# CONNECTIONS 4 #155



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Continuing our conversation from
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-409.html


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello, where is everybody?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks everyone ????
> 
> I know June ❣ now he's in an apartment with Amber (we like her) lol.
> He paid his pet fee with his birthday money and took Raven AND Cletus. So now it's just little Rocky here. Which is nice even though I love them.


You'll have to arrange play dates for Rocky, so they can all get together again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is going good. I only dropped one stitch and split the yarn on another stitch. I have already knit two rounds.????


You did better than I did, I knit a dozen rounds before I realized that I was in the wrong section. Frogged it back.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello, where is everybody?


I'm afraid it's just me at the moment. The rest will wander in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> This picture is so adorable of Michael and my DH


That is a cute picture. Love the mustache.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was very good indeed, two hours, twenty five minutes long so won't tell you the whole plot but it was about a boy who had a really tough life and a painting of a goldfinch! 8/10!!


Good to know. The commercials for it didn't show anything at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for bed, see you in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-409.html


Thank you!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you!! xxxooo


Yes thanks Mav xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is a cute picture. Love the mustache.


Great fun picture.

Thanks mav for setting up the new thread


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You'll have to arrange play dates for Rocky, so they can all get together again.


With Raven yes but he and Cletus didn't play well. Rocky didn't care for him.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks man for the new thread ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> With Raven yes but he and Cletus didn't play well. Rocky didn't care for him.


Cletus is my brother's name. He's always hated it and goes by his initials or Mike now. The only ones who call him Clete are people from our hometown and older siblings. He's a year younger than me and we've hung out enough that I call him Mike as do the two younger brothers. How did you come up with that name?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hello, where is everybody?


Morning, I'm here and up and dressed and fed DH, now waiting for our doors to be delivered. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it stays this way today as yesterday ended up cold, wet and miserable, had the heat on last night. Knit and natter this morning and haircut this afternoon and hopefully come back to a finished kitchen, fingers crossed. Have a great day, halfway through the week. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cletus is my brotherâs name. Heâs always hated it and goes by his initials or Mike now. The only ones who call him Clete are people from our hometown and older siblings. Heâs a year younger than me and weâve hung out enough that I call him Mike as do the two younger brothers. How did you come up with that name?


Jen did. Cletus was hers first. 
Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis" 
So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

He always had his ears like that it's so cute. Rick says he looks like a gremlin, Jen says he looks like Dobby from Harry Potter lol ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


Aw, those eyes. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Continuing our conversation from
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615769-409.html


Thanks Mav!x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.


Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


 Cute dog.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it stays this way today as yesterday ended up cold, wet and miserable, had the heat on last night. Knit and natter this morning and haircut this afternoon and hopefully come back to a finished kitchen, fingers crossed. Have a great day, halfway through the week. xx


Glad you aren't under water, just seen some alarming pictures of parts of Norfolk from yesterday of cars floating down the road after getting a weeks worth of rain in one hour! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


Yeah, I can see that it wouldn't have been easy to let him go!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. So nice after all the rain we have had. Had fun at the garden centre with my friends, there were 3 of us and I'm pleased to report that we were rather silly, i bought Mr P a couple of little colourful plants and had a scone with my coffee in the cafe.

Mr P gave up trying to teach me to draw a design so I went straight to the loom and started weaving, another little picture. Still experimenting but pleased with how it is going.

As it is Wednesday it's supermarket and fish and chips.

Susan comes tomorrow. I will be meeting her at Reading station.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it stays this way today as yesterday ended up cold, wet and miserable, had the heat on last night. Knit and natter this morning and haircut this afternoon and hopefully come back to a finished kitchen, fingers crossed. Have a great day, halfway through the week. xx


Sounds like a fun day. Enjoy the Knit and Natter group. How many are in it? Look forward to seeing photos of your new kitchen. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. So nice after all the rain we have had. Had fun at the garden centre with my friends, there were 3 of us and I'm pleased to report that we were rather silly, i bought Mr P a couple of little colourful plants and had a scone with my coffee in the cafe.
> 
> Mr P gave up trying to teach me to draw a design so I went straight to the loom and started weaving, another little picture. Still experimenting but pleased with how it is going.
> 
> ...


Happy Wednesday.
I'm not surprised that you had a good time at the garden centre.
I'm glad that the loom is working out for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you aren't under water, just seen some alarming pictures of parts of Norfolk from yesterday of cars floating down the road after getting a weeks worth of rain in one hour! Xxxx


That's scary, and a lot of rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> He always had his ears like that it's so cute. Rick says he looks like a gremlin, Jen says he looks like Dobby from Harry Potter lol ????


Dobby, yes. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


How is Ethan going to manage with 2 large dogs in an apartment?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it stays this way today as yesterday ended up cold, wet and miserable, had the heat on last night. Knit and natter this morning and haircut this afternoon and hopefully come back to a finished kitchen, fingers crossed. Have a great day, halfway through the week. xx


My fingers are crossed that your kitchen will be finished today.
Enjoy Knit and Natter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.


Who needs a pillow when you have chubby little arms. Awwww.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I don't mind setting up the thread, at all. I just feel like a shepherd trying to find all my sheep.
I know there are a few people who have difficulty when we change threads, and I will feel better when I see them all. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's rained most of the date and is quite cold. I've been to the over 60's and won.....$28 and.....box of apple tarts, and some strawberry rolls. Just nice to go in my holiday purse. The cash ,I mean, not the cakes. I'm going to pack tomorrow, have a pamper then I'll be ready to go. My batteries are charged, but might give my phone a bit more tomorrow.
> 
> I had txt son wants app from Stephen, he was on a train going to the hotel and was going to have a swim, then supper. He's never going to like going away. Only if his family is with him. 1 week to go for him. A couple of days do me????
> 
> I'll catch up now a bit. Tums still off. I keep telling it that I'm not excited but it's not listening. It soon will pass. Love yawl.


Tell your tummy to behave. You'll be at Purple's soon, and I know you will have a great time.
I wish I could come with you on your train ride. Your trains are great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I have to pull the bins to the curb. We have a new system now and I have additional bins to put out as all the garbage and recycling has to be separated into its own container. (I've seen them pick this stuff up and they put everything into 2 containers on the truck, so I'm not sure why we are doing this, but they will only pick up if we separate everything into the bins.)
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Tell your tummy to behave. You'll be at Purple's soon, and I know you will have a great time.
> I wish I could come with you on your train ride. Your trains are great.


Your trains aren't bad either. Remember that great train ride from Vancouver to Seattle. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


 :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I have to pull the bins to the curb. We have a new system now and I have additional bins to put out as all the garbage and recycling has to be separated into its own container. (I've seen them pick this stuff up and they put everything into 2 containers on the truck, so I'm not sure why we are doing this, but they will only pick up if we separate everything into the bins.)
> Everyone have a great day.


Oh dear, sounds exactly like where I live! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the way the colors are showing up on your shawl. Sorry you had to rip back, but in the end it will be worth it. Do you know if you make two mistakes doing a k1p1 rib you end up with the correct stitch at the end of the round????? When I knit to relieve stress I often just increase the stress.????



nitz8catz said:


> You did better than I did, I knit a dozen rounds before I realized that I was in the wrong section. Frogged it back.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I always disliked my middle name. All of us were given our sponsors name as our middle name. Now 3 generations later that name is becoming popular again as are all my sisters middle names except Philomena.



RookieRetiree said:


> Cletus is my brother's name. He's always hated it and goes by his initials or Mike now. The only ones who call him Clete are people from our hometown and older siblings. He's a year younger than me and we've hung out enough that I call him Mike as do the two younger brothers. How did you come up with that name?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope you are enjoying you new life. Probably will enjoy it more when all the updating is accomplished?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, hope it stays this way today as yesterday ended up cold, wet and miserable, had the heat on last night. Knit and natter this morning and haircut this afternoon and hopefully come back to a finished kitchen, fingers crossed. Have a great day, halfway through the week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Glad you aren't under water, just seen some alarming pictures of parts of Norfolk from yesterday of cars floating down the road after getting a weeks worth of rain in one hour! Xxxx


Not much flooding in Norfolk, think you might have been watching the Isle of Man floods. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Wednesday. Glad to hear you were acting silly and having an enjoyable time. 
You are very talented with making designs with yarn and I would think you will be able to draw a design. If things did not work out it must have been the teacher not the student.
Enjoy the fish and chips. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. So nice after all the rain we have had. Had fun at the garden centre with my friends, there were 3 of us and I'm pleased to report that we were rather silly, i bought Mr P a couple of little colourful plants and had a scone with my coffee in the cafe.
> 
> Mr P gave up trying to teach me to draw a design so I went straight to the loom and started weaving, another little picture. Still experimenting but pleased with how it is going.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky. So nice after all the rain we have had. Had fun at the garden centre with my friends, there were 3 of us and I'm pleased to report that we were rather silly, i bought Mr P a couple of little colourful plants and had a scone with my coffee in the cafe.
> 
> Mr P gave up trying to teach me to draw a design so I went straight to the loom and started weaving, another little picture. Still experimenting but pleased with how it is going.
> 
> ...


Glad you're keeping up our reputation of bad behaviour. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sounds like a fun day. Enjoy the Knit and Natter group. How many are in it? Look forward to seeing photos of your new kitchen. xx


The numbers vary a bit but there was about 12 of us there today. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I love the idea of recycling. Wish there was an easier way to accomplish it. So far we only have two bins. However the bins we have to use are huge and heavy. Have to use those bins as the truck picks up the bins, lifts them and dumps them into the truck. 


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I have to pull the bins to the curb. We have a new system now and I have additional bins to put out as all the garbage and recycling has to be separated into its own container. (I've seen them pick this stuff up and they put everything into 2 containers on the truck, so I'm not sure why we are doing this, but they will only pick up if we separate everything into the bins.)
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you are enjoying you new life. Probably will enjoy it more when all the updating is accomplished?


Certainly different and will be nice when I've got my kitchen the way I want it. Might be able to start unpacking some boxes when the fitters go this afternoon, will see what time it is. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little sopping wet corner of the world. Phone kept going off last night warning of flash flooding. Glad we are on the top the hill from the river. News is showing places with feet of water, damage done by the water, and a tornado. Still dark and gray this a.m.
Our daughter popped in last night as she remembered Tuesday meant taco's at our house. She recently moved back to our state. It is nice to know she is close by. Hated not seeing her for months at a time. 
Hope everyone has a splendid Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Polly, If you are still looking for a cardigan/Jacket for a 6 year old, I downloaded a Pattern called "Atlantis Cardigan", but not sure where I downloaded it from, but it has the Website of "willowyarns.com". It might be on Ravelry, but I am not sure, so either do a search using the name of the Pattern, either on Ravelry, or on the "Willow Yarns" site. It is a top down Pattern, in Stripes, but you don't have to do stripes; if you have a knitting Stitch Encyclopaedia, or look online, for a knitting stitch pattern that you like, and use that instead of the stripes! I hope you find this helpful, and the pattern is useful. If you haven't tried Top Down patterns previously, they are quite easy to do, and there are no seams to sew! Just ensure that you have the childs' measurements, and possibly make it a size larger, to allow for any growth spurts she may have, during the making of the cardigan.

I would share the pattern with you, but I haven't worked out how to do that yet, so I will see if I can get it on my Ravelry page, and perhaps I can share it from there! I shall see what I can sort out! ????????
I have faith in you, and I am sure you can make this cardigan, to suit the child!

https://www.willowyarns.com/product/atlantis+cardigan+free+download.do?from=Search&cx=0 Try this link - I just tried it, and it worked on my tablet, so I hope it works for you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I did put a couple of posts our previous thread, but I will copy & paste them to this thread. Then I will catchup with that thread, as I feel, and in the meantime, I will try my hardest, to keep up with this thread, so that I don't get lost again! 
I will now catch upon this thread, and tomorrow I will do a post about my Retreat, and post some photos of my purchases, and of a few of the things wemade, while we were there, but I might have to finish two of them.
I am now going to catch up with the posts on this page, and then hopefully getting to bed, at a reasonable hour, but I am nowhere near hered, yet!
DD4, her family & their gorgeous dog, arrived this afternoon, for a week-long visit, during their school holidays. They are staying with us until Saturday, then going to stay with friends for a couple of days, then back to our place, until they head back home, for the last few days of the holidays,to get ready for the girls to go back to school.
while I am catching up, I am also watching "*The Show Must Go On: The Queen + Adam Lambert*", It is quite good, and Adam Lambert is a great stand-in for Freddie Mercury, if I hadn't wwatched it myself, I wouldn't have believed it! :sm06: ????????☺


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan wrote
For all of you lovely ladies who aren't on Facebook. I got this incredible picture yesterday if Rosebud and her great grandpa on dh's side. ... It's so precious ????????



What an absolutely beautiful photo, one more very special photo, to be cherished now, and for her to cherish later, in her life! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> .He always had his ears like that it's so cute. Rick says he looks like a gremlin, Jen says he looks like Dobby from Harry Potter lol ????





nitz8catz said:


> Dobby, yes. :sm01:


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.





nitz8catz said:


> Who needs a pillow when you have chubby little arms. Awwww.


Very cute photo, and she looks ssssoooo comfortable like that. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't mind setting up the thread, at all. I just feel like a shepherd trying to find all my sheep.
> I know there are a few people who have difficulty when we change threads, and I will feel better when I see them all. :sm17:


And here I am, one of the wayward sheep! Thanks for posting the link, it worked really well. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> With Raven yes but he and Cletus didn't play well. Rocky didn't care for him.


Poor Cletus, perhaps he didn't have a chance learn how to play, when he was a pup! :sm13: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I have caught up on here, and it is almost time for me to go to bed, so I am going to do a bit of reading, until I get a bit more tired, So I will beable to get to sleep! 
Have a wonderful day, whatever you happen to be doing!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


I want both! Delicious.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I always disliked my middle name. All of us were given our sponsors name as our middle name. Now 3 generations later that name is becoming popular again as are all my sisters middle names except Philomena.


My first and favourite sergeant in the army was called Philomena Agnes Petronella but we called her Phil. She was Irish and lovely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm all packed and raring to go to Josephine's. Donna came this morning and I was pleased to see her go too hahahah. She's a great girl, but as untidy as I am. If not worse. Nothing gets put back in its place. It's flipping hard work. She's still worried for this scan she has to have, I think they are just trying to set her mind at ease. She's seen 2 consultants and they aren't suspecting anything sinister but they'll take a scan to be on the safe side. 

Had txt from Stephen, and sue. I'm not sure sues not all that good. But she won't let on with me going away. There's nothing I can do for her until the pills take some action. Seems she's been poorly for ages. But she hasn't really. I have to set my alarm for in the morning. I am leaving here at 8.30am. It feels like the middle of the night to me. Haha

Thankyou Mavis for sending me the email to change. I wouldn't know where to start, so I think you should officially become our senior sister, seeing as you know how to cope with computers ,as you know not all of us know what the heck to do.....think I must be about the worst. 

I'm going to catch up now. So I'll say it again. I luv yawl....xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.


I don't think you can ever get a bad photo of this little marcelina she such a beauty. Girl, does she suit turquoise. She's lovely.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


He's nearly as handsome as your dh....????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I always disliked my middle name. All of us were given our sponsors name as our middle name. Now 3 generations later that name is becoming popular again as are all my sisters middle names except Philomena.


I've always hated mine. It's Ellen.... When "Dallas" was showing on tv, people used to call me Sue Ellen...I hates it. I wished I'd had her money but not her lifestyle. I'd have kicked JR into shape too. Drunk or not drunk.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers are crossed that your kitchen will be finished today.
> Enjoy Knit and Natter.


Ditto from me, Jacky. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I got the baby


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not much flooding in Norfolk, think you might have been watching the Isle of Man Floods. xxxx


There is a picture of a woman kayaking down Blakeney High St, Norfolk, wherever that is!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little sopping wet corner of the world. Phone kept going off last night warning of flash flooding. Glad we are on the top the hill from the river. News is showing places with feet of water, damage done by the water, and a tornado. Still dark and gray this a.m.
> Our daughter popped in last night as she remembered Tuesday meant taco's at our house. She recently moved back to our state. It is nice to know she is close by. Hated not seeing her for months at a time.
> Hope everyone has a splendid Wednesday.


That must be really nice to have her a little nearer. My DD lives about 2 miles away but don't see her unless I'm dropping the kids home or it's my birthday!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My first and favourite sergeant in the army was called Philomena Agnes Petronella but we called her Phil. She was Irish and lovely.


There was a Philomena, also known as Phil, at my last place of work and she was also Irish and also lovely !! I heard she'd had a small stroke, I must get in touch with her, see how she is!! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got the baby


YAY!!! She never takes a bad picture, does she? Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is a cute picture. Love the mustache.


The look on his face just gets me I want to have this one put on a coffee mug for DH!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


Oh I wish I could eat eggs......*sigh*

Thanks for setting up the new thread!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> YAY!!! She never takes a bad picture, does she? Xxxx


No she doesn't and she is such a good baby!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Whee hee, yippee, yahoo, my kitchen is now finished and signed off, it's mine all mine. It now needs decorating but will try and get some photos anyway. Tomorrow will start emptying boxes for the last time and throw them out. It looks so different out there now, all bright and shiny. Went to knit and natter this morning, still feel a bit of a newbie but will persevere and have managed to get my haircut at long last so now I'm scalped and the weather has turned colder, typical. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whee hee, yippee, yahoo, my kitchen is now finished and signed off, it's mine all mine. It now needs decorating but will try and get some photos anyway. Tomorrow will start emptying boxes for the last time and throw them out. It looks so different out there now, all bright and shiny. Went to knit and natter this morning, still feel a bit of a newbie but will persevere and have managed to get my haircut at long last so now I'm scalped and the weather has turned colder, typical. xx


Yay!!!! So happy for you! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whee hee, yippee, yahoo, my kitchen is now finished and signed off, it's mine all mine. It now needs decorating but will try and get some photos anyway. Tomorrow will start emptying boxes for the last time and throw them out. It looks so different out there now, all bright and shiny. Went to knit and natter this morning, still feel a bit of a newbie but will persevere and have managed to get my haircut at long last so now I'm scalped and the weather has turned colder, typical. xx


Hurray, congratulations on the completion of your new kitchen - and the haircut!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, congratulations on the completion of your new kitchen - and the haircut!! Xxxx


What she said. Well done. Happy new kutchen x


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. Made it back safe and sound. Had a good visit with my folks and my sister yesterday and uneventful bus rides both directions. Happy I could get down there for a visit with all of them. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Made it back safe and sound. Had a good visit with my folks and my sister yesterday and uneventful bus rides both directions. Happy I could get down there for a visit with all of them. xxxooo


Glad you're back safe and sound and had a good visit, any hope of you going home soon? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you're back safe and sound and had a good visit, any hope of you going home soon? xx


Hopefully sometime in the next couple of weeks. Depends on how much he gets done here and how the weather holds out in the passes. May have to leave sooner than he expects because of the weather. Then we'll fly back up here at some time to keep working on it. He had to drop everything the last couple of days to fix the van as it had a breakdown the other night. Got it done this afternoon. He's so handy it can be a detriment to him at times, but it sure does save money. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm all packed and raring to go to Josephine's. Donna came this morning and I was pleased to see her go too hahahah. She's a great girl, but as untidy as I am. If not worse. Nothing gets put back in its place. It's flipping hard work. She's still worried for this scan she has to have, I think they are just trying to set her mind at ease. She's seen 2 consultants and they aren't suspecting anything sinister but they'll take a scan to be on the safe side.
> 
> Had txt from Stephen, and sue. I'm not sure sues not all that good. But she won't let on with me going away. There's nothing I can do for her until the pills take some action. Seems she's been poorly for ages. But she hasn't really. I have to set my alarm for in the morning. I am leaving here at 8.30am. It feels like the middle of the night to me. Haha
> 
> ...


Hi, Susan, so sorry to hear that Sue is not well, I hope her medications begin to take effect, so that she can be as much like herself, as possible! Next time you see her, give her some hugs from me, please. It takes a long time, to be able to be as kind to one self, as one is to others! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello i had such a good time with my great niece today she is the sweetest baby and if she whimpers more than likely she needs a diaper change or is tired! Love her soooooo much and her mommy too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello i had such a good time with my great niece today she is the sweetest baby and if she whimpers more than likely she needs a diaper change or is tired! Love her soooooo much and her mommy too!


Lucky you!!! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am going to have to go to bed early because I am drained the heat is awful again but we are getting a split system put in our living room and office tomorrow so yeah....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have to go to bed early because I am drained the heat is awful again but we are getting a split system put in our living room and office tomorrow so yeah....


I hope you get a great night's sleep. ???? xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lucky you!!! xxxooo


????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've always hated mine. It's Ellen.... When "Dallas" was showing on tv, people used to call me Sue Ellen...I hates it. I wished I'd had her money but not her lifestyle. I'd have kicked JR into shape too. Drunk or not drunk.....


I hated my entire name, which was Judith Ellice Green! I finally learnt to actually love my name, when I was in my 30's; and now I even use my middle name, sometimes, and I shortened my first name, by removing the th, and keeping the i, which not many people do; and mum made my middle name, as a derivative of my grandmother's middle name "Ellis". I think it was actually when I found that out, that I began accepting my name! ????????
Such a long winded post, for such a small subject, sorry about the rambliness of it, as well! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got the baby


She is so photogenic, I just love the positions, she puts herself in! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers are crossed that your kitchen will be finished today.
> Enjoy Knit and Natter.





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jacky. :sm01: xxxooo


From me also, Jacki, even tho I am a bit late with this! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That must be really nice to have her a little nearer. My DD lives about 2 miles away but don't see her unless I'm dropping the kids home or it's my birthday!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I am extremely happy atm, as DD4, her DH, and the 4 girls and their dog, Shadow, have come for a week-long visit. They arrived yesterday, & the girls were so excited to see us again, I think their excited screams & yells, from the next town. I was actually wondering where they would all fit, but they brought their Camper trailer with them, and they all slept in that. I think they will be staying with one of their friends, during the Weekend, then come back to stay with us again, until they head back home again! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There was a Philomena, also known as Phil, at my last place of work and she was also Irish and also lovely !! I heard she'd had a small stroke, I must get in touch with her, see how she is!! Xx


I hope it wasn't a major stroke, and that she is ok! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Whee hee, yippee, yahoo, my kitchen is now finished and signed off, it's mine all mine. It now needs decorating but will try and get some photos anyway. Tomorrow will start emptying boxes for the last time and throw them out. It looks so different out there now, all bright and shiny. Went to knit and natter this morning, still feel a bit of a newbie but will persevere and have managed to get my haircut at long last so now I'm scalped and the weather has turned colder, typical. xx





Miss Pam said:


> Yay!!!! So happy for you! :sm24: xxxooo


Same from me also, Jackie! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Finally caught up, for now, so am going to watch a film now. slap well! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


Yay!!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am extremely happy atm, as DD4, her DH, and the 4 girls and their dog, Shadow, have come for a week-long visit. They arrived yesterday, & the girls were so excited to see us again, I think their excited screams & yells, from the next town. I was actually wondering where they would all fit, but they brought their Camper trailer with them, and they all slept in that. I think they will be staying with one of their friends, during the Weekend, then come back to stay with us again, until they head back home again! ????


That's wonderful, Judi!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


Great, will look forward to splashing my cash when it comes :sm23: :sm23: At least you one something which is more than I have done lately. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

A quick good morning to you all and then I'm off unpacking boxes, will catch up later, oh and I almost forgot I have to cook dinner today. :sm23: xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


Your so awesome ???????????? xoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> How is Ethan going to manage with 2 large dogs in an apartment?


His apartment is almost as big as my house. They are both very good dogs. Fully house trained. And both are fixed.
He works night shift and she works days. So someone is always home with them.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello i had such a good time with my great niece today she is the sweetest baby and if she whimpers more than likely she needs a diaper change or is tired! Love her soooooo much and her mommy too!


Why do I suddenly feel like chopped liver lol. ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Finally caught up, for now, so am going to watch a film now. slap well! xoxoxo


Who are we slapping? ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


Woot woot!!! Do we count over here?
When your like me a day late and a dollar short every bit helps.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, will look forward to splashing my cash when it comes :sm23: :sm23: At least you one something which is more than I have done lately. xx :sm24:


I still think we should all post a number.. and play them on the lotto each week. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I should probably go to bed. I'll have to babysit on no sleep lol. Nonna bought her an excersaucer and it came in the mail today ???? she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Y'all she.. Is.. Amazing. 
I handed her the little hairbrush I use after bath time every night, and this little girl not even 5 months yet.. put it on her head and started moving it around like she was brushing her hair!

I gave it to her three more times and she did it Everytime ????. And she figured out waving already. She's awesome ❣❣❣❣


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning to you all and then I'm off unpacking boxes, will catch up later, oh and I almost forgot I have to cook dinner today. :sm23: xx


Sounds like things are going well! What's for dinner?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Y'all she.. Is.. Amazing.
> I handed her the little hairbrush I use after bath time every night, and this little girl not even 5 months yet.. put it on her head and started moving it around like she was brushing her hair!
> 
> I gave it to her three more times and she did it Everytime ????. And she figured out waving already. She's awesome ❣❣❣❣


They learn more in that first year than in just about any other time in their life. It is amazing and thrilling to watch.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They learn more in that first year than in just about any other time in their life. It is amazing and thrilling to watch.


It really is ???????? I feel so blessed.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rather grey but dry Surrey. Susan is on the train and I will be meeting her at Reading later.

Catch you all later.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. Made it back safe and sound. Had a good visit with my folks and my sister yesterday and uneventful bus rides both directions. Happy I could get down there for a visit with all of them. xxxooo


I'm sure they were all very pleased to see you, so glad it went well!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello i had such a good time with my great niece today she is the sweetest baby and if she whimpers more than likely she needs a diaper change or is tired! Love her soooooo much and her mommy too!


I'm sure you'll see lots more of her and will form a real bond that will last!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have to go to bed early because I am drained the heat is awful again but we are getting a split system put in our living room and office tomorrow so yeah....


Is that air con Lisa?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hated my entire name, which was Judith Ellice Green! I finally learnt to actually love my name, when I was in my 30's; and now I even use my middle name, sometimes, and I shortened my first name, by removing the th, and keeping the i, which not many people do; and mum made my middle name, as a derivative of my grandmother's middle name "Ellis". I think it was actually when I found that out, that I began accepting my name! ????????
> Such a long winded post, for such a small subject, sorry about the rambliness of it, as well! ????????????


I don't have a middle name, my dad used to joke that we were too poor!! Have never really liked my name but it is what it is!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope it wasn't a major stroke, and that she is ok! xoxoxo


I believe she is up and about so hopefully not too bad


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


Hahaha, no, you go and splurge it all on something super for yourself!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning to you all and then I'm off unpacking boxes, will catch up later, oh and I almost forgot I have to cook dinner today. :sm23: xx


I bet you are really, really excited about that!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't have a middle name, my dad used to joke that we were too poor!! Have never really liked my name but it is what it is!!


It could be worse...you could have been born in June and named January like my great niece. She has changed her name to Jane.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I should probably go to bed. I'll have to babysit on no sleep lol. Nonna bought her an excersaucer and it came in the mail today ???? she seemed to enjoy it.


 :sm24: ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It could be worse...you could have been born in June and named January like my great niece. She has changed her name to Jane.


Bizarrely, I was born in August so yeah, it could have been worse!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It is only going up a couple more degrees today. Forget sweater, I'm wearing a coat today.
Mum was getting under my skin last night. She's moving things and "cleaning" (That means trying to throw out my things, because my things are messy) She was cooped up inside the house yesterday because of the rain. SHE HAS A CAR AND KNOWS HOW TO USE IT. She won't go anywhere, except to Stuart's house, without having someone with her. There is a senior's club in Cobourg, that she belongs to, but she doesn't want to talk to "those old fogeys". Umm, she's one of them!!! They have older movies showing and activities and outings organized during the day, while I'm working. OK, venting over.
I took my Shifty sweater to work and was able to do a couple of rows at lunch. I didn't want to go for a walk in the rain, so it worked well. I'll be walking today. The brisk temperature will make me walk faster.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, I was born in August so yeah, it could have been worse!!


At least June is an official name; August and January not so much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, I was born in August so yeah, it could have been worse!!


Were you named because your parents knew someone named June?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At least June is an official name; August and January not so much.


January Jones, actress.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/January_Jones

August is a man's name up here.
August Schellenberg, also actor.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Schellenberg


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It could be worse...you could have been born in June and named January like my great niece. She has changed her name to Jane.


My legal name is a combination of my mum's nurse while she was pregnant, and her sister-in-law's name.
My family has this thing about reusing names. There have been multiple Georges and Evert Jans (Everett Johns)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't have a middle name, my dad used to joke that we were too poor!! Have never really liked my name but it is what it is!!


I have one of my godparents names as my middle name. I don't remember the person at all. I just have her name.
My sister also has a godparent's name as her middle name. That godparent was a friend of my mother's, but she lost contact when she moved from Galt (Cambridge Ontario)
My brother got my grandfather and my father's names as his middle names.

But MAV is all mine!!!! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey but dry Surrey. Susan is on the train and I will be meeting her at Reading later.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday, especially for you and Susan.
Give her a hug from me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It really is ???????? I feel so blessed.


Take as many videos as you can. They're worth every second.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I should probably go to bed. I'll have to babysit on no sleep lol. Nonna bought her an excersaucer and it came in the mail today ???? she seemed to enjoy it.


That looks like it will keep her busy.
DD had a wind up swing that we kept in the living room. She loved it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> His apartment is almost as big as my house. They are both very good dogs. Fully house trained. And both are fixed.
> He works night shift and she works days. So someone is always home with them.


He's lucky.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Your so awesome ???????????? xoxo


Aw shucks. Thank you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning to you all and then I'm off unpacking boxes, will catch up later, oh and I almost forgot I have to cook dinner today. :sm23: xx


Enjoy your box unpacking. I know you've been waiting (patiently) for this time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


I heard that someone on Vancouver Island won a recent lottery. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Finally caught up, for now, so am going to watch a film now. slap well! xoxoxo


You slap well too. xx :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am extremely happy atm, as DD4, her DH, and the 4 girls and their dog, Shadow, have come for a week-long visit. They arrived yesterday, & the girls were so excited to see us again, I think their excited screams & yells, from the next town. I was actually wondering where they would all fit, but they brought their Camper trailer with them, and they all slept in that. I think they will be staying with one of their friends, during the Weekend, then come back to stay with us again, until they head back home again! ????


I can remember fitting 11 adults into our old house. Where there is a will.... And everyone is willing to squish a bit so they can have more time together.
Enjoy their visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I am going to have to go to bed early because I am drained the heat is awful again but we are getting a split system put in our living room and office tomorrow so yeah....


Just wait, I'm sure the heat is gone this morning.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hopefully sometime in the next couple of weeks. Depends on how much he gets done here and how the weather holds out in the passes. May have to leave sooner than he expects because of the weather. Then we'll fly back up here at some time to keep working on it. He had to drop everything the last couple of days to fix the van as it had a breakdown the other night. Got it done this afternoon. He's so handy it can be a detriment to him at times, but it sure does save money. xxxooo


I hope you are heading south soon, before the roads are too bad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have only found a few realtors who don't work for commission, (and those ones were working for big companies selling condos), so if he/she wants to make money, he/she will help make this easy for you. Also, they make their money by talking to people, so talk to the realtor and tell him/her what you are up against, and clearly tell them what you want. If they don't have the time to talk to you, find another realtor.
> The only way things become easier, is by doing them. I have avoided a number of things, until I actually got the courage to do them, and then found out they weren't as made as I had imagined them to be.
> Fingers crossed here.





jollypolly said:


> My confidence is weak and you are right that doing this may turn out good. I'm meeting the 3 men who may help me for a reasonable amount. The other guy who is expensive called tonight and tried to scare me into doing the work figuring he'd get the job. Starting to dislike him. I also got a call that a nice woman I worked with committed suicide. I'm feeling sooo bad for her and her kids. Then I called my friend who is having surgery tomorrow and she was in a down mood which didn't help me. I also spoke with the guy doing the job about if he got something to take the sofas away and he gave me a lecture. Son keeps putting me down. I'm just going to start over tomorrow which should be better because it's a friend's birthday and our group is taking her out to dinner. Even if I'm shaky, I'm going and pretending I'm fine. I found a pattern for a girl's sweater and making it will save my sanity I hope..thanks for the encouragement. After I care for the cats I'll come on here and try to keep up with you all. Last night I fell asleep and good thing I woke at 2 am to do cat chores. Please keep your fingers crossed.


I'm hoping you are better today Polly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It is only going up a couple more degrees today. Forget sweater, I'm wearing a coat today.
> Mum was getting under my skin last night. She's moving things and "cleaning" (That means trying to throw out my things, because my things are messy) She was cooped up inside the house yesterday because of the rain. SHE HAS A CAR AND KNOWS HOW TO USE IT. She won't go anywhere, except to Stuart's house, without having someone with her. There is a senior's club in Cobourg, that she belongs to, but she doesn't want to talk to "those old fogeys". Umm, she's one of them!!! They have older movies showing and activities and outings organized during the day, while I'm working. OK, venting over.
> I took my Shifty sweater to work and was able to do a couple of rows at lunch. I didn't want to go for a walk in the rain, so it worked well. I'll be walking today. The brisk temperature will make me walk faster.


My mum became much the same as yours, its sad to see a formerly independent woman become like this, I feel your frustration!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> At least June is an official name; August and January not so much.


I could have been Augusta!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Were you named because your parents knew someone named June?


No, my mum wanted a name that couldn't be shortened, my older sister is called Shirley and people would call her Shirl! I got called Juney instead!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could have been Augusta!!


I like that as long as your middle name isn't Georgia. Unless your a golf fan of course xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan's train has reached Birmingham????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, my mum wanted a name that couldn't be shortened, my older sister is called Shirley and people would call her Shirl! I got called Juney instead!!


There's a penchant for shortening or reducing to pet names.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


Whoo hooo ... massive winnings, & Balloons ???????????? ete, dutifully released. Hope you had a great time spending it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning to you all and then I'm off unpacking boxes, will catch up later, oh and I almost forgot I have to cook dinner today. :sm23: xx


I hope you haven't forgotten how, after all of this time has gone by! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im on my way on a comfy train. Got a table. There are 4 women here. 3 of us the same age. Getting excited now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi, Susan, so sorry to hear that Sue is not well, I hope her medications begin to take effect, so that she can be as much like herself, as possible! Next time you see her, give her some hugs from me, please. It takes a long time, to be able to be as kind to one self, as one is to others! ???????????? xoxoxo


Shes going to have to learn this judi


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> His apartment is almost as big as my house. They are both very good dogs. Fully house trained. And both are fixed.
> He works night shift and she works days. So someone is always home with them.


That will be excellent for the dogs, because most of them love being with their people. They will probably just sleep with who ever is home, when they are sleeping. That is what Mint does. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Who are we slapping? ð¤£ð¤£ð¤£


???????????? It is getting close to the time for Oktober fest, so I thought we could all do the German Slap dance, while wearing Leaderhosen (? spelling) ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I should probably go to bed. I'll have to babysit on no sleep lol. Nonna bought her an excersaucer and it came in the mail today ???? she seemed to enjoy it.


How old is this poor child? Not even 1, and already on the Exercising!????????????⛹️‍♀️????️‍♀????‍♀????????‍♀???????? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like things are going well! What's for dinner?


For a wonderful change, home-cooked roast duck, new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. It was great to have a meal cooked at home. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bet you are really, really excited about that!! Xxxx


Well I was but now I'm shattered and not half way through yet, at the moment my neat and pristine kitchen looks as though a bomb has hit it. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They learn more in that first year than in just about any other time in their life. It is amazing and thrilling to watch.





linkan said:


> It really is ???????? I feel so blessed.


It is wonderful watching one baby learning how things work, imagine watching it happening with twins, I use d to be so mesmerised by them, that I would forget that I was actually looking after them, for a short time. They were absolutely fascinating!! So take in everything that you can, because now she is at the perfect age to notice how she is growing and learning. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey but dry Surrey. Susan is on the train and I will be meeting her at Reading later.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Have a wonderful time with Susan! I will be with you in Spirit. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is that air con Lisa?


Yes it is June, we have that to complement our Evaporative Cooler, but mainly for when it is far too hot, or humid for the Evaporative air con to work.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I believe she is up and about so hopefully not too bad


That is good. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Why do I suddenly feel like chopped liver lol. ????????????


You know what I meant......love you too sis!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Our daughters name is Angel. Her middle name starts with an A. She has encounter so many problems because people and computers put her first name as Angela. Real problems on legal documents. 


London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, I was born in August so yeah, it could have been worse!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For a wonderful change, home-cooked roast duck, new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. It was great to have a meal cooked at home. xx


Sounds yummy. I've noticed duck in the grocery stores back in IL, but not here in TN yet.

Still have never cooked one.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You slap well too. xx :sm01:


I have been, there are some little bums that are just begging to be slapped (gently of course), I wouldn't want to make any of the children cry! ????????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

People ask my name and I say , "Judith." They immediately shorten it and if I correct them they often say, "well, excuse me." My son is Scott partly because I did not want him to have a nickname. Yes, he got called Scotty a lot and I hated that.



London Girl said:


> No, my mum wanted a name that couldn't be shortened, my older sister is called Shirley and people would call her Shirl! I got called Juney instead!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was guessing you rather like cooking. That is not my favorite activity.
Glad you have your kitchen completed and hope it is everything your dreamed it would be.



Barn-dweller said:


> For a wonderful change, home-cooked roast duck, new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. It was great to have a meal cooked at home. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember fitting 11 adults into our old house. Where there is a will.... And everyone is willing to squish a bit so they can have more time together.
> Enjoy their visit.


Thanks, I will! I didn't have to worry about where everyone would sleep, DD & SIL brought their Camper trailer with them. The parents were going to sleep in the Camper, and the children were going to sleep in their usual place, in the house; but they are all sleeping in the Camper, and that means DD5 can have her room, when she arrives tomorrow evening!

Everyone would fit quite well in my house, if I didnt have so much crud in it!

Once everyone vacates the premises, I will begin a major sorting session, until l have got rid of a lot of excess things that are no longer used. Actually, I have already begun. Our no longer used Chest Freezer, a sewing machine and a food vaccuum packing machine, are all going with DD4, when they leave to go home, and two sewing cabinets, will also be going, once the girls taking them, have a place to put them.????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am confused. What else is new? I thought evaporative air con was use to add moisture to air in hot humid areas, deserts. We run the air conditioner to remove moisture/humidity from the air.



Xiang said:


> Yes it is June, we have that to complement our Evaporative Cooler, but mainly for when it is far too hot, or humid for the Evaporative air con to work.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is that air con Lisa?


It's both but I received a call this morning and somebody didn't double check the order and the inside units didn't come in.....know I ask you how do you not notice that......uuuugh!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, my mum wanted a name that couldn't be shortened, my older sister is called Shirley and people would call her Shirl! I got called Juney instead!!


Unfortunately, I don't think there is a name, in any country, that can't be changed, in someway! I only shortened my name, because there was two other Judith's in my classes, and one of them even has the same birthdate as mine, but was born at a different time to me! ????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just wait, I'm sure the heat is gone this morning.


Not yet I think tomorrow is supposed to be our first cooler day, it's cooler right now but it's going up to the mid 90's today!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> People ask my name and I say , "Judith." They immediately shorten it and if I correct them they often say, "well, excuse me." My son is Scott partly because I did not want him to have a nickname. Yes, he got called Scotty a lot and I hated that.


Michael's fathers family calls him "Mikey" and he does not like it at all, his grandmother actually told me it doesn't matter what he likes because he is a kid.......what!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am confused. What else is new? I thought evaporative air con was use to add moisture to air in hot humid areas, deserts. We run the air conditioner to remove moisture/humidity from the air.


Our water is transported to us, by pipeline, and I suppose that is the case for most regions, but in our Summer, the water is so hot, from the cold tap, that we don't need to use our water heaters at all, and when we are getting our highest temperatures, the water is so hot, that an already unbearably hot day, becomes even more unbearable; and very difficult to breathe, if we use the Evaporative System. It is a similar effect, during very homed weather, the Evaporative system only makes it worse, even if the water is not being run, the breeze from the vents doesn't make much difference to the thickness of the air. 
On hot, humid days, I set the split system to Dehumidify, and inside the house becomes cold enough, that we need to wear a light jumper, even without using the cooling mode! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It's both but I received a call this morning and somebody didn't double check the order and the inside units didn't come in.....know I ask you how do you not notice that......uuuugh!


I think someone needs to do some retraining, or perhaps get a different job!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I was guessing you rather like cooking. That is not my favorite activity.
> Glad you have your kitchen completed and hope it is everything your dreamed it would be.


I think it's more the case that I have to do it so might as well try and do something good, need to get used to my new stove after the slow ones I've been using this last few months, it boils over if I turn my back for a second. :sm16: Trying to put everything away and am already forgetting where I put things, could be fun for the next few weeks. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it's more the case that I have to do it so might as well try and do something good, need to get used to my new stove after the slow ones I've been using this last few months, it boils over if I turn my back for a second. :sm16: Trying to put everything away and am already forgetting where I put things, could be fun for the next few weeks. xx :sm23:


Your memory will definitely get a good work out, until you get used to everything again! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey but dry Surrey. Susan is on the train and I will be meeting her at Reading later.
> 
> Catch you all later.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Many hugs to you both! Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are heading south soon, before the roads are too bad.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels and have a great day! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For a wonderful change, home-cooked roast duck, new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. It was great to have a meal cooked at home. xx


Sounds yummy! And I'm sure you were happy to be able to fix it in your shiny new kitchen! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan is home with me xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I like that as long as your middle name isn't Georgia. Unless your a golf fan of course xx


I bet its been done my someone who is a golfing fan!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan's train has reached Birmingham????


 :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> ???????????? It is getting close to the time for Oktober fest, so I thought we could all do the German Slap dance, while wearing Leaderhosen (? spelling) ???????????? xoxoxo


I don't mind slapping someone else but if they start slapping me, they're in for trouble!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For a wonderful change, home-cooked roast duck, new potatoes, peas, carrots and gravy. It was great to have a meal cooked at home. xx


And i bet you really enjoyed making it!! Don't forget to let us see some pictures!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I was but now I'm shattered and not half way through yet, at the moment my neat and pristine kitchen looks as though a bomb has hit it. xxxx :sm16:


A clean and tidy kitchen is a sign of mediocre meals!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan is home with me xxxx


Yay, good news!! Give her hugs from us!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


It looks yummy! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Wow that is amazing


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan is home with me xxxx


????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay, good news!! Give her hugs from us!! Xxxx


Hugs to you both.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Looks great.


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks soooooo delicious!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

UteWhite1128 said:


> Looks soooooo delicious!


I hope so, thank you!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> A clean and tidy kitchen is a sign of mediocre meals!! Xxxx


The way my kitchen's looking at the moment I must have cooked an 'out of this world' dinner. Hopefully get it all finished tomorrow and get some photos. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Ooh lovely and you didn't taste a bit did you? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah! Happy for you both.


PurpleFi said:


> Susan is home with me xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Harold's sister refused to call me by my name. She said I used that name as a child and she would continue to us it. I often thought as a child she was Patsy and really flipped out if someone called her that as an adult. I did call her Pat as she demanded but had a few names I called her in my mind.



binkbrice said:


> Michael's fathers family calls him "Mikey" and he does not like it at all, his grandmother actually told me it doesn't matter what he likes because he is a kid.......what!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


WOW that looks sooo good!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Happy birthday Jake! And WOWZA what a cake ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad Susan has arrived safely. 
Now you'll have to hug and count to cover the hugs from all of us ♥


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have landed. I've been fed and watered and am now sat up in this extra comfy bed just going to say goodnight to you all. Traveling makes me tired. Josephine was at the station to meet me so we went for coffee and scones. Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing some of you. It's nice to be down south. It's warmer too. It was 4c it ting on darlington station platform at 10am this morning. It's 12C here down south tonight. I must be mad putting up,with the cold. 

I'm going to catch up now then read my book. Love yawl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I have landed. I've been fed and watered and am now sat up in this extra comfy bed just going to say goodnight to you all. Traveling makes me tired. Josephine was at the station to meet me so we went for coffee and scones. Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing some of you. It's nice to be down south. It's warmer too. It was 4c it ting on darlington station platform at 10am this morning. It's 12C here down south tonight. I must be mad putting up,with the cold.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now then read my book. Love yawl.


Glad you made it there safe and sound. Have a wonderful visit! Josephine and Mr. P are great hosts! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday, especially for you and Susan.
> Give her a hug from me.


I've given her a few, but I'm sending u a couple too☹❤????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Looks lovely and sickly June. Everyone will be high as kites! Wish I was there having a piece. ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Glad Susan has arrived safely.
> Now you'll have to hug and count to cover the hugs from all of us ♥


We did Angela....I love this rail card I've got. Did I tell yawl I got a senior railcard? Wonderful thing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you made it there safe and sound. Have a wonderful visit! Josephine and Mr. P are great hosts! xxxooo


They sure are...nothing's a bother....I've warned Josephine that she does not need to be walking and getting to tired for me. It's like talking to the wall! I really hope she doesn't overdo things.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to settle down with my book now. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My FaceTime has decided to work with the sound again tonight, I've not had it for a few weeks. I've spoken with Richard and he's enjoying his job. He seems really happy, and at the end of the day, I think that matters the most. It's nice when we are happy. Night night all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They sure are...nothing's a bother....I've warned Josephine that she does not need to be walking and getting to tired for me. It's like talking to the wall! I really hope she doesn't overdo things.


Keep trying. She can be pretty persistent that way. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They sure are...nothing's a bother....I've warned Josephine that she does not need to be walking and getting to tired for me. It's like talking to the wall! I really hope she doesn't overdo things.


I'll be good xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My FaceTime has decided to work with the sound again tonight, I've not had it for a few weeks. I've spoken with Richard and he's enjoying his job. He seems really happy, and at the end of the day, I think that matters the most. It's nice when we are happy. Night night all.


Sleep well. ???? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't mind slapping someone else but if they start slapping me, they're in for trouble!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


You did a good job, I could even eat that off my phone! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We did Angela....I love this rail card I've got. Did I tell yawl I got a senior railcard? Wonderful thing.


It is wonderful ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You did a good job, I could even eat that off my phone! :sm23: :sm23:


I tried, but an hour later I was still hungry ????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be good xx


How many of you laughed? ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> How many of you laughed? ????????????


Cheeky xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, yes it's me on here on a morning. I'm on my holidays and slept very well. Today we are going to meet Janet at dorking, wherevey that is? I'm looking forward to it . I'm having morning coffee now while Josephine argues with Bentley. I do believe that this I s a lucky cat and has josephine and mr p. Just where he wants them, and has started on me too. That's all for now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly grey Surrey. It's great having Susan here and as she said we afe off to meet Janet at a town in the Surrey hills and juzt by chance there's a lovely wool shop there.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cheeky xxxx


With love though ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, yes it's me on here on a morning. I'm on my holidays and slept very well. Today we are going to meet Janet at dorking, wherevey that is? I'm looking forward to it . I'm having morning coffee now while Josephine argues with Bentley. I do believe that this I s a lucky cat and has josephine and mr p. Just where he wants them, and has saturated on me too. That's all for now.


Is it funny that I love knowing you all have each other over there?
Hearing of your adventures together.. the idea of good company and long talks and lots of knitting of course
I just absolutely love it. 
???? Xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The way my kitchen's looking at the moment I must have cooked an 'out of this world' dinner. Hopefully get it all finished tomorrow and get some photos. xxxx


Having tasted your cooking, I'm sure it _was_ out of this world!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

A quick good morning all from a dull but at the moment dry Norfolk. Been emptying boxes again, just one more kitchen box to empty. Sent DH shopping as he was less than useless yesterday with the boxes. Have taken some photos will post them later when I have a real sit down. Josephine and Susan, give big hugs to Janet. See you all later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Having tasted your cooking, I'm sure it _was_ out of this world!! xxxx


 :sm12: :sm12: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh lovely and you didn't taste a bit did you? xxxx :sm15: :sm15:


Not a scrap - of the cake - some of the decorations might have found their way into my mouth!! :sm12: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Happy birthday Jake! And WOWZA what a cake ????


Thank you girls, I don't make cake very often because I then eat too much of it :sm16: so was a bit nervous but I think it will literally 'go down well'!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I have landed. I've been fed and watered and am now sat up in this extra comfy bed just going to say goodnight to you all. Traveling makes me tired. Josephine was at the station to meet me so we went for coffee and scones. Very nice. I'm looking forward to seeing some of you. It's nice to be down south. It's warmer too. It was 4c it ting on darlington station platform at 10am this morning. It's 12C here down south tonight. I must be mad putting up,with the cold.
> 
> I'm going to catch up now then read my book. Love yawl.


You're always welcome down here and how nice it would be if for all of us if you were living down this way!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Looks lovely and sickly June. Everyone will be high as kites! Wish I was there having a piece. ????


It will be sugar rush all round but I shall only have a tiny taste, just to be sociable!! :sm04: :sm18: :sm15: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a dull but at the moment dry Norfolk. Been emptying boxes again, just one more kitchen box to empty. Sent DH shopping as he was less than useless yesterday with the boxes. Have taken some photos will post them later when I have a real sit down. Josephine and Susan, give big hugs to Janet. See you all later. xx


Yes, big hugs for Janet from me too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but mild London. Not much planned for today as we are out this evening for Jake's birthday meal and I have to pace myself! :sm23: 

I now have another new laptop and have had some lessons so feeling much happier. The only downside of this one is that (sorry, going to get a bit technical now) I cannot load the software for my embroidery, nor my greetings card programme as this laptop has no CD port but I have ordered a plug in one, very cheaply, from Ebay and hopefully, this will solve the problem. Watch this space!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, happy and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Not a scrap - of the cake - some of the decorations might have found their way into my mouth!! :sm12: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


Tut tut. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you girls, I don't make cake very often because I then eat too much of it :sm16: so was a bit nervous but I think it will literally 'go down well'!! xxxx


I'm sure it will.

I'm making a cake for our neighbors' 50th wedding anniversary and need some help with ideas. Has anyone ever used gold in icing and decorations?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 6’C (43’F). It drizzled all day yesterday. Sunny today so it should be a little warmer.
I’m on my iPad because my laptop is updating again!
Knit Night was busy last night. Everyone wanted to come and knit because the weather was dreary.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I tried, but an hour later I was still hungry ????????????????


????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tut tut. xxxx :sm23:


I'm only human!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it will.
> 
> I'm making a cake for our neighbors' 50th wedding anniversary and need some help with ideas. Has anyone ever used gold in icing and decorations?


Mum has. She made a wedding cake with marzipan icing and little gold candy balls and gold ribbons. I don't have any pictures to load, it predated digital.
Were you thinking of putting gold in the icing?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Iâm sure it will.
> 
> Iâm making a cake for our neighborsâ 50th wedding anniversary and need some help with ideas. Has anyone ever used gold in icing and decorations?


I think my DD has, she once made a beautiful cake for an Indian wedding, I will speak to her tonight xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cheeky xxxx


The young ones these days,????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London. Not much planned for today as we are out this evening for Jake's birthday meal and I have to pace myself! :sm23:
> 
> I now have another new laptop and have had some lessons so feeling much happier. The only downside of this one is that (sorry, going to get a bit technical now) I cannot load the software for my embroidery, nor my greetings card programme as this laptop has no CD port but I have ordered a plug in one, very cheaply, from Ebay and hopefully, this will solve the problem. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, happy and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


Check with the software company. There may be a digital download version of the software available.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It will be sugar rush all round but I shall only have a tiny taste, just to be sociable!! :sm04: :sm18: :sm15: xxxx


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you girls, I don't make cake very often because I then eat too much of it :sm16: so was a bit nervous but I think it will literally 'go down well'!! xxxx


It would 'go down well' here too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not a scrap - of the cake - some of the decorations might have found their way into my mouth!! :sm12: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


Of course. Because the decorations came in packages with more than you could use on the cake, and your didn't have any containers to store the excess. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oh look, i have a good screen on the updated laptop and now, NO MOUSE.
Restarting and Ill probably have a wonky screen after this. This is getting tiring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a dull but at the moment dry Norfolk. Been emptying boxes again, just one more kitchen box to empty. Sent DH shopping as he was less than useless yesterday with the boxes. Have taken some photos will post them later when I have a real sit down. Josephine and Susan, give big hugs to Janet. See you all later. xx


Well done. I still have boxes that have not been unpacked after our kitchen renovations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly grey Surrey. It's great having Susan here and as she said we afe off to meet Janet at a town in the Surrey hills and juzt by chance there's a lovely wool shop there.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xx


I want your Friday.
Have a happy Friday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not a scrap - of the cake - some of the decorations might have found their way into my mouth!! :sm12: :sm24: :sm23: xxxx


That's ok, it is totally acceptable, because the Chef is always entitled to sample something! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: ????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, yes it's me on here on a morning. I'm on my holidays and slept very well. Today we are going to meet Janet at dorking, wherevey that is? I'm looking forward to it . I'm having morning coffee now while Josephine argues with Bentley. I do believe that this I s a lucky cat and has josephine and mr p. Just where he wants them, and has started on me too. That's all for now.


It's over here. Between Cambridge and London! Near the Spinrite outlet at Listowel. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
Bentley is a sweetie. He wasn't too sure of me. I probably smelled too much like my kitties.
Have a great time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be good xx





linkan said:


> How many of you laughed? ????????????


Define 'good'?

:sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you girls, I don't make cake very often because I then eat too much of it :sm16: so was a bit nervous but I think it will literally 'go down well'!! xxxx


I'm sure he will love it, even if it is because his Grandma made it for him, but that will not be the only reason! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: ????????

Oops ...... Almost forgot to wish the Birthday Boy ... * HAPPY ???????????????????? BIRTHDAY*


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My FaceTime has decided to work with the sound again tonight, I've not had it for a few weeks. I've spoken with Richard and he's enjoying his job. He seems really happy, and at the end of the day, I think that matters the most. It's nice when we are happy. Night night all.


So bonus when your FaceTime works better when you are holidays. (Maybe you need to go on holidays more often so your FaceTime works more often???)
I'm glad that Richard enjoys his job. DD seems quite happy doing her graphics on her computer in her "home office" in her bedroom.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We did Angela....I love this rail card I've got. Did I tell yawl I got a senior railcard? Wonderful thing.


I want a railcard. I also want Canadian railways that think of passengers before freight. And I'd like railways that actually went where I want them to go. :sm17: 
There used to be a railway that went up to the Muskokas. Do you know how busy that train would be right now. ALL the people in Toronto would want to go to see the coloured leaves.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Of course. Because the decorations came in packages with more than you could use on the cake, and your didn't have any containers to store the excess. :sm01:


Exactly, you know me so well!! Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's ok, it is totally acceptable, because the Chef is always entitled to sample something! :sm16: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09: ????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've given her a few, but I'm sending u a couple too☹❤????????????????


Thank you for the <hugs> and the ❤????????????????.
I'll send more right back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum has. She made a wedding cake with marzipan icing and little gold candy balls and gold ribbons. I don't have any pictures to load, it predated digital.
> Were you thinking of putting gold in the icing?


Looking for general ideas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think my DD has, she once made a beautiful cake for an Indian wedding, I will speak to her tonight xx


Wow...amazing!

Thanks for checking for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The way my kitchen's looking at the moment I must have cooked an 'out of this world' dinner. Hopefully get it all finished tomorrow and get some photos. xxxx


I'm sure it was an 'out of this world' dinner. Especially since you have been waiting for this kitchen to be finished.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


AWESOME. That wouldn't last long here.
Happy 15th Jake.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A clean and tidy kitchen is a sign of mediocre meals!! Xxxx


I like that. I may use that saying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Safe travels and have a great day! xxxooo


Thank you. I just stay in the slow lane and hope everyone will go around me. Probably why I'm getting great gas mileage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now and start driving.
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> AWESOME. That wouldn't last long here.
> Happy 15th Jake.


 :sm24: x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We did Angela....I love this rail card I've got. Did I tell yawl I got a senior railcard? Wonderful thing.





nitz8catz said:


> I want a railcard. I also want Canadian railways that think of passengers before freight. And I'd like railways that actually went where I want them to go. :sm17:
> There used to be a railway that went up to the Muskokas. Do you know how busy that train would be right now. ALL the people in Toronto would want to go to see the coloured leaves.


I also want a Railcard, but we don't have them here!???? We used to have an annual "free" return ticket (we still had to pay whatever tax is attached to Rail travel), to any destination, as long as the destination is within the South Australian Borders; but that was cancelled about 5 years ago, so I no longer have Rail journeys, because it is far too expensive! ???????? :sm17:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now I want lasagna!!


We need to plan a weekend together and I'll make it again.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice what is kitchen size


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I would tell you to take it easy, but I know you will not rest until the job is done. Glad you have got all the boxes emptied. What is next? Hope you have everything arranged and accomplished so you can sit back enjoy your new home.


Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a dull but at the moment dry Norfolk. Been emptying boxes again, just one more kitchen box to empty. Sent DH shopping as he was less than useless yesterday with the boxes. Have taken some photos will post them later when I have a real sit down. Josephine and Susan, give big hugs to Janet. See you all later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I will have to remember there is a plug in CD in case the information is ever needed. I ran into a similar problem recently. I found our old VCR camera in the back of the closet with all the videos on VCR tape. I am sure they can be put onto discs, but I do not know how or where. I will give them to Flo and let her figure it out.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London. Not much planned for today as we are out this evening for Jake's birthday meal and I have to pace myself! :sm23:
> 
> I now have another new laptop and have had some lessons so feeling much happier. The only downside of this one is that (sorry, going to get a bit technical now) I cannot load the software for my embroidery, nor my greetings card programme as this laptop has no CD port but I have ordered a plug in one, very cheaply, from Ebay and hopefully, this will solve the problem. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, happy and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, big hugs for Janet from me too!! xxxx


And from me, too, Janet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but mild London. Not much planned for today as we are out this evening for Jake's birthday meal and I have to pace myself! :sm23:
> 
> I now have another new laptop and have had some lessons so feeling much happier. The only downside of this one is that (sorry, going to get a bit technical now) I cannot load the software for my embroidery, nor my greetings card programme as this laptop has no CD port but I have ordered a plug in one, very cheaply, from Ebay and hopefully, this will solve the problem. Watch this space!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, happy and well! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxx


Glad this new laptop is working out better for you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It would 'go down well' here too.


Here, too! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm sure he will love it, even if it is because his Grandma made it for him, but that will not be the only reason! :sm06: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: :sm24: ????????
> 
> Oops ...... Almost forgot to wish the Birthday Boy ... * HAPPY ???????????????????? BIRTHDAY*


A very Happy Birthday to Jake from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you. I just stay in the slow lane and hope everyone will go around me. Probably why I'm getting great gas mileage.


Good plan and, yes, probably why your gas mileage is so great. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


I love it! I'm sure you'll get much enjoyment out of the time you spend in there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


It looks great, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I would tell you to take it easy, but I know you will not rest until the job is done. Glad you have got all the boxes emptied. What is next? Hope you have everything arranged and accomplished so you can sit back enjoy your new home.


Have put all the empty boxes in the office/craft room hoping DH would take them to the recycling centre - no chance. have hoovered through and have sat down for a while. Will steam clean tomorrow probably. DH is now pestering to go out and find an electric fire for the lounge. Have told him when I've finished all the other jobs I might get round to it. I suppose the next big thing will be decorating the kitchen. It WILL all end one day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Sun is up and it is warming. 

I am working on my new poncho as I wear my old poncho. I am experiencing something interesting with my knitting. I just finished over 100 beanie hats made with bulky yarn on short size 11 needles.Took only an hour or two to finish a hat. 
Now I am working with long size 10 needle using WW yarn. Using longer smaller needles with thinner yarn feels so different. It also takes forever to do one round on the poncho compared to the hats. I have been working on the poncho for two days and the long needles still feel strange. I am sure when I go back to knitting hats the shorts will feel awkward.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. Sun is up and it is warming.
> 
> I am working on my new poncho as I wear my old poncho. I am experiencing something interesting with my knitting. I just finished over 100 beanie hats made with bulky yarn on short size 11 needles.Took only an hour or two to finish a hat.
> Now I am working with long size 10 needle using WW yarn. Using longer smaller needles with thinner yarn feels so different. It also takes forever to do one round on the poncho compared to the hats. I have been working on the poncho for two days and the long needles still feel strange. I am sure when I go back to knitting hats the shorts will feel awkward.


Yes it does feel strange going from thick to thin and as you say takes ages to do something with thin yarn. It's not so cold here today but have just noticed it's raining, hadn't noticed before now. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We need to plan a weekend together and I'll make it again.


Yes that would be great!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


Wow That is amazing!! I wouldn't mind being "stuck" in there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


You've made a wonderful difference.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Wow That is amazing!! I wouldn't mind being "stuck" in there!


Thanks I'm pleased with it but can't decide on what colour for the walls, white would be too stark. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


Wow Jacky, that's beautiful and, I hope, worth waiting for!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Oh! Now you have just made me so hungry for chocolate. Delicious looking cake.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I will have to remember there is a plug in CD in case the information is ever needed. I ran into a similar problem recently. I found our old VCR camera in the back of the closet with all the videos on VCR tape. I am sure they can be put onto discs, but I do not know how or where. I will give them to Flo and let her figure it out.


Good old/young Flo!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad this new laptop is working out better for you! xxxooo


So far!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday to Jake from me, too! xxxooo


Thank you, I'll pass that on!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks I'm pleased with it but can't decide on what colour for the walls, white would be too stark. xx


We did our whole house in this color.

https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/

In the sun room, it takes on a pale blue hue.

In the bedroom with the blacks and tans, it has a pale green hue in artificial light and looks light tan in sunlight as the colors from the bedspread bounce to the walls.

We are using the bedroom set from DH'sparents which has an Asian motif so that's how I've decorated. The panels over the bed were cheap from eBay, but they are very high quality black lacquer and mother of Pearl. I'm still not totally convinced on them yet; it may be too much Chinese restaurant decor.

In the great room, it looks light light gold or light green.

In the kitchen, it blends the backsplash, stainless appliances, white cabinets and countertop. I think it works well and complements everything we brought into the house.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have put all the empty boxes in the office/craft room hoping DH would take them to the recycling centre - no chance. have hoovered through and have sat down for a while. Will steam clean tomorrow probably. DH is now pestering to go out and find an electric fire for the lounge. Have told him when I've finished all the other jobs I might get round to it. I suppose the next big thing will be decorating the kitchen. It WILL all end one day. xx


Yes but what will you do with yourself then?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Roses and cats said:


> Oh! Now you have just made me so hungry for chocolate. Delicious looking cake.


Thanks, I just have to transport it to the restaurant now with doing too much damage to it!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks, I just have to transport it to the restaurant now with doing too much damage to it!!


Enjoy and Happy Birthday, Jake.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!


Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm envious!!!!



Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did our whole house in this color.
> 
> https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/
> 
> ...


That looks very similar to what I have in my kitchen diner now, I think it was called Moonlight, a very pale grey with a hint of lilac


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy and Happy Birthday, Jake.


Thanks, will pass it on!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Wow Jacky, that's beautiful and, I hope, worth waiting for!!! Xxxx


A bit different from last time you saw it? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


Great day together and great photo! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


Lovely photo of lovely ladies.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did our whole house in this color.
> 
> https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/
> 
> ...


Some lovely photos of your house, there is grey on the walls at the moment but to me clashes with the more creams and browns in the units. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes but what will you do with yourself then?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well there are more rooms to decorate for a start. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Some lovely photos of your house, there is grey on the walls at the moment but to me clashes with the more creams and browns in the units. xx


That makes sense.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


Sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


Looking great xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening sisters. I've had a wonderful time and a few good laughs. Today I met my Saxy and it was lovely. We met at door king car park. It was strange how that worked. We'd said they time was flexi, between 11am and 11.30. We ended up in a split level outside car park at 11.10ish and as Josephine parked her car Janet pulled up right beside us. What were the chances of that happening. 

We went for a coffee and Janet and I ordered shortbread, thinking we would get a finger of it. Lordy, it was a great big cookie size with chocolate chips, one shortbread could have fed the three of us. Then we had a walk to some charity and gift shops and my main prize of the day was I got to by myself an ice cream scoop. I was so happy ????????

Janet and myself couldn't keep up with Josephine, and we ended up in an hotel for our lunch. Mmmmmm. That was so good. When we'd finished I asked the lady if we could stay sitting for a while, she was so kind, she took us to the lounge where the comfy chairs were and we sat and chatted for half an hour. The only thing was that we didn't have our knitting? Hahaha. A good day was had by us all, and was over far too quickly, but we'll see each other soon when we meet next year. It won't be long just a few months. Janet it was lovely to see you. Love you girl.....

Josephine drove us home and we've sat and watched tv tonight. I've had yet another wonderful day, and Josephine and mr p. Make me feel so welcome. 

So here I am in bed, ready for sleep. Thanks for a great day. 

Tomorrow we meet up with Rebecca and June, so I'm excited about that too. I hope Josephine doesn't get too tired, she won't give in. So kind. Going to catch up now. Night girls.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think my DD has, she once made a beautiful cake for an Indian wedding, I will speak to her tonight xx


That cake is out of this world. She's so clever.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening sisters. I've had a wonderful time and a few good laughs. Today I met my Saxy and it was lovely. We met at door king car park. It was strange how that worked. We'd said they time was flexi, between 11am and 11.30. We ended up in a split level outside car park at 11.10ish and as Josephine parked her car Janet pulled up right beside us. What were the chances of that happening.
> 
> We went for a coffee and Janet and I ordered shortbread, thinking we would get a finger of it. Lordy, it was a great big cookie size with chocolate chips, one shortbread could have fed the three of us. Then we had a walk to some charity and gift shops and my main prize of the day was I got to by myself an ice cream scoop. I was so happy ????????
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful outing for all of you. Have a great time with June and Rebecca tomorrow. Many hugs and much love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having guests for dinner tonight. About five years ago, we discovered that a friend from our church in IL was moving here to Tellico Village. They did not know we had land here, either. Well, we are finally in the same place. They had a place in Florida also and has been spending the past year getting it repaired from the hurricanes two years ago and getting it sold. They no longer want to be in hurricane country. Our schedules have prevented us from getting together, but tonight finally it's happening. I'm making lasagna ... double guessing myself now as the weather is still very hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


What a gorgeous redo that looks great ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did our whole house in this color.
> 
> https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, looks like the color I've changed my living room to.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did our whole house in this color.
> 
> https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/
> 
> ...


Lovely pics it all looks so nice ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> What a gorgeous redo that looks great ????????????


Thanks I'm pleased at how it turned out. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


Awwwwwwwwww ???? what a priceless photo ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks I'm pleased at how it turned out. xx


I would be too ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So this is the craziness going on at my house today. Apparently a water main has broken right in front of our house. You can see the water has cracked the road and is bubbling up out of it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> So this is the craziness going on at my house today. Apparently a water main has broken right in front of our house. You can see the water has cracked the road and is bubbling up out of it.


Oh, good grief! That's got to be a bit of a bother. Hope they can get it fixed quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> So this is the craziness going on at my house today. Apparently a water main has broken right in front of our house. You can see the water has cracked the road and is bubbling up out of it.


Never a dull moment. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Never a dull moment. xx


No kidding! :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks I'm pleased with it but can't decide on what colour for the walls, white would be too stark. xx


Can you pick one of the lighter colors in you countertop and use that?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Can you pick one of the lighter colors in you countertop and use that?


Yes I was wondering that, there's enough shades to chose from. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

B


RookieRetiree said:


> We did our whole house in this color.
> 
> https://sabinesnewhouse.com/reflection-my-favorite-neutral-for-the-home/
> 
> ...


Oh I love your backsplash and I was thinking a light gray this is pretty too, ours came out almost white in the bathroom!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Some lovely photos of your house, there is grey on the walls at the moment but to me clashes with the more creams and browns in the units. xx


I would do an off white or very pale cream.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I would do an off white or very pale cream.


All the doors and tiles are a pale cream so I think I will need something slightly darker just to warm it up a bit. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All the doors and tiles are a pale cream so I think I will need something slightly darker just to warm it up a bit. xx


That sounds like a good idea. Just a bit darker for some contrast. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Trish are you out spending all that money. Hoping you find time to share what treasures you found.



Islander said:


> I won the Lotto Max this week and I'm splitting it with all of you.. release the balloons! $2 for everyone whoop-de-do!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


I love it! I can see from the old one, exactly why you wanted to change it! The old one was so dark, and seems so crowded, and now it is so light and looks very spacious! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And the new sun room/conservatory, waiting for the cement to dry out. xx


All I can say to that, is *WOW*!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I will have to remember there is a plug in CD in case the information is ever needed. I ran into a similar problem recently. I found our old VCR camera in the back of the closet with all the videos on VCR tape. I am sure they can be put onto discs, but I do not know how or where. I will give them to Flo and let her figure it out.


Sometimes it is so much better, and easier, to get someone to do things for one, then there is a better chance of having it done correctly! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Never a dull moment. xx


They dug deeeeep . You could just see the top of their hard hats in the hole.
But I guess they fixed it. Yay!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Y'all aren't going to believe this....????????????

Sweet pea"s school picture this year.
And riding in the car with Mommy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Y'all aren't going to believe this....????????????
> 
> Sweet pea"s school picture this year.
> And riding in the car with Mommy.


She's such a pretty little girl! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Trish are you out spending all that money. Hoping you find time to share what treasures you found.


yes I did, on sweet little fishies. :sm17: Pygmy Corydoras.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Y'all aren't going to believe this....????????????
> 
> Sweet pea"s school picture this year.
> And riding in the car with Mommy.


That young lady just suits a bow... xoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening sisters. I've had a wonderful time and a few good laughs. Today I met my Saxy and it was lovely. We met at door king car park. It was strange how that worked. We'd said they time was flexi, between 11am and 11.30. We ended up in a split level outside car park at 11.10ish and as Josephine parked her car Janet pulled up right beside us. What were the chances of that happening.
> 
> We went for a coffee and Janet and I ordered shortbread, thinking we would get a finger of it. Lordy, it was a great big cookie size with chocolate chips, one shortbread could have fed the three of us. Then we had a walk to some charity and gift shops and my main prize of the day was I got to by myself an ice cream scoop. I was so happy ????????
> 
> ...


Wow, what a great day you had. Looking forward to seeing you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> That young lady just suits a bow... xoxo


She does ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hope you have a great time with your friends. Lasagne sounds fine to me.


We had a fantastic time. We spent a lot of time talking about our news lives in retirement, but also reminisced about people who have or had impacts on our lives in IL. Mostly, DH knew the husband through the Men's Club from our church and brief meetings at the church events, but we didn't hang out together. We will here, though, as we have so many of the same interests. We're going to unpack our sewing machines together and tackle learning to quilt.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She is a little charmer.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it's another grey morning but that won't spoil the day ahead. We are meeting June and Rebecca from the train this morning. Then probably go to the coffee shop. It's lovely being here . The weather isn't good until Tuesday when I go home, but I don't care. It's sunny in here. Love yawl.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time. We spent a lot of time talking about our news lives in retirement, but also reminisced about people who have or had impacts on our lives in IL. Mostly, DH knew the husband through the Men's Club from our church and brief meetings at the church events, but we didn't hang out together. We will here, though, as we have so many of the same interests. We're going to unpack our sewing machines together and tackle learning to quilt.


That sounds great. You'll soon be running up quilts xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from another grey day in Surrey, but it's not raining at the moment. June has just rung to say the trains are not running from her station so she is coming to us via a different route, but hopefully she and Rebecca will be here later. We will be going into town for a wander round and then back here for a late lunch.

Slept like a log last night and didn't wake until Bentley was asking for his breakfast. 

Happy Saturday everyone. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That cake is out of this world. She's so clever.


And beautiful too, though I say it myself!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning just from a slightly sunny Norfolk. Been busy making a curry and then steam cleaning the kitchen and bathroom floors and have just sat down. Will catch up now and see you later, hope 'the gang' are having a good time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> yes I did, on sweet little fishies. :sm17: Pygmy Corydoras.


I love the way you get your fish to come and pose for their photos. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time. We spent a lot of time talking about our news lives in retirement, but also reminisced about people who have or had impacts on our lives in IL. Mostly, DH knew the husband through the Men's Club from our church and brief meetings at the church events, but we didn't hang out together. We will here, though, as we have so many of the same interests. We're going to unpack our sewing machines together and tackle learning to quilt.


Sounds like the start of a quilting group. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

She is so sweet.



linkan said:


> Y'all aren't going to believe this....????????????
> 
> Sweet pea"s school picture this year.
> And riding in the car with Mommy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> yes I did, on sweet little fishies. :sm17: Pygmy Corydoras.


They will bring you more joy than a chocolate covered cheese cake. Good choice.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

All you ladies are little rays of sunshine so you do not need the real thing. Has your tum settled down?


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another grey morning but that won't spoil the day ahead. We are meeting June and Rebecca from the train this morning. Then probably go to the coffee shop. It's lovely being here . The weather isn't good until Tuesday when I go home, but I don't care. It's sunny in here. Love yawl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like the start of a quilting group. xx


There's a huge one here with over 300 members. If you can think of it, there's a club.

https://www.villagequilters.com/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping you have all got connected by now. Wonderful to sleep like a log, I envy that. I am just glad to sleep for several hours.
Happy Saturday. We did not have fish last night so I was thinking today was Friday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from another grey day in Surrey, but it's not raining at the moment. June has just rung to say the trains are not running from her station so she is coming to us via a different route, but hopefully she and Rebecca will be here later. We will be going into town for a wander round and then back here for a late lunch.
> 
> Slept like a log last night and didn't wake until Bentley was asking for his breakfast.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you are getting everything settled in your kitchen. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning just from a slightly sunny Norfolk. Been busy making a curry and then steam cleaning the kitchen and bathroom floors and have just sat down. Will catch up now and see you later, hope 'the gang' are having a good time. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am feeling a bit sad and naive. I was thinking groups like Paradise were a great way to CONNECT to people from other countries. Thought knowing others customs and practices would lend a bit to love and joy throughout the world. I so enjoy talking with you all and find our diversity wonderful. 
Then I read many topics in the main section and find out what a lot of people think of us on this side of the pond. Either I need to quit reading the main section or get a thicker skin. I think the world of all of you and feel fortunate to have friends from all over the world. Of course, I will not get to meet you in person as I have to be home before dark. ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time. We spent a lot of time talking about our news lives in retirement, but also reminisced about people who have or had impacts on our lives in IL. Mostly, DH knew the husband through the Men's Club from our church and brief meetings at the church events, but we didn't hang out together. We will here, though, as we have so many of the same interests. We're going to unpack our sewing machines together and tackle learning to quilt.


That's great, Jeanette! Quilting will be fun for you to learn and great that you have someone there to learn with. I plan to get back to it one of these days. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a huge one here with over 300 members. If you can think of it, there's a club.
> 
> https://www.villagequilters.com/


That's a lot of members. They should be able to help you along the learning curve! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a fantastic time. We spent a lot of time talking about our news lives in retirement, but also reminisced about people who have or had impacts on our lives in IL. Mostly, DH knew the husband through the Men's Club from our church and brief meetings at the church events, but we didn't hang out together. We will here, though, as we have so many of the same interests. We're going to unpack our sewing machines together and tackle learning to quilt.


Wish you were closer, we have the sweetest bunch of quilters in our sewing group.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am feeling a bit sad and naive. I was thinking groups like Paradise were a great way to CONNECT to people from other countries. Thought knowing others customs and practices would lend a bit to love and joy throughout the world. I so enjoy talking with you all and find our diversity wonderful.
> Then I read many topics in the main section and find out what a lot of people think of us on this side of the pond. Either I need to quit reading the main section or get a thicker skin. I think the world of all of you and feel fortunate to have friends from all over the world. Of course, I will not get to meet you in person as I have to be home before dark. ????????????????


Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole. 
I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise. 
And we aren't the only group on here like that.
So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole.
> I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
> I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise.
> And we aren't the only group on here like that.
> So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


Well said, Angela! ???????? xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole.
> I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
> I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise.
> And we aren't the only group on here like that.
> So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


Perfectly put. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am feeling a bit sad and naive. I was thinking groups like Paradise were a great way to CONNECT to people from other countries. Thought knowing others customs and practices would lend a bit to love and joy throughout the world. I so enjoy talking with you all and find our diversity wonderful.
> Then I read many topics in the main section and find out what a lot of people think of us on this side of the pond. Either I need to quit reading the main section or get a thicker skin. I think the world of all of you and feel fortunate to have friends from all over the world. Of course, I will not get to meet you in person as I have to be home before dark. ????????????????


I only read Connections on here. I have been told to have nothing to do with people who upset me. Just like to be with you lovely lot. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I only read Connections on here. I have been told to have nothing to do with people who upset me. Just like to be with you lovely lot. Xxxx


I only read Connections, too. :sm02: xxxxoooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> I only read Connections, too. :sm02: xxxxoooo


I have a quick look through KP just to see what patterns are on there and look and the funnies but don't bother joining in any more. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely time with June and Rebecca. Even though they took a while to get here. There were engineering works on the tracks so they had to get a bus. Hopefully their journey home will be easier.

It was great begin all together for a while.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time with June and Rebecca. Even though they took a while to get here. There were engineering works on the tracks so they had to get a bus. Hopefully their journey home will be easier.
> 
> It was great begin all together for a while.


Glad you all had a great time together. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I have a quick look through KP just to see what patterns are on there and look and the funnies but don't bother joining in any more. xx


I do the same, but usually I just come straight to connections.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time with June and Rebecca. Even though they took a while to get here. There were engineering works on the tracks so they had to get a bus. Hopefully their journey home will be easier.
> 
> It was great begin all together for a while.


So nice that you could all meet up. ????
Hope their travel home is uneventful and easy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I do the same, but usually I just come straight to connections.


Oh yes, connections first then KP if I have time. xx :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I've had a wonderful day today. There was a lot of trouble with the trains for Rebecca and June but they still managed to get here. Thankyou girls,and for making my day. And thanks to Josephine a and mr p. For having me and enabling me to see my sisters.

We've watched the tv tonight and I've enjoyed it. I've not seen the comedy we watched but I'll be looking out for it now when I get home. Tomorrow it's supposed to be bad weather, rain and wind. It only waits until I come down here, we are hoping to have a walk down town. Just slow. I didn't get much knitting done today, but it's more than I usually get done. I shall catch up a bit now. Love yawl.xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> All you ladies are little rays of sunshine so you do not need the real thing. Has your tum settled down?


Yes thankyou jinx. I've not had any problems si ce I came.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am feeling a bit sad and naive. I was thinking groups like Paradise were a great way to CONNECT to people from other countries. Thought knowing others customs and practices would lend a bit to love and joy throughout the world. I so enjoy talking with you all and find our diversity wonderful.
> Then I read many topics in the main section and find out what a lot of people think of us on this side of the pond. Either I need to quit reading the main section or get a thicker skin. I think the world of all of you and feel fortunate to have friends from all over the world. Of course, I will not get to meet you in person as I have to be home before dark. ????????????????


Hey now our jinx. You take no notice of what people say on here that upsets you. There is something wrong with them. I just go on our connections thread, where all the nice people are. I don't know why people want to upset others, because they are not as perfect as they make out. We are all different, and so what.....you are a nice person, so they've no right to be nasty to you. I'll come and lamp them. Please stay with your sisters. Love you xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a wonderful day today. There was a lot of trouble with the trains for Rebecca and June but they still managed to get here. Thankyou girls,and for making my day. And thanks to Josephine a and mr p. For having me and enabling me to see my sisters.
> 
> We've watched the tv tonight and I've enjoyed it. I've not seen the comedy we watched but I'll be looking out for it now when I get home. Tomorrow it's supposed to be bad weather, rain and wind. It only waits until I come down here, we are hoping to have a walk down town. Just slow. I didn't get much knitting done today, but it's more than I usually get done. I shall catch up a bit now. Love yawl.xx


I so love hearing that y'all have had a good time together ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hey now our jinx. You take no notice of what people say on here that upsets you. There is something wrong with them. I just go on our connections thread, where all the nice people are. I don't know why people want to upset others, because they are not as perfect as they make out. We are all different, and so what.....you are a nice person, so they've no right to be nasty to you. I'll come and lamp them. Please stay with your sisters. Love you xxxx


I try to stay off of the main forum. However, at 2 or 3 in the a.m. I break down and read it. It is not attacks against me personally it is the many many posts that state how awful the U.S. is. I am stupid and naive to think that sharing thoughts and ideas on a forum would make others realize that people are the same the world around. Thanks goodness I have a long ignore list of those that post political opinions or I would really be stressed.
The hateful, spiteful, vulgar posts make me feel sorry for the persons that write them. What a miserable life they must have to spew such awful hatred on a knitting forum. Even a good lamping would not help them see the light. ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So true.????????


linkan said:


> Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole.
> I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
> I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise.
> And we aren't the only group on here like that.
> So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you were able to spend a little time together. I can imagine it was a fun filled chattering time.



PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time with June and Rebecca. Even though they took a while to get here. There were engineering works on the tracks so they had to get a bus. Hopefully their journey home will be easier.
> 
> It was great begin all together for a while.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> So true.????????


XOXO ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I caved and bought a dishwasher today......ouch that hurt the ole wallet, then I made potato soup yummmmy even though I couldn’t eat much.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I caved and bought a dishwasher today......ouch that hurt the ole wallet, then I made potato soup yummmmy even though I couldn't eat much.


Why can't you eat much?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you. A dishwasher is almost a necessity around here. My sink is right next to the door. It seems there were always one or two dirty dishes sitting in the sink. I hated that. Now dirty dishes are out of sight in the dishwasher.


binkbrice said:


> Well I caved and bought a dishwasher today......ouch that hurt the ole wallet, then I made potato soup yummmmy even though I couldn't eat much.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dark, wet Norfolk, made a sausage casserole for dinner, it seemed that sort of a day. Nothing planned for the rest of the day, it's Sunday, a day of rest so I might stick to that. Still can't decide about a colour for the kitchen, I've never had this problem before but this has got me stymied. Oh well it will click one day. You all have a great day, will catch up now. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls it is sunny today, so we are going to have a look at the town and have coffee.happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I haven't got any news except I slept well again so I reckon the air must be good for me. Hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls it is sunny today, so we are going to have a look at the town and have coffee.happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I haven't got any news except I slept well again so I reckon the air must be good for me. Hope you are all feeling well.


Lucky you, it's wet and miserable here. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well I caved and bought a dishwasher today......ouch that hurt the ole wallet, then I made potato soup yummmmy even though I couldn't eat much.


Did you make your soup in the dishwasher? ???????? you should have got an oven..???????? sorry ! Cud the resist.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky you, it's wet and miserable here. xx


Sending you some sunshine. Up home they have storms.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy sunny Sunday to you. 


grandma susan said:


> Morning girls it is sunny today, so we are going to have a look at the town and have coffee.happy Sunday everyone. Sorry I haven't got any news except I slept well again so I reckon the air must be good for me. Hope you are all feeling well.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cool and chill around here. Not turning on furnace as the sun will warm us when and if it comes up.
We had a house full of people yesterday. Flo said her family was going to visit our neighborhood fire station. All fire stations were having open house as it is fire prevention month. Our son was a lieutenant at this station and she wanted to show the kids where Uncle has worked. 
Just before her, her other, and the 4 children arrived her mother showed up. We were a noisy bunch and then her children's father showed up and we got noisier. We had great fun, but Flo snuck out and trimmed the shrubs and hung a new Halloween wreath she made. I was tired out when they all left. So early to bed and early to rise.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy sunny Sunday to you.


Good morning jinx did you sleep better last night. It's early for you isn't it.? Are you 5hrs behind?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are usually 6 hours behind. I went to sleep at 8 and got up at 2. Six hours sleep is enough, but I enjoy my day more if I get more sleep.



grandma susan said:


> Good morning jinx did you sleep better last night. It's early for you isn't it.? Are you 5hrs behind?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cool and chill around here. Not turning on furnace as the sun will warm us when and if it comes up.
> We had a house full of people yesterday. Flo said her family was going to visit our neighborhood fire station. All fire stations were having open house as it is fire prevention month. Our son was a lieutenant at this station and she wanted to show the kids where Uncle has worked.
> Just before her, her other, and the 4 children arrived her mother showed up. We were a noisy bunch and then her children's father showed up and we got noisier. We had great fun, but Flo snuck out and trimmed the shrubs and hung a new Halloween wreath she made. I was tired out when they all left. So early to bed and early to rise.


I'm pleased you had a good day jinx. I love it when things turn out different from what was planned.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, wet Norfolk, made a sausage casserole for dinner, it seemed that sort of a day. Nothing planned for the rest of the day, it's Sunday, a day of rest so I might stick to that. Still can't decide about a colour for the kitchen, I've never had this problem before but this has got me stymied. Oh well it will click one day. You all have a great day, will catch up now. xx


Have a look at some kitchen ideas on pinterest. What we do if we can't decide is to pain it a neutral colour and wait to get inspiration. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm tempted to send you a photo. Stephen sent from Japan a Japanese yarn bomb. I'll see if I can get it to work


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Japanese yarn bomb


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Sending you some sunshine. Up home they have storms.....


Well at least it's stopped raining so that's a good start. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cool and chill around here. Not turning on furnace as the sun will warm us when and if it comes up.
> We had a house full of people yesterday. Flo said her family was going to visit our neighborhood fire station. All fire stations were having open house as it is fire prevention month. Our son was a lieutenant at this station and she wanted to show the kids where Uncle has worked.
> Just before her, her other, and the 4 children arrived her mother showed up. We were a noisy bunch and then her children's father showed up and we got noisier. We had great fun, but Flo snuck out and trimmed the shrubs and hung a new Halloween wreath she made. I was tired out when they all left. So early to bed and early to rise.


Impromptu gatherings are quite often the best. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a look at some kitchen ideas on pinterest. What we do if we can't decide is to pain it a neutral colour and wait to get inspiration. xx


Will do. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole.
> I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
> I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise.
> And we aren't the only group on here like that.
> So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


Amen to that Angela, very well put!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time with June and Rebecca. Even though they took a while to get here. There were engineering works on the tracks so they had to get a bus. Hopefully their journey home will be easier.
> 
> It was great begin all together for a while.


Yes, so sorry we were an hour late getting to you, it was all horrendous. Out of the 11 hours I was away from home, I spent 7.5 of them travelling a relatively short distance but fortunately, I had lovely Rebecca to keep me company for a huge part of the journey. Thank you for a lovely few hours and the delicious lunch, it was lovely to see you all!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I've had a wonderful day today. There was a lot of trouble with the trains for Rebecca and June but they still managed to get here. Thankyou girls,and for making my day. And thanks to Josephine a and mr p. For having me and enabling me to see my sisters.
> 
> We've watched the tv tonight and I've enjoyed it. I've not seen the comedy we watched but I'll be looking out for it now when I get home. Tomorrow it's supposed to be bad weather, rain and wind. It only waits until I come down here, we are hoping to have a walk down town. Just slow. I didn't get much knitting done today, but it's more than I usually get done. I shall catch up a bit now. Love yawl.xx


Glad you found a comedy programme you like, what is it called? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I try to stay off of the main forum. However, at 2 or 3 in the a.m. I break down and read it. It is not attacks against me personally it is the many many posts that state how awful the U.S. is. I am stupid and naive to think that sharing thoughts and ideas on a forum would make others realize that people are the same the world around. Thanks goodness I have a long ignore list of those that post political opinions or I would really be stressed.
> The hateful, spiteful, vulgar posts make me feel sorry for the persons that write them. What a miserable life they must have to spew such awful hatred on a knitting forum. Even a good lamping would not help them see the light. ????????


I just look at the pictures of people's finished items, have gained some nice patterns doing that, I leave all the other sections alone!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It poured with rain in the night and sorry Jacky we have sent it up to you and Susan's home.

Had a lovely if all too short time with June and Rebecca yesterday. Susan and I are off for a stroll down town and then we will have a lazy afternoon.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Why can't you eat much?


I was going to ask that!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cool and chill around here. Not turning on furnace as the sun will warm us when and if it comes up.
> We had a house full of people yesterday. Flo said her family was going to visit our neighborhood fire station. All fire stations were having open house as it is fire prevention month. Our son was a lieutenant at this station and she wanted to show the kids where Uncle has worked.
> Just before her, her other, and the 4 children arrived her mother showed up. We were a noisy bunch and then her children's father showed up and we got noisier. We had great fun, but Flo snuck out and trimmed the shrubs and hung a new Halloween wreath she made. I was tired out when they all left. So early to bed and early to rise.


I know the feeling, absolutely wonderful to see them but big smile when they all go home!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is cool and chill around here. Not turning on furnace as the sun will warm us when and if it comes up.
> We had a house full of people yesterday. Flo said her family was going to visit our neighborhood fire station. All fire stations were having open house as it is fire prevention month. Our son was a lieutenant at this station and she wanted to show the kids where Uncle has worked.
> Just before her, her other, and the 4 children arrived her mother showed up. We were a noisy bunch and then her children's father showed up and we got noisier. We had great fun, but Flo snuck out and trimmed the shrubs and hung a new Halloween wreath she made. I was tired out when they all left. So early to bed and early to rise.


Sounds like a fantastic day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Japanese yarn bomb


Very cute.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite agree. If I know they are coming I fuss and bother beforehand and then am so stressed I do not enjoy the visit. With having the instant pot I can throw a frozen roast in and have a nice meal in a short time. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Impromptu gatherings are quite often the best. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Macaroon...I want to learn to make them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


We did....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We did....


Is that a pecan tastier?

Love seeing the photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is that a pecan tastier?
> 
> Love seeing the photos.


Yes it is Susan had to bring half if it home. You make the macaroons and I'll come and eat them xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is Susan had to bring half if it home. You make the macaroons and I'll come and eat them xxxx


That's a deal. Is that a pistachio one I see?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hated my entire name, which was Judith Ellice Green! I finally learnt to actually love my name, when I was in my 30's; and now I even use my middle name, sometimes, and I shortened my first name, by removing the th, and keeping the i, which not many people do; and mum made my middle name, as a derivative of my grandmother's middle name "Ellis". I think it was actually when I found that out, that I began accepting my name! ????????
> Such a long winded post, for such a small subject, sorry about the rambliness of it, as well! ????????????


I used to think my name was boring. Now I quite like it, as long as no-one calls me Jan. I hate that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am extremely happy atm, as DD4, her DH, and the 4 girls and their dog, Shadow, have come for a week-long visit. They arrived yesterday, & the girls were so excited to see us again, I think their excited screams & yells, from the next town. I was actually wondering where they would all fit, but they brought their Camper trailer with them, and they all slept in that. I think they will be staying with one of their friends, during the Weekend, then come back to stay with us again, until they head back home again! ????


How wonderful for you. Make the most of it; glorious family time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bizarrely, I was born in August so yeah, it could have been worse!!


Augustina? Gussy for short? Why not?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is wonderful watching one baby learning how things work, imagine watching it happening with twins, I use d to be so mesmerised by them, that I would forget that I was actually looking after them, for a short time. They were absolutely fascinating!! So take in everything that you can, because now she is at the perfect age to notice how she is growing and learning. xoxoxo


I don't have to imagine. They still amaze me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been, there are some little bums that are just begging to be slapped (gently of course), I wouldn't want to make any of the children cry! ????????????????????


Now illegal in Scotland! Not in England yet. I doubt it ever will be with half our MPs going to private schools.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Michael's fathers family calls him "Mikey" and he does not like it at all, his grandmother actually told me it doesn't matter what he likes because he is a kid.......what!


Of course it matters. We cannot choose the names we are given but we can choose how to use them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's Jake's 15th birthday tomorrow and dd asked me to make the cake as she just has no time now she is full time teaching and tutoring some evenings too. This is the result, I am so chocolated out now!! :sm22: xxxx


Can I just have one of those white slabs?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll be good xx


It was Susan and I who needed to stop on Friday!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Is it funny that I love knowing you all have each other over there?
> Hearing of your adventures together.. the idea of good company and long talks and lots of knitting of course
> I just absolutely love it.
> ???? Xoxo


It's not funny at all because you know that when we are together you are there with us automatically.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning all from a dull but at the moment dry Norfolk. Been emptying boxes again, just one more kitchen box to empty. Sent DH shopping as he was less than useless yesterday with the boxes. Have taken some photos will post them later when I have a real sit down. Josephine and Susan, give big hugs to Janet. See you all later. xx


They did!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, big hugs for Janet from me too!! xxxx


accepted!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Now I want lasagna!!


My favourite!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For those who want to see. The new kitchen, yet to be decorated as I can't decide what to do. xx


Much better!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Augustina? Gussy for short? Why not?


Definitely NOT!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Janet! xxxooo


I'll take them now Pam, while I'm alone and need them more.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a deal. Is that a pistachio one I see?


Yes it is and they do coffee, vanilla and chocolate ones too. Xx definitely a deal xxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is and they do coffee, vanilla and chocolate ones too. Xx definitely a deal xxxxx


I'll start practicing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back home after a lovely day out with Susan and Janet. Started with coffee and shortbread the size teaplates. Then we strolled through Dorking to the wool shop. I was the only one spending any money. We then strolled back again and found a very nice place for lunch. More food but no wine. And soon it was time to come home.


Isn't she beautiful? My lovely Susan I mean. I look happy as well. We were allowed to sit in the lounge in those comfy chairs after our lunch - just to sit and chat. Wasn't that nice?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening sisters. I've had a wonderful time and a few good laughs. Today I met my Saxy and it was lovely. We met at door king car park. It was strange how that worked. We'd said they time was flexi, between 11am and 11.30. We ended up in a split level outside car park at 11.10ish and as Josephine parked her car Janet pulled up right beside us. What were the chances of that happening.
> 
> We went for a coffee and Janet and I ordered shortbread, thinking we would get a finger of it. Lordy, it was a great big cookie size with chocolate chips, one shortbread could have fed the three of us. Then we had a walk to some charity and gift shops and my main prize of the day was I got to by myself an ice cream scoop. I was so happy ????????
> 
> ...


It was a wonderful day. I wish I could have been with Rebecca and June as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Japanese yarn bomb


Cute! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would do an off white or very pale cream.


Good old Magnolia.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's another grey morning but that won't spoil the day ahead. We are meeting June and Rebecca from the train this morning. Then probably go to the coffee shop. It's lovely being here . The weather isn't good until Tuesday when I go home, but I don't care. It's sunny in here. Love yawl.


It's a beautiful day here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am feeling a bit sad and naive. I was thinking groups like Paradise were a great way to CONNECT to people from other countries. Thought knowing others customs and practices would lend a bit to love and joy throughout the world. I so enjoy talking with you all and find our diversity wonderful.
> Then I read many topics in the main section and find out what a lot of people think of us on this side of the pond. Either I need to quit reading the main section or get a thicker skin. I think the world of all of you and feel fortunate to have friends from all over the world. Of course, I will not get to meet you in person as I have to be home before dark. ????????????????


Then we will have to try and come to you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't let a few haters spoil your perception of the whole.
> I love my country, but I am not my country... Make sense? We are all the same no matter where we are sitting in the world. The sooner some people realize that, the better off we will all be.
> I love all the different cultures and happenings across this beautiful blue marble. And everyone on connections knows that feeling. Because we are not alone, we all have a deep and amazing relationship to each other. An unbreakable bond of love. It proves that love spans across distances and differences and is the most amazing, beautiful and exact purpose intended for knitting Paradise.
> And we aren't the only group on here like that.
> So.. .. ignore the hate talk, because the love is real. ????


You put it so well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'll take them now Pam, while I'm alone and need them more.


Gladly sending some your way any time you need them! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We did....


that tart looks massive Susan. And NO I was NOT being rude!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely NOT!


I was joking!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Why can't you eat much?


I don't know my stomach feels weird?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good for you. A dishwasher is almost a necessity around here. My sink is right next to the door. It seems there were always one or two dirty dishes sitting in the sink. I hated that. Now dirty dishes are out of sight in the dishwasher.


 Have one it just hasn't worked for about two years now, I was just going to look at them but I somehow decided I had to have it now :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did you make your soup in the dishwasher? ???????? you should have got an oven..???????? sorry ! Cud the resist.


No I made it on the stove hehehe...in a pot.....don't know yet when I will get the dishwasher just left all my money there and they will get back to me....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


Lovely photo and I'll have some macaroons please it looks yummy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We did....


Another lovely photo!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did you make your soup in the dishwasher? ???????? you should have got an oven..???????? sorry ! Cud the resist.


????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Japanese yarn bomb


????❣


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


That's a me size cup ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well another day and my stomach is still bothering me, it poured down rain for about five seconds literally and now the sun is trying to come out, Michael doesn’t have school this week so yay might have to cave and go see the nurse practitioner this week I am trying to change doctors but I can’t see them till I have established myself as a new patient and my appointment for that is not till the day after Christmas.....yep that’s right.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We did....


Looks like pecan pie ????
Lovely photos of you both ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a deal. Is that a pistachio one I see?


Oh my I didn't even notice it till you said so ❣ that looks delicious too.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's not funny at all because you know that when we are together you are there with us automatically.


Oh in my heart I do fly over just to be with my all my loves ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today has started stupid.
DH thought hey why not wake me by hammering on the door frame!
He got some cross words for it. 
All of the heat makes the back door swell and then it doesn't want to shut right.
He got a ceiling fan from work and now he is installing that in the living room. It's about time we did something there, it's had a bulb hanging from wires going on four years now since the last fan broke!

I do believe I got up on the wrong side of the bed today. ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've been working on a phone case for my aunt for a month now and I've restarted the thing so many times because I just am not thrilled with it. 

So I restarted it again with a crochet hook this time lol. Gives it a little more character for such a small piece. Plus she liked the one I made her daughter and that one was crochet so why not. I'll try to post a photo when it's done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


I'd only just call that a cake!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I quite agree. If I know they are coming I fuss and bother beforehand and then am so stressed I do not enjoy the visit. With having the instant pot I can throw a frozen roast in and have a nice meal in a short time.


I really, REALLY must get one of those but have had a few expenses just recently but it's definitely on the list!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We did....


Nice picture of you Susan, what did you have on your plate? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is Susan had to bring half if it home. You make the macaroons and I'll come and eat them xxxx


OK, question answered!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Can I just have one of those white slabs?


Sorry love, too late, they went first! They were white chocolate KitKat mini sticks from Poundland, delicious!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it is and they do coffee, vanilla and chocolate ones too. Xx definitely a deal xxxxx


But only if I can come!! By the way, Mrs P, I'm not sure that I said a big thank you to you for the taxi service yesterday, you were amazing! The journey was still awful but how much worse it would have been without your generous help!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that tart looks massive Susan. And NO I was NOT being rude!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well another day and my stomach is still bothering me, it poured down rain for about five seconds literally and now the sun is trying to come out, Michael doesn't have school this week so yay might have to cave and go see the nurse practitioner this week I am trying to change doctors but I can't see them till I have established myself as a new patient and my appointment for that is not till the day after Christmas.....yep that's right.....


Hope the NP can put you right, be persistent now!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would be lost without mine. I just put chicken with broth and onion soup mix, and cream of mushroom soup in the pot. Set it for 15 minutes and the chicken will be juicy and delicious and has it's own gravy. I threw potatoes in the air fryer and they will be done at the same time. Can you tell I hate to cook and love the convenience of these newer to me items?


London Girl said:


> I really, REALLY must get one of those but have had a few expenses just recently but it's definitely on the list!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had issues with my stomach for 3 days. At first I blamed it on the refried beans from taco tuesday. It persisted to ache for 2 more days so it was not the beans. Then I realized I had never had a stomachache in my life. Or that I can remember. Maybe something is going around?


binkbrice said:


> Well another day and my stomach is still bothering me, it poured down rain for about five seconds literally and now the sun is trying to come out, Michael doesn't have school this week so yay might have to cave and go see the nurse practitioner this week I am trying to change doctors but I can't see them till I have established myself as a new patient and my appointment for that is not till the day after Christmas.....yep that's right.....


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> Today has started stupid.
> DH thought hey why not wake me by hammering on the door frame!
> He got some cross words for it.
> All of the heat makes the back door swell and then it doesn't want to shut right.
> ...


Hon hon was only trying to do good but sometimes they don't think. :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Nice picture of you Susan, what did you have on your plate? xxxx


One humongous tart I'd say.. wow. xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I would be lost without mine. I just put chicken with broth and onion soup mix, and cream of mushroom soup in the pot. Set it for 15 minutes and the chicken will be juicy and delicious and has it's own gravy. I threw potatoes in the air fryer and they will be done at the same time. Can you tell I hate to cook and love the convenience of these newer to me items?


Actually I think you're pretty smart, that sounds mouthwatering for the time it takes.. I'm on board.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I had issues with my stomach for 3 days. At first I blamed it on the refried beans from taco tuesday. It persisted to ache for 2 more days so it was not the beans. Then I realized I had never had a stomachache in my life. Or that I can remember. Maybe something is going around?


Doesn't make a lot of sense, but Tacos always make me think of Perogies. Can you do those in your Instant Pot too? With lot's of onions!


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Japanese yarn bomb


Cute chicks. :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine and i had coffee and cake. :sm12:


You were born to be purple. ???? A classic vid for you, maybe you've seen it?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not know what a pierogie was. There are recipes for instant pot pierogi, but that is for using frozen ones. The chicken was delicious. Harold even mentioned it tasted good and he is not a big fan of chicken. We are falling into a rut taco tuesday, fish fry friday, and chicken on Sunday. So many recipes for all of them that it doesn't get boring.



Islander said:


> Doesn't make a lot of sense, but Tacos always make me think of Perogies. Can you do those in your Instant Pot too? With lot's of onions!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hon hon was only trying to do good but sometimes they don't think. :sm17:


Yeah I know.. still common sense says, if I'm sleeping don't do anything in the same room that requires a hammer.

We just had about 30 seconds of rain. We need lots more.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I we had another great day. When we came back from the shops Josephine made a roast chicken dinner and it was wonderful. Jinx..I had 2nd helpings. It was delicious then we had camberley mess to finish with and my tummy was full! Tonight we've watched midsummer murders and had a good laugh with it, even though it's serious and I've sort of eaten lots of toblerone and I'm just going to have my supper now. Thankyou so much to Josephine and mr. P....

I'll catch up now and see yawl tomorrow. Luv yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice picture of you Susan, what did you have on your plate? xxxx


Pecan tart June. It's lovely. Have a hard I me chewin nus but worth it. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you are enjoying your food and company. The good thing about making chicken parts is I make one piece for each of us. No leftovers and no over eating. But you are having a special occasion so seconds are permitted and encouraged.????


grandma susan said:


> I we had another great day. When we came back from the shops Josephine made a roast chicken dinner and it was wonderful. Jinx..I had 2nd helpings. It was delicious then we had camberley mess to finish with and my tummy was full! Tonight we've watched midsummer murders and had a good laugh with it, even though it's serious and I've sort of eaten lots of toblerone and I'm just going to have my supper now. Thankyou so much to Josephine and mr. P....
> 
> I'll catch up now and see yawl tomorrow. Luv yawl.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I sleep so poorly I would use the hammer on Mr. Wonderful if he ever did anything to wake me, unless the house was on fire. I can understand your frustration.



linkan said:


> Yeah I know.. still common sense says, if I'm sleeping don't do anything in the same room that requires a hammer.
> 
> We just had about 30 seconds of rain. We need lots more.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Pecan tart June. It's lovely. Have a hard I me chewin nus but worth it. Xx


Mom use to make pecan pie, it was always my favorite of hers. 
Eaten with cream or Ice cream because it's so rich of course ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've got pain management in the morning. Can't get there quick enough. I've got a little man sitting behind my right eye with a hammer and chisel trying to beat his way out. Any minute now I fully expect my brains to start leaking out my ears!????????????
Aspirin isn't helping, pain meds not helping, ice helped a little but only for a few minutes, I remember Mom use to tie a bandana around her head, she got migraines too.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, didn't sleep good last night but it's ok. Knit wits are here this morning,so I'm looking for forward to that. Just having my coffee now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Today has started stupid.
> DH thought hey why not wake me by hammering on the door frame!
> He got some cross words for it.
> All of the heat makes the back door swell and then it doesn't want to shut right.
> ...


Having someone hammering on a door frame would definitely start the day off wrong. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, thought it was very quiet on here and then realised nothing had downloaded since teatime yesterday so have had lots to read through. My notification is ticked so don't know what happened there. I wonder what else went missing. Nothing much planned for the day yet so will just chill out and knit. See you all later, hopefully. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainu Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning snd then ee sre hoing out for lunch.

Cstch you later.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Pecan tart June. It's lovely. Have a hard I me chewin nus but worth it. Xx


That's probably what I would have gone for!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got pain management in the morning. Can't get there quick enough. I've got a little man sitting behind my right eye with a hammer and chisel trying to beat his way out. Any minute now I fully expect my brains to start leaking out my ears!????????????
> Aspirin isn't helping, pain meds not helping, ice helped a little but only for a few minutes, I remember Mom use to tie a bandana around her head, she got migraines too.


Sending you gentle, soothing and pain-relieving hugs, I hope they work!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a dull but mild London! As soon as DH went for the newspaper, it rained on him and it stopped the second he got back in the house!!!

I am waiting for a call from a lady that wants sewing lessons, thought it might be fun to try and help her, we shall see!!! Then off to the shop this afternoon, not a very exciting day but they can't all be exciting, I guess! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Only going up to 17'c today but it will be sunny.
DD came with me to the LYS on Saturday. She has rearranged the shelving units in the store and managed to get MORE yarn into the store, but it looks bigger. We had a nice knitting sit-in on Saturday with a few other knitters. DD had her HUGE blanket bag there. She is doing the Sacred Spaces crochet CAL. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacred-space Hers is blue, but she doesn't have a Ravelry page for it.
I knitted my Shifty sweater and I've finished the pattern for the body, but it is still too short. I knew that was going to happen as I didnt' have row gauge. I'm going to do the sleeves first with the existing colours before I add another colour to lengthen the body. I have 2-1/2 skeins of the main colour left, so I want to make sure I have the sleeves finished first.
This weekend was rainy and cold. It was a good weekend to knit. Sunday was the day for household chores and laundry. We've ripped the carpet off the first set of stairs going up stairs, and were surprised to find the plywood underneath was in really good shape. We will be covering the landing with the same hardwood that is on the floors, not sure about the stairs yet. We may just paint them until we decide.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull but mild London! As soon as DH went for the newspaper, it rained on him and it stopped the second he got back in the house!!!
> 
> I am waiting for a call from a lady that wants sewing lessons, thought it might be fun to try and help her, we shall see!!! Then off to the shop this afternoon, not a very exciting day but they can't all be exciting, I guess! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


That reminds me of all the cartoons with the rainy cloud over one person.
If your teaching session works, maybe you could start charging a little bit for your time and get some extra money? I was pleasantly surprised by the extra money from the brioche class.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Only going up to 17'c today but it will be sunny.
> DD came with me to the LYS on Saturday. She has rearranged the shelving units in the store and managed to get MORE yarn into the store, but it looks bigger. We had a nice knitting sit-in on Saturday with a few other knitters. DD had her HUGE blanket bag there. She is doing the Sacred Spaces crochet CAL. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacred-space Hers is blue, but she doesn't have a Ravelry page for it.
> I knitted my Shifty sweater and I've finished the pattern for the body, but it is still too short. I knew that was going to happen as I didnt' have row gauge. I'm going to do the sleeves first with the existing colours before I add another colour to lengthen the body. I have 2-1/2 skeins of the main colour left, so I want to make sure I have the sleeves finished first.
> This weekend was rainy and cold. It was a good weekend to knit. Sunday was the day for household chores and laundry. We've ripped the carpet off the first set of stairs going up stairs, and were surprised to find the plywood underneath was in really good shape. We will be covering the landing with the same hardwood that is on the floors, not sure about the stairs yet. We may just paint them until we decide.


Good morning dear! That throw DD is making is stunning!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainu Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning snd then ee sre hoing out for lunch.
> 
> Cstch you later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Happy Monday.
Have a great time. I hope you find someplace nice to eat.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That reminds me of all the cartoons with the rainy cloud over one person.
> If your teaching session works, maybe you could start charging a little bit for your time and get some extra money? I was pleasantly surprised by the extra money from the brioche class.


I think she is willing to pay but where she lives is not a wealthy area so I'm going to wait and see what she would be able to afford!! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, thought it was very quiet on here and then realised nothing had downloaded since teatime yesterday so have had lots to read through. My notification is ticked so don't know what happened there. I wonder what else went missing. Nothing much planned for the day yet so will just chill out and knit. See you all later, hopefully. xx


From all the complaints that I've seen in the Main forum, sometimes you have to click off your notifications and click it back on to get them going again. My notifications have never worked, so I haven't missed them.
Have you picked out a colour for the kitchen yet? Can I suggest the background colour from KP? It's a nice neutral but cheery pale yellow on my laptop. It's shouldn't clash with the counter and doors.
We once took a tax form into the paint people to match the colour! :sm01: 
Have a nice knitting day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, didn't sleep good last night but it's ok. Knit wits are here this morning,so I'm looking for forward to that. Just having my coffee now.


Enjoy your day. I heard that naps are good for the heart, so take a nap later.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got pain management in the morning. Can't get there quick enough. I've got a little man sitting behind my right eye with a hammer and chisel trying to beat his way out. Any minute now I fully expect my brains to start leaking out my ears!????????????
> Aspirin isn't helping, pain meds not helping, ice helped a little but only for a few minutes, I remember Mom use to tie a bandana around her head, she got migraines too.


I hope the pain management works.
If ice didn't help, try a warm pack instead.
Some days a dark room and going back to bed is the only solution.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mom use to make pecan pie, it was always my favorite of hers.
> Eaten with cream or Ice cream because it's so rich of course ????


We used to pick up a pecan pie in Georgia on our way down to Florida. Of course, you have to have it with cream or ice cream. The combination is delightful.
Up here I'd rather have a pecan butter tart instead. The pecan pies up here just aren't the same.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> From all the complaints that I've seen in the Main forum, sometimes you have to click off your notifications and click it back on to get them going again. My notifications have never worked, so I haven't missed them.
> Have you picked out a colour for the kitchen yet? Can I suggest the background colour from KP? It's a nice neutral but cheery pale yellow on my laptop. It's shouldn't clash with the counter and doors.
> We once took a tax form into the paint people to match the colour! :sm01:
> Have a nice knitting day.


I did toy with going down the yellow route but DH turned his nose up at it not that he's got any suggestions himself, just says - I'm hopeless with colours so leave it to you. Like most things round here. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I we had another great day. When we came back from the shops Josephine made a roast chicken dinner and it was wonderful. Jinx..I had 2nd helpings. It was delicious then we had camberley mess to finish with and my tummy was full! Tonight we've watched midsummer murders and had a good laugh with it, even though it's serious and I've sort of eaten lots of toblerone and I'm just going to have my supper now. Thankyou so much to Josephine and mr. P....
> 
> I'll catch up now and see yawl tomorrow. Luv yawl.


Josephine's camberley mess is delightful too.
I liked the chocolate and wine after dinner. I should start doing that again. I have enough wine bottles under the stairs (We used to make our own wine from wild grapes that grow along the back roads)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not know what a pierogie was. There are recipes for instant pot pierogi, but that is for using frozen ones. The chicken was delicious. Harold even mentioned it tasted good and he is not a big fan of chicken. We are falling into a rut taco tuesday, fish fry friday, and chicken on Sunday. So many recipes for all of them that it doesn't get boring.


We had shwarma chicken with couscous and pickle salad last night, and pork souvlaki with greek salad and roast potatoes the night before and a chinese stir-fry the day before that. DD is making Indian food tonight, so something curried with basmati rice. And she was talking about Mexican the next night. We should have visited all the world's specialties by the end of the week. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> You were born to be purple. ???? A classic vid for you, maybe you've seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Doesn't make a lot of sense, but Tacos always make me think of Perogies. Can you do those in your Instant Pot too? With lot's of onions!


Probably. I just got a glass lid for my Instant Pot. Now I can use it as a slow cooker for smaller items instead of bringing out my HUGE slow cooker.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had issues with my stomach for 3 days. At first I blamed it on the refried beans from taco tuesday. It persisted to ache for 2 more days so it was not the beans. Then I realized I had never had a stomachache in my life. Or that I can remember. Maybe something is going around?


Once the cooler weather makes people stay inside more, there is always something going around. There has been a lot of sneezing and sniffling going around at work, but I haven't seen a lot of people off yet.
I didn't have a lot of stomachaches when I was younger, but I've become less tolerant of a lot of garlic now, so I have to watch how much I consume now.
I hope your tummy settles.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I really, REALLY must get one of those but have had a few expenses just recently but it's definitely on the list!!


The Instant Pots go on sale around Christmas time around here. I'd like to get a second small one, so I don't have to do the vegetables in the same pot as the meat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did toy with going down the yellow route but DH turned his nose up at it not that he's got any suggestions himself, just says - I'm hopeless with colours so leave it to you. Like most things round here. xx


Maybe get some paper in different colours and tape them to the wall. Might help rule out some colours.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I need to put my sago palm outside for the day. It has 5 new leaves that I'm trying to harden up with sunshine. And the stupid plant is trying to put up a new leaf. I'll have to cut that one off as I will get much too long starting this late in the season. The 5 new leaves are already longer than I would like.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you are getting some rest before your appointment. What does pain management do to relieve the pain? I feel my headaches start in my neck. Next time I am going to apply CBD lotion on my neck. Hope you get relief soon.



linkan said:


> I've got pain management in the morning. Can't get there quick enough. I've got a little man sitting behind my right eye with a hammer and chisel trying to beat his way out. Any minute now I fully expect my brains to start leaking out my ears!????????????
> Aspirin isn't helping, pain meds not helping, ice helped a little but only for a few minutes, I remember Mom use to tie a bandana around her head, she got migraines too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Unticking happens all the time for no apparent reason. Glad you are mostly settled in and able to sit back and relax.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, thought it was very quiet on here and then realised nothing had downloaded since teatime yesterday so have had lots to read through. My notification is ticked so don't know what happened there. I wonder what else went missing. Nothing much planned for the day yet so will just chill out and knit. See you all later, hopefully. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Monday to you. What was in that coffee your served? ???? Have fun with Susan and the knitwits.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainu Surrey. KnitWIts here this morning snd then ee sre hoing out for lunch.
> 
> Cstch you later.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning my dear. I remember one of the ladies I taught to sew. She needed to lengthen the a-line dress at the waist as she was tall. Did a lot of measuring, cut pattern apart and added the length between the two pieces. Used tailors chalk to mark where she should cut. Sure enough she cut around the pattern making two pieces instead of the one piece. Amazingly we were able to use the cut piece for the facings and still had enough fabric to finish. 
Good luck with your lessons.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a dull but mild London! As soon as DH went for the newspaper, it rained on him and it stopped the second he got back in the house!!!
> 
> I am waiting for a call from a lady that wants sewing lessons, thought it might be fun to try and help her, we shall see!!! Then off to the shop this afternoon, not a very exciting day but they can't all be exciting, I guess! Catch you later, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I love that pattern your daughter is making. You are handling your possible shortage of yarn in a great way. Row gauge is so often hard to accomplish.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Only going up to 17'c today but it will be sunny.
> DD came with me to the LYS on Saturday. She has rearranged the shelving units in the store and managed to get MORE yarn into the store, but it looks bigger. We had a nice knitting sit-in on Saturday with a few other knitters. DD had her HUGE blanket bag there. She is doing the Sacred Spaces crochet CAL. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacred-space Hers is blue, but she doesn't have a Ravelry page for it.
> I knitted my Shifty sweater and I've finished the pattern for the body, but it is still too short. I knew that was going to happen as I didnt' have row gauge. I'm going to do the sleeves first with the existing colours before I add another colour to lengthen the body. I have 2-1/2 skeins of the main colour left, so I want to make sure I have the sleeves finished first.
> This weekend was rainy and cold. It was a good weekend to knit. Sunday was the day for household chores and laundry. We've ripped the carpet off the first set of stairs going up stairs, and were surprised to find the plywood underneath was in really good shape. We will be covering the landing with the same hardwood that is on the floors, not sure about the stairs yet. We may just paint them until we decide.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is amazing how well they can match paint colors nowadays. My background color on paradise is a dirty gray yellow.


nitz8catz said:


> From all the complaints that I've seen in the Main forum, sometimes you have to click off your notifications and click it back on to get them going again. My notifications have never worked, so I haven't missed them.
> Have you picked out a colour for the kitchen yet? Can I suggest the background colour from KP? It's a nice neutral but cheery pale yellow on my laptop. It's shouldn't clash with the counter and doors.
> We once took a tax form into the paint people to match the colour! :sm01:
> Have a nice knitting day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is the law that one must have a yellow kitchen. Or so I told Flo when she was little and ask why I repainted my kitchen yellow. When she got married she painted her kitchen yellow as it is the law. Her mom also has a yellow kitchen. Supposedly the color of the kitchen influences appetite.



Barn-dweller said:


> I did toy with going down the yellow route but DH turned his nose up at it not that he's got any suggestions himself, just says - I'm hopeless with colours so leave it to you. Like most things round here. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Probably. I just got a glass lid for my Instant Pot. Now I can use it as a slow cooker for smaller items instead of bringing out my HUGE slow cooker.


I use the glass lid often. Just be aware that the instant pot slow cooker feature only heats from the bottom. You are probably use to a slow cooker the heats from the sides and the bottom. 
I still am considering buying the second pot. I would like an 8 quart as sometimes my 6 quart is not larger enough. However all the add ons I bought are for the six quart. Hmm.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have not heard a lot about getting the flu shot this year. Have you? Harold requested his at his last doctors appointment. I go today for a blood test and will see if I can get the shot while I am at the clinic.


nitz8catz said:


> Once the cooler weather makes people stay inside more, there is always something going around. There has been a lot of sneezing and sniffling going around at work, but I haven't seen a lot of people off yet.
> I didn't have a lot of stomachaches when I was younger, but I've become less tolerant of a lot of garlic now, so I have to watch how much I consume now.
> I hope your tummy settles.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning my dear. I remember one of the ladies I taught to sew. She needed to lengthen the a-line dress at the waist as she was tall. Did a lot of measuring, cut pattern apart and added the length between the two pieces. Used tailors chalk to mark where she should cut. Sure enough she cut around the pattern making two pieces instead of the one piece. Amazingly we were able to use the cut piece for the facings and still had enough fabric to finish.
> Good luck with your lessons.


Oh dear,you dare not take your eyes off your pupils, eh? Sadly, the lady has not phoned between the times I gave her so maybe she changed her mind or perhaps she's had a emergency? No worries. I'm off for a bite of lunch before the shop now, laters! X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have not heard a lot about getting the flu shot this year. Have you? Harold requested his at his last doctors appointment. I go today for a blood test and will see if I can get the shot while I am at the clinic.


All the pharmacies in the area and my doctorsaid surgery have been offering flu vaccine since August, I must get mine soon!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> We had shwarma chicken with couscous and pickle salad last night, and pork souvlaki with greek salad and roast potatoes the night before and a chinese stir-fry the day before that. DD is making Indian food tonight, so something curried with basmati rice. And she was talking about Mexican the next night. We should have visited all the world's specialties by the end of the week. :sm02:


The world served to you on your dinner plate. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe get some paper in different colours and tape them to the wall. Might help rule out some colours.


Have decided to get a tester pot of a yellow and see what it's like anyway. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). Only going up to 17'c today but it will be sunny.
> DD came with me to the LYS on Saturday. She has rearranged the shelving units in the store and managed to get MORE yarn into the store, but it looks bigger. We had a nice knitting sit-in on Saturday with a few other knitters. DD had her HUGE blanket bag there. She is doing the Sacred Spaces crochet CAL. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sacred-space Hers is blue, but she doesn't have a Ravelry page for it.
> I knitted my Shifty sweater and I've finished the pattern for the body, but it is still too short. I knew that was going to happen as I didnt' have row gauge. I'm going to do the sleeves first with the existing colours before I add another colour to lengthen the body. I have 2-1/2 skeins of the main colour left, so I want to make sure I have the sleeves finished first.
> This weekend was rainy and cold. It was a good weekend to knit. Sunday was the day for household chores and laundry. We've ripped the carpet off the first set of stairs going up stairs, and were surprised to find the plywood underneath was in really good shape. We will be covering the landing with the same hardwood that is on the floors, not sure about the stairs yet. We may just paint them until we decide.


Okay I wanna make one ❣❣❣ GORGEOUS , can't wait to see hers


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided to get a tester pot of a yellow and see what it's like anyway. xx


Good plan! You spend the most time in there, so choose the color that you like. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I wanna make one ❣❣❣ GORGEOUS , can't wait to see hers


That is gorgeous and looks like a lot of work! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Off to do a few errands this morning and then back to do some knitting. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All the pharmacies in the area and my doctorsaid surgery have been offering flu vaccine since August, I must get mine soon!


I got mine on Saturday and it still hurts.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Not much to say for myself today! Things were buzzing at the Veterans Drop In this morning. Four people popped in for help; all now in hand. Now it's raining and I have a meeting in 20 minutes which I don't want to go to.
Never mind. I feel up to it today.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the pain management works.
> If ice didn't help, try a warm pack instead.
> Some days a dark room and going back to bed is the only solution.


I lay there till about 4:30 this morning. Got sick from it, and took more Excedrin. Finally it has lowered to a manageable pain. It's still there, but I can deal at this level.

Pain management is making an appt. With my shoulder surgeon ????
Here's hoping it doesn't need another surgery, but honestly I'm scared because it's sliding out pretty far. 
Ugh..

Okay in a good note. Rosebud was ALL giggles yesterday... But... She had found her voice voice and has begun to try different pitches, gurgling, yelling ( in delight) at her toys. It's so funny ❣


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did toy with going down the yellow route but DH turned his nose up at it not that he's got any suggestions himself, just says - I'm hopeless with colours so leave it to you. Like most things round here. xx


What about turquoise? In a lighter shade....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It seemed that other years the t.v. and the internet were screaming constantly about getting the shot. This year I have heard little about it. I laughed at Harold when he said he requested the shot. He was not one to get preventive shots. Then he got shingles last year. Then he wished he had been wise enough to get the shingles vaccine. 
I am getting my shot tomorrow along with the blood test. I called for my yearly doctors appointment this a.m. and they had an opening tomorrow. Get it all done with one trip.



London Girl said:


> All the pharmacies in the area and my doctor said surgery have been offering flu vaccine since August, I must get mine soon!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yellow will look good with your red cooker. Around here kitchen accessory and towels come in red and yellow combined. Silly me paid $6.00 extra to have a red handled can opener.????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Have decided to get a tester pot of a yellow and see what it's like anyway. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope you are getting some rest before your appointment. What does pain management do to relieve the pain? I feel my headaches start in my neck. Next time I am going to apply CBD lotion on my neck. Hope you get relief soon.


Pain M is for my shoulder.

I've always had troubles from migraines.
Every menstrual cycle, and then a few times a month after that. But even though I had a full hysterectomy I still get the migraines with the Halo in my vision. I think they call them retinal migraines. I've researched it over the years but can't remember if that's right or not. Usually I have a warning that one is coming. I'll get a little light spot in my vision, like you get if you look at a bright light, except if I ignore it , it grows into a prismatic glittering like Halo of lights in one eye, first it's small, then it's a half circle. Once it's a full circle the hammer drops and the pain will make me vomit.. I have to go dark, I take 4 Excedrin migraine tablets, and ice the back of my head. I know ice doesn't make sense, but for whatever reason it helps me can down and helps me deal.

Last night though.. it hit me almost instantly and there was no Halo. Just pain. It could be from being of my thyroid meds for so long. Going on two months now. I have an appointment for that November 11th. And I'm going to discuss my migraines with him.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is the law that one must have a yellow kitchen. Or so I told Flo when she was little and ask why I repainted my kitchen yellow. When she got married she painted her kitchen yellow as it is the law. Her mom also has a yellow kitchen. Supposedly the color of the kitchen influences appetite.


Mine is red, ain't I a little rebel lol. 
Red is suppose to make you hungry ♥


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My I daughter started having migraines when she was 6 or 7. Once she was even hospitalized because it was so bad. I knew if she vomited she would feel better, but she absolutely refused to take the med to make her vomit. It was an awful time. She still gets them, but as an adult she copes with them better.
What treatment does pain management offer? Doctor suggested I go and I do not have any idea what they could or would do to help me. Learn to live with the pain? I have been living and coping with the pain ever since the accident. I just cannot see the advantage of pain management.



linkan said:


> Pain M is for my shoulder.
> 
> I've always had troubles from migraines.
> Every menstrual cycle, and then a few times a month after that. But even though I had a full hysterectomy I still get the migraines with the Halo in my vision. I think they call them retinal migraines. I've researched it over the years but can't remember if that's right or not. Usually I have a warning that one is coming. I'll get a little light spot in my vision, like you get if you look at a bright light, except if I ignore it , it grows into a prismatic glittering like Halo of lights in one eye, first it's small, then it's a half circle. Once it's a full circle the hammer drops and the pain will make me vomit.. I have to go dark, I take 4 Excedrin migraine tablets, and ice the back of my head. I know ice doesn't make sense, but for whatever reason it helps me can down and helps me deal.
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My walls are yellow, but my accent color is red. Guess I am a rebel also.????



linkan said:


> Mine is red, ain't I a little rebel lol.
> Red is suppose to make you hungry ♥


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Pain M is for my shoulder.
> 
> I've always had troubles from migraines.
> Every menstrual cycle, and then a few times a month after that. But even though I had a full hysterectomy I still get the migraines with the Halo in my vision. I think they call them retinal migraines. I've researched it over the years but can't remember if that's right or not. Usually I have a warning that one is coming. I'll get a little light spot in my vision, like you get if you look at a bright light, except if I ignore it , it grows into a prismatic glittering like Halo of lights in one eye, first it's small, then it's a half circle. Once it's a full circle the hammer drops and the pain will make me vomit.. I have to go dark, I take 4 Excedrin migraine tablets, and ice the back of my head. I know ice doesn't make sense, but for whatever reason it helps me can down and helps me deal.
> ...


Yes, please do talk to him.

I had the same experience for about 20 years except that mine were triggered by barometric pressure. I was the best Storm forecaster around. My system wouldn't tolerate the Rx meds. I eventually started on Feverfew supplements. It took about 4 months, but within a year, I was migraine free I weaned off except for when it's storm season. What a difference!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> My I daughter started having migraines when she was 6 or 7. Once she was even hospitalized because it was so bad. I knew if she vomited she would feel better, but she absolutely refused to take the med to make her vomit. It was an awful time. She still gets them, but as an adult she copes with them better.
> What treatment does pain management offer? Doctor suggested I go and I do not have any idea what they could or would do to help me. Learn to live with the pain? I have been living and coping with the pain ever since the accident. I just cannot see the advantage of pain management.


There are injections that work depending on where your pain is.
I have muscle, tendon, and nerve issues on top of everything.
For me I take 3 muscle relaxers a day or the muscle spasms get super bad.
4 -10mg. Norco aka hydrocodone for pain per day.
And 2- 60mg. Cymbalta for nerve pain. Cymbalta is also an anti depressant.
All of these are controlled through pain management.
I use to get shots in my neck but work comp decided they didn't want to pay for my neck surgery so they had their Dr. Claim degenerative disorder.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I got mine on Saturday and it still hurts.


Awweee xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got pain management in the morning. Can't get there quick enough. I've got a little man sitting behind my right eye with a hammer and chisel trying to beat his way out. Any minute now I fully expect my brains to start leaking out my ears!????????????
> Aspirin isn't helping, pain meds not helping, ice helped a little but only for a few minutes, I remember Mom use to tie a bandana around her head, she got migraines too.


Hope that clears up soon


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope that clears up soon


Thanks, it's at a manageable level right now.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I did toy with going down the yellow route but DH turned his nose up at it not that he's got any suggestions himself, just says - I'm hopeless with colours so leave it to you. Like most things round here. xx


Here's a collage of a few shades you might fancy ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm. Sounds like pain management is just medication management. I think I will skip going to see them.
Many people around here can no longer get prescriptions for narcotics. My niece was on them for years following a broken back. Doctors would no longer write scripts for them. She was in a world of hurting. Others I know have gone to take CBD oil. After a root canal Harold called dentist for pain meds. DDS wrote the script for 8 pills. It was enough for him, but they use to write enough for at least a week or ten days.



linkan said:


> There are injections that work depending on where your pain is.
> I have muscle, tendon, and nerve issues on top of everything.
> For me I take 3 muscle relaxers a day or the muscle spasms get super bad.
> 4 -10mg. Norco aka hydrocodone for pain per day.
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear,you dare not take your eyes off your pupils, eh? Sadly, the lady has not phoned between the times I gave her so maybe she changed her mind or perhaps she's had a emergency? No worries. I'm off for a bite of lunch before the shop now, laters! X


That's a shame that she hasn't contacted you again, maybe a bit of a relief too?

What was the name of the site you got the contact from, was it neighbour something?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Monday to you. What was in that coffee your served? ???? Have fun with Susan and the knitwits.


Typolitis strikes again xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hmm. Sounds like pain management is just medication management. I think I will skip going to see them.
> Many people around here can no longer get prescriptions for narcotics. My niece was on them for years following a broken back. Doctors would no longer write scripts for them. She was in a world of hurting. Others I know have gone to take CBD oil. After a root canal Harold called dentist for pain meds. DDS wrote the script for 8 pills. It was enough for him, but they use to write enough for at least a week or ten days.


My mom gets the shots that help her neck and back. They really made a huge difference for me too. Wish I could still get them. I wouldn't rule out options till you hear what yours can offer you. Then make your decision better informed. Could save you alot of pain literally.
I've been going to mine for over 10 years now .


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here's a collage of a few shades you might fancy ð


I'm more into the darker Warner colors. My kitchen looks something like this right now. But I'm probably going to paint it grey like the living room soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Typolitis strikes again xxxx


Teeheehee????♥????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Here's a collage of a few shades you might fancy ????


Top right might be a possibility, hoping DH will get a tester pot tomorrow so I can see. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's a shame that she hasn't contacted you again, maybe a bit of a relief too?
> 
> What was the name of the site you got the contact from, was it neighbour something?


It is called 'Next Door'. Still heard nothing from her, quite disappointed really but I won't take her on now, she has proved she is not reliable!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm more into the darker Warner colors. My kitchen looks something like this right now. But I'm probably going to paint it grey like the living room soon.


I loved the butter yellow in your collage!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Top right might be a possibility, hoping DH will get a tester pot tomorrow so I can see. xx


That's the one I like, sunshine all over your walls!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's the one I like, sunshine all over your walls!! xxxx


My fav is top middle. Lots of people love yellow kitchens. I see it all the time. I've just never been a fan of yellow lol. But I do appreciate the bright cheery-ness of it.

I know it's super popular. Actually they say pale yellow houses sell faster than any other color. There's one over by my parents that use to be white, they did the pale yellow and it turned out looking so so good that even I was impressed.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Since your leaning towards yellow here are a few more shades of sunshine????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Well tonight is my last night here as I go home in the morning. Josephine will put me on a train and I should get home about 5ish. I had a great time here and home time comes round too quickly. Thanks to mr p and Josephine for having me and thanks to Janet June and Rebecca for coming to see me. 

We went out to lunch today. After Josephine's group called knit wits. They are a lively bunch of ladies and all very welcoming. When we went to lunch I had lasagne and it was gorgeous. This was at a place called ziggis. Highly recommend it. 

I hope you are all well, I've packed my case and I'm going to settle down now. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Monday to you. What was in that coffee your served? ???? Have fun with Susan and the knitwits.


Josephine did have typologies this morning didn't she. She full of energy and ideas. Doesn't give in to her pains. I'm proud of her. My legs just haven't worked today after that walk yesterday.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here's a collage of a few shades you might fancy ????


I love bottom right, they are my favorites but I don't think it would suit Barnes kitchen.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well tonight is my last night here as I go home in the morning. Josephine will put me on a train and I should get home about 5ish. I had a great time here and home time comes round too quickly. Thanks to mr p and Josephine for having me and thanks to Janet June and Rebecca for coming to see me.
> 
> We went out to lunch today. After Josephine's group called knit wits. They are a lively bunch of ladies and all very welcoming. When we went to lunch I had lasagne and it was gorgeous. This was at a place called ziggis. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I hope you are all well, I've packed my case and I'm going to settle down now. Love yawl. Xx


It's so wonderful that you've had this time with everyone mentioned. And so nice you both share the memories made with all of us ???????? thanks for that ???? xoxo
Sleep well and rest those legs ❣


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love bottom right, they are my favorites but I don't think it would suit Barnes kitchen.


That one is very pretty ❣ some of these have almost made me want to lean towards teal or turquoise as a contender for the new kitchen color...

We are looking at tiles for the backsplash with some copper tile accents. Idk... I've got all the time in the world to look lol. I know he won't be ready to paint for months.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love bottom right, they are my favorites but I don't think it would suit Barnes kitchen.


I like that one best, too. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here's a collage of a few shades you might fancy ????


I like the two middle and the bottom last!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> That one is very pretty ❣ some of these have almost made me want to lean towards teal or turquoise as a contender for the new kitchen color...
> 
> We are looking at tiles for the backsplash with some copper tile accents. Idk... I've got all the time in the world to look lol. I know he won't be ready to paint for months.


I knew it would eventually rub off on you I love that top Middle one!!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

jinx said:


> My walls are yellow, but my accent color is red. Guess I am a rebel also.????


A kindred spirit, these are my kitchen colours and I love them!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think of them as bright cheerful colors that lift my mood when I walk in the room.



wendyacz said:


> A kindred spirit, these are my kitchen colours and I love them!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I knew it would eventually rub off on you I love that top Middle one!!


I've always liked teal and turquoise I just like purple better ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have had the most exciting, exhausting Week, from last Wednesday, to Monday of this weeks. DD4, SIL & their4 children arrived for a visit to catchup with family and their friends! It was great to see them again, especially as we were used to seeing them, whenever we wanted to, now we have to plan carefully, so that we visit at a time, when SIL isn't busy with any farming activities. I did plan to have a photo of their entire family, to post on here, with DD's permission of course, but on packingup day, it was so busy, thatit totally slipped our minds!
We also had exciting news, from DD3, they now have the keys, to their brand new home, and the 3 DGD's are extremely excited to have their own bedrooms. They have all been in the one room, forever. The eldest has just turned 18, 3 days ago; she had her own room, until her little sisters arrived; so this is the best 18th Birthday present, *EVER*! So she will be all set, when everything is set for them to move in, she has a job, her own space, *AND* her own car, which she bought, with her savings from her previous job! She is a lovely young woman, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders!

Anyway, that is why I haven't been on here over the past week, and now I have 34 pages to catchup on, ???? and see what you lot have been up to! ???????????? xoxoxo

I hope all of you have had a wonderful week! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The numbers vary a bit but there was about 12 of us there today. xx


I hope that you are misbehaving yourself properly, with your new Crafty Friends! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is called 'Next Door'. Still heard nothing from her, quite disappointed really but I won't take her on now, she has proved she is not reliable!! xx


Sensible choice, you don't want to be messed around


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I love the idea of recycling. Wish there was an easier way to accomplish it. So far we only have two bins. However the bins we have to use are huge and heavy. Have to use those bins as the truck picks up the bins, lifts them and dumps them into the truck.


Recycling here, isn't what we were all led to believe! We have 3 bins, red lid, yellow lid and Green lid, we alternate weekly, the yellow (recyclable) and the green (garden waste) bins, & the red bin (for biodegradeable rubbish) goes out every week. Now looking at this, it should work really well; but to make it work properly, there should be at least 3 Collection trucks, with two of them being alternated bi-weekly, and the third running every week! We thought everything was being handled properly, but on at least one occasion, DH saw the truck operator, emptying both of the bins, on the same collection round, instead of changing the truck, so that the different types of rubbish didn't get contaminated with food scraps, and other things! Apparently, there are also many areas throughout Australia, where all of the recyclable rubbish, is held in very large storage facilities, so there seems that nothing is being done to reduce the amount of recyclable rubbish even though mostpeople are trying extremely hard, to reduce the amount of any type of rubbish, leaving their yard.

We shred any green waste, that is able to be shredded, and it goes back to helping to keep any plants we have, save water, and keep the soil moisture around the plants, much longer, and hopefully our plants will last a bit longer! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I got the baby


She just looks totally relaxed, and cool, I hope she stays that way, as she grows up! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There was a Philomena, also known as Phil, at my last place of work and she was also Irish and also lovely !! I heard she'd had a small stroke, I must get in touch with her, see how she is!! Xx


There was a Philomena, working in one of the offices, at the hospital, when I was working there. She was also called Phil, but she is through & through Greek, or Italian, and she was also a lovely person! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.





binkbrice said:


> Oh I wish I could eat eggs......*sigh*
> 
> Thanks for setting up the new thread!


Lisa, I'm feeling a little confused, with your mention of eggs, when I am unable to find the connection within Mav's post! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> wrote:
> 
> You did a good job, I could even eat that off my phone!





linkan said:


> I tried, but an hour later I was still hungry ????????????????


Yeah, I did try, but my phone wouldn't co-operate! ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure it will.
> 
> I'm making a cake for our neighbors' 50th wedding anniversary and need some help with ideas. Has anyone ever used gold in icing and decorations?


My siblings, and I, had a 50th Wedding Anniversary for our parents, many years ago, and whoever made the cake for it, used gold leaf on the icing flower decorations, and it looked absolutely beautiful! The gold leaf used was edible, so I am not sure if there is an edible, and a non-edable, version of the Gold leaf! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think my DD has, she once made a beautiful cake for an Indian wedding, I will speak to her tonight xx


That is one gorgeous cake, I wouldn't want to eat it; or I would try to get the cake out, eat it; and then try to work out how to preserve the icing coverage! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, I'm up early to get ready for my homeward bound train. I slept very well last night thankyou, and it looks to me as though it's going to be a sunny day here. Just going to look to see what's happened overnight.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I hope that you are misbehaving yourself properly, with your new Crafty Friends! ???????????? xoxoxo


Not yet, need to behave for a while until I'm fully accepted, then watch out. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Y'all aren't going to believe this....????????????
> 
> Sweet pea"s school picture this year.
> And riding in the car with Mommy.


Beautiful girl! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx


Serves him right and going on this course saves him getting any points on his licence. Mind you the course costs the same as the speeding fine. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy session with KnitWIts yesterday. A lots more items for the town map and lot of chat.

Had a lovely lunch in town with Susan, Mr P and my neighbour. We then collapsed for the rest of the day. I finished another piece of weaving (photo later).

I'm taking Susan to get her train this morning. Her time here has gone so quickly, we have had a great time and I will miss her, but I will try to get up North to see her before Christmas.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Serves him right and going on this course saves him getting any points on his licence. Mind you the course costs the same as the speeding fine. xx :sm16:


That's just what I did, it's about £90! xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Japanese yarn bomb


Very cute! BH thought that the birds were real birds. ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't have to imagine. They still amaze me.


 They do me, also! Watching Miss A, is like watching what I think would have been the same as me, when I was at the same age! I haven't seen any photos of myself, beforeI was about 8, or 9, and DD4 says that Miss A looks almost identical to me! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That's just what I did, it's about £90! xx


I think it was £100 here, they seem to be able to set their own prices. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I think it was £100 here, they seem to be able to set their own prices. xx


It was a few years ago so prices have probably gone up. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Not much to say for myself today! Things were buzzing at the Veterans Drop In this morning. Four people popped in for help; all now in hand. Now it's raining and I have a meeting in 20 minutes which I don't want to go to.
> Never mind. I feel up to it today.


I had to chair the meeting, and it was nowhere near as bad as I had expected. Is anything ever?

Blue skies and sunshine today. I should pop down town later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, bright here in London at the moment but rain is forecast for later.

Nothing on at the cinema but we will go into town anyway and have some lunch and do a bit of shopping!

Got a nice yarn haul from the shop yesterday, am knitting for Woollies for the world, Chris put me on to them, it's hats for the homeless at the moment! They're on Facebook if anyone else wants to play. Probably UK only as the postage would be crippling from overseas!

Have a good day everyone, will catch up with you later today! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Since your leaning towards yellow here are a few more shades of sunshine????


They all look good but I still prefer the more golden yellow! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well tonight is my last night here as I go home in the morning. Josephine will put me on a train and I should get home about 5ish. I had a great time here and home time comes round too quickly. Thanks to mr p and Josephine for having me and thanks to Janet June and Rebecca for coming to see me.
> 
> We went out to lunch today. After Josephine's group called knit wits. They are a lively bunch of ladies and all very welcoming. When we went to lunch I had lasagne and it was gorgeous. This was at a place called ziggis. Highly recommend it.
> 
> I hope you are all well, I've packed my case and I'm going to settle down now. Love yawl. Xx


Have a good journey home Susan, glad you've enjoyed your visit, it was lovely to see you too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> A kindred spirit, these are my kitchen colours and I love them!


Hi Wendy, good to see you again, you should drop by more often!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had the most exciting, exhausting Week, from last Wednesday, to Monday of this weeks. DD4, SIL & their4 children arrived for a visit to catchup with family and their friends! It was great to see them again, especially as we were used to seeing them, whenever we wanted to, now we have to plan carefully, so that we visit at a time, when SIL isn't busy with any farming activities. I did plan to have a photo of their entire family, to post on here, with DD's permission of course, but on packingup day, it was so busy, thatit totally slipped our minds!
> We also had exciting news, from DD3, they now have the keys, to their brand new home, and the 3 DGD's are extremely excited to have their own bedrooms. They have all been in the one room, forever. The eldest has just turned 18, 3 days ago; she had her own room, until her little sisters arrived; so this is the best 18th Birthday present, *EVER*! So she will be all set, when everything is set for them to move in, she has a job, her own space, *AND* her own car, which she bought, with her savings from her previous job! She is a lovely young woman, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders!
> 
> Anyway, that is why I haven't been on here over the past week, and now I have 34 pages to catchup on, ???? and see what you lot have been up to! ???????????? xoxoxo
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful family time Judi, so glad you enjoyed it! Good news for the girls getting their own space!! I bet they still finish up 'visiting' each others rooms all the time!! xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My siblings, and I, had a 50th Wedding Anniversary for our parents, many years ago, and whoever made the cake for it, used gold leaf on the icing flower decorations, and it looked absolutely beautiful! The gold leaf used was edible, so I am not sure if there is an edible, and a non-edable, version of the Gold leaf! xoxoxo


I've decided on this one and bought some edible gold glitter. I'll get some gold items to sit on the cake stand around the angel food cake.
https://www.serenabakessimplyfromscratch.com/2016/04/strawberry-cheesecake-stuffed-angel.html


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I'm feeling a little confused, with your mention of eggs, when I am unable to find the connection within Mav's post! ???????????? xoxoxo


I think Mav mentioned an omelette she had made!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is one gorgeous cake, I wouldn't want to eat it; or I would try to get the cake out, eat it; and then try to work out how to preserve the icing coverage! xoxoxo


The decoration was the best bit and went very quickly! The staff thought it was shop bought which I suppose is a compliment!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool but still no frost out there. It will be going up to 18'C this afternoon under sunny skies. My sago palm is going out daily and coming in at night. I've had this thing since I was 10 years old. I got it from Cape Canaveral. It was one of the seeds that was taken up to space.
I cast off my shawl last night. Now it just needs blocking. I have about 12g (about 15 metres) left.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx


You did that?? Maybe something was distracting you?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I'm feeling a little confused, with your mention of eggs, when I am unable to find the connection within Mav's post! ???????????? xoxoxo





London Girl said:


> I think Mav mentioned an omelette she had made!!


I posted a picture of an asparagus omelette that I made last week because it turned out perfectly. I've never made an omelette that looked that good. I can only eat a couple of eggs a week or my tummy rebels, so this was a treat.
Lisa said she couldn't eat eggs at all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've decided on this one and bought some edible gold glitter. I'll get some gold items to sit on the cake stand around the angel food cake.
> https://www.serenabakessimplyfromscratch.com/2016/04/strawberry-cheesecake-stuffed-angel.html


That's going to look gorgeous and very scrumptious too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool but still no frost out there. It will be going up to 18'C this afternoon under sunny skies. My sago palm is going out daily and coming in at night. I've had this thing since I was 10 years old. I got it from Cape Canaveral. It was one of the seeds that was taken up to space.
> I cast off my shawl last night. Now it just needs blocking. I have about 12g (about 15 metres) left.


Good going on the yarn chicken!! No wonder you take such care of your sago palm, that is precious indeed!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've decided on this one and bought some edible gold glitter. I'll get some gold items to sit on the cake stand around the angel food cake.
> https://www.serenabakessimplyfromscratch.com/2016/04/strawberry-cheesecake-stuffed-angel.html


Great idea. I like that better than the plain vanilla cake. Mum used to make a heavy pound cake when she made decorated cakes. If she used a cake at all, sometimes she used a cake form and decorated that, with a separate, less elaborate cake for eating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The decoration was the best bit and went very quickly! The staff thought it was shop bought which I suppose is a compliment!!!


Absolutely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright here in London at the moment but rain is forecast for later.
> 
> Nothing on at the cinema but we will go into town anyway and have some lunch and do a bit of shopping!
> 
> ...


I have a bunch of hats from my brioche class that are going in the charity bin. And my LYS is having an event at a pub in Cobourg to knit for the Red Scarf project. We'll knit the scarves in the pub, then they will be tied around lightposts in Cobourg and anyone who needs one can take one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I had to chair the meeting, and it was nowhere near as bad as I had expected. Is anything ever?
> 
> Blue skies and sunshine today. I should pop down town later.


I'm glad that it turned out better than you imagined.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy session with KnitWIts yesterday. A lots more items for the town map and lot of chat.
> 
> Had a lovely lunch in town with Susan, Mr P and my neighbour. We then collapsed for the rest of the day. I finished another piece of weaving (photo later).
> 
> ...


Happy Tuesday.
These visits go too quickly.
I look forward to your weaving.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Serves him right and going on this course saves him getting any points on his licence. Mind you the course costs the same as the speeding fine. xx :sm16:


Mum was caught doing 50 mph in a 30 mph zone because the sign said 30 Kph. And I told her it was in Kph and was still arguing with her when the cop flagged her down.
He was amused that I was scolding her and gave her the course instead of points. It didn't do any good though. She complained that they taught the course wrong and didn't know traffic laws!!!!
Mum still had to pay a fine. The course was instead of points and she didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx


That isn't much over the limit. It would be allowed over here because winter tires can throw your speed off by 5 mph.
On highway 401, you don't get a ticket unless you are going 50 kph over the speed limit. But the ticket is $150 and points off your license.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


Enjoy your "me" time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, I'm up early to get ready for my homeward bound train. I slept very well last night thankyou, and it looks to me as though it's going to be a sunny day here. Just going to look to see what's happened overnight.


I hope you have a nice trip home.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Recycling here, isn't what we were all led to believe! We have 3 bins, red lid, yellow lid and Green lid, we alternate weekly, the yellow (recyclable) and the green (garden waste) bins, & the red bin (for biodegradeable rubbish) goes out every week. Now looking at this, it should work really well; but to make it work properly, there should be at least 3 Collection trucks, with two of them being alternated bi-weekly, and the third running every week! We thought everything was being handled properly, but on at least one occasion, DH saw the truck operator, emptying both of the bins, on the same collection round, instead of changing the truck, so that the different types of rubbish didn't get contaminated with food scraps, and other things! Apparently, there are also many areas throughout Australia, where all of the recyclable rubbish, is held in very large storage facilities, so there seems that nothing is being done to reduce the amount of recyclable rubbish even though mostpeople are trying extremely hard, to reduce the amount of any type of rubbish, leaving their yard.
> 
> We shred any green waste, that is able to be shredded, and it goes back to helping to keep any plants we have, save water, and keep the soil moisture around the plants, much longer, and hopefully our plants will last a bit longer! ????????????????????


We have a composter at the back of the yard so our organic waste goes there. The county is starting a green (organic) waste pickup but the bins that were distributed to us don't match the size of the arms on the truck that does the pickup, so the trucks had to be altered before they start the program. We have a different size bin from Toronto and Durham region to the west of us. I don't know why we didnt' use the same size bins, then the arms wouldn't be a problem.
We used to have a recycling plant where all the recycled goods could be separated on a conveyor belt, but our county (in a fit of unthinking) sold the plant and they made a contract with a different area when we wouldn't pay what the company wanted. Now we have to separate the metal/plastic and paper goods (even though I've seen the bin men throw it all into the same part of the truck when they are close to full).


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I loved the butter yellow in your collage!! xx


I thought I might switch to that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had the most exciting, exhausting Week, from last Wednesday, to Monday of this weeks. DD4, SIL & their4 children arrived for a visit to catchup with family and their friends! It was great to see them again, especially as we were used to seeing them, whenever we wanted to, now we have to plan carefully, so that we visit at a time, when SIL isn't busy with any farming activities. I did plan to have a photo of their entire family, to post on here, with DD's permission of course, but on packingup day, it was so busy, thatit totally slipped our minds!
> We also had exciting news, from DD3, they now have the keys, to their brand new home, and the 3 DGD's are extremely excited to have their own bedrooms. They have all been in the one room, forever. The eldest has just turned 18, 3 days ago; she had her own room, until her little sisters arrived; so this is the best 18th Birthday present, *EVER*! So she will be all set, when everything is set for them to move in, she has a job, her own space, *AND* her own car, which she bought, with her savings from her previous job! She is a lovely young woman, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders!
> 
> Anyway, that is why I haven't been on here over the past week, and now I have 34 pages to catchup on, ???? and see what you lot have been up to! ???????????? xoxoxo
> ...


Congratulations to DD3 and family. Especially the eldest. She must be looking forward to her own room.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Since your leaning towards yellow here are a few more shades of sunshine????


Bottom right was our kitchen in our old house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign out now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign out now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a bunch of hats from my brioche class that are going in the charity bin. And my LYS is having an event at a pub in Cobourg to knit for the Red Scarf project. We'll knit the scarves in the pub, then they will be tied around lightposts in Cobourg and anyone who needs one can take one.


That's a great idea, I do hope they really get to the right people though!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> A kindred spirit, these are my kitchen colours and I love them!


Hallo again Wendy. Doesn't it make the kitchen dark?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

At Reading station. Just put Susan on her train and she's text me to say she's having a hot chocolate and a sandwich.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


Ooooh, naughty boy! Enjoy your me-time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At Reading station. Just put Susan on her train and she's text me to say she's having a hot chocolate and a sandwich.


Have a good journey home Susan. Thanks for the hugs. Virtual ones are nice but real ones are better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not yet, need to behave for a while until I'm fully accepted, then watch out. xx :sm23:


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


Enjoy your 'you' time! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Ooooh, naughty boy! Enjoy your me-time.


Yep, now he's afraid he'll nod off on the course. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Have a good journey home Susan. Thanks for the hugs. Virtual ones are nice but real ones are better.


Tell me about it, I'm missing my special Janet hugs. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Serves him right and going on this course saves him getting any points on his licence. Mind you the course costs the same as the speeding fine. xx :sm16:


.
There is no way to avoid the pain of the Speeding Fine, otherwise there is no PAIN involved, and the biggest pain is *ALWAYS* when it hits the pocket. Thankfully we haven't had a speeding fine, for a very long time, as DH always uses Cruise Control, although we did get pulled over quite a few times after I gave up my drivers licence. The Officers thought theywere pulling an unlicenced driver, but they were sadly mistaken! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright here in London at the moment but rain is forecast for later.
> 
> Nothing on at the cinema but we will go into town anyway and have some lunch and do a bit of shopping!
> 
> ...


Could you let me know their address. I have adult hats already knitted.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, I have had the most exciting, exhausting Week, from last Wednesday, to Monday of this weeks. DD4, SIL & their4 children arrived for a visit to catchup with family and their friends! It was great to see them again, especially as we were used to seeing them, whenever we wanted to, now we have to plan carefully, so that we visit at a time, when SIL isn't busy with any farming activities. I did plan to have a photo of their entire family, to post on here, with DD's permission of course, but on packingup day, it was so busy, thatit totally slipped our minds!
> We also had exciting news, from DD3, they now have the keys, to their brand new home, and the 3 DGD's are extremely excited to have their own bedrooms. They have all been in the one room, forever. The eldest has just turned 18, 3 days ago; she had her own room, until her little sisters arrived; so this is the best 18th Birthday present, *EVER*! So she will be all set, when everything is set for them to move in, she has a job, her own space, *AND* her own car, which she bought, with her savings from her previous job! She is a lovely young woman, and seems to have a good head on her shoulders!
> 
> Anyway, that is why I haven't been on here over the past week, and now I have 34 pages to catchup on, ???? and see what you lot have been up to! ???????????? xoxoxo
> ...


That is all great news, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, I'm up early to get ready for my homeward bound train. I slept very well last night thankyou, and it looks to me as though it's going to be a sunny day here. Just going to look to see what's happened overnight.


Safe travels today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


Definitely enjoy your "me" time. You've earned it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright here in London at the moment but rain is forecast for later.
> 
> Nothing on at the cinema but we will go into town anyway and have some lunch and do a bit of shopping!
> 
> ...


Great haul and great cause! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> At Reading station. Just put Susan on her train and she's text me to say she's having a hot chocolate and a sandwich.


Jolly good, let us know when she's home again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Could you let me know their address. I have adult hats already knitted.


Sure, it's 39 Warren Road, Rhyl, Denbighshire, LL18 1DR

Well done for contributing!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well we're back from Bexleyheath. I returned a coat to Primark (very cheap UK clothes shop) today, it was much too wide on the shoulder, as the girls I met up with on Saturday will agree. I was worried they'd refuse it as I had cut the tag off but they took it back with a smile. So I went to Marks & Spencer's and bought black suede ankle boots!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well we're back from Bexleyheath. I returned a coat to Primark (very cheap UK clothes shop) today, it was much too wide on the shoulder, as the girls I met up with on Saturday will agree. I was worried they'd refuse it as I had cut the tag off but they took it back with a smile. So I went to Marks & Spencer's and bought black suede ankle boots!!!


Those boots look great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those boots look great! xxxooo


Sorry the picture turned out so BIG!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you making hats to donate. Just wondering if most of the yarn is DK. It seems DK is very popular on your side of the pond.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright here in London at the moment but rain is forecast for later.
> 
> Nothing on at the cinema but we will go into town anyway and have some lunch and do a bit of shopping!
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Indeed a compliment. It looks like it was made by a professional decorator.


London Girl said:


> The decoration was the best bit and went very quickly! The staff thought it was shop bought which I suppose is a compliment!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you won your game of yarn chicken. Waiting for pictures of the blocked shawl.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool but still no frost out there. It will be going up to 18'C this afternoon under sunny skies. My sago palm is going out daily and coming in at night. I've had this thing since I was 10 years old. I got it from Cape Canaveral. It was one of the seeds that was taken up to space.
> I cast off my shawl last night. Now it just needs blocking. I have about 12g (about 15 metres) left.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Safe travels. A wonderful time was had by all as we shared your journey.????®


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, I'm up early to get ready for my homeward bound train. I slept very well last night thankyou, and it looks to me as though it's going to be a sunny day here. Just going to look to see what's happened overnight.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Yikes a speeding ticket. Around here most assume going 5 miles over the limit will not get any attention. Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk. Got the afternoon to myself as DH has to go on a speed awareness course as he got caught speeding. Not got a lot planned for it will just enjoy my 'me' time. Enjoy your day back later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very strict in the UK concerning speed limit. Surprising to me.


PurpleFi said:


> Ooh naughty boy! Done the same myself 34mph in a 30 limit. Enjoy your me time xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy taco Tuesday. I will pick up our groceries today after my doctors appointment. Then come home and make nachos. 
Glad to hear your town is coming together as you chit and chat.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a busy session with KnitWIts yesterday. A lots more items for the town map and lot of chat.
> Had a lovely lunch in town with Susan, Mr P and my neighbour. We then collapsed for the rest of the day. I finished another piece of weaving (photo later).
> 
> I'm taking Susan to get her train this morning. Her time here has gone so quickly, we have had a great time and I will miss her, but I will try to get up North to see her before Christmas.
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So often things are not as bad as anticipated. I dislike that I always feel anxious about going some place or doing something. 


SaxonLady said:


> I had to chair the meeting, and it was nowhere near as bad as I had expected. Is anything ever?
> 
> Blue skies and sunshine today. I should pop down town later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan has mow reached York and it is sunny. It's wet and windy here. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good for you making hats to donate. Just wondering if most of the yarn is DK. It seems DK is very popular on your side of the pond.


Yes, that seems to be mostly what we knit with. The hat pattern I have from W for W doubles up DK or you can use any mixture of weights to make up 16 ply, it makes a lovely thick hat!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Indeed a compliment. It looks like it was made by a professional decorator.


Well, there was no skill to it, just sweeties on the top, no icing talent whatsoever!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Yikes a speeding ticket. Around here most assume going 5 miles over the limit will not get any attention. Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


I haven't, just many, many parking tickets!!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tell me about it, I'm missing my special Janet hugs. xx


and I'm missing yours.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry the picture turned out so BIG!!! xxxx


I've always said you have big shoes to fill.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has mow reached York and it is sunny. It's wet and windy here. X


It was lovely while we were in town, but it's clouding over now. The promenade looked inviting but DH can't walk far ATM so we didn't go on.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've always said you have big shoes to fill.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm only a size 4!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was lovely while we were in town, but it's clouding over now. The promenade looked inviting but DH can't walk far ATM so we didn't go on.


I really fancied going to the coast today but DH said rain was forecast so we didn't go, The sun is still shining!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I really fancied going to the coast today but DH said rain was forecast so we didn't go, The sun is still shining!!!


It's been raining here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Calling you UK girls I have sent you an email about our get away next year. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Glad to hear Susan is safely returned ????
Today Lisa and I are suppose to go to a book signing for J.R.Ward. she wrote the " Black Dagger Brotherhood" series.
It's vampires, but not in the twilight teen way. 
Probably way to much sex in them , but I love sci-fi stuff ????
I hope we get to go ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


That's so fluffy and pretty ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Yikes a speeding ticket. Around here most assume going 5 miles over the limit will not get any attention. Have you ever gotten a speeding ticket?


No but did get a parking ticket years ago. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan has mow reached York and it is sunny. It's wet and windy here. X


Just had a torrential downpour for 15 mins. thunder, lightning and hail now the sun's out. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I'm only a size 4!!! xxxx


Ooh that big? xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


Very fluffy. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lisa, I'm feeling a little confused, with your mention of eggs, when I am unable to find the connection within Mav's post! ???????????? xoxoxo


I must of posted it to the wrong comment but she had said she had eggs and something else that sounded good sorry for confusing you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


That's very pretty, love the colours!!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, it's 6.05 and I've just got into my bed after. Day of traveling. I've had a great time and look forward to the next. I love these railcards. Josephine took me to reading station and saw I got on the correct train. When I got to this end marg and John was at darlington to pull me off the train. I'm well looked after. Mr. P has been brilliant aswell......I'm sitting here smiling about him and the tv. It's great. He couldn't do enough to accommodate me. Thanks to both of you.

There were only 5 people in the train carriage as I came home, the man that st next to me was from Durham and we had quite a nice chat. Josephine had put a chicken sandwich , choc biscuits, and mini cheddar bites up for me. I bought a hot chocolate on the train which was very very nice. Then arrival time was spot on! Right to the minute. Can't complain at all and that was cross country trains. 

Marg and me have had a chinwag and a cuppa just to catch up and I've put the heating on so it won't take long til the house warms up. 

That's my adventure over. Thankyou to all of you that came to see me, I loved it. I'll catch up now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's 6.05 and I've just got into my bed after. Day of traveling. I've had a great time and look forward to the next. I love these railcards. Josephine took me to reading station and saw I got on the correct train. When I got to this end marg and John was at darlington to pull me off the train. I'm well looked after. Mr. P has been brilliant aswell......I'm sitting here smiling about him and the tv. It's great. He couldn't do enough to accommodate me. Thanks to both of you.
> 
> There were only 5 people in the train carriage as I came home, the man that st next to me was from Durham and we had quite a nice chat. Josephine had put a chicken sandwich , choc biscuits, and mini cheddar bites up for me. I bought a hot chocolate on the train which was very very nice. Then arrival time was spot on! Right to the minute. Can't complain at all and that was cross country trains.
> 
> ...


So glad you're home safe after what sounds like a pleasant journey!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's 6.05 and I've just got into my bed after. Day of traveling. I've had a great time and look forward to the next. I love these railcards. Josephine took me to reading station and saw I got on the correct train. When I got to this end marg and John was at darlington to pull me off the train. I'm well looked after. Mr. P has been brilliant aswell......I'm sitting here smiling about him and the tv. It's great. He couldn't do enough to accommodate me. Thanks to both of you.
> 
> There were only 5 people in the train carriage as I came home, the man that st next to me was from Durham and we had quite a nice chat. Josephine had put a chicken sandwich , choc biscuits, and mini cheddar bites up for me. I bought a hot chocolate on the train which was very very nice. Then arrival time was spot on! Right to the minute. Can't complain at all and that was cross country trains.
> 
> ...


Glad you are home safe and sound. Come sgain soon xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I thought I might switch to that.


That could be good for you in the winter my Saxy. Get rid of SAD that you get. You put put a lock on the door and keep everyone out if you wanted toooooooo...am I naughty?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Have a good journey home Susan. Thanks for the hugs. Virtual ones are nice but real ones are better.


And it WAS a very tight hug wasn't it? Love you. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well we're back from Bexleyheath. I returned a coat to Primark (very cheap UK clothes shop) today, it was much too wide on the shoulder, as the girls I met up with on Saturday will agree. I was worried they'd refuse it as I had cut the tag off but they took it back with a smile. So I went to Marks & Spencer's and bought black suede ankle boots!!!


You'll not get those over your shoulders Bonny lass.......lovely boots though, bet they ar comfy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, there was no skill to it, just sweeties on the top, no icing talent whatsoever!!! x


Don't undersell yourself. Mine would have been a mess....you are cleverer than you think you are.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


Feels lovely....and Bentley likes it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I must of posted it to the wrong comment but she had said she had eggs and something else that sounded good sorry for confusing you.


Doesn't take much ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you are home safe and sound. Come sgain soon xxxx


Oh I will....be sure of it. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll not get those over your shoulders Bonny lass.......lovely boots though, bet they ar comfy.


Yes, good and spongy inside!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't undersell yourself. Mine would have been a mess....you are cleverer than you think you are.


And you are too kind!xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I will....be sure of it. Xx


Good xxxx????????????????????xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My lastest piece of weaving leaving all the ends not woven in. I just used angora locks.


That is wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you're home safe after what sounds like a pleasant journey!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Susan. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You'll not get those over your shoulders Bonny lass.......lovely boots though, bet they ar comfy.


???????????????? Oh your way with words ❣
Glad your home safe.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well Lisa's mister has to work. So that's us not getting to go ????
Just as well I guess, I've got baby keeping me on my toes and DH concerned about what's for dinner lol


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Spaghetti.. spaghetti is for dinner lol. 
One of my favorite foods plus it's fast and easy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I did not get to have taco's again this Tuesday. When I got home from the doctor our daughter was here. She had put all the groceries away and brought carryout from Arby's. The best part of Arby's carryout is their horseradish. Hope you enjoyed your spaghetti. That is also one of my favorite foods.
My doctors appointment was at 2:30. I got to the office early so I could have the flu shot and blood test before seeing the doctor. That worked out great and I was walking out at the clinic at 2:31. I love that this doctor has always been on time or a little bit early. 
Before I got 5 miles from the clinic my arm started to itch. Our daughter said the site of her shot was very itchy, sore, red, and swollen for several day. Oh well, I am sure it is worth a little discomfort to be somewhat protected from the flu.



linkan said:


> Spaghetti.. spaghetti isI for dinner lol.
> One of my favorite foods plus it's fast and easy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

quote=linkan]Well Lisa's mister has to work. So that's us not getting to go ????
Just as well I guess, I've got baby keeping me on my toes and DH concerned about what's for dinner lol[/quote]

I am sooo sorry again????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not get to have taco's again this Tuesday. When I got home from the doctor our daughter was here. She had put all the groceries away and brought carryout from Arby's. The best part of Arby's carryout is their horseradish. Hope you enjoyed your spaghetti. That is also one of my favorite foods.
> My doctors appointment was at 2:30. I got to the office early so I could have the flu shot and blood test before seeing the doctor. That worked out great and I was walking out at the clinic at 2:31. I love that this doctor has always been on time or a little bit early.
> Before I got 5 miles from the clinic my arm started to itch. Our daughter said the site of her shot was very itchy, sore, red, and swollen for several day. Oh well, I am sure it is worth a little discomfort to be somewhat protected from the flu.


I think I need tacos tomorrow!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't catch up tonight tho I want to. It's been a long anxious 10 days. Friday I avoided falling after I caught my heel on the linoleum and instead twisted my body to get my balance. Whatever happened I've bad pain ramming up the back of my leg to my derier. Also neck and other leg hurt. Good news guys took out the 2 sofas and recliner and 6 big bags of things I don't want and are not worth donating. I have 2 bags of donations. today they cleared the roof of leaves so the build up of water could go down the drain. We had heavy rain They can't come next time due to a funeral but in 2 weeks they will do the dining rooom. I have errands to do tomorrow but hope I'll go to storage and go thru the boxes there soon. I drove a uhaul ...!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a cloudy Norfolk, knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub. DH got the tester paint yesterday but still not sure, might try some light teal or something in that spectrum, it's costing him a fortune in tester pots :sm16: :sm15: but as he's no help at all with colours I'll have to find something. Don't know why I so indecisive this time I usually know exactly what I want. Oh well I'll get there eventually, perhaps I'll leave it with all the test patches instead. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A good news story.

I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.

We went to see it and bought it. Then, the best thing happened. They had a trailer they let us use and they helped load it, drove to our house to unload and set it up. They got a lasagna dinner (leftovers) and our great thanks.

Now to find a buffet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


Looks great, love the wood. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks great, love the wood. xx :sm24:


It's heavy, too, so very substantial and will seat 10 easily when the need arises.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks great, love the wood. xx :sm24:


Good morning. How do you color samples look to you today? Does the kitchen get morning sun? I like yellow kitchens, but also am partial to teals and turquoise so I am sure that's pretty too.

I was cleaning out more boxes yesterday and found my "inspiration" photos from when we updated the decorating in the old house. Our new living room and bedroom look so much like the pictures, so I'm like you in knowing what I like.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house seems empty without Susan here, I miss her.

As the larder is still full of food we are not going to the supermarket or getting fish and chips today, but there is WI this evening.

Jeanette, I like the furniture and we have a rug just like that in our lounge. 

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous Jeanette beautiful wood , just noticed you have the same wall hanging as me ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not get to have taco's again this Tuesday. When I got home from the doctor our daughter was here. She had put all the groceries away and brought carryout from Arby's. The best part of Arby's carryout is their horseradish. Hope you enjoyed your spaghetti. That is also one of my favorite foods.
> My doctors appointment was at 2:30. I got to the office early so I could have the flu shot and blood test before seeing the doctor. That worked out great and I was walking out at the clinic at 2:31. I love that this doctor has always been on time or a little bit early.
> Before I got 5 miles from the clinic my arm started to itch. Our daughter said the site of her shot was very itchy, sore, red, and swollen for several day. Oh well, I am sure it is worth a little discomfort to be somewhat protected from the flu.


Hope that soreness and itching has subsided by now! Trying to work out whether your comment about Arby's horseradish was serious or sarky!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I can't see any frost on the ground, but it is chilly.
Our stairs are now bare. All the old ratty carpet and disintegrating underpad are gone. The wood underneath is in better shape than I thought. The landings are a little rough. We have 2 cartons of hardwood, leftover from the floors, to cover them.
I fudged and fiddled with my iPad last night and managed to copy all my Goodreader docs to my pc, since work is making changes to our iPad management software and I didn't want to lose all those patterns.
And I vac packed the yarn I bought in July in Bracebridge when we went for our very hot trip to Muskoka Yarn Connection and to see the dams and waterfalls. And I only had 3 hours sleep the night before. I slept well last night.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't catch up tonight tho I want to. It's been a long anxious 10 days. Friday I avoided falling after I caught my heel on the linoleum and instead twisted my body to get my balance. Whatever happened I've bad pain ramming up the back of my leg to my derier. Also neck and other leg hurt. Good news guys took out the 2 sofas and recliner and 6 big bags of things I don't want and are not worth donating. I have 2 bags of donations. today they cleared the roof of leaves so the build up of water could go down the drain. We had heavy rain They can't come next time due to a funeral but in 2 weeks they will do the dining rooom. I have errands to do tomorrow but hope I'll go to storage and go thru the boxes there soon. I drove a uhaul ...!!!!


Sorry about your near-accident, sounds like you might have a bit of damage in the sciatic area, hope that soon heals. Glad to hear you are getting somewhere with the house, sounds like you have found some good guys there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Norfolk, knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub. DH got the tester paint yesterday but still not sure, might try some light teal or something in that spectrum, it's costing him a fortune in tester pots :sm16: :sm15: but as he's no help at all with colours I'll have to find something. Don't know why I so indecisive this time I usually know exactly what I want. Oh well I'll get there eventually, perhaps I'll leave it with all the test patches instead. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


You could get more tiles and tile it to the ceiling!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm10: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


Very very nice, it looks really good!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house seems empty without Susan here, I miss her.
> 
> As the larder is still full of food we are not going to the supermarket or getting fish and chips today, but there is WI this evening.
> 
> ...


And Bentley really loves that rug, doesn't he?!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You could get more tiles and tile it to the ceiling!!! :sm16: :sm09: :sm10: xxxx


I wouldn't mind doing that in my small bathroom. There are so many splatters in there. Wiping tile would be easier than trying to remove splatters from drywall.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I can't see any frost on the ground, but it is chilly.
> Our stairs are now bare. All the old ratty carpet and disintegrating underpad are gone. The wood underneath is in better shape than I thought. The landings are a little rough. We have 2 cartons of hardwood, leftover from the floors, to cover them.
> I fudged and fiddled with my iPad last night and managed to copy all my Goodreader docs to my pc, since work is making changes to our iPad management software and I didn't want to lose all those patterns.
> And I vac packed the yarn I bought in July in Bracebridge when we went for our very hot trip to Muskoka Yarn Connection and to see the dams and waterfalls. And I only had 3 hours sleep the night before. I slept well last night.


Ooh, they look nice, you could sand and varnish them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't mind doing that in my small bathroom. There are so many splatters in there. Wiping tile would be easier than trying to remove splatters from drywall.


I only have a tiny bathroom so that is what I did. Still surprises me how dusty they get!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The TV tells me that the highway is plugged over half of the distance that I have to go. There is construction to build a new toll road and something didn't go according to plan overnight. argg. So I'll be late. I don't think anyone will notice, but I'll have to park higher up in the parking garage. There is talk of charging us for parking in that parking garage again. Our new CAO is trying to force employees not to drive their cars. Give the employees free transit passes and then only the ones who aren't close to transit will drive their cars.
If they start charging for parking in the garage then cars will end up parked in all the surrounding subdivisions.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, they look nice, you could sand and varnish them!!


Mum was talking about painting them white. We have a dark house and white would make that area brighter. I suggested staining them first and see how that looks, because you can paint over stain, but can't stain over paint. I suggested the same colour as the spindles which is the same colour as our hardwood flooring.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only have a tiny bathroom so that is what I did. Still surprises me how dusty they get!!


I can see you with a feather duster on a stick, dusting the ceiling. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can see you with a feather duster on a stick, dusting the ceiling. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


The trouble is that because, of course, it gets damp in there, the dust sticks to the tiles and has to be washed off from time to time!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house seems empty without Susan here, I miss her.
> 
> As the larder is still full of food we are not going to the supermarket or getting fish and chips today, but there is WI this evening.
> 
> ...


Happy Wednesday. It does seem so quiet when everyone goes home. I'm sure it will be pleasantly noisy when the WI arrives.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


That fruitwood is lovely. It has a gorgeous depth of colour.
That was really nice of the sellers to deliver. It's nice to hear news stories like this.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was trying not to be negative. I love their horsey radish. I have not had their roast beef sandwiches for years. I was surprised at how much smaller they are and the bun went into the bin.
I believe my arm will be a small problem for a few days. Feels very warm, achy, and itchy this a.m. 
It really is no big deal when I consider the alternative.



London Girl said:


> Hope that soreness and itching has subsided by now! Trying to work out whether your comment about Arby's horseradish was serious or sarky!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Norfolk, knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub. DH got the tester paint yesterday but still not sure, might try some light teal or something in that spectrum, it's costing him a fortune in tester pots :sm16: :sm15: but as he's no help at all with colours I'll have to find something. Don't know why I so indecisive this time I usually know exactly what I want. Oh well I'll get there eventually, perhaps I'll leave it with all the test patches instead. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


You're being indecisive because you haven't seen the right colour yet. Walk through the house and look for a colour inside or outside the house that you really like and try a tester of that in the kitchen.
Tester pots are cheaper than painting multiple times. I did that about 7 times in the small bathroom until we got a colour we could live with. Paint can be changed.
Have you considered stripes? :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I can't catch up tonight tho I want to. It's been a long anxious 10 days. Friday I avoided falling after I caught my heel on the linoleum and instead twisted my body to get my balance. Whatever happened I've bad pain ramming up the back of my leg to my derier. Also neck and other leg hurt. Good news guys took out the 2 sofas and recliner and 6 big bags of things I don't want and are not worth donating. I have 2 bags of donations. today they cleared the roof of leaves so the build up of water could go down the drain. We had heavy rain They can't come next time due to a funeral but in 2 weeks they will do the dining rooom. I have errands to do tomorrow but hope I'll go to storage and go thru the boxes there soon. I drove a uhaul ...!!!!


I'm so sorry about the fall. Another person for the bubble wrap club.
I'm glad that the men who took the sofa, worked out well.
Have you thought of getting screens put over the eaves, then the leaves don't have to be removed from the roof. We have those and it is great since we have a big white paper birch beside the house. The screens keep the leaves out of the eavestroughs and they get washed right off the roof.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I did not get to have taco's again this Tuesday. When I got home from the doctor our daughter was here. She had put all the groceries away and brought carryout from Arby's. The best part of Arby's carryout is their horseradish. Hope you enjoyed your spaghetti. That is also one of my favorite foods.
> My doctors appointment was at 2:30. I got to the office early so I could have the flu shot and blood test before seeing the doctor. That worked out great and I was walking out at the clinic at 2:31. I love that this doctor has always been on time or a little bit early.
> Before I got 5 miles from the clinic my arm started to itch. Our daughter said the site of her shot was very itchy, sore, red, and swollen for several day. Oh well, I am sure it is worth a little discomfort to be somewhat protected from the flu.


I love their horseradish. The Arby's here gives handfulls of the little packets out when you ask for them, so I have extras for other beef dishes.
It sounds like they have put some additive into the flu shot. Probably to help preserve it. Usually they ask you to return if you have an itchy reaction.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, good and spongy inside!


I broke down and bought some new shoes, after I wore a hole in the bottom of my old shoes. I didn't want to spend money on a new pair when I'll be in boots soon, but I found some summer shoes that were on sale that will do me for a month or so. They have foam bottoms inside. It's like walking on a cloud, and I usually buy Croc brand shoes with the foam soles. These ones are squishier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's 6.05 and I've just got into my bed after. Day of traveling. I've had a great time and look forward to the next. I love these railcards. Josephine took me to reading station and saw I got on the correct train. When I got to this end marg and John was at darlington to pull me off the train. I'm well looked after. Mr. P has been brilliant aswell......I'm sitting here smiling about him and the tv. It's great. He couldn't do enough to accommodate me. Thanks to both of you.
> 
> There were only 5 people in the train carriage as I came home, the man that st next to me was from Durham and we had quite a nice chat. Josephine had put a chicken sandwich , choc biscuits, and mini cheddar bites up for me. I bought a hot chocolate on the train which was very very nice. Then arrival time was spot on! Right to the minute. Can't complain at all and that was cross country trains.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a very nice journey.
(I want your rail system).


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was trying not to be negative. I love their horsey radish. I have not had their roast beef sandwiches for years. I was surprised at how much smaller they are and the bun went into the bin.
> I believe my arm will be a small problem for a few days. Feels very warm, achy, and itchy this a.m.
> It really is no big deal when I consider the alternative.


It shouldn't be itchy. Could you go to the clinic? Maybe they can give you an antihistamine shot to stop the itch. I'm sure they will want to know of adverse reactions too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now. I still have to drag out the bins so the men can pick them out.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Itching, redness, soreness are all listed as normal possibility after receiving the shot. Doctor says it is a sign your body is building up immunity.


nitz8catz said:


> I love their horseradish. The Arby's here gives handfulls of the little packets out when you ask for them, so I have extras for other beef dishes.
> It sounds like they have put some additive into the flu shot. Probably to help preserve it. Usually they ask you to return if you have an itchy reaction.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry about your trip, glad you did not fall.
Sounds like you are making good progressive right now. If you keep up that chore will finally be finished. Good for you on driving a u-haul.


jollypolly said:


> I can't catch up tonight tho I want to. It's been a long anxious 10 days. Friday I avoided falling after I caught my heel on the linoleum and instead twisted my body to get my balance. Whatever happened I've bad pain ramming up the back of my leg to my derier. Also neck and other leg hurt. Good news guys took out the 2 sofas and recliner and 6 big bags of things I don't want and are not worth donating. I have 2 bags of donations. today they cleared the roof of leaves so the build up of water could go down the drain. We had heavy rain They can't come next time due to a funeral but in 2 weeks they will do the dining rooom. I have errands to do tomorrow but hope I'll go to storage and go thru the boxes there soon. I drove a uhaul ...!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very very nice, it looks really good!! xx


It's in great shape for being over 10 years old and less than most sets I was seeing for sale. It's a win, win win.

While looking online, however, I happened to see a set like the one in IL...it was listed for $3000. We gave it away rather than try to sell it. I should have done the homework, but after 45 years, we had gotten our use out of it. Oops.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Now remember you have to behave at knit and natter. You promised to be good until you were firmly established into the group. What will you be working on while there?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Norfolk, knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub. DH got the tester paint yesterday but still not sure, might try some light teal or something in that spectrum, it's costing him a fortune in tester pots :sm16: :sm15: but as he's no help at all with colours I'll have to find something. Don't know why I so indecisive this time I usually know exactly what I want. Oh well I'll get there eventually, perhaps I'll leave it with all the test patches instead. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good find. It looks to be a study well built set that is in good condition.


RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Itching, redness, soreness are all listed as normal possibility after receiving the shot. Doctor says it is a sign your body is building up immunity.


I had that with the pneumonia shot. It took about 5 days before back to normal.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like use microfiber cloths for dusting. They seem to pick up and hold the dust and not just move it to the floor. I put a microfiber cloth over the duster when I do the ceiling. Works good for me.

quote=nitz8catz]I can see you with a feather duster on a stick, dusting the ceiling. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:[/quote]


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was trying not to be negative. I love their horsey radish. I have not had their roast beef sandwiches for years. I was surprised at how much smaller they are and the bun went into the bin.
> I believe my arm will be a small problem for a few days. Feels very warm, achy, and itchy this a.m.
> It really is no big deal when I consider the alternative.


OK, Reading you loud and clear!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I broke down and bought some new shoes, after I wore a hole in the bottom of my old shoes. I didn't want to spend money on a new pair when I'll be in boots soon, but I found some summer shoes that were on sale that will do me for a month or so. They have foam bottoms inside. It's like walking on a cloud, and I usually buy Croc brand shoes with the foam soles. These ones are squishier.


I usually buy Hotter shoes but their boots are over £100!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's in great shape for being over 10 years old and less than most sets I was seeing for sale. It's a win, win win.
> 
> While looking online, however, I happened to see a set like the one in IL...it was listed for $3000. We gave it away rather than try to sell it. I should have done the homework, but after 45 years, we had gotten our use out of it. Oops.


Be proud that someone else is getting even more years out of it!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Now remember you have to behave at knit and natter. You promised to be good until you were firmly established into the group. What will you be working on while there?


I was very good, honest. I take a no purl ribbed scarf to do while I am there and even get lost on that sometimes. xx :sm16: ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Doctor changed my med yesterday. Now I have almost 90 pills I cannot use. I have heard gossip that there is a program where you can turn in your unused pills to be distributed to those than can use them. Seems a shame to waste them when many people have to struggle to buy them. Also it is a pain to find a time and place to safely get rid of them. Any Ideas?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a cloudy Norfolk, knit and natter this morning then dinner at the pub. DH got the tester paint yesterday but still not sure, might try some light teal or something in that spectrum, it's costing him a fortune in tester pots :sm16: :sm15: but as he's no help at all with colours I'll have to find something. Don't know why I so indecisive this time I usually know exactly what I want. Oh well I'll get there eventually, perhaps I'll leave it with all the test patches instead. Have a good day, half way through the week. xx


Enjoy your knit and natter and dinner out today. Sorry you're having so much trouble with picking out the perfect paint for your kitchen. It will come to you eventually. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


Great dining set, Jeanette! We need to find one for our new home, too. Will go in search of one when we return to Arizona. And it was great they were so helpful in getting your set to your house and set up. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Be proud that someone else is getting even more years out of it!! Xxxx


I cherish the memories of feeding the kids there, making cookies, birthday parties, Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas celebrations and going shopping with my DMIL to pick it out. I hope the next family has equally loving times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Doctor changed my med yesterday. Now I have almost 90 pills I cannot use. I have heard gossip that there is a program where you can turn in your unused pills to be distributed to those than can use them. Seems a shame to waste them when many people have to struggle to buy them. Also it is a pain to find a time and place to safely get rid of them. Any Ideas?


I found this, but more confused than before. Who but the person the drug was prescribed for would have it to return? Maybe call the closest participating pharmacy?

https://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/guide/cdrparticips.pdf

https://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/guide/cancer-drugrepo.htm

http://www.ncsl.org/research/health/state-prescription-drug-return-reuse-and-recycling.aspx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a wonderful family time Judi, so glad you enjoyed it! Good news for the girls getting their own space!! I bet they still finish up 'visiting' each others rooms all the time!! xx


The 4 youngest dgds have begun doing that, but DD4's children will be enjoying their long awaited "own spaces", for quite a while; so it will probably take a bit of time, before they will 'visit' each others rooms! Although we might just be mistaken! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've decided on this one and bought some edible gold glitter. I'll get some gold items to sit on the cake stand around the angel food cake.
> https://www.serenabakessimplyfromscratch.com/2016/04/strawberry-cheesecake-stuffed-angel.html


That cake looks delicious xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, they look nice, you could sand and varnish them!!


That's a good idea if it wouldn't be too much trouble and if you could keep the cats and people off while you're doing it. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think Mav mentioned an omelette she had made!!


Oh ....... that would make sense! ????????????????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The decoration was the best bit and went very quickly! The staff thought it was shop bought which I suppose is a compliment!!!


It is a huge compliment, unless he means it looked like a regular supermarket cake; then I would be more than a little p**sed! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I posted a picture of an asparagus omelette that I made last week because it turned out perfectly. I've never made an omelette that looked that good. I can only eat a couple of eggs a week or my tummy rebels, so this was a treat.
> Lisa said she couldn't eat eggs at all.


Thanks for the explanation, fully understand now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a bunch of hats from my brioche class that are going in the charity bin. And my LYS is having an event at a pub in Cobourg to knit for the Red Scarf project. We'll knit the scarves in the pub, then they will be tied around lightposts in Cobourg and anyone who needs one can take one.


That is a great idea, I hope a lot of scarves get made, and that those who need them most, will get them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a composter at the back of the yard so our organic waste goes there. The county is starting a green (organic) waste pickup but the bins that were distributed to us don't match the size of the arms on the truck that does the pickup, so the trucks had to be altered before they start the program. We have a different size bin from Toronto and Durham region to the west of us. I don't know why we didnt' use the same size bins, then the arms wouldn't be a problem.
> We used to have a recycling plant where all the recycled goods could be separated on a conveyor belt, but our county (in a fit of unthinking) sold the plant and they made a contract with a different area when we wouldn't pay what the company wanted. Now we have to separate the metal/plastic and paper goods (even though I've seen the bin men throw it all into the same part of the truck when they are close to full).


Yep, and when they do that, the entire load is contaminated! Our Council has been discussing strategies, or changes made to the bins, so that people who don't separate their rubish properly, can be identified, and be issued some form of punishment. I am not sure how they will do it though! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations to DD3 and family. Especially the eldest. She must be looking forward to her own room.


Yes she is, she has been wait for a very long time! Although they might all feel just a little lonely, once they get over the joy of having their very own space, they will also be able to have their rooms exactly how they want them!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well we're back from Bexleyheath. I returned a coat to Primark (very cheap UK clothes shop) today, it was much too wide on the shoulder, as the girls I met up with on Saturday will agree. I was worried they'd refuse it as I had cut the tag off but they took it back with a smile. So I went to Marks & Spencer's and bought black suede ankle boots!!!


And they look very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's so fluffy and pretty ????


They are, and I love the look of them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just had a torrential downpour for 15 mins. thunder, lightning and hail now the sun's out. xx


I need a huge thunder and lightning storm here, although having had a fairly dey winter; it would probably be better if the lightning didn't happen, then it would be less likely to cause any bushfires! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I must of posted it to the wrong comment but she had said she had eggs and something else that sounded good sorry for confusing you.


That's ok, Mav & June explained the comment, so it is all good!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad you're home safe after what sounds like a pleasant journey!! xxxx


Same from me also, Susan it sounds like your entire trip was brilliant, and shared with good friends! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


That is a VERY nice set! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I can't see any frost on the ground, but it is chilly.
> Our stairs are now bare. All the old ratty carpet and disintegrating underpad are gone. The wood underneath is in better shape than I thought. The landings are a little rough. We have 2 cartons of hardwood, leftover from the floors, to cover them.
> I fudged and fiddled with my iPad last night and managed to copy all my Goodreader docs to my pc, since work is making changes to our iPad management software and I didn't want to lose all those patterns.
> And I vac packed the yarn I bought in July in Bracebridge when we went for our very hot trip to Muskoka Yarn Connection and to see the dams and waterfalls. And I only had 3 hours sleep the night before. I slept well last night.


The are a very nice looking set of stairs. Are you going to polish, stain, leave them as they, or cover them again? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I have caught up with everything so far; but I am betting, that there will be quite a bit more for me to read, when I wake tomorrow morning!

Sleep well xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love their horseradish. The Arby's here gives handfulls of the little packets out when you ask for them, so I have extras for other beef dishes.
> It sounds like they have put some additive into the flu shot. Probably to help preserve it. Usually they ask you to return if you have an itchy reaction.


I went the other day and ordered a sandwich with the purpose of getting the horsey sauce and they gave me three Arby's sauce and three horsey sauce I didn't even ask for the Arby's sauce!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yep, and when they do that, the entire load is contaminated! Our Council has been discussing strategies, or changes made to the bins, so that people who don't separate their rubish properly, can be identified, and be issued some form of punishment. I am not sure how they will do it though! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


They apparently have their ways I had been at my Mils and threw a piece of junk mail in her trash because I didn't want to carry it around the yard and I got a bill from her trash company.......yes I told them I was visiting her and I was not paying them, She went off on them too.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well I am waiting on the pharmacy to get DH’s prescription for tomorrow ready why do they wait till the last minute this pharmacy is about 20 miles from me it would have been nice to not have to feel rushed!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I cherish the memories of feeding the kids there, making cookies, birthday parties, Easter, Thanksgiving and Christmas celebrations and going shopping with my DMIL to pick it out. I hope the next family has equally loving times.


I hope so too and you will always have those memories while someone else enjoys the furniture! Now you can start making memories with the new set!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's a good idea if it wouldn't be too much trouble and if you could keep the cats and people off while you're doing it. xxxooo


Good point Pam!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have caught up with everything so far; but I am betting, that there will be quite a bit more for me to read, when I wake tomorrow morning!
> 
> Sleep well xoxoxo


Yeah, we are a gabby lot!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They apparently have their ways I had been at my Mils and threw a piece of junk mail in her trash because I didn't want to carry it around the yard and I got a bill from her trash company.......yes I told them I was visiting her and I was not paying them, She went off on them too.....


Wow, they're on the ball!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope so too and you will always have those memories while someone else enjoys the furniture! Now you can start making memories with the new set!! xxxx


I have already. I pulled out all the most recent family photos to put in frames to display. While selling the old house, the realtor asked us to remove personal photos. The table made for a great workspace. I got all done only to be reminded that it is school photo season and we'll have new ones in a very short time..I'll be doing it all again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I hope you are all fine and dandy. My first day back home and I'm missing all of you already. It's been cold today. 

Stephens plane should be landed now I hope and he'll be in a taxi homeward bound. He text me when he was in Heathrow. There will be a very welcome home when he gets in. I'm going up tomorrow afternoon. I haven't done much today other than sudoku and tidy. Infact more sudoku than tidying! 

I went in and sat with Karen for an hour and had some hot chocolate. I had my dinner for one when I came back. I'm going to send you a photo. It was a roast beef dinner. It wasn't bad but not like a homemade roast beef dinner. But it's a dinner inside me. I've got to send a couple of cards and emails this evening, so I'll just say I love yawl and I'm going to catchup.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


Now that is a classy set of furniture. It looks new. I love it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I only have a tiny bathroom so that is what I did. Still surprises me how dusty they get!!


I bet my bathrooms smaller than your June....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I bet my bathrooms smaller than your June....


Maybe, mine is 5'6" x 6'6". Good job I haven't got a cat cause I'd never be able to swing it in there!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe, mine is 5'6" x 6'6". Good job I haven't got a cat cause I'd never be able to swing it in there!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Yours is bigger than mine then


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yours is bigger than mine then


Nah, nah, nah nah nah!!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My lunch....beef is hidden.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> My lunch....beef is hidden.


It's all hidden. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


I love it, it's a perfect fit isn't it. How nice of them to help you get it all set up! A well deserved lasagna dinner I'd say ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the rug ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The house seems empty without Susan here, I miss her.
> 
> As the larder is still full of food we are not going to the supermarket or getting fish and chips today, but there is WI this evening.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine the house feels empty without her. She is such a darling lady. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope that soreness and itching has subsided by now! Trying to work out whether your comment about Arby's horseradish was serious or sarky!!xxxx


I like horseradish ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:05 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). I can't see any frost on the ground, but it is chilly.
> Our stairs are now bare. All the old ratty carpet and disintegrating underpad are gone. The wood underneath is in better shape than I thought. The landings are a little rough. We have 2 cartons of hardwood, leftover from the floors, to cover them.
> I fudged and fiddled with my iPad last night and managed to copy all my Goodreader docs to my pc, since work is making changes to our iPad management software and I didn't want to lose all those patterns.
> And I vac packed the yarn I bought in July in Bracebridge when we went for our very hot trip to Muskoka Yarn Connection and to see the dams and waterfalls. And I only had 3 hours sleep the night before. I slept well last night.


So pretty, I love the look of bare wood.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Itching, redness, soreness are all listed as normal possibility after receiving the shot. Doctor says it is a sign your body is building up immunity.


Still, you could take a Benadryl and see if that helps the reaction.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I usually buy Hotter shoes but their boots are over £100!!


I own there pairs of shoes and the dog chewed up one! LoL
I use to love shoes. Now I hate having to put them on. So I have 1 pair skip on casual, 1 pair skip on dress shoes, and chewed on flip flops. ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Doctor changed my med yesterday. Now I have almost 90 pills I cannot use. I have heard gossip that there is a program where you can turn in your unused pills to be distributed to those than can use them. Seems a shame to waste them when many people have to struggle to buy them. Also it is a pain to find a time and place to safely get rid of them. Any Ideas?


Take them back to the pharmacy it local WIC office. Usually they have a bin for old or unused meds.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is a great idea, I hope a lot of scarves get made, and that those who need them most, will get them! xoxoxo


I don't know how I missed her post on this but that is the sweetest idea ♥


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I don't remember if I mentioned that the pain management for is sending me back to the surgeon. I don't have a date yet, but with the amount of sliding the prosthetic is doing... I won't be utterly shocked if another surgery is in the cards ????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> I was trying not to be negative. I love their horsey radish. I have not had their roast beef sandwiches for years. I was surprised at how much smaller they are and the bun went into the bin.
> I believe my arm will be a small problem for a few days. Feels very warm, achy, and itchy this a.m.
> It really is no big deal when I consider the alternative.


Good morning Judith,
I love horseradish too especially the creamed version, put in on everything... just like it so much. I do my roasts on top of the stove now in a pot.. maybe sort of like the instant pot. They are tender after a few hours with a little broth in the bottom.
Hope your arm is ok, watch for redness. Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for your concern. If it becomes more painful I will consider taking Tylenol. At this point I will ignore the discomfort as much as I can.


linkan said:


> Still, you could take a Benadryl and see if that helps the reaction.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I have caught up with everything so far; but I am betting, that there will be quite a bit more for me to read, when I wake tomorrow morning!
> 
> Sleep well xoxoxo


Hi Judi, have a good sleep and hope things are going well in your neck of the woods. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> I went the other day and ordered a sandwich with the purpose of getting the horsey sauce and they gave me three Arby's sauce and three horsey sauce I didn't even ask for the Arby's sauce!


Do you like honey mustard Lisa? xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

binkbrice said:


> They apparently have their ways I had been at my Mils and threw a piece of junk mail in her trash because I didn't want to carry it around the yard and I got a bill from her trash company.......yes I told them I was visiting her and I was not paying them, She went off on them too.....


That's pretty nervy of them.. I have had strangers park at our bins and open their trunks and fill, I was irritated at first but then though if it doesn't happen often it's better than ending up in the woods. xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I hope you are all fine and dandy. My first day back home and I'm missing all of you already. It's been cold today.
> 
> Stephens plane should be landed now I hope and he'll be in a taxi homeward bound. He text me when he was in Heathrow. There will be a very welcome home when he gets in. I'm going up tomorrow afternoon. I haven't done much today other than sudoku and tidy. Infact more sudoku than tidying!
> 
> I went in and sat with Karen for an hour and had some hot chocolate. I had my dinner for one when I came back. I'm going to send you a photo. It was a roast beef dinner. It wasn't bad but not like a homemade roast beef dinner. But it's a dinner inside me. I've got to send a couple of cards and emails this evening, so I'll just say I love yawl and I'm going to catchup.


Roast Beast seems to be very popular with the sisters right now! xoxox


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Take them back to the pharmacy it local WIC office. Usually they have a bin for old or unused meds.


I would like for someone to use them. Dumping in the bin without identification means they will be disposed off. It makes sense to me the vial needs to be sealed and unused. Just have to find a local place that participates in that program.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

linkan said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned that the pain management for is sending me back to the surgeon. I don't have a date yet, but with the amount of sliding the prosthetic is doing... I won't be utterly shocked if another surgery is in the cards ????


Sorry to hear this. Is it cutting into your quality Nona time with little Marcelina? xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I saved the leftover packages of horsey sauce. It will taste good on my home made roast. To do a roast in my pot I add beef broth, set it for 1 minute per pound. It is tender and juicy. Then I often add potatoes and carrots and have a meal in one pot.
My arm is red, but only about the size of a half dollar. Ha, half dollar is about two inches. Just what I was told to expect. It is fine and in a day or two I will not even know which arm got the shot.



Islander said:


> Good morning Judith,
> I love horseradish too especially the creamed version, put in on everything... just like it so much. I do my roasts on top of the stove now in a pot.. maybe sort of like the instant pot. They are tender after a few hours with a little broth in the bottom.
> Hope your arm is ok, watch for redness. Have a good Wednesday.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's pretty nervy of them.. I have had strangers park at our bins and open their trunks and fill, I was irritated at first but then though if it doesn't happen often it's better than ending up in the woods. xxx


I think it's awesome that someone is finding a use for something. I make sure that I shred sensitive papers for that reason though. Sometimes I shred the shredded ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sorry to hear this. Is it cutting into your quality Nona time with little Marcelina? xoxo


Yeah, holding her constantly is out. I have to put her down, or have support pillows. I try to pre make bottles because trying to make them in a rush especially if she's fussy is hard. There's a way around most things.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've got her on a schedule that works for me pretty good now. Plus she's sitting in her high chair and getting food now! ❣
Rosebud is 5 months old today y'all ????
People say 6 months for food, but this girl was more than ready. She eats like a champ and is sleeping better at night now too. I think it's because she is more satisfied with getting baby food and rice cereals in her tummy.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

She would not take a pacifier ever, we tried, they always made her gag. She's a thumb sucker ???? I know it's bad for teeth later but oh it's so cute.

She's on the blanket I made Jen a few years back. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> She would not take a pacifier ever, we tried, they always made her gag. She's a thumb sucker ???? I know it's bad for teeth later but oh it's so cute.
> 
> She's on the blanket I made Jen a few years back. ????


Our DS did okay with a pacifier but discovered his thumb at around 5 months and never wanted the pacifier after that. He quit suckling his thumb when he turned 4. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

One minute per ounce. 


jinx said:


> I saved the leftover packages of horsey sauce. It will taste good on my home made roast. To do a roast in my pot I add beef broth, set it for 1 minute per pound. It is tender and juicy. Then I often add potatoes and carrots and have a meal in one pot.
> My arm is red, but only about the size of a half dollar. Ha, half dollar is about two inches. Just what I was told to expect. It is fine and in a day or two I will not even know which arm got the shot.


 :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Same from me also, Jackie! ???? xoxoxo


Happy for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm hoping you are better today Polly.


I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


I agree with June, sounds like sciatic nerve. 
I had that issue before. I rolled a pillow in to a ball-ish shape or roll like a sleeping bag. And laid on the floor with it under my lower back for 10 to 15 minutes a few times a day. It helps to get the kink out I guess. Mine felt much better after that.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sorry to hear this. Is it cutting into your quality Nona time with little Marcelina? xoxo


Oh no. So sorry to hear that, but not surprised given how you've described what's been happening. I hope you can get in quickly and have good pain management in the meantime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got her on a schedule that works for me pretty good now. Plus she's sitting in her high chair and getting food now! ❣
> Rosebud is 5 months old today y'all ????
> People say 6 months for food, but this girl was more than ready. She eats like a champ and is sleeping better at night now too. I think it's because she is more satisfied with getting baby food and rice cereals in her tummy.


She certainly looks well satisfied!! When mine were tiny, the rule was solids at 4 months, I wonder why they feel the needs to give out these rules, all babies are different and mommy and nonna know best!!! I cannot believe that 5 months have passed since Rosebud entered all our lives, how the time flies!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Our DS did okay with a pacifier but discovered his thumb at around 5 months and never wanted the pacifier after that. He quit suckling his thumb when he turned 4. :sm24: xxxooo


Liv was also a thumb sucker, I think mummy bribed her to stop before she started school, fortunately, I don't think it damaged her teeth!! Jake liked a muslin cloth to suck on, I think he had to be bribed as well!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool again this morning but becoming a 16'C sunny day later.
I feel like I'm getting the flu, with sniffles and upset tummy. This is a long weekend, so I have to go to work to get paid for Monday. So I'll go to work and puke there if I need to. :sm01:
I started on the sleeve of my Shifty. I need some more cable ends so I can do the other sleeve at the same time. I only have 1 pair of tips that are the right size. 
I also found out that 3 of my Chiaogoo cables are the wrong size. 2 are for the mini Chiaogoos that I can't find at the moment, and 1 is for a large set, which I don't own.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


Sending you healing, soothing, gentle hugs Polly!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


I think someone said that you have enough light furnishings in your kitchen to take a darker colour and I agree so I think that will look good. Are you doing it yourselves or getting some guys in? Looking forward to the pictures!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool again this morning but becoming a 16'C sunny day later.
> I feel like I'm getting the flu, with sniffles and upset tummy. This is a long weekend, so I have to go to work to get paid for Monday. So I'll go to work and puke there if I need to. :sm01:
> I started on the sleeve of my Shifty. I need some more cable ends so I can do the other sleeve at the same time. I only have 1 pair of tips that are the right size.
> I also found out that 3 of my Chiaogoo cables are the wrong size. 2 are for the mini Chiaogoos that I can't find at the moment, and 1 is for a large set, which I don't own.


Hope the poorly feeling passes soon without any detrimental effects!! Sorry your needles are giving you more grief!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv was also a thumb sucker, I think mummy bribed her to stop before she started school, fortunately, I don't think it damaged her teeth!! Jake liked a muslin cloth to suck on, I think he had to be bribed as well!! xxxx


DD had a pacifier until she was three. It didn't damage her teeth, but all the antibiotics that she had before she was 2 because of her extreme tonsillitus, did damage both her baby teeth and her adult teeth that were still in the gum.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I think someone said that you have enough light furnishings in your kitchen to take a darker colour and I agree so I think that will look good. Are you doing it yourselves or getting some guys in? Looking forward to the pictures!! xxxx


Yes I came to that conclusion, none of the lighter colours enhanced to kitchen. Unfortunately we are doing it ourselves, should be fun, can't work out how to combine paint pot, paint brush, ladders and crutches, can see a disaster waiting to happen. xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She certainly looks well satisfied!! When mine were tiny, the rule was solids at 4 months, I wonder why they feel the needs to give out these rules, all babies are different and mommy and nonna know best!!! I cannot believe that 5 months have passed since Rosebud entered all our lives, how the time flies!! xxxx


My brother was 11 pounds at birth. He was on watered down pablum at 3 months because mum just couldn't give him enough milk to fill him.
(When he was older, he used to get a loaf of bread before supper to make toast, so he would eat a normal amount at supper). My brother is now approaching retirement and he has never been overweight. He has one of "those" metabolisms. :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


I hope it works for you and you don't have to re-do after you've finished painting.
Have a good "Go with Flo" day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


It could also just be that your pilot light needs re-lighting. Our furnace used to do that a lot in the summer.
I like driving the uHaul trucks. DD thinks I should have been a truck driver. (She also says that I often dress like one??)
Do you have one of those grabber things. I hope you can see someone soon about your hurts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> She would not take a pacifier ever, we tried, they always made her gag. She's a thumb sucker ???? I know it's bad for teeth later but oh it's so cute.
> 
> She's on the blanket I made Jen a few years back. ????


A cutie in a cute outfit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I saved the leftover packages of horsey sauce. It will taste good on my home made roast. To do a roast in my pot I add beef broth, set it for 1 minute per pound. It is tender and juicy. Then I often add potatoes and carrots and have a meal in one pot.
> My arm is red, but only about the size of a half dollar. Ha, half dollar is about two inches. Just what I was told to expect. It is fine and in a day or two I will not even know which arm got the shot.


I'm glad that your arm is proceeding as you expected.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I came to that conclusion, none of the lighter colours enhanced to kitchen. Unfortunately we are doing it ourselves, should be fun, can't work out how to combine paint pot, paint brush, ladders and crutches, can see a disaster waiting to happen. xxxx :sm16: :sm23:


You be careful up there, both of you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I would like for someone to use them. Dumping in the bin without identification means they will be disposed off. It makes sense to me the vial needs to be sealed and unused. Just have to find a local place that participates in that program.


Our local pharmacy takes the drugs opened or not, also expired or not. They don't want the drugs dumped in the garbage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I don't remember if I mentioned that the pain management for is sending me back to the surgeon. I don't have a date yet, but with the amount of sliding the prosthetic is doing... I won't be utterly shocked if another surgery is in the cards ????


I can understand that if your arm is sliding.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I own there pairs of shoes and the dog chewed up one! LoL
> I use to love shoes. Now I hate having to put them on. So I have 1 pair skip on casual, 1 pair skip on dress shoes, and chewed on flip flops. ????????


Our dog chewed the leg of the coffee table when she was teething. We had that coffee table with the chewed on leg for years after we didn't have the dog. The cats chewed spaghetti straps when they were kittens. So mum has some nightgowns and camisoles with replaced straps. (That taught her not to leave her clothes laying on the bed)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


Like the sound of the teal colour, looking forward to seeing photos. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at the WI last night. We were doing seated yoga. I quite enjoyed it and the instructor was very good.Nothing much planned for today.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

UK ladies I have sent you an email regarding next year's getaway. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Maybe, mine is 5'6" x 6'6". Good job I haven't got a cat cause I'd never be able to swing it in there!!





grandma susan said:


> Yours is bigger than mine then


That's bigger than my small bathroom too. I almost touch the wall with my knees when using the porcelain. The toilet probably should have been turned the other way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The are a very nice looking set of stairs. Are you going to polish, stain, leave them as they, or cover them again? xoxoxo


I'd like them stained. Mum wants to paint them white. The landings are going to be covered with hardwood, same as the floor and the same colour as the spindles. The landings are rougher plywood at the moment.
As for the cats, we just lock them in the basement with piles of their food and then we can do the painting/staining/nailing down the hardwood. I want to do them sooner while we can still open the windows to vent the fumes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'd like them stained. Mum wants to paint them white. The landings are going to be covered with hardwood, same as the floor and the same colour as the spindles. The landings are rougher plywood at the moment.


Looking forward to seeing the project progress and the final result.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at the WI last night. We were doing seated yoga. I quite enjoyed it and the instructor was very good.Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


Happy Thursday.
Will you continue with the yoga now?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. The construction zone on the highway is backed up again.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Will you continue with the yoga now?


Might do. If I have time????


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sure, it's 39 Warren Road, Rhyl, Denbighshire, LL18 1DR
> 
> Well done for contributing!!!


Many thanks. It's nice to have somewhere to send them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is good practice to have a furnace cleaned and checked at least once a year. The problem could easily be quite simple. We have had to change the battery in our thermostat. It was quite an issue to remove the cover to get to the battery, but it finally came off and putting in the new battery quickly solved our problem.
I have a picker upper claw near my chair. I could pick things up but it seems they always roll under the desk or table where they are impossible to reach. https://www.walmart.com/browse/health/reachers-and-grabbers/976760_1005860_2979341_6112119?cat_id=976760_1005860_2979341_6112119&facet=retailer%3AWalmart.com



jollypolly said:


> I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you have chosen a color. I suggest you not climb a ladder with your crutches. That sounds like an accident waiting to happen.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is amazing how the right size needle or cable hides when you are looking for it. I spend some time yesterday looking for exactly the needle I wanted. In the process I got all the needles put in their correct place so finding one the next time should be fairly easily. I remember when I had two sets of Boye needlemaster, small and large sizes. I thought I have every knitting needle I would ever need. Amazingly after all these years those needles are still in good shape. Just wish they would not come undone when one uses them. I actually have superglued them together and that has solved my problem with them.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool again this morning but becoming a 16'C sunny day later.
> I feel like I'm getting the flu, with sniffles and upset tummy. This is a long weekend, so I have to go to work to get paid for Monday. So I'll go to work and puke there if I need to. :sm01:
> I started on the sleeve of my Shifty. I need some more cable ends so I can do the other sleeve at the same time. I only have 1 pair of tips that are the right size.
> I also found out that 3 of my Chiaogoo cables are the wrong size. 2 are for the mini Chiaogoos that I can't find at the moment, and 1 is for a large set, which I don't own.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My brother weighed 13 pounds and 1 ounce at birth. Amazing that both he and my mother lived through that. I was 12 pounds and 9 ounces. Years later they found out that having very heavy babies could mean the mother was diabetic or had gestational diabetes.



nitz8catz said:


> My brother was 11 pounds at birth. He was on watered down pablum at 3 months because mum just couldn't give him enough milk to fill him.
> (When he was older, he used to get a loaf of bread before supper to make toast, so he would eat a normal amount at supper). My brother is now approaching retirement and he has never been overweight. He has one of "those" metabolisms. :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Our pharmacy also takes the drugs and disposes of them. I read about an organization the takes sealed medications and distributes them for people to use.



nitz8catz said:


> Our local pharmacy takes the drugs opened or not, also expired or not. They don't want the drugs dumped in the garbage.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Perhaps the seated yoga poses could be done while crafting?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at the WI last night. We were doing seated yoga. I quite enjoyed it and the instructor was very good.Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My brother weighed 13 pounds and 1 ounce at birth. Amazing that both he and my mother lived through that. I was 12 pounds and 9 ounces. Years later they found out that having very heavy babies could mean the mother was diabetic or had gestational diabetes.


Oh wow, your poor mum!! Were you and your bro C-section? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My very small bathroom is just large enough for a sink and a toilet with very little space between them. Width wise I can reach both walls with my wingspan. Then again I spend little time in there so it is the perfect size.



nitz8catz said:


> That's bigger than my small bathroom too. I almost touch the wall with my knees when using the porcelain. The toilet probably should have been turned the other way.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> My very small bathroom is just large enough for a sink and a toilet with very little space between them. Width wise I can reach both walls with my wingspan. Then again I spend little time in there so it is the perfect size.


Well it's this "bathroom" thing again isn't it? Over here a bathroom always has a bath or shower in it, not so over there!! My downstairs "cloakroom", which has no cloaks in it, just a toilet and hand basin, is 32" x 47"!!!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> My brother weighed 13 pounds and 1 ounce at birth. Amazing that both he and my mother lived through that. I was 12 pounds and 9 ounces. Years later they found out that having very heavy babies could mean the mother was diabetic or had gestational diabetes.


I was only 5lbs 8 ounces, must have given my mother an easy time. xx :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but cool Norfolk. Have decided on a paint colour hope it works or we'll be redecorating again. Gone right off yellows and have now gone for a darkish teal I think you would call it. Difficult to explain so will take a photo when it's done (don't hold your breath). Not sure what's on the agenda today so will just go with Flo. Try and enjoy your day. xx


Looking forward to seeing it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool again this morning but becoming a 16'C sunny day later.
> I feel like I'm getting the flu, with sniffles and upset tummy. This is a long weekend, so I have to go to work to get paid for Monday. So I'll go to work and puke there if I need to. :sm01:
> I started on the sleeve of my Shifty. I need some more cable ends so I can do the other sleeve at the same time. I only have 1 pair of tips that are the right size.
> I also found out that 3 of my Chiaogoo cables are the wrong size. 2 are for the mini Chiaogoos that I can't find at the moment, and 1 is for a large set, which I don't own.


Sending you many healing hugs that you get better soon and aren't getting sick with the flu. So sorry about the wrong size cables for the tips you have. Hope you can get that sorted soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It could also just be that your pilot light needs re-lighting. Our furnace used to do that a lot in the summer.
> I like driving the uHaul trucks. DD thinks I should have been a truck driver. (She also says that I often dress like one??)
> Do you have one of those grabber things. I hope you can see someone soon about your hurts.


Me, too, Polly. Sending you many healing hugs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our local pharmacy takes the drugs opened or not, also expired or not. They don't want the drugs dumped in the garbage.


We've got a pharmacy near us here that does the same thing. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looking forward to seeing the project progress and the final result.


Me, too, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your the winner!???? ???? Most time we call it a half bath. One could take a sponge bath using the sink. Of course no sponge involve as nowadays a cloth would be used.



London Girl said:


> Well it's this "bathroom" thing again isn't it? Over here a bathroom always has a bath or shower in it, not so over there!! My downstairs "cloakroom", which has no cloaks in it, just a toilet and hand basin, is 32" x 47"!!!xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Polly, If you are still looking for a cardigan/Jacket for a 6 year old, I downloaded a Pattern called "Atlantis Cardigan", but not sure where I downloaded it from, but it has the Website of "willowyarns.com". It might be on Ravelry, but I am not sure, so either do a search using the name of the Pattern, either on Ravelry, or on the "Willow Yarns" site. It is a top down Pattern, in Stripes, but you don't have to do stripes; if you have a knitting Stitch Encyclopaedia, or look online, for a knitting stitch pattern that you like, and use that instead of the stripes! I hope you find this helpful, and the pattern is useful. If you haven't tried Top Down patterns previously, they are quite easy to do, and there are no seams to sew! Just ensure that you have the childs' measurements, and possibly make it a size larger, to allow for any growth spurts she may have, during the making of the cardigan. i
> 
> I would share the pattern with you, but I haven't worked out how to do that yet, so I will see if I can get it on my Ravelry page, and perhaps I can share it from there! I shall see what I can sort out!
> This is a lovely pattern and the site has a lot I want to look at. Thank you so much for the work it took you to get it for me. I see you posted on the 3rd and I just got here to find it. I've started one I found but had to try it on my yarn which I had and the yarn weight didn't match. Yarn goes from dark pink to lighter shades. I tried knitting as the pattern said and of course it was too big due to the yarn weight difference. I did again about 12 rows and still not right so I'm on my third try and seems ok. Next one I'll do is the pattern you sent me which is really great. I wish I'd found it first. This house fix is taking me away from what I want to do. I'm so glad you gave me this pattern. You are such a kind and generous person.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Your the winner!???? ???? Most time we call it a half bath. One could take a sponge bath using the sink. Of course no sponge involve as nowadays a cloth would be used.


 :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is good practice to have a furnace cleaned and checked at least once a year. The problem could easily be quite simple. We have had to change the battery in our thermostat. It was quite an issue to remove the cover to get to the battery, but it finally came off and putting in the new battery quickly solved our problem.
> I have a picker upper claw near my chair. I could pick things up but it seems they always roll under the desk or table where they are impossible to reach. https://www.walmart.com/browse/health/reachers-and-grabbers/976760_1005860_2979341_6112119?cat_id=976760_1005860_2979341_6112119&facet=retailer%3AWalmart.com


I have a picker upper but it only handles light things and as you said they go where they aren't reachable. I'm going to the doctor in 2 hours. I finally decided the pain is not going away on its own. Hoping the battery is all I need.
I'm looking at the grabbers on your site. They are high quality Much stronger than mine. I'll have to get one. Thanks for that info.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I have a picker upper but it only handles light things and as you said they go where they aren't reachable. I'm going to the doctor in 2 hours. I finally decided the pain is not going away on its own. Hoping the battery is all I need.


Well done, you know it makes sense, hope they can ease for pain dear! xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, you know it makes sense, hope they can ease for pain dear! xxxx


My concern is that pain meds might affect my heart problem I'm not taking meds for. Also hoping it's not my spine which could be a bigggg problem! Guess I'll find out or he will send me to another doctor on and on and on. See how I just find all possible negative results. I have friends who just assume all will go right but I've had every go-wrong event all my life so I prepare for the worse and hope for the best.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My concern is that pain meds might affect my heart problem I'm not taking meds for. Also hoping it's not my spine which could be a bigggg problem! Guess I'll find out or he will send me to another doctor on and on and on. See how I just find all possible negative results. I have friends who just assume all will go right but I've had every go-wrong event all my life so I prepare for the worse and hope for the best.


I guess that's not a bad strategy, let us know how you get on!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, I see how your find all negative results. I wish you would try not to do that. I think that is more damaging to your health than taking a few tylenol. Sometimes negative thoughts are a self fulfilling prophecy. Remember you are our "Jolly Polly."
Hoping the doctor puts your mind at ease and you find relief from your pain.????



jollypolly said:


> My concern is that pain meds might affect my heart problem I'm not taking meds for. Also hoping it's not my spine which could be a bigggg problem! Guess I'll find out or he will send me to another doctor on and on and on. See how I just find all possible negative results. I have friends who just assume all will go right but I've had every go-wrong event all my life so I prepare for the worse and hope for the best.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a wonderful casserole made by sue. She seems a little brighter today, but still a long way to go to be better. And I have been out for coffee and some groceries this afternoon, I got my ready meals from TESCO, they are really good, and I'll do my grocery shopping at Asda tomorrow. Stephen came in from work still jet lagged and he's away at 2am to Majorca on Saturday. He's so tired. It's rough all this jet setting. Haha✈

Richard is enjoying his job and it will be the second week down tomorrow. He has to go and photograph stuff next week. He seems incredible happy and that's wonderful to see. Matthew is still plodding on at uni. Today was a long day for him but tomorrow's only half a day.

As you can tell I've got nothing to talk about, except to tell you that tomorrow evening Dorothy and myself are going back to see a different medium haha. Her bil passed away on Monday so he might still b floating around. 

I'm going to catchup and read my emails about our break next year. Thankyou Josephine for sorting it out for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got her on a schedule that works for me pretty good now. Plus she's sitting in her high chair and getting food now! ❣
> Rosebud is 5 months old today y'all ????
> People say 6 months for food, but this girl was more than ready. She eats like a champ and is sleeping better at night now too. I think it's because she is more satisfied with getting baby food and rice cereals in her tummy.


Couldn't you just kiss those cheeks. She's a fine girl. You're doing something right, she's beautiful .


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> One minute per ounce.
> 
> :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


I thought that was a bit fast, I nearly, nearly thought of having one? Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like the sound of the teal colour, looking forward to seeing photos. xx


I got a teal cardigan at primark. It was designer primark


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's bigger than my small bathroom too. I almost touch the wall with my knees when using the porcelain. The toilet probably should have been turned the other way.


,!!!????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I got a teal cardigan at primark. It was designer primark


Our paint is probably a bit darker than you cardi. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Do you like honey mustard Lisa? xxx


I do but I am allergic to mustard!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


She did a great job!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think someone said that you have enough light furnishings in your kitchen to take a darker colour and I agree so I think that will look good. Are you doing it yourselves or getting some guys in? Looking forward to the pictures!! xxxx


I love dark teal and I think it will look great and it's paint it's not permanent you can always change it!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She certainly looks well satisfied!! When mine were tiny, the rule was solids at 4 months, I wonder why they feel the needs to give out these rules, all babies are different and mommy and nonna know best!!! I cannot believe that 5 months have passed since Rosebud entered all our lives, how the time flies!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

So precious! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful baby.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think someone said that you have enough light furnishings in your kitchen to take a darker colour and I agree so I think that will look good. Are you doing it yourselves or getting some guys in? Looking forward to the pictures!! xxxx


Me too can't wait ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Couldn't you just kiss those cheeks. She's a fine girl. You're doing something right, she's beautiful .


That's what I said today and just kept kissing her she is adorable!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). Cool again this morning but becoming a 16'C sunny day later.
> I feel like I'm getting the flu, with sniffles and upset tummy. This is a long weekend, so I have to go to work to get paid for Monday. So I'll go to work and puke there if I need to. :sm01:
> I started on the sleeve of my Shifty. I need some more cable ends so I can do the other sleeve at the same time. I only have 1 pair of tips that are the right size.
> I also found out that 3 of my Chiaogoo cables are the wrong size. 2 are for the mini Chiaogoos that I can't find at the moment, and 1 is for a large set, which I don't own.


Oh no! I hope it's not actually the flu, and that you feel better soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother was 11 pounds at birth. He was on watered down pablum at 3 months because mum just couldn't give him enough milk to fill him.
> (When he was older, he used to get a loaf of bread before supper to make toast, so he would eat a normal amount at supper). My brother is now approaching retirement and he has never been overweight. He has one of "those" metabolisms. :sm16:


Don't tell him this.. but I kind of hate him a little.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our dog chewed the leg of the coffee table when she was teething. We had that coffee table with the chewed on leg for years after we didn't have the dog. The cats chewed spaghetti straps when they were kittens. So mum has some nightgowns and camisoles with replaced straps. (That taught her not to leave her clothes laying on the bed)


It's funny how I just now realized how auto correct messed my whole post up.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was only 5lbs 8 ounces, must have given my mother an easy time. xx :sm15:


I have no idea what I weighed at birth. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


It looks so much better ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful baby.


Thanks, she's my little angel. So sweet.????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


He's so cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Me too can't wait ????


We're doing ourselves hopefully, we'll see how we get on. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy, blustery, damp Norfolk, not actually raining yet but could do any minute. Off shopping later as it's Friday so probably no decorating today, something to look forward to over the weekend, must get something quick and easy for meals. Have at last got an eye appointment, Nov. 13th, hopefully at the right clinic this time. Apart from that nothing much happening. Have a good Friday, it's almost weekend. xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. Sending you many healing hugs. xxxooo


Son got batteries that last years and the heat is on. Doctor had so many patients he was hopping all over. He said it's not a break but a sprain. I'm relieved. He gave me prescriptions for stronger ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer which makes you drowsy. Some days The pain was less sharp and of course in his office I could bend and such with less sharp pain than when I nearly go through the roof. I surprised myself how I could drive the uhaul but I didn't change lanes because I wasn't sure how long the van was compared to the space to move into. I just made sure as I pulled out of lots I got in a lane where I could keep going I like those grabbers a lot. Mine isn't anywhere close to being as nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, you know it makes sense, hope they can ease for pain dear! xxxx


He gave me muscle relaxer and stronger ibuprofen. He said it's a sprain not a break but my concern is for my spine which feels bad at the lower 4 inches.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, I see how your find all negative results. I wish you would try not to do that. I think that is more damaging to your health than taking a few tylenol. Sometimes negative thoughts are a self fulfilling prophecy. Remember you are our "Jolly Polly."
> Hoping the doctor puts your mind at ease and you find relief from your pain.????


I guess I figure if I know what I'll do in any negative situation I can avoid it and all will,be positive. Like taking an umbrella in case of rain and being ok whether it rains or not.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I got a teal cardigan at primark. It was designer primark


Primani!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a wonderful casserole made by sue. She seems a little brighter today, but still a long way to go to be better. And I have been out for coffee and some groceries this afternoon, I got my ready meals from TESCO, they are really good, and I'll do my grocery shopping at Asda tomorrow. Stephen came in from work still jet lagged and he's away at 2am to Majorca on Saturday. He's so tired. It's rough all this jet setting. Haha✈
> 
> Richard is enjoying his job and it will be the second week down tomorrow. He has to go and photograph stuff next week. He seems incredible happy and that's wonderful to see. Matthew is still plodding on at uni. Today was a long day for him but tomorrow's only half a day.
> 
> ...


Would the medium know what an ugly face moaning in a marshmallow shape means?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> She did a great job!! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Yes she did!! Xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


Really sharp!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love dark teal and I think it will look great and it's paint it's not permanent you can always change it!


My living room was painted by the previous owners. It's celery green which I wouldn't have chosen but honestly I like it a lot now. I like teal. I usually feel more up best with brighter shade of the color.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from the knitting and sewing show at AllyPally! Pretty busy here but it looks good! Catch you later xxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from the knitting and sewing show at AllyPally! Pretty busy here but it looks good! Catch you later xxxxxxxx


Have a wonderful day. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Nothing much planned for today.

UK girls I have sent you another email.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:18 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It will be getting up to 17'C this afternoon with sun again. My tires keep complaining that it is too cold and putting a snowflake on my dash display. I've got the message, just need to collect the money. I need new winter tires and rims for this car. I kept telling the LYS owner as she brought out new yarn and a new wooden yarn winder that I wanted, that I need to buy tires. She said she would set one aside for me.
Knit Night was fun but not a lively as usual. We were all concentrating on patterns.
I've started the sleeves on my Shifty sweater. The LYS owner who is also doing the Shifty is just finishing the ribbing on the bottom of the body.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> UK girls I have sent you another email.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
I feel like running away for the weekend. This is our Thanksgiving weekend, so family and turkey.
Have a nice relaxed day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from the knitting and sewing show at AllyPally! Pretty busy here but it looks good! Catch you later xxxxxxxx


Enjoy all the wool fumes. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My living room was painted by the previous owners. It's celery green which I wouldn't have chosen but honestly I like it a lot now. I like teal. I usually feel more up best with brighter shade of the color.


Celery green, lettuce green and asparagus green have been really popular lately in the yarn sales at my LYS.
Our front room is sage green and mum's room is a darker shade of sage green.
The rest of our house is various shades of sand. Except the upstairs bathroom (that's the one that is 10' x 10' with a stupid big soaker tub in the corner and a separate cave-dark shower), it is shades of mushroom and gray.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Would the medium know what an ugly face moaning in a marshmallow shape means?


huh? :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I guess I figure if I know what I'll do in any negative situation I can avoid it and all will,be positive. Like taking an umbrella in case of rain and being ok whether it rains or not.


Were you a girl scout? Always being prepared? :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> He gave me muscle relaxer and stronger ibuprofen. He said it's a sprain not a break but my concern is for my spine which feels bad at the lower 4 inches.


Perhaps a massage from a professional massager would help with that. I'm glad that it is a sprain not a break, but soft tissue seems to take longer to heal, so be kind to yourself.
I once tore a muscle in my lower back and every time that I overdo that muscle lets me know.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Son got batteries that last years and the heat is on. Doctor had so many patients he was hopping all over. He said it's not a break but a sprain. I'm relieved. He gave me prescriptions for stronger ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer which makes you drowsy. Some days The pain was less sharp and of course in his office I could bend and such with less sharp pain than when I nearly go through the roof. I surprised myself how I could drive the uhaul but I didn't change lanes because I wasn't sure how long the van was compared to the space to move into. I just made sure as I pulled out of lots I got in a lane where I could keep going I like those grabbers a lot. Mine isn't anywhere close to being as nice.


When I drove a moving truck for my sister, (she lived 2 hours away at the time) I let all the cars go ahead of me. It's surprising how many drivers don't realize that trucks can't stop as quickly as cars and do really stupid moves in front of the truck.
I'm glad that your heat is on. We've been turning on the furnace every night and turn it off during the day. I need to make a "Fall" program for my programmable thermostat. I have a summer one and a winter one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy, blustery, damp Norfolk, not actually raining yet but could do any minute. Off shopping later as it's Friday so probably no decorating today, something to look forward to over the weekend, must get something quick and easy for meals. Have at last got an eye appointment, Nov. 13th, hopefully at the right clinic this time. Apart from that nothing much happening. Have a good Friday, it's almost weekend. xx


Over here Friday IS the start of the weekend for a lot of people who work in Toronto. The highway is half bare. Quick drive in for me.
I get to vote tonight at an advance poll. It should be quiet too as it is the start of a long weekend. And schools have a Professional Development day today, so no school for the kids. (No buses for me to avoid)
Enjoy your Friday and your shopping. I hope the rain holds off until you are back inside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My brother was 11 pounds at birth. He was on watered down pablum at 3 months because mum just couldn't give him enough milk to fill him.
> (When he was older, he used to get a loaf of bread before supper to make toast, so he would eat a normal amount at supper). My brother is now approaching retirement and he has never been overweight. He has one of "those" metabolisms.





linkan said:


> Don't tell him this.. but I kind of hate him a little.


And he can't figure out that everyone isn't built the same way as him, which just makes it worse.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh no! I hope it's not actually the flu, and that you feel better soon.


Seems to be a 24 hours thing. I'm much better now. The sniffles are almost gone, my temperature is better and tummy feels better too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

5 months already. Tell her to stop growing so fast. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


Wonderful. A special turtle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and just had a wonderful casserole made by sue. She seems a little brighter today, but still a long way to go to be better. And I have been out for coffee and some groceries this afternoon, I got my ready meals from TESCO, they are really good, and I'll do my grocery shopping at Asda tomorrow. Stephen came in from work still jet lagged and he's away at 2am to Majorca on Saturday. He's so tired. It's rough all this jet setting. Haha✈
> 
> Richard is enjoying his job and it will be the second week down tomorrow. He has to go and photograph stuff next week. He seems incredible happy and that's wonderful to see. Matthew is still plodding on at uni. Today was a long day for him but tomorrow's only half a day.
> 
> ...


Have an enjoyable time at the medium.
It's nice to hear that Richard is enjoying his job.
Tell Matthew to keep on. His year will pass quickly. He may not think so right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a lovely Friday and a great weekend.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> I feel like running away for the weekend. This is our Thanksgiving weekend, so family and turkey.
> Have a nice relaxed day.


Run away here. You're always welcome xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from the knitting and sewing show at AllyPally! Pretty busy here but it looks good! Catch you later xxxxxxxx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Seems to be a 24 hours thing. I'm much better now. The sniffles are almost gone, my temperature is better and tummy feels better too.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful. A special turtle.


I think you have to tell time not to go so fast!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well, some how some way you know who made bail and is once again a menace out on the streets. 
I had a stroll through public records recently, I discovered that this is his 13th offense of assault and battery. 
Our Justice system is definitely flawed to a degree that it's unsalvageable. You literally have to wait till he kills someone before he'll do any real time.

The police showed up at younger sisters house today to remove them. We've all been telling them for years that it was going to happen. You can't just not pay your mortgage and expect to keep your house. Her DH is a nutjob too. The cops gave them one more week to get everything out.

I'm taking rosebud to see my mom and dad today. Pretty soon little sister will be living there with her while family.

My sweet daughter woke me up with breakfast in bed ???? . What a lovely way to start a day. ????
But... Here we go.. my head started hurting the second I sat up. 
????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Well, some how some way you know who made bail and is once again a menace out on the streets.
> I had a stroll through public records recently, I discovered that this is his 13th offense of assault and battery.
> Our Justice system is definitely flawed to a degree that it's unsalvageable. You literally have to wait till he kills someone before he'll do any real time.
> 
> ...


Oh no and things were just getting back to a bit normal and relaxed. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well, some how some way you know who made bail and is once again a menace out on the streets.
> I had a stroll through public records recently, I discovered that this is his 13th offense of assault and battery.
> Our Justice system is definitely flawed to a degree that it's unsalvageable. You literally have to wait till he kills someone before he'll do any real time.
> 
> ...


So sorry you and your family are going through thus, I just hope and wish that better times are round the corner xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you and your family are going through thus, I just hope and wish that better times are round the corner xxxx


I know they are. It's just a matter of time, things have to come to a head and be resolved so we can all keep pushing forward.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you and your family are going through thus, I just hope and wish that better times are round the corner xxxx


I'm adding a big group {{{{{HUG}}}}}}!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry you and your family are going through thus, I just hope and wish that better times are round the corner xxxx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


And me (((((((((XXXXXXXX))))))))


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

(((((hugs))))) all received and given in return with heart felt thanks y'all.

Now look at this....

Makes everything else melt away.

Cracks me up how she sleeps like this alot????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> (((((hugs))))) all received and given in return with heart felt thanks y'all.
> 
> Now look at this....
> 
> ...


So relaxed! She is absolutely adorable! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

And me. ((((((xoxoxoxo)))))


PurpleFi said:


> And me (((((((((XXXXXXXX))))))))


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, I've been out with Dorothy tonight, so I'm just in at 9.15pm. I might tell you sometime about my night but not tonight. I'm a bit tired, I've just popped in to say night to yawl. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


It's pretty. She's clever


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

She's getting interesting now. You've lots of fun to come


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


Absolutely wonderful news and a great surprise for you! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Nothing much planned for today.
> 
> UK girls I have sent you another email.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


I think you are working too hard Josephine. Don't panic if we can't go. Something will turn up. It's good of you to take it on board. Youve more guts than me....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> huh? :sm07:


It lost me too mav...????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And me (((((((((XXXXXXXX))))))))


And me too. (((((Hugs and kisses))))))). Xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are so right. Many people complain about semi drivers, but it is often the fault of the cars driver as they cut semis off or ride close to their back bumper. The saying goes if you cannot see the semi drivers mirror he cannot see you.
I drove home from Sturgis one summer. Harold needed to rest. We had a truck camper with a toy hauler hooked on the back. I was going to just stay in the slow lane. Ha, as soon as Harold climbed in the truck camper and went to sleep we hit construction. Had to change lane constantly. No fun at all!



nitz8catz said:


> When I drove a moving truck for my sister, (she lived 2 hours away at the time) I let all the cars go ahead of me. It's surprising how many drivers don't realize that trucks can't stop as quickly as cars and do really stupid moves in front of the truck.
> I'm glad that your heat is on. We've been turning on the furnace every night and turn it off during the day. I need to make a "Fall" program for my programmable thermostat. I have a summer one and a winter one.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


What a wonderful surprise. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


Oh, what a wonderful surprise, so happy for you!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


What a fantastic surprise. So thankful he is home safe. Hope he doesn't have to go back.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts for my grandson. He will be home for a bit as he is taking classes at college this next semester. He needs to get another degree to get another promotion. Then he tells me he will volunteer to go back. Makes his grandparents very nervous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> (((((hugs))))) all received and given in return with heart felt thanks y'all.
> 
> Now look at this....
> 
> ...


Each kid (person) has a predominate sleep position. Mine is the "yearner" per the attached. Our youngest daughter slept on her back like that only with her legs bent up and crossed starting at about 4 years old. Imagine my delight and amazement to see her son sleeping the exact same way. I couldn't find any description of that position, but the "soldier" would fit them both as descriptions.

https://m.ranker.com/list/meanings-behind-sleeping-positions/erin-mccann?utm_Source=pinterest&utm_campaign=Health_Beauty&utm_medium=pinterestpost

Your DGD is just so precious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


What a glorious surprise! It's hard to plan around plane arrival times. Do the military still fly as "stand by"?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts for my grandson. He will be home for a bit as he is taking classes at college this next semester. He needs to get another degree to get another promotion. Then he tells me he will volunteer to go back. Makes his grandparents very nervous.


Yeah, I can fully understand that, I feel for you xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. I have a nasty feeling today is D day (decorating). Have to tape up all the edges first and of course DH has bought the wrong tape, it's way too narrow but we'll see how we go. Not sure when I'll be back but see you later have a better weekend than we will have (not difficult). xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. I have a nasty feeling today is D day (decorating). Have to tape up all the edges first and of course DH has bought the wrong tape, it's way too narrow but we'll see how we go. Not sure when I'll be back but see you later have a better weekend than we will have (not difficult). xx


Be careful on any ladders! Photos please.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. I have a nasty feeling today is D day (decorating). Have to tape up all the edges first and of course DH has bought the wrong tape, it's way too narrow but we'll see how we go. Not sure when I'll be back but see you later have a better weekend than we will have (not difficult). xx


Thinking of you two, hope it goes well and don't fall in the paint pot!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a dull grey rainy day in London! I'm off to meet up with our Lifeline today, will report back later. Have a good one everybody! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull grey rainy day in London! I'm off to meet up with our Lifeline today, will report back later. Have a good one everybody! Xxxx


Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.

I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.
> 
> I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


Oh me too, we're all behind you love, you go and give them hell!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts for my grandson. He will be home for a bit as he is taking classes at college this next semester. He needs to get another degree to get another promotion. Then he tells me he will volunteer to go back. Makes his grandparents very nervous.


What a lovely surprise and so glad he is going to be home for a while. Hope you get to see lots of him. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.
> 
> I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


So sorry to hear you've had to go through all this. Hope you will now get it resolved. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. It hasn't stopped raining all night. Being a bit lazy atm so I've not been doing much and nothing much planned for today. Maybe call over to DDs for a coffee.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, a wonderful great surprise. He has always been on a scheduled flight. Glad this time his flight landed at a reasonable time rather than 3 a.m. His flight was on time and in fact he had to wait for his ride home for a few minutes. 


RookieRetiree said:


> What a glorious surprise! It's hard to plan around plane arrival times. Do the military still fly as "stand by"?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you have to deal with this person. He met his match when he met you. Hoping your actions will protect others from him in the future.



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.
> 
> I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We do not get to see him much when he is home. Just a relief to know he is close by. It was a toss up whether he was coming here first or going home to see/ride his Harley first. Yeah, we were a bit more important than his bike.



PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely surprise and so glad he is going to be home for a while. Hope you get to see lots of him. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> We do not get to see him much when he is home. Just a relief to know he is close by. It was a toss up whether he was coming here first or going home to see/ride his Harley first. Yeah, we were a bit more important than his bike.


What an honour ????????????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you two, hope it goes well and don't fall in the paint pot!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Well someone put HIS foot in a big blob of paint almost straight away. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.
> 
> I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


Have I missed something here? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> We do not get to see him much when he is home. Just a relief to know he is close by. It was a toss up whether he was coming here first or going home to see/ride his Harley first. Yeah, we were a bit more important than his bike.


Wow you were honoured. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> What an honour ????????????????????????


Snap. xx :sm11:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

First coat safely negotiated, dinner's done and so am I for the day. Very pleased with how it's looking just wish DH could paint straight-ish lines and keep the paint on the wall. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First coat safely negotiated, dinner's done and so am I for the day. Very pleased with how it's looking just wish DH could paint straight-ish lines and keep the paint on the wall. xx :sm16:


Sent you email


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Sent you email


Yep, OK. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. I have a nasty feeling today is D day (decorating). Have to tape up all the edges first and of course DH has bought the wrong tape, it's way too narrow but we'll see how we go. Not sure when I'll be back but see you later have a better weekend than we will have (not difficult). xx


Hope it all goes smoothly and you can get it done today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull grey rainy day in London! I'm off to meet up with our Lifeline today, will report back later. Have a good one everybody! Xxxx


I hope you and Rebecca have a wonderful day together. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Night of no sleep. I sent over the last attempt to get the contractor to realize that I will NOT back down and no amount of intimidating phone calls or emails will detract me from my goal. My goal has changed; I will be finding an attorney on Monday to determine if it's civil or criminal action (or both) that needs to happen.
> 
> I detest bullies, liars and predatory business practices!


Oh, Jeanette, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this! I hope you can get it resolved quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. It hasn't stopped raining all night. Being a bit lazy atm so I've not been doing much and nothing much planned for today. Maybe call over to DDs for a coffee.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


A lazy day for you sounds good! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well someone put HIS foot in a big blob of paint almost straight away. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear! I hope he didn't track it anywhere. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I've had a pleasant afternoon, talking to my uk kps on watts app. I've got to tell you they are a silly bunch of ladies and they are all excited about our trip to York. I reckon it's 24 weeks but I could be out a week or too.....and they've been going on all excited and silly, I could hardly concentrate on my sudoku. Saxy was doing a jigsaw. Josephine was nursing bently and having a wine, June and Rebecca were having lunch...

Stephen texted from Malta, he's done his first dive of the holiday. I'm so pleased he's home from Japan, it doesn't look good out there at all.its so sad.

I went to see a medium last night. Weather I or you want to believe in it, it was very strange. I've written down most of the things she said to me so as I can remember and most of it was only known to me and my family. I didn't know the lady from Adam, so it's strange. I'll go back in March. She said I was stubborn???? Who me....those kind of things don't make me believe her, but when she comes up with dates of passing then it does make me wonder, what if.....enough.

I'm going to catch up now so I'll see you all later. Luv yawl...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the thoughts for my grandson. He will be home for a bit as he is taking classes at college this next semester. He needs to get another degree to get another promotion. Then he tells me he will volunteer to go back. Makes his grandparents very nervous.


I'm so proud for you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well someone put HIS foot in a big blob of paint almost straight away. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh no!!! Did he make the blob as well?? :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First coat safely negotiated, dinner's done and so am I for the day. Very pleased with how it's looking just wish DH could paint straight-ish lines and keep the paint on the wall. xx :sm16:


So glad you are still happy with the colour! Next coat tomorrow? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Hope it all goes smoothly and you can get it done today. xxxooo


First coat done, second tomorrow hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh dear! I hope he didn't track it anywhere. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


Haven't looked too closely yet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh no!!! Did he make the blob as well?? :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Yep. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First coat done, second tomorrow hopefully. xx


Great! Good progress. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a pleasant afternoon, talking to my uk kps on watts app. I've got to tell you they are a silly bunch of ladies and they are all excited about our trip to York. I reckon it's 24 weeks but I could be out a week or too.....and they've been going on all excited and silly, I could hardly concentrate on my sudoku. Saxy was doing a jigsaw. Josephine was nursing bently and having a wine, June and Rebecca were having lunch...
> 
> Stephen texted from Malta, he's done his first dive of the holiday. I'm so pleased he's home from Japan, it doesn't look good out there at all.its so sad.
> 
> ...


As long as it doesn't upset or disturb you, I can't see anything wrong with it and if it gives you some comfort, so be it, none of us know for certain. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have I missed something here? xx


Jeanette's contractors playing up! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a pleasant afternoon, talking to my uk kps on watts app. I've got to tell you they are a silly bunch of ladies and they are all excited about our trip to York. I reckon it's 24 weeks but I could be out a week or too.....and they've been going on all excited and silly, I could hardly concentrate on my sudoku. Saxy was doing a jigsaw. Josephine was nursing bently and having a wine, June and Rebecca were having lunch...
> 
> Stephen texted from Malta, he's done his first dive of the holiday. I'm so pleased he's home from Japan, it doesn't look good out there at all.its so sad.
> 
> ...


I believe. . But I don't trust strangers easily. As June said, if you get something good out of it then it would be worth it. Just don't want to see you hurt. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Jeanette do you need to borrow a lamp? Sounds like a good lamping event coming on.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe there is somethings extraordinary that go on in the world that there are no explanations for. I have had many experiences that defy definition. The eeriest was when my daughter was driving us home from Florida going 70 miles per hour . I said to her something is going to happen, try not to be afraid as we will not be hurt. Suddenly a car swerved in front of us trying to make an exit at the last second. We heard and felt him hit us and Flo went flying across the back seat. We pulled over and there were no marks on the car. No one was hurt. The skid marks were there and the other car sped off. The 3 of us felt an eerie presence and we left and drove homeward.
Maybe mediums are real and many of them are fake trying to scam people.



grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a pleasant afternoon, talking to my uk kps on watts app. I've got to tell you they are a silly bunch of ladies and they are all excited about our trip to York. I reckon it's 24 weeks but I could be out a week or too.....and they've been going on all excited and silly, I could hardly concentrate on my sudoku. Saxy was doing a jigsaw. Josephine was nursing bently and having a wine, June and Rebecca were having lunch...
> 
> Stephen texted from Malta, he's done his first dive of the holiday. I'm so pleased he's home from Japan, it doesn't look good out there at all.its so sad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Our DS did okay with a pacifier but discovered his thumb at around 5 months and never wanted the pacifier after that. He quit suckling his thumb when he turned 4. :sm24: xxxooo


I also had a thumb sucker, none of mine had dummies, even though one Aunt tried really hard, to get them sucking on them, but despite that particular persons determination, my babies were stronger! Apparently I am invisible, to that person now; but she is a sister to my exhusband, so it doesn't matter, cos she still speaks to her nieces! I also have one dgd, who is a thumbsucker, but I don't think think she sucks her thumb at kindy, now it is usually when she is tired, or really upset! I think it actually runs in families; at least it seems to be the case in my family. I know that at least 2 of my siblings were thumb/finger suckers, but one of my older sisters might also have sucked her thumb/fingers; not sure on that, as I wasn't there; but anyway ..... all of those baby/childhood things stop, when the child is ready! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got her on a schedule that works for me pretty good now. Plus she's sitting in her high chair and getting food now! ❣
> Rosebud is 5 months old today y'all ????
> People say 6 months for food, but this girl was more than ready. She eats like a champ and is sleeping better at night now too. I think it's because she is more satisfied with getting baby food and rice cereals in her tummy.


She is just so gorgeous. Brings back memories of my girls, when they were babies! I was e little sad, when they left the baby age, but each stage of their lives, was equally as exciting, even though the problems Were larger, in their eyes! ???????????? 
Now two of them have their own children, and one of them appologised to me, for making mecarry how all the time, when she was a baby! I had a little chuckle, & assured her that there was nothing to appologise for, after all, she was only a baby! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been here due to the house tasks and then I hurt my leg or spine trying not to fall. Backed into edge of linoleum. Lucky I didn't lose my balance I'd have fallen like a tree. But twisting to stay up rite gave me pain running up back of leg into butt and down bone on other lower leg I've waited to see if it improves but bad pain reoccurs especially if I bend I'll have to see a doctor which I'd hoped to avoid. The guy couldn't get a hitch so we rented a uhaul and I drove the monster. I have so much to do I can't have pain. Tried to put on furnace and it's not working. Son thinks the thermostat needs a battery. Of course I'm sure it's an expensive furnace repair. Hooked up a small heater on the table next to me. Have to get cats fed and all. I drop everything now that bending to pick them up hurts. Hope to catch up more after cat duty.


Polly, it has been a few days, since you injured yourself, so I really hope you are at least beginning to feel better!

You have such a way of putting things, that I almost burst out laughing; but fortunately I was able to resist the urge. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've got her on a schedule that works for me pretty good now. Plus she's sitting in her high chair and getting food now! ❣
> Rosebud is 5 months old today y'all ????
> People say 6 months for food, but this girl was more than ready. She eats like a champ and is sleeping better at night now too. I think it's because she is more satisfied with getting baby food and rice cereals in her tummy.





London Girl said:


> She certainly looks well satisfied!! When mine were tiny, the rule was solids at 4 months, I wonder why they feel the needs to give out these rules, all babies are different and mommy and nonna know best!!! I cannot believe that 5 months have passed since Rosebud entered all our lives, how the time flies!! xxxx


When DD3 was still very young, but of an age when most babies have begun solids, I was told to reduce her solid feeds by at least one feed. Now because I B/f all of my babies, they were quite chubby, before they began moving, and when I asked the nurse how I could make a baby understand why she wasn't getting fed, when she was hungry, the nurse told me to just give her milk, instead of the food! She was a bit perplexed and apologetic, when I told her, what dd's actual feeds were! So I just continued my own thing, until she was 15 months old, then she began eating food properly, she just wasn't ready before then!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I own there pairs of shoes and the dog chewed up one! LoL
> I use to love shoes. Now I hate having to put them on. So I have 1 pair skip on casual, 1 pair skip on dress shoes, and chewed on flip flops. ????????





nitz8catz said:


> Our dog chewed the leg of the coffee table when she was teething. We had that coffee table with the chewed on leg for years after we didn't have the dog. The cats chewed spaghetti straps when they were kittens. So mum has some nightgowns and camisoles with replaced straps. (That taught her not to leave her clothes laying on the bed)


When Mint was a pup, she stripped the wool from the inside of my Ugg boots (my fault, I left them out), but after she had finished teething, she ate the seat of DH's Harley, while we were both out - His fault, because he had left the bike where Mint could get to it, after I had told him that it would be safer for him to lock the bike in our shed, so he wasn't allowed to punish her! The bike is now in the shed, when he is not riding it!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jeanette do you need to borrow a lamp? Sounds like a good lamping event coming on.


Yes, please a very big one! I sent off a packet yesterday that should set him way back on his heels. He has a real dilemma that if he goes to an attorney, he has to admit his dirty deeds, but if he doesnât, he doesnât know what other cards I have, but has every reason to believe I have an ace high royal flush. I hope heâs sweating buckets!

This is how he left the fireplace. Itâs been like this since before March. Since he left us , ostensibly because we were too demanding (he abandoned the project which is one of the ploys unscrupulous contractors use) we hired a new fireplace person. After opening everything up; the logs are incorrect (and broken besides) and many other pieces are broken or missing. He will get his! I Promise!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had fun at the WI last night. We were doing seated yoga. I quite enjoyed it and the instructor was very good.Nothing much planned for today. Happy Thursday everyone xxx





jinx said:


> Perhaps the seated yoga poses could be done while crafting?


This seated yoga sounds interesting, I think I have some research to do! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was only 5lbs 8 ounces, must have given my mother an easy time. xx :sm15:


Wow, that is tiny; My neighbors first grandchild was around that weight, and my first grandchild was born the day before, and was a regular weight, where one knew that one was holding a baby. We were both visiting our daughters, & my neighbour asked if I would like to hold her grandchild, and indicated the blanket she was holding, I actually thought she only had a blanket, & when I held the baby, I didn't feel like I was actually holding a baby, she was just so tiny, to me! She is still quite tiny, so I don't think she has anymore growing to do! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

We welcome another new baby girl today. My cousin had an emergency c-section. 
I think she is going to name her Chloe Marie.????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Xiang said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Polly, If you are still looking for a cardigan/Jacket for a 6 year old, I downloaded a Pattern called "Atlantis Cardigan", but not sure where I downloaded it from, but it has the Website of "willowyarns.com". It might be on Ravelry, but I am not sure, so either do a search using the name of the Pattern, either on Ravelry, or on the "Willow Yarns" site. It is a top down Pattern, in Stripes, but you don't have to do stripes; if you have a knitting Stitch Encyclopaedia, or look online, for a knitting stitch pattern that you like, and use that instead of the stripes! I hope you find this helpful, and the pattern is useful. If you haven't tried Top Down patterns previously, they are quite easy to do, and there are no seams to sew! Just ensure that you have the childs' measurements, and possibly make it a size larger, to allow for any growth spurts she may have, during the making of the cardigan. i
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> My wonderful niece painted my turtle for me and I absolutely love it!


It's just as well you niece painted it for you, the original looks like it is made of chocolate! She did a wonderful job, and it is sooo much better than looking like a giant chocolate; although a large Dark Chocolate Turtle, in that size, would be great! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Perhaps a massage from a professional massager would help with that. I'm glad that it is a sprain not a break, but soft tissue seems to take longer to heal, so be kind to yourself.
> I once tore a muscle in my lower back and every time that I overdo that muscle lets me know.


Mav, Have you had Physio, or Remedial Massage, on the area of the previously torn muscle? With either, or both of those treatments, the scar formationmight beableto be softened, and made more malleable so that you have less pain, when you over do things a bit! Just a thought, cos you might already have tried all possibly helpful avenues! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> We welcome another new baby girl today. My cousin had an emergency c-section.
> I think she is going to name her Chloe Marie.????


Welcome sweetie!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well, some how some way you know who made bail and is once again a menace out on the streets.
> I had a stroll through public records recently, I discovered that this is his 13th offense of assault and battery.
> Our Justice system is definitely flawed to a degree that it's unsalvageable. You literally have to wait till he kills someone before he'll do any real time.
> 
> ...


.
Hopefully there is a condition on his bail, regarding the proximity of him, to DD & Rosebud! Just concentrate on everyone staying safe! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> (((((hugs))))) all received and given in return with heart felt thanks y'all.
> 
> Now look at this....
> 
> ...


She is just so chilled, nothing can hurt her! (((((HUGS))))) returned to all, from me! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> wrote:
> 
> Well someone put HIS foot in a big blob of paint almost straight away. xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Oh dear! I hope he didn't track it anywhere. :sm16: :sm16: xxxooo


My sentiments exactly, Jacki! If he has tracked it, will he clean it up?????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First coat done, second tomorrow hopefully. xx


Just try not to overdo it, but I suppose if it is all finished properly tomorrow, hopefully you will be able to rest up for a while, If needed! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> .
> Hopefully there is a condition on his bail, regarding the proximity of him, to DD & Rosebud! Just concentrate on everyone staying safe! xoxoxo


You would think. But we found out that they neglected to serve him with the restraining orders while he was locked up. Our judicial system has gigantic issues when it comes to repeat offenders. I looked up his record. This was number 13!! That means he got away with it 12 times prior to this event! 12! 
It's crazy. . . And scary. We are trying to be hyper vigilant it's hard sometimes.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is just so chilled, nothing can hurt her! (((((HUGS))))) returned to all, from me! ???? xoxoxo


She really is.. she's angelic ???? 
I'll have her and sweet pea both this next weekend ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have I missed something here? xx





London Girl said:


> Jeanette's contractors playing up! xxxx


It's amazing just how many of those mongrels are less than honest. I think, over here, people are having huge amounts of problems, with Contractors, and not just one's local to Australia. There are a lot of supposed "Contractors", from different countries (probably travelling the world) ripping people off, for 1O0's & 1,000's of Dollars, and doing really shonky work, that doesn't pass any of our legislation, and so has to be done, almost from scratch. I am thinking that Jeanette is a very Strong and Capable woman, so she won't lose this battle! 
It's beginning to look like most of the *HONEST* people, have been replaced by those who only want to get rich, regardless of how they get there!
Oh well, I hope they all get what is coming to therm, at some stage, and Jeanette wins her battle! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe there is somethings extraordinary that go on in the world that there are no explanations for. I have had many experiences that defy definition. The eeriest was when my daughter was driving us home from Florida going 70 miles per hour . I said to her something is going to happen, try not to be afraid as we will not be hurt. Suddenly a car swerved in front of us trying to make an exit at the last second. We heard and felt him hit us and Flo went flying across the back seat. We pulled over and there were no marks on the car. No one was hurt. The skid marks were there and the other car sped off. The 3 of us felt an eerie presence and we left and drove homeward.
> Maybe mediums are real and many of them are fake trying to scam people.


I also have had far too many experiences, to be able to believe, that what we see, is all that is available during our lives, and after! I mostly keep my beliefs to myself, due to the reactions of many people I have had the misfortune to meet, at odd times! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, please a very big one! I sent off a packet yesterday that should set him way back on his heels. He has a real dilemma that if he goes to an attorney, he has to admit his dirty deeds, but if he doesnât, he doesnât know what other cards I have, but has every reason to believe I have an ace high royal flush. I hope heâs sweating buckets!
> 
> This is how he left the fireplace. Itâs been like this since before March. Since he left us , ostensibly because we were too demanding (he abandoned the project which is one of the ploys unscrupulous contractors use) we hired a new fireplace person. After opening everything up; the logs are incorrect (and broken besides) and many other pieces are broken or missing. He will get his! I Promise!


He deserves everything you can throw at him. We are all behind you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> We welcome another new baby girl today. My cousin had an emergency c-section.
> I think she is going to name her Chloe Marie.????


She looks to be a good size, also! Congratulations to Mum & Dad, she is beautiful. Do they live close to you, as if I am counting correctly, that one makes 3 new additions, to your immediate, and extended family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, I have just done a *MARATHON* catchup, and now I need a break! So have a great time, whatever you happen to be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She looks to be a good size, also! Congratulations to Mum & Dad, she is beautiful. Do they live close to you, as if I am counting correctly, that one makes 3 new additions, to your immediate, and extended family! xoxoxo


Yes they are very close , about 20 miles or less from me.

There's Rosebud ????????
One of my other claimed kiddos had their first baby Ellie May ????
The great niece Lorena????
Our best friend just had his first son.????
Last week our cousin William 
( Jazzmon's Uncle) had a little boy 
( we aren't very close to him)????
And yesterday our cousin Jazzmon had a little girl ????
Jazzmon's momma and I have always been very close. She's more like a sister to me ????

So technically we have 6 new little ones in our life this year ???????? what a baby boom ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> My sentiments exactly, Jacki! If he has tracked it, will he clean it up?????????


Of course. xx (or else)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

A quick good morning and catch up for a dark, wet Norfolk and then back to the kitchen, hopefully we can get it finished today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning and catch up for a dark, wet Norfolk and then back to the kitchen, hopefully we can get it finished today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


I can't wait to see the progress ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A quick good morning and catch up for a dark, wet Norfolk and then back to the kitchen, hopefully we can get it finished today. See you all later, have a good day. xx


Yea, do we get to see photos soon? Hope it goes well and that you'll be all finished by end of day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a still rainy Surrey. Bentley thoughtfully brought us a present this morning! I sweet little mouse, luckily it was not hurt so has been released into the wild again. Just what we needed on a Sunday morning.

Off to have coffee at DDs this morning and then I have to prepare some embroidery for Creative Chaos tomorrow.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course. xx (or else)


????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe there is somethings extraordinary that go on in the world that there are no explanations for. I have had many experiences that defy definition. The eeriest was when my daughter was driving us home from Florida going 70 miles per hour . I said to her something is going to happen, try not to be afraid as we will not be hurt. Suddenly a car swerved in front of us trying to make an exit at the last second. We heard and felt him hit us and Flo went flying across the back seat. We pulled over and there were no marks on the car. No one was hurt. The skid marks were there and the other car sped off. The 3 of us felt an eerie presence and we left and drove homeward.
> Maybe mediums are real and many of them are fake trying to scam people.


Wow, that sounds freaky!! I think the human race is still too young to know and understand everything yet so best to keep an open mind!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> When DD3 was still very young, but of an age when most babies have begun solids, I was told to reduce her solid feeds by at least one feed. Now because I B/f all of my babies, they were quite chubby, before they began moving, and when I asked the nurse how I could make a baby understand why she wasn't getting fed, when she was hungry, the nurse told me to just give her milk, instead of the food! She was a bit perplexed and apologetic, when I told her, what dd's actual feeds were! So I just continued my own thing, until she was 15 months old, then she began eating food properly, she just wasn't ready before then!????????


Our ancestors had no such advice, maybe just from mum and grandma and just did what seemed right and natural for their own baby, it worked, mostly!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, please a very big one! I sent off a packet yesterday that should set him way back on his heels. He has a real dilemma that if he goes to an attorney, he has to admit his dirty deeds, but if he doesnât, he doesnât know what other cards I have, but has every reason to believe I have an ace high royal flush. I hope heâs sweating buckets!
> 
> This is how he left the fireplace. Itâs been like this since before March. Since he left us , ostensibly because we were too demanding (he abandoned the project which is one of the ploys unscrupulous contractors use) we hired a new fireplace person. After opening everything up; the logs are incorrect (and broken besides) and many other pieces are broken or missing. He will get his! I Promise!


You go get him girl! So sad that he has tried to mar the thrill of having your lovely new home, as you said, Karma will get him if nothing else does!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.

Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.

I'm off to sort out some of my coats that are crammed in the hall cupboard, ready for the charity shop tomorrow, catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.
> 
> Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.
> 
> I'm off to sort out some of my coats that are crammed in the hall cupboard, ready for the charity shop tomorrow, catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oooooooh. Now that is some loom xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You go get him girl! So sad that he has tried to mar the thrill of having your lovely new home, as you said, Karma will get him if nothing else does!!!


Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:

He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!

A. If he realizes that and a)apologizes, b)wires money directly to my account and c) signs paid in full with signatures and scans it to me via email, then he will avoid small claims court

1. He will need to come up with a $ amount that is greater than what I could get in Small Claims Court

B. If he does not realize that:
1. He will see me in small claims court where he will have all of his dirty deeds exposed in front of my invited guests of all villagers and consumer investigative reporter from local TV, with possibility of
2. Reports to Better Business Bureau, Consumer Protection Agency, POA/HOA (homeowners' assoc), Contractor Licensing Commission, and
3. Risk opening of a criminal investigation if we get the right amount of attention

Even after the last two conversations/email, he was still snarky and making false statements and doubling down on his lies and intimidation. The packet I sent over to him on Friday shows him very clearly that I have all the documents/proof needed and that my testimony will have 100 x more credibility than his. If he doesn't see that and continues to double down, then he deserves all he gets.

He's had 5 months to resolve the issues and 4 opportunities to make good either by completing the work satisfactorily or credit a fair value. The credits he's offered are laughable; he's gone from thinking we owe him to him owing us (2x what he thought he could bill us). In small claims court, he will be on the hook for the "actual" cost of getting the work completed which will be twice as much as he could ever think because it's someone else's labor and pricing. I need to get more quotes, but have enough of them from the electrician and fireplace guy to show the potential cost to him. Not sure if he realizes that, but that alone should have been a deterrent to him.

I have all kinds of ideas about putting on seminars for potential buyers on how to create paper trails and documentation in case they ever have to sue a contractor. Just by putting on a seminar (and not mentioning names, of course) everyone will check to see who my builder was and INFER all kinds of things which I have no control over!

The brain wheels are still turning, so there may be some new things pop up also.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I can't wait to see the progress ????


All done now, just waiting for it to dry. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, do we get to see photos soon? Hope it goes well and that you'll be all finished by end of day.


Will take some tomorrow when it's all dried, am collapsing in my chair for the rest of the afternoon. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a still rainy Surrey. Bentley thoughtfully brought us a present this morning! I sweet little mouse, luckily it was not hurt so has been released into the wild again. Just what we needed on a Sunday morning.
> 
> Off to have coffee at DDs this morning and then I have to prepare some embroidery for Creative Chaos tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Such a thoughtful little boy. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oooooooh. Now that is some loom xxx


They had dozens of them and spinning wheels and carding stuff and loads of books and threads and yarns...…..!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:
> 
> He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!
> 
> ...


Not at all surprised that sleep has been illusive with all that churning round in your head! I think the seminars are a great idea and very much needed, very proud of you for taking such a stand on this, you are an example to us all to just not accept shoddy work from shoddy people!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:
> 
> He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!
> 
> ...


Wow remind me never to get the on the wrong side of you. You go get him, it sounds as though he shouldn't be let loose in anyone's house. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Our ancestors had no such advice, maybe just from mum and grandma and just did what seemed right and natural for their own baby, it worked, mostly!!


And that is just how I raised my dd's, as the Mother & Baby Nurses were mainly women, who had no practical skills, or knowledge, of baby raising; they only had what they learned from books, and I had that knowledge, combined with an actual baby; and whatever advice that mum could give me.????

I am off to bed now, so have a wonderful day, and I will catch up again, tomorrow! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will take some tomorrow when it's all dried, am collapsing in my chair for the rest of the afternoon. xx


Well-deserved rest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow remind me never to get the on the wrong side of you. You go get him, it sounds as though he shouldn't be let loose in anyone's house. xx :sm24:


That's what DH said! After 47 years, I still have him spooked!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.
> 
> Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.
> 
> I'm off to sort out some of my coats that are crammed in the hall cupboard, ready for the charity shop tomorrow, catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a fun day you had yesterday with Rebecca in spite of the weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not at all surprised that sleep has been illusive with all that churning round in your head! I think the seminars are a great idea and very much needed, very proud of you for taking such a stand on this, you are an example to us all to just not accept shoddy work from shoddy people!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Jeanette. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Such a thoughtful little boy. xx :sm23:


That's not what Mr P said!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what DH said! After 47 years, I still have him spooked!


Well done, it keeps them on their toes. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That's not what Mr P said!


Oh? That's not very grateful. xx :sm15:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a fun day you had yesterday with Rebecca in spite of the weather. xxxooo


It was indeed, we dried out eventually!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was indeed, we dried out eventually!! xxxx


Tis the season (unfortunately). xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls, it's been 11C and raining all day and dull, aprt from that the day has been fine, who needs the sun anyway????. I've sodukod and very little else. I haven't seen anyone today so I've had a good bit of me time. 

I've nothing much to say except luv yawl and I'll catchup now....hope all put the day to good use.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:
> 
> He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!
> 
> ...


I think you should let me lamp him and then consider JUDGE JUDY. She'll sort him out. You can go to $5000 with her, but I don't know if you want more. I think you are right, it doesn't look finished to me. I would show you my fire, but I'm upstairs. I would tell everyone I knew. I know how you feel because of the mess my decorator made of my lounge. I was so vulnerable at that time in my life, that I didn't do anything. And I even paid him when I stopped him going any further. I very sinks wouldn't do it now. I don't intend to get taken for a mug again. But one never knows.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Fall has finally arrived I think it is only 51F right now so the heat came on last night as it got into the thirties!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Fall has finally arrived I think it is only 51F right now so the heat came on last night as it got into the thirties!


It sure did drop quickly!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure did drop quickly!


It's crazy right, I've got the a/c set at 68° during the day. At night I have to set it to heat at 68° . 
Don't want baby and Mommy getting chilled. Personally I'm more comfy at 66°. I read somewhere that 66° is the body's optimum temp for sleeping ???? . See I'm not nuts ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think you should let me lamp him and then consider JUDGE JUDY. She'll sort him out. You can go to $5000 with her, but I don't know if you want more. I think you are right, it doesn't look finished to me. I would show you my fire, but I'm upstairs. I would tell everyone I knew. I know how you feel because of the mess my decorator made of my lounge. I was so vulnerable at that time in my life, that I didn't do anything. And I even paid him when I stopped him going any further. I very sinks wouldn't do it now. I don't intend to get taken for a mug again. But one never knows.


I love judge Judy. She doesn't put up with anyone's crap. And let me tell you, if their responses don't match what they put in writing ???? oh boy does she let them have it ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.
> 
> Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.
> 
> I'm off to sort out some of my coats that are crammed in the hall cupboard, ready for the charity shop tomorrow, catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh wow ???? I've always been fascinated by those. Probably because I still have no idea how they do it ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All done now, just waiting for it to dry. xx


Oooh im so excited ????????????????️????️


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I was looking at the degree mathematical formula... 
I know...I was shocked myself, math and I do not agree on much. 
Anyway though, this seems like a ridiculously complicated formula just to determine Celsius and Fahrenheit.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> I was looking at the degree mathematical formula...
> I know...I was shocked myself, math and I do not agree on much.
> Anyway though, this seems like a ridiculously complicated formula just to determine Celsius and Fahrenheit.


I simply don't have enough fingers and toes for this much math right now ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don’t think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


Oh, no! :sm03: They look great, though. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, that sounds freaky!! I think the human race is still too young to know and understand everything yet so best to keep an open mind!! xxx


It is a very good idea, to keep an open mind, in these matters. There are far too many documented episodes, for there to be nothing else, except what we see, & live! ????????‍♂????‍♂????‍♀???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


Give em to someone else ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from soggy Surrey. It's been raining all night. Popped over to DDs yesterday and gs2 has bought himself a classic guitar. He's already got the hang of it and played me a nice Spanish nice, just by listening to it on YouTube. It seems that that boy can play anything. He now has 5 guitars, cello, ukelale, mandolin and piano.

Creative Chaos here this morning for more experimental embroidery,

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from soggy Surrey. It's been raining all night. Popped over to DDs yesterday and gs2 has bought himself a classic guitar. He's already got the hang of it and played me a nice Spanish nice, just by listening to it on YouTube. It seems that that boy can play anything. He now has 5 guitars, cello, ukelale, mandolin and piano.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning for more experimental embroidery,
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Your grandson has a wonderful musical gift.

Enjoying the change of seasons here.

Every time you mention chaos, I think of Mayhem in commercials here. It makes me smile.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your grandson has a wonderful musical gift.
> 
> Enjoying the change of seasons here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I was looking at the degree mathematical formula...
> I know...I was shocked myself, math and I do not agree on much.
> Anyway though, this seems like a ridiculously complicated formula just to determine Celsius and Fahrenheit.


Thanks dear, easier to Google it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


Oh no!! Loving the colour combo!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your grandson has a wonderful musical gift.
> 
> Enjoying the change of seasons here.
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


Oh Jacky that honestly looks wonderful, great job!! I was interested to see how your cooker looked against the blue, completely forgetting the tiles were in between!! Love it!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


I love it. It is very soothing without being boring. Did you want something lighter, darker, brighter? I think you've chosen well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

For Mav and Trish, have a lovely day!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh Jacky that honestly looks wonderful, great job!! I was interested to see how your cooker looked against the blue, completely forgetting the tiles were in between!! Love it!! Xxxx


Aw thanks, I think we got there in the end, I love it now and although the cooker is an entirely different colour it has a similar depth of colour that goes with it, if you know what I mean. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love it. It is very soothing without being boring. Did you want something lighter, darker, brighter? I think you've chosen well.


No I think it's just right, lighter colours made it feel cold. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No I think it's just right, lighter colours made it feel cold. xx


I agree you were trying to get a certain depth (saturation?) of color and I agree, you got it just right.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


Bravo ❣ y'all did a fantastic job. It really looks great ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree you were trying to get a certain depth (saturation?) of color and I agree, you got it just right.


Thanks. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Bravo ❣ y'all did a fantastic job. It really looks great ????????????


We're pleased with it, especially if you don't look too close. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


It may not be quite the right color in the photo, but it looks great! You deserve a nothing day and it's well earned. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It may not be quite the right color in the photo, but it looks great! You deserve a nothing day and it's well earned. xxxooo


Thanks, I'm having one. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, I'm having one. xx


Good! I'm off to do a few errands this morning, then probably a close to nothing day. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, My brain seems to think that 90 mins of sleep is enough for me atm; so I am going to use this time to catchup. It shouldn't take too long to do this time, as there seems to only be about half the volume that is usually waiting for me. I was going to watch something on Netflix, but a certain very attentive pup woke, and discovered that I had vacate my bed; of course the noise of a bottle falling out of the cupboard ???????? didn't help her remain asleep either! ???????????? Oh well I suppose, that as far as she is concerned, she is making sure that I am not leaving her, OR she thinks she is keeping me safe. She began doing this, after my first lot of Lumpectomy surgery last year, and she got even more attentive after the second surgery for the same thing, this year!
Anyway, now that I have finished rambling, I am now going to do some catchup. then I might do some knitting! 

Enjoy the remainder of your day, wherever you may be! ❤???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's what DH said! After 47 years, I still have him spooked!


???????????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not at all surprised that sleep has been illusive with all that churning round in your head! I think the seminars are a great idea and very much needed, very proud of you for taking such a stand on this, you are an example to us all to just not accept shoddy work from shoddy people!! xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Jeanette. xxxooo


From me also, Jeanette! ❤???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


I like the look of them, the colour is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from soggy Surrey. It's been raining all night. Popped over to DDs yesterday and gs2 has bought himself a classic guitar. He's already got the hang of it and played me a nice Spanish nice, just by listening to it on YouTube. It seems that that boy can play anything. He now has 5 guitars, cello, ukelale, mandolin and piano.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning for more experimental embroidery,
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


He is one very clever lad, he might even end up becoming famous, in the not too distant future! ????☺ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


I like your choice, although the colours I am seeing, might have changed, due to differences in programmes, and equipment, that each of us use. The colours I am actually seeing, are a pretty shade of pink, and a very nice shade of grey! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I was looking at the degree mathematical formula...
> I know...I was shocked myself, math and I do not agree on much.
> Anyway though, this seems like a ridiculously complicated formula just to determine Celsius and Fahrenheit.





London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, easier to Google it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I agree with you June, I never did get the gist of that particular formula, and I have an app that does any conversions that I might need to do. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For Mav and Trish, have a lovely day!! xxxxxxx


Ooooh ...... from me also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up now, so I am heading off to bed, hopefully to sleep! Good night all. xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Give em to someone else ????????????


They don't even fit me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For Mav and Trish, have a lovely day!! xxxxxxx


And from me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I like your choice, although the colours I am seeing, might have changed, due to differences in programmes, and equipment, that each of us use. The colours I am actually seeing, are a pretty shade of pink, and a very nice shade of grey! xoxoxo


Oh boy what a change, it should be cream and a sort of dark teal. xx :sm16:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A good news story.
> 
> I have been watching estate sales and FB Marketplace for dining room furniture and found a set I like. It has 8 chairs and is transitional in style. It is made of fruitwood. The wood is different than anything else in the house, but it coordinates well with a carpet I had and is the right scale for the dining room. It goes well with the floor and pulls out the caramel tones.
> 
> ...


They look comfortable.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Doctor changed my med yesterday. Now I have almost 90 pills I cannot use. I have heard gossip that there is a program where you can turn in your unused pills to be distributed to those than can use them. Seems a shame to waste them when many people have to struggle to buy them. Also it is a pain to find a time and place to safely get rid of them. Any Ideas?


Illegal in this country. Once a packet has been opened there is no guarantee that the contents are real and undoctored.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


OH NO !
Why not finish them and give them away ?
I am sure there are charity's who would be happy to have them. Or maybe a GOOD friend would cherish them/

think of them as practice. They are really nice.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found this, but more confused than before. Who but the person the drug was prescribed for would have it to return? Maybe call the closest participating pharmacy?
> 
> https://www.dhs.wisconsin.gov/guide/cdrparticips.pdf
> 
> ...


hence our inability to re-use drugs. They have to be returned to a chemist and destroyed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was referring to the packets I have not opened. Our laws are the same. It would be ridiculous to share meds that have been opened. Sorry, I did not phrase me question very well. 


SaxonLady said:


> Illegal in this country. Once a packet has been opened there is no guarantee that the contents are real and undoctored.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well, some how some way you know who made bail and is once again a menace out on the streets.
> I had a stroll through public records recently, I discovered that this is his 13th offense of assault and battery.
> Our Justice system is definitely flawed to a degree that it's unsalvageable. You literally have to wait till he kills someone before he'll do any real time.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised your head hurts with so much going on.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had an interesting day yesterday. I was expecting to be out all day with my daughter. We have not had a mother/daughter day in a long time because she lived out of state. So in the a.m. she calls and says she cannot come until afternoon as the doctor called and ask her to change her appointment. Oh,okay so it will be a half day outing. Around noon she calls and says she cannot come until evening as she has something important to do. Oh okay, maybe I am getting a bit irritate. At 5 p.m. I get a text she will be here in 5 minutes. The important thing she had to do is pick up her brothers son, my grandson, at the airport. He has been deployed for a year and it was a wonderful surprise to see him walk in the house. After a few hugs I put him right to work on his honeydo list. It is so easy for him to just reach up and dust the fan and light. He laughed and said he felt right at home by being put to work by Gma.


What a wonderful surprise for you. Worth waiting for.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well someone put HIS foot in a big blob of paint almost straight away. xxxx :sm16: :sm16:


Oh dear. One of those days, huh!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


Looking lovely x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've had a pleasant afternoon, talking to my uk kps on watts app. I've got to tell you they are a silly bunch of ladies and they are all excited about our trip to York. I reckon it's 24 weeks but I could be out a week or too.....and they've been going on all excited and silly, I could hardly concentrate on my sudoku. Saxy was doing a jigsaw. Josephine was nursing bently and having a wine, June and Rebecca were having lunch...
> 
> Stephen texted from Malta, he's done his first dive of the holiday. I'm so pleased he's home from Japan, it doesn't look good out there at all.its so sad.
> 
> ...


Not stubborn, just rightly cynical.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, please a very big one! I sent off a packet yesterday that should set him way back on his heels. He has a real dilemma that if he goes to an attorney, he has to admit his dirty deeds, but if he doesnât, he doesnât know what other cards I have, but has every reason to believe I have an ace high royal flush. I hope heâs sweating buckets!
> 
> This is how he left the fireplace. Itâs been like this since before March. Since he left us , ostensibly because we were too demanding (he abandoned the project which is one of the ploys unscrupulous contractors use) we hired a new fireplace person. After opening everything up; the logs are incorrect (and broken besides) and many other pieces are broken or missing. He will get his! I Promise!


That's what they say - don't get angry, get even.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> We welcome another new baby girl today. My cousin had an emergency c-section.
> I think she is going to name her Chloe Marie.????


Hello Chloe Marie. Welcome to the world. Messy as it is, it's still wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My sentiments exactly, Jacki! If he has tracked it, will he clean it up?????????


He'd probably make it worse. Mine would!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls, I've been to s and b and knitted.! That in itself is a miracle.. When I went shopping at Asda on Friday I bought half a pound of smoked ham. I've searched the kitchen for it tonight. It's not in freezer or the fridge. Lord knows what's happened to it, anything could have. 

Yesterday I had one of my frozen meals, it was a calorie controlled one and it was lasagne. I heated it up and had it and it was so pleasent but I didn't think there was much pasta in it. When I checked the box today it was cottage pie I had. It still was very nice????. Today I had corned beef hash and it was so tasty. I can recommend most of TESCO ready meals. I wonder if the ham has fallen out of my bag in the boot of the car. I'll look tomorrow. 

I hope you've all had a good day today and that you are all well. Love yawl. I'll catch up.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You go get him girl! So sad that he has tried to mar the thrill of having your lovely new home, as you said, Karma will get him if nothing else does!!!


Now Karma I really DO believe in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oooooooh. Now that is some loom xxx


I was about to say that. What you could make on that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I love judge Judy. She doesn't put up with anyone's crap. And let me tell you, if their responses don't match what they put in writing ???? oh boy does she let them have it ????????


Yeahhhh judge Judy for queen,,,,,


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:
> 
> He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!
> 
> ...


OOOh you are so nasty! I love you. I want you fighting my battles!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I simply don't have enough fingers and toes for this much math right now ????


Sorry...I just don't have the will to try..????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from soggy Surrey. It's been raining all night. Popped over to DDs yesterday and gs2 has bought himself a classic guitar. He's already got the hang of it and played me a nice Spanish nice, just by listening to it on YouTube. It seems that that boy can play anything. He now has 5 guitars, cello, ukelale, mandolin and piano.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning for more experimental embroidery,
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Well done Elliott


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are worse than that! Xxxx????????????????
> 
> Nice photo xx


I can vouch for that????They are a fabulous lot..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


What a shame. They are so bright and beautiful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


Maybe even darker? You were right, yellow would not have worked anything like as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Caught up again. I have been keeping up on Whatsapp fortunately.

I went to Bath on a coach yesterday with the Vetlettes. Showery and windy most of the time, but I enjoyed the day off at least. Bought nothing. Aren't I boring.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Caught up again. I have been keeping up on Whatsapp fortunately.
> 
> I went to Bath on a coach yesterday with the Vetlettes. Showery and windy most of the time, but I enjoyed the day off at least. Bought nothing. Aren't I boring.


No....you are saving for York....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've been to s and b and knitted.! That in itself is a miracle.. When I went shopping at Asda on Friday I bought half a pound of smoked ham. I've searched the kitchen for it tonight. It's not in freezer or the fridge. Lord knows what's happened to it, anything could have.
> 
> Yesterday I had one of my frozen meals, it was a calorie controlled one and it was lasagne. I heated it up and had it and it was so pleasent but I didn't think there was much pasta in it. When I checked the box today it was cottage pie I had. It still was very nice????. Today I had corned beef hash and it was so tasty. I can recommend most of TESCO ready meals. I wonder if the ham has fallen out of my bag in the boot of the car. I'll look tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day today and that you are all well. Love yawl. I'll catch up.


That's happened to me before not, I rant about in the kitchen looking for stuff I know I bought and then the next time I open the car boot......there it is, embarrassing but at least you'll have your ham back if that's where it is!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!!

Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!

Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done Elliott


Thank you. He really does love his music xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can vouch for that????They are a fabulous lot..


We even managed a few minutes silence while they were concertrating. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!!
> 
> Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hope the other teapot turns up xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!
> 
> Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad it wasn't raining when you went to and from the shop. No, don't let it go about the missing teapot. That's too precious to you to let it be gone.

Well done on the hats. :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. He really does love his music xxx


That is great for him (and all of you). :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great for him (and all of you). :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo


Sometimes it gets in the way of homework!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sometimes it gets in the way of homework!


I imagine it's much more tempting than the homework. :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Your grandson has a wonderful musical gift.
> 
> Enjoying the change of seasons here.
> 
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> For Mav and Trish, have a lovely day!! xxxxxxx


Yes happy Thanksgiving y'all ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We're pleased with it, especially if you don't look too close. xx :sm23:


Seriously when I posted all those color collages.. all the teal~ish ones were just speaking to me ????. Isn't that odd.
Makes me a bit thrilled you went with that color family ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Seriously when I posted all those color collages.. all the teal~ish ones were just speaking to me ????. Isn't that odd.
> Makes me a bit thrilled you went with that color family ????


Yes they probably pushed me in that direction I'm pleased to say as it's turned out great. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you June, I never did get the gist of that particular formula, and I have an app that does any conversions that I might need to do. xoxoxo


Google is where I found the formula. I use the conversion on Google too. But then I got curious how they got the number.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> They don't even fit me!


Too big or too small?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!!
> 
> Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I don't blame you, I wouldn't let it go either. Person in charge should have made certain they were safely returned to you.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they probably pushed me in that direction I'm pleased to say as it's turned out great. xx


Awww???? well I'm glad you got it the way you love. That's most important. 
I keep being wish wasn't about going grey like the living room, or staying with the deep red it is now. I like my red I think. DH likes the red too, which was a huge surprise to me. He told me of all the kitchens that he has seen in the houses they are working in, he said he likes what I did in ours the best ???? gave me the warm fuzzy's.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a shame. They are so bright and beautiful.


I'm going to take them back to the ribbing and do some decreases I think that will work but still gut wrenching I was so excited that I was almost done.....oh well should have stuck with the original count it probably would have been fine


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I LOVE those commercials ????
> My new favorite one is "I'm your cat".
> And "what? The car theif".


I have never seen these they are hilarious, I like the tailgating one........ :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Too big or too small?


To big!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Perhaps a massage from a professional massager would help with that. I'm glad that it is a sprain not a break, but soft tissue seems to take longer to heal, so be kind to yourself.
> I once tore a muscle in my lower back and every time that I overdo that muscle lets me know.


20 years ago or so We were victims of 3 accidents not our fault. One we were hit from behind and I've a disc that is a slight off center. Always bothers me but now feels like when the accident first happened the physical therapist did muscle manipulation and the pain has been moderate but this just got it back to awful. I haven't gotten anywhere with my knitting because I can't concentrate or I'm away from it. Son is also ill. Doctor says urinaryntrack infection and mild flu. Since his pressure is up the doctor gave him another meds for that and an antibiotic. Fellow phoned that he will work at mom's Saturday which gets my anxiety up. I'm sorry to know your torn muscle is hurting. I understand how that is.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> When I drove a moving truck for my sister, (she lived 2 hours away at the time) I let all the cars go ahead of me. It's surprising how many drivers don't realize that trucks can't stop as quickly as cars and do really stupid moves in front of the truck.
> I'm glad that your heat is on. We've been turning on the furnace every night and turn it off during the day. I need to make a "Fall" program for my programmable thermostat. I have a summer one and a winter one.


Our thermostat is so complex I'm afraid to touch it. Son seems to know what it needs. I'm betting we get snow by Halloween... early.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It lost me too mav...????


If I told you you wouldn't believe me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, it has been a few days, since you injured yourself, so I really hope you are at least beginning to feel better!
> 
> You have such a way of putting things, that I almost burst out laughing; but fortunately I was able to resist the urge. xoxoxo


Did I say something funny? Sometimes at my meeting when my turn to talk comes I speak from the heart and suddenly people at the table burst out laughing. With me not at me I hope. Some say they slsike what I share. I'musually not sure why they laugh sometimes I get it. Like I said my ex husband's wife was a bitch but after I married him I understood why. I meant it but I guess it came out funny.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, I am always looking for different patterns, so that I have a variety to cheese from. I hope your 3 try is theone that works for you! xoxoxo


I tried again and then I knit about 5 inches but felt the piece was a bit stiff. Used red heart super saver yarn because i like the ombré dark to light pinks. So I took it apart and got different yarn in aqua which I hope is ok for a 6 year old girl. It feels soft. And I'm hoping to do yarn forward slip stitch, knit 3 for the waist and buttonhole band. I also found a couple of lace patterns for the stockinette part not sure which is best. I'm just not concentrating and have to stop and leave then back to begin again. I put 163 stitches on and then when the dog came in I gave her her biscuit but she got the yarn mixed where her crumbs were so I had to cut the soiled part. I thought I'd cut the end of the strand but after doing a row I found there was a loose end ...I'd cut it in the middle of the strand. I didn't want to redo the row and recast 163 stitches so I put a knot and went on.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did I say something funny? Sometimes at my meeting when my turn to talk comes I speak from the heart and suddenly people at the table burst out laughing. With me not at me I hope. Some say they slsike what I share. I'musually not sure why they laugh sometimes I get it. Like I said my ex husband's wife was a bitch but after I married him I understood why. I meant it but I guess it came out funny.


Oh love, I know what she meant. It's not what you say, it's sometimes "how" you write it. Like the leaving your dog out of the will.. that was one of the little things you sneak into a conversation, and it just strikes you all sneaky and makes you laugh. 
Your good at it ????
Sorry to hear your still in pain. If you had a slipped disc, you may have ruptured it. 
I'm terrible at putting off going to the doctor too, but sounds like you really may have to. 
I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well it's been far too quiet in here today, I'm off to bed then. It's 2:30am and I've got babysitting today. 
I finished the embroidery job for my friends quilt the other night and yesterday I got nearly finished with my aunt's cell phone case. Then I think I'll pick up the mosaic scarf again. I've been so busy doing other stuff that it's taken back seat like so many other WIP's.
But for now.. good night or good morning to everyone and happy Tuesday to you all. ????
Xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry Surrey, not sure how long it will last tho.

Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday and later I knitted 5 more houses, a roof line and a tree for the town map. I also am starting to sew some of the things down on the map.

Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then we are on school pick up later.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a, similar to Purple, dry but doesn't look as though it will last Norfolk. DH off to get his haircut in a minute but as it's only 3 doors down he won't be gone long. Not sure what's planned for today, hopefully nothing. See you later. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It’s gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.

I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we’ll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we’re both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven’t talked yet, but I just know there is an “invisible hand” working with us!

In pulling all the paperwork together, I’m seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn’t responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He’s running out of time.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


Fingers crossed all the way. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). My sago palm is not going outside for the next 3 days as it will barely hit 10'C and there will be rain on and off.
I voted at the advance election polls and apparently the numbers were up 25%, so I had a lot of people with me.
Thanksgiving went well. My BIL is a very good cook and we were all stuffed and had to go for a walk around their neighbourhood to work off some of the turkey. My sister had put a couple of drinks in my brother's hands before we got there so we didn't have any nasty conversations.
We had some lovely hors d'oeuvres of goat cheese and imported plum butter on rice crisps. They had a thin slice of porchetta on top but would be just as lovely without.
My brother has found a farm with a stone house and barn near my sister's house that he is thinking of buying. He has two other properties (that he doesn't live in) that he can sell to buy it, but this property is listed by a New York real estate firm as well as a Canadian firm so I'm thinking they're trying to build up a bidding war. This house was on one of those fix up shows on TV and has been totally re-done and doesn't look like a farm house on the inside. It does have a water problem and they had to put in an application to draw water from a pond at the back of the property to supply enough water for the reconstruction. (I found the records for that).
There are a lot of cute little cottages in her neighbourhood, but there are so many restrictions in that area that you can't modify the existing houses at all, and a lot of them only have holding tanks instead of a real septic system because they are only intended for summer occupation. And the river floods badly in the spring so a few are impossible to reach in the spring. And there is only one road into the subdivision.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


So glad you are finding some great support, no matter how strong your case is, it's always good to have people in the know on your side!! I'm pretty sure you have him on the run. He probably has been getting away with this sort of thing for years because no one's had the guts to take him on!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


I hope that "invisible hand" continues to help you.
You may find him stalling for time if he does come before a judge. Judges up here are always willing to give contractors the benefit of the doubt and if they say they are unprepared, they are usually given an extension. That usually gives them enough time to high-tail it out of the area to another region outside of the judge's jurisdiction. That has happened with us before and I hope it doesn't happen with you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


Oops, double post!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a, similar to Purple, dry but doesn't look as though it will last Norfolk. DH off to get his haircut in a minute but as it's only 3 doors down he won't be gone long. Not sure what's planned for today, hopefully nothing. See you later. xx


With everything close now, you can't get rid of him for long now. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry Surrey, not sure how long it will last tho.
> 
> Had fun at Creative Chaos yesterday and later I knitted 5 more houses, a roof line and a tree for the town map. I also am starting to sew some of the things down on the map.
> 
> ...


Happy Tuesday.
It sounds like your knitted town is coming together nicely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well it's been far too quiet in here today, I'm off to bed then. It's 2:30am and I've got babysitting today.
> I finished the embroidery job for my friends quilt the other night and yesterday I got nearly finished with my aunt's cell phone case. Then I think I'll pick up the mosaic scarf again. I've been so busy doing other stuff that it's taken back seat like so many other WIP's.
> But for now.. good night or good morning to everyone and happy Tuesday to you all. ????
> Xoxoxo


My WIPs are just piling up. I'll get to most of them in the winter when I can't do anything else. I'm not really into winter sports.
Have fun babysitting today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I tried again and then I knit about 5 inches but felt the piece was a bit stiff. Used red heart super saver yarn because i like the ombré dark to light pinks. So I took it apart and got different yarn in aqua which I hope is ok for a 6 year old girl. It feels soft. And I'm hoping to do yarn forward slip stitch, knit 3 for the waist and buttonhole band. I also found a couple of lace patterns for the stockinette part not sure which is best. I'm just not concentrating and have to stop and leave then back to begin again. I put 163 stitches on and then when the dog came in I gave her her biscuit but she got the yarn mixed where her crumbs were so I had to cut the soiled part. I thought I'd cut the end of the strand but after doing a row I found there was a loose end ...I'd cut it in the middle of the strand. I didn't want to redo the row and recast 163 stitches so I put a knot and went on.


Try the supersaver again with a larger needle. It also gets softer with washing too.
Oops about the misplaced cut.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Started out raining hard this morning, while I also went to get my hair cut! It's brightened up considerably now and the sun is shining!! 

We are going to see Will Smith at the cinema today, in Gemini Man, review to follow!!

The cake sale went ok yesterday, if they didn't want to buy a cake, I schmoozed them into donating anyway!!!

Have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did I say something funny? Sometimes at my meeting when my turn to talk comes I speak from the heart and suddenly people at the table burst out laughing. With me not at me I hope. Some say they slsike what I share. I'musually not sure why they laugh sometimes I get it. Like I said my ex husband's wife was a bitch but after I married him I understood why. I meant it but I guess it came out funny.


Judi (xiang) is right. You do have a "sneaky" kind of humour. And because you say it with a straight face, it seems even funnier. 
I also like what you share, very much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Our thermostat is so complex I'm afraid to touch it. Son seems to know what it needs. I'm betting we get snow by Halloween... early.


Unfortunately our programmable thermostat is easy to override, and gets overridden all the time. I sometimes why I bother setting up the programs.
For sure we are going to get snow by Halloween, I just hope that it comes overnight. I don't get my winter tires on until November 11. And I've never driven this vehicle in snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> 20 years ago or so We were victims of 3 accidents not our fault. One we were hit from behind and I've a disc that is a slight off center. Always bothers me but now feels like when the accident first happened the physical therapist did muscle manipulation and the pain has been moderate but this just got it back to awful. I haven't gotten anywhere with my knitting because I can't concentrate or I'm away from it. Son is also ill. Doctor says urinaryntrack infection and mild flu. Since his pressure is up the doctor gave him another meds for that and an antibiotic. Fellow phoned that he will work at mom's Saturday which gets my anxiety up. I'm sorry to know your torn muscle is hurting. I understand how that is.


It only hurts when I overdo, so it's a good indicator of when to stop.
I'm sorry that you are hurting.
I hope son improves quickly with the antibiotics.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have never seen these they are hilarious, I like the tailgating one........ :sm09:


They have one of "Mayhem" sawing in front of a glass door and the circular saw gets thrown through the glass door. Mum did that one for real. We were sweeping up glass all the way from the front of the house to the back. It was amazing the way that the screen door "exploded".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm going to take them back to the ribbing and do some decreases I think that will work but still gut wrenching I was so excited that I was almost done.....oh well should have stuck with the original count it probably would have been fine


I'm sure they will go quickly 2nd time round.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I still have over 10 pages to catch up but I need to go to work now.
Everyone have a lovely /Monday/Tuesday


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh boy what a change, it should be cream and a sort of dark teal. xx :sm16:


The changes are all due to the different gadgets, programmes, or computers that we all use. Now if the makers of all of those things, used the same make of components, in all of the different things, then, and only then, will we all get to seethe correct shade of colours! But that is something that will never happen! ???????? It would be great to see the correct colours though. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> With everything close now, you can't get rid of him for long now. :sm01:


Unfortunately no but will have all day Sunday to myself as he is off to his cousin's ruby wedding lunch. It's getting on for 3 hours away, I declined way too far to go but he wanted to go hence Sunday to myself. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

DD4, and her family, are now in the process of moving into their new house now, and everything was going well, until last night. When they got to the house this morning, a group of little S*?#ts broke into their house overnight, and stole a brand new Sound bar, for their tv, a whole heap of Sony Games includingone that their youngest dd received as a present. SIL will be staying at their new home now, until all of their belongings are moved from their previous house.

I really wish that anyone committing any kind of criminal act, should disappear, in a ball of fire and smoke, never to be seen again, but everything that they stole, would end up in the nearest Police Station, then returned to the rightful Owners! I don't think that is very severe, does anyone else????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no but will have all day Sunday to myself as he is off to his cousin's ruby wedding lunch. It's getting on for 3 hours away, I declined way too far to go but he wanted to go hence Sunday to myself. xx


I hope you have a great day on Sunday! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm not surprised your head hurts with so much going on.


I agree with you Janet, that is for too much stress for anyone, to be coping with. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Afternoon girls, I've been to s and b and knitted.! That in itself is a miracle.. When I went shopping at Asda on Friday I bought half a pound of smoked ham. I've searched the kitchen for it tonight. It's not in freezer or the fridge. Lord knows what's happened to it, anything could have.
> 
> Yesterday I had one of my frozen meals, it was a calorie controlled one and it was lasagne. I heated it up and had it and it was so pleasent but I didn't think there was much pasta in it. When I checked the box today it was cottage pie I had. It still was very nice????. Today I had corned beef hash and it was so tasty. I can recommend most of TESCO ready meals. I wonder if the ham has fallen out of my bag in the boot of the car. I'll look tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you've all had a good day today and that you are all well. Love yawl. I'll catch up.


I hope you find the Ham Susan, but will it have survived the time, while not refridgerated? ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> DD4, and her family, are now in the process of moving into their new house now, and everything was going well, until last night. When they got to the house this morning, a group of little S*?#ts broke into their house overnight, and stole a brand new Sound bar, for their tv, a whole heap of Sony Games includingone that their youngest dd received as a present. SIL will be staying at their new home now, until all of their belongings are moved from their previous house.
> 
> I really wish that anyone committing any kind of criminal act, should disappear, in a ball of fire and smoke, never to be seen again, but everything that they stole, would end up in the nearest Police Station, then returned to the rightful Owners! I don't think that is very severe, does anyone else????????? xoxoxo


Totally agree, those scumbags don't deserve to be on this planet. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I hope you have a great day on Sunday! xoxoxo


Oh I will. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now Karma I really DO believe in.


Yes Karma is a real doozy, I hope she gets there, hard and fast, and the lesson is taught well!
I am just so sick of his type of person, ruining an exciting, and great, experience for someone; when there really was no reason, apart from his greed! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OOOh you are so nasty! I love you. I want you fighting my battles!


Yes Jeanette, if I ever need assistance, in anything that is remotely like the problem you are dealing with, I might just come looking for your help! :sm23: :sm23: ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!!
> 
> Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


June, I don't think you should give up either! It's abit rough, if one of the volunteers, accidently (stole) appropriate your teapot, but even if it wasn't a special item for you, they still have no right to it! I really hope you get it back; it would be even nicer, it is just suddenly turned up, at the shop, one day, before you have worked your way through all of the people involved with the shop! :sm23: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No....you are saving for York....


I certainly am!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Google is where I found the formula. I use the conversion on Google too. But then I got curious how they got the number.


Now that is the Question, isn't it? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


KARMA!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They have one of "Mayhem" sawing in front of a glass door and the circular saw gets thrown through the glass door. Mum did that one for real. We were sweeping up glass all the way from the front of the house to the back. It was amazing the way that the screen door "exploded".


Only your mother could do that in your house.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no but will have all day Sunday to myself as he is off to his cousin's ruby wedding lunch. It's getting on for 3 hours away, I declined way too far to go but he wanted to go hence Sunday to myself. xx


something to look forward to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD4, and her family, are now in the process of moving into their new house now, and everything was going well, until last night. When they got to the house this morning, a group of little S*?#ts broke into their house overnight, and stole a brand new Sound bar, for their tv, a whole heap of Sony Games includingone that their youngest dd received as a present. SIL will be staying at their new home now, until all of their belongings are moved from their previous house.
> 
> I really wish that anyone committing any kind of criminal act, should disappear, in a ball of fire and smoke, never to be seen again, but everything that they stole, would end up in the nearest Police Station, then returned to the rightful Owners! I don't think that is very severe, does anyone else????????? xoxoxo


That's awful, Judi, and I'm so sorry they are having to deal with people like that! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's dry but dreary here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's still dry here for most of the day today and then we're expecting rain for the next several day beginning this evening. Supposed to get quite windy overnight tonight. Batten down the hatches time.

I'm off this morning to meet a couple of friends for coffee and then go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Will be good to get out. Will be doing a lot of that this week as I also will be out early tomorrow to meet a friend for breakfast and again on Thursday to meet another friend for breakfast. That will be all the excitement I have planned for this week. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did I say something funny? Sometimes at my meeting when my turn to talk comes I speak from the heart and suddenly people at the table burst out laughing. With me not at me I hope. Some say they slsike what I share. I'musually not sure why they laugh sometimes I get it. Like I said my ex husband's wife was a bitch but after I married him I understood why. I meant it but I guess it came out funny.


Polly, I also hope that the others are laughing with you! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I tried again and then I knit about 5 inches but felt the piece was a bit stiff. Used red heart super saver yarn because i like the ombré dark to light pinks. So I took it apart and got different yarn in aqua which I hope is ok for a 6 year old girl. It feels soft. And I'm hoping to do yarn forward slip stitch, knit 3 for the waist and buttonhole band. I also found a couple of lace patterns for the stockinette part not sure which is best. I'm just not concentrating and have to stop and leave then back to begin again. I put 163 stitches on and then when the dog came in I gave her her biscuit but she got the yarn mixed where her crumbs were so I had to cut the soiled part. I thought I'd cut the end of the strand but after doing a row I found there was a loose end ...I'd cut it in the middle of the strand. I didn't want to redo the row and recast 163 stitches so I put a knot and went on.


Knots are good. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well it's been far too quiet in here today, I'm off to bed then. It's 2:30am and I've got babysitting today.
> I finished the embroidery job for my friends quilt the other night and yesterday I got nearly finished with my aunt's cell phone case. Then I think I'll pick up the mosaic scarf again. I've been so busy doing other stuff that it's taken back seat like so many other WIP's.
> But for now.. good night or good morning to everyone and happy Tuesday to you all. ????
> Xoxoxo


I hope you sleep well! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. Definitely turned cooler. It was 70°F instead of 90°F. It's gorgeous and better for the grass that was just put in.
> 
> I talked to an attorney via phone yesterday. He was a referral from the Bar Association and we'll meet tomorrow. I also have a referral to an attorney received from a friend here (we're both from IL and came down at same time) whose hairdresser is the wife of a local judge who hears these type of these cases. We haven't talked yet, but I just know there is an "invisible hand" working with us!
> 
> In pulling all the paperwork together, I'm seeing proof of the patterns that I was suspecting during the process. The contractor hasn't responded yet to my Friday message that included attachments of a small sampling of my evidence. He's running out of time.


Well done in persuing this scum, not only does he set out to defraud customers; but he is also making it harder, for genuine, new tradesmen, who are trying to setup their own business!
I hope you can get it to Court soon, and then get a good result for you! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). My sago palm is not going outside for the next 3 days as it will barely hit 10'C and there will be rain on and off.
> I voted at the advance election polls and apparently the numbers were up 25%, so I had a lot of people with me.
> Thanksgiving went well. My BIL is a very good cook and we were all stuffed and had to go for a walk around their neighbourhood to work off some of the turkey. My sister had put a couple of drinks in my brother's hands before we got there so we didn't have any nasty conversations.
> We had some lovely hors d'oeuvres of goat cheese and imported plum butter on rice crisps. They had a thin slice of porchetta on top but would be just as lovely without.
> ...


Sounds like a good place not to live in! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Started out raining hard this morning, while I also went to get my hair cut! It's brightened up considerably now and the sun is shining!!
> 
> We are going to see Will Smith at the cinema today, in Gemini Man, review to follow!!
> 
> ...


Well done, you! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Did I say something funny? Sometimes at my meeting when my turn to talk comes I speak from the heart and suddenly people at the table burst out laughing. With me not at me I hope. Some say they slsike what I share. I'musually not sure why they laugh sometimes I get it. Like I said my ex husband's wife was a bitch but after I married him I understood why. I meant it but I guess it came out funny.





nitz8catz said:


> Judi (xiang) is right. You do have a "sneaky" kind of humour. And because you say it with a straight face, it seems even funnier.
> I also like what you share, very much.


Thanks Mav, for explaining for me, I always have trouble explaining things properly, and then I find that I have also upset a lot of people, and I can't always understand how, or why! So thankyou very much! ????❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally agree, those scumbags don't deserve to be on this planet. xx


???????? Exactly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's awful, Judi, and I'm so sorry they are having to deal with people like that! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, that type of thing happens far too many times, in this town. Most of the time, it is underaged kids, who are doing it; so all they get is the proverbial smack on the wrist, and sent back home. A lot of these kids are also growing (dragging might be more accurate) in family situations, where the parents don't know, or care, where their children are, or what they are doing! But if any of these kids end up dieing, as a result of what they were doing (no-one else involved), these same parents (for want of a more accurate term) are the first one's crying Racism, and any other appropriate word that hasn't come to the brain yet! It is sad that a young child has died, but if said child had been where he/she was supposed to be, then there would not have been a death! ???? ????????

Whoops ...... Didn't mean to show so much of my anger, due to the breakin! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, it's been a cold dark day today. 8C I believe. I got some sad news this morning from the boys. Daisy, my little grand hamster has died. She buried herself yesterday and didn't come out this morning. She's been on borrowed time for a couple of months now. Boys were ok, but sue unconsolable. She's the softie with the pets. I've got to be honest, there'll never be another one quite like "our daisy". I'm going to miss her when I go to bed. The gerbils are still there and I think the boys were trying to spare my feelings, haha but no matter what, I can't see me touching them...bye bye my daisy. 

I went to the over 60s today, and won........ A box of small apple tarts, a box of mr Kipling cherry bake wells, and 4 white choc chunky. Kit Kats......and $10. Not too bad girls? That will go in my holiday purse. Marg and John went keswick today and will be back Thursday. I haven't been to see Karen for a few days and intend to go tomorrow. 
i haven't heard from Stephen today yet to tell me he's out of the sea.....he will though! 

Donna comes tomorrow, so I'll have to be up at a decent hour. Love yawl.. Night night my daisy. Ooo I am sad...????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> IT's been a miserable day here, weather-wise, it's rained all day but mercifully, not on my way too and from the shop! The missing teapot saga continues, it still hasn't surfaced. If I haven't told you, I lent the shop two of my stainless steel teapots which were a gift from my mum, as they were attending a fund raising event but only one of them has come back. Not all of the suspects have been interviewed but I'm working through them and I told the boss today that I'm probably not letting it go. I need Jeanette over here to sort them out!!!
> 
> Not much else happening, I am feverishly knitting hats for the homeless, four done so far. However, I must have a break and try and finish some WIPS that are lurking!!
> 
> Have a good evening or whatever else you have! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I really hope it hasn't been sold love, that would be criminal


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We even managed a few minutes silence while they were concertrating. X


Well that's more than my s and b can do....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Awww???? well I'm glad you got it the way you love. That's most important.
> I keep being wish wasn't about going grey like the living room, or staying with the deep red it is now. I like my red I think. DH likes the red too, which was a huge surprise to me. He told me of all the kitchens that he has seen in the houses they are working in, he said he likes what I did in ours the best ???? gave me the warm fuzzy's.


Can't remember the last time I had the warm fuzzy s????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I tried again and then I knit about 5 inches but felt the piece was a bit stiff. Used red heart super saver yarn because i like the ombré dark to light pinks. So I took it apart and got different yarn in aqua which I hope is ok for a 6 year old girl. It feels soft. And I'm hoping to do yarn forward slip stitch, knit 3 for the waist and buttonhole band. I also found a couple of lace patterns for the stockinette part not sure which is best. I'm just not concentrating and have to stop and leave then back to begin again. I put 163 stitches on and then when the dog came in I gave her her biscuit but she got the yarn mixed where her crumbs were so I had to cut the soiled part. I thought I'd cut the end of the strand but after doing a row I found there was a loose end ...I'd cut it in the middle of the strand. I didn't want to redo the row and recast 163 stitches so I put a knot and went on.


Jolly you are a great tonic.....you've got me creased here! You do me good. You are a great person. Your wit and humour is wonderful.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope you find the Ham Susan, but will it have survived the time, while not refridgerated? ???????? xoxoxo


I doubt it.. Looks like the hams gone to the ham heaven in the sky


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally agree, those scumbags don't deserve to be on this planet. xx


I'm so sorry for you daughter Judi. They'll just get away with it like they normally do. There's no deterrent these days, so they do as they like. Regardless of upsetting victims.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a cold dark day today. 8C I believe. I got some sad news this morning from the boys. Daisy, my little grand hamster has died. She buried herself yesterday and didn't come out this morning. She's been on borrowed time for a couple of months now. Boys were ok, but sue unconsolable. She's the softie with the pets. I've got to be honest, there'll never be another one quite like "our daisy". I'm going to miss her when I go to bed. The gerbils are still there and I think the boys were trying to spare my feelings, haha but no matter what, I can't see me touching them...bye bye my daisy.
> 
> I went to the over 60s today, and won........ A box of small apple tarts, a box of mr Kipling cherry bake wells, and 4 white choc chunky. Kit Kats......and $10. Not too bad girls? That will go in my holiday purse. Marg and John went keswick today and will be back Thursday. I haven't been to see Karen for a few days and intend to go tomorrow.
> i haven't heard from Stephen today yet to tell me he's out of the sea.....he will though!
> ...


Oh poor Daisy, still she hasn't been too well on and off for a while has she? How old was she? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Unfortunately no but will have all day Sunday to myself as he is off to his cousin's ruby wedding lunch. It's getting on for 3 hours away, I declined way too far to go but he wanted to go hence Sunday to myself. xx


I'm sure sitting in a car for that length of time would not do your knee any good at all so you are probably right to stay home until your knee is checked out and, hopefully put right!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD4, and her family, are now in the process of moving into their new house now, and everything was going well, until last night. When they got to the house this morning, a group of little S*?#ts broke into their house overnight, and stole a brand new Sound bar, for their tv, a whole heap of Sony Games includingone that their youngest dd received as a present. SIL will be staying at their new home now, until all of their belongings are moved from their previous house.
> 
> I really wish that anyone committing any kind of criminal act, should disappear, in a ball of fire and smoke, never to be seen again, but everything that they stole, would end up in the nearest Police Station, then returned to the rightful Owners! I don't think that is very severe, does anyone else????????? xoxoxo


I quite agree with you, there's been a bit of that round here recently, according to the neighbourhood watch bulletin, trying car doors to see if they're locked and house doors too, nasty little beasts! :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's still dry here for most of the day today and then we're expecting rain for the next several day beginning this evening. Supposed to get quite windy overnight tonight. Batten down the hatches time.
> 
> I'm off this morning to meet a couple of friends for coffee and then go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Will be good to get out. Will be doing a lot of that this week as I also will be out early tomorrow to meet a friend for breakfast and again on Thursday to meet another friend for breakfast. That will be all the excitement I have planned for this week. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That sounds like quite enough excitement to me Pam!! Have a great time with your buddies, wish I could be there with you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a cold dark day today. 8C I believe. I got some sad news this morning from the boys. Daisy, my little grand hamster has died. She buried herself yesterday and didn't come out this morning. She's been on borrowed time for a couple of months now. Boys were ok, but sue unconsolable. She's the softie with the pets. I've got to be honest, there'll never be another one quite like "our daisy". I'm going to miss her when I go to bed. The gerbils are still there and I think the boys were trying to spare my feelings, haha but no matter what, I can't see me touching them...bye bye my daisy.
> 
> I went to the over 60s today, and won........ A box of small apple tarts, a box of mr Kipling cherry bake wells, and 4 white choc chunky. Kit Kats......and $10. Not too bad girls? That will go in my holiday purse. Marg and John went keswick today and will be back Thursday. I haven't been to see Karen for a few days and intend to go tomorrow.
> i haven't heard from Stephen today yet to tell me he's out of the sea.....he will though!
> ...


Awww, sad news indeed, I know you had a soft spot for her. Rest in peace, little one xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I really hope it hasn't been sold love, that would be criminal


I'm pretty sure it hasn't passed through the shop but it's got to be _somewhere_!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I doubt it.. Looks like the hams gone to the ham heaven in the sky


It'll be company for Daisy!! Sorry, bad taste but posted with love! xxx :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds like quite enough excitement to me Pam!! Have a great time with your buddies, wish I could be there with you!! xxxx


I wish you could be here to join us, too. Had a great morning. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Poor Daisy, she was loved ???? they can't all say that.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf. 
And it's real wood ❣


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


Neat. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


That's a beautiful find!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a beautiful find!


It's pretty big too, my table is one of those tall bar height tables and it's pretty even with it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Poor Daisy, she was loved ???? they can't all say that.


Ditto from me. I hope everyone is doing okay about this. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


Well done, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so sorry for you daughter Judi. They'll just get away with it like they normally do. There's no deterrent these days, so they do as they like. Regardless of upsetting victims.


That is so true, Susan, but SIL has taken preventative steps now, and is getting alarms and security lights installed on their house, and it will be connected to their phones! I will also be staying at their house, while the rest of their belongings are moved, and SIL will stay at the new house, until they are moved in properly, and the rest of the family will stay at their old home! I will be so happy to see them , and their beautiful BIG dog, are in their house properly!I don't think anyone will be game enough to try and break in to their new house, once they know there is a large dog living there! She is so gentle, to those known to her, but not to those she doesn't know; and hearing her deep, threatening bark, is enough to make ones blood run cold! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Poor Daisy, she was loved ???? they can't all say that.





Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me. I hope everyone is doing okay about this. xxxooo


Ditto from me also, Susan! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


Well done, it is a wonderful piece of furniture, and I love it, Great Price also! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I've got so much meat left over will come home and have left-overs today. Not sure what else I will be up to, not a lot if I can help it. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


It's lovely and a real bargain! Love the heart cut outs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so true, Susan, but SIL has taken preventative steps now, and is getting alarms and security lights installed on their house, and it will be connected to their phones! I will also be staying at their house, while the rest of their belongings are moved, and SIL will stay at the new house, until they are moved in properly, and the rest of the family will stay at their old home! I will be so happy to see them , and their beautiful BIG dog, are in their house properly!I don't think anyone will be game enough to try and break in to their new house, once they know there is a large dog living there! She is so gentle, to those known to her, but not to those she doesn't know; and hearing her deep, threatening bark, is enough to make ones blood run cold! ???????????? xoxoxo


Hee hee, they'll be running home to change their strides!! xxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I've got so much meat left over will come home and have left-overs today. Not sure what else I will be up to, not a lot if I can help it. Have a good day. xx


Say hello to the girls at knit and natter for me and have a good morning!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Did see some sunshine yesterday when I met up with the coven.

Supermarket and fish and chips today so it must be Wednesday.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). There is lightning flashing in the sky but no thunder because the storm is still over Toronto. It will probably be directly overhead when I get to work. The TV has gone out a few times as the CN Tower gets hit. This is the high temperature for the day as it will be dropping all day.
Mum has been painting boards and putting them on the stairs to try the different colours. She asked me to pick a colour late at night when the lights couldn't light the stairs. I told her to pick whatever colour she wants. I'm hoping it is warmish on the weekend so I can get the hardwood for the landings cut without freezing. I remember cutting the tiles for the kitchen and freezing from the cold water in the tile machine.
I've started the 2nd sleeve of the Shifty and had to fudge a 10 stitch difference between the 2 sleeves. I'm hoping it's not noticeable. Both sleeves are really stretchy so I should have lots of room for my arms. I quit last night when counting to 2 was difficult. I ended up frogging a whole row.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Did see some sunshine yesterday when I met up with the coven.
> 
> Supermarket and fish and chips today so it must be Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Have fun shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning but no dinner out as I've got so much meat left over will come home and have left-overs today. Not sure what else I will be up to, not a lot if I can help it. Have a good day. xx


Enjoy Knit and natter. 
We're still eating leftover ham from the weekend. And we had leftover soup from mum's photo group get-together. They're called the Shutterbugs. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so true, Susan, but SIL has taken preventative steps now, and is getting alarms and security lights installed on their house, and it will be connected to their phones! I will also be staying at their house, while the rest of their belongings are moved, and SIL will stay at the new house, until they are moved in properly, and the rest of the family will stay at their old home! I will be so happy to see them , and their beautiful BIG dog, are in their house properly!I don't think anyone will be game enough to try and break in to their new house, once they know there is a large dog living there! She is so gentle, to those known to her, but not to those she doesn't know; and hearing her deep, threatening bark, is enough to make ones blood run cold! ???????????? xoxoxo


Our dog used to put on a show, barking and growling and throwing herself at the door. But once the screen door wasn't latched properly and it opened and she fell out. She scrambled and pawed at the door to be let in. Once in, she resumed her barking and growling but the gig was up by then, the person (who had let her back into the house) knew that it was a show. :sm16: 
It's too bad that you have to take these precautions. Before we moved into this house, the neighbours had let their children play in this house and the next house over when they were unoccupied and up for sale. The next door house had water damage because the kids had turned on the water in the sink, plugged the plug and left.
When we were kids, our parents taught us not to go on anyone's property without permission of the owner, and to not touch anything in that house without asking permission first. I find it incredible that modern parents seem to be teaching their children that they can do and take anything that they want, and no one, including police or the home owner, can tell them any different. I know we had problems, before we put up our fence, keeping the kids out of our yard. They seemed to feel they could continue to play all over our yard like they had before we moved in and destroy our outdoor belongings. I even had one parent tell me off for yelling at her kid to get off the deer ornament before he broke it. (The kid did break it and the parent refused to pay to fix it, even though we had both seen her kid do it. I was told "prove it". That parent, and kid, no longer live in this court.)
Sorry about the rant.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Have fun shopping.


Thank you. Jumper is looking good xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


Good find.
I wonder why it swivels.
Real wood is great. It will last forever.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm pretty sure it hasn't passed through the shop but it's got to be _somewhere_!


I hope your teapot shows up soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I doubt it.. Looks like the hams gone to the ham heaven in the sky


 :sm01: :sm01: 
Best NOT to find it now after all this time unrefrigerated.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a cold dark day today. 8C I believe. I got some sad news this morning from the boys. Daisy, my little grand hamster has died. She buried herself yesterday and didn't come out this morning. She's been on borrowed time for a couple of months now. Boys were ok, but sue unconsolable. She's the softie with the pets. I've got to be honest, there'll never be another one quite like "our daisy". I'm going to miss her when I go to bed. The gerbils are still there and I think the boys were trying to spare my feelings, haha but no matter what, I can't see me touching them...bye bye my daisy.
> 
> I went to the over 60s today, and won........ A box of small apple tarts, a box of mr Kipling cherry bake wells, and 4 white choc chunky. Kit Kats......and $10. Not too bad girls? That will go in my holiday purse. Marg and John went keswick today and will be back Thursday. I haven't been to see Karen for a few days and intend to go tomorrow.
> i haven't heard from Stephen today yet to tell me he's out of the sea.....he will though!
> ...


I'm sorry about the passing of little Daisy. I know you'll miss her company.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Jumper is looking good xx


Thanks. I tried it on before I started the sleeves. I don't usually wear wool pullovers because I get too hot, so I'm hoping I can actually wear this when I finish it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now. Traffic is slow on the highway because of the rain.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Did see some sunshine yesterday when I met up with the coven.
> 
> Supermarket and fish and chips today so it must be Wednesday.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Have a good day! Xxxxl


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). There is lightning flashing in the sky but no thunder because the storm is still over Toronto. It will probably be directly overhead when I get to work. The TV has gone out a few times as the CN Tower gets hit. This is the high temperature for the day as it will be dropping all day.
> Mum has been painting boards and putting them on the stairs to try the different colours. She asked me to pick a colour late at night when the lights couldn't light the stairs. I told her to pick whatever colour she wants. I'm hoping it is warmish on the weekend so I can get the hardwood for the landings cut without freezing. I remember cutting the tiles for the kitchen and freezing from the cold water in the tile machine.
> I've started the 2nd sleeve of the Shifty and had to fudge a 10 stitch difference between the 2 sleeves. I'm hoping it's not noticeable. Both sleeves are really stretchy so I should have lots of room for my arms. I quit last night when counting to 2 was difficult. I ended up frogging a whole row.


That's a lovely piece of work, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good find.
> I wonder why it swivels.
> Real wood is great. It will last forever.


Maybe it has storage on each side?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the colors that are showing. I bet it is even nicer seeing it in person.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). There is lightning flashing in the sky but no thunder because the storm is still over Toronto. It will probably be directly overhead when I get to work. The TV has gone out a few times as the CN Tower gets hit. This is the high temperature for the day as it will be dropping all day.
> Mum has been painting boards and putting them on the stairs to try the different colours. She asked me to pick a colour late at night when the lights couldn't light the stairs. I told her to pick whatever colour she wants. I'm hoping it is warmish on the weekend so I can get the hardwood for the landings cut without freezing. I remember cutting the tiles for the kitchen and freezing from the cold water in the tile machine.
> I've started the 2nd sleeve of the Shifty and had to fudge a 10 stitch difference between the 2 sleeves. I'm hoping it's not noticeable. Both sleeves are really stretchy so I should have lots of room for my arms. I quit last night when counting to 2 was difficult. I ended up frogging a whole row.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When you are sitting in your chair you can swivel it to see the other side without getting up. Very nice piece of furniture.



nitz8catz said:


> Good find.
> I wonder why it swivels.
> Real wood is great. It will last forever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


I like that. So useful for all sorts of things.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Another dreary day today. It is supposed to be clearing this afternoon but there's no sign of it.

I have the twins today (sorry. It is Wednesday, not Thursday) as I am going to see A Midsummer Night's Dream tomorrow evening early.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't done any knitting for about 3 weeks now. I need to get a load of purple wool and get started on a peplum jumper for DIL1.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). There is lightning flashing in the sky but no thunder because the storm is still over Toronto. It will probably be directly overhead when I get to work. The TV has gone out a few times as the CN Tower gets hit. This is the high temperature for the day as it will be dropping all day.
> Mum has been painting boards and putting them on the stairs to try the different colours. She asked me to pick a colour late at night when the lights couldn't light the stairs. I told her to pick whatever colour she wants. I'm hoping it is warmish on the weekend so I can get the hardwood for the landings cut without freezing. I remember cutting the tiles for the kitchen and freezing from the cold water in the tile machine.
> I've started the 2nd sleeve of the Shifty and had to fudge a 10 stitch difference between the 2 sleeves. I'm hoping it's not noticeable. Both sleeves are really stretchy so I should have lots of room for my arms. I quit last night when counting to 2 was difficult. I ended up frogging a whole row.


It's looking great, Mav! Looking forward to seeing it finished. Why is there a 10-stitch difference between the 2 sleeves? Doesn't appear to be noticeable in the photo. Be safe as you travel to and from work today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Lots of rain coming down this morning. I'll be off in a couple of hours to meet my friend for breakfast. Not much planned for the day after that. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Just dropping in to say good morning. A week of rain so staying cozy by the fire. 
Happy Wednesday to all. xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good find.
> I wonder why it swivels.
> Real wood is great. It will last forever.


It's double sided ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Man that looks wonderful, I don't know how you do it so fast! 

We've had rain and it brought cooler temperatures with it. I'm loving it, Jen is walking around the house with a coat on lol.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh I forgot to mention, last month I tried to put my grocery bread in the washing machine. The other day I headed to the freezer with my laundry. If I forget to put my clothes on and you hear about it, just smile... it's completely normal under the circumstances, wink! :sm17:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Just dropping in to say good morning. A week of rain so staying cozy by the fire.
> Happy Wednesday to all. xoxoxo


Hi Trish, good to see you, I have been thinking about you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, last month I tried to put my grocery bread in the washing machine. The other day I headed to the freezer with my laundry. If I forget to put my clothes on and you hear about it, just smile... it's completely normal under the circumstances, wink! :sm17:


If we see you walking around wearing a loaf, we'll just politely look the other way!!! xxxx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, I'm stopping at Stephens tonight. Sue and me went to town today and came home with a baby hamster. They have named him teddy...he's quite nervous as yet but just got the cutest face. He's only a baby. I swear I saw a sparkle in sues eyes. Nothing of any importance has happened today, except I went to Karen's for some hot choc and a good chat about the medium. We've had mcdonalds rubbish takeaway tonight. It's unbelievable how they alway seem to get the order wrong. Why would anyone want 31chicken nuggets?????????

I'm going to catch up now and get stuck into my book. So I'll luv and leave yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh poor Daisy, still she hasn't been too well on and off for a while has she? How old was she? xx


Two and a half, which isn't a bad age for a hamster.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It'll be company for Daisy!! Sorry, bad taste but posted with love! xxx :sm16:


Hahaha????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I have achieved greatness y'all. 

It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????

My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


Well done, now you can sleep happy. xx :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Basically, cook a roast with chopped up potatoes onion and carrots. Cut the roast meat up small add corn, diced tomatoes, green beans and noodles.. I like peas, Lisa doesn't. Make sure all the roast juice goes in the pot and voila! ... Best soup ever ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done, now you can sleep happy. xx :sm23:


Mmmmmmm.. nap ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


Well done! :sm24: It looks yummy! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I know I sound silly, I'm being silly. But only a little lol. 
Every surgery, or major illness, my mom has made me this soup. And it's special because I know how much cooking and work goes into getting it just right.. I'm just pleased that I could get it right ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Bowls for everyone..????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

My cousin just posted this is where she is, it was earlier lol. Wish I was with her!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

It's just a bit past 3am. I can't sleep and sweet pea will be here in 6 hours ???? I was wiping spit up off of rosebuds chin earlier and for some reason she found it hilarious. For all of you that have heard her laugh... It's magical, but when I say this is the biggest laugh yet.. my heart just melted ❣
DH was right beside us and his Google set her off again. I tried to grab the phone to get a video but once she saw the phone that's all she wanted.. ????
Well okay, 
No one is on here yet so I'll try again to snooze.
Happy Thursday everyone ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


Recipe please, it looks wonderful, perfect for this time of the year!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> My cousin just posted this is where she is, it was earlier lol. Wish I was with her!!!


Awww, I know exactly where that picture was taken from, that is on one of my favourite walks along the south bank of the river Thames!! If you were there with her, I could get to you in about 30 minutes!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's just a bit past 3am. I can't sleep and sweet pea will be here in 6 hours ???? I was wiping spit up off of rosebuds chin earlier and for some reason she found it hilarious. For all of you that have heard her laugh... It's magical, but when I say this is the biggest laugh yet.. my heart just melted ❣
> DH was right beside us and his Google set her off again. I tried to grab the phone to get a video but once she saw the phone that's all she wanted.. ????
> Well okay,
> No one is on here yet so I'll try again to snooze.
> Happy Thursday everyone ????


Don't babies just love phones? My two were obsessed with them - until they recently got their own, now they are doubly obsessed!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk, the grass was quite white in places this morning and more to the point still is, must be cold out there. Been busy this morning using up all my left over meats that I froze and made a pile of rissoles, mostly lamb with some duck thrown in for good measure. Now having a sit down and catch up although it's very quiet on here so far. Nothing else planned except DH has an audiologist appointment at ten past five, just in time to hit the rush hour so he will probably be missing for a couple of hours. Back later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk, the grass was quite white in places this morning and more to the point still is, must be cold out there. Been busy this morning using up all my left over meats that I froze and made a pile of rissoles, mostly lamb with some duck thrown in for good measure. Now having a sit down and catch up although it's very quiet on here so far. Nothing else planned except DH has an audiologist appointment at ten past five, just in time to hit the rush hour so he will probably be missing for a couple of hours. Back later. Have a good one. xx


You have frost???!! Blimey, that must have been a surprise, those poor bunnies out in the field!! We have 15'C and a bright blue sky but rain forecast for later! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Might have a walk down town this morning, otherwise not much planned.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but there is rain on the way! I was planning a guided London walk for today but my knee is playing up, in sympathy with everyone else with a sore knee!! So I shall stay home and rest it today with maybe some knitting and a little Netflix!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You have frost???!! Blimey, that must have been a surprise, those poor bunnies out in the field!! We have 15'C and a bright blue sky but rain forecast for later! xxxx


Yes and it's not shifting very fast either. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). High today is 11'C with rain off and on. (It's not snow!!)
It's the anniversary of Marijuana Legalization. I only know of one person who has used it, and she used it before too, but I do know of a lot of people who are using CBD oil for themselves and their pets, and it has had wonderful results.
We got a new water chiller. Our old water chiller was leaking all over the floor. And the new one is black and chrome. And mum says "It's not too bad" After years of fighting me on getting appliances that weren't white. You have to pay a premium on white appliances, if you can get them at all.
I didn't do any knitting last night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You have frost???!! Blimey, that must have been a surprise, those poor bunnies out in the field!! We have 15'C and a bright blue sky but rain forecast for later! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> Yes and it's not shifting very fast either. xxxx :sm16:


We've had frost already, and I couldn't find a scraper to clear the frost from my windshield. I had to use an old piece of plastic that I found in the garage. We get frost Saturday morning too.
The trees have all turned colour now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London but there is rain on the way! I was planning a guided London walk for today but my knee is playing up, in sympathy with everyone else with a sore knee!! So I shall stay home and rest it today with maybe some knitting and a little Netflix!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


Sounds like a good day to stay in and knit. 
Mum's photo club was supposed to go into the woods to photograph some antique cars, but that may be called on account of rain showers. There is a collector of old cars up north of us and he pulls them out into the woods so they can take pictures against the pretty coloured leaves on the trees, but he won't do it in rain.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and cloudy Surrey. Might have a walk down town this morning, otherwise not much planned.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
Knit Night for me tonight.
Enjoy a leisurely walk.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We've had frost already, and I couldn't find a scraper to clear the frost from my windshield. I had to use an old piece of plastic that I found in the garage. We get frost Saturday morning too.
> The trees have all turned colour now.


Don't use your credit card to scrape your car window, I snapped one in half doing that!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk, the grass was quite white in places this morning and more to the point still is, must be cold out there. Been busy this morning using up all my left over meats that I froze and made a pile of rissoles, mostly lamb with some duck thrown in for good measure. Now having a sit down and catch up although it's very quiet on here so far. Nothing else planned except DH has an audiologist appointment at ten past five, just in time to hit the rush hour so he will probably be missing for a couple of hours. Back later. Have a good one. xx


I hope your DH leaves early so he doesn't get stuck in all the traffic.
Enjoy your quiet day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a good day to stay in and knit.
> Mum's photo club was supposed to go into the woods to photograph some antique cars, but that may be called on account of rain showers. There is a collector of old cars up north of us and he pulls them out into the woods so they can take pictures against the pretty coloured leaves on the trees, but he won't do it in rain.


Aww, that sounds like it would have been fun, shame the weather messed things up again!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't babies just love phones? My two were obsessed with them - until they recently got their own, now they are doubly obsessed!!! xxxx


I have a weird daughter. She actually gave me back the cell phone that I bought for her when she was a teen. She said she didn't need it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have a weird daughter. She actually gave me back the cell phone that I bought for her when she was a teen. She said she didn't need it.


Not weird, sensible!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's just a bit past 3am. I can't sleep and sweet pea will be here in 6 hours ???? I was wiping spit up off of rosebuds chin earlier and for some reason she found it hilarious. For all of you that have heard her laugh... It's magical, but when I say this is the biggest laugh yet.. my heart just melted ❣
> DH was right beside us and his Google set her off again. I tried to grab the phone to get a video but once she saw the phone that's all she wanted.. ????
> Well okay,
> No one is on here yet so I'll try again to snooze.
> Happy Thursday everyone ????


Happy Thursday.
Snooze well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Bowls for everyone..????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


Thank you.
DD made an Italian wedding soup for mum's photo club meeting and everyone loved it. And we got to finish it off.
I guess it is "soup" time of year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Basically, cook a roast with chopped up potatoes onion and carrots. Cut the roast meat up small add corn, diced tomatoes, green beans and noodles.. I like peas, Lisa doesn't. Make sure all the roast juice goes in the pot and voila! ... Best soup ever ????


That sounds like an easy enough recipe, but I know from my granny's hamburger, onion and spring noodle dish, the water can make the difference in how it tastes. No one here has been able to replicate her taste because our water tastes different.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


Congratulations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

There's all kinds of videos of London on the TV because of the Brexit news, and I recognize a lot of the locations. I like when that happens.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh poor Daisy, still she hasn't been too well on and off for a while has she? How old was she? xx





grandma susan said:


> Two and a half, which isn't a bad age for a hamster.


That was a long life for a hamster.
Rest well little Daisy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm stopping at Stephens tonight. Sue and me went to town today and came home with a baby hamster. They have named him teddy...he's quite nervous as yet but just got the cutest face. He's only a baby. I swear I saw a sparkle in sues eyes. Nothing of any importance has happened today, except I went to Karen's for some hot choc and a good chat about the medium. We've had mcdonalds rubbish takeaway tonight. It's unbelievable how they alway seem to get the order wrong. Why would anyone want 31chicken nuggets?????????
> 
> I'm going to catch up now and get stuck into my book. So I'll luv and leave yawl. Xx


I'm glad that the new hamster cheered Sue up. Little teddy bear hamsters (the really hairy ones) are often used as support animals here for people who have had to deal with trauma.
All the fast food restaurants in town get our orders wrong, which is why I unpack the bag at the restaurant/take out to make sure they have it right.
31 chicken nuggets????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, last month I tried to put my grocery bread in the washing machine. The other day I headed to the freezer with my laundry. If I forget to put my clothes on and you hear about it, just smile... it's completely normal under the circumstances, wink!





London Girl said:


> If we see you walking around wearing a loaf, we'll just politely look the other way!!! xxxx :sm23:


We have been known to wear black garbage bags in this house during our plumbing adventures.

:sm17:

I think you need some more sleep Trish :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Lots of rain coming down this morning. I'll be off in a couple of hours to meet my friend for breakfast. Not much planned for the day after that. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Are you any closer to getting back to your Arizona home. The lady from Knit Night who has a house in Arizona has just left. They will be back around Christmas time for a couple of weeks. They pull a caravan trailer because they have a pit bull dog and a lot of hotels/motels wouldn't let them in because of that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now. The roads are wet so people will be going slow and putting their brakes on for no good reason.
Have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months. 

Ahhhh! That’s the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I’m not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that’s okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me! 

Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There's all kinds of videos of London on the TV because of the Brexit news, and I recognize a lot of the locations. I like when that happens.


I feel the same when I see pictures of Toronto!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. The roads are wet so people will be going slow and putting their brakes on for no good reason.
> Have a great day.


Be careful, be safe!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


That's great news Jeanette, karma at its very best! Hope you catch up on your sleep soon!! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


Well done Jeanette. Now enjoy your new home. Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


Well done and pleased you are now stress free, hope you end up financially happy as well, that would be the cherry on the cake. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done and pleased you are now stress free, hope you end up financially happy as well, that would be the cherry on the cake. xx


That's up to him. He'll know in a few days what the consequences are for what he's done to date. If he wants to heap more onto himself, he'll only have himself to blame. In the meantime, if any questions come up on NextDoor about him, I can say "come see my photos". The photos can't be sued for libel nor slander.

Work to finish the fireplace and review the overall electrical wiring starts today. We're getting bids from three of the best known and most used electricians in the village. I can't help it if they talk about our situation, now can I?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Knit Night for me tonight.
> Enjoy a leisurely walk.


Enjoy your Knit Night tonight. I'll be off for breakfast with a friend this morning and then an errand or two before heading back here to get some more knitting in. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you. Hoping what you are doing proves profitable for you. However, you are doing great service to others in that community. Doing that is priceless. Most people will not take on such a task and that is what unscrupulous contractors depend on. 


RookieRetiree said:


> That's up to him. He'll know in a few days what the consequences are for what he's done to date. If he wants to heap more onto himself, he'll only have himself to blame. In the meantime, if any questions come up on NextDoor about him, I can say "come see my photos". The photos can't be sued for libel nor slander.
> 
> Work to finish the fireplace and review the overall electrical wiring starts today. We're getting bids from three of the best known and most used electricians in the village. I can't help it if they talk about our situation, now can I?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you any closer to getting back to your Arizona home. The lady from Knit Night who has a house in Arizona has just left. They will be back around Christmas time for a couple of weeks. They pull a caravan trailer because they have a pit bull dog and a lot of hotels/motels wouldn't let them in because of that.


Maybe leaving in a couple of weeks or so. So many things still needing to get taken care of here. We'll definitely be back up to work on it some more. :sm17: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


Thank goodness for that and what a wonderful bit of serendipity for you! Glad you were able to get a good amount of sleep last night and it sounds like it was a huge benefit for your mental health. Hopefull financially, too, but that would be the bonus to the situation. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use the CBD oil. I find it very effective. I have been able to walk unaided since I started taking it. I am not pain free, but much improved over what use to be my norm. As a test I did not take it for two days. By the end of the second day I again had a very hard time walking because of the pain. There have not been any side effects that I know of.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). High today is 11'C with rain off and on. (It's not snow!!)
> It's the anniversary of Marijuana Legalization. I only know of one person who has used it, and she used it before too, but I do know of a lot of people who are using CBD oil for themselves and their pets, and it has had wonderful results.
> We got a new water chiller. Our old water chiller was leaking all over the floor. And the new one is black and chrome. And mum says "It's not too bad" After years of fighting me on getting appliances that weren't white. You have to pay a premium on white appliances, if you can get them at all.
> I didn't do any knitting last night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good for you. Hoping what you are doing proves profitable for you. However, you are doing great service to others in that community. Doing that is priceless. Most people will not take on such a task and that is what unscrupulous contractors depend on.


Unfortunately, attorneys are loathe to take on the cases too because the cases are protracted and when the contractors lose, they skip the state and the homeowners and attorneys may have the satisfaction of winning, but have expenses instead of monetary awards. They've decided on other avenues. There are actions being taken to criminalize some of the activities and also to require that all contractors use approved industry contracts. I think more standardization of these things in the industry will help greatly. He liked the idea of some home builder seminars and said he'd help with legal input and review. There are some good things coming out of this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I use the CBD oil. I find it very effective. I have been able to walk unaided since I started taking it. I am not pain free, but much improved over what use to be my norm. As a test I did not take it for two days. By the end of the second day I again had a very hard time walking because of the pain. There have not been any side effects that I know of.


I've tried a couple, but no help so far. What kind (brand, etc.) works for you?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Unfortunately, attorneys are loathe to take on the cases too because the cases are protracted and when the contractors lose, they skip the state and the homeowners and attorneys may have the satisfaction of winning, but have expenses instead of monetary awards. They've decided on other avenues. There are actions being taken to criminalize some of the activities and also to require that all contractors use approved industry contracts. I think more standardization of these things in the industry will help greatly. He liked the idea of some home builder seminars and said he'd help with legal input and review. There are some good things coming out of this.


That does all sound good -- for you and others in the future. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I purchase it at a pharmacy in my town. I did not notice immediate relief. After using it continuously for a week or two or three I noticed I that had not used any walking aids in several days. It was gradual and as I say not 100% effective. Besides the pain reduction I have improved sleep, which in turns also leads to pain reduction or pain reduction leads to better sleep.



RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried a couple, but no help so far. What kind (brand, etc.) works for you?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good morning. Missing your cheerful posts. Hope things are going as well for you as possible. (hugs)


Islander said:


> Just dropping in to say good morning. A week of rain so staying cozy by the fire.
> Happy Wednesday to all. xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's bright and sunny here, with a few white clouds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> I purchase it at a pharmacy in my town. I did not notice immediate relief. After using it continuously for a week or two or three I noticed I that had not used any walking aids in several days. It was gradual and as I say not 100% effective. Besides the pain reduction I have improved sleep, which in turns also leads to pain reduction or pain reduction leads to better sleep.


There's a CBD store in town that I'll stop at. There are just so many to choose from and a huge difference in pricing. Getting a personal recommendation would help narrow the search. I've tried tablets and under tongue ones and did the full 30 days each with no noticeable difference. It is time to try the oil.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


Good on you girl. Payback time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a CBD store in town that I'll stop at. There are just so many to choose from and a huge difference in pricing. Getting a personal recommendation would help narrow the search. I've tried tablets and under tongue ones and did the full 30 days each with no noticeable difference. It is time to try the oil.


Mine is oil under the tongue. I know the problems you are having. I waited also until Harold found someone who could recommend a source. This product is only available locally. Mr. Google has some ideas to making under the tongue more useful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mine is oil under the tongue. I know the problems you are having. I waited also until Harold found someone who could recommend a source. This product is only available locally. Mr. Google has some ideas to making under the tongue more useful.


Thanks for your help. I'll be asking the store staff lots of questions.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for your help. I'll be asking the store staff lots of questions.


It's the drops under the tongue I am looking at.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's the drops under the tongue I am looking at.


Me, too. Some were over $100.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'll be perfectly honest, the moment they legalize marijuana I'll be happy to use it. 
There are so many ways to use it medicinally and with most side affects being sleepy, happy, hungry LOL ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's up to him. He'll know in a few days what the consequences are for what he's done to date. If he wants to heap more onto himself, he'll only have himself to blame. In the meantime, if any questions come up on NextDoor about him, I can say "come see my photos". The photos can't be sued for libel nor slander.
> 
> Work to finish the fireplace and review the overall electrical wiring starts today. We're getting bids from three of the best known and most used electricians in the village. I can't help it if they talk about our situation, now can I?


Sounds as though you've got it all worked out, hope he's near retirement age. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure they will go quickly 2nd time round.


Yeah I measured her wrist yesterday day and it's 2 inches smaller than mine soooooooo I have to take the ribbing out too I'm betting my original cast on would have fit her fine!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I'm home from Stephens. Where I left a little tiny hamster who won't come out of his house....they will work on him. When I went to see the medium the other night she said I had to get a teddy. Well I already have teddies, and thought nothing of it. When I took the hamster into the boy's, I'd not said a word about the medium. Without a word of a lie they have called him teddy....so when I told them they were just saying it was a coincident. Well....I'm staying mum...

I went to see Albert this morning, then Asda as usual, then home. I go 3 bottles of plonk for Christmas presents so I've only 3 more to get. I've got my. Chocolates and some sweets forichr. They didn't have the Orr tha myth like o I'll get hm let week. I'm really tryin to meet Christmas head on this year.

Stephen sent me a link of a place he was at yesterday in Malta Called Popeye island. It looks lot of fun. It seems to be. At park too. I don't know how to do links...June's told me twice but it hasn't stuck. So if you're interested Google Popeye island Malta. 

I'm thinking that this is all the news I have at the moment, so I'll do a catchup. Hope you all had and are having a good day. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


It looks very appetizing. Full of veg.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad that the new hamster cheered Sue up. Little teddy bear hamsters (the really hairy ones) are often used as support animals here for people who have had to deal with trauma.
> All the fast food restaurants in town get our orders wrong, which is why I unpack the bag at the restaurant/take out to make sure they have it right.
> 31 chicken nuggets????


Yes, honestly......31 chicken nuggets....????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home from Stephens. Where I left a little tiny hamster who won't come out of his house....they will work on him. When I went to see the medium the other night she said I had to get a teddy. Well I already have teddies, and thought nothing of it. When I took the hamster into the boy's, I'd not said a word about the medium. Without a word of a lie they have called him teddy....so when I told them they were just saying it was a coincident. Well....I'm staying mum...
> 
> I went to see Albert this morning, then Asda as usual, then home. I go 3 bottles of plonk for Christmas presents so I've only 3 more to get. I've got my. Chocolates and some sweets forichr. They didn't have the Orr tha myth like o I'll get hm let week. I'm really tryin to meet Christmas head on this year.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks like fun! I went to Mhelliah in 1987 but this definitely wasn't there then!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you've got it all worked out, hope he's near retirement age. xx


Nope. Probably around age 40 with family. That bothered me that I might be affecting them, but I'm way over that now. The fallout is due to his actions alone.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Nope. Probably around age 40 with family. That bothered me that I might be affecting them, but I'm way over that now. He fallout is due to his actions alone.


Hope he's either ready for early retirement or ready to move a long distance either way his wife won't be too pleased. xx :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he's either ready for early retirement or ready to move a long distance either way his wife won't be too pleased. xx :sm23:


An electrician and inspector are now documenting the issues.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> An electrician and inspector are now documenting the issues.


Ah so he can move but can't hide, good. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I just had to know what plonk was. So different than our meaning. I cannot believe we speak the same language and how we changed it from the your original language.
I do not think it is coincidence. ????????



grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home from Stephens. Where I left a little tiny hamster who won't come out of his house....they will work on him. When I went to see the medium the other night she said I had to get a teddy. Well I already have teddies, and thought nothing of it. When I took the hamster into the boy's, I'd not said a word about the medium. Without a word of a lie they have called him teddy....so when I told them they were just saying it was a coincident. Well....I'm staying mum...
> 
> I went to see Albert this morning, then Asda as usual, then home. I go 3 bottles of plonk for Christmas presents so I've only 3 more to get. I've got my. Chocolates and some sweets forichr. They didn't have the Orr tha myth like o I'll get hm let week. I'm really tryin to meet Christmas head on this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I just had to know what plonk was. So different than our meaning. I cannot believe we speak the same language and how we changed it from the your original language.
> I do not think it is coincidence. ????????


So what is plonk in Ametican? If it's repeatable!xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe she will be pleased if he move a long distance away from her also.


Barn-dweller said:


> Hope he's either ready for early retirement or ready to move a long distance either way his wife won't be too pleased. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I come into the house I plonk my purse on the counter. Set down heavily.



PurpleFi said:


> So what is plonk in Ametican? If it's repeatable!xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> When I come into the house I plonk my purse on the counter. Set down heavily.


We use it that way too.c


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Stephen exploring shipwreck


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Stephen exploring shipwreck


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> An electrician and inspector are now documenting the issues.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Stephen exploring shipwreck


Great photo xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, I just had to know what plonk was. So different than our meaning. I cannot believe we speak the same language and how we changed it from the your original language.
> I do not think it is coincidence. ðð»


But it also means the same thing it means here..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Stephen exploring shipwreck


Such a beautiful blue ???? it must be a real blessing to get to experience such things .???? But I guess as his mum your prolly worried to pieces till he's on dry land. I would be.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So I have both the little angels today. Sweet pea had a living baby doll for the day, wonder how long before the fun of it wears off lol.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> An electrician and inspector are now documenting the issues.


Great! So good you are getting all this done and hopefully he'll get what he deserves, family or not. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> So I have both the little angels today. Sweet pea had a living baby doll for the day, wonder how long before the fun of it wears off lol.


Oh my goodness, that's so beautiful!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, that's so beautiful!! Xxxx


Ditto from me, Angela. What a great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


It was really coming down this morning, but now it's just dry and breezy. Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!

Way to go, Linda.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


That's lovely. xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


Awesome! That is beautiful! Well done, Linda!

Oh, a piece of interesting information. The last name of the property owners for the property between us and the next neighbor to the south at our new home is Thal. Maybe a relation to your DH's family? :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Awesome! That is beautiful! Well done, Linda!
> 
> Oh, a piece of interesting information. The last name of the property owners for the property between us and the next neighbor to the south at our new home is Thal. Maybe a relation to your DH's family? :sm01: xxxooo


Not that I know, but could very well be.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not that I know, but could very well be.


No house there, just the land. I'll find out the owner's first names. I'll have to go to the airpark website and look at the member directory. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> No house there, just the land. I'll find out the owner's first names. I'll have to go to the airpark website and look at the member directory. xxxooo


His Dad had one brother and there were two sons, but I'm not aware of any in AZ.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His Dad had one brother and there were two sons, but I'm not aware of any in AZ.


I'll see what the names are. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll see what the names are. xxxooo


Just checked. Owners' names are Stephen Thal and Cynthia Robinson. They live in Wickenburg, AZ, about 25 miles from the airpark (our closest town for most things). xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just checked. Owners' names are Stephen Thal and Cynthia Robinson. They live in Wickenburg, AZ, about 25 miles from the airpark (our closest town for most things). xxxooo


Could very well be. Dale's cousin was Steve married to Josie. They have 4 kids. Steve, Sr. is diseased, but that could very well be Steve, Jr. If you ever run into him, ask if his grandparents were George and DoDo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Could very well be. Dale's cousin was Steve married to Josie. They have 4 kids. Steve, Sr. is diseased, but that could very well be Steve, Jr. If you ever run into him, ask if his grandparents were George and DoDo.


Will try to remember to fo that. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


She deserves the bragging ❣❣❣❣


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


Awwww it's beautiful????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> So I have both the little angels today. Sweet pea had a living baby doll for the day, wonder how long before the fun of it wears off lol.


She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????

This girl y'all XOXOXO


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


Gorheous photo xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


A very precious photo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hee hee, they'll be running home to change their strides!! xxxx :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


They definitely will be! ????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It only hurts when I overdo, so it's a good indicator of when to stop.
> I'm sorry that you are hurting.
> I hope son improves quickly with the antibiotics.


After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Judi (xiang) is right. You do have a "sneaky" kind of humour. And because you say it with a straight face, it seems even funnier.
> I also like what you share, very much.


Wish I could plan it. I could be in show business????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Knots are good. xoxoxo


I was doing the twins Christmas stockings but put them aside to do a sweater for me. Then wanted to do the sweater for the 6 year old girl. Also began a hat for son. Then wanted a cowl for the raffle so began that. I've never been so flighty as I am now. In the emergency room I started knitting to keep my sanity and must have done a row twice. It was evident 3 rows on so I had to take them out which was difficult because the yarn is fluffy. I'm on track now. But don't like so many things on hold. When the 2 men helping me said they each have a baby coming in their families I had to keep my mouth shut or I'd have promised a knit gift which I can't fit in now... I'll buy something for them.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EDT and 12'C (54'F). There is lightning flashing in the sky but no thunder because the storm is still over Toronto. It will probably be directly overhead when I get to work. The TV has gone out a few times as the CN Tower gets hit. This is the high temperature for the day as it will be dropping all day.
> Mum has been painting boards and putting them on the stairs to try the different colours. She asked me to pick a colour late at night when the lights couldn't light the stairs. I told her to pick whatever colour she wants. I'm hoping it is warmish on the weekend so I can get the hardwood for the landings cut without freezing. I remember cutting the tiles for the kitchen and freezing from the cold water in the tile machine.
> I've started the 2nd sleeve of the Shifty and had to fudge a 10 stitch difference between the 2 sleeves. I'm hoping it's not noticeable. Both sleeves are really stretchy so I should have lots of room for my arms. I quit last night when counting to 2 was difficult. I ended up frogging a whole row.


The pattern in your top is showing really well, but I won't say what colours I am seeing, because either my Tablet doesn't show the true colours, or I see colours completely differently, to what everyone else sees them. Everything is quite blurry too, atm! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, for explaining for me, I always have trouble explaining things properly, and then I find that I have also upset a lot of people, and I can't always understand how, or why! So thankyou very much! ????❤ xoxoxo


I know you are too nice to upset anyone. I'm just like you. Good intentions sometimes hard to explain. A lady said she was told she was the smartest one at a discussion and I said the others must have been very stupid which she took to mean she was the smartest of a bunch of dummies which wasn't what I meant I meant the others must have been stupid. When I realized she misunderstood my meaning I tried to explain. I think she knew but what I said did come out wrong.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a cold dark day today. 8C I believe. I got some sad news this morning from the boys. Daisy, my little grand hamster has died. She buried herself yesterday and didn't come out this morning. She's been on borrowed time for a couple of months now. Boys were ok, but sue unconsolable. She's the softie with the pets. I've got to be honest, there'll never be another one quite like "our daisy". I'm going to miss her when I go to bed. The gerbils are still there and I think the boys were trying to spare my feelings, haha but no matter what, I can't see me touching them...bye bye my daisy.
> 
> I went to the over 60s today, and won........ A box of small apple tarts, a box of mr Kipling cherry bake wells, and 4 white choc chunky. Kit Kats......and $10. Not too bad girls? That will go in my holiday purse. Marg and John went keswick today and will be back Thursday. I haven't been to see Karen for a few days and intend to go tomorrow.
> i haven't heard from Stephen today yet to tell me he's out of the sea.....he will though!
> ...


So sorry for Daisy and your family. We all cried when our Becky was gone. she was a rosette guinea pig...reddish mid section with swirls in her fur, white bands on both ends.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our dog used to put on a show, barking and growling and throwing herself at the door. But once the screen door wasn't latched properly and it opened and she fell out. She scrambled and pawed at the door to be let in. Once in, she resumed her barking and growling but the gig was up by then, the person (who had let her back into the house) knew that it was a show. :sm16:
> It's too bad that you have to take these precautions. Before we moved into this house, the neighbours had let their children play in this house and the next house over when they were unoccupied and up for sale. The next door house had water damage because the kids had turned on the water in the sink, plugged the plug and left.
> When we were kids, our parents taught us not to go on anyone's property without permission of the owner, and to not touch anything in that house without asking permission first. I find it incredible that modern parents seem to be teaching their children that they can do and take anything that they want, and no one, including police or the home owner, can tell them any different. I know we had problems, before we put up our fence, keeping the kids out of our yard. They seemed to feel they could continue to play all over our yard like they had before we moved in and destroy our outdoor belongings. I even had one parent tell me off for yelling at her kid to get off the deer ornament before he broke it. (The kid did break it and the parent refused to pay to fix it, even though we had both seen her kid do it. I was told "prove it". That parent, and kid, no longer live in this court.)
> Sorry about the rant.


Mav, I totally agree with you, on this subject. We were taught the same thing, as children, and my dds have taught their children the same thing; to respect one's own, and other peoples, property!

The Police have some new evidence, concerning the breakin at my daughter's home, a shoe print which is the same as the one inside her house! They have also got some of their items back, DD took a ist of the names of the games stolen, to the Gaming Shops, and received 19 of the Titles back. So the Police have their eyes on a Person of Interest.

Rant on, because those kids are the ones who will be trouble, as they get older! ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


We all will be hoping for the best news for him Polly. 
But your pain really does sound like classic sciatic nerve damage. Have you researched online some things that may be helpful for that? Or seen the docter? 
I KNOW.... I say that like it's easy to just go see someone, when I myself am the same way. My kids laugh at me because they will tell me I need to go to the emergency room for this or that, and I brush it off, saying " yea yea, if it's not better soon I will" or " nah , it's better than it was yesterday" 
DS told me once my leg could be falling off and I would say well let's wait and see, if it don't grow back I'll go ????.

But seriously, you should go.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

When my kids were growing up the rule was.. " If blood isn't gushing, and bone isn't showing, then I can treat it at home". 
Obviously that rule has had to be tweaked a little. Now it has to include, if I can't breathe I'll go. And if my dang docter won't give me my refills without bloodwork for my thyroid, I'll go. 
And the obvious if my shoulder starts slipping, I'll definitely go.
Then there was..
Hysterectomy~ went
Appendix ~went
Pneumonia ~went
Leg tumor ~went ( got gangrene) 
Went back
11 shoulder surgeries ~ went
Do we see why I hate going to the doctor yet? 
Oh dear... I was heading somewhere with this but lost it. . ???? ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I better go to bed. Sweet pea will be awake at 8:30, she's a little early riser ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull, dampish Norfolk but a bit warmer than yesterday, no frost. Shopping later and looking for curtains for our lounge. Have got Roman Blinds on one window but nothing on the other one. It only looks over the back garden so no-one can see in but with winter coming it would be nice to draw the curtains and snuggle up inside. Hope to have dinner out today as I missed it on Wednesday. Then back for a knitting afternoon hopefully. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, dampish Norfolk but a bit warmer than yesterday, no frost. Shopping later and looking for curtains for our lounge. Have got Roman Blinds on one window but nothing on the other one. It only looks over the back garden so no-one can see in but with winter coming it would be nice to draw the curtains and snuggle up inside. Hope to have dinner out today as I missed it on Wednesday. Then back for a knitting afternoon hopefully. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Hope you find some nice curtains.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Last night we had torrential rain, thunder and lightening. A few WI ladies coming around this morning for a sewing up the town session. This evening we are off to LM1s school to see her in a dance show.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.[/
> 
> Aww, hard to believe what they will look like when they grow up!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


Wow, that's really lovely, great job Linda!! I want one!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not that I know, but could very well be.


It seems an unusual name, where does it originate from? Maybe Scandinavian?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> His Dad had one brother and there were two sons, but I'm not aware of any in AZ.


There probably weren't many Rozums there until recently!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


What a sweet hearted kid! We know who all that love comes from, don't we Nonna?!!! That is definitely one for the wall, a studio shot would not have turned out better!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


Thinking of you both and wishing only good outcomes for you xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was doing the twins Christmas stockings but put them aside to do a sweater for me. Then wanted to do the sweater for the 6 year old girl. Also began a hat for son. Then wanted a cowl for the raffle so began that. I've never been so flighty as I am now. In the emergency room I started knitting to keep my sanity and must have done a row twice. It was evident 3 rows on so I had to take them out which was difficult because the yarn is fluffy. I'm on track now. But don't like so many things on hold. When the 2 men helping me said they each have a baby coming in their families I had to keep my mouth shut or I'd have promised a knit gift which I can't fit in now... I'll buy something for them.


There you go again, that was _funny!!_ I too had a stack of WIPs but was enjoying the hats for the homeless. I've got a grip now and am finishing stuff off or I start to feel a bit overwhelmed!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). It's quiet. The wind has stopped. I'm going to have to scrape my windshield again.
I sat beside the owner of my LYS last night. We were doing the same sweater. She is finishing hers in the hope that she can block it bigger. It doesn't fit her. And she is tiny so she may have trouble finding someone to gift it to. Both of us were having trouble following the simple pattern. She kept wanting to do the purl row over all the knit rows, and I kept forgetting my decreases. I've decided to do a design hack and take out a couple of decreases in the sleeves, that way I don't have to frog. I really want the sleeves finished so I can finish the body with whatever yarn is left over. We had a good group last night with several members, that we haven't seen for a while, returning.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I know you are too nice to upset anyone. I'm just like you. Good intentions sometimes hard to explain. A lady said she was told she was the smartest one at a discussion and I said the others must have been very stupid which she took to mean she was the smartest of a bunch of dummies which wasn't what I meant I meant the others must have been stupid. When I realized she misunderstood my meaning I tried to explain. I think she knew but what I said did come out wrong.


Oh dear, if only you press a rewind button! Happens to me all the time!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Polly I must have missed a message. Hoping all is better now. Why was he taking extra medication? 
Sorry you are still suffering pain in you lower body. Hoping you get some relief soon.



jollypolly said:


> After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mav, I totally agree with you, on this subject. We were taught the same thing, as children, and my dds have taught their children the same thing; to respect one's own, and other peoples, property!
> 
> The Police have some new evidence, concerning the breakin at my daughter's home, a shoe print which is the same as the one inside her house! They have also got some of their items back, DD took a ist of the names of the games stolen, to the Gaming Shops, and received 19 of the Titles back. So the Police have their eyes on a Person of Interest.
> 
> Rant on, because those kids are the ones who will be trouble, as they get older! ????????????


Glad your DD has got some stuff back, how stupid, to go to a local shop to sell them!! Hope they get the rest back and the perpetrator is found and punished!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


Of course you had to knit a red and blue hat. Poor little guy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I do not envy you scraping windshields. Glad we have space in the garage for our vehicles. Sounds like you will need your new sweater very soon.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 3'C (37'F). It's quiet. The wind has stopped. I'm going to have to scrape my windshield again.
> I sat beside the owner of my LYS last night. We were doing the same sweater. She is finishing hers in the hope that she can block it bigger. It doesn't fit her. And she is tiny so she may have trouble finding someone to gift it to. Both of us were having trouble following the simple pattern. She kept wanting to do the purl row over all the knit rows, and I kept forgetting my decreases. I've decided to do a design hack and take out a couple of decreases in the sleeves, that way I don't have to frog. I really want the sleeves finished so I can finish the body with whatever yarn is left over. We had a good group last night with several members, that we haven't seen for a while, returning.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not know how people can have several works in progress. It makes me feel overwhelmed also. I feel like I must knit/crochet to get something finished. I rather not feel that pressure and just craft for pleasure.


London Girl said:


> There you go again, that was _funny!!_ I too had a stack of WIPs but was enjoying the hats for the homeless. I've got a grip now and am finishing stuff off or I start to feel a bit overwhelmed!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> When my kids were growing up the rule was.. " If blood isn't gushing, and bone isn't showing, then I can treat it at home".
> Obviously that rule has had to be tweaked a little. Now it has to include, if I can't breathe I'll go. And if my dang docter won't give me my refills without bloodwork for my thyroid, I'll go.
> And the obvious if my shoulder starts slipping, I'll definitely go.
> Then there was..
> ...


I know, it feels as if your ailments are piling up and we are ever-optimistic that they will clear up on their own! So, you go to the surgery when they don't and feel a fraud cos the folks in there look _really_ ill!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Last night we had torrential rain, thunder and lightening. A few WI ladies coming around this morning for a sewing up the town session. This evening we are off to LM1s school to see her in a dance show.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Happy Friday.
I'm sure LMs dance show will be lovely.
I'm glad you are getting help sewing up the town.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It seems an unusual name, where does it originate from? Maybe Scandinavian?


German/Austrian...meaning valley.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, dampish Norfolk but a bit warmer than yesterday, no frost. Shopping later and looking for curtains for our lounge. Have got Roman Blinds on one window but nothing on the other one. It only looks over the back garden so no-one can see in but with winter coming it would be nice to draw the curtains and snuggle up inside. Hope to have dinner out today as I missed it on Wednesday. Then back for a knitting afternoon hopefully. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Good luck with your hunt for curtains.
Will you be having fish and chips?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, dampish Norfolk but a bit warmer than yesterday, no frost. Shopping later and looking for curtains for our lounge. Have got Roman Blinds on one window but nothing on the other one. It only looks over the back garden so no-one can see in but with winter coming it would be nice to draw the curtains and snuggle up inside. Hope to have dinner out today as I missed it on Wednesday. Then back for a knitting afternoon hopefully. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


Curtains will keep your heating in too, save you money, in case you need an excuse to spend a bit more on them and get thermals!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Last night we had torrential rain, thunder and lightening. A few WI ladies coming around this morning for a sewing up the town session. This evening we are off to LM1s school to see her in a dance show.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Enjoy the stitch up and I know LM will make you proud!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> When my kids were growing up the rule was.. " If blood isn't gushing, and bone isn't showing, then I can treat it at home".
> Obviously that rule has had to be tweaked a little. Now it has to include, if I can't breathe I'll go. And if my dang docter won't give me my refills without bloodwork for my thyroid, I'll go.
> And the obvious if my shoulder starts slipping, I'll definitely go.
> Then there was..
> ...


I wouldn't say you hate going to the doctor. Think of all the doctors who made you feel better.
I do think a couple of times you may have needed a 2nd doctor to look at your ailment.
That's a long list. :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


Of course! Beautiful hats. So great of you to do those.

Bought some full spectrum drops yesterday. Hope it works. Last night was the first night; 5 hours. Hope it gets better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


Wow, you put me to shame with all those hats, I have only managed four so far!! I know your GGS will be thrilled that his hat was knitted especially for him and I hope his injuries don't hurt any more!! :sm26: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, you have an interesting way of stating things. I have to admit you often make me smile. After reading your posts for some time I know what you mean, you just have an interesting way of saying it. Sometimes when I try to explain what I mean I make it worse. ????????



jollypolly said:


> I know you are too nice to upset anyone. I'm just like you. Good intentions sometimes hard to explain. A lady said she was told she was the smartest one at a discussion and I said the others must have been very stupid which she took to mean she was the smartest of a bunch of dummies which wasn't what I meant I meant the others must have been stupid. When I realized she misunderstood my meaning I tried to explain. I think she knew but what I said did come out wrong.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Polly, hoping you and son are doing better today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good luck with your search for window covering. Hope you had a lovely meal out.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull, dampish Norfolk but a bit warmer than yesterday, no frost. Shopping later and looking for curtains for our lounge. Have got Roman Blinds on one window but nothing on the other one. It only looks over the back garden so no-one can see in but with winter coming it would be nice to draw the curtains and snuggle up inside. Hope to have dinner out today as I missed it on Wednesday. Then back for a knitting afternoon hopefully. Have a good day, the weekend is nearly here. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not know how people can have several works in progress. It makes me feel overwhelmed also. I feel like I must knit/crochet to get something finished. I rather not feel that pressure and just craft for pleasure.


Sometimes urgency or the urge to do something different is too hard to resist but I do usually have some clear up sessions to finish everything off from time to time!! I am currently laid up with a bad knee, I think it's Jacky-it is! Ideal opportunity to empty my knitting cupboard of all the unfinished bots and pieces!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The pattern in your top is showing really well, but I won't say what colours I am seeing, because either my Tablet doesn't show the true colours, or I see colours completely differently, to what everyone else sees them. Everything is quite blurry too, atm! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


The background is a golden colour, even though the yarn colour is "Copper". The "blip" colours are, starting from the top, brown tones, with one orange stripe of small blips, red tones, green tones with orange blip stripes.
I've been thinking of using the blips to merge 2 colours in a top. It will be my next available experiment.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> German/Austrian...meaning valley.


Oh, ok, I guessed you would know!! My surname is Minister, any guesses where that came from?!!! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was doing the twins Christmas stockings but put them aside to do a sweater for me. Then wanted to do the sweater for the 6 year old girl. Also began a hat for son. Then wanted a cowl for the raffle so began that. I've never been so flighty as I am now. In the emergency room I started knitting to keep my sanity and must have done a row twice. It was evident 3 rows on so I had to take them out which was difficult because the yarn is fluffy. I'm on track now. But don't like so many things on hold. When the 2 men helping me said they each have a baby coming in their families I had to keep my mouth shut or I'd have promised a knit gift which I can't fit in now... I'll buy something for them.


I try to stay away from fluffy yarn as I do have to fix mistakes a lot. You are brave.
I use Ravelry to try to keep track of my WIPs. It doesnt' always work.
I'm glad you kept your mouth shut. You can't knit for everyone. I wish I knit faster.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry your knee is still acting up. Certainly hope it clears up much much faster than Jacky's, or that at least you get a doctor's appointment.



London Girl said:


> Sometimes urgency or the urge to do something different is too hard to resist but I do usually have some clear up sessions to finish everything off from time to time!! I am currently laid up with a bad knee, I think it's Jacky-it is! Ideal opportunity to empty my knitting cupboard of all the unfinished bots and pieces!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wish I could plan it. I could be in show business????


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
Just keep being such a lovely, funny, caring lady.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


I wonder if he had a reaction between the blood pressure meds and something else that he was taking. It doesn't help when the stuff that is supposed to help causes other problems. That seems like a long time to find out where he is bleeding inside.
My DD gets sciatic nerve pain. Alternating ice pack and hot pad helps a bit. Also stretching her legs up while laying on her back. Putting a pillow on her chair also helps. Mostly it just takes time for the pain to ease.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


Oooo baby elks. oooooooooooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


Very nice. And very Christmasy. (yes spell-check, that was the word that I want)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


Definitely frame this picture.
Your family all take lovely pictures.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, I guessed you would know!! My surname is Minister, any guesses where that came from?!!! :sm23:


You came from a religious family?
My surname is Veldhuis and in dutch it means house in the field. And it is about as common as Smith. The family came from Veldt and must have been huge.
My mum's surname is Mondy and is an old Norman name from the Derbyshire area.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sometimes urgency or the urge to do something different is too hard to resist but I do usually have some clear up sessions to finish everything off from time to time!! I am currently laid up with a bad knee, I think it's Jacky-it is! Ideal opportunity to empty my knitting cupboard of all the unfinished bots and pieces!! xxxx


I hope your knee is better soon.
I'm a very distracted knitter. Knitting at the LYS usually involves me getting up every few rows to look at something pretty at the LYS. I have the same distraction with patterns. 
I'm the "oh look, squirrel" type of knitter. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course! Beautiful hats. So great of you to do those.
> 
> Bought some full spectrum drops yesterday. Hope it works. Last night was the first night; 5 hours. Hope it gets better.


I hope the drops work for you.One of the ladies at work is using those for her very frequent migraines.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late. Ooo well.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late. Ooo well.
> Everyone have a great day.


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


That is brilliant news. Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry your knee is still acting up. Certainly hope it clears up much much faster than Jacky's, or that at least you get a doctor's appointment.


Thank jinx, I have been to the doc, the urgent care centre and the hospital about my knees in the past, had the pain killers, the strapping and the physio!! Seems to be just a fact of life that they give me pain from time to time but it passes eventually. Jacky's knee worries me though, that she's had the pain so long and it hasn't got better on its own. I really hope there is a quick fix in her near future!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Just keep being such a lovely, funny, caring lady.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oooo baby elks. oooooooooooo


Shhhhh, we're sleeping!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You came from a religious family?
> My surname is Veldhuis and in dutch it means house in the field. And it is about as common as Smith. The family came from Veldt and must have been huge.
> My mum's surname is Mondy and is an old Norman name from the Derbyshire area.


Interesting!! Our name seems to come from the east anglia region of the UK but I have never found the meaning. If anyone comes across it, let me know!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:10 am EDT and 5'C (41'F). High today is 11'C with rain off and on. (It's not snow!!)
> It's the anniversary of Marijuana Legalization. I only know of one person who has used it, and she used it before too, but I do know of a lot of people who are using CBD oil for themselves and their pets, and it has had wonderful results.
> We got a new water chiller. Our old water chiller was leaking all over the floor. And the new one is black and chrome. And mum says "It's not too bad" After years of fighting me on getting appliances that weren't white. You have to pay a premium on white appliances, if you can get them at all.
> I didn't do any knitting last night.





jinx said:


> I use the CBD oil. I find it very effective. I have been able to walk unaided since I started taking it. I am not pain free, but much improved over what use to be my norm. As a test I did not take it for two days. By the end of the second day I again had a very hard time walking because of the pain. There have not been any side effects that I know of.


I have also begun using CBD, and I have found that if I don't take it within a certain timeframe, the pain levels increase, so I have to make myself slick to the timeframe required. I will have to get another lot this coming week, and this time, I can save on Postage, as I will be in Adelaide for a few days again, from tomorrow!

DD4 is in Hospital there, with a staph infection, in4 places, in her lungs, so she will possibly be there for week, or more. The Doctors are trying to get things sorted for her, so that she can have Iv AB's administered, without it disrupting her too much. Because she lives in a relatively remote area, attending the local hospital 4xa day, for 4 weeks, would be phenomenal, so they are trying to arrange for a District Nurse, to visit her, to administer the medication!

As if that isn't enough, her DH has been in Pt Lincoln Hospital, having an Appendicectomy, so he will probably be transferred back to their local I hospital tomorrow, but DD will still be in Adelaide!

SIL's father, and his partner are looking after the children, until at least one of the parents can go home again. I might be going over to stay with them, if DD needs help, for awhile. It would have been so much easier, if all of this had happened, before they moved so far away! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: Oh well, everything can't go perfectly all the time, can it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your knee is better soon.
> I'm a very distracted knitter. Knitting at the LYS usually involves me getting up every few rows to look at something pretty at the LYS. I have the same distraction with patterns.
> I'm the "oh look, squirrel" type of knitter. :sm17:


Alert, curious and interested. Not a bad thing!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I feel the same way about Jacky's knee. So wish she would have a magical cure today. I cannot say what I think about the amount of time she has suffered. 
When my knee goes out a trip to the chiropractor fixes it right up. One of the joys of reaching a very mature age.



London Girl said:


> Thank jinx, I have been to the doc, the urgent care centre and the hospital about my knees in the past, had the pain killers, the strapping and the physio!! Seems to be just a fact of life that they give me pain from time to time but it passes eventually. Jacky's knee worries me though, that she's had the pain so long and it hasn't got better on its own. I really hope there is a quick fix in her near future!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I purchase it at a pharmacy in my town. I did not notice immediate relief. After using it continuously for a week or two or three I noticed I that had not used any walking aids in several days. It was gradual and as I say not 100% effective. Besides the pain reduction I have improved sleep, which in turns also leads to pain reduction or pain reduction leads to better sleep.


I have also noticed a better sleeping pattern, and that is helping with feeling much better on the days following the better nights sleep. It isn't available in Chemists here yet, so we still have to use a bit of subtefuge(?Sp) to get a supply. In Victoria, people are now apparently allowed to grow their own supply legally, again! That used to be legal here also, but that was stopped a few years ago, so that avenue is off the list here!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There's a CBD store in town that I'll stop at. There are just so many to choose from and a huge difference in pricing. Getting a personal recommendation would help narrow the search. I've tried tablets and under tongue ones and did the full 30 days each with no noticeable difference. It is time to try the oil.


quote=jinx]Mine is oil under the tongue. I know the problems you are having. I waited also until Harold found someone who could recommend a source. This product is only available locally. Mr. Google has some ideas to making under the tongue more useful.[/quote]

Wow, There is so much more available, in your country, than in mine! sometimes I wish I lived there! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe I was not taking enough. Two days ago I increased it a bit. As it is not regulated there are not a lot of rules of how much to take or how often. Then again there are those selling junk or dangerous elements. I have been very cautious with where I bought it and how much I take. I like taking it under the tongue as it is quickly absorbed into the blood and does not go through the entire body systems. I did not take any until I talked with my doctor and she was in favor of it's use. She has several patients that take it and believes all are getting good results. 


Xiang said:


> I have also noticed a better sleeping pattern, and that is helping with feeling much better on the days following the better nights sleep. It isn't available in Chemists here yet, so we still have to use a bit of subtefuge(?Sp) to get a supply. In Victoria, people are now apparently allowed to grow their own supply legally, again! That used to be legal here also, but that was stopped a few years ago, so that avenue is off the list here!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> But it also means the same thing it means here..


That's right, blame the Australian! xoxoxo
It's ok, I hear that happening every day of the week here, but the word probably did come into being here, it's just the way we are, extremely irreverent! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have also begun using CBD, and I have found that if I don't take it within a certain timeframe, the pain levels increase, so I have to make myself slick to the timeframe required. I will have to get another lot this coming week, and this time, I can save on Postage, as I will be in Adelaide for a few days again, from tomorrow!
> 
> DD4 is in Hospital there, with a staph infection, in4 places, in her lungs, so she will possibly be there for week, or more. The Doctors are trying to get things sorted for her, so that she can have Iv AB's administered, without it disrupting her too much. Because she lives in a relatively remote area, attending the local hospital 4xa day, for 4 weeks, would be phenomenal, so they are trying to arrange for a District Nurse, to visit her, to administer the medication!
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this. Our DD was able to have the at home IV. Hope that works out for your DD also. Those super bugs scare me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have also noticed a better sleeping pattern, and that is helping with feeling much better on the days following the better nights sleep. It isn't available in Chemists here yet, so we still have to use a bit of subtefuge(?Sp) to get a supply. In Victoria, people are now apparently allowed to grow their own supply legally, again! That used to be legal here also, but that was stopped a few years ago, so that avenue is off the list here!


These do not have the THC because it's not medically legal here in TN. It is in IL, so I may check it out on my next visit.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


She is a natural! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is a natural! xoxoxo


Sure looks like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacky: I hope you get answers for your knee soon.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I know you are too nice to upset anyone. I'm just like you. Good intentions sometimes hard to explain. A lady said she was told she was the smartest one at a discussion and I said the others must have been very stupid which she took to mean she was the smartest of a bunch of dummies which wasn't what I meant I meant the others must have been stupid. When I realized she misunderstood my meaning I tried to explain. I think she knew but what I said did come out wrong.


You are very much like me! I have very few filters, when I speak, so I upset a lot of people, and I don't think I have a very expressive face either, so others can't take any direction from that either! I leant, from a very young age to not show what I was feeling, or thinking, and itis very hardto learn to do so, at my age, so now others have to take me as I am! ???????????? :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I haven't finished catching up yet, but I need to get some sleep, as I am heading down to Adelaide, in the morning, so I will finish catching up later. Have a great Friday! xoxoxo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven’t been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I’ll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven't been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I'll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


So good to see you. I like todo that once in awhile too. I call it cocooning. Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I’m doing much better. I have had really bad depression, mainly due to my pain & worrying about my lack of mobility. I am waiting to go to see an orthopaedic consultant to discuss things with him. I had an appointment with him last week but he was taken I’ll. I hope you and yours are all ok.x


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I’m doing much better. I have had really bad depression, mainly due to my pain & worrying about my lack of mobility. I am waiting to go to see an orthopaedic consultant to discuss things with him. I had an appointment with him last week but he was taken I’ll. I hope you and yours are all ok.x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with your hunt for curtains.
> Will you be having fish and chips?


Got one pair of curtains the others are coming on Monday, they only had one pair in stock. No fish and chips, I had fiery chicken wings and chips, DH had chilli and rice. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Curtains will keep your heating in too, save you money, in case you need an excuse to spend a bit more on them and get thermals!! xxxx


Not thermals but fully lined. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sometimes urgency or the urge to do something different is too hard to resist but I do usually have some clear up sessions to finish everything off from time to time!! I am currently laid up with a bad knee, I think it's Jacky-it is! Ideal opportunity to empty my knitting cupboard of all the unfinished bots and pieces!! xxxx


Oh no, is it still bad? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I feel the same way about Jacky's knee. So wish she would have a magical cure today. I cannot say what I think about the amount of time she has suffered.
> When my knee goes out a trip to the chiropractor fixes it right up. One of the joys of reaching a very mature age.


I have heard good things about chiropractors but I'm too miserly with my miserable pension to go for it!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's right, blame the Australian! xoxoxo
> It's ok, I hear that happening every day of the week here, but the word probably did come into being here, it's just the way we are, extremely irreverent! xoxoxo


.... and all the more loveable for it!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx, I have been to the doc, the urgent care centre and the hospital about my knees in the past, had the pain killers, the strapping and the physio!! Seems to be just a fact of life that they give me pain from time to time but it passes eventually. Jacky's knee worries me though, that she's had the pain so long and it hasn't got better on its own. I really hope there is a quick fix in her near future!! Xxxx


We'll see what they say on Tuesday. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These do not have the THC because it's not medically legal here in TN. It is in IL, so I may check it out on my next visit.


Don't get busted at the border!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven't been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I'll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


Hi honey, good to hear from you! Don't keep it all to yourself, we are here to share all of our ups and downs!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not thermals but fully lined. xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh no, is it still bad? xxxx


Yes, I can walk on it but it 'urts! I was going to have another go at a London Walk today but think it would have turned into a London Crawl!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll see what they say on Tuesday. xxxx


Can I come too, two for one?!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven't been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I'll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


Hurray, welcome back, you can be miserable here if you want, our shoulders are broad. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can walk on it but it 'urts! I was going to have another go at a London Walk today but think it would have turned into a London Crawl!! Xxxx


Just rest it and keep your fingers crossed it will clear up. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Can I come too, two for one?!! Xxxx


Yes OK Tuesday 12 noon. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


Such a precious photo and Sweet Pea is so sweet! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There probably weren't many Rozums there until recently!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Like zero!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


He will love the hat knowing you did that specially for him! I hope his head and tongue heal quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Polly, hoping you and son are doing better today.


Me, too, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, ok, I guessed you would know!! My surname is Minister, any guesses where that came from?!!! :sm23:


 :sm02: Ours is Czechoslovakian -- Mr Ric's great grands on his dad's side came over from there and both ended up in North Dakota where they met and married. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry your knee is still acting up. Certainly hope it clears up much much faster than Jacky's, or that at least you get a doctor's appointment.


Me, too, June. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shhhhh, we're sleeping!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have also begun using CBD, and I have found that if I don't take it within a certain timeframe, the pain levels increase, so I have to make myself slick to the timeframe required. I will have to get another lot this coming week, and this time, I can save on Postage, as I will be in Adelaide for a few days again, from tomorrow!
> 
> DD4 is in Hospital there, with a staph infection, in4 places, in her lungs, so she will possibly be there for week, or more. The Doctors are trying to get things sorted for her, so that she can have Iv AB's administered, without it disrupting her too much. Because she lives in a relatively remote area, attending the local hospital 4xa day, for 4 weeks, would be phenomenal, so they are trying to arrange for a District Nurse, to visit her, to administer the medication!
> 
> ...


That's terrible for both of them, Judi! Sending many healing and comforting hugs to them and all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven't been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I'll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


Great to see you back on here, Chris! Been wondering how you've been. We're always here for you whenever. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got one pair of curtains the others are coming on Monday, they only had one pair in stock. No fish and chips, I had fiery chicken wings and chips, DH had chilli and rice. xx


Well done! Glad you got a meal out! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> We'll see what they say on Tuesday. xxxx


Fingers crossed they can actually help you on Tuesday! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just rest it and keep your fingers crossed it will clear up. xxxx


Thanks, I'm being really lazy, hoping that resting it will mend it. Netflix is getting a good lot of use!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck with the curtains matching each other. Do you like hot stuff? The wings sound like a good break from the traditional fare. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Got one pair of curtains the others are coming on Monday, they only had one pair in stock. No fish and chips, I had fiery chicken wings and chips, DH had chilli and rice. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What do you watch on netflix? I just ordered that again and watched the latest season of call the midwives. I do not find much else I like. The British programs are the best, but I cannot understand them and stopping 8 times every minute to read takes the enjoyment out of the movie. I watch a lot of old television programs on Hulu. 


London Girl said:


> Thanks, I'm being really lazy, hoping that resting it will mend it. Netflix is getting a good lot of use!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello my sisters. I've been out for lunch with Lynn. She had fish and chips, and I had a breakfast. Bacon, eggs, hash browns,toms., 2eggs. And fried bed. I could have had black pudding, mushrooms and beans....all for $4.50. Unbelievable. This is the restaurant that we go to when the girls come up, and no doubt when Josephine comes up in November we will go there again. They've just been rated 5 again on the hygiene ratings. 

When I came home marg came up for a cup of tea and a chat. She had a nice break in keswick. Stephen is home tomorrow. Little Ted has made his bed in the excercise tube.!????. They haven't held him yet but he's started taking food from their hands, so we have progress. 

I've no more news girls, not at the moment. Will love yawl. And catch up.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi, I have kept you in my thoughts and sent good vibes across the pond so you would feel up to joining us again. Sometimes when I am down just reading connections gives me smiles and makes me feel a bit better. Other times I read that others have it much worse than I do and I wonder what I have to feel bad about. And a big plus is we are free for everyone. ????????



LondonChris said:


> I'm doing much better. I have had really bad depression, mainly due to my pain & worrying about my lack of mobility. I am waiting to go to see an orthopaedic consultant to discuss things with him. I had an appointment with him last week but he was taken I'll. I hope you and yours are all ok.x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Such a beautiful blue ???? it must be a real blessing to get to experience such things .???? But I guess as his mum your prolly worried to pieces till he's on dry land. I would be.


Oh I am....just as if he was 6yrs old. All I ask is an "I'm out and safe" text. I do that to them when I get home from their house. It just stops us all worrying.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


Hi trish, I hope you are ok my sister. I've been thinking about you lately. Take care. Love ya...x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


Brilliant...is it cross stitch?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


Now, this is one of those photographs that need to be framed and hanging on the wall. They are two beauties. Lovely skin, and beautiful xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> After he took the extra blood pressure meds he got so sick. His heart was beating fast and he was weak. Went to emergency room. There is bleeding somewhere so they have to do tests. He was passing out in the waiting room. I am dreadfully worried. He seemed better once he got off the extra blood pressure meds and they said his pressure is good now. Testing at end of October to see if/where he is bleeding inside. Trying to stop worrying and hoping it will not be bad news. My leg pain is still in my behind and waist. Seems better then hurts like h.... can't pick things off the floor without sharp pain.


Sorry to hear of your health problems on both you and your son. It's no good saying don't worry because we do.....I'm sure they aren't too worried. Just go with it jolly. You are doing fine. ????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I was doing the twins Christmas stockings but put them aside to do a sweater for me. Then wanted to do the sweater for the 6 year old girl. Also began a hat for son. Then wanted a cowl for the raffle so began that. I've never been so flighty as I am now. In the emergency room I started knitting to keep my sanity and must have done a row twice. It was evident 3 rows on so I had to take them out which was difficult because the yarn is fluffy. I'm on track now. But don't like so many things on hold. When the 2 men helping me said they each have a baby coming in their families I had to keep my mouth shut or I'd have promised a knit gift which I can't fit in now... I'll buy something for them.


I don't take knitting orders now jolly either, I'm too old and I don't want to have to do anything that I don't want to do...I CAN SAY NO????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


Isn't it just the way? You'll enjoy knitting for him. Hope he heals very soon, he's really been in the wars poor ggs


----------



## BethKlinger (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh No! I think he peeked at your finished one first! ????But of course you're gonna make him one. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sometimes urgency or the urge to do something different is too hard to resist but I do usually have some clear up sessions to finish everything off from time to time!! I am currently laid up with a bad knee, I think it's Jacky-it is! Ideal opportunity to empty my knitting cupboard of all the unfinished bots and pieces!! xxxx


Hope you aren't hurting too much with your knee. Do you think you might need a replacement? I hope not


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wouldn't say you hate going to the doctor. Think of all the doctors who made you feel better.
> I do think a couple of times you may have needed a 2nd doctor to look at your ailment.
> That's a long list. :sm06:


That's not even all the surgeries.. 6 others I just didn't feel like adding them all ... LoL. I think I was trying to tell Polly that sometimes you just have to go. But I was so tired I just rambled ????
I hate going though because those dreadful words seem to always appear.. surgery.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Good luck with the curtains matching each other. Do you like hot stuff? The wings sound like a good break from the traditional fare.


They had better match or they will be going back. The wings aren't all that hot so I quite like them, don't like anything too hot though. xx


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ahhh....poor munchkin...but he knew who to go to for his hat.
Wouldn't you know almost the only colours you don't have!
What an awesome stash.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What do you watch on netflix? I just ordered that again and watched the latest season of call the midwives. I do not find much else I like. The British programs are the best, but I cannot understand them and stopping 8 times every minute to read takes the enjoyment out of the movie. I watch a lot of old television programs on Hulu.


I can understand you not being able to understand the accents, I have the same trouble with some USA programmes, always have the subtitles on!! I am watching Mad Men, the Politician, The Fresh Prince of Bel Air and another series about a coal mining town, I think it's Canadian as they have a Mountie!!I have also watched Orange is the new Black and a couple of films this week, I'm a bit sick of it now but I do knit at the same time!! Haven't heard of Hulu!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hope you aren't hurting too much with your knee. Do you think you might need a replacement? I hope not


I don't think so Susan, I just get little bits of loose stuff ratting round inside and it can catch near a nerve but I haven't had much trouble with it for a while so I think this will get better again. I just woke up with it on Tuesday, goodness knows what I was doing in the night to start that off!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I don't think so Susan, I just get little bits of loose stuff ratting round inside and it can catch near a nerve but I haven't had much trouble with it for a while so I think this will get better again. I just woke up with it on Tuesday, goodness knows what I was doing in the night to start that off!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


TMI?????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> TMI?????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


I don't know what you were thinking but I thought maybe I'd been up jitterbugging in the night!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that what it is called across the pond?


London Girl said:


> I don't know what you were thinking but I thought maybe I'd been up jitterbugging in the night!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He needs to be wrapped in bubble wrap to keep him bruise free. At 4 years old he has had a few serious bruises. He is feeling fine this afternoon.


BethKlinger said:


> Oh No! I think he peeked at your finished one first! ????But of course you're gonna make him one. Hope he's better soon.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I should make his hat with a face guard. ???? I emptied more than one complete bin making those hats. Now I hope I do not replace it with other yarn that does not get used for years and years.



Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Ahhh....poor munchkin...but he knew who to go to for his hat.
> Wouldn't you know almost the only colours you don't have!
> What an awesome stash.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Is that what it is called across the pond?


I like it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What, doing the jitterbug?



Barn-dweller said:


> I like it. xx :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and all the more loveable for it!! Xxxx


???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> When my kids were growing up the rule was.. " If blood isn't gushing, and bone isn't showing, then I can treat it at home".
> Obviously that rule has had to be tweaked a little. Now it has to include, if I can't breathe I'll go. And if my dang docter won't give me my refills without bloodwork for my thyroid, I'll go.
> And the obvious if my shoulder starts slipping, I'll definitely go.
> Then there was..
> ...


CD, I seem to recall that you were a nurse also, am I correct? If so, then Nouses are often renowned for not going to their doctors very often, although there are anumber of Nurses who become hypochondriacs! :sm06: My children always say that they didn't see a doctor very often, because their mum is a nurse, but it was usually because I knew what to do. There were a few times they probably should have seen a doctor, but I still don't think there was any lasting damage done. :sm23: :sm23: One of them, I discovered later, did have a/ broken collar bone, and another did have a broken nose; meether have lasting issues though!????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday from my little corner of the world. This a.m. I had a text from my greatgrandson. He ran into a wall at school and ended up with a huge bruise and bump on his head and a very sore tongue. Poor sweet baby.
> In his message he politely requested a new hat to go with his new jacket. His would like it to be red and blue. So I got out my donation bin full of over 100 hats. Yes, you guessed it. There is not a red and blue hat among them and they are all two colored hats. What is a Ggma to do? Knit a red and blue hat!


That is what usually happens, the colours that are requested, are never there! Oh well, you area fast knitter; it will be done in an instant!???????????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I know you are too nice to upset anyone. I'm just like you. Good intentions sometimes hard to explain. A lady said she was told she was the smartest one at a discussion and I said the others must have been very stupid which she took to mean she was the smartest of a bunch of dummies which wasn't what I meant I meant the others must have been stupid. When I realized she misunderstood my meaning I tried to explain. I think she knew but what I said did come out wrong.





London Girl said:


> Oh dear, if only you press a rewind button! Happens to me all the time!! xxxx


So it is beginning to be evident to me, that I am not the only one, who should wown people, about one's lack of filters! I also have a couple of dd's who are the same, and at least one granddaughter. Life is fun, when we are all at the same place, at the same time!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad your DD has got some stuff back, how stupid, to go to a local shop to sell them!! Hope they get the rest back and the perpetrator is found and punished!!


I hope so too, apparently he Detective on the job is really on the ball, and if he doesn't get the person this time, he well eventually get him!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The background is a golden colour, even though the yarn colour is "Copper". The "blip" colours are, starting from the top, brown tones, with one orange stripe of small blips, red tones, green tones with orange blip stripes.
> I've been thinking of using the blips to merge 2 colours in a top. It will be my next available experiment.


They are the colours I saw, so my phone has correct colours, but the Tablet colours are a tad out!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear this. Our DD was able to have the at home IV. Hope that works out for your DD also. Those super bugs scare me.


They do, me also; especially when one of my children are affected. I think they will be able to arrange for the home visits to happen, if not, I just might have to go for an extended visit, and administer the medication for her, and just get her to the hospital occasionally, to have the access resited! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> These do not have the THC because it's not medically legal here in TN. It is in IL, so I may check it out on my next visit.


The CBD oil I have, doesn't have any THC init either, but it also doesn't work as well as the first oil I tried, either. One of my dd's uses it, and I think the one she uses, has the THC in it, because with hers, I was pain free almost immediately, and the effect lasted for a very long time. With the formula I have, I do get some pain relief, but not complete pain relief, but some relief, is better than no relief, so if I am unable to get something different, I will keep going with what I have! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's terrible for both of them, Judi! Sending many healing and comforting hugs to them and all of you. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, that is very much appreciated. DiD is much happier, now that she hasn't had to have an operation, and she gets to see her younger sister! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> Ahhh....poor munchkin...but he knew who to go to for his hat.
> Wouldn't you know almost the only colours you don't have!
> What an awesome stash.


Impressive batch of hats isn't it ❣????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> TMI?????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:


????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know what you were thinking but I thought maybe I'd been up jitterbugging in the night!!! :sm23: xxxx


So, just to be clear is that what they call it over there? ????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Is that what it is called across the pond?


GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> So, just to be clear is that what they call it over there? ????????????????????


I'm bowing out of this conversation quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> CD, I seem to recall that you were a nurse also, am I correct? If so, then Nouses are often renowned for not going to their doctors very often, although there are anumber of Nurses who become hypochondriacs! :sm06: My children always say that they didn't see a doctor very often, because their mum is a nurse, but it was usually because I knew what to do. There were a few times they probably should have seen a doctor, but I still don't think there was any lasting damage done. :sm23: :sm23: One of them, I discovered later, did have a/ broken collar bone, and another did have a broken nose; meether have lasting issues though!????????????????


I was a CMA got my certification as a medical assistant when I worked as a visiting nurse , feels like a thousand years ago ????. 
Yes I was always the same way. Had my own self made first aid kit that could deal with just about anything. 
DS got a pretty nasty cut in the knee when he was 4 or 5 and it was deep enough for stitches, I've seen many many times how that is more traumatic than the cut. So I cleaned it, Steri stripped it, bandaged and made sure it stayed closed and healed properly. In my opinion much better than him being put in a scary cocoon to hold him still, injected with numbing meds, and have stitches put in and eventually taken out. It healed up very well with no problems. But! As kids know so much..... Ahem! Later in life here says but Mom I needed stitches... 
Really?!
He had no idea what I spared him from. Not to mention it closed up great and you can't even see a scar!!! 
Don't get me wrong, both my kids had tubes in their ears, Jen even had allergy shots for awhile. So they were taken to the doctor when necessary.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm bowing out of this conversation quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm bowing out of this conversation quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Good plan! :sm24: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning anyone from sunny Norfolk at the moment but judging by the sky out the front it won't last for long. It's either been incredibly quiet on here or I'm not getting any posts. Hope it's just the former. DH is busy putting the one set of curtains up, will have to wait for Monday for the others. Nothing else planned for the day although I expect I will be called on in a minute to help. Thought so, back later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from sunny Norfolk at the moment but judging by the sky out the front it won't last for long. It's either been incredibly quiet on here or I'm not getting any posts. Hope it's just the former. DH is busy putting the one set of curtains up, will have to wait for Monday for the others. Nothing else planned for the day although I expect I will be called on in a minute to help. Thought so, back later. xx


Happy new curtains. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful wall to wall sunshine but definitely chillier. A proper autumn day.

LM1s dance yesterday was magical, I was one very proud Knanna.

Happy Saturday everyone, I'm off to get my flu jab this morning. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy new curtains. x


Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


Good news!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


That's great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What, doing the jitterbug?
> 
> :sm23: :sm22: :sm04:


You've not lived until you've seen Jacky jitterbugging on crutches!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> So, just to be clear is that what they call it over there? ????????????????????


Can I just mention that my DH is 85 and hasnt jitterbugged for a very long time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


Yay!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You've not lived until you've seen Jacky jitterbugging on crutches!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You're dragging me back into this conversation aren't you? xxxx :sm26: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning ladies from a bright and sunny London, although it is definitely cooler now.

Unfortunately, my knee is still not so good and I have now resorted to Co codemol. I also have it strapped up with a Robert Jones bandage, you nurses will know what that is!!

So, confined to barracks again, starting to get cabin fever! However, I'm getting some knitting done! On Thursday, I shall be going up to London with DD and the Gks for my birthday treat, a makeover and photo shoot for all of us, very excited about that and I'll get there even if they have to carry me!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're dragging me back into this conversation aren't you? xxxx :sm26: :sm23:


You started it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning ladies from a bright and sunny London, although it is definitely cooler now.
> 
> Unfortunately, my knee is still not so good and I have now resorted to Co codemol. I also have it strapped up with a Robert Jones bandage, you nurses will know what that is!!
> 
> ...


Sending you healing hugs. Thursday sounds like fun. Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful wall to wall sunshine but definitely chillier. A proper autumn day.
> 
> LM1s dance yesterday was magical, I was one very proud Knanna.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone, I'm off to get my flu jab this morning. xx


What a thrill.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you healing hugs. Thursday sounds like fun. Xxxx


I'll show you the results if they are any good!! xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

:sm24:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Morning all. It’s bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven’t been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run! 
My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it’s been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she’s not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
See, you wish I hadn’t come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I’m off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sorry I am not up early to chat with you when you get up. However I am not sorry about sleeping a reasonable amount of hours.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning anyone from sunny Norfolk at the moment but judging by the sky out the front it won't last for long. It's either been incredibly quiet on here or I'm not getting any posts. Hope it's just the former. DH is busy putting the one set of curtains up, will have to wait for Monday for the others. Nothing else planned for the day although I expect I will be called on in a minute to help. Thought so, back later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you had a magical moment at the dance. 
Enjoy you day including the flu jab. Hoping you do not have any side effects.????



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful wall to wall sunshine but definitely chillier. A proper autumn day.
> 
> LM1s dance yesterday was magical, I was one very proud Knanna.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone, I'm off to get my flu jab this morning. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, that was fast. I know you will be happier with the job completely finished.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Uncle. You are the winner. I also bow out of this conversation.


London Girl said:


> Can I just mention that my DH is 85 and hasnt jitterbugged for a very long time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm12: :sm03: :sm07:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Of course we're glad you're back, you've got plenty to moan about so you might as well have a good moan to us and get it off your chest. Enjoy your day out, perhaps some sea air will help you sleep tonight. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sorry I am not up early to chat with you when you get up. However I am not sorry about sleeping a reasonable amount of hours.


In some ways it's quite nice not to hear from you in the mornings, at least it means you are probably having a (for you) good nights sleep. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Uncle. You are the winner. I also bow out of this conversation.
> 
> :sm12: :sm03: :sm07:


They'll try and drag you back in again. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Sounds like just what the doctor ordered, a nice bit of Kentish fresh sea air!! Enjoy your day out!! zzzz


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope you get relief from your knee pain. The nurses on this side of the pond had to look up your treatment. Just a few more things that have different names. Maybe an anti-inflammatory medication would be useful?



London Girl said:


> Good morning ladies from a bright and sunny London, although it is definitely cooler now.
> 
> Unfortunately, my knee is still not so good and I have now resorted to Co codemol. I also have it strapped up with a Robert Jones bandage, you nurses will know what that is!!
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you had a magical moment at the dance.
> Enjoy you day including the flu jab. Hoping you do not have any side effects.????


Forgot to say that I had my flu jab at the pharmacy when I went in to enquire about vaccinations for Vietnam!!! No side effects at all, my knee was hurting before I had it done!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They'll try and drag you back in again. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I'm saying nothin'!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Chris it is nice you are back. Unload your stress and we each take a small portion of it leaving you a small portion. Making things easier and happier for all of us. Enjoy your day and leave the stress and worries on the doorstep as you leave.

:sm11: :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you get relief from your knee pain. The nurses on this side of the pond had to look up your treatment. Just a few more things that have different names. Maybe an anti-inflammatory medication would be useful?


I have been taking ibuprofen for the last few days but it didn't seem to help. Also Volterol, which is a paracetamol based gel, applied externally. That didn't help much either! So, I dug out the big guns, just for a bit of relief and it works but has an annoying side effect in that it can cause stomach upset :sm16: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have been taking ibuprofen for the last few days but it didn't seem to help. Also Volterol, which is a paracetamol based gel, applied externally. That didn't help much either! So, I dug out the big guns, just for a bit of relief and it works but has an annoying side effect in that it can cause stomach upset :sm16: :sm22: :sm25:


I get stomach upset with any kind of pain relief with a narcotic added. I have to avoid them.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course you have used ice or heat, so I will not mention them. Doctors orders no jitterbugging until your knee is healed.
????????



London Girl said:


> I have been taking ibuprofen for the last few days but it didn't seem to help. Also Volterol, which is a paracetamol based gel, applied externally. That didn't help much either! So, I dug out the big guns, just for a bit of relief and it works but has an annoying side effect in that it can cause stomach upset :sm16: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I get stomach upset with any kind of pain relief with a narcotic added. I have to avoid them.


Sorry to hear that Jeanette, I'm ok so far and I don't intend to take more than the two I've already taken today!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Of course you have used ice or heat, so I will not mention them. Doctors orders no jitterbugging until your knee is healed.
> ????????


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I had a conundrum this morning, wanted to strap it up but wanted to ice it too. The ice was downstairs, the strapping was up so I opted for the strapping, might try the ice later - after I take the strapping off!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, beautiful wall to wall sunshine but definitely chillier. A proper autumn day.
> 
> LM1s dance yesterday was magical, I was one very proud Knanna.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone, I'm off to get my flu jab this morning. xx


Glad the dance went so well yesterday for LM1. You've a right to be a proud Knanna. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just had a text the other ones are coming today so will be fully curtained by tonight. xx


Great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you healing hugs. Thursday sounds like fun. Xxxx


Ditto from me. Sorry your knee is still giving you pain. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


So sorry for all you've been having to deal with. I hope you two have a wonderful day out today. Enjoy the coast! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so naive. I thought everyone used measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. An interesting discussion on main about doing things the American way verses weighing ingredients.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am so naive. I thought everyone used measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. An interesting discussion on main about doing things the American way verses weighing ingredients.


I use the measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Not much planned today, so will stay in and knit. I hope you all have an enjoyable day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Lovely to see you here again Chris. Hope DD is able to move into her flat soon and you can relax a bit more. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Never sorry that you are here darlin. 
Hopefully you'll get your peace and quiet soon. Just keep your head up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


All hung now, makes the room a lot more cozy. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am so naive. I thought everyone used measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. An interesting discussion on main about doing things the American way verses weighing ingredients.


Afraid not, I haven't a clue when it comes to cups and spoons, I always weigh ingredients either in ounces or grams. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am so naive. I thought everyone used measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. An interesting discussion on main about doing things the American way verses weighing ingredients.


I have a set of spoons, given to me on a visit to Oklahoma in 2001, I use them when I have to but most British recipes use the weighing method, I'm happier with that because it's what I learned at school.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Not much planned today, so will stay in and knit. I hope you all have an enjoyable day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Quite right, you stay in the dry and keep those needles clacking!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All hung now, makes the room a lot more cozy. xx


I bet it does! What colour did you go for? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bet it does! What colour did you go for? Xxxx


Well they are a sort of plaid pattern in light brown darker stripes and some black and grey so go with the suite and the walls, difficult to explain. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Afraid not, I haven't a clue when it comes to cups and spoons, I always weigh ingredients either in ounces or grams. xx


Okay..dumb question from me. Do you put the container on the scale and then add the ingredient until the weight shown equals the container weight plus the ingredient weight?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they are a sort of plaid pattern in light brown darker stripes and some black and grey so go with the suite and the walls, difficult to explain. xxxx


Picture? They sound lovely!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay..dumb question from me. Do you put the container on the scale and then add the ingredient until the weight shown equals the container weight plus the ingredient weight?


Yes, put the bowl on the scales, zero the scales, add first ingredient and zero them again after every addition.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, put the bowl on the scales, zero the scales, add first ingredient and zero them again after every addition.


I'm laughing at myself, but now know what the TARE button is used for. Now I can use the scale for something besides yarn and actually make one of Mary Berry's recipes!

http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/marys-victoria-sandwich/

Thank you.
I never knew you could zero out the weight other than by removing whatever was on the scale. Now I know.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay..dumb question from me. Do you put the container on the scale and then add the ingredient until the weight shown equals the container weight plus the ingredient weight?


You can do it that way, I usually put a piece of kitchen paper in the scales dish and then weigh whatever, it saves on the maths. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Picture? They sound lovely!! Xxxx


Will try tomorrow, trouble is I have to close the curtain to see the pattern and then it's too dark, have to ponder that one. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm laughing at myself, but now know what the TARE button is used for. Now I can use the scale for something besides yarn and actually make one of Mary Berry's recipes!
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/marys-victoria-sandwich/
> 
> ...


Probably some older scales haven't got that facility, mine are weight watchers scales, very good for weighing cake ingredients!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably some older scales haven't got that facility, mine are weight watchers scales, very good for weighing cake ingredients!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I love the irony!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the irony!


Hmmmm!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the irony!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well they are a sort of plaid pattern in light brown darker stripes and some black and grey so go with the suite and the walls, difficult to explain. xxxx


Like this? These are my hall curtains from Dunelm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably some older scales haven't got that facility, mine are weight watchers scales, very good for weighing cake ingredients!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I bought this a few weeks ago. Very good when I get confused. Which I do. Often!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like this? These are my hall curtains from Dunelm.


They are really nice, wouldn't mind betting they are what Jacky has chosen!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought this a few weeks ago. Very good when I get confused. Which I do. Often!


I have something very similar stuck to the inside of one of my kitchen cupboard doors, I think I photocopied it from a recipe book!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have something very similar stuck to the inside of one of my kitchen cupboard doors, I think I photocopied it from a recipe book!! xxxx


Very useful especially as I was out the day we went metric!.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, Stephen is home safe and sound, and a happy house we have. Until things get back to normal ahahaha. I know it's. Saturday but we had fish and chips tonight. They were delicious. Little Ted has been on Richards hand and got introduced to dad????????. Stephen was not surprised that we had a new hamster. I've nothing more to add tonight. Rebecca I hope you are having a lovely holiday. Love yawl.xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Makes sense to stay with what you know and what your recipes call for. All our measuring cups have the metric measurements on the back side. So I assumed you had measuring cups with American on the back side.



London Girl said:


> I have a set of spoons, given to me on a visit to Oklahoma in 2001, I use them when I have to but most British recipes use the weighing method, I'm happier with that because it's what I learned at school.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad Steven is home safe and sound. Hope now Sue gets to take a vacation sounds like she needs one.



grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, Stephen is home safe and sound, and a happy house we have. Until things get back to normal ahahaha. I know it's. Saturday but we had fish and chips tonight. They were delicious. Little Ted has been on Richards hand and got introduced to dad????????. Stephen was not surprised that we had a new hamster. I've nothing more to add tonight. Rebecca I hope you are having a lovely holiday. Love yawl.xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You don't use cups for liquids, you weight them also?


Barn-dweller said:


> Afraid not, I haven't a clue when it comes to cups and spoons, I always weigh ingredients either in ounces or grams. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

One of my yarn weighing scales is a weight watchers scale. Works great and does grams and ounces.



London Girl said:


> Probably some older scales haven't got that facility, mine are weight watchers scales, very good for weighing cake ingredients!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like this? These are my hall curtains from Dunelm.


I got my curtains from dunelm too....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Like this? These are my hall curtains from Dunelm.


Similar but more brown, beige and black but same sort of pattern, also from Dunelm.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> You don't use cups for liquids, you weight them also?


For liquids I have a measuring jug that has fluid ounces and millilitres.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> I got my curtains from dunelm too....


They've got a lovely choice, all ours are from Dunelm. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They've got a lovely choice, all ours are from Dunelm. xx


They have a wonderful selection and prices to fit most pockets. I'm lucky I only need one set of curtains for my lounge, so I can splash out a bit.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Me, too.????



Barn-dweller said:


> For liquids I have a measuring jug that has fluid ounces and millilitres.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> They have a wonderful selection and prices to fit most pockets. I'm lucky I only need one set of curtains for my lounge, so I can splash out a bit.


So far we've had to buy six pairs of various sizes but think we have done now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They've got a lovely choice, all ours are from Dunelm. xx


Good quality and prices.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good quality and prices.


Anyone would think we've got shares in the place the amount of money we've spent there recently.xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Please don't take too many Ibuprofen as it can cause side effects when you get older. I was told all about it when I went on my Pain Management course. Hope you get relief soon. Xx


London Girl said:


> I have been taking ibuprofen for the last few days but it didn't seem to help. Also Volterol, which is a paracetamol based gel, applied externally. That didn't help much either! So, I dug out the big guns, just for a bit of relief and it works but has an annoying side effect in that it can cause stomach upset :sm16: :sm22: :sm25:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Got to go & get DD curtains, she left all her behind, they were all still in good condition. She also remembered that she left the Rock Choir banner we made behind a door. That took us ages to make & was really expensive. Wish she had left lots of bin bags behind too!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Please don't take too many Ibuprofen as it can cause side effects when you get older. I was told all about it when I went on my Pain Management course. Hope you get relief soon. Xx


Hi Chris, did you have a good day out? Where did you get to? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> For liquids I have a measuring jug that has fluid ounces and millilitres.xx


Yep, me too! X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yep, me too! X


Hi, you still here? You must be bored. xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I haven’t caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


Sounds like a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a great day.


Ditto! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All hung now, makes the room a lot more cozy. xx


Curtains are a finishing touch that really matters I think. They don't have to cost a fortune either. I bet you are feeling more comfy everyday ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I havenât caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


No, thank you sis for taking me with you ❣ and for all the special items you gave me ????
Mine have no plan but I love them. Plus we both won an item from the raffle table so that was awesome ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> No, thank you sis for taking me with you ❣ and for all the special items you gave me ????
> Mine have no plan but I love them. Plus we both won an item from the raffle table so that was awesome ????


Well done! ????xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm laughing at myself, but now know what the TARE button is used for. Now I can use the scale for something besides yarn and actually make one of Mary Berry's recipes!
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/food/recipes/marys-victoria-sandwich/
> 
> ...


I love her recipes ❣


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> No, thank you sis for taking me with you ❣ and for all the special items you gave me ????
> Mine have no plan but I love them. Plus we both won an item from the raffle table so that was awesome ????


Even better.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


Oh wow, what a great haul. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Curtains are a finishing touch that really matters I think. They don't have to cost a fortune either. I bet you are feeling more comfy everyday ????


We're getting there slowly. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. DH is off soon for the day and I've got a busy day lined up for me. First I'm going to make some bread rolls with bacon bits in them, delicious with soup, then a bit of ironing and we will see where we go from there, going to make the most of my day to myself, might even get some knitting in. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning sleepy head. It is soup weather here. Wish I had some homemade rolls to go with my soup.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. DH is off soon for the day and I've got a busy day lined up for me. First I'm going to make some bread rolls with bacon bits in them, delicious with soup, then a bit of ironing and we will see where we go from there, going to make the most of my day to myself, might even get some knitting in. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning sleepy head. It is soup weather here. Wish I had some homemade rolls to go with my soup.


Cheeky :sm23: It's only 9.30 am here and I've been up an hour and a half, now off to the kitchen. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning sleepy head. It is soup weather here. Wish I had some homemade rolls to go with my soup.


That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is indeed something to celebrate. Not many marriages last that long. 
We have had a lot of soup this fall. I still am enjoying the instant pot.



RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Congratulations and happy anniversary. Have a lovely evening out. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry, cloudy and definitely chilly Surrey. Did a bit of patchwork yesterday to give my hands a change of craft. I have a quillo in serious need of recovering so I am using up some scraps of fabric.

Nothing much planned for today except some more patchwork.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Please don't take too many Ibuprofen as it can cause side effects when you get older. I was told all about it when I went on my Pain Management course. Hope you get relief soon. Xx


Thanks Chris, I was only taking two in the morning, I'm not happy taking pills at all but sometimes, you just have to!! Happy to say my knee is 95% better this morning, thank goodness, it was starting to get me down. Wish I knew what caused it because than I could make sure I didn't do it again!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No sunny Sunday for you, however I hope you enjoy your day. I forgot about quillo's. I might have to hunt out my pattern and make some for Christmas presents.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, cloudy and definitely chilly Surrey. Did a bit of patchwork yesterday to give my hands a change of craft. I have a quillo in serious need of recovering so I am using up some scraps of fabric.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except some more patchwork.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


Oooh, yummy! Is that all destined to be socks?!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> No, thank you sis for taking me with you ❣ and for all the special items you gave me ????
> Mine have no plan but I love them. Plus we both won an item from the raffle table so that was awesome ????


Nice collection!! What is in the glass on the left of the picture? It looks delicious!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Many congratulations to you and Mr D!! Have a lovely dinner and many more happy years together!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, cloudy and definitely chilly Surrey. Did a bit of patchwork yesterday to give my hands a change of craft. I have a quillo in serious need of recovering so I am using up some scraps of fabric.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except some more patchwork.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


Happy Sunday to you too! I am also doing some patchwork, the 'crazy' kind on my embroidery machine. I may eventually make it into a duvet cover!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!! As I have said, the knee is so much better today, which means I shall be off to the supermarket shortly to fill the fridge up!! Not much else planned for today as I wasn't sure what I would be able to do so I shall just wing it!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Congratulations. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, I was only taking two in the morning, I'm not happy taking pills at all but sometimes, you just have to!! Happy to say my knee is 95% better this morning, thank goodness, it was starting to get me down. Wish I knew what caused it because than I could make sure I didn't do it again!! xxxx


You and me both. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, I was only taking two in the morning, I'm not happy taking pills at all but sometimes, you just have to!! Happy to say my knee is 95% better this morning, thank goodness, it was starting to get me down. Wish I knew what caused it because than I could make sure I didn't do it again!! xxxx


That's great news.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!! As I have said, the knee is so much better today, which means I shall be off to the supermarket shortly to fill the fridge up!! Not much else planned for today as I wasn't sure what I would be able to do so I shall just wing it!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Glad you knee is feeling better but stoll take it easy for a few days. I am doing my patchwork by hand xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad to hear your knee is better. Of course, it might be wise to not overdo for a few days so it does not flare up again. ????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London!! As I have said, the knee is so much better today, which means I shall be off to the supermarket shortly to fill the fridge up!! Not much else planned for today as I wasn't sure what I would be able to do so I shall just wing it!!
> 
> Have a good one , catch you all later, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you knee is feeling better but stoll take it easy for a few days. I am doing my patchwork by hand xxx


I haven't the patience for that! Please grant me the gift of patience - and I want it NOW!!!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't the patience for that! Please grant me the gift of patience - and I want it NOW!!!!!xxxx


Do as you are told! Xxxxx????????????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do as you are told! Xxxxx????????????????????


? Never!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't the patience for that! Please grant me the gift of patience - and I want it NOW!!!!!xxxx


I meant I haven't the patience for doing patchwork by hand!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary to the two of you! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, I was only taking two in the morning, I'm not happy taking pills at all but sometimes, you just have to!! Happy to say my knee is 95% better this morning, thank goodness, it was starting to get me down. Wish I knew what caused it because than I could make sure I didn't do it again!! xxxx


That is great it's improved so much. Take it slow and easy for awhile. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great it's improved so much. Take it slow and easy for awhile. xxxooo


I will, still have to go upstairs keeping my bad leg straight!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I will, still have to go upstairs keeping my bad leg straight!! xxx


Best to do it that way for a bit longer to make sure it's healing properly. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I meant I haven't the patience for doing patchwork by hand!!! xxxx


I thought you meant taking it easy so that's ok xxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I will, still have to go upstairs keeping my bad leg straight!! xxx


I want a bungalow. Found a lovely one bit nearer to Dds than we are here. Looked perfect with nice garden but then looked on map. It's at the edge of the village right next to the petrol station!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought you meant taking it easy so that's ok xxxxxxx


 :sm23: I'm very good at taking it easy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I want a bungalow. Found a lovely one bit nearer to Dds than we are here. Looked perfect with nice garden but then looked on map. It's at the edge of the village right next to the petrol station!!


Could be handy I suppose! There'll be one out there for you but the trouble is that, as Jacky found, everyone wants a bungalow so you have to be really quick to spot the good ones!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could be handy I suppose! There'll be one out there for you but the trouble is that, as Jacky found, everyone wants a bungalow so you have to be really quick to spot the good ones!! xxxx


The main thing is I have everything I want here and not sure I really want to move. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This silly fuchsia hasn't flowered all summer, look at it now!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Could be handy I suppose! There'll be one out there for you but the trouble is that, as Jacky found, everyone wants a bungalow so you have to be really quick to spot the good ones!! xxxx


We've got lots round here. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:



> We've got lots round here. xx


Indeed you have!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This silly fuchsia hasn't flowered all summer, look at it now!!


It's beautiful now! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


I like them! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


Very nice and cosy looking!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful now! xxxooo


It sure is, must have been all the rain we've had!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It sure is, must have been all the rain we've had!! Xxxx


That's probably what happened. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, yummy! Is that all destined to be socks?!! :sm23: xxxx


Fingerless mitts for two and the gray and the purple stripe will be a sockarms sweater the green and small gray set I haven't decided on yet but I was thinking a cowl or shawl!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice collection!! What is in the glass on the left of the picture? It looks delicious!! xxxx


It was a Pina Colada!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


I really like these so pretty!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

June I'm really happy your knee feels better today! Rookie congratulations on 47 years of marriage have a great night out!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I’m hoping to do some knitting today but not sure that is going to happen.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls and happy Sunday. The weather has been terrible today, torrential rain, which I had to drive through, and cold. I didn't sleep too well last night at Stephens, so I'm tired today. I was sitting sudokuing and falling asleep. I thought I may as well come to bed and if I fall asleep then I'm in the right place for it. 

My phone is updating at the moment and I hate it when it does, things are never quite the same. Rebecca I'm hoping you have better weather than this. 

Little Ted has moved from his tube into his coconut he's a sleepy baby hamster. Stephens had an awesome time away he says but is happy to be home. I think him and sue are going to a diving show in Birmingham next weekend. 

That's all my news for now, love yawl.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


Love the stash but love the turquoise the most


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> It was a Pina Colada!


It looks good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


They look great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


Coming on nicely, such small pieces I can see why you are using your sewing machine. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great! :sm24: xxxooo


Thanks Pam, only about 225 to go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, only about 225 to go!! xxxx


Think I miscalculated there, it can't be anything like that number probably nearer to 125, and that's quite enough!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


I like them x


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Happy anniversary ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice collection!! What is in the glass on the left of the picture? It looks delicious!! xxxx


Pina colada ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I meant I haven't the patience for doing patchwork by hand!!! xxxx


Glad your knee is improved ???? I'm losing my patience doing hand embroidery. I believe I'm gonna start saving pennies and wait for a good deal on an embroidery machine.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


Those are very nice ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


Gorgeous.
Bottom left of screen is a similar pattern I did on Mom's quilt


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, only about 225 to go!! xxxx


125?!!! Yes, that's a lot! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


Very nice and lovely colours. Im just using up scraps. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's my first square. The smallest squares are 1 in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my first square. The smallest squares are 1 in.


Well done. Looks great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Glad your knee is improved ???? I'm losing my patience doing hand embroidery. I believe I'm gonna start saving pennies and wait for a good deal on an embroidery machine.


Worth their weight in gold!!! Seriously, they are the best fun and it's amazing what you can do with them!! Janome are the best, in my humble opinion!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Very nice and lovely colours. Im just using up scraps. X


Thank you, I'm using up scraps too, I have thousands of them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my first square. The smallest squares are 1 in.


That's lovely, a nice blend of colours!! Is there any special reason why you are sewing them by hand? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's lovely, a nice blend of colours!! Is there any special reason why you are sewing them by hand? xxxx


Cos I always have. It's another way to keep my hands busy and I can do it sitting in my chair with my legs up and my neck spported. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I always have. It's another way to keep my hands busy and I can do it sitting in my chair with my legs up and my neck spported. X


Here's the next square


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Worth their weight in gold!!! Seriously, they are the best fun and it's amazing what you can do with them!! Janome are the best, in my humble opinion!! xxxx


I'll remember that, thanks ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the next square


Awesome all of them are lovely. The ladies in our sewing circle do all of theirs by hand. It's actually soothing sometimes to piece together by hand.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Rosebuds first pumpkin ????
Jen is so creative. She is going to be mini mouse for Halloween. They are going to trunk or treat tonight at a local church.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

linkan said:


> Rosebuds first pumpkin ð
> Jen is so creative. She is going to be mini mouse for Halloween. They are going to trunk or treat tonight at a local church.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Aawwwww my heart love this little girl........No I’m not biased.....okay I’m biased!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Aawwwww my heart love this little girl........No I'm not biased.....okay I'm biased!!


Me too ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Adorable! ???????? xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable! ðð xxxooo


Thanks ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks ????


It's wonderful! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So many fun times ahead.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many fun times ahead.


Love the new avatar. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the new avatar. xx


Me, too. I've been meaning to remark on it and got sidetracked. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Love the new avatar. xx


The scenery around here is beautiful. I changed it again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The scenery around here is beautiful. I changed it again.


You sure did. Another lovely photo. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The scenery around here is beautiful. I changed it again.


Gorgeous views


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.
> 
> Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I will get him on multiple fronts. Here's my decision tree:
> 
> He has one last chance to realize that he is no longer driving this bus!
> 
> ...


Itching powder in his shorts would serve him right.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Such a thoughtful little boy. xx :sm23:


Maybe that's where frank Sinatra got the inspiration for the song "the one that got away". Tell Bentley he's suppose to keep miceaway not invite them in...I love your cat....always have. Remember I suggested the name Bentley when your young ones had suggested Benji.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Fall has finally arrived I think it is only 51F right now so the heat came on last night as it got into the thirties!


Here it was a long Spring with a rainy summer and now a rainy fall which feels like winter is tomorrow. Between our weather and the worse political year I want to crawl into a cave and hibernate with the bears.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I was looking at the degree mathematical formula...
> I know...I was shocked myself, math and I do not agree on much.
> Anyway though, this seems like a ridiculously complicated formula just to determine Celsius and Fahrenheit.


I turn on the weather station on tv.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> So I am really far on these fingerless mitts but guess what I don't think they will fit who they are intended for so I will be visiting the frog pond....


Sad to do so much and frog it. Maybe someone else would like a lovely gift and you could do for the intended person and save these to finish for someone else. They loook lovely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a just starting to rain Norfolk. Apart from getting dinner I have decided I'm going to have a nothing day today, did more than enough over the weekend so will have a knitting day. For those who are interested here are some photos of the completed kitchen, not quite the right colour but as near as I can get. Have a good week. xx


Wow!!!! It's lovely. Enjoy!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh love, I know what she meant. It's not what you say, it's sometimes "how" you write it. Like the leaving your dog out of the will.. that was one of the little things you sneak into a conversation, and it just strikes you all sneaky and makes you laugh.
> Your good at it ????
> Sorry to hear your still in pain. If you had a slipped disc, you may have ruptured it.
> I'm terrible at putting off going to the doctor too, but sounds like you really may have to.
> I hope you feel better soon.


It's a sprain and he gave me stronger ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer but I've had a few days where it felt better with no meds so I'm being patient hoping for it to go. Thanks for good wishes


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Maybe that's where frank Sinatra got the inspiration for the song "the one that got away". Tell Bentley he's suppose to keep miceaway not invite them in...I love your cat....always have. Remember I suggested the name Bentley when your young ones had suggested Benji.


Oh yes. I'll never forget you named him. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, chilly and damp Surrey. Started on another patchwork square last night. I haven't done patchwork for a long time and am really enjoying it.

KnitWIts here this morning so we will be working on sewing up our town. It is really taking shape now.

Nothing much planned for therest of the day.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I always have. It's another way to keep my hands busy and I can do it sitting in my chair with my legs up and my neck spported. X


I guessed that was it, very satisfying to watch it growing on your lap!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the next square


Very nice, I like both those floral fabrics!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'll remember that, thanks ????


I've had four now and they've always been brilliant! I could also send you lots and lots of patterns too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wonderful, she looks great!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So many fun times ahead.


Oooh, like your new avatar pic! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey, wet and miserable London :sm16: :sm03: My fool of a DH has just gone out in it to get a paper and wouldn't wear his waterproof coat, says he would look like Nanook of the North?! This from a man that used to tie a newspaper over his head with his scarf when it rained, back in the day!!! :sm23: 

Nothing much planned for today, except work this afternoon, I hope they aren't expecting cakes again today! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here it was a long Spring with a rainy summer and now a rainy fall which feels like winter is tomorrow. Between our weather and the worse political year I want to crawl into a cave and hibernate with the bears.


Sounds just like here Polly, weather is awful, rain, rain and more rain and as for Brexit...……...move over in the cave, I'm coming in!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, chilly and damp Surrey. Started on another patchwork square last night. I haven't done patchwork for a long time and am really enjoying it.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so we will be working on sewing up our town. It is really taking shape now.
> 
> ...


I have patterns for little animals, cars and people if you need any more!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you all the best.


Thanks, will let you know if anything happens. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just have to brag on my DSILâs talent!
> 
> Way to go, Linda.


Brag on; that's great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It will be a nice day today. Perfect for election day. I already voted in the advance poll.
It will be nice to have this election over. It's been a nasty election run with both major parties digging up dirt on each other leaders. The leader of the third party told the media about the dirt in his past so the other parties wouldn't go digging. That leader will probably be the king-maker as we are looking at a minority government, will no clear leader.
I have a special Knit Night event tonight at the Tap and Tankard in Cobourg. We'll be knitting red scarves for charity. After the scarves are finished, they'll be tied around light posts in Cobourg for anyone to take. Last year all the scarves disappeared, and, according to the security cameras around city hall, they were not just taken by youths up to no good.
I've already got about a foot of scarf knit (in brioche). I'm hoping I'll be able to do some more at lunch and then I'll have 2.5 hours to work on it at the pub.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing you all the best.


I don't know where your avatar picture was taken, but it makes me want to go on a vacation.
Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


I'll try :sm01: 
Sweet chilli sausage casserole sounds interesting.
Have a nice Monday, sitting and knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, wet and miserable London :sm16: :sm03: My fool of a DH has just gone out in it to get a paper and wouldn't wear his waterproof coat, says he would look like Nanook of the North?! This from a man that used to tie a newspaper over his head with his scarf when it rained, back in the day!!! :sm23:
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, except work this afternoon, I hope they aren't expecting cakes again today! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


What's wrong with the Nanook of the North look? Says a person who usually looks like a Canadian lumberjack or Canadian 18-wheel truck driver? I've never tried a newspaper over the head tied on with a scarf!
I hope work is light this afternoon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, chilly and damp Surrey. Started on another patchwork square last night. I haven't done patchwork for a long time and am really enjoying it.
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning so we will be working on sewing up our town. It is really taking shape now.
> 
> ...


Happy Monday.
Are you planning on doing anything with your patchwork squares once you've made them? I'm glad you are enjoying them. They are probably a nice break from sewing up the town.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> It's a sprain and he gave me stronger ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer but I've had a few days where it felt better with no meds so I'm being patient hoping for it to go. Thanks for good wishes


That's good that it is starting to feel better.
I hope you continue to improve.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It will be a nice day today. Perfect for election day. I already voted in the advance poll.
> It will be nice to have this election over. It's been a nasty election run with both major parties digging up dirt on each other leaders. The leader of the third party told the media about the dirt in his past so the other parties wouldn't go digging. That leader will probably be the king-maker as we are looking at a minority government, will no clear leader.
> I have a special Knit Night event tonight at the Tap and Tankard in Cobourg. We'll be knitting red scarves for charity. After the scarves are finished, they'll be tied around light posts in Cobourg for anyone to take. Last year all the scarves disappeared, and, according to the security cameras around city hall, they were not just taken by youths up to no good.
> I've already got about a foot of scarf knit (in brioche). I'm hoping I'll be able to do some more at lunch and then I'll have 2.5 hours to work on it at the pub.


What a lovely idea with the scarves, I've heard of that idea before, I think some people do it over here with coats, hats, scarves and anything you can tie round a lamppost!! Well done, all of you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Here it was a long Spring with a rainy summer and now a rainy fall which feels like winter is tomorrow. Between our weather and the worse political year I want to crawl into a cave and hibernate with the bears.


This was one of the few summers where we didn't have a drought in the middle of the summer where all the grass turned brown and died. It was one of the warmer summers. I spent a lot of time hiding in the air conditioning. Our fall has been quite nice. I even put the sago palm outside this weekend. Although I had to keep moving it because the shadows are so long my sunny spot kept moving.
Bears smell. You wouldn't want to be in a cave with them.
Although an underground house does have some appeal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Itching powder in his shorts would serve him right.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What's wrong with the Nanook of the North look? Says a person who usually looks like a Canadian lumberjack or Canadian 18-wheel truck driver? I've never tried a newspaper over the head tied on with a scarf!
> I hope work is light this afternoon.


Thanks dear, the only thing is that if the work is light, the cash isn't going into the till!:sm16: :sm23: Nothing wrong with the look, if you are in the North, I guess and your name happens to be Nanook!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good afternoon all from a wet and miserable London! Shopping is done and so I am in for the rest of the day. I have cakes to make later as there is a cake sale at the shop tomorrow, won't be anything special, just fairy cakes.
> 
> Had a lovely day with Rebecca yesterday, in spite of it raining all day. We went to North London to investigate a weavers shop. The area was not that appealing, those that have been to Dalston market will get the picture but the shop was fabulous, and I am not a weaver!!! The shopkeeper was a very nice, helpful and knowledgeable lady. Had a nice lunch at Wetherspoons in Stoke Newington and a bit of a browse in one of the yarn and fabric shops there.
> 
> I'm off to sort out some of my coats that are crammed in the hall cupboard, ready for the charity shop tomorrow, catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx





jollypolly said:


> Gorgeous machine and materials . eye candy. Hello all. I'm so,behind as you can see going back because I am interested in all your activities. My son took ill and we were in the emergency room. They think he has internal,bleeding causing him to be anemic and weak. Going to do tests. I'm hoping meds can help and not surgery because he's quite overweight. Icing on the cake was a phone call from code enforcement.. quite a bully he is and when I called the bigger idiot he was a bigger bully. Had two fellas working Saturday but one seemed tired and chose to break down cardboard boxes and sweep then did some heavier work. Milked it I think it's callled. I need the help so didn't call him on it but I knew whT he was doing. He didn't ask for much in payment so I'm not angry just a bit annoyed.


It doesn't help when the help doesn't help.
I hope your son is feeling a little better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The scenery around here is beautiful. I changed it again.


If that is where you live, then it looks like you are on vacation all the time. Lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, will let you know if anything happens. xx


Be sure to ask about an icing therapy machine.
https://www.authorityadviser.com/cold-therapy-machine/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Thanks ð


Very nice. I haven't seen a pumpkin painted black before.
Will Marcelina be dressed up? Next picture answered that question


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the next square


Very nice. My hand sewing is awful. Thank heavens for sewing machines.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't know where your avatar picture was taken, but it makes me want to go on a vacation.
> Very nice.


Right down the road from me on the water side. I am by the 13th fairway on the golf course side.

Here is another photo shared by one of the homeowners who has water property with a pier.

Come vacation here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Right down the road from me on the water side. I am by the 13th fairway on the golf course side.
> 
> Here is another photo shared by one of the homeowners who has water property with a pier.
> 
> Come vacation here.


Beautiful.
Do you have any problems with golf balls?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely idea with the scarves, I've heard of that idea before, I think some people do it over here with coats, hats, scarves and anything you can tie round a lamppost!! Well done, all of you!! xxxx


We have a mitten tree at work during the Christmas week (which I think is too late). People at work tie mittens to the mitten tree then when the tree is taken down after Christmas, the mittens are distributed to different charity groups in Whitby.
The lamppost scarves event has been happening in Cobourg for a few years. There are also some people in Toronto who do it without an organized group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If that is where you live, then it looks like you are on vacation all the time. Lovely.


Yes! Our retirement is just like a vacation. We are blessed.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Be sure to ask about an icing therapy machine.
> https://www.authorityadviser.com/cold-therapy-machine/


Never seen or heard of one of those here. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Right down the road from me on the water side. I am by the 13th fairway on the golf course side.
> 
> Here is another photo shared by one of the homeowners who has water property with a pier.
> 
> Come vacation here.


Love it, packing my bags!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Beautiful.
> Do you have any problems with golf balls?


We find them occasionally. We are about 60 feet from the golf cart path. But the terrain makes it difficult to hit a house. These are some of the mega houses built around us. We and our neighbors' houses are more modest.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Never seen or heard of one of those here. xx


You'll be wanting to ice a lot...this was a god send when DH had his knee replaced.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love it, packing my bags!! Xxxx


I'm ready to come get you at the Knoxville airport!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We find them occasionally. We are about 60 feet from the golf cart path. But the terrain makes it difficult to hit a house. These are some of the mega houses built around us. We and our neighbors' houses are more modest.


Very grand!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm ready to come get you at the Knoxville airport!


Before too long I hope!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Before too long I hope!! Xxxx ❤


Me, too. I was sad when you weren't coming this year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I was sad when you weren't coming this year.


So was I!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wishing my sister a Happy 80th on Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Who remembers Shand, who used to be a member of this lovely group? Well, I've just spoken to her on the phone, having come across her phone number. She still sounds the same and is very happily living on her own in a little flat in Peterborough after a very traumatic time with her DH. I told her she would be made very welcome if she wanted to come back to us so we'll have to wait and see. She sends love to you all xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing my sister a Happy 80th on Wednesday.


...... and from all of us!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I was a CMA got my certification as a medical assistant when I worked as a visiting nurse , feels like a thousand years ago ????.
> Yes I was always the same way. Had my own self made first aid kit that could deal with just about anything.
> DS got a pretty nasty cut in the knee when he was 4 or 5 and it was deep enough for stitches, I've seen many many times how that is more traumatic than the cut. So I cleaned it, Steri stripped it, bandaged and made sure it stayed closed and healed properly. In my opinion much better than him being put in a scary cocoon to hold him still, injected with numbing meds, and have stitches put in and eventually taken out. It healed up very well with no problems. But! As kids know so much..... Ahem! Later in life here says but Mom I needed stitches...
> Really?!
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, and If we had a similar medical system here, that you have in your country, who knows if I would be doing most of the treatments that my kids needed, but I probably would have, as I knew practically as much as the doctors knew! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


We are still all here, so that we all have somewhere safe to debrief, on anything, not be judged, and amongst all of that, boost each other, if and when needed, still have fun somewhere; and make some good friends.

I do know how you feel, about family staying too long; we still love them, but we do need our own space for awhile, once we have finished raising them! We also don't want them to stay away, for too long, because then we would miss them for too much!
So I am still going to tell you, that we really did miss you! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I turn on the weather station on tv.


Great idea Polly. ???? I type 32F= in the address line and in the drop down it says 0C. Easy, quick and accurate.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with you. I dislike taking medication no matter what it is for. At times the body is amazing at healing itself. I hope this is true in your case.



jollypolly said:


> It's a sprain and he gave me stronger ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer but I've had a few days where it felt better with no meds so I'm being patient hoping for it to go. Thanks for good wishes


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Enjoy your day at work remembering to take it a bit easy on your knee. You do not want to be laid up again.????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey, wet and miserable London :sm16: :sm03: My fool of a DH has just gone out in it to get a paper and wouldn't wear his waterproof coat, says he would look like Nanook of the North?! This from a man that used to tie a newspaper over his head with his scarf when it rained, back in the day!!! :sm23:
> 
> Nothing much planned for today, except work this afternoon, I hope they aren't expecting cakes again today! Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Interesting you are making sausage casserole. Last week I saw my first recipe for sausage casserole. I made it and we enjoyed it. It was different from the same old same old. I believe in the states we do not have a suitable passata. Uncooked strained tomatoes, right?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We will be with you holding your hand and hoping for a solution for the pain you have suffered so long.????????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, will let you know if anything happens. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Extremely lovely little corner of the world.



RookieRetiree said:


> Right down the road from me on the water side. I am by the 13th fairway on the golf course side.
> 
> Here is another photo shared by one of the homeowners who has water property with a pier.
> 
> Come vacation here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Love it, packing my bags!! Xxxx


Room for me in your suitcase? xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Room for me in your suitcase? xxxx


Definitely room here!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I really didn't expect to get back on here, until tomorrow, or Wednesday; but DD is now much better, and will be transferred to her local Hospital, for the duration of her Iv antibiotics. 

She was a very sick lass, when she first got to the RAH, in Adelaide. She couldn't talk for very long, because her lung capacity had decreased dramatically, and she also had a huge problem with the distance she could walk, at that time, she was only able to do 3 to 4 steps, before she had to have a rest, and continue in that way, until she reached her destination. 

She will be on IV Abs for between 2 to 4 weeks, so she will be in hospital, to have them, because it would be for too much for her to have to travel in to the hospital, to have them administered every 6 hours.
DSIL is now back home, and will be back at work on Wednesday, with very strict instructions from his boss, to only do the lightest work of his job, until the boss, or his dockor tells him that he can amp up his work, and he does understand this, but it will be very difficult for him to continue with light work, for a week or two!

I am heading home tomorrow, after visiting DD once more, then I hope I will be home for a while! ????☺????????❤ xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Interesting you are making sausage casserole. Last week I saw my first recipe for sausage casserole. I made it and we enjoyed it. It was different from the same old same old. I believe in the states we do not have a suitable passata. Uncooked strained tomatoes, right?


No tomatoes in my cooking as I don't like them so they don't get put in, I'm cook my recipes. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am so naive. I thought everyone used measuring cups and spoons for cooking/baking. An interesting discussion on main about doing things the American way verses weighing ingredients.


Jinx, you are very far from being naive, I also thought everyone used cups and spoons, when cooking! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find it interesting how when I learn one thing an example of what I learned shows up in posts the next day. What I mean is we were talking about weighing recipe ingredients and today I looked up Jacky's casserole and found the recipes all used weights instead of cups/spoons. I do not ever remember seeing a recipe like that before. 


Xiang said:


> Jinx, you are very far from being naive, I also thought everyone used cups and spoons, when cooking! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Like this? These are my hall curtains from Dunelm.


oooohhhh ...... they are very nice, and also very different, I don't recall ever having seen curtains like that. before! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hm. The majority of Mr. Googles comments focused on getting and using the correct tomato passata. After it is put in the recipe it gets cooked. I am learning to use less and less tomatoes as sometimes they can irritate the roof of my mouth.


Barn-dweller said:


> No tomatoes in my cooking as I don't like them so they don't get put in, I'm cook my recipes. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I find it interesting how when I learn one thing an example of what I learned shows up in posts the next day. What I mean is we were talking about weighing recipe ingredients and today I looked up Jacky's casserole and found the recipes all used weights instead of cups/spoons. I do not ever remember seeing a recipe like that before.


Yes all our recipes are either in ounces or grams. Only get cups/spoon on recipes written outside the UK. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


They really are " pretties", am impatient to see what they become! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> No, thank you sis for taking me with you ❣ and for all the special items you gave me ????
> Mine have no plan but I love them. Plus we both won an item from the raffle table so that was awesome ????


Your haul is very nice also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Chris, I was only taking two in the morning, I'm not happy taking pills at all but sometimes, you just have to!! Happy to say my knee is 95% better this morning, thank goodness, it was starting to get me down. Wish I knew what caused it because than I could make sure I didn't do it again!! xxxx


So glad your knee is beginning to feel better, must have been the addition of the Ibuprofen, so now just keep a watch out for your knee, and see if you can identify anything that you might do differently, that might have caused the pain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I haven't the patience for that! Please grant me the gift of patience - and I want it NOW!!!!!xxxx


????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds just like here Polly, weather is awful, rain, rain and more rain and as for Brexit...……...move over in the cave, I'm coming in!!! xxxx


Good morning. We've got rain, rain, rain here, too, today. Supposed to begin to clear up tomorrow and then several days of dry with sunshine. Will be quite welcome! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


I hope the appointment goes well tomorrow and they can get you sorted out. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I want a bungalow. Found a lovely one bit nearer to Dds than we are here. Looked perfect with nice garden but then looked on map. It's at the edge of the village right next to the petrol station!!


That is definitely not a great location, for anyone; but I would hazard a bet, that the house was built first! ????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's good that it is starting to feel better.
> I hope you continue to improve.


Ditto from me, Polly! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This silly fuchsia hasn't flowered all summer, look at it now!!


I don't think they like the heat! I was given one many years ago, and I actually looked after it, as per the Growers instructions; and it still. died on me! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The new curtains, as you can see they are similar to Josephines but more brown. The colours on the left are nearest. xx


They are very nice, and I can understand how good they must look, with your colour scheme! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So was I!!


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...... and from all of us!! Xxxx


Indeed! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very nice, I like both those floral fabrics!! xxxx


The black was from the first dress I made me after I had DD and the pink was from a fress for DD. X


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo, remember me? I am sorry I haven't been on here for such an age. Had a very miserable time for quite a few weeks, decided to keep it to myself, which makes a change. I'll try & go back a bit to catch some news. PM me if you think I have missed anything important. Ta.


Don't be miserable on your own. Sadness shared is halved; happiness shared is doubled.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have heard good things about chiropractors but I'm too miserly with my miserable pension to go for it!! :sm23: xxxx


I don't trust them. One damaged DH'sback irrevocably.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've had four now and they've always been brilliant! I could also send you lots and lots of patterns too!! xxxx


Ooh! That would be fun ???? I keep telling DH I could have a side business if I had one lol. So it's not even a splurge ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a lovely idea with the scarves, I've heard of that idea before, I think some people do it over here with coats, hats, scarves and anything you can tie round a lamppost!! Well done, all of you!! xxxx


I know, I loved the idea too. I'm considering asking the sewing circle ladies if they would consider a doing the same. We have so many homeless people just across the bridge. It could be a real blessing to someone.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> This was one of the few summers where we didn't have a drought in the middle of the summer where all the grass turned brown and died. It was one of the warmer summers. I spent a lot of time hiding in the air conditioning. Our fall has been quite nice. I even put the sago palm outside this weekend. Although I had to keep moving it because the shadows are so long my sunny spot kept moving.
> Bears smell. You wouldn't want to be in a cave with them.
> Although an underground house does have some appeal.


There is an underground house just up the road from me. I'll have to post a pic next time I'm over that way.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Be sure to ask about an icing therapy machine.
> https://www.authorityadviser.com/cold-therapy-machine/


I had one of those for my shoulder it was awesome.. but too loud for me to really relax with it on.????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. I haven't seen a pumpkin painted black before.
> Will Marcelina be dressed up? Next picture answered that question


I know right! The first time I saw her painting it.. she was just doing the black part and I asked her.. Where are you going with this? LoL. But it turned out so cute.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We find them occasionally. We are about 60 feet from the golf cart path. But the terrain makes it difficult to hit a house. These are some of the mega houses built around us. We and our neighbors' houses are more modest.


Beautiful, so I take it y'all like to golf?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wishing my sister a Happy 80th on Wednesday.


Happy early birthday to her ❣????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who remembers Shand, who used to be a member of this lovely group? Well, I've just spoken to her on the phone, having come across her phone number. She still sounds the same and is very happily living on her own in a little flat in Peterborough after a very traumatic time with her DH. I told her she would be made very welcome if she wanted to come back to us so we'll have to wait and see. She sends love to you all xxxx


I remember her ❣❣❣ oh please give her my love ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I really didn't expect to get back on here, until tomorrow, or Wednesday; but DD is now much better, and will be transferred to her local Hospital, for the duration of her Iv antibiotics.
> 
> She was a very sick lass, when she first got to the RAH, in Adelaide. She couldn't talk for very long, because her lung capacity had decreased dramatically, and she also had a huge problem with the distance she could walk, at that time, she was only able to do 3 to 4 steps, before she had to have a rest, and continue in that way, until she reached her destination.
> 
> ...


God bless her ❣ so glad she is getting the treatment she needs. It's gonna be hard to leave her but I know your ready to go home.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Okay I've gotten all caught up for now.
Today is suppose to be chilly and rainy. Some boots off torrential rain is expected in counties around us, but we probably won't get it to badly.
The plan for today is to finish up the strap I am making for a cell phone purse for my aunt... Yeah that's the whole plan. ???? You would think I could finish it in a snap it's only 10 stitches and I opted to go easy on myself so it's just know stitch all the way lol. 
Everytime I start I keep finding this baby in my arms ????just can't seem to put her down ❣
DH actually babysat Saturday so that Lisa and I could go to the fiber festival on our own ???? he had her for just over 3 hours but I was so proud to hear he feed her some baby food and changed her diaper!! 
My parents had four girls and my dad never changed a diaper till my kids ????

I forgot to post these from Saturday..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I've been to s and b, and they gave out a tkt for a free Christmas lunch, well,,,,not free cos we pay subs for it every week. I've told them that I can't go. I've said, no lies, ....I've got a friend coming up so I might not make it. She said to bring my friend???? I think I may pass on that though. I'll see how I feel. Nearere the time.

Grandma Ann and granddad Keith have just been over and taken about a stone of apples for Ann's apple pies and white cabbage. I'm glad to see them used, there's some pears too. I couldn't get at them. Albert had a privet hedge round and I can't get my leg over ????????????. If you know what I mean. 

Little Ted slept in his coconut last night with some nice soft bedding so he's beginning to settle. Won't be long before he's on their hands, and he's already taking treats from them. 

Richard was going to the warehouse of the firm he's working for this morning, they have got him a security pass. It's all good for him. And.......he gets his first wages this week. 

I think that's all the news I've got, so I'll catchup, but I luv yawl..Rebecca hope your hole Stephen going well.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is the fruits of this afternoon's labour, not a hand stitch in sight!


They look cool, what will you do with them?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my first square. The smallest squares are 1 in.


What r you making ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Cos I always have. It's another way to keep my hands busy and I can do it sitting in my chair with my legs up and my neck spported. X


And have Bentley un disturbed on my ????knee


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Right down the road from me on the water side. I am by the 13th fairway on the golf course side.
> 
> Here is another photo shared by one of the homeowners who has water property with a pier.
> 
> Come vacation here.


Now this is beautiful. I could live here. It's so fantastic.....I'm so happy for you.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I've gotten all caught up for now.
> Today is suppose to be chilly and rainy. Some boots off torrential rain is expected in counties around us, but we probably won't get it to badly.
> The plan for today is to finish up the strap I am making for a cell phone purse for my aunt... Yeah that's the whole plan. ???? You would think I could finish it in a snap it's only 10 stitches and I opted to go easy on myself so it's just know stitch all the way lol.
> Everytime I start I keep finding this baby in my arms ????just can't seem to put her down ❣
> ...


Great pictures


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who remembers Shand, who used to be a member of this lovely group? Well, I've just spoken to her on the phone, having come across her phone number. She still sounds the same and is very happily living on her own in a little flat in Peterborough after a very traumatic time with her DH. I told her she would be made very welcome if she wanted to come back to us so we'll have to wait and see. She sends love to you all xxxx


Hello Shand. It would be great if you came home to us. Still love you....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I've gotten all caught up for now.
> Today is suppose to be chilly and rainy. Some boots off torrential rain is expected in counties around us, but we probably won't get it to badly.
> The plan for today is to finish up the strap I am making for a cell phone purse for my aunt... Yeah that's the whole plan. ???? You would think I could finish it in a snap it's only 10 stitches and I opted to go easy on myself so it's just know stitch all the way lol.
> Everytime I start I keep finding this baby in my arms ????just can't seem to put her down ❣
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


What will you knit with Peak District yarn?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What will you knit with Peak District yarn?


Don't know yet, it will come to me when it's ready


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Another turn of events..whether serendipitous or not remains to be seen, but I’m considering it a positive. The builder sent another nasty email today so I forwarded it to my attorney. He found out who the builder’s attorney is...she works in my attorney’s building and they’ve had prior amicable dealings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> Beautiful, so I take it y'all like to golf?


I have been out maybe three times in my life and same for DH...but will take it up in the spring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Now this is beautiful. I could live here. It's so fantastic.....I'm so happy for you.


Once I get done with the builder, I'll be very happy.

I joined a walk and talk group this morning. I met a another group leader who is a nurse and she has a group whose purpose is to keep residents in their homes as long as safe and possible with providing rides, caregiver respite time, odd jobs, wellness check-Ins, etc. I'll be going to her house next Tuesday for orientation.

It is a lovely caring community.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


Very 'Peak District' colours, hope you've had some good weather on your break. Have you found a nice little cabin to rent again? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another turn of events..whether serendipitous or not remains to be seen, but I'm considering it a positive. The builder sent another nasty email today so I forwarded it to my attorney. He found out who the builder's attorney is...she works in my attorney's building and they've had prior amicable dealings.


Sounds good, at least communications between them both shouldn't take long. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Room for me in your suitcase? xxxx


Of course!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I really didn't expect to get back on here, until tomorrow, or Wednesday; but DD is now much better, and will be transferred to her local Hospital, for the duration of her Iv antibiotics.
> 
> She was a very sick lass, when she first got to the RAH, in Adelaide. She couldn't talk for very long, because her lung capacity had decreased dramatically, and she also had a huge problem with the distance she could walk, at that time, she was only able to do 3 to 4 steps, before she had to have a rest, and continue in that way, until she reached her destination.
> 
> ...


Sincerely hoping everyone comes through this in one piece!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jinx, you are very far from being naive, I also thought everyone used cups and spoons, when cooking! xoxoxo


Do you not weigh either, Judi? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So glad your knee is beginning to feel better, must have been the addition of the Ibuprofen, so now just keep a watch out for your knee, and see if you can identify anything that you might do differently, that might have caused the pain! xoxoxo


I just woke up with it Judi so maybe I was laying awkwardly for a while. It is fine now, just a little achy from being in the shop this afternoon, I tried to sit still but it's not easy!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope the appointment goes well tomorrow and they can get you sorted out. xxxooo


Me too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I remember her ❣❣❣ oh please give her my love ????????????


Shand has asked me for a link to us on here so you may see her on here in a while, I do hope so!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Okay I've gotten all caught up for now.
> Today is suppose to be chilly and rainy. Some boots off torrential rain is expected in counties around us, but we probably won't get it to badly.
> The plan for today is to finish up the strap I am making for a cell phone purse for my aunt... Yeah that's the whole plan. ???? You would think I could finish it in a snap it's only 10 stitches and I opted to go easy on myself so it's just know stitch all the way lol.
> Everytime I start I keep finding this baby in my arms ????just can't seem to put her down ❣
> ...


Very nice!! Well done Granddad, we're all proud of you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They look cool, what will you do with them?


When I've got 143 of them :sm16: :sm06: :sm13: , I plan to piece them together into a duvet cover but by then I might be too old to put it on a duvet!!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


Lovely to see you and glad your holiday is going well! Lovely yarn, well done!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


Glad you're enjoying yourself (and great buys) in spite of the weather. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Another turn of events..whether serendipitous or not remains to be seen, but I'm considering it a positive. The builder sent another nasty email today so I forwarded it to my attorney. He found out who the builder's attorney is...she works in my attorney's building and they've had prior amicable dealings.


Fingers crossed it is a positive for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Once I get done with the builder, I'll be very happy.
> 
> I joined a walk and talk group this morning. I met a another group leader who is a nurse and she has a group whose purpose is to keep residents in their homes as long as safe and possible with providing rides, caregiver respite time, odd jobs, wellness check-Ins, etc. I'll be going to her house next Tuesday for orientation.
> 
> It is a lovely caring community.


That is great, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shand has asked me for a link to us on here so you may see her on here in a while, I do hope so!! xxxx


That will be great if she comes back to Connections. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening from an already dark London, it's 6.25 pm! Not too bad in the shop today, had some laughs. One of the ladies that works on another day bought in some rock cakes for our cake sale and unfortunately, the customers that tried them said they were very aptly named!!

On Friday, Miriam and I are going to North Greenwich station to shake our buckets for Stand up to Cancer. We have been issued with, although we don't _have_ to wear, black printed tee shirts, orange Hi-Viz tabards and bright orange tutus!! Pictures to follow!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That will be great if she comes back to Connections. xxxooo


It will, she's been away long enough!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from an already dark London, it's 6.25 pm! Not too bad in the shop today, had some laughs. One of the ladies that works on another day bought in some rock cakes for our cake sale and unfortunately, the customers that tried them said they were very aptly named!!
> 
> On Friday, Miriam and I are going to North Greenwich station to shake our buckets for Stand up to Cancer. We have been issued with, although we don't _have_ to wear, black printed tee shirts, orange Hi-Viz tabards and bright orange tutus!! Pictures to follow!! xxxx


Waiting with baited breath. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Never seen or heard of one of those here. xx


Dh had the round blue one when he had surgery!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


I see a family resemblance there, and they're both gorgeous!! ????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


Her hair is the same color as his!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I see a family resemblance there, and they're both gorgeous!! ????


Ditto from me. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I see a family resemblance there, and they're both gorgeous!! ????


I know it's crazy how much she looks like her uncle ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


 Rosebud is very like her Uncle, he will never be able to disown her! 
What is wrong with his right eye, it looks a bit red & swollen. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sincerely hoping everyone comes through this in one piece!! xxxx


Thanks June, it has been a very harrowing time, but it is slowly coming to an end. I will be very happy, when everyone is back in their correct places; and I am fairly certain, that there are 4 children, who will be ecstatic, when they are able to see their mum again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Do you not weigh either, Judi? xxxx


It does depend what I am making, but I usually use the cup & spoon measures; that was how mum cooked, when she did use any measurements. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just woke up with it Judi so maybe I was laying awkwardly for a while. It is fine now, just a little achy from being in the shop this afternoon, I tried to sit still but it's not easy!!! xxxx


No, it wouldn't be! I have magnesium cream, that I use on muscles and joints, when they decide to play up, and the pain goes away, if I use enough of the cream; but if the pain continues, I just put some more on the affected area.! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Rosebud is very like her Uncle, he will never be able to disown her!
> What is wrong with his right eye, it looks a bit red & swollen. xoxoxo


He hasn't slept yet. Working 3rd shift and staying up all day is hard on him. Plus he has dark circles around his eyes like his momma. I usually look like I have two black eyes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> He hasn't slept yet. Working 3rd shift and staying up all day is hard on him. Plus he has dark circles around his eyes like his momma. I usually look like I have two black eyes.


Shift work is tough. It almost did DH and me in!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but there are a few blue patches around. It's knee day today although not holding out too much hope, how can you treat something when you don't know what's wrong with it? Oh well we will see. Also going to have a look at some flooring for the sun room as the concrete is at last almost dry, just a few more patches. Left overs for dinner so that will only need heating up when we get home. Not sure about the afternoon, DH wants to get the grass cut, hopefully for the last time, I mean it's almost November and it's still growing, so I shall probably knit. Have a great day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it wouldn't be! I have magnesium cream, that I use on muscles and joints, when they decide to play up, and the pain goes away, if I use enough of the cream; but if the pain continues, I just put some more on the affected area.! ???????? xoxoxo


Did you get that on prescription or over the counter, might try some of that! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're dragging me back into this conversation aren't you? xxxx :sm26: :sm23:


You could always go haughty and ignore it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Rant on. We live our children's lives with them and hate when we cannot help.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wall to wall sunshine but a lot colder today. We are off to the dentist in a minute and then have the large freezer to defrost.

Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, a lot more stuff is getting sewn onto the town map. Need to take some photos.

Happy Tuesday everyone, xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wall to wall sunshine but a lot colder today. We are off to the dentist in a minute and then have the large freezer to defrost.
> 
> Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, a lot more stuff is getting sewn onto the town map. Need to take some photos.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, xxx


Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London, 14'C here today!

Off to the cinema later to see Official Secrets with Keira Knightly today, not sure it's my sort of film but will go with the flow, as they say!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Taco Tuesday. Yes, pictures would be nice. 
I do not envy your chore of the day. I can remember back to the mess it was to defrost freezers.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wall to wall sunshine but a lot colder today. We are off to the dentist in a minute and then have the large freezer to defrost.
> 
> Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, a lot more stuff is getting sewn onto the town map. Need to take some photos.
> Happy Tuesday everyone, xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope you enjoy going with flo. It does not sound like a movie I would enjoy at all. It seems the plot of that film has been in the news a lot lately.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London, 14'C here today!
> 
> Off to the cinema later to see Official Secrets with Keira Knightly today, not sure it's my sort of film but will go with the flow, as they say!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. We will not be having taco's this Tuesday. I did not order groceries yesterday as Mr. Wonderful was not sure he would be able to pick them up today. 
Flo will visit on Saturday. I will have her pick up our order on her way to our house. Since she moved farther away I do not get to see her or the children often. I love that their father drops in for a visit on his weekend with the children. Of course, when he is here he does the things on his honeydo list. 
Hoping everyone has a great day and a better tomorrow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I sure hope the doctor knows what is wrong with your knee and can fix it. Hope it has not gone on too long that it has become permanent. 
What type of flooring are you looking at for the sun room? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but there are a few blue patches around. It's knee day today although not holding out too much hope, how can you treat something when you don't know what's wrong with it? Oh well we will see. Also going to have a look at some flooring for the sun room as the concrete is at last almost dry, just a few more patches. Left overs for dinner so that will only need heating up when we get home. Not sure about the afternoon, DH wants to get the grass cut, hopefully for the last time, I mean it's almost November and it's still growing, so I shall probably knit. Have a great day whatever you're up to. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's my first square. The smallest squares are 1 in.


Wonderful. Love the colour scheme.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I hope you enjoy going with flo. It does not sound like a movie I would enjoy at all. It seems the plot of that film has been in the news a lot lately.


Yes, that's true. It is half term school holidays here so the only other films are either kids films or films we've already seen, what we call 'Hobson's Choice'!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's lovely, a nice blend of colours!! Is there any special reason why you are sewing them by hand? xxxx


I sew everything by hand too. Habit, I suppose.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It has been raining since midnight and will be raining all day.
Last night was beautiful. It was so warm that the pub left the door open all night. Once again we proved that alcohol and knitting don't mix. I was only drinking pop, so my knitting didn't suffer, but I saw a lot of people who forgot their memorized pattern and will be frogging today. I did teach one lady how to do a one row one colour brioche scarf. She has only been knitting for a year, but is an awesome knitter and you only have to show her once and she's got it. She was smiling all night. 
We took over the pub. It's fairly new. It has big wing chairs in the window and smaller tables which we were using as side tables as we put all the chairs in a big circle. There was a lot of talk about doing this at least once a month. One interesting thing, I noticed the rival knitting shop was right across the street.
Justin Trudeau was re-elected in the election last night, but he has a minority government, so he won't be getting as much done unless he has the support of his partner party. That's enough for politics.
I did not get my scarf finished. It is about a foot long. The LYS owner says she will collect them all during November so I have some time. My Shifty sweater needs to be done in October for the KAL, so I'll be working more on that. I am only 2 sections away from adding another colour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. We will not be having taco's this Tuesday. I did not order groceries yesterday as Mr. Wonderful was not sure he would be able to pick them up today.
> Flo will visit on Saturday. I will have her pick up our order on her way to our house. Since she moved farther away I do not get to see her or the children often. I love that their father drops in for a visit on his weekend with the children. Of course, when he is here he does the things on his honeydo list.
> Hoping everyone has a great day and a better tomorrow.


Happy "Not Taco" Tuesday :sm01: 
I hope there isn't anything in your order that you needed right away.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds just like here Polly, weather is awful, rain, rain and more rain and as for Brexit...……...move over in the cave, I'm coming in!!! xxxx


Leave room for me. Donald and Boris, the Marmite Brothers. Comedy or Tragedy?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a brightish Norfolk. Sweet chilli sausage casserole for dinner enough for tomorrow as my knee appointment is at 12 so needed something I can heat up when we get back. Nothing planned for today so will sit and knit. Although it's Monday have a good day anyway. xx


I hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. Yes, pictures would be nice.
> I do not envy your chore of the day. I can remember back to the mess it was to defrost freezers.


Our freezer needs defrosting but mum kept wanting to do it during the summer when all the food that has to be removed would have thawed almost instantly in the heat. I try to do it in the dead of winter so we can put the frozen food outside and it will stay frozen while we are getting the ice out of the freezer. It helps to use "Canada's deep freeze". :sm01: Last time, I did have to rescue mum when she fell into the empty freezer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny and mild London, 14'C here today!
> 
> Off to the cinema later to see Official Secrets with Keira Knightly today, not sure it's my sort of film but will go with the flow, as they say!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well and happy!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


I'm not sure I would want to see a film about the type of things that are going on in real life. I like to be entertained by something that will make me laugh, or something fantasy that can never happen. If I want real life events, I'll turn on the TV. :sm19:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Wall to wall sunshine but a lot colder today. We are off to the dentist in a minute and then have the large freezer to defrost.
> 
> Had fun with KnitWIts yesterday, a lot more stuff is getting sewn onto the town map. Need to take some photos.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone, xxx


Happy Tuesday.
Dentist and freezer doesn't sound fun, but it needs to be done.
I hope the dentist isn't too painful and the freezer is quickly done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Who remembers Shand, who used to be a member of this lovely group? Well, I've just spoken to her on the phone, having come across her phone number. She still sounds the same and is very happily living on her own in a little flat in Peterborough after a very traumatic time with her DH. I told her she would be made very welcome if she wanted to come back to us so we'll have to wait and see. She sends love to you all xxxx


I think about her a lot, wondering how she was after her marital trauma. I do so hope she comes back to us. At least it's good to hear that she is well and happy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but there are a few blue patches around. It's knee day today although not holding out too much hope, how can you treat something when you don't know what's wrong with it? Oh well we will see. Also going to have a look at some flooring for the sun room as the concrete is at last almost dry, just a few more patches. Left overs for dinner so that will only need heating up when we get home. Not sure about the afternoon, DH wants to get the grass cut, hopefully for the last time, I mean it's almost November and it's still growing, so I shall probably knit. Have a great day whatever you're up to. xx


I hope this new doctor has reviewed your file thoroughly and has some new ideas.
It will be nice to have the sun room finished.
DD wanted to cut our grass but it hasn't really grown. All she would be doing is mulching the leaves. Most of the leaves have fallen off the white poplar at the back so the yard is filled with green and white leaves. We also have a lot of yellow lilac leaves and little yellow locust leaves laying around. Those ones blow the farthest away from the trees.
Have a good knitting day watching your concrete dry. :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Dentist and freezer doesn't sound fun, but it needs to be done.
> I hope the dentist isn't too painful and the freezer is quickly done.


Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> He hasn't slept yet. Working 3rd shift and staying up all day is hard on him. Plus he has dark circles around his eyes like his momma. I usually look like I have two black eyes.


Especially hard when there is a baby in the house. 
I remember getting some flack when DD was little and decided to wake everyone up when they needed to sleep so they could work the next day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it wouldn't be! I have magnesium cream, that I use on muscles and joints, when they decide to play up, and the pain goes away, if I use enough of the cream; but if the pain continues, I just put some more on the affected area.! ???????? xoxoxo


I haven't heard of using magnesium cream. That's great that it works so well.
I have Voltaren (Voltarol) for when my ankle decides to act up. (It's been good since I got new shoes. :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


Lovely picture.
Your family does take nice pictures.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes all our recipes are either in ounces or grams. Only get cups/spoon on recipes written outside the UK. xx


Our measurements are much more precise. I was confused when I read my first American recipe. Cups are what you drink from and they come in varying sizes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening from an already dark London, it's 6.25 pm! Not too bad in the shop today, had some laughs. One of the ladies that works on another day bought in some rock cakes for our cake sale and unfortunately, the customers that tried them said they were very aptly named!!
> 
> On Friday, Miriam and I are going to North Greenwich station to shake our buckets for Stand up to Cancer. We have been issued with, although we don't _have_ to wear, black printed tee shirts, orange Hi-Viz tabards and bright orange tutus!! Pictures to follow!! xxxx


Ooops about the rock cakes. She tried.
I'll wait for the pictures. :sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello everyone from a grey damp Buxton. I've been into the wool shop this morning and bought myself some little treats. We done quite a bit of walking, so will probably have an easy day tomorrow.


It looks like you are having the perfect holiday. Well done you. Come back fully rested and yarned-up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Our measurements are much more precise. I was confused when I read my first American recipe. Cups are what you drink from and they come in varying sizes.


I use measuring cups that have 1/4, 1/2, 1/3, 2/3 marked on the sides of the cups. I also have different sized measuring cups.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


another lovely photo. Great looking lad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that's true. It is half term school holidays here so the only other films are either kids films or films we've already seen, what we call 'Hobson's Choice'!! xx


Our half term is next week. Very late this year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


Oh I love that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I use measuring cups that have 1/4, 1/2, 1/3, 2/3 marked on the sides of the cups. I also have different sized measuring cups.


I'll stick to my scales. It is hanging on the wall and easily available.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell. 

During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!

After lots of questions the Dr made an appointment at the hospital for 8.30 that evening. He also said I should be better looked after in my few remaining years!!!!! I thought 'F.....you! I'm going nowhere until I have finally retired and enjoyed a few years of peace'

To cut a long story short it turns out I have a severe kidney infection. I doesn't hurt if I don't move. I'm a statue. I need to go to the Poppy Shop for a couple of hours this afternoon though.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope, nothing I cannot do without. It is amazing but since I started writing a list I seldom run out of things.???? It also helps that Walmart keeps a list of the things I have previously ordered. It seems that at least one skein of yarn is needed every week. This week I need red to make greatgrandson a red and blue beanie. 


nitz8catz said:


> Happy "Not Taco" Tuesday :sm01:
> I hope there isn't anything in your order that you needed right away.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, I have heard others joke about falling in the freezer, but never heard of someone actually doing it. I am surprised your freezer is not frost free. I gladly gave up that chore 20 years ago. I agree doing it in the winter makes a lot of sense.



nitz8catz said:


> Our freezer needs defrosting but mum kept wanting to do it during the summer when all the food that has to be removed would have thawed almost instantly in the heat. I try to do it in the dead of winter so we can put the frozen food outside and it will stay frozen while we are getting the ice out of the freezer. It helps to use "Canada's deep freeze". :sm01: Last time, I did have to rescue mum when she fell into the empty freezer.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That patch is especially cute.



PurpleFi said:


> Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was using salon pas for my sore knuckles. It works, but now I use a drop of oil and within minutes the pain is gone.



nitz8catz said:


> I haven't heard of using magnesium cream. That's great that it works so well.
> I have Voltaren (Voltarol) for when my ankle decides to act up. (It's been good since I got new shoes. :sm16: )


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When reading about weighing measurement I thought of the two kitchen scales I use to weigh my yarn. They never agree exactly. A recipe to me is like a knitting pattern it is a guide. Add a little bit more of this and a little less of that to make the recipe/pattern fit my needs.



SaxonLady said:


> Our measurements are much more precise. I was confused when I read my first American recipe. Cups are what you drink from and they come in varying sizes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you are suffering with that. I know how awful painful it can be. Hoping you have antibiotics and they work quickly.



SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a nice set of dry measure cups. I was glad when the sets started having a 2/3 cup. Do you have wet measuring cups?



nitz8catz said:


> I use measuring cups that have 1/4, 1/2, 1/3, 2/3 marked on the sides of the cups. I also have different sized measuring cups.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I sure hope the doctor knows what is wrong with your knee and can fix it. Hope it has not gone on too long that it has become permanent.
> What type of flooring are you looking at for the sun room?


Well back from being prodded, groped and manipulated and guess what he's going to send me for a scan. What I have been waiting for for 6 months. That of course will take another 4-6 weeks. Haven't quite torn all my hair out yet but was at screaming point when I came out. So here we go again, he did mention a torn something while he was dictating a letter to my doctor.

Have chosen some cushion vinyl flooring for the sun room, he's coming to measure this afternoon and see if it is dry enough to lay yet so something good has come out of today. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, that is progress. Hoping the scan can be accomplished quickly. A tear sounds like something that can be fixed. So that is a good thing.
The cushion vinyl sounds like the perfect thing over a cement floor.

n-dweller]Well back from being prodded, groped and manipulated and guess what he's going to send me for a scan. What I have been waiting for for 6 months. That of course will take another 4-6 weeks. Haven't quite torn all my hair out yet but was at screaming point when I came out. So here we go again, he did mention a torn something while he was dictating a letter to my doctor.

Have chosen some cushion vinyl flooring for the sun room, he's coming to measure this afternoon and see if it is dry enough to lay yet so something good has come out of today. xx[/quote]


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


Ooh painful and the doctors comments wouldn't have helped. Don't try and overdo it, wait until the AB's have kicked in. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but there are a few blue patches around. It's knee day today although not holding out too much hope, how can you treat something when you don't know what's wrong with it? Oh well we will see. Also going to have a look at some flooring for the sun room as the concrete is at last almost dry, just a few more patches. Left overs for dinner so that will only need heating up when we get home. Not sure about the afternoon, DH wants to get the grass cut, hopefully for the last time, I mean it's almost November and it's still growing, so I shall probably knit. Have a great day whatever you're up to. xx


I hope the appointment goes well. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but there are a few blue patches around. It's knee day today although not holding out too much hope, how can you treat something when you don't know what's wrong with it? Oh well we will see. Also going to have a look at some flooring for the sun room as the concrete is at last almost dry, just a few more patches. Left overs for dinner so that will only need heating up when we get home. Not sure about the afternoon, DH wants to get the grass cut, hopefully for the last time, I mean it's almost November and it's still growing, so I shall probably knit. Have a great day whatever you're up to. xx


With you all the way dearest ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Dentist and freezer doesn't sound fun, but it needs to be done.
> I hope the dentist isn't too painful and the freezer is quickly done.


Ditto from me, Josephine! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


I love it ❣ well done ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Lovely picture.
> Your family does take nice pictures.


Hilariously he didn't like the angle I took. So he took that one himself. You can see Rosebud reaching for the phone ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


That sounds painful. Sending you many gentle and healing vibes and much love! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well back from being prodded, groped and manipulated and guess what he's going to send me for a scan. What I have been waiting for for 6 months. That of course will take another 4-6 weeks. Haven't quite torn all my hair out yet but was at screaming point when I came out. So here we go again, he did mention a torn something while he was dictating a letter to my doctor.
> 
> Have chosen some cushion vinyl flooring for the sun room, he's coming to measure this afternoon and see if it is dry enough to lay yet so something good has come out of today. xx


Oh, and so it goes on. I'm so sorry!!! I hope you can get that scan appointment sooner rather than later. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


Don't you dare!!!! You put those feet up immediately, stay in bed and demand that DH take care of you it we will all be bringing lamps to have a lamping party. 
I had a kidney infection when I was only 18 that nearly killed me. Spent nearly two weeks in the hospital with sepsis because of it. 
Please take care, I love you with all my heart and could not bare it if you were to become more ill. XOXOXO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's raining here this morning, but supposed to clear off later with sunshine and dry weather on the way for the next several days. I'm so glad of that!!! Off this morning to meet a couple of friends for coffee and then go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Looking forward to a few hours away. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's raining here this morning, but supposed to clear off later with sunshine and dry weather on the way for the next several days. I'm so glad of that!!! Off this morning to meet a couple of friends for coffee and then go to Fiber Social at the LYS. Looking forward to a few hours away. Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Raining here too, everyone is still asleep so I got up to take dose 1 of my pain meds. Now I'll try to sleep some more. My shoulder is slipping hard to the front with every move now so I guess I'll get on the phone today and find out why I don't have an appt yet. 
They said wait 3 days it's been nearly triple that I think. 
No plans but to watch the little one later. Knit on the purse strap some more if I can empty my arms lol. 
Have a great taco Tuesday y'all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Raining here too, everyone is still asleep so I got up to take dose 1 of my pain meds. Now I'll try to sleep some more. My shoulder is slipping hard to the front with every move now so I guess I'll get on the phone today and find out why I don't have an appt yet.
> They said wait 3 days it's been nearly triple that I think.
> No plans but to watch the little one later. Knit on the purse strap some more if I can empty my arms lol.
> Have a great taco Tuesday y'all.


Sending you more gentle and healing hugs and lots of love, Angela. I sure hope they can get you an appointment soon. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Our half term is next week. Very late this year.


Where we are staying it's half term next week also, which is why we came here this week....a couple of hundred pounds cheeper I think.

We have done quite a bit of walking. I'm settling down to knit very soon. I'm using the green wool purchased yesterday


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about that Janet, feel better soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I've been to over 60's and won......$2 and a 6 box of mr kiplings Jam tarts.. Not so good today but better than nothing. Another lady came in and brought me a bar of chocolate fruit and nut. How kind is that eh? I didn't have the heart to say I don't like it, so I'll give it to Karen tomorrow if I see her.

I've felt rather quiet and want to be on my ownsome today. My tums been a bit off but I don't know what's caused it. But that's not making me quiet. There's nothing wrong, just wanted to be by myself. I don't think I've got anymore news for you all so I'll do a catchup. Luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Mr. E and Rosebud. He just got a haircut, it was down to his shoulders and just as curly as can be.


Lovely photo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


How can you go to the poppy shop when you have an infection and you are in pain? Come on my Saxy, be a sensible lass. You rest up and take your medicine. Hope you aren't in pain much longer....please look after yourself.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Where we are staying it's half term next week also, which is why we came here this week....a couple of hundred pounds cheeper I think.
> 
> We have done quite a bit of walking. I'm settling down to knit very soon. I'm using the green wool purchased yesterday


Sounds like you are having a good time. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


Hope you have been sensible and stayed home. Get better quickly xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:00 am EDT and 13'C (55'F). It has been raining since midnight and will be raining all day.
> Last night was beautiful. It was so warm that the pub left the door open all night. Once again we proved that alcohol and knitting don't mix. I was only drinking pop, so my knitting didn't suffer, but I saw a lot of people who forgot their memorized pattern and will be frogging today. I did teach one lady how to do a one row one colour brioche scarf. She has only been knitting for a year, but is an awesome knitter and you only have to show her once and she's got it. She was smiling all night.
> We took over the pub. It's fairly new. It has big wing chairs in the window and smaller tables which we were using as side tables as we put all the chairs in a big circle. There was a lot of talk about doing this at least once a month. One interesting thing, I noticed the rival knitting shop was right across the street.
> Justin Trudeau was re-elected in the election last night, but he has a minority government, so he won't be getting as much done unless he has the support of his partner party. That's enough for politics.
> I did not get my scarf finished. It is about a foot long. The LYS owner says she will collect them all during November so I have some time. My Shifty sweater needs to be done in October for the KAL, so I'll be working more on that. I am only 2 sections away from adding another colour.


That sounds like a lovely evening! Alcohol and a lot of things don't mix well!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Leave room for me. Donald and Boris, the Marmite Brothers. Comedy or Tragedy?


I don't think even _they_ know!! Talking of politics, just saw the Keira Knightly film Official Secrets. I got a little bored with the plot as it was like watching many news bulletins from the early 2000s strung together but all in all it was a good story well told, 6/10


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm not sure I would want to see a film about the type of things that are going on in real life. I like to be entertained by something that will make me laugh, or something fantasy that can never happen. If I want real life events, I'll turn on the TV. :sm19:


I agree with you 100% but nothing else on and sometimes we have been pleasantly surprised to find that a film that didn't have a good review was actually quite good. This one was so-so!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I think about her a lot, wondering how she was after her marital trauma. I do so hope she comes back to us. At least it's good to hear that she is well and happy.


I sent Shand the link after she said she couldn't find us but hopefully, she will find her way back to us now the dust has settled!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


I like that a lot!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you are suffering with that. I know how awful painful it can be. Hoping you have antibiotics and they work quickly.


I have the ABs thanks, and the pain has eased a bit. However I have taken so many paracetamol that I now need "unblocking'.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I sent Shand the link after she said she couldn't find us but hopefully, she will find her way back to us now the dust has settled!! xxx


I hope she does! We welcome her back with wide open arms ❣???????????? she has been missed. I was looking at things we use to send each other recently and came across her name. She was such a sweet heart. It will be so sweet to talk with her again. ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened the Poppy Shop on Saturday. Lots of lovely goodies to sell.
> 
> During the day I developed considerable pain in my left side. I thought it must be wind but couldn't shift it. On Sunday DH went off to get ready for the afternoon concert. Sheku - I was really looking forward to hearing and meeting him again. However, by 11.00 I was in agony and finally phoned 111 (our NHS advice call centre). I was advised that a doctor would call me back within an hour. 5 hours later I got the call, having missed the concert and DH because he had not taken his phone!
> 
> ...


Oh bless you, how the heck did you get that??!! I remember my mum going to the doc's about one pain or another and the doc said "What do you expect at your age"!!!! He should be out of traction by now!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have the ABs thanks, and the pain has eased a bit. However I have taken so many paracetamol that I now need "unblocking'.


Dh's answer for that is always grape juice. Doesn't do it for me. Coffee on the other hand... 
But with a kidney infection best to stay away from dark acidic liquids so I'm no help at all really am I.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh painful and the doctors comments wouldn't have helped. Don't try and overdo it, wait until the AB's have kicked in. xx


I spent three hours manning the Poppy Shop this afternoon, but did nothing much more than sit there. The journey to and fro left me breathless for some reason.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, how the heck did you get that??!! I remember my mum going to the doc's about one pain or another and the doc said "What do you expect at your age"!!!! He should be out of traction by now!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


My Mom slapped a docter once for telling her it was all in her head.
Never been prouder ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't you dare!!!! You put those feet up immediately, stay in bed and demand that DH take care of you it we will all be bringing lamps to have a lamping party.
> I had a kidney infection when I was only 18 that nearly killed me. Spent nearly two weeks in the hospital with sepsis because of it.
> Please take care, I love you with all my heart and could not bare it if you were to become more ill. XOXOXO


.....and so say all of us, our Saxy!!! xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds painful. Sending you many gentle and healing vibes and much love! xxxooo


Thank you xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Don't you dare!!!! You put those feet up immediately, stay in bed and demand that DH take care of you it we will all be bringing lamps to have a lamping party.
> I had a kidney infection when I was only 18 that nearly killed me. Spent nearly two weeks in the hospital with sepsis because of it.
> Please take care, I love you with all my heart and could not bare it if you were to become more ill. XOXOXO


I went to the shop - see above. DH went out early this morning. The ABs and paracetamol are doing the trick slowly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I spent three hours manning the Poppy Shop this afternoon, but did nothing much more than sit there. The journey to and fro left me breathless for some reason.


That's cos your not well! Make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Raining here too, everyone is still asleep so I got up to take dose 1 of my pain meds. Now I'll try to sleep some more. My shoulder is slipping hard to the front with every move now so I guess I'll get on the phone today and find out why I don't have an appt yet.
> They said wait 3 days it's been nearly triple that I think.
> No plans but to watch the little one later. Knit on the purse strap some more if I can empty my arms lol.
> Have a great taco Tuesday y'all.


and you worry about me. I don't have a bouncy baby in my arms and a damaged shoulder.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Where we are staying it's half term next week also, which is why we came here this week....a couple of hundred pounds cheeper I think.
> 
> We have done quite a bit of walking. I'm settling down to knit very soon. I'm using the green wool purchased yesterday


As long as you are happy and relaxed i'm happy with you. Make the most of it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry to hear about that Janet, feel better soon


Thanks. I'll get there, it's nothing serious.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to over 60's and won......$2 and a 6 box of mr kiplings Jam tarts.. Not so good today but better than nothing. Another lady came in and brought me a bar of chocolate fruit and nut. How kind is that eh? I didn't have the heart to say I don't like it, so I'll give it to Karen tomorrow if I see her.
> 
> I've felt rather quiet and want to be on my ownsome today. My tums been a bit off but I don't know what's caused it. But that's not making me quiet. There's nothing wrong, just wanted to be by myself. I don't think I've got anymore news for you all so I'll do a catchup. Luv yawl....


Sometimes just being alone is enough.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went to the shop - see above. DH went out early this morning. The ABs and paracetamol are doing the trick slowly.


Rest and they'll work quicket xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> How can you go to the poppy shop when you have an infection and you are in pain? Come on my Saxy, be a sensible lass. You rest up and take your medicine. Hope you aren't in pain much longer....please look after yourself.


I went, as you have probably already read. I was fine. It only really hurts when I make sudden moves. So I am emulating a sloth.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you have been sensible and stayed home. Get better quickly xx


Sorry Miss!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't think even _they_ know!! Talking of politics, just saw the Keira Knightly film Official Secrets. I got a little bored with the plot as it was like watching many news bulletins from the early 2000s strung together but all in all it was a good story well told, 6/10


I don't fancy it at all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I sent Shand the link after she said she couldn't find us but hopefully, she will find her way back to us now the dust has settled!! xxx


I do hope so. I do miss her. I hate to lose friend.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you, how the heck did you get that??!! I remember my mum going to the doc's about one pain or another and the doc said "What do you expect at your age"!!!! He should be out of traction by now!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I certainly didn't expect him to say I only had a few short years left!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Dh's answer for that is always grape juice. Doesn't do it for me. Coffee on the other hand...
> But with a kidney infection best to stay away from dark acidic liquids so I'm no help at all really am I.


None whatsoever, I don't know why I bother with you. Except I love you to pieces and you're right about the coffee, though Chocolate works even better. xoxox


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> My Mom slapped a docter once for telling her it was all in her head.
> Never been prouder ????


I'm with her. If it's in her head it's because that's where her brain is and her body is talking to her brain all the time!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....and so say all of us, our Saxy!!! xxxxx


I'm nowhere near death's door (well, not for a few short years apparently)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's cos your not well! Make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Xxxx


Too much. I stood up in a hurry yesterday evening to answer the door for DH, dragged myself upstairs and failed to make it to the loo quite in time. How embarassing. Good job I was alone. DH didn't notice a total change of colours I was wearing when I went down again. Sorry. TMI.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Rest and they'll work quicket xx


I'm resting. DH is cooking dinner.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I need some purple wool


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm resting. DH is cooking dinner.


Good. Keep it up xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Raining here too, everyone is still asleep so I got up to take dose 1 of my pain meds. Now I'll try to sleep some more. My shoulder is slipping hard to the front with every move now so I guess I'll get on the phone today and find out why I don't have an appt yet.
> They said wait 3 days it's been nearly triple that I think.
> No plans but to watch the little one later. Knit on the purse strap some more if I can empty my arms lol.
> Have a great taco Tuesday y'all.


Really feel for you with that shoulder and the medics are the same the world over, it seems, tell you one date then just forget about you until it suits them. You tell 'em girl and I hope they can do something for you love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Where we are staying it's half term next week also, which is why we came here this week....a couple of hundred pounds cheeper I think.
> 
> We have done quite a bit of walking. I'm settling down to knit very soon. I'm using the green wool purchased yesterday


What have you started making? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I spent three hours manning the Poppy Shop this afternoon, but did nothing much more than sit there. The journey to and fro left me breathless for some reason.


That'd be because you are ill with a kidney infection dear and your body is telling you to give it a REST! Sorry for shouting! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I do hope so. I do miss her. I hate to lose friend.


This is our Shand and I in front of the purple tiles in the ladies room at John Lewis, possibly the last time I saw her!!

...and another two, what on earth am I wearing?!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I certainly didn't expect him to say I only had a few short years left!


You make sure you prove him completely wrong, see him out if you can!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This is little ted....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


He's soooooo cute. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and you worry about me. I don't have a bouncy baby in my arms and a damaged shoulder.


It's why God have me two arms ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


Adorable ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is our Shand and I in front of the purple tiles in the ladies room at John Lewis, possibly the last time I saw her!!
> 
> ...and another two, what on earth am I wearing?!! :sm23:


????????????????????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Too much. I stood up in a hurry yesterday evening to answer the door for DH, dragged myself upstairs and failed to make it to the loo quite in time. How embarassing. Good job I was alone. DH didn't notice a total change of colours I was wearing when I went down again. Sorry. TMI.


Not TMI , kidney infection. I feel for you darling, I use to get them quite frequently. Sometimes id lay there kicking with the pain, with nothing to stop it. Too stubborn to go to the hospital. They won't just give meds over the phone here. Or at least mine won't. Mom's having some issues with here's right now too. She's just been to the urologist and gotten some meds.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm with her. If it's in her head it's because that's where her brain is and her body is talking to her brain all the time!!


Exactly right.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> None whatsoever, I don't know why I bother with you. Except I love you to pieces and you're right about the coffee, though Chocolate works even better. xoxox


Chocolate, knew you were a girl after my own heart ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I certainly didn't expect him to say I only had a few short years left!


He's a blithering idiot is what he is! And you should call him back and tell him we said so. ????????
I expect to be wishing you happy 110 someday! ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need some purple wool


It's funny how often that same exact thought crosses my mind daily... ????????
Of course the last batch of purple I bought will have been for something else entirely... LoL


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


What a little sweetie x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is our Shand and I in front of the purple tiles in the ladies room at John Lewis, possibly the last time I saw her!!
> 
> ...and another two, what on earth am I wearing?!! :sm23:


I remember that
Come back Shand xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


Perfect day. Enjoy x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


Awww, what a sweet lickle face!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I remember that
> Come back Shand xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


Sounds good to me too! As, always, say hi to the ladies for me!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning to you all from a chilly and overcast London!! Off to visit my friend today but not much else planned. Might fit in a couple of patchwork squares before I go. I had a count up and I have done 40 out of the 144 I need! :sm16: I'd better get a wriggle on!! 

Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. That sounds like a lovely day. Sounds good to me also.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all from a chilly and overcast London!! Off to visit my friend today but not much else planned. Might fit in a couple of patchwork squares before I go. I had a count up and I have done 40 out of the 144 I need! :sm16: I'd better get a wriggle on!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your day. How's your knee? I have only done 5 squares. Just drawn out another 5. I'm managing one a day at the moment. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.

Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Fish and chips, it must be Wednesday. I am enjoying your unique and interesting square. They almost make me want to get to my box of squares and start another memory quilt. Almost!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.
> 
> Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It will be sunny today.
I couldn't get gas/petrol for my car last night. The station by the grocery store had every pump in maintenance mode and a technician was checking them out. I'll have to go to the station by the highway that has MUCH more expensive gas.
I worked on my charity scarf last night and it is about halfway done.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.
> 
> Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
You must have used up a lot of fabric by now.
Your squares are lovely. I especially liked the one with the cats. Was that fabric from York, from that Cat shop?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you all from a chilly and overcast London!! Off to visit my friend today but not much else planned. Might fit in a couple of patchwork squares before I go. I had a count up and I have done 40 out of the 144 I need! :sm16: I'd better get a wriggle on!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


What are you planning to make with your 144 squares?
Have a nice visit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


Sounds like a wonderful day to me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need some purple wool





linkan said:


> It's funny how often that same exact thought crosses my mind daily... ????????
> Of course the last batch of purple I bought will have been for something else entirely... LoL


I need some purple wool too.
We have a purple event on Friday and have been directed to wear purple to work. Looking at my closet, ! have nothing purple!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


Cute.
Is he bigger than Daisy, or is it just this picture?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is our Shand and I in front of the purple tiles in the ladies room at John Lewis, possibly the last time I saw her!!
> 
> ...and another two, what on earth am I wearing?!! :sm23:


I remember those photos.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just heard on the TV, that a contractor drilled into, and fell into, the main subway line in Toronto, so all subway trains on that line are stopped. Where did he think he was going? China? I always thought that subway tunnels were fairly far underground.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm resting. DH is cooking dinner.


About time that you rested. I'll join everyone else and say be kind to yourself and allow yourself to heal.
You know that old joke, person goes to the doctor and says it hurts when I do this and the doctor says don't do that. Well, it if hurts, don't do that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Too much. I stood up in a hurry yesterday evening to answer the door for DH, dragged myself upstairs and failed to make it to the loo quite in time. How embarassing. Good job I was alone. DH didn't notice a total change of colours I was wearing when I went down again. Sorry. TMI.


Observant, wasn't he?
I hope the ABs work quickly and you are back to your normal soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now as I need to put out the bins for the men to pick up and I have to get some gas somewhere.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Fish and chips, it must be Wednesday. I am enjoying your unique and interesting square. They almost make me want to get to my box of squares and start another memory quilt. Almost!


Go on give it ago. I have now designed another 6 squares. Xx
Ps feel free to copy mine x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> You must have used up a lot of fabric by now.
> Your squares are lovely. I especially liked the one with the cats. Was that fabric from York, from that Cat shop?


No it was scraps from my friend's mum. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need some purple wool too.
> We have a purple event on Friday and have been directed to wear purple to work. Looking at my closet, ! have nothing purple!


Wanna borrow something,? X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

One Christmas I made everyone in my immediate family memory quilts. I had a ton of fabric starting from when my daughter was born. I ask friends, neighbors, and relatives for scraps. It is wonderful to look back on those quilts now. I remember where all the scraps come from. To add color and contrast I purchased small pieces of fabric that had pictures of things they were interested in. I remember buying a lot of Harley, boats, and horse fabric. 


PurpleFi said:


> No it was scraps from my friend's mum. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your day. How's your knee? I have only done 5 squares. Just drawn out another 5. I'm managing one a day at the moment. xxxxx


Hi dear, knee is now firing on all cylinders thank you! This happens for no reason from time to time, I just have to wait it out, darned nuisance at times!
I can do 5"x 5" square in about an hour but more than that in a day gets tedious!!
Enjoy your day! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.
> 
> Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Pretty!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What are you planning to make with your 144 squares?
> Have a nice visit.


I was thinking of a duvet cover but don't think it would stand up to frequent laundering so it will be a queen sized quilt - eventually!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on the TV, that a contractor drilled into, and fell into, the main subway line in Toronto, so all subway trains on that line are stopped. Where did he think he was going? China? I always thought that subway tunnels were fairly far underground.


You couldn't make it up, could you??? :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> One Christmas I made everyone in my immediate family memory quilts. I had a ton of fabric starting from when my daughter was born. I ask friends, neighbors, and relatives for scraps. It is wonderful to look back on those quilts now. I remember where all the scraps come from. To add color and contrast I purchased small pieces of fabric that had pictures of things they were interested in. I remember buying a lot of Harley, boats, and horse fabric.


They are great fun to do and very satisfying but I could never do a lot together like that, take a bow!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day to me.


Didn't have the pub lunch, found out the restaurant next door does a pensioner's carvery on a Wednesday, £3 cheaper than their Sunday one and almost as much choice, so went in there instead and had a full roast dinner. Now home, full and sleepy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't have the pub lunch, found out the restaurant next door does a pensioner's carvery on a Wednesday, £3 cheaper than their Sunday one and almost as much choice, so went in there instead and had a full roast dinner. Now home, full and sleepy. xx


I'll join you on the sleepy. Now full up on fish and chips and a glass of wine. Pudding will have to wait. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll join you on the sleepy. Now full up on fish and chips and a glass of wine. Pudding will have to wait. X


You had a pudding lined up as well? xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and cold Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning, dinner in the pub and then an easy afternoon, sounds good to me. Enjoy your day. xx


Enjoy! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.
> 
> Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


They are all looking great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EDT and 7'C (45'F). It will be sunny today.
> I couldn't get gas/petrol for my car last night. The station by the grocery store had every pump in maintenance mode and a technician was checking them out. I'll have to go to the station by the highway that has MUCH more expensive gas.
> I worked on my charity scarf last night and it is about halfway done.


It's coming along great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on the TV, that a contractor drilled into, and fell into, the main subway line in Toronto, so all subway trains on that line are stopped. Where did he think he was going? China? I always thought that subway tunnels were fairly far underground.


Wow. That's pretty interesting and amazing. I hope he's okay but it doesn't sound too good for him. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Didn't have the pub lunch, found out the restaurant next door does a pensioner's carvery on a Wednesday, £3 cheaper than their Sunday one and almost as much choice, so went in there instead and had a full roast dinner. Now home, full and sleepy. xx


Well done and I hope you had fun with the group at knit and natter. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's still too dark out to see what the weather is doing, but it's supposed to be a clear and dry day, so am planning on that. Nothing much planned until late in the afternoon when I'll be meeting up with a couple of friends for some knitting and catching up with each other. I hope you all are enjoying your day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You had a pudding lined up as well? xx :sm23:


My special apple charlotte.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and chilly Surrey. We now have a nice clean and defrosted freezer. Found some rather old stuff in there so that got dumped and what was kept put away tidily. Now I can see what is what. Did another square last night. That makes 5.
> 
> Laundry is on and then off to the supermarket and fish and chips.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Wow I love the snowflake one ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Fish and chips, it must be Wednesday. I am enjoying your unique and interesting square. They almost make me want to get to my box of squares and start another memory quilt. Almost!


Oh you should do it! ????I love seeing how creative y'all are.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need some purple wool too.
> We have a purple event on Friday and have been directed to wear purple to work. Looking at my closet, ! have nothing purple!


That's about the saddest thing ever heard.. no purple clothes!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I'm so sad today y'all. ????????
Rosebud has gone to her other grandma's house... She won't be back until Sunday ????????????
I wonder if I can sleep till Sunday?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

This is the first quilt square I ever made. I made it as a work bag for my mom.
I didn't do it by hand though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so sad today y'all. ????????
> Rosebud has gone to her other grandma's house... She won't be back until Sunday ????????????
> I wonder if I can sleep till Sunday?


I'm sad for you dear, babies are very addictive! I bet she will be missing you as much as you are missing her!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is the first quilt square I ever made. I made it as a work bag for my mom.
> I didn't do it by hand though.


You did a great job! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sad for you dear, babies are very addictive! I bet she will be missing you as much as you are missing her!! xxxx


I am, too, Angela. It's going to be a long week for you. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is the first quilt square I ever made. I made it as a work bag for my mom.
> I didn't do it by hand though.


Nicely done!! My quilts are pretty basic but this one was a huge project, almost wished I'd never started it!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nicely done!! My quilts are pretty basic but this one was a huge project, almost wished I'd never started it!!


It's gorgeous! Of course I love the roses ???? why the regret, it's so nice❣


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

quote=London Girl]I'm sad for you dear, babies are very addictive! I bet she will be missing you as much as you are missing her!! xxxx[/quote]



Miss Pam said:


> I am, too, Angela. It's going to be a long week for you. xxxooo


Thanks, I really hope she doesn't miss me. I want her to have a good time. Her other grandma loves her as much as I do, she doesn't get to see her very often. I'm so lucky to see her everyday. 
But I still found myself tearing up before she left ????
That's my little snuggle bug.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nicely done!! My quilts are pretty basic but this one was a huge project, almost wished I'd never started it!!


It's beautiful! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You did a great job! xxxooo


Thanks, I told her there was literally blood, sweat and tears involved in it's making lol. ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's gorgeous! Of course I love the roses ???? why the regret, it's so nice❣


It just went on and on, I got a bit bored with it and then it was much too big for my bed! In the end, I sold it to Tammy, who used to be on Connections!! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> quote=London Girl]I'm sad for you dear, babies are very addictive! I bet she will be missing you as much as you are missing her!! xxxx


Thanks, I really hope she doesn't miss me. I want her to have a good time. Her other grandma loves her as much as I do, she doesn't get to see her very often. I'm so lucky to see her everyday. 
But I still found myself tearing up before she left ????
That's my little snuggle bug.[/quote]

Awww, just keep looking at that picture until she comes home!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful! :sm24: xxxooo


Thank you Pam, it was! The roses are all machine embroidered and I made this after we moved to Cornwall, before I had to get a job!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had a kfc and homemade apple pie and ice cream. The apples came from granddads apple trees. They were lovely. Ann made the apple pie. She's a good cook. Sue and I went for her groceries and had a coffee while we were there, a Costa. 

I went in to see Karen this morning, she was a bit brasses off today bless her. She must get so sick of things, stuck in a chair all day. 

Richards been out to Middlesbrough to the warehouse of the firm he's working for and he's had two days doing work from there on his lap top. He's working from home Thursday and Friday. He's like a different man, he's loving it. He's so happy. It's time the world shone on him, he's had a rough two years since Albert went.things are beginning to look up. 

Stephen and sue are going to a diving show at Birmingham this Sunday so I'm staying home. I'll catch up on some washing I think. I've a set of sheets and duvet cover needs doing but the weather has been awful to dry them in. 

Well...as you can tell ....little else has happened here, I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing? Hahahaha. I'll do some catching up now. I'll go home tomorrow and visit Albert with limel roses tomorrow .then go and get my groceries. See you all soon, love yawl..xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I went, as you have probably already read. I was fine. It only really hurts when I make sudden moves. So I am emulating a sloth.


No...you are much daintier than that. Maybe it's time to slow down...don't give up any of what you like doing but just take it slower. I don't want you poorly for York.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I certainly didn't expect him to say I only had a few short years left!


You're a fool if you take any notice of the dumb head! I could lamp him......the stupid man.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> None whatsoever, I don't know why I bother with you. Except I love you to pieces and you're right about the coffee, though Chocolate works even better. xoxox


Chocolate is fantastic to unplug with......I have to be careful to eat chocolate. It certainly works for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Too much. I stood up in a hurry yesterday evening to answer the door for DH, dragged myself upstairs and failed to make it to the loo quite in time. How embarassing. Good job I was alone. DH didn't notice a total change of colours I was wearing when I went down again. Sorry. TMI.


Don't you worry about that my Saxy.....when I wake in the night I try to get there quickly but sometimes I just say get there. Now I think that's getting older! I have to get there when the thought just enters my head...well...that enough talk of my pee pees.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I need some purple wool


I know someone who will definitely have some. I'd be very surprised if she hasn't.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that is the first time you called Richard a man. You are correct, he is no longer a boy. It was hard for me to see my grandsons become men.



grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had a kfc and homemade apple pie and ice cream. The apples came from granddads apple trees. They were lovely. Ann made the apple pie. She's a good cook. Sue and I went for her groceries and had a coffee while we were there, a Costa.
> 
> I went in to see Karen this morning, she was a bit brasses off today bless her. She must get so sick of things, stuck in a chair all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is our Shand and I in front of the purple tiles in the ladies room at John Lewis, possibly the last time I saw her!!
> 
> ...and another two, what on earth am I wearing?!! :sm23:


It's nice to look back isn't it? It would be nice if she popped back in now and again.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

very nice. It was worth the blood, sweat, and tears.


linkan said:


> This is the first quilt square I ever made. I made it as a work bag for my mom.
> I didn't do it by hand though.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a fantastic quilt. I would be ashamed to show my quilts. They are just 4 inch squares sewn together and quilted.



London Girl said:


> Nicely done!! My quilts are pretty basic but this one was a huge project, almost wished I'd never started it!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I remember that
> Come back Shand xxx


I remember going out for a meal in York...and Shand wanted mushy peas. When they came there was only a teaspoonful, boy did she tell them.....I was so proud of her. I thought her and me would make good lamping partners. She never did get more peas. I love that lady.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Freezer is already emptied and just a check up at dentist. Then more patchwork later. Did a cat piece last night. Xxxx


I really like that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cute.
> Is he bigger than Daisy, or is it just this picture?


No he's teeny weeny at the moment. He's so very young, not sure how old, but we are talking weeks. Poor little thing. He's just getting used to people and I've got to say, everyone here talks lovely and sweet to him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nicely done!! My quilts are pretty basic but this one was a huge project, almost wished I'd never started it!!


It doesn't look basic to me....did you do it on the machine?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Sometimes just being alone is enough.


What is this alone you all keep speaking of??...never have a quiet moment here.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I really like that!


Here's todays offerings...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had a kfc and homemade apple pie and ice cream. The apples came from granddads apple trees. They were lovely. Ann made the apple pie. She's a good cook. Sue and I went for her groceries and had a coffee while we were there, a Costa.
> 
> I went in to see Karen this morning, she was a bit brasses off today bless her. She must get so sick of things, stuck in a chair all day.
> 
> ...


So proud of him ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> So proud of him ????


Me, too. That's awesome he's doing so well. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


I love them!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love them!


Thanks Lisa. Xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


Yes the little Russian dolls are so cute. And the turkeys ???? love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yes the little Russian dolls are so cute. And the turkeys ???? love it.


Just using up lots of bits I've had for years
X


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


Glad the new meds are helping. Great photos Trish xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad the new meds are helping. Great photos Trish xxx


Thank you Josephine, it's a great relief. I'm in the family way again.. :sm06: xoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh love, I know what she meant. It's not what you say, it's sometimes "how" you write it. Like the leaving your dog out of the will.. that was one of the little things you sneak into a conversation, and it just strikes you all sneaky and makes you laugh.
> Your good at it ????
> Sorry to hear your still in pain. If you had a slipped disc, you may have ruptured it.
> I'm terrible at putting off going to the doctor too, but sounds like you really may have to.
> I hope you feel better soon.


Hi I've gone back to catch up. I may have already said my son is ill and having tests oct30 I'm worried but just have to wait for good news I'm hoping. Got another call from the city bully Code guy. Got me upset but I'm doing best I can. My son is my main focus right now. Then I noticed my older cat Suzi has a runny nose and a sneeze like thing. I noticed her being thinner but she is 13 and I figured just old age. Took her to vet and he gave me pills for upper respiratory problem. I should have gotten the liquid but chose pill. She gets aweful when I try to give it...twice a day. I got scratched but son helped me so next time was better. Vet thinks she may have thyroid problem. When she's better from upper respiratory we will look into it, just too much for me to deal with . I'm overwhelmed. Trying to just do best I can and not worry. I'm sure others handle more than this better than I am doing. I'm working on 6 projects and not doing much on them. Did 2 inches on a baby sweater for the young man's new baby boy the young man is helping me at mom's.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Judi (xiang) is right. You do have a "sneaky" kind of humour. And because you say it with a straight face, it seems even funnier.
> I also like what you share, very much.


Thank you for the compliment. Glad I bring some joy. You would have loved my brother in law. He had a way with words so serious but so funny.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately our programmable thermostat is easy to override, and gets overridden all the time. I sometimes why I bother setting up the programs.
> For sure we are going to get snow by Halloween, I just hope that it comes overnight. I don't get my winter tires on until November 11. And I've never driven this vehicle in snow.


Is it all wheel or front wheel drive that's good on snow? I don't like driving on ice or going up/down hills. But when we have to we do fine. I drove that uhaul like I knew what I was doing....didn't! But I didn't hit anything or anybody and no horns blown so I must have faked it fine. I worry about getting food so over buy canned goods and macaroni and sauce and peanut butter and bread.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. 
Glad Mr. J is having some better days. It is so hard on a caregiver when 24 hour care is required. May both of you continue to have better days.????????



Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Polly. Front wheel drive is indeed better in snow. It is a great idea to stock up on essentials as we head into winter. Then we can stay home and off the roads when the weather turns nasty. The one thing I stock up on is coffee.



jollypolly said:


> Is it all wheel or front wheel drive that's good on snow? I don't like driving on ice or going up/down hills. But when we have to we do fine. I drove that uhaul like I knew what I was doing....didn't! But I didn't hit anything or anybody and no horns blown so I must have faked it fine. I worry about getting food so over buy canned goods and macaroni and sauce and peanut butter and bread.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

H


grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls, I'm at Stephens. We've just had a kfc and homemade apple pie and ice cream. The apples came from granddads apple trees. They were lovely. Ann made the apple pie. She's a good cook. Sue and I went for her groceries and had a coffee while we were there, a Costa.
> 
> I went in to see Karen this morning, she was a bit brasses off today bless her. She must get so sick of things, stuck in a chair all day.
> 
> ...


So glad Richard is happy and doing well! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Chocolate is fantastic to unplug with......I have to be careful to eat chocolate. It certainly works for me.


It just keeps me awake at night and tightens my waistbands!! ???? ???? ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a fantastic quilt. I would be ashamed to show my quilts. They are just 4 inch squares sewn together and quilted.


Thanks jinx, I was happy with the finished quilt but in a tiny house it was just in the way so it had to go :sm14:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I remember going out for a meal in York...and Shand wanted mushy peas. When they came there was only a teaspoonful, boy did she tell them.....I was so proud of her. I thought her and me would make good lamping partners. She never did get more peas. I love that lady.


She made me laugh, with her dry SOH. On tge way to York the second time, she got on our train at Peterborough with a massive flask, loads of food and a great bale of fabric for me, I don't know how she carried it all!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It doesn't look basic to me....did you do it on the machine?


Yes, all done on the machine, this was the only one that _ wasn't _ basic!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


 :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


Hi love, so glad things are going a bit better, hope it stays that way! Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Beautiful pictures.
> Glad Mr. J is having some better days. It is so hard on a caregiver when 24 hour care is required. May both of you continue to have better days.????????


You said it so much better than i did!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good. Morning all from a train on the way to London for our makeover!! Back later, xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dark, foggy Norfolk. Had a bedside cabinet and small wardrobe delivered already this morning so will be assembling those today. A new router is being delivered sometime today so if I go missing don't be surprised DH has to set it up and anything could happen. Then this afternoon someone is coming to look at our new extractor fan in the kitchen, it is supposed to be a quiet one and sounds like a jet taking off instead, hope he can quieten it or it won't be used much. In between all that might try and get some knitting done. Boiler man came teatime yesterday to try and even out our heating. One end of the house is roasting and the other end cool. He thought it would be a quick job to do on his way home. No chance and as he had promised to take his wife and kids out last night he will be back tomorrow to sort it. It's all go here. You all have a more peaceful day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good. Morning all from a train on the way to London for our makeover!! Back later, xxxxxxxx


Have fun. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, I don't think you should give up either! It's abit rough, if one of the volunteers, accidently (stole) appropriate your teapot, but even if it wasn't a special item for you, they still have no right to it! I really hope you get it back; it would be even nicer, it is just suddenly turned up, at the shop, one day, before you have worked your way through all of the people involved with the shop! :sm23: :sm16: xoxoxo


Could you put your name in another pot and if it's taken you would be able to identify it as yours and probably find the one they took already.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jolly you are a great tonic.....you've got me creased here! You do me good. You are a great person. Your wit and humour is wonderful.


Thank you so much. I enjoy your posts too. love to know what you win. I needed a perk me up tonight. I can't get my sick cat to eat. Trying everything even turkey flavor baby food.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I doubt it.. Looks like the hams gone to the ham heaven in the sky


I bought 8 Halloween cards and a $30 gift card for a wedding I'm going to Sunday. Couldn't find them. Searched everywhere twice. Finally bought new cards of course I came home and made out the cards to mail. Looked for something else in a box I'd looked in twice. There was a white bottom with tiny 3 words so I looked closer and it was the bottom of the stack of cards turned upside down. Grrr. I hope you find your ham.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'm so proud of this find.. $6. at the thrift store. A swiveling DVD shelf.
> And it's real wood ❣


Really great find. Very nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our dog used to put on a show, barking and growling and throwing herself at the door. But once the screen door wasn't latched properly and it opened and she fell out. She scrambled and pawed at the door to be let in. Once in, she resumed her barking and growling but the gig was up by then, the person (who had let her back into the house) knew that it was a show. :sm16:
> It's too bad that you have to take these precautions. Before we moved into this house, the neighbours had let their children play in this house and the next house over when they were unoccupied and up for sale. The next door house had water damage because the kids had turned on the water in the sink, plugged the plug and left.
> When we were kids, our parents taught us not to go on anyone's property without permission of the owner, and to not touch anything in that house without asking permission first. I find it incredible that modern parents seem to be teaching their children that they can do and take anything that they want, and no one, including police or the home owner, can tell them any different. I know we had problems, before we put up our fence, keeping the kids out of our yard. They seemed to feel they could continue to play all over our yard like they had before we moved in and destroy our outdoor belongings. I even had one parent tell me off for yelling at her kid to get off the deer ornament before he broke it. (The kid did break it and the parent refused to pay to fix it, even though we had both seen her kid do it. I was told "prove it". That parent, and kid, no longer live in this court.)
> Sorry about the rant.


Moron parents bold kids.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi I've gone back to catch up. I may have already said my son is ill and having tests oct30 I'm worried but just have to wait for good news I'm hoping. Got another call from the city bully Code guy. Got me upset but I'm doing best I can. My son is my main focus right now. Then I noticed my older cat Suzi has a runny nose and a sneeze like thing. I noticed her being thinner but she is 13 and I figured just old age. Took her to vet and he gave me pills for upper respiratory problem. I should have gotten the liquid but chose pill. She gets aweful when I try to give it...twice a day. I got scratched but son helped me so next time was better. Vet thinks she may have thyroid problem. When she's better from upper respiratory we will look into it, just too much for me to deal with . I'm overwhelmed. Trying to just do best I can and not worry. I'm sure others handle more than this better than I am doing. I'm working on 6 projects and not doing much on them. Did 2 inches on a baby sweater for the young man's new baby boy the young man is helping me at mom's.


Hoping you can find the strength to come through this Polly, it's not a nice feeling being overwhelmed by stuff. It doesn't matter how much others cope with, you are you and this is your limit...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you Josephine, it's a great relief. I'm in the family way again.. :sm06: xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, damp and chilly Surrey. I have found a load more fabric in the same colours as my little squares so I think my mini quilt might turn out to be a rather larger quilt. 

Nothing much planned for today except I am now trying to do 6 circuits of the garden every day, if I don't go out, to keep my legs moving.

Polly, sending healing vibes to your son and cat and strength to you to cope with it all. xxxx

Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 7'C (55'F). It's dark right now but will be sunny with temperature in the mid-teens (c). I'm hoping to get out for a walk at lunch. The wind has pulled a lot of leaves off the trees. 
After November 1st you will no longer be able to use tokens, or even cash, to get on the subway and buses in Toronto. You'll have to use a Presto card (our Oyster card) to get on. There are complaints that it's not easy to get a Presto card as they are currently only mailed out to your address. All this to eliminate a few employees who spend all day sitting on a stool in a tiny booth to collect tokens and cash. If anyone comes over here in the future, you'll have to let me know so I can get cards, but you've already done 2 coasts and the centre of Canada, so not much more to see. :sm01:
My scarf is about 4 feet long now.
ps; that fellow who fell through the top of the subway.. apparently only his foot fell through. He was drilling for soil samples in the basement of a building because they were having issues with their concrete cracking (Might be because they were too close to the subway tunnel:???)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and chilly Surrey. I have found a load more fabric in the same colours as my little squares so I think my mini quilt might turn out to be a rather larger quilt.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except I am now trying to do 6 circuits of the garden every day, if I don't go out, to keep my legs moving.
> 
> ...


Happy Thursday.
I try to do the circle trail behind the Town of Whitby building. There are memorial trees planted along half the route, so half is in shade and half is in the sun. I've been watching all the squirrels running around gathering nuts.
Are you going to make the quilt larger until you run out of fabric?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, I am now back home, and DD will be back home, as soon as her transport can be arranged. she has to wait until a flight comes from Pt Lincoln with a patient, so that she can be flown home!
She thought she was going home on Wednesday, but she is still waiting! I am so happy that she is finally almost better, but although she is almost recovered, with only one remaining evidence of her illness, she had 4 pockets of a very serious infection (Staph Aurius) in her lungs, 3 of which had become encapsulated, and so will not cause any lasting damage, but the 4th one caused some necrosis (death of close tissue), and the doctors are not sure if that one will heal, but she has been assured that she will be able to do all of the things that she was able to do prior to the infection, but she will have to remember how ill she was, and to not rush into trying to do everything the way she was doing them, prior to becoming ill.

By the time she got to see her doctor, she was only able to walk a few steps, before needing to rest, and she couldn't speak more than a few words, before she needed to stop.

One of the nurses looking after her, told her about an uncle of her's, who had the same condition as Sissy, had died from it. He lived in India, and was also much older than Sissy, but hearing that little snippet, was a bit eye opening, but also made Sissy realise exactly how ill she had been! ????????????

I am now going to do a bit of a catchup. I hope everyone has a great day! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Moron parents bold kids.


Unfortunately there seem to be more and more kids like that. I'm glad that I had a mother who stayed home with me (at least for my first 10 years) to teach me right from wrong. I know a lot of these kids don't have that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I bought 8 Halloween cards and a $30 gift card for a wedding I'm going to Sunday. Couldn't find them. Searched everywhere twice. Finally bought new cards of course I came home and made out the cards to mail. Looked for something else in a box I'd looked in twice. There was a white bottom with tiny 3 words so I looked closer and it was the bottom of the stack of cards turned upside down. Grrr. I hope you find your ham.


At this point, it may be better not to find the ham. :sm06:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It hardly sounds like a post from you. Your life has changed so much in the past few months. Hoping you are enjoying your new dwelling as much as I assume you are. Soon all the fixes will be accomplished and you can sit back and enjoy your new abode.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, foggy Norfolk. Had a bedside cabinet and small wardrobe delivered already this morning so will be assembling those today. A new router is being delivered sometime today so if I go missing don't be surprised DH has to set it up and anything could happen. Then this afternoon someone is coming to look at our new extractor fan in the kitchen, it is supposed to be a quiet one and sounds like a jet taking off instead, hope he can quieten it or it won't be used much. In between all that might try and get some knitting done. Boiler man came teatime yesterday to try and even out our heating. One end of the house is roasting and the other end cool. He thought it would be a quick job to do on his way home. No chance and as he had promised to take his wife and kids out last night he will be back tomorrow to sort it. It's all go here. You all have a more peaceful day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you so much. I enjoy your posts too. love to know what you win. I needed a perk me up tonight. I can't get my sick cat to eat. Trying everything even turkey flavor baby food.


So long as she eats something every 2 days, she'll be ok if she skips a meal. Just make sure that she is getting water.
Try a can of sardines or tuna. You can eat the rest of the can and she can have the liquid and some of the fish. Just don't let her make a habit of it. :sm17:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good idea to walk the garden. I believe the old adage is true. Use it or lose it. I lost it, but only because my old injuries caught up with me. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, damp and chilly Surrey. I have found a load more fabric in the same colours as my little squares so I think my mini quilt might turn out to be a rather larger quilt.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today except I am now trying to do 6 circuits of the garden every day, if I don't go out, to keep my legs moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. What will visitors to Toronto do to get from point A to point B? Other alternatives, I assume would be much more expensive.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 7'C (55'F). It's dark right now but will be sunny with temperature in the mid-teens (c). I'm hoping to get out for a walk at lunch. The wind has pulled a lot of leaves off the trees.
> After November 1st you will no longer be able to use tokens, or even cash, to get on the subway and buses in Toronto. You'll have to use a Presto card (our Oyster card) to get on. There are complaints that it's not easy to get a Presto card as they are currently only mailed out to your address. All this to eliminate a few employees who spend all day sitting on a stool in a tiny booth to collect tokens and cash. If anyone comes over here in the future, you'll have to let me know so I can get cards, but you've already done 2 coasts and the centre of Canada, so not much more to see. :sm01:
> My scarf is about 4 feet long now.
> ps; that fellow who fell through the top of the subway.. apparently only his foot fell through. He was drilling for soil samples in the basement of a building because they were having issues with their concrete cracking (Might be because they were too close to the subway tunnel:???)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, foggy Norfolk. Had a bedside cabinet and small wardrobe delivered already this morning so will be assembling those today. A new router is being delivered sometime today so if I go missing don't be surprised DH has to set it up and anything could happen. Then this afternoon someone is coming to look at our new extractor fan in the kitchen, it is supposed to be a quiet one and sounds like a jet taking off instead, hope he can quieten it or it won't be used much. In between all that might try and get some knitting done. Boiler man came teatime yesterday to try and even out our heating. One end of the house is roasting and the other end cool. He thought it would be a quick job to do on his way home. No chance and as he had promised to take his wife and kids out last night he will be back tomorrow to sort it. It's all go here. You all have a more peaceful day. xx


We have the same problem with out heating system. In the summer I need extra air conditioning at the south end of the house and in the winter we need more heat to the north end of the house, so I have to change the baffles in the duct system for the season. It sometimes takes a little tweaking to get it just right.
I hope the cabinet and wardrobe assembly go well. Sometimes even with pictures, the instructions can be confusing.
I hope the fan is an easy fix. Our "silent" fan is also not so silent.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good. Morning all from a train on the way to London for our makeover!! Back later, xxxxxxxx


Have fun.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little chilly corner of the world. A cold front came through last night. I finished my poncho this morning and immediately put it on. I have worn my other poncho a lot around the house. It is easier on and off than a sweater and I do not have to worry about tails or have it fall off like a shawl. I made this one with a turtle neck and right now I have it pulled up over my neck and nose. I think this is the most useful article I have ever knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is it all wheel or front wheel drive that's good on snow? I don't like driving on ice or going up/down hills. But when we have to we do fine. I drove that uhaul like I knew what I was doing....didn't! But I didn't hit anything or anybody and no horns blown so I must have faked it fine. I worry about getting food so over buy canned goods and macaroni and sauce and peanut butter and bread.


What's more important is knowing how to drive in snow so you don't end up in a pile of snow spinning your wheels. Front wheel drives tend to go straight when you try to go around a corner and lose traction. Rear wheel drives tend to fishtail if you apply to much force to the gas pedal. Just drive to the conditions and, if in doubt, go slower. All wheel drive is NOT four wheel drive. That system will always keep 2 wheels turning, the ones with the best traction and will change automatically which wheels are turning so you don't have to do anything, just drive.
I lived in snow country for a long time, so we keep enough food to last for several days in our larder. There is also the freezer that will keep things frozen for several days even with the electricity out, so long as you don't open the lid.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. It hardly sounds like a post from you. Your life has changed so much in the past few months. Hoping you are enjoying your new dwelling as much as I assume you are. Soon all the fixes will be accomplished and you can sit back and enjoy your new abode.


I know, I'm not sure I like this hectic life. The bedroom furniture has come and have spent all morning just assembling the bedside drawers, still not finished yet. The small wardrobe may have to wait for tomorrow at least. I'm shattered, also done a couple of loads of washing and now off to get dinner. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> We have the same problem with out heating system. In the summer I need extra air conditioning at the south end of the house and in the winter we need more heat to the north end of the house, so I have to change the baffles in the duct system for the season. It sometimes takes a little tweaking to get it just right.
> I hope the cabinet and wardrobe assembly go well. Sometimes even with pictures, the instructions can be confusing.
> I hope the fan is an easy fix. Our "silent" fan is also not so silent.


Assembly is slow, we've got pictures but no written instructions so are winging some of it. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi I've gone back to catch up. I may have already said my son is ill and having tests oct30 I'm worried but just have to wait for good news I'm hoping. Got another call from the city bully Code guy. Got me upset but I'm doing best I can. My son is my main focus right now. Then I noticed my older cat Suzi has a runny nose and a sneeze like thing. I noticed her being thinner but she is 13 and I figured just old age. Took her to vet and he gave me pills for upper respiratory problem. I should have gotten the liquid but chose pill. She gets aweful when I try to give it...twice a day. I got scratched but son helped me so next time was better. Vet thinks she may have thyroid problem. When she's better from upper respiratory we will look into it, just too much for me to deal with . I'm overwhelmed. Trying to just do best I can and not worry. I'm sure others handle more than this better than I am doing. I'm working on 6 projects and not doing much on them. Did 2 inches on a baby sweater for the young man's new baby boy the young man is helping me at mom's.


All of my cats have had the runny nose and sneeze thing. I think, just like us, something viral is going around.
We have to put on oven gloves to give a couple of cats their medicine.
If you can do it, sit on the floor with the cat between your legs and their back to you. Tilt their head up, then their throat is in the best position for the pill to go down all the way. I have a couple sneaky cats who will look like they have swallowed the pill until they walk away from you, when they spit it out. I have medicine syringes so I like the liquid best. I can inject the liquid into the side of their mouth between their teeth, then just hold their head until they swallow.
We had a cat with a thyroid problem that lived into her twenty's. It's manageable.
Don't worry about having a lot of wips. Just work on them a row or a stitch at a time. They'll get done when they are finished. :sm01:
I'm crossing my fingers that your son's tests go well and they can find something easy to treat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a great day.
Knit Night for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little chilly corner of the world. A cold front came through last night. I finished my poncho this morning and immediately put it on. I have worn my other poncho a lot around the house. It is easier on and off than a sweater and I do not have to worry about tails or have it fall off like a shawl. I made this one with a turtle neck and right now I have it pulled up over my neck and nose. I think this is the most useful article I have ever knit.


What pattern did you use? I need a poncho now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-round-capelet I have made this one before. I made a few changes this time, but basically followed the pattern as it fits my needs almost perfectly.



nitz8catz said:


> What pattern did you use? I need a poncho now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately there seem to be more and more kids like that. I'm glad that I had a mother who stayed home with me (at least for my first 10 years) to teach me right from wrong. I know a lot of these kids don't have that.


No they don't, and it is such a shame. Many people are putting themselves in so much debt, that they are so far behind the Financial 8 Ball, that they *NEED* much more than one income will cover, and some couples have 3 or 4 jobs between them, because they can't get a well paying, Full Time position; and this often means that they have no spare time, and if there are children in the mix, they require childcare, which is one more thing that requires money, unless the couple have family living close by, and they are willing to have the children, when required! This often leads to the family unit breakdown! I can't see this situation changing, anytime soon, either! :sm16: :sm23: :sm16: :sm23:

I am now going to do some catchup for a while, then head off to bed, in a while! xoxoxo .


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi I've gone back to catch up. I may have already said my son is ill and having tests oct30 I'm worried but just have to wait for good news I'm hoping. Got another call from the city bully Code guy. Got me upset but I'm doing best I can. My son is my main focus right now. Then I noticed my older cat Suzi has a runny nose and a sneeze like thing. I noticed her being thinner but she is 13 and I figured just old age. Took her to vet and he gave me pills for upper respiratory problem. I should have gotten the liquid but chose pill. She gets aweful when I try to give it...twice a day. I got scratched but son helped me so next time was better. Vet thinks she may have thyroid problem. When she's better from upper respiratory we will look into it, just too much for me to deal with . I'm overwhelmed. Trying to just do best I can and not worry. I'm sure others handle more than this better than I am doing. I'm working on 6 projects and not doing much on them. Did 2 inches on a baby sweater for the young man's new baby boy the young man is helping me at mom's.


Hi Polly, never compare the number of things that others seem to be able to do, against the number of things that you know that you are capable of doing. We are all different, work differently, and are also very .different, when it comes to energy levels! An example of this situation one of my daughters, she is of moderate height, very slender, and always busy; and she has 4 children, with the two youngest, being twins; people who knew her, always asked how she managed to always be happy, well dressed, have all of her children clean and well dressed and also do the household chores, that needed to be done, as well as make beautiful cakes, and most of their meals were made from scratch She always answered that she had to re- arrange her schedule, after each of her children arrived, she had to rethink her schedule, so that everything kept working, but the others had their own ways of keeping themselves on track, and I would hazzard a guess, that you also had your own routine, no matter if organised, or not, previously but you may have possibly forgotten how you managed previously, so perhaps n might be the perfect time for you to take stock of your timeframe, and the activities/chores needing to be done, and work it all out from there; and you can always tweek it, if it doesn't seem to work sometimes!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> I try to do the circle trail behind the Town of Whitby building. There are memorial trees planted along half the route, so half is in shade and half is in the sun. I've been watching all the squirrels running around gathering nuts.
> Are you going to make the quilt larger until you run out of fabric?


Done my 6 laps of the garden
Your walk sounds nice. Found a lot more toning fabric so we'll see how big the will gets. Will use it as my travelling project until it all gets sewn together. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Is it all wheel or front wheel drive that's good on snow? I don't like driving on ice or going up/down hills. But when we have to we do fine. I drove that uhaul like I knew what I was doing....didn't! But I didn't hit anything or anybody and no horns blown so I must have faked it fine. I worry about getting food so over buy canned goods and macaroni and sauce and peanut butter and bread.


I think that, as there were no complaints, or road rage aimed at you, you must be a very competent, considerate and accomplished driver. You seem to take everything that comes your way, in your stride! Sounds like you are the Proverbial"Duck", moving around so serenely, as far as everyone else is concerned, but beneath the surface, everything is moving at the Speed of light. If that is the case, perhaps you should drop a little of your cover, so that your current friends, and possible new ones, can see a bit more of who you are! ????????????
Have a wonderful day Polly, and *RELAX*!!!☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Beautiful pictures.
> Glad Mr. J is having some better days. It is so hard on a caregiver when 24 hour care is required. May both of you continue to have better days.????????


Hi Trish, I haven't seen your photos yet, but I will piggyback on the remainder of Jinx's post. Also. it is great that you are able to take every one to the beach, everyone needs the re- energising quality of the sea, and I hope you absorbed more than you might have needed, then you will have some available, so that you can top-up, the next have you find that you need a little boost! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


I would not want to leave there it is beautiful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She made me laugh, with her dry SOH. On tge way to York the second time, she got on our train at Peterborough with a massive flask, loads of food and a great bale of fabric for me, I don't know how she carried it all!! Xxxx ❤


It also seems that she is a very generous person. I think I hada few chats with her, I really miss the chats, especially the few group chats, as well as the one on one chats, but time differences between all of us, just made it far too difficult to continue. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I remember going out for a meal in York...and Shand wanted mushy peas. When they came there was only a teaspoonful, boy did she tell them.....I was so proud of her. I thought her and me would make good lamping partners. She never did get more peas. I love that lady.


Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


Absolutely gorgeous. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


oooohhhh ...... I can almost smell that beautiful clean sea air. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I believe the mushy peas are dried peas that are cooked and mushed. Sort of like we make pea soup out of dried peas that are cooked until soft and mushy with carrots, onions, etc added to make a soup. Do you make pea soup?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


Nothing appealing about them at all! They sre YUK! Just my personal opinion though. Xx????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


Those pictures are beautiful! I miss the ocean ???? we use to go every year. Plus I'm a Pisces so it's in my blood. 
So glad that DH is doing better on the new med. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a fantastic quilt. I would be ashamed to show my quilts. They are just 4 inch squares sewn together and quilted.


Jime, I would think your quilts would be as special as anyone else's! I also quilt, but only reasonably easy ones to make, most times, and as far as I am concerned making the squares square, can be very difficult, so please look at your work, in a more positive light! Remember that your work is as good as anybody else's! xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi I've gone back to catch up. I may have already said my son is ill and having tests oct30 I'm worried but just have to wait for good news I'm hoping. Got another call from the city bully Code guy. Got me upset but I'm doing best I can. My son is my main focus right now. Then I noticed my older cat Suzi has a runny nose and a sneeze like thing. I noticed her being thinner but she is 13 and I figured just old age. Took her to vet and he gave me pills for upper respiratory problem. I should have gotten the liquid but chose pill. She gets aweful when I try to give it...twice a day. I got scratched but son helped me so next time was better. Vet thinks she may have thyroid problem. When she's better from upper respiratory we will look into it, just too much for me to deal with . I'm overwhelmed. Trying to just do best I can and not worry. I'm sure others handle more than this better than I am doing. I'm working on 6 projects and not doing much on them. Did 2 inches on a baby sweater for the young man's new baby boy the young man is helping me at mom's.


Oh no ???? poor Kitty. My Nahla was sick like that and turned out it was parvo. She couldn't be saved. I loved that little angel so much. I hope the vet stays diligent in her care. 
I know what you mean with all your WIP's . I feel like I have 20 bags with a project in each one. It use to get to me that I was starting all these different things and never finishing anything. Now I am taking one project at a time and working through them. I wrote down the order I want to work them in, and I'm trying very hard to stick to that list. ????
Christmas is coming up fast and I have all these ideas... So I've got to get a move on them. It's very hard to do when your caught up in so many things.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hi Polly. Front wheel drive is indeed better in snow. It is a great idea to stock up on essentials as we head into winter. Then we can stay home and off the roads when the weather turns nasty. The one thing I stock up on is coffee.


I stock up on dry goods. Beans, noodles, rice. Canned veggies and such. It's not gourmet but if we get in a pinch there's food and it stores well.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've not caught up all the way yet.. 

it's day 274 since rosebud has been away. 
The natives have become restless and agitated. ...
It's me, I'm the native..


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I bought 8 Halloween cards and a $30 gift card for a wedding I'm going to Sunday. Couldn't find them. Searched everywhere twice. Finally bought new cards of course I came home and made out the cards to mail. Looked for something else in a box I'd looked in twice. There was a white bottom with tiny 3 words so I looked closer and it was the bottom of the stack of cards turned upside down. Grrr. I hope you find your ham.


???????????? Oh my gosh ❣ that's so something I would do. God I love you Polly.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am now back home, and DD will be back home, as soon as her transport can be arranged. she has to wait until a flight comes from Pt Lincoln with a patient, so that she can be flown home!
> She thought she was going home on Wednesday, but she is still waiting! I am so happy that she is finally almost better, but although she is almost recovered, with only one remaining evidence of her illness, she had 4 pockets of a very serious infection (Staph Aurius) in her lungs, 3 of which had become encapsulated, and so will not cause any lasting damage, but the 4th one caused some necrosis (death of close tissue), and the doctors are not sure if that one will heal, but she has been assured that she will be able to do all of the things that she was able to do prior to the infection, but she will have to remember how ill she was, and to not rush into trying to do everything the way she was doing them, prior to becoming ill.
> 
> By the time she got to see her doctor, she was only able to walk a few steps, before needing to rest, and she couldn't speak more than a few words, before she needed to stop.
> ...


What a blessing her recovery is ❣ glad your home and that you know she is going to be okay. It's terrifying when our children are ill and so far from us. 
Knowing what we know now of Jen's ex.. makes me shudder of the hell she was going through the whole time she was in Ohio with him. Pregnant and alone. 
Please give did my love , she is my cyber sis after all ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> At this point, it may be better not to find the ham. :sm06:


Hopefully there will be no smell pointing the way to it..... ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Good idea to walk the garden. I believe the old adage is true. Use it or lose it. I lost it, but only because my old injuries caught up with me.


I did the same, I gained 110 lbs. Over the course of all my stupid shoulder surgeries. From there everything went so far down hill so fast for so long that I am still scrambling to get out of the hole.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. What will visitors to Toronto do to get from point A to point B? Other alternatives, I assume would be much more expensive.


What she asked... 
Have they not thought of that?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little chilly corner of the world. A cold front came through last night. I finished my poncho this morning and immediately put it on. I have worn my other poncho a lot around the house. It is easier on and off than a sweater and I do not have to worry about tails or have it fall off like a shawl. I made this one with a turtle neck and right now I have it pulled up over my neck and nose. I think this is the most useful article I have ever knit.


Pics please ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What's more important is knowing how to drive in snow so you don't end up in a pile of snow spinning your wheels. Front wheel drives tend to go straight when you try to go around a corner and lose traction. Rear wheel drives tend to fishtail if you apply to much force to the gas pedal. Just drive to the conditions and, if in doubt, go slower. All wheel drive is NOT four wheel drive. That system will always keep 2 wheels turning, the ones with the best traction and will change automatically which wheels are turning so you don't have to do anything, just drive.
> I lived in snow country for a long time, so we keep enough food to last for several days in our larder. There is also the freezer that will keep things frozen for several days even with the electricity out, so long as you don't open the lid.


Our winter are fairly mild really compared to yours. But, they can still be deadly freezing temps if stuck somewhere. 
Every winter DH stocks our vehicles with a blanket, cat litter, tools, and a few other mild survivor goodies . Water bottles, beef jerky packs, little packages of mixed nuts , boards for leverage or sunken tires... We try to keep a full tank of gas going anywhere too, so a prolonged situation would give you heat longer. He's pretty clever at trying to be prepared. We even have bug out backpacks at home with survival gear in case of an emergency.
This world is so crazy, he tries to be prepared to take care of us. Now if we could just get new tires on the caddy before winter I won't worry so much about Jen driving it. Plus the spare tire blew out in the trunk, so he had to replace it. Ethan's second car has an oil leak so until Ethan fixes it she has my car.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I know, I'm not sure I like this hectic life. The bedroom furniture has come and have spent all morning just assembling the bedside drawers, still not finished yet. The small wardrobe may have to wait for tomorrow at least. I'm shattered, also done a couple of loads of washing and now off to get dinner. xx :sm16:


Ah , but it will all slow down and be better than before soon. Just gotta get all the new where you want it to be and then you can concentrate on just being there ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-round-capelet I have made this one before. I made a few changes this time, but basically followed the pattern as it fits my needs almost perfectly.


That's really pretty ???? I like the ones with a longer drape in the back, I remember having those when I was a kid. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


Beautiful photos. Glad Mr J is doing better! xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Done my 6 laps of the garden
> Your walk sounds nice. Found a lot more toning fabric so we'll see how big the will gets. Will use it as my travelling project until it all gets sewn together. Xxxx


Reminds me of a book I read. "Prayers for sale". The lady in the story always had little fabric pieces, needles and thread in her bag. Just in case she was out and about she would have something to work on . I loved the idea so much. So I've got a little bag of paper piecing octagons . I don't take it everywhere, but it is a nice little to go project for docters offices and such.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would not want to leave there it is beautiful!


I know right! We are like two ducks out of water.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jime, I would think your quilts would be as special as anyone else's! I also quilt, but only reasonably easy ones to make, most times, and as far as I am concerned making the squares square, can be very difficult, so please look at your work, in a more positive light! Remember that your work is as good as anybody else's! xoxoxo


What she said! ???????? I would love to see them.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing appealing about them at all! They sre YUK! Just my personal opinion though. Xx????????????????


It doesn't sound appealing.. I like peas well enough in a stew or casserole, don't imagine I would like peas soup or mushed up peas. Lisa doesn't like peas at all.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing appealing about them at all! They sre YUK! Just my personal opinion though. Xx????????????????


Quite agree yukee things. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello my sisters, I'm home from my journey. It's 9C and I'm starting to feel cold, the heating has just come on, so I've come to bed for my tea and a warm up. Once I get cold these days I take some warming up I can tell you. Just another sign of getting older. I called to see Albert and went to Asda. I'm a bit cross......I love my chocolate ice cream lowliest, I have one most days, and I just like the plain ones. Well I buy 12 at a time. Today....I bought 12 salted caramel lollies in error, that's another sign of old age...I'm not a lover of salted caramel so if you want one, then my doors open.

I went into my boot yesterday with sue and I found a bag I'd 8 bottles of cider. I'd forgotten I'd got them to go with Matthews Christmas present. I was going to buy him some snaps and I couldn't remember buying him theses ciders. I asked sue when I got them and she said last week......wellll. You've guessed it...it's another sign of aging. I'm beginning to get concerned. I have to think everything over and over so that it stays in my memory. 

Richard is working from home today and tomorrow and has been to the warehouse with the owners for the last two days. It's his first payday tomorrow.....and its spent.....haha he's buying himself something to do with computers. Lord knows what. 

Well my sisters. I'm going to catch up and stay warmed up in my bed, while I read the catchup and eat a flipping salted caramel ice lolly...couldn't make it up could you.????. Speak soon to yawl..luv yawl too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 7'C (55'F). It's dark right now but will be sunny with temperature in the mid-teens (c). I'm hoping to get out for a walk at lunch. The wind has pulled a lot of leaves off the trees.
> After November 1st you will no longer be able to use tokens, or even cash, to get on the subway and buses in Toronto. You'll have to use a Presto card (our Oyster card) to get on. There are complaints that it's not easy to get a Presto card as they are currently only mailed out to your address. All this to eliminate a few employees who spend all day sitting on a stool in a tiny booth to collect tokens and cash. If anyone comes over here in the future, you'll have to let me know so I can get cards, but you've already done 2 coasts and the centre of Canada, so not much more to see. :sm01:
> My scarf is about 4 feet long now.
> ps; that fellow who fell through the top of the subway.. apparently only his foot fell through. He was drilling for soil samples in the basement of a building because they were having issues with their concrete cracking (Might be because they were too close to the subway tunnel:???)


Hhhmmm might be makes you wonder about the person who inspected the house in the first place how do you not know the subway tunnels are there.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


I'm so pleased for you both trish. Lovely fotos aswell...give love to mr j.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We left our internet/cable service behind when we left Illinois to move to TN. We were able to keep our email addresses through comcast up until now. They have been disabled and we have new ones. If you would like the new email, please PM me and I'll get it to you. What a mess to change all of the records!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are so alike and yet so different. I lost a ton of weight during the time I had my shoulder replaced 3 times. I was just in so much pain I could not eat. The arthritis in all the breaks in my hands, fingers, arms, ribs, legs, shoulders bothers me, but the arthritis around the break in my back really limits what I can do and it is not going to get better. However, since I started taking CBD oil I can at least walk. I am very grateful for that as I was really struggling to walk even with a cane. All in all I am fortunate.
I hope you get your shoulder cared for and use it to crawl out the hole.



linkan said:


> I did the same, I gained 110 lbs. Over the course of all my stupid shoulder surgeries. From there everything went so far down hill so fast for so long that I am still scrambling to get out of the hole.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, last month I tried to put my grocery bread in the washing machine. The other day I headed to the freezer with my laundry. If I forget to put my clothes on and you hear about it, just smile... it's completely normal under the circumstances, wink! :sm17:


Sounds bout right???? Last week I tried to phone my son and when he didn't answer I rushed out of the restaurant to go home and see if he was ok. He was. I was putting my take home in the fridge and i realized I'd left my friends there and I hadn't paid for my 2 meals. So I rushed back ...around the next street...and phoned on the way. They had paid for me and told me not to come back,I was half way there and they were still there chatting so I paid them back and visited which did me some good. They scolded me for coming back but I wanted to. Never left a restaurant without paying before. Sometimes wonder where I left my glasses and they are on my head. Always forget where I put greeting cards I buy for a holiday that's. oming. My friend bought me a container just for keeping them but I just put them in a safe place and don't remember where the safe place is.????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Reminds me of a book I read. "Prayers for sale". The lady in the story always had little fabric pieces, needles and thread in her bag. Just in case she was out and about she would have something to work on . I loved the idea so much. So I've got a little bag of paper piecing octagons . I don't take it everywhere, but it is a nice little to go project for docters offices and such.


All packs into a little bag I made from fabric bought in Nova Scotia x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> It doesn't sound appealing.. I like peas well enough in a stew or casserole, don't imagine I would like peas soup or mushed up peas. Lisa doesn't like peas at all.


I think mushy peas are mixed with malt vinegar.????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I have achieved greatness y'all.
> 
> It's over I'm happy, I can live the rest of my life knowing I achieved this one thing to perfection ????????????????????
> 
> My mom's vegetable soup.. everyone loves it, begs for it even! I've done it.


Oooo it looks delicious. Wish I could reach in the screen and grab the bowl to taste it. ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> At this point, it may be better not to find the ham. :sm06:


You've heard of pigs that fly?????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I'm home from my journey. It's 9C and I'm starting to feel cold, the heating has just come on, so I've come to bed for my tea and a warm up. Once I get cold these days I take some warming up I can tell you. Just another sign of getting older. I called to see Albert and went to Asda. I'm a bit cross......I love my chocolate ice cream lowliest, I have one most days, and I just like the plain ones. Well I buy 12 at a time. Today....I bought 12 salted caramel lollies in error, that's another sign of old age...I'm not a lover of salted caramel so if you want one, then my doors open.
> 
> I went into my boot yesterday with sue and I found a bag I'd 8 bottles of cider. I'd forgotten I'd got them to go with Matthews Christmas present. I was going to buy him some snaps and I couldn't remember buying him theses ciders. I asked sue when I got them and she said last week......wellll. You've guessed it...it's another sign of aging. I'm beginning to get concerned. I have to think everything over and over so that it stays in my memory.
> 
> ...


I love salted caramel ice cream.????????????????xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Nice one of both of you too xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I'm home from my journey. It's 9C and I'm starting to feel cold, the heating has just come on, so I've come to bed for my tea and a warm up. Once I get cold these days I take some warming up I can tell you. Just another sign of getting older. I called to see Albert and went to Asda. I'm a bit cross......I love my chocolate ice cream lowliest, I have one most days, and I just like the plain ones. Well I buy 12 at a time. Today....I bought 12 salted caramel lollies in error, that's another sign of old age...I'm not a lover of salted caramel so if you want one, then my doors open.
> 
> I went into my boot yesterday with sue and I found a bag I'd 8 bottles of cider. I'd forgotten I'd got them to go with Matthews Christmas present. I was going to buy him some snaps and I couldn't remember buying him theses ciders. I asked sue when I got them and she said last week......wellll. You've guessed it...it's another sign of aging. I'm beginning to get concerned. I have to think everything over and over so that it stays in my memory.
> 
> ...


*********Whoops I'm chatting in the middle of your chat. Please find it above. ************* thanks, sorry.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I just happen to like mushy peas, frozen peas, garden peas, steeped peas, chick peas.....infact most peas.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nothing appealing about them at all! They sre YUK! Just my personal opinion though. Xx????????????????


Boo bah humbug boo again. Bring back mushy peas.......???? I know emogies an apples but it's green like a pea....booooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Lovely photos! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Don't babies just love phones? My two were obsessed with them - until they recently got their own, now they are doubly obsessed!!! xxxx


My mom had a toy phone and when she was putting baby food on the spoon she would act like she was talking to the president about how he was eating. Like "yes, mr president he loves his carrots. Yes he's eating a big spoonful right now...''.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are still kids at heart, right?????


linkan said:


> That's really pretty ???? I like the ones with a longer drape in the back, I remember having those when I was a kid. ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We left our internet/cable service behind when we left Illinois to move to TN. We were able to keep our email addresses through comcast up until now. They have been disabled and we have new ones. If you would like the new email, please PM me and I'll get it to you. What a mess to change all of the records!


Yes please rookie.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Of course it's stunning ❣ your both gorgeous ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have never had pea soup? We always knew it was the day before payday when we had bean or pea soup and sometimes we even had a bit of ham in it.



linkan said:


> It doesn't sound appealing.. I like peas well enough in a stew or casserole, don't imagine I would like peas soup or mushed up peas. Lisa doesn't like peas at all.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> You have never had pea soup? We always knew it was the day before payday when we had bean or pea soup and sometimes we even had a bit of ham in it.


Nope, never.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are still kids at heart, right?????


But of course ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Lovely photos June, but I got to say you look just as good when you do it....you are a Bonny lass.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry there was a flaw in your special day. Don't those places know how important days like that are to their clients?
The pictures are lovely and I am sure you enjoyed your special time with family.



London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I love salted caramel ice cream.????????????????xxxxx


Good you can have these lollies.....


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello my sisters, I'm home from my journey. It's 9C and I'm starting to feel cold, the heating has just come on, so I've come to bed for my tea and a warm up. Once I get cold these days I take some warming up I can tell you. Just another sign of getting older. I called to see Albert and went to Asda. I'm a bit cross......I love my chocolate ice cream lowliest, I have one most days, and I just like the plain ones. Well I buy 12 at a time. Today....I bought 12 salted caramel lollies in error, that's another sign of old age...I'm not a lover of salted caramel so if you want one, then my doors open.
> 
> I went into my boot yesterday with sue and I found a bag I'd 8 bottles of cider. I'd forgotten I'd got them to go with Matthews Christmas present. I was going to buy him some snaps and I couldn't remember buying him theses ciders. I asked sue when I got them and she said last week......wellll. You've guessed it...it's another sign of aging. I'm beginning to get concerned. I have to think everything over and over so that it stays in my memory.
> 
> ...


I like salted caramel. 
Forgetfulness, it happens to us all ????
I swear sometimes I forget why I woke up in the morning. ???? It's always to go pee!!!! LoL ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sign off now. The roads are wet so people will be going slow and putting their brakes on for no good reason.
> Have a great day.


Around here, when it rains people drive like lunatics so fast. You would think they would slow to handle the situations rain causes. Nope zooom in and out of traffic, around corners. Thru yellow lights. Hub did that too, never could understand how he'd speed up when he was looking for someplace.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Do you remember when we called ourselves the Tena's ? 
It is still the perfect inside joke ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> You have never had pea soup? We always knew it was the day before payday when we had bean or pea soup and sometimes we even had a bit of ham in it.


You haven't had my ham have you?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All is right with my world again. I met with an attorney yesterday whose name I got from the Better Business Bureau and the Board of Licensing Contractors. In a beautiful turn of serendipity, he happens to live just around the corner from us and saw the progress (lack thereof) every time he pulled in or out of the neighborhood or took his dog for a walk for the past 18 months.
> 
> Ahhhh! That's the stress leaving my body; just putting the materials in presentation form was cathartic to channel all the frustration into something positive and talking with the attorneys in an official setting helped direct the pent up energy. I'm not going to take on a protracted fight; just some surgical strikes that may or may not have big effects, but they will get the information to very influential people through official channels. It will cost me some with no definite payback, but I slept for 5 straight hours last night and if peace is what I get, then well worth it. We kind of teased at the end of the meeting that it may end up being more like a psychological consultation than legal one, but that's okay because my mental health is as important as my financial one. Ahhhhh. The knowledge that the contractor will be put on notice that many people are now aware of his antics and that he will be stewing in an environment of lost contracts, bolder current clients, and licensing and project jeopardy. He is the one with worry now, not me!
> 
> Thanks for all the support. Together we can do wonders.


Glad for your happy news. Bravo!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Around here, when it rains people drive like lunatics so fast. You would think they would slow to handle the situations rain causes. Nope zooom in and out of traffic, around corners. Thru yellow lights. Hub did that too, never could understand how he'd speed up when he was looking for someplace.


 Jen asked me why I drive so fast, I told her I simply like to get where I'm going. I'm all for beaming me up Scotty!
Can you imagine how lovely it would be to be able to pop over to anywhere in an instant?!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You haven't had my ham have you?


????????????????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, the moment they legalize marijuana I'll be happy to use it.
> There are so many ways to use it medicinally and with most side affects being sleepy, happy, hungry LOL ????


I'm already sleepy and hungry


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

DH hasn't had any work this week y'all. I guess we are sleeping in ????
Let's hope it's not a long streak off!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Lovely ladies.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm already sleepy and hungry


???? Now to get happy ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I certainly have imagined that. Then I could visit people and still be home before dark.????



linkan said:


> Jen asked me why I drive so fast, I told her I simply like to get where I'm going. I'm all for beaming me up Scotty!
> Can you imagine how lovely it would be to be able to pop over to anywhere in an instant?!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I certainly have imagined that. Then I could visit people and still be home before dark.????


????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are so alike and yet so different. I lost a ton of weight during the time I had my shoulder replaced 3 times. I was just in so much pain I could not eat. The arthritis in all the breaks in my hands, fingers, arms, ribs, legs, shoulders bothers me, but the arthritis around the break in my back really limits what I can do and it is not going to get better. However, since I started taking CBD oil I can at least walk. I am very grateful for that as I was really struggling to walk even with a cane. All in all I am fortunate.
> I hope you get your shoulder cared for and use it to crawl out the hole.


I didn't over eat or anything, but I also wasn't use to eating everyday. When I was working I didn't take meals, just mountain dew or coffee kept me going.
But bad luck that my thyroid was under attack and I didn't know it until significant weight gain added to inactivity got the best of me. 
Is it terrible that it's nice to know someone knows themselves my pain on the shoulder thing?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Had a really fun day with my lovely family. They were very short staffed so the make up and hair weren't as good as we'd hoped and the pictures were horrendously expensive but we did a deal and got 5 pictures - out of the 85 he took - for a really good price. Can't show you all of them cos we don't put the kids online yet but I think the b & w one of my DD is stunning!!


Lovely photos but all dressed up and nowhere to go, perhaps you should have gone out for a meal as well. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Jen asked me why I drive so fast, I told her I simply like to get where I'm going. I'm all for beaming me up Scotty!
> Can you imagine how lovely it would be to be able to pop over to anywhere in an instant?!


Wouldn't we all have fun? xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Lovely photos June, but I got to say you look just as good when you do it....you are a Bonny lass.


Thanks Susan. The photographer was great, really funny and made us feel like we were film stars, it must have been exhausting!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely ladies.


Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely photos but all dressed up and nowhere to go, perhaps you should have gone out for a meal as well. xxxx


We did! Wetherspoons was very accommodating!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


What? Those are just stupid numbers. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We did! Wetherspoons was very accommodating!! xxxx


I should have guessed. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> DH hasn't had any work this week y'all. I guess we are sleeping in ????
> Let's hope it's not a long streak off!


Fingers crossed he get work soon! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What? Those are just stupid numbers. xxxx


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you sure you did not put one extra 9 in that number. What a ridiculous price.


London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What? Those are just stupid numbers. xxxx


I know!! She reckoned "99% of our clients go for the deluxe package at £2995" Oh, how we snittered!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Are you sure you did not put one extra 9 in that number. What a ridiculous price.


No, that was what was on their manifesto that she gave us to read. I had to had another slug of my wine for the shock!!! :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you Josephine, it's a great relief. I'm in the family way again.. :sm06: xoxo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan. The photographer was great, really funny and made us feel like we were film stars, it must have been exhausting!!!


Some lipstick and a glass of wine and I feel like one ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Congratulations!!! :sm09: xxxx


What she said!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Boo bah humbug boo again. Bring back mushy peas.......???? I know emogies an apples but it's green like a pea....booooo


You can have the mushy peas as long as I get to have the caramel icecream xxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


Holey Moley! Could you get just a thumb drive of the ones you liked?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good you can have these lollies.....


Yeh!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Could you put your name in another pot and if it's taken you would be able to identify it as yours and probably find the one they took already.


This was a stainless steel teapot and the manager swears she put my name on it. I'm not so sure!! It hasn't turned up yet but the manager says she will keep trying. I don't hold out much hope of seeing it again and I certainly won't lend them anything else!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


Is that British pounds?
Because that would make it nearly $4,000. US dollars I believe. And that is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This was a stainless steel teapot and the manager swears she put my name on it. I'm not so sure!! It hasn't turned up yet but the manager says she will keep trying. I don't hold out much hope of seeing it again and I certainly won't lend them anything else!! xxxx


I know that was an irreplaceable item. But if they don't produce it they should have to try to replace it!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Do you remember when we called ourselves the Tena's ?
> It is still the perfect inside joke ????


It's no longet a joke!????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 7'C (55'F). It's dark right now but will be sunny with temperature in the mid-teens (c). I'm hoping to get out for a walk at lunch. The wind has pulled a lot of leaves off the trees.
> After November 1st you will no longer be able to use tokens, or even cash, to get on the subway and buses in Toronto. You'll have to use a Presto card (our Oyster card) to get on. There are complaints that it's not easy to get a Presto card as they are currently only mailed out to your address. All this to eliminate a few employees who spend all day sitting on a stool in a tiny booth to collect tokens and cash. If anyone comes over here in the future, you'll have to let me know so I can get cards, but you've already done 2 coasts and the centre of Canada, so not much more to see. :sm01:
> My scarf is about 4 feet long now.
> ps; that fellow who fell through the top of the subway.. apparently only his foot fell through. He was drilling for soil samples in the basement of a building because they were having issues with their concrete cracking (Might be because they were too close to the subway tunnel:???)


That sounds like a very strong possibility, lucky the whole building didn't go through the hole with his foot!! Can you use debit or credit cards on the buses and subways? You can do that over here if you haven't got an Oyster card.xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know that was an irreplaceable item. But if they don't produce it they should have to try to replace it!


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am now back home, and DD will be back home, as soon as her transport can be arranged. she has to wait until a flight comes from Pt Lincoln with a patient, so that she can be flown home!
> She thought she was going home on Wednesday, but she is still waiting! I am so happy that she is finally almost better, but although she is almost recovered, with only one remaining evidence of her illness, she had 4 pockets of a very serious infection (Staph Aurius) in her lungs, 3 of which had become encapsulated, and so will not cause any lasting damage, but the 4th one caused some necrosis (death of close tissue), and the doctors are not sure if that one will heal, but she has been assured that she will be able to do all of the things that she was able to do prior to the infection, but she will have to remember how ill she was, and to not rush into trying to do everything the way she was doing them, prior to becoming ill.
> 
> By the time she got to see her doctor, she was only able to walk a few steps, before needing to rest, and she couldn't speak more than a few words, before she needed to stop.
> ...


Sending many good wishes to Sissy for a full and permanent recovery, I'm glad she has learned something from this horrible experience!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> At this point, it may be better not to find the ham. :sm06:


Maybe that's where the original green eggs and ham came from?!! :sm22: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I agree with you Judi but to each his own and a lot of folks over here love them!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely ladies.


By the way, you don't even get print outs of the pictures, they email them to you and you get them printed - or not - yourself!! It is a rip off but I still say it was a lot of fun!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, you don't even get print outs of the pictures, they email them to you and you get them printed - or not - yourself!! It is a rip off but I still say it was a lot of fun!!!


Definitely a ripoff, but glad you enjoyed yourselves! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Holey Moley! Could you get just a thumb drive of the ones you liked?


Not without handing over the cash!! They wouldn't even let us take pictures of each other with our hair and make up done, made us put our phones away!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Is that British pounds?
> Because that would make it nearly $4,000. US dollars I believe. And that is just plain ridiculous.


Couldn't agree with you more Ange. If it had been a reasonable cost, I might have considered buying more. If you just wanted a few, they were £60 each, that's about $77!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know that was an irreplaceable item. But if they don't produce it they should have to try to replace it!


They're all passing the buck so hard to know who to confront. It is a lesson to me though, my grandma used to say "never borrower nor lender be", usually when I'd asked to borrow something!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's no longet a joke!????


 A laugh or a cough will send me running. The worst part for myself.. is when I get there I have to do a little dance before I can sit. It's like my bladder knows the toilet is right there and gets too excited at that point to hold it all in. And I just barely get there without making a puddle in front of the pot!!????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not without handing over the cash!! They wouldn't even let us take pictures of each other with our hair and make up done, made us put our phones away!!!!


Did they mess up your hair and make up before you left? 
????????
My phone would have been full before I made it home ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They're all passing the buck so hard to know who to confront. It is a lesson to me though, my grandma used to say "never borrower nor lender be", usually when I'd asked to borrow something!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I'd just post a sign.. saying your not letting it go, and you will be questioning everyone till it's returned.
If it's returned unanimously no more questions will be asked.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> By the way, you don't even get print outs of the pictures, they email them to you and you get them printed - or not - yourself!! It is a rip off but I still say it was a lot of fun!!!


Your " movie star for the day" treat!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Not without handing over the cash!! They wouldn't even let us take pictures of each other with our hair and make up done, made us put our phones away!!!!


Cross them off the list of places to go! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Couldn't agree with you more Ange. If it had been a reasonable cost, I might have considered buying more. If you just wanted a few, they were £60 each, that's about $77!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ridiculous!!! xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Stephen exploring shipwreck


He has my admiration for being able to do that..what a lovely experience!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> But it also means the same thing it means here..


Do any of you say cheap wine is Ripple? I think Ripple was a brand name. One of my big life mistakes was not taking a piece of the grape vine my dear neighbor would have given me. they were big purple grapes with a thick sugar lining used for grape jam and I think home made wine. The state took the properties for a road they never built and ruined a 4 block Italian neighborhood.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Rainy day.. the babies were getting wet.


Are they deer? Quite nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> She said "babies are alot of work Nonna, but I love her and I'd do anything to help you" ....... ????????????
> 
> This girl y'all XOXOXO


Beautiful...just beautiful!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I know right! We are like two ducks out of water.


Yep!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It doesn't sound appealing.. I like peas well enough in a stew or casserole, don't imagine I would like peas soup or mushed up peas. Lisa doesn't like peas at all.


Plus I am allergic to them!! Woohoo no peas for me!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> We all will be hoping for the best news for him Polly.
> But your pain really does sound like classic sciatic nerve damage. Have you researched online some things that may be helpful for that? Or seen the docter?
> I KNOW.... I say that like it's easy to just go see someone, when I myself am the same way. My kids laugh at me because they will tell me I need to go to the emergency room for this or that, and I brush it off, saying " yea yea, if it's not better soon I will" or " nah , it's better than it was yesterday"
> DS told me once my leg could be falling off and I would say well let's wait and see, if it don't grow back I'll go ????.
> ...


First I did the yea yea for about 4 days then I went to the doctor who gave me prescription ibuprofen and a muscle relaxer. I read that the ibuprofen causes liver damage and the muscle relaxer would make me sleepy so I shouldn't drive so I didn't take them. It seems to be ok some days but hurting much other days. Now I'm having to be ready if son has issues so I don't want to take the relaxer. I might need to drive. I've had back pains ever since I was rear ended by a drunk driver about 23 years ago. Then the therapist did muscle manipulation which got rid of pain like long sharp nails in my lower back. I have a disc slightly off center which was probably hurt when I twisted both ways.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> When my kids were growing up the rule was.. " If blood isn't gushing, and bone isn't showing, then I can treat it at home".
> Obviously that rule has had to be tweaked a little. Now it has to include, if I can't breathe I'll go. And if my dang docter won't give me my refills without bloodwork for my thyroid, I'll go.
> And the obvious if my shoulder starts slipping, I'll definitely go.
> Then there was..
> ...


You are a verrry brave lady. I would rather stand in front of a firing squad than a doctor because somehow I think the firing squad might miss but doctors always get their man. I believe they look around their home and decide in the morning which room they want to add on and then they go to their office and if they see the right patients they can order the plans for the room. Hope I haven't offended your beloved doctors. Is their a doctor phobia. I even don't like talking health which all my friends are into. I liked when we talked about sexy men.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What? Those are just stupid numbers. xxxx


That's $35 dollars per picture yep crazy stupid numbers! Okay reading on that's a deep discount.....used very lightly.....


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Polly I must have missed a message. Hoping all is better now. Why was he taking extra medication?
> Sorry you are still suffering pain in you lower body. Hoping you get some relief soon.


His pressure was up so Doctor increased his meds which made his heart beat fast.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I try to stay away from fluffy yarn as I do have to fix mistakes a lot. You are brave.
> I use Ravelry to try to keep track of my WIPs. It doesnt' always work.
> I'm glad you kept your mouth shut. You can't knit for everyone. I wish I knit faster.


I liked the color and the sale price so didn't notice it had a fluffy feel. Knits fine but doesn't unknit easily. I'm glad I shut up too. 
I take a picture of the pattern on my phone so I can take it with me and not misplace the book or magazine. Not that I would.hmm. ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> Just keep being such a lovely, funny, caring lady.


You know, I have rarely been complimented except here. Thank you so much.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if he had a reaction between the blood pressure meds and something else that he was taking. It doesn't help when the stuff that is supposed to help causes other problems. That seems like a long time to find out where he is bleeding inside.
> My DD gets sciatic nerve pain. Alternating ice pack and hot pad helps a bit. Also stretching her legs up while laying on her back. Putting a pillow on her chair also helps. Mostly it just takes time for the pain to ease.


I know he's a popular experienced doctor so we have to wait eitherbecause he's booked or I'm hoping the doctor doesn't think it must be done fast. Waiting makes me verrrry nervous. I'm trying not to let son see me worry. 
My doctor saidi should use cold pack only. I hope your daughter's pain eases.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have also begun using CBD, and I have found that if I don't take it within a certain timeframe, the pain levels increase, so I have to make myself slick to the timeframe required. I will have to get another lot this coming week, and this time, I can save on Postage, as I will be in Adelaide for a few days again, from tomorrow!
> 
> DD4 is in Hospital there, with a staph infection, in4 places, in her lungs, so she will possibly be there for week, or more. The Doctors are trying to get things sorted for her, so that she can have Iv AB's administered, without it disrupting her too much. Because she lives in a relatively remote area, attending the local hospital 4xa day, for 4 weeks, would be phenomenal, so they are trying to arrange for a District Nurse, to visit her, to administer the medication!
> 
> ...


They are having a rough time. I hope both will be better soon. I hope the children are reassured that things will be fine. When my mom was ill and I was 7 years old I wasn't sure things would Improve because no one said it. I guess they assumed I knew. Good for children to hear it said. Even if they make a picture of their parents home with them again.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are very much like me! I have very few filters, when I speak, so I upset a lot of people, and I don't think I have a very expressive face either, so others can't take any direction from that either! I leant, from a very young age to not show what I was feeling, or thinking, and itis very hardto learn to do so, at my age, so now others have to take me as I am! ???????????? :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


I'm shy which is also hard to unlearn. Your heart is in the right place so that's something others can see.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm doing much better. I have had really bad depression, mainly due to my pain & worrying about my lack of mobility. I am waiting to go to see an orthopaedic consultant to discuss things with him. I had an appointment with him last week but he was taken I'll. I hope you and yours are all ok.x


I've been somewhat like that. I made myself a sign which says "hang in there . This will all have a satisfactory conclusion." I keep it next to my sofa seat across from me. I have a card I got in a country store it says "don't quit". they gave a lifetime award to Julio Iglesias and he told how he was a pro soccer player but had a papralizing accident. He was given a guitar and managed to use it a bit and that was the start of a whole new career. I like reading about people like that. It encourages me and right now not much is encouraging except the folks here so give them a chance to be good to you. They will. we all will .


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I can walk on it but it 'urts! I was going to have another go at a London Walk today but think it would have turned into a London Crawl!! Xxxx


I've heard of a pub crawl ...is a London crawl similar?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't take knitting orders now jolly either, I'm too old and I don't want to have to do anything that I don't want to do...I CAN SAY NO????


Mostly I want to do the pieces but I knit slow so hard to do all I'd like. I'm sure it's crazy time due to my worry about everything. Vet office called today and vet will call tomorrow. Suzi seems worse. I've bought some tempting cat food which I'm about to give her. Yesterday I put e different things on her plate but she ignored them. Tonight I'm putting one hoping she will want it. I give Mooch a bit too beside his regular food so he doesn't feel left out. Thank you for the encouragement.

I also thank Pam who I didn't thank before because I was rushing to let dog out.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So it is beginning to be evident to me, that I am not the only one, who should wown people, about one's lack of filters! I also have a couple of dd's who are the same, and at least one granddaughter. Life is fun, when we are all at the same place, at the same time!????????????


I must have already told about how I was on leave having my son and came back to a mess so I was telling the janitor how messy my substitute was and later found out he and my substitute were engaged. Whoops. Well they married and have 2 kids and still speak to me so I guess all well that ends well. I've adopted a policy of knowing if I use a persons name I am gossiping and don't do it. I'm a reformed person????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm bowing out of this conversation quickly. xx :sm23: :sm23: :sm15:


Lost me at TMI...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy but quite pleasant Norfolk. Central heating man is here trying to sort the heating out. Managed to get the drawer until finished eventually, with much cursing at it and DH and much use of a big hammer, used on the drawers I hasten to add although the other was tempting. I got on better when he was otherwise occupied. Just the wardrobe to do now. Might get it started while I send him shopping. Have a lovely Friday tomorrow is the weekend, although it is the weekend we put our clocks back in the UK so it will be getting dark before 5 soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry but chilly Surrey. Did a couple more squares last night. Still trying to think of different designs with in the 9 block square.

A few of the WI ladies are coming this morning for a bit more sewing to the town map. And DD is coming over with the gks.

Happy Friday everyone . xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great idea to take a picture of your pattern. I take pictures of several unusual things. When I park the car in a large lot I take a picture so I can find it again. When my honeydoer returns things to the store for me he sends me a picture of the receipt. 
Fluffy yarn usually does not like to unknit, but the feel of it is so tempting and makes us want to buy it.



jollypolly said:


> I liked the color and the sale price so didn't notice it had a fluffy feel. Knits fine but doesn't unknit easily. I'm glad I shut up too.
> I take a picture of the pattern on my phone so I can take it with me and not misplace the book or magazine. Not that I would.hmm. ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you ever read the books, "Chicken Soup for the Soul?" The stories in that book are short true life stories. Great stories to read when you need a quick pick me up. My saying when I am down in the dumps is this too shall pass. And pass it does.



jollypolly said:


> I've been somewhat like that. I made myself a sign which says "hang in there . This will all have a satisfactory conclusion." I keep it next to my sofa seat across from me. I have a card I got in a country store it says "don't quit". they gave a lifetime award to Julio Iglesias and he told how he was a pro soccer player but had a papralizing accident. He was given a guitar and managed to use it a bit and that was the start of a whole new career. I like reading about people like that. It encourages me and right now not much is encouraging except the folks here so give them a chance to be good to you. They will. we all will .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, assembling your projects does not sound like fun at all. Another reason I am so thankful for my honeydoer. He has an uncanny way of looking things up online and finding the help he needs. If directions are included he can read and understand the directions and get a finished project that looks and works exactly right. I must remember to be nicer to him. 
I hope they get your heating sorted out. Not good having one half the house sweltering and the other half freezing.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but quite pleasant Norfolk. Central heating man is here trying to sort the heating out. Managed to get the drawer until finished eventually, with much cursing at it and DH and much use of a big hammer, used on the drawers I hasten to add although the other was tempting. I got on better when he was otherwise occupied. Just the wardrobe to do now. Might get it started while I send him shopping. Have a lovely Friday tomorrow is the weekend, although it is the weekend we put our clocks back in the UK so it will be getting dark before 5 soon. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. I like the idea of featuring the center square. Looking forward to seeing all the shapes and colors put together.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day. 
My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work. 
Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sorry you are aching. I find one drop of CBD oil almost immediately cures my achy thumb joint. I use to use salon pas and that works, but takes an hour or more to feel relief. 
Are you buying snow tires? We use to need snow tires and chains and would still get stuck in the snow. Now it seems the all season tires work very well. (She said just before she got stuck in the snow)



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear, assembling your projects does not sound like fun at all. Another reason I am so thankful for my honeydoer. He has an uncanny way of looking things up online and finding the help he needs. If directions are included he can read and understand the directions and get a finished project that looks and works exactly right. I must remember to be nicer to him.
> I hope they get your heating sorted out. Not good having one half the house sweltering and the other half freezing.


He reads instructions and finds them on the internet!!! 
Definitely do something nice for him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


Your squares must be a whole rainbow of colours. I'm looking forward to what they all become.
Very nice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry but chilly Surrey. Did a couple more squares last night. Still trying to think of different designs with in the 9 block square.
> 
> A few of the WI ladies are coming this morning for a bit more sewing to the town map. And DD is coming over with the gks.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone . xx


Happy Friday.
How much more sewing needs to be done on the knit town?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but quite pleasant Norfolk. Central heating man is here trying to sort the heating out. Managed to get the drawer until finished eventually, with much cursing at it and DH and much use of a big hammer, used on the drawers I hasten to add although the other was tempting. I got on better when he was otherwise occupied. Just the wardrobe to do now. Might get it started while I send him shopping. Have a lovely Friday tomorrow is the weekend, although it is the weekend we put our clocks back in the UK so it will be getting dark before 5 soon. xx


One thing I found when I was putting stuff together, is put the threads of the screws in a bar of soap. It makes it easier to get the screw into the piece since most stuff isn't solid wood anymore. (Kind of weird, but it worked for me.) 
I hope the heating guy doesn't take too long (and charge too much) to get your heating working the way that you want.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mostly I want to do the pieces but I knit slow so hard to do all I'd like. I'm sure it's crazy time due to my worry about everything. Vet office called today and vet will call tomorrow. Suzi seems worse. I've bought some tempting cat food which I'm about to give her. Yesterday I put e different things on her plate but she ignored them. Tonight I'm putting one hoping she will want it. I give Mooch a bit too beside his regular food so he doesn't feel left out. Thank you for the encouragement.
> 
> I also thank Pam who I didn't thank before because I was rushing to let dog out.


I hope Suzi decides to nibble on something for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been somewhat like that. I made myself a sign which says "hang in there . This will all have a satisfactory conclusion." I keep it next to my sofa seat across from me. I have a card I got in a country store it says "don't quit". they gave a lifetime award to Julio Iglesias and he told how he was a pro soccer player but had a papralizing accident. He was given a guitar and managed to use it a bit and that was the start of a whole new career. I like reading about people like that. It encourages me and right now not much is encouraging except the folks here so give them a chance to be good to you. They will. we all will .


My DD has some positivity tapes that she used to listen to as she went to sleep.
Whatever works for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I know he's a popular experienced doctor so we have to wait eitherbecause he's booked or I'm hoping the doctor doesn't think it must be done fast. Waiting makes me verrrry nervous. I'm trying not to let son see me worry.
> My doctor saidi should use cold pack only. I hope your daughter's pain eases.


DD's sciatic usually only plays up for a day. She really needs a new chair but she wants to buy it, so she'll wait until she gets enough money. I'm a breaker of computer chairs. They had to get me an expensive one at work because I kept breaking chairs. DD follows me in that. I don't know what we do, but it is usually the back that we break.
I hope your son doesn't have any problems while you are waiting for the tests.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You know, I have rarely been complimented except here. Thank you so much.


Then keep coming here. We all like your posts, and you. <hugs>


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been somewhat like that. I made myself a sign which says "hang in there . This will all have a satisfactory conclusion." I keep it next to my sofa seat across from me. I have a card I got in a country store it says "don't quit". they gave a lifetime award to Julio Iglesias and he told how he was a pro soccer player but had a papralizing accident. He was given a guitar and managed to use it a bit and that was the start of a whole new career. I like reading about people like that. It encourages me and right now not much is encouraging except the folks here so give them a chance to be good to you. They will. we all will .


Good thoughts. We all have our signs. During cancer treatment, mine had FIGHT and BELIEVE on it, now in this fight to get the builder sanctioned, this is it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I liked the color and the sale price so didn't notice it had a fluffy feel. Knits fine but doesn't unknit easily. I'm glad I shut up too.
> I take a picture of the pattern on my phone so I can take it with me and not misplace the book or magazine. Not that I would.hmm. ????


If I could read the pattern from my phone, I would do that. I see people at Knit Night reading their patterns from their phone all the time. I'm afraid my eyes are too bad for that. I do read the patterns from my iPad, in Goodreader, which I mark up with notes and highlighters, because I lose printed patterns all the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Did you ever read the books, "Chicken Soup for the Soul?" The stories in that book are short true life stories. Great stories to read when you need a quick pick me up. My saying when I am down in the dumps is this too shall pass. And pass it does.


Great advice.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do any of you say cheap wine is Ripple? I think Ripple was a brand name. One of my big life mistakes was not taking a piece of the grape vine my dear neighbor would have given me. they were big purple grapes with a thick sugar lining used for grape jam and I think home made wine. The state took the properties for a road they never built and ruined a 4 block Italian neighborhood.


My sister once lived in an apartment on the west side of Toronto. There were grape vines in the back yard that made the most awesome wine. I wish we had kept some of the seeds from those grapes. It was also an Italian neighbourhood. Maybe I need to research Italian varieties of grape.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Did they mess up your hair and make up before you left?
> ????????
> My phone would have been full before I made it home ????


Mum and I once did that makeup thing once. That's exactly what she did when we got home. 
I wasn't so thrilled with the makeup. I thought it was a little too heavy. But I did like what they did with my hair.
I think I paid for one photo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! xoxoxo





London Girl said:


> I agree with you Judi but to each his own and a lot of folks over here love them!!


You can send all the Mushy peas to me. Love them
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
I also love bean soup. Not so fond of green pea soup unless they put ham or bacon in it.
Quebec pea soup is popular here. It's made of yellow peas. The thicker, the better. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm late. I don't really want to go to work.
EVeryone have a great day, and a wonderful weekend if I don't get back on here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning, just, from a murky damp London!! I shall shortly be off for my bucket shaking session at a busy local station so I must go and get some lunch in a minute. Opened the shop for my boss this morning, that went ok, even though I didn't get a thank you. I'm storing all this up, I don't want to leave but she's definitely pushing her luck with all of us and I foresee a mass walk out!! Hey ho, it keeps me out of mischief!! Will catch up later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday. I am anxiously waiting for pictures of you shaking your can.????



London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a murky damp London!! I shall shortly be off for my bucket shaking session at a busy local station so I must go and get some lunch in a minute. Opened the shop for my boss this morning, that went ok, even though I didn't get a thank you. I'm storing all this up, I don't want to leave but she's definitely pushing her luck with all of us and I foresee a mass walk out!! Hey ho, it keeps me out of mischief!! Will catch up later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mostly I want to do the pieces but I knit slow so hard to do all I'd like. I'm sure it's crazy time due to my worry about everything. Vet office called today and vet will call tomorrow. Suzi seems worse. I've bought some tempting cat food which I'm about to give her. Yesterday I put e different things on her plate but she ignored them. Tonight I'm putting one hoping she will want it. I give Mooch a bit too beside his regular food so he doesn't feel left out. Thank you for the encouragement.
> 
> I also thank Pam who I didn't thank before because I was rushing to let dog out.


You are most welcome, Polly! You have so much on your plate, and you keep plugging away at all of it. You are an inspiration. I hope the vet can help you out with Suzi. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


Sorry your ankle and knee are acting up. Lovely yarn you purchased! I hope you have a quite day today so you can do your searching. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's still dark outside so can't tell what the weather looks like, but supposed to be a bit rainy for an hour or two today mid-morning and then back to full sunshine. Mr Ric managed to get the lawn mowed yesterday afternoon. Hadn't been mowed in quite awhile, so took him awhile. Should be done for the winter with it now. I'm out and about early for coffee with a couple of friends and then run a couple of errands. That will be it for my day. I hope you all have a great one! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good thoughts. We all have our signs. During cancer treatment, mine had FIGHT and BELIEVE on it, now in this fight to get the builder sanctioned, this is it.


Love that T shirt. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, just, from a murky damp London!! I shall shortly be off for my bucket shaking session at a busy local station so I must go and get some lunch in a minute. Opened the shop for my boss this morning, that went ok, even though I didn't get a thank you. I'm storing all this up, I don't want to leave but she's definitely pushing her luck with all of us and I foresee a mass walk out!! Hey ho, it keeps me out of mischief!! Will catch up later, have a good one everybody!! xxxxxxx


Good luck with your bucket shaking, don't forget we want a photo of you all dressed up. Not so sure about the keeping you out of mischief, you've got 6 other days in the week usually to get up to that. xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late. I don't really want to go to work.
> EVeryone have a great day, and a wonderful weekend if I don't get back on here.


Hoping your day goes quickly and you are back home enjoying the weekend in no time


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's really wet and miserable here today. We've had such a good week and so shouldn't complain, but I would have liked to get one last walk in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


I like that........a lot! Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your squares must be a whole rainbow of colours. I'm looking forward to what they all become.
> Very nice.


Trying to restrict the palette to reds creams browns and greens.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> How much more sewing needs to be done on the knit town?


Quite a lot. Still hoping to have it done by Christmas. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Definitely autumn here. Within a week the leaves have gone from green to yellow and are now coming down.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's raining, raining and raining. The temp. Has been up to 4C. A perfect day to stay in and do your own stuff. I've been sudokuing again today, but not doing so well today. I get days like that when I can't get them solved without a struggle. Still haven't got the washing done neither.

Marg came up for a cup of tea. She'd been to m&s for some food and brought me some rice puddings. She also bought me a fresh cream chocolate eclair...I meant to have it befor I came on line, but I've forgotten. I'll have it tomorrow. We've been talking about having babies at home instead of going into hospital. I think I'd have liked mine at home but I know you are safer in hospital. In those day we had to stay in hospital for 10days. These days you can be out the next day if all is well. But I think it would be cozier having babies at home. What do you all think?

I'm going to catch up now. OBTW Richard gets paid today....that's his first month down....only a million or so to go????

Love yawl...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! Broke my heart to leave so many lovely pictures of the gks behind but the first package she tried to sell us, was all 85 pictures in an album for - wait for it - £2995!!!!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm25:


She's quoting telephone numbers⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡⚡


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> A laugh or a cough will send me running. The worst part for myself.. is when I get there I have to do a little dance before I can sit. It's like my bladder knows the toilet is right there and gets too excited at that point to hold it all in. And I just barely get there without making a puddle in front of the pot!!????


OMG. FAR TMI????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd just post a sign.. saying your not letting it go, and you will be questioning everyone till it's returned.
> If it's returned unanimously no more questions will be asked.


Just lamp them and be done with it...might not find your teapot but you'll feel better.????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Do any of you say cheap wine is Ripple? I think Ripple was a brand name. One of my big life mistakes was not taking a piece of the grape vine my dear neighbor would have given me. they were big purple grapes with a thick sugar lining used for grape jam and I think home made wine. The state took the properties for a road they never built and ruined a 4 block Italian neighborhood.


I loved grape jelly when I was in USA. I always brought a jar home with me, that and ranch dressing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You are a verrry brave lady. I would rather stand in front of a firing squad than a doctor because somehow I think the firing squad might miss but doctors always get their man. I believe they look around their home and decide in the morning which room they want to add on and then they go to their office and if they see the right patients they can order the plans for the room. Hope I haven't offended your beloved doctors. Is their a doctor phobia. I even don't like talking health which all my friends are into. I liked when we talked about sexy men.


I'd rather talk, chocolate, than a sexy man. I can truthfully say I'm quite numb about the subject jolly????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> It's really wet and miserable here today. We've had such a good week and so shouldn't complain, but I would have liked to get one last walk in.


Oh dear, back to the grind on Monday? You've still got the weekend though. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Did they mess up your hair and make up before you left?
> ????????
> My phone would have been full before I made it home ????


We stopped outside to take a couple of pictures but it was raining really hard so the hair was done for anyway!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd just post a sign.. saying your not letting it go, and you will be questioning everyone till it's returned.
> If it's returned unanimously no more questions will be asked.


Yep, I think that's my next ploy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Cross them off the list of places to go! xxxooo


I would only recommend them to people who knew the whole story before they booked!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've heard of a pub crawl ...is a London crawl similar?


You could do a good pub crawl in London and call it a London Crawl but I meant I would be literally crawling because my knee hurt!! :sm23: It's fine now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


The lady in the middle looks a bit like our Queen when she was younger!! Very nice squares!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


That is extremely yummy!!! Hope you ankle and your knee improve soon! What is it with knees and ankles??!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good thoughts. We all have our signs. During cancer treatment, mine had FIGHT and BELIEVE on it, now in this fight to get the builder sanctioned, this is it.


Hehehehehe, cackle, cackle!! Good one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. I am anxiously waiting for pictures of you shaking your can.????


Well, sadly, I was too busy 'shaking my can' to remember to get a picture taken but I will go for a reconstruction on Monday, Just for you!! Happy to say that Miriam and I raised £150 in an hour and threequarters!! It was hard going and my throat is sore from shouting "Give us your money" but well worth the effort. The boss only raised £34 in two hours!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's raining, raining and raining. The temp. Has been up to 4C. A perfect day to stay in and do your own stuff. I've been sudokuing again today, but not doing so well today. I get days like that when I can't get them solved without a struggle. Still haven't got the washing done neither.
> 
> Marg came up for a cup of tea. She'd been to m&s for some food and brought me some rice puddings. She also bought me a fresh cream chocolate eclair...I meant to have it befor I came on line, but I've forgotten. I'll have it tomorrow. We've been talking about having babies at home instead of going into hospital. I think I'd have liked mine at home but I know you are safer in hospital. In those day we had to stay in hospital for 10days. These days you can be out the next day if all is well. But I think it would be cozier having babies at home. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


I had both mine at home out of necessity, the hospital was far from home and DH doesn't drive. It was scary, I have to say, not the birth but being left alone with a brand new tiny baby, gives me the shivers just thinking about it!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, sadly, I was too busy 'shaking my can' to remember to get a picture taken but I will go for a reconstruction on Monday, Just for you!! Happy to say that Miriam and I raised £150 in an hour and threequarters!! It was hard going and my throat is sore from shouting "Give us your money" but well worth the effort. The boss only raised £34 in two hours!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


Well done you two, you'll be sent out again if you're not careful. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well done you two, you'll be sent out again if you're not careful. xxxx


She's already lined us up for the next one in early February, hope I'm in Vietnam before that one starts!! I'm really shattered tonight, after yesterdays hectic day and being on my feet all afternoon today, I'm done for!! Lazy day tomorrow, without a doubt!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> She's already lined us up for the next one in early February, hope I'm in Vietnam before that one starts!! I'm really shattered tonight, after yesterdays hectic day and being on my feet all afternoon today, I'm done for!! Lazy day tomorrow, without a doubt!!! xxxx


Good for you and don't forget you can always say no. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


Great, (excuse the pun) that's next on our list. xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


Those are really nice I love it ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


Gorgeous ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good thoughts. We all have our signs. During cancer treatment, mine had FIGHT and BELIEVE on it, now in this fight to get the builder sanctioned, this is it.


That's awesome ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's raining, raining and raining. The temp. Has been up to 4C. A perfect day to stay in and do your own stuff. I've been sudokuing again today, but not doing so well today. I get days like that when I can't get them solved without a struggle. Still haven't got the washing done neither.
> 
> Marg came up for a cup of tea. She'd been to m&s for some food and brought me some rice puddings. She also bought me a fresh cream chocolate eclair...I meant to have it befor I came on line, but I've forgotten. I'll have it tomorrow. We've been talking about having babies at home instead of going into hospital. I think I'd have liked mine at home but I know you are safer in hospital. In those day we had to stay in hospital for 10days. These days you can be out the next day if all is well. But I think it would be cozier having babies at home. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


Better drugs at hospital. Jen was c-section so we would have probably died at home ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very wet Norfolk, don't think I'll be venturing out today. Got the wardrobe up yesterday and now waiting for a bedside cabinet to be delivered so I can put that up then the guest room will be done, apart from decorating. Having assembled that I think I will have a knitting afternoon. Have a good weekend, hope your weather is better than ours. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning fro a very windy Surrey. A lot more leaves off the trees, all deposited neatly on the left had side and the rest dumped in the pond! Mr P will have to go fishing.

Going to brave the weather and walk down to town this morning and them craft all the rest of the day.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


That looks cosy. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great, (excuse the pun) that's next on our list. xxxx


Hahaha! That one wasn't dear, about £112, it can't half belt out some heat if you need it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Better drugs at hospital. Jen was c-section so we would have probably died at home ????


I got gas and air and that was it!!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!

Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!

Have a good one everybody, be safe, well and happy!!! xxxx

PS A picture of my Kiwis during a recent road trip through Vietnam. I have a horrible feeling they are going to make me ride a motor bike or I don't know how we'll get around - no cars!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!
> 
> Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!
> 
> ...


I can just see you as a biker chick. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

ps. lovely photo xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!
> 
> Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!
> 
> ...


Beautiful. You'll be just fine on a motorbike!

We're having the neighbors over tonight for their 50th wedding celebration so I need to get my butt in gear and get some cleaning and cooking done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can just see you as a biker chick. xxxx


I would probably ride pillion with DS but that's assuming the 2 kids would get on one bike with mum, I think they do that anyway to get them to school. Watch out for the pictures, only 16 weeks! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ps. lovely photo xx


Thanks, they look happy, don't they?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful. You'll be just fine on a motorbike!
> 
> We're having the neighbors over tonight for their 50th wedding celebration so I need to get my butt in gear and get some cleaning and cooking done.


When you've finished, come back and tell us what you cooked!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When you've finished, come back and tell us what you cooked!! xxxx


Stuffed/rolled pork roast with gravy
Parsley/butter egg noodles
Crockpot crack green beans

Angel Food cake with strawberries

I've invited their daughter and family to dinner also. I asked if their five year old granddaughter would like to come over early to decorate the cake. She's a bit shy so we'll see if she will want to come over without Grandma or Mom around. I know that 5 year olds love to be included in "secrets" so thought her decorating the cake would be fun. I did find some edible gold glitter to add to the cake.

I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Stuffed/rolled pork roast with gravy
> Parsley/butter egg noodles
> Crockpot crack green beans
> 
> ...


You are so sweet to do all this so I really hope it turns out as you hope and your little helper will love the experience!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

My notification box keeps switching itself off, anyone else having the same problem? xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very wet m1 services. Our return journey is taking longer than it should!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon from a very wet m1 services. Our return journey is taking longer than it should!


I expect everyone else is heading home too! Be safe and let us know when you are safely home!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My notification box keeps switching itself off, anyone else having the same problem? xx


I haven't used notification since mid 2011, I just go straight to KP using the icon I created on my screen


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My notification box keeps switching itself off, anyone else having the same problem? xx


Mine was doing that in the week but it seems to be ok now xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I expect everyone else is heading home too! Be safe and let us know when you are safely home!! Xxxx


Will do. One hold up was due to rubber necking the multiple crash north bound that has closed the motorway in that direction


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Will do. One hold up was due to rubber necking the multiple crash north bound that has closed the motorway in that direction


Oh dear. I learned the hard way never to look!!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear. I learned the hard way never to look!!! :sm14: :sm06: :sm25: xxxx


Ouch!

I always say to dh you drive, I look


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Z


London Girl said:


> Thanks, they look happy, don't they?!! xxxx


Yes they really do especially as you are going to visit them. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I haven't used notification since mid 2011, I just go straight to KP using the icon I created on my screen


So do I. Safe travels. Are you still off next week? X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!
> 
> Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!
> 
> ...


Great photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful. You'll be just fine on a motorbike!
> 
> We're having the neighbors over tonight for their 50th wedding celebration so I need to get my butt in gear and get some cleaning and cooking done.


Enjoy your evening with the neighbors. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your evening with the neighbors. xxxooo


We hit the jackpot with neighbors we have on both sides of us. Actually, every one of the neighbors we've met so far are very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We hit the jackpot with neighbors we have on both sides of us. Actually, every one of the neighbors we've met so far are very nice.


That's great! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ouch!
> 
> I always say to dh you drive, I look


I kind of meant the rubber neckers, I learned the hard way not to rubber neck, some images stay with you forever! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is so convenient to have the clocks reset themselves. I remember the year I was trying to reset the one in the car. I turned it 11 hours ahead and found it said had and A after the time. So I had to set it ahead another 12 hours to make it P.M. Nope still said A. Turned and turned and then read directions. Duh, the A referred to am/fm radio stations not a.m/p.m. time.



PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Great family photo.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!
> 
> Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello alll. It's another cold 4C and rained all day until now. The rain seems to be stopping. I might get some washing dried tomorrow. Nothing's happened because I've not seen anyone today. I had lasagne for my lunch, it was quite nice. I've got a chocolate eclair cake for my picnic in bed. 

Rebecca I hope you are home safe and sound. I like to think that all of you are having a good weekend, whatever the weather. Looks like I'm into my long winter coat this week. The clocks go back an hour so the mornings are lighter but the evenings are darker earlier I don't drive in the dark...only if I really have to, but I'm frightened of it. 

Love yawl.. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


That is wonderful June, it's very much like mine. Hope it keeps you cosy this winter.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello alll. It's another cold 4C and rained all day until now. The rain seems to be stopping. I might get some washing dried tomorrow. Nothing's happened because I've not seen anyone today. I had lasagne for my lunch, it was quite nice. I've got a chocolate eclair cake for my picnic in bed.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are home safe and sound. I like to think that all of you are having a good weekend, whatever the weather. Looks like I'm into my long winter coat this week. The clocks go back an hour so the mornings are lighter but the evenings are shorter. I don't drive in the dark...only if I really have to, but I'm frightened of it.
> 
> Love yawl.. Xx


I'm the same with driving in the dark, only if I absolutely have to and even then I'm scared!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That is wonderful June, it's very much like mine. Hope it keeps you cosy this winter.


Thank you for the inspiration, it's taken me long enough but I want it to look nice and cosy when DD and Co come over at Christmas!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


Love it and I honestly DO leave my car clock alone for 6 months, it will be right tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


Funny you should mention that, will have to find the instructions to my new oven to see how to do that. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Love it and I honestly DO leave my car clock alone for 6 months, it will be right tomorrow.


Me too, don't know how to do it anyway. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


Love it :sm09:

Yes,off next week.

Back home now, been in 40 minutes or so


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I kind of meant the rubber neckers, I learned the hard way not to rubber neck, some images stay with you forever! :sm06: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


Aaah, sorry. Yes you can never unsee things


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We hit the jackpot with neighbors we have on both sides of us. Actually, every one of the neighbors we've met so far are very nice.


Great, nice neighbours are not always easy to find.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This fresh cream choux fresh cresm chocolate eclair is what om having for my supper. Ive got chocolate all over my fingerd :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just as well it showed a phoyo cos i was just going yo eat it


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just as well it showed a phoyo cos i was just going yo eat it


I wouldn't have bothered with the photo, just gone straight to eating it????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning slightly from a very damp Southern Indiana which totally dampens my plans to be outside today.....and to make things worse I will be even wetter because I have to visit the frog pond apparently I got carried away and didnt measure


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This fresh cream choux fresh cresm chocolate eclair is what om having for my supper. Ive got chocolate all over my fingerd :sm13:


And now it's probably all over your iPad too!! Never mind, I bet it was worth it, I love an éclair!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Again


That's a big one to take to bed with you!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning slightly from a very damp Southern Indiana which totally dampens my plans to be outside today.....and to make things worse I will be even wetter because I have to visit the frog pond apparently I got carried away and didnt measure


Oh no, what a shame, never mind, it's good to know you've got it right in the end!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


I love mine too, mine can be adjusted to the glow you want!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love mine too, mine can be adjusted to the glow you want!


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm the same with driving in the dark, only if I absolutely have to and even then I'm scared!! Xxxx


Me, too. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning slightly from a very damp Southern Indiana which totally dampens my plans to be outside today.....and to make things worse I will be even wetter because I have to visit the frog pond apparently I got carried away and didnt measure


That is a long way :sm19:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I can just see you as a biker chick. xxxx


Ditto in the lovely photo.. but I thought we had all agreed that she is to be wrapped in bubble wrap....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ditto in the lovely photo.. but I thought we had all agreed that she is to be wrapped in bubble wrap....


Hmmm, that might have helped when I dropped my Samsung tablet on my big toe last night, ugly black bruise!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is little ted....


aaaaww


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, that might have helped when I dropped my Samsung tablet on my big toe last night, ugly black bruise!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I swear I'm not laughing at you. With you yes ???? not at you lol ????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Chocolate, knew you were a girl after my own heart ????


So, if you had to choose between a healthy diet or chocolate which would you choose? Dark, light or milk?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> He's a blithering idiot is what he is! And you should call him back and tell him we said so. ????????
> I expect to be wishing you happy 110 someday! ????????


I need that long to do all I want to do.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is the first quilt square I ever made. I made it as a work bag for my mom.
> I didn't do it by hand though.


It's exceptionally neat for a first go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just went on and on, I got a bit bored with it and then it was much too big for my bed! In the end, I sold it to Tammy, who used to be on Connections!! ????


Tammy from Shankhill Road! Another lady I really miss.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No...you are much daintier than that. Maybe it's time to slow down...don't give up any of what you like doing but just take it slower. I don't want you poorly for York.


I only went to the airport on Wednesday, then caught up with some accounts. Thursday and today I spent in the POppy Shop but yesterday I was home all day. We are making lots of money so it's worth all the effort. Thousands of pounds have been banked already with two weeks to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're a fool if you take any notice of the dumb head! I could lamp him......the stupid man.


I almost told him to sod off!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't you worry about that my Saxy.....when I wake in the night I try to get there quickly but sometimes I just say get there. Now I think that's getting older! I have to get there when the thought just enters my head...well...that enough talk of my pee pees.....


I'm happy to say it hasn't happened again. I;m normally a real camel.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know someone who will definitely have some. I'd be very surprised if she hasn't.....


and she's keeping it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I remember going out for a meal in York...and Shand wanted mushy peas. When they came there was only a teaspoonful, boy did she tell them.....I was so proud of her. I thought her and me would make good lamping partners. She never did get more peas. I love that lady.


Gosh I'd forgotten that incident. We were so proud of her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> What is this alone you all keep speaking of??...never have a quiet moment here.......


You really must try it sometime, even just go for a long walk on your own, find a park bench and ....nothing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's todays offerings...


They are all so colourful, it's going to be a complicated quilt.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi all, went to the ocean today, it was so nice to smell the salty air, made me feel like a new person! Mr J is having better days recently thanks to a new BP med, it has turned things around. We have so much to be grateful for. xxx


It looks so peaceful. There is always something to be grateful for.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She made me laugh, with her dry SOH. On tge way to York the second time, she got on our train at Peterborough with a massive flask, loads of food and a great bale of fabric for me, I don't know how she carried it all!! Xxxx ❤


and a knitted baby girl set for me, and lord knows what else.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, foggy Norfolk. Had a bedside cabinet and small wardrobe delivered already this morning so will be assembling those today. A new router is being delivered sometime today so if I go missing don't be surprised DH has to set it up and anything could happen. Then this afternoon someone is coming to look at our new extractor fan in the kitchen, it is supposed to be a quiet one and sounds like a jet taking off instead, hope he can quieten it or it won't be used much. In between all that might try and get some knitting done. Boiler man came teatime yesterday to try and even out our heating. One end of the house is roasting and the other end cool. He thought it would be a quick job to do on his way home. No chance and as he had promised to take his wife and kids out last night he will be back tomorrow to sort it. It's all go here. You all have a more peaceful day. xx


Good grief woman, what else will you find?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hoping you can find the strength to come through this Polly, it's not a nice feeling being overwhelmed by stuff. It doesn't matter how much others cope with, you are you and this is your limit...


Well said, and I agree with every word.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am now back home, and DD will be back home, as soon as her transport can be arranged. she has to wait until a flight comes from Pt Lincoln with a patient, so that she can be flown home!
> She thought she was going home on Wednesday, but she is still waiting! I am so happy that she is finally almost better, but although she is almost recovered, with only one remaining evidence of her illness, she had 4 pockets of a very serious infection (Staph Aurius) in her lungs, 3 of which had become encapsulated, and so will not cause any lasting damage, but the 4th one caused some necrosis (death of close tissue), and the doctors are not sure if that one will heal, but she has been assured that she will be able to do all of the things that she was able to do prior to the infection, but she will have to remember how ill she was, and to not rush into trying to do everything the way she was doing them, prior to becoming ill.
> 
> By the time she got to see her doctor, she was only able to walk a few steps, before needing to rest, and she couldn't speak more than a few words, before she needed to stop.
> ...


Poor Sissy. I hope she gets back to full health eventually.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I only went to the airport on Wednesday, then caught up with some accounts. Thursday and today I spent in the POppy Shop but yesterday I was home all day. We are making lots of money so it's worth all the effort. Thousands of pounds have been banked already with two weeks to go.


That's fantastic but you still need to look after yourself, how are you feeling now?xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay some more lovely yarn and yes some will be socks....


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Good grief woman, what else will you find?


Life's full of surprises and different men wandering around the place. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Okay some more lovely yarn and yes some will be socks....


Oh stop it, I'm getting the urge to buy again. xx :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, that might have helped when I dropped my Samsung tablet on my big toe last night, ugly black bruise!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh, dear! I hope it heals quickly. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So, if you had to choose between a healthy diet or chocolate which would you choose? Dark, light or milk?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I only went to the airport on Wednesday, then caught up with some accounts. Thursday and today I spent in the POppy Shop but yesterday I was home all day. We are making lots of money so it's worth all the effort. Thousands of pounds have been banked already with two weeks to go.


That's brilliant, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, dear! I hope it heals quickly. xxxooo


It's ok thanks Pam, only hurts when I poke it. Yes, I know!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's ok thanks Pam, only hurts when I poke it. Yes, I know!!! ???? Xxxx


????????????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I an envious. I do not have any yarn that looks that great.


binkbrice said:


> Okay some more lovely yarn and yes some will be socks....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Well Flo did it again this year. This a.m. she text asking if I had a red or a blue hat Lilly could wear with her Halloween costume. Gee, no I do not. I quickly tried to made a red hat. The yarn was ugly, the cable broke, I dropped the stitches and then Mr. Wonderful wanted my attention. I finally finished the ugly red hat. Then I looked at her character and realized I had the perfect blue yarn to go with her costume. So I rushed to make another hat and I was just doing the decreases on the last row when they walked in. Then she asks if I have a camouflage hat for Jason to go with his costume. Seriously, it is show time and you are looking for a hat. Amazingly I had one hat left from the 100 hats I just gave away. It was a camouflage hat in his size. It was eerie how that one hat had fallen out the bin when we donated them. Susan do you think someone was watching out for Jason so he would have a hat?
This is the third year in a row she has requested a handmade hat on trick or treat day. Next year I will ask ahead of time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the smile. I hope it stops hurting when you poke it.



London Girl said:


> It's ok thanks Pam, only hurts when I poke it. Yes, I know!!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So, if you had to choose between a healthy diet or chocolate which would you choose? Dark, light or milk?


Hahahaha.... milk of course.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's exceptionally neat for a first go.


Thank you, I had a very good tutor. Miss Marla has been quilting most of her life. All I had to do was pay attention when she showed me stuff lol. I'm still learning.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I only went to the airport on Wednesday, then caught up with some accounts. Thursday and today I spent in the POppy Shop but yesterday I was home all day. We are making lots of money so it's worth all the effort. Thousands of pounds have been banked already with two weeks to go.


I forgot to ask what the poppy shop is? I'm sorry. I was just saying about paying attention... But I don't remember. Is it your shop? If so well done you! If not.. well done you lol ????❣


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> quote=London Girl]I'm sad for you dear, babies are very addictive! I bet she will be missing you as much as you are missing her!! xxxx





linkan said:


> Thanks, I really hope she doesn't miss me. I want her to have a good time. Her other grandma loves her as much as I do, she doesn't get to see her very often. I'm so lucky to see her everyday.
> But I still found myself tearing up before she left ????
> That's my little snuggle bug.


Hi Ange, your little Snugglebug will be home today, if she isn't already there now!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You really must try it sometime, even just go for a long walk on your own, find a park bench and ....nothing.


That's so super hard for her to get. I'd give her a break, but then I'd have to find a place to hide all the bodies .
???????????? ????????????????????????????????????????????

I know... That sounded terrible lol, but she'll get the joke.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Okay some more lovely yarn and yes some will be socks....


Is that a new pumpkins bag? I don't remember that one.... ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Well Flo did it again this year. This a.m. she text asking if I had a red or a blue hat Lilly could wear with her Halloween costume. Gee, no I do not. I quickly tried to made a red hat. The yarn was ugly, the cable broke, I dropped the stitches and then Mr. Wonderful wanted my attention. I finally finished the ugly red hat. Then I looked at her character and realized I had the perfect blue yarn to go with her costume. So I rushed to make another hat and I was just doing the decreases on the last row when they walked in. Then she asks if I have a camouflage hat for Jason to go with his costume. Seriously, it is show time and you are looking for a hat. Amazingly I had one hat left from the 100 hats I just gave away. It was a camouflage hat in his size. It was eerie how that one hat had fallen out the bin when we donated them. Susan do you think someone was watching out for Jason so he would have a hat?
> This is the third year in a row she has requested a handmade hat on trick or treat day. Next year I will ask ahead of time.


Oh yeah that's awesome ❣ definitely need to get her to commit to some hat colors ahead of time.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So, if you had to choose between a healthy diet or chocolate which would you choose? Dark, light or milk?





London Girl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: ❤


My chance is Dark, all the way! Milk chocolate is far too sweet for me, but white chocolate has no chocolate in it, at all! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> He Ange, your little Snugglebug will be home today, if she isn't dready there, now!ððð xoxoxo


Yup.. probably about 8 hours from now. I can't wait to hold her I've missed her so much!!
They did share a few pics a day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup.. probably about 8 hours from now. I can't wait to hold her I've missed her so much!!
> They did share a few pics a day.


Thereyou go, she doesn't look any different, and she isn't walking yet! sharing does get easier, as she gets older, but it might stillbehard to deal with. Where is the father, when she is with the other grandma, hopefully nowhere near the place! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Now I am going to do a little catchup, then I might read for a bit, if my (R)eye allows it, I am still waiting foran appointment, but it could be months away yet! ????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thereyou go, she doesn't look any different, and she isn't walking yet! sharing does get easier, as she gets older, but it might stillbehard to deal with. Where is the father, when she is with the other grandma, hopefully nowhere near the place! xoxoxo


He is in a mental facility or was.. no idea where he is really. His mother knows he isn't to be near her or the baby. . But I don't trust her.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Now I am going to do a little catchup, then I might read for a bit, if my (R)eye allows it, I am still waiting foran appointment, but it could be months away yet! ????????


Now that I've caught up I best get some rest before she gets home ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> He is in a mental facility or was.. no idea where he is really. His mother knows he isn't to be near her or the baby. . But I don't trust her.


You should be kept aware of where he is IMHO. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter. DH has gone off to the recycling centre with a car load of stuff and the house is looking more like a house and not a rubbish dump. Nothing else planned for the day so will stay in the warm and knit. Have a good Sunday. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Well Flo did it again this year. This a.m. she text asking if I had a red or a blue hat Lilly could wear with her Halloween costume. Gee, no I do not. I quickly tried to made a red hat. The yarn was ugly, the cable broke, I dropped the stitches and then Mr. Wonderful wanted my attention. I finally finished the ugly red hat. Then I looked at her character and realized I had the perfect blue yarn to go with her costume. So I rushed to make another hat and I was just doing the decreases on the last row when they walked in. Then she asks if I have a camouflage hat for Jason to go with his costume. Seriously, it is show time and you are looking for a hat. Amazingly I had one hat left from the 100 hats I just gave away. It was a camouflage hat in his size. It was eerie how that one hat had fallen out the bin when we donated them. Susan do you think someone was watching out for Jason so he would have a hat?
> This is the third year in a row she has requested a handmade hat on trick or treat day. Next year I will ask ahead of time.


Flo just knows what we all know, you are magic!!! So glad that worked out, really annoying to have to disappoint your loved ones!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's so super hard for her to get. I'd give her a break, but then I'd have to find a place to hide all the bodies .
> ???????????? ????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I know... That sounded terrible lol, but she'll get the joke.


I think we all get it and we all understand!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup.. probably about 8 hours from now. I can't wait to hold her I've missed her so much!!
> They did share a few pics a day.


Gorgeous, I bet she will be thrilled to see you - and you her!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> He is in a mental facility or was.. no idea where he is really. His mother knows he isn't to be near her or the baby. . But I don't trust her.


I understand that, whatever they've done, they are still your kid and it would be sooooo hard to turn them away, especially if they needed you, even though she would know how wrong and dangerous that could be. I hope her conscience and love for Rosebud is stronger than her maternal instinct!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a brightish London. We are off to the supermarket any minute, after that it will be more embroidery and maybe some knitting. Have a lovely day or whatever you have, catch you all later!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, a lovely autumn day. Managed to alter the clocks, well most f them! The oven timer is now on for 11 hrs!!!

DD & LM1 are off to the cinema and I am having a lazy breakfast. Then they will be back for lunch.

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, a lovely autumn day. Managed to alter the clocks, well most f them! The oven timer is now on for 11 hrs!!!
> 
> DD & LM1 are off to the cinema and I am having a lazy breakfast. Then they will be back for lunch.
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xxx


Will join you in the laziness today. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will join you in the laziness today. xx


Good. Sausage casseroles in the oven. Now to have a shower. Then it will be wine o'clock x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good. Sausage casseroles in the oven. Now to have a shower. Then it will be wine o'clock x


Venison steaks for us with roast potatoes and veg. Will have to wait for this evening for TM time. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Venison steaks for us with roast potatoes and veg. Will have to wait for this evening for TM time. xx


I picked up some reduced price fillet steak at the supermarket, so guess what we are having tonight?!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Venison steaks for us with roast potatoes and veg. Will have to wait for this evening for TM time. xx


Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll

We had great conversations with our neighbors and with their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world and very creative. We're going to crochet together. She does beautiful wall hangings something like this.

https://www.goldenlucycrafts.com/2018/09/15/crochet-wall-hanging-fall/


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
> https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll
> 
> We had great conversations with our neighbors and the their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world too and very creative.


So glad it all went well and you all had some fun. Happy to know you have great neighbours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

When I asked DS how we would get around if I don't ride a bike or a motorbike, he said they had a limousine laid on for me for my trip. He was joking, of course but then sent me this picture!! They are moving to another house in a couple of weeks, still have a pool and my room has a view of the river!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I asked DS how we would get around if I don't ride a bike or a motorbike, he said they had a limousine laid on for me for my trip. He was joking, of course but then sent me this picture!! They are moving to another house in a couple of weeks, still have a pool and my room has a view of the river!! xxxx


You are going to have so much fun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are going to have so much fun.


I think I am!!! :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
> https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll
> 
> We had great conversations with our neighbors and with their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world and very creative. We're going to crochet together. She does beautiful wall hangings something like this.
> ...


Oh wow. Sounds like good times are ahead. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I asked DS how we would get around if I don't ride a bike or a motorbike, he said they had a limousine laid on for me for my trip. He was joking, of course but then sent me this picture!! They are moving to another house in a couple of weeks, still have a pool and my room has a view of the river!! xxxx


Which one are you? Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I picked up some reduced price fillet steak at the supermarket, so guess what we are having tonight?!!! xxxx


Sausages? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> When I asked DS how we would get around if I don't ride a bike or a motorbike, he said they had a limousine laid on for me for my trip. He was joking, of course but then sent me this picture!! They are moving to another house in a couple of weeks, still have a pool and my room has a view of the river!! xxxx


Yes I can just picture you all on one motorbike going round the sites. Sounds like you'll have a nice outlook. Can't wait to see all you photos. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, or any of the UK ladies, what is so good about Mushy Peas? I have tried them, but I can't say I liked them! I prefer my peas to remain in their original roundness, especially if they are of the variety that has a nice sweet taste! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


there is a vast difference between mashed peas and mushy peas. You have to have the real thing, rather more yellow in colour than the bright pea green.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Reminds me of a book I read. "Prayers for sale". The lady in the story always had little fabric pieces, needles and thread in her bag. Just in case she was out and about she would have something to work on . I loved the idea so much. So I've got a little bag of paper piecing octagons . I don't take it everywhere, but it is a nice little to go project for docters offices and such.


What a good idea.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just happen to like mushy peas, frozen peas, garden peas, steeped peas, chick peas.....infact most peas.


you can have them all and leave me out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh wow. Sounds like good times are ahead. Xxxxx


Oh that's lovely! I'd like to see the same tree crocheted for all four seasons!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Which one are you? Xxx


I'm running behind!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you can have them all and leave me out.


All we are saying is give peas a chance!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Do you remember when we called ourselves the Tena's ?
> It is still the perfect inside joke ????


You were still doing so when I came on board. One of the best things I ever did. Come on board that is.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen asked me why I drive so fast, I told her I simply like to get where I'm going. I'm all for beaming me up Scotty!
> Can you imagine how lovely it would be to be able to pop over to anywhere in an instant?!


You would frighten the life out of people. But it would be nice to simply pop over!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We did! Wetherspoons was very accommodating!! xxxx


are they ever not?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You know, I have rarely been complimented except here. Thank you so much.


It should happen more often. You really are a lovely person. Sad that we tend to criticise more than we praise.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh that's lovely! I'd like to see the same tree crocheted for all four seasons!! xxxx


That would make a great grouping.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All we are saying is give peas a chance!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Love it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the 2 latest squares


I've run out of words! You are churning them out and they are all so clever and neatly done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EDT and 4'C (39'F). The temperature will be getting up to 11'C, so a cool day.
> My ankle has been bothering me so I've been putting more weight on my other leg and now my knee on that side is complaining. And I can't find my Voltaren. I'm hoping I left it at work.
> Yesterday I rubbed some of Bella's CBD in, sorry Bella, but my ankle wasn't a problem for Knit Night.
> I need to buy tires and rims tomorrow so, of course, there was new yarn to buy at the LYS. And it was purple (and other colours). So now I'm looking for a pattern. Yea, I get to browse Ravelry all day to find the right one. Watch, all H*** will break loose today.


Then I hope you had the quietist day ever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good thoughts. We all have our signs. During cancer treatment, mine had FIGHT and BELIEVE on it, now in this fight to get the builder sanctioned, this is it.


Oh I so want that. Maybe I'll have one made up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> All we are saying is give peas a chance!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oh we are full of it today aren't we? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's really wet and miserable here today. We've had such a good week and so shouldn't complain, but I would have liked to get one last walk in.


Maybe over the weekend? It's pleasant weather for walking here ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Trying to restrict the palette to reds creams browns and greens.


I did notice the autumn colours theme. It will be amazing when it is finished. I'm looking forward to actually seeing the real thing then. Although I've only got a few short years left you know! (silly doctor)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely autumn here. Within a week the leaves have gone from green to yellow and are now coming down.


Coming down yellow and landing red. Very much your time of year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's raining, raining and raining. The temp. Has been up to 4C. A perfect day to stay in and do your own stuff. I've been sudokuing again today, but not doing so well today. I get days like that when I can't get them solved without a struggle. Still haven't got the washing done neither.
> 
> Marg came up for a cup of tea. She'd been to m&s for some food and brought me some rice puddings. She also bought me a fresh cream chocolate eclair...I meant to have it befor I came on line, but I've forgotten. I'll have it tomorrow. We've been talking about having babies at home instead of going into hospital. I think I'd have liked mine at home but I know you are safer in hospital. In those day we had to stay in hospital for 10days. These days you can be out the next day if all is well. But I think it would be cozier having babies at home. What do you all think?
> 
> ...


How did you forget a fresh cream eclair? 
Your very first payday is something special.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have a coal effect electric fire in our lounge, we never use it for heat but I love to see the flame effect when it gets colder, it looks so cosy! I was admiring Susan's when I visited her, it was so quiet, where the fan on mine is really noisy. Found another new one on Ebay and it arrived today, I love it, it is silent but gives a lovely cosy glow!!


Very nice. I could cosy up in front of that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You should be kept aware of where he is IMHO. xx


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter. DH has gone off to the recycling centre with a car load of stuff and the house is looking more like a house and not a rubbish dump. Nothing else planned for the day so will stay in the warm and knit. Have a good Sunday. xx


Good plan for the day! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dull and dreary London. No rain yet but it's on the way, not too cold though!
> 
> Have decided to embroider some Christmassy cushion covers and chair backs, as a change from squares, will start that later today but really need to have a tidy up around here first!
> 
> ...


OMG how those gorgeous kids are growing up!
(good job I read through that and amended it. My finger hit the wrong key and said they were frowing up)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> My notification box keeps switching itself off, anyone else having the same problem? xx


No


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon from a very wet m1 services. Our return journey is taking longer than it should!


What a shame to end your holiday that way. I hope it speeded up after that and you were soon home and cosy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

clever. Maybe I should try that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
> https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll
> 
> We had great conversations with our neighbors and with their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world and very creative. We're going to crochet together. She does beautiful wall hangings something like this.
> ...


So glad you had such a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Will do. One hold up was due to rubber necking the multiple crash north bound that has closed the motorway in that direction


at least you were going in the right direction!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are going to have so much fun.


I agree! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought those of you living in the UK might find this useful tonight


I do the last one. It will be correct now!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it!


I thank you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh we are full of it today aren't we? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Full of what?!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You were still doing so when I came on board. One of the best things I ever did. Come on board that is.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello alll. It's another cold 4C and rained all day until now. The rain seems to be stopping. I might get some washing dried tomorrow. Nothing's happened because I've not seen anyone today. I had lasagne for my lunch, it was quite nice. I've got a chocolate eclair cake for my picnic in bed.
> 
> Rebecca I hope you are home safe and sound. I like to think that all of you are having a good weekend, whatever the weather. Looks like I'm into my long winter coat this week. The clocks go back an hour so the mornings are lighter but the evenings are darker earlier I don't drive in the dark...only if I really have to, but I'm frightened of it.
> 
> Love yawl.. Xx


I wore my winter coat Thursday evening. This kidney infection is making me feel the cold. Well, at least it's stopped hurting. I just wish DH would stop telling people I have a contaminated offal.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG how those gorgeous kids are growing up!
> (good job I read through that and amended it. My finger hit the wrong key and said they were frowing up)


They probably do from time to time!!! Charlotte is now 7.5 and Theo is 3.5, years, that is!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Again


Eternal Beau! Do you have a complete set as well?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Eternal Beau! Do you have a complete set as well?


I collected that when we moved to Cornwall, sadly it's all gone now :sm26: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That's fantastic but you still need to look after yourself, how are you feeling now?xx


no more painful kidney, just stiffness. A few more ABs to go.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Life's full of surprises and different men wandering around the place. xx


Well you never had that in Wales!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Moron parents bold kids.





nitz8catz said:


> Unfortunately there seem to be more and more kids like that. I'm glad that I had a mother who stayed home with me (at least for my first 10 years) to teach me right from wrong. I know a lot of these kids don't have that.


Ok, I chihally read Polly's comment as "Moon Parents", but when I Copied it, for inclusion in my post, I saw that it 
was actually " moron parents", and that made much more sense to me, That is of course, if I have hold of the correct end of the stick! :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I forgot to ask what the poppy shop is? I'm sorry. I was just saying about paying attention... But I don't remember. Is it your shop? If so well done you! If not.. well done you lol ????❣


The poppy is the symbol of remembrance for the Royal British Legion and every year up to 11th November we collect for veterans and service families. We borrow a shop for a few weeks and sell poppy items. It's going very well again this year. The street collections are amazing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> no more painful kidney, just stiffness. A few more ABs to go.


Make sure you take them all, hope you're 100% again very soon!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Prunes and noodles?


London Girl said:


> I picked up some reduced price fillet steak at the supermarket, so guess what we are having tonight?!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hm. Maybe men in sheeps clothing?



SaxonLady said:


> Well you never had that in Wales!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All we are saying is give peas a chance!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


shan't!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I collected that when we moved to Cornwall, sadly it's all gone now :sm26: xxxx


I still have the complete set intact, including the kitchenware, and table coverings. It all comes out over Christmas.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Make sure you take them all, hope you're 100% again very soon!! xxxx


I wouldn't stop taking them in case it started hurting agin. Too painful!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> No


Mine's started to behave again, for now. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EDT and 7'C (55'F). It's dark right now but will be sunny with temperature in the mid-teens (c). I'm hoping to get out for a walk at lunch. The wind has pulled a lot of leaves off the trees.
> After November 1st you will no longer be able to use tokens, or even cash, to get on the subway and buses in Toronto. You'll have to use a Presto card (our Oyster card) to get on. There are complaints that it's not easy to get a Presto card as they are currently only mailed out to your address. All this to eliminate a few employees who spend all day sitting on a stool in a tiny booth to collect tokens and cash. If anyone comes over here in the future, you'll have to let me know so I can get cards, but you've already done 2 coasts and the centre of Canada, so not much more to see. :sm01:
> My scarf is about 4 feet long now.
> ps; that fellow who fell through the top of the subway.. apparently only his foot fell through. He was drilling for soil samples in the basement of a building because they were having issues with their concrete cracking (Might be because they were too close to the subway tunnel:???)


It might very well be that! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hm. Maybe men in sheeps clothing?


and wellies.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had far too much to say for myself today catching up. I'll go away now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Full of what?!!! :sm23: xxxx


I'll let you fill in the blank. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Well you never had that in Wales!


True, just sheep. xx :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Prunes and noodles?


Actually that sounds quite nice but I think I'll stick with my steak!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, I am now back home, and DD will be back home, as soon as her transport can be arranged. she has to wait until a flight comes from Pt Lincoln with a patient, so that she can be flown home!
> She thought she was going home on Wednesday, but she is still waiting! I am so happy that she is finally almost better, but although she is almost recovered, with only one remaining evidence of her illness, she had 4 pockets of a very serious infection (Staph Aurius) in her lungs, 3 of which had become encapsulated, and so will not cause any lasting damage, but the 4th one caused some necrosis (death of close tissue), and the doctors are not sure if that one will heal, but she has been assured that she will be able to do all of the things that she was able to do prior to the infection, but she will have to remember how ill she was, and to not rush into trying to do everything the way she was doing them, prior to becoming ill.
> 
> By the time she got to see her doctor, she was only able to walk a few steps, before needing to rest, and she couldn't speak more than a few words, before she needed to stop.
> ...


This bit is an update on Sissy (DD4). In the above comment, we all thought she was heading home on Tuesday, but that flight had to go to another emergency, so she had to wait longer. She finally got back to her local hospital yesterday (Sunday), around lunchtime, and she hadn't let any one know, incase she jinxed herself again, so she had to let her familyknow that she wasback in home territory; so that they could come and visit her. She has to stay in the local hospital, so that she can familiarise herself with the medication pump, that she will be using for the next 4 to 6 weeks, to make certain, that the infection is totally healed! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> That's so super hard for her to get. I'd give her a break, but then I'd have to find a place to hide all the bodies .
> ???????????? ????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> I know... That sounded terrible lol, but she'll get the joke.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Is that a new pumpkins bag? I don't remember that one.... ????


Uuummm yees I have a new Christmas one too but it wasn't beside me soooo it didn't get in the picture!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe the mushy peas are dried peas that are cooked and mushed. Sort of like we make pea soup out of dried peas that are cooked until soft and mushy with carrots, onions, etc added to make a soup. Do you make 12pea soup?


No I don't: I did have a go of making my own soup, but I either didn't make it properly, or that particular soup,needs *All* of the ingredients that are listed in the recipe! :sm06: :sm17: :sm04: I left some of them out, specifically any of the ingredients that I don't eat. So I might just have to make that recipe again but, this time add all of the ingredients, but the ones I have problems with, will only be used to enhance the taste! The flavour of the resulting soup soup, should have a really nice flavour, any way I am willing to try this, and will let you know how it turned out! xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
> https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll
> 
> We had great conversations with our neighbors and with their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world and very creative. We're going to crochet together. She does beautiful wall hangings something like this.
> ...


I so want to see Kiki's delivery service!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This bit is an update on Sissy (DD4). In the above comment, we all thought she was heading home on Tuesday, but that flight had to go to another emergency, so she had to wait longer. She finally got back to her local hospital yesterday (Sunday), around lunchtime, and she hadn't let any one know, incase she jinxed herself again, so she had to let her familyknow that she wasback in home territory; so that they could come and visit her. She has to stay in the local hospital, so that she can familiarise herself with the medication pump, that she will be using for the next 4 to 6 weeks, to make certain, that the infection is totally healed! ????????????


Bless her, still sending her positive healing vibes!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good afternoon and happy sunny day, it's been a breezy one, I've got work some drying done. It seems to have been a long day today, it's surprising a difference an hour makes. 

I had chocolate with Karen this morning. She is expecting one of her families coming up from, near surrey tomorrow. I hope they come to her. I've done some really hard sudokus today, but I must get on with my baby coat. Maybe I'll feel more like it when Josephine comes, I like company to knit with! ????

I've nothing more to report except I think my Tum is settling down again. I think I know what's done it...I had a tube of smarties the other night, it could have been them. I've had a lovely bath this afternoon while the sun was shining through the the bathroom window. It was lovely.

I'm going to catch up now so I might see you later. Love yawl...x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon and happy sunny day, it's been a breezy one, I've got work some drying done. It seems to have been a long day today, it's surprising a difference an hour makes.
> 
> I had chocolate with Karen this morning. She is expecting one of her families coming up from, near surrey tomorrow. I hope they come to her. I've done some really hard sudokus today, but I must get on with my baby coat. Maybe I'll feel more like it when Josephine comes, I like company to knit with! ????
> 
> ...


Might even bring some knitting to do with you. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, what a shame, never mind, it's good to know you've got it right in the end!! xxxx


Haha????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I so want to see Kiki's delivery service!


Me, too!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I an envious. I do not have any yarn that looks that great.


Me neither....I've a wardrobe full of yarn , it was bought (the wardrobe) especially for that task. But when I look there's nothing that catches my eye. There's always something just a little nicer somewhere else.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Well Flo did it again this year. This a.m. she text asking if I had a red or a blue hat Lilly could wear with her Halloween costume. Gee, no I do not. I quickly tried to made a red hat. The yarn was ugly, the cable broke, I dropped the stitches and then Mr. Wonderful wanted my attention. I finally finished the ugly red hat. Then I looked at her character and realized I had the perfect blue yarn to go with her costume. So I rushed to make another hat and I was just doing the decreases on the last row when they walked in. Then she asks if I have a camouflage hat for Jason to go with his costume. Seriously, it is show time and you are looking for a hat. Amazingly I had one hat left from the 100 hats I just gave away. It was a camouflage hat in his size. It was eerie how that one hat had fallen out the bin when we donated them. Susan do you think someone was watching out for Jason so he would have a hat?
> This is the third year in a row she has requested a handmade hat on trick or treat day. Next year I will ask ahead of time.


I don't know jinx. Seriously it wouldn't surprise me. I'm on the fence....I keep reading my little messages that the lady gave me. Some things are unexplainable. As long as Jason has a good angel that's all he needs. He already has a grandma angel. ???? So he can't go far wrong.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for the smile. I hope it stops hurting when you poke it.


Not a lot I can say to that. I poke the hole in my tooth. Other people poke all sorts of holes.????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> Yup.. probably about 8 hours from now. I can't wait to hold her I've missed her so much!!
> They did share a few pics a day.


Awwww bless her. She really needs to be loved... She's gorgeous. Will her daddy want to be back on the scene, if she's been to his parents house, or am I all mixed up?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I understand that, whatever they've done, they are still your kid and it would be sooooo hard to turn them away, especially if they needed you, even though she would know how wrong and dangerous that could be. I hope her conscience and love for Rosebud is stronger than her maternal instinct!! xxxx


I tend to not think so, I'd find it a difficult situation. Maybe they can go through the courts to have a whatever you call it....where he's not supposed to go near her..... My memory is getting worse. I was thinking of Iris my knitting friend but I couldn't remember her name this morning. I was cross and worried I case I'm getting too forgetful. I'm starting to notice I'm forgetting. Mind you I can watch the same program on tv over again and forgot what it's about.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All we are saying is give peas a chance!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Oooooooo mmmmmmmmm. Ggggggggg


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Eternal Beau! Do you have a complete set as well?


I did have, dinner service aswell. I think it's eternal belle, but when I downsized I got a bit silly and threw things out, I was ruthless. I kept the cups but the saucers went the journey, didn't think about it until I went to put the service away in the cupboards. Nowhere to be seen. Got tea pot....gravy boat...some dinner plates.. Another slip up....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some times things just make me wonder. BTW, by the way, his grandmothers name is 
Angel, so he does indeed have a grandma Angel. This great grandma tries to be good to the kids and not get in trouble with their parents. I mean seriously what is wrong with letting the wee ones eat 20 candies from their trick or treat bags. But no, their parents would not allow it.????????


grandma susan said:


> I don't know jinx. Seriously it wouldn't surprise me. I'm on the fence....I keep reading my little messages that the lady gave me. Some things are unexplainable. As long as Jason has a good angel that's all he needs. He already has a grandma angel. ???? So he can't go far wrong.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you are truly worried there are medications that can aid your memory. Also writing things down is a great way to aid your memory. I know I forget peoples names from time to time.



grandma susan said:


> I tend to not think so, I'd find it a difficult situation. Maybe they can go through the courts to have a whatever you call it....where he's not supposed to go near her..... My memory is getting worse. I was thinking of Iris my knitting friend but I couldn't remember her name this morning. I was cross and worried I case I'm getting too forgetful. I'm starting to notice I'm forgetting. Mind you I can watch the same program on tv over again and forgot what it's about.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You should be kept aware of where he is IMHO. xx


I wish we were. I got a call when he got out and a few updates from his mother , but he's hopping from friend to friend, not that I know how he has any.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oooooooo mmmmmmmmm. Ggggggggg


So glad you liked that one Susan!! xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I don’t know what’s going on with me but I feel like somebody has all my muscles in a vice grip............uuuuuggghhhh


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Early morning here! I slept great last night. The combination of keeping up with a 5 year old for several hours plus some good food and wine did me in! It was a fun night. She came in costume as Kiki so I learned of a whole new show and character.
> https://www.foundinjapan.com/blog/kikis-delivery-service-kiki-doll
> 
> We had great conversations with our neighbors and with their DD and SIL. They are into the gaming world and very creative. We're going to crochet together. She does beautiful wall hangings something like this.
> ...


Those are too cute


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> When I asked DS how we would get around if I don't ride a bike or a motorbike, he said they had a limousine laid on for me for my trip. He was joking, of course but then sent me this picture!! They are moving to another house in a couple of weeks, still have a pool and my room has a view of the river!! xxxx


Over here they would take their license and throw the bike in the impound! 
But at least they stay in shape and don't spend as much money on gas.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You were still doing so when I came on board. One of the best things I ever did. Come on board that is.


I'm eternally grateful I did too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I'm eternally grateful I did too.


Who wouldn't be, what a great bunch. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wore my winter coat Thursday evening. This kidney infection is making me feel the cold. Well, at least it's stopped hurting. I just wish DH would stop telling people I have a contaminated offal.


???????? Sorry but don't you love how they will pick one phrase and run with ❣
My dad told everyone mom gave him palsy.
Because her name is Belle and he had Belle's palsy ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They probably do from time to time!!! Charlotte is now 7.5 and Theo is 3.5, years, that is!! xxxx


I can't believe little Charlotte is that old. And that sweet pea isn't far behind her.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The poppy is the symbol of remembrance for the Royal British Legion and every year up to 11th November we collect for veterans and service families. We borrow a shop for a few weeks and sell poppy items. It's going very well again this year. The street collections are amazing.


I knew that about the Poppy's. I didn't know you did a poppy shop every year, that's awesome.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Uuummm yees I have a new Christmas one too but it wasn't beside me soooo it didn't get in the picture!


I'm jelly lol ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me neither....I've a wardrobe full of yarn , it was bought (the wardrobe) especially for that task. But when I look there's nothing that catches my eye. There's always something just a little nicer somewhere else.


I find Hanks all the time that I forgot I had. It's like getting new yarn all the time ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Not a lot I can say to that. I poke the hole in my tooth. Other people poke all sorts of holes.????


There's so much I could say to this...
It's an overload really!!????
I'm gonna resist, just know..... There is sooooooo much I could say to this ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Awwww bless her. She really needs to be loved... She's gorgeous. Will her daddy want to be back on the scene, if she's been to his parents house, or am I all mixed up?


He's mentioned it to his mom, but he's not allowed near her.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> There's so much I could say to this...
> It's an overload really!!????
> I'm gonna resist, just know..... There is sooooooo much I could say to this ????


I thought of a lot of things I could say as well but decided that perhaps it might be better not to say anything at all. xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've had far too much to say for myself today catching up. I'll go away now.


But I love reading your posts! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well here I am, with nothing much left to say, except I have just realised exactly how dangerous Dissociation can be, for those who do this, for whatever reason! :sm06: I have learnt that I have been doing this for most of my life, which is why I do not have many memories of my life, from my very early childhood, to now! As of now, I am on a mission, to unlearn, what I leant to do as a very young child; not from something very nasty, just parents trying to get their chuld to eat the food that they were led to believe that all children had to eat; so that said child would at least survive childhood ...... which I well & truly survived, and flourished, for many Decades! 

Now I really need to find a way to unlearn this very dangerous strategy. It did its job during my childhood, but now it is very unnecessary in my life, so I will be looking for something, that will keep me fully present in my life, so that I can deal with anything that might occur, instead of sidestepping them, and not knowing what might happen, while I am not fully present! 

I do not know how to go about this, so wish me luck, in this endeavor, and hope I come though it, with a totally complete psyche, at the end of this search! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The poppy is the symbol of remembrance for the Royal British Legion and every year up to 11th November we collect for veterans and service families. We borrow a shop for a few weeks and sell poppy items. It's going very well again this year. The street collections are amazing.





linkan said:


> I knew that about the Poppy's. I didn't know you did a poppy shop every year, that's awesome.


The poppy is also a Memorial for Australian & New Zealand Armed Corps (ANZACs) also, and is also runs up to with 11 November. I'm not sure when the Poppy items are brought out though, but probably in late October!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> He's mentioned it to his mom, but he's not allowed near her.


I am so glad about that, perhaps he will think about his actions, a bit more, and decide that itis not worth it, to keep on the way he is behaving; and clean his act up so that he might be able to see his child, eventually! Only if he changes the way he lives his life!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well here I am, with nothing much left to say, except I have just realised exactly how dangerous Dissociation can be, for those who do this, for whatever reason! :sm06: I have learnt that I have been doing this for most of my life, which is why I do not have many memories of my life, from my very early childhood, to now! As of now, I am on a mission, to unlearn, what I leant to do as a very young child; not from something very nasty, just parents trying to get their chuld to eat the food that they were led to believe that all children had to eat; so that said child would at least survive childhood ...... which I well & truly survived, and flourished, for many Decades!
> 
> Now I really need to find a way to unlearn this very dangerous strategy. It did its job during my childhood, but now it is very unnecessary in my life, so I will be looking for something, that will keep me fully present in my life, so that I can deal with anything that might occur, instead of sidestepping them, and not knowing what might happen, while I am not fully present!
> 
> I do not know how to go about this, so wish me luck, in this endeavor, and hope I come though it, with a totally complete psyche, at the end of this search! ???????????? xoxoxo


Here for ya CM. ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I can't believe little Charlotte is that old. And that sweet pea isn't far behind her.


So scary how time flies!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am so glad about that, perhaps he will think about his actions, a bit more, and decide that itis not worth it, to keep on the way he is behaving; and clean his act up so that he might be able to see his child, eventually! Only if he changes the way he lives his life!


I just wish he would float right the heck off the planet personally.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, we have had our first frost overnight. Bentley was snot happy last evening as there were a lot of Dhwali fireworks going off. Did a bit of crochet for a change yesterday.

Creative Chaos here this morning and more town sewing up. It really is beginning to take shape.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, we have had our first frost overnight. Bentley was snot happy last evening as there were a lot of Dhwali fireworks going off. Did a bit of crochet for a change yesterday.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and more town sewing up. It really is beginning to take shape.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Looking forward to photos. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny and also frosty Norfolk, the temperature has dropped considerably. Think I'll have another easy day today as I don't feel like doing much, definitely don't feel like ironing and the dust bunnies can carry on breeding. Dinner is ready to go in the oven so all is good so far today. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, we have had our first frost overnight. Bentley was snot happy last evening as there were a lot of Dhwali fireworks going off. Did a bit of crochet for a change yesterday.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and more town sewing up. It really is beginning to take shape.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


Yes, a surprising frost here this morning too but it was only 4'C so I suppose its to be ecpected! Have fun at CC! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have heard it said that the older you are the faster it goes. I find this to be true.????



London Girl said:


> So scary how time flies!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We have snow in our forecast. I guess winter is coming on both sides of the pond.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, we have had our first frost overnight. Bentley was snot happy last evening as there were a lot of Dhwali fireworks going off. Did a bit of crochet for a change yesterday.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and more town sewing up. It really is beginning to take shape.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Maybe the dust bunnies could do the ironing?????



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny and also frosty Norfolk, the temperature has dropped considerably. Think I'll have another easy day today as I don't feel like doing much, definitely don't feel like ironing and the dust bunnies can carry on breeding. Dinner is ready to go in the oven so all is good so far today. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. We had a quiet day yesterday compared to Saturday. It was fun to look back on pictures of the wee ones Halloween for the past 4 years. Indeed each year they had a hand knit head covering to keep them warm and match their costumes. 
My honeydoer replaced the battery in my iphone. Phone is 3 years old and obsolete so the company would not replace the battery. Honeydoer knew where to purchase a new battery and he also knows how to replace it. I appreciate that man more and more every day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. We have snow in our forecast. I guess winter is coming on both sides of the pond.


Oh no not the S word already. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Maybe the dust bunnies could do the ironing?????


If only. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I slept through my alarm. Running (literally) to work now. I’ll try to catch up tonight.
Good morning and good day from Port Hope


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have heard it said that the older you are the faster it goes. I find this to be true.????


Yes indeed, I remember waiting for Christmas as a child and it felt like _years and years_ Now, Christmas comes much more frequently!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. We had a quiet day yesterday compared to Saturday. It was fun to look back on pictures of the wee ones Halloween for the past 4 years. Indeed each year they had a hand knit head covering to keep them warm and match their costumes.
> My honeydoer replaced the battery in my iphone. Phone is 3 years old and obsolete so the company would not replace the battery. Honeydoer knew where to purchase a new battery and he also knows how to replace it. I appreciate that man more and more every day.


He sounds like one amazing guy, wish I had one!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!

Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.

We also went to see the movie “Current Wars” I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'd do the poster...I agree about the principle.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


That's very nice indeed, well done on your furniture buying prowess, you have a good eye!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd do the poster...I agree about the principle.


Well, I'll give it one more go at interrogation today and see what happens!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, I remember waiting for Christmas as a child and it felt like _years and years_ Now, Christmas comes much more frequently!! xxxx


As do birthdays. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Ignore DH and put it up but without the reward bit, whoever took it doesn't deserve a reward. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


That looks a lovely piece of furniture. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I think you are right to stick to your principles. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


The buffet is lovely, Jeanette, and, yes, it goes well with the furniture. Looks like a great theater. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd do the poster...I agree about the principle.


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Pacific Northwest. Not quite cold enough for frost here this a.m. (35F), but expected for tomorrow morning. Off to run a couple of errands early this morning and then back here. Not sure yet what the rest of the day will hold. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I completely understand about the teapot I too would put up the poster. Dh was supposed to be off today but had to go to work because the opener did not show up and your right it's not safe he has a total of 14 people to run this store 98% of the time he has to run a register and he was told he was the one that had to hire people well how if he has to run a register.........


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Sadly coffee is starting to really hurt my stomach for some reason.......bummer


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello to you all, it's currently at 6C, and been fine all day except for a little shower, in which my duvet cover and towels got wet. I've been to sand b and got quite a bit of knitting done. Which makes a change. I don't know if I ever told you , but the community centre which its held in is looked after by a man called Ian. He's a very happy bloke and only wants people to be happy. Well, on a night the teenagers hang in there, and they don't care about the place. There's always someone to see to them, but last year someone pinched the electric clock off the wall. So it was replaced, well guess what....it's gone again so yet another new one is provided. The centre is limited to what they can do. I suggested wiring it up to a shock but alas he's not allowed to do that. I remember a big 55inch television got smashed one day. It's soul destroying for them such as Ian who have to mend again. They have security camera but seemingly the police aren't allowed to use them. ???? It beats me, how the perpitrators have rights on their sides. Never mind enough moaning. 

It's dark really early tonight. But I'm ok. I'm cosy in my bed with my tv, and supper. Tomorrow is over 60's. Marg never got to s and b today. She went off shopping in Middlesbrough instead. Her loss.....

I'm going to catch up now and love you all.....????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Might even bring some knitting to do with you. Xx


I wouldn't mind your wheel or weaving if you could bring it...you know the rules......do what you want, I just don't cook....a bit like judge Judy really.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some times things just make me wonder. BTW, by the way, his grandmothers name is
> Angel, so he does indeed have a grandma Angel. This great grandma tries to be good to the kids and not get in trouble with their parents. I mean seriously what is wrong with letting the wee ones eat 20 candies from their trick or treat bags. But no, their parents would not allow it.????????


They've got no spirit of adventure have they....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> There's so much I could say to this...
> It's an overload really!!????
> I'm gonna resist, just know..... There is sooooooo much I could say to this ????


Naughty girl. ????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


I like that rookie. I always think American furniture looks rich. Very nice. We've been I some luxury villas while we've been there and the furniture is great, even the bed......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think you are right to stick to your principles. Xxxx


June...why don't you put a notice up in the shop, saying. Would the person who has my teapot come and see me, June, and I'll give you some teabags to go with it. You're obviously in need......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I wouldn't mind your wheel or weaving if you could bring it...you know the rules......do what you want, I just don't cook....a bit like judge Judy really.


Mr P is watching her atm xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I did have, dinner service aswell. I think it's eternal belle, but when I downsized I got a bit silly and threw things out, I was ruthless. I kept the cups but the saucers went the journey, didn't think about it until I went to put the service away in the cupboards. Nowhere to be seen. Got tea pot....gravy boat...some dinner plates.. Another slip up....


I forgot that they made a Belle as well as a Beau. Yours has blue where mine is pink. Wrong way around!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you are truly worried there are medications that can aid your memory. Also writing things down is a great way to aid your memory. I know I forget peoples names from time to time.


What medications? I need a new brain, mine's worn out. It would fail an MOT!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> ???????? Sorry but don't you love how they will pick one phrase and run with ❣
> My dad told everyone mom gave him palsy.
> Because her name is Belle and he had Belle's palsy ????


And of course when I had shingles over Christmas he had to sing Shingle Bells.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I knew that about the Poppy's. I didn't know you did a poppy shop every year, that's awesome.


Not everywhere, but Worthing always collects the most in the county.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> But I love reading your posts! ???????? xoxoxo


Not permanently!!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not know anyone that takes these just know they are available. Copied from Google.

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved two types of medications - cholinesterase inhibitors (Aricept®, Exelon®, Razadyne®) and memantine (Namenda®) - to treat the cognitive symptoms (memory loss, confusion, and problems with thinking and reasoning)



SaxonLady said:


> What medications? I need a new brain, mine's worn out. It would fail an MOT!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well here I am, with nothing much left to say, except I have just realised exactly how dangerous Dissociation can be, for those who do this, for whatever reason! :sm06: I have learnt that I have been doing this for most of my life, which is why I do not have many memories of my life, from my very early childhood, to now! As of now, I am on a mission, to unlearn, what I leant to do as a very young child; not from something very nasty, just parents trying to get their chuld to eat the food that they were led to believe that all children had to eat; so that said child would at least survive childhood ...... which I well & truly survived, and flourished, for many Decades!
> 
> Now I really need to find a way to unlearn this very dangerous strategy. It did its job during my childhood, but now it is very unnecessary in my life, so I will be looking for something, that will keep me fully present in my life, so that I can deal with anything that might occur, instead of sidestepping them, and not knowing what might happen, while I am not fully present!
> 
> I do not know how to go about this, so wish me luck, in this endeavor, and hope I come though it, with a totally complete psyche, at the end of this search! ???????????? xoxoxo


I wish you all the luck in the world. As a child I was very withdrawn and shut myself away inside myself for comfort. I eventually forced myself to be more of a people person. Now I love everybody!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The poppy is also a Memorial for Australian & New Zealand Armed Corps (ANZACs) also, and is also runs up to with 11 November. I'm not sure when the Poppy items are brought out though, but probably in late October!


Ours was 28th October. The shop is open every day until 9th November.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Maybe the dust bunnies could do the ironing?????


honey bunnies!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


I love the buffet. And the theatre.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ignore DH and put it up but without the reward bit, whoever took it doesn't deserve a reward. xxxx


From the conversation I have had today, it seems more and more likely that it went missing at the Working Men's Club where the event as taking place. I've been there once and phoned several times, as have the boss and one of the ladies who was there on the day and the club says it definitely wasn't there. However, I think I have proved that the boss didn't label them for me as she promised. Where's Hercule Poirot when you want him??!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The buffet is lovely, Jeanette, and, yes, it goes well with the furniture. Looks like a great theater. xxxooo


I like the title 'buffet' for that lovely piece of furniture, we would call it a sideboard over here!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not know anyone that takes these just know they are available. Copied from Google.
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved two types of medications - cholinesterase inhibitors (Aricept®, Exelon®, Razadyne®) and memantine (Namenda®) - to treat the cognitive symptoms (memory loss, confusion, and problems with thinking and reasoning)


Im don't suppose our NHS has approved them, as they would then have to supply them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I completely understand about the teapot I too would put up the poster. Dh was supposed to be off today but had to go to work because the opener did not show up and your right it's not safe he has a total of 14 people to run this store 98% of the time he has to run a register and he was told he was the one that had to hire people well how if he has to run a register.........


Oh dear, why do people expect so much of the willing ones? Same at the shop today, I got in at twelve to find the boss is off sick for the whole week and she had put her nemesis in charge!! It wasn't a bad day but confusing as this person does not do things as we have been taught. Really got every ounce of energy out of Miriam and I today, exhausted now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sadly coffee is starting to really hurt my stomach for some reason.......bummer


I wonder what that's all about, don't leave it unchecked if other things start to do that too!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We had a funeral today for a 98-year old FEPOW veteran. His brother gave the eulogy. It was in Brighton and their crematorium is so cold. I am still warning up.

Two meetings tomorrow with the Poppy Shop in between. I doubt I will be in here.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello to you all, it's currently at 6C, and been fine all day except for a little shower, in which my duvet cover and towels got wet. I've been to sand b and got quite a bit of knitting done. Which makes a change. I don't know if I ever told you , but the community centre which its held in is looked after by a man called Ian. He's a very happy bloke and only wants people to be happy. Well, on a night the teenagers hang in there, and they don't care about the place. There's always someone to see to them, but last year someone pinched the electric clock off the wall. So it was replaced, well guess what....it's gone again so yet another new one is provided. The centre is limited to what they can do. I suggested wiring it up to a shock but alas he's not allowed to do that. I remember a big 55inch television got smashed one day. It's soul destroying for them such as Ian who have to mend again. They have security camera but seemingly the police aren't allowed to use them. ???? It beats me, how the perpitrators have rights on their sides. Never mind enough moaning.
> 
> It's dark really early tonight. But I'm ok. I'm cosy in my bed with my tv, and supper. Tomorrow is over 60's. Marg never got to s and b today. She went off shopping in Middlesbrough instead. Her loss.....
> 
> I'm going to catch up now and love you all.....????????


I know what you mean, what's the matter with people today, have they no respect for _anything_? We often find empty coat hangers in the shop, where stuff has been stolen but I believe in karma and these nasties will get their just desserts one day!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June...why don't you put a notice up in the shop, saying. Would the person who has my teapot come and see me, June, and I'll give you some teabags to go with it. You're obviously in need......


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I like it!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world. As a child I was very withdrawn and shut myself away inside myself for comfort. I eventually forced myself to be more of a people person. Now I love everybody!


...and everybody loves you, at east, we all do!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all, bright and sunny here in London but c-c-cold!!! I am going to work two hours early today as there are three staff absent, all with good reason, and the boss would be on her own, which isn't very safe. I made a reward poster for my teapot but DH said it's too much and to let it go. Don't really need it but it's the principle, don't you know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe and well and I'll see you this evening!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Post that poster!!!!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


That buffet is gorgeous ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear. When I went shopping with my niece she would leave the hangers on the rack and only take the item up front and pay for it. She did not like messing with hangers. Maybe some of your customers do that also.

an, what's the matter with people today, have they no respect for _anything_? We often find empty coat hangers in the shop, where stuff has been stolen but I believe in karma and these nasties will get their just desserts one day!! xxxx[/quote]


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Im don't suppose our NHS has approved them, as they would then have to supply them.


Some of the side affects are worse than what they are for.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Oh the word I'm feeling today. 

The world feels upside down sometimes doesn't it. 
Where all the criminals have rights but we don't. 
There's no real punishment or consequences for anything so why not just do whatever you will. It's pitiful.

My big ol' belly is giving me grief, not in the way of some. The heat and friction has caused a boil and I literally pulled a blood clot the size of an earth worm out of it. Talk about disturbing. I put paste and powder under there but I burn so hot it doesn't help much. 
I'm thinking on cutting all my hair off so I can better manage it. It's gotten down to me bum lol. 

That's a lot of TMI for today. Hope y'all are all doing better. Me in gonna pick my big ol butts up and get back on the treadmill ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> And of course when I had shingles over Christmas he had to sing Shingle Bells.


I bet he wouldn't be joking around is he had had shingles. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like the title 'buffet' for that lovely piece of furniture, we would call it a sideboard over here!! xxxx


That, too, or "server". The buffets I knew as a child we're much wider and a sideboard had a hutch top. This one is probably more of a "bar" cabinet for wine and hard liquor, but just the right size for a serving "from" piece to keep the main table uncluttered.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear. When I went shopping with my niece she would leave the hangers on the rack and only take the item up front and pay for it. She did not like messing with hangers. Maybe some of your customers do that also.
> 
> an, what's the matter with people today, have they no respect for _anything_? We often find empty coat hangers in the shop, where stuff has been stolen but I believe in karma and these nasties will get their just desserts one day!! xxxx


[/quote]

We have a rule that if someone brings an item to the desk without a hanger, we send them back for it!! That way, we know if something has been pinched!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh the word I'm feeling today.
> 
> The world feels upside down sometimes doesn't it.
> Where all the criminals have rights but we don't.
> ...


Oh bless! Sending you many cyber hugs!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That, too, or "server". The buffets I knew as a child we're much wider and a sideboard had a hutch top. This one is probably more of a "bar" cabinet for wine and hard liquor, but just the right size for a serving "from" piece to keep the main table uncluttered.


Whatever you call it, it's perfect!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Whatever you call it, it's perfect!!!


I'm thrilled with the find.

Sad, though, that the reason it was for sale is a family from Chile is moving back there because they no longer feel welcomed here after 14 years. No politics; just statement of fact.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! Sending you many cyber hugs!! xxxx


Thanks and well received. Sorry for the over sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless! Sending you many cyber hugs!! xxxx


Me, too, Angela! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Thanks and well received. Sorry for the over sharing.


Not over sharing at all just telling it how it is and unburdening a bit on us. No problems. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good idea. In an effort to be helpful I pick up extra coat hangers as I shop and take them to the counter. That certainly would not work in your shop. I did not like it when my niece did that so I got in the habit of picking up extra hangers. I also put things back where they belong and do other things I know/believe help the volunteers that run the shop. Silly me. ????


London Girl said:


> We have a rule that if someone brings an item to the desk without a hanger, we send them back for it!! That way, we know if something has been pinched!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My dear, perhaps it is time to make the doctors appointment you have been putting off for more than 2 months? ????????????



linkan said:


> Oh the word I'm feeling today.
> 
> The world feels upside down sometimes doesn't it.
> Where all the criminals have rights but we don't.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like the title 'buffet' for that lovely piece of furniture, we would call it a sideboard over here!! xxxx


And in France it is a bouhe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


Like that buffet! Great find.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????????????????


When I miss time here and do catch up I bump into such as this. Probably better to just move in????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can I just mention that my DH is 85 and hasnt jitterbugged for a very long time!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Probably just needs a refresher course????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning ladies from a bright and sunny London, although it is definitely cooler now.
> 
> Unfortunately, my knee is still not so good and I have now resorted to Co codemol. I also have it strapped up with a Robert Jones bandage, you nurses will know what that is!!
> 
> ...


Oh dear....when you said your knee is still not good I thought you were responding to the jitterbug gals.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Morning all. It's bright today. I just had my worst nights sleep, I laid awake until after 5am, my mind would not turnoff. Supposed to be on our way to the coast! Haven't been out for weeks so. DH announced that we were going out, then said the car needs a run!
> My DD & her boys have been staying with us AGAIN, it's been horrible as most of her stuff is here too. She had to get out of her last place, which is a blessing. When she moved her furniture the walls in her bedroom were so wet, obvious roof trouble. She is lucky as she rang a friend who has a couple of flats, one was free. It has been totally renovated, the builder has a couple of bits to do & they will be in. Poor Kaz has no luck though, the gas man condemned how the boiler had been put in, the Sky man came to install, decided that he had the wrong number flat so for some reason decided to cut off the neighbours sky & leave hers. Her dear ex was getting it installed for them but he could arrange anything! So furniture, phone all in but the bathroom is not installed yet. At least her furniture is over there, she's not having to pay storage for that. I love them all but I so want to be able to have some much needed peace in our lives.
> See, you wish I hadn't come back. This has been such a difficult time for all of us & im not even going to start about my other bit of the family.!! Anyway I'm off to get ready to go motoring with DH, first time we have been out together for ages, might even have a nice later.


Regarding my problems I printed a sign saying. ' hang in there! This will all have a satisfactory conclusion." Somehow seeing it helps calm me down. Hope your challenges have positive conclusions.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely to see you here again Chris. Hope DD is able to move into her flat soon and you can relax a bit more. Sending you lots of love and healing hugs. Xxxxx


I thought of you when I checked out a public library mystery book by Lydia Adamson. They are older about a young lady who is an actress but watches cats for employment and solves mysteries. They are cute and involve cats. Alice Nestleton series. Hi to Bentley. 
My two are sniffling with wet noses. Finished her antibiotic. Watching him closely.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I haven't caught up yet but just had to say a huge thank you to my sis for going to the fiber arts festival with me and of course Mexican food after, I had a blast


Yummy


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That does sound good. Maybe tomorrow. We're going out for dinner tonight to celebrate our 47th wedding anniversary.


Congratulations ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> My dear, perhaps it is time to make the doctors appointment you have been putting off for more than 2 months? ????????????


It's scheduled on the 11th.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Try the supersaver again with a larger needle. It also gets softer with washing too.
> Oops about the misplaced cut.


I'll do that when I start the next piece. Thank you. I was confused about 'work 2 rows dec 1 st at neck edge in every row' so I asked a lady in ac Moore knitting aisle and she helped me. Isn't it nice that people are so kind. Now I get it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Judi (xiang) is right. You do have a "sneaky" kind of humour. And because you say it with a straight face, it seems even funnier.
> I also like what you share, very much.


Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> DD4, and her family, are now in the process of moving into their new house now, and everything was going well, until last night. When they got to the house this morning, a group of little S*?#ts broke into their house overnight, and stole a brand new Sound bar, for their tv, a whole heap of Sony Games includingone that their youngest dd received as a present. SIL will be staying at their new home now, until all of their belongings are moved from their previous house.
> 
> I really wish that anyone committing any kind of criminal act, should disappear, in a ball of fire and smoke, never to be seen again, but everything that they stole, would end up in the nearest Police Station, then returned to the rightful Owners! I don't think that is very severe, does anyone else????????? xoxoxo


They will eventually do bigger crime and find out jail isn't fun. I'm sorry this happened because I know the feeling of being invaded.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought of you when I checked out a public library mystery book by Lydia Adamson. They are older about a young lady who is an actress but watches cats for employment and solves mysteries. They are cute and involve cats. Alice Nestleton series. Hi to Bentley.
> My two are sniffling with wet noses. Finished her antibiotic. Watching him closely.


I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny and slightly warmer Norfolk, no frost this morning. Not a lot planned for the day but as the dust bunnies haven't done the ironing I shall confine them to the hoover. Then knitting. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Surrey, the sun is just coming out. Spent yesterday evening sorting out trees, houses and cars for our town map. I'll take a photo later so you can see the progress.

The coven are coming this morning, we have a wedding in a month and another baby due in March, so guess what the chat will be about. They are both girls that i have know for years as I taught them to swim as toddlers.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's foggy. The temperature is going up almost to 20'C. I'll try to get out for a walk at lunch although I've been nursing a blister from wearing new shoes on the weekend. I wore my Croc beach shoes yesterday (even though it is against the rules) because they don't have a back. This blister must be sitting on a nerve because when I touch it, it hurts all the way to my toes.
Yesterday I woke up to Bella-kitty licking my arm with her sandpaper tongue and my alarm clock tweeting away. I was two hours late. So I just put my clothes on quick, grabbed a bag of salad and some salami slices and ran to work. I was only 15 minutes late. (Yes, I flew). 
I've been working on a new kitty butt pad. It's a cotton pad for the top of the coffee table in the family room. I don't like the cats on the table, but if they confine themselves to the butt pad then I will allow it. Well the original butt pad was crocheted when they were kittens so they "overhang" the pad quite a bit now, so I'm making a new one.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought of you when I checked out a public library mystery book by Lydia Adamson. They are older about a young lady who is an actress but watches cats for employment and solves mysteries. They are cute and involve cats. Alice Nestleton series. Hi to Bentley.
> My two are sniffling with wet noses. Finished her antibiotic. Watching him closely.


Hope your cat is over his illness now, wet noses sound healthy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey, the sun is just coming out. Spent yesterday evening sorting out trees, houses and cars for our town map. I'll take a photo later so you can see the progress.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning, we have a wedding in a month and another baby due in March, so guess what the chat will be about. They are both girls that i have know for years as I taught them to swim as toddlers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Your talk of wedding reminded me, my niece is engaged to the fellow that she just moved in with. They've been together for a number of years now. Daddy (my bro) approves.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and slightly warmer Norfolk, no frost this morning. Not a lot planned for the day but as the dust bunnies haven't done the ironing I shall confine them to the hoover. Then knitting. You all have a good day. xx


The dust bunnies deserve the hoover if they didn't keep up with the ironing. :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


It's a hard life!! I'm definitely coming back as a cat, preferably, Bentley!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


Bentley has such a cute nose.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'll do that when I start the next piece. Thank you. I was confused about 'work 2 rows dec 1 st at neck edge in every row' so I asked a lady in ac Moore knitting aisle and she helped me. Isn't it nice that people are so kind. Now I get it.


Knitters/crocheters are the best people for asking questions. I haven't met one yet who wasn't willing to share their knowledge, or point you to the right person.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's foggy. The temperature is going up almost to 20'C. I'll try to get out for a walk at lunch although I've been nursing a blister from wearing new shoes on the weekend. I wore my Croc beach shoes yesterday (even though it is against the rules) because they don't have a back. This blister must be sitting on a nerve because when I touch it, it hurts all the way to my toes.
> Yesterday I woke up to Bella-kitty licking my arm with her sandpaper tongue and my alarm clock tweeting away. I was two hours late. So I just put my clothes on quick, grabbed a bag of salad and some salami slices and ran to work. I was only 15 minutes late. (Yes, I flew).
> I've been working on a new kitty butt pad. It's a cotton pad for the top of the coffee table in the family room. I don't like the cats on the table, but if they confine themselves to the butt pad then I will allow it. Well the original butt pad was crocheted when they were kittens so they "overhang" the pad quite a bit now, so I'm making a new one.


You must have needed that extra sleep, sorry it made you late for work. Hope that blister goes down soon, always put a plaster on _before_ you wear new shoes for the first time, gives you a fighting chance of stopping a blister!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's scheduled on the 11th.


I get annoyed that doctors schedule the appointment so far out that by the time you get to see them, the symptoms have changed. That's why I use the walk-in clinic a lot. I only have to wait in the waiting room and I get to see a doctor right away. The walk-in clinic can't do many tests so anything complex, they'll send you to the hospital.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That, too, or "server". The buffets I knew as a child we're much wider and a sideboard had a hutch top. This one is probably more of a "bar" cabinet for wine and hard liquor, but just the right size for a serving "from" piece to keep the main table uncluttered.


I thought it looked like a "bar" cabinet too.
Very nice. They don't make pieces like that anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh the word I'm feeling today.
> 
> The world feels upside down sometimes doesn't it.
> Where all the criminals have rights but we don't.
> ...


Time for a doctor. 
I had a fold of skin where the centre of the fold lost the skin. The doctor gave me some cream that is usually prescribed for baby's butts. But I didn't have a boil and a blood clot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know what you mean, what's the matter with people today, have they no respect for _anything_? We often find empty coat hangers in the shop, where stuff has been stolen but I believe in karma and these nasties will get their just desserts one day!! xxxx


No, they have no respect for anything. A lot of them figure things are "owed" to them. For what, I don't know. They certainly haven't contributed enough to society to be owed anything. 
Rant over.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We had a funeral today for a 98-year old FEPOW veteran. His brother gave the eulogy. It was in Brighton and their crematorium is so cold. I am still warning up.
> 
> Two meetings tomorrow with the Poppy Shop in between. I doubt I will be in here.


Are you the same person who said she was going to slow down?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, why do people expect so much of the willing ones? Same at the shop today, I got in at twelve to find the boss is off sick for the whole week and she had put her nemesis in charge!! It wasn't a bad day but confusing as this person does not do things as we have been taught. Really got every ounce of energy out of Miriam and I today, exhausted now!! xxxx


Past boss was known for dumping work on the busiest person in the office. He said that he knew it would get done then. Never did anything about the slackers.
Are any of the procedures written down for reference?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> From the conversation I have had today, it seems more and more likely that it went missing at the Working Men's Club where the event as taking place. I've been there once and phoned several times, as have the boss and one of the ladies who was there on the day and the club says it definitely wasn't there. However, I think I have proved that the boss didn't label them for me as she promised. Where's Hercule Poirot when you want him??!!!


It sounds like that club needs a poster.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world. As a child I was very withdrawn and shut myself away inside myself for comfort. I eventually forced myself to be more of a people person. Now I love everybody!


I grew up in a house where children were not to be seen or heard. Some friends of the family never heard my voice until I was over 20. Both parents encouraged me to get outside. Most often I was by myself. Which I was ok with me as I could find a tree, climb it, and read a book. I never really learned how to interact with people as a child, except to obey what adults told me to do, and was not allowed to be around while the parents were interacting with people, so didn't learn that from them. We lived in the country so there were limited amount of kids my age to interact with. My sister, on the other hand, used to attract people because she was cute. So learned early how to interact with people. She's into sales now.
Love you too Janet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not know anyone that takes these just know they are available. Copied from Google.
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has approved two types of medications - cholinesterase inhibitors (Aricept®, Exelon®, Razadyne®) and memantine (Namenda®) - to treat the cognitive symptoms (memory loss, confusion, and problems with thinking and reasoning)


My mother is on a cholinesterase inhibitor for glaucoma. It hasn't helped with memory loss or odd reasoning. Or maybe it has, and that is scarier.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's a hard life!! I'm definitely coming back as a cat, preferably, Bentley!! xxxx


It would have to be Bentley, as the feral kitties that we feed definitely don't have a pleasant, or long, life.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. It will be a slow drive in the fog.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Past boss was known for dumping work on the busiest person in the office. He said that he knew it would get done then. Never did anything about the slackers.
> Are any of the procedures written down for reference?


Probably but I expect they leave room for manoeuvre for different personalities!!! I expect to be called in on Friday but I won't mind as I'll be helping out one of the ladies that I really like!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> The dust bunnies deserve the hoover if they didn't keep up with the ironing. :sm01:


They've had in now and are in the hoover. Ha ha. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It sounds like that club needs a poster.


I don't think they would put it up. I am willing to let it go now, I just hope the person who is using it now never gets a decent cuppa out of it!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a brightish but cold London. No cinema today, it's all kids films or films we have seen or don't want to see and although I'd have gone to see Farmageddon, the Shaun the Sheep film, DH doesn't want to :sm14: :sm16: :sm22: However, we are still going out for a bite of lunch, the library and a bit of shopping!

Have a good one, as always, catch you later!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a brightish but cold London. No cinema today, it's all kids films or films we have seen or don't want to see and although I'd have gone to see Farmageddon, the Shaun the Sheep film, DH doesn't want to :sm14: :sm16: :sm22: However, we are still going out for a bite of lunch, the library and a bit of shopping!
> 
> Have a good one, as always, catch you later!! xxxxx


I'd go and see Farmageddon I like Shaun the Sheep. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'd go and see Farmageddon I like Shaun the Sheep. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Of course you do!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bless her, still sending her positive healing vibes!! xxxx


Thanks, she will still need them, for a bit longer! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Here for ya CM. ????????


Thanks CD ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> I just wish he would float right the heck off the planet personally.


Yep, there is a person, somewhere in my country, who I wish something similar for. He tried to get to see his grand daughters, but thankfully my dd talked about that, with her partner and I, and decided that he didn't deserve to see them; so for all intents & purposes, he doesn't exist for those 3 sweet girls!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, we have had our first frost overnight. Bentley was snot happy last evening as there were a lot of Dhwali fireworks going off. Did a bit of crochet for a change yesterday.
> 
> Creative Chaos here this morning and more town sewing up. It really is beginning to take shape.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx





London Girl said:


> Yes, a surprising frost here this morning too but it was only 4'C so I suppose its to be ecpected! Have fun at CC! xxxx


We have already had some very hot days, but some of our nights have still been cool enough for me to need my electric blanket on, but I don't think that will be happening for very much longer. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So scary how time flies!! Xxxx ❤





jinx said:


> I have heard it said that the older you are the faster it goes. I find this to be true.????


I am in total agreeance, with both of you most of the time; because there are still times in my life, that seem to take forever to get through. One example is when ones child (regardless of that child's age) is in hospital, with a potentially dangerous medical condition; or at the other end of the scale, when one is waiting for the arrival of an imminent grandchild ...... unless the mother has precipetous (extremely fast) deliveries!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my chilly little corner of the world. We had a quiet day yesterday compared to Saturday. It was fun to look back on pictures of the wee ones Halloween for the past 4 years. Indeed each year they had a hand knit head covering to keep them warm and match their costumes.
> My honeydoer replaced the battery in my iphone. Phone is 3 years old and obsolete so the company would not replace the battery. Honeydoer knew where to purchase a new battery and he also knows how to replace it. I appreciate that man more and more every day.


It would be wonderful to have someone in the family, who could fix some things that need fixing, or replacing! I would be extremely grateful, if one of the men in my family, happened to be a plumber, electrician or a carpenter; but unfortunately that didn't happen, but I am still extremely happy, theat each of my DD's with partners, are looked after very well, by their wonderful partners, and each of them do things for us, when we need some extra help! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes indeed, I remember waiting for Christmas as a child and it felt like _years and years_ Now, Christmas comes much more frequently!! xxxx


Time is definitely passing much more rapidly! Before I can even think of Christmas, we still have at least 5 Birthdays to get though, between now and Christmas. Every year, I say that I will begin stockpiling all of the presents, that are required throughout the year - including the Christmas presents.

The biggest flaw with doing that now, is that the children will most likely not want the kind of present that was suggested earlier in the year!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a beautiful Indian Summer yesterday so we were out and about for most of the day. We picked up a buffet found on FB Marketplace to go with the dining table and chairs we bought earlier. I think they coordinate very well and the buffet will be a pretty focal point. It is a very heavy well-built piece.
> 
> We also went to see the movie "Current Wars" I liked it very much. We found a beautiful Art Deco theater not too far away.


The Buffet is indeed beautiful piece of work! Well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Not permanently!!!!!


That's ok, then!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Ours was 28th October. The shop is open every day until 9th November.


I might have to check the shops a bit more closely, as the Poppy campaign, may have already started!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh the word I'm feeling today.
> 
> The world feels upside down sometimes doesn't it.
> Where all the criminals have rights but we don't.
> ...


Ange, just a ward of caution, about your boil, that is what originally caused the 4 abesses, in Sissy's lungs, so please be very aware of how the boil is progressing, because what happened with Sissy is very dangerous, and she was much sicker than any of us thought she was! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> They will eventually do bigger crime and find out jail isn't fun. I'm sorry this happened because I know the feeling of being invaded.


❤????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name” had preceded her in death was a shock I didn’t expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle’s ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I also will be getting rid of dust bunnies today. That is as soon as I find the Roomba. It did not come home last night and dock itself. Must be hiding out/stuck some place. 
What are you knitting? A shawl?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and slightly warmer Norfolk, no frost this morning. Not a lot planned for the day but as the dust bunnies haven't done the ironing I shall confine them to the hoover. Then knitting. You all have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I have been hoping for a picture update of the town.
Happy Taco Tuesday to you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey, the sun is just coming out. Spent yesterday evening sorting out trees, houses and cars for our town map. I'll take a photo later so you can see the progress.
> 
> The coven are coming this morning, we have a wedding in a month and another baby due in March, so guess what the chat will be about. They are both girls that i have know for years as I taught them to swim as toddlers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also will be getting rid of dust bunnies today. That is as soon as I find the Roomba. It did not come home last night and dock itself. Must be hiding out/stuck some place.
> What are you knitting? A shawl?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Being later early in the day would have me on edge all day. You did great making up all that time and almost making it to work on time.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's foggy. The temperature is going up almost to 20'C. I'll try to get out for a walk at lunch although I've been nursing a blister from wearing new shoes on the weekend. I wore my Croc beach shoes yesterday (even though it is against the rules) because they don't have a back. This blister must be sitting on a nerve because when I touch it, it hurts all the way to my toes.
> Yesterday I woke up to Bella-kitty licking my arm with her sandpaper tongue and my alarm clock tweeting away. I was two hours late. So I just put my clothes on quick, grabbed a bag of salad and some salami slices and ran to work. I was only 15 minutes late. (Yes, I flew).
> I've been working on a new kitty butt pad. It's a cotton pad for the top of the coffee table in the family room. I don't like the cats on the table, but if they confine themselves to the butt pad then I will allow it. Well the original butt pad was crocheted when they were kittens so they "overhang" the pad quite a bit now, so I'm making a new one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name" had preceded her in death was a shock I didn't expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle's ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.


That would definitely be a wake up call! So sorry to hear about your cousins passing. Sending many condolences and comforting hugs. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Rookie, I sure hope my Roomba was not hijacked by a broomba. I absolutely have to have that appliance in my life. I spilled a bag of crackers on the carpet and the 1,000,000,000 crumbs from the bottom of the bag are waiting to be sucked up by the Roomba. I spilled a container of 1,000 bead one day. It was marvelous to let the Roomba pick them all up. However, it did not sort them into colors as I wished it would have done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Rookie, I sure hope my Roomba was not hijacked by a broomba. I absolutely have to have that appliance in my life. I spilled a bag of crackers on the carpet and the 1,000,000,000 crumbs from the bottom of the bag are waiting to be sucked up by the Roomba. I spilled a container of 1,000 bead one day. It was marvelous to let the Roomba pick them all up. However, it did not sort them into colors as I wished it would have done.


They are a wonderful appliance. Reminds me of the Jetsons whenever I see one in action.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time for a doctor.
> I had a fold of skin where the centre of the fold lost the skin. The doctor gave me some cream that is usually prescribed for baby's butts. But I didn't have a boil and a blood clot.


It's mostly gone. I plastered it with baby butt paste and gold Bond powder. 
Works wonders. 
Butt paste is literally the name of the baby cream lol.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> It's mostly gone. I plastered it with baby butt paste and gold Bond powder.
> Works wonders.
> Butt paste is literally the name of the baby cream lol.


That stuff is great.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name" had preceded her in death was a shock I didn't expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle's ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.


Oh dear, I bet that gave you a jolt!! someone must have been pretty upset when they drafted that. I reckon you have many, many happy years in front of you yet, pretty sure you'll see me out!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also will be getting rid of dust bunnies today. That is as soon as I find the Roomba. It did not come home last night and dock itself. Must be hiding out/stuck some place.
> What are you knitting? A shawl?


Dirty stop-out Roomba!!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, I bet that gave you a jolt!! someone must have been pretty upset when they drafted that. I reckon you have many, many happy years in front of you yet, pretty sure you'll see me out!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


She was also from a very large family spanning 20 years in age from oldest to youngest. If one of the older ones drafted the obituary, they very likely would mix up us younger ones. I contacted her twin brother and he'll make sure it gets corrected.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hahahaha ???? I like the Roomba we have too. I call it Steve from over the hedge. Sometimes Steve calls out for help when he gets stuck under the bed.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name" had preceded her in death was a shock I didn't expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle's ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.


That's disturbing to read that you've passed. 
Sorry about the loss of your cousin.????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


That's amazing ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


Lookin' good!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


Fantastic job.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I cannot blame the Roomba this time. I found it full up with Lego's hiding behind a chair. Now I cannot say for sure who hid the Lego's behind the chair instead of putting them away. However, there was only one little 4 year old boy playing with them.



London Girl said:


> Dirty stop-out Roomba!!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My friend bought one after I bragged about mine. She called hers Dean as it staggers around drunkenly some times when it is getting it's bearings. So mine is Jerry. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis?



linkan said:


> Hahahaha ???? I like the Roomba we have too. I call it Steve from over the hedge. Sometimes Steve calls out for help when he gets stuck under the bed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks much better than I expected and I was expecting a lot. An aerial view of the town would be fun to see along side this masterpiece.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> It looks much better than I expected and I was expecting a lot. An aerial view of the town would be fun to see along side this masterpiece.


There would be very little resemblance as we have had to move a few roads to get it all to fit!xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot blame the Roomba this time. I found it full up with Lego's hiding behind a chair. Now I cannot say for sure who hid the Lego's behind the chair instead of putting them away. However, there was only one little 4 year old boy playing with them.


I confess, it was me!!! Four year old, eh? I have to say your story made me smile, hope the Roomba has made a full recovery!! ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, it's dark so early now. I went to the over 60's today. Of course it was school holidays so our leaders grandkids landed. One 7 and ones 3. They are good kids, til the little one screams and whispers to me when we are playing bingo. Sheila (our leader) says they cry if they can't come when they are off school, and they aren't any bother. Of course they not any bother, they are sitting with me!????. Anyway they were lucky for me. They both picked a disc out of the bag for the tote double for $10 and they chose my numbers. They can't see them because they are in a bag. So I said, good kids.....then I went on to win the last house so altogether I won $19.50...good eh? That's gone in my holiday purse. 

Karen has family next door. We've just been texting. Each other because the family has just gone to their other sons and she couldn't be bothered today. She gets so down sometimes. I e just taken a photo of my picnic for bed. It'll make her smile. 

Donna is coming at ten in the morning because she has to go to a funeral. Can't be doing with times like this. I like Donna a lot, she's a nice girl, but she's not as clean and tidy as I would like. I've told her til I'm sick of different things but it just seems to go in one ear through to the other one....still she still saves me from it. Even if I tidy up after her. ????

That's about all my news for today, mundane as it is, but better than nothing, maybe! Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> From the conversation I have had today, it seems more and more likely that it went missing at the Working Men's Club where the event as taking place. I've been there once and phoned several times, as have the boss and one of the ladies who was there on the day and the club says it definitely wasn't there. However, I think I have proved that the boss didn't label them for me as she promised. Where's Hercule Poirot when you want him??!!!


Resting his little grey cells.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He has an empty recovery and is recharging after picking up all the crumbs and one stitch marker. ???? 


London Girl said:


> I confess, it was me!!! Four year old, eh? I have to say your story made me smile, hope the Roomba has made a full recovery!! ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


I think my iPad is giving up the ghost. I can see me having to get another one. More flipping cash. ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Today was your lucky day. Kids that age are bothersome to me, but not as bothersome as a newborn that got changed on the knitting table. Yikes the mother was beyond irritated when politely told not to bring the crying baby to senior citizen knitting group.



grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so early now. I went to the over 60's today. Of course it was school holidays so our leaders grandkids landed. One 7 and ones 3. They are good kids, til the little one screams and whispers to me when we are playing bingo. Sheila (our leader) says they cry if they can't come when they are off school, and they aren't any bother. Of course they not any bother, they are sitting with me!????. Anyway they were lucky for me. They both picked a disc out of the bag for the tote double for $10 and they chose my numbers. They can't see them because they are in a bag. So I said, good kids.....then I went on to win the last house so altogether I won $19.50...good eh? That's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> Karen has family next door. We've just been texting. Each other because the family has just gone to their other sons and she couldn't be bothered today. She gets so down sometimes. I e just taken a photo of my picnic for bed. It'll make her smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


It's coming on in leaps and bounds. Lots of work into that. Well done ladies...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Today was your lucky day. Kids that age are bothersome to me, but not as bothersome as a newborn that got changed on the knitting table. Yikes the mother was beyond irritated when politely told not to bring the crying baby to senior citizen knitting group.


They seem to have a notion that everyone loves their children.....at least dogs will sit quiet beside you....anyway. I'm expecting it to close after Christmas. And I will miss it, even the kids if I have to.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also will be getting rid of dust bunnies today. That is as soon as I find the Roomba. It did not come home last night and dock itself. Must be hiding out/stuck some place.
> What are you knitting? A shawl?


Made me smile thinking of your Roomba out on the town last night. I've been knitting a Father and Mrs. Christmas just for a change and am starting some glittery Christmas colours baubles. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

At least jinx knows what her roomba has been up to. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


It's getting quite busy, is your house on there? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's getting quite busy, is your house on there? xx


Yes but not quite in the right place yet. I've circled it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are a new woman since you moved. Knitting Christmas decorations is sure a change for you. Would love to see them when they are finished.



Barn-dweller said:


> Made me smile thinking of your Roomba out on the town last night. I've been knitting a Father and Mrs. Christmas just for a change and am starting some glittery Christmas colours baubles. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Where did the time go I have not accomplished much today as I had breakfast after taking Michael to school and I ended up having to lay down because I got the cold chills and couldn’t hold my eyes open I have not been sleeping good again so I know that’s why just don’t know why I keep getting the chills like I do....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you find out why you get cold shaking chills let me know, please. I will tell me doctor and then we will all know. Hope you are warmed up by now.????


binkbrice said:


> Where did the time go I have not accomplished much today as I had breakfast after taking Michael to school and I ended up having to lay down because I got the cold chills and couldn't hold my eyes open I have not been sleeping good again so I know that's why just don't know why I keep getting the chills like I do....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> He has an empty recovery and is recharging after picking up all the crumbs and one stitch marker. ????


Bless him, what a trooper!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so early now. I went to the over 60's today. Of course it was school holidays so our leaders grandkids landed. One 7 and ones 3. They are good kids, til the little one screams and whispers to me when we are playing bingo. Sheila (our leader) says they cry if they can't come when they are off school, and they aren't any bother. Of course they not any bother, they are sitting with me!????. Anyway they were lucky for me. They both picked a disc out of the bag for the tote double for $10 and they chose my numbers. They can't see them because they are in a bag. So I said, good kids.....then I went on to win the last house so altogether I won $19.50...good eh? That's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> Karen has family next door. We've just been texting. Each other because the family has just gone to their other sons and she couldn't be bothered today. She gets so down sometimes. I e just taken a photo of my picnic for bed. It'll make her smile.
> 
> ...


Well done on the winnings. Sorry Donna is so irritating about her cleaning up after herself. Sleep well! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


It looks awesome! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


Looking good


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All set up. It is a perfect match!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


Perfect xx :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


Yes, it is. Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


What she said.

Night night xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said.
> 
> Night night xx


Awwwww! Night, night to you, too. ???? xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good night.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Today was your lucky day. Kids that age are bothersome to me, but not as bothersome as a newborn that got changed on the knitting table. Yikes the mother was beyond irritated when politely told not to bring the crying baby to senior citizen knitting group.


Our group begs us to bring them ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Where did the time go I have not accomplished much today as I had breakfast after taking Michael to school and I ended up having to lay down because I got the cold chills and couldn't hold my eyes open I have not been sleeping good again so I know that's why just don't know why I keep getting the chills like I do....


Chills or cold sweat?


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


That's all very nice ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today was so super busy.. but nice. I spent most of the day with my parents. They got to play with the baby and my mom was so tickled ???? it was a good day, and now I'm gonna collapse on my bed till I wake up on my own.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said.
> 
> Night night xx


Such a handsome little man????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


Really nice


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


Your table setting, and the Buffet, look absolutely wonderful, together! I haven't seen anything so wonderful, since I was a child, in my parent's home! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a sunny and colder Norfolk, knit and natter this morning and lunch at the pub, I've done enough in-house cooking lately, then home and more knitting yep it's going to be a lazy day today. Hopefully. Have a great Wednesday. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Your table setting, and the Buffet, look absolutely wonderful, together! I haven't seen anything so wonderful, since I was a child, in my parent's home! xoxoxo


And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.

It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Perfect xx :sm24:


I completely agree! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


That looks a lovely space


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It will only go up a couple more degrees today, and rain starting and continuing through Hallowe'en tomorrow (Maybe even changing to snow flurries while the kids are out.)
Still working on the kitty butt pad. It's ugly but it is bigger than the current one.
Mum picked up some more Hallowe'en candy from the dollar store (a whopping $10 worth) so I'm not worrying about buying any more chocolate and candies. It's never good when we have leftover candies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


VERY NICE. And a nice looking community.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny and colder Norfolk, knit and natter this morning and lunch at the pub, I've done enough in-house cooking lately, then home and more knitting yep it's going to be a lazy day today. Hopefully. Have a great Wednesday. xx


I quite enjoyed when we had our knitting session at the pub. I know you will have a wonderful time.
Happy Wednesday to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All set up. It is a perfect match!


Just right.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Where did the time go I have not accomplished much today as I had breakfast after taking Michael to school and I ended up having to lay down because I got the cold chills and couldn't hold my eyes open I have not been sleeping good again so I know that's why just don't know why I keep getting the chills like I do....


Fever? From an infection? Take care.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes but not quite in the right place yet. I've circled it.


So long as everyone got to put their piece in, it doesn't have to be exactly right. No one is going to use this as a map. 
A lot of work has been done. It looks great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Made me smile thinking of your Roomba out on the town last night. I've been knitting a Father and Mrs. Christmas just for a change and am starting some glittery Christmas colours baubles. xx


We have some crocheted angels in a box somewhere. I should find them and see if they need some company.
I do have a new knitted bauble with a sheep on it, but it is too heavy to hang on the tree.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They seem to have a notion that everyone loves their children.....at least dogs will sit quiet beside you....anyway. I'm expecting it to close after Christmas. And I will miss it, even the kids if I have to.


Hopefully you can find another group to take its place.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It will only go up a couple more degrees today, and rain starting and continuing through Hallowe'en tomorrow (Maybe even changing to snow flurries while the kids are out.)
> Still working on the kitty butt pad. It's ugly but it is bigger than the current one.
> Mum picked up some more Hallowe'en candy from the dollar store (a whopping $10 worth) so I'm not worrying about buying any more chocolate and candies. It's never good when we have leftover candies.


Sounds good to me, they wouldn't be leftover for long in this house!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Today was your lucky day. Kids that age are bothersome to me, but not as bothersome as a newborn that got changed on the knitting table. Yikes the mother was beyond irritated when politely told not to bring the crying baby to senior citizen knitting group.


The owner of our LYS has never had kids and is not fond of babies either.
She does have a child knitting session once a month on a Saturday, but the kids must be at least 7 years old. We have had a couple of children that stayed into the adult knitting session after their knitting session, but they haven't been a problem and have concentrated on their knitting. They have been quite enjoyable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


No one else might want it now but it looks perfect and very classy in your lovely home!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think my iPad is giving up the ghost. I can see me having to get another one. More flipping cash. ????


Apple is phasing out the older iPads/iPods, so if it can't be updated to the current ios operating system it's going to stop working soon anyway, as Apple is going to block these older devices from getting on any network (so probably doing something to the wireless adapter).
Sorry. I have an older iPod that is going to become a brick soon. It's good that I only use it for music.
I hate when Microsoft does this too. 
If they don't want to send out new updates for the older devices, that's fine, but don't send out software that disables the old devices. That's dirty pool. And I don't like that Apple thinks this is a good idea and is doing it too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> He has an empty recovery and is recharging after picking up all the crumbs and one stitch marker. ????


That's good that Roomba is functioning again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That looks a lovely space


Definitely a pretty part of the country.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> VERY NICE. And a nice looking community.


We're loving it here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's dark so early now. I went to the over 60's today. Of course it was school holidays so our leaders grandkids landed. One 7 and ones 3. They are good kids, til the little one screams and whispers to me when we are playing bingo. Sheila (our leader) says they cry if they can't come when they are off school, and they aren't any bother. Of course they not any bother, they are sitting with me!????. Anyway they were lucky for me. They both picked a disc out of the bag for the tote double for $10 and they chose my numbers. They can't see them because they are in a bag. So I said, good kids.....then I went on to win the last house so altogether I won $19.50...good eh? That's gone in my holiday purse.
> 
> Karen has family next door. We've just been texting. Each other because the family has just gone to their other sons and she couldn't be bothered today. She gets so down sometimes. I e just taken a photo of my picnic for bed. It'll make her smile.
> 
> ...


Mum used to clean the house before the housekeeper came to clean the house. I never understood that. So long as Donna can do the heavy stuff that you can't do anymore, she's still worth the tidying.
Congratulations on your lucky win.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot blame the Roomba this time. I found it full up with Lego's hiding behind a chair. Now I cannot say for sure who hid the Lego's behind the chair instead of putting them away. However, there was only one little 4 year old boy playing with them.





London Girl said:


> I confess, it was me!!! Four year old, eh? I have to say your story made me smile, hope the Roomba has made a full recovery!! ????


I confess I played with DD's Lego more than she did. They're all gone now. She wouldn't let me keep any.

:sm19:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No one else might want it now but it looks perfect and very classy in your lovely home!! xxxx


I love the way it's turned out. I had been looking at darker pieces, but glad I went with the caramel color.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!

Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I confess I played with DD's Lego more than she did. They're all gone now. She wouldn't let me keep any.
> 
> :sm19:


Jake still has his and he spent a big chunk of the summer holidays making it all up into 'things', don't know where he's found room for them now though!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hahahaha ???? I like the Roomba we have too. I call it Steve from over the hedge. Sometimes Steve calls out for help when he gets stuck under the bed.





jinx said:


> My friend bought one after I bragged about mine. She called hers Dean as it staggers around drunkenly some times when it is getting it's bearings. So mine is Jerry. Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis?


 :sm02: :sm02: 
I used to call ours stupid as it fell down the basement stairs over and over again. I don't think it's "stair" sensor worked properly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jake still has his and he spent a big chunk of the summer holidays making it all up into 'things', don't know where he's found room for them now though!!!


The sloth is so cute.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The sloth is so cute.


Yes, that is very cute but I have a Bambi style baby reindeer on the way...….and a little owl caught up in fairy lights!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jake still has his and he spent a big chunk of the summer holidays making it all up into 'things', don't know where he's found room for them now though!!!


We used to have a big Rubbermaid tub to keep DD's legos. I'd help her make something and when I went into her room the next morning, she had disassembled everything and it was all back in the bucket.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


Those cushions look wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now, I have to drag the bins to the curb.
Everyone have a nice Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those cushions look wonderful.


Thank you Mav, don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that is very cute but I have a Bambi style baby reindeer on the way...….and a little owl caught up in fairy lights!!!


Can't wait to see them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jake still has his and he spent a big chunk of the summer holidays making it all up into 'things', don't know where he's found room for them now though!!!


Apparently they now do adult Lego and Elliott has bought a racing car to make. Might even get one for Mr P for Christmas. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


You have been busy, lovely designs. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You have been busy, lovely designs. xx


Thank you, it's fun to do and I just read my book while the machine is chugging away on a big bit of colour!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


Jeanette, your house is in a lovely setting, so glad things are working out for you. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P has gone to the tip (he's been pruning!) When he gets back we are off to the supermarket and then to get fish and chips - yeh! it must be Wednesday,

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is wonderful. Each group is different and has different requirements to be a member. Our free group states it is for adults only. Notice how many of us say we love our grands and want them to visit, but as much as we love our grands feel a sense of calmness when they go back home? 


linkan said:


> Our group begs us to bring them ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a good day for you. Hope your lunch was delicious.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a sunny and colder Norfolk, knit and natter this morning and lunch at the pub, I've done enough in-house cooking lately, then home and more knitting yep it's going to be a lazy day today. Hopefully. Have a great Wednesday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You have a right to feel proud of your new furniture. It is a good looking set and probably made better than what you could buy today.


RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Our chance of snow turned into an inch. More is predicted this a.m.
I bought candy that we do not like. Use to buy our favorites, that was a mistake.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It will only go up a couple more degrees today, and rain starting and continuing through Hallowe'en tomorrow (Maybe even changing to snow flurries while the kids are out.)
> Still working on the kitty butt pad. It's ugly but it is bigger than the current one.
> Mum picked up some more Hallowe'en candy from the dollar store (a whopping $10 worth) so I'm not worrying about buying any more chocolate and candies. It's never good when we have leftover candies.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He is a cute overweight bauble.



nitz8catz said:


> We have some crocheted angels in a box somewhere. I should find them and see if they need some company.
> I do have a new knitted bauble with a sheep on it, but it is too heavy to hang on the tree.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite agree with you. I was miffed that my 3 year old smart phone was obsolete and therefore they would not replace the battery. Since my honeydoer replaced the battery on Saturday it has not gone dead yet. The old battery was needing to be charged in less than a day depending on use.



nitz8catz said:


> Apple is phasing out the older iPads/iPods, so if it can't be updated to the current ios operating system it's going to stop working soon anyway, as Apple is going to block these older devices from getting on any network (so probably doing something to the wireless adapter).
> Sorry. I have an older iPod that is going to become a brick soon. It's good that I only use it for music.
> I hate when Microsoft does this too.
> If they don't want to send out new updates for the older devices, that's fine, but don't send out software that disables the old devices. That's dirty pool. And I don't like that Apple thinks this is a good idea and is doing it too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I almost got rid of the lego's when Lilly stopped playing with them. Luckily I kept them as Jason finally fell in love with them. 
Amazingly he has his favorites pieces which happen to have been her favorite pieces. He is big into puzzles right now and I sort of see how those two activities are some what the same.



nitz8catz said:


> I confess I played with DD's Lego more than she did. They're all gone now. She wouldn't let me keep any.
> 
> :sm19:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful work on the cushion covers. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
Happy Wednesday. Ha, after I typed Wednesday I checked to make sure it was indeed Wednesday. 


London Girl said:


> Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I priced some of the sets for Christmas presents. "In the olden days," they use to be reasonably priced. We have plenty for the children but when the kids put them on the kitchen table the adults start playing there could be more pieces.



London Girl said:


> Jake still has his and he spent a big chunk of the summer holidays making it all up into 'things', don't know where he's found room for them now though!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wonderful work on the cushion covers. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> Happy Wednesday. Ha, after I typed Wednesday I checked to make sure it was indeed Wednesday.


:sm23:

Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree the stair sensor did not work. Thankfully ours stays on the main floor. The virtual walls could work better. An acquaintance had the same problem of it falling down stairs. However, she had a different brand and that did not have a sensor.



nitz8catz said:


> :sm02: :sm02:
> I used to call ours stupid as it fell down the basement stairs over and over again. I don't think it's "stair" sensor worked properly.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is even cuter now that I can plainly see it is a sloth and not a monkey. Waiting for pictures of the two other designs.



London Girl said:


> Yes, that is very cute but I have a Bambi style baby reindeer on the way...….and a little owl caught up in fairy lights!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Are your bins huge like ours are? It is getting to be a real chore for me to haul those suckers to the curb especially when they are full. In the winter we do not take ours out every week.


nitz8catz said:


> I need to go now, I have to drag the bins to the curb.
> Everyone have a nice Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is even cuter now that I can plainly see it is a sloth and not a monkey. Waiting for pictures of the two other designs.


Ours go out on Mondays, that is DH's job. We are getting new bins before Christmas, all wheelies, I think. They are still not easy to move, ours live in the garage and have to come out through the side door as the key to the up and over door has gone walkabout. That means getting them over the big step and through the narrow side gate on to the pavement. I dread having to do that job myself one day!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

More uses for Lego's
https://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/lego-genius?utm_term=.dcqWEQRzM&crlt.pid=camp.muCwdfdzM1Oh#.sf5lAn0QK
My button page from Pinterest.
https://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/
I have several thousand buttons. Hundreds of complete card and I never use any. I did fill a gallon jar and Lilly uses them in her crafting and designs. Maybe this year I will use the buttons to make my Christmas ornaments gifts instead of knitting/crocheting ornaments.



London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sometimes the wheelies cause problems all of their own. Getting them through a door certainly is not fun. Our garage is quite a distance from the road. Luckily it is down slope to the road, but even hauling the awkward heavy empty thing back up the slope to the garage is a chore. It is Harold's chore, but I sometimes help out.



London Girl said:


> Ours go out on Mondays, that is DH's job. We are getting new bins before Christmas, all wheelies, I think. They are still not easy to move, ours live in the garage and have to come out through the side door as the key to the up and over door has gone walkabout. That means getting them over the big step and through the narrow side gate on to the pavement. I dread having to do that job myself one day!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I am supposed to be in bed, sleeping soundly; but my legs have decided that they are going to feel pain, for some unknown reason, so I am now watching a Surgical show about a poor man is having on operation to remove his *10 Stone* (56.6 kg) testicles, in an effort to help him finally leave a normal life! The Surgeon doing the op, has offered to do the surgery for for free, as he has no way of paying for the procedure! This operation is also very risky, and he might not even survive the operation!!

Beside the Elephantitis of his most tender part, he also has circulation problems in his legs, and also looks to have quite a umbilical hernia, so his health is not the best, and he may not even survive the Surgery!

In the meantime, Mint has decided that I need company, while I am waiting to become sleepy again, so she is now trying to stay awake, until I am ready to go back to bed! If she would only realise that she would be much more comfortable, if she went back to bed,

Now I am being sensible, and watching "Red Dwarf"; then I will probably watch something on Netflix, while I do a bit of catchup!

Have a great day, whatever you happen to be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Our chance of snow turned into an inch. More is predicted this a.m.
> I bought candy that we do not like. Use to buy our favorites, that was a mistake.


I made the mistake of getting what we like. We don't expect many Trick or Treaters even though we are right off the main road. They do "Trunk or Treats" here at the churches and schools. That's much safer for the kids.

Sorry about the snow.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


Such a beautiful boy!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


Brilliant. Love your new avatar xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and slightly warmer Norfolk, no frost this morning. Not a lot planned for the day but as the dust bunnies haven't done the ironing I shall confine them to the hoover. Then knitting. You all have a good day. xx


Make sure you empty your Hoover, into a very secure rubbish bin, incase the Dust Bunnies try to return to the inside of your house! They are cunning little devils, and won't rest easily in the rubbish, for very long!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and everybody loves you, at east, we all do!! xxxx


AAAwww! Thanks


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I bet he wouldn't be joking around is he had had shingles. xx


He's in pain with his leg ATM. It seems to be getting more painful as he has developed a pronounced limp.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not over sharing at all just telling it how it is and unburdening a bit on us. No problems. xx


'swhat we're here for, as well as sharing good news and pictures.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'll have a look for the books. Bentley says hi to you too xx


without even waking up - just like DS2!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EDT and 6'C (43'F). It's foggy. The temperature is going up almost to 20'C. I'll try to get out for a walk at lunch although I've been nursing a blister from wearing new shoes on the weekend. I wore my Croc beach shoes yesterday (even though it is against the rules) because they don't have a back. This blister must be sitting on a nerve because when I touch it, it hurts all the way to my toes.
> Yesterday I woke up to Bella-kitty licking my arm with her sandpaper tongue and my alarm clock tweeting away. I was two hours late. So I just put my clothes on quick, grabbed a bag of salad and some salami slices and ran to work. I was only 15 minutes late. (Yes, I flew).
> I've been working on a new kitty butt pad. It's a cotton pad for the top of the coffee table in the family room. I don't like the cats on the table, but if they confine themselves to the butt pad then I will allow it. Well the original butt pad was crocheted when they were kittens so they "overhang" the pad quite a bit now, so I'm making a new one.


Did they sit on the butt pad when they were kittens? I hope they remember, and be good kitties! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you the same person who said she was going to slow down?


I am, but when you're going at the speed of light even slowing down doesn't show!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I grew up in a house where children were not to be seen or heard. Some friends of the family never heard my voice until I was over 20. Both parents encouraged me to get outside. Most often I was by myself. Which I was ok with me as I could find a tree, climb it, and read a book. I never really learned how to interact with people as a child, except to obey what adults told me to do, and was not allowed to be around while the parents were interacting with people, so didn't learn that from them. We lived in the country so there were limited amount of kids my age to interact with. My sister, on the other hand, used to attract people because she was cute. So learned early how to interact with people. She's into sales now.
> Love you too Janet.


I did have a lovely loving childhood. I just hid inside my family.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Apple is phasing out the older iPads/iPods, so if it can't be updated to the current ios operating system it's going to stop working soon anyway, as Apple is going to block these older devices from getting on any network (so probably doing something to the wireless adapter).
> Sorry. I have an older iPod that is going to become a brick soon. It's good that I only use it for music.
> I hate when Microsoft does this too.
> If they don't want to send out new updates for the older devices, that's fine, but don't send out software that disables the old devices. That's dirty pool. And I don't like that Apple thinks this is a good idea and is doing it too.


Very interesting, do you know when this is going to happen? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> Your talk of wedding reminded me, my niece is engaged to the fellow that she just moved in with. They've been together for a number of years now. Daddy (my bro) approves.


sometimesittakes avery long time, for a girl's daddy to approve of any boyfriend she happens to have! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am in total agreeance, with both of you most of the time; because there are still times in my life, that seem to take forever to get through. One example is when ones child (regardless of that child's age) is in hospital, with a potentially dangerous medical condition; or at the other end of the scale, when one is waiting for the arrival of an imminent grandchild ...... unless the mother has precipetous (extremely fast) deliveries!????????????


Like me, but I somehow managed to get to hospital each time.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


The town residents will love it. It's brilliant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Today was your lucky day. Kids that age are bothersome to me, but not as bothersome as a newborn that got changed on the knitting table. Yikes the mother was beyond irritated when politely told not to bring the crying baby to senior citizen knitting group.


Some mothers think that everyone must love their babies. Unfortunately they are not all Marcellinas!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you ever update your phone contacts? I am trying to kill my phone battery 100%. I thought I would update my contacts list. Guess I have not done this in years. There are about 10 people I do not know. Worse yet there were 4 people that have died. I sure wish they would answer if I called. ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We had a funeral today for a 98-year old FEPOW veteran. His brother gave the eulogy. It was in Brighton and their crematorium is so cold. I am still warning up.
> 
> Two meetings tomorrow with the Poppy Shop in between. I doubt I will be in here.





nitz8catz said:


> Are you the same person who said she was going to slow down?


I think she is the same person, but perhaps she has slowed down, but in a way that the rest of us don't see! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


very clever


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think she is the same person, but perhaps she has slowed down, but in a way that the rest of us don't see! ???????????? xoxoxo


Well please remember the young doctor told me I only have a few short years left!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That looks a lovely space


Ditto from me, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have some crocheted angels in a box somewhere. I should find them and see if they need some company.
> I do have a new knitted bauble with a sheep on it, but it is too heavy to hang on the tree.


That looks fun! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds good to me, they wouldn't be leftover for long in this house!! :sm23: :sm24: xxxx


A new photo! I like it! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


They all look great! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name" had preceded her in death was a shock I didn't expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle's ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.


It must have been a real shock, to see your name, in regards to being Deceased. I am very happy that you are still very much alive! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


I saw those, too, and think they are adorable! Well done. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It must have been a real shock, to see your name, in regards to being Deceased. I am very happy that you are still very much alive! xoxoxo


Thank you to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Still dark here, but supposed to be chilly outside and a clear and sunny day today. Will be meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon for a visit and some knitting. Went to Fiber Social at the LYS yesterday. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here's an update on the town. Lots of ends as these are for sewing items down.


Very well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot blame the Roomba this time. I found it full up with Lego's hiding behind a chair. Now I cannot say for sure who hid the Lego's behind the chair instead of putting them away. However, there was only one little 4 year old boy playing with them.


I am supposing that the lego wont be coming out to play, next time! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> More uses for Lego's
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/alisoncaporimo/lego-genius?utm_term=.dcqWEQRzM&crlt.pid=camp.muCwdfdzM1Oh#.sf5lAn0QK
> My button page from Pinterest.
> https://www.pinterest.com/jinxjudith/button-button-whose-got-the-button/
> I have several thousand buttons. Hundreds of complete card and I never use any. I did fill a gallon jar and Lilly uses them in her crafting and designs. Maybe this year I will use the buttons to make my Christmas ornaments gifts instead of knitting/crocheting ornaments.


Wow, loads more ideas there!! I have been searching the shops for some fine and sparkly cord to make some more trees, without success. Then, on the way home, I remembered I have some silver and gold embroidery thread that my machine spits out, it will be perfect!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am supposed to be in bed, sleeping soundly; but my legs have decided that they are going to feel pain, for some unknown reason, so I am now watching a Surgical show about a poor man is having on operation to remove his *10 Stone* (56.6 kg) testicles, in an effort to help him finally leave a normal life! The Surgeon doing the op, has offered to do the surgery for for free, as he has no way of paying for the procedure! This operation is also very risky, and he might not even survive the operation!!
> 
> Beside the Elephantitis of his most tender part, he also has circulation problems in his legs, and also looks to have quite a umbilical hernia, so his health is not the best, and he may not even survive the Surgery!
> 
> ...


Quite a varied choice of viewing there, Judi!! I think both of those programmes would keep me awake for days!! I wonder if he survived!!

Edit! He survived the operation b ut sadly died from a heart attack some time after. He was only 49, poor soul. :sm13:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Brilliant. Love your new avatar xxx


Thanks, that was a selfie taken right outside the photo studio. Sam did one too and we both agree they are better than the studio shots!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> AAAwww! Thanks


...at the east AND west!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I saw those, too, and think they are adorable! Well done. xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks, that was a selfie taken right outside the photo studio. Sam did one too and we both agree they are better than the studio shots!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That color blue makes you sparkle!


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Some mothers think that everyone must love their babies. Unfortunately they are not all Marcellinas!


????Yeah.

Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, loads more ideas there!! I have been searching the shops for some fine and sparkly cord to make some more trees, without success. Then, on the way home, I remembered I have some silver and gold embroidery thread that my machine spits out, it will be perfect!! xx


Hot glue ornaments ???? just use an old pan or something they can be pried up from after ????. You can use glitter and different colors glue.. I've even seen 3d glue animals so cute.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That color blue makes you sparkle!


I agree ❣ lovely pic of you June ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That color blue makes you sparkle!


Thank you dear! Its a waterproof and in spite of the forecast, I was the only one of the four of us that had one. I was hardly smug at all!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????Yeah.
> 
> Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.


Oh dear, you have to wonder what brought that sort of behaviour about!! I would be smacking behinds!!! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hot glue ornaments ???? just use an old pan or something they can be pried up from after ????. You can use glitter and different colors glue.. I've even seen 3d glue animals so cute.


 :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I agree ❣ lovely pic of you June ????


Aww, thanks Angela! You can't really see the thick layer of make up I had on!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

.... and another one!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and that's why it's Wednesday. Sue and I went out for a Starbucks today and did some grocery shopping for her. She seems more like her old self today. It looks as though her tablets have kicked in. She is wanting to go back to work next week. Well, I've told her that there's only her knows how she feels, but try it and if it doesn't work then she must think of herself.

Richard has to go filming tomorrow for his job, I'm trying not to be a chauffeur to him. Mam can take him, if Stephen gets his car s tyre changed. 

Matthew went out for the bus this morning and the driver saw him and drove right past him. He was cross so came home and they had to have a taxi because Stephen had sues car at work. It's all go here, I'm getting more used to my solitude I think hahaha....

I've had a little play with little Ted and he came in my cupped hands. Good you might think. Well he only went and peeped on me. So I'm initiated. The rabbits have learned to play with each other in the garden. It's only taken 3yrs. We had to keep them separated because they used to do to each other what rabbits do, and I don't mean eat grass. That's ok but they are both the same sex, so it was not so good. Anyway they were munching grass this afternoon.

Donna came this morning, and we had a chat, but I didn't get very far. She's so willing....just wish she was not so untidy. I'm untidy myself, but I'm not getting paid...never mind, she's loyal and always willing, I just wish she'd put the top on the washing up liquid, and not turn my duvet cover inside out when she takes it off. It's so sad to grumble about these things, but I keep asking her time and time again, and she's doing my head in....I need a problem don't I?

Well, that's enough for tonight, I'm going to read my book now. So I'll see you all later. Love yawl....x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you ever update your phone contacts? I am trying to kill my phone battery 100%. I thought I would update my contacts list. Guess I have not done this in years. There are about 10 people I do not know. Worse yet there were 4 people that have died. I sure wish they would answer if I called. ????


I have a few text messages from Albert on mine, I'm not deleting them. I can sense his humour it's comforting. But I also have folk on my contacts who are long gone to the telephone exchange in the sky. I'll get round to it one day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????Yeah.
> 
> Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.


Someone needs a lamping........the parents that allow the kids to go on like that. They have such names for them, pigeon holed into a catagory. It was called naughtiness when ours were young. Not these other names that I m sure not all children have. Autism and E numbers. I know there are some poor children who are bothered by these conditions, but sometimes I think it's used as an excuse....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, you have to wonder what brought that sort of behaviour about!! I would be smacking behinds!!! ????????


Me, too! ???????? xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


Looks great! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


Love it, I'm feeling inspired. And I like the new avatar


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and that's why it's Wednesday. Sue and I went out for a Starbucks today and did some grocery shopping for her. She seems more like her old self today. It looks as though her tablets have kicked in. She is wanting to go back to work next week. Well, I've told her that there's only her knows how she feels, but try it and if it doesn't work then she must think of herself.
> 
> Richard has to go filming tomorrow for his job, I'm trying not to be a chauffeur to him. Mam can take him, if Stephen gets his car s tyre changed.
> 
> ...


Glad that the initiation ceremony is over with ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


You are getting quite carried away with these. X xxxx????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Chills or cold sweat?


Chills


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Love it, I'm feeling inspired. And I like the new avatar


Thanks dear, the button trees are fiddly but fun!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You are getting quite carried away with these. X xxxx????


If I can make them look good enough, I was going to offer them to the shop to sell, they cost me nothing to make! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I can make them look good enough, I was going to offer them to the shop to sell, they cost me nothing to make! Xxxx


Great idea! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If I can make them look good enough, I was going to offer them to the shop to sell, they cost me nothing to make! Xxxx


What a lovely ideaxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


It's amazing how cute these are ????❣????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They are sure to sell like hot cakes. Very cute and nicely made.



London Girl said:


> If I can make them look good enough, I was going to offer them to the shop to sell, they cost me nothing to make! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


I like it!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am supposed to be in bed, sleeping soundly; but my legs have decided that they are going to feel pain, for some unknown reason, so I am now watching a Surgical show about a poor man is having on operation to remove his *10 Stone* (56.6 kg) testicles, in an effort to help him finally leave a normal life! The Surgeon doing the op, has offered to do the surgery for for free, as he has no way of paying for the procedure! This operation is also very risky, and he might not even survive the operation!!
> 
> Beside the Elephantitis of his most tender part, he also has circulation problems in his legs, and also looks to have quite a umbilical hernia, so his health is not the best, and he may not even survive the Surgery!
> 
> ...


I love Red Dwarf!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


Oh I wish I could find my huge pack of Christmas red and green buttons they would be perfect for this!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi. Want to catch up but too tired tonight slept at 3 am this morning and got up at 5am to get son to hospital for tests. Conked out all afternoon but stil worn out. Everyone was so nice. The doctor saw inflammation in stomach and colon and did biopsies but won't know what it shows til next week. Time to drive myself up a wall. Suzi seems on the mend but Mooch is spraying his sneeze. I'm wondering if it's the lightweight litter dust so I bought some non lightweight to see if they mend. 
Yarn big ball was so messed it took a while to ball it. Ready to,do sleeves on baby sweater. 
My neighbor who helps me at mom's has a son who will be first time dad. I want to do a onepiece and found a sweet one but it is open down the back with 6 buttons on the upper back to close it. I think the baby would be laying on buttons so I'm skipping the pattern but it's so cute from the front. I bought mint green yarn since I don't know the baby sex. Hi to all and will catch up,soon as I can. Tomorrow I'm handing out Halloween candy. Can't find my beard but have hubs plaid hunting jacket. Lots of love to,all.

doctor thinks son has colitis. Have to research it.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi. Want to catch up but too tired tonight slept at 3 am this morning and got up at 5am to get son to hospital for tests. Conked out all afternoon but stil worn out. Everyone was so nice. The doctor saw inflammation in stomach and colon and did biopsies but won't know what it shows til next week. Time to drive myself up a wall. Suzi seems on the mend but Mooch is spraying his sneeze. I'm wondering if it's the lightweight litter dust so I bought some non lightweight to see if they mend.
> Yarn big ball was so messed it took a while to ball it. Ready to,do sleeves on baby sweater.
> My neighbor who helps me at mom's has a son who will be first time dad. I want to do a onepiece and found a sweet one but it is open down the back with 6 buttons on the upper back to close it. I think the baby would be laying on buttons so I'm skipping the pattern but it's so cute from the front. I bought mint green yarn since I don't know the baby sex. Hi to all and will catch up,soon as I can. Tomorrow I'm handing out Halloween candy. Can't find my beard but have hubs plaid hunting jacket. Lots of love to,all.
> 
> doctor thinks son has colitis. Have to research it.


You could sew on Velcro instead of buttons.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday and then I knitted a rugby pitch!

Having a sewing session for our town map this morning, it is beginning to fill up.

Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> They are sure to sell like hot cakes. Very cute and nicely made.


Thanks girls, I love something for nothing!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love Red Dwarf!


Yes me too, didn't like the remake, they ar getting too old but the original was hilarious!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh I wish I could find my huge pack of Christmas red and green buttons they would be perfect for this!


Does your mum have a button box? I was lucky, I have my mum's, my grandma's and a massive box I was given! They actually look great in all colours, even mixed! Xxxx â¤ï¸


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi. Want to catch up but too tired tonight slept at 3 am this morning and got up at 5am to get s on to hospital for tests. Conked out all afternoon but stil worn out. Everyone was so nice. The doctor saw inflammation in stomach and colon and did biopsies but won't know what it shows til next week. Time to drive myself up a wall. Suzi seems on the mend but Mooch is spraying his sneeze. I'm wondering if it's the lightweight litter dust so I bought some non lightweight to see if they mend.
> Yarn big ball was so messed it took a while to ball it. Ready to,do sleeves on baby sweater.
> My neighbor who helps me at mom's has a son who will be first time dad. I want to do a onepiece and found a sweet one but it is open down the back with 6 buttons on the upper back to close it. I think the baby would be laying on buttons so I'm skipping the pattern but it's so cute from the front. I bought mint green yarn since I don't know the baby sex. Hi to all and will catch up,soon as I can. Tomorrow I'm handing out Halloween candy. Can't find my beard but have hubs plaid hunting jacket. Lots of love to,all.
> 
> doctor thinks son has colitis. Have to research it.


I believe that is a condition that is manageable but I think they will be looking at his diet. Hope you both get through this OK, remember to look at your card "This too......"! Sending hugs xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a London bound train as I am on my way to meet my friend Barbara, she lives on the other side of London so we meet in the middle!

Lovely sunny day here but a bit chilly, winter coat and gloves!!

Catch you all later, have a good one!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it. 
While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a London bound train as I am on my way to meet my friend Barbara, she lives on the other side of London so we meet in the middle!
> 
> Lovely sunny day here but a bit chilly, winter coat and gloves!!
> 
> Catch you all later, have a good one!! Xxxx ❤


Have a fun meetup.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does your mum have a button box? I was lucky, I have my mum's, my grandma's and a massive box I was given! They actually look great in all colours, even mixed! Xxxx â¤ï¸


Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree :sm17: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love Red Dwarf!





London Girl said:


> Yes me too, didn't like the remake, they ar getting too old but the original was hilarious!


I love Red Dwarf too.
I didn't know there is a remake?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


Yeah for sorting out the knee.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday and then I knitted a rugby pitch!
> 
> Having a sewing session for our town map this morning, it is beginning to fill up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Happy Thursday.
Enjoy the sewing session.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi. Want to catch up but too tired tonight slept at 3 am this morning and got up at 5am to get son to hospital for tests. Conked out all afternoon but stil worn out. Everyone was so nice. The doctor saw inflammation in stomach and colon and did biopsies but won't know what it shows til next week. Time to drive myself up a wall. Suzi seems on the mend but Mooch is spraying his sneeze. I'm wondering if it's the lightweight litter dust so I bought some non lightweight to see if they mend.
> Yarn big ball was so messed it took a while to ball it. Ready to,do sleeves on baby sweater.
> My neighbor who helps me at mom's has a son who will be first time dad. I want to do a onepiece and found a sweet one but it is open down the back with 6 buttons on the upper back to close it. I think the baby would be laying on buttons so I'm skipping the pattern but it's so cute from the front. I bought mint green yarn since I don't know the baby sex. Hi to all and will catch up,soon as I can. Tomorrow I'm handing out Halloween candy. Can't find my beard but have hubs plaid hunting jacket. Lots of love to,all.
> 
> doctor thinks son has colitis. Have to research it.


Ties on the back of the onesie should work as well.
I've had balls like that. They are such a pain to wind into a ball.
Have a wonderful safe Hallowe'en tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Chills


Doctor?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Someone needs a lamping........the parents that allow the kids to go on like that. They have such names for them, pigeon holed into a catagory. It was called naughtiness when ours were young. Not these other names that I m sure not all children have. Autism and E numbers. I know there are some poor children who are bothered by these conditions, but sometimes I think it's used as an excuse....


An excuse to not parent?
Put the d*** cell phone down and watch your child. They are your responsibility, not everyone elses.
Rant over.
I'll be handing out candy to the urchins tonight :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have a few text messages from Albert on mine, I'm not deleting them. I can sense his humour it's comforting. But I also have folk on my contacts who are long gone to the telephone exchange in the sky. I'll get round to it one day.


I hope you can get a picture of those text messages or save them somehow. If anything goes wrong with your phone, it will probably be wiped and reloaded. That's how most of the techs solve problems these days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and that's why it's Wednesday. Sue and I went out for a Starbucks today and did some grocery shopping for her. She seems more like her old self today. It looks as though her tablets have kicked in. She is wanting to go back to work next week. Well, I've told her that there's only her knows how she feels, but try it and if it doesn't work then she must think of herself.
> 
> Richard has to go filming tomorrow for his job, I'm trying not to be a chauffeur to him. Mam can take him, if Stephen gets his car s tyre changed.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if little Ted is comfortable with you or excited?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


I sure hope so.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


These are so cute. I like the little star on top. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????Yeah.
> 
> Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.


My DD tried eating from the floor like the dog once. The dog came and ate her food on her, and she didnt' get any more, so she didn't try it again.
Maybe he thinks he gets better treatment as a "dog". Everyone loves dogs. (Most dogs)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still dark here, but supposed to be chilly outside and a clear and sunny day today. Will be meeting up with a couple of friends this afternoon for a visit and some knitting. Went to Fiber Social at the LYS yesterday. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Cooler weather is better for knitting.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree :sm17: )


You could spray them. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had a weird wake up call on two fronts. I learned of a cousin passing. She was only two years older than me. She had a stroke while on vacation. The death of a contemporary was wake up call #1, but reading her obituary it said a cousin *my name" had preceded her in death was a shock I didn't expect. The reference should have been about another cousin my age. There were four of us who were part of our uncle's ordination as a priest. Two of us survive.





Xiang said:


> It must have been a real shock, to see your name, in regards to being Deceased. I am very happy that you are still very much alive! xoxoxo


Me too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks fun! xxxooo


That bauble was my DPN project. I need more practise with DPNs so I might make some more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree )





Barn-dweller said:


> You could spray them. xx


I do have some glitter spray. I could use that. Then they would be glittery dead trees.

:sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I;m going to sign off now. There was so much rain overnight that there is "ponding" on the highway. It'll be a slow drive.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
> Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it.
> While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


Great to see your cats


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You could spray them. xx


Good idea


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Good idea


I do have them occasionally. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Is the rugby pitch for the town? Just wondering how many many hours have been put into making your wonderful town.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday and then I knitted a rugby pitch!
> 
> Having a sewing session for our town map this morning, it is beginning to fill up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the phone calls comes so you finally know what is ailing your knee. Time to get that fixed so you can be pain free. Any idea when your eye will get taken care of?



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the phone calls comes so you finally know what is ailing your knee. Time to get that fixed so you can be pain free. Any idea when your eye will get taken care of?


Got an appointment for my eye on Nov. 13th so will know more then with a bit of luck. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What you got as rain, we got as snow. Count your blessings. ????


nitz8catz said:


> I;m going to sign off now. There was so much rain overnight that there is "ponding" on the highway. It'll be a slow drive.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sincerely hoping your eye appointment is with the correct doctor and not another wild goose chase.????



Barn-dweller said:


> Got an appointment for my eye on Nov. 13th so will know more then with a bit of luck. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> What you got as rain, we got as snow. Count your blessings. ????


Have you had more snow? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Sincerely hoping your eye appointment is with the correct doctor and not another wild goose chase.????


Not more than I do, it's getting on for a year now. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes. We have an inch or more and it is still snowing. Several more inches are predicted. I usually love the first snow of the season. This year I am not loving it as it is only OCTOBER! ????


Barn-dweller said:


> Have you had more snow? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


Fingers crossed for you that the call today comes through and is productive! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cooler weather is better for knitting.


Yes, it is. Another chilly morning here, but not quite freezing. Will be off early for breakfast with a friend. Will run a couple of errands on the way back here and then will be in the rest of the day. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does your mum have a button box? I was lucky, I have my mum's, my grandma's and a massive box I was given! They actually look great in all colours, even mixed! Xxxx â¤ï¸


No I don't think so but I had bought a bag of Christmas red and green buttons a long time ago and I put them somewhere "safe" and now I can't find them!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

It is another cold rainy day here and due to get colder don’t know if I will even bother with Halloween this year not really my cup of tea anyway!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
> Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it.
> While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


Lovely kitties xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Is the rugby pitch for the town? Just wondering how many many hours have been put into making your wonderful town.


Yes it is. It's now sewn in place. Need to do a football pitch now. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> What you got as rain, we got as snow. Count your blessings. ????


Sending you loads of warm snuggly hugs xxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks, that was a selfie taken right outside the photo studio. Sam did one too and we both agree they are better than the studio shots!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


and slightly cheaper +++


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...at the east AND west!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


and south? I can't go much further south without a passport.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lovely fish and chips yesterday and then I knitted a rugby pitch!
> 
> Having a sewing session for our town map this morning, it is beginning to fill up.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xxx


Only you could knit a rugby pitch in an afternoon!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from the kitchen of a sunny but cold Norfolk. Waiting for things to cook so thought I would catch up here. Not a lot happening today but am getting a phone call this afternoon, hopefully, to sort out my MRI scan on my knee. We'll see if that happens. Have a great day, cooker calling. xx


Good luck with the phone call.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
> Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it.
> While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


Awwww!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree :sm17: )


I think they look good in all colours!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
> Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it.
> While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


Both adorable.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I love Red Dwarf too.
> I didn't know there is a remake?


Yes, a couple of years ago, same cast but just not the same as the original, only watched one episode!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all, I'm back home. Happy Halloween and our temp has got up to 4C....boy does it feel cold. 

Richard has gone filming today, whatever he's filming and sue is playing taxi. I have a feeling grandma might get roped into this if I'm not careful. I've sort of offered to pick Matthew up from uni on a Wednesday lunch time because it's about the time I go to their house anyway, give or take half an hour. It means changing my route, but hey...what are grandmas for?

Karen's family have set off for home and she txt me to go for a cuppa but I said I'd go in tomorrow. Marg came up and had a cup of tea earlier on. She is full of cold and says John has got it now. Well I don't want it. I did wake up this morning and had a nose bleed. I'm sure it's those gerbils. I blame them for everything. I don't like them at all.

I called in to see Albert then did my Asda shop. I got Stephen some whiskey for Christmas. He likes jack Daniels but someone told me to try jack Daniels fire....there is $10 off it this week so I'm doing ok. I need some bottle bags. I'm slowly getting there for Christmas. I've no intentions of shopping in December, I hate it....I'm aiming to be done in November. That's my plan anyway. 

That's about it girls, I can't think of anything else. I'll catch up now and come back on if I think of anything. Have a great Halloween night if you celebrate it. I'm tucked up in bed. There's no one comes to mind. I'm all on my own in the dark. Haha. Love yawl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You could spray them. xx


Or stick on some glitter or metallic confetti!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No I don't think so but I had bought a bag of Christmas red and green buttons a long time ago and I put them somewhere "safe" and now I can't find them!


Oooh, how annoying!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and south? I can't go much further south without a passport.


.... or getting your feet wet!! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all from a Sidcup bound train after a really lovely day with Barbara in London. Had a good chat and a good a good look round in the big Primark at Tottenham Court Road, I got two pairs of trousers and Barbara got a fake fur coat and a pair of fake leather trousers, she's 76, bless her!!

Have a good evening and watch out for the Trick or Treaters!! Xxxx ????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree :sm17: )


Could say it's autum????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Those look awesome. The only buttons that I have in different sizes are all brown, so wouldn't make a very nice looking tree. (Unless you like dead tree :sm17: )


Got paint? ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes. We have an inch or more and it is still snowing. Several more inches are predicted. I usually love the first snow of the season. This year I am not loving it as it is only OCTOBER! ????


You had such a lot of lingering snow last year into this, it hardly seems fair for you. I remember how fed up you got with it. I hope it doesn't happen again.☃☃☃


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are going to knit the booze bags, aren't you? I knit bags last year, but I put bubble bath in the girls bags instead of booze.



grandma susan said:


> Hello all, I'm back home. Happy Halloween and our temp has got up to 4C....boy does it feel cold.
> 
> Richard has gone filming today, whatever he's filming and sue is playing taxi. I have a feeling grandma might get roped into this if I'm not careful. I've sort of offered to pick Matthew up from uni on a Wednesday lunch time because it's about the time I go to their house anyway, give or take half an hour. It means changing my route, but hey...what are grandmas for?
> 
> ...


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Well Jen's got her license back. Big relief!! 
I'm too exhausted by 11pm to pick her up from work. 
Hoping for an easy day today. DH hasn't any work today. It's gonna be a looong winter at this rate. 

It's been raining and gloomy for two days now and the temperature is dropping dramatically from it. 
I'm not too bothered yet, but the rest of the bunch swears they are freezing , So we turned the heat on.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me. I had almost forgotten about that. ⛄❄⛄ We are having quite a storm with an accumulation of several inches. It is a good thing I did not order groceries pickup today. There are warnings to stay off the road.



grandma susan said:


> You had such a lot of lingering snow last year into this, it hardly seems fair for you. I remember how fed up you got with it. I hope it doesn't happen again.☃☃☃


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I had almost forgotten about that. âââ We are having quite a storm with an accumulation of several inches. It is a good thing I did not order groceries pickup today. There are warnings to stay off the road.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My French gks


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Brrrrrrr! Keep warm xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Scary little ADORABLE's ????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I've just gotten the mail...
June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> My French gks


Enjoying le Halloween!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've just gotten the mail...
> June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


I posted that so long ago, I'd forgotten about it!! Glad you like it, hope it fits for a little while at least! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Very ghoulish. xx :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well the phone call eventually came, late, and I now have a date for my scan ....................Dec. 5th. I can see this stretching over Christmas. I suppose I should be thankful I've actually got a date. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've just gotten the mail...
> June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


Awwww can't wait to see her in it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a Sidcup bound train after a really lovely day with Barbara in London. Had a good chat and a good a good look round in the big Primark at Tottenham Court Road, I got two pairs of trousers and Barbara got a fake fur coat and a pair of fake leather trousers, she's 76, bless her!!
> 
> Have a good evening and watch out for the Trick or Treaters!! Xxxx ????????????


Sounds like a great day! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a great day! xxxooo


Yes, it was, she's very good company!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, a pretty good accumulation already. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Adorable! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've just gotten the mail...
> June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


Beautiful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the phone call eventually came, late, and I now have a date for my scan ....................Dec. 5th. I can see this stretching over Christmas. I suppose I should be thankful I've actually got a date. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Can't believe it's a month away, but these things certainly seem to work slowly there. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, it was, she's very good company!!


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I posted that so long ago, I'd forgotten about it!! Glad you like it, hope it fits for a little while at least! Xxxx


It'll fit perfect can't wait to try it on her. She's napping right now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today was so super busy.. but nice. I spent most of the day with my parents. They got to play with the baby and my mom was so tickled ???? it was a good day, and now I'm gonna collapse on my bed till I wake up on my own.


So glad that you have li'l Rosebud back, now you will have to learn how to pace your activities with her, so that you have energy for later. Perhaps sleep when she sleeps, like ...you did, when your young adults were babies! It's the only way to do it! 
Your mum would have been on top of the world, spending a day with her ggd, but she would have been exhausted by the end of the day! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And all bought at very bargain prices. I am pretty proud of the result. No one wants this type of furniture anymore. It's all farm style.
> 
> It will get its first use on 11/12 when the neighbors get together to do the garden area right as we come into the neighborhood and I've invited the workers for breakfast casserole afterwards. That's the garden spot and our house on the right. It looks different now that we have green grass. Time for a new photo.


Oh, it is so good to see so much greenery, around the place!

Whenever we go on a trip, we usually end up going through a very green region, and sometimes there are so many trees, that I begin to feel very claustrophobic, and can't wait to get back to my Arid Lands, and the wide open spaces! ???????????? ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 9'C (48'F). It will only go up a couple more degrees today, and rain starting and continuing through Hallowe'en tomorrow (Maybe even changing to snow flurries while the kids are out.)
> Still working on the kitty butt pad. It's ugly but it is bigger than the current one.
> Mum picked up some more Hallowe'en candy from the dollar store (a whopping $10 worth) so I'm not worrying about buying any more chocolate and candies. It's never good when we have leftover candies.


We don't do Hallowe'en at my house, we tried a few times, but nobody came, so we don't do it anymore! I'm not even sure if anyone goes out trick, or treating, here.
I know 2 of my DD's have their own parties at home; because of the unsavoury types that hang around the streets at night! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Apple is phasing out the older iPads/iPods, so if it can't be updated to the current ios operating system it's going to stop working soon anyway, as Apple is going to block these older devices from getting on any network (so probably doing something to the wireless adapter).
> Sorry. I have an older iPod that is going to become a brick soon. It's good that I only use it for music.
> I hate when Microsoft does this too.
> If they don't want to send out new updates for the older devices, that's fine, but don't send out software that disables the old devices. That's dirty pool. And I don't like that Apple thinks this is a good idea and is doing it too.


That's Apple for you! They don't like sharing either, unless they have changed that bit! One of my DD's & her husband, had I phones for a while, and I was trying to send something to her, but her phone wouldn't accept what ever it was (can't remember what it was now), anyway I thought it might have been my fault, So I sent the same thing to another DD, who had an Android phone, and it went very well; but I still couldn't get it to my other DD's Iphone. She has now got an Android phone, and is much happier now! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very-pleasant-Autumn morning from London. We have about 12'C today but there is no wind so it feels ok, even outside!! Not much happening today apart from visiting my friend later then I shall carry on with my Christmas embroidered cushion covers, here is what I have so far. The colours on the candle didn't work out too well as I was working without a colour chart but it'll do!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and I hope those of you, especially our Indiana ladies, who are feeling under the weather, feel a whole lot better today, of not, see the doc!! xxxxxx


They are beautiful June, but perhaps the candles would look better if there was more of a very pale halo, around the flame, or perhaps around the entire candle! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is wonderful. Each group is different and has different requirements to be a member. Our free group states it is for adults only. Notice how many of us say we love our grands and want them to visit, but as much as we love our grands feel a sense of calmness when they go back home?


I understand the rules of your group completely. We do have visits from grandchildren, with their mothers, but they only stay for a short while! I know I wouldn't cope in a group, where little children were there, a lot, simply because they are full of energy, and a lot of noise! Sounds mean, but sometimes I can't even cope with the noise of the women talking & laughing! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> :sm23:
> 
> Pinched this idea for using up your button stash from Facebook!! It's a Christmases tree is case it doesn't look like it!! xxx


Very interesting! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Like me, but I somehow managed to get to hospital each time.


That's me also, and my girls followed the same path! :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh, it is so good to see so much greenery, around the place!
> 
> Whenever we go on a trip, we usually end up going through a very green region, and sometimes there are so many trees, that I begin to feel very claustrophobic, and can't wait to get back to my Arid Lands, and the wide open spaces! Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ Ã°ÂÂ¤ÂÃ°ÂÂÂ


There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.

The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well please remember the young doctor told me I only have a few short years left!


That "Young Doctor" might have less time left than you do! I don't think he read the chapter on things to not say to people!! He might just be in for a heck ofa shock, at sometime in his young life! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, loads more ideas there!! I have been searching the shops for some fine and sparkly cord to make some more trees, without success. Then, on the way home, I remembered I have some silver and gold embroidery thread that my machine spits out, it will be perfect!! xx


You must remember to check all of your sewing notions, before you go looking elsewhere for them! It will save you some money too! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Quite a varied choice of viewing there, Judi!! I think both of those programmes would keep me awake for days!! I wonder if he survived!!
> 
> Edit! He survived the operation b ut sadly died from a heart attack some time after. He was only 49, poor soul. :sm13:


Ah ...... so you looked him up! I'm glad he survived the op, a bit sad that he died so young with a heart attack, but they weren't sure of the would survive the op; because he had a few other medical issues, as well! ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????Yeah.
> 
> Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.


How old are these little boys? Sounds like the parents might need to be taught how to raise their boys!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you dear! Its a waterproof and in spite of the forecast, I was the only one of the four of us that had one. I was hardly smug at all!! Xxxx


I just can't imagine you EVER being smug! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... and another one!!


Keep making them, you can have a mini forest of Christmas trees! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> ????Yeah.
> 
> Jen has a friend who has two of the baddest little boys I ever met in my life. Usually I get along great with kids, being one at heart lol. But these boys would ruin anyone's day. Hyper active with selective hearing. The youngest thinks he's a dog and refuses to act any other way. Including throwing his food on the floor and then eating it.





grandma susan said:


> Someone needs a lamping........the parents that allow the kids to go on like that. They have such names for them, pigeon holed into a catagory. It was called naughtiness when ours were young. Not these other names that I m sure not all children have. Autism and E numbers. I know there are some poor children who are bothered by these conditions, but sometimes I think it's used as an excuse....


I agree with you, Susan! I know a few children, who have been diagnosed with Autism, and they are as well behaved, as is possible, for a young child with conditions that affects how they experience life.
On the other hand, there are some parents who use a diagnosis as an excuse, for bad behaviour. It is always upto the parents to teach their children what good behaviour is, and what is to be expected, if good behaviour lessons are not learnt. If the children aren't taught about acceptable behaviour, they might be more likely to end up in trouble with the Law, as they have no idea what they are supposed to do, so I think if Parents can't be bothered teaching their children, they should run the risk of being on the wrong side of the law! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


Yep, I think I could live in that region, quite happily. It looks to have all of my wish list requirements, if I was ever able to sell my current home, and have enough funds, to relocate to a different area! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love Red Dwarf!


So do I, but I usually miss it, as it is on so late at night!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes me too, didn't like the remake, they ar getting too old but the original was hilarious!


The Originals are still being ran, here! I haven't seen any of the re-made ones!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:08 am EDT and 10'C (50'F). The temperature will hold steady but the rain is continuing and will be at its heaviest as it gets dark and the kids come around for Hallowe'en trick or treating. We're not expecting a lot of kids because of that. Montreal has postponed Hallowe'en to avoid the bad weather. ???
> Yesterday I was working along on my computer and, all of a sudden, it rebooted because of a Windows update and I couldn't get back on the network. The network guy came to check and apparently my network plug isn't wired correctly????? I was on in the morning? Anyways, I was told to use the plug in my desk phone until someone can come look at it.
> While I was waiting for the network guy to be available, I pulled out the cat butt pad and started crocheting. I couldn't do anything else. I got a few more rows in.


Who says Cats can't be trained? I know there are quite a few people who believe that; but here is the proof, of the butt on the butt pad! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

All caught up now, so will do some knitting after tea, which DH has just begun to make! I think he is making Chilli Con Carne! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


That second photo is gorgeous. xx :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That second photo is gorgeous. xx :sm24:


It was taken by a friend.

Bald River Falls

https://www.tellico-plains.com/tellico-river-bald-river-falls.html


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp drizzly Norfolk, unfortunately as I didn't go shopping last week will have to go this week, never mind I need some yarn, yes again, so will pop in and get some en route. I seem to be in a Christmas knitting mood at the moment although don't know what I will do with them when they are done. Not sure if we will have dinner out today as I've got some shepherds pie left and we did go out on Wednesday. Enjoy your day the weekend is upon us. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). It is very windy with sustained winds of 57kph (35 mph) with gusts of wind up to 110kph (68 mph). There are branches down and electricity outages in some places. We were lucky and didn't have any outages. There is snow falling between Port Hope and Whitby, and I don't have snow tires, so I will be going extra slow.
It had just stopped raining when I came home so I was still eating when the first kids arrived 15 minutes later. DD and mum went out to the garage to hand out candy. The children came in clumps with 2 or more parents escorting them. The rain started while the kids were out and by 7:30 pm when the wind started up, they were all looking pretty soggy. At least it was warm rain (11'C) (52'F). We had about 100 kids, which is pretty low for us, and had a couple hardy teens still out after 7:30 pm. We still have a half cauldron of candy. Any one want some?
I even was able to work on the butt pad when I came in. I'm on the border rows now, so almost done.
My computer at work took most of yesterday to update courtesy of Microsoft. This is the same computer that the Desktop people said they couldnt' update anymore. Microsoft detected something missing from the computer and downloaded an entirely new operating system to the computer, so now it is fully up to date and working properly again. I only had to install 2 pieces of software that it stripped. So that didn't take long at all.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp drizzly Norfolk, unfortunately as I didn't go shopping last week will have to go this week, never mind I need some yarn, yes again, so will pop in and get some en route. I seem to be in a Christmas knitting mood at the moment although don't know what I will do with them when they are done. Not sure if we will have dinner out today as I've got some shepherds pie left and we did go out on Wednesday. Enjoy your day the weekend is upon us. xx


Might the Christmas mood have been triggered by all the button Christmas trees that have been posted.
Have fun shopping for (yarn)/groceries. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was taken by a friend.
> 
> Bald River Falls
> 
> https://www.tellico-plains.com/tellico-river-bald-river-falls.html


Beautiful. That looks like our Algonkian park. I love waterfalls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> All caught up now, so will do some knitting after tea, which DH has just begun to make! I think he is making Chilli Con Carne! xoxoxo


That's an nice hearty meal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Who says Cats can't be trained? I know there are quite a few people who believe that; but here is the proof, of the butt on the butt pad! ???????????? xoxoxo


Of course cats can be trained. It takes a lot of patience, and the cats have to recognize you as the Alpha. That part is hard. We only had to resort to water guns for our most headstrong kitty Princess. Not sure how well that worked, because she loves water. But she does behave herself now that she is an adult kitty.
Tazi gets really upset if anything is on her butt pad. If mum puts the remote on it, she will murp and walk back and forth on the couch waiting for it to be removed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


Georgeous photos. That's a great place to camp.
I can't get anyone to go camping with me anymore. All the equipment is stored in the basement behind everything else.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's Apple for you! They don't like sharing either, unless they have changed that bit! One of my DD's & her husband, had I phones for a while, and I was trying to send something to her, but her phone wouldn't accept what ever it was (can't remember what it was now), anyway I thought it might have been my fault, So I sent the same thing to another DD, who had an Android phone, and it went very well; but I still couldn't get it to my other DD's Iphone. She has now got an Android phone, and is much happier now! ????


Apple's apps seem to be very version specific and work differently/have different features based on the base operating system version.
Some app developers seem to be fed up with having to redo their application for each new version of the Apple operating system. I have one app with all my yarn stash listed on it. I'm still waiting for the developer to update that one to the latest Apple version so I can get the info out of it and into Ravelry.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Georgeous photos. That's a great place to camp.
> I can't get anyone to go camping with me anymore. All the equipment is stored in the basement behind everything else.


Ill come with you! xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We don't do Hallowe'en at my house, we tried a few times, but nobody came, so we don't do it anymore! I'm not even sure if anyone goes out trick, or treating, here.
> I know 2 of my DD's have their own parties at home; because of the unsavoury types that hang around the streets at night! ????


There have been some issues with the south part of our subdivision, (dead body found, drug distributors and a pedophile) but this end has been quiet.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They are beautiful June, but perhaps the candles would look better if there was more of a very pale halo, around the flame, or perhaps around the entire candle! ???????? xoxoxo


Unfortunately, you can't really mess with the designs and my machine tells me what colours to use. Unfortunately, it often turns out wrong because the design was not made for my machine if that makes sense. I may try and use a little fabric paint to brighten it up or I might just scrap it and use another design all together, didn't like that green fabric much anyway!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh, it is so good to see so much greenery, around the place!
> 
> Whenever we go on a trip, we usually end up going through a very green region, and sometimes there are so many trees, that I begin to feel very claustrophobic, and can't wait to get back to my Arid Lands, and the wide open spaces! ???????????? ????????


Next time you come to North America, try the prairies. You can see for miles and miles and few trees to be seen. Just lots of fields of crops.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


Beautiful pictures!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight but it has stopped atm. Had a really good sewing session yesterday and the gaps on the map are filling up.

Going to walk down to the shops this morning and the I might do a bit more sewing later.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You must remember to check all of your sewing notions, before you go looking elsewhere for them! It will save you some money too! ???? xoxoxo


That's very true! I have had some of this stuff for so long, I forget it's there!!! :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the phone call eventually came, late, and I now have a date for my scan ....................Dec. 5th. I can see this stretching over Christmas. I suppose I should be thankful I've actually got a date. xx :sm16: :sm16:


I hope that date holds and you have some progress on healing by Christmas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). It is very windy with sustained winds of 57kph (35 mph) with gusts of wind up to 110kph (68 mph). There are branches down and electricity outages in some places. We were lucky and didn't have any outages. There is snow falling between Port Hope and Whitby, and I don't have snow tires, so I will be going extra slow.
> It had just stopped raining when I came home so I was still eating when the first kids arrived 15 minutes later. DD and mum went out to the garage to hand out candy. The children came in clumps with 2 or more parents escorting them. The rain started while the kids were out and by 7:30 pm when the wind started up, they were all looking pretty soggy. At least it was warm rain (11'C) (52'F). We had about 100 kids, which is pretty low for us, and had a couple hardy teens still out after 7:30 pm. We still have a half cauldron of candy. Any one want some?
> I even was able to work on the butt pad when I came in. I'm on the border rows now, so almost done.
> My computer at work took most of yesterday to update courtesy of Microsoft. This is the same computer that the Desktop people said they couldnt' update anymore. Microsoft detected something missing from the computer and downloaded an entirely new operating system to the computer, so now it is fully up to date and working properly again. I only had to install 2 pieces of software that it stripped. So that didn't take long at all.


100 kids? Wow, that must have been a lot of candy to give out!! When we first moved to this development in 1975, almost every house had kids but back then, Halloween was not a 'thing' over here. Now there are hardly any kids here, people seem to want bigger houses for their families and ours were sold as starter homes. So, no kids here last night, I think most people have parties in their houses if they are going to do anything at all or only visit friends' houses by prior arrangement!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just heard on the news that Ontario Place. The lakeshore park in Toronto built in the 60s might be receiving some money to preserve it. Premier Doug Ford has been asking companies to tear down the existing structures and rebuild the park, but it is built over garbage land fill so most companies don't want to touch it.
https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/ontario-place-among-list-of-25-at-risk-monuments-in-world-1.4661021
https://nowtoronto.com/news/doug-ford-ontario-place-waterfront-toronto-casino/
I used to love going to this place when I was younger. It had the first IMAX theatre in the Cinesphere globe.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoying le Halloween!! Xxxx


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've just gotten the mail...
> June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


That looks lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Love it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for reminding me. I had almost forgotten about that. Ã¢ÂÂÃ¢ÂÂÃ¢ÂÂ We are having quite a storm with an accumulation of several inches. It is a good thing I did not order groceries pickup today. There are warnings to stay off the road.


I've got snow north of me on the hills. Just not any on the ground here, although it is trying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Well Jen's got her license back. Big relief!!
> I'm too exhausted by 11pm to pick her up from work.
> Hoping for an easy day today. DH hasn't any work today. It's gonna be a looong winter at this rate.
> 
> ...


Great. I'm sure Jen feels a little freer now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are going to knit the booze bags, aren't you? I knit bags last year, but I put bubble bath in the girls bags instead of booze.


I wonder if I can knit booze bags before Christmas?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 100 kids? Wow, that must have been a lot of candy to give out!! When we first moved to this development in 1975, almost every house had kids but back then, Halloween was not a 'thing' over here. Now there are hardly any kids here, people seem to want bigger houses for their families and ours were sold as starter homes. So, no kids here last night, I think most people have parties in their houses if they are going to do anything at all or only visit friends' houses by prior arrangement!!


When we used to do the haunted house in our garage we used to get over 400 kids, and had lineups in front of our house of kids and parents waiting to go inside.
We usually get about 175-200 on a normal Hallowe'en.
The cauldron was filled several times.
Our subdivision is also considered starter homes. They are usually the first homes that people can afford after renting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight but it has stopped atm. Had a really good sewing session yesterday and the gaps on the map are filling up.
> 
> Going to walk down to the shops this morning and the I might do a bit more sewing later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
Enjoy the walk to the shops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can't get anyone to go camping with me anymore. All the equipment is stored in the basement behind everything else.





PurpleFi said:


> Ill come with you! xx


That would be wonderful. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I didnt' have Knit Night last night because of Hallowe'en but the owner of the LYS held a draw of all the people who had attended a Saturday knitting session and my name was drawn. I won a $15 gift certificate. What will I buy at a yarn store :sm01:
I'm going to sign off now. 
Everyone have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didnt' have Knit Night last night because of Hallowe'en but the owner of the LYS held a draw of all the people who had attended a Saturday knitting session and my name was drawn. I won a $15 gift certificate. What will I buy at a yarn store :sm01:
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.


Yay, well done on your win, a nice surprise!! You take care on the road and have a good weekend yourself!! xxxxx


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I went to the expo when I was a young girl. I got to skip school and bring a friend whose father had just died...It was eye-opening..so many people from other countries and no safety issues.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp drizzly Norfolk, unfortunately as I didn't go shopping last week will have to go this week, never mind I need some yarn, yes again, so will pop in and get some en route. I seem to be in a Christmas knitting mood at the moment although don't know what I will do with them when they are done. Not sure if we will have dinner out today as I've got some shepherds pie left and we did go out on Wednesday. Enjoy your day the weekend is upon us. xx


We have had quite a bit of rain thi's evening, along with lots of thunder & a temporary drop in temperature. I am hoping we will get a lot more rain, over avery large area of the Southern area of Australia, to bring a stop to the drought that we have had, for a long time, and to put out the fires in the different states!
We are having rolling thunder at present, and some more rain!

I am now sitting on my back verandah, listening to the thunder, and watching the rain; but I wish I could be on my front verandah, and be looking across the open land, instead of only seeing houses! Oh well, I am told that it is the price of progress, to have houses across the road from me! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have had quite a bit of rain thi's evening, along with lots of thunder & a temporary drop in temperature. I am hoping we will get a lot more rain, over avery large area of the Southern area of Australia, to bring a stop to the drought that we have had, for a long time, and to put out the fires in the different states!
> We are having rolling thunder at present, and some more rain!
> 
> I am now sitting on my back verandah, listening to the thunder, and watching the rain; but I wish I could be on my front verandah, and be looking across the open land, instead of only seeing houses! Oh well, I am told that it is the price of progress, to have houses across the road from me! ???????? xoxoxo


That sounds lovely, I enjoy a good storm!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). It is very windy with sustained winds of 57kph (35 mph) with gusts of wind up to 110kph (68 mph). There are branches down and electricity outages in some places. We were lucky and didn't have any outages. There is snow falling between Port Hope and Whitby, and I don't have snow tires, so I will be going extra slow.
> It had just stopped raining when I came home so I was still eating when the first kids arrived 15 minutes later. DD and mum went out to the garage to hand out candy. The children came in clumps with 2 or more parents escorting them. The rain started while the kids were out and by 7:30 pm when the wind started up, they were all looking pretty soggy. At least it was warm rain (11'C) (52'F). We had about 100 kids, which is pretty low for us, and had a couple hardy teens still out after 7:30 pm. We still have a half cauldron of candy. Any one want some?
> I even was able to work on the butt pad when I came in. I'm on the border rows now, so almost done.
> My computer at work took most of yesterday to update courtesy of Microsoft. This is the same computer that the Desktop people said they couldnt' update anymore. Microsoft detected something missing from the computer and downloaded an entirely new operating system to the computer, so now it is fully up to date and working properly again. I only had to install 2 pieces of software that it stripped. So that didn't take long at all.


I wish something would update my computer, so that I could use it again! DH doesn't want a desktop computer any more, so I told him that I need a decent laptop, to replace the one that died. I want to begin making things, to sell in the gallery, that I am a member of, so I need to be able to keep decent records of the details of anything I make, so that I can put a decent price on the items!
As for the "huge" amount of rain that we apparently had, the soil of our backyoudis bone dry, and there is only a very small puddle on our concrete driveway, so I am supposing that our drought hasn't broken yet! ????????
Someone up there is having a very unfunny, sick joke! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's an nice hearty meal.


It was delicious too! ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. As long as you are getting yarn going shopping can be bearable. What are you planning to knit?
I sometimes think leftovers taste better than the original meal. I love chili the second or even third day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp drizzly Norfolk, unfortunately as I didn't go shopping last week will have to go this week, never mind I need some yarn, yes again, so will pop in and get some en route. I seem to be in a Christmas knitting mood at the moment although don't know what I will do with them when they are done. Not sure if we will have dinner out today as I've got some shepherds pie left and we did go out on Wednesday. Enjoy your day the weekend is upon us. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Of course cats can be trained. It takes a lot of patience, and the cats have to recognize you as the Alpha. That part is hard. We only had to resort to water guns for our most headstrong kitty Princess. Not sure how well that worked, because she loves water. But she does behave herself now that she is an adult kitty.
> Tazi gets really upset if anything is on her butt pad. If mum puts the remote on it, she will murp and walk back and forth on the couch waiting for it to be removed.


That is how it should be, if she has accepted the training, to sit on her little butt pad, but I bet in her head, she is only sitting on the pad, because she wants to!????????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Weather sure was awful many places this Halloween. We have ours on the weekend during daylight hours as an added protection for the wee ones. 
Glad your computer is updated and ???? running smoothly. I dislike updates as it always seems they need updates to correct the mistakes made on the previous updates.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EDT and -3'C (27'F). It is very windy with sustained winds of 57kph (35 mph) with gusts of wind up to 110kph (68 mph). There are branches down and electricity outages in some places. We were lucky and didn't have any outages. There is snow falling between Port Hope and Whitby, and I don't have snow tires, so I will be going extra slow.
> It had just stopped raining when I came home so I was still eating when the first kids arrived 15 minutes later. DD and mum went out to the garage to hand out candy. The children came in clumps with 2 or more parents escorting them. The rain started while the kids were out and by 7:30 pm when the wind started up, they were all looking pretty soggy. At least it was warm rain (11'C) (52'F). We had about 100 kids, which is pretty low for us, and had a couple hardy teens still out after 7:30 pm. We still have a half cauldron of candy. Any one want some?
> I even was able to work on the butt pad when I came in. I'm on the border rows now, so almost done.
> My computer at work took most of yesterday to update courtesy of Microsoft. This is the same computer that the Desktop people said they couldnt' update anymore. Microsoft detected something missing from the computer and downloaded an entirely new operating system to the computer, so now it is fully up to date and working properly again. I only had to install 2 pieces of software that it stripped. So that didn't take long at all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Georgeous photos. That's a great place to camp.
> I can't get anyone to go camping with me anymore. All the equipment is stored in the basement behind everything else.


I don't camp anymore, but our style of camping, hasn't quite reached the " clamping" type of camping. We are sort of halfway between those two styles! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Apple's apps seem to be very version specific and work differently/have different features based on the base operating system version.
> Some app developers seem to be fed up with having to redo their application for each new version of the Apple operating system. I have one app with all my yarn stash listed on it. I'm still waiting for the developer to update that one to the latest Apple version so I can get the info out of it and into Ravelry.


I am still in the thinking stage of my keeping track of all of my projects, but I suppose I could put it on my phone, unhl I get the new laptop, or I could just put it into Ravedry, That would be the smart idea! I am not really very good at being organised! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday. The end is in site for the town map. It may even be finished ahead of schedule?????



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey, rain overnight but it has stopped atm. Had a really good sewing session yesterday and the gaps on the map are filling up.
> 
> Going to walk down to the shops this morning and the I might do a bit more sewing later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We call a caravan a camper. So when we had our caravan we considered it camping. Although most times we were in an area without electricity and had camp fire meals and pumped our water from a hand dug well. However, if the weather was bad we had a gas stove, indoor plumbing and running water inside the camper.



Xiang said:


> I don't camp anymore, but our style of camping, hasn't quite reached the " clamping" type of camping. We are sort of halfway between those two styles! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There have been some issues with the south part of our subdivision, (dead body found, drug distributors and a pedophile) but this end has been quiet.


You are very fortunate, in your part of the town! I think that the town near me, has back peddled a bit, in the safety stakes! When I first came up here, it was more like a frontier town. I had been here for quite a while, when our Mayor decided it was time to make our streets safer, but not just at right, but during daylight hours also, and she made the entire town into a Dry Zone, so that meant that nobody could drink alcohol outside of legal Hotels, Restaurants, or in private residences. We were then under the microscope, of the rest of Australia, to see if it would last, and also of it would be well policed! The town has now been a total Dry Zone for 12 years, I thought it was much longer than that, but perhaps the trial period was about 10 years.
Anyway, this town was the first town, in Australia, to do this, but now there are quite a few towns that have followed suit. This means that we have no drunks, walking the sweets, with open bottles/cans of alcohol, so most people are either in their homes, or in the pubs, so the streets are much safer, when it comes to aggressive drunks; but now there are those on drugs, creeping around at all hours, causing problems! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unfortunately, you can't really mess with the designs and my machine tells me what colours to use. Unfortunately, it often turns out wrong because the design was not made for my machine if that makes sense. I may try and use a little fabric paint to brighten it up or I might just scrap it and use another design all together, didn't like that green fabric much anyway!!! xxxx


Oh well, if you didn't like the green fabric, find one you do like, I try again! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Next time you come to North America, try the prairies. You can see for miles and miles and few trees to be seen. Just lots of fields of crops.


No, that's no good; I like to see a few trees, just not so many that their canopies form a tunnel, and it went for far too many miles, for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very true! I have had some of this stuff for so long, I forget it's there!!! :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that date holds and you have some progress on healing by Christmas.


Same from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are very fortunate, in your part of the town! I think that the town near me, has back peddled a bit, in the safety stakes! When I first came up here, it was more like a frontier town. I had been here for quite a while, when our Mayor decided it was time to make our streets safer, but not just at right, but during daylight hours also, and she made the entire town into a Dry Zone, so that meant that nobody could drink alcohol outside of legal Hotels, Restaurants, or in private residences. We were then under the microscope, of the rest of Australia, to see if it would last, and also of it would be well policed! The town has now been a total Dry Zone for 12 years, I thought it was much longer than that, but perhaps the trial period was about 10 years.
> Anyway, this town was the first town, in Australia, to do this, but now there are quite a few towns that have followed suit. This means that we have no drunks, walking the sweets, with open bottles/cans of alcohol, so most people are either in their homes, or in the pubs, so the streets are much safer, when it comes to aggressive drunks; but now there are those on drugs, creeping around at all hours, causing problems! ????????


That does sound like it worked but, as you say, there's always something else to cause trouble and fear in the locals. :sm16: :sm13: :sm14:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 100 kids? Wow, that must have been a lot of candy to give out!! When we first moved to this development in 1975, almost every house had kids but back then, Halloween was not a 'thing' over here. Now there are hardly any kids here, people seem to want bigger houses for their families and ours were sold as starter homes. So, no kids here last night, I think most people have parties in their houses if they are going to do anything at all or only visit friends' houses by prior arrangement!!


I think it is mostly like that, in my town, at least! I do know that some of the larger Cities, around the country, have "do's", either in pubs, or Clubs, in the City Centres, for those over 18, who want to go to them, but for the children, the majority of parents have a party, at one house, within their friends group; then at a different house each year! Which I think is a much better idea! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didnt' have Knit Night last night because of Hallowe'en but the owner of the LYS held a draw of all the people who had attended a Saturday knitting session and my name was drawn. I won a $15 gift certificate. What will I buy at a yarn store :sm01:
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.


Wow, you will have to think carefully, on that! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, I enjoy a good storm!!


So do I. We are still getting rain and thunder; I hope it rains all right, and gives us a decent amount! ⛈????⚡???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have caught up with the current posts, so any more after this post, will have to wait until I wake up tomorrow!
Have a great day, I am going to do a bit of reading, or knitting now, until I get tired again!
So good night! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. As long as you are getting yarn going shopping can be bearable. What are you planning to knit?
> I sometimes think leftovers taste better than the original meal. I love chili the second or even third day.


Didn't get anything special in the way of yarn, just a bunch of DK of various colours, will look through my Christmas patterns and see what takes my fancy. Leftovers were fine, heated them up in the fry pan added some curry powder and did some veg. Gravy on top and very quick and tasty it was. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


That is breathtaking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is breathtaking!


You're about 5 hours from this beautiful scenery...come for a weekend.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Feeling really tired this morning, that wind last night cut right through you it was cooooold! There was not that many kids out for that reason it has been quite a few years since we had a Halloween that cold!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Feeling really tired this morning, that wind last night cut right through you it was cooooold! There was not that many kids out for that reason it has been quite a few years since we had a Halloween that cold!


Have you seen the doc about your chills yet? xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> 100 kids? Wow, that must have been a lot of candy to give out!! When we first moved to this development in 1975, almost every house had kids but back then, Halloween was not a 'thing' over here. Now there are hardly any kids here, people seem to want bigger houses for their families and ours were sold as starter homes. So, no kids here last night, I think most people have parties in their houses if they are going to do anything at all or only visit friends' houses by prior arrangement!!


We didn't have very many kids last night - maybe 25 or so. Still have way too much candy left. Will have to figure out a way to get rid of it. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We didn't have very many kids last night - maybe 25 or so. Still have way too much candy left. Will have to figure out a way to get rid of it. xxxooo


I could help you with that!! :sm23: xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didnt' have Knit Night last night because of Hallowe'en but the owner of the LYS held a draw of all the people who had attended a Saturday knitting session and my name was drawn. I won a $15 gift certificate. What will I buy at a yarn store :sm01:
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.


Well done on the winnings. Be safe as you travel to work today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I could help you with that!! :sm23: xxxx ❤


 :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Me, three! I will gladly help out a friend.????????????????



Miss Pam said:


> :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Me, three! I will gladly help out a friend.????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I've had a lazy (another) lazy day. I did some sudokus and then went into Karen's for a cup of chocolate. I took some new biscuits in for her. They were half price so I though she might be my taster and try them. Mcvitie hobnobs chocolate flap jacks. They looked nice. I got Margaret a pkt too but I haven't seen her today. She's just texted me to go for cup of tea but it's Danish now and I'm all warm and cosy. So I said no.

Today I had salad for my lunch. It's ages since I had one. I had some lovely smoked ham with it. The weathers supposed to be awful this weekend but I should be ok, because I'm going up to the boys tomorrow. I thought I might get out of this weekend, as I did last weekend, but no. I haven't got a valid excuse. Between you and me, it is so wonderful to be wanted, and I surely am.


I think that's it for today. Nothing happened, but still love yawl. I'll catch up and might be back.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh that's ridiculous...at this time of year. I hope it melts love.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Very theatrical...they look the part..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I've just gotten the mail...
> June you sweety ???? thank you, will get a pic of her wearing it soon ???? it's absolutely adorable. Jen and I both love it.


That is lovely knitting June. I love the pattern and colour.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didnt' have Knit Night last night because of Hallowe'en but the owner of the LYS held a draw of all the people who had attended a Saturday knitting session and my name was drawn. I won a $15 gift certificate. What will I buy at a yarn store :sm01:
> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great Friday and wonderful weekend.


Great win mav...enjoy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That is lovely knitting June. I love the pattern and colour.


Thanks Susan, I don't often knit baby things so it made a nice change!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


Well done, you've been working hard.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> :sm02: :sm02: xxxooo


The cyclamen you bought me is in bloom! See how it's spread?!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done, you've been working hard.


Ah, it's not hard work when you're having fun!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have you seen the doc about your chills yet? xxxx


No I can't until the day after Christmas haven't got a regular doctor till then it's sad it takes so long I have already been waiting a month and a half!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


Well done I love them all!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


Well done. They all look great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The cyclamen you bought me is in bloom! See how it's spread?!!xxxx


Great! And it's spread quite well over the last six years! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


They are gorgeous but you could have rescued the poor little owl. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> No I can't until the day after Christmas haven't got a regular doctor till then it's sad it takes so long I have already been waiting a month and a half!


Is there not an emergency clinic you can go to? I don't like to think of you suffering without any medical help! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well done I love them all!


Thanks Lisa!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great! And it's spread quite well over the last six years! :sm02: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


Oh my goodness, is it really SIX years?!!!! :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> They are gorgeous but you could have rescued the poor little owl. xxxx :sm23:


He's a little odd and quite happy hanging upside down, I think he might be part bat!! Xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


Absolutely gorgeous scenery ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


Those are all adorable ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, I don't often knit baby things so it made a nice change!!


You did wonderful ???? I promise to get a pic up today


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Those are all adorable ????


Thanks Angela! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, is it really SIX years?!!!! :sm06: xxxx


I know!! How can that be????!!! :sm06: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


Mr P is very impressed xxxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Sweet pea


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

She was Evie from Disney movie "Descendants"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P is very impressed xxxxx


Oh, jolly good!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sweet pea


Fantastic, she looks wonderful!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sweet pea


Adorable! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


Both little Rosebud and the sweater and hat are beautiful. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both little Rosebud and the sweater and hat are beautiful. :sm02: xxxooo


June did a wonderful job ????????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Y'all see that belly, she's getting so chunky ????????I love chunky babies ❣


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> June did a wonderful job ????????????????


Yes, she did. :sm02: :sm24: xxxooo ????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Y'all see that belly, she's getting so chunky ????????I love chunky babies ❣


she is stacking on the weight, preparing for when she begins moving herself around, and getting into mischief! ???????????????????????? :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Xiang said:


> she is stacking on the weight, preparing for when she begins moving herself around, and getting into mischief! ???????????????????????? :sm23: :sm23:


Omg, she is moving her walker around everywhere already. I do believe she'll skip crawling like her momma. Jen was walking at 7 months old ???? Ethan at 8 months. Caleigh was almost a year old.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


Awww, thank you for the lovely photos, she could model a bin bag and look cute!! Hope it keeps her warm for the winter and she knows it's cuddle from her great aunty Londy!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a very dark, damp and gloomy London! DH can't even get out for the paper yet, it's raining so hard!! I had planned a trip to a town 30 miles away today but it's so windy and wet, it wouldn't be good on the motorway! I guess I'll have to sit and knit some more 'hats for the homeless', number 11 is on the needles now!!

Hope wherever you are that your weather is better than ours, have a great weekend, see you later, over and out!! xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I will trade you our snow for your rain.???? We cannot decide if we should take the lawn mower off the tractor and put the snow blower on. We really wanted to cut the grass one more time before winter. Very hard to cut grass when it is covered with snow.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very dark, damp and gloomy London! DH can't even get out for the paper yet, it's raining so hard!! I had planned a trip to a town 30 miles away today but it's so windy and wet, it wouldn't be good on the motorway! I guess I'll have to sit and knit some more 'hats for the homeless', number 11 is on the needles now!!
> 
> Hope wherever you are that your weather is better than ours, have a great weekend, see you later, over and out!! xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, it was almost sunny when we got up but boy has it changed now. Been making a batch of home-made stuffing for the freezer but will leave one out to have for tomorrow, you have to try these things before unleashing them on visitors. Looks as though the wind is getting up as well so will probably follow June's example and get my knitting out. I'd happily swap your snow for our rain jynx at least it is pretty which is more than you can say for the rain, it's so dark might even have to put the lights on. Whatever you are up to have a good weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey, definitely the day for staying in. Did some more knitted houses last night and embroidered features on a few more. 

Going to sort out my craft room today as I have a larger set of drawers to put in which means emptying things out and starting again.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. You can have the snow. It has lost it's beauty for me. Concerned what we will do with when we get a lot of snow. I finally was able to shovel the walk and deck last evening. The shovels were hidden safely in the garage as we assumed we would not need them yet. Harold was finally able to rescue the shovels so I use them. We are getting flurries right now.⛄



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet Norfolk, it was almost sunny when we got up but boy has it changed now. Been making a batch of home-made stuffing for the freezer but will leave one out to have for tomorrow, you have to try these things before unleashing them on visitors. Looks as though the wind is getting up as well so will probably follow June's example and get my knitting out. I'd happily swap your snow for our rain jynx at least it is pretty which is more than you can say for the rain, it's so dark might even have to put the lights on. Whatever you are up to have a good weekend. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


Perfect.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I also am working on sorting out my craft room. It seems this room is in a constant state of flux. I do not think I will ever find the perfect solution.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wild wet and windy Surrey, definitely the day for staying in. Did some more knitted houses last night and embroidered features on a few more.
> 
> Going to sort out my craft room today as I have a larger set of drawers to put in which means emptying things out and starting again.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very dark, damp and gloomy London! DH can't even get out for the paper yet, it's raining so hard!! I had planned a trip to a town 30 miles away today but it's so windy and wet, it wouldn't be good on the motorway! I guess I'll have to sit and knit some more 'hats for the homeless', number 11 is on the needles now!!
> 
> Hope wherever you are that your weather is better than ours, have a great weekend, see you later, over and out!! xxxxx


June, just send any rain that you don't want, over to any part of Australia, that you want. Most of the country is in a state of Severe Drought! We had rain last night, but nowhere near enough, and we didn't get our Spring rains either, I don't think we have had them for the past few years! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to catchup on some of my reading, while I still can! Am still waiting for my appointment with the specialist, but I don't suppose it will be until after New Year! 
Have a good day in, for those who can't get out; and for those who can, have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I will trade you our snow for your rain.???? We cannot decide if we should take the lawn mower off the tractor and put the snow blower on. We really wanted to cut the grass one more time before winter. Very hard to cut grass when it is covered with snow.


Pretty though snow can be, I don't think I'll trade, thanks, If you get wet from the rain, you can get dry but snow is dangerous.Slip-sliding cars and lorries and my feet, dumping me hard on the ground and possibly breaking something!!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm06: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also am working on sorting out my craft room. It seems this room is in a constant state of flux. I do not think I will ever find the perfect solution.


I'm a bit sick of the sight of my craft room, having spent most of the week down there so I shall probably stay in. On the other hand, it is lovely and warm down there...…..!!! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, just send any rain that you don't want, over to any part of Australia, that you want. Most of the country is in a state of Severe Drought! We had rain last night, but nowhere near enough, and we didn't get our Spring rains either, I don't think we have had them for the past few years! ????????????


I wish I could Judi, enough is enough!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I also am working on sorting out my craft room. It seems this room is in a constant state of flux. I do not think I will ever find the perfect solution.


We are alike.
Only problem is in mine it's the catch all for misplaced things.
Extra chair? Put it in there out of the way.
Extra kid? Move into the sewing room.
Sweet pea.. ? Well she thinks of it as her room anyway lol.
I can never get it to be what and how I'd like it to be, in order to be useful.
...
But in my case, I wouldn't have it any other way. How many of us have taken in a child of our own, or someone else's child who just needs a little help. 
I get to say that we have always had a swinging door open. We don't have much but we can put a roof over someone's head, and a meal in their tummy. And I love it. I swear I need pull out couches in every room! LoL ????

I haven't been to sleep yet. So much on my mind. 
Now that my lil angel is getting more mobile I am trying to get my craft stuff organized.
Y'all I wish I had gotten a picture, she was in her walker and I was cooking dinner, she had ahold of my shorts, and she held on for dear life every move I made lol. It was the sweetest thing. 
She got to see her great uncle and Aunt the other day. Our little sister and her family lost their house and all five are living with Mom and Dad.
I feel terrible for them, his family built that house. 
Rosebud didn't like the looks of him at first and actually pulled away from him when he tried to touch her arm. But she came around. It was the first time she had showed concern at someone.
She's starting to babble baby talk allot more. She's up to three words ???????? 
Momma , Bawbaw, and NONNA????????❣ my mom is just so in love with her, I love it. Pictures don't do justice to her eyes y'all. ( I know I'm babbling) but she has the bluest icy blue beautiful eyes, and my mom just can't get over them.

I've finished all the knitting parts of the cell phone case, now I've just got to line it with some fabric and sew up the sides. I'll post a pic when I've finished. 
Then I've got some Christmas projects and some knitting project I have to get started on. . 
I'm trying to get my room a little more uncluttered so that I can get to my pattern books better. It's hard to do with the wee one on my coat tails, but I'm not concerned about it. I love my time with her. I feel like I gush
about her like as if I were a new momma. 
Okay I best try to get a nap in before the others wake up and start needing attention. 
So Good morning everyone ❣ I love you all and hope you all have a beautiful day in spite of rain, snow, aches and pains , and dark gloomy cloudy skys. XOXOXO


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Oh jeez , I wrote a book I'm sorry


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh jeez , I wrote a book I'm sorry


Honey, I have never met anyone quite like you before who has embraced life as it comes, especially if it includes anyone, big or small that needs help. I know Lisa has the same philosophy, it must be the way you were brought up, kudos to your mum and dad! You both have such generous hearts, even when times are hard, you just spread what you have as far as it is needed. Very proud to be your friend!! xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


She looks adorable


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon from a very blustery and rainy south east. Just the kind of weather to stay in and bake a Christmas cake, so that's what I will do :sm11:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Honey, I have never met anyone quite like you before who has embraced life as it comes, especially if it includes anyone, big or small that needs help. I know Lisa has the same philosophy, it must be the way you were brought up, kudos to your mum and dad! You both have such generous hearts, even when times are hard, you just spread what you have as far as it is needed. Very proud to be your friend!! xxxxxx


I was thinking exactly the same thing! You and Lisa are both absolutely wonderful, lovely women! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's 42F here right now, but warming up to mid to upper 50sF later today. No rain, though, so will take these cool, fall days. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find I continually change things in every room trying to get everything "perfect." My craft room is also our office. It is also the smallest room in the house. I do not mind being crowded as being an office/craft room means that Harold and I are in the same room whenever we have down time.
We have had several house guests that have needed to stay here for an extended period of time. Only one was not a relative and he was so ungrateful that I was almost sorry we offered him free room and board. After 6 weeks he told me my children needed to be quiet so he could relax and watch the t.v. I suggested it was time he got off the couch and get a job and support himself.
As Rosebud grows I believe you will see things that remind you of her mother. It has been a strange experience seeing Lilly grow and do things both her mother, Flo, and her grandmother did. Sort of amazing all the things she does exactly like her mother and grandmother did.



linkan said:


> We are alike.
> Only problem is in mine it's the catch all for misplaced things.
> Extra chair? Put it in there out of the way.
> Extra kid? Move into the sewing room.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon from a very blustery and rainy south east. Just the kind of weather to stay in and bake a Christmas cake, so that's what I will do :sm11:


Wish I'd got the ingredients, I'd make one too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing! You and Lisa are both absolutely wonderful, lovely women! xxxooo


Sisters under the skin Pam!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sisters under the skin Pam!! Xxxx ❤


Indeed! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Cake now in the oven ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Cake now in the oven ????


It smells wonderful!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Cake now in the oven ????


Yum! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I've come to bed and I'm at Stephens. The boys have some friends round and are getting quite noisy, but no bother. They are playing on the PlayStation. I've had my tea and want to finish my book tonight if I can. I tried a few ways of getting out of tonight, but the boys seemed to be adamant that I came, so as long as they want me they can have me. I believe they are having horrible pizza later. 

It's pouring with rain outside and I'm so pleased I'm in here. Sue is talking of going back to work on Monday and coming up with the feeblest of excuses not to stay off. She must be feeling lots better but let's hope she's well on the mend. It's up to her. 

I'm going to catch up now so I might add on later. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


They look lovely. Well done June, but you have got a pretty model to show them off.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They look lovely. Well done June, but you have got a pretty model to show them off.


Absolutely!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> We are alike.
> Only problem is in mine it's the catch all for misplaced things.
> Extra chair? Put it in there out of the way.
> Extra kid? Move into the sewing room.
> ...


You are so clearly one of the most nicest, kindest and loving person in my life. I often think how you cope and stay so nice. I'm proud that I know you and you just keep shouting about those little girls, they do you proud. Love you Angela.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Honey, I have never met anyone quite like you before who has embraced life as it comes, especially if it includes anyone, big or small that needs help. I know Lisa has the same philosophy, it must be the way you were brought up, kudos to your mum and dad! You both have such generous hearts, even when times are hard, you just spread what you have as far as it is needed. Very proud to be your friend!! xxxxxx


Your gonna make me all blushy and teary. It's my honor to be all of yours ???? because, hearts alike find each other. ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing! You and Lisa are both absolutely wonderful, lovely women! xxxooo


As are all of you ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

jinx said:


> I find I continually change things in every room trying to get everything "perfect." My craft room is also our office. It is also the smallest room in the house. I do not mind being crowded as being an office/craft room means that Harold and I are in the same room whenever we have down time.
> We have had several house guests that have needed to stay here for an extended period of time. Only one was not a relative and he was so ungrateful that I was almost sorry we offered him free room and board. After 6 weeks he told me my children needed to be quiet so he could relax and watch the t.v. I suggested it was time he got off the couch and get a job and support himself.
> As Rosebud grows I believe you will see things that remind you of her mother. It has been a strange experience seeing Lilly grow and do things both her mother, Flo, and her grandmother did. Sort of amazing all the things she does exactly like her mother and grandmother did.


Isn't it ???? . That circle of life gets more beautiful with every turn.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are so clearly one of the most nicest, kindest and loving person in my life. I often think how you cope and stay so nice. I'm proud that I know you and you just keep shouting about those little girls, they do you proud. Love you Angela.


???????? Love you right back.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

DH gave me the sweetest gift today. A 2hr. nap!????
Jess came to visit, she brought rosebud some Halloween clothes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> DH gave me the sweetest gift today. A 2hr. nap!????
> Jess came to visit, she brought rosebud some Halloween clothes.


So cute xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linkan said:


> DH gave me the sweetest gift today. A 2hr. nap!????
> Jess came to visit, she brought rosebud some Halloween clothes.


Adorable! Glad you got a long nap. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Adorable! Glad you got a long nap. :sm02: xxxooo


It did me a world of good ❣
And I'll get an extra hour tonight because the time change. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, very drizzly and overcast but not too cold. Dinner is ready to go in the oven and that's my day. Lots of fireworks exploding last night but only managed to see a couple. So not used to all the bangs. I wonder how mad they go here on New Years Eve. I think it's brightening up so hopefully not rain all day. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. It’s still dark here, but my task is to switch some of the clocks. So much for an “extra” hour’s sleep for me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> DH gave me the sweetest gift today. A 2hr. nap!????
> Jess came to visit, she brought rosebud some Halloween clothes.


Beeeeeautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and mild London! Not a lot planned for today, have already butchered DH's hair and we have to go shopping in a short while but apart from that, the day is my own, I might try and get out for a walk if it stays nice outside, only got as far as the high street yesterday and the heavens opened. Did get some more socks from Age UK, they are really nice and soft, 3 pairs for Â£1, just so my 'local' buddies know!!

Have a good one everybody, hope you can cope with whatever weather you have, sending you some of my sunshine!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pretty though snow can be, I don't think I'll trade, thanks, If you get wet from the rain, you can get dry but snow is dangerous.Slip-sliding cars and lorries and my feet, dumping me hard on the ground and possibly breaking something!!! :sm14: :sm25: :sm06: xxxx


June, I think you have made a wise decision, I think you have had e nough mishaps, for this year! One doesn't want to temp Fate too much, when one is in the age group we are in! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, I think you have made a wise decision, I think you have had e nough mishaps, for this year! One doesn't want to temp Fate too much, when one is in the age group we are in! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy bright Surrey, it is still mildish but today I will be doing more sewing of the town as I need to prepare some stuff for the girls to work on tomorrow.


Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit sick of the sight of my craft room, having spent most of the week down there so I shall probably stay in. On the other hand, it is lovely and warm down there...…..!!! :sm09:


Don't you have a to in your Craft room? You could set up your Embroidery Machine, to do some more items, and once that is set up, you can relax in front of your tv, with no need to have discussions, on what is goingto be watched, or how warm/cool the room is going to be! :sm17: :sm06: :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wish I could Judi, enough is enough!! xxxx


Something Someone did, must havebeen successful. The East Coast got a months worth of rain, in one day, and they are in for quite a bit more, apparently! Next thing that the Farmers, all modes, will be worried, is flooding! I really hope that doesn't happen, because they have had enough heartache with the severe drought they have been having! Many of them have left their farms; after many generations, because they cannot cope with the heartbreak of not being able to feed their animals! 
I really do hope they get enough water to break the drought properly. the other thing that needs to happen, is that people need to be planting more trees, in areas that have had the majority of trees removed; either for Housing, or for some kind of Industry.

I will stop now, but it does gripe me to see that Governments, in this Country anyway; have done studies to see if the amount of tree clearing, in different Regions, has had any impact, positive or negative, on rainfall, the level of the underground aguafers (including the Artesian Basins), and the findings were in the negative. Across the entire Country, the amount of Rainfall has decreased, by quite large amounts, and the fallout from that is, the effect it has on all of our Native Animals. So it really is way past time, that the Governments began listening to the People!

Ooops ......... I think I got a little carried away! Sorry about that! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I was going to do a total Catch up tonight, but it is very hard to read the writing, on my screen, So I will have to wait for my eyes to behave themselves, just a little bit! :sm16: :sm13: :sm15:

I will try again a bit later, it is so annoying, when one's eyes don't work properly; but then I suppose most of you would probably understand what I mean! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:

I hope you all have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I was going to do a total Catch up tonight, but it is very hard to read the writing, on my screen, So I will have to wait for my eyes to behave themselves, just a little bit! :sm16: :sm13: :sm15:
> 
> I will try again a bit later, it is so annoying, when one's eyes don't work properly; but then I suppose most of you would probably understand what I mean! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:
> 
> I hope you all have a good day! xoxoxo


I really do believe me. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Don't you have a to in your Craft room? You could set up your Embroidery Machine, to do some more items, and once that is set up, you can relax in front of your tv, with no need to have discussions, on what is goingto be watched, or how warm/cool the room is going to be! :sm17: :sm06: :sm09: :sm23:


A tv? No, I have a radio and a speaker for the music on my phone but I usually watch Netflix indoors on my laptop while I'm knitting!! Currently enjoying The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas, its very funny!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Something Someone did, must havebeen successful. The East Coast got a months worth of rain, in one day, and they are in for quite a bit more, apparently! Next thing that the Farmers, all modes, will be worried, is flooding! I really hope that doesn't happen, because they have had enough heartache with the severe drought they have been having! Many of them have left their farms; after many generations, because they cannot cope with the heartbreak of not being able to feed their animals!
> I really do hope they get enough water to break the drought properly. the other thing that needs to happen, is that people need to be planting more trees, in areas that have had the majority of trees removed; either for Housing, or for some kind of Industry.
> 
> I will stop now, but it does gripe me to see that Governments, in this Country anyway; have done studies to see if the amount of tree clearing, in different Regions, has had any impact, positive or negative, on rainfall, the level of the underground aguafers (including the Artesian Basins), and the findings were in the negative. Across the entire Country, the amount of Rainfall has decreased, by quite large amounts, and the fallout from that is, the effect it has on all of our Native Animals. So it really is way past time, that the Governments began listening to the People!
> ...


Rant away, I don't blame you! You would think that in this day and age, science would have found a way to help these arid areas to have enough water for their needs! It'll happen but sadly, not in our lifetime!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .... or getting your feet wet!! ????


They got soaked yesterday, and dirty. Don't do torrential rain puddles in flip-flops.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Drizzly and overcast here also. Rain predicted, that will melt the snow we have. 
What were the fireworks celebrating? 
The clocks and my body are not in sync this a.m. It was great to sleep til 6 a.m. Then realized it was only 5 a.m. according to the clock. I would not mind if they quit screwing around with the time.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, very drizzly and overcast but not too cold. Dinner is ready to go in the oven and that's my day. Lots of fireworks exploding last night but only managed to see a couple. So not used to all the bangs. I wonder how mad they go here on New Years Eve. I think it's brightening up so hopefully not rain all day. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

uggghh. Not already!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My French gks


Totally horrible, totalling gruesome, totally adorable.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I have two clocks that need manual reset. One is behind the desk and I cannot reach it. Have to wait for the 6 foot 6 inch grandson to come over to reach it. The other is an alarm clock that I have not yet figured out how to reset. I take the battery out for an hour, set a timer to remind me to put the battery back in. When time jumps ahead it is a real problem.
????⏰????⌚



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. It's still dark here, but my task is to switch some of the clocks. So much for an "extra" hour's sle
> p for me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are wide open spaces so no claustrophobia here. This was taken this week at the same place that DD and I went camping over my birthday. It is a place I want to go back to for kayaking next summer.
> 
> The second photo is a little farther up the mountains.


I love waterfalls. They make my heart leap when I see one.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Thanks for sharing the picture of the sun. I have almost forgotten what it looks like.????????
Must be Sunday if you are shopping. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and mild London! Not a lot planned for today, have already butchered DH's hair and we have to go shopping in a short while but apart from that, the day is my own, I might try and get out for a walk if it stays nice outside, only got as far as the high street yesterday and the heavens opened. Did get some more socks from Age UK, they are really nice and soft, 3 pairs for Â£1, just so my 'local' buddies know!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, hope you can cope with whatever weather you have, sending you some of my sunshine!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree planting and keeping tree help the environment in many ways. I am hoping that now that some industries are using hemp for many product that the hard wood trees will be allowed to grow.



Xiang said:


> Something Someone did, must havebeen successful. The East Coast got a months worth of rain, in one day, and they are in for quite a bit more, apparently! Next thing that the Farmers, all modes, will be worried, is flooding! I really hope that doesn't happen, because they have had enough heartache with the severe drought they have been having! Many of them have left their farms; after many generations, because they cannot cope with the heartbreak of not being able to feed their animals!
> I really do hope they get enough water to break the drought properly. the other thing that needs to happen, is that people need to be planting more trees, in areas that have had the majority of trees removed; either for Housing, or for some kind of Industry.
> 
> I will stop now, but it does gripe me to see that Governments, in this Country anyway; have done studies to see if the amount of tree clearing, in different Regions, has had any impact, positive or negative, on rainfall, the level of the underground aguafers (including the Artesian Basins), and the findings were in the negative. Across the entire Country, the amount of Rainfall has decreased, by quite large amounts, and the fallout from that is, the effect it has on all of our Native Animals. So it really is way past time, that the Governments began listening to the People!
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Last night I thought my eyes were wonky. The t.v. screen was blurry and the colors seemed off. I mentioned it to Harold and he told me it was the t.v. and not my eyes. Phew, I did not need another health issue.



Xiang said:


> I was going to do a total Catch up tonight, but it is very hard to read the writing, on my screen, So I will have to wait for my eyes to behave themselves, just a little bit! :sm16: :sm13: :sm15:
> 
> I will try again a bit later, it is so annoying, when one's eyes don't work properly; but then I suppose most of you would probably understand what I mean! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23:
> 
> I hope you all have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Drizzly and overcast here also. Rain predicted, that will melt the snow we have.
> What were the fireworks celebrating?
> The clocks and my body are not in sync this a.m. It was great to sleep til 6 a.m. Then realized it was only 5 a.m. according to the clock. I would not mind if they quit screwing around with the time.


Nov. 5th is bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes and his gang tried to blow up parliament in the Gunpowder Plot, but is seems to be stretching in timeline. The way things are going we could do with another one on the lot we've got now. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! It's only 4.20 pm and our lights are already on!! I've spent most of the day down in my room with my cushion covers and button trees and this is the result. In case you can't see it, the trees are now all glittery!!! xxxx


All good stuff. A very productive time spent in the warm and dry.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> They got soaked yesterday, and dirty. Don't do torrential rain puddles in flip-flops.


At least you didn't have soggy socks and shoes to dry out!! xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The cyclamen you bought me is in bloom! See how it's spread?!!xxxx


wow! I've only ever grown them indoors so I didn't know they could spread like that. I've had one for years on my kitchen windowsill.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> wow! I've only ever grown them indoors so I didn't know they could spread like that. I've had one for years on my kitchen windowsill.


This was in a pot that our Pam presented me with on her visit to the UK, I planted it out, as per the instructions and this is what I've now got!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Sweet pea


ruling it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> This is very late coming, your probably in bed June. But Rosebud in her new jumper ???? it's perfect, big enough to wear all winter ????


lovely knitting on a beautiful model.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very dark, damp and gloomy London! DH can't even get out for the paper yet, it's raining so hard!! I had planned a trip to a town 30 miles away today but it's so windy and wet, it wouldn't be good on the motorway! I guess I'll have to sit and knit some more 'hats for the homeless', number 11 is on the needles now!!
> 
> Hope wherever you are that your weather is better than ours, have a great weekend, see you later, over and out!! xxxxx


DH, [email protected] and GS all took a hired van up to Durham, loaded the body of an Austin 7 and drove back, all in one day in that mini hurricane. Now they are unloading ready to get the van back. I only had to drive them to Hove to get the van but the drive back along the coast in that wind was quite frightening enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit sick of the sight of my craft room, having spent most of the week down there so I shall probably stay in. On the other hand, it is lovely and warm down there...…..!!! :sm09:


Doesn't it have a comfy chair you can snooze on?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Oh jeez , I wrote a book I'm sorry


and I read it avidly! Don't apologise.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Your gonna make me all blushy and teary. It's my honor to be all of yours ???? because, hearts alike find each other. ????


Haven't we just. Every one of us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> DH gave me the sweetest gift today. A 2hr. nap!????
> Jess came to visit, she brought rosebud some Halloween clothes.


So, so, so adorable.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp Norfolk, very drizzly and overcast but not too cold. Dinner is ready to go in the oven and that's my day. Lots of fireworks exploding last night but only managed to see a couple. So not used to all the bangs. I wonder how mad they go here on New Years Eve. I think it's brightening up so hopefully not rain all day. Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


It's lovely here today, so much so after yesterday. I lost my dustbins three times yesterday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, I think you have made a wise decision, I think you have had e nough mishaps, for this year! One doesn't want to temp Fate too much, when one is in the age group we are in! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


with so few short years to live!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rant away, I don't blame you! You would think that in this day and age, science would have found a way to help these arid areas to have enough water for their needs! It'll happen but sadly, not in our lifetime!


I agree. We're supposed to be clever, yet we live on a planet almost covered in water but cannot stop the bits out of water having droughts!!!!! The sea smells of ozone yet we still have a large hole in our ozone layer above us (although that is at least shrinking now) which lets extra heat in. The we say that climate change is natural and we can do nothing about it. That's my rant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> At least you didn't have soggy socks and shoes to dry out!! xx


Soggy, wrinkled feet probably though.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DH, [email protected] and GS all took a hired van up to Durham, loaded the body of an Austin 7 and drove back, all in one day in that mini hurricane. Now they are unloading ready to get the van back. I only had to drive them to Hove to get the van but the drive back along the coast in that wind was quite frightening enough.


I'm sure it was, not the weather to be driving at all but a girl's gotta do...……! :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Doesn't it have a comfy chair you can snooze on?


It's got a sweet little chair with a pull-out foot stool but I would be fidgeting to sew something too much to snooze!!! :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. I just watched the first episode of Kominsky Method. Very enjoyable and I will watch the other episodes. Of course, that means I did not get my morning chores accomplished it.????



London Girl said:


> A tv? No, I have a radio and a speaker for the music on my phone but I usually watch Netflix indoors on my laptop while I'm knitting!! Currently enjoying The Kominsky Method starring Michael Douglas, its very funny!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks. I just watched the first episode of Kominsky Method. Very enjoyable and I will watch the other episodes. Of course, that means I did not get my morning chores accomplished it.????


Don't worry, the chores will still be there when you've watched all the episodes!!! Glad you are enjoying it xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Sunday girls, another new week looming ahead. I'm home from Stephens, desperate for some rest, I'm getting old to listen to the party. Its lovely to hear them all having a good time, safe and sound in the home, but I really feel tired the day after. And all I did was lie in need and read my book. ????????????????????????. Beautiful emojis today.

It's been cold dull and damp today, s and s were going food shopping. Did I want to stay??? No thankyou, going home for a rest. Haha. I'm so fortunate that they want me and I know it.

There's nothing forecast that I know of for me this week. Sue is going to go to work tomorrow, she has a sick note to hand in, they are not bound to let her go back if she's not signed off the sick. We shall see.anyway, love yawl, I'm going to catchup.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just watched the second episodes. However, I did manage to dust, vacuum, and clean a bedroom in between watching. I even finished a beanie for greatgrandsons friend. I also undid the decreasing part of said beanie as it looked too short. 
Guess I will have to redo beanie and watch episode 3.????????


London Girl said:


> Don't worry, the chores will still be there when you've watched all the episodes!!! Glad you are enjoying it xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Thank you for forwarding Jean's email Susan, it was such a sad one, so sorry for poor Kenny. Not sure what I can wish him except to be out of pain. :sm03:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just watched the second episodes. However, I did manage to dust, vacuum, and clean a bedroom in between watching. I even finished a beanie for greatgrandsons friend. I also undid the decreasing part of said beanie as it looked too short.
> Guess I will have to redo beanie and watch episode 3.????????


I apparently got to the end of the second series and I feel bereft now, it was a bit of a shock when the next episode didn't start!! Hopefully there will be a third series in due course!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Prayers for Kenny.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Thank you for the update Susan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Thank you, Susan, for sharing that. Kenny certainly has had a lot to deal with. Sending prayers and love to him and the family. xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday girls, another new week looming ahead. I'm home from Stephens, desperate for some rest, I'm getting old to listen to the party. Its lovely to hear them all having a good time, safe and sound in the home, but I really feel tired the day after. And all I did was lie in need and read my book. ????????????????????????. Beautiful emojis today.
> 
> It's been cold dull and damp today, s and s were going food shopping. Did I want to stay??? No thankyou, going home for a rest. Haha. I'm so fortunate that they want me and I know it.
> 
> There's nothing forecast that I know of for me this week. Sue is going to go to work tomorrow, she has a sick note to hand in, they are not bound to let her go back if she's not signed off the sick. We shall see.anyway, love yawl, I'm going to catchup.


Hopefully the weather was better for travelling


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????


Just repeat to yourself "everything is going to be all right". You'll be fine but feel free to come and have a moan to us if it isn't!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????


I'm sure you'll cope, at least you know what to expect this term, go sort them out. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..

Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


Not sure about a Christmas tree but makes a lovely Christmas bell. xx :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure about a Christmas tree but makes a lovely Christmas bell. xx :sm24:


Okey dokey. It's a Christmas what ever. Might try a tiny version as ear rings. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


Ooh, that's a good idea, never thought of adding beads!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all!

Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!

I cooked chicken piccata tonight, never had it before but saw the recipe online. I thought it was very disappointing. If I spent that much time making something, I think it should taste out of this world!!!

The fireworks are off again outside, I expect that will go on for the next few nights, poor animals, it must drive them crazy!!

Thinking of poor Kenny and sending him comforting vibes. Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The hats are very nice. I am back to making hats. My grand daughter mentioned that several kids at school could use hats. She has shared some of the extra hats her kids have, but would like to share more of them. I am glad to oblige.



London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Lovely lot of hats. Bentley is hiding under my sewing cabinet. He does not like whizz bangs. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> The hats are very nice. I am back to making hats. My grand daughter mentioned that several kids at school could use hats. She has shared some of the extra hats her kids have, but would like to share more of them. I am glad to oblige.


That's good of you. You have to wonder why their parents or carers can't supply a hat for them!! ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????


I so hope it's better for you this term. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


Lovely! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Sorry about your meal being disappointing. The hats are great! xxxooo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure you'll cope, at least you know what to expect this term, go sort them out. xx


Actually that's the problem, I don't know what to expect, as I didn't last half of term, so I don't know how I will cope.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


What a magnificent set of hats :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


Love it :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I so hope it's better for you this term. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, not sure I will cope otherwise :sm19:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks Pam, not sure I will cope otherwise :sm19:


Sending many comforting hugs and much love. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Lovely selection of hats, well done. Had to look up chicken piccata, don't think I'll bother trying it then. I'm still into Christmas, just finished a snowman. xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some of it is economics. Part of it is Jason telling his friends his great great ma will make them hats in any color they want. Love that little boy.????????????????????‍♀


London Girl said:


> That's good of you. You have to wonder why their parents or carers can't supply a hat for them!! ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping this new start will bring good things your way.


lifeline said:


> Actually that's the problem, I don't know what to expect, as I didn't last half of term, so I don't know how I will cope.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like to see your snowman. Or did he melt already?


Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely selection of hats, well done. Had to look up chicken piccata, don't think I'll bother trying it then. I'm still into Christmas, just finished a snowman. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????


Sending you loads of hugs xxxxx


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I love your hats. Beautiful and wonderful colors!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I would like to see your snowman. Or did he melt already?


No he's sat on the settee next to me, when I've got five minutes (and remember) will take a photo of Christmas so far. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Haven't we just. Every one of us.


Absolutely never known a finer group of ladies.????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


My love, thoughts and prayers go out to them both ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


What a beauty ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

So I slept late because we got internet back in the house yesterday and I accidently started up all night watching movies lol. 
Jen bought a storage tower and I had to put it together for her. She got so upset with it she had to go for a walk lol. 
Now I'm going to sew the lining into the cell phone case and eat a salad that DH so sweetly made for me ????
Probably not at the same time lol.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Have a wonderful night everyone ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> So I slept late because we got internet back in the house yesterday and I accidently started up all night watching movies lol.
> Jen bought a storage tower and I had to put it together for her. She got so upset with it she had to go for a walk lol.
> Now I'm going to sew the lining into the cell phone case and eat a salad that DH so sweetly made for me ????
> Probably not at the same time lol.


I can sympathise with Jen having just put three lots of flat-pack furniture together. xx :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I was thinking exactly the same thing! You and Lisa are both absolutely wonderful, lovely women! xxxooo


Awww thank you both! All of you all are equally lovely women and we are blessed to know you all too!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Those are lovely hats I keep wanting to get some hats on my needles I just have to much going right now maybe I will start now and have quite a few next year!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


I really like that!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Okay I have stalled long enough back to this baby blanket and the football game!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Getting myself psyched up ready to go back to school tomorrow. Feeling anxious about it as last term wasn't easy! Taking my Bach Rescue Remedy to calm my tummy ????





PurpleFi said:


> Sending you loads of hugs xxxxx


Rebecca, I have so much faith in you, and I think that once you get settled, you will find that you will be fine! I hope that you have a really great time, in your first week, then on through the entire year! We have all got your back! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Haven't we just. Every one of us.





linkan said:


> Absolutely never known a finer group of ladies.????????


Neither have I! Although I did almost leave, Once, or twice, much earlier in our development; but we are definitely a fine bunch of ladies! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.





linkan said:


> My love, thoughts and prayers go out to them both ????


My love, heart & thoughts, are with him. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> So I slept late because we got internet back in the house yesterday and I accidently started up all night watching movies lol.
> Jen bought a storage tower and I had to put it together for her. She got so upset with it she had to go for a walk lol.
> Now I'm going to sew the lining into the cell phone case and eat a salad that DH so sweetly made for me ????
> Probably not at the same time lol.


hahaha ........ I almost did exactly the same thing, but after watching an animated film, it was the only thing I could find, to make my mind stay still for a short time, then I was ready to go to sleep. I actually got to bed, at about 0230, and woke at about 0930, and slept like a baby, & with no dreams. :sm06: I used to have some really intense, and incredible dreams; and I really miss my dreaming! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I can sympathise with Jen having just put three lots of flat-pack furniture together. xx :sm16:


I agree, I have put my share of flat packs together; but only after DH has tried to do it himself, after telling me he doesn't need any help! He is not very good at following instructions! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Well done on the hats, but what is chicken piccata? I have never heard of that recipe before! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> The hats are very nice. I am back to making hats. My grand daughter mentioned that several kids at school could use hats. She has shared some of the extra hats her kids have, but would like to share more of them. I am glad to oblige.


That is excellent, and the kids will think all of their Christmas' have come at once, and will love their hats! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's good of you. You have to wonder why their parents or carers can't supply a hat for them!! ????????


I agree with you June! We have never been so cold, that hats were an essential part of Winter clothing, but if a call was put out for hats for children, I would be knitting hats; but that never happens! 
I might just look into the need for hats, for kids here, as some of my Gks often new beanies, and the family that moved .South- West. from my locahon, might find that it gets much colder, in their Region, so they just might need them during next Winter! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I apparently got to the end of the second series and I feel bereft now, it was a bit of a shock when the next episode didn't start!! Hopefully there will be a third series in due course!!


What series are you watching? I am looking for something halfway decent, to watch, while I am waitingto get tired enough, so that I knowI will go to sleep! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Rant away, I don't blame you! You would think that in this day and age, science would have found a way to help these arid areas to have enough water for their needs! It'll happen but sadly, not in our lifetime!


I know, some people are just ignoring everything, my PA included, and just guessing that nothing bad is happening.

We usually have so much rain, during our Spring Season, that many of the roads heading into, & out of our town, cutting the town off by the usually dry rivers running high, from water coming down from the hills, and after many days of heavy, non-stop rain, the town is cut off and unable to get any suppiles, such as food, fuel and many other things that are needed by the resident population! but for the rest of the year, the majority of those rivers, and flood plains, were very dry; unless we had some heavy rains " Out of Season", and if they do happen, we got floods at that time also!
We haven't had rain, in those volumes, for a very long time, and the land and animals are suffering the consequences, and most are carrying on, as if nothing is wrong. ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Last night I thought my eyes were wonky. The t.v. screen was blurry and the colors seemed off. I mentioned it to Harold and he told me it was the t.v. and not my eyes. Phew, I did not need another health issue.


I have asked my DH, quite a few times, to check if my glasses needed cleaning, even if I had just finished cleaning them; because I could not see properly from my right eye, due to blurriness of the inner aspect of the eye, but no problem with my left eye. DH assured me that my glasses were extremely clean. I had no problems with my eyes, until about 3 months ago. Now I am waiting for the Specialist Clinic, to get in touch and let me know when my appointment is, but I am really not expecting to see him, until after New Year, but by then I might just be blind! :sm06: :sm17: :sm15: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nov. 5th is bonfire night commemorating when Guy Fawkes and his gang tried to blow up parliament in the Gunpowder Plot, but is seems to be stretching in timeline. The way things are going we could do with another one on the lot we've got now. xx


I know, and understand what you are saying; but I really hope nothing happens to them, in the next few days (or weeks), incase "big brother" reads every thing, that is written, or said, about Politicians .... and someone thinks you did it! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I agree, I have put my share of flat packs together; but only after DH has tried to do it himself, after telling me he doesn't need any help! He is not very good at following instructions! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Is any man? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Again I need to stop, & give my eyes a rest, I might be able to continue later tonight, we shall see! Have a good day, whatever you might be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk but not raining yet. Not a lot happening today but cannot get my mojo going to do the ironing, oh well it'll start up sometime no doubt. Leftovers for dinner today so all done in the kitchen, now to catch up with everything. Have a good week. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is any man? xx


No, I don't think so! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I really like that!!


Good morning from a cooler and damp Surrey. KnitWItsthis morning . I'll catch up later .

Happy Monday everyone. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some of it is economics. Part of it is Jason telling his friends his great great ma will make them hats in any color they want. Love that little boy.????????????????????‍♀


He's obviously very proud of you and your knitting, bless him!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

UteWhite1128 said:


> I love your hats. Beautiful and wonderful colors!


Thank you. I've just started another one :sm16: can't seem to motivate myself to knit anything else just now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are lovely hats I keep wanting to get some hats on my needles I just have to much going right now maybe I will start now and have quite a few next year!


The pattern I am using, is 2 strands of DK together, ie, 16 ply made up any way you like. They knit up really quickly, let me know if you would like the pattern!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree, I have put my share of flat packs together; but only after DH has tried to do it himself, after telling me he doesn't need any help! He is not very good at following instructions! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


What man is?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well done on the hats, but what is chicken piccata? I have never heard of that recipe before! ???????? xoxoxo


It cropped up in a series I am watching on Netflix so I investigated.

www.foodnetwork.co.uk/recipes/chicken-piccata.html?utm_source=foodnetwork.com&utm_medium=domestic

It is basically, fried chicken in a lemon and shallot sauce but it was much to fatty for me. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 4'C (39'F) It's raining and supposed to go up to the double digit temperatures before dropping again.
I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was super busy. The front area with the chairs was completely full, there was a class going on in the back, followed by sessions by the Knit Doctor, who helps people one on one, a group of 10 new crocheters came in for a tour and four people from Trenton came in on a personal yarn crawl. Plus, there was the usual stream of individuals coming in to get yarn or needles. I got my certificate that I won, and spent it immediately. 
I forgot to renew my cell phone, so now I don't have a working cell phone. I wasn't completely happy with my plan anyways, but now I have to renew it, at a higher price, just to go be able to go somewhere else.
Tazi is happy with her new butt pad. She can lie down on it now.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What series are you watching? I am looking for something halfway decent, to watch, while I am waitingto get tired enough, so that I knowI will go to sleep! ???????????? xoxoxo


The Kominsky Method. It stars Michael Douglas (did you know Kirk Douglas is 102?!!) it was written by the guy that wrote The Big Bang Theory so great comedy!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It cropped up in a series I am watching on Netflix so I investigated.
> 
> www.foodnetwork.co.uk/recipes/chicken-piccata.html?utm_source=foodnetwork.com&utm_medium=domestic
> 
> It is basically, fried chicken in a lemon and shallot sauce but it was much to fatty for me. xxxx


Looks good to me.
We had cock-a-leekie last night, to use up the last of a bunch of leeks.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have asked my DH, quite a few times, to check if my glasses needed cleaning, even if I had just finished cleaning them; because I could not see properly from my right eye, due to blurriness of the inner aspect of the eye, but no problem with my left eye. DH assured me that my glasses were extremely clean. I had no problems with my eyes, until about 3 months ago. Now I am waiting for the Specialist Clinic, to get in touch and let me know when my appointment is, but I am really not expecting to see him, until after New Year, but by then I might just be blind! :sm06: :sm17: :sm15: xoxoxo


Oh no, don't say that!! If it worsens suddenly, seek immediate medical help. My mum had glaucoma, spotted by her optician, who put her straight into a taxi to the hospital, she was in for three days and never got the sight back fully in that eye. She delayed getting it checked because she "didn't want to be any trouble"! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I know, and understand what you are saying; but I really hope nothing happens to them, in the next few days (or weeks), incase "big brother" reads every thing, that is written, or said, about Politicians .... and someone thinks you did it! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cooler and damp Surrey. KnitWItsthis morning . I'll catch up later .
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. Xx


Happy Monday.
It sounds like you are busy again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is any man? xx


Snap!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk but not raining yet. Not a lot happening today but cannot get my mojo going to do the ironing, oh well it'll start up sometime no doubt. Leftovers for dinner today so all done in the kitchen, now to catch up with everything. Have a good week. xx


If you don't have any ironing mojo, let it go. It will still be there when you do get your mojo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 4'C (39'F) It's raining and supposed to go up to the double digit temperatures before dropping again.
> I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was super busy. The front area with the chairs was completely full, there was a class going on in the back, followed by sessions by the Knit Doctor, who helps people one on one, a group of 10 new crocheters came in for a tour and four people from Trenton came in on a personal yarn crawl. Plus, there was the usual stream of individuals coming in to get yarn or needles. I got my certificate that I won, and spent it immediately.
> I forgot to renew my cell phone, so now I don't have a working cell phone. I wasn't completely happy with my plan anyways, but now I have to renew it, at a higher price, just to go be able to go somewhere else.
> Tazi is happy with her new butt pad. She can lie down on it now.


Aww, the cat on the mat!!! Sorry about your phone, easily done when you are as busy as you are. Knit night sounded really busy but glad you collected your spoils!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have asked my DH, quite a few times, to check if my glasses needed cleaning, even if I had just finished cleaning them; because I could not see properly from my right eye, due to blurriness of the inner aspect of the eye, but no problem with my left eye. DH assured me that my glasses were extremely clean. I had no problems with my eyes, until about 3 months ago. Now I am waiting for the Specialist Clinic, to get in touch and let me know when my appointment is, but I am really not expecting to see him, until after New Year, but by then I might just be blind! :sm06: :sm17: :sm15: xoxoxo


That doesn't sound good. I don't suppose there is a walk-in clinic that you can get to?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally, good morning from an overcast but mild London. It was glorious sunshine an hour ago and I was out in the garden, shooting hoops with the basketball net that is finally on the wall. It is surprisingly exhausting, not the hoop shooting but running around the garden picking the ball up!! 

At the shop this afternoon, hopefully, it's not as chaotic as last week! Before that I must go and put the makings of a beef casserole into the slow cooker so dinner is ready when I get home this evening!

Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe, well and happy!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you June! We have never been so cold, that hats were an essential part of Winter clothing, but if a call was put out for hats for children, I would be knitting hats; but that never happens!
> I might just look into the need for hats, for kids here, as some of my Gks often new beanies, and the family that moved .South- West. from my locahon, might find that it gets much colder, in their Region, so they just might need them during next Winter! xoxoxo


My LYS just finished their collection of charity items. 214 pieces.
https://www.facebook.com/yarnitcobourg/photos/a.287053025125215/707350023095511/?type=3&theater

They will still be collecting all during November. Those red scarves will be going to the group that ties them to the lamp posts downtown.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Snap!! xxxx


Naturally. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> hahaha ........ I almost did exactly the same thing, but after watching an animated film, it was the only thing I could find, to make my mind stay still for a short time, then I was ready to go to sleep. I actually got to bed, at about 0230, and woke at about 0930, and slept like a baby, & with no dreams. :sm06: I used to have some really intense, and incredible dreams; and I really miss my dreaming! ???????? xoxoxo


I need to put the internet cable back into my TV so I can watch some of the extra content that my provider has. Mum complained that she was going to suck the cable up into her vaccuum and she would have just to show me, so I took it out. I need to feed it downstairs and back up through the floor behind the TV so it is safe from the vaccuum.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Those are lovely hats I keep wanting to get some hats on my needles I just have to much going right now maybe I will start now and have quite a few next year!


I have some brioche hats somewhere that were supposed to go to the charity drive, but I can't find them. :sm16: 
I've got another sweater, a cardigan, lined up after I finish the current pullover.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> So I slept late because we got internet back in the house yesterday and I accidently started up all night watching movies lol.
> Jen bought a storage tower and I had to put it together for her. She got so upset with it she had to go for a walk lol.
> Now I'm going to sew the lining into the cell phone case and eat a salad that DH so sweetly made for me ????
> Probably not at the same time lol.


I kind of like putting flat-pack furniture together. It's like solving a puzzle. (I'm weird)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely selection of hats, well done. Had to look up chicken piccata, don't think I'll bother trying it then. I'm still into Christmas, just finished a snowman. xxxx


I haven't started anything Christmas yet, but there are a lot of cute patterns on Ravelry right now.
I hope I didn't miss the picture of your snowman.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Actually that's the problem, I don't know what to expect, as I didn't last half of term, so I don't know how I will cope.


One day at a time. I hope this next term turns out better than you expected.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely lot of hats. Bentley is hiding under my sewing cabinet. He does not like whizz bangs. Xx


Poor Bentley.
I was expecting fireworks this weekend, but I guess there wasn't a big enough gap in the rain. We're expecting snow tomorrow night so probably no fireworks this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all!
> 
> Went for a walk this afternoon, thought it would take at least an hour but I was back in 35 minutes, must have walked too fast!! I have packed up all my hats for the homeless, will post those tomorrow and now I don't know what to knit!!! I expect I'll find something!
> 
> ...


Your hats are great. Is that a mistake rib or fisherman rib?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Decided to have a go at a button Christmas tree and added some crystals for a bit of sparkle..
> 
> Healing hugs to Kenny. Such a lovely person.


Pretty tree.
My thoughts go out to Kenny too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Thank you for forwarding that message.
I hope that the hospital is keeping him comfortable.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning from a dark TN. I head off to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. I'll be up there for a week, which means I have a lot to get done here today.

I'm sorry that the chicken piccata wasn't to your liking. I make the "skinny" version. I actually dredge the chicken breast thin cutlets through a mixture of flour, cornstarch and very fine panko crumbs and brown lightly in butter. I also add fresh garlic with the shallots and make the sauce more of a creamy gravy than oily broth. I love the saltiness of the capers with the lemon garlic plus fresh black pepper.

https://lilluna.com/skinny-chicken-piccata/

.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks. I just watched the first episode of Kominsky Method. Very enjoyable and I will watch the other episodes. Of course, that means I did not get my morning chores accomplished it.????


That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My LYS just finished their collection of charity items. 214 pieces.
> https://www.facebook.com/yarnitcobourg/photos/a.287053025125215/707350023095511/?type=3&theater
> 
> They will still be collecting all during November. Those red scarves will be going to the group that ties them to the lamp posts downtown.


Excellent effort, good on you all!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just heard on TV, that scow that has been above Niagara Falls for more than a 100 years (I thought it grounded in the 1940's, I was wrong), has disintegrated enough that the high winds on Hallowe'en night dislodged it and it has moved 50 metres closer to the falls. They are expecting it to go over the falls before Spring. There's not much left of it. I still has two masts on it, but one side has completely rusted away.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your hats are great. Is that a mistake rib or fisherman rib?


I don't know what it is, it just came with the pattern. It's two rows, K4, [K3, p1] to end, 2nd row, K2, p1[k3, p1] to end. Sooo easy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a dark TN. I head off to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. I'll be up there for a week, which means I have a lot to get done here today.
> 
> I'm sorry that the chicken piccata wasn't to your liking. I make the "skinny" version. I actually dredge the chicken breast thin cutlets through a mixture of flour, cornstarch and very fine panko crumbs and brown lightly in butter. I also add fresh garlic with the shallots and make the sauce more of a creamy gravy than oily broth. I love the saltiness of the capers with the lemon garlic plus fresh black pepper.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jeanette, I might try it again with your recipe, although neither of us like garlic and no capers in my supermarket!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Doesn't it have a comfy chair you can snooze on?





London Girl said:


> It's got a sweet little chair with a pull-out foot stool but I would be fidgeting to sew something too much to snooze!!! :sm24:


I used to have a comfy chair downstairs in front of the basement computer. It would tilt and there was a tv stand nearby that I could put my feet on. I slept in that chair quite often. Mum's guy Stuart had the same chair. When his chair broke, mum switched our chairs. (Dirty pool). I had to haul the broken chair away and I haven't replaced it. There is a stool downstairs now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally, good morning from an overcast but mild London. It was glorious sunshine an hour ago and I was out in the garden, shooting hoops with the basketball net that is finally on the wall. It is surprisingly exhausting, not the hoop shooting but running around the garden picking the ball up!!
> 
> At the shop this afternoon, hopefully, it's not as chaotic as last week! Before that I must go and put the makings of a beef casserole into the slow cooker so dinner is ready when I get home this evening!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe, well and happy!! xxxxx


But good exercise.
I hope you have a good afternoon at the shop.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.


Oh, that's a shame. If you know someone with Netflix, they can share it with you!! I share mine with DD xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning from a dark TN. I head off to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. I'll be up there for a week, which means I have a lot to get done here today.
> 
> I'm sorry that the chicken piccata wasn't to your liking. I make the "skinny" version. I actually dredge the chicken breast thin cutlets through a mixture of flour, cornstarch and very fine panko crumbs and brown lightly in butter. I also add fresh garlic with the shallots and make the sauce more of a creamy gravy than oily broth. I love the saltiness of the capers with the lemon garlic plus fresh black pepper.
> 
> ...


I like that one.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, that's a shame. If you know someone with Netflix, they can share it with you!! I share mine with DD xxxx


I'll check with my sister.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I don't know what it is, it just came with the pattern. It's two rows, K4, [K3, p1] to end, 2nd row, K2, p1[k3, p1] to end. Sooo easy!!!


Thanks. That's similar to Mistake rib.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on TV, that scow that has been above Niagara Falls for more than a 100 years (I thought it grounded in the 1940's, I was wrong), has disintegrated enough that the high winds on Hallowe'en night dislodged it and it has moved 50 metres closer to the falls. They are expecting it to go over the falls before Spring. There's not much left of it. I still has two masts on it, but one side has completely rusted away.


I had to Google that, have been to Niagara twice, once with you, but never saw anything about it. Hope it doesn't cause problems when it finally goes!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Jeanette, I might try it again with your recipe, although neither of us like garlic and no capers in my supermarket!! xxxx


Those are the main two flavoring ingredients! No to garlic, then I'd substitute fresh ginger to counterbalance the lemon. No capers? There's no real substitute (maybe a dash of soy sauce) except more salt and pepper than called for in recipe. We are spoiled over here of being able to get most any ingredient called for.

I make a perch piccata also.

Here's one that you may like; just increase ginger and exclude the garlic. Soy sauce adds the saltiness.

https://therecipecritic.com/honey-lemon-ginger-chicken/


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I can relate at how your eye problems slunk up on you. For years the eye doctor mention the start of a cataract. Also saying cataracts have to be a certain size before they cause problems and can be removed. All of a sudden I noticed the blurriness you talk about. However, I had just started a new/different med and we attributed the eye problem to the med. Stopped the med and the problem went away, but came back after a few weeks. Went to eye doctor and my right eye might need treatment in the near future. One of the joys of my old age.



Xiang said:


> Ihave asked my DH, quite a few times, to check if my glasses needed cleaning, even if I had just finished cleaning them; because I could not see properly from my right eye, due to blurriness of the inner aspect of the eye, but no problem with my left eye. DH assured me that my glasses were extremely clean. I had no problems with my eyes, until about 3 months ago. Now I am waiting for the Specialist Clinic, to get in touch and let me know when my appointment is, but I am really not expecting to see him, until after New Year, but by then I might just be blind! :sm06: :sm17: :sm15: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope your mojo shows up and does the ironing. Thinking there is not many pieces to iron as you did that chore recently.
My excitement for today is putting away the groceries. We have a big order as Mr. Wonderful was not up to picking up groceries last week. I also am ordering a bit more in case we get snowed in. Amazing how many groceries get carried in here and how much garbage gets carried out for just the two of us.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy damp Norfolk but not raining yet. Not a lot happening today but cannot get my mojo going to do the ironing, oh well it'll start up sometime no doubt. Leftovers for dinner today so all done in the kitchen, now to catch up with everything. Have a good week. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are the main two flavoring ingredients! No to garlic, then I'd substitute fresh ginger to counterbalance the lemon. No capers? There's no real substitute (maybe a dash of soy sauce) except more salt and pepper than called for in recipe. We are spoiled over here of being able to get most any ingredient called for.
> 
> I make a perch piccata also.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jeanette!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I used two strands of W.W. We tend to use more W.W. on this side of the pond. I noticed patterns from your area often use DK. It was a great way to use up small balls an makes a warmer hat. Now that Jason is taking orders for hats????I find I need to get yarn and after making those hats I will again have small balls to use up. 


London Girl said:


> The pattern I am using, is 2 strands of DK together, ie, 16 ply made up any way you like. They knit up really quickly, let me know if you would like the pattern!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your mojo shows up and does the ironing. Thinking there is not many pieces to iron as you did that chore recently.
> My excitement for today is putting away the groceries. We have a big order as Mr. Wonderful was not up to picking up groceries last week. I also am ordering a bit more in case we get snowed in. Amazing how many groceries get carried in here and how much garbage gets carried out for just the two of us.


I often look at the heap of stuff we bring home every week and wonder who the heck eats it all!! ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Jeanette!! Xxxx


Off to cook...my favorite thing to do besides my crafting.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I used two strands of W.W. We tend to use more W.W. on this side of the pond. I noticed patterns from your area often use DK. It was a great way to use up small balls an makes a warmer hat. Now that Jason is taking orders for hats????I find I need to get yarn and after making those hats I will again have small balls to use up.


I know, it's a constant worry, isn't it?? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Wow, I do not think our lys has been that busy in many years. The shop was a bit out of the way, but had great parking. She moved the shop downtown which perhaps is a better location. However, parking is poor and many of us are unwilling/unable to walk a block to get to the shop. She recently moved over one building and now is combined with a few other businesses. Each with their own space. However, parking is now worse as those businesses also bring in traffic. Seems she cannot win.
Tazi seems very content on her butt pad. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 4'C (39'F) It's raining and supposed to go up to the double digit temperatures before dropping again.
> I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was super busy. The front area with the chairs was completely full, there was a class going on in the back, followed by sessions by the Knit Doctor, who helps people one on one, a group of 10 new crocheters came in for a tour and four people from Trenton came in on a personal yarn crawl. Plus, there was the usual stream of individuals coming in to get yarn or needles. I got my certificate that I won, and spent it immediately.
> I forgot to renew my cell phone, so now I don't have a working cell phone. I wasn't completely happy with my plan anyways, but now I have to renew it, at a higher price, just to go be able to go somewhere else.
> Tazi is happy with her new butt pad. She can lie down on it now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Kirk Douglas had a stoke several years ago and did not let it stop him. Recently Michael's son, Cameron, made a big splash on the news with his dad and granddad. He wrote a book about his addiction and prison time. He talks about coming from a life of privilege to the lows of addiction and being incarcerated. 
When you first mentioned the series I was interested because I have always liked Kirk and Michael's acting. It was rather a shock to see how old Michael is. I guess a life of privilege does not prevent you from aging. ????



London Girl said:


> The Kominsky Method. It stars Michael Douglas (did you know Kirk Douglas is 102?!!) it was written by the guy that wrote The Big Bang Theory so great comedy!!xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like an interesting meal. 


nitz8catz said:


> Looks good to me.
> We had cock-a-leekie last night, to use up the last of a bunch of leeks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I often wish our basketball hoop was still in the yard. Several years ago Mr. Wonderful thought we did not need it any more as it was used so seldom. He gave it away. One of the few times I was angry with him. I see the new neighbors son shooting hoops often and would love to go over and see if I could still make it swish.

in the garden, shooting hoops with the basketball net that is finally on the wall. It is surprisingly exhausting, not the hoop shooting but running around the garden picking the ball up!!

At the shop this afternoon, hopefully, it's not as chaotic as last week! Before that I must go and put the makings of a beef casserole into the slow cooker so dinner is ready when I get home this evening!

Have a good one everybody, take care, be safe, well and happy!! xxxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A very nice collection of useful items.



nitz8catz said:


> My LYS just finished their collection of charity items. 214 pieces.
> https://www.facebook.com/yarnitcobourg/photos/a.287053025125215/707350023095511/?type=3&theater
> 
> They will still be collecting all during November. Those red scarves will be going to the group that ties them to the lamp posts downtown.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

All our t.v.'s are hanging up on the wall. I hated those cables running up the wall. I was thrilled when my honeydoer brought them up from the basement inside the wall and put the plug in behind the t.v. so nothing shows. Do you think you could do it that way? 
I love your mom. I hope you can appreciate her special ways even though they may be somewhat irritating. ????



nitz8catz said:


> I need to put the internet cable back into my TV so I can watch some of the extra content that my provider has. Mum complained that she was going to suck the cable up into her vaccuum and she would have just to show me, so I took it out. I need to feed it downstairs and back up through the floor behind the TV so it is safe from the vaccuum.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe you are correct. It reminds me a bit of "grumpy old men" with Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau.

=nitz8catz]That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.[/quote]


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Remarkable Work!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

After hauling it all in I often wonder what happens to it. It seems when I am looking for inspiration on what to make there is nothing to chose from. 
The garbage right now is starting to be a problem. The bins are huge, heavy, and the wheels are hard to roll. The bins can hold 4 weeks of garbage. However when Mr. Wonderful is not up to hauling them down the hill to the road and has to wait a week or two the bins becomes almost unmanageable.



London Girl said:


> I often look at the heap of stuff we bring home every week and wonder who the heck eats it all!! ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I kind of like putting flat-pack furniture together. It's like solving a puzzle. (I'm weird)


I don't mind if I'm left alone and not interrupted by someone who hasn't even looked at the instructions let alone follows them. xx :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The pattern I am using, is 2 strands of DK together, ie, 16 ply made up any way you like. They knit up really quickly, let me know if you would like the pattern!! xxxx





jinx said:


> I used two strands of W.W. We tend to use more W.W. on this side of the pond. I noticed patterns from your area often use DK. It was a great way to use up small balls an makes a warmer hat. Now that Jason is taking orders for hats????I find I need to get yarn and after making those hats I will again have small balls to use up.


I mainly use 8ply, for most of the items I make, but for the jacket I have almost finished, I have found that some of the yarns; I don't use natural your for my DGK's, and since I have been using the non-natural fibres, I have found that not all 8 plys, are actually 8 ply, so I have had to double some of the yarns that I am using, to get a more uniform fabric. I am not using the same brand of yarn; as I am using up the different colours, so there are quite a few different brands, in my stash. Therefore some of the fabric has doubled yarn, and some of it has single yarn, and surprisingly it has worked out quite well. I think I am quite close to finishing this jacket, and only have one and a half sleeves, the hood, and then a decent button/zipper band; depending on what this child wants as the closer!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It certainly is a problem trying to match yarn weights to the pattern. I have encountered that the exact same yarn from the same company can have a different gauge. It depends on the color as some dyes add thickness to the yarn.



Xiang said:


> I manly use 8ply, for most of the items I make, but for the jacket I have almost finished, I have found that some of the yarns; for some of my GKs I cannot use wool, or most other natural fibres, mainly because the children are required to sort their clothes into the appropriate piles, and if they put their knitted items in to the wrong pile, then they will either shrink, or felt, so I find the man made yarns that don't irritate me, on the child I am knitting for, and since I have been using the non-natural fibres, I have found that not all 8 plys, are actually 8 ply, so I have had to use doubled yarns, for some of the yarns I am using. I am also not using the same brand of yarn, for all of the colours; as I am using up the different colours and brands, that I have in my stash. Therefore some of the fabric has doubled yarn, and some of it has single yarn, and surprisingly it has worked out quite well. I thinkI am quite close to finishing this jacket, and only have one and a half sleeves, the hood, and then a decent button/zipper band; depending on what this child wants as the closer!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It certainly is a problem trying to match yarn weights to the pattern. I have encountered that the exact same yarn from the same company can have a different gauge. It depends on the color as some dyes add thickness to the yarn.


Hello Jinx, I was actually hoping that I could go to sleep early tonight, but it hasn't happened, it is going to be the same as most other nights, and will probably be about 0300 hours, by the time I get to sleep, at least I hope so!

I began sorting my yarns, fibres and WIP's, So that I actually know where they all are, I will possibly also give each WIP its own number, in the order that I hope to complete them.
I am taking a break atm, so that I could get Mint to calm down, and go to sleep, and once the show that I am watching, is finished, I will go back to sorting the rest of the WIP's, and hopefully finish the sorting, and storing, this part of the sorting. I am not thinking about the rest of what I will still need to sort, and reduce. I have been avoiding this chore, for a few months; but every time the thought of sorting entered my head, DH would "*Ask*" me when I was going to go through my Craft room, and get rid of some of the stuff, so that I knew where everything was, and that would immediately annoy me, so I would tell him that I would do it when I was ready! Then he would threaten to take one of the bins into my Craft room, and clear everything out :sm06: :sm25: , so I told him that I would clean his shed for him, so he backed down about my room! ????????????

Ooops .......... Off on a tangent again, I must have needed to get that one out of my system, and now I feel so much better, and thanks for listening! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a bit chilly here right now, but still early. Will be doing the laundry this morning. DS is arriving late this afternoon to help Mr Ric with a few things here and help us get a truck loaded up and ready to take down to Arizona. He'll be heading down there with us to help on that end. Not sure exactly when we'll be leaving, but soon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad you are "ready" now to sort your room. I felt good I had emptied a few bins when I made those hats. However, one of those bins is getting filled again. Each new hat I am asked to make requires a new color of yarn. Luckily I do not have WIP'S. I find it very stressful to have WIP'S staring at me. 
Someone mentioned to me to take the CBD oil at bedtime to get a great nights sleep. I tried that last night. It was the worse nights sleep I've had in the longest time. I was taking it in a.m. Today I will take it at noon and see how that goes. It is helpful, but thinking when and how I take could possibly make it more helpful. 
I am singing you a lullaby now hoping it puts you to sleep.



Xiang said:


> Hello Jinx, I was actually hoping that I could go to sleep early tonight, but it hasn't happened, it is going to be the same as most other nights, and will probably be about 0300 hours, by the time I get to sleep, at least I hope so!
> I began sorting my yarns, fibres and WIP's, So that I actually know where they all are, I will possibly also give each WIP its own number, in the order that I hope to complete them.
> I am taking a break atm, so that I could get Mint to calm down, and go to sleep, and once the show that I am watching, is finished, I will go back to sorting the rest of the WIP's, and hopefully finish the sorting, and storing, this part of the sorting. I am not thinking about the rest of what I will still need to sort, and reduce. I have been avoiding this chore, for a few months; but every time the thought of sorting entered my head, DH would "*Ask*" me when I was going to go through my Craft room, and get rid of some of the stuff, so that I knew where everything was, and that would immediately annoy me, so I would tell him that I would do it when I was ready! Then he would threaten to take one of the bins into my Craft room, and clear everything out :sm06: :sm25: , so I told him that I would clean his shed for him, so he backed down about my room! ????????????
> 
> Ooops .......... Off on a tangent again, I must have needed to get that one out of my system, and now I feel so much better, and thanks for listening! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here right now, but still early. Will be doing the laundry this morning. DS is arriving late this afternoon to help Mr Ric with a few things here and help us get a truck loaded up and ready to take down to Arizona. He'll be heading down there with us to help on that end. Not sure exactly when we'll be leaving, but soon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


So pleased you are at last going home, but I suspect it isn't the last trip? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love everything. The Santa in the sack really makes me smile.



Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased you are at last going home, but I suspect it isn't the last trip? xx


You're correct there, Jeanette. We've still more to do on this house, so will be back up here at some point. Not sure exactly when, but I hope we get a good, long stretch down there to settle in a bit more. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Those are great. Yes, she looks likes she may have had a bit to much of the TM, but she's wonderful! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks. I just watched the first episode of Kominsky Method. Very enjoyable and I will watch the other episodes. Of course, that means I did not get my morning chores accomplished it.????


Bad girl. Nearly as bad as me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The pattern I am using, is 2 strands of DK together, ie, 16 ply made up any way you like. They knit up really quickly, let me know if you would like the pattern!! xxxx


Yes please. Need a warm hat when I go to visit Susan xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


They are so cute xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had an email from kennys sister jean. She tell me that Kenny is not at all well and has numerous things wrong with him and is in hospital. She also says that Cheri was a blow for him but that he also had to have miss daisy (doggy) put to sleep. I suppose she would be getting a good age. She asks that we say a prayer for Kenny. I've sent love my love.


Thanks for letting us know. It doesn't sound good. He and Cheri were so close.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


What a cute little family. I like the baubles as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We opened our Garden of Remembrance today. It rained for most of the morning, but while we were outside the sky was blue! It' started again as we left for home. I'm staying in now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree, I have put my share of flat packs together; but only after DH has tried to do it himself, after telling me he doesn't need any help! He is not very good at following instructions!





L-ondon Girl said:


> What man is?!!! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I really don't think any of them would consider reading instructions of any type, because they totally believe that they know what they are doing, with anything they decide to make, or fix! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:35 am EST and 4'C (39'F) It's raining and supposed to go up to the double digit temperatures before dropping again.
> I went to my LYS on Saturday. It was super busy. The front area with the chairs was completely full, there was a class going on in the back, followed by sessions by the Knit Doctor, who helps people one on one, a group of 10 new crocheters came in for a tour and four people from Trenton came in on a personal yarn crawl. Plus, there was the usual stream of individuals coming in to get yarn or needles. I got my certificate that I won, and spent it immediately.
> I forgot to renew my cell phone, so now I don't have a working cell phone. I wasn't completely happy with my plan anyways, but now I have to renew it, at a higher price, just to go be able to go somewhere else.
> Tazi is happy with her new butt pad. She can lie down on it now.


She is beautiful, and looks quite comfortable, on her butt pad! She would be so happy, now that she can lay on her 
own mat, and not overlap it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The Kominsky Method. It stars Michael Douglas (did you know Kirk Douglas is 102?!!) it was written by the guy that wrote The Big Bang Theory so great comedy!!xxxx


Hmmm ........ I will definitely look that up, I like The Big Bang Theory, but DH doesn't, so guess what I don't get to watch, very often! If I feel like watching tv when he goes on a decent bike ride, I will often just put that on, and watch a few episodes; so I will get to the final of that series in a few years. :sm23: :sm23: 
No I didn't know that! I thought he would have died a few years ago; but good on him, for living to a grand old age! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I must admit that when I got up this morning I didn't feel well at all. I sat in May chair a while, and thought my balance, was off, I was shaking. Everything was an effort. It reminded me of when I had the stroke a little bit. Nothing I could put my hands on. I just knew I didn't feel right. I couldn't seem to concentrate on sudoku so I knew something was up. I didn't know weather to go to s and b or not. I took some paracetamols and called for Margaret. Well, she wasn't too fantastic either. She's had a cold for two weeks and reckons it was going but it came back. We are just a package of moaning between us. Anyway we went and it was nice seeing the girls but we only stayed an hour then John came for us and brought us home. We had a cup of tea and John altered my big high clock in the kitchen for me. I had my lunch, (late today) and now I'm in bed where I feel safe. I don't know what the matter was with me. Anyway, I'll see what I'm like after another nights sleep. To be honest I think my lack of sleep on Saturday night hasn't done me any good. I felt like a hangover without the drink....sure that's what it is...tiredness.

I think sue might have gone back to work today. She was taking her sick note in and hoping they'd let her stay. She'll be ill in a couple of days....(I'm all happiness and smiles today aren't I (haha)).

I'm up to the hood on my knitting so I'm saving that for when I'm not at s and b to do because it needs concentration. I don't think I've anymore news, I hope all of you have a nice evening, morning, whenever! Love yawl...x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> hahaha ........ I almost did exactly the same thing, but after watching an animated film, it was the only thing I could find, to make my mind stay still for a short time, then I was ready to go to sleep. I actually got to bed, at about 0230, and woke at about 0930, and slept like a baby, & with no dreams. :sm06: I used to have some really intense, and incredible dreams; and I really miss my dreaming! ???????? xoxoxo


I never dream and I'm kinda glad because I used to have some really crazy dreams, unless I wake up in the early hours of the morning and then fall back asleep I can have a dream fast and scary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You're correct there, Jeanette. We've still more to do on this house, so will be back up here at some point. Not sure exactly when, but I hope we get a good, long stretch down there to settle in a bit more. xxxooo


I hope so too.

I'm heading in the opposite direction as I'm heading back to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. He and I will go on up to WI to see my son and family and go to DGD's swim meet. I'll be there for almost a week so have to get things ready to take along to complete while I'm there and things for DH to eat (honey do list) while I'm gone from here.

I am going to miss an important meeting of other villagers (sounds like a mob right?) to talk about the construction company and their fraudulent/bully/incomplete issues. I am writing our issues up in as much of a summary form as possible, but that's tough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


They are awesome!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mirror said:


> very nice


Glad you joined us on the Connections conversation. How are you doing?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, don't say that!! If it worsens suddenly, seek immediate medical help. My mum had glaucoma, spotted by her optician, who put her straight into a taxi to the hospital, she was in for three days and never got the sight back fully in that eye. She delayed getting it checked because she "didn't want to be any trouble"! xxxx


I have already seen my doe about it, and have been referred to the Specialist, whose Clinic already has my Referral, but they are taking their sweet time, in booking an appointment for me! A lot of the time, it isn't the person with whatever problem, it is the Specialest Clinic, that is ever so slightly tardy, in the appointment allocation for the client! fortunately for me, my eye hasn't worsened, nor is there any outward signs of the condition becoming critical, in the near future but ifI don't get an appointment soon, I will be contacting them, about it!!! xoxoxo.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just heard on TV, that scow that has been above Niagara Falls for more than a 100 years (I thought it grounded in the 1940's, I was wrong), has disintegrated enough that the high winds on Hallowe'en night dislodged it and it has moved 50 metres closer to the falls. They are expecting it to go over the falls before Spring. There's not much left of it. I still has two masts on it, but one side has completely rusted away.


What's scow? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> I'm heading in the opposite direction as I'm heading back to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. He and I will go on up to WI to see my son and family and go to DGD's swim meet. I'll be there for almost a week so have to get things ready to take along to complete while I'm there and things for DH to eat (honey do list) while I'm gone from here.
> 
> I am going to miss an important meeting of other villagers (sounds like a mob right?) to talk about the construction company and their fraudulent/bully/incomplete issues. I am writing our issues up in as much of a summary form as possible, but that's tough.


Good that you can spend the time with family. Sorry you will miss that meeting. You articulate things so well, it would have been good for you to be there. But you put it all in writing well, too, so that should be good. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Lovely knitting, they look great.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh Susan, that does not sound good. Can you at least call a clinic and get an idea what might be going on? Do you have a blood pressure cuff to take your blood pressure? 


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I must admit that when I got up this morning I didn't feel well at all. I sat in May chair a while, and thought my balance, was off, I was shaking. Everything was an effort. It reminded me of when I had the stroke a little bit. Nothing I could put my hands on. I just knew I didn't feel right. I couldn't seem to concentrate on sudoku so I knew something was up. I didn't know weather to go to s and b or not. I took some paracetamols and called for Margaret. Well, she wasn't too fantastic either. She's had a cold for two weeks and reckons it was going but it came back. We are just a package of moaning between us. Anyway we went and it was nice seeing the girls but we only stayed an hour then John came for us and brought us home. We had a cup of tea and John altered my big high clock in the kitchen for me. I had my lunch, (late today) and now I'm in bed where I feel safe. I don't know what the matter was with me. Anyway, I'll see what I'm like after another nights sleep. To be honest I think my lack of sleep on Saturday night hasn't done me any good. I felt like a hangover without the drink....sure that's what it is...tiredness.
> 
> I think sue might have gone back to work today. She was taking her sick note in and hoping they'd let her stay. She'll be ill in a couple of days....(I'm all happiness and smiles today aren't I (haha)).
> 
> I'm up to the hood on my knitting so I'm saving that for when I'm not at s and b to do because it needs concentration. I don't think I've anymore news, I hope all of you have a nice evening, morning, whenever! Love yawl...x


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> They are so cute xx


Thanks, gone to join the rest in the office/craft room. xx :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> What a cute little family. I like the baubles as well.


They've also got silver thread through them that doesn't really show up. xx


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

She has just been worked off her feet preparing for the festivities! xo wendy


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Lovely knitting, they look great.


Thanks, it's a nice change from shawls. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Kirk Douglas had a stoke several years ago and did not let it stop him. Recently Michael's son, Cameron, made a big splash on the news with his dad and granddad. He wrote a book about his addiction and prison time. He talks about coming from a life of privilege to the lows of addiction and being incarcerated.
> When you first mentioned the series I was interested because I have always liked Kirk and Michael's acting. It was rather a shock to see how old Michael is. I guess a life of privilege does not prevent you from aging. ????


Sadly, it doesn't, especially when you think about the temptations he will have given into over the years - and a much younger wife, bound to age one!! Love his dry humour though!! He is 75 by the way!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe you are correct. It reminds me a bit of "grumpy old men" with Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau.
> 
> =nitz8catz]That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.


[/quote]

Yes, it is definitely in a similar vein!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here right now, but still early. Will be doing the laundry this morning. DS is arriving late this afternoon to help Mr Ric with a few things here and help us get a truck loaded up and ready to take down to Arizona. He'll be heading down there with us to help on that end. Not sure exactly when we'll be leaving, but soon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


So glad you are getting some help from DS, he seems to be making up for lost time! Long may it last!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Lovely, lovely work Jacky, I wish you had a Christmas fair near you that you could take them to to sell, they would be snapped up in a trice!!! I bet if you took them with you on Wednesday, someone would buy them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love everything. The Santa in the sack really makes me smile.


I hadn't spotted that until you pointed it out, very cute!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes please. Need a warm hat when I go to visit Susan xx


I shall email it to you dear!! You might want it in York as well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I must admit that when I got up this morning I didn't feel well at all. I sat in May chair a while, and thought my balance, was off, I was shaking. Everything was an effort. It reminded me of when I had the stroke a little bit. Nothing I could put my hands on. I just knew I didn't feel right. I couldn't seem to concentrate on sudoku so I knew something was up. I didn't know weather to go to s and b or not. I took some paracetamols and called for Margaret. Well, she wasn't too fantastic either. She's had a cold for two weeks and reckons it was going but it came back. We are just a package of moaning between us. Anyway we went and it was nice seeing the girls but we only stayed an hour then John came for us and brought us home. We had a cup of tea and John altered my big high clock in the kitchen for me. I had my lunch, (late today) and now I'm in bed where I feel safe. I don't know what the matter was with me. Anyway, I'll see what I'm like after another nights sleep. To be honest I think my lack of sleep on Saturday night hasn't done me any good. I felt like a hangover without the drink....sure that's what it is...tiredness.
> 
> I think sue might have gone back to work today. She was taking her sick note in and hoping they'd let her stay. She'll be ill in a couple of days....(I'm all happiness and smiles today aren't I (haha)).
> 
> I'm up to the hood on my knitting so I'm saving that for when I'm not at s and b to do because it needs concentration. I don't think I've anymore news, I hope all of you have a nice evening, morning, whenever! Love yawl...x


Hope you are over that little 'blip' now and feeling 100% by the morning!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all from a damp Sidcup, still seems strange coming home from the shop in the dark!! They had some nice yarn in there today but I had to resist, I have more than I have room for already!!! I was quite busy today, lots of steaming and ticketing but it was a nice atmosphere and we had some laughs!

Off to serve up dinner now, have done jacket potatoes with the casserole!! 

Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Lovely, lovely work Jacky, I wish you had a Christmas fair near you that you could take them to to sell, they would be snapped up in a trice!!! I bet if you took them with you on Wednesday, someone would buy them!! xxxx


Tried that last Wednesday, no takers. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Tried that last Wednesday, no takers. xxxx


Miserable lot! I hope they were impressed with your knitting skills though xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!

Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean! 
Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including: 
•	Classes
•	Yarn Tastings & Seminars
•	The fabulous Fashion Show
•	Welcome Cocktail Party
•	Special group tickets to the Broadway Show
•	Fully stocked Supply Closet for your fiber needs
•	Charity Knitting/Crocheting
•	Special Custom Hand-dyed colorway of Heritage

Prices begin at $1,099.00 (USD) per person for the 8-day, 7-night excursion from Port Canaveral, FL, USA through ports in the Bahamas, Mexico and Honduras.

Call 321-622-5955 , email [email protected] or visit http://www.gotravel.com/knit/ to find out more!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:
 

> Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!
> 
> Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean!
> Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including:
> ...


It does sound like fun, doesn't it?!!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!
> 
> Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean!
> Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including:
> ...


Sounds way out my league but would love to go if I could. No mention of air fares either. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That doesn't sound good. I don't suppose there is a walk-in clinic that you can get to?


No, unfortunately we don't have those, anywhere near me, but I was only being overly dramatic about going blind, I really don't think that will happen far que a while yet! I do know a few older people, 80 plus, who need to use very bright lights, because their Cataracts are so bad. I was going to ask one woman, why she didn't get something done about her but she was in a very narky mood on that day. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds way out my league but would love to go if I could. No mention of air fares either. xxxx


I agree on all that. xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Adorable????????????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!
> 
> Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean!
> Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including:
> ...


Every fiber ???? of my being is screaming... ME ME ME ❣????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds way out my league but would love to go if I could. No mention of air fares either. xxxx


I'd have to drive about 14 hours down to Florida to get on the ship lol. 
Apparently a cold front from Mav is going to have us in the below freezing temps. 10° ! That's -12°c


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I'd have to drive about 14 hours down to Florida to get on the ship lol.
> Apparently a cold front from Mav is going to have us in the below freezing temps. 10° ! That's -12°c


At least you would have the choice. Don't think I could swim that far. :sm23: We're being threatened with colder weather too but not as cold as that thank goodness. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I kind of like putting flat-pack furniture together. It's like solving a puzzle. (I'm weird)


We you aren't weird, I think there many women, whose brains work like that, and that is why men can't understand how we solve some things! :sm16: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.


Yes it is on Netflix, I watched a few episodes last night, while I sorted some of my WIP's, and my yarns; so now I will know where they are. The next things to sort, are my needles, hooks and cables! Once it is all finished, I will know where everything is, finally! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I often look at the heap of stuff we bring home every week and wonder who the heck eats it all!! ????????


Every one knows that there are Fairies at the bottom of your gardens, perhaps they come inside, after you go to bed! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from drizzly Surrey. We were going to go out today, but perhaps not. Nearly finished knitting myself a hat last night (thanks June for the pattern, I've adapted it a bit. 

20 ladies turned up to KnitWits yesterday so the lounge was buzzing and lots of knitted town getting done.

Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a bright but not sunny Norfolk. Waiting for the men to come and lay the flooring in the sun room, they are supposed to be telling us what time they are coming but nothing yet. Probably just when I decide to get dinner. Not a lot else planned, have started knitting a nativity set but not sure how far I will get with it, I really need to sort all my DK yarn out to see what I've got. I'll put it in the queue with all the other things I should be doing. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey. We were going to go out today, but perhaps not. Nearly finished knitting myself a hat last night (thanks June for the pattern, I've adapted it a bit.
> 
> 20 ladies turned up to KnitWits yesterday so the lounge was buzzing and lots of knitted town getting done.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxxx


Sounds as though you'll hit your deadline of Christmas, quite nice here at the moment. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds way out my league but would love to go if I could. No mention of air fares either. xxxx


No mention of air fares because knitters would be coming from all over the USA and the rest of the world?! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning.

I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.

Linda wants to head to our favorite lunch and yarn places so I can always stock up with more if needed.

Love to all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a grey but, so far, dry, London! Off to the cinema later to see The Aeronauts, with Eddy Redmayne and Felicity Jones.

Nothing else to report so I shall say adieu and see you later!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


Have a safe and enjoyable trip, love to you and Linda! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though you'll hit your deadline of Christmas, quite nice here at the moment. xx


Yes I think we will. I am just amazed at how enthusiastic everyone is and as soon as I say something needs doing someone volunteers. It's really lovely to work on a group project like this. Hope your floor layers turn up soon x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time with the family and give my love to Linda. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:39 am EST and 7'C (45'F). The temperature did not drop yesterday and today is starting warmer than expected. (Please keep this up until I get my snow tires on)
It's very quiet at work. Most of my team is in Florida on a conference (paid vacation) for the week. The few of us who are left (3 people eligible to retire in the next few years, a contract worker and the new guy) didn't even know they were going until yesterday when the manager told us where they were. It is a parting gift from our former manager.
I've taken the end of my sleeve out 3 times now, and I've finally found a yarn that works. It's the orange yarn that I was using for stripes higher up the sweater.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a safe and enjoyable trip, love to you and Linda! xxxx


Love right back!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your time with the family and give my love to Linda. xx


Same back to you.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes I think we will. I am just amazed at how enthusiastic everyone is and as soon as I say something needs doing someone volunteers. It's really lovely to work on a group project like this. Hope your floor layers turn up soon x


No sign yet and no messages. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but, so far, dry, London! Off to the cinema later to see The Aeronauts, with Eddy Redmayne and Felicity Jones.
> 
> Nothing else to report so I shall say adieu and see you later!! xxxx


That film looks interesting. I haven't seen any adverts for it over here.
Enjoy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


I use a multipocket vest for travelling.
https://www.scottevest.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI75G--vLS5QIVC5yzCh2TJQIQEAAYASAAEgImWPD_BwE
Something to consider for your next trip. It holds a lot. And more room in my bags for knitting and crocheting.
Have fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright but not sunny Norfolk. Waiting for the men to come and lay the flooring in the sun room, they are supposed to be telling us what time they are coming but nothing yet. Probably just when I decide to get dinner. Not a lot else planned, have started knitting a nativity set but not sure how far I will get with it, I really need to sort all my DK yarn out to see what I've got. I'll put it in the queue with all the other things I should be doing. You all have a good one. xx


All the Christmas knitting is getting me in the mood... to go someplace warm :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
I did see a cute gnome pattern whose clothes can be changed to something Christmasy.
I hope your floor layers are busy right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard from our sister Trish?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I use a multipocket vest for travelling.
> https://www.scottevest.com/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI75G--vLS5QIVC5yzCh2TJQIQEAAYASAAEgImWPD_BwE
> Something to consider for your next trip. It holds a lot. And more room in my bags for knitting and crocheting.
> Have fun.


I think I'd look like the Michelin Man with all the pockets loaded! But, I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey. We were going to go out today, but perhaps not. Nearly finished knitting myself a hat last night (thanks June for the pattern, I've adapted it a bit.
> 
> 20 ladies turned up to KnitWits yesterday so the lounge was buzzing and lots of knitted town getting done.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxxx


Happy Tuesday.
I can picture your lounge with all the happy stitchers busy in there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes it is on Netflix, I watched a few episodes last night, while I sorted some of my WIP's, and my yarns; so now I will know where they are. The next things to sort, are my needles, hooks and cables! Once it is all finished, I will know where everything is, finally! ???????????? xoxoxo


I need to sort my mess. My stash, piles of WIPS and needles never stay in one place. I need to get a cabinet downstairs and do some organizing myself.
Well done for sorting yours.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to sort my mess. My stash, piles of WIPS and needles never stay in one place. I need to get a cabinet downstairs and do some organizing myself.
> Well done for sorting yours.


I'm feeling very smug. I have a tidy craft room! Sadly I know it won't last!! Xxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you would have the choice. Don't think I could swim that far. :sm23: We're being threatened with colder weather too but not as cold as that thank goodness. xx


Didn't think of that...

I've done the drive many times though. In my younger days before DH, I would put all my change in gas and drive down there, spend a few hours on the beach and drive home lol.

I'll catch up now.. happy Tuesday ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> I'd have to drive about 14 hours down to Florida to get on the ship lol.
> Apparently a cold front from Mav is going to have us in the below freezing temps. 10° ! That's -12°c


I think the cold weather is coming from the prairies. I hasn't hit me yet.
We used to drive non-stop to Florida when we had a place down there. It took us 24 hours and a couple of drivers.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


I'm going to bring space bags next trip I take. If Lisa and I ever get another sisters weekend. They come in so many sizes. I used a ton recently and fit all of my yarn into three totes! 
I imagine your clothes would be quite wrinkled though ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!
> 
> Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean!
> Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including:
> ...


There used to be a knitting cruise on the ships when they were repositioning from the New England coast to the Caribbean, that was really cheap because they only had the beginning and ending port of calls. But I can't find any info on it. It used to be advertised on the back of a knitting magazine. Imagine being stuck on a ship with a whole bunch of yarn and instructors. Fun fun fun.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a damp Sidcup, still seems strange coming home from the shop in the dark!! They had some nice yarn in there today but I had to resist, I have more than I have room for already!!! I was quite busy today, lots of steaming and ticketing but it was a nice atmosphere and we had some laughs!
> 
> Off to serve up dinner now, have done jacket potatoes with the casserole!!
> 
> Lots of love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It does sound like a nice day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think the cold weather is coming from the prairies. I hasn't hit me yet.
> We used to drive non-stop to Florida when we had a place down there. It took us 24 hours and a couple of drivers.


They told us Canada is sending us a cold front Mav . 
Last time I went to Florida I flew for the first time. They put us on three different planes, it was awful. I loved flying, it was waiting in between flights that was horrible. I could have driven there faster. It took us all day. 
When we drive there I like to leave around 2am so everyone else is sleeping for the most boring parts. 
And usually I drive there whole way. 
Always hated going through Alabama, seems like the state that never ends.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely, lovely work Jacky, I wish you had a Christmas fair near you that you could take them to to sell, they would be snapped up in a trice!!! I bet if you took them with you on Wednesday, someone would buy them!! xxxx


A lot of the Christmas fairs here are held in old folks homes. So the residents can sell what they've made without going far.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> All the Christmas knitting is getting me in the mood... to go someplace warm :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:
> I did see a cute gnome pattern whose clothes can be changed to something Christmasy.
> I hope your floor layers are busy right now.


Nope. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a knitting cruise on the ships when they were repositioning from the New England coast to the Caribbean, that was really cheap because they only had the beginning and ending port of calls. But I can't find any info on it. It used to be advertised on the back of a knitting magazine. Imagine being stuck on a ship with a whole bunch of yarn and instructors. Fun fun fun.


It does sound fun ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from our sister Trish?


Yes she's going with the flo, just lacking in sleep a bit. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Alrighty y'all, it's only 6:25am here, I've taken my meds and going back to sleep for a bit. All too soon I'll be up with the little one ???? I'll be back to check in later. XOXO


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What's scow? Sorry for my ignorance.


It's a flat-bottomed boat with sloping ends used as a lighter and in dredging and other harbor services. This one was carrying gravel and being towed by a tug when it broke it's chain and got caught in the current above Niagara Falls. The two men on board opened up the bottom doors, and flooded the scow so it got caught on the rocks and stopped them from going over the falls. They had to spend the night on board and were rescued by breeches buoy on a line shot out by an retired army sharpshooter.

Here's the story
https://www.niagaraparks.com/events/event/centenary-of-the-iron-scow-rescue/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope so too.
> 
> I'm heading in the opposite direction as I'm heading back to IL to watch DGS while DD is on a business trip. He and I will go on up to WI to see my son and family and go to DGD's swim meet. I'll be there for almost a week so have to get things ready to take along to complete while I'm there and things for DH to eat (honey do list) while I'm gone from here.
> 
> I am going to miss an important meeting of other villagers (sounds like a mob right?) to talk about the construction company and their fraudulent/bully/incomplete issues. I am writing our issues up in as much of a summary form as possible, but that's tough.


That will be a hard meeting to miss.
I hope you have a safe journey.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I must admit that when I got up this morning I didn't feel well at all. I sat in May chair a while, and thought my balance, was off, I was shaking. Everything was an effort. It reminded me of when I had the stroke a little bit. Nothing I could put my hands on. I just knew I didn't feel right. I couldn't seem to concentrate on sudoku so I knew something was up. I didn't know weather to go to s and b or not. I took some paracetamols and called for Margaret. Well, she wasn't too fantastic either. She's had a cold for two weeks and reckons it was going but it came back. We are just a package of moaning between us. Anyway we went and it was nice seeing the girls but we only stayed an hour then John came for us and brought us home. We had a cup of tea and John altered my big high clock in the kitchen for me. I had my lunch, (late today) and now I'm in bed where I feel safe. I don't know what the matter was with me. Anyway, I'll see what I'm like after another nights sleep. To be honest I think my lack of sleep on Saturday night hasn't done me any good. I felt like a hangover without the drink....sure that's what it is...tiredness.
> 
> I think sue might have gone back to work today. She was taking her sick note in and hoping they'd let her stay. She'll be ill in a couple of days....(I'm all happiness and smiles today aren't I (haha)).
> 
> I'm up to the hood on my knitting so I'm saving that for when I'm not at s and b to do because it needs concentration. I don't think I've anymore news, I hope all of you have a nice evening, morning, whenever! Love yawl...x


I'm glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We opened our Garden of Remembrance today. It rained for most of the morning, but while we were outside the sky was blue! It' started again as we left for home. I'm staying in now.


It was nice that the weather cooperated.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You're correct there, Jeanette. We've still more to do on this house, so will be back up here at some point. Not sure exactly when, but I hope we get a good, long stretch down there to settle in a bit more. xxxooo


And warm up. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Mrs. Christmas was making the Christmas pudding. And sampling. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: 
These are lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nope. xx


Ooops. I hope they show up soon, or you at least hear from them.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I had to share this with ya'll . And then I'm going to sleep lol.
Jen sent me this, it's my favorite song.
I thought it was a neat pic of her.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ooops. I hope they show up soon, or you at least hear from them.


I would prolly just call em. But I'm antsy like that. LoL


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Today is national redhead day ❣


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Taco Tuesday. What color hat did you make? ???? Hope you enjoy your rain more than I will enjoy our snow.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from drizzly Surrey. We were going to go out today, but perhaps not. Nearly finished knitting myself a hat last night (thanks June for the pattern, I've adapted it a bit.
> 
> 20 ladies turned up to KnitWits yesterday so the lounge was buzzing and lots of knitted town getting done.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok and happy Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Perhaps finishing the sun room will bring the sun to your area? 
I have found that sorting my yarn is a useless job. As soon as it is sorted it moves itself around and never returns back home until I sort it again.???? 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright but not sunny Norfolk. Waiting for the men to come and lay the flooring in the sun room, they are supposed to be telling us what time they are coming but nothing yet. Probably just when I decide to get dinner. Not a lot else planned, have started knitting a nativity set but not sure how far I will get with it, I really need to sort all my DK yarn out to see what I've got. I'll put it in the queue with all the other things I should be doing. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Yes indeed, you will need winter clothing to travel up here. We are again under winter weather warning. Meaning more snow is coming today. 


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning.
> 
> I'm getting packed up ready to head back to IL for the week. I'm excited about seeing the family, but not looking forward to the snow and cold. I'll have to carry a warm coat to go over my sweater/jeans outfit that is just fine for our weather here. I'm trying to get by with just a carry on sized bag, but finding it tough to fit everything in. I think I'll be travelling with less clothes (wash and dry there) leaving more room for knitting and crocheting.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope your favorite guy is going with you to the cinema. Hope the film is enjoyable.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a grey but, so far, dry, London! Off to the cinema later to see The Aeronauts, with Eddy Redmayne and Felicity Jones.
> 
> Nothing else to report so I shall say adieu and see you later!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you finally found the solution to your sleeves. You have more patience's than I have. Not sure I would have redone it that many times.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:39 am EST and 7'C (45'F). The temperature did not drop yesterday and today is starting warmer than expected. (Please keep this up until I get my snow tires on)
> It's very quiet at work. Most of my team is in Florida on a conference (paid vacation) for the week. The few of us who are left (3 people eligible to retire in the next few years, a contract worker and the new guy) didn't even know they were going until yesterday when the manager told us where they were. It is a parting gift from our former manager.
> I've taken the end of my sleeve out 3 times now, and I've finally found a yarn that works. It's the orange yarn that I was using for stripes higher up the sweater.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They are probably waiting to see what time they will finish the job that are working on right now. Hoping they get to you soon. No fun sitting around waiting for workmen to show up.


Barn-dweller said:


> No sign yet and no messages. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Two a.m. is a the time we leave also. Going through Chicago rush hour traffic is ludicrous. Illinois is also one of those states that never seems to end. 


linkan said:


> They told us Canada is sending us a cold front Mav .
> Last time I went to Florida I flew for the first time. They put us on three different planes, it was awful. I loved flying, it was waiting in between flights that was horrible. I could have driven there faster. It took us all day.
> When we drive there I like to leave around 2am so everyone else is sleeping for the most boring parts.
> And usually I drive there whole way.
> Always hated going through Alabama, seems like the state that never ends.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And warm up. :sm01:


Definitely! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> They are probably waiting to see what time they will finish the job that are working on right now. Hoping they get to you soon. No fun sitting around waiting for workmen to show up.


Went ahead and had dinner as we still hadn't heard anything. Good job we did as we are still waiting. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is national redhead day ❣


I used to be one of those xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday. What color hat did you make? ???? Hope you enjoy your rain more than I will enjoy our snow.


It's a mix of purple dk and dark green and purple kids silk haze mohair. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Jacky do you like/have Jean Greenhowe patterns. This one is now being offered free. 
https://www.jeangreenhowe.com/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jacky do you like/have Jean Greenhowe patterns. This one is now being offered free.
> https://www.jeangreenhowe.com/


I've got several of her books. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Jacky do you like/have Jean Greenhowe patterns. This one is now being offered free.
> https://www.jeangreenhowe.com/


Oh yes have lots of them, this is where most of my Christmas patterns come from. xx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Ugh! Just found out rosebud is going to the other grandma's till Thursday ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am glad you are "ready" now to sort your room. I felt good I had emptied a few bins when I made those hats. However, one of those bins is getting filled again. Each new hat I am asked to make requires a new color of yarn. Luckily I do not have WIP'S. I find it very stressful to have WIP'S staring at me.
> Someone mentioned to me to take the CBD oil at bedtime to get a great nights sleep. I tried that last night. It was the worse nights sleep I've had in the longest time. I was taking it in a.m. Today I will take it at noon and see how that goes. It is helpful, but thinking when and how I take could possibly make it more helpful.
> I am singing you a lullaby now hoping it puts you to sleep.


Thanks for the lullaby, it helped immensely!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Oh well; if you did, she will have a less stress ful time while she is preparing ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jacky do you like/have Jean Greenhowe patterns. This one is now being offered free.
> https://www.jeangreenhowe.com/


Thanks for posting this Jinx, I have quite a few of her books, and love her patterns. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm back on top today. All I must have needed was a good sleep. So I'm back to as normal a normal I usually am....

I've been to over 60's and I've not won a little dickey bird, not a sausage, not a dime nor a penny. It's not good this week. So much for my holiday purse. I haven't been to see Karen so I'm hoping I get I tomorrow while donnas here, because I have to leave hear early to pick up Matthew. 

Little car has developed a noise. It sounds like a wheel going round. I've checked all the wheels and they are still there????. I don't know what it can be. Maybe the brakes. It wasn't there when i went out but it is now. The types are all ok too. I'm wondering if going through that pool in it has rusted the brakes? I'll use it tomorrow, I'm in th AA so if I break down they will come to my aid. I'm concerned but I can't do anything about it. This is when a man would come in handy, preferably Albert because he was a machanic. 

Sheila our leader at over 60's has been asking us if we wanted to continue on with the over 60's when the odd couple leave. I said yes, and so did everyone else. We'll have to share the jobs out but we aren't playing for big money's haha and it's a good laugh. We shall also have our Christmas party after Christmas. So, fingers crossed. I wouldn't like to see it close.

That's about all my news, so I wish you a good afternoon, evening, yesterday, tomorrow and 3 weeks today Josephine will be coming.....I must tidy up....any way love yawl..I'm catching up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh Susan, that does not sound good. Can you at least call a clinic and get an idea what might be going on? Do you have a blood pressure cuff to take your blood pressure?


I'm fine today thanx jinx. I think I could have blood pressure but I'm not one to go to the doctors. They just send us off to hospital and I'm not going....I know you care. Luv you too


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I assume that means you do not have a blood pressure cuff at home. Sometime knowing what your pressure is gives you options on how to raise or lower it. For my friend if she is low it is a sign she is somewhat dehydrated and needs to drink some water. The cuffs are inexpensive and you just slap them on and the reading comes up automatically. 


grandma susan said:


> I'm fine today thanx jinx. I think I could have blood pressure but I'm not one to go to the doctors. They just send us off to hospital and I'm not going....I know you care. Luv you too


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from our sister Trish?


I had an email the other night from her. Things are as normal for her. She has her work cut out. Working hard and mr,j is doing ok.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/connections-4/3793067/1-25#11 
Just a reminder we have this group on Ravelry. Many posts on the main section today about hacking and spam. Gosh even nude pictures, tsk tsk.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a knitting cruise on the ships when they were repositioning from the New England coast to the Caribbean, that was really cheap because they only had the beginning and ending port of calls. But I can't find any info on it. It used to be advertised on the back of a knitting magazine. Imagine being stuck on a ship with a whole bunch of yarn and instructors. Fun fun fun.


It would be sheer torture Mav....????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a flat-bottomed boat with sloping ends used as a lighter and in dredging and other harbor services. This one was carrying gravel and being towed by a tug when it broke it's chain and got caught in the current above Niagara Falls. The two men on board opened up the bottom doors, and flooded the scow so it got caught on the rocks and stopped them from going over the falls. They had to spend the night on board and were rescued by breeches buoy on a line shot out by an retired army sharpshooter.
> 
> Here's the story
> https://www.niagaraparks.com/events/event/centenary-of-the-iron-scow-rescue/


Nth and Mav....I did look it up, but your info was much better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had to share this with ya'll . And then I'm going to sleep lol.
> Jen sent me this, it's my favorite song.
> I thought it was a neat pic of her.


Wonderful. Love that song...brings back many memories for me.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a mix of purple dk and dark green and purple kids silk haze mohair. X


Sound like it will go well with purple hair????????????. I'd love you if you were bald and hatless.....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Did you hit something like a curb? That can cause tire problems. Do you rotate your tires. I made myself laugh picturing you with the jack and changing tires. Hope it is an easy fix....


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back on top today. All I must have needed was a good sleep. So I'm back to as normal a normal I usually am....
> 
> I've been to over 60's and I've not won a little dickey bird, not a sausage, not a dime nor a penny. It's not good this week. So much for my holiday purse. I haven't been to see Karen so I'm hoping I get I tomorrow while donnas here, because I have to leave hear early to pick up Matthew.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> Ugh! Just found out rosebud is going to the other grandma's till Thursday ????????


Oh no, still the time will soon go and think of it as catch up on sleep time. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/connections-4/3793067/1-25#11
> Just a reminder we have this group on Ravelry. Many posts on the main section today about hacking and spam. Gosh even nude pictures, tsk tsk.


Yes I've just had a couple of those, hopefully they will get fed up if we ignore them. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I've just had a couple of those, hopefully they will get fed up if we ignore them. xx


Me, too. I guess admin. is on it. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back on top today. All I must have needed was a good sleep. So I'm back to as normal a normal I usually am....
> 
> I've been to over 60's and I've not won a little dickey bird, not a sausage, not a dime nor a penny. It's not good this week. So much for my holiday purse. I haven't been to see Karen so I'm hoping I get I tomorrow while donnas here, because I have to leave hear early to pick up Matthew.
> 
> ...


So glad your feeling better ❣????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from our sister Trish?


No, I hope that just means she's busy. I'll pm her! Also, come back Chris, we miss you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a knitting cruise on the ships when they were repositioning from the New England coast to the Caribbean, that was really cheap because they only had the beginning and ending port of calls. But I can't find any info on it. It used to be advertised on the back of a knitting magazine. Imagine being stuck on a ship with a whole bunch of yarn and instructors. Fun fun fun.


....and all your knitting friends! Even more fun!! xxxv


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes she's going with the flo, just lacking in sleep a bit. xx


Oh, ok, thanks for that, I'll pm her anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had to share this with ya'll . And then I'm going to sleep lol.
> Jen sent me this, it's my favorite song.
> I thought it was a neat pic of her.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Perhaps finishing the sun room will bring the sun to your area?
> I have found that sorting my yarn is a useless job. As soon as it is sorted it moves itself around and never returns back home until I sort it again.????


I know!! Mine does that too!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your favorite guy is going with you to the cinema. Hope the film is enjoyable.


No, I'm going with DH!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to be one of those xx


You still were, last time I saw you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's a mix of purple dk and dark green and purple kids silk haze mohair. X


Pic please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jacky do you like/have Jean Greenhowe patterns. This one is now being offered free.
> https://www.jeangreenhowe.com/


I have that scarecrow sitting on a chest of drawers upstairs!! No idea where it came from!! xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, I'm going with DH!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????❣


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Ugh! Just found out rosebud is going to the other grandma's till Thursday ????????


Oh no!! Just make the most of the break, get some sleep!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all from a firework-noisy Sidcup!! 

Just got back from the  cinema to find we couldn’t unlock the front door! The lock is sticky at times but it usually opens eventually. We went round the back but the gate was bolted on the inside and we had nothing to stand on to reach over and unbolt it. Fortunately, although I didn't have my car keys as we went on the bus, Pat has a car key on his keyring so I backed the car up to the gate, opened the boot, backed up a bit more, climbed in the boot and I could just about reach the bolt, phew!!! Walked to the front door on the inside and the front door opened straight away, grrrrr!!!! Never mind, at least we got in!!

The film was ok, in spite of some anomalies, it was supposed to be based on real events but I found it all very unlikely!! 6/10!!

Have a good whatever-you-have, see you tomorrow! Lots of love, J xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pic please!! xxxx


Here tis x

No finished yet


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

I never went back to sleep. Baby had a blow out diaper and poor Jen was cleaning her up and leaked all over the floor. Her diva cup doesn't fit right since she had the baby. They didn't have those fancy items when I still had my monthly's.
Anyhow, I helped her clean up and her and baby got a shower. 
Then I played with Rosebud till the other picked her up. 
Jen wants Rosebud's nickname to be Lina Lima Bean.
I've been calling her my little button.. ????
Anywho, I figured maybe if I stayed awake I could get my days and nights turned back around. 
It would make it so much easier on everyone else if I got on their schedule lol. 
I finished the lining in the phone case, hated the strap and took it all out. Not I must decide if I'm gonna keep the same strap or make a new one idk. 
I plan on cleaning out my room today. I want to make some adjustments on the shelving.... We shall see if I do though ????. 
Cleaned out the pantry with Jen yesterday, realized we hadn't done so in about 2 years! We found that it's quite empty now lol. But on the bright side, we can find everything super easy ????. 
After all that is done then it's organize the craft/Caleigh/guest room ???? and put away clothes. Ugh. I may cut up some clothes I don't want and make a rug. ....

Or I might just knit ???? ????


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here tis x
> 
> No finished yet


Pretty ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here tis x
> 
> No finished yet


Very nice!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No, I'm going with DH!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here tis x
> 
> No finished yet


Looks good. And nice and warm. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

linkan said:


> I never went back to sleep. Baby had a blow out diaper and poor Jen was cleaning her up and leaked all over the floor. Her diva cup doesn't fit right since she had the baby. They didn't have those fancy items when I still had my monthly's.
> Anyhow, I helped her clean up and her and baby got a shower.
> Then I played with Rosebud till the other picked her up.
> Jen wants Rosebud's nickname to be Lina Lima Bean.
> ...


I'm tired just reading that, think I would knit if I were you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Has anyone heard from our sister Trish?


No. I hope she is OK.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It was nice that the weather cooperated.


Our padre left some people in her church and asked them to pray for a break in the weather. It worked!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> I had to share this with ya'll . And then I'm going to sleep lol.
> Jen sent me this, it's my favorite song.
> I thought it was a neat pic of her.


Cleverly done Jen.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

linkan said:


> Today is national redhead day ❣


Today is bonfire night. Fireworks everywhere.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I used to be one of those xx


As did I.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

It's finished now. Think I'll make some matching mitts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's finished now. Think I'll make some matching mitts.


Looks great!! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It's finished now. Think I'll make some matching mitts.


That looks lovely and warm, is it chunky yarn? xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just got this from Cascade Yarns, anybody coming with me?!!!
> 
> Join Knit & Stitch Boutique , Cascade Yarns & Casapinka on Harmony of the Seas for a beautiful 7-night cruise to the Western Caribbean!
> Enjoy 8 days of fiber-filled fun including:
> ...


Oooo I would love this!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Today is me and DH’s 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


Wishing you both a very Happy Anniversary. ❤ That's too bad they have all abandoned him at work. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wishing you both a very Happy Anniversary. ❤ That's too bad they have all abandoned him at work. :sm03: xxxooo


I know it would be a good company to work for if they could just get people to work, he has been applying and has two people that want to talk to him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know it would be a good company to work for if they could just get people to work, he has been applying and has two people that want to talk to him!


Fingers crossed that he can find a different and better job. It's really too bad the company is a good one but can't get the people it needs to get the work done. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here right now, but still early. Will be doing the laundry this morning. DS is arriving late this afternoon to help Mr Ric with a few things here and help us get a truck loaded up and ready to take down to Arizona. He'll be heading down there with us to help on that end. Not sure exactly when we'll be leaving, but soon. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Oh you must be wishing that this part of moving was finished with, I hope it doesn't continue for much longer, then you will be able to begin getting settled in your new Local Area! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EST and -4'C (25'F). No snow, but there is a hard frost that I will need to scrape off the windshield. I'm really wishing I got a remote start on my car. The brine trucks are out putting stripes of salt on the highways in preparation for the snow coming tonight.
I woke up this morning with blood all over one of my knuckles. It looks like Bella may have scratched my knuckle in the night, which probably means blood in my bed. I didnt' see any when I was making the bed, but I wasn't looking, so I will have to check tonight, (if I remember).
I stuck my fingers deep into 3 mush cucumbers in the vegetable crisper at the bottom of the fridge. Mum just cleaned out that crisper yesterday, so I'm wondering how she missed those and what did she throw out?
These things come in threes, don't they? So what's next?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


I hope they hire someone soon so you can get your work/life balance back.
Happy anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's finished now. Think I'll make some matching mitts.


That looks nice and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Today is bonfire night. Fireworks everywhere.


It's too cold to set off fireworks here. And snow is expected to fall after supper so I think we had a quiet night, unlike last year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just written a post aboutthis, and it has gone into Cyber Space, so now I have to do it again!
As can be seen in the included photo, I have a new toy to play with, a brand new Nano E-Spinner, but I can't try it out, until I get an adapter, as it only has an American plug on it, and that doesn't work here, but I am charging a power bank, to use it while I am wanting to find the adapter plug! 
The blanket I used as thebackdrop, is very special for me! It is a Friendship Blanket, made by my mother, and the group of ladies, who she knitted, Spun and wove with, on a weekly basis. The square that the e-spinner is displayed on, was woven by mum, and each Weaver has their name below the square that they made, and it is a lovely & warm for me, whenever I am cold! The pattern that mom used is just visible in the photo. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a firework-noisy Sidcup!!
> 
> Just got back from the cinema to find we couldn't unlock the front door! The lock is sticky at times but it usually opens eventually. We went round the back but the gate was bolted on the inside and we had nothing to stand on to reach over and unbolt it. Fortunately, although I didn't have my car keys as we went on the bus, Pat has a car key on his keyring so I backed the car up to the gate, opened the boot, backed up a bit more, climbed in the boot and I could just about reach the bolt, phew!!! Walked to the front door on the inside and the front door opened straight away, grrrrr!!!! Never mind, at least we got in!!
> 
> ...


Time to fix that lock/door. 
We have a similar problem. We only have one door whose lock you can open on the outside. There is a pin in that lock that comes loose every few years and then it is almost impossible to unlock the door. So far we have been lucky and someone has been inside or the back door has been forgotten and not locked. I want to get a different door put on at the back of the house so we can use that door if the lock fails on the front door. And it's not this lock, because this is the second lock that has lost the pin. I think it is the way that the locks are inserted into the hole in the door.
Sorry the film wasn't better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just written a post aboutthis, and it has gone into Cyber Space, so now I have to do it again!
> As can be seen in the included photo, I have a new toy to play with, a brand new Nano E-Spinner, but I can't try it out, until I get an adapter, as it only has an American plug on it, and that doesn't work here, but I am charging a power bank, to use it while I am wanting to find the adapter plug!
> The blanket I used as thebackdrop, is very special for me! It is a Friendship Blanket, made by my mother, and the group of ladies, who she knitted, Spun and wove with, on a weekly basis. The square that the e-spinner is displayed on, was woven by mum, and each Weaver has their name below the square that they made, and it is a lovely & warm for me, whenever I am cold! The pattern that mom used is just visible in the photo. ???? xoxoxo


Squeee!!!!! you got a nano EEL wheel!!!!!!!!!
It'll work with most battery packs if you got the USB cable with it.
Check all the hacks in the Ravelry group.
https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/electric-eel-wheel/3951636/26-50#42
There are a lot of things that can be done to reduce noise and make the spinner even faster.
What a lovely and cherished blanket.

eta: and you got the purple one :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The members from the U.K. are not able to post on Paradise this a.m. Hoping administration gets everything straightened out so they can return to us.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Perhaps finishing the sun room will bring the sun to your area?
> I have found that sorting my yarn is a useless job. As soon as it is sorted it moves itself around and never returns back home until I sort it again.????





London Girl said:


> I know!! Mine does that too!!!


Mine moves around while I'm at work.
Apparently Tazi decides to make a cave inside my project bags, so she rearranged everything yesterday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> The members from the U.K. are not able to post on Paradise this a.m. Hoping administration gets everything straightened out so they can return to us.


I keep getting pop-ups from Cloudflare saying they are checking KnittingParadise and since I don't have Cloudflare installed it must be at their end.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to get going to work. Hopefully this will all be cleared up soon.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks. I just watched the first episode of Kominsky Method. Very enjoyable and I will watch the other episodes. Of course, that means I did not get my morning chores accomplished it.????





SaxonLady said:


> Bad girl. Nearly as bad as me.


I am watching that ATM, but I am up to S2E1, and I am quite impressed with it! Thanks for letting me know about it June, otherwise I would never have found it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe you are correct. It reminds me a bit of "grumpy old men" with Jack Lemmon and Walter Matthau.





nitz8catz said:


> That one must be only on Netflix. I have Crave, HBO and Starz. No Netflix.


You are exactly correct, I couldn't workout what they reminded me of, when I first began watching! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Christmassy things so far. Mrs. Christmas looks a bit drunk, I think I put her too near my TM. xx


Oh, they are gorgeous, I have many of these books, and have fantastic plans, of making quite a few of the sets from the books! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Squeee!!!!! you got a nano EEL wheel!!!!!!!!!
> It'll work with most battery packs if you got the USB cable with it.
> Check all the hacks in the Ravelry group.
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/electric-eel-wheel/3951636/26-50#42
> ...


Yes I did, and my friend got the Grey one, and there are now 3 of us, in Pt Aug, who have one of these wheels, and I think there might be another couple in Quorn, which is a very small town on the other side of the Flinders Ranges. There is also quite a few people in a FB group, in Australia, so it is quite a popular little wheel, can hardly wait, til I have some free time to practice with it, & when I get going on it, I think I will use it for the very fine fibres, such as Silk and Angora!
If I wasn't so tired, I would stay up, & begin now, but my head is so fuzzy, that spinning wouldn't work well tonight!???????????? ???? So now I am going to bed; and will find out where I am up to tomorrow. 
We have the first 11yo birthday tomorrow, and we are going for birthday cake in the evening, Then on friday, we are heading off to a place called "Cockalleeche", at least I think that is howit is spelt, to visit Sissy & her family. We were going to stay for the weekend, but Sissy has a Reiki Workshop all day on Saturday, the gla's are going to meet their Step Great Grand parents, and Joe (DSIL) will possibly head off somewhere, so that he doesn't miss Sissy too much. This has changed our plans a little, and we will be heading over to the West Coast, which is the beginning of "The Great Australian Bite", and if we aren't too late, we might even get to see the whales that come and have their babies there, but if we missit this time, we can do another trip; once we get the correct time span for Whale Watching! Then when we have finished exploring, we will go back to Sissy & Joe's for a couple of nights, then head home! 
Good night all, have a great day. ????????xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

U.K. you can post now.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> U.K. you can post now.


Just got in from knit and natter and tried in hopeful anticipation and wheeee we're all back, it was getting lonely. So good afternoon from a sunny Norfolk. Had dinner out and am now back and intending to do nothing for the rest of the day. So happy to be back. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It would be sheer torture Mav....????


Survival of the knittest.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


Oh no! I hope you get to celebrate belatedly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just written a post aboutthis, and it has gone into Cyber Space, so now I have to do it again!
> As can be seen in the included photo, I have a new toy to play with, a brand new Nano E-Spinner, but I can't try it out, until I get an adapter, as it only has an American plug on it, and that doesn't work here, but I am charging a power bank, to use it while I am wanting to find the adapter plug!
> The blanket I used as thebackdrop, is very special for me! It is a Friendship Blanket, made by my mother, and the group of ladies, who she knitted, Spun and wove with, on a weekly basis. The square that the e-spinner is displayed on, was woven by mum, and each Weaver has their name below the square that they made, and it is a lovely & warm for me, whenever I am cold! The pattern that mom used is just visible in the photo. ???? xoxoxo


I love what I can see of your Mum's bit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just got in from knit and natter and tried in hopeful anticipation and wheeee we're all back, it was getting lonely. So good afternoon from a sunny Norfolk. Had dinner out and am now back and intending to do nothing for the rest of the day. So happy to be back. xx


Stick to that. Do nothing, because you can.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> That looks lovely and warm, is it chunky yarn? xx


Dk and kid silk haze mohair knitted together. Glad you enjoyed your lunch. We've just had fish and chips. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Dk and kid silk haze mohair knitted together. Glad you enjoyed your lunch. We've just had fish and chips. X


I had scampi, similar, well on the fishy side. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Stick to that. Do nothing, because you can.


Am doing but just remembered we're going for our flu jab later so will have to stir myself. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I had scampi, similar, well on the fishy side. xx


That's what Mr P hD. I had rock.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


Oh what a shame, hope you get to celebrate properly soon! Many congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have just written a post aboutthis, and it has gone into Cyber Space, so now I have to do it again!
> As can be seen in the included photo, I have a new toy to play with, a brand new Nano E-Spinner, but I can't try it out, until I get an adapter, as it only has an American plug on it, and that doesn't work here, but I am charging a power bank, to use it while I am wanting to find the adapter plug!
> The blanket I used as thebackdrop, is very special for me! It is a Friendship Blanket, made by my mother, and the group of ladies, who she knitted, Spun and wove with, on a weekly basis. The square that the e-spinner is displayed on, was woven by mum, and each Weaver has their name below the square that they made, and it is a lovely & warm for me, whenever I am cold! The pattern that mom used is just visible in the photo. ???? xoxoxo


Oh, what a lovely piece of your mum to still have!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am watching that ATM, but I am up to S2E1, and I am quite impressed with it! Thanks for letting me know about it June, otherwise I would never have found it! xoxoxo


Glad you are enjoying it! I am sad now I've got to the end of series 2, I hope they make some more!! xxxx

https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/1200260/The-Kominsky-method-season-3-Netflix-release-date-will-there-be-another-series


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just got in from knit and natter and tried in hopeful anticipation and wheeee we're all back, it was getting lonely. So good afternoon from a sunny Norfolk. Had dinner out and am now back and intending to do nothing for the rest of the day. So happy to be back. xx


Yeah, me too, I felt really disconnected and bereft this morning!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. He's gone deep sea diving in Keswick for the night. Better him than me, it's a lousy night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Susan..... I could brighten your night with an inch or two of freshly fallen snow. 


grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. He's gone deep sea diving in Keswick for the night. Better him than me, it's a lousy night.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Just checking with a little message before I write everything down and it doesn't work. I'm glad kp is back. There's flipping fireworks going off outside, really really baggy ones. The animals are terrified. 

John came up to check my car and we took it for a drive, the noise never came on. This was after the Albert bird came down onto my huneysuckle plant. I thought Albert must be about. Anyway.....there was no noise on it when I went past the cemetery , if I don't call in to see him I always say out loud, "morning Albert" I no sooner did that and the flipping noise came back on. I thought great! ????. Then It went off again. Later when I took sue to tesco S it came on again. It's something to do with the brake shoes, on the driver side front. Margaret asked me if it was something in my boot????????????. I didn't dare answer because I'd have said too much.

Richard is full of flu now, his boss has told him not to worry and to have a couple of days off. He seems very nice, but you can tell Richards full of cold so he knows he's not pulling his leg.

I went in to see Karen this morning, we had some hot chocolate and a good laugh. She's a tonic for me, she really is. Donna came as well, and when she'd gone and I'd put the tops back on all bottles shed used, and picked up after her. I just sat in my chair exhausted ???? So I did a sudoku and blow to the world.....its just been an exhausting day for me today, I'm glad it's over, tomorrow ? Tomorrow is another day and I'll start by taking flowers to Albert on my way home and going to Asda. Then it will be happy Thursday.....

I hope you are all ok. And guess what? I luv yawl....xxxxx

I'll catch up now. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I assume that means you do not have a blood pressure cuff at home. Sometime knowing what your pressure is gives you options on how to raise or lower it. For my friend if she is low it is a sign she is somewhat dehydrated and needs to drink some water. The cuffs are inexpensive and you just slap them on and the reading comes up automatically.


I just might look into that. Especially the way I've been the last two days.....I need.......a day doing nothing. I'm hoping Lynn doesn't phone me to go out for lunch on Friday. I'd love a day to myself. I'm not ungrateful of people, I'm very blessed with my friends and family and kp sisters. Yep...I might just go to the chemist.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Did you hit something like a curb? That can cause tire problems. Do you rotate your tires. I made myself laugh picturing you with the jack and changing tires. Hope it is an easy fix....


You would have a laugh at me with a jack. Hahaha. Don't know where the thing is? ???? Thought I'd do a monkey emoji. No particular reason, just for a change. Hahaha.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a firework-noisy Sidcup!!
> 
> Just got back from the cinema to find we couldn't unlock the front door! The lock is sticky at times but it usually opens eventually. We went round the back but the gate was bolted on the inside and we had nothing to stand on to reach over and unbolt it. Fortunately, although I didn't have my car keys as we went on the bus, Pat has a car key on his keyring so I backed the car up to the gate, opened the boot, backed up a bit more, climbed in the boot and I could just about reach the bolt, phew!!! Walked to the front door on the inside and the front door opened straight away, grrrrr!!!! Never mind, at least we got in!!
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. He's gone deep sea diving in Keswick for the night. Better him than me, it's a lousy night.


I can understand diving in clear, warm waters like the Bahamas but Keswick? In November?? Bless him! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

linkan said:


> I never went back to sleep. Baby had a blow out diaper and poor Jen was cleaning her up and leaked all over the floor. Her diva cup doesn't fit right since she had the baby. They didn't have those fancy items when I still had my monthly's.
> Anyhow, I helped her clean up and her and baby got a shower.
> Then I played with Rosebud till the other picked her up.
> Jen wants Rosebud's nickname to be Lina Lima Bean.
> ...


Go back to bed and think things through girl...????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's finished now. Think I'll make some matching mitts.


Well that looks a lot better than you described it love.????????⛑


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!


Happy anniversay my friends.....and sister.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EST and -4'C (25'F). No snow, but there is a hard frost that I will need to scrape off the windshield. I'm really wishing I got a remote start on my car. The brine trucks are out putting stripes of salt on the highways in preparation for the snow coming tonight.
> I woke up this morning with blood all over one of my knuckles. It looks like Bella may have scratched my knuckle in the night, which probably means blood in my bed. I didnt' see any when I was making the bed, but I wasn't looking, so I will have to check tonight, (if I remember).
> I stuck my fingers deep into 3 mush cucumbers in the vegetable crisper at the bottom of the fridge. Mum just cleaned out that crisper yesterday, so I'm wondering how she missed those and what did she throw out?
> These things come in threes, don't they? So what's next?


Stay away from me today....I've had the same kind of day. Haha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Time to fix that lock/door.
> We have a similar problem. We only have one door whose lock you can open on the outside. There is a pin in that lock that comes loose every few years and then it is almost impossible to unlock the door. So far we have been lucky and someone has been inside or the back door has been forgotten and not locked. I want to get a different door put on at the back of the house so we can use that door if the lock fails on the front door. And it's not this lock, because this is the second lock that has lost the pin. I think it is the way that the locks are inserted into the hole in the door.
> Sorry the film wasn't better.


Well, you lost me girl with all your locks????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Survival of the knittest.


Awwwwww. Please.....????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hi Susan..... I could brighten your night with an inch or two of freshly fallen snow.


No THANKYOU jinx....I really, really don't want you to have as much as you got this year. It was getting you down, as it would me.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can understand diving in clear, warm waters like the Bahamas but Keswick? In November?? Bless him! Xxxx


He can't be a full shilling can he? ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He can't be a full shilling can he? ????


I blame the parents!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Just checking with a little message before I write everything down and it doesn't work. I'm glad kp is back. There's flipping fireworks going off outside, really really baggy ones. The animals are terrified.
> 
> John came up to check my car and we took it for a drive, the noise never came on. This was after the Albert bird came down onto my huneysuckle plant. I thought Albert must be about. Anyway.....there was no noise on it when I went past the cemetery , if I don't call in to see him I always say out loud, "morning Albert" I no sooner did that and the flipping noise came back on. I thought great! ????. Then It went off again. Later when I took sue to tesco S it came on again. It's something to do with the brake shoes, on the driver side front. Margaret asked me if it was something in my boot????????????. I didn't dare answer because I'd have said too much.
> 
> ...


Isn't that all ways the way with mysterious noises!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Isn't that all ways the way with mysterious noises!


Hi Becca, how you doing? xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca, how you doing? xxxx


Hi June I'm ok thanks. Finally after that bad half term everything is back to how it should be. N says I'm beginning to look upbeat, I don't want to go through that again!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi June I'm ok thanks. Finally after that bad half term everything is back to how it should be. N says I'm beginning to look upbeat, I don't want to go through that again!


I'm so glad to hear that, Rebecca! So great for you to be able to look forward to your days. :sm24: ????xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Harold guessed it was wheel bearings.???? Here is a donkey to go with your monkey. 


grandma susan said:


> You would have a laugh at me with a jack. Hahaha. Don't know where the thing is? ???? Thought I'd do a monkey emoji. No particular reason, just for a change. Hahaha.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So glad things are off to a good start this term. 


lifeline said:


> Hi June I'm ok thanks. Finally after that bad half term everything is back to how it should be. N says I'm beginning to look upbeat, I don't want to go through that again!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Hi June I'm ok thanks. Finally after that bad half term everything is back to how it should be. N says I'm beginning to look upbeat, I don't want to go through that again!


So pleased things are looking brighter. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Linky and Binky still can’t connect. I’ve been taking to them on Rav.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Linky and Binky still can't connect. I've been taking to them on Rav.


Thanks for the update. I hope they can get on here again soon. We miss them! :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

With the porn attacks yesterday, KP has put in a “front end” browser checker. Are they getting that and it’s not letting them connect?

I have gone through both Chrome and Safari and they’re working here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

My Safari Is taking a long time to post and my Chrome won’t show me all the pictures. But I can connect and read.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?


RookieRetiree said:


> With the porn attacks yesterday, KP has put in a "front end" browser checker. Are they getting that and it's not letting them connect?
> 
> I have gone through both Chrome and Safari and they're working here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?


I have Chrome, too. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I also cleaned out my Watched Topics. That’s the doorway the spammers used to get in.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Today is me and DH's 31st wedding anniversary did I get to spend it with him....no no I did not as last night the only remaining manager handed in her keys so he is it till they hire someone else!





SaxonLady said:


> Oh no! I hope you get to celebrate belatedly.


Congratulations Lisa, My & DH's 31st Anniversary was on the 29th October. Ssssoooo close! If we were in the same town, We could have celebrated together. ???? xoxoxo

Almost forgot, DGD3 is 11 today, and so the run of birthdays begins today, with the newly up dated Miss 11, although she still says she is "teeny tiny", eventhough she has 3 smaller cousins! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I love what I can see of your Mum's bit.


thank you Janet. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just got in from knit and natter and tried in hopeful anticipation and wheeee we're all back, it was getting lonely. So good afternoon from a sunny Norfolk. Had dinner out and am now back and intending to do nothing for the rest of the day. So happy to be back. xx





SaxonLady said:


> Stick to that. Do nothing, because you can.


Ah ............ thanks Jacki, that fully explains why I couldn't get on, in the middle of the night!
I wish they could put a notice up, instead of everyone not being able to get on the site; it would be so much easier, for all of us, anyway! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, what a lovely piece of your mum to still have!! xxxx


It is! I have only recently received it from my remaining older Sister, I think she was in a really bad way, when our mum died, and that was something personal that mum had worked on. Then she didn't need it anymore, so she thought I would like to have it, as our younger sister has a wall quilt, which those two made together! This blanket stays on my chair, and goes with me, when we go on trips! It is very warm, when the rights are cold! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad you are enjoying it! I am sad now I've got to the end of series 2, I hope they make some more!! xxxx
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/1200260/The-Kominsky-method-season-3-Netflix-release-date-will-there-be-another-series


Ooohhh ......... It might even be released by the time I am ready for it! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I also cleaned out my Watched Topics. That's the doorway the spammers used to get in.


Good suggestion. I did that, too, after reading your post. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all from a firework-noisy Sidcup!!
> 
> Just got back from the cinema to find we couldn't unlock the front door! The lock is sticky at times but it usually opens eventually. We went round the back but the gate was bolted on the inside and we had nothing to stand on to reach over and unbolt it. Fortunately, although I didn't have my car keys as we went on the bus, Pat has a car key on his keyring so I backed the car up to the gate, opened the boot, backed up a bit more, climbed in the boot and I could just about reach the bolt, phew!!! Walked to the front door on the inside and the front door opened straight away, grrrrr!!!! Never mind, at least we got in!!
> 
> ...


Well June, I was going to ask what the go was, with the fireworks; then I remembered Guy Fawkes! It hasn't been celebrated here for too many years now, & I had almost forgotten about it! when I was a kid, we used to have a huge Bon fire; complete with the "Guy" on top. We had quite a good crowd happening; and they consisted of my Aunts & Uncles, and about 70% of my cousins; and it was great fun! I have no idea what our neighbours thought of it, :sm06: at the time, though, I suppose dad would might have notifiedthe neighbours! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He can't be a full shilling can he? ????





London Girl said:


> I blame the parents!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, me too, I felt really disconnected and bereft this morning!! xxxx


Yes, imagine my dismay, when I couldn't get on here!!! Now, my phone has gone all security on me, and checks each time I try to open anything to do with the internet. I suppose it is a good thing, but it is so annoying!!!????????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?


Safari here. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is! I have only recently received it from my remaining older Sister, I think she was in a really bad way, when our mum died, and that was something personal that mum had worked on. Then she didn't need it anymore, so she thought I would like to have it, as our younger sister has a wall quilt, which those two made together! This blanket stays on my chair, and goes with me, when we go on trips! It is very warm, when the rights are cold! xoxoxo


That'll be your mum giving you a warm hug!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very soggy wet Norfolk. Not straying far today as we are waiting for a couple of phone calls and anyway don't fancy going out in the rain. Made a sausage casserole this morning with the intention of having enough left over for tomorrow and then I can send DH to do some shopping and get the ironing done. Well that's the intention anyway. Phone call due so off I go see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday. The shop more or less has our order waiting for us.

I am still knitting bits and bobs for our map. Tomorrow we are having a sewing day so hopefully a lot more will get put in place. It is already beginning to fill up nicely.

We are on school pick up for LM today as Mum has a parents evening. It'll be nice to catch up with her. GS2 took his Grade 5 music theory yesterday. He thinks he did quite well.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am on a train on the way to Dartford, where they have a street market today, need to get some bits I can't get anywhere else.

I tried out my new artificial lawn sweeper yesterday, it's magic, it swept a bucketful of stuff caught it the pile of the lawn, hopefully, that will eventually stop the moss and weeds growing in it!! 

Hoping you are all well and Lisa and Angela can catch up with us soon!!

Have a good one everybody, catch up with you later!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's snowing. There is snow on the ground and on the cars. Where are my snow tires? Not on my car.
I checked up the reward site from work. I get to pick out my reward for working so many years at this employer. This was because our supervisors suck at picking out rewards. Well, the website with the rewards suck too. If I didnt' have glasses, there are several very expensive sunglasses. There is a lot of camping gear (I don't go camping anymore and I have all the gear I need). I wanted a watch, and there is one watch clearly geared to men. Oh, and there is an orange pot. Really. I think one of the guys at work got the watch so I'll check his to see how huge it is. I recall it is pretty big.
I didn't knit a stitch last night. I was on Ravelry checking for patterns. (yes, I went down that rabbit hole) and saw some message there from Linky and Binky. They still couldn't get on 9 hours ago. Binky was getting an error message. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am on a train on the way to Dartford, where they have a street market today, need to get some bits I can't get anywhere else.
> 
> I tried out my new artificial lawn sweeper yesterday, it's magic, it swept a bucketful of stuff caught it the pile of the lawn, hopefully, that will eventually stop the moss and weeds growing in it!!
> 
> ...


Have a nice trip and shopping.
That's great about the lawn sweeper.
I'm hoping Lisa and Angela can get on soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday. The shop more or less has our order waiting for us.
> 
> I am still knitting bits and bobs for our map. Tomorrow we are having a sewing day so hopefully a lot more will get put in place. It is already beginning to fill up nicely.
> 
> ...


Happy Thursday.
Have fun knitting and sewing.
Say hi to the gks for me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy wet Norfolk. Not straying far today as we are waiting for a couple of phone calls and anyway don't fancy going out in the rain. Made a sausage casserole this morning with the intention of having enough left over for tomorrow and then I can send DH to do some shopping and get the ironing done. Well that's the intention anyway. Phone call due so off I go see you later. xx


I hope you get all the phone calls out of the way.
Ironing?
Sausage casserole sounds good. I found a ham sausage in the fridge and am taking that for my lunch today along with a salad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?





Barn-dweller said:


> Safari here. xx


I have Safari on my iPad and a Chrome variant on my laptop. The Chrome is stripping some of the pictures but I can read everything. I just tried the Edge browser on my Win10 laptop and it works fine too.
I know the Cloudflare is slowing things down. I wonder if they don't have enough signal on their phones to get past the Cloudflare.
Internet Explorer is Definitely not working. I got a message that the website is blocked.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, imagine my dismay, when I couldn't get on here!!! Now, my phone has gone all security on me, and checks each time I try to open anything to do with the internet. I suppose it is a good thing, but it is so annoying!!!????????????????


I need my morning fix of Connections for it to be a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> Have fun knitting and sewing.
> Say hi to the gks for me.


Will do. They often ask about you. Xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well June, I was going to ask what the go was, with the fireworks; then I remembered Guy Fawkes! It hasn't been celebrated here for too many years now, & I had almost forgotten about it! when I was a kid, we used to have a huge Bon fire; complete with the "Guy" on top. We had quite a good crowd happening; and they consisted of my Aunts & Uncles, and about 70% of my cousins; and it was great fun! I have no idea what our neighbours thought of it, :sm06: at the time, though, I suppose dad would might have notifiedthe neighbours! :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


The neighbours at our old house used to have a party in a remote field with a huge bonfire burning one of the old BIG round haybales, and setting off fireworks. We've had fireworks in the park nearby, but this year was too cold and rainy. I didnt' hear anything.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I also cleaned out my Watched Topics. That's the doorway the spammers used to get in.


Thanks. I did that too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?


I asked them to try one of their kids devices.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will do. They often ask about you. Xxx


Awww. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I just saw some cars slip sliding away on the highway. Apparently there is black ice out there. That's slippery even with snow tires. I guess the brine operations were entirely effective.
I'm going to sign off now and go slowly to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good luck with the days working out as you planned. Hoping the phone calls bring you good news.
A sausage casserole sounds good on this freezing snowy day. I would rather be ironing than shoveling snow.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very soggy wet Norfolk. Not straying far today as we are waiting for a couple of phone calls and anyway don't fancy going out in the rain. Made a sausage casserole this morning with the intention of having enough left over for tomorrow and then I can send DH to do some shopping and get the ironing done. Well that's the intention anyway. Phone call due so off I go see you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Of course you had fish and chips yesterday, It was Wednesday.????????
If you do not stop knitting bits and bobs you will never get everything sewn on your town.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had lovely fish and chips yesterday. The shop more or less has our order waiting for us.
> 
> I am still knitting bits and bobs for our map. Tomorrow we are having a sewing day so hopefully a lot more will get put in place. It is already beginning to fill up nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Your lawn sweeper sounds as useful as my roomba. Hoping it stops unwanted yuck from growing.
Enjoy your day in Dartford. Hope you find everything you are looking for. ????????


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London! I am on a train on the way to Dartford, where they have a street market today, need to get some bits I can't get anywhere else.
> 
> I tried out my new artificial lawn sweeper yesterday, it's magic, it swept a bucketful of stuff caught it the pile of the lawn, hopefully, that will eventually stop the moss and weeds growing in it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Careful driving in the snow. Hoping your snow tires magically appear on your car a.s.a.p.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:51 am EST and -3'C (27'F). It's snowing. There is snow on the ground and on the cars. Where are my snow tires? Not on my car.
> I checked up the reward site from work. I get to pick out my reward for working so many years at this employer. This was because our supervisors suck at picking out rewards. Well, the website with the rewards suck too. If I didnt' have glasses, there are several very expensive sunglasses. There is a lot of camping gear (I don't go camping anymore and I have all the gear I need). I wanted a watch, and there is one watch clearly geared to men. Oh, and there is an orange pot. Really. I think one of the guys at work got the watch so I'll check his to see how huge it is. I recall it is pretty big.
> I didn't knit a stitch last night. I was on Ravelry checking for patterns. (yes, I went down that rabbit hole) and saw some message there from Linky and Binky. They still couldn't get on 9 hours ago. Binky was getting an error message. Not sure what the problem is.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We had those driving conditions yesterday. Many accidents due to black ice. Also seems some people forgot they need to slow down and pay attention when driving on snow and ice. Then again black ice can cause problems no matter how careful one is. Stay safe.



nitz8catz said:


> I just saw some cars slip sliding away on the highway. Apparently there is black ice out there. That's slippery even with snow tires. I guess the brine operations were entirely effective.
> I'm going to sign off now and go slowly to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Your lawn sweeper sounds as useful as my roomba. Hoping it stops unwanted yuck from growing.
> Enjoy your day in Dartford. Hope you find everything you are looking for. ????????


Thank you, I did!! The town is kinda sad now, lots of empty shops and the market it a shadow of it's former self. Worst of all, the main post office, where I worked in the 80s has gone, moved into a book shop. It was a brand new building back in the day, a flagship office with about 14 staff serving on the counter, and a card and packaging shop, which I ran for a couple of years. I guess the staff must have been made redundant because there aren't any main post offices in the area now, all what we call sub-offices, usually part of a grocery or sweet shop. :sm13: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EST and -4'C (25'F). No snow, but there is a hard frost that I will need to scrape off the windshield. I'm really wishing I got a remote start on my car. The brine trucks are out putting stripes of salt on the highways in preparation for the snow coming tonight.
> I woke up this morning with blood all over one of my knuckles. It looks like Bella may have scratched my knuckle in the night, which probably means blood in my bed. I didnt' see any when I was making the bed, but I wasn't looking, so I will have to check tonight, (if I remember).
> I stuck my fingers deep into 3 mush cucumbers in the vegetable crisper at the bottom of the fridge. Mum just cleaned out that crisper yesterday, so I'm wondering how she missed those and what did she throw out?
> These things come in threes, don't they? So what's next?


It sounds like you have had a bad run, so far; so I hope the 3rd one is only very minor, & not in the next 48hrs, so that you can have a bit of a break! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Squeee!!!!! you got a nano EEL wheel!!!!!!!!!
> It'll work with most battery packs if you got the USB cable with it.
> Check all the hacks in the Ravelry group.
> https://www.ravelry.com/discuss/electric-eel-wheel/3951636/26-50#42
> ...


I know I have already made a comment on here, but I have reread your post, and I totally missed the Ravelry Link, so this is a thank you post. Also, my friend & I both bought the Deluxe Nano E-Spinner, so it came with the power card, The USB cord & 7 bobbins, and replacement sets of the 2 bands (I can't think of the name of them, ATM) that spin the bobbins! My brain seems to have aquired another blackhole, to replace one that has disappeared! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Good luck with the days working out as you planned. Hoping the phone calls bring you good news.
> A sausage casserole sounds good on this freezing snowy day. I would rather be ironing than shoveling snow.


First phone call very successful and my computer is now talking to my printer. Still waiting for the second one. Snow or ironing um will have to think about that, have you had much more snow? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First phone call very successful and my computer is now talking to my printer. Still waiting for the second one. Snow or ironing um will have to think about that, have you had much more snow? xx


Good news!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ever since Paradise was closed down, then returned to us, I have had some kind of checker programme going, before the actual site opens, and it has also become difficult to have a comment posted. I will have to have a good look at the page popup, to see what it actually is! I will also see if the same thing happens, if I go though a different browser! ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw some cars slip sliding away on the highway. Apparently there is black ice out there. That's slippery even with snow tires. I guess the brine operations were entirely effective.
> I'm going to sign off now and go slowly to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels to and from work today, Mav. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think that could well be the problem. Tell them to try changing their browser. I have chrome. What do others have. Firefox? IE?


I have Samsung's Browser, and that is working fine, except for the annoying action, of losing anything that I am trying to post! ???????????? xoxoxo

I was losing anything I tried to post, but that seems to have fixed itself for now! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I cleared about 5 inches from the deck yesterday. This a.m. we have about 2 more inches. Light weight and easy to move. It is bitter cold so it is not going to melt. Welcome winter...or not.

Always nice when the printer talks to the computer. My printer is connected wirelessly to the the computer on his desk. Works great, but he seems to love to turn it off just because it does not get used for months at a time. Well, maybe he is right. 


Barn-dweller said:


> First phone call very successful and my computer is now talking to my printer. Still waiting for the second one. Snow or ironing um will have to think about that, have you had much more snow? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cleared about 5 inches from the deck yesterday. This a.m. we have about 2 more inches. Light weight and easy to move. It is bitter cold so it is not going to melt. Welcome winter...or not.
> 
> Always nice when the printer talks to the computer. My printer is connected wirelessly to the the computer on his desk. Works great, but he seems to love to turn it off just because it does not get used for months at a time. Well, maybe he is right.


Sometimes my printer goes off by itself and when I switch it on again, I get a lecture on my laptop about turning it off properly next time!! :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That'll be your mum giving you a warm hug!! Xxxx


Definitely is! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need my morning fix of Connections for it to be a good day.


I fully understand that strategy! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I just saw some cars slip sliding away on the highway. Apparently there is black ice out there. That's slippery even with snow tires. I guess the brine operations were entirely effective.
> I'm going to sign off now and go slowly to work.
> Everyone have a great day.


Hope you got there, and back, very safely! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-636978-1.html
Thought you might find this interesting about the spam. It is from administration. It is posted in the attic.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-636978-1.html
> Thought you might find this interesting about the spam. It is from administration. It is posted in the attic.


Thanks jinx, well spotted, I wonder why it was only posted in the attic and not down here?! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, well spotted, I wonder why it was only posted in the attic and not down here?! xxxx


I am not subscribed to the attic. Someone else mentioned it. I assumed most of us would miss it because of posting it there. Wondering if that sheds any light on those not able to sign in. ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I blame the parents!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-636978-1.html
> Thought you might find this interesting about the spam. It is from administration. It is posted in the attic.


THANKYOU jinx. I seem to be oblivious as normal of what's gone on. I'm still here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good news!!! xxxx


Spoke too soon, second one a disaster but then I was dealing with the bank. Just trying to open a new current account, on hold for over 10 minutes to go to the new account department, after going through the first lot of questions from the 'help desk' ????????????? Then they turn around and tell me I need to go in the branch as my identity and other details are out of date. Three months ago they had all this for when we transferred the money for the house. Told her what a total waste of time they had been and will now look for another bank easier to deal with. Moan over. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoke too soon, second one a disaster but then I was dealing with the bank. Just trying to open a new current account, on hold for over 10 minutes to go to the new account department, after going through the first lot of questions from the 'help desk' ????????????? Then they turn around and tell me I need to go in the branch as my identity and other details are out of date. Three months ago they had all this for when we transferred the money for the house. Told her what a total waste of time they had been and will now look for another bank easier to deal with. Moan over. xxxx


Sounds like you need to draft a letter of complaint, that is a very poor way to treat a loyal customer!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you need to draft a letter of complaint, that is a very poor way to treat a loyal customer!! ???????? Xxxx


I completely agree. Not very customer friendly. xxxooo :sm25:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

???? ???? ???? It seems like a few members cannot access Paradise. Very quiet today. I have been lazing around after shoveling snow. It was beautiful and warm outside while I worked. Now it is time for supper. Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with a salad. I did not know if Mr. Wonderful would be home for supper so did not plan much.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> ???? ???? ???? It seems like a few members cannot access Paradise. Very quiet today. I have been lazing around after shoveling snow. It was beautiful and warm outside while I worked. Now it is time for supper. Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with a salad. I did not know if Mr. Wonderful would be home for supper so did not plan much.


Sounds pretty good to me. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds pretty good to me. xx


Me, too. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> ???? ???? ???? It seems like a few members cannot access Paradise. Very quiet today. I have been lazing around after shoveling snow. It was beautiful and warm outside while I worked. Now it is time for supper. Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with a salad. I did not know if Mr. Wonderful would be home for supper so did not plan much.





Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds pretty good to me. xx


A grilled ham & cheese sandwich sounds absolutely wonderful, right now!!! We are about an hour, or so, away from Sissy's place now; and I would make quick work of a grilled sandwich now!????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe we will have grilled ham and cheese tomorrow for lunch. Mr. Wonderful decided to cook. We had bacon and eggs. 


Xiang said:


> A grilled ham & cheese sandwich sounds absolutely wonderful, right now!!! We are about an hour, or so, away from Sissy's place now; and I would make quick work of a grilled sandwich now!????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Just about to write a list and send DH off shopping and I AM going to do the ironing. Can trust him with a small shop as we will be going again on Tuesday to do the main shop. June is coming up on Thursday for a few days, it was going to be a housewarming party but not many of the others could come so we will party alone and sober up and go for a carvery at our local before she heads home. I'm so looking forward to a good old natter and spending the day at Sandringham for the Christmas Fair. Right off to do list and ironing before I chicken out. Back after ironing. Have a good day, it's Friday after all. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey. Still been knitting more things for our town map, but today I have five of the WI coming to get things sewn down. I will take a picture when we've done.

Had fun with LM last night, she is sooooo growing up.

Have a good Friday everyone xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Just about to write a list and send DH off shopping and I AM going to do the ironing. Can trust him with a small shop as we will be going again on Tuesday to do the main shop. June is coming up on Thursday for a few days, it was going to be a housewarming party but not many of the others could come so we will party alone and sober up and go for a carvery at our local before she heads home. I'm so looking forward to a good old natter and spending the day at Sandringham for the Christmas Fair. Right off to do list and ironing before I chicken out. Back after ironing. Have a good day, it's Friday after all. xx


Yes, I am of course, also looking forward to my visit, great company, lovely food and a Sandringham Christmas fair, what more could one ask for?!! Have fun with the ironing, I gave it up for Lent long ago and never went back!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright, sunny but chilly London! We are expecting rain later but I am going up to London to walk the South Bank, haven't done that for ages and if it rains, there are plenty of places to dive into until it stops!! Have a good one, everybody, catch you later!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey. Still been knitting more things for our town map, but today I have five of the WI coming to get things sewn down. I will take a picture when we've done.
> 
> Had fun with LM last night, she is sooooo growing up.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone xx


It's amazing to watch isn't it?

I was honored to observe DGS (age 10 fifth grader) in a buddy situation with a kindergartner (age 5) yesterday and was so proud of his interaction with other kids. He's very tall and the kindergartener seemed so small next to him. Seems like a short while ago, that DGS was that age.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We have snow on the ground, but the roads are clear and wet. More snow is coming this weekend. And the lake effect snow streamers are blowing across southern Ontario.
Premier Doug Ford has just done a pre-emptive strike against all labour negotiations and passed a law that limits all wage increases for the next 3 years to 1%. Of course, this doesn't apply to management! The teachers union is taking this to court.
Knit Night was very busy last night. Full house. Today is their anniversary and they will have cake and treats. I'll be at work. Saturday they have a trunk sale with hand-dyed yarn. This I can go to. And my brioche class on the 16th is sold out. I was asked a question about it last night and couldn't answer, so I need to brush up/study.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's amazing to watch isn't it?
> 
> I was honored to observe DGS (age 10 fifth grader) in a buddy situation with a kindergartner (age 5) yesterday and was so proud of his interaction with other kids. He's very tall and the kindergartener seemed so small next to him. Seems like a short while ago, that DGS was that age.


That is awesome.
So many older children over here don't want to interact with the younger ones.
We used to have reading programs at school where the grade 8's used to go read books to the kindergarten children, but they separated the grades years ago and they are not allowed to interact anymore. I think the kids lost a lot when they did that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but chilly London! We are expecting rain later but I am going up to London to walk the South Bank, haven't done that for ages and if it rains, there are plenty of places to dive into until it stops!! Have a good one, everybody, catch you later!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Have a great walk. I hope the rain holds off for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey. Still been knitting more things for our town map, but today I have five of the WI coming to get things sewn down. I will take a picture when we've done.
> 
> Had fun with LM last night, she is sooooo growing up.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone xx


Happy Friday to you.
I'll keep an eye out for the picture, now that I can see them.
(I had to update my Chrome to the latest version.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Just about to write a list and send DH off shopping and I AM going to do the ironing. Can trust him with a small shop as we will be going again on Tuesday to do the main shop. June is coming up on Thursday for a few days, it was going to be a housewarming party but not many of the others could come so we will party alone and sober up and go for a carvery at our local before she heads home. I'm so looking forward to a good old natter and spending the day at Sandringham for the Christmas Fair. Right off to do list and ironing before I chicken out. Back after ironing. Have a good day, it's Friday after all. xx


It may not be a housewarming party, (that will come later, right) but it sounds like a perfectly wonderful meet up to me.
Happy Friday to you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Maybe we will have grilled ham and cheese tomorrow for lunch. Mr. Wonderful decided to cook. We had bacon and eggs.


Mum was at Stuart's for supper so DD and I had chicken shwarma with couscous and pickle salad. It was yummy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> ???? ???? ???? It seems like a few members cannot access Paradise. Very quiet today. I have been lazing around after shoveling snow. It was beautiful and warm outside while I worked. Now it is time for supper. Grilled ham and cheese sandwiches with a salad. I did not know if Mr. Wonderful would be home for supper so did not plan much.


I've been emailing Linky and Binky. They've tried different devices and still can't get on. They are thinking their provider might be blocked for some reason.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny but chilly London! We are expecting rain later but I am going up to London to walk the South Bank, haven't done that for ages and if it rains, there are plenty of places to dive into until it stops!! Have a good one, everybody, catch you later!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy...I'll shadow walk with you. The trek from the tube station past the Clink Prison Museum and Borough Market to my brother's flat is forever etched in my brain. What a great part of London. Have a pint at The Anchor with me!

I swore I was transported back to a Jack the Ripper time when we walked over the cobblestones with the wheels of the suitcase sounding like a carriage. It was about 10:00 p.m. on a weeknight with no one around and quite eerie. So glad my brother was with us leading the way. (I now know, wrong side of the river for the Ripper?)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I completely agree. Not very customer friendly. xxxooo :sm25:


None of the banks up here are customer friendly to their current customers. They will give all kind of incentives for other people to join their bank, but once they are there, they are basically ignored. It sometimes pays to switch banks every couple of years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Spoke too soon, second one a disaster but then I was dealing with the bank. Just trying to open a new current account, on hold for over 10 minutes to go to the new account department, after going through the first lot of questions from the 'help desk' ????????????? Then they turn around and tell me I need to go in the branch as my identity and other details are out of date. Three months ago they had all this for when we transferred the money for the house. Told her what a total waste of time they had been and will now look for another bank easier to deal with. Moan over. xxxx


I'm sure you have an alternative bank. Hopefully the next one will have better service.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx. I seem to be oblivious as normal of what's gone on. I'm still here.


A lot of people had their email filled with notices from KP with links to porn.
I'm glad that you and I didnt' get that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am not subscribed to the attic. Someone else mentioned it. I assumed most of us would miss it because of posting it there. Wondering if that sheds any light on those not able to sign in. ????


Nope. Just a short post on what happened. 
I've been investigating Cloudflare since it first appeared. It seems very particular about what version of browser you are using and whether you are using a firewall.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy...I'll shadow walk with you. The trek from the tube station past the Clink Prison Museum and Borough Market to my brother's flat is forever etched in my brain. Wha a great part of London.


I've been playing online jigsaw puzzles of Old England. Some of the scenes I recognize, and bring back fun memories.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day, and a wonderful weekend if I don't get online again.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Enjoy...I'll shadow walk with you. The trek from the tube station past the Clink Prison Museum and Borough Market to my brother's flat is forever etched in my brain. What a great part of London. Have a pint at The Anchor with me!
> 
> I swore I was transported back to a Jack the Ripper time when we walked over the cobblestones with the wheels of the suitcase sounding like a carriage. It was about 10:00 p.m. on a weeknight with no one around and quite eerie. So glad my brother was with us leading the way. (I now know, wrong side of the river for the Ripper?)


Oh bless you Jeanette, that's exactly where I walked today and although I have never walked it in the dark, I can well imagine how spooky that would have been!! It was pretty cold along the river today, although lots of people walking there. Waiting for a train home now from Waterloo, they just cancelled the first one :sm16: I now feel justified in spending the afternoon with knitting and Netflix!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been playing online jigsaw puzzles of Old England. Some of the scenes I recognize, and bring back fun memories.


Come back soon and see it again for real! Sorry you will miss the party at your LYS, maybe next year?! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping Sissy is doing well and completely recovered from that awful infection.???? 


Xiang said:


> A grilled ham & cheese sandwich sounds absolutely wonderful, right now!!! We are about an hour, or so, away from Sissy's place now; and I would make quick work of a grilled sandwich now!????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette, that's exactly where I walked today and although I have never walked it in the dark, I can well imagine how spooky that would have been!! It was pretty cold along the river today, although lots of people walking there. Waiting for a train home now from Waterloo, they just cancelled the first one :sm16: I now feel justified in spending the afternoon with knitting and Netflix!! Xxxx ❤


Isn't there a yarn store near the Waterloo station?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope you are enjoying your day now that you having the ironing done. 
I hate having to write lists for others to shop for me. No matter who it is they never come home with exactly what I want. Note said noodles (not wide) son brought wide noodles. Note said AAA batteries (not Rayovac) Flo brought Rayovac. I guess that is why I love ordering everything, not just food from Walmart online. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Just about to write a list and send DH off shopping and I AM going to do the ironing. Can trust him with a small shop as we will be going again on Tuesday to do the main shop. June is coming up on Thursday for a few days, it was going to be a housewarming party but not many of the others could come so we will party alone and sober up and go for a carvery at our local before she heads home. I'm so looking forward to a good old natter and spending the day at Sandringham for the Christmas Fair. Right off to do list and ironing before I chicken out. Back after ironing. Have a good day, it's Friday after all. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Those grandkids grow up so quickly. Greatgrands grow up even quicker. The older I get the faster time flies.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty and frosty Surrey. Still been knitting more things for our town map, but today I have five of the WI coming to get things sewn down. I will take a picture when we've done.
> 
> Had fun with LM last night, she is sooooo growing up.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette, that's exactly where I walked today and although I have never walked it in the dark, I can well imagine how spooky that would have been!! It was pretty cold along the river today, although lots of people walking there. Waiting for a train home now from Waterloo, they just cancelled the first one :sm16: I now feel justified in spending the afternoon with knitting and Netflix!! Xxxx ❤


Get all warm and comfy and enjoy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope it rains and one of the places you dive into has yarn.????????

later but I am going up to London to walk the South Bank, haven't done that for ages and if it rains, there are plenty of places to dive into until it stops!! Have a good one, everybody, catch you later!! Lotsa love, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It appears that entry was gained to the site through old watched topics. I keep unwatching topics that I am no longer following and luckily did not receive any of the porn pictures.
Right now it seems if many people from Indiana and Ohio are not able to sign in. Wondering if that is the area that they assume the problems originate from.????



nitz8catz said:


> A lot of people had their email filled with notices from KP with links to porn.
> I'm glad that you and I didnt' get that.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I will be watching more of Komisky Method on Netflix today. Watching season 1 episode 6. Some how my closed caption changed to Chinese. Cannot follow story without closed caption and cannot read Chinese. Finally figured out what box to untick and now it is back to English.
What are you watching now? 


London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette, that's exactly where I walked today and although I have never walked it in the dark, I can well imagine how spooky that would have been!! It was pretty cold along the river today, although lots of people walking there. Waiting for a train home now from Waterloo, they just cancelled the first one :sm16: I now feel justified in spending the afternoon with knitting and Netflix!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> IsnÃ¢ÂÂt there a yarn store near the Waterloo station?


There used to be but they are building there now. It went into a converted portacabin a while back, not sure if it's still there. Forgot to post pictures from this morning!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There used to be but they are building there now. It went into a converted portacabin a while back, not sure if it's still there. Forgot to post pictures from this morning!


That makes me sad.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless you Jeanette, that's exactly where I walked today and although I have never walked it in the dark, I can well imagine how spooky that would have been!! It was pretty cold along the river today, although lots of people walking there. Waiting for a train home now from Waterloo, they just cancelled the first one :sm16: I now feel justified in spending the afternoon with knitting and Netflix!! Xxxx ❤


Glad you had a nice walk, I'm going to have a knitting afternoon too as the ironing is all done???????? and I haven't looked in the dirty clothes basket yet. Hope your next train comes soon. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hope you are enjoying your day now that you having the ironing done.
> I hate having to write lists for others to shop for me. No matter who it is they never come home with exactly what I want. Note said noodles (not wide) son brought wide noodles. Note said AAA batteries (not Rayovac) Flo brought Rayovac. I guess that is why I love ordering everything, not just food from Walmart online.


He just about got it right, it'll do until Tuesday. Intend to do my knitting this afternoon now the ironing is over. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That makes me sad.


Me too! We are very very short of knitting shops in London now, I tend to buy online (you can't pet the yarn first though!) or wait until I'm a some sort of knitting show.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you had a nice walk, I'm going to have a knitting afternoon too as the ironing is all done???????? and I haven't looked in the dirty clothes basket yet. Hope your next train comes soon. xxxx


Well done of finishing the ironing, proud of you!! I need to find something to knit now. Oh, I know, another hat for the homeless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I am of course, also looking forward to my visit, great company, lovely food and a Sandringham Christmas fair, what more could one ask for?!! Have fun with the ironing, I gave it up for Lent long ago and never went back!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


You'll both have a lot of fun together! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Still dark out here at the moment, but I think we have another dry day in store. Not a lot planned today. Will be doing a bit of clearing stuff out here in and out of the house and a garbage dump run is on the agenda. Exciting! I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Maybe we will have grilled ham and cheese tomorrow for lunch. Mr. Wonderful decided to cook. We had bacon and eggs.


I love Bacon & eggs also ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done of finishing the ironing, proud of you!! I need to find something to knit now. Oh, I know, another hat for the homeless!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


That's what I'm doing atm from the pattern you gave me. I've suggested thua as a project fir our WI. There is cafe for the homeless on town and our new President has a contact there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -9'C (16'F). We have snow on the ground, but the roads are clear and wet. More snow is coming this weekend. And the lake effect snow streamers are blowing across southern Ontario.
> Premier Doug Ford has just done a pre-emptive strike against all labour negotiations and passed a law that limits all wage increases for the next 3 years to 1%. Of course, this doesn't apply to management! The teachers union is taking this to court.
> Knit Night was very busy last night. Full house. Today is their anniversary and they will have cake and treats. I'll be at work. Saturday they have a trunk sale with hand-dyed yarn. This I can go to. And my brioche class on the 16th is sold out. I was asked a question about it last night and couldn't answer, so I need to brush up/study.


That is excellent Mav, I'm sure that once your Workshop begins, you will find it very easy toanswer any questions, that may be put to you, on the day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is awesome.
> So many older children over here don't want to interact with the younger ones.
> We used to have reading programs at school where the grade 8's used to go read books to the kindergarten children, but they separated the grades years ago and they are not allowed to interact anymore. I think the kids lost a lot when they did that.


that was also being done in the primary Schools here, when DDs 4 & 5 began school & continued at least until they had both finished Primary School, and went on to Secondary School. I am not sure if it still happens now!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been emailing Linky and Binky. They've tried different devices and still can't get on. They are thinking their provider might be blocked for some reason.


Perhaps the Spammers were using the same Browser that they are using. Perhaps they need to try a different Browser, if they haven't already tried that strategy! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A lot of people had their email filled with notices from KP with links to porn.
> I'm glad that you and I didnt' get that.


I never got that either!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hoping Sissy is doing well and completely recovered from that awful infection.????


Thanks Judith, She is looking so well now, the only way to know that she was so ill, is the Baxter Pump, that she has for the delivery of her Antibiotic, that I will be reloading for her, for the next 2 days! I wish I could do a hrush up, of the technique of that, as I haven't done that for possibly 20 years, or more, but Sissy just might feel confident enough to give me a few hints! ????????????
Nah, it will probably come straight back to me, once I get it all set up! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday. Those grandkids grow up so quickly. Greatgrands grow up even quicker. The older I get the faster time flies.


You definitely have that right! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Judith, She is looking so well now, the only way to know that she was so ill, is the Baxter Pump, that she has for the delivery of her Antibiotic, that I will be reloading for ho, for the next 2 days! I wish I could do a hrush up, of the technique of that, as I haven't done that for possibly 20 years, or more, but Sissy just might feel confident enough to give me a few hints! ????????????
> Nah, it will probably come straight back to me, once I get it all set up! ????????????


Yea, for Baxter home infusion. That's where DD works in Renal division. Glad your DD can do it at home.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good to hear. Those pumps change so much that even going from one hospital to another I always needed to be shown how to use their specific pump. Now I would use a utube video but back in the day there was no utube. 


Xiang said:


> Thanks Judith, She is looking so well now, the only way to know that she was so ill, is the Baxter Pump, that she has for the delivery of her Antibiotic, that I will be reloading for ho, for the next 2 days! I wish I could do a hrush up, of the technique of that, as I haven't done that for possibly 20 years, or more, but Sissy just might feel confident enough to give me a few hints! ????????????
> Nah, it will probably come straight back to me, once I get it all set up! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea, for Baxter home infusion. That's where DD works in Renal division. Glad your DD can do it at home.


Thanks Jeanette it is great, but the only problem with this. is that in the more remote regions, there are no Home Service staff to do the Weekends or Public Holidays, so anyone having this therapy, . would have to attend the nearest Hospital, and in this country, that could mean a very long trap, for some people! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, It is now 0238 in South Australia, I am all caught up for now; so I am going to try and get some sleep. in my very narrow, and not quite long enough, bed in our Caravan. 
Goodnight, Have a great Friday! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, it's lovely to chat with you again. I hope our sisters from Ohio are back on line. I don't want to be long without them. The weather has a lot to be desired. In fact...Doncaster with the river Don has flooded cars stranded, people had to stay in a shopping centre all night, folk are going crazy, saying the councils were well aware that these floods were coming and they didn't even give the residents sandbags. I would hate it if it happened to any of us. When Josephine comes she comes through Doncaster so I hope it's all gone by then. 

Margaret came up this afternoon and we had a good chat and a cup of tea. We've said all we are going to say on politics, brexit, voting and anything like that. We've been on about coronation street, and emmerdale and that was about the limit today. She keeps worrying about if anything were to happen to John, she would be on her own, and doesn't know how she'll manage. I've told her,, not to worry about it, she might go first.... ????. But she can't drive.....I said we'll be OK because I can..... I know this must sound terrible but she's got to live her life to the full now. It's no good worrying about something that might never happen. ????

I haven't been out in little car and Stephen says he'll do it on Sunday. Well to be honest if he doesn't I'm going to find a garage. I'm aware of what time he has, and I can't be without little car....I don't ever want to give her up. It makes me so independent. 

My tums been off today, probably to much coffee. It's playing a merry game with me and I don't want to join in. Mind you....Josephine's coming isn't she haha....I get all excited. I do if I see any of you. Which reminds me....I'd better tidy up....

Right, well, that's all my news for today. I hope you're all well. Love yawl...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Norfolk. Just about to write a list and send DH off shopping and I AM going to do the ironing. Can trust him with a small shop as we will be going again on Tuesday to do the main shop. June is coming up on Thursday for a few days, it was going to be a housewarming party but not many of the others could come so we will party alone and sober up and go for a carvery at our local before she heads home. I'm so looking forward to a good old natter and spending the day at Sandringham for the Christmas Fair. Right off to do list and ironing before I chicken out. Back after ironing. Have a good day, it's Friday after all. xx


Hope you and June have a great time especially at the craft show.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Hope you and June have a great time especially at the craft show.


Wonder if we'll bump into the queen. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if we'll bump into the queen. xx


Better practice your curtseys just in case.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope neither of you get hurt if you bump into her. ????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Wonder if we'll bump into the queen. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's what I'm doing atm from the pattern you gave me. I've suggested thua as a project fir our WI. There is cafe for the homeless on town and our new President has a contact there.


Well done! Woollies for the World are on FB if you get so many you need to pass them on!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Judith, She is looking so well now, the only way to know that she was so ill, is the Baxter Pump, that she has for the delivery of her Antibiotic, that I will be reloading for her, for the next 2 days! I wish I could do a hrush up, of the technique of that, as I haven't done that for possibly 20 years, or more, but Sissy just might feel confident enough to give me a few hints! ????????????
> Nah, it will probably come straight back to me, once I get it all set up! ????????????


I'm sure it will, once a nurse, always a nurse!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope neither of you get hurt if you bump into her. ????????


She's 93, I think she'd come off worse!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Better practice your curtseys just in case.


No way. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done! Woollies for the World are on FB if you get so many you need to pass them on!! xxxx


Finished the first one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jeanette it is great, but the only problem with this. is that in the more remote regions, there are no Home Service staff to do the Weekends or Public Holidays, so anyone having this therapy, . would have to attend the nearest Hospital, and in this country, that could mean a very long trap, for some people! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'll pass on that feedback to DD. She is in charge of getting greater home access to patients all over the globe and local community support services are a big part of being able to achieve that..


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished the first one.


Nice! Don't do too many close together, they make your thumb joints hurt!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished the first one.


 :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk. I presume Lisa and Angela still can't get on here as it's been so quiet over our night. Hope they can get back soon. Nothing planned for today after all my exertions of yesterday :sm23: so will carry on knitting although I better start thinking about clearing the settee or June won't have anywhere to sit, I seem to have spread a bit. Have a good weekend and hope the others can get back soon. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nice! Don't do too many close together, they make your thumb joints hurt!! Xxxx â¤ï¸


Ok. Just knitted one in between sewing map. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a quick bob in to say good morning! It looks a nice but cold day here so I'm off out again to the Bluewater mall, on the bus this time! Catch you later! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. There is a food festival in town this week end so we might stroll down later.

I found that knitting that hat was ok for my hands so I might dig out a jacket I started years ago. It's alpaca aran mixed with lace weight yarn. I might be useful in this cold weather.

Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am missing Lisa and Angela also. 
June will make herself right at home. Pick up the knitting on the settee and settle in. I know you will have a grand visit.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk. I presume Lisa and Angela still can't get on here as it's been so quiet over our night. Hope they can get back soon. Nothing planned for today after all my exertions of yesterday :sm23: so will carry on knitting although I better start thinking about clearing the settee or June won't have anywhere to sit, I seem to have spread a bit. Have a good weekend and hope the others can get back soon. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the bus is warm and the mall is enjoyable.



London Girl said:


> Just a quick bob in to say good morning! It looks a nice but cold day here so I'm off out again to the Bluewater mall, on the bus this time! Catch you later! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. A food festival sounds like a good way to spend your time.
If your hands start to bother you when working on the jacket it would be time to take a break and rest them. However, if you are like me you push on until they become painful and force your to stop. I find working with bulky heavy project require me to take a break after an hour or two.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. There is a food festival in town this week end so we might stroll down later.
> 
> I found that knitting that hat was ok for my hands so I might dig out a jacket I started years ago. It's alpaca aran mixed with lace weight yarn. I might be useful in this cold weather.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am missing Lisa and Angela also.
> June will make herself right at home. Pick up the knitting on the settee and settle in. I know you will have a grand visit.


I'm sure we'll have a great time, there should have been more of us but I'm sure we'll make up for that with just the two of us. DH will just have to get used to all the chatter, he was fine last time. :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. A food festival sounds like a good way to spend your time.
> If your hands start to bother you when working on the jacket it would be time to take a break and rest them. However, if you are like me you push on until they become painful and force your to stop. I find working with bulky heavy project require me to take a break after an hour or two.


Yes that's what I do. I am beginning to realise that the pain at the base of my thumb was nothing to do with the wall fall but with arthritis and too much knitting!! Coping with it OK though.
I'm on the bus now, it takes over an hour on the bus, 30 minutes by car but it is, I believe, the biggest mall in Europe so its very popular and I would finish up walking a long way from where I would be able to park! It's a pleasant ride on a sunny day so no complaints!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer and the greatgrands are coming this a.m. Lilly went to eye doctor and is in need of glasses. Her dad took her to the appointment and ordered her two pair. The 4 year old is anxious to come as he wants to do his honeydo list. His first chore is to find the roomba. It is usually hiding under a bed. It will automatically stop when the floor is clean. Of course the floor is cleanest under the bed and that is where it stops. I have a remote starter for it but that is not working this time. 
A special hello to Chris.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm sure we'll have a great time, there should have been more of us but I'm sure we'll make up for that with just the two of us. DH will just have to get used to all the chatter, he was fine last time. :sm16: xx


I suspect he will turn his aids off!! Hope the weather is as nice as it is today, although, we'll have a great time, whatever! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer and the greatgrands are coming this a.m. Lilly went to eye doctor and is in need of glasses. Her dad took her to the appointment and ordered her two pair. The 4 year old is anxious to come as he wants to do his honeydo list. His first chore is to find the roomba. It is usually hiding under a bed. It will automatically stop when the floor is clean. Of course the floor is cleanest under the bed and that is where it stops. I have a remote starter for it but that is not working this time.
> A special hello to Chris.


What do 4 year old boys want for Christmas? I have to find a gift for my gs in Vietnam and I am clueless! Charlotte is 7 so that should be easier? Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here but frost on the ground so very cold. Going to selfridges with dd today to see the biscuiteers Christmas display and then on to Covent garden to see the biscuiteers pop up shop. We're not buying just looking...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Many years ago I use to get cortisone injections at the base of my left thumb about 2 times a year. The injections worked great at relieving the pain. Then I started wear a medical strength magnet bracelet. That kept the pain from reoccurring. A few times I have taken the bracelet off and within a week or two the pain returned and after putting the bracelet back on the pain left again. Ortho Doctor says he has many patients that find magnets help and he has many patients that magnets do not help. I am glad I am one that it helps.



London Girl said:


> Yes that's what I do. I am beginning to realise that the pain at the base of my thumb was nothing to do with the wall fall but with arthritis and too much knitting!! Coping with it OK though.
> I'm on the bus now, it takes over an hour on the bus, 30 minutes by car but it is, I believe, the biggest mall in Europe so its very popular and I would finish up walking a long way from where I would be able to park! It's a pleasant ride on a sunny day so no complaints!! Xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What do 4 year old boys want for Christmas? I have to find a gift for my gs in Vietnam and I am clueless! Charlotte is 7 so that should be easier? Xxxx


A bucket full of dinosaurs?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Simple easy answer, Lego's. You can never have an over abundance of Lego's. Last time he was here he got the Lego's out and had a wonderful time. I noticed his favorite is the same as his sister had as a favorite. They love the Lego train I purchased at a thrift store. 


London Girl said:


> What do 4 year old boys want for Christmas? I have to find a gift for my gs in Vietnam and I am clueless! Charlotte is 7 so that should be easier? Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It seems it is cold all over today. Maybe buying some treats at biscuiteers will warm you up?



lifeline said:


> Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here but frost on the ground so very cold. Going to selfridges with dd today to see the biscuiteers Christmas display and then on to Covent garden to see the biscuiteers pop up shop. We're not buying just looking...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here but frost on the ground so very cold. Going to selfridges with dd today to see the biscuiteers Christmas display and then on to Covent garden to see the biscuiteers pop up shop. We're not buying just looking...


Sounds fun, some pictures please. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Many years ago I use to get cortisone injections at the base of my left thumb about 2 times a year. The injections worked great at relieving the pain. Then I started wear a medical strength magnet bracelet. That kept the pain from reoccurring. A few times I have taken the bracelet off and within a week or two the pain returned and after putting the bracelet back on the pain left again. Ortho Doctor says he has many patients that find magnets help and he has many patients that magnets do not help. I am glad I am one that it helps.


That's very interesting, I may have to treat myself to one of those. I bet they sell them somewhere in Blue Water!! I'm still on the bus, by the way :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> A bucket full of dinosaurs?


Yes, of course, why didn't I think of that, thanks dear!! I wanted to go up to town today to see some of the Christmas displays but no trains + again!!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Simple easy answer, Lego's. You can never have an over abundance of Lego's. Last time he was here he got the Lego's out and had a wonderful time. I noticed his favorite is the same as his sister had as a favorite. They love the Lego train I purchased at a thrift store.


Another brilliant idea, I might even get them both Lego!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Might be something to check out. I found the ones sold as jewelry are not helpful/strong enough to be useful. Hope your reach your destination soon.


London Girl said:


> That's very interesting, I may have to treat myself to one of those. I bet they sell them somewhere in Blue Water!! I'm still on the bus, by the way :sm16: xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good morning, it's lovely and sunny here but frost on the ground so very cold. Going to selfridges with dd today to see the biscuiteers Christmas display and then on to Covent garden to see the biscuiteers pop up shop. We're not buying just looking...


My SIL insisted on my going to Selfridges while in London (she said it would be posh to carry my lunch in the yellow bag when I went back to work here). There was a very long cue so we just got in line. Turns out it was for a Vaseline lip balm...we still chuckle at what knuckleheads we were.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure it will, once a nurse, always a nurse!! xxxx


That is absolutely correct, and I usually remember how things where done, if I am ever needed to help out with any procedures, for any of my girls! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished the first one.


A quality item, which will be very much appreciated by those who get one of them! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll pass on that feedback to DD. She is in charge of getting greater home access to patients all over the globe and local community support services are a big part of being able to achieve that..


It would be great, if the services were available for the entire week. 
I actually swapped Sissy's medicalion today, & I will possibly be changing it tomorrow also, if her DH isn't home, to do it at around the sametime as we did it today! That is ok for some people, but there will be others, who do not have the confidence to replace the emptied pump, with the new fully loaded, and primed pump. It is a very simple procedure now, compared to what used to be involved? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and chilly Pacific Northwest. Not much planned today. Missing Angela and Lisa, Chris and Trish! I hope you all have a good day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It would be great, if the services were available for the entire week.
> I actually swapped Sissy's medicalion today, & I will possibly be changing it tomorrow also, if her DH isn't home, to do it at around the sametime as we did it today! That is ok for some people, but there will be others, who do not have the confidence to replace the emptied pump, with the new fully loaded, and primed pump. It is a very simple procedure now, compared to what used to be involved? xoxoxo


When my other daughter was getting home infusions for MRSA, I was able to do some things with and without supervision. I was with her for two weeks. I did feel more confident having the nurse come in to check regularly. Wound care and therapy were also part of it since the MRSA and fluid were in her knee.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It seems it is cold all over today. Maybe buying some treats at biscuiteers will warm you up?


Good thought, but dd works for biscuiteers so I wait for the freebies :sm09:

I did buy an olive breadstick and the best almond croissant I've ever had though, from the food hall


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds fun, some pictures please. xx


Pictures coming up...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My SIL insisted on my going to Selfridges while in London (she said it would be posh to carry my lunch in the yellow bag when I went back to work here). There was a very long cue so we just got in line. Turns out it was for a Vaseline lip balm...we still chuckle at what knuckleheads we were.


As far as I can remember, for the whole of the 34 years I've lived so close to London I have never been into Selfridges, I loved it, the food hall is amazing and I got a yellow Selfridges bag


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pictures coming up...


Wonderful!! Did DD make any of those? xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, why didn't I think of that, thanks dear!! I wanted to go up to town today to see some of the Christmas displays but no trains + again!!! Xxxx


The trains issue is becoming a real drag! We didn't make it to Covent garden, we decided against it because of the rain ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> As far as I can remember, for the whole of the 34 years I've lived so close to London I have never been into Selfridges, I loved it, the food hall is amazing and I got a yellow Selfridges bag


I think we used to go there with my dad for Christmas presents when I was quite young but haven't been in there for quite a while!! I used to love Gamages as well but that's long gone!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The trains issue is becoming a real drag! We didn't make it to Covent garden, we decided against it because of the rain Ã°ÂÂÂ§


It is! Fortunately, I was up there yesterday so I don't feel too deprived!! Here are some pics of the decorations at Blue Water!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wonderful!! Did DD make any of those? xxxx


None of those particular ones in the picture, but she has done some Christmas trees and Selfridges winter wonderland biscuits that Selfridges are also selling


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is! Fortunately, I was up there yesterday so I don't feel too deprived!! Here are some pics of the decorations at Blue Water!


Wow, they are spectacular


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good thought, but dd works for biscuiteers so I wait for the freebies :sm09:
> 
> I did buy an olive breadstick and the best almond croissant I've ever had though, from the food hall


You ate a whole almond croissant! But we always share. Xxxxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It’s fun!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I had never heard of bis??? before today. Your pictures and Mr. Google educated me.


lifeline said:


> Pictures coming up...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely decorations. I feel like I am two months behind as Christmas decorations and presents are not on my agenda yet.


London Girl said:


> It is! Fortunately, I was up there yesterday so I don't feel too deprived!! Here are some pics of the decorations at Blue Water!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Pictures coming up...


They are gorgeous especially love the top one. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It is! Fortunately, I was up there yesterday so I don't feel too deprived!! Here are some pics of the decorations at Blue Water!


Lovely, might try and find somewhere near here that's all Christmassy just to feel the mood. Perhaps next Saturday at Sandringham will be festive. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome home.


binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


Hurrah, welcome back we've all missed you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Lovely decorations. I feel like I am two months behind as Christmas decorations and presents are not on my agenda yet.


Nor ours, but the shops and TV ads. are up and running. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


Yea, Good to see you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


Yay!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone of my sisters, I'm at Stephens, and late into bed with my book. He has mended little car. The brake shoes were to blame according to him and when he showed me them I had to agree. They had chunks out of them! That's cost me some money, right on Christmas. I think I might have to get a couple of tyres for the front too. 

Sue went to see someone with Stephen, and they have been talking to her about her working. She has had a word with the headmistress and she is cutting her hours down to 4 mornings a week to see how she fairs. She can go on a scheme that she can partially work, without giving everything up and hopefully she will gradually add hours if she seems to be getting any better.she has another couple of people to see and get treatment. 

We went and had coffee this afternoon and she was quite cheerful. Let's see how she gets on. She still bursts into tears easily. It's not nice to be constantly in pain, as some of you know. Richard has got athletes foot now as well as exchesma and its red raw. Matthews pulled his neck and is walking around with a neck brace on in the shape of a fluffy snake. Stephens not in a good mood because he wanted lamb shank for tea and he didn't get it! I'm fine! Glad it's bedtime. Stephens been spraying deep heat on Matthews neck and nearly gassed us all. What a house this is. 

I hope we are nearer to having our Ohio sisters back on here with us. I hope you all have a great weekend. Love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey. There is a food festival in town this week end so we might stroll down later.
> 
> I found that knitting that hat was ok for my hands so I might dig out a jacket I started years ago. It's alpaca aran mixed with lace weight yarn. I might be useful in this cold weather.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xxx


I think I can remember you doing it? Was it brownish?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Pictures coming up...


They are great.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


Yay....just Angela to come home now...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

https://www.marthastewart.com/274467/christmas-ornament-projects?slide=3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a#3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a
Scroll down. You might some ideas on different button ornaments.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.marthastewart.com/274467/christmas-ornament-projects?slide=3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a#3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a
> Scroll down. You might some ideas on different button ornaments.


Those are great! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yay....just Angela to come home now...


I'm not completely back I have to turn my wifi off on my phone so apparently they have my i p address blocked


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not completely back I have to turn my wifi off on my phone so apparently they have my i p address blocked


That is so strange. Glad you can get on here one way or the other. We've missed you and Angela. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm not completely back I have to turn my wifi off on my phone so apparently they have my i p address blocked


Good to see you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of my sisters, I'm at Stephens, and late into bed with my book. He has mended little car. The brake shoes were to blame according to him and when he showed me them I had to agree. They had chunks out of them! That's cost me some money, right on Christmas. I think I might have to get a couple of tyres for the front too.
> 
> Sue went to see someone with Stephen, and they have been talking to her about her working. She has had a word with the headmistress and she is cutting her hours down to 4 mornings a week to see how she fairs. She can go on a scheme that she can partially work, without giving everything up and hopefully she will gradually add hours if she seems to be getting any better.she has another couple of people to see and get treatment.
> 
> ...


I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, well sunny out the back, black clouds out the front, I shall ignore the front. Nothing planned for the day, I suppose I should be doing a lot of things but probably won't do anything, it's Sunday after all, a day of rest. You all have a good one as well. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You ate a whole almond croissant! But we always share. Xxxxxxx


Sorry, I'll remember to save half for you next time ????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


Welcome back :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures. I had never heard of bis??? before today. Your pictures and Mr. Google educated me.


Glad you have now been educated :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Lovely decorations. I feel like I am two months behind as Christmas decorations and presents are not on my agenda yet.


I have got ahead this year, already got DH's presents sorted. Just watch now I will probably do the rest at the last minute :sm19:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of my sisters, I'm at Stephens, and late into bed with my book. He has mended little car. The brake shoes were to blame according to him and when he showed me them I had to agree. They had chunks out of them! That's cost me some money, right on Christmas. I think I might have to get a couple of tyres for the front too.
> 
> Sue went to see someone with Stephen, and they have been talking to her about her working. She has had a word with the headmistress and she is cutting her hours down to 4 mornings a week to see how she fairs. She can go on a scheme that she can partially work, without giving everything up and hopefully she will gradually add hours if she seems to be getting any better.she has another couple of people to see and get treatment.
> 
> ...


Hope this works for Sue. Are you playing nurse with your ailing family ????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.marthastewart.com/274467/christmas-ornament-projects?slide=3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a#3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a
> Scroll down. You might some ideas on different button ornaments.


Some lovely ideas


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Sorry you have so much to cope with just now


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.marthastewart.com/274467/christmas-ornament-projects?slide=3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a#3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a
> Scroll down. You might some ideas on different button ornaments.


They're cute, particularly liked the snowman and FC!!! Thanks for posting those ideas!! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Sending your son healing hugs and lots of love to you too. Hope things improve soon. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone of my sisters, I'm at Stephens, and late into bed with my book. He has mended little car. The brake shoes were to blame according to him and when he showed me them I had to agree. They had chunks out of them! That's cost me some money, right on Christmas. I think I might have to get a couple of tyres for the front too.
> 
> Sue went to see someone with Stephen, and they have been talking to her about her working. She has had a word with the headmistress and she is cutting her hours down to 4 mornings a week to see how she fairs. She can go on a scheme that she can partially work, without giving everything up and hopefully she will gradually add hours if she seems to be getting any better.she has another couple of people to see and get treatment.
> 
> ...


Glad Stephen was able to sort out little car. Healing hugs to the boys. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Oh Polly, I am so sorry your DS is ill and you are having all this worry. I'm seriously hoping the docs are looking on the bleak side and things will turn out to be not so bad. Thinking of you dear! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I can remember you doing it? Was it brownish?


It's a dark cream aran with lots of different purples and green dk added in. Glad Sue is not going back full time. Give her my love. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny London. No shopping today as it is Remembrance Sunday and our town memorial is very near the supermarket so they close some roads so the parade of Scouts and cadets can march freely. Actually, as it is such a nice day, I may walk up there to watch, I will cry if the scout band is playing, always do. Not that its that bad just my ds played the bugle in the band many, many years ago! See you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry, I'll remember to save half for you next time ????????


As long as you enjoyed it, that's the main thing. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost overnight so it is a bit warmer. Didn't make it to the food fair yesterday as it was so wet and miserable out, but tidied up some things and got on with my knitting.

Nothing much planned today except digging out a recipe for a birthday cake. Next week is Lin's birthday (Susan, Rebecca and Janet have met her). She is having an afternoon tea party on Friday and we are all bringing cakes and fizzy stuff. Should be fun.

Happy Sunday everyone.


ps Jacky did you see the snow in Wales!! Bet you are glad you are not there.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost overnight so it is a bit warmer. Didn't make it to the food fair yesterday as it was so wet and miserable out, but tidied up some things and got on with my knitting.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except digging out a recipe for a birthday cake. Next week is Lin's birthday (Susan, Rebecca and Janet have met her). She is having an afternoon tea party on Friday and we are all bringing cakes and fizzy stuff. Should be fun.
> 
> ...


Yes I did notice they had some, sat here in the sunshine with a smug grin on my face and thinking about all the logs that would have been burnt. xx :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I did notice they had some, sat here in the sunshine with a smug grin on my face and thinking about all the logs that would have been burnt. xx :sm15:


Good for you. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes I did notice they had some, sat here in the sunshine with a smug grin on my face and thinking about all the logs that would have been burnt. xx :sm15:


No missing those logs, I'll bet!! They could have had something to do with whatever happened to your knee, nasty things!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, sadly, the parade was a wash out! They changed the route, the timing and just about everything else. There must have been about 100 of us waiting around when an official finally came along and explained that it would be another 45 minutes. Shopping would have been fine, they don't use that road any more. It was a glorious day, not too bad for standing around but my legs were getting cold and achy! Maybe next year...….!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Very scarey times. My DD has Crohn's and is doing quite well how. She spent a good six months with diet changes and pills and iron infusions to get stable, but now is on an injection once a week and doing great. I pray the same for your son.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London. No shopping today as it is Remembrance Sunday and our town memorial is very near the supermarket so they close some roads so the parade of Scouts and cadets can march freely. Actually, as it is such a nice day, I may walk up there to watch, I will cry if the scout band is playing, always do. Not that its that bad just my ds played the bugle in the band many, many years ago! See you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I understand. I was the TAPS player.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

From our town map


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From our town map


Love it! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost overnight so it is a bit warmer. Didn't make it to the food fair yesterday as it was so wet and miserable out, but tidied up some things and got on with my knitting.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except digging out a recipe for a birthday cake. Next week is Lin's birthday (Susan, Rebecca and Janet have met her). She is having an afternoon tea party on Friday and we are all bringing cakes and fizzy stuff. Should be fun.
> 
> ...


Wish Lin a happy birthday from me


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From our town map


Cool!

Last day here in IL - 33 degrees here - 62 degrees in TN. I'm ready to go back home!

I completed all of the Mom HoneyDo list plus loaded up her refrigerator and have all the laundry up to date. I didn't do housecleaning; I'm okay with leaving that as the other Grandma's forte! DD has a cleaning service coming in next week anyway, so I figured why bother. I did clean up the kitchen and vacuumed the floor a bit, but that's it.

I met up with Linda and another knitter from the Tea Party for breakfast yesterday. We stopped by Mosaic, the LYS, but none of bought anything. Just nothing grabbed me and they didn't have the Christmas sock yarn nor other Christmas heavy thread I want to use for a table runner. I may stop at either of our chain stores today to see what they may have.

DGS has basketball practice today. He's a bit nervous as he will be one of the youngest; one of the drawbacks of being so tall for his age. He comes up to my nose now. He held his own at Rummikub last night with Dan & Linda; so did I---beginner's luck.

Love to all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cool!
> 
> Last day here in IL - 33 degrees here - 62 degrees in TN. I'm ready to go back home!
> 
> ...


Have a safe journey home to some warmth and your lovely new home!! xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello sisters, getting ready for Remembrance Day tomorrow. Thankful to all who helped make our country safe and free. Still a mild fall outside and all our leaves are down now, not sure I'll get to them this year though. Lazy Sunday today, going to figure out my new Instant Pot with Jinx's help. 
Raising little baby fish with fat pink bellies.. they are doing well.
Thinking of you all.. xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you have so much to cope with just now


Me, too, Polly. Will keep you and your son in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From our town map


Wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hello sisters, getting ready for Remembrance Day tomorrow. Thankful to all who helped make our country safe and free. Still a mild fall outside and all our leaves are down now, not sure I'll get to them this year though. Lazy Sunday today, going to figure out my new Instant Pot with Jinx's help.
> Raising little baby fish with fat pink bellies.. they are doing well.
> Thinking of you all.. xoxoxo


Lovely to hear from you Trish.. Love and hugs to you and John. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely to hear from you Trish.. Love and hugs to you and John. xxx


And from me, too, Trish. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cool!
> 
> Last day here in IL - 33 degrees here - 62 degrees in TN. I'm ready to go back home!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a busy but good time, shame about the yarn though. Warmer weather here you come. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy Sunday everyone I'm back home again. I called at the crem on the way, it's been a sunny day but very cold. I don't know where the week goes. It's only a couple of weeks til our Josephine comes. Little car is purring like a kitten and all is well. I think....I only hope Stephen gets his lamb bless him.....she's got them all ruined. Really they are good for each other. They wanted me to stay to lunch but I refused. I know they mean well but what would have happened would be lunch at 5ish I would think, then it's dark so I'd end up another night up there. I'm really blessed that they don't long to see the back of me.

When I was putting white roses on Alberts headstone there was a little man came to someone along the right of me. At first I thought he was talking to me, but then I realised he had taken a little stool and was sitting talking to his wife who had passed. I've seen this before, I feel so sad for these people. Sometimes I say ,love ya sweetheart, but that's as far as it goes. I'm sad for them.

I'm hoping that Angela gets herself back on kp, it's a nuisance. 

Saxy I bet you are tired after today, with working in the poppy shop then being at the senitaf today. Take a long rest.

Everyone else , I hope you have a great week, without aches and pains. And plenty of love for each other. I'm going to catch up now loves so....love yawl xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hello sisters, getting ready for Remembrance Day tomorrow. Thankful to all who helped make our country safe and free. Still a mild fall outside and all our leaves are down now, not sure I'll get to them this year though. Lazy Sunday today, going to figure out my new Instant Pot with Jinx's help.
> Raising little baby fish with fat pink bellies.. they are doing well.
> Thinking of you all.. xoxoxo


Hi Trish!! Love the itty bitty fish, so pretty!! So, you got a One Pot? I was in John Lewis yesterday but they didn't have one in there, I wanted to actually get my hands on one and have a proper look at it. Let us know how you like it! Good to see you love, know that we are always thinking of you and wishing you and John well!! Take care of yourself, lots of love xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone I'm back home again. I called at the crem on the way, it's been a sunny day but very cold. I don't know where the week goes. It's only a couple of weeks til our Josephine comes. Little car is purring like a kitten and all is well. I think....I only hope Stephen gets his lamb bless him.....she's got them all ruined. Really they are good for each other. They wanted me to stay to lunch but I refused. I know they mean well but what would have happened would be lunch at 5ish I would think, then it's dark so I'd end up another night up there. I'm really blessed that they don't long to see the back of me.
> 
> When I was putting white roses on Alberts headstone there was a little man came to someone along the right of me. At first I thought he was talking to me, but then I realised he had taken a little stool and was sitting talking to his wife who had passed. I've seen this before, I feel so sad for these people. Sometimes I say ,love ya sweetheart, but that's as far as it goes. I'm sad for them.
> 
> ...


I guess the folks that talk to their late loved ones have no one else to share things with. I sort of get it but I would be talking silently, in my head, if they are there, they'll hear them!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you are able to stay CONNECTED.???? One of the ladies from Ohio was able to connect once from her phone. The others have not been able to connect. Seems those 2 states have some sort of blockage on them. 


binkbrice said:


> I can't believe it, I got back in on my phone...yay


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Jolly, I sympathise with your son having chrones disease. When Albert was50ish he was diagnosed with ulcerative cholitis, very much like chrones disease. He was very poorly and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. They treated him for a year or so on steroids and other mess but it did no good, apart from blowing him up like a balloon. Basically you're not in charge of your own bowels and it's a debilitating thing. After all the treatment, he ended up having his large bowel out and it changed his life. He was off work for 6mths and he learned to cope with it. It's an awful thing to get used to. But......when you have them out of pain again and coping with their own bowels it's the best thing that could be done. I feel sorry for your son, it's a painful thing. He has a hard challenge to cope with, no doubt you will both stand together and be there for each other. And there is a better life when they've operated.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad your son is getting treatment. Hoping the tests show something that is easily treated. Keep knitting to calm yourself. I am working on Christmas ornaments. Yikes. I have finished two and neither one is giftable. They look so cute in the pictures. Sigh.



jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I like your idea. It is a good day to rest. No housework for me today. Except throwing a beef roast in the instant pot. Set it and forget it. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, well sunny out the back, black clouds out the front, I shall ignore the front. Nothing planned for the day, I suppose I should be doing a lot of things but probably won't do anything, it's Sunday after all, a day of rest. You all have a good one as well. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost overnight so it is a bit warmer. Didn't make it to the food fair yesterday as it was so wet and miserable out, but tidied up some things and got on with my knitting.
> 
> Nothing much planned today except digging out a recipe for a birthday cake. Next week is Lin's birthday (Susan, Rebecca and Janet have met her). She is having an afternoon tea party on Friday and we are all bringing cakes and fizzy stuff. Should be fun.
> 
> ...


Say happy birthday to Lin from me....pls


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have decided not to buy presents this year. It has gotten to be a swapping of gift cards with most of the adults in my family. I hate gift cards.???? Of course the wee ones will get presents. Maybe Mr. Wonderful will get something if he continues to be a good boy.???????? 


lifeline said:


> I have got ahead this year, already got DH's presents sorted. Just watch now I will probably do the rest at the last minute :sm19:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

FC ?????


London Girl said:


> They're cute, particularly liked the snowman and FC!!! Thanks for posting those ideas!! x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, oh I get it, Father Christmas, not Santa Claus. ????


London Girl said:


> They're cute, particularly liked the snowman and FC!!! Thanks for posting those ideas!! x


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is! Fortunately, I was up there yesterday so I don't feel too deprived!! Here are some pics of the decorations at Blue Water!


 Beautiful trees.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> FC ?????


Father Christmas?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Those honeydo lists are fantastic. Of course I am on the receiving end of the list. My honeydoers seem to be quite happy to help me out. I hope that continues as I do not know what I would do without their help.



RookieRetiree said:


> Cool!
> 
> Last day here in IL - 33 degrees here - 62 degrees in TN. I'm ready to go back home!
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> None of those particular ones in the picture, but she has done some Christmas trees and Selfridges winter wonderland biscuits that Selfridges are also selling


Must be talented to do those.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice pictures.
Just remember to put the stainless steel pot in, add at least 1 cup water, and close the steam cock. I hope you love it as much as I do.



Islander said:


> Hello sisters, getting ready for Remembrance Day tomorrow. Thankful to all who helped make our country safe and free. Still a mild fall outside and all our leaves are down now, not sure I'll get to them this year though. Lazy Sunday today, going to figure out my new Instant Pot with Jinx's help.
> Raising little baby fish with fat pink bellies.. they are doing well.
> Thinking of you all.. xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Afternoon all, had a really exciting few hours trying to sort out the biggest yarn barf you will ever see aka my box with my DK yarn in it. Have been meaning to do it for ages and actually got round to it. I think the yarn spends all the hours of darkness tying themselves together. Anyway I'm about half way through and have have enough today, perhaps I'll get June in there when she comes :sm15: Not got a lot of knitting done just two ears and a tail :sm09: Will try and settle down after tea and get some done. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Glad your son is getting treatment. Hoping the tests show something that is easily treated. Keep knitting to calm yourself. I am working on Christmas ornaments. Yikes. I have finished two and neither one is giftable. They look so cute in the pictures. Sigh.


What ornaments are you doing? xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.marthastewart.com/274467/christmas-ornament-projects?slide=3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a#3ddc4551-f21d-4023-a698-bdf942bc770a
> Scroll down. You might some ideas on different button ornaments.


This is an interesting site. Took my mind off worry. Thankd


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you.


Glad it's working for you.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry, I'll remember to save half for you next time ????????


I think after a few bites the rest just follow like soldiers. I can't eat half of any dessert.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good morning from my cloudy little corner of the world. I was expecting my honeydoer and the greatgrands this a.m. He text me at 8 a.m. that they were on their way. Yikes, I am not a morning person. I did manage to get dressed before they got here. He did bring me coffee. ????☕ Yeah!
Little guy loves his Captain America hat that I made. He kept it on all the while they were here. Honeydoer replace the light bulb in the kitchen with a new LED bulb. Oh my word, what a difference. We have looked for years for a fixture that would accommodate 3 or 4 bulbs and could not find one. Now this one bulb really lights up the place. After he finished his list they left. I have to make a longer list next time so the kids get to stay longer.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you have so much to cope with just now


Thank you. It came on so fast it feels like a bad dream. Hoping for good results from meds.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending your son healing hugs and lots of love to you too. Hope things improve soon. xxx


Thank you. Illness is frightening.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh Polly, I am so sorry your DS is ill and you are having all this worry. I'm seriously hoping the docs are looking on the bleak side and things will turn out to be not so bad. Thinking of you dear! xxxx


Thank you. I feel helpless. Only can pray and wait.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jolly, I sympathise with your son having chrones disease. When Albert was50ish he was diagnosed with ulcerative cholitis, very much like chrones disease. He was very poorly and I wouldn't wish it on anyone. They treated him for a year or so on steroids and other mess but it did no good, apart from blowing him up like a balloon. Basically you're not in charge of your own bowels and it's a debilitating thing. After all the treatment, he ended up having his large bowel out and it changed his life. He was off work for 6mths and he learned to cope with it. It's an awful thing to get used to. But......when you have them out of pain again and coping with their own bowels it's the best thing that could be done. I feel sorry for your son, it's a painful thing. He has a hard challenge to cope with, no doubt you will both stand together and be there for each other. And there is a better life when they've operated.


Well said from someone with first hand experience!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London. No shopping today as it is Remembrance Sunday and our town memorial is very near the supermarket so they close some roads so the parade of Scouts and cadets can march freely. Actually, as it is such a nice day, I may walk up there to watch, I will cry if the scout band is playing, always do. Not that its that bad just my ds played the bugle in the band many, many years ago! See you later! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Veterans Day coming here. hub and dad were vets. Lovely vet cemetery not too far from me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have decided not to buy presents this year. It has gotten to be a swapping of gift cards with most of the adults in my family. I hate gift cards.???? Of course the wee ones will get presents. Maybe Mr. Wonderful will get something if he continues to be a good boy.????????


We only buy small, silly things for the adults but my gks are too old for toys now so I'm waiting for a list from DD!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> FC ?????


Father Christmas!! I should have put SC, you would have known then!! Have made one snowman but he's not ready to be seen yet, maybe tomorrow!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Father Christmas?


 :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What ornaments are you doing? xx


Every year for the past 100 years I have made everyone an ornament. Hard to find any new ideas year after year.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-ball-mystery
https://www.makneta.com/2013/12/wianeczek-na-choinke-wreath-moje-ozdoby.html
This is not exactly the pattern I used. Mine has red, green, and white colors braided.

This is the next one I will make. Have to get pink yarn first. I cleaned out all the single skeins of yarn when I made all those hats. Now I am filling up my bins because everytime I want to make something I need to buy a skein of yarn. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/santa-christmas-decoration


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very scarey times. My DD has Crohn's and is doing quite well how. She spent a good six months with diet changes and pills and iron infusions to get stable, but now is on an injection once a week and doing great. I pray the same for your son.


This is encouraging. Thank you


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From our town map


Quite interesting. Good job.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Every year for the past 100 years I have made everyone an ornament. Hard to find any new ideas year after year.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-ball-mystery
> https://www.makneta.com/2013/12/wianeczek-na-choinke-wreath-moje-ozdoby.html
> This is not exactly the pattern I used. Mine has red, green, and white colors braided.
> ...


Your first sentence made me chuckle!! I have never thought of knitting decorations as gifts, in fact I think the trees and the snowman are the first ornaments I've ever made!! These are nice thought, I especially like the twisty ball!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Every year for the past 100 years I have made everyone an ornament. Hard to find any new ideas year after year.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-ball-mystery
> https://www.makneta.com/2013/12/wianeczek-na-choinke-wreath-moje-ozdoby.html
> This is not exactly the pattern I used. Mine has red, green, and white colors braided.
> ...


Have downloaded the first two, don't know which Christmas they will get done for though.xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Sorry you have so much to cope with just now





Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Polly. Will keep you and your son in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


From me also Polly, I hope things improve very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Every year for the past 100 years I have made everyone an ornament. Hard to find any new ideas year after year.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-ball-mystery
> https://www.makneta.com/2013/12/wianeczek-na-choinke-wreath-moje-ozdoby.html
> This is not exactly the pattern I used. Mine has red, green, and white colors braided.
> ...


They are all quite nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello everyone, was visiting with Sissy & her family, for a couple of days; and am now at a little seaside town by the name of Elliston, just before the Great Australian Bight begins. I have never visited this region before, and was quite surprised by it. I took some photos today, I will now share a couple with you! Sorry, Iwas only able tofind rof the photos I took today, and they don't do any justice to the region that we saw! ????????????
The majority of my Homeland, is still & quite rugged, but I shall love it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a typical Monday morning, dull and damp, might try and move the dust bunnies on again and work out some menus for my visitor although know roughly what I am going to do, must feed them well and they might come back again. :sm09: Then I might go back and see if I can sort a bit more of my yarn barf out. At last the fireworks seem to have finished, last night was the first night we didn't hear any in over a week. Have as good a day as possible. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up to see a horseshoe shape of feathers on the lawn and a sparrowhawk plucking a pigeon he had caught. Bentley now wants to go out and play!

Spoke to DS yesterday and he is carrying the French flag at the Memorial Service today. This will be the third year he has done it.

Creative chaos here this morning and we shall continue working on the tow map.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, was visiting with Sissy & her family, for a couple of days; and am now at a little seaside town by the name of Elliston, just before the Great Australian Bight begins. I have never visited this region before, and was quite surprised by it. I took some photos today, I will now share a couple with you! Sorry, Iwas only able tofind rof the photos I took today, and they don't do any justice to the region that we saw! ????????????
> The majority of my Homeland, is still & quite rugged, but I shall love it! ???????? xoxoxo


Awesome!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a typical Monday morning, dull and damp, might try and move the dust bunnies on again and work out some menus for my visitor although know roughly what I am going to do, must feed them well and they might come back again. :sm09: Then I might go back and see if I can sort a bit more of my yarn barf out. At last the fireworks seem to have finished, last night was the first night we didn't hear any in over a week. Have as good a day as possible. xx


We still had some last night but hopefully, that's the last! I love untangling yarn so leave it for me if you like!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up to see a horseshoe shape of feathers on the lawn and a sparrowhawk plucking a pigeon he had caught. Bentley now wants to go out and play!
> 
> Spoke to DS yesterday and he is carrying the French flag at the Memorial Service today. This will be the third year he has done it.
> 
> ...


Lovely start to the day, Bentley nust have been quite envious of the sparrowhawk!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Shopping all done, much prefer Monday mornings in there, may have to change our day in future!! Just having a laze about now although I have just decided to make a cake to take up to the shop for afternoon tea, we sort of take it in turns!! Catch you later, lots of love!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, was visiting with Sissy & her family, for a couple of days; and am now at a little seaside town by the name of Elliston, just before the Great Australian Bight begins. I have never visited this region before, and was quite surprised by it. I took some photos today, I will now share a couple with you! Sorry, Iwas only able tofind rof the photos I took today, and they don't do any justice to the region that we saw! ????????????
> The majority of my Homeland, is still & quite rugged, but I shall love it! ???????? xoxoxo


Beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up to see a horseshoe shape of feathers on the lawn and a sparrowhawk plucking a pigeon he had caught. Bentley now wants to go out and play!
> 
> Spoke to DS yesterday and he is carrying the French flag at the Memorial Service today. This will be the third year he has done it.
> 
> ...


Bug thank you to all of our veterans.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to very cold 20°F and light snow. It shouldn’t impact my flight to TN, but that can change once I get to the airport.

DD came in at 5 p.m, yesterday and was smooth flying except for a baby crying. I had the same thing in my way here. DD asked me how come I didn’t offer to help since I have always been able to soothe a crying baby. Maybe I should have because the 2 hour flight was miserable. Hope it’s a quiet plane today.

DGS has been so well behaved and fun to be with. What a joy! I’m looking forward to going home though. We’ll be back for Thanksgiving at DS’s place.

I made a steak tips dinner as special homecoming for DD, but was very disappointed. The flavor was good, but the beef was chewy. I had marinated the sirloin and broiled it until medium, but it just didn’t work out. That one needs more practice on my part because I sure do like the idea of it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. It is not what I picture when I think of your homeland.
Hoping Sissy is continuing to improve. How much longer does she have on antibiotics?


Xiang said:


> Hello everyone, was visiting with Sissy & her family, for a couple of days; and am now at a little seaside town by the name of Elliston, just before the Great Australian Bight begins. I have never visited this region before, and was quite surprised by it. I took some photos today, I will now share a couple with you! Sorry, Iwas only able tofind rof the photos I took today, and they don't do any justice to the region that we saw! ????????????
> The majority of my Homeland, is still & quite rugged, but I shall love it! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am sure anyone visiting you would be well fed. You sure are an experienced cook.
Do you use micro fiber when you dust? Mr. Wonderful introduced me to that fabric a few years ago and I was surprised at how it picked up dust and held it. The only room I have a lot of dust is my craft room the yarn gives off a lot of dust. 
Try to enjoy playing with your barf! ????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a typical Monday morning, dull and damp, might try and move the dust bunnies on again and work out some menus for my visitor although know roughly what I am going to do, must feed them well and they might come back again. :sm09: Then I might go back and see if I can sort a bit more of my yarn barf out. At last the fireworks seem to have finished, last night was the first night we didn't hear any in over a week. Have as good a day as possible. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good going for your son. 
Not the nicest picture to wake up to. However, I guess that is the way nature works.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Woke up to see a horseshoe shape of feathers on the lawn and a sparrowhawk plucking a pigeon he had caught. Bentley now wants to go out and play!
> 
> Spoke to DS yesterday and he is carrying the French flag at the Memorial Service today. This will be the third year he has done it.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We still had some last night but hopefully, that's the last! I love untangling yarn so leave it for me if you like!! xxxx


It must be terrible disturbing for people with pets to have the fireworks go on day after day after day. That GUY must have really been something to have such a celebration.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to very cold 20°F and light snow. It shouldn't impact my flight to TN, but that can change once I get to the airport.
> 
> DD came in at 5 p.m, yesterday and was smooth flying except for a baby crying. I had the same thing in my way here. DD asked me how come I didn't offer to help since I have always been able to soothe a crying baby. Maybe I should have because the 2 hour flight was miserable. Hope it's a quiet plane today.
> 
> ...


Maybe the meat was to blame, I find it can vary tremendously over here. Better luck next time. Fly safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> It must be terrible disturbing for people with pets to have the fireworks go on day after day after day. That GUY must have really been something to have such a celebration.


I think that originally they were celebrating his death, thereby saving Parliament from being blown up!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope your flight is quiet and enjoyable.
I find beef is tougher nowadays. I made a beef roast yesterday. It should have been extra tender, but it was not. I put the leftovers back in the instant pot and pressure cooked it another 20 minutes and today's leftovers will be tenderer. The store we purchase our meat at has changed hands so we think we will need to look for a different supplier of meat.



RookieRetiree said:


> Woke up to very cold 20°F and light snow. It shouldn't impact my flight to TN, but that can change once I get to the airport.
> 
> DD came in at 5 p.m, yesterday and was smooth flying except for a baby crying. I had the same thing in my way here. DD asked me how come I didn't offer to help since I have always been able to soothe a crying baby. Maybe I should have because the 2 hour flight was miserable. Hope it's a quiet plane today.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Are you trying to confuse me by shopping on a Monday? 
What cake did you make? I am thinking of a cheesecake, yum!



London Girl said:


> Shopping all done, much prefer Monday mornings in there, may have to change our day in future!! Just having a laze about now although I have just decided to make a cake to take up to the shop for afternoon tea, we sort of take it in turns!! Catch you later, lots of love!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Are you trying to confuse me by shopping on a Monday?
> What cake did you make? I am thinking of a cheesecake, yum!


No, nothing so elaborate! I thought I should leave some at home for DH and didn't want to take a half-eaten cake, so I made chocolate cupcakes, just waiting for them to cool so I can slap some icing on!! Sorry for the shopping confusion but I'm afraid it could be permanent. To be honest, it feels like Sunday again to me now!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little snowy corner of the world. Snow isn't so bad but there is ice underneath it. Everyone is slip sliding around. 
I am due for a blood test today, but will wait until tomorrow or the next day. Hoping Mr Wonderful will also stay home. A great day to stay in and knit.
My daughter called yesterday. She was at our favorite shop and found they were having a terrific sale. She called to let me know my favorite pants were on sale. Should she bring me some? Yes, yes, bring me 4 pair. 
She needs a new wardrobe. She moved back near us recently. Her new job requires professional clothing. She had the same type job when she lived out of state, but worked 3rd shift and no one saw what she was wearing.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anyone recently type a message and when you went to send it it had disappeared? That has happened to me a few times in the past week. Now I copy longish messages before I hit send. ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Still dark outside, so don't know what the weather is up to, but I don't think it's supposed to rain today. Will be doing laundry this morning and then going with Flo the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I seem to be affected a bit by this new kp business. Judi and trish send photos and I can't see them they are just a little blue box. There avatars also. I don't understand why but at least I can read their messages. Trish shows some lovely photos as well. Pity about that. Anyone else? Are you all ok except Angela?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Has anyone recently type a message and when you went to send it it had disappeared? That has happened to me a few times in the past week. Now I copy longish messages before I hit send. ????????


Yes it's gone, just tonight. So.......all I said was hello and goodbye. I've got little blue boxes with a question mark in in place of trish and Xiang avatars and photos.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure anyone visiting you would be well fed. You sure are an experienced cook.
> Do you use micro fiber when you dust? Mr. Wonderful introduced me to that fabric a few years ago and I was surprised at how it picked up dust and held it. The only room I have a lot of dust is my craft room the yarn gives off a lot of dust.
> Try to enjoy playing with your barf! ????????


No just ordinary dusters but it doesn't take so long when it's all on one level, I start one end of the house and just work my way through, ditto the hoovering. I do quite enjoy untangling yarn, it's quite relaxing in a way. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Are you trying to confuse me by shopping on a Monday?
> What cake did you make? I am thinking of a cheesecake, yum!


You'll be even more confused tomorrow as we are going shopping. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Some one said to run your virus scan if you cannot see pictures. Do you know how to do that? 
What do you use chrome, firefox, IE? If you have another browser loaded you can try that. 
Sorry if I am talking Greek????????


grandma susan said:


> Yes it's gone, just tonight. So.......all I said was hello and goodbye. I've got little blue boxes with a question mark in in place of trish and Xiang avatars and photos.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little snowy corner of the world. Snow isn't so bad but there is ice underneath it. Everyone is slip sliding around.
> I am due for a blood test today, but will wait until tomorrow or the next day. Hoping Mr Wonderful will also stay home. A great day to stay in and knit.
> My daughter called yesterday. She was at our favorite shop and found they were having a terrific sale. She called to let me know my favorite pants were on sale. Should she bring me some? Yes, yes, bring me 4 pair.
> She needs a new wardrobe. She moved back near us recently. Her new job requires professional clothing. She had the same type job when she lived out of state, but worked 3rd shift and no one saw what she was wearing.


Good news on the pants, that's you set up for some time to come! That is going to be expensive, getting kitted out in the smart stuff. She could start with just the absolute minimum and add bits gradually? I'm guessing suits? Don't honestly know where you'd go to buy those here nowadays! I wish her luck!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

She did start with two outfits. Now she has gotten a pay check and needed to get more clothes. Not exactly suits. Blazers or sweaters with dress blouses and dress pants.



London Girl said:


> Good news on the pants, that's you set up for some time to come! That is going to be expensive, getting kitted out in the smart stuff. She could start with just the absolute minimum and add bits gradually? I'm guessing suits? Don't honestly know where you'd go to buy those here nowadays! I wish her luck!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> She did start with two outfits. Now she has gotten a pay check and needed to get more clothes. Not exactly suits. Blazers or sweaters with dress blouses and dress pants.


Good for her, I'm sure she really looks the part now!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Has anyone recently type a message and when you went to send it it had disappeared? That has happened to me a few times in the past week. Now I copy longish messages before I hit send. ????????


Yes it's happened to me a few times. I hit the back button which sends me back to the message and I re hit send, not sure what I do then but it turns up on the forum


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


Oh no! Keep safe, nice to see you again :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh no! Keep safe, nice to see you again :sm02:


Ditto from me, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Lisa! xxxooo


Yes, welcome home. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just shoveled 4 inches of that beautiful white stuff. I am not ready for winter this year. Hope you only get 1 inch. That is more than enough.


binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Has anyone recently type a message and when you went to send it it had disappeared? That has happened to me a few times in the past week. Now I copy longish messages before I hit send. ????????





grandma susan said:


> Yes it's gone, just tonight. So.......all I said was hello and goodbye. I've got little blue boxes with a question mark in in place of trish and Xiang avatars and photos.


I also copy what I am trying to post now, because, when the site checking first began, I got a message about not being able to find the post! ???????? I hope it all settles down soon! ????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Others have said they click the back button and the message gets sent.


Xiang said:


> I also copy what I am trying to post now, because, when the site checking first began, I got a message about not being able to find the post! ???????? I hope it all settles down soon! ????????????


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Others have said they click the back button and the message gets sent.


That is what I do.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at Amazon this week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at Amazon this week.


Sorry you're still having problems. Good news about your kids. Fingers crossed. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


Hello Lisa, We have just returned from a short trip to Elliston, which is on the Western Coast of Eyre Peninsula, I am putting these detail in, so that who ever wants to have a look at part of the Rugged Coast of this Great Continent, there is a place to begin, instead of not knowing where to start.

There was a large Bushfire down by Port Lincoln, the largest Tuna Fishing town, in Australia. The fire has been contained now, so the area must be safe to travel in, now! There have been some very vicious fires, in that region. over the past few years; but I was hoping they would be left alone this season; but that has not happened! Anyway, as far as I know, the people of that area are safe now, as the fire has been contained!

DH & I had a little bit of excitement on our way back to Sissy's home! I had put Sissy's address into Google Maps, and we were directed to make a left turn, for a shorter trip; we came to a crossroad, & a Give Way sign, so after checking, we saw no other vehicles approaching, from any other direction, so DH drove across what he thought was a fairly flat Crossing! Unfortunately for us, the centre of the Crossroad was quite a bit higher, than the sides of the road, and as we crossed that road, we heard a huge *BANG*, and the car shuddered, at the sametime, I looked to my left, & saw that a car was coming in our direction, rather rapidly, and I thoughtI was about to die! Thankfully the car was moving slower than I thought, & was able to stop well away from us ....... * THEN* I saw the Grain truck turning onto the road we were on. Thankfully, he stopped and helped us! 
In crossing that road, our Caravan had become airborne, and in that action, it had become unhooked from the car, and we would never have been able to put it back on the towball! Anyway, we weren't at all hurt; and we are now back at Sissy's home, and we are heading backhome tomorrow! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Awesome!! xxxx


Thanks June, I actually took more photos, than those two; but I haven't been able to find the rest of the photos! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful.


The entire coast is beautiful, in its ruggedness.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing. It is not what I picture when I think of your homeland.
> Hoping Sissy is continuing to improve. How much longer does she have on antibiotics?


She is very well now, I think the PIc line is being removed on Friday, & her DH is now able to change her medication each day, so the Nurse doesn't need to see her, until it is removed, and blood samples! So she is very happy about that. She will be back to normal, very soon now, and she is totally looking forward to that day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It must be terrible disturbing for people with pets to have the fireworks go on day after day after day. That GUY must have really been something to have such a celebration.





London Girl said:


> I think that originally they were celebrating his death, thereby saving Parliament from being blown up!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm24:


I thought that was it, cos otherwise celebrating the success of of a failed attempt, that would be totally idiotic!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at Amazon this week.


Nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is very well now, I think the PIc line is being removed on Friday, & her DH is now able to change her medication each day, so the Nurse doesn't need to see her, until it is removed, and blood samples! So she is very happy about that. She will be back to normal, very soon now, and she is totally looking forward to that day! xoxoxo


I'm sure she is. I hope she is totally recovered.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter, bring your winter woolies June for when we go out. Shopping today (sorry jynx) and then not a lot more planned. Have a good one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter, bring your winter woolies June for when we go out. Shopping today (sorry jynx) and then not a lot more planned. Have a good one. xx


I've just bought thermal vest and long johns (purple of course) for when I go to visit Susan! xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just bought thermal vest and long johns (purple of course) for when I go to visit Susan! xx


If these temperatures last you'll need them for sure. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's quite cold here too. Definitely a day to wrap up. Loads more sewing done on the map yesterday morning and I did some more in the afternoon.

Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then a doctors appointment in the afternoon.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If these temperatures last you'll need them for sure. xx


I'll also take them when I go to Wonderwool as it was so cold and wet on the Saturday last year. x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


Oh no! Stay in, stay safe and stay warm!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at Amazon this week.


Still lovely to see you whenever you can get on here!! Good news about the kids, they'll have a job for life at Amazon, good luck to them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lisa, We have just returned from a short trip to Elliston, which is on the Western Coast of Eyre Peninsula, I am putting these detail in, so that who ever wants to have a look at part of the Rugged Coast of this Great Continent, there is a place to begin, instead of not knowing where to start.
> 
> There was a large Bushfire down by Port Lincoln, the largest Tuna Fishing town, in Australia. The fire has been contained now, so the area must be safe to travel in, now! There have been some very vicious fires, in that region. over the past few years; but I was hoping they would be left alone this season; but that has not happened! Anyway, as far as I know, the people of that area are safe now, as the fire has been contained!
> 
> ...


Phew, glad that story had a happy ending, can see how scary that would have been. Stay safe!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a bright, sunny but cccold London! We are going to see The Good Liar with Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen at the cinema later, having lunch on the way! I have to go out and get my train ticket for my visit to Jacky in a minute and then I am going to take the rest of my cakes up to the shop for them to share or I will just work my way through them!!!

Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -14'C (7'F). I got my winter tires on early yesterday morning, then the snow started. We got 6" yesterday and overnight. We have lake effect snow happening occasionally now which is causing white outs and more snow. 
There were hundreds of accidents on the roads. The roads are still covered because the government said the roads weren't safe and pulled all the plows. The plows are out now. The cars are still driving too fast.
I was brushing up on my brioche last night, and it's coming back quickly. I also started a new project with the LYS store owner. We both missed the classes for this project but are going to try it anyways.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

TV says we're still under a snowfall warning and we broke the record for both temperature and snowfall for this date.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny but cccold London! We are going to see The Good Liar with Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen at the cinema later, having lunch on the way! I have to go out and get my train ticket for my visit to Jacky in a minute and then I am going to take the rest of my cakes up to the shop for them to share or I will just work my way through them!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


That one looks interesting. And I think it has a plot twist. Always like that.
Share the cakes!!! 
Have a lovely day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's quite cold here too. Definitely a day to wrap up. Loads more sewing done on the map yesterday morning and I did some more in the afternoon.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then a doctors appointment in the afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
Your map must be pretty well filled in now.
Stay warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've just bought thermal vest and long johns (purple of course) for when I go to visit Susan! xx


Good idea. I just put on my knee high wooly ski socks.
I havent' been able to find my double layer bucket hat though. I may have to improvise.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter, bring your winter woolies June for when we go out. Shopping today (sorry jynx) and then not a lot more planned. Have a good one. xx


At least the sun is out.
You have a good day too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is very well now, I think the PIc line is being removed on Friday, & her DH is now able to change her medication each day, so the Nurse doesn't need to see her, until it is removed, and blood samples! So she is very happy about that. She will be back to normal, very soon now, and she is totally looking forward to that day! xoxoxo





RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure she is. I hope she is totally recovered.


As do I.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think that originally they were celebrating his death, thereby saving Parliament from being blown up!!





Xiang said:


> I thought that was it, cos otherwise celebrating the success of of a failed attempt, that would be totally idiotic!???????????? xoxoxo


To celebrate the saving of King James I, citizens were encouraged to light bonfires on November 5th, and the celebration has been known variously as Bonfire Night, Guy Fawkes Day, or Guy Fawkes Night. At one point fireworks were added along with the bonfires to more realistically resemble the explosion that never happened. It is an odd holiday, since it appears to be encouraging a kind of anarchy while at the same time it is supposed to be about preventing anarchy. November 5th, then, can mean different things to different people.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

TV just said the highway is completely blocked to the east of me because a 18 wheel tractor-trailer unit crashed across both directions of the 4 lane highway. Obviously going way too fast.
Good thing I'm going west.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lisa, We have just returned from a short trip to Elliston, which is on the Western Coast of Eyre Peninsula, I am putting these detail in, so that who ever wants to have a look at part of the Rugged Coast of this Great Continent, there is a place to begin, instead of not knowing where to start.
> 
> There was a large Bushfire down by Port Lincoln, the largest Tuna Fishing town, in Australia. The fire has been contained now, so the area must be safe to travel in, now! There have been some very vicious fires, in that region. over the past few years; but I was hoping they would be left alone this season; but that has not happened! Anyway, as far as I know, the people of that area are safe now, as the fire has been contained!
> 
> ...


My uncle did that. There was a bump on the bridge over the railway tracks and his caravan bounced off the connection and ran into the back of his truck. The only thing that kept them together was two safety chains between the truck and the caravan. He was able to get them back together using the wind up wheel at the front of the caravan, but had to repair the truck later.
I'm glad that nothing worse happened.
We've seen the fires in New South Wales on the TV. I hope none of those fires come anywhere near your house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at Amazon this week.


I hope your connection situation improves soon. It's good to see you on here.
That's great that the kids are working at Amazon. Amazon is hiring a lot of people up here too. The wages sound good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I also copy what I am trying to post now, because, when the site checking first began, I got a message about not being able to find the post! ???????? I hope it all settles down soon! ????????????





jinx said:


> Others have said they click the back button and the message gets sent.


I was getting that a couple of days ago, but it is better now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just shoveled 4 inches of that beautiful white stuff. I am not ready for winter this year. Hope you only get 1 inch. That is more than enough.


Falling snow doesn't look too bad, when it is falling gently.
Collecting snow looks nasty because you know you will have to shovel it.
And snow blowing sideways so heavy that you can't see the back of the yard just leads to drifting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I'm sitting here getting ready to pick up Michael and it's starting to sprinkle its 50F right now by 4 it's supposed to be 30F and by 8 tonight we are supposed to get snow anywhere between 1 to 8 inches is what I have heard


It's the transition from rain to snow that is the most dangerous.
Stay safe.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some one said to run your virus scan if you cannot see pictures. Do you know how to do that?
> What do you use chrome, firefox, IE? If you have another browser loaded you can try that.
> Sorry if I am talking Greek????????


I fixed my lack of picture issue by updating my Chrome.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No just ordinary dusters but it doesn't take so long when it's all on one level, I start one end of the house and just work my way through, ditto the hoovering. I do quite enjoy untangling yarn, it's quite relaxing in a way. xx


I like untangling yarn too. It's like solving a stringy puzzle. DD makes puzzles for me a lot.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still dark outside, so don't know what the weather is up to, but I don't think it's supposed to rain today. Will be doing laundry this morning and then going with Flo the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I hope you had a great day going with the flo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little snowy corner of the world. Snow isn't so bad but there is ice underneath it. Everyone is slip sliding around.
> I am due for a blood test today, but will wait until tomorrow or the next day. Hoping Mr Wonderful will also stay home. A great day to stay in and knit.
> My daughter called yesterday. She was at our favorite shop and found they were having a terrific sale. She called to let me know my favorite pants were on sale. Should she bring me some? Yes, yes, bring me 4 pair.
> She needs a new wardrobe. She moved back near us recently. Her new job requires professional clothing. She had the same type job when she lived out of state, but worked 3rd shift and no one saw what she was wearing.


I used to wear suits, skirts and dress pants. Now that I'm in the cubicle farm in the basement of the building and no one ever sees me, I've been living in twill pants and tee shirts or comfy shirts. I still have the professional clothes for meetings with vendors but I haven't had any of those for years now. 
The good thing is basic professional clothes don't usually go out of style.
I hope your DD finds all that she needs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your flight is quiet and enjoyable.
> I find beef is tougher nowadays. I made a beef roast yesterday. It should have been extra tender, but it was not. I put the leftovers back in the instant pot and pressure cooked it another 20 minutes and today's leftovers will be tenderer. The store we purchase our meat at has changed hands so we think we will need to look for a different supplier of meat.


I find that the beef has had too much fat removed. Beef needs that nice marbling for taste and tenderness.
I've been cooking my beef in the instant pot unless I see really good marbling. The instant pot can make cut tender.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

That's two pages of just me talking.
I'm going to sign off now and see if I can find my car in the snow. :sm01:
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -14'C (7'F). I got my winter tires on early yesterday morning, then the snow started. We got 6" yesterday and overnight. We have lake effect snow happening occasionally now which is causing white outs and more snow.
> There were hundreds of accidents on the roads. The roads are still covered because the government said the roads weren't safe and pulled all the plows. The plows are out now. The cars are still driving too fast.
> I was brushing up on my brioche last night, and it's coming back quickly. I also started a new project with the LYS store owner. We both missed the classes for this project but are going to try it anyways.


It looks pretty, like stained glass windows!! Take care out there please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> To celebrate the saving of King James I, citizens were encouraged to light bonfires on November 5th, and the celebration has been known variously as Bonfire Night, Guy Fawkes Day, or Guy Fawkes Night. At one point fireworks were added along with the bonfires to more realistically resemble the explosion that never happened. It is an odd holiday, since it appears to be encouraging a kind of anarchy while at the same time it is supposed to be about preventing anarchy. November 5th, then, can mean different things to different people.


It just means darned fireworks to me!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> TV just said the highway is completely blocked to the east of me because a 18 wheel tractor-trailer unit crashed across both directions of the 4 lane highway. Obviously going way too fast.
> Good thing I'm going west.


I fear for you out there Mav, keep your head down!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We have the same weather. I am enjoying the sunshine and appreciate there is 0% chance of precipitation. Hope the winter woolies keep you all warm.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold Norfolk, the wind is bitter, bring your winter woolies June for when we go out. Shopping today (sorry jynx) and then not a lot more planned. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Ah, it is indeed Tuesday. Barny tried to confuse me on what day it was.
Hope the doctor gives you all glowing reports.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's quite cold here too. Definitely a day to wrap up. Loads more sewing done on the map yesterday morning and I did some more in the afternoon.
> 
> Off to meet up with the coven this morning and then a doctors appointment in the afternoon.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. The movie sounds interesting today. Hope it is enjoyable.
If the cupcakes do not make it to the shop I am sure you will be able to work your way throught them. It is a tough job but someone has to do it.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny but cccold London! We are going to see The Good Liar with Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen at the cinema later, having lunch on the way! I have to go out and get my train ticket for my visit to Jacky in a minute and then I am going to take the rest of my cakes up to the shop for them to share or I will just work my way through them!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We have broken many records already this winter. Today's
record was for coldest ll/12. 
Wondering and worrying what the rest of winter has in store for us.



nitz8catz said:


> TV says we're still under a snowfall warning and we broke the record for both temperature and snowfall for this date.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> At least the sun is out.
> You have a good day too.


I spoke too soon, as soon as we went out the door for shopping it started raining and the sun has disappeared. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


Ooh lovely and that cashmerino is so soft and yummy, hope it sells. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Ah, it is indeed Tuesday. Barny tried to confuse me on what day it was.
> Hope the doctor gives you all glowing reports.


Ah but I did apologise. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I quite agree with you. We purchased the lower priced beef as it has marbling, but no other fat. The fat adds the flavor and after roasting can be removed. Of course I made it in the instant pot. I was expecting a great tasting special meal and was disappointed with the flavor and texture. Yesterday I cut up the roast and made beef stew in the pot. Still nothing special. ????



nitz8catz said:


> I find that the beef has had too much fat removed. Beef needs that nice marbling for taste and tenderness.
> I've been cooking my beef in the instant pot unless I see really good marbling. The instant pot can make cut tender.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just tried pushing the back button. It did not work for me. I have lost two messages this a.m. You know my messages are always earth shaking and are sure to be missed.



nitz8catz said:


> I was getting that a couple of days ago, but it is better now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very lovely and great workwomanship. ????


London Girl said:


> Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


It's lovely! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Just be thankful it is rain not snow.????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> I spoke too soon, as soon as we went out the door for shopping it started raining and the sun has disappeared. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We've got rain here this a.m. I'll be heading out early for a trip to Olympia to see my parents and sister. Back here tomorrow afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening and stay warm and safe. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

The weather is rainy and freezing cold, but warm in the house. I've been to the over 60's and won. Some coconut chocolate creams and $3. Not fantastic but a win never the less. My AA renewal has come through the post, and blow me down its gone up $78. Well I don't think I'm paying that, I might have to shop around. I'll take it up Stephens and let him barter on the phone, he has more nerve than me.

I'm going to txt admin for Lisa and Angela after I've read the posts, just to make sure they are still not on kp.ive no more news for you all. So I'll catch up. Love yawl. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Some one said to run your virus scan if you cannot see pictures. Do you know how to do that?
> What do you use chrome, firefox, IE? If you have another browser loaded you can try that.
> Sorry if I am talking Greek????????


THANKYOU jinx I'm not sure what language you are in. I really am GREEN when it comes totechnics. I know I have Norton virus and I might have chrome


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you click on your icon for Norton a drop down might give you the option to update?



grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU jinx I'm not sure what language you are in. I really am GREEN when it comes totechnics. I know I have Norton virus and I might have chrome


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Of course having a wonderful pet lowers pain levels. ???? Great to have a good doctor, even better it is good to have a great doctor. My doctor has said using CBD oil for pain is helpful, but cannot prescribe dosage or strength. She is correct it helps, but only a bit. Hoping dosage and strength becomes more available as CBD becomes more available. Hoping your new plan works great for you.


PurpleFi said:


> Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
> Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It just means darned fireworks to me!!


More money if we are daft enough to buy the fireworks, baaaah humbug.......it's so dangerous.

All .....I've gotten some photos back. I've got Xiang and hopefully trish and nitz but lost our purple now....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


I love your colours, and I bet it was really interesting to do?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finished the Cascade Knitterati afghan I have been working on for ages!! It is all baby cashmerino so lovely and soft and a good weight. Sadly I have no use for it so I've put it up for sale, hope someone likes it enough to make me an offer!!!


I've lost nitz again.......hahahah. They are obviously trying to do something, but I'm not sure what


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
> Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


I've got purples avatar back but just a blue box for her photo. I'm getting bored with this.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you click on your icon for Norton a drop down might give you the option to update?


I shall try


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Now....can't find anything....ta for trying. I might have to get one of the boys onto it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello I'm back....I've written to admin and asked them for help. We can only wait and see what they say. If we have to go on to ravely then we may have to for a few mins a day, but I never said anything like that. Let's wait and see. I, myself are having bits of bother with avatars and photos, so they seem to be trying to do something. Although if that's all that's wrong with mine, then ok, I'm fine compared to you Lisa and angela


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello I'm back....I've written to admin and asked them for help. We can only wait and see what they say. If we have to go on to ravely then we may have to for a few mins a day, but I never said anything like that. Let's wait and see. I, myself are having bits of bother with avatars and photos, so they seem to be trying to do something. Although if that's all that's wrong with mine, then ok, I'm fine compared to you Lisa and angela


Here are some things that I've read that have helped others; there are still three from the Tea Party conversation thread who are experiencing the same issues as you.

1) change browsers (choose from Chrome, Safari, Explorer Edge, Firefox, etc.) Changing to a new browser and it working indicates that whatever normal browser you use has some "cookies" or other stuff left behind from when KP was infected. Some websites are no longer accepting Microsoft Explorer versions other than their new Edge, so if using an older Explorer version, you may need to update it.

2) clean out all cookies from the browser you prefer to use

3) clear out all of your old "watched" topics, (except for this one, of course).

4) change password

Continue bugging Admin about it. I have three emails into him/her.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. The movie sounds interesting today. Hope it is enjoyable.
> If the cupcakes do not make it to the shop I am sure you will be able to work your way throught them. It is a tough job but someone has to do it.


That's what I'm afraid of! Some times I just have the need to bake but unfortunately, I also have the need to eat!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh lovely and that cashmerino is so soft and yummy, hope it sells. xxxx


Thanks love, lots of appreciation but no takers so far ! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very lovely and great workwomanship. ????


Thanks jinx!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely! xxxooo


Thanks Pam!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've got rain here this a.m. I'll be heading out early for a trip to Olympia to see my parents and sister. Back here tomorrow afternoon. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening and stay warm and safe. xxxooo


Stay dry and have a good and safe trip! Say hi to your family! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
> Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


Ha has indeed!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I love your colours, and I bet it was really interesting to do?


It was, because you just take it one square at a time!! The two squares I substituted were done on dpns. I tried to substitute with magic loop but it was too much of a faff!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was, because you just take it one square at a time!! The two squares I substituted were done on dpns. I tried to substitute with magic loop but it was too much of a faff!!


Enjoyed the film, you can't really go wrong with older, well established actors and they don't tend to do rubbish films. Nice twist at the end!! 8/10!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe those that are able to get through from Indiana and Ohio are using phones.



RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some things that I've read that have helped others; there are still three from the Tea Party conversation thread who are experiencing the same issues as you.
> 
> 1) change browsers (choose from Chrome, Safari, Explorer Edge, Firefox, etc.) Changing to a new browser and it working indicates that whatever normal browser you use has some "cookies" or other stuff left behind from when KP was infected. Some websites are no longer accepting Microsoft Explorer versions other than their new Edge, so if using an older Explorer version, you may need to update it.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> More money if we are daft enough to buy the fireworks, baaaah humbug.......it's so dangerous.
> 
> All .....I've gotten some photos back. I've got Xiang and hopefully trish and nitz but lost our purple now....


Don't loose me????xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never felt the need to bake. Must come from parents really wanting their fifth child to be their long awaited boy, but they got me. They did not need for me to learn those girlie things like cooking and baking.



London Girl said:


> That's what I'm afraid of! Some times I just have the need to bake but unfortunately, I also have the need to eat!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm sure she is. I hope she is totally recovered.


Yes she is, the only thing that indicates that she has been ill, is the little" Bumbag" used to carry the medication. If every ill person healed as well as she does, there would almost be no need for extremely large hospitals! :sm06: :sm19: :sm24: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I won't be able to check in often as my home server is still blocked and my phones signal is hit or miss but I am still trying hope you all are well, we are doing better both of my kids might be starting at this week.





London Girl said:


> Still lovely to see you whenever you can get on here!! Good news about the kids, they'll have a job for life at Amazon, good luck to them!! xxxx


Lisa, I was actually wondering "WHAT" your two would be starting at Amazon! 
So June ...... thanks for answering my Telepathic question. ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Phew, glad that story had a happy ending, can see how scary that would have been. Stay safe!! xxxx


Thank you. ???????? I am quite certain, that I will not forget *THAT* part of our short trip for quite a while yet!!!???????????? :sm04: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright, sunny but cccold London! We are going to see The Good Liar with Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen at the cinema later, having lunch on the way! I have to go out and get my train ticket for my visit to Jacky in a minute and then I am going to take the rest of my cakes up to the shop for them to share or I will just work my way through them!!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, catch you later! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


???????????? ....... Just try to remember to leave enough for the other Volunteers, just so that they can taste your incredible cakes!!! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My uncle did that. There was a bump on the bridge over the railway tracks and his caravan bounced off the connection and ran into the back of his truck. The only thing that kept them together was two safety chains between the truck and the caravan. He was able to get them back together using the wind up wheel at the front of the caravan, but had to repair the truck later.
> I'm glad that nothing worse happened.
> We've seen the fires in New South Wales on the TV. I hope none of those fires come anywhere near your house.


Thank you! We are completely safe atm. The fires on the East coast, are half the Continent away, & the fire at Pt Lincon, was quite a disrance from where Sissy lives. Thank Goodness! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> As do I.


Thanks Mav. xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Your first sentence made me chuckle!! I have never thought of knitting decorations as gifts, in fact I think the trees and the snowman are the first ornaments I've ever made!! These are nice thought, I especially like the twisty ball!!


Where uncle worked they used ibm cards with square punch holes. They used them to make a hanging ball the size of a basket ball sprayed gold.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good news on the pants, that's you set up for some time to come! That is going to be expensive, getting kitted out in the smart stuff. She could start with just the absolute minimum and add bits gradually? I'm guessing suits? Don't honestly know where you'd go to buy those here nowadays! I wish her luck!! xxxx


I like grey pants because they go with many colors in topsi think white blue and black tops work with grey. Then navy pants next time go with those tops and I'd buy a red or orange top because they go with the grey pants. Just how I do it


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lisa, We have just returned from a short trip to Elliston, which is on the Western Coast of Eyre Peninsula, I am putting these detail in, so that who ever wants to have a look at part of the Rugged Coast of this Great Continent, there is a place to begin, instead of not knowing where to start.
> 
> There was a large Bushfire down by Port Lincoln, the largest Tuna Fishing town, in Australia. The fire has been contained now, so the area must be safe to travel in, now! There have been some very vicious fires, in that region. over the past few years; but I was hoping they would be left alone this season; but that has not happened! Anyway, as far as I know, the people of that area are safe now, as the fire has been contained!
> 
> ...


That was so frightening. Amazing it turned out well. That grain truck sounds like it was God-sent.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> She is very well now, I think the PIc line is being removed on Friday, & her DH is now able to change her medication each day, so the Nurse doesn't need to see her, until it is removed, and blood samples! So she is very happy about that. She will be back to normal, very soon now, and she is totally looking forward to that day! xoxoxo


Wishing her well. I can understand how it is going thru so much waiting for it to be better. Glad it's going welll


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:40 am EST and -14'C (7'F). I got my winter tires on early yesterday morning, then the snow started. We got 6" yesterday and overnight. We have lake effect snow happening occasionally now which is causing white outs and more snow.
> There were hundreds of accidents on the roads. The roads are still covered because the government said the roads weren't safe and pulled all the plows. The plows are out now. The cars are still driving too fast.
> I was brushing up on my brioche last night, and it's coming back quickly. I also started a new project with the LYS store owner. We both missed the classes for this project but are going to try it anyways.


With all the medical business we haven't covered the air conditioner or brought in the lawn furniture. Only an inch of snow but due to rain the day before the snow on the car was frozen to the car. I just got the two Halloween items off the lawn yesterday. Brought one in each time I came by on my way into,the house.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like untangling yarn too. It's like solving a stringy puzzle. DD makes puzzles for me a lot.


I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I had a few thousand inches of a mess but got it unmessed. I thought I'd lost a,sleeve to the baby sweater on my way home from the hospital but it was in the bag. I tried to,use kitchner stitch to join sleeve to body but it didn't look nice so took it out and now the stitches are stretched a bit.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have never felt the need to bake. Must come from parents really wanting their fifth child to be their long awaited boy, but they got me. They did not need for me to learn those girlie things like cooking and baking.


Ahahaha ...... Mom got a real shock when I arrived, too! She was also expecting a boy also, but there was sweet lil ole me! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That was so frightening. Amazing it turned out well. That grain truck sounds like it was God-sent.


It was, but when we first saw it, I thought he was goingto squash us! I don't usually hug people I don't know, but I was so happy that he helped us, that I had to give him a hug! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a sunny Norfolk. The cold wind has gone and it's quite pleasant out for November. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet so June might have a soggy arrival, still who cares we'll have fun anyway. Off for my eye appointment in half an hour, fingers crossed it's redeemable after all this time. Then home and get ready for tomorrow. Hope your Wednesday goes as you want it to. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful autumn day here. Did quite a bit of stitching of the town yesterday and then some knitting. Had fun with the coven yesterday, the talk was mostly about weddings and babies.

A bit of laundry today and then supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is our WI AGM and we will be having a new President as the old one is retiring after 7 years. She has been amazing and the new one will be as good. We are lucky to have such people in our organization.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Friends of my mothers used those old IBM computer cards to make wreaths. It was many many years ago but I remember they folded them, spray painted them and added decorations. 


jollypolly said:


> Where uncle worked they used ibm cards with square punch holes. They used them to make a hanging ball the size of a basket ball sprayed gold.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was going to buy different colored pants this time. However, I went with the same old navy and black. Most of my tops are navy or black. I could have chosen brown, green, or gray. I think like you do only chose a different pants colors to start.



jollypolly said:


> I like grey pants because they go with many colors in topsi think white blue and black tops work with grey. Then navy pants next time go with those tops and I'd buy a red or orange top because they go with the grey pants. Just how I do it


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have never felt the need to bake. Must come from parents really wanting their fifth child to be their long awaited boy, but they got me. They did not need for me to learn those girlie things like cooking and baking.


My mum wasn't a cake maker, I learned it all from school so it's not in the genes! I just occasionally _have_ to do some baking - and eating the results!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe many of us were not ready for the snow. It never snows in October except in 2019. Lawn mower is still on the tractor. Honeydoer will be over tomorrow to take off lawn mower and put on snow blower. Hope he has time to blow snow as it is suppose to snow again today. Mr. Wonderful declined our sons offer to plow our driveway. So I am snowed in until it gets cleared.



jollypolly said:


> With all the medical business we haven't covered the air conditioner or brought in the lawn furniture. Only an inch of snow but due to rain the day before the snow on the car was frozen to the car. I just got the two Halloween items off the lawn yesterday. Brought one in each time I came by on my way into,the .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Where uncle worked they used ibm cards with square punch holes. They used them to make a hanging ball the size of a basket ball sprayed gold.


I'm sure I've come across IBM punch cards sometime in the dim and distant past, probably when I worked in an electronics factory!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I had a few thousand inches of a mess but got it unmessed. I thought I'd lost a,sleeve to the baby sweater on my way home from the hospital but it was in the bag. I tried to,use kitchner stitch to join sleeve to body but it didn't look nice so took it out and now the stitches are stretched a bit.


I find it very satisfying and therapeutic!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a sunny Norfolk. The cold wind has gone and it's quite pleasant out for November. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet so June might have a soggy arrival, still who cares we'll have fun anyway. Off for my eye appointment in half an hour, fingers crossed it's redeemable after all this time. Then home and get ready for tomorrow. Hope your Wednesday goes as you want it to. xx


Thinking of you at the eye clinic with fingers crossed! I have my waterproof at the ready!!xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am sure my parents were not thrilled with me. Then I turned out to be left handed and that really bothered my mother. She could not stand to watch me do things. As least they did not try to make me use my right hand.



Xiang said:


> Ahahaha ...... Mom got a real shock when I arrived, too! She was also expecting a boy also, but there was sweet lil ole me! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Best wishes for your eye appointment. It would be absolutely wonderful if your eye problem could finally be resolved.
June is just a ray of sunshine so even if it is raining your day will be brightened when she arrives.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a sunny Norfolk. The cold wind has gone and it's quite pleasant out for November. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet so June might have a soggy arrival, still who cares we'll have fun anyway. Off for my eye appointment in half an hour, fingers crossed it's redeemable after all this time. Then home and get ready for tomorrow. Hope your Wednesday goes as you want it to. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny London, sadly that's not going to last and we'll have rain here too - but at east snow is not yet forecast here!!!

Not got much to do today except to pack my back for my trip to Jacky's. I am going by train this time as the motorways can get nasty this time of year, especially if we get heavy rain. I have some more Christmas embroidery on the go so I will go and finish that in a minute.

Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well, warm and happy!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Wedding and babies are joyful topics. Sounds like it was time well spent.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful autumn day here. Did quite a bit of stitching of the town yesterday and then some knitting. Had fun with the coven yesterday, the talk was mostly about weddings and babies.
> 
> A bit of laundry today and then supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is our WI AGM and we will be having a new President as the old one is retiring after 7 years. She has been amazing and the new one will be as good. We are lucky to have such people in our organization.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Best wishes for your eye appointment. It would be absolutely wonderful if your eye problem could finally be resolved.
> June is just a ray of sunshine so even if it is raining your day will be brightened when she arrives.


Aww, sweet of you to say so! I am mostly upbeat and a 'glass half full' gal but I do have my moments too!!! :sm14: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not like untangling yarn. I find nothing satisfying or therapeutic about it. I am always very tempted by the scissors that is right next to my chair.


London Girl said:


> I find it very satisfying and therapeutic!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I am having a half empty day reading the posts on connections can fill that glass.


London Girl said:


> Aww, sweet of you to say so! I am mostly upbeat and a 'glass half full' gal but I do have my moments too!!! :sm14: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -17'C (1'F). We broke a cold record overnight. And it is not warming much today and overnight. I couldn't find my double layer bucket hat so I doubled up my two brioche hats and that was warm enough. And I found my heavy gloves from where my DD threw them in the car.
I was very happy with chubby car yesterday. I purposely drove through a pile that a snowplow had left at a corner and chubby car handled it beautifully.
There were over 400 accidents yesterday. The highway beyond my house was still closed from that major accident that was to the east of me, when I came home last night, so there must have been a big fire that damaged the road surface.
I haven't touched my Shifty sweater. I've been playing with the scarf and looking for more yarn for it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> When I am having a half empty day reading the posts on connections can fill that glass.


So true.
Still annoyed that KP is blocked at work, unless the security server blows up. :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not like untangling yarn. I find nothing satisfying or therapeutic about it. I am always very tempted by the scissors that is right next to my chair.


Too bad shipping is so high. I'd say box up your tangles and ship to one of us,  :sm02: We'll happily untangle.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London, sadly that's not going to last and we'll have rain here too - but at east snow is not yet forecast here!!!
> 
> Not got much to do today except to pack my back for my trip to Jacky's. I am going by train this time as the motorways can get nasty this time of year, especially if we get heavy rain. I have some more Christmas embroidery on the go so I will go and finish that in a minute.
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay safe, well, warm and happy!! xxxx


Why not let the train drive? I think that's a wonderful idea. I like your trains.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sure my parents were not thrilled with me. Then I turned out to be left handed and that really bothered my mother. She could not stand to watch me do things. As least they did not try to make me use my right hand.


My father was not happy with my ambidexterous brother. My mum is left handed and he spent a lot of time chiding her for letting my brother hold things with his left hand.
My left side is bigger and stronger than my right so I wouldn't be surprised if I was born a lefty too, and "got converted" early.
My sister is definitely a righty. There was no question there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Where uncle worked they used ibm cards with square punch holes. They used them to make a hanging ball the size of a basket ball sprayed gold.





London Girl said:


> I'm sure I've come across IBM punch cards sometime in the dim and distant past, probably when I worked in an electronics factory!


I'm going to date myself here. My first job was fixing the machines that punched those IBM punch cards. There were two major companies in Toronto that used them and the company that I worked for at that time was one of few that maintained the punch machines.
I can remember woven stars made of those punch cards.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, that is what I was remembering. I was a child when those were popular in my little corner of the world. 


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to date myself here. My first job was fixing the machines that punched those IBM punch cards. There were two major companies in Toronto that used them and the company that I worked for at that time was one of few that maintained the punch machines.
> I can remember woven stars made of those punch cards.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe many of us were not ready for the snow. It never snows in October except in 2019. Lawn mower is still on the tractor. Honeydoer will be over tomorrow to take off lawn mower and put on snow blower. Hope he has time to blow snow as it is suppose to snow again today. Mr. Wonderful declined our sons offer to plow our driveway. So I am snowed in until it gets cleared.


Our snowblower is still in the shed instead of the garage because the leaf bags haven't been picked up yet. 
Our patio furniture was put away and the lawn mowers folded down and prepped for winter. The barbeque is still standing in the snow because the snowblower is in its place in the shed.
We are expecting another 1-3 inches of snow again today.
Horseshoe Valley ski resort has opened. It is the earliest they have ever opened, but they have enough snow on the hills that people will be able to ski even if it warms up. Ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My mum wasn't a cake maker, I learned it all from school so it's not in the genes! I just occasionally _have_ to do some baking - and eating the results!! xxxx


Mum makes cakes. She made my sister's wedding cake with marzipan icing and hard icing decorations.
I was never interested.
Sister is, so she got mum's decorating equipment.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I just googled punch cards to see when they stopped being used. In 2012 they became obsolete. I thought it was longer ago than that. However, it says punch cards are still being used in some voting machines. After the voting mess in Florida I hope voting punch cards are now obsolete.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was going to buy different colored pants this time. However, I went with the same old navy and black. Most of my tops are navy or black. I could have chosen brown, green, or gray. I think like you do only chose a different pants colors to start.


My summer pants have more colour options, but all my winter pants are dark.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. It's a beautiful autumn day here. Did quite a bit of stitching of the town yesterday and then some knitting. Had fun with the coven yesterday, the talk was mostly about weddings and babies.
> 
> A bit of laundry today and then supermarket and fish and chips. This evening is our WI AGM and we will be having a new President as the old one is retiring after 7 years. She has been amazing and the new one will be as good. We are lucky to have such people in our organization.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
It's winter here. The back of the house where I am sitting is cold from a north wind. I need to go flip the baffle in the ducts downstairs. We need more air at the back of the house in winter and air conditioned air at the front during the summer.
It's good that you have good leadership for your WI. The senior's club around here doesn't have a leader at the moment and they are floundering. Mum won't even go to their meetings anymore. She and Stuart used to go to their movie days.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a sunny Norfolk. The cold wind has gone and it's quite pleasant out for November. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet so June might have a soggy arrival, still who cares we'll have fun anyway. Off for my eye appointment in half an hour, fingers crossed it's redeemable after all this time. Then home and get ready for tomorrow. Hope your Wednesday goes as you want it to. xx


Fingers are crossed, toes are crossed. Not sure how I'll drive, but I will be thinking of you.
I hope there is an easy fix for your eye.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now and bundle up.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:06 am EST and -17'C (1'F). We broke a cold record overnight. And it is not warming much today and overnight. I couldn't find my double layer bucket hat so I doubled up my two brioche hats and that was warm enough. And I found my heavy gloves from where my DD threw them in the car.
> I was very happy with chubby car yesterday. I purposely drove through a pile that a snowplow had left at a corner and chubby car handled it beautifully.
> There were over 400 accidents yesterday. The highway beyond my house was still closed from that major accident that was to the east of me, when I came home last night, so there must have been a big fire that damaged the road surface.
> I haven't touched my Shifty sweater. I've been playing with the scarf and looking for more yarn for it.


That is very scary weather you are having over there, hope you have your snow tyres on by now!!! Glad your car was up to the job! Please take care!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Why not let the train drive? I think that's a wonderful idea. I like your trains.


It's not a bad drive in the summer but not this time of the year. I get one train to London from here, then an underground train across London to King's Cross, then a train from there all the way to Jacky so it's not a bad journey, takes about 3 hours, door to door. Taking my knitting, of course!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My father was not happy with my ambidexterous brother. My mum is left handed and he spent a lot of time chiding her for letting my brother hold things with his left hand.
> My left side is bigger and stronger than my right so I wouldn't be surprised if I was born a lefty too, and "got converted" early.
> My sister is definitely a righty. There was no question there.


I didn't realise until I hurt my left hand, how much I do with it so I think I must be a bit ambidextrous!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to date myself here. My first job was fixing the machines that punched those IBM punch cards. There were two major companies in Toronto that used them and the company that I worked for at that time was one of few that maintained the punch machines.
> I can remember woven stars made of those punch cards.


Wow! That's a LOT of gold spray!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our snowblower is still in the shed instead of the garage because the leaf bags haven't been picked up yet.
> Our patio furniture was put away and the lawn mowers folded down and prepped for winter. The barbeque is still standing in the snow because the snowblower is in its place in the shed.
> We are expecting another 1-3 inches of snow again today.
> Horseshoe Valley ski resort has opened. It is the earliest they have ever opened, but they have enough snow on the hills that people will be able to ski even if it warms up. Ha ha ha ha.....


Good for somebody then!! :sm16: :sm26: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum makes cakes. She made my sister's wedding cake with marzipan icing and hard icing decorations.
> I was never interested.
> Sister is, so she got mum's decorating equipment.


Decorating is a no-no for me, I have done it, made my DD's 21st birthday cake and I've iced a few fun cakes but I don't enjoy it and am never happy with the results. Happy to just bake!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thinking of you at the eye clinic with fingers crossed! I have my waterproof at the ready!!xxxx


Appointment in some ways was a total waste of time, had drops and an eye scan then saw the doctor who told me exactly what I already knew but at least I'm now on the list for an op with only a 50% to 60% chance of success but probably won't be until in the new year. So still I wait. Glad you've got your waterproofs ready, sounds as though it's going to be wet tomorrow, still who cares we'll still have fun. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Appointment in some ways was a total waste of time, had drops and an eye scan then saw the doctor who told me exactly what I already knew but at least I'm now on the list for an op with only a 50% to 60% chance of success but probably won't be until in the new year. So still I wait. Glad you've got your waterproofs ready, sounds as though it's going to be wet tomorrow, still who cares we'll still have fun. xxxx


Well it's a start but would you still not consider going privately? You can't play games with eyes, they don't like it!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Enjoy your time together Jacky and June! 

After a quick catch up here, I'm off to do the grocery shopping. 

Love to all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a sunny Norfolk. The cold wind has gone and it's quite pleasant out for November. Tomorrow is forecast to be wet so June might have a soggy arrival, still who cares we'll have fun anyway. Off for my eye appointment in half an hour, fingers crossed it's redeemable after all this time. Then home and get ready for tomorrow. Hope your Wednesday goes as you want it to. xx


I hope the eye appointment at goes well. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wishing her well. I can understand how it is going thru so much waiting for it to be better. Glad it's going welll


Thanks Polly, we are a tough crew down here! x xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I like untangling yarn too. It's like solving a stringy puzzle. DD makes puzzles for me a lot.





jollypolly said:


> I thought I was the only one who felt that way. I had a few thousand inches of a mess but got it unmessed. I thought I'd lost a,sleeve to the baby sweater on my way home from the hospital but it was in the bag. I tried to,use kitchner stitch to join sleeve to body but it didn't look nice so took it out and now the stitches are stretched a bit.


I also love untangling yarn snarls, I think I have done it since I was a child! X0X0X0


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, we are a tough crew down here! x xoxoxo


That's good. Hang in there. As I am also. I'd like to be tougher.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The weather is rainy and freezing cold, but warm in the house. I've been to the over 60's and won. Some coconut chocolate creams and $3. Not fantastic but a win never the less. My AA renewal has come through the post, and blow me down its gone up $78. Well I don't think I'm paying that, I might have to shop around. I'll take it up Stephens and let him barter on the phone, he has more nerve than me.
> 
> I'm going to txt admin for Lisa and Angela after I've read the posts, just to make sure they are still not on kp.ive no more news for you all. So I'll catch up. Love yawl. X


AARP has a program here. $78 wow. Everything is going up here.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
> Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


He is gorgeous. And photogenic!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I'm back up at Stephens. I've had a hectic sort of day. Quite a happy one. Donna came this morning, so I helped her a little. I went in to see Karen, and Andrew was at the hospital for an appointment so I sat quite a while with her. And made a couple of drinks for us. Then I came up to Stephens travelling 30miles. Then Richard was filming for work so we were sort of involved with that. Then we went to tesco and. Had a costa, then came back and sorted some tea out, to be fair sue did that. So I've been quite busy. 

I had a dream last night, that Albert was giving me a big loving kiss. I woke up and wanted to cry, but I just got on with the day, although I've felt a bit teary today, but I'm fine and haven't cried or anything like that.

I haven't had a reply from admin, so I'm still keeping positive.
June....safe journey tomorrow unless you went today. Have a great time. 

And all of you, ....luv yawl....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't loose me????xxxx


You are back with me.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are back with me.....


Yeh. I will never leave you xxxxxxxx????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all. I'm back in Shoreline. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom slept most of the time I was there. Exciting company, aren't ?!! ???? Enjoyed my time with my sister, too. xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Friends of my mothers used those old IBM computer cards to make wreaths. It was many many years ago but I remember they folded them, spray painted them and added decorations.


I remember the wreaths too. They were stylish someone was creative thinking of how to make them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was going to buy different colored pants this time. However, I went with the same old navy and black. Most of my tops are navy or black. I could have chosen brown, green, or gray. I think like you do only chose a different pants colors to start.


That's so. I wore navy so many years I guess I tend to grey now. And I like pink and violet which I put with grey. Red and navy are my favorite combo. I could only afford one lipstick when young so I chose red. a few years ago I met a guy who worked where I shopped then and he remembered my red lipstick. I was thin as a telephone pole. No more.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe many of us were not ready for the snow. It never snows in October except in 2019. Lawn mower is still on the tractor. Honeydoer will be over tomorrow to take off lawn mower and put on snow blower. Hope he has time to blow snow as it is suppose to snow again today. Mr. Wonderful declined our sons offer to plow our driveway. So I am snowed in until it gets cleared.


Good that you have some help. I get claustrophobic when I can't get in the car and go. And fear flu. Man who worked on my house got the shot me got the flu really bad. He works in a hospital so must get the shot.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure I've come across IBM punch cards sometime in the dim and distant past, probably when I worked in an electronics factory!


I think at that time computers were really oversized. I had one in my classroom that was bulky and only black and white. if the child got the math fact right it gave a huge smiley face if got it wrong it told why and gave more practice. When they mastered a few it moved them to a new level. They loved it. Then a kid put something in the slot and broke it. The tech dept wouldn't fix it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I find it very satisfying and therapeutic!!


I did it while at the hospital and it was good I had it to do. I'm having anxiety tonight but trying to think positive. Those 'What ifs' keep popping into my thoughts. So I ignore them but weepy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am sure my parents were not thrilled with me. Then I turned out to be left handed and that really bothered my mother. She could not stand to watch me do things. As least they did not try to make me use my right hand.


My gram used both hands. I loved watching her. Son couldn't tie his shoes and the teacher was threatening to kick him out if gym so I bought him Velcro closing shoes. Solved the problem.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not like untangling yarn. I find nothing satisfying or therapeutic about it. I am always very tempted by the scissors that is right next to my chair.


I'm ok if I don't pull too hard and then it tightens in a knot. I like finding the place it comes from and passing it thru. It tangles often when I don't know which end to begging from and choose the wrong end


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to date myself here. My first job was fixing the machines that punched those IBM punch cards. There were two major companies in Toronto that used them and the company that I worked for at that time was one of few that maintained the punch machines.
> I can remember woven stars made of those punch cards.


I still think they are stylish. Where did you find the picture shown here? Very pretty.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum makes cakes. She made my sister's wedding cake with marzipan icing and hard icing decorations.
> I was never interested.
> Sister is, so she got mum's decorating equipment.


Love going into a bakery. The smells and variety just perk me. I asked my hub which room he wanted me to be good in and he didn't pick the kitchen. Smart man


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I just googled punch cards to see when they stopped being used. In 2012 they became obsolete. I thought it was longer ago than that. However, it says punch cards are still being used in some voting machines. After the voting mess in Florida I hope voting punch cards are now obsolete.


That date is surprising. I guess all machines are breakable. Hub fixed machines at his job and he was always learning new jobs so he wasn't layed off like men who just did one machine. Smart.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back up at Stephens. I've had a hectic sort of day. Quite a happy one. Donna came this morning, so I helped her a little. I went in to see Karen, and Andrew was at the hospital for an appointment so I sat quite a while with her. And made a couple of drinks for us. Then I came up to Stephens travelling 30miles. Then Richard was filming for work so we were sort of involved with that. Then we went to tesco and. Had a costa, then came back and sorted some tea out, to be fair sue did that. So I've been quite busy.
> 
> I had a dream last night, that Albert was giving me a big loving kiss. I woke up and wanted to cry, but I just got on with the day, although I've felt a bit teary today, but I'm fine and haven't cried or anything like that.
> 
> ...


That was hard. I'm sad for you. You are doing well and it hasn't been long he's gone. One day at a time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry for so many posts. That's what happens when I try to catch up. Glad I'm aware of your events.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sorry for so many posts. That's what happens when I try to catch up. Glad I'm aware of your events.


It's lovely to read all your posts Polly. Hope your son is doing ok. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back up at Stephens. I've had a hectic sort of day. Quite a happy one. Donna came this morning, so I helped her a little. I went in to see Karen, and Andrew was at the hospital for an appointment so I sat quite a while with her. And made a couple of drinks for us. Then I came up to Stephens travelling 30miles. Then Richard was filming for work so we were sort of involved with that. Then we went to tesco and. Had a costa, then came back and sorted some tea out, to be fair sue did that. So I've been quite busy.
> 
> I had a dream last night, that Albert was giving me a big loving kiss. I woke up and wanted to cry, but I just got on with the day, although I've felt a bit teary today, but I'm fine and haven't cried or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Susan, I'm on my way now, Thursday. So glad Albert popped in to say hello!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I believe if you are as old as I am and left handed you are some what ambidextrous. In the olden days so many things were only made for right handed people that a lefty was forced to adapt. 


jollypolly said:


> My gram used both hands. I loved watching her. Son couldn't tie his shoes and the teacher was threatening to kick him out if gym so I bought him Velcro closing shoes. Solved the problem.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot. 


jollypolly said:


> I'm ok if I don't pull too hard and then it tightens in a knot. I like finding the place it comes from and passing it thru. It tangles often when I don't know which end to begging from and choose the wrong end


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I believe if you are as old as I am and left handed you are some what ambidextrous. In the olden days so many things were only made for right handed people that a lefty was forced to adapt.


Yes quite agree, I'm a lefty but if that arm gets tired I can swap over and do a lot things with my right hand. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a very wet Norfolk but who cares, June is on her way and we're all ready. The house is nice and warm and lots of food ready to be cooked, now need to move all my stuff off the settee and we'll be ready to go and meet her train. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot.


Thanks! I also find that if you can loosen a knot slightly then get the tip of some little pointy scissors in there, open the scissors and the knot is free!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very wet Norfolk but who cares, June is on her way and we're all ready. The house is nice and warm and lots of food ready to be cooked, now need to move all my stuff off the settee and we'll be ready to go and meet her train. xx


Happy to sit on your yarn and knitting but maybe not your needles - for several reasons!! I'm on the train which is just pulling out of King's Cross!! See you soon!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). And it's snowing, again.
I was so tired last night that I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didn't wake up until my alarm went off. Bella-kitty slept with mum last night after she couldn't get me to pet her. She's had lots of pets and cuddles this morning.
I frogged that scarf that I was working on. It was just too dark. I tried it with a white background and I don't like that either. I'll have to keep trying until I find the right colour.
Knit Night tonight so I can choose some yarn then.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks! I also find that if you can loosen a knot slightly then get the tip of some little pointy scissors in there, open the scissors and the knot is free!!


Safe travels and enjoy your time in Norfolk. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy to sit on your yarn and knitting but maybe not your needles - for several reasons!! I'm on the train which is just pulling out of King's Cross!! See you soon!! Xxxx


Have a happy and safe journey.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot.





London Girl said:


> Thanks! I also find that if you can loosen a knot slightly then get the tip of some little pointy scissors in there, open the scissors and the knot is free!!


A small crochet hook also works for loosening up knots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very wet Norfolk but who cares, June is on her way and we're all ready. The house is nice and warm and lots of food ready to be cooked, now need to move all my stuff off the settee and we'll be ready to go and meet her train. xx


It sounds like the perfect day to stay inside and knit and chatter.
Have a great time together.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good AGM last night, lots of funny anecdotes from the retiring President and she was given some lovely gifts.

Have to make a birthday cake for Lin's party tomorrow and I might walk into town. After that I might just sit and knit.

DS telephoned yesterday and they are coming over 2 weeks before Christmas for a short visit, but we will be able to take them Christmas shopping.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes quite agree, I'm a lefty but if that arm gets tired I can swap over and do a lot things with my right hand. xx


I can only do that with knitting, but it helps me knit longer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot.


Thanks for that idea. I hadn't heard this one before.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe if you are as old as I am and left handed you are some what ambidextrous. In the olden days so many things were only made for right handed people that a lefty was forced to adapt.


I remember can openers were my mum's annoyance. There were no left handed openers. She used to get me to open the cans.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sorry for so many posts. That's what happens when I try to catch up. Glad I'm aware of your events.


Don't apologize, just keep talking. It's nice to hear from you.
We're still missing Lisa and Angela. It doesn't sound like their area will be unblocked anytime soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Love going into a bakery. The smells and variety just perk me. I asked my hub which room he wanted me to be good in and he didn't pick the kitchen. Smart man


I have to be careful not to go into a bakery when I'm hungrey. I come home with more baked goods than we can possibly eat. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I still think they are stylish. Where did you find the picture shown here? Very pretty.


It was a google images search. There were a couple of pictures that you could tell how old they were.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My gram used both hands. I loved watching her. Son couldn't tie his shoes and the teacher was threatening to kick him out if gym so I bought him Velcro closing shoes. Solved the problem.


My DD still can't tie a shoe lace properly. I FAILED AS A PARENT. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
She usually buys slip on shoes now. So do I. We have a stool near the front door for sitting on and putting your shoes on. But mum usually has her purse on it because she can't bend well. It just became easier to use slip ons instead of sitting on the floor to do up your shoes. And now that it is winter, no one sits on the floor because the front throw rug is usually wet from snow.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think at that time computers were really oversized. I had one in my classroom that was bulky and only black and white. if the child got the math fact right it gave a huge smiley face if got it wrong it told why and gave more practice. When they mastered a few it moved them to a new level. They loved it. Then a kid put something in the slot and broke it. The tech dept wouldn't fix it.


I worked on one of the first "laptops" in the late 70s. It was built into a Samsonite steel suitcase and ran one program for testing ports on mainframe computers. It had fists full of cables and jacks for attaching it to the mainframe. And it didn't have a battery because the batteries were too heavy, you had to plug it in. But it did have a 4" black and white screen that popped up out of the suitcase.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good that you have some help. I get claustrophobic when I can't get in the car and go. And fear flu. Man who worked on my house got the shot me got the flu really bad. He works in a hospital so must get the shot.


It takes 2 weeks for the flu shot to be effective. Unfortunately, here, the shots have been in short supply all month so lots of people got the shot but had already been exposed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. I'm back in Shoreline. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom slept most of the time I was there. Exciting company, aren't ?!! ???? Enjoyed my time with my sister, too. xxxooo


I'm glad it was a good visit.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). And it's snowing, again.
> I was so tired last night that I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didn't wake up until my alarm went off. Bella-kitty slept with mum last night after she couldn't get me to pet her. She's had lots of pets and cuddles this morning.
> I frogged that scarf that I was working on. It was just too dark. I tried it with a white background and I don't like that either. I'll have to keep trying until I find the right colour.
> Knit Night tonight so I can choose some yarn then.


Sorry that didn't work out for you, better luck next time! Hope you find the perfect yarn this evening!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back up at Stephens. I've had a hectic sort of day. Quite a happy one. Donna came this morning, so I helped her a little. I went in to see Karen, and Andrew was at the hospital for an appointment so I sat quite a while with her. And made a couple of drinks for us. Then I came up to Stephens travelling 30miles. Then Richard was filming for work so we were sort of involved with that. Then we went to tesco and. Had a costa, then came back and sorted some tea out, to be fair sue did that. So I've been quite busy.
> 
> I had a dream last night, that Albert was giving me a big loving kiss. I woke up and wanted to cry, but I just got on with the day, although I've felt a bit teary today, but I'm fine and haven't cried or anything like that.
> 
> ...


Love you too.
I guess Albert wanted to let you know that he was still thinking of you too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> AARP has a program here. $78 wow. Everything is going up here.


That's the truth.
Except my paycheque. It isn't going up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Safe travels and enjoy your time in Norfolk. xxx


Thank you, will do!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a happy and safe journey.


Thanks Nitz!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good AGM last night, lots of funny anecdotes from the retiring President and she was given some lovely gifts.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for Lin's party tomorrow and I might walk into town. After that I might just sit and knit.
> 
> ...


That'll be nice! I've been busy trying to find things to stuff in my case for Vietnam!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, we are a tough crew down here! x xoxoxo


It's a good thing.
https://myfirewatch.landgate.wa.gov.au/
That's a lot of fires.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That'll be nice! I've been busy trying to find things to stuff in my case for Vietnam!! Xxxx


I thought you were going in February?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Appointment in some ways was a total waste of time, had drops and an eye scan then saw the doctor who told me exactly what I already knew but at least I'm now on the list for an op with only a 50% to 60% chance of success but probably won't be until in the new year. So still I wait. Glad you've got your waterproofs ready, sounds as though it's going to be wet tomorrow, still who cares we'll still have fun. xxxx


Could you get a second opinion? Or would you have to wait several months for that too?
Enjoy your visit with June. I know you'll have fun catching up.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi all. I'm back in Shoreline. Had a good visit yesterday although my mom slept most of the time I was there. Exciting company, aren't ?!! ???? Enjoyed my time with my sister, too. xxxooo


Is your mum not too well or taking meds that she's sleepy? Glad you enjoyed the trip anyway and had a good visit with your sister!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think at that time computers were really oversized. I had one in my classroom that was bulky and only black and white. if the child got the math fact right it gave a huge smiley face if got it wrong it told why and gave more practice. When they mastered a few it moved them to a new level. They loved it. Then a kid put something in the slot and broke it. The tech dept wouldn't fix it.


 :sm16: :sm16: :sm22:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I did it while at the hospital and it was good I had it to do. I'm having anxiety tonight but trying to think positive. Those 'What ifs' keep popping into my thoughts. So I ignore them but weepy.


Look at your card, This too....!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I thought you were going in February?


Yes that's right, will be a late Christmas!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sorry that didn't work out for you, better luck next time! Hope you find the perfect yarn this evening!!


Morning, doesn't time crawl when you're waiting? Never mind you'll be here within the hour. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Decorating is a no-no for me, I have done it, made my DD's 21st birthday cake and I've iced a few fun cakes but I don't enjoy it and am never happy with the results. Happy to just bake!!


You can't be as bad as these cake fails, and people paid money for these.
https://ruinmyweek.com/fails/cake-fails/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not a bad drive in the summer but not this time of the year. I get one train to London from here, then an underground train across London to King's Cross, then a train from there all the way to Jacky so it's not a bad journey, takes about 3 hours, door to door. Taking my knitting, of course!! xxxx


3 hours train ride would get me to London, Ontario. Or the other way would get me to Cornwall, Ontario. 
Of course you are taking your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I tried to sign off by KP wouldn't let me. ha ha.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, doesn't time crawl when you're waiting? Never mind you'll be here within the hour. xxxx


Next stop Littleport! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

At first I thought you were a tad bit daft to use a scissors to undo a knit. Then I realized the wisdom on your idea. I will try it. I have been using a small crochet hook or tiny double point. Or I use the scissors and cut it.
✂????



London Girl said:


> Thanks! I also find that if you can loosen a knot slightly then get the tip of some little pointy scissors in there, open the scissors and the knot is free!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have adapted a way to work the can openers. What I had problems with were scissors. The left handed one I got as a teenager made cutting even more difficult. Now I dislike measuring cups. I am always looking at the side that has metric on it. I wish I had an old one that had U.S. measurements on both sides. Hm. Wonder if cups in the U.K. have U.S. measurements on the back side. Which would be the right side for me. I bet not.



nitz8catz said:


> I remember can openers were my mum's annoyance. There were no left handed openers. She used to get me to open the cans.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I even have to make sure I am not hungry when I place our weekly food order. Two weeks ago I had two candy bars and two packages of cookies. 


nitz8catz said:


> I have to be careful not to go into a bakery when I'm hungrey. I come home with more baked goods than we can possibly eat. :sm17:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I taught all the grands how to tie shoes. When they watched me I was the mirror image and that was helpful for them. Sort of learning how to knit by watching a person who knits left handed. 


nitz8catz said:


> My DD still can't tie a shoe lace properly. I FAILED AS A PARENT. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> She usually buys slip on shoes now. So do I. We have a stool near the front door for sitting on and putting your shoes on. But mum usually has her purse on it because she can't bend well. It just became easier to use slip ons instead of sitting on the floor to do up your shoes. And now that it is winter, no one sits on the floor because the front throw rug is usually wet from snow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Susan, I'm on my way now, Thursday. So glad Albert popped in to say hello!! Xxxx


Safe travels. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well June has duly arrived and brought the sunshine with her, well it's stopped raining anyway. Had some soup and we are now nattering and knitting. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is your mum not too well or taking meds that she's sleepy? Glad you enjoyed the trip anyway and had a good visit with your sister!! Xxxx


She has slow developing Parkinson's, and it's now getting worse. I think some of it may be her meds. It was good I went, though, in spite of all that. She's 88 so some of the sleepiness just could be her age along with the meds. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I envy you both. Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Well June has duly arrived and brought the sunshine with her, well it's stopped raining anyway. Had some soup and we are now nattering and knitting. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I envy you both. Sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens and it's so cold, and of course raining.i called at Asda on my way home And I only need one more Christmas present I think. I've been cuddled up to the radiator and before I had my dinner I went in to see Karen. Andrew has been to the hospital and he has to have is other hip replaced. So I shall be on drinks duty in February he thinks.

Angela and Lisa I can't help you to get on line. And I still haven't had a reply. So I'll go on wattsApp to say hello until you get sorted. I left Richard at home ,working. He really does seem into this, the novelty isn't wearing off. It's a pleasure to see. I hope they keep him on after the three months.

June, I hope you got to Barnies safe and sound and you both have a brill time. And the weather stays fine for you.

That's all I've got to say, so love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, we are a tough crew down here! x xoxoxo


Judi....I hope you are a long, long way from the fires. Stay safe. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's lovely to read all your posts Polly. Hope your son is doing ok. Xxx


Like she said☝


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, I'm home from Stephens and it's so cold, and of course raining.i called at Asda on my way home And I only need one more Christmas present I think. I've been cuddled up to the radiator and before I had my dinner I went in to see Karen. Andrew has been to the hospital and he has to have is other hip replaced. So I shall be on drinks duty in February he thinks.
> 
> Angela and Lisa I can't help you to get on line. And I still haven't had a reply. So I'll go on wattsApp to say hello until you get sorted. I left Richard at home ,working. He really does seem into this, the novelty isn't wearing off. It's a pleasure to see. I hope they keep him on after the three months.
> 
> ...


Yes thank you, arrived safely after a very pleasant journey and haven't stopped chatting since I got here! Just had a wonderful roast duck dinner, full to capacity now!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes thank you, arrived safely after a very pleasant journey and haven't stopped chatting since I got here! Just had a wonderful roast duck dinner, full to capacity now!! Xxxx


Great! Sounds wonderful and I know you two will have a great time together! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sorry for so many posts. That's what happens when I try to catch up. Glad I'm aware of your events.


Polly, it is great to see your posts now; when we didn't see much of you earlier. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My gram used both hands. I loved watching her. Son couldn't tie his shoes and the teacher was threatening to kick him out if gym so I bought him Velcro closing shoes. Solved the problem.





jinx said:


> I believe if you are as old as I am and left handed you are some what ambidextrous. In the olden days so many things were only made for right handed people that a lefty was forced to adapt.


Some of us were fortunate enough to be born Ambidextrous, but that bought about its own unique problems! I have huge problems differentiationg between left and right, so it often became quite a challenge sometimes, especially when someone gives a direction to form left, or right; or to move one's left foot, or right foot! I have also had the odd occasion, where I have picked a pen up with my left hand, began writing, and had someone comment that they thought I was right handed! That is usually ,when I realise that I am writing, quite legibly, with my left hand! I continue to do this, firstly, incase my right hand gets injured in someway, & secondly to show the grandies that it is quite useful,to be able to use both hands equally well!

I am also ambidextrous with my feet, as I have found that when I am playing football with Mint, I can use either foot, and kick the ball really well! If I was a child now, I could be playing Soccer; I am unable to catch a ball, but I can kick a ball, and direct it accurately, to any position I choose, and playing hockey was really easy for me also!! I just could not play any game, where the ball was mostly in the air, catching the ball was important, or hitting a ball with a bat, or raquet, was part of the game, but along the ground, was best for me! ???????????? ????⚽????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm ok if I don't pull too hard and then it tightens in a knot. I like finding the place it comes from and passing it thru. It tangles often when I don't know which end to begging from and choose the wrong end





jinx said:


> If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot.


Polly, I can vouch for this method, as I have needed to use it, on the odd (numerous) times that Mint got hold of a ball of my wool, and decided to have a game with it, out in the yard. Thankfully she had not had it long enough, to destroy the fibre, as it was one that I had saved to get, so it wasn't a cheaper ball of acrylic yarn; and I learnt to put my fibres into a really secure place that she couldn't get into!???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a very wet Norfolk but who cares, June is on her way and we're all ready. The house is nice and warm and lots of food ready to be cooked, now need to move all my stuff off the settee and we'll be ready to go and meet her train. xx


I know you will have a wonderful time together, but OH how I wish I could be there also!

We have arrived home :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: safely, and have had no further scary events, since the one on Tuesday, and I hope we never have one again; otherwise the Caravan will be sold!????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Happy to sit on your yarn and knitting but maybe not your needles - for several reasons!! I'm on the train which is just pulling out of King's Cross!! See you soon!! Xxxx


I really miss my twice a year train trip to Adelaide, and back, I just love train travel, and would gladly use that mode of travel, instead of car travel, because the trains have much fewer accidents, than cars do, and one has more space, and can also get up and walk around a bit! It is just so expensive now, unless there is a family member working somewhere within the Rail System, then I think there is a family discount!
Enjoy the train ride, and your little break! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EDT and -5'C (23'F). And it's snowing, again.
> I was so tired last night that I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow and didn't wake up until my alarm went off. Bella-kitty slept with mum last night after she couldn't get me to pet her. She's had lots of pets and cuddles this morning.
> I frogged that scarf that I was working on. It was just too dark. I tried it with a white background and I don't like that either. I'll have to keep trying until I find the right colour.
> Knit Night tonight so I can choose some yarn then.


From my memory, and this photo, the colours iu this one, are much cleaver, than in the previous photo, but am very curious, to see the colours you ultimately choose! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a good AGM last night, lots of funny anecdotes from the retiring President and she was given some lovely gifts.
> 
> Have to make a birthday cake for Lin's party tomorrow and I might walk into town. After that I might just sit and knit.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful visit, which I am sure you will! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't apologize, just keep talking. It's nice to hear from you.
> We're still missing Lisa and Angela. It doesn't sound like their area will be unblocked anytime soon.


I hope they can get back on soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to be careful not to go into a bakery when I'm hungrey. I come home with more baked goods than we can possibly eat. :sm17:


There are 2 Bakeries, in Pt Augusta, which make some absolutely delicious things; which DH & I visit on our shopping day, for a treat. We don't do more often than that, otherwise we would spend too much, so we only buy our lunches, each fortnight; so we don't get too used to them! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's lovely to read all your posts Polly. Hope your son is doing ok. Xxx


Thank you. He's on a ton of pills and if they don't help he could need serious surgery. I'm hoping for the best. Someone told us about a young man who had his bowel removed. Not good to hear. A lady in my group just said she lives fine with lifestyle changes so I'm feeling more confident.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I believe if you are as old as I am and left handed you are some what ambidextrous. In the olden days so many things were only made for right handed people that a lefty was forced to adapt.


I've tried using my right hand and couldn't master it. But I'm not even good st driving in reverse. Was at the gas pump and car blocked my leaving so had to back out. I thought the man pumping looked worried. 
I taught printing to small leftys. They did fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have a tight knot try this. Twist the yarn making the natural twist of the yarn tighter. That makes the yarn thinner and easier to unknot.


Good to know. I'll remember that. I'm putting the sleeves in the baby sweater. It's in garter stitch and looked nice in the picture but seems plain. I'm thinking there might be a way to perk it up.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks! I also find that if you can loosen a knot slightly then get the tip of some little pointy scissors in there, open the scissors and the knot is free!!


Another good idea for me to try.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> A small crochet hook also works for loosening up knots.


I didn't know that either. Crochet hook in hand I'm armed and dangerous.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Don't apologize, just keep talking. It's nice to hear from you.
> We're still missing Lisa and Angela. It doesn't sound like their area will be unblocked anytime soon.


I'm happy to be here. It's like having a friend ring the doorbell. Glad you all are here.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My DD still can't tie a shoe lace properly. I FAILED AS A PARENT. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> She usually buys slip on shoes now. So do I. We have a stool near the front door for sitting on and putting your shoes on. But mum usually has her purse on it because she can't bend well. It just became easier to use slip ons instead of sitting on the floor to do up your shoes. And now that it is winter, no one sits on the floor because the front throw rug is usually wet from snow.


I usually wear thongs, or Ugg Boots, but I do have 2 other pair of shoes, incaseI have somewhere special to go to; but the magority of the time, I am barefoot. I have found that I really do not like to have my feet enclosed in a pair of shoes, because then my feet get extremely hot, and the more days I wear shoes, the more painful my feet get! . It is very fortunatethat I live in a more temperate Climate Region, as I don't think that thongs would go to great; in the snow! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have to be careful not to go into a bakery when I'm hungrey. I come home with more baked goods than we can possibly eat. :sm17:


When I was youngsters was a German couple who had a bakery that you could smell out on the sidewalk. They never passed the business on which is a shame because they made some unique items. I never thought to work there and learn from them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My DD still can't tie a shoe lace properly. I FAILED AS A PARENT. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> She usually buys slip on shoes now. So do I. We have a stool near the front door for sitting on and putting your shoes on. But mum usually has her purse on it because she can't bend well. It just became easier to use slip ons instead of sitting on the floor to do up your shoes. And now that it is winter, no one sits on the floor because the front throw rug is usually wet from snow.


I've misplaced my boots which I saw last week so I bought a cheap pair til,I find the others. They just didn't seem the same. Not 2 left feet but finally I saw the laces were the same color but not the same thickness and one was an inch on each side longer. Changed the laces and now they are ok. funny how I felt it before I knew it.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good that you have some help. I get claustrophobic when I can't get in the car and go. And fear flu. Man who worked on my house got the shot me got the flu really bad. He works in a hospital so must get the shot.





nitz8catz said:


> It takes 2 weeks for the flu shot to be effective. Unfortunately, here, the shots have been in short supply all month so lots of people got the shot but had already been exposed.


Yes that happens to a huge amount of people, and they usually blame the flue shot for that particular case of the flu, and it also feels like a very severe case! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I worked on one of the first "laptops" in the late 70s. It was built into a Samsonite steel suitcase and ran one program for testing ports on mainframe computers. It had fists full of cables and jacks for attaching it to the mainframe. And it didn't have a battery because the batteries were too heavy, you had to plug it in. But it did have a 4" black and white screen that popped up out of the suitcase.


I wonder if there might be one in a museum somewhere. Jimmy Kimble did a piece about young people not knowing how to use a pay phone booth. The young lady had no idea. How could she when she probably wasn't born yet


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a good thing.
> https://myfirewatch.landgate.wa.gov.au/
> That's a lot of fires.


OMG. Are you near any of them? Hope you are ok.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That'll be nice! I've been busy trying to find things to stuff in my case for Vietnam!! Xxxx


Just pack the minimum, and buy what you need, when you get there, they will be a lot cheaper! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a good thing.
> https://myfirewatch.landgate.wa.gov.au/
> That's a lot of fires.


I had a look at that map, and that was a huge number of fires! Glad there were none of those near us, but so sorry for those living near those fires! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look at your card, This too....!! Xxxx


I will. I was so upset I forgot to look at it. When I get in a hole it takes a bit of time to climb out. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You can't be as bad as these cake fails, and people paid money for these.
> https://ruinmyweek.com/fails/cake-fails/


Unbelievable. I'm laughing so hard. Best for me was the hard drive.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I even have to make sure I am not hungry when I place our weekly food order. Two weeks ago I had two candy bars and two packages of cookies.


If I'm hungry when I grocery shop I get different snacks which I don't need. A cake, a pie, Icecream and cookies with a few good food items.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Like she said☝


Thank you too. I enjoy your posts and feel bad sometimes when things go amiss. No rose garden here either. I haven't read what you are winning lately . Do you still go there?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, it is great to see your posts now; when we didn't see much of you earlier. xoxoxo


Things were such I couldn't but tho things aren't good I'm getting me time late but ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, I can vouch for this method, as I have needed to use it, on the odd (numerous) times that Mint got hold of a ball of my wool, and decided to have a game with it, out in the yard. Thankfully she had not had it long enough, to destroy the fibre, as it was one that I had saved to get, so it wasn't a cheaper ball of acrylic yarn; and I learnt to put my fibres into a really secure place that she couldn't get into!???????????????????? xoxoxo


Mint has good 'taste' in yarn. I can only blame myself. I start the skein on the wrong end and it goes amiss after that.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi....I hope you are a long, long way from the fires. Stay safe. Xx


Thank you Susan, we were a long way from the fires at Pt Lincoln, and the other fires were a state, or more, away from where I was. Anyone who was in the proximity of any fires, were evacuated; so nobody was hurt, as far as I am aware! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, I can vouch for this method, as I have needed to use it, on the odd (numerous) times that Mint got hold of a ball of my wool, and decided to have a game with it, out in the yard. Thankfully she had not had it long enough, to destroy the fibre, as it was one that I had saved to get, so it wasn't a cheaper ball of acrylic yarn; and I learnt to put my fibres into a really secure place that she couldn't get into!???????????????????? xoxoxo


Mint has good 'taste' in yarn. I can only blame myself. I start the skein on the wrong end and it goes amiss from there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> OMG. Are you near any of them? Hope you are ok.


No Polly I, nor any of my family, are near any of those fires! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I really miss my twice a year train trip to Adelaide, and back, I just love train travel, and would gladly use that mode of travel, instead of car travel, because the trains have much fewer accidents, than cars do, and one has more space, and can also get up and walk around a bit! It is just so expensive now, unless there is a family member working somewhere within the Rail System, then I think there is a family discount!
> Enjoy the train ride, and your little break! xoxoxo


I like the train too, for the same reasons. My only downside is that if I am not headed to the south east of the UK, I have to get into Central London, then across it to whichever station takes me in the right direction! Fortunately, I have my senior rail card which helps with the cost considerably!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just pack the minimum, and buy what you need, when you get there, they will be a lot cheaper! ???? xoxoxo


Yes, I think that's the plan!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I'm hungry when I grocery shop I get different snacks which I don't need. A cake, a pie, Icecream and cookies with a few good food items.


Yes, me too, you tell yourself you'll pace yourself and not eat much of it. Yeah, right!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good early morning from a cool and slightly overcast Norfolk! Slept very well in my comfy bed and have just had a lovely cup of tea delivered to my bedside!
Not sure what the plan is today, depends on what the weather does so watch this space!! Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rather wet Surrey. I have to make a birthday cake for Lin this morning and then off to the party this afternoon. Mr P is on school pick up and ballet school duties again today. And unfortunately he will have to do it again in 2 weeks time as Iwill be at Susan's. It's as if I planned t that way, but he does like picking up LM.

Managed to walk down to town and back yesterday and some more knitting on the town. 

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull but so far dry Norfolk. Have only just managed to get on here as we seem to have been chatting all morning. Think we are going into Kings Lynn soon so will have a quick visit to the yarn shop and then see if we can find some of historic Kings Lynn, won't be out too long as I want to get tomorrows meal sorted as I expect we will be at Sandringham for a lot of the day. More later. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -5'C (23'F). The snow continued all day yesterday, even though it was forecast to stop at noon. We are white and more ski resorts are opening early. It will go slightly above freezing today just when precipitation comes down so it will be messy this afternoon.
We had a department meeting yesterday detailing the projects that we will be doing next year. It was a snooze-fest as usual and my table spent the whole time counting how many times our big boss said "like" (321 times). He's a millennial tech wiz, but not a good speaker. I did find that the software that I have been using for the last 7 years will not be renewed (saving $100K), but the new software is not in place. Also users will be presented with a web page to ask for all their IT needs (apparently this is the new way that all things IT are going). Our users can't fill out forms now. The web page is not going to work, except for fellow millennials.
Knit Night was busy. Apparently the LYS has been busy all week long. (Might have something to do with the BIG NEON sign that the owner rented saying their is a yarn store in this strip mall.) One of the ladies who has a house in Arizona has just come back. She needed a growth on her face removed. She had a HUGE plaster/bandaid on it now. She was astonished at the news coverage down in Arizona. Apparently she learned more about what was happening in the US by listening to the Canadian news!
I'm almost ready for the brioche class on Saturday. I have all my teaching aids. I just need to print out the handouts and the cowl pattern. The last time, one of the speedy knitters actually finished her cowl during the two hour class.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Oh wow. I just got the "I am not a robot" screen that people were complaining about on the main thread.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but so far dry Norfolk. Have only just managed to get on here as we seem to have been chatting all morning. Think we are going into Kings Lynn soon so will have a quick visit to the yarn shop and then see if we can find some of historic Kings Lynn, won't be out too long as I want to get tomorrows meal sorted as I expect we will be at Sandringham for a lot of the day. More later. Have a good day, nearly weekend. xx


Then you must be having a great visit together. I hope the weather continues to be good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather wet Surrey. I have to make a birthday cake for Lin this morning and then off to the party this afternoon. Mr P is on school pick up and ballet school duties again today. And unfortunately he will have to do it again in 2 weeks time as Iwill be at Susan's. It's as if I planned t that way, but he does like picking up LM.
> 
> Managed to walk down to town and back yesterday and some more knitting on the town.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
I have to admit, I haven't been doing my walk around the walking path behind the Town of Whitby building. It's been too cold or too snowy and they don't clear that track in winter, so I only walk it when it's a sunny day and the sun has had a chance to melt some of the snow.
Good for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good early morning from a cool and slightly overcast Norfolk! Slept very well in my comfy bed and have just had a lovely cup of tea delivered to my bedside!
> Not sure what the plan is today, depends on what the weather does so watch this space!! Lots of love xxxxx


A cup of tea to your bed, how lovely. 
I'm sure whatever you end up doing with be great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, me too, you tell yourself you'll pace yourself and not eat much of it. Yeah, right!! ???? Xxxx


I do have a big bag of Lindor flavoured chocolate balls beside my knitting area. I allow myself 1 ball for dessert. The bag lasts about 3 months.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like the train too, for the same reasons. My only downside is that if I am not headed to the south east of the UK, I have to get into Central London, then across it to whichever station takes me in the right direction! Fortunately, I have my senior rail card which helps with the cost considerably!! Xxxx


All trains here go through Union Station in Toronto. It's a very busy station as the subway trains also go under this station. So, if you can make your way through all the people, you can get on any train to anywhere in Toronto, Canada, and the US.
We don't have any senior rail cards over here. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you Susan, we were a long way from the fires at Pt Lincoln, and the other fires were a state, or more, away from where I was. Anyone who was in the proximity of any fires, were evacuated; so nobody was hurt, as far as I am aware! xoxoxo


I hope the fires continue to stay a long way away from you and your family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> If I'm hungry when I grocery shop I get different snacks which I don't need. A cake, a pie, Icecream and cookies with a few good food items.


My downfall is cookies. I come home with more cookies than everyone can eat. The squirrels do get them sometimes, but not the chocolate or chocolate chip ones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Just pack the minimum, and buy what you need, when you get there, they will be a lot cheaper! ???? xoxoxo


Our airlines have been telling us that the best way to travel is to just take a carryon, buy a piece of luggage at your destination and bring that home with all your purchases. That's ok, if you intend to buy all your clothes at your destination!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if there might be one in a museum somewhere. Jimmy Kimble did a piece about young people not knowing how to use a pay phone booth. The young lady had no idea. How could she when she probably wasn't born yet


But give them a cell phone and they will be teaching you about all the features that you didnt' even know were there.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wishing her well. I can understand how it is going thru so much waiting for it to be better. Glad it's going welll


Thanks Polly, I hope your son is beginning to improve also! Even tho they are adults now, we still worry about them, but sometimes our children think we should stop about them, and think more about ourselves; but it is very hard to turn the worry mode off, once it has been activated! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> When I was youngsters was a German couple who had a bakery that you could smell out on the sidewalk. They never passed the business on which is a shame because they made some unique items. I never thought to work there and learn from them.


Port Hope's bakery and butcher shop have both closed because their children didn't want to take on the business. There is a bakery in Cobourg, but I can never get there before everything is gone. They have a small wood oven and don't make large quantities.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Quantas just did a non-stop flight from London to Australia, 19 hours and 19 minutes, and two sunrises, setting a record. The aisle is wide enough that people were able to do exercises in it. Which is good since the flight was so long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I usually wear thongs, or Ugg Boots, but I do have 2 other pair of shoes, incaseI have somewhere special to go to; but the magority of the time, I am barefoot. I have found that I really do not like to have my feet enclosed in a pair of shoes, because then my feet get extremely hot, and the more days I wear shoes, the more painful my feet get! . It is very fortunatethat I live in a more temperate Climate Region, as I don't think that thongs would go to great; in the snow! ???????????? xoxoxo


You wouldn't believe what silly Canadians wear. I've seen shorts in December and a lot of running shoes. My sister used to wear a raincoat all winter when she lived in Toronto and she went hatless because she didn't want to muss her incredibly straight hair. ( :sm16: )
I'm finding that my feet are more sensitive than they used to be. I used to run across the hot stones on the beach in the summers at our old house. Now I can barely walk over an uneven surface.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I didn't know that either. Crochet hook in hand I'm armed and dangerous.


 :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: Those knots don't stand a chance. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Good to know. I'll remember that. I'm putting the sleeves in the baby sweater. It's in garter stitch and looked nice in the picture but seems plain. I'm thinking there might be a way to perk it up.


Stripes are easy in garter stitch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now and head to work. 
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Decorating is a no-no for me, I have done it, made my DD's 21st birthday cake and I've iced a few fun cakes but I don't enjoy it and am never happy with the results. Happy to just bake!!


I think I might bethe same, when it comes to cakes, although I have decorated afew of them, in my time! I also made Sissy & Joe's wedding cake, & every one said it was beautiful, so I am happy with that! ????????????
I also made a Dolly Varden cake for DD3, when she was about 5, and she loved that cake, but I have no idea how I did it, because I had only seen it made once, and I think mum had made it for my younger sister. ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Appointment in some ways was a total waste of time, had drops and an eye scan then saw the doctor who told me exactly what I already knew but at least I'm now on the list for an op with only a 50% to 60% chance of success but probably won't be until in the new year. So still I wait. Glad you've got your waterproofs ready, sounds as though it's going to be wet tomorrow, still who cares we'll still have fun. xxxx


Is it ok to ask exactly what is wrong with your eye? 
Is it any thing to do with Cateracts, or Glaucoma?
Anyway, whatever the problem is, I do hope you get better than 50% or 60% improvement.
I am still waiting for nohfecation of an appointment, for my eye problem. The blurring in my eye has increased a little, and it has some pain in the mornings, which I am not sure if it is from dust, or something else with the eye! If I haven't heard from the Specialist Clinic on Monday, then I will give them a call, just to check! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's good. Hang in there. As I am also. I'd like to be tougher.


I think you are tough enough, you have lived through many things, and you are still managing your life, as well as anyone else I know! Don't be so rough on yourself, give yourself a compliment, now & then! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> That's so. I wore navy so many years I guess I tend to grey now. And I like pink and violet which I put with grey. Red and navy are my favorite combo. I could only afford one lipstick when young so I chose red. a few years ago I met a guy who worked where I shopped then and he remembered my red lipstick. I was thin as a telephone pole. No more.


hahaha ...... I think a lot of us have changed a bit, since we were young. I used to be able to get ME back, by going to the Gym, and working out with weights, within a few days, I was always back to what I wanted. I don't go to any Gym now, nor do much of a workout, unless I want to be out of action, for a few (or more) days! Now I just do what I can, when I can! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I did it while at the hospital and it was good I had it to do. I'm having anxiety tonight but trying to think positive. Those 'What ifs' keep popping into my thoughts. So I ignore them but weepy.


That is the best strategy to go with Polly, the next step is to try to replace any negative talk, and thoughts; and replace them with Positive  self-talk and thoughts! I found this quite difficult to do, at first, as I didn't believe myself, but I persevered, and finally reached the point, where I had very few negative thoughts of myself. I now only need to remind myself about being positive, and I am also much happier, within myself! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> My gram used both hands. I loved watching her. Son couldn't tie his shoes and the teacher was threatening to kick him out if gym so I bought him Velcro closing shoes. Solved the problem.


Some of the teachers were bad enough, when I was at school, but none of them actually threatened to exclude me from any of my classes, because of my difficulties. I think that particular teacher, should have chosen a different Career, perhaps a Geologist, or something else, where there were no children involved! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's not a bad drive in the summer but not this time of the year. I get one train to London from here, then an underground train across London to King's Cross, then a train from there all the way to Jacky so it's not a bad journey, takes about 3 hours, door to door. Taking my knitting, of course!! xxxx





nitz8catz said:


> 3 hours train ride would get me to London, Ontario. Or the other way would get me to Cornwall, Ontario.
> Of course you are taking your knitting.


hahaha ......... You could just imagine that you were visiting across the Pond! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> At first I thought you were a tad bit daft to use a scissors to undo a knit. Then I realized the wisdom on your idea. I will try it. I have been using a small crochet hook or tiny double point. Or I use the scissors and cut it.
> ✂????


hahaha ......... Judith, I don't think June is describing how to undo the knot, with those scissors, it is to loosen the knot! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Mint has good 'taste' in yarn. I can only blame myself. I start the skein on the wrong end and it goes amiss after that.


I always knit from the "centre pull", of my yarns, I dig around in the centre of the ball, if the end hasn't been put in an accessable position. 
Yes, Mint has an impeccable taste in Yarn, but on the odd occasion, if I am making something that will have rough use, I will use cheaper yarns, Mint will still try to get the yarn, but she won't take the yarn, without replacing it with something else! It is quite sweet, and a little funny, because it seems that she understands the concept of exchanging one of her items, for one of my items; and I have seen her do this, on more than one occasion; and the item she gives me, is usually her favourite toy! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good early morning from a cool and slightly overcast Norfolk! Slept very well in my comfy bed and have just had a lovely cup of tea delivered to my bedside!
> Not sure what the plan is today, depends on what the weather does so watch this space!! Lots of love xxxxx


After a nice relaxing sleep, and a goodmorning cuppa; you. should be set for any activity, this morning! Failing that, just rest, relax, natter and knit; with the occasional addition of a refreshing cuppa, and some nutritional Grub! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather wet Surrey. I have to make a birthday cake for Lin this morning and then off to the party this afternoon. Mr P is on school pick up and ballet school duties again today. And unfortunately he will have to do it again in 2 weeks time as Iwill be at Susan's. It's as if I planned t that way, but he does like picking up LM.
> 
> Managed to walk down to town and back yesterday and some more knitting on the town.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


Busy, Busy, Busy!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -5'C (23'F). The snow continued all day yesterday, even though it was forecast to stop at noon. We are white and more ski resorts are opening early. It will go slightly above freezing today just when precipitation comes down so it will be messy this afternoon.
> We had a department meeting yesterday detailing the projects that we will be doing next year. It was a snooze-fest as usual and my table spent the whole time counting how many times our big boss said "like" (321 times). He's a millennial tech wiz, but not a good speaker. I did find that the software that I have been using for the last 7 years will not be renewed (saving $100K), but the new software is not in place. Also users will be presented with a web page to ask for all their IT needs (apparently this is the new way that all things IT are going). Our users can't fill out forms now. The web page is not going to work, except for fellow millennials.
> Knit Night was busy. Apparently the LYS has been busy all week long. (Might have something to do with the BIG NEON sign that the owner rented saying their is a yarn store in this strip mall.) One of the ladies who has a house in Arizona has just come back. She needed a growth on her face removed. She had a HUGE plaster/bandaid on it now. She was astonished at the news coverage down in Arizona. Apparently she learned more about what was happening in the US by listening to the Canadian news!
> I'm almost ready for the brioche class on Saturday. I have all my teaching aids. I just need to print out the handouts and the cowl pattern. The last time, one of the speedy knitters actually finished her cowl during the two hour class.


Wow, she is one fast knitter! Sounds like she might even beat my Mum, in a competition! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh wow. I just got the "I am not a robot" screen that people were complaining about on the main thread.


I just got that one also, & when I ticked the box, I was told it was incorrect; so apparently I am a Robot! :sm06: :sm09: :sm16: ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Pacific Northwest. Supposed to rain from now to Wednesday. Not sure what the plans are for today, so Flo and I will hang out. ???? xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I do have a big bag of Lindor flavoured chocolate balls beside my knitting area. I allow myself 1 ball for dessert. The bag lasts about 3 months.


Wow, that is extremely good "WON'T POWER'', you have there! keep it up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the fires continue to stay a long way away from you and your family.


I think they will, but I just wish that the s**ts who go out and light fires????, for whatever reason, would just leave the Planet! They are the biggest ????A#[email protected]*€£Es????, in the entire world! Our country is so dry, due to a very long drought, a lot of Areas, are just an extremely large Tinderbox! 
Enough of that, because I am only displaying avery useless emotion, which will only be eased, when the Arsonists are captured????, and given an extremely heavy sentence???? for their crimes, and then be made to do some kind of Community Service, Consecutively with their prison sentence, that will give assistance to the people whose lives s/he damaged, by lighting the fires! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our airlines have been telling us that the best way to travel is to just take a carryon, buy a piece of luggage at your destination and bring that home with all your purchases. That's ok, if you intend to buy all your clothes at your destination!


And it also makes it easier for Customs to see how much a traveller has purchased, while they were away, so that they can charge them the "correct" amount of tax, payable on the items, if they had been bought in their own country! xoxoxo :sm06: :sm09: :sm16: ????????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a department meeting yesterday detailing the projects that we will be doing next year. It was a snooze-fest as usual and my table spent the whole time counting how many times our big boss said "like" (321 times).


Sort of like using the sound "um" I guess counting does make the time a bit less tedious! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well, it is now past 0100 hrs, I have caught up, for now, and I am getting a little tired, so I am heading off to bed! 

Happy Friday, enjoy what ever you happen to be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> That is the best strategy to go with Polly, the next step is to try to replace any negative talk, and thoughts; and replace them with Positive  self-talk and thoughts! I found this quite difficult to do, at first, as I didn't believe myself, but I persevered, and finally reached the point, where I had very few negative thoughts of myself. I now only need to remind myself about being positive, and I am also much happier, within myself! ???????? xoxoxo


Hi Judi, well said! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering. 
Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely morning in Kings Lynn, it was pretty cold but we had a map of the more historical part, some beautiful and very old buildings there and an ancient warehouse with models of the town buildings and their history. Had some delicious and welcome hot chocolate in there! Came back to a lovely bowl of Jacky's leek and potato soup for lunch, nice and warm again now!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> After a nice relaxing sleep, and a goodmorning cuppa; you. should be set for any activity, this morning! Failing that, just rest, relax, natter and knit; with the occasional addition of a refreshing cuppa, and some nutritional Grub! ???? xoxoxo


Yep, that's just what we did!! Xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I'm sitting at the dentist with DS and I thought I would catch up while I wait but I ha e missed a lot, still no go at home and Admin wo t respond to my email so I guess occasionally on my phone is how I will stay in touch with you all I do miss you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I'm sitting at the dentist with DS and I thought I would catch up while I wait but I ha e missed a lot, still no go at home and Admin wo t respond to my email so I guess occasionally on my phone is how I will stay in touch with you all I do miss you all.


Good to see you hun, keep trying and hope you and Ange both get back on here very soon!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Is it ok to ask exactly what is wrong with your eye?
> Is it any thing to do with Cateracts, or Glaucoma?
> Anyway, whatever the problem is, I do hope you get better than 50% or 60% improvement.
> I am still waiting for nohfecation of an appointment, for my eye problem. The blurring in my eye has increased a little, and it has some pain in the mornings, which I am not sure if it is from dust, or something else with the eye! If I haven't heard from the Specialist Clinic on Monday, then I will give them a call, just to check! xoxoxo


No both cataract have been done but I now have a complete thickness macular hole which needs lasering. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Well have finished tomorrows dinner and it's in the oven, will only have to heat it up tomorrow, now having a well earned sit down before getting today's meal. June has already said what we've been up to this morning and now we're back in the warm and guess what? we're chatting again, well we haven't really stopped yet. Got lots of catching up to do now. Laters. xx


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


Awesome! :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well have finished tomorrows dinner and it's in the oven, will only have to heat it up tomorrow, now having a well earned sit down before getting today's meal. June has already said what we've been up to this morning and now we're back in the warm and guess what? we're chatting again, well we haven't really stopped yet. Got lots of catching up to do now. Laters. xx


Have a great day xoxox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Have a great day xoxox


Hi Trish you OK? Love the photos, we haven't stopped talking yet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not positive but I believe Jacky will even share a portion of her t.m.?


Xiang said:


> After a nice relaxing sleep, and a goodmorning cuppa; you. should be set for any activity, this morning! Failing that, just rest, relax, natter and knit; with the occasional addition of a refreshing cuppa, and some nutritional Grub! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried writing my life story for today but somewhere in cyberspace that kp have its lost it. So.....hope you are all well. Pls try and what's app Angela and Lisa. I wrote quite a bit but it's gone.....Norfolk girls have a good one. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thank you too. I enjoy your posts and feel bad sometimes when things go amiss. No rose garden here either. I haven't read what you are winning lately . Do you still go there?


Where are you then jolly. I think I sign in every Tuesday with my results. You'll have to make sure you are here.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am not positive but I believe Jacky will even share a portion of her t.m.?


Of course but actually we have some Ameretto here which she enjoys so my TM is safe. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Quantas just did a non-stop flight from London to Australia, 19 hours and 19 minutes, and two sunrises, setting a record. The aisle is wide enough that people were able to do exercises in it. Which is good since the flight was so long.


They were only experimenting with a very few people. It's for all kinds of tests to the body, and brain. It's not actually going to happen. They can't build a plane yet because the amount of people on it would cause it to use a lot of fuel and the plane would be too heavy so wouldn't let them make a. 19hr trip. It must be strange though. But...there is no sign of it happening in the near future.????????????????✈????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sort of like using the sound "um" I guess counting does make the time a bit less tedious! xoxo


Hiya trish my sister......it's lovely to see you. We have lost Angela and Lisa on kp for a while but can be in touch via watts app. How are you doing bony lass and of course your mr, j? We miss you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


Beautiful photos, I lost them when kp had its problem or porn or whatever....I had a little blue box with a question mark in it for photographs, but now, you and me are compatible again.....have you any idea for Angel and Lisa?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Save the good stuff until she leaves? ????????



Barn-dweller said:


> Of course but actually we have some Ameretto here which she enjoys so my TM is safe. xx :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I think Mr. Wonderful said his flight From the coast of the U.S.A. to Australia was 14 hours. Plus a few hours to get from home to the coast of the U.S.A. He did not mind he was well rested when they landed.



grandma susan said:


> They were only experimenting with a very few people. It's for all kinds of tests to the body, and brain. It's not actually going to happen. They can't build a plane yet because the amount of people on it would cause it to use a lot of fuel and the plane would be too heavy so wouldn't let them make a. 19hr trip. It must be strange though. But...there is no sign of it happening in the near future.????????????????✈????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Save the good stuff until she leaves? ????????


 :sm14: :sm06: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


Really lovely pictures thanks for sharing! Thinking of you dear! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Really wonderful dinner from Jacky tonight, we ate Bambi! :sm03: the venison fillet was absolutely delicious, like the tenderest fillet steak! I am being so spoiled! Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Mary Diaz said:


> Awesome! :sm02:


Thank you Mary.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Really wonderful dinner from Jacky tonight, we ate Bambi! :sm03: the venison fillet was absolutely delicious, like the tenderest fillet steak! I am being so spoiled! Xxxx


You like Bambi... wait till you have Elk! It tastes like the best roast beef. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hiya trish my sister......it's lovely to see you. We have lost Angela and Lisa on kp for a while but can be in touch via watts app. How are you doing bony lass and of course your mr, j? We miss you.


Todays a good day for us Susan. I decided to downsize some of my houseplants and rearrange.. much better now and less for the cat to chew on! I think KP is in control who gets to see what. Angela and Lisa.. missing you. I haven't been over to Ravelry, I'll go see if they are waiting for us over there. Hugs to you sane sister. :sm01: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely morning in Kings Lynn, it was pretty cold but we had a map of the more historical part, some beautiful and very old buildings there and an ancient warehouse with models of the town buildings and their history. Had some delicious and welcome hot chocolate in there! Came back to a lovely bowl of Jacky's leek and potato soup for lunch, nice and warm again now!! Xxxx


Jacky is such a fine cook and hostess, a nice get away for you June. xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Trish you OK? Love the photos, we haven't stopped talking yet. xx :sm23: :sm23:


That's what sister's do :sm17: Have a couple of TM breaks, maybe that will slow you both down! :sm09: xoxox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Jinx, I'm going to put my first roast in the "Pot" tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I do have a big bag of Lindor flavoured chocolate balls beside my knitting area. I allow myself 1 ball for dessert. The bag lasts about 3 months.


You are so disciplined Mav! Why not just get it over with! xoxoxox :sm09:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> They were only experimenting with a very few people. It's for all kinds of tests to the body, and brain. It's not actually going to happen. They can't build a plane yet because the amount of people on it would cause it to use a lot of fuel and the plane would be too heavy so wouldn't let them make a. 19hr trip. It must be strange though. But...there is no sign of it happening in the near future.????????????????✈????????


I hadn't realised we have an aviation expert in our midst ????????????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> My downfall is cookies. I come home with more cookies than everyone can eat. The squirrels do get them sometimes, but not the chocolate or chocolate chip ones.


See you're not as pure as I thought you were...lol!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jinx, I'm going to put my first roast in the "Pot" tomorrow. xoxo


Exciting :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just talked to our Dreamweaver (Jynx). She was back in the hospital stemming from issues related to the secondary items she's experienced since first being diagnosed many years ago.. She's home and recovering well. PM me and I'll provide more information; just don't want to splash it here. She's still as feisty as always and in pretty good spirits.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Port Hope's bakery and butcher shop have both closed because their children didn't want to take on the business. There is a bakery in Cobourg, but I can never get there before everything is gone. They have a small wood oven and don't make large quantities.


That's sad to lose Mom and Pop business's. We are losing a homegrown business that has sold equipment and anything logging. DH has bought 6 chainsaw's off them in the past when he worked in the woods and at camp. Change is happening and the timber barons are being held accountable now. 
The Cobourg bakery sounds quaint!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> You like Bambi... wait till you have Elk! It tastes like the best roast beef. xoxox


Eric the Elk??!!! Bring it on!!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> Exciting :sm24:


Hi Rebecca, hope school is going well. Hugs xoxox


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Jacky is such a fine cook and hostess, a nice get away for you June. xoxox


It certainly is!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked to our Dreamweaver (Jynx). She was back in the hospital stemming from issues related to the secondary items she's experienced since first being diagnosed many years ago.. She's home and recovering well. PM me and I'll provide more information; just don't want to splash it here. She's still as feisty as always and in pretty good spirits.


Thanks for the update, Jeanette! I hope she's fully recovered soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It certainly is!!


????????????xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Eric the Elk??!!! Bring it on!!!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


Yes, we'll all sit around the table, knife and fork in hand, just like in days of yore! :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Yes, we'll all sit around the table, knife and fork in hand, just like in days of yore! :sm23:


If we're going back to days of yore why a knife and fork, just a sharp knife and hands would be more appropriate. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Made an interesting discovery today. Some of you will remember visiting King's Lynn earlier in the year and seeing the Vancouver Quarter shopping area. We discovered that it is named after George Vancouver who was born in the town and who discovered....... Vancouver!!! Who knew?!!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Vancouver


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for the update, Jeanette! I hope she's fully recovered soon. xxxooo


Me too! Pm'd you xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It will be great. Yesterday I made hard boiled eggs in it. It still amazes me how the entire shell just 
peels off in almost one piece. For evening meal I made pork chops. Today I made a casserole. I sure do need a third pot as often both of them are in the dishwasher.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked to our Dreamweaver (Jynx). She was back in the hospital stemming from issues related to the secondary items she's experienced since first being diagnosed many years ago.. She's home and recovering well. PM me and I'll provide more information; just don't want to splash it here. She's still as feisty as always and in pretty good spirits.


Yes please Jeanette let me know how she is doing. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes please Jeanette let me know how she is doing. Xx


Sent.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


Trish, those are so beautiful!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


They are beautiful. xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Polly, I hope your son is beginning to improve also! Even tho they are adults now, we still worry about them, but sometimes our children think we should stop about them, and think more about ourselves; but it is very hard to turn the worry mode off, once it has been activated! xoxoxo


Thank you for good wishes. Today he didn't feel well and of course the weekend isn't a time you can get a doctor. I'm hoping tomorrow will be better.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But give them a cell phone and they will be teaching you about all the features that you didnt' even know were there.


All I want a phone to,do is make calls and gets calls maybe with an answering machine. I've learned to take photos but not essential. I think the world needs people who are Well read so they can make decisions and form ideas to help this crazy world. If phones do that I say great if not they waste time. I'm just a bit grumpy today having listened to impeachment hearing on tv and worrying myself to a stomach pain for concern over son's health.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Port Hope's bakery and butcher shop have both closed because their children didn't want to take on the business. There is a bakery in Cobourg, but I can never get there before everything is gone. They have a small wood oven and don't make large quantities.


I have a similar problem with the restaurant that makes home made stuffed peppers. If I forget to order them on the day they are sold or call too late and they are gone I just feel so bad. 
An established business is not something to throw away.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just talked to our Dreamweaver (Jynx). She was back in the hospital stemming from issues related to the secondary items she's experienced since first being diagnosed many years ago.. She's home and recovering well. PM me and I'll provide more information; just don't want to splash it here. She's still as feisty as always and in pretty good spirits.





PurpleFi said:


> Yes please Jeanette let me know how she is doing. Xx


Yes please Jeanette, I would like to know how she is going also, thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My downfall is cookies. I come home with more cookies than everyone can eat. The squirrels do get them sometimes, but not the chocolate or chocolate chip ones.


Me too and yellow sheet cake with chocolate frosting. 
I bought candy corn after Halloween on 50% off and might have enough to last til next Halloween. They had 1 bag of m and m candy corn flavor but dog got it down fromshelf somehow and ate the whole bag before I got home. I didn't get to taste one m and m. Chocolate isn't good for dogs but she seems fine.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: Those knots don't stand a chance. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Knitter 1. Knots. 0


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, that's just what we did!! Xxxx


See, I know what you two get up to; cos I can see for miles, and miles and miles! ( But I am not seeing too clearly atm, so I might miss some things, here & there!) ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stripes are easy in garter stitch.


I finished it except for a button band which pattern didn't include. The pockets were ok my seams were adequate. I think maybe some royal blue on the baby blue might perk it not sure how to add it. Maybe just give it to the baby and go on to next project.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I finished it except for a button band which pattern didn't include. The pockets were ok my seams were adequate. I think maybe some royal blue on the baby blue might perk it not sure how to add it. Maybe just give it to the baby and go on to next project.


Polly, do you know how to do an I-cord? If you do, one of those might be the way to go, or just put buttons on both sides of the front, then attach a loop, to act as closure for the buttons! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I wonder if there might be one in a museum somewhere. Jimmy Kimble did a piece about young people not knowing how to use a pay phone booth. The young lady had no idea. How could she when she probably wasn't born yet


Who is Jimmy Kimble? I have a surprise for him; as I am not sure if I would know how to use a Public Phone now! I haven't used one, since I was about 18 years old, and I think that was the one, and only, time I ever used one! I never liked them, so I used to send letters, instead of use the Public Phones! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Things were such I couldn't but tho things aren't good I'm getting me time late but ok.


That is great, we all need me time! When B It begins to be a hit off, I will send him off on his bike, and when he comes back, he feels so much better, & when I need some time to myself, I will get my tablet out, and play some games, or do a bit of reading, or go outside and play football with Mint, until weare both a bit tired, then we will go back inside, and have a rest! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> All trains here go through Union Station in Toronto. It's a very busy station as the subway trains also go under this station. So, if you can make your way through all the people, you can get on any train to anywhere in Toronto, Canada, and the US.
> We don't have any senior rail cards over here. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


I don't think we do, either! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the fires continue to stay a long way away from you and your family.


The closest we have been to any bushfires, was a few years back, and even then, it was still about 50km away from us; but weavere affected by the smoke from the fires, when it b ack tracked on itself, andreburnt already devastated bushland. 
We are always kept informed, and upto date, with anything involving fires, location and severity of any fires in our vicinity! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My downfall is cookies. I come home with more cookies than everyone can eat. The squirrels do get them sometimes, but not the chocolate or chocolate chip ones.


My downfall is chocolate coated biscuits, including timtams, chocolate delta creams, and a few others that I have forgotten the names of at the moment, but they are totally delicious! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> But give them a cell phone and they will be teaching you about all the features that you didnt' even know were there.


That is very true, and these young ones are also very good at finding, and fixing, something that has gon wrong, with one's phone! My previous phone locked itself, by going back to a previous password, and I had no idea; and I ended up contacting +he company that made the phone, and spoke toa lovely 23yo young woman, who solved my problem in a very short time! So I would happily allow a young woman to help me with my phone, if I ever need help, again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Port Hope's bakery and butcher shop have both closed because their children didn't want to take on the business. There is a bakery in Cobourg, but I can never get there before everything is gone. They have a small wood oven and don't make large quantities.


It is abit sad when things like that happen, did the shops get advertised, to see if there might be others, out there, who might have wanted to keep the shops working? Perhaps something like that, can still happen, if the appropriate people end up in the right place! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Quantas just did a non-stop flight from London to Australia, 19 hours and 19 minutes, and two sunrises, setting a record. The aisle is wide enough that people were able to do exercises in it. Which is good since the flight was so long.


I wouldn't mind a flight being that long, if I could afford one of the Business or first Class seats, then I would have plenty of room to be able to get comfortable, but I don't thinkit would be too comfortable, for the "Cattle Class" passengers! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stripes are easy in garter stitch.


I really don't like Garter Stitch, and never have liked it! I like one side of my knitted hems, to be smooth, not bumpy! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> All I want a phone to,do is make calls and gets calls maybe with an answering machine. I've learned to take photos but not essential. I think the world needs people who are Well read so they can make decisions and form ideas to help this crazy world. If phones do that I say great if not they waste time. I'm just a bit grumpy today having listened to impeachment hearing on tv and worrying myself to a stomach pain for concern over son's health.


I know it's obvious Polly but making yourself ill by worrying will only make things worse hun and we all know that it doesn't help. Where will he be if you get ill too? Sorry if I sound harsh and like I'm nagging but I'm only thinking of you dear. Maybe write all your worries down and then tear the paper up and bin it, it might help! Thinking of you both and sending hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a department meeting yesterday detailing the projects that we will be doing next year. It was a snooze-fest as usual and my table spent the whole time counting how many times our big boss said "like" (321 times)[lquote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I'm sitting at the dentist with DS and I thought I would catch up while I wait but I ha e missed a lot, still no go at home and Admin wo t respond to my email so I guess occasionally on my phone is how I will stay in touch with you all I do miss you all.





London Girl said:


> Good to see you hun, keep trying and hope you and Ange both get back on here very soon!! Xxxx


same from me also, Lisa! Please let Ange know that we are missing both of you very much! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No both cataract have been done but I now have a complete thickness macular hole which needs lasering. xx


I really hope that the length of time this has taken, does not have a detrimental effect on the outcome of your eye treatment! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Of course but actually we have some Ameretto here which she enjoys so my TM is safe. xx :sm23:


Hahaha ....... How fortunate was that, or was it Planned? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Have now finished Catchup, for now, so am signing of now until probably tomorrow! 

Have a great Saturday! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Norfolk. Hopefully the weather will stay fine for the Christmas Fair, but I'm sure we'll have fun anyway. We are a bit late this morning as my alarm clock slept in a bit, all the fresh air we had yesterday I expect. More later when we get back. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Norfolk. Hopefully the weather will stay fine for the Christmas Fair, but I'm sure we'll have fun anyway. We are a bit late this morning as my alarm clock slept in a bit, all the fresh air we had yesterday I expect. More later when we get back. xx


Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, there is a bit of sun lurking about somewhere. Having a very morning and am now having brunch.

The party yesterday was fantastic. The table positively groaned with the weight of sandwiches, cakes and scones, not to mention all the fizzy drink! Lin had lots of craft and booze related presents. She said we all know her too well.

Nothing much planned for today except sewing a few more things on the town map.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Norfolk. Hopefully the weather will stay fine for the Christmas Fair, but I'm sure we'll have fun anyway. We are a bit late this morning as my alarm clock slept in a bit, all the fresh air we had yesterday I expect. More later when we get back. xx


I hope the weather stays pleasant for your visit to the fair, and at least until you return to a nice warm house! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, there is a bit of sun lurking about somewhere. Having a very morning and am now having brunch.
> 
> The party yesterday was fantastic. The table positively groaned with the weight of sandwiches, cakes and scones, not to mention all the fizzy drink! Lin had lots of craft and booze related presents. She said we all know her too well.
> 
> ...


Good times spent with friends.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good times spent with friends.


It was so good we decided to make afternoon teas a regular event and not just for birthdays. xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was so good we decided to make afternoon teas a regular event and not just for birthdays. xx


That would be my vote too.

Guess you could call our get together planned later today a "tea" since tea will be served.

We're cleaning out the garden entry to our neighborhood and the crew is invited up to our house for egg breakfast casserole, overnight French toast casserole, berry fruit salad, and pecan monkey bread after the work is done. I'll see if DH can take some photos. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Rain is predicted for tomorrow. Yeah, it is not snow.

I am knitting my Christmas ornaments. I am looking for ideas how to make a bobble that I can make to look like a ball of yarn. The first person that says look on Ravelry will make me cry. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be my vote too.
> 
> Guess you could call our get together planned later today a "tea" since tea will be served.
> 
> We're cleaning out the garden entry to our neighborhood and the crew is invited up to our house for egg breakfast casserole, overnight French toast casserole, berry fruit salad, and pecan monkey bread after the work is done. I'll see if DH can take some photos. I'm looking forward to it.


Look forward to the photos x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Rain is predicted for tomorrow. Yeah, it is not snow.
> 
> I am knitting my Christmas ornaments. I am looking for ideas how to make a bobble that I can make to look like a ball of yarn. The first person that says look on Ravelry will make me cry. ????????


Wrap some wool round a ball of cotton wool or a small polystyrene ball. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think you are tough enough, you have lived through many things, and you are still managing your life, as well as anyone else I know! Don't be so rough on yourself, give yourself a compliment, now & then! ???? xoxoxo


Thanks for the encouragement. I had responded but must have fallen asleep before hitting send. So many issues are coming all at this time and I need to make an effort to handle them one at a time. If I can't they overwhelm me. I so wish hub and mom were here. They had so much wisdom. And gave me courage. But I'm getting courage from you right now aren't I. So grateful for you and the others.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Had a lovely day out today, we were so lucky with the weather, it was blue sky and sunshine all day! Lots to see and do and the food halls were brilliant, lots of lovely free samples to sip or nibble! Here's a picture of Santas transport detail!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello just testing


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm having to message you to try it out, I lose a message when I come on here.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

It's seems ok. Are you sitting comfortable? Then I'll begin.....I awakened ( bit of poshness there) and didn't feel fantastic. I didn't sleep well and I don't think I settled,til after three. So I had an hour or so with my coffees and then decided to tell Stephen I wasn't going. So they decided to come down for a change. And see sues mam too. I've told them that I'm fine and can't always be coming up every weekend. So, sue and Stephen have just gone to Ann's now. 

Ive sat most of the day and I fell asleep this afternoon, so I'm a bit brighter, just felt tired I think. The weather is the same as it's been all week. And some places are still flooding. I hope you are all having a lovely Saturday. Love yawl. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the lovely old buildings in King's Lynn from yesterday!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

As June said, had a brilliant day and the weather was perfect, they even had their bacon butties sat outside in the sunshine. Had loads of fresh air again and lots of nibbles and free booze tasters. June enjoyed that but did manage to get back to the car :sm23: :sm23: Now having a well earned rest before we start eating again. Didn't see any royalty wandering around but did see a corgi. Catching up now. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good times spent with friends.


I'd like you to pm be about jinx rookie, whenever you can.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


Ooh is it as soft as it looks? What does it want to be? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


Very nice, sounds like a lovely day out!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out today, we were so lucky with the weather, it was blue sky and sunshine all day! Lots to see and do and the food halls were brilliant, lots of lovely free samples to sip or nibble! Here's a picture of Santas transport detail!!


Pleased you've had a great day. And good for you both on the weather.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I had responded but must have fallen asleep before hitting send. So many issues are coming all at this time and I need to make an effort to handle them one at a time. If I can't they overwhelm me. I so wish hub and mom were here. They had so much wisdom. And gave me courage. But I'm getting courage from you right now aren't I. So grateful for you and the others.


Jolly.....the worst that can happen is he has to have an operation. And that in itself will make him so much better. He will just have to work things out with food etc. They are very clever these doctors. It's no joke being the way he is at the moment, I'm sure you don't want that for him, so you only want what's best. You, must be the strong one, this time. Nothing else for it. He's going to need you to be there for him and you KNOW you can do it, just as good as your mam and hubby. I'm serious jolly. You are going to be just fine. I believe that. You have to be and you'll do it. Love xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Rain is predicted for tomorrow. Yeah, it is not snow.
> 
> I am knitting my Christmas ornaments. I am looking for ideas how to make a bobble that I can make to look like a ball of yarn. The first person that says look on Ravelry will make me cry. ????????


Something like this?
https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Monkey-Fist


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Look forward to the photos x


We forgot...but it was a great time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We forgot...but it was a great time.


Glad it all went well! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the lovely old buildings in King's Lynn from yesterday!


Lovely photos. Sounds like you are having a good time. X


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos. Sounds like you are having a good time. X


We're having a great time and can still hold our heads up but there's always tomorrow and out for dinner. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos. Sounds like you are having a good time. X


:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Forgot to tell you about my buys. Bought a four and a half pound cut of topside beef for £20 will give us 3 roasts and leftovers, also bought some samosas of various flavours and a couple of onion bhajis (sp) There was an eastern European food stall there and found a tin of elk meat and a tin of beaver meat to try sometime, oh and a couple of meat pies. Lots of choices and experimenting in the future. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Forgot to tell you about my buys. Bought a four and a half pound cut of topside beef for £20 will give us 3 roasts and leftovers, also bought some samosas of various flavours and a couple of onion bhajis (sp) There was an eastern European food stall there and found a tin of elk meat and a tin of beaver meat to try sometime, oh and a couple of meat pies. Lots of choices and experimenting in the future. xx


Sounds like a foodie heaven. X


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn’t accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don’t currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn’t until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


Good to see you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


Yay!!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I had responded but must have fallen asleep before hitting send. So many issues are coming all at this time and I need to make an effort to handle them one at a time. If I can't they overwhelm me. I so wish hub and mom were here. They had so much wisdom. And gave me courage. But I'm getting courage from you right now aren't I. So grateful for you and the others.


That is what we all do for each other, Polly; and also share the friendship around! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello just testing


The test worked! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's seems ok. Are you sitting comfortable? Then I'll begin.....I awakened ( bit of poshness there) and didn't feel fantastic. I didn't sleep well and I don't think I settled,til after three. So I had an hour or so with my coffees and then decided to tell Stephen I wasn't going. So they decided to come down for a change. And see sues mam too. I've told them that I'm fine and can't always be coming up every weekend. So, sue and Stephen have just gone to Ann's now.
> 
> Ive sat most of the day and I fell asleep this afternoon, so I'm a bit brighter, just felt tired I think. The weather is the same as it's been all week. And some places are still flooding. I hope you are all having a lovely Saturday. Love yawl. X


Susan, when did you last have a checkup; just to make sure that everything is still going well, with you? If I am being too pushy, I am just a bit concerned for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the lovely old buildings in King's Lynn from yesterday!


I don't know which window is the wonky one, but I think the entire building looks a bit wonky! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the lovely old buildings in King's Lynn from yesterday!


I love the other 2 buildings. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


Very good example of Splurging, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Jolly.....the worst that can happen is he has to have an operation. And that in itself will make him so much better. He will just have to work things out with food etc. They are very clever these doctors. It's no joke being the way he is at the moment, I'm sure you don't want that for him, so you only want what's best. You, must be the strong one, this time. Nothing else for it. He's going to need you to be there for him and you KNOW you can do it, just as good as your mam and hubby. I'm serious jolly. You are going to be just fine. I believe that. You have to be and you'll do it. Love xxx


Well said! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


Good to see you, hope you're breathing is OK by now! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


Great, hope you're back for good now. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


So good you have found a way to be back with us


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Some of the teachers were bad enough, when I was at school, but none of them actually threatened to exclude me from any of my classes, because of my difficulties. I think that particular teacher, should have chosen a different Career, perhaps a Geologist, or something else, where there were no children involved! :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo.


To add to the problem I was a teacher in the same school and had to see her every day. She was always serious never happy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always knit from the "centre pull", of my yarns, I dig around in the centre of the ball, if the end hasn't been put in an accessable position.
> Yes, Mint has an impeccable taste in Yarn, but on the odd occasion, if I am making something that will have rough use, I will use cheaper yarns, Mint will still try to get the yarn, but she won't take the yarn, without replacing it with something else! It is quite sweet, and a little funny, because it seems that she understands the concept of exchanging one of her items, for one of my items; and I have seen her do this, on more than one occasion; and the item she gives me, is usually her favourite toy! ???????????? xoxoxo


That is so sweet.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a dry Norfolk, it's June's last morning here???????? We're off out for lunch later then to the station. Had a fantastic time and can't wait until next time. Just chattering this morning, yes still haven't stopped. You all have a good Sunday, mine will be sad. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Where is everyone? Looks like it's just you and me kid! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Time sure flies when your having fun. With all the chatter you two have probably cured all the world's problems. ????


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a dry Norfolk, it's June's last morning here???????? We're off out for lunch later then to the station. Had a fantastic time and can't wait until next time. Just chattering this morning, yes still haven't stopped. You all have a good Sunday, mine will be sad. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am here. I am here. Just barely awake and going to get my first cuppa. I need it badly.


London Girl said:


> Where is everyone? Looks like it's just you and me kid! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you figured something out. Glad to have you back we missed you.


binkbrice said:


> Hello all guess what I can turn a hotspot on with my phone and get on here with my iPad woohoo, I have been busy today had to go to the bank and set up an account for DD and then we went and got DS two pairs of glasses for $49.00 again woohoo, then we went shopping but didn't accomplish much because I started feeling the chains wrapping around my chest, I don't currently have a rescue inhaler and my appointment isn't until Wednesday. Sounds like everyone is having a good day!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice. That is not a splurge, it is a necessity.????


lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am here. I am here. Just barely awake and going to get my first cuppa. I need it badly.


Good to see you, we were getting lonely!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very interesting. Thanks for the idea.


RookieRetiree said:


> Something like this?
> https://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Monkey-Fist


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Those are interesting buys. I hope all your experiments turn out to be tender and delicious.


Barn-dweller said:


> Forgot to tell you about my buys. Bought a four and a half pound cut of topside beef for £20 will give us 3 roasts and leftovers, also bought some samosas of various flavours and a couple of onion bhajis (sp) There was an eastern European food stall there and found a tin of elk meat and a tin of beaver meat to try sometime, oh and a couple of meat pies. Lots of choices and experimenting in the future. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly sounds like a lovely community you move into to. You have everything planned for the "tea" so that also will be fun for you.


RookieRetiree said:


> That would be my vote too.
> 
> Guess you could call our get together planned later today a "tea" since tea will be served.
> 
> We're cleaning out the garden entry to our neighborhood and the crew is invited up to our house for egg breakfast casserole, overnight French toast casserole, berry fruit salad, and pecan monkey bread after the work is done. I'll see if DH can take some photos. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Those are interesting buys. I hope all your experiments turn out to be tender and delicious.


Well you can only try these things can't you? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks. All that I have tried look a mess. On to a different pattern. Thinking next will be button trees or FC.


PurpleFi said:


> Wrap some wool round a ball of cotton wool or a small polystyrene ball. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning again. I did post earlier but my message seems to have disappeared! Anyway it's nice and sunny here.

June and Jacky enjoy your lunch and safe travels June.

Having a knitting and crochet day.

Happt Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I continue to have the same problem with messages disappearing. If I type a longish message I copy it before hitting send. If it does not send I can paste it back into the comment box.
The weather is a bit of a downer for me. I use an ott light in the hopes it helps. I am waiting for spring.


grandma susan said:


> It's seems ok. Are you sitting comfortable? Then I'll begin.....I awakened ( bit of poshness there) and didn't feel fantastic. I didn't sleep well and I don't think I settled,til after three. So I had an hour or so with my coffees and then decided to tell Stephen I wasn't going. So they decided to come down for a change. And see sues mam too. I've told them that I'm fine and can't always be coming up every weekend. So, sue and Stephen have just gone to Ann's now.
> 
> Ive sat most of the day and I fell asleep this afternoon, so I'm a bit brighter, just felt tired I think. The weather is the same as it's been all week. And some places are still flooding. I hope you are all having a lovely Saturday. Love yawl. X


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Impressive buildings. I am not sure the window is wonky. Could be the wall is wonky?


London Girl said:


> Here are some pictures of the lovely old buildings in King's Lynn from yesterday!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No, no I cannot and would not try those things. My meals are very basic compared to your and seldom use anything out of the ordinary.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Well you can only try these things can't you? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning again. I did post earlier but my message seems to have disappeared! Anyway it's nice and sunny here.
> 
> June and Jacky enjoy your lunch and safe travels June.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear, its a nice day here so shouldn't be a bad journey home! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Certainly sounds like a lovely community you move into to. You have everything planned for the "tea" so that also will be fun for you.


It was really a great time. Very nice people and learned there are three other "farm kids" in the group. We all feel incredibly blessed to be here.

The garden bed is all cleared out of the dead annuals (the snow and freeze put an end to them) and trimmed back trees and bushes. We also re-configured the rock border so that the back section will be planted in the spring. It is the higher section and will be better seen from the road.

After seeing our mums we got free from the nearby nursery, many of the group were heading over there after the "tea". I think I'm about ready to do Christmas decorating inside so I'll wait until the poinsettias are out. I finally found a handyman who can complete the fireplace doing the gas line, electric ignition gas log installation and exterior tile work. It will be quite nice to have the extra heat since the weather is turning cooler. Can't wait to not have the contractor's mess to look at.

The TVCAC (Tellico Village Contractor Accountability Committee is officially organized and the first meetings have been held and we're already seeing actions being taken. More to come!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was really a great time. Very nice people and learned there are three other "farm kids" in the group. We all feel incredibly blessed to be here.
> 
> The garden bed is all cleared out of the dead annuals (the snow and freeze put an end to them) and trimmed back trees and bushes. We also re-configured the rock border so that the back section will be planted in the spring. It is the higher section and will be better seen from the road.
> 
> ...


Great you are all working together. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was really a great time. Very nice people and learned there are three other "farm kids" in the group. We all feel incredibly blessed to be here.
> 
> The garden bed is all cleared out of the dead annuals (the snow and freeze put an end to them) and trimmed back trees and bushes. We also re-configured the rock border so that the back section will be planted in the spring. It is the higher section and will be better seen from the road.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lovely group you all have there and that the committee are up and running, go get 'em!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great you are all working together. xx


There were 20 workers and 14 came back to the house for food and drink. Mimosas became the drink of choice.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a fairly pleasant Norfolk. Hopefully the weather will stay fine for the Christmas Fair, but I'm sure we'll have fun anyway. We are a bit late this morning as my alarm clock slept in a bit, all the fresh air we had yesterday I expect. More later when we get back. xx


Those Alarm ⏰ clocks can be real little devils ????, especially when one wants to rise early for a specific ???? reason! I hope you spok sternly to it, and set it straight, on what is expected of it on a daily basis! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I had responded but must have fallen asleep before hitting send. So many issues are coming all at this time and I need to make an effort to handle them one at a time. If I can't they overwhelm me. I so wish hub and mom were here. They had so much wisdom. And gave me courage. But I'm getting courage from you right now aren't I. So grateful for you and the others.


Yes, handling things, one at a time is the best way to do it, as I have also found! I used to get overwhelmed with all of the different things that were happening, within what seemed like a very short space of time; and I nearly ended up spending some time in our Psychiatric Hospital, in Adelaide. I thought I needed a stint in there anyway, but the Psychiatrist told me that I had too much insight into my condition, at the time! I suppose that meant that I was safe enough to. be treated within my local community!

That is when I learned that taking one step, at a time, was the best way to work through any problems, that raise their ugly little heads! I am still quite sane now, so my strategy must have worked well enough!

Just keep your head above the water, and keep paddling, and before you realise it, you will find that you have cleared quitea few of your worries, and most of them weren't as bad as you expected!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out today, we were so lucky with the weather, it was blue sky and sunshine all day! Lots to see and do and the food halls were brilliant, lots of lovely free samples to sip or nibble! Here's a picture of Santas transport detail!!


He looks a little lonely, are his sleigh team with him, or is their alarm not working yet?

It sounds like a wonderful day, to be at a fair, not too cold & not too hot! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm having to message you to try it out, I lose a message when I come on here.


Have you had any further problems, with lost messages? Does the checker thing come on your screen when you try to post you first message? It does with me, and it tells me that my message cannot be found, so I press the back arrow, copy whatI just wrote, & press send again, and my post miraculously appears! To tell the truth, I am getting very sick of it, but I suppose it is stopping the spammers getting through! So looking at it, from that angle, it is worth a little annoyance when it is stopping a much bigger annoyance!????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find just finishing one small thing on my list of todo gives me a sense of accomplishment. I hate making phone calls and will stew over it for days before actually doing it. Then I do it, it takes 5 minutes and it makes me feel good that I no longer have to stew about it. 


Xiang said:


> Yes, handling things, one at a time is the best way to do it, as I have also found! I used to get overwhelmed with all of the different things that were happening, within what seemed like a very short space of time; and I nearly ended up spending some time in our Psychiatric Hospital, in Adelaide. I thought I needed a stint in there anyway, but the Psychiatrist told me that I had too much insight into my condition, at the time! I suppose that meant that I was safe enough to. be treated within my local community!
> 
> That is when I learned that taking one step, at a time, was the best way to work through any problems, that raise their ugly little heads! I am still quite sane now, so my strategy must have worked well enough!
> 
> Just keep your head above the water, and keep paddling, and before you realise it, you will find that you have cleared quitea few of your worries, and most of them weren't as bad as you expected!???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Those Alarm ⏰ clocks can be real little devils ????, especially when one wants to rise early for a specific ???? reason! I hope you spok sternly to it, and set it straight, on what is expected of it on a daily basis! xoxoxo


Well it didn't really matter what time HE woke up and woke me but do have a proper alarm clock when absolutely necessary. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Just put June safely on the train to London and waved her off, missing her already and the house is way too quiet, oh well will just have to eagerly look forward to next time. Finished her visit off with a meal in the carvery down the road, think she might be dozing on the way home. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

7


RookieRetiree said:


> It was really a great time. Very nice people and learned there are three other "farm kids" in the group. We all feel incredibly blessed to be here.
> 
> The garden bed is all cleared out of the dead annuals (the snow and freeze put an end to them) and trimmed back trees and bushes. We also re-configured the rock border so that the back section will be planted in the spring. It is the higher section and will be better seen from the road.
> 
> ...


That is excellent, there are so many shonky people throughout the world, that itis great seeing the beginnings of them getting dealt with, and feeling the pain, instead of their customers bearing the brunt of their dishonesty! Well done for taking him on, and not backing down! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it didn't really matter what time HE woke up and woke me but do have a proper alarm clock when absolutely necessary. xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just put June safely on the train to London and waved her off, missing her already and the house is way too quiet, oh well will just have to eagerly look forward to next time. Finished her visit off with a meal in the carvery down the road, think she might be dozing on the way home. xx


I'm here and wide awake!! Just pulled in to Cambridge north Station! Had a lovely time, it was so good to catch up and you treated me like royalty, I thank you both very very much!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> 7
> 
> That is excellent, there are so many shonky people throughout the world, that itis great seeing the beginnings of them getting dealt with, and feeling the pain, instead of their customers bearing the brunt of their dishonesty! Well done for taking him on, and not backing down! xoxoxo


Shonky, what a lovely word!!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just put June safely on the train to London and waved her off, missing her already and the house is way too quiet, oh well will just have to eagerly look forward to next time. Finished her visit off with a meal in the carvery down the road, think she might be dozing on the way home. xx


I think that is the best kind of visit, when your guest goes home, totally sated (I think that is the correct word :sm23: ), and pleasantly tired! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm here and wide awake!! Just pulled in to Cambridge north Station! Had a lovely time, it was so good to catch up and you treated me like royalty, I thank you both very very much!! Xxxx


Glad you are still awake so's DH just. You're welcome any time had such a great time. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Glad you figured something out. Glad to have you back we missed you.


Ditto from me, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning everyone I have so much to do today as I just figured out that Thanksgiving is next week....
First chore of the day is to organize my refrigerator, hope I don’t get lost in there...love and hugs to you all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everybody, that's another su nday over and done with, it hasn't rained today, it's very cold but the hearings on. I've had a cup of coffee down at Margaret's, John makes me it on the "nespresso". What with Andrew on his "tassimo" I seem to have them fully trained. Matg is going to the s and b Christmas lunch tomorrow, I'm sure she'll have a nice lunch. 

I haven't anymore news of any description so I'll just get on and catchup. Love yawl....oh yes...10days until Josephine comes, then lord help the NE.UK. I'm trying to calm myself. Haha????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, when did you last have a checkup; just to make sure that everything is still going well, with you? If I am being too pushy, I am just a bit concerned for you! xoxoxo


Don't worry Judi, I know you care. I'm back on form today. I slept well last night.im like a few of us here, I get down , then the only way is up. I think I'm on my way up again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well said! Xxxx


I don't mean to offend our jolly, but I know that everything she's had to go through the last few years has made her stronger, and I've got all my faith in her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning again. I did post earlier but my message seems to have disappeared! Anyway it's nice and sunny here.
> 
> June and Jacky enjoy your lunch and safe travels June.
> 
> ...


My first message has disappeared all week. So now I just say hello then send it. The second message comes up ok.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> No, no I cannot and would not try those things. My meals are very basic compared to your and seldom use anything out of the ordinary.????????


Me too I'm afraid. Often when I'm at Stephens they have something different to me....you can keep your fish, I only like a piece of battered cod. Not really a Chinese eater, couldn't stand Indian in my mouth and I do like lasagne and spag bog. When they have pizza I just have one small slice. Not fussy at all. I love, love love roast beef and Yorkshire puddings, but I don't cook anymore on my own. So I tend to buy dinners for one, some of thems ok. Some are so,????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shonky, what a lovely word!!! Xxxx


I've used other words to describe the contractor, but this one works better.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've used other words to describe the contractor, but this one works better.


And it's printable. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is the best kind of visit, when your guest goes home, totally sated (I think that is the correct word :sm23: ), and pleasantly tired! xoxoxo


That sounds about right!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad you are still awake so's DH just. You're welcome any time had such a great time. xxxx


Me too! Just got on the train at London Bridge, should be home by 5.30! Thanks again! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Don't worry Judi, I know you care. I'm back on form today. I slept well last night.im like a few of us here, I get down , then the only way is up. I think I'm on my way up again.


Ok! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shonky, what a lovely word!!! Xxxx





RookieRetiree said:


> I've used other words to describe the contractor, but this one works better.


"Shonky" is a well used word in Australia, I don't know the origins of it, but it has been around for longer than I know of! hahaha


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Josephine... ❤

https://www.boredpanda.com/felted-animals-brushes-the-gentleman-felter/?fbclid=IwAR24hs8MjEwZxIhyp9Sxb_EkiCVWJyG3Nrk7911Yse-ifl4zQwRJYLAov-E&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Josephine... ❤
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/felted-animals-brushes-the-gentleman-felter/?fbclid=IwAR24hs8MjEwZxIhyp9Sxb_EkiCVWJyG3Nrk7911Yse-ifl4zQwRJYLAov-E&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


Thanks Trish, I have seen this guy's work before. It brings a smile to your face. Clever use of old brushes. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a was sunny Norfolk but is now clouding over and lots colder today. Very quiet here today and no-one to chat to. Have declared today a day of rest and apart from getting dinner will have a sit and knit day today, we were out and about so much these last few days I'm shattered. Can't wait until the next time. You all have a good day for a Monday. xx

PS the sun has come back out now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and cold Surrey. Started knitting some gloves to go with my hat, they are going to be very toastie. Also did quite a bit more on the map over the week end. There are not many gaps left now. Bentley is enjoying 'helping' too.

Creative Chaos this morning but it will be more work on our town map. Lots of the ladies have knitted their own houses.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> None of the banks up here are customer friendly to their current customers. They will give all kind of incentives for other people to join their bank, but once they are there, they are basically ignored. It sometimes pays to switch banks every couple of years.


I have never changed my bank. I've been with mine for over 50 years.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I have never changed my bank. I've been with mine for over 50 years.


Morning Janet, long time no see, presume you've had a couple of very busy weeks, how did your Poppy Shop do? Hope you can grab some 'me' time now, missed you. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but frosty Norfolk. I presume Lisa and Angela still can't get on here as it's been so quiet over our night. Hope they can get back soon. Nothing planned for today after all my exertions of yesterday :sm23: so will carry on knitting although I better start thinking about clearing the settee or June won't have anywhere to sit, I seem to have spread a bit. Have a good weekend and hope the others can get back soon. xx


Good old Whatsapp keeps me in touch with Lisa and Angela. I have not been on here for a long time and am now enjoying catching up slowly.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes that's what I do. I am beginning to realise that the pain at the base of my thumb was nothing to do with the wall fall but with arthritis and too much knitting!! Coping with it OK though.
> I'm on the bus now, it takes over an hour on the bus, 30 minutes by car but it is, I believe, the biggest mall in Europe so its very popular and I would finish up walking a long way from where I would be able to park! It's a pleasant ride on a sunny day so no complaints!! Xxxx


My left thumb can be agony sometimes, but I cannot lose my knitting as well as cross stitch.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think we used to go there with my dad for Christmas presents when I was quite young but haven't been in there for quite a while!! I used to love Gamages as well but that's long gone!


Ooooh Gamages. Memories!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Josephine... ❤
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/felted-animals-brushes-the-gentleman-felter/?fbclid=IwAR24hs8MjEwZxIhyp9Sxb_EkiCVWJyG3Nrk7911Yse-ifl4zQwRJYLAov-E&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic





PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, I have seen this guy's work before. It brings a smile to your face. Clever use of old brushes. xxxx


He is a very talented man. His work is beautiful! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm reading your situation and I guess you might like to know mine. I've been missing due to son being in emergency room twice and finally admitted very sick. After many tests and IVs he was told he had different causes. finally after scaring me multiple times with many aweful possibilities they think he has colitis in the stomach and terrible croans disease in the intestine. He's home taking i think 11 pills. They say if they don't work he could lose his intestine. I'm hoping the pills work to,make it treatable. I know nothing about these illnesses and am afraid right now to look them up because I am barely holding on now. Also cats had upper respiratory and gave them meds. Light that brightens the back has gone out and is too high for me to get to . there was an opposum and I'm worried for my dog. Also son's hand and wrist are blown up like a balloon from the IVs so we are cold packing it. Very painful. They were talking putting in a permanent IV but sent him home. A jogger came out of the field by my house and withnthenback light out for the first time I worried he was the cause and might be back to rob us..phoned the police who said they will be by often for a couple of days probably just a jogger but its private property so shouldn't be jogging there. I knit waiting in the hospital,which saved my mind. The parking garage was quite scary at night.


Polly I hope that your poor son is reacting well to the treatment. You are both having such awful times. Keep telling us your woes. It lessens them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I have got ahead this year, already got DH's presents sorted. Just watch now I will probably do the rest at the last minute :sm19:


You are ahead of me. Now that Remembrance tide is almost over I shall have to start thinking about Christmas, especially as my brothers are coming here this year and the place is a tip.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a was sunny Norfolk but is now clouding over and lots colder today. Very quiet here today and no-one to chat to. Have declared today a day of rest and apart from getting dinner will have a sit and knit day today, we were out and about so much these last few days I'm shattered. Can't wait until the next time. You all have a good day for a Monday. xx
> 
> PS the sun has come back out now.


Jacki you definitely deserve a day of rest, so enjoy your restful day! 
Your weather sounds quite pleasant,compared to what most of SA is expecting tomorrow! We have a Catastrophic Weather conditions forcast, a lot of schools will remaing closed, the farmers in the district where Sissy now lives, have been advised not to reap their crops, while this forecast is current, and the residents of the town, near her, are also advised that they are not to leave their homes, unless otherwise notified, and I am supposing the ad use will be the same, for those living outside of the town boundaries! 
The Catastrophic Warning, means that the temperature in the very high range - Over48°C, and extremely high winds. I am also expecting similar conditions, so I will be putting water around the place, for any creatures in and around my area, so that they have a better chance of surviving the duration of these conditions! So, while we are making good use of our cooling systems, your heating will be of great benefit.

We are almost at the end of Monday, and your Monday has just begun, so I hope you all have a wonderful day, regardless of what activity you might happen to be occupying yourselves in. I kept myself busy, by just relaxing! 
I'm not going to bed just yet,bit DH is, so I might have a bit of me time, unless Mint decides that she is going to stay up with me; which it looks like she is staying up, as she has just got into DH's chair! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and cold Surrey. Started knitting some gloves to go with my hat, they are going to be very toastie. Also did quite a bit more on the map over the week end. There are not many gaps left now. Bentley is enjoying 'helping' too.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning but it will be more work on our town map. Lots of the ladies have knitted their own houses.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Hi Josephine, it looks like you we going to have another wonderful, busy day, enjoy!
Once I catch upon here, I will do some more work on Miss11's cardigan. I don't kout for long times anymore, as it just seems so difficult to do with blurry vision in one eye, I end up closing that eye whileI am knitting! I am thinking of just putting a patch over the offending eye, so that the good eye can stop struggling, for a short time! I hope I get notification, of when my specialist appointment is! I am not really expecting an appointment, until at least February, or even March; but at least I would at least have the date! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Jacki you definitely deserve a day of rest, so enjoy your restful day!
> Your weather sounds quite pleasant,compared to what most of SA is expecting tomorrow! We have a Catastrophic Weather conditions forcast, a lot of schools will remaing closed, the farmers in the district where Sissy now lives, have been advised not to reap their crops, while this forecast is current, and the residents of the town, near her, are also advised that they are not to leave their homes, unless otherwise notified, and I am supposing the ad use will be the same, for those living outside of the town boundaries!
> The Catastrophic Warning, means that the temperature in the very high range - Over48°C, and extremely high winds. I am also expecting similar conditions, so I will be putting water around the place, for any creatures in and around my area, so that they have a better chance of surviving the duration of these conditions! So, while we are making good use of our cooling systems, your heating will be of great benefit.
> 
> ...


Sounds as though it's going to be pretty hot with you then, the last thing Australia needs at the moment. For November the weather is quite pleasant here as long as you are indoors with the central heating on and just looking out. Yes I've had a busy few days but it has been great fun and June is a joy to cook for as well as for the company. Now all back to normal until the next time. Hope you sleep OK tonight. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 0'C (32'F). Rain/slush/freezing rain/snow is coming.
The brioche class took place on Saturday. Once again I had people who had taken the class at the Peterborough yarn store and took it again in Cobourg. One lady had major problems because she had this circular needle that had 1" needles on it and the whole thing was about 6" long. She only wanted to make a wrister, but it was just too tight. Hopefully she'll come back with a bigger needle next Saturday. The rest had finished 2 or 3 rows by the time the class was over. The lady who was teaching the next class kept walking through the back room towards the end of the class and I did feel like we didnt' get our full time. I did miss a couple of things that I was able to cover the first time. Oh well. There is talk of me teaching an advanced brioche class with increases and decreases in the new year.
I came home and fell asleep on the couch. And that was the end of Saturday.
Sunday was squirrel patrol, laundry and shopping for cream to make clam chowder.
Today I'll be the only employee on my side of the room as everyone else booked a holiday. (I might sneak my knitting under the desk :sm01: )


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Just had to do the "I'm not a robot" even though I didn't upload a picture. ????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though it's going to be pretty hot with you then, the last thing Australia needs at the moment. For November the weather is quite pleasant here as long as you are indoors with the central heating on and just looking out. Yes I've had a busy few days but it has been great fun and June is a joy to cook for as well as for the company. Now all back to normal until the next time. Hope you sleep OK tonight. xx


It sounds like a nice day to recharge your batteries.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> None of the banks up here are customer friendly to their current customers. They will give all kind of incentives for other people to join their bank, but once they are there, they are basically ignored. It sometimes pays to switch banks every couple of years.





SaxonLady said:


> I have never changed my bank. I've been with mine for over 50 years.


When I, and my siblings were born, our parents opened a Bank of ecount for us, in our State Bank. So when I took control of my Account, at 17, I thought I would be with that bank forever. / However, when I bought my first car THAT bank wanted Dad to put his farm as Security on my$ 3,000 car; I which neither of us agreed with, so dad took us around to the RAA office, and there dadwas put on my loan as my Guarantor, and there was no mention of having to put his farm on the line.

I changed my bank, after that incident, and have had no further problems, since then. and I have been with this bank since I was 20, so almost 40 years! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Josephine, it looks like you we going to have another wonderful, busy day, enjoy!
> Once I catch upon here, I will do some more work on Miss11's cardigan. I don't kout for long times anymore, as it just seems so difficult to do with blurry vision in one eye, I end up closing that eye whileI am knitting! I am thinking of just putting a patch over the offending eye, so that the good eye can stop struggling, for a short time! I hope I get notification, of when my specialist appointment is! I am not really expecting an appointment, until at least February, or even March; but at least I would at least have the date! ???????? xoxoxo


That's a long time to wait.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jacki you definitely deserve a day of rest, so enjoy your restful day!
> Your weather sounds quite pleasant,compared to what most of SA is expecting tomorrow! We have a Catastrophic Weather conditions forcast, a lot of schools will remaing closed, the farmers in the district where Sissy now lives, have been advised not to reap their crops, while this forecast is current, and the residents of the town, near her, are also advised that they are not to leave their homes, unless otherwise notified, and I am supposing the ad use will be the same, for those living outside of the town boundaries!
> The Catastrophic Warning, means that the temperature in the very high range - Over48°C, and extremely high winds. I am also expecting similar conditions, so I will be putting water around the place, for any creatures in and around my area, so that they have a better chance of surviving the duration of these conditions! So, while we are making good use of our cooling systems, your heating will be of great benefit.
> 
> ...


I hope that weather passes quickly.
We just finished a week of weather that belonged in January. We're not quite back to normal temperatures but we are closer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are ahead of me. Now that Remembrance tide is almost over I shall have to start thinking about Christmas, especially as my brothers are coming here this year and the place is a tip.


We are doing the nasty trip to my brother's house for Christmas. I liked going to my sister's house better, the weather was nicer. But Bro and SIL were complaining that they missed all the holidays this year (That was their choice. They were fixing their cottage). The last time that we were at my brother's house for Christmas, the weather turned nasty and we left before dinner. We ended up eating at McDonalds. :sm09:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My left thumb can be agony sometimes, but I cannot lose my knitting as well as cross stitch.


That was one of the reasons that I learned Continental/Left-handed/picker style knitting. I can switch back and forth as my hands get sore. I'm still not any faster, but my knitting is consistent with both hands now. My Continental purls are a little looser but I just have to remember to pull them tighter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good old Whatsapp keeps me in touch with Lisa and Angela. I have not been on here for a long time and am now enjoying catching up slowly.


What's App and Intragram are both Facebook companies, so I can't go there while I'm still working with this employer.
So say hi for me. I've been talking to them on Ravelry.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and cold Surrey. Started knitting some gloves to go with my hat, they are going to be very toastie. Also did quite a bit more on the map over the week end. There are not many gaps left now. Bentley is enjoying 'helping' too.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning but it will be more work on our town map. Lots of the ladies have knitted their own houses.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Happy Monday. 
Several people are doing double layer hats and mitts at the LYS. I need double layer mitts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Josephine... ❤
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/felted-animals-brushes-the-gentleman-felter/?fbclid=IwAR24hs8MjEwZxIhyp9Sxb_EkiCVWJyG3Nrk7911Yse-ifl4zQwRJYLAov-E&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic





PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Trish, I have seen this guy's work before. It brings a smile to your face. Clever use of old brushes. xxxx


Even without the brush, his needlefelting is awesome. The brush just makes it better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> "Shonky" is a well used word in Australia, I don't know the origins of it, but it has been around for longer than I know of! hahaha


It's a good word. And I could use it up here and only the people from Australia would understand. :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Me too I'm afraid. Often when I'm at Stephens they have something different to me....you can keep your fish, I only like a piece of battered cod. Not really a Chinese eater, couldn't stand Indian in my mouth and I do like lasagne and spag bog. When they have pizza I just have one small slice. Not fussy at all. I love, love love roast beef and Yorkshire puddings, but I don't cook anymore on my own. So I tend to buy dinners for one, some of thems ok. Some are so,????????


I've been raised on multicultural dishes. I'll try anything once. Although I may take only a small piece if I know it is heavily spiced. My tummy doesn't like too much spice anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My first message has disappeared all week. So now I just say hello then send it. The second message comes up ok.


With me, it's usually my 3rd or 4th message that disappears.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, that's another su nday over and done with, it hasn't rained today, it's very cold but the hearings on. I've had a cup of coffee down at Margaret's, John makes me it on the "nespresso". What with Andrew on his "tassimo" I seem to have them fully trained. Matg is going to the s and b Christmas lunch tomorrow, I'm sure she'll have a nice lunch.
> 
> I haven't anymore news of any description so I'll just get on and catchup. Love yawl....oh yes...10days until Josephine comes, then lord help the NE.UK. I'm trying to calm myself. Haha????????????????????????????????????????


I haven't tried anything from the "nespresso". I just found out that they do tea capsules for the "nespresso" too. I like tea lattes with lots of foam on top. (I know I have now offended all traditional tea drinkers. I'll join you in a cup done the traditional way too. :sm01


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning everyone I have so much to do today as I just figured out that Thanksgiving is next week....
> First chore of the day is to organize my refrigerator, hope I don't get lost in there...love and hugs to you all!


Those sneaky holidays creep up on you.
I don't find that Thanksgiving is advertised as much as Christmas. Everything in the stores is Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I find just finishing one small thing on my list of todo gives me a sense of accomplishment. I hate making phone calls and will stew over it for days before actually doing it. Then I do it, it takes 5 minutes and it makes me feel good that I no longer have to stew about it.


I hate making phone calls too and, you're right, they don't usually end up being as bad as I imagined.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Josephine... ❤
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/felted-animals-brushes-the-gentleman-felter/?fbclid=IwAR24hs8MjEwZxIhyp9Sxb_EkiCVWJyG3Nrk7911Yse-ifl4zQwRJYLAov-E&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=organic


They are lovely, clever guy!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It was really a great time. Very nice people and learned there are three other "farm kids" in the group. We all feel incredibly blessed to be here.
> 
> The garden bed is all cleared out of the dead annuals (the snow and freeze put an end to them) and trimmed back trees and bushes. We also re-configured the rock border so that the back section will be planted in the spring. It is the higher section and will be better seen from the road.
> 
> ...


That's great to hear you are working together so well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My left thumb can be agony sometimes, but I cannot lose my knitting as well as cross stitch.


Bought a magnetic bangle at the Sandringham fair, even if it doesn't work on my thumb, it looks nice!! However, I am optimistic about its powers, just as well because it doesn't want to come off!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Forgot to tell you about my buys. Bought a four and a half pound cut of topside beef for £20 will give us 3 roasts and leftovers, also bought some samosas of various flavours and a couple of onion bhajis (sp) There was an eastern European food stall there and found a tin of elk meat and a tin of beaver meat to try sometime, oh and a couple of meat pies. Lots of choices and experimenting in the future. xx


Beaver is fatty with a strong taste. It would make a nice stew in the crock pot with carrots, onions and potatoes.
I've only ever had elk in sausages because most elk were too far away from me. The elk roaming around this province are protected until their numbers grow, so I won't be having any elk meat soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Polly I hope that your poor son is reacting well to the treatment. You are both having such awful times. Keep telling us your woes. It lessens them.


A trouble shared...…!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. Hopefully the road is only covered in rain and not anything else nasty.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jacki you definitely deserve a day of rest, so enjoy your restful day!
> Your weather sounds quite pleasant,compared to what most of SA is expecting tomorrow! We have a Catastrophic Weather conditions forcast, a lot of schools will remaing closed, the farmers in the district where Sissy now lives, have been advised not to reap their crops, while this forecast is current, and the residents of the town, near her, are also advised that they are not to leave their homes, unless otherwise notified, and I am supposing the ad use will be the same, for those living outside of the town boundaries!
> The Catastrophic Warning, means that the temperature in the very high range - Over48°C, and extremely high winds. I am also expecting similar conditions, so I will be putting water around the place, for any creatures in and around my area, so that they have a better chance of surviving the duration of these conditions! So, while we are making good use of our cooling systems, your heating will be of great benefit.
> 
> ...


Goodnight Judi, sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though it's going to be pretty hot with you then, the last thing Australia needs at the moment. For November the weather is quite pleasant here as long as you are indoors with the central heating on and just looking out. Yes I've had a busy few days but it has been great fun and June is a joy to cook for as well as for the company. Now all back to normal until the next time. Hope you sleep OK tonight. xx


I'm glad I showed my genuine appreciation for the lovely meals you served!! It was a fun time, talking about everything under the sun, we'll just have to talk to ourselves now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Beaver is fatty with a strong taste. It would make a nice stew in the crock pot with carrots, onions and potatoes.
> I've only ever had elk in sausages because most elk were too far away from me. The elk roaming around this province are protected until their numbers grow, so I won't be having any elk meat soon.


I suggested making a 'hash' with the beaver meat so the potato might dilute the strong meat taste. Awaiting news of the result...!!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the sun stays out for you. Days always seem to go much better when it is sunny.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a was sunny Norfolk but is now clouding over and lots colder today. Very quiet here today and no-one to chat to. Have declared today a day of rest and apart from getting dinner will have a sit and knit day today, we were out and about so much these last few days I'm shattered. Can't wait until the next time. You all have a good day for a Monday. xx
> 
> PS the sun has come back out now.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Gloves sound like a lot of work. Hope they are toasty warm when finished. Having everyone make their own homes sounds like a fantastic idea. Soon your masterpiece will be ready for exhibition.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and cold Surrey. Started knitting some gloves to go with my hat, they are going to be very toastie. Also did quite a bit more on the map over the week end. There are not many gaps left now. Bentley is enjoying 'helping' too.
> 
> Creative Chaos this morning but it will be more work on our town map. Lots of the ladies have knitted their own houses.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

A bank offered $500.00 to change to their bank. All you had to do was has your check direct deposited into their bank and spend $2,000.00 on their credit card. Electronically I transferred the deposit to my old bank and paid one bill with the charge card. I changed for the required year and then went back to my old bank. I thought if they wanted to play games I could play games also. I was $540.00 ahead as their credit card gave me a percent back.



SaxonLady said:


> I have never changed my bank. I've been with mine for over 50 years.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the sun stays out for you. Days always seem to go much better when it is sunny.


Good morning Judith!!! Sun starting to fade away here now but the sky is still blue-ish and it's still cold!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> A bank offered $500.00 to change to their bank. All you had to do was has your check direct deposited into their bank and spend $2,000.00 on their credit card. Electronically I transferred the deposit to my old bank and paid one bill with the charge card. I changed for the required year and then went back to my old bank. I thought if they wanted to play games I could play games also. I was $540.00 ahead as their credit card gave me a percent back.


Nice one!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yikes, 118 F seems unbelievably hot and unbearable. Hope your cooling system can keep up with that heat. How nice of you to put water out for the animals. I am sure they will appreciate it. I had a laugh after reading your message I put 48C into google. Google immediately gives me the conversion in the drop down menu. Today google took me to bras. Well maybe you had to be there, but to me it was funny.????????????



Xiang said:


> Jacki you definitely deserve a day of rest, so enjoy your restful day!
> Your weather sounds quite pleasant,compared to what most of SA is expecting tomorrow! We have a Catastrophic Weather conditions forcast, a lot of schools will remaing closed, the farmers in the district where Sissy now lives, have been advised not to reap their crops, while this forecast is current, and the residents of the town, near her, are also advised that they are not to leave their homes, unless otherwise notified, and I am supposing the ad use will be the same, for those living outside of the town boundaries!
> The Catastrophic Warning, means that the temperature in the very high range - Over48°C, and extremely high winds. I am also expecting similar conditions, so I will be putting water around the place, for any creatures in and around my area, so that they have a better chance of surviving the duration of these conditions! So, while we are making good use of our cooling systems, your heating will be of great benefit.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck dealing with your eye. Hope you can get it cared for. So many people say the world looks so much brighter and clearer when they have that surgery.



Xiang said:


> Hi Josephine, it looks like you we going to have another wonderful, busy day, enjoy!
> Once I catch upon here, I will do some more work on Miss11's cardigan. I don't kout for long times anymore, as it just seems so difficult to do with blurry vision in one eye, I end up closing that eye whileI am knitting! I am thinking of just putting a patch over the offending eye, so that the good eye can stop struggling, for a short time! I hope I get notification, of when my specialist appointment is! I am not really expecting an appointment, until at least February, or even March; but at least I would at least have the date! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yikes, 118 F seems unbelievably hot and unbearable. Hope your cooling system can keep up with that heat. How nice of you to put water out for the animals. I am sure they will appreciate it. I had a laugh after reading your message I put 48C into google. Google immediately gives me the conversion in the drop down menu. Today google took me to bras. Well maybe you had to be there, but to me it was funny.????????????


Hehehehehe!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

As my computer will not let me go back to post my message. I copied and pasted it here. 
Judi
The same thing happened to us when our son wanted a second loan from the bank in our village. On his first loan when he was 18 we signed as guarantor. He paid that loan off promptly and then wanted to buy a better car and ask the bank for another loan. Bank wanted us to sign again even though he had proved himself with the first loan. He went to a neighboring town and that bank gave him a loan without guarantor bases on the good record he had at the village bank. We all promptly left the village bank.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you done thrum hats and mitts? I have made them and also thrummed slippers. I believe double layers are warmer.


nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> Several people are doing double layer hats and mitts at the LYS. I need double layer mitts.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It has happened twice to me this a.m. Usually if the message is longer, it disappears. So I copy them and paste..


nitz8catz said:


> With me, it's usually my 3rd or 4th message that disappears.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is always a plus if the person answering the phone speaks and understand English.????????


nitz8catz said:


> I hate making phone calls too and, you're right, they don't usually end up being as bad as I imagined.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

For me it depends on the strength of the bracelet. I also found that magnetic lose their power after several years. There is a gadget sold to restrengthen the magnetic. The gadget did not work for me, I needed to buy a new bracelet.
Enjoy your pretty bracelet and hope it brings some relief. P.S. I wear mine 24/7/365.


London Girl said:


> Bought a magnetic bangle at the Sandringham fair, even if it doesn't work on my thumb, it looks nice!! However, I am optimistic about its powers, just as well because it doesn't want to come off!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm glad I showed my genuine appreciation for the lovely meals you served!! It was a fun time, talking about everything under the sun, we'll just have to talk to ourselves now!! xxxx


Oh I always do that, might forget how to use my voice if not. xxxx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> For me it depends on the strength of the bracelet. I also found that magnetic lose their power after several years. There is a gadget sold to restrengthen the magnetic. The gadget did not work for me, I needed to buy a new bracelet.
> Enjoy your pretty bracelet and hope it brings some relief. P.S. I wear mine 24/7/365.


Thanks dear, I was advised not to wear it in the shower but if I keep bending it back and forth to get in off and on again, I'm positive it will either break or the outer surface will crack. It is very comfortable so I'm happy to keep I on! Thanks for the recommendation!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I always do that, might forget how to use my voice if not. xxxx :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Still dark and damp outside here at the moment. Have laundry and a couple of errands to do this morning, then I'll do some knitting. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Gloves sound like a lot of work. Hope they are toasty warm when finished. Having everyone make their own homes sounds like a fantastic idea. Soon your masterpiece will be ready for exhibition.


Photo taken this morning..


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


That's looking nice and more orderly now. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


It looks wonderful. ???? :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks better than I even imagined it would. 


PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm on here again. I've just had Margaret up for a cup of tea and a chat. She's been to redcar today with the s and b bunch for their Christmas lunch. I didn't go. I have my reasons, nothing bad. I can say no without feeling I have to go somewhere or do anything. We've been talking about a program I watched on to last night. It was about cannobalism! I think I was short of something to watch. It was actually very good. 

How are you all today? Lisa? Angela? You back on yet? It's 8 days until I see Josephine, it's going to fly over. I must get some Christmas wrapping paper. Well I should have knitted today with there being no s and b but I didn't. This will never be finished in time. I'll end up buying one!????

I hope you are all well, and I'll catch up now. Love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


Oh wow, it's fabulous!!!xxxx


----------



## linkan (May 15, 2011)

Hello all. So I am at the docter and using their WiFi. But they took my blood and kicked me kick so now I gotta go ???? love you all


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all. So I am at the docter and using their WiFi. But they took my blood and kicked me kick so now I gotta go ???? love you all


Hurray, it's Linky!!! Good to see you girl!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, it's Linky!!! Good to see you girl!! xxxx


It is good to see her here. I like your new avatar! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, it's Linky!!! Good to see you girl!! xxxx


Lovely photo June. Xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

June, you picture makes you look 20 years younger. Or are you doing you make up different? Whatever, you look fantastic!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes that's what I do. I am beginning to realise that the pain at the base of my thumb was nothing to do with the wall fall but with arthritis and too much knitting!! Coping with it OK though.
> I'm on the bus now, it takes over an hour on the bus, 30 minutes by car but it is, I believe, the biggest mall in Europe so its very popular and I would finish up walking a long way from where I would be able to park! It's a pleasant ride on a sunny day so no complaints!! xxxx





SaxonLady said:


> My left thumb can be agony sometimes, but I cannot lose my knitting as well as cross stitch.


Quite a few years ago, I was beginning to feel a lot of pain in my left arm (and it is beginning to happen again), so as I am an ambi, and can use either hand equally well, I changed how I knitted, until my arm recovered. This is what I do, whenever I need to now, I only have to get used to knitting that way, again! ????????

Hopefully you can do the same thing Janet, or modify the way you knit, in a different way, so that you can continue with this wonderful craft! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You are ahead of me. Now that Remembrance tide is almost over I shall have to start thinking about Christmas, especially as my brothers are coming here this year and the place is a tip.


You will have the place shipshape in no time at all! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds as though it's going to be pretty hot with you then, the last thing Australia needs at the moment. For November the weather is quite pleasant here as long as you are indoors with the central heating on and just looking out. Yes I've had a busy few days but it has been great fun and June is a joy to cook for as well as for the company. Now all back to normal until the next time. Hope you sleep OK tonight. xx


Thanks, when I finally got there, not too lake though, I slept for 9.5 hrs. Since I began using CBD oil, I am actually beginning to sleep much better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 0'C (32'F). Rain/slush/freezing rain/snow is coming.
> The brioche class took place on Saturday. Once again I had people who had taken the class at the Peterborough yarn store and took it again in Cobourg. One lady had major problems because she had this circular needle that had 1" needles on it and the whole thing was about 6" long. She only wanted to make a wrister, but it was just too tight. Hopefully she'll come back with a bigger needle next Saturday. The rest had finished 2 or 3 rows by the time the class was over. The lady who was teaching the next class kept walking through the back room towards the end of the class and I did feel like we didnt' get our full time. I did miss a couple of things that I was able to cover the first time. Oh well. There is talk of me teaching an advanced brioche class with increases and decreases in the new year.
> I came home and fell asleep on the couch. And that was the end of Saturday.
> Sunday was squirrel patrol, laundry and shopping for cream to make clam chowder.
> Today I'll be the only employee on my side of the room as everyone else booked a holiday. (I might sneak my knitting under the desk :sm01: )


It sounds like she wanted more time, and decided to use some of your class time!
If she does the same thing with your next class, challenge her, about he molives; or just make an off-hand remark, about being sorry about her arriving so late, but perhaps if she arrived earlier, so that she could get the full benefit of your class! What she did, was just plain rude; and I bet she would not have accepted something like that happening, in the end stages of her class!
Enough of the rant, I really hope that it doesn't happen next Saturday! You have as much right, as she does, to the full length of the class time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just had to do the "I'm not a robot" even though I didn't upload a picture. ????


I also had to do the robot check, but didn't have to hunt for a specific stem, in fuzzy (to me) photos! :sm15: :sm14: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a long time to wait.


Yes I know, but there are only a few Specialists who come up to the Northern "Wild lands" of South Australia, and those few are also the only few, who Bulk Bill people who do not have the facility to pay high prices for the treatment they give! The other thing is I have seen this Surgeon work, and he is very good, so I also trust him! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope that weather passes quickly.
> We just finished a week of weather that belonged in January. We're not quite back to normal temperatures but we are closer.


These kind of conditions, don't come around very often, and only usually last for a few days, as the most! The main worry, will be the high winds, or any sparks that might happen, in any work with machinery, that night trigger fires. I am not worried about my region, but am a bit worried about Sissy, and her family, as they are relatively new to the area, and are not really sure about what is expected of them! I think it will be the animals, that will have the worst of the weather conditions, and I just hope that some safe areas for those animals! I think I might just remind Sissy, to make sure that her chooks are safe, during that weather! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That was one of the reasons that I learned Continental/Left-handed/picker style knitting. I can switch back and forth as my hands get sore. I'm still not any faster, but my knitting is consistent with both hands now. My Continental purls are a little looser but I just have to remember to pull them tighter.


That is als oquite an easy method to learn, and once oneis used to it, it is quite comfortable, also!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a good word. And I could use it up here and only the people from Australia would understand. :sm08:


Yep, useit with impunity, and have fun with it! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been raised on multicultural dishes. I'll try anything once. Although I may take only a small piece if I know it is heavily spiced. My tummy doesn't like too much spice anymore.


Mum tried to raise me on a lot of different things, but my Sensory System decided what I was would, or would not, eat. Unfortunately mum didn't know that I was different to my siblings, because they could eat most things!

I do loved spiced foods, tho', but not the extremely hot spicy foods, they just have far too much burn in them!
she and eventually realise, that my food choices weren't changing, and decided to go with what I would actually eat, and life became pleasant! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's a good word. And I could use it up here and only the people from Australia would understand. :sm08:


DH just made a good, and true statement, that this word is quite often used in relation to quite a few of our Politicians, a lot of them use very shonky metrhods, in some of their oactivities! Thankfully, a lot of them are now getting caught, and have to pay the consequences! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Bought a magnetic bangle at the Sandringham fair, even if it doesn't work on my thumb, it looks nice!! However, I am optimistic about its powers, just as well because it doesn't want to come off!!! xxxx


looks like your bracelet has got a hold on you! ???????????? seriously though, the magnets that are used in Magnetic therapy, are a certain standard and strength, and if they aren't in that category, I don't think they will work effectively. The best magnetic therapy items should have some kind of labelling, concerning Medical Grade Magnets, but you might be fortunate, with your bracelet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Goodnight Judi, sleep well!! xxxx


Thank you, I did, and I think it was for about 9.5 hours, without any disturbances! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yikes, 118 F seems unbelievably hot and unbearable. Hope your cooling system can keep up with that heat. How nice of you to put water out for the animals. I am sure they will appreciate it. I had a laugh after reading your message I put 48C into google. Google immediately gives me the conversion in the drop down menu. Today google took me to bras. Well maybe you had to be there, but to me it was funny.????????????


That would have been funny, but I think that bra might just be a bit big for me, and would probably fall off!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good luck dealing with your eye. Hope you can get it cared for. So many people say the world looks so much brighter and clearer when they have that surgery.


Yes, When mum had Cateracts replaced, she no longer needed her glasses as well! I am hoping that the same thing happens for me! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> As my computer will not let me go back to post my message. I copied and pasted it here.
> Judi
> The same thing happened to us when our son wanted a second loan from the bank in our village. On his first loan when he was 18 we signed as guarantor. He paid that loan off promptly and then wanted to buy a better car and ask the bank for another loan. Bank wanted us to sign again even though he had proved himself with the first loan. He went to a neighboring town and that bank gave him a loan without guarantor bases on the good record he had at the village bank. We all promptly left the village bank.


Yep, if the Bank tires to play funny buggers, just vote with your feet, and get a new bank! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is always a plus if the person answering the phone speaks and understand English.????????


It is definitely a plus, if the person answering the phone, can speak English fairly clearly! If I do get someone who has difficulty with English, I will request a different person, usually I will ask for their Supervise, & if that doesn't work, then I will just hang up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


That is looking great, I feel that I would be able to find anything in your town, just from following your map! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh I always do that, might forget how to use my voice if not. xxxx :sm23:


My older sister lives alone, & one time when I rang her, her voice was so croaky, and when I asked her when she had last spoken to someone, she actually had to think about it, for a short time; and remembered that it was almost a week since she had spoken to anyone! So she made a decision to speak with at least one person everyday, and if she didn't see anyone, she was going to begin saying what ever she was doing, at least once a day! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Sort of like using the sound "um" I guess counting does make the time a bit less tedious! xoxo


There was a lady demonstrating a quilt pattern and kept saying 'basically'. I started counting ..don't know why.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from Youbou. A few days of heavy rain in store for us.. it beat's snow. My wonderful cyclamens are flowering.
> Nothing planned, just going with the flo.. hugs to all. xoxox


Beautiful photography.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all. So I am at the docter and using their WiFi. But they took my blood and kicked me kick so now I gotta go ???? love you all


That is so sad, is there a local library in your town, that is not too far away, & has WiFi that you could use, for a short time?

Anyway, it is good to see you back here again! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo June. Xxx


I agree, it is a beautiful photo! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, when I finally got there, not too late though, I slept for 9.5 hrs. Since I began using CBD oil, I am actually beginning to sleep much better! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Where are you then jolly. I think I sign in every Tuesday with my results. You'll have to make sure you are here.


I've not been consistent on anything for a while. Hard for me since I like being consistent. Glad you are still participating and will be better at finding you on Tuesdays because I enjoy reading about your events. We are trying to get son's meds and I try to help him as I can. He wants to get out and walk a bit but tires. He's always been peppy so hurts me to see him limited. Hoping for improvement. Seeing doctor Friday. I've had ankle and foot pain so limping. My doctor appointment is Wednesday so hoping he can help. He usually dismisses my pain as arthritis.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you know how to do an I-cord? If you do, one of those might be the way to go, or just put buttons on both sides of the front, then attach a loop, to act as closure for the buttons! xoxoxo


The loop and button is how it is in the pattern. I've seen I-cord done and probably could make one. I thought the button band might dress it up from so plain. I was thinking seed stitch band might go with garter stitch sweater and be a bIt fancier. I Kitchener stitched the hood and it looks one piece quite nicely but in tried the sleeves 3 different ways and all the removing gave wear and rare. Looks ok but could be better.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are right about the magnets. I started out using cute bracelets that could be bought locally. I did not find them very helpful. Then I found a place online that sells medical strength magnet bracelets. They make a world of difference. 


Xiang said:


> looks like your bracelet has got a hold on you! ???????????? seriously though, the magnets that are used in Magnetic therapy, are a certain standard and strength, and if they aren't in that category, I don't think they will work effectively. The best magnetic therapy items should have some kind of labelling, concerning Medical Grade Magnets, but you might be fortunate, with your bracelet! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Do you get the recording before the person answers saying, "this call may be recorded? They really do record them. I took a survey after a phone call giving all very low numbers. A supervisor called me saying they had listened to the recording and I had every right to be upset with the call. She said she also could not understand what the person was trying to tell me. I had repeatedly said to her I cannot understand you. The supervisor guarantee me that if I ever called again and told the person twice that I could not understand them that I would be transferred to a phone bank in the U.S. She also gave me her personal number and extension and said to call her with any complaints or comments.



Xiang said:


> It is definitely a plus, if the person answering the phone, can speak English fairly clearly! If I do get someone who has difficulty with English, I will request a different person, usually I will ask for their Supervise, & if that doesn't work, then I will just hang up! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny but very cold and very frosty Norfolk. It looks lovely all glistening out there but hate to think what the temperature is or what it dropped to in the night. Think I'll stay in and knit anyway, I don't like the cold. Perhaps do some washing. Have a good one. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hard to enjoy the glistening beauty when I know it is freezing cold out. Hope you enjoy your day indoors.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold and very frosty Norfolk. It looks lovely all glistening out there but hate to think what the temperature is or what it dropped to in the night. Think I'll stay in and knit anyway, I don't like the cold. Perhaps do some washing. Have a good one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hard to enjoy the glistening beauty when I know it is freezing cold out. Hope you enjoy your day indoors.


Morning, yes, just stuck my head out the front door and definitely decided it's a stay in the warm day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my wintry corner of the world. I am back to knitting hats. My daughter ask if I had any hats she could donate to her church. I had just donated the 100 hats to the American Legion. I make all my hats in the round. Working in the round presents a problem for me. I never seem to be able to stop. I just keep going around and around. If I knit flat it is easier to stop at the end of the row. I was forced to stop now as mother nature called. Phew I need to get busy on my chores before I pick it up again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). No precipitation today, but no sun either.
Yesterday we had a major upgrade to a tool that I use all day long every day. I found out about the upgrade an hour AFTER it was installed. The other groups had training in October, but, since my manager was retiring, he didn't bother to schedule any training for us. The new boss signs the paperwork so we get paid, but ignores us the rest of the time. There was a lot of confusion and stuff not working. The people doing the install were more concerned that I was seeing more than I was supposed to, rather than that parts weren't working. This was another one of those top down things, and it only meets the needs of two of the workers who were involved with the project. The rest of us were told to adapt.
I came home and played with my yarn. Before I went to bed I found out I was out by two stitches, so I missed two rows somewhere???? Now I have to go over the pattern with a magnifying glass and figure out where I messed up.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my wintry corner of the world. I am back to knitting hats. My daughter ask if I had any hats she could donate to her church. I had just donated the 100 hats to the American Legion. I make all my hats in the round. Working in the round presents a problem for me. I never seem to be able to stop. I just keep going around and around. If I knit flat it is easier to stop at the end of the row. I was forced to stop now as mother nature called. Phew I need to get busy on my chores before I pick it up again.


 :sm01: You must make some pretty tall hats :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny but very cold and very frosty Norfolk. It looks lovely all glistening out there but hate to think what the temperature is or what it dropped to in the night. Think I'll stay in and knit anyway, I don't like the cold. Perhaps do some washing. Have a good one. xx


Sounds like a good day to stay inside.
I'm afraid that when I retire I'll want to stay inside the entire winter.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is good to see her here. I like your new avatar! :sm01: xxxooo


Thanks dear, edited from our photoshoot pics!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo June. Xxx


Thank you!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, they are very slouchy.????????


nitz8catz said:


> :sm01: You must make some pretty tall hats :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> June, you picture makes you look 20 years younger. Or are you doing you make up different? Whatever, you look fantastic!


Well thank you!! I was covered in photographic make up for my birthday photoshoot so a lot of my wrinkles and blemishes were plastered over and very good lighting was used! The photographer was brilliant and id a great job!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you get the recording before the person answers saying, "this call may be recorded? They really do record them. I took a survey after a phone call giving all very low numbers. A supervisor called me saying they had listened to the recording and I had every right to be upset with the call. She said she also could not understand what the person was trying to tell me. I had repeatedly said to her I cannot understand you. The supervisor guarantee me that if I ever called again and told the person twice that I could not understand them that I would be transferred to a phone bank in the U.S. She also gave me her personal number and extension and said to call her with any complaints or comments.


My mum has a note on her phone account that she is to be transferred to a supervisor in North America any time that she calls in. And that note works. Took a lot of complaining to get it in place. It helps that she is 85% deaf and can't do accents at all. I'm sure the person on the other end doesn't enjoy yelling at the phone so she can hear them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Nothing much planned for today, although I do have a shawl to block that I want to take with me to Susan's next week. In fact this time next week I'll be on the train up North.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The loop and button is how it is in the pattern. I've seen I-cord done and probably could make one. I thought the button band might dress it up from so plain. I was thinking seed stitch band might go with garter stitch sweater and be a bIt fancier. I Kitchener stitched the hood and it looks one piece quite nicely but in tried the sleeves 3 different ways and all the removing gave wear and rare. Looks ok but could be better.


I always think that too when I do set in sleeves. At least one of the sleeves doesn't look tidy. And I've taken classes on doing it twice.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> looks like your bracelet has got a hold on you! ???????????? seriously though, the magnets that are used in Magnetic therapy, are a certain standard and strength, and if they aren't in that category, I don't think they will work effectively. The best magnetic therapy items should have some kind of labelling, concerning Medical Grade Magnets, but you might be fortunate, with your bracelet! xoxoxo


Only time will tell!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are right about the magnets. I started out using cute bracelets that could be bought locally. I did not find them very helpful. Then I found a place online that sells medical strength magnet bracelets. They make a world of difference.


The stall selling the bracelets at the fair had several different ranges in price, the one I bought was allegedly the best, certainly the most expensive but I'm well aware that I made a booboo, we shall see! It looks nice! :sm23: :sm24: xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been consistent on anything for a while. Hard for me since I like being consistent. Glad you are still participating and will be better at finding you on Tuesdays because I enjoy reading about your events. We are trying to get son's meds and I try to help him as I can. He wants to get out and walk a bit but tires. He's always been peppy so hurts me to see him limited. Hoping for improvement. Seeing doctor Friday. I've had ankle and foot pain so limping. My doctor appointment is Wednesday so hoping he can help. He usually dismisses my pain as arthritis.


I was getting foot pain. It ended up being my new shoes. I went to my old ones and my feet are fine now. So, note to self, buy good, not the cheapest, shoes.
I'm sure the fresh air would help your son feel better too. Can you two drive somewhere where he can walk a little and you can watch him from the car. I'm thinking a park with a nice flat track.
I hope both your doctor appointments bring you some relief.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). No precipitation today, but no sun either.
> Yesterday we had a major upgrade to a tool that I use all day long every day. I found out about the upgrade an hour AFTER it was installed. The other groups had training in October, but, since my manager was retiring, he didn't bother to schedule any training for us. The new boss signs the paperwork so we get paid, but ignores us the rest of the time. There was a lot of confusion and stuff not working. The people doing the install were more concerned that I was seeing more than I was supposed to, rather than that parts weren't working. This was another one of those top down things, and it only meets the needs of two of the workers who were involved with the project. The rest of us were told to adapt.
> I came home and played with my yarn. Before I went to bed I found out I was out by two stitches, so I missed two rows somewhere???? Now I have to go over the pattern with a magnifying glass and figure out where I messed up.


Doesn't sound like one of your better days then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like a good day to stay inside.
> I'm afraid that when I retire I'll want to stay inside the entire winter.


Good plan. xx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). No precipitation today, but no sun either.
> Yesterday we had a major upgrade to a tool that I use all day long every day. I found out about the upgrade an hour AFTER it was installed. The other groups had training in October, but, since my manager was retiring, he didn't bother to schedule any training for us. The new boss signs the paperwork so we get paid, but ignores us the rest of the time. There was a lot of confusion and stuff not working. The people doing the install were more concerned that I was seeing more than I was supposed to, rather than that parts weren't working. This was another one of those top down things, and it only meets the needs of two of the workers who were involved with the project. The rest of us were told to adapt.
> I came home and played with my yarn. Before I went to bed I found out I was out by two stitches, so I missed two rows somewhere???? Now I have to go over the pattern with a magnifying glass and figure out where I messed up.


Can't work be such a pain in the b***?! Never mind, every day brings retirement closer!! Shame you missed the two rows but you won't regret going back to fix it in the end!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, when I finally got there, not too late though, I slept for 9.5 hrs. Since I began using CBD oil, I am actually beginning to sleep much better! xoxoxo


That's great to hear. 
The lady at the yarn store is still using a couple of drops on her arthritic thumb. It's still working for her. She did take her dog off the CBD and put her on a stronger medication that affects her liver. It sounds like they found some other problems and they want to make their dog as comfortable as possible for her last few days.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very cold and frosty Surrey. Nothing much planned for today, although I do have a shawl to block that I want to take with me to Susan's next week. In fact this time next week I'll be on the train up North.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


I hope it is a bit warmer in a weeks time for your journey!! It is getting warmer towards the weekend, probably 12'C by Sunday!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so sad, is there a local library in your town, that is not too far away, & has WiFi that you could use, for a short time?
> 
> Anyway, it is good to see you back here again! xoxoxo


Our fast food places like McDonalds and Timmys also have free WiFi, and groups meet there.
Great to see you on here, even if it is for just a short time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope it is a bit warmer in a weeks time for your journey!! It is getting warmer towards the weekend, probably 12'C by Sunday!! xxxx


I have my thermals at the ready, but if it is cold we shall just have to sit and knit! ps sent you a pm


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My older sister lives alone, & one time when I rang her, her voice was so croaky, and when I asked her when she had last spoken to someone, she actually had to think about it, for a short time; and remembered that it was almost a week since she had spoken to anyone! So she made a decision to speak with at least one person everyday, and if she didn't see anyone, she was going to begin saying what ever she was doing, at least once a day! xoxoxo


Pets help. I talk to the kitties every day. Sometimes just to say "Get off that" or "Don't touch". :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pets help. I talk to the kitties every day. Sometimes just to say "Get off that" or "Don't touch". :sm01:


Bentley andI have very long conversations. He is the most vocal cat that has ever owned me. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our fast food places like McDonalds and Timmys also have free WiFi, and groups meet there.
> Great to see you on here, even if it is for just a short time.


OOOOOOh, Tim's bits. Yummy xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Mum tried to raise me on a lot of different things, but my Sensory System decided what I was would, or would not, eat. Unfortunately mum didn't know that I was different to my siblings, because they could eat most things!
> 
> I do loved spiced foods, tho', but not the extremely hot spicy foods, they just have far too much burn in them!
> she and eventually realise, that my food choices weren't changing, and decided to go with what I would actually eat, and life became pleasant! ???????????? xoxoxo


Yes, there is a difference between spice for heat and spice for flavour.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is als oquite an easy method to learn, and once oneis used to it, it is quite comfortable, also!


And with practice, my gauge is almost the same with either hand so I can use them interchangeably in a pattern and can't tell which row was done which way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> These kind of conditions, don't come around very often, and only usually last for a few days, as the most! The main worry, will be the high winds, or any sparks that might happen, in any work with machinery, that night trigger fires. I am not worried about my region, but am a bit worried about Sissy, and her family, as they are relatively new to the area, and are not really sure about what is expected of them! I think it will be the animals, that will have the worst of the weather conditions, and I just hope that some safe areas for those animals! I think I might just remind Sissy, to make sure that her chooks are safe, during that weather! xoxoxo


We have a place here in Toronto that is accepting knit and crocheted bags for baby marsupials and singed koalas. This same place accepts knitting and crocheted nests in the spring for baby birds and squirrels that fall out of trees.
I hope the fires continue to stay away from you and your family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It sounds like she wanted more time, and decided to use some of your class time!
> If she does the same thing with your next class, challenge her, about he molives; or just make an off-hand remark, about being sorry about her arriving so late, but perhaps if she arrived earlier, so that she could get the full benefit of your class! What she did, was just plain rude; and I bet she would not have accepted something like that happening, in the end stages of her class!
> Enough of the rant, I really hope that it doesn't happen next Saturday! You have as much right, as she does, to the full length of the class time! xoxoxo


She used to teach brioche, so I'm not sure if that also factors into her behaviour. I'm going to talk to the owner about putting a gap between the classes.
The advanced brioche will have to be in two sessions. Maybe one can be an early session and the 2nd one can be a later session.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> June, you picture makes you look 20 years younger. Or are you doing you make up different? Whatever, you look fantastic!


I agree. It's a lovely picture of dear June.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

linkan said:


> Hello all. So I am at the docter and using their WiFi. But they took my blood and kicked me kick so now I gotta go ???? love you all


Wonderful to see you here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone I'm on here again. I've just had Margaret up for a cup of tea and a chat. She's been to redcar today with the s and b bunch for their Christmas lunch. I didn't go. I have my reasons, nothing bad. I can say no without feeling I have to go somewhere or do anything. We've been talking about a program I watched on to last night. It was about cannobalism! I think I was short of something to watch. It was actually very good.
> 
> How are you all today? Lisa? Angela? You back on yet? It's 8 days until I see Josephine, it's going to fly over. I must get some Christmas wrapping paper. Well I should have knitted today with there being no s and b but I didn't. This will never be finished in time. I'll end up buying one!????
> 
> I hope you are all well, and I'll catch up now. Love yawl. Xxxx


Canabalism? That's an odd one. There really isn't much to watch on TV anymore. All the good shows are going to streaming off the internet and I don't want to pay for several streaming services so I can see the single shows that I want, so I don't pay any. :sm07: Ok, that makes sense somewhere. I'm sure the steamers will consolidate at some point. Or get bought up. When there are only one or two then I will look at them seriously. In the meanwhile I will keep watching shows that I have seen before and documentaries about tow trucks. :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello


Happy Tuesday.
Today will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Photo taken this morning..


Wow, that really is a town map. I hope this will be displayed somewhere appropriate when you are finished.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still dark and damp outside here at the moment. Have laundry and a couple of errands to do this morning, then I'll do some knitting. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Did you get that record rainfall, or was that just BC and parts to the north?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, I was advised not to wear it in the shower but if I keep bending it back and forth to get in off and on again, I'm positive it will either break or the outer surface will crack. It is very comfortable so I'm happy to keep I on! Thanks for the recommendation!! xxxx


I have some neodymium discs. Neodymium is supposed to be one of the strongest magnets. I have never thought of making the disks into a bracelet. I have enough of them to go around both wrists. I'll have to try them sometime. They might be a little bulky.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Have you done thrum hats and mitts? I have made them and also thrummed slippers. I believe double layers are warmer.


I haven't. The classes have been held during the day. Double layers I can do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> As my computer will not let me go back to post my message. I copied and pasted it here.
> Judi
> The same thing happened to us when our son wanted a second loan from the bank in our village. On his first loan when he was 18 we signed as guarantor. He paid that loan off promptly and then wanted to buy a better car and ask the bank for another loan. Bank wanted us to sign again even though he had proved himself with the first loan. He went to a neighboring town and that bank gave him a loan without guarantor bases on the good record he had at the village bank. We all promptly left the village bank.


I once had to get my little sister to guarantee my loan for a car. She was a married woman and considered much more trustworthy. They didnt' know that my sister isn't great with her money. That was the only loan that asked for a guarantor.
I have a great credit rating for loans, not so good for line of credits. I actually use my line of crdit, and they hold that against you. Apparently, you are supposed to get lines of credits and only use them once and then let them sit there unused to boost your credit rating. :sm07:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Can't work be such a pain in the b***?! Never mind, every day brings retirement closer!! Shame you missed the two rows but you won't regret going back to fix it in the end!! xxxx


I had a quick look last night and couldnt' find it. I'll look again at lunch. I may end up tinking back a few rows.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree. It's a lovely picture of dear June.


You are too kind!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley andI have very long conversations. He is the most vocal cat that has ever owned me. xxx


My Princess knows too much English.
The rest, not so much.
Bella is the quietest Siamese that I have ever lived with.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> OOOOOOh, Tim's bits. Yummy xx


Timmy's has gingerbread timbits at the moment. Yummy little balls of goodness.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I am going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have started and stopped Netflix 3 times. If I see they have a series I would enjoy I subscribe until I have watched that series and anything else I find interesting and then cancel again. I also get Prime because I have Amazon. My favorite is Hulu as they have a lot of old. t.v. shows reruns. I am not a fan of taking the time to watch a full length movie. That is unless I am knitting around and around on a hat. The bad thing about Hulu is they have commercials. I have to see what it costs to go commercial free. Flo and friends are talking about the new Disney streaming.



nitz8catz said:


> Canabalism? That's an odd one. There really isn't much to watch on TV anymore. All the good shows are going to streaming off the internet and I don't want to pay for several streaming services so I can see the single shows that I want, so I don't pay any.  :sm07: Ok, that makes sense somewhere. I'm sure the steamers will consolidate at some point. Or get bought up. When there are only one or two then I will look at them seriously. In the meanwhile I will keep watching shows that I have seen before and documentaries about tow trucks. :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have started and stopped Netflix 3 times. If I see they have a series I would enjoy I subscribe until I have watched that series and anything else I find interesting and then cancel again. I also get Prime because I have Amazon. My favorite is Hulu as they have a lot of old. t.v. shows reruns. I am not a fan of taking the time to watch a full length movie. That is unless I am knitting around and around on a hat. The bad thing about Hulu is they have commercials. I have to see what it costs to go commercial free. Flo and friends are talking about the new Disney streaming.


Did you get to the end of the Kominsky Method on Netflix? I am watching Call Saul now, also very good!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wow, that really is a town map. I hope this will be displayed somewhere appropriate when you are finished.


It's going on 'tour' to a few yarn shows abd then will be on display in the town library x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Timmy's has gingerbread timbits at the moment. Yummy little balls of goodness.


Not yummy for me I do not like ginger! Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Did you get that record rainfall, or was that just BC and parts to the north?


I think we got record rainfall here as well. Supposed to be moving on this morning and they by tomorrow morning it may be down to freezing (but thankfully no precipitation). xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what my afternoon will bring but will go with Flo on that. Met up with a couple of friends yesterday afternoon for a quick visit. Was good to get out for a couple of hours. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope, have not finished watching that. I do not watch much t.v. and I have never binge watched anything. Right now I am also watching This is Us. My niece recommended it. It took me several episodes before I could figure out what was what.



London Girl said:


> Did you get to the end of the Kominsky Method on Netflix? I am watching Call Saul now, also very good!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand. I was the TAPS player.


Good for you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> From our town map


Delightful.It really is very complicated and clever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy Sunday everyone I'm back home again. I called at the crem on the way, it's been a sunny day but very cold. I don't know where the week goes. It's only a couple of weeks til our Josephine comes. Little car is purring like a kitten and all is well. I think....I only hope Stephen gets his lamb bless him.....she's got them all ruined. Really they are good for each other. They wanted me to stay to lunch but I refused. I know they mean well but what would have happened would be lunch at 5ish I would think, then it's dark so I'd end up another night up there. I'm really blessed that they don't long to see the back of me.
> 
> When I was putting white roses on Alberts headstone there was a little man came to someone along the right of me. At first I thought he was talking to me, but then I realised he had taken a little stool and was sitting talking to his wife who had passed. I've seen this before, I feel so sad for these people. Sometimes I say ,love ya sweetheart, but that's as far as it goes. I'm sad for them.
> 
> ...


I didn't get my rest. As you can see from how far behind I am on here I have been kept busy. The money is now almost all counted and we should clear the shop this afternoon. I have never been quite so involved before as I have been this year.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Lisa, We have just returned from a short trip to Elliston, which is on the Western Coast of Eyre Peninsula, I am putting these detail in, so that who ever wants to have a look at part of the Rugged Coast of this Great Continent, there is a place to begin, instead of not knowing where to start.
> 
> There was a large Bushfire down by Port Lincoln, the largest Tuna Fishing town, in Australia. The fire has been contained now, so the area must be safe to travel in, now! There have been some very vicious fires, in that region. over the past few years; but I was hoping they would be left alone this season; but that has not happened! Anyway, as far as I know, the people of that area are safe now, as the fire has been contained!
> 
> ...


That was an adventure you could have done without!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Back from the doctors. Sorted out a modified pain management plan. I'm lucky I have a great doctor.
> Bentley has now settled down on my lap.


You're lucky you have a doctor available at all!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I didn't get my rest. As you can see from how far behind I am on here I have been kept busy. The money is now almost all counted and we should clear the shop this afternoon. I have never been quite so involved before as I have been this year.


I may be wrong but I get the feeling that you have thoroughly enjoyed yourself!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, it was white frost all over the roads and gardens today when I got up, which was about 9am and that's good for me. I've seen some beautiful videos of baby marcelina in her bath with her toys today. She loves her bath, but I think it won't be long before she has a tooth through. She seems very bright. Talking of teeth, I've a couple of broken ones and they are starting to give me jip. Today I bit something the wrong way and my half tooth is now a quarter one.i don't trust this dentist down here, so I know I'll end up in hospital to have them out. They are in such a bad way..

A week today and Josephine will be here. I'll have to book the local restaraunt for tea. I'm not such a good hostess as barny, I make friends comfortable but I don't cook. They know where the toaster etc, is. It doesn't seem to bother them because they still come back. To be honest if they had my cooking I probably would see them again????????????????????????????

I went to the over 60s today and I won......a tin of tomato soup. And someone gave me some malt loaf , and I won $7....for my holiday purse. I got news last night, that our Stephens best man, who we've known since he was 4yrs old ! Well his dad died yesterday. Wendy jims wife and myself were very close friends for a few years then we moved away from each other. She was at Alberts funeral along with Martin Stephens friend. Jims had dementia I believe and was put in a home a couple of months ago. He's been very hard work for Wendy, and Martin but they've looked after him fantastically for a few years while he was at home. Stephen and sue were going to see her and Martin this afternoon. I'll have to see if I can be free for the funeral. Then we got news this afternoon that a lady who used to come to over 60s died on Sunday. It's all go here. 

I'm sure that's all my news, I can't think of anything else. Haven't done any knitting today and only did a couple of sudokus. Not much in the mood. It's pitch black, 4.30pm and I'm in my bed ready for my tv. I'm not sitting up on my own. 

Hope you all have a great day/night. Love yawl..


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have adapted a way to work the can openers. What I had problems with were scissors. The left handed one I got as a teenager made cutting even more difficult. Now I dislike measuring cups. I am always looking at the side that has metric on it. I wish I had an old one that had U.S. measurements on both sides. Hm. Wonder if cups in the U.K. have U.S. measurements on the back side. Which would be the right side for me. I bet not.


We never use US measurements. We can choose between UK or metric.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hurray, it's Linky!!! Good to see you girl!! xxxx


June this new photo is lovely. You look so natural


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> June, you picture makes you look 20 years younger. Or are you doing you make up different? Whatever, you look fantastic!


I wanted to say she looked younger???? So great minds think alike.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June this new photo is lovely. You look so natural


Thank you! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not yummy for me I do not like ginger! Xxxxx


I can't stand ginger either. So we won't have ginger snaps.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> That's what sister's do :sm17: Have a couple of TM breaks, maybe that will slow you both down! :sm09: xoxox


more likely speed them up!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You're lucky you have a doctor available at all!


I know. One of the reasons for not moving xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Islander said:


> Yes, we'll all sit around the table, knife and fork in hand, just like in days of yore! :sm23:


No forks in England until the fourth or fifth century. Just knives and scoops.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> If we're going back to days of yore why a knife and fork, just a sharp knife and hands would be more appropriate. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Precisely!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Made an interesting discovery today. Some of you will remember visiting King's Lynn earlier in the year and seeing the Vancouver Quarter shopping area. We discovered that it is named after George Vancouver who was born in the town and who discovered....... Vancouver!!! Who knew?!!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Vancouver


Thanks for that information. I shall remember that when I visit Jackie.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it was white frost all over the roads and gardens today when I got up, which was about 9am and that's good for me. I've seen some beautiful videos of baby marcelina in her bath with her toys today. She loves her bath, but I think it won't be long before she has a tooth through. She seems very bright. Talking of teeth, I've a couple of broken ones and they are starting to give me jip. Today I bit something the wrong way and my half tooth is now a quarter one.i don't trust this dentist down here, so I know I'll end up in hospital to have them out. They are in such a bad way..
> 
> A week today and Josephine will be here. I'll have to book the local restaraunt for tea. I'm not such a good hostess as barny, I make friends comfortable but I don't cook. They know where the toaster etc, is. It doesn't seem to bother them because they still come back. To be honest if they had my cooking I probably would see them again????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


Sorry for the loss of your friend, it seems to happen a lot around this time of the year, sadly. You're going to have to be very brave and get your tooth sorted dear or it may finish up ruining your guest's visit or Christmas! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes please Jeanette let me know how she is doing. Xx


and me too please Jeanette. She is such a gem.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Had a lovely day out today, we were so lucky with the weather, it was blue sky and sunshine all day! Lots to see and do and the food halls were brilliant, lots of lovely free samples to sip or nibble! Here's a picture of Santas transport detail!!


But his nose is pink!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> But his nose is pink!


Well, he's only a baby, it'll redden as he grows!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium


Just how much encouragement did you need?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Forgot to tell you about my buys. Bought a four and a half pound cut of topside beef for £20 will give us 3 roasts and leftovers, also bought some samosas of various flavours and a couple of onion bhajis (sp) There was an eastern European food stall there and found a tin of elk meat and a tin of beaver meat to try sometime, oh and a couple of meat pies. Lots of choices and experimenting in the future. xx


That all sounds great. Lovely meals coming up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning Janet, long time no see, presume you've had a couple of very busy weeks, how did your Poppy Shop do? Hope you can grab some 'me' time now, missed you. xx


Thanks Jackie. We know we have topped £40,000 but still counting. The shop should be given back tomorrow when we have collected our tables, chairs and urn. Then it's a home run to Christmas when the bros are coming down.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> What's App and Intragram are both Facebook companies, so I can't go there while I'm still working with this employer.
> So say hi for me. I've been talking to them on Ravelry.


Angela sends lots of wonderful Marcelina videos.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> But his nose is pink!


He had sunscreen on as it was quite sunny. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I may be wrong but I get the feeling that you have thoroughly enjoyed yourself!! Xxxx


Strangely I have. It was something different and has an end. Until next year!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I caught up! I have never got that far behind before. At least I had Whatsapp.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Strangely I have. It was something different and has an end. Until next year!


Good for you dear!!! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've not been consistent on anything for a while. Hard for me since I like being consistent. Glad you are still participating and will be better at finding you on Tuesdays because I enjoy reading about your events. We are trying to get son's meds and I try to help him as I can. He wants to get out and walk a bit but tires. He's always been peppy so hurts me to see him limited. Hoping for improvement. Seeing doctor Friday. I've had ankle and foot pain so limping. My doctor appointment is Wednesday so hoping he can help. He usually dismisses my pain as arthritis.


If you have seen him previously, with this particular pain, I Hunk you are well within your rights, to demand some investigate into the cause of your pain, so that you can be diagnosed properly, instead of only saying thatthe cause is probably Arthritis! With no real diagnosis, you might just as well self medicate!
I do hope you get some relief soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> The loop and button is how it is in the pattern. I've seen I-cord done and probably could make one. I thought the button band might dress it up from so plain. I was thinking seed stitch band might go with garter stitch sweater and be a bIt fancier. I Kitchener stitched the hood and it looks one piece quite nicely but in tried the sleeves 3 different ways and all the removing gave wear and rare. Looks ok but could be better.


Yes, I like the seed stitch, and it would add to the appeal of the cardigan! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Do you get the recording before the person answers saying, "this call may be recorded? They really do record them. I took a survey after a phone call giving all very low numbers. A supervisor called me saying they had listened to the recording and I had every right to be upset with the call. She said she also could not understand what the person was trying to tell me. I had repeatedly said to her I cannot understand you. The supervisor guarantee me that if I ever called again and told the person twice that I could not understand them that I would be transferred to a phone bank in the U.S. She also gave me her personal number and extension and said to call her with any complaints or comments.


Yes I do get that message, but I have never had a callback, though!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and 0'C (32'F). No precipitation today, but no sun either.
> Yesterday we had a major upgrade to a tool that I use all day long every day. I found out about the upgrade an hour AFTER it was installed. The other groups had training in October, but, since my manager was retiring, he didn't bother to schedule any training for us. The new boss signs the paperwork so we get paid, but ignores us the rest of the time. There was a lot of confusion and stuff not working. The people doing the install were more concerned that I was seeing more than I was supposed to, rather than that parts weren't working. This was another one of those top down things, and it only meets the needs of two of the workers who were involved with the project. The rest of us were told to adapt.
> I came home and played with my yarn. Before I went to bed I found out I was out by two stitches, so I missed two rows somewhere???? Now I have to go over the pattern with a magnifying glass and figure out where I messed up.


I hope you find the where the rows are missing, quite quickly, and I also hope it doesn't take too long! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The stall selling the bracelets at the fair had several different ranges in price, the one I bought was allegedly the best, certainly the most expensive but I'm well aware that I made a booboo, we shall see! It looks nice! :sm23: :sm24: xxx


It is always a bonus, if they look good, but I do hope that the bracelet gives you some relief for your thumb, and anywhere else that is giving you pain! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's great to hear.
> The lady at the yarn store is still using a couple of drops on her arthritic thumb. It's still working for her. She did take her dog off the CBD and put her on a stronger medication that affects her liver. It sounds like they found some other problems and they want to make their dog as comfortable as possible for her last few days.


Awww ........ poor pup, I hope the new medication, keeps her as comfortable as possible, for as long as necessary! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pets help. I talk to the kitties every day. Sometimes just to say "Get off that" or "Don't touch". :sm01:


Yes, I agree with you on that, but my sister is not a pet type of person, I don't think she even had anything to do with the animals, that we had, when we were growing up, so she doesn't have any pets! she is the only one, out of 6 siblings, who has never had a pet! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley andI have very long conversations. He is the most vocal cat that has ever owned me. xxx


I would love to have a cat again, and although DH wants a Hairless Sphynx; I don't think it will ever happen, because of two reasons, and they are:- The Sphynx is bound to be very expensive; and I think the Sphynx will also need much more care, than DH thinks, and I am not going todoit for him, because then the cat will become mine, and I will become the cat's person!
I would rather adopt a rescue cat, and give a decent home to one who doesn't have one! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have a place here in Toronto that is accepting knit and crocheted bags for baby marsupials and singed koalas. This same place accepts knitting and crocheted nests in the spring for baby birds and squirrels that fall out of trees.
> I hope the fires continue to stay away from you and your family.


So do I! I don't remember there being as many fires, in previous years, as there are now, and they are earlier than usual also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> She used to teach brioche, so I'm not sure if that also factors into her behaviour. I'm going to talk to the owner about putting a gap between the classes.
> The advanced brioche will have to be in two sessions. Maybe one can be an early session and the 2nd one can be a later session.


That sounds like a good idea, and I hope the intrusions of the other lady is sorted out, with no lingering bitterness! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Canabalism? That's an odd one. There really isn't much to watch on TV anymore. All the good shows are going to streaming off the internet and I don't want to pay for several streaming services so I can see the single shows that I want, so I don't pay any. :sm07: Ok, that makes sense somewhere. I'm sure the steamers will consolidate at some point. Or get bought up. When there are only one or two then I will look at them seriously. In the meanwhile I will keep watching shows that I have seen before and documentaries about tow trucks. :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


Hmmm ...... sounds a bit like our tv programs now, nothing new, unless it is a Reality Show, and I have tried to watch some of them, but they are more mind numbing than any of the other programs! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I once had to get my little sister to guarantee my loan for a car. She was a married woman and considered much more trustworthy. They didnt' know that my sister isn't great with her money. That was the only loan that asked for a guarantor.
> I have a great credit rating for loans, not so good for line of credits. I actually use my line of crdit, and they hold that against you. Apparently, you are supposed to get lines of credits and only use them once and then let them sit there unused to boost your credit rating. :sm07:


Neither I, or DH, have Credit Cards, or a line of Credit. We only have Debit Cards. We did get a Credit and when our 2 youngest girls, were very young, so that we could get things they needed; but itwas far too easy to use, so we got rid of it, and do our purchasing differently. We actually went back to layby, and it worked very well, and we also seemed to be much more affluent, than when we had the Credit Card! :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My Princess knows too much English.
> The rest, not so much.
> Bella is the quietest Siamese that I have ever lived with.


I am in the same boat, with Mint, she understands when I say I am going to lay down, and she heads straight for our bedroom. She also knows ball and treat, or dinner!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That was an adventure you could have done without!


It definitely was! I never want anything like that happening again, ever! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk although not as frosty as yesterday. Off to knit and natter in an hour, hopefully dinner out as I've got nothing out of the freezer and that's it for the day. You all have a good one. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend, it seems to happen a lot around this time of the year, sadly. You're going to have to be very brave and get your tooth sorted dear or it may finish up ruining your guest's visit or Christmas! xxxx


Susan, I agree with all That June has said in her post, and I hope that you go ahead, and at least make an appointment with your dentist, or with one that you might feel better about. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Neither I, or DH, have Credit Cards, or a line of Credit. We only have Debit Cards. We did get a Credit and when our 2 youngest girls, were very young, so that we could get things they needed; but itwas far too easy to use, so we got rid of it, and do our purchasing differently. We actually went back to layby, and it worked very well, and we also seemed to be much more affluent, than when we had the Credit Card! :sm23: xoxoxo


I got rid of mine when it was stolen and liberally used. Fortunately, I could prove I was out of the country at the time so the bank wrote it off. I do have one now but it is just for use abroad and is never otherwise brought out of it's hidey-hole!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey, although no frost overnight. Managed to sew down the high street yesterday and have nearly finished my mitts. Having to knit very fast as I am running out of wool!

Sorry Jinx, but not supermarket and fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up and ballet, so we will be shopping tomorrow.

Despite that happy Wednesday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's foggy but will clear this afternoon. I'm going to try to go for a walk at lunch as this is the nicest day of the next few.
The weather forecasters have released their forecast for this winter. Above normal snow levels and the return of the "polar vortex" pattern with frigid temperature dips. I have a good winter coat. I need to make another double layer hat and double layer mitts.
I tinked back a couple of rows on my shawl. I didnt' find where the problem was, but this time when I re-knit it, I had the right stitch count.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a cold but bright London!! Going to visit my friend for lunch today but not much else planned, maybe some knitting and Netflix later in the day!! Have a very good one, whatever you are up to and stay warm if you need to!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey, although no frost overnight. Managed to sew down the high street yesterday and have nearly finished my mitts. Having to knit very fast as I am running out of wool!
> 
> Sorry Jinx, but not supermarket and fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up and ballet, so we will be shopping tomorrow.
> 
> Despite that happy Wednesday everyone. xx


Happy Wednesday.
Happy "Hump" day.
You are ahead of me on the mitts knitting. 
Which pattern did you use?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey, although no frost overnight. Managed to sew down the high street yesterday and have nearly finished my mitts. Having to knit very fast as I am running out of wool!
> 
> Sorry Jinx, but not supermarket and fish and chips today as Mr P is on school pick up and ballet, so we will be shopping tomorrow.
> 
> Despite that happy Wednesday everyone. xx


I can't imagine any other circumstances where you could say "Managed to sew down the high street"!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got rid of mine when it was stolen and liberally used. Fortunately, I could prove I was out of the country at the time so the bank wrote it off. I do have one now but it is just for use abroad and is never otherwise brought out of it's hidey-hole!!


I have one that is used only for the car. I pay it off every month.
I only got it because I was having so much trouble with my debit card at the automated gas pumps.
It is good that it was used when you were out of the country, there was no doubt that it was not you using it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's foggy but will clear this afternoon. I'm going to try to go for a walk at lunch as this is the nicest day of the next few.
> The weather forecasters have released their forecast for this winter. Above normal snow levels and the return of the "polar vortex" pattern with frigid temperature dips. I have a good winter coat. I need to make another double layer hat and double layer mitts.
> I tinked back a couple of rows on my shawl. I didnt' find where the problem was, but this time when I re-knit it, I had the right stitch count.


Glad about the stitch count, now proceed!!! We have slightly warmer weather coming here too, it's going to be 13'C by Monday, just in time for Purples trip north!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have one that is used only for the car. I pay it off every month.
> I only got it because I was having so much trouble with my debit card at the automated gas pumps.


Yep, sometimes it's a necessity! Don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad about the stitch count, now proceed!!! We have slightly warmer weather coming here too, it's going to be 13'C by Monday, just in time for Purples trip north!! xxxx


Awesome.
It sounds like we are all over that little "blip" in the weather.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Wednesday.
> Happy "Hump" day.
> You are ahead of me on the mitts knitting.
> Which pattern did you use?


Not really using a pattern, just making it up as I go. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, sometimes it's a necessity! Don't forget to put the bins out!! xxxx


Mum and I dragged them out last night.
I don't like leaving them out overnight as the creatures get into them, but hopefully I don't have to pick anything up this morning.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk although not as frosty as yesterday. Off to knit and natter in an hour, hopefully dinner out as I've got nothing out of the freezer and that's it for the day. You all have a good one. xx


I will have a good night, I am not tired enough to go to sleep yet, so I have to adjust the sleeve of the Striped Cardigan, as I forgot about the decreases, for the shaping of the sleeve. I did think about just continuing with the sleeve as it was, but then the sleeves would have been so big & floppy on her skinny little arms, that I don't think she would wear it!

There is not much of an age difference between Miss 10 & Miss 11, but their physical differences are quite dramatic. Miss 11 is an average height for her age, but she is just so skinny; whereas Miss 10 is taller, and quite muscular, as she, and her sisters, are quite active children, and well muscled, but Miss 11 has inherited her extreme slimness, from her youngest great Uncle and her youngest Great Aunt; and those two still look like they are Anorexic, but I can guarantee that they eat their fair share of food!

Miss 11 is so thin, that many times when she & her sisters were having a sleepover with us, & when I looked at her face, I got a bit of a shock, as beneath her eyes was very dark, and also a but sunken. I honestly thought she was going to die; and I was a little worried, to say the least! I actually rang her mum, to make sure that she wasn't ill. After that little chat, I think that her mum took her to the Docs, just to make sure!

I have never been so afraid about any of my grand children, as I was that night, about Miss 11!

Anyway, I have said enough on that subject! Now I am going to see if there is anything else to catch up on! :sm23: :sm23:

Happy Wednesday, Have a great time, no matter what you might be doing! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can't imagine any other circumstances where you could say "Managed to sew down the high street"!!! xxxx


 :sm08: :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad about the stitch count, now proceed!!! We have slightly warmer weather coming here too, it's going to be 13'C by Monday, just in time for Purples trip north!! xxxx


That sounds good, but I will still take my thermals. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny and frosty Norfolk although not as frosty as yesterday. Off to knit and natter in an hour, hopefully dinner out as I've got nothing out of the freezer and that's it for the day. You all have a good one. xx


Have fun at your Knit and Natter. Definitely treat yourself to dinner out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can't imagine any other circumstances where you could say "Managed to sew down the high street"!!! xxxx


Next I will be sewing the air ambulance to the hospital's helipad!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not really using a pattern, just making it up as I go. xx


Smarty pants!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Jackie. We know we have topped £40,000 but still counting. The shop should be given back tomorrow when we have collected our tables, chairs and urn. Then it's a home run to Christmas when the bros are coming down.


That is excellent, well done to all who(m?) assisted, in the Poppy shop! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum and I dragged them out last night.
> I don't like leaving them out overnight as the creatures get into them, but hopefully I don't have to pick anything up this morning.


Well done!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good, but I will still take my thermals. xx


Oh yes, may be cooler up there but at least you won't get frozen on the way!!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Smarty pants!!! :sm23: xxxx


Are you referring to my purple long johns!!!! Not smart really I just do a very easy thumb hole and the rest is straight and gathered in at the top like a beanie. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will have a good night, I am not tired enough to go to sleep yet, so I have to adjust the sleeve of the Striped Cardigan, as I forgot about the decreases, for the shaping of the sleeve. I did think about just continuing with the sleeve as it was, but then the sleeves would have been so big & floppy on her skinny little arms, that I don't think she would wear it!
> 
> There is not much of an age difference between Miss 10 & Miss 11, but their physical differences are quite dramatic. Miss 11 is an average height for her age, but she is just so skinny; whereas Miss 10 is taller, and quite muscular, as she, and her sisters, are quite active children, and well muscled, but Miss 11 has inherited her extreme slimness, from her youngest great Uncle and her youngest Great Aunt; and those two still look like they are Anorexic, but I can guarantee that they eat their fair share of food!
> 
> ...


Good luck with the sleeves of the Stripey Cardigan. If she wasnt' going to wear the sleeves as is, then you definitely have to re-knit them.
I was going to say that Miss 11 was going to shoot up soon, but if she has relatives with the same build, maybe she is going to stay as is.
You are a grandmother. Of course you are going to worry about your little ones. Especially if your nurses background tells you that something may not be right.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next I will be sewing the air ambulance to the hospital's helipad!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, may be cooler up there but at least you won't get frozen on the way!!! xx


If I get there and back without delays it will be a first!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Mum and I dragged them out last night.
> I don't like leaving them out overnight as the creatures get into them, but hopefully I don't have to pick anything up this morning.


We forgot to put ours out last night, only remembered when I saw the neighbours bins when letting dh out to go to work so I had to do them on my own.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you referring to my purple long johns!!!! Not smart really I just do a very easy thumb hole and the rest is straight and gathered in at the top like a beanie. xxx


Probably not as easy as you make it sound!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good, but I will still take my thermals. xx


Always be prepared. :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We forgot to put ours out last night, only remembered when I saw the neighbours bins when letting dh out to go to work so I had to do them on my own.


Hello dear, this is a nice surprise, where are you, on your break?!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Next I will be sewing the air ambulance to the hospital's helipad!


That's going into quite a lot of detail.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Good afternoon all. Dd and I went to Dorking to give her car a run out. She bought me a fish finger sandwich for my lunch and then she encouraged me to splurge some cash in The Fluff Emporium





SaxonLady said:


> Just how much encouragement did you need?


???????????? Probably not too much! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you referring to my purple long johns!!!! Not smart really I just do a very easy thumb hole and the rest is straight and gathered in at the top like a beanie. xxx


I was wondering if I could do a sock pattern and add a hole for the thumb?
I've tried a thumb gusset before and was not happy with it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If I get there and back without delays it will be a first!


Then I hope this trip is a first.
At least you have your knitting/crocheting if there is a delay.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then I hope this trip is a first.
> At least you have your knitting/crocheting if there is a delay.


....and your phone and credit card if things go really bad again!!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got rid of mine when it was stolen and liberally used. Fortunately, I could prove I was out of the country at the time so the bank wrote it off. I do have one now but it is just for use abroad and is never otherwise brought out of it's hidey-hole!!


That is a very good way, to avoid over spending on the card! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hmmm ...... sounds a bit like our tv programs now, nothing new, unless it is a Reality Show, and I have tried to watch some of them, but they are more mind numbing than any of the other programs! ????????????


I agree with you. I see more bickering, back stabbing and manoeuvring(?) at work, I don't need to see it on TV as "entertainment".


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's foggy but will clear this afternoon. I'm going to try to go for a walk at lunch as this is the nicest day of the next few.
> The weather forecasters have released their forecast for this winter. Above normal snow levels and the return of the "polar vortex" pattern with frigid temperature dips. I have a good winter coat. I need to make another double layer hat and double layer mitts.
> I tinked back a couple of rows on my shawl. I didnt' find where the problem was, but this time when I re-knit it, I had the right stitch count.


Bahaha ........ it is always good to have the correct stitch count, except for the odd time thatit wasn't as important! Hahaha xoxoxo.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No forks in England until the fourth or fifth century. Just knives and scoops.


I had "Habitant" soup at the Fort Louisbourg recreation site in Nova Scotia. It had big chunks of root vegetables in an onion broth. You are supposed to bring your own knife. They provide the scoop. I was lucky that I had my "everything" tool in my purse. It's like a Swiss knife utility-all-in-one tool thing. It has a fork, spoon and knife in it. It was a great soup. And it was fun to watch everyone fighting with their roots.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ....and your phone and credit card if things go really bad again!!! xxxx


Well I hope our dear Purple doesn't get stuck in a hotel room overnight again.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a lovely Wednesday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cold but bright London!! Going to visit my friend for lunch today but not much else planned, maybe some knitting and Netflix later in the day!! Have a very good one, whatever you are up to and stay warm if you need to!! Lots of love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It is a bit useless, to hold out any hope, of any of you in the snow regions of the Northern Hemisphere, to have a Mild Winter, so I won't do that; but I am pleased to be able to say that despite our Catastrophic Weather Warning of today, which we did have, but tomorrow's forecast is apparently going to be much better, with a top temperature of 24°C! Today we had a top of 44°C, but our combined our conditioners worked well today, and we shouldn't need it @ all tomorrow! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good luck with the sleeves of the Stripey Cardigan. If she wasnt' going to wear the sleeves as is, then you definitely have to re-knit them.
> I was going to say that Miss 11 was going to shoot up soon, but if she has relatives with the same build, maybe she is going to stay as is.
> You are a grandmother. Of course you are going to worry about your little ones. Especially if your nurses background tells you that something may not be right.


That is definitely true, Miss 11 was a real worry for her mother & I, but we relaxed, a little, after she was checked out by her family doctor, and she signed a contract with the doctor, concerning her food intake, so how she very rarely, has the darkness under her eyes, and they have never been as sunken as they were on that particular day, thankfully! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> We forgot to put ours out last night, only remembered when I saw the neighbours bins when letting dh out to go to work so I had to do them on my own.


Oh no, that is not good, but at least they got emptied!
DH puts ours out each week, unless there is nothing in them, but that doesn't happen very often!
You might have to put a very bright reminder, on your wall calendar, or in your phone calendar with an alarm! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was wondering if I could do a sock pattern and add a hole for the thumb?
> I've tried a thumb gusset before and was not happy with it.


You should be able to do that, the leg of the sock should fit the hand & forearm, with just a few extra stitches added! Play around with it a bit, and have fun. Then post a photo of the results, when finished. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I agree with you. I see more bickering, back stabbing and manoeuvring(?) at work, I don't need to see it on TV as "entertainment".


I agree with you, even tho I no longer work, I can remember quite clearly, what it was like at work, and it wasn't only within the floor staff, it got worse, the higher up the Bullies were, the worse they became, even tho they tried to disguise their behaviour! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am signing out now, and will look in tomorrow.
Have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am signing out now, and will look in tomorrow.
> Have a good day! xoxoxo


Good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Probably not as easy as you make it sound!! xxx


Really it is. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was wondering if I could do a sock pattern and add a hole for the thumb?
> I've tried a thumb gusset before and was not happy with it.


Will pm you an easy glove pattern. The thumb gusset is very easy. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. A bit chilly but dry here. Not much planned for today. Will try to stay out of the way of the work. Progress is being made, slowly but it's progress! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. A bit chilly but dry here. Not much planned for today. Will try to stay out of the way of the work. Progress is being made, slowly but it's progress! xxxooo


I love the way you always accentuate the positive!!! :sm09: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love the way you always accentuate the positive!!! :sm09: xxxx


It's the only way I can keep myself sane and hopefully not too grumpy! xxxooo :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's the only way I can keep myself sane and hopefully not too grumpy! xxxooo :sm16:


Yeah, I get that and admire you greatly for it!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello dear, this is a nice surprise, where are you, on your break?!! xxxx


Hi, yes I was and now I'm on my way home. It's been a long day today


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I get that and admire you greatly for it!! :sm23: xxxx


Thank you!! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Helicopter about to land at the hospital


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Helicopter about to land at the hospital


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hi, yes I was and now I'm on my way home. It's been a long day today


Never mind, it'll soon be Christmas!! DD has been up to London with 23 year 10s and this evening is a parents' evening until 9 pm! Who'd be a teacher?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Helicopter about to land at the hospital


 :sm24: love the ambo!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello


Is it me you're looking for?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening all. I'm at Stephens. He is at an annual night out with the firm or some such thing and won't be in until 9ish. So we had our tea without him as he'll get his out. Sue made mince and dumplings and it was very warming and pleasing. Richard has been working hard again, I do hope they keep him on after Christmas. Matthews had a day off because he doesn't go into uni on a Wednesday. 

I had a really good chin wag with Karen this morning and a cup of chocolate. Andrew and their daughter had gone shopping. Karen has an aunt living in the isle of white and she's coming over for a few days tomorrow. Karen's quite excited , it's good to see her looking forward to something. When I'm down I don't want company, but I did enjoy myself this morning. She says it's good to talk, and it is. You never hear her moan about her disability in fact she sometimes cracks a joke about it.dont know as I would.

We went to get some groceries for sue as Stephen has taken her car to work today, got a couple of sympathy cards for Wendy. It's a sad time. She must have been married about 40yrs. Jim was her 2nd husband. I'm going to settle down with my book tonight, I haven't much more to read on it. I only read them up here and by the time I come back I forget what the story is about.

Well....I think I'll catch up now, and see what I have missed. This time next week I'll have company and it will be great. I'm on count down. Angela is there any sign of you coming on line yet? Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad about the stitch count, now proceed!!! We have slightly warmer weather coming here too, it's going to be 13'C by Monday, just in time for Purples trip north!! xxxx


Are you really serious June? Or having me on? I hope you are serious. Still if the weathers poor we can knit. I'm not thinking of going very far. Just out a couple of hours or so. We get tired. I wonder what adventure Josephine has with the trains this time. ????????. She will be in for another refund ?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not really using a pattern, just making it up as I go. xx


There's a surprise????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Then I hope this trip is a first.
> At least you have your knitting/crocheting if there is a delay.


It'll be more than that mav. Last time was a couple of taxis and an hotel..... Wish you were all coming with her.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I had "Habitant" soup at the Fort Louisbourg recreation site in Nova Scotia. It had big chunks of root vegetables in an onion broth. You are supposed to bring your own knife. They provide the scoop. I was lucky that I had my "everything" tool in my purse. It's like a Swiss knife utility-all-in-one tool thing. It has a fork, spoon and knife in it. It was a great soup. And it was fun to watch everyone fighting with their roots.


Did you used to be a scout in a previous life mav?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Jinx....tomorrow's Thursday, as I've got some flowers for my Albert and I need my Asda shop. See you tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finished my mittens and have blocked a shawl.
All ready to go to Susan's.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are you really serious June? Or having me on? I hope you are serious. Still if the weathers poor we can knit. I'm not thinking of going very far. Just out a couple of hours or so. We get tired. I wonder what adventure Josephine has with the trains this time. ????????. She will be in for another refund ?


Just started a pair of socks to bring with me. Nice easy knitting so we can chat away. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Are you really serious June? Or having me on? I hope you are serious. Still if the weathers poor we can knit. I'm not thinking of going very far. Just out a couple of hours or so. We get tired. I wonder what adventure Josephine has with the trains this time. ????????. She will be in for another refund ?


That's what it said in the Daily Mail, so it must be true!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My kind of Christmas tree.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My kind of Christmas tree.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Did a lot more sewing on our town map yesterday and also started knitting a pair of sock.

Today we are supermarket shopping and fish and chips (sorry Jinx for the confusion).

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My kind of Christmas tree.


Ooh, yeah!! I wonder where that is?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Did a lot more sewing on our town map yesterday and also started knitting a pair of sock.
> 
> Today we are supermarket shopping and fish and chips (sorry Jinx for the confusion).
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Yep, cool and grey here too, 7'C at the moment, 11'C on the way!!

Need to clean house a little bit today, haven't touched it for a while. Meeting a lady who works at the shop later as she needs help putting things on eBay and then I shall got to the library. After that, I shall be in my room, embroidering!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning from an also grey and cool Norfolk although there was some frost on the grass when I got up. Been busy in the kitchen making a load of swineherders pies. Enough to last two days and two individual ones for the freezer. That's me done for the day, will get on with my knitting this afternoon. See you all later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from an also grey and cool Norfolk although there was some frost on the grass when I got up. Been busy in the kitchen making a load of swineherders pies. Enough to last two days and two individual ones for the freezer. That's me done for the day, will get on with my knitting this afternoon. See you all later. xx


Good morning, I wondered where you'd got to!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Rain is expected later today, turning to snow overnight.
Nothing changed at work. The tool that was upgraded is still being useless and the people who upgraded it have one message, adapt!
I did manage to finish the colourwork on the Shifty sweater. It's still way too short. I don't like my tummy showing when I raise my arms, so I'm going to use the first colour over again and lengthen it some more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from an also grey and cool Norfolk although there was some frost on the grass when I got up. Been busy in the kitchen making a load of swineherders pies. Enough to last two days and two individual ones for the freezer. That's me done for the day, will get on with my knitting this afternoon. See you all later. xx


That's a productive day so far.
I've packed my lunch and made breakfast :sm17: 
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, cool and grey here too, 7'C at the moment, 11'C on the way!!
> 
> Need to clean house a little bit today, haven't touched it for a while. Meeting a lady who works at the shop later as she needs help putting things on eBay and then I shall got to the library. After that, I shall be in my room, embroidering!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


Sounds like a nice day to me.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool and grey Surrey. Did a lot more sewing on our town map yesterday and also started knitting a pair of sock.
> 
> Today we are supermarket shopping and fish and chips (sorry Jinx for the confusion).
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
The restaurant across the street from work has finally opened after months and months and months of renovations so myself and the cubicle dwellers on either side of me are going to check it out tomorrow on payday, while we have some cash. It is a Naan and Kebab restaurant???


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning, I wondered where you'd got to!! xxxx


Busy busy busy, can't believe this time last week I was waiting for you to arrive, feels like months ago. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My kind of Christmas tree.


Yes, yes, yes, :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:

I like the sheep angel at the top.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a productive day so far.
> I've packed my lunch and made breakfast :sm17:
> Enjoy your knitting.


Your not doing too bad yourself seeing what time it is with you. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Your not doing too bad yourself seeing what time it is with you. xx


I've been up almost 2 hours already. :sm17: 
Only had one cup of tea so far. May need more caffeine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mittens and have blocked a shawl.
> All ready to go to Susan's.


Those look nice and warm.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did you used to be a scout in a previous life mav?


I was a brownie and girl guide. Does that count?
I like things that are multipurpose.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It'll be more than that mav. Last time was a couple of taxis and an hotel..... Wish you were all coming with her.


I wish I was coming too. 
Not enough money or vacation time. :sm13:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not really using a pattern, just making it up as I go. xx





grandma susan said:


> There's a surprise????


We'll just call our Purple the queen of Freeform.

:sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I'm at Stephens. He is at an annual night out with the firm or some such thing and won't be in until 9ish. So we had our tea without him as he'll get his out. Sue made mince and dumplings and it was very warming and pleasing. Richard has been working hard again, I do hope they keep him on after Christmas. Matthews had a day off because he doesn't go into uni on a Wednesday.
> 
> I had a really good chin wag with Karen this morning and a cup of chocolate. Andrew and their daughter had gone shopping. Karen has an aunt living in the isle of white and she's coming over for a few days tomorrow. Karen's quite excited , it's good to see her looking forward to something. When I'm down I don't want company, but I did enjoy myself this morning. She says it's good to talk, and it is. You never hear her moan about her disability in fact she sometimes cracks a joke about it.dont know as I would.
> 
> ...


We usually have mince with potatoes and onions or spring noodles. I haven't tried with dumplings.
I hope Karen has a nice visit with her aunt.
Are you doing the countdown to Purple's visit?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Never mind, it'll soon be Christmas!! DD has been up to London with 23 year 10s and this evening is a parents' evening until 9 pm! Who'd be a teacher?!! xxxx


I's only teach adults. They're difficult enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Helicopter about to land at the hospital


Love it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. A bit chilly but dry here. Not much planned for today. Will try to stay out of the way of the work. Progress is being made, slowly but it's progress! xxxooo


It's good that progress is being made and not a lot of setbacks.
The lady from Knit Night will not be heading back to Arizona until after Christmas. She needs to do followup for her surgery before she heads back down.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will pm you an easy glove pattern. The thumb gusset is very easy. X


Thanks. I had a quick look. That does look easier.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yeah!! I wonder where that is?! xxxx


It's at the little Grey Sheep and that is my friend the owner Emma xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you, even tho I no longer work, I can remember quite clearly, what it was like at work, and it wasn't only within the floor staff, it got worse, the higher up the Bullies were, the worse they became, even tho they tried to disguise their behaviour! xoxoxo.


I'm thinking they don't have enough to do when this behaviour shows up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wish I was coming too.
> Not enough money or vacation time. :sm13:


You'll be with us in spirit! Well wine anyway. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is a bit useless, to hold out any hope, of any of you in the snow regions of the Northern Hemisphere, to have a Mild Winter, so I won't do that; but I am pleased to be able to say that despite our Catastrophic Weather Warning of today, which we did have, but tomorrow's forecast is apparently going to be much better, with a top temperature of 24°C! Today we had a top of 44°C, but our combined our conditioners worked well today, and we shouldn't need it @ all tomorrow! ???? xoxoxo


I hope your weather continues to be in the temperature range that your conditioners can handle.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. I had a quick look. That does look easier.


It is really easy. I just put a marker each side of the increase. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You'll be with us in spirit! Well wine anyway. xxxx


Wine, spirit, all good. :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, yes, yes, :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> I like the sheep angel at the top.


All the wool is from her own flocks of sheep and dyed on the premises. I'll take you there next time you visit. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a wonderful day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We usually have mince with potatoes and onions or spring noodles. I haven't tried with dumplings.
> I hope Karen has a nice visit with her aunt.
> Are you doing the countdown to Purple's visit?


5 days to go xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Rain is expected later today, turning to snow overnight.
> Nothing changed at work. The tool that was upgraded is still being useless and the people who upgraded it have one message, adapt!
> I did manage to finish the colourwork on the Shifty sweater. It's still way too short. I don't like my tummy showing when I raise my arms, so I'm going to use the first colour over again and lengthen it some more.


Adapt??! That's no answer!! Like my sweaters down to mid thigh, that covers my requirements!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> The restaurant across the street from work has finally opened after months and months and months of renovations so myself and the cubicle dwellers on either side of me are going to check it out tomorrow on payday, while we have some cash. It is a Naan and Kebab restaurant???


OK, not my thing but enjoy!! ????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Busy busy busy, can't believe this time last week I was waiting for you to arrive, feels like months ago. xxxx


Didn't it fly? Felt like I was on my way home before I got there!! Felt better for the break though!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yes, yes, yes, :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> I like the sheep angel at the top.


Didn't spot that, cute!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's at the little Grey Sheep and that is my friend the owner Emma xx


Even nicer that you know it - and Emma!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Didn't spot that, cute!!


Yes I had to go back and have a closer look. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. A bit chilly but dry here. Not much planned for today. Will try to stay out of the way of the work. Progress is being made, slowly but it's progress! xxxooo


I hope it gets finished soon, are you stok in the NW, or are you back home now? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finished my mittens and have blocked a shawl.
> All ready to go to Susan's.


Josephine you put me to shame, with all of the different things that you do, but keep going, I love to see what everyone else is making! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just started a pair of socks to bring with me. Nice easy knitting so we can chat away. xxx


There you go again, one pair of mittens finished, and onto the socks. I need to make another pair for DH, as ho has worn the first pair out, and sadly he wants long black socks, so I need to buy myself a pair of 2-5mm Circular needle, with silver, or light coloured tips, so I have a better chance of seeing what I am doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My kind of Christmas tree.


It is a very interesting tree, but I cannot tell what it is made of. I have a thoughts on it, the first is small skeins of wool; and the 2nd is . the twists of marshmallow! I will checkin later on a large screen, as I am working on my phone atm, the stylus comes in very handy, when there is a fair bit of writing involved! ???????????????? xoxoxo

I have reassessed the Christmas tree, and now know that it is made of the Skeins of wool/yarn, I w could love a tree like that! I might just have to buy a skein of yarn each fortnight, then. I would have my Birthday & Christmas presents, all at once! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yeah!! I wonder where that is?! xxxx


June, who is the other person in your avatar, with you? If you don't mind saying! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, cool and grey here too, 7'C at the moment, 11'C on the way!!
> 
> Need to clean house a little bit today, haven't touched it for a while. Meeting a lady who works at the shop later as she needs help putting things on eBay and then I shall got to the library. After that, I shall be in my room, embroidering!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx


Except for the Housework, it sounds like you are going to have a very pleasant day! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from an also grey and cool Norfolk although there was some frost on the grass when I got up. Been busy in the kitchen making a load of swineherders pies. Enough to last two days and two individual ones for the freezer. That's me done for the day, will get on with my knitting this afternoon. See you all later. xx


Have a wonderful day, with your knitting! What do you have on your needles now, is it a continuing project, or a new one? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Have a wonderful day, with your knitting! What do you have on your needles now, is it a continuing project, or a new one? xoxoxo


I'm doing The Nativity, two shepherds, two sheep and a donkey to do. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:49 am EST and -1'C (30'F). Rain is expected later today, turning to snow overnight.
> Nothing changed at work. The tool that was upgraded is still being useless and the people who upgraded it have one message, adapt!
> I did manage to finish the colourwork on the Shifty sweater. It's still way too short. I don't like my tummy showing when I raise my arms, so I'm going to use the first colour over again and lengthen it some more.


I always make my jumpers, and jackets, longer than the patterns dictate. Most of the patterns seem to assume, that there is no woman above average height; or with longer arms, than the regular population! I also usedo think that I was of average height. I was actually amazed, when I found that most of the people I knew, were smaller than I was, and that included an awful lot of men also! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing The Nativity, two shepherds, two sheep and a donkey to do. xx


oooh ........ I will wait impatiently, to see them. I am beginning to get sick of knitting big things, but I think I have at least 5 more childrens jumpers to knit, but I have recently begun thinking of making some more toys, I did make a doll, quite a few years back, but now I am thinking of making the dolls, or animals, between the jumpers. I think that will give my brain something to get excited about, for awhile! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Thursday.
> The restaurant across the street from work has finally opened after months and months and months of renovations so myself and the cubicle dwellers on either side of me are going to check it out tomorrow on payday, while we have some cash. It is a Naan and Kebab restaurant???


that sounds nice, I have only recently begun eating kebabs, but I have them with mainly the meat, and possibly grated Carrot, and also some baby spinach leaves, those and peas, are two of the green foods that I eat, I will also eat raw asparagus, since I discovered that asparagus tastes like fresh peas! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've been up almost 2 hours already. :sm17:
> Only had one cup of tea so far. May need more caffeine.


So do you get up around 4am each morning, don't you get tired through the day? BH often gets up around then, but he began work at about 6.30am, and he is usually asleep in his chair, by about 2:30 pm. If I look likeI am going to sleep, he will tell me to go to bed! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Did you used to be a scout in a previous life mav?





nitz8catz said:


> I was a brownie and girl guide. Does that count?
> I like things that are multipurpose.


It definitely does, the Guides learned as much as the Scouts did, and we also had to be prepared all the time! I was a Guide, for a year or two, but was told not to return, when I was about 13, I still don't know why, to this day! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It'll be more than that mav. Last time was a couple of taxis and an hotel..... Wish you were all coming with her.





nitz8catz said:


> I wish I was coming too.
> Not enough money or vacation time. :sm13:


I also wish I could be there, but I think I would have to have DH in tow! :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm thinking they don't have enough to do when this behaviour shows up.


I think you would be correct in one way, but in Nursing, The Admins, and Unit managers, don't get Shift allowances if they are need to fill in. on a shift, because they are on a Salary; and I think they get a bit jealous, of the amount of money the lower ranks earn, when their shift allowance, is added to the wage, and because I almost consistantly earned more, than the Level 3 Unit Manager, she wasn't a very happy chappy. She made the mistake of saying this, when she was challenging me on something, and it shocked me so much, that I replied to her, that it wasn't my fault, it was hers, because she chose to go up to the level 3, and to become a unit manager I think that was when she realised what she had done! I was never called to her office again, unless it was to relay on to me, the compliments that my patients had given me, and I think that might have irked her a little, as well! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, yeah!! I wonder where that is?! xxxx


Love this avatar with your DD! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your weather continues to be in the temperature range that your conditioners can handle.


Thank you Mav, that sentiment is very much appreciated! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope it gets finished soon, are you stok in the NW, or are you back home now? xoxoxo


We're still in the Northwest. The upside is that I can still visit with my friends and family. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> All the wool is from her own flocks of sheep and dyed on the premises. I'll take you there next time you visit. xxx


That would be an excellent place to visit, and I suppose the wool is very nice to handle too! It would be wonderful, just to have a decent yarn store near me, but one like that would be heavan! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a bit chilly here (35F), but clear. Off to have breakfast with a friend in a couple of hours, then back here. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself so I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a wonderful day.


Hope you have a great day also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Adapt??! That's no answer!! Like my sweaters down to mid thigh, that covers my requirements!! :sm23: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're still in the Northwest. The upside is that I can still visit with my friends and family. :sm03: xxxooo


You that would be a bonus! Only one of our dd's lives near us now, The rest of them live 3 hours, or more away, but keep in touch with them, so that is good.
Have a good day, I think I have caught up now, so I probably should go to bed! Good night! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Josephine you put me to shame, with all of the different things that you do, but keep going, I love to see what everyone else is making! xoxoxo


Best therapy for fm and arthritis????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There you go again, one pair of mittens finished, and onto the socks. I need to make another pair for DH, as ho has worn the first pair out, and sadly he wants long black socks, so I need to buy myself a pair of 2-5mm Circular needle, with silver, or light coloured tips, so I have a better chance of seeing what I am doing! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I just love my little bamboo dpns x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be an excellent place to visit, and I suppose the wool is very nice to handle too! It would be wonderful, just to have a decent yarn store near me, but one like that would be heavan! ???????????? xoxoxo


If you Google Little Grey Sheep, Well, Hanpshire yu can have a look at her wonderful craft barn.
Ps this is the link.... thelittlegresheep.co.uk


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So do you get up around 4am each morning, don't you get tired through the day? BH often gets up around then, but he began work at about 6.30am, and he is usually asleep in his chair, by about 2:30 pm. If I look likeI am going to sleep, he will tell me to go to bed! ???????????? xoxoxo


Mav will get up at 2 am if there's elk around. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> June, who is the other person in your avatar, with you? If you don't mind saying! xoxoxo


That's my lovely DD, Sam, she'll be 50 on 18th December!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm doing The Nativity, two shepherds, two sheep and a donkey to do. xx


...and they are looking very very good!!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Love this avatar with your DD! xxxooo


Thanks Pam, I want it put on canvas to hang on my wall. Am hinting for Christmas!!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I want it put on canvas to hang on my wall. Am hinting for Christmas!!!! xxxx


YES!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here (35F), but clear. Off to have breakfast with a friend in a couple of hours, then back here. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


That sounds nice, enjoy your day love!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mav will get up at 2 am if there's elk around. Xx


Yes, she will. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I want it put on canvas to hang on my wall. Am hinting for Christmas!!!! xxxx


Great idea! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds nice, enjoy your day love!! xxxx


Thank you! I'm off now to meet her. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't believe I've written a great long note and it's lost it. I even tested with an emoji. Oh blow that for a game of soldiers. So. Are you all we.l. I am well. Weather is well. Catch up coming now. Luv yawl


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I'm home now from Stephens. I came home the normal way, proving its Thursday jinx. I went to the crem, then to Asda then home. Had a Starbucks then heated my lunch. Really enjoyed it. I have to sit a while on a Thursday after shopping. I'm usually dropping, by the time I go round the supermarket, put things on the conveyer belt, pack groceries. Push them to the car, come home. Empty the car, carry the food in, unpack my bags, put groceries away, I'm shattered, so I've come to look after self and have a coffee before I start. I know it's hum drum but it's hard work on your own, without any help. I think I'm doing fine, just can't do it all at once. 

I am going up to Stephens at the weekend. Matthew was going to a documentary in Newcastle, so s and s were going to take him and do some shopping, well the documentary is off so that's ok by me. I haven't anymore to tell you, that I can think of except it's 5days until our Josephine comes to the cold north☃☔☁⛈❄. I'm hoping for warmth for her. I'm sure she'll be fine. So, I'll do some catchup,and know that I luv yawl.....admin still hasn't answered....have we got an admin? They must be very busy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey girls I just backed up and found my message. Better late than never


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We usually have mince with potatoes and onions or spring noodles. I haven't tried with dumplings.
> I hope Karen has a nice visit with her aunt.
> Are you doing the countdown to Purple's visit?


Yes..............I'm excited.......it's embarrassing really..........hahaha


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It definitely does, the Guides learned as much as the Scouts did, and we also had to be prepared all the time! I was a Guide, for a year or two, but was told not to return, when I was about 13, I still don't know why, to this day! ???????????? xoxoxo


Maybe you were TOO prepared. I on the other hand was only in the brownies, (a little fat pixie) and was never prepared for a thing.????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> ...and they are looking very very good!!!!xxxx


Thank you. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home now from Stephens. I came home the normal way, proving its Thursday jinx. I went to the crem, then to Asda then home. Had a Starbucks then heated my lunch. Really enjoyed it. I have to sit a while on a Thursday after shopping. I'm usually dropping, by the time I go round the supermarket, put things on the conveyer belt, pack groceries. Push them to the car, come home. Empty the car, carry the food in, unpack my bags, put groceries away, I'm shattered, so I've come to look after self and have a coffee before I start. I know it's hum drum but it's hard work on your own, without any help. I think I'm doing fine, just can't do it all at once.
> 
> I am going up to Stephens at the weekend. Matthew was going to a documentary in Newcastle, so s and s were going to take him and do some shopping, well the documentary is off so that's ok by me. I haven't anymore to tell you, that I can think of except it's 5days until our Josephine comes to the cold north☃☔☁⛈❄. I'm hoping for warmth for her. I'm sure she'll be fine. So, I'll do some catchup,and know that I luv yawl.....admin still hasn't answered....have we got an admin? They must be very busy.


Good evening Susan! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Maybe you were TOO prepared. I on the other hand was only in the brownies, (a little fat pixie) and was never prepared for a thing.????


I was a fairy ????‍♀


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


Both look great! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a fairy ????‍♀


Of course you were! I was the same as Susan, another fat little Pixie ????!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


You're going like the clappers girl!! What shawl is that? I've just started another Lala's Simple Shawl with a yarn cake I got from John Lewis xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a fairy ????‍♀


I was the Little People, nothing changed there then. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're going like the clappers girl!! What shawl is that? I've just started another Lala's Simple Shawl with a yarn cake I got from John Lewis xxxx


Semi circular - I made it up. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Best therapy for fm and arthritis????????????????????


I'm out of action, due to a fairly bad episode of the shakes, and I don't have anything, to fix it ATM! so I am in Limbo, until the Shakes leaveme alone!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love my little bamboo dpns x


I think I may have to re-check my Circulars, as I am certain that I have a complete set of Bamboo Circulars, but if I have a pair in the correct size; I need to soak them in something that will take the nasty chemical smell, of the cables, and untilI have sorted that issue, I won't beable to begin the socks! ????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a wet but warmer Norfolk. Hoping to send DH shopping this morning while I catch up on some chores around the house, seem to have some more ironing to do and another load of washing to name but a couple of things, we'll see how far we get with that.Then back to my Nativity. Joseph now done and at the moment I have a legless donkey and no he wasn't at my TM last night. Off to write a list for DH, see you later. Have a great Friday, almost weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but warmer Norfolk. Hoping to send DH shopping this morning while I catch up on some chores around the house, seem to have some more ironing to do and another load of washing to name but a couple of things, we'll see how far we get with that.Then back to my Nativity. Joseph now done and at the moment I have a legless donkey and no he wasn't at my TM last night. Off to write a list for DH, see you later. Have a great Friday, almost weekend. xx


Are you making the Jean Greenhowe Nativity? I love her doll and teddy patterns. Hope Mary doesn't get legless too!! Have fun.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm out of action, due to a fairly bad episode of the shakes, and I don't have anything, to fix it ATM! so I am in Limbo, until the Shakes leaveme alone!???????????? xoxoxo


So sorry to hear that Judi, hope it passes very quickly! Hugs! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of rain overnight. Enjoying knitting again and atm my hands seem ok. Doing lots of other stuff as well.

Girls coming for a town sewing session this morning.

Happy Friday everyone. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but warmer Norfolk. Hoping to send DH shopping this morning while I catch up on some chores around the house, seem to have some more ironing to do and another load of washing to name but a couple of things, we'll see how far we get with that.Then back to my Nativity. Joseph now done and at the moment I have a legless donkey and no he wasn't at my TM last night. Off to write a list for DH, see you later. Have a great Friday, almost weekend. xx


Poor legless donkey!! Enjoy the chores yeah, right! Get 'em done quickly so you can get back to your knitting! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that Judi, hope it passes very quickly! Hugs! Xxxx


What she said. Hi June xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright, cold London, we too had lots of rain overnight. I am on yet another train to London, this time for a gum check up at Guy's Hospital. After that, I shall hightail it back home to meet with a dear friend who has a birthday in a couple of days for lunch! Phew, after that, I will almost certainly sit and knit!! Have a good day or night everyone, lotsalove xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said. Hi June xx


Hi dear!! Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you making the Jean Greenhowe Nativity? I love her doll and teddy patterns. Hope Mary doesn't get legless too!! Have fun.


Yes it's Jean's, I love her patterns they are so easy to follow. Mary's OK as she's sitting down anyway.xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Poor legless donkey!! Enjoy the chores yeah, right! Get 'em done quickly so you can get back to your knitting! Xxxx


I'll give him some legs this afternoon. Done the ironing and made up your bed so it's all ready for next time and washing is still cooking. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, cold London, we too had lots of rain overnight. I am on yet another train to London, this time for a gum check up at Guy's Hospital. After that, I shall hightail it back home to meet with a dear friend who has a birthday in a couple of days for lunch! Phew, after that, I will almost certainly sit and knit!! Have a good day or night everyone, lotsalove xxxxxxx


Good luck, hope all goes well. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If you Google Little Grey Sheep, Well, Hanpshire yu can have a look at her wonderful craft barn.
> Ps this is the link.... thelittlegresheep.co.uk


Thanks for the link Josephine, they actually do International sales, so I might just check her site out a little more; but I have to wait a while, because I have spent my Croft money for this fortnight, and bought a few accessories for my Nano E-Spinner! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It was 11'C at midnight and the temperature will be falling all day to below 0' c tonight. We have wind warnings up. If we had precipitation with this, it would be a strong storm. Other than lake effect showers, we won't have rain/snow/sleet/ice/slush.
Something let loose in the upgraded software at work yesterday. I had beeps all day long after having a quiet beginning of the week. Everyone was having problems printing. Everything.
Knit Night was fun last night. There were a lot of giggles over the slightly bawdy conversation. It was a full house and there was a pop-up shop on at the back of the shop with tools and needle cases. The lady had brought her tools with here and was customizing the needle cases to meet their new owners needs. I'm twinsy with the shop owner, we're both working on the same patterns, the Shifty sweater and the Frieze shawl. It's nice to be able to do comparisons.
I'll be going to lunch at that new restaurant with my cubicle neighbours today.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, cold London, we too had lots of rain overnight. I am on yet another train to London, this time for a gum check up at Guy's Hospital. After that, I shall hightail it back home to meet with a dear friend who has a birthday in a couple of days for lunch! Phew, after that, I will almost certainly sit and knit!! Have a good day or night everyone, lotsalove xxxxxxx


I hope your checkup goes quickly and your train ride is uneventful so you can enjoy your lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Lots of rain overnight. Enjoying knitting again and atm my hands seem ok. Doing lots of other stuff as well.
> 
> Girls coming for a town sewing session this morning.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xxxx


Happy Friday.
I hope your hands continue to let you knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but warmer Norfolk. Hoping to send DH shopping this morning while I catch up on some chores around the house, seem to have some more ironing to do and another load of washing to name but a couple of things, we'll see how far we get with that.Then back to my Nativity. Joseph now done and at the moment I have a legless donkey and no he wasn't at my TM last night. Off to write a list for DH, see you later. Have a great Friday, almost weekend. xx


Knit some legs for the donkey while DH is out shopping. The chores can wait until he returns. :sm08:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think I may have to re-check my Circulars, as I am certain that I have a complete set of Bamboo Circulars, but if I have a pair in the correct size; I need to soak them in something that will take the nasty chemical smell, of the cables, and untilI have sorted that issue, I won't beable to begin the socks! ????????????


I wonder if putting the cables in a ziplock bag with some potpourri would help?
Or is the smell stronger than that?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm out of action, due to a fairly bad episode of the shakes, and I don't have anything, to fix it ATM! so I am in Limbo, until the Shakes leaveme alone!???????????? xoxoxo


I hope the shakes pass quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Semi circular - I made it up. xx


Good for you.
DD does that with her crochet all the time. She looks up different crochet stitches, then picks a shape and away she goes.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mav will get up at 2 am if there's elk around. Xx


Ooooh ......... I fully understand that, If I heard an Elk around my house, e I would get up at any ungodly hour, if I had got to sleep, that is; but that isn't likely to happen unless one fell in the ocean, and was an excellent swimmer and was also able to stop the sharks from eating him! BUT if I saw one of our Wedge Tails wandering around the place, that would be something I would definitely get out of bed for, or even a Wombat! They are so cute and their babies are even cuter, if that is possible; although one of my girls hasa bit of a phobia about Wombats. When she was 6, we had a holiday in Tasmania, and Visited Cradle Mountain, and the Animal Sanctuary. While we were there, we all had Ugg Boots on, because even though it was Summer time (Middle of January), it was freezing cold, to those of us who came from the hottest State, so we. were dressed for Winter and the Tasmainians were either dressed for Summer, or were swimming. Anyway, while we were walking about in Cradle Mountain, there were a couple of juvenile wombats cruising around, and one of them spotted Miss 6's Ugg boots, and immediately thought he had found his bed. When the Keeper came to help us out, because my young one got frightened, he explained that the baby wombats were raised in Ugg boots, because nothing else keptthem warm enough. He tried to make Miss6 feel better about the baby wombat, but he had been so insistent about trying to get his bed back, that Miss 6 was a bit traumatised. That was 34 years ago, and the fear of Wombats, has not left her! 
Hahahaha ......... Sorry, I went of on aTangent again, so sorry about that! I think I have sand in there somewhere, what I wanted to say; if I haven't I hope the story was an enjoyable read. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You're going like the clappers girl!! What shawl is that? I've just started another Lala's Simple Shawl with a yarn cake I got from John Lewis xxxx


My LaLa/Kaboom shawl is my most used shawl. It's at work. The ends are long enough to tie around my waist so I can keep typing on the computer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a fairy ????‍♀





London Girl said:


> Of course you were! I was the same as Susan, another fat little Pixie ????!! Xxxx


I don't think we have fairies and pixies over here.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's my lovely DD, Sam, she'll be 50 on 18th December!! xxxx


Your daughter is beautiful, but I can't see her very well atm, so I cannot see if she is like you, or not! ????That is just after the birthdays of 2 of my DGD's, and 3 of my DD's! December is a very busy month for us! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


Very nice. I really need to do some socks that fit my fat legs and itty bitty ankles better, but they are so many other things I'd rather knit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Maybe you were TOO prepared. I on the other hand was only in the brownies, (a little fat pixie) and was never prepared for a thing.????


I remember gathering a bunch of badges for my brownie uniform.
I didnt' get as many badge with the guides. I moved to another village not long after I flew up to guides. When they changed locations for their meetings, my father decided it was too much of a bother driving me to the guide meetings. {The new meetings were probably being held in the home of someone he disagreed with.) 
At our old house, the village was too small for brownie, guides or scouts. And after working on the farms all day, everyone was probably too tired to go anywhere.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I want it put on canvas to hang on my wall. Am hinting for Christmas!!!! xxxx


I hope you get your gift, but there are some people who don't notice, or hear hints; so you might have to make your hint, a little more blatant, so that it is understood more easily! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home now from Stephens. I came home the normal way, proving its Thursday jinx. I went to the crem, then to Asda then home. Had a Starbucks then heated my lunch. Really enjoyed it. I have to sit a while on a Thursday after shopping. I'm usually dropping, by the time I go round the supermarket, put things on the conveyer belt, pack groceries. Push them to the car, come home. Empty the car, carry the food in, unpack my bags, put groceries away, I'm shattered, so I've come to look after self and have a coffee before I start. I know it's hum drum but it's hard work on your own, without any help. I think I'm doing fine, just can't do it all at once.
> 
> I am going up to Stephens at the weekend. Matthew was going to a documentary in Newcastle, so s and s were going to take him and do some shopping, well the documentary is off so that's ok by me. I haven't anymore to tell you, that I can think of except it's 5days until our Josephine comes to the cold north☃☔☁⛈❄. I'm hoping for warmth for her. I'm sure she'll be fine. So, I'll do some catchup,and know that I luv yawl.....admin still hasn't answered....have we got an admin? They must be very busy.


A few times, I've had DD go around Costco with the list, because I couldn't handle all that walking. 
We supposedly have a junior admin helping admin. It's not helping us much.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mav will get up at 2 am if there's elk around. Xx





Miss Pam said:


> Yes, she will. :sm02: xxxooo


Haven't seen any around here yet. But in this area, they'd be poached anyway, despite being protected.
I may take a trip up to elk country in the summer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, I want it put on canvas to hang on my wall. Am hinting for Christmas!!!! xxxx


Hint harder!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If you Google Little Grey Sheep, Well, Hanpshire yu can have a look at her wonderful craft barn.
> Ps this is the link.... thelittlegresheep.co.uk


Thanks for that. I kept getting LittleGreensheep.co.uk (kids mattresses) but I found the right site eventually.
I WANT ALL THE FURSKINS.......
Another website to explore.
https://www.thelittlegreysheep.co.uk/collections/furskin


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I just love my little bamboo dpns x


I'm liking mine too. I need to get some more to complete the set. I only have select sizes that I needed to do Christmas balls.
DD is getting me a gift certificate to the yarn store so I might be getting them then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Best therapy for fm and arthritis????????????????????


I've heard that.
"Use it or lose it."
I remember my great aunties sitting together on a couch and crochetting with arthritic hands making beautiful doilies.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can't believe I've written a great long note and it's lost it. I even tested with an emoji. Oh blow that for a game of soldiers. So. Are you all we.l. I am well. Weather is well. Catch up coming now. Luv yawl


Susan, next time you are trying to post your first post for the day, try copying your post, then tap Send. Then if it is not posted, and has gone when you return to the message that you or replying to, press "Reply" button again, then send your message again, and it should work on the second try! Although one of my post didn't work on the second try, so I went to the next comment, answered, and successfully posted that answer; and then went and pasted my reply to the previous post, andit went through properly ........ finally! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You that would be a bonus! Only one of our dd's lives near us now, The rest of them live 3 hours, or more away, but keep in touch with them, so that is good.
> Have a good day, I think I have caught up now, so I probably should go to bed! Good night! xoxoxo


My sister lives an hour away, my brother lives 2 hours away. My mum's family and my cousins live 2-1/2 hours away and my father's side of the family live in Iowa in the US.
We don't see the family often enough. I see my sister more often because she is the closest.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is warming up today. Glad to see everyone is behaving here on Connections. Sometimes I worry what June, Jacky, or Jo will be up to. Have a nice Fish Fry Friday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We're still in the Northwest. The upside is that I can still visit with my friends and family. :sm03: xxxooo


That's lemonade from lemons.
Enjoy your time in the northwest.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I'll give him some legs this afternoon. Done the ironing and made up your bed so it's all ready for next time and washing is still cooking. xxxx


Yay!! All done at Guy's for the next 3 months so on my way home now xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The temperature is dropping faster than predicted. I'm going to pack the car and leave.
Everyone have a lovely day and weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:53 am EST and 6'C (43'F). It was 11'C at midnight and the temperature will be falling all day to below 0' c tonight. We have wind warnings up. If we had precipitation with this, it would be a strong storm. Other than lake effect showers, we won't have rain/snow/sleet/ice/slush.
> Something let loose in the upgraded software at work yesterday. I had beeps all day long after having a quiet beginning of the week. Everyone was having problems printing. Everything.
> Knit Night was fun last night. There were a lot of giggles over the slightly bawdy conversation. It was a full house and there was a pop-up shop on at the back of the shop with tools and needle cases. The lady had brought her tools with here and was customizing the needle cases to meet their new owners needs. I'm twinsy with the shop owner, we're both working on the same patterns, the Shifty sweater and the Frieze shawl. It's nice to be able to do comparisons.
> I'll be going to lunch at that new restaurant with my cubicle neighbours today.


That all sounds great, wish I had your LYS!! Enjoy your lunch! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Knit some legs for the donkey while DH is out shopping. The chores can wait until he returns. :sm08:


Got it all done while he was out of the way, washing out and drying, off to get dinner then the whole afternoon is all mine for knitting. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ooooh ......... I fully understand that, If I heard an Elk around my house, e I would get up at any ungodly hour, if I had got to sleep, that is; but that isn't likely to happen unless one fell in the ocean, and was an excellent swimmer and was also able to stop the sharks from eating him! BUT if I saw one of our Wedge Tails wandering around the place, that would be something I would definitely get out of bed for, or even a Wombat! They are so cute and their babies are even cuter, if that is possible; although one of my girls hasa bit of a phobia about Wombats. When she was 6, we had a holiday in Tasmania, and Visited Cradle Mountain, and the Animal Sanctuary. While we were there, we all had Ugg Boots on, because even though it was Summer time (Middle of January), it was freezing cold, to those of us who came from the hottest State, so we. were dressed for Winter and the Tasmainians were either dressed for Summer, or were swimming. Anyway, while we were walking about in Cradle Mountain, there were a couple of juvenile wombats cruising around, and one of them spotted Miss 6's Ugg boots, and immediately thought he had found his bed. When the Keeper came to help us out, because my young one got frightened, he explained that the baby wombats were raised in Ugg boots, because nothing else keptthem warm enough. He tried to make Miss6 feel better about the baby wombat, but he had been so insistent about trying to get his bed back, that Miss 6 was a bit traumatised. That was 34 years ago, and the fear of Wombats, has not left her!
> Hahahaha ......... Sorry, I went of on aTangent again, so sorry about that! I think I have sand in there somewhere, what I wanted to say; if I haven't I hope the story was an enjoyable read. ???????? xoxoxo


Cute story, it must have been hard to sympathise and not giggle!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My LaLa/Kaboom shawl is my most used shawl. It's at work. The ends are long enough to tie around my waist so I can keep typing on the computer.


I like to wear them at the front in the 'v' of my coat, lovely and warm! However, today, I am wearing the lovely wrap from Pam that I was given on our last trip, that is nice and warm too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Does this help? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. It is warming up today. Glad to see everyone is behaving here on Connections. Sometimes I worry what June, Jacky, or Jo will be up to. Have a nice Fish Fry Friday.


We're very well behaved actually though might slip up a bit if any of us are together. xx :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! All done at Guy's for the next 3 months so on my way home now xxxx


Hurray. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh no, Christmas songs on the radio!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, Christmas songs on the radio!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22:


They'll be in all the shops soon if they're not already and I'm already getting fed up of the ads. on the TV. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm home now from Stephens. I came home the normal way, proving its Thursday jinx. I went to the crem, then to Asda then home. Had a Starbucks then heated my lunch. Really enjoyed it. I have to sit a while on a Thursday after shopping. I'm usually dropping, by the time I go round the supermarket, put things on the conveyer belt, pack groceries. Push them to the car, come home. Empty the car, carry the food in, unpack my bags, put groceries away, I'm shattered, so I've come to look after self and have a coffee before I start. I know it's hum drum but it's hard work on your own, without any help. I think I'm doing fine, just can't do it all at once.
> 
> I am going up to Stephens at the weekend. Matthew was going to a documentary in Newcastle, so s and s were going to take him and do some shopping, well the documentary is off so that's ok by me. I haven't anymore to tell you, that I can think of except it's 5days until our Josephine comes to the cold north☃☔☁⛈❄. I'm hoping for warmth for her. I'm sure she'll be fine. So, I'll do some catchup,and know that I luv yawl.....admin still hasn't answered....have we got an admin? They must be very busy.


I also hope you have some pleasant days, while Josephine is visiting! 
The weather here has become quite cool, after our Catastrophic Weather and fire alert! There was one fire that I know of, in the paddocks behind where Sissy lives, but it didn't get out of control because all of the blokes who were working, carry fire extinguishers in their utes, and they were all able to get to the fire very quickly, and put it out before before the wind got hold of it! When that fire happened, Sissy was contacted, and instructed to leave her house, and get to the bosses house, with her kids and dog (at least I hope their dog went with them)!
I am not sure if I have already written about that, or not. If I have please forgive me! That day was a little worrying for me, to say the least! ???????? xoxoxo

The worst fires in the State on Wednesday, were down in the foot of York Peninsula, where 2 towns at least, were evacuated and quite a few homes were destroyed, but I don't think that anybody died, but it was bad enoug to leave the people of both towns devestated. I know that one Farmer lost his Farm, and his house, which looked like it had been one of the lovely houses, that was built in the late 1800's. All of the walls are still standing, but it was totally gutted, so I am not sure if it can be restored again, because I don't know how the fire would have affected the sandstone blocks, that the walls were all made of; but the has made the decision to not return to Farming! I think that fire broke him! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Yes..............I'm excited.......it's embarrassing really..........hahaha


No, you should never be embarrassed about being excited, it proves that you still have things in your life, that you enjoy enough that you look forward to when the occasion happens. I am feeling very excited for you and Josephine! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Maybe you were TOO prepared. I on the other hand was only in the brownies, (a little fat pixie) and was never prepared for a thing.????


????‍♀????‍♀???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


The shawl is lovely, I like the colour of it; and the start of your socks is nice also, are they going to have stripes the length of the socks, or only at the top of them? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was the Little People, nothing changed there then. xx :sm16:


???????????? Just remember that "Good Things Come in Small Packages" ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a wet but warmer Norfolk. Hoping to send DH shopping this morning while I catch up on some chores around the house, seem to have some more ironing to do and another load of washing to name but a couple of things, we'll see how far we get with that.Then back to my Nativity. Joseph now done and at the moment I have a legless donkey and no he wasn't at my TM last night. Off to write a list for DH, see you later. Have a great Friday, almost weekend. xx


Are you sure? He may have got into something else, that affected him differently, than it would affect you, because he is not Human! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Are you making the Jean Greenhowe Nativity? I love her doll and teddy patterns. Hope Mary doesn't get legless too!! Have fun.


If they are both legless, they might have some fun too, better put them in different places, when you finish them, just to be certain! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So sorry to hear that Judi, hope it passes very quickly! Hugs! Xxxx


Thanks June, they seem to have gone now, so I am hoping to do a little spinning tonight, but failing that I will do some more on the cardigan. I am on to the sleeves now, which I had to tink almost back to the start of them, because I forgot to do the decreases, the sleeves would have been like flags, on Miss 11's skinny, slick arms! :sm16: :sm06: ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello everybody I have had a rough week getting ready to go to the doctor and we have had rain the past few days so my left knee is not playing nice! 
Hope you all are doing well and have a great Friday!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What she said. Hi June xx


Thanks Josephine, They seem to be subsiding a little now, but only until I begin to try and do something again! Sort of makes me half Wish that I had Parkinson's instead, because then if I tried to do something with my hands, the shaking would stop, while I continued used to do the current project. I don't really want Parkinson's, but I begin to get really frustrated, when I am unable to work on any of my projects, because everything I do, requires some steadiness of the hands! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I am going to bed now. as I have Mint keeping watch over me, so I will try to get some sleep, and perhaps I will feel more like myself when I wake! I am feeling a little Blank, I was going to try and explain that, but there is no explanation, so I will go to bed! I hope all of you enjoy what ever activities you are working on today!

Good night all, or Good day to every one! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think we have fairies and pixies over here.


They are probably not pc here now xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice. I really need to do some socks that fit my fat legs and itty bitty ankles better, but they are so many other things I'd rather knit.


Would you like my sock pattern. It's very basic and easily adapted. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, they seem to have gone now, so I am hoping to do a little spinning tonight, but failing that I will do some more on the cardigan. I am on to the sleeves now, which I had to tink almost back to the start of them, because I forgot to do the decreases, the sleeves would have been like flags, on Miss 11's skinny, slick arms! :sm16: :sm06: ???????????? xoxoxo


Glad to hear that, not a nice sensation! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everybody I have had a rough week getting ready to go to the doctor and we have had rain the past few days so my left knee is not playing nice!
> Hope you all are doing well and have a great Friday!


Sending you healing comforting hugs, Lisa, hope everything gets better very soon!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! All done at Guy's for the next 3 months so on my way home now xxxx


Great! Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I like to wear them at the front in the 'v' of my coat, lovely and warm! However, today, I am wearing the lovely wrap from Pam that I was given on our last trip, that is nice and warm too!! Xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, Christmas songs on the radio!!!! :sm06: :sm14: :sm22:


They are here, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sending you healing comforting hugs, Lisa, hope everything gets better very soon!! xxxx


Me, too, Lisa! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from another chilly morning here. Not much planned for today, so will see where it takes me. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They are probably not pc here now xxx


No indeed! According to Wikipedia, they are still named after fairies or woodland creatures!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No indeed! According to Wikipedia, they are still named after fairies or woodland creatures!!xxxx


Ok thanks. Will have a look xxx

Ps Had a look elves yes, pixies yes, gnomes yes but NO FAIRIES! I call that descrimination!! ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Afternoon girls, it's dark very early again today. I put the light on about 3ish now. It will soon be the shortest day I think it's December 23rd or near enough, then it's on the way up again.

I've had coffee with Margaret. And believe it or not her and me have been talking politics, well you should have been a fly on the wall. We've giggled and giggled, and don't know what in heavens we are talking about. But her and me are thinking of standing for the "tea party". One of our friends from when Stephen was in the infants is a local counciller and has been for a few years. She seems to get things done for our town it's got to be said. But....we think she could do with a makeover! (Like we are perfect) she looks ancient. She's about 70ish but looks much older. Are we. Being catty. We don't mean to be, it's just she's in the to eye. But that's her....what you see is what you get. She's good at her job. She always seems to be voted in.

It's only 4days until Josephine comes so that won't be long. I'm excited again...

I'm going to catch up now. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I lost my message again but went in reverse and there it was....is this what is happening to Angela do you think?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a fairy ????‍♀


Say no more..I vacant find an emoji for that, but it's no suprize is it....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shawl finished and blocked and socks started


Love the shawl. Have u got the pattern?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think we have fairies and pixies over here.


Lucky you.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, next time you are trying to post your first post for the day, try copying your post, then tap Send. Then if it is not posted, and has gone when you return to the message that you or replying to, press "Reply" button again, then send your message again, and it should work on the second try! Although one of my post didn't work on the second try, so I went to the next comment, answered, and successfully posted that answer; and then went and pasted my reply to the previous post, andit went through properly ........ finally! ???????????? xoxoxo


???? You've lost me girl and it's not your fault. Do you know I don't know how to copy or paste, Albert showed me once, I'm not techs at all. Josephine showed me how to get on line on my phone, and it's on a small bit of paper in my telephone case. But THANKYOU all the same. I hope you stop the shakes. It sometimes happens to me judi. Sometimes when I sudoku and the pencil shakes too. When I shake outside I feel embarrassed. It doesn't happen often. Thank goodness. ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does this help? Xxxx


Nice photo.....I don't know if you look alike on this one. But lovely all the same,


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I woke to a gloomy day. It's a day to be spent on the computer anyway, so that's fine. It is strange to look outside and see yellow grass and bare trees where just a couple of days ago it was green and trees were still in the autumn splendor. There are still some sugar maples that haven't dropped their leaves as yet and look beautiful in the sunlight and horribly drab brown in the gloom. Lighting is everything!!

We had a delightful evening last night as we were invited over for dinner to the couples' house who we know from back in Mt. Prospect, IL and our previous church. They invited another couple who was from their neighborhood and come to find out that DH succeeded him as the Scoutmaster of the local troop. They moved to this area after learning of it from the other couple. We ended up here totally on our own and by happenstance have so much in common with so many already here. We learned to play a new board game Pegs and Jokers. Our friend is a woodworker so has been busy making the boards and there are quite a few players her now. We had a great time.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Peg+Board+Game+Rules+and+Joker&&view=detail&mid=BD93B7F5C8A6AFD819FCBD93B7F5C8A6AFD819FC&&FORM=VRDGAR

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=Peg+Board+Game+Rules+and+Joker&&view=detail&mid=677173E54DA9F4A0EB91677173E54DA9F4A0EB91&&FORM=VRDGAR


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Love the shawl. Have u got the pattern?


Nope! But I can tell you next week xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everybody I have had a rough week getting ready to go to the doctor and we have had rain the past few days so my left knee is not playing nice!
> Hope you all are doing well and have a great Friday!


Hey great to see you are you back for good or just somewhere you can connect? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw thiS on FB


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Is it me you're looking for?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


always


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't think we have fairies and pixies over here.


Just because you cannot see them doesn't mean they aren't hiding at the bottom of your garden. Not that June could hide. She'd giggle.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok thanks. Will have a look xxx
> 
> Ps Had a look elves yes, pixies yes, gnomes yes but NO FAIRIES! I call that descrimination!! ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀xxx


I'd rather be a fairy than a gnome.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Ok thanks. Will have a look xxx
> 
> Ps Had a look elves yes, pixies yes, gnomes yes but NO FAIRIES! I call that descrimination!! ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀xxx


That's a bit sad, isn't it, they've given in to political correctness!! :sm22: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I woke to a gloomy day. It's a day to be spent on the computer anyway, so that's fine. It is strange to look outside and see yellow grass and bare trees where just a couple of days ago it was green and trees were still in the autumn splendor. There are still some sugar maples that haven't dropped their leaves as yet and look beautiful in the sunlight and horribly drab brown in the gloom. Lighting is everything!!
> 
> We had a delightful evening last night as we were invited over for dinner to the couples' house who we know from back in Mt. Prospect, IL and our previous church. They invited another couple who was from their neighborhood and come to find out that DH succeeded him as the Scoutmaster of the local troop. They moved to this area after learning of it from the other couple. We ended up here totally on our own and by happenstance have so much in common with so many already here. We learned to play a new board game Pegs and Jokers. Our friend is a woodworker so has been busy making the boards and there are quite a few players her now. We had a great time.
> 
> ...


That looks like fun, I think my gks would love that!! I know what you mean about the trees, I have a beautiful weeping willow just beyond my back fence and she looks a bit sad now without her summer, then autumn foliage! Never mind, it will all be back again next year!! xxxx
Edit: Sadly it seems that game is not available in the UK but will keep looking!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a bit sad, isn't it, they've given in to political correctness!! :sm22: xxxx


Sbould I start a protest!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Saw thiS on FB


Print it off and take it on the train with you, might be a laugh. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> always


xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'd rather be a fairy than a gnome.


 :sm16: :sm16: xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sbould I start a protest!


I think so but actually, like Saxy, I'd be more upset about being dubbed a gnome!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> That looks like fun, I think my gks would love that!! I know what you mean about the trees, I have a beautiful weeping willow just beyond my back fence and she looks a bit sad now without her summer, then autumn foliage! Never mind, it will all be back again next year!! xxxx
> Edit: Sadly it seems that game is not available in the UK but will keep looking!!


Could you wean them off monopoly? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Could you wean them off monopoly? xxxx


Probably not, Jake will be having withdrawal symptoms, he hasn't payed for ages and we're still waiting for the first game of the new one we got him for his birthday!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks like fun, I think my gks would love that!! I know what you mean about the trees, I have a beautiful weeping willow just beyond my back fence and she looks a bit sad now without her summer, then autumn foliage! Never mind, it will all be back again next year!! xxxx
> Edit: Sadly it seems that game is not available in the UK but will keep looking!!


It looks to be only handcrafted and expensive to buy from Amazon, etc. I'll wait until our friend or someone else in the woodworking club can add us to their waiting list. There are building plans for the game board online if you know a wood worker.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Print it off and take it on the train with you, might be a laugh. xx


????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think so but actually, like Saxy, I'd be more upset about being dubbed a gnome!!! :sm23: xxxx


I might just make myself a fairy badge!????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone or even anyone, very quiet here overnight sure am missing Lisa and Angela. Wet and very dark here today, lights on already. Off to the bank this morning to hopefully get my new account sorted out, not our usual bank have joined another one after the fiasco of the other day, then home, dinner and on with my nativity. Donkey now has legs and first shepherd has a body. You all have a great weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or even anyone, very quiet here overnight sure am missing Lisa and Angela. Wet and very dark here today, lights on already. Off to the bank this morning to hopefully get my new account sorted out, not our usual bank have joined another one after the fiasco of the other day, then home, dinner and on with my nativity. Donkey now has legs and first shepherd has a body. You all have a great weekend. xx


Hope you get your bank account sorted . Looking forward to seeing photos of the Nativity x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or even anyone, very quiet here overnight sure am missing Lisa and Angela. Wet and very dark here today, lights on already. Off to the bank this morning to hopefully get my new account sorted out, not our usual bank have joined another one after the fiasco of the other day, then home, dinner and on with my nativity. Donkey now has legs and first shepherd has a body. You all have a great weekend. xx


Hope the bank account thing is handled well and swiftly!! Have had a couple of chats with A & L on FB and on WhatsApp this morning, Angela said her medical numbers were all good except for her thyroid which was very bad but she now has meds! Enjoy your knitting, what's for dinner?!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, but I think it might be a bit milder. Started to populate our town map yesterday. Lots of headless people atm, but I have some wooden beads to use as heads and need to paint faces on them and add hair.

Might walk down to town this morning and start sorting my clothes out for next week.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a damp and grey, and getting greyer, London! Not too cold at 11'C though!

It's Greenwich pantomime day today with DD, Jake and Olivia, it's been a bit of a tradition since the gks were small. It's a very good show on different levels, a bit of innuendo here and there which hopefully goes over the kids' heads!! We'll go for dinner afterwards, which is always nice too! The friend I met with yesterday is also at Greenwich today, her dd is 18 next week and wanted to go 'mudlarking' (beachcombing) on the Thames foreshore as part of her present!! It costs a surprising amount of money to do this as you need a guide/supervisor and a licence. Hope they can keep their feet dry!!

Have a good one, everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm16: :sm16: xx


Sugar Plum of course!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone or even anyone, very quiet here overnight sure am missing Lisa and Angela. Wet and very dark here today, lights on already. Off to the bank this morning to hopefully get my new account sorted out, not our usual bank have joined another one after the fiasco of the other day, then home, dinner and on with my nativity. Donkey now has legs and first shepherd has a body. You all have a great weekend. xx


I would be missing Lisa and Angela but we get regular updates and videos on Whatsapp.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Things are going from bad to worse here, family wise. I just hope DS3 is still fine - I haven't heard from him for weeks. My fault of course. Everyone else is falling apart.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hope the bank account thing is handled well and swiftly!! Have had a couple of chats with A & L on FB and on WhatsApp this morning, Angela said her medical numbers were all good except for her thyroid which was very bad but she now has meds! Enjoy your knitting, what's for dinner?!! xxxx


All sorted at the bank just have to wait about 5 days for everything to be up and running. Haddock wrapped in smoked salmon done in oven and sauté potatoes and fried tomatoes for DH. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and rainy Surrey, but I think it might be a bit milder. Started to populate our town map yesterday. Lots of headless people atm, but I have some wooden beads to use as heads and need to paint faces on them and add hair.
> 
> Might walk down to town this morning and start sorting my clothes out for next week.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone. xx


Is one of the people going to have purple hair? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Sugar Plum of course!


Well of course. xx :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Things are going from bad to worse here, family wise. I just hope DS3 is still fine - I haven't heard from him for weeks. My fault of course. Everyone else is falling apart.


Have I missed something, are you having mass disintegration? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get your bank account sorted . Looking forward to seeing photos of the Nativity x


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Things are going from bad to worse here, family wise. I just hope DS3 is still fine - I haven't heard from him for weeks. My fault of course. Everyone else is falling apart.


Sorry to hear that, Janet. Sending many healing vibes to all of your family who need them and much comfort and love to you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly 39F here this morning. Off to meet a couple of friends for coffee and a visit. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Is one of the people going to have purple hair? xx :sm23:


What do you think? Of course xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Things are going from bad to worse here, family wise. I just hope DS3 is still fine - I haven't heard from him for weeks. My fault of course. Everyone else is falling apart.


Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What do you think? Of course xx


Are there many mini-mini me's?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are there many mini-mini me's?


There will probably be around 50 by the time we are finished. Busy knitting a regiment of soldiers atm xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> All sorted at the bank just have to wait about 5 days for everything to be up and running. Haddock wrapped in smoked salmon done in oven and sauté potatoes and fried tomatoes for DH. xxxx


That sounds delicious. I'll have the fish.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have I missed something, are you having mass disintegration? xx


Feels like it. The latest disaster is Sarah running off with Hunter. Merlin and the boys are devastated.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry to hear that, Janet. Sending many healing vibes to all of your family who need them and much comfort and love to you. xxxooo


Thanks Pam xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


Thanks. It's the family that needs them, but I'll take my share!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There will probably be around 50 by the time we are finished. Busy knitting a regiment of soldiers atm xx


a whole regiment?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> a whole regiment?


Give or take a few xxxx

More hugs coming your way. Xxxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening.all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and I've been watching Colombo on to. I do like Colombo, and the repeats haha. The weather is atrocious here and I've checked on next week and it's rain Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. I think Josephine and myself might just be knitting...????????. Bring your wellingtons love.

I've been told that Richard has an advert he made for Facebook for the firm he's working for. What a difference this job has made to my big grandson. I hope to goodness there's work after Christmas. He's loving every minute of it.

Once again, I have no news ago I'll catchup love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


From me too my saxy.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Feels like it. The latest disaster is Sarah running off with Hunter. Merlin and the boys are devastated.


Omg Janet. You've had more than your share of worry. I hope everything works out.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and I've been watching Colombo on to. I do like Colombo, and the repeats haha. The weather is atrocious here and I've checked on next week and it's rain Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. I think Josephine and myself might just be knitting...????????. Bring your wellingtons love.
> 
> I've been told that Richard has an advert he made for Facebook for the firm he's working for. What a difference this job has made to my big grandson. I hope to goodness there's work after Christmas. He's loving every minute of it.
> 
> Once again, I have no news ago I'll catchup love yawl. Xxxx


Boots and knitting at the ready xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Feels like it. The latest disaster is Sarah running off with Hunter. Merlin and the boys are devastated.


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that, Janet! I can only imagine how devastated you all are about it. Sending much more love and many more comforting hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I think Mr. Wonderful said his flight From the coast of the U.S.A. to Australia was 14 hours. Plus a few hours to get from home to the coast of the U.S.A. He did not mind he was well rested when they landed.


Did he travel Business class? When we went across the Pacific, we had 16hrs of travel from Adelaide to Denver, travelling in the "Cattle Class" plus the time waiting in airports, or running from the Arrival Terminal, to our Departure terminal, and I was slightly exhausted, when we got to our booking! For our first trip abroad, it was a bit devastating, but once we recovered, we enjoyed our trip, and sow some of your broad Country; some of which was very similar to where I live! We are now planning on seeing as much of our broad Home Land as possible, while we are still able! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I do have a big bag of Lindor flavoured chocolate balls beside my knitting area. I allow myself 1 ball for dessert. The bag lasts about 3 months.





Islander said:


> You are so disciplined Mav! Why not just get it over with! xoxoxox :sm09:


She would have to buy another bag, so that she had a treat on hand! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He did travel very comfortably. His friend won the lottery. The friend wanted to go to Australia and could/would not go alone. He offered Mr. Wonderful a free trip, all expenses paid if he would go with him. He spent most of the time around Brisbane. He was impressed with the cleanliness and neatness of Australia. He also was amazed that young people would stroll freely any place at any hour of the day. It seemed to him as if there was no crime there. He was really impressed with the bat trees. We have a lot of pictures of them.????????????



Xiang said:


> Did he travel Business class? When we went across the Pacific, we had 16hrs of travel from Adelaide to Denver, travelling in the "Cattle Class" plus the time waiting in airports, or running from the Arrival Terminal, to our Departure terminal, and I was slightly exhausted, when we got to our booking! For our first trip abroad, it was a bit devastating, but once we recovered, we enjoyed our trip, and sow some of your broad Country; some of which was very similar to where I live! We are now planning on seeing as much of our broad Home Land as possible, while we are still able! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Port Hope's bakery and butcher shop have both closed because their children didn't want to take on the business. There is a bakery in Cobourg, but I can never get there before everything is gone. They have a small wood oven and don't make large quantities.


Mav you will have to plan a trap to Coburg, then the day before you go, Call the shop and put in an order forthe goods that you want/need. You could even make it a regular order, to makeit worth their while; if others find out that they fill orders (if they accept yours), they might get more orders! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Me too and yellow sheet cake with chocolate frosting.
> I bought candy corn after Halloween on 50% off and might have enough to last til next Halloween. They had 1 bag of m and m candy corn flavor but dog got it down fromshelf somehow and ate the whole bag before I got home. I didn't get to taste one m and m. Chocolate isn't good for dogs but she seems fine.


Yes. they say that chocolate is not good for dogs, but Mint got hold of some chocolate, somehow ... but nobody knows how! Anyway, I was waiting for the after effects ...... but nothing happened! I still try my hardest to not let Mint have any chocolate, because many other dogs, have had a very close call with death; so simply because of that, She doesn't get chocolate; but apparently Carob is safe for our Canine children, and won't cause any problems! So anything with Chocolate, goes in a dog proof cupboard . Checkout Carob, because if that is dog safe, your dog can have Carob, when you have Chocolate! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Knitter 1. Knots. 0


Well done, Polly, keep on defeating those nasty knots! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, it is now 12:40 pm, and I am watching a Documentary Called "Deadly Pole to Pole", with Steve Backshall; this will cover from the North Pole to the South Pole, looking for the Top Predator, in each part of his journey. He was following a Polar, which was having little success of finding any food. Backshall was in a kyak (?sp), and the Polar Bear spotted him, and looked like he was being sized up as the Bear's next meal; but Backshall escaped, by some very rapid paddling. He is now never a Clan of Walrus, of which 2 are now threatening attack. I think this man, is just a bit of a twit for getting so close to these huge animals; because any one of them, could kill & eat him and the crew! The crew, and Backshall, decided it was a brilliant idea to geat out of the range of the Polar Bears & Walrus. It would have been *VERY* exciting time on that Expedition! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My kind of Christmas tree.


Such creativity. I'm amazed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister lives an hour away, my brother lives 2 hours away. My mum's family and my cousins live 2-1/2 hours away and my father's side of the family live in Iowa in the US.
> We don't see the family often enough. I see my sister more often because she is the closest.


Weresin the girls when we can, and now that we have the Caravan, we can just go when we want too! But the day will come, when it will be safer, for them to come and visit us; unless one of them has decided that it would be better for us to live with one of them! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!! All done at Guy's for the next 3 months so on my way home now xxxx


That's good, 3 months Reprieve; now don't let anythinghappen to you, inthat time; or even after that time! And behave yourself, in Vietnam! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Got it all done while he was out of the way, washing out and drying, off to get dinner then the whole afternoon is all mine for knitting. xx


Well done, I hope your dinner was good, and your afternoon was even better! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Cute story, it must have been hard to sympathise and not giggle!! Xxxx


It was very hard, but I was a fantastic mum, so I just about managed it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does this help? Xxxx


Yes thankyou, I think she is very like you! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dry but murky Norfolk, not too cold though. Not a lot planned for today apart from cooking dinner, nearly finished my first shepherd so will get on with him. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello everybody I have had a rough week getting ready to go to the doctor and we have had rain the past few days so my left knee is not playing nice!
> Hope you all are doing well and have a great Friday!


Hi lisa, I hope you and your knee, are feeling better, by now!
I also hope you, and Ange, can get back on here, properly and very soon! You are both sorely missed! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> ???? You've lost me girl and it's not your fault. Do you know I don't know how to copy or paste, Albert showed me once, I'm not techs at all. Josephine showed me how to get on line on my phone, and it's on a small bit of paper in my telephone case. But THANKYOU all the same. I hope you stop the shakes. It sometimes happens to me judi. Sometimes when I sudoku and the pencil shakes too. When I shake outside I feel embarrassed. It doesn't happen often. Thank goodness. ????


I don't get embarrassed about the shakes Susan, but I do get annoyed sometimes, because it usually happens when I want to do a specific craft activity, and am unable to dout, on that day! I usually have a small am count of Alcohol, of some sort, to stop the shakes; but I have run out, and need to get some more! Oh well, I will get some soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry to hear that, Janet. Sending many healing vibes to all of your family who need them and much comfort and love to you. xxxooo


from me also Janet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> He did travel very comfortably. His friend won the lottery. The friend wanted to go to Australia and could/would not go alone. He offered Mr. Wonderful a free trip, all expenses paid if he would go with him. He spent most of the time around Brisbane. He was impressed with the cleanliness and neatness of Australia. He also was amazed that young people would stroll freely any place at any hour of the day. It seemed to him as if there was no crime there. He was really impressed with the bat trees. We have a lot of pictures of them.????????????


???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Feels like it. The latest disaster is Sarah running off with Hunter. Merlin and the boys are devastated.


Oh no, is she having a breakdown do you think? I'm so sorry, I hope it all comes right soon dear xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very misty Surrey. The girls have been and gone to the cinema (Frozen2) and will be back here for a late lunch. I swear LM is growing by the minute. Finished the first sleeve of my jacket last night, It's going to be a very warm jacket. I have also knitted 5 soldiers, still a load more to do.

My bag is nearly packed for my trip up North, more knitting than clothes!

Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and I've been watching Colombo on to. I do like Colombo, and the repeats haha. The weather is atrocious here and I've checked on next week and it's rain Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. I think Josephine and myself might just be knitting...????????. Bring your wellingtons love.
> 
> I've been told that Richard has an advert he made for Facebook for the firm he's working for. What a difference this job has made to my big grandson. I hope to goodness there's work after Christmas. He's loving every minute of it.
> 
> Once again, I have no news ago I'll catchup love yawl. Xxxx


I suppose if it's going to be wet, it won't be too cold? Hope that's the case! Well done Richard, fingers crossed for his job!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, it is now 12:40 pm, and I am watching a Documentary Called "Deadly Pole to Pole", with Steve Backshall; this will cover from the North Pole to the South Pole, looking for the Top Predator, in each part of his journey. He was following a Polar, which was having little success of finding any food. Backshall was in a kyak (?sp), and the Polar Bear spotted him, and looked like he was being sized up as the Bear's next meal; but Backshall escaped, by some very rapid paddling. He is now never a Clan of Walrus, of which 2 are now threatening attack. I think this man, is just a bit of a twit for getting so close to these huge animals; because any one of them, could kill & eat him and the crew! The crew, and Backshall, decided it was a brilliant idea to geat out of the range of the Polar Bears & Walrus. It would have been *VERY* exciting time on that Expedition! ???????????????? xoxoxo


Sounds like another Steve Irwin, hope he doesn't go the same way!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi lisa, I hope you and your knee, are feeling better, by now!
> I also hope you, and Ange, can get back on here, properly and very soon! You are both sorely missed! xoxoxo


I'll drink to that!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. We've had rain overnight here, but it doesn't seem to be raining now. Supposed to be getting some really cold temps later this week. Not a lot planned for today, so will work on my knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Give or take a few xxxx
> 
> More hugs coming your way. Xxxxxxx


Thanks again. I'll pass some on to Merlin and the boys.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Done.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm at Stephens and I've been watching Colombo on to. I do like Colombo, and the repeats haha. The weather is atrocious here and I've checked on next week and it's rain Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. I think Josephine and myself might just be knitting...????????. Bring your wellingtons love.
> 
> I've been told that Richard has an advert he made for Facebook for the firm he's working for. What a difference this job has made to my big grandson. I hope to goodness there's work after Christmas. He's loving every minute of it.
> 
> Once again, I have no news ago I'll catchup love yawl. Xxxx


Richard is certainly enjoying his work. I'm happy for him. Long may it last. He has worked for it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> From me too my saxy.....


Thanks my Susan. Love you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


They look great, Jeanette! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Omg Janet. You've had more than your share of worry. I hope everything works out.


It seems that way, and I tend to bottle things. Merlin and Aiden saw little H yesterday for the first time in weeks, thanks to the Salvation Army. It was heart-breaking. Poor Aiden (11) was so upset when he first realised that his bro had been taken that he phoned 999! Turns out he is frightened for little H.

Why does life have to be so horrid sometimes? It is normally so good.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that, Janet! I can only imagine how devastated you all are about it. Sending much more love and many more comforting hugs! xxxooo


Thanks Pam. At least I am finally talking about it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> He did travel very comfortably. His friend won the lottery. The friend wanted to go to Australia and could/would not go alone. He offered Mr. Wonderful a free trip, all expenses paid if he would go with him. He spent most of the time around Brisbane. He was impressed with the cleanliness and neatness of Australia. He also was amazed that young people would stroll freely any place at any hour of the day. It seemed to him as if there was no crime there. He was really impressed with the bat trees. We have a lot of pictures of them.????????????


What a wonderful trip. Brisbane is a lovely clean place with lots of river meandering through it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> from me also Janet! xoxoxo


Thanks Judi. I can feel it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh no, is she having a breakdown do you think? I'm so sorry, I hope it all comes right soon dear xxxxx


Yes, we think so and are very concerned for little H. She left everything of his behind. He spent three hours with his dad and bro yesterday and happily played with the Sally Army toys, especially the bubble maker. He has three at home. They let him keep it!

Fortunately he is at school in the week so still has some of his friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. The girls have been and gone to the cinema (Frozen2) and will be back here for a late lunch. I swear LM is growing by the minute. Finished the first sleeve of my jacket last night, It's going to be a very warm jacket. I have also knitted 5 soldiers, still a load more to do.
> 
> My bag is nearly packed for my trip up North, more knitting than clothes!
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


Looking at the weather I think more knitting than clothes is the right priority.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


both neat and cosy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sUrprise, surprise: It's cold and wet outside. I'm staying in.

I have to collect the twins from school tomorrow as mum is having a biopsy. More to worry about!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've had rain overnight here, but it doesn't seem to be raining now. Supposed to be getting some really cold temps later this week. Not a lot planned for today, so will work on my knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


What are you knitting, my lovely? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


Very nice!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Pam. At least I am finally talking about it.


Good to get it all out dear and we're always here for that!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful trip. Brisbane is a lovely clean place with lots of river meandering through it.


Pretty darned hot when I was there though!! ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great, Jeanette! xxxooo


What she said xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looking at the weather I think more knitting than clothes is the right priority.


Got the essential clothing....warm pjs! Cx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Got the essential clothing....warm pjs! Cx


...and if it's too cold/wet to go out, you can wear them all day!!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and if it's too cold/wet to go out, you can wear them all day!!! xxxx[/quote
> 
> That would get my vote.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


Great. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Pam. At least I am finally talking about it.


The best thing to do. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Pretty darned hot when I was there though!! ????


And us, anyone else having trouble with pm's can't get mine through I keep getting the I'm not a robot thing. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm back home, on my way home I missed out Asda, cos Josephine and I are getting fresh on Tuesday so we can barricade ourselves in out of this weather, otherwise we have other plans. Watch this space...bet we don't get out the door. I didn't call to see Albert either. I was only there on Thursday with flowers. 

Stephen is going to sort out my AA account. If I'm not loyal to them and just carry on paying it will cost me £45 less than if I'm a loyal customer. It's so annoying. It really stinks. I've got to say Green Flag is looking better. Anyway I've left it with him, he's into phoning folks and bartering. I can't be bothered, but £45 is better in my pocket.

I went to bed at Stephens last night about 7pm with my book. By 8pm my eyes were shutting so I fell asleep. I didn't wake unti.9.45ish so I slept nearly 14hrs and felt great. Bet I won't be able to sleep tonight haha. 

Just been and had a lovely bath but it's so cold. Grey and dark. I've had to hold kenny the rabbit with a bad hair day today. Said morning to little Ted. Well that's the news for what it's worth. Love yawl.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and if it's too cold/wet to go out, you can wear them all day!!! xxxx


That's the plan xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My sister lives an hour away, my brother lives 2 hours away. My mum's family and my cousins live 2-1/2 hours away and my father's side of the family live in Iowa in the US.
> We don't see the family often enough. I see my sister more often because she is the closest.





Xiang said:


> We see the girls when we can, and now that we have the Caravan, we can just go when we want too! But the day will come, when it will be safer, for them to come and visit us; unless one of them has decided that it would be better for us to live with one of them! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I used to see DD's 3&4 ???? more than the rest of the girls, as they lived in the same town, as we do. I would love to see all of them a lot more, but, as you would know; their lives, and our lives, get in the way! Then when Sissy moved away, we see her much less often now, but talk on the phone, quite often! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day as DH has a cold, of course it's a man cold so will probably spend the day trying to convince him he will live and get through it and that I will suffer more than he is doing. At least I had a peaceful night on the settee last night with two closed doors between us so had a fairly good night's sleep. I expect knitting will be on the agenda, I'm on my last shepherd then just two more sheep to do and a couple of shepherds crooks. Try and have a good Monday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lunch with the girls here yesterday and then I spent the rest of the day trying to devise a tiny pug knitting pattern. Think I've got there in the end (LM is daft about pugs!!!)

KnitWIts here this morning and we will spend the time populating the map and adding some of the embroidery, most of the big buildings are on now so it's all the fiddly stuff left.

Happy Monday everyone xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lunch with the girls here yesterday and then I spent the rest of the day trying to devise a tiny pug knitting pattern. Think I've got there in the end (LM is daft about pugs!!!)
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and we will spend the time populating the map and adding some of the embroidery, most of the big buildings are on now so it's all the fiddly stuff left.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxxx


Happy fiddling. xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a very grey, damp and overcast London but at 12'C, it's quite mild. 

I have to pause my Lala while I knit mitts for dgd, to match the scarf and hat I made her and gave to her on Sunday, she was delighted with them! Then I have the shop this afternoon and that will be about it for today.

Have a good one, whatever you are doing and stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey, damp and overcast London but at 12'C, it's quite mild.
> 
> I have to pause my Lala while I knit mitts for dgd, to match the scarf and hat I made her and gave to her on Sunday, she was delighted with them! Then I have the shop this afternoon and that will be about it for today.
> 
> Have a good one, whatever you are doing and stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Morning, still dry here, long may it last. happy mitting it'll make a change. Not sure about a well and happy day with one miserable cold-snuffling coughing DH and me busy trying to avoid any germs. Hope the shop is fun today. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, still dry here, long may it last. happy mitting it'll make a change. Not sure about a well and happy day with one miserable cold-snuffling coughing DH and me busy trying to avoid any germs. Hope the shop is fun today. xxxx


Oh dear, can't you dose DH up with something that makes him sleepy?!!!Hope you don't catch it!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It will rain this afternoon and we'll have warm days for the next 3 days, now that I have my snow tires on.
I think I need a new pillow. I've woke with a crick in my neck all weekend.
I worked on my Shifty sweater. I still have a few inches to go.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, still dry here, long may it last. happy mitting it'll make a change. Not sure about a well and happy day with one miserable cold-snuffling coughing DH and me busy trying to avoid any germs. Hope the shop is fun today. xxxx


I hope you don't catch those germs. Hopefully your DH won't be sick for long.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a very grey, damp and overcast London but at 12'C, it's quite mild.
> 
> I have to pause my Lala while I knit mitts for dgd, to match the scarf and hat I made her and gave to her on Sunday, she was delighted with them! Then I have the shop this afternoon and that will be about it for today.
> 
> Have a good one, whatever you are doing and stay safe, well and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


It feels good when someone appreciates your work. Of course you have to knit you DGD matching mitts.
Have fun at the shop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and drizzly Surrey. Had a nice lunch with the girls here yesterday and then I spent the rest of the day trying to devise a tiny pug knitting pattern. Think I've got there in the end (LM is daft about pugs!!!)
> 
> KnitWIts here this morning and we will spend the time populating the map and adding some of the embroidery, most of the big buildings are on now so it's all the fiddly stuff left.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxxx


Happy Monday.
There are some cute (and some scary) pug patterns on Ravelry.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&inline=&query=pug
I hope the rest of the map isn't too fiddly and still enjoyable for the group.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day as DH has a cold, of course it's a man cold so will probably spend the day trying to convince him he will live and get through it and that I will suffer more than he is doing. At least I had a peaceful night on the settee last night with two closed doors between us so had a fairly good night's sleep. I expect knitting will be on the agenda, I'm on my last shepherd then just two more sheep to do and a couple of shepherds crooks. Try and have a good Monday. xx


I'm sure that nativity is lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm back home, on my way home I missed out Asda, cos Josephine and I are getting fresh on Tuesday so we can barricade ourselves in out of this weather, otherwise we have other plans. Watch this space...bet we don't get out the door. I didn't call to see Albert either. I was only there on Thursday with flowers.
> 
> Stephen is going to sort out my AA account. If I'm not loyal to them and just carry on paying it will cost me Â£45 less than if I'm a loyal customer. It's so annoying. It really stinks. I've got to say Green Flag is looking better. Anyway I've left it with him, he's into phoning folks and bartering. I can't be bothered, but Â£45 is better in my pocket.
> 
> ...


If you slept that long, you much have needed it.
I don't have a bunny but I saw this and thought of you. I hope you can see it and it doesn;'t show up as a blue box.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And us, anyone else having trouble with pm's can't get mine through I keep getting the I'm not a robot thing. xx


I get that "I'm not a robot thing" but there are no pictures and I just have to click the box for stuff to go through.
I wonder how effective is all this extra security actually.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi


Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sUrprise, surprise: It's cold and wet outside. I'm staying in.
> 
> I have to collect the twins from school tomorrow as mum is having a biopsy. More to worry about!


I hope the biopsy shows nothing to worry about.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It seems that way, and I tend to bottle things. Merlin and Aiden saw little H yesterday for the first time in weeks, thanks to the Salvation Army. It was heart-breaking. Poor Aiden (11) was so upset when he first realised that his bro had been taken that he phoned 999! Turns out he is frightened for little H.
> 
> Why does life have to be so horrid sometimes? It is normally so good.


<Hugs> for you and the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


Nice cabling. They look cosy.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, can't you dose DH up with something that makes him sleepy?!!!Hope you don't catch it!! xxxx


He's taking Day Nurse during the day and got some Night Nurse for tonight and a nice comfy settee for me. Trying hard not to breathe too much when I'm near him. xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. We've had rain overnight here, but it doesn't seem to be raining now. Supposed to be getting some really cold temps later this week. Not a lot planned for today, so will work on my knitting. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening! xxxooo


I've got 3 days without possibility of snow. 
I'd like to go for a walk at lunch. It'll depend on when the rain comes.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I get that "I'm not a robot thing" but there are no pictures and I just have to click the box for stuff to go through.
> I wonder how effective is all this extra security actually.


Not sure it is very effective but it makes it look as though they are doing something but it's not helping Angela and Lisa is it? xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. The girls have been and gone to the cinema (Frozen2) and will be back here for a late lunch. I swear LM is growing by the minute. Finished the first sleeve of my jacket last night, It's going to be a very warm jacket. I have also knitted 5 soldiers, still a load more to do.
> 
> My bag is nearly packed for my trip up North, more knitting than clothes!
> 
> Happy lazy Sunday everyone. xx


My bag always gets packed with the knitting first. Whatever room is left, gets filled with clothes. I always thought that was the right way to pack? :sm01:
I have so many projects that I want to do. I need to knit faster.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't get embarrassed about the shakes Susan, but I do get annoyed sometimes, because it usually happens when I want to do a specific craft activity, and am unable to dout, on that day! I usually have a small am count of Alcohol, of some sort, to stop the shakes; but I have run out, and need to get some more! Oh well, I will get some soon! xoxoxo


You definitely need a stash of alcohol if it helps with the shakes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He's taking Day Nurse during the day and got some Night Nurse for tonight and a nice comfy settee for me. Trying hard not to breathe too much when I'm near him. xxxx :sm16:


You could do like the orientals do and wear a medical mask. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not sure it is very effective but it makes it look as though they are doing something but it's not helping Angela and Lisa is it? xx


From the discussions that I've seen on the alternate Ravelry thread for KP, a lot of people in Indiana and Ohio, and also India(?) still can't get on. It looks like they are filtering by IP, which is why they can get on at the medical offices who are using a different provider. 
A free VPN software, which gives you an IP from the VPN server somewhere else in the world, may help with the IP filtering, but I'm not sure what other security measures are keeping them out.
I know I've had to update my browser twice to keep KP working properly on my laptop. The iPad has worked properly from the start, but it was provided by work and has a Whitby IP on it, and VPN, and my work keeps it thoroughly updated.
Security still won't let me go on KP while I'm in the building. KP is blocked by the BIG BLACK BOX at work. I should ask the security guys to test the site again since they've upgraded their security and see if they qualify for a security exemption yet.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now and head to work. My neck is starting to loosen now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> You could do like the orientals do and wear a medical mask. :sm17:


Or gag him. xx :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and if it's too cold/wet to go out, you can wear them all day!!! xxxx


Pyjamas, knitting and Susan. What more could you possibly want?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It will rain this afternoon and we'll have warm days for the next 3 days, now that I have my snow tires on.
> I think I need a new pillow. I've woke with a crick in my neck all weekend.
> I worked on my Shifty sweater. I still have a few inches to go.


Are your snow tyres ok when it's not snowing? Pillows are a pain in general, you don't know if you've bought the right one until you sleep on it and then they won't take it back!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Monday.
> There are some cute (and some scary) pug patterns on Ravelry.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&inline=&query=pug
> I hope the rest of the map isn't too fiddly and still enjoyable for the group.


Hmmm, some quite un-puggy items there!! :sm23: :sm06:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you slept that long, you much have needed it.
> I don't have a bunny but I saw this and thought of you. I hope you can see it and it doesn;'t show up as a blue box.


Awwww!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> <Hugs> for you and the family.


Thanks Mav. This too shall pass.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Mav. This too shall pass.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The calm before the storm.
Flo was here and did a lot of chores for me. She also put up Christmas decorations outdoors. She got involved with arranging a closet and went home with a lot of things that I no longer wanted. Finally she got down to the chore that she originally came to do. She got the bucket and rag ready to scrub kitchen and bathroom floors. She dumped in the cleaner and I immediately had a reaction to the smell of the cleaner. She took the bucket outdoors and ran the exhaust fans. I needed to go outdoors until the odor cleared. Darn she will have to come back and do the floors another day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What are you knitting, my lovely? Xxxx


I'm working on a shawl at the moment and beginning a hat for DS for Christmas. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Still dark outside at the moment, but I think it's dry at the moment. Supposed to get rain at some point today. I've got laundry to do this morning and a couple of errands to run, then I'll be in for the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great one. Many hugs and much love to all of you! xxxooo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning from the Island. Our first frost last night and weather continues to be sunny. 
The Instant Pot so far has made some nice meals and today I'm going to try Porcupine Balls in tomato sauce, used to love them when I was young. 
Thinking of you all and sending love and an extra hug to those who going though difficulties. xoxoxox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My bag always gets packed with the knitting first. Whatever room is left, gets filled with clothes. I always thought that was the right way to pack? :sm01:
> I have so many projects that I want to do. I need to knit faster.


Just finished packing my little case and it's not full. Perhaps I might just take some more wool. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pyjamas, knitting and Susan. What more could you possibly want?


Maybe a glass if wine. Just to lubricate the vocals xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Our first frost last night and weather continues to be sunny.
> The Instant Pot so far has made some nice meals and today I'm going to try Porcupine Balls in tomato sauce, used to love them when I was young.
> Thinking of you all and sending love and an extra hug to those who going though difficulties. xoxoxox


Hi Trish, how are things with you. Se nding lits of love and hugs. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, it's raining and the forecast gives us a weather warning for Wednesday and Thursday! You couldn't make it up could you? They are the two full days I have Josephine here. Don't worry, because we aren't, and we may have contingency plans , one could be sit, knit and be merry!,,,, we shall cope.

I've been to s and b today, it was ok. I know in my heart I'm not fussy about it at the moment. I must have been going about 17yrs. But unless something else comes along I'll remain, because it's a reason to go out and mix, because I so could easily stop in and sudoku. 

Saxy....my heart is going out to you, and I'm feeling your pain. Wish I could help in any way....for those of you that are not on watts app, you won't know what I'm talking about, but I'm sure our saxy would love your hugs and kisses at this bad time for her.

Our leader, who takes s and b has a really poorly look, she says she is waiting to go to hosp and get the camera down her throat to check on her tum. She doesn't look well at all. I told Margaret that if this one snuffs it, there's not many left to come to my funeral????????

Well that's your lot today, Angela I hope marcelinas cold is better she is too young to be poorly! Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you slept that long, you much have needed it.
> I don't have a bunny but I saw this and thought of you. I hope you can see it and it doesn;'t show up as a blue box.


He or she is gorgeous haha it's a baby. That's the size of little ted the hamster.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> From the discussions that I've seen on the alternate Ravelry thread for KP, a lot of people in Indiana and Ohio, and also India(?) still can't get on. It looks like they are filtering by IP, which is why they can get on at the medical offices who are using a different provider.
> A free VPN software, which gives you an IP from the VPN server somewhere else in the world, may help with the IP filtering, but I'm not sure what other security measures are keeping them out.
> I know I've had to update my browser twice to keep KP working properly on my laptop. The iPad has worked properly from the start, but it was provided by work and has a Whitby IP on it, and VPN, and my work keeps it thoroughly updated.
> Security still won't let me go on KP while I'm in the building. KP is blocked by the BIG BLACK BOX at work. I should ask the security guys to test the site again since they've upgraded their security and see if they qualify for a security exemption yet.


You're wasted on me Mav...don't know what's an IP or VPN it I know every plane has a BLACK BOX. It's terrible being ignorant, it's not bliss like it's said to be haha.....I just rely on all my sisters to keep me right. My boys can't quite get that I don't know what they are talking about when they start and have little patience to show me...I'm from the arc!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Our first frost last night and weather continues to be sunny.
> The Instant Pot so far has made some nice meals and today I'm going to try Porcupine Balls in tomato sauce, used to love them when I was young.
> Thinking of you all and sending love and an extra hug to those who going though difficulties. xoxoxox


Love you so much trish, but I can't see me eating porcupines balls ????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Maybe a glass if wine. Just to lubricate the vocals xxxx


That's first on the list for you at sainsburys. Haha, anyway, I've got all the bottles of spirits for the family for Christmas in my spare room, just waiting to be wrapped up. We could always start on them if we are rained in....I'm partial to some spirits...it's wine I don't like.????????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We’re on our way north and I can verify that Indiana is a bad KP reception area. Can only get on with cellular data. So sorry Lisa and Angela.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're on our way north and I can verify that Indiana is a bad KP reception area. Can only get on with cellular data. So sorry Lisa and Angela.


Safe travels Jeanette xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're wasted on me Mav...don't know what's an IP or VPN it I know every plane has a BLACK BOX. It's terrible being ignorant, it's not bliss like it's said to be haha.....I just rely on all my sisters to keep me right. My boys can't quite get that I don't know what they are talking about when they start and have little patience to show me...I'm from the arc!


That's good as me might need one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's first on the list for you at sainsburys. Haha, anyway, I've got all the bottles of spirits for the family for Christmas in my spare room, just waiting to be wrapped up. We could always start on them if we are rained in....I'm partial to some spirits...it's wine I don't like.????????????????


You can have the spirits I'll get the wine. Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You can have the spirits I'll get the wine. Xx


You're going to have the best time, enjoy ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You're going to have the best time, enjoy ????


We will. Xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good evening all, I have just finished my evening meal of Ham Steak for the main part, and an Ice coffee Giant Twin, which is the only coffeeI have now. That is because it doesn't have the same, negative effect/affect (I always get these two words confused with each other), that I have with a regular sized cup of coffee! Apparently that is an indication of one being somewhere on the Autism Spectrum, but as that didn't exist when I was a child, a diagnosis of Autism, means nothing to me, so I have managed to get to where I am, on my own Merit, and no help from anyone else!

Anyway, enough of that, I don't know if any of you have ever had a Giant Twin, but I have had them since I was a young chuld, and I love them. The original Giant Twin was about 6" of vanilla Icecream, covered in a layer of chocolate, and is made by a South Australian Company. Until very recently, the only flavour available was Vanilla, and now they have added the Ice Coffee flavour to their stock, and it is just the right strength of coffee for me, so I don't have the drowsy reaction after I have eaten it! When I discovered that, I was so happy, and *Life is Good*! ???????????????? ☕???????? I am now going to catch up with last nights chatter, I hope every had a good day, and also have a good day today also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if putting the cables in a ziplock bag with some potpourri would help?
> Or is the smell stronger than that?


The smell of the plastic cables is disgusting. Sort of a combination of hot tyre rubber, and petroleum, and I always feel ill when I try to use them! If I have the oils on hand, I will be soaking them in a mix of Patchouli, Sandalwood and Rose Oils; that mix should make my circulars smell beautiful for me! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the shakes pass quickly.


Thank you! They went away, quite quickly, and I was able to get some knitting done, and also get some sleep! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My LaLa/Kaboom shawl is my most used shawl. It's at work. The ends are long enough to tie around my waist so I can keep typing on the computer.


That sounds like a very good sized shawl! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad to hear that, not a nice sensation! xxxx


No, it isn't a nice sensation at all, but it is horrible, on a whole new level, when the shakes take over my entire body; when that happens I try not to walk to far, because it is very disconcerting and makes me feel very nervous and unbalanced and it feels likeI am I going to fall over! I am so glad that I have only experienced the tremors to that extent once; and I hope I never experience it to that extent, ever again! ????????

How badly is your friend affected, by this condition. If, or when, I am affected by the full body tremors, and if anybody does notice the trembling, I just tell them that I am exercising, and I don't need any extra equipment, to do my exercises! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sending you healing comforting hugs, Lisa, hope everything gets better very soon!! xxxx


From me also Lisa, I hope . everything gets back to normal, very soon! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No indeed! According to Wikipedia, they are still named after fairies or woodland creatures!!xxxx





PurpleFi said:


> Ok thanks. Will have a look xxx
> 
> Ps Had a look elves yes, pixies yes, gnomes yes but NO FAIRIES! I call that descrimination!! ????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀????‍♀xxx


It definitely is Discrimination, so are you organising the Fairies, and getting ready for a huge demonstration, highlighting the fact tha they do actually EXIST!!!! ????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂????‍♀????‍♂ ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I lost my message again but went in reverse and there it was....is this what is happening to Angela do you think?


No, in my understanding, there are certain Browsing Programs that have been blocked, and if a person is unfortunate enough to be using one of those browsers, they won't be able to access the Paradise site, or any other site that is owned by the person/s who own "knitting Paradise". I hope Lisa, Ange, and anyone else who are unable to access the site, find a Browser that is compatible with knitting Paradise! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull but dry Norfolk. Made a curry ready for dinner and now back to my Nativity, two sheep and two shepherd's crooks to make and then I am done, hoping to get one of the local churches (and there's lots of them) interested in buying it. Think I'll do an 1898 hat next just for something easy and less fiddly. Right off to round up my sheep (that sounds awfully familiar), see you later. Have a good one. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's a bit sad, isn't it, they've given in to political correctness!! :sm22: xxxx


Very sad. I hate Political correctness, becauseit goes way beyond Stupidity, and some of our Wildlife have also had their names changed, because of it! We used to have beautiful, tiny Fairy Penguins, now weare supposed to call them " Little" Penguins! Such a boring name, and "Fairy" Penguins, is a much more intriguing name for them! I think there are a few other animals that have had their names changed, but I don't remember which ones! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you get your bank account sorted . Looking forward to seeing photos of the Nativity x


As am I also Jacki. I have alot of Jean's books, but I am not sure if I have the Nativity one though, I will have to check that out! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a damp and grey, and getting greyer, London! Not too cold at 11'C though!
> 
> It's Greenwich pantomime day today with DD, Jake and Olivia, it's been a bit of a tradition since the gks were small. It's a very good show on different levels, a bit of innuendo here and there which hopefully goes over the kids' heads!! We'll go for dinner afterwards, which is always nice too! The friend I met with yesterday is also at Greenwich today, her dd is 18 next week and wanted to go 'mudlarking' (beachcombing) on the Thames foreshore as part of her present!! It costs a surprising amount of money to do this as you need a guide/supervisor and a licence. Hope they can keep their feet dry!!
> 
> Have a good one, everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


What is, or was the Pantomime this year, or is it the same one each year? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Things are going from bad to worse here, family wise. I just hope DS3 is still fine - I haven't heard from him for weeks. My fault of course. Everyone else is falling apart.


I hope things workout well for him! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Feels like it. The latest disaster is Sarah running off with Hunter. Merlin and the boys are devastated.


I hope that this all gets sorted, very soon, for the sake of Hunter, and his brothers, and Merlin! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EDT and 2'C (36'F). Clear today with clouds this afternoon and 9'C (48'F). I might wear shorts. :sm01:
My neck is better. I think I found part of the problem. Bella put her head on my elbow and it hurt all the way up to my neck. And I remember I woke up to Bella in the same position yesterday. So I'll just have to "encourage" her to sleep in a different position.
I managed a few more rows on the Frieze shawl. It's starting to get wider and looking less scarf-like.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it isn't a nice sensation at all, but it is horrible, on a whole new level, when the shakes take over my entire body; when that happens I try not to walk to far, because it is very disconcerting and makes me feel very nervous and unbalanced and it feels likeI am I going to fall over! I am so glad that I have only experienced the tremors to that extent once; and I hope I never experience it to that extent, ever again! ????????
> 
> How badly is your friend affected, by this condition. If, or when, I am affected by the full body tremors, and if anybody does notice the trembling, I just tell them that I am exercising, and I don't need any extra equipment, to do my exercises! ???????????? xoxoxo


It's worse some times than others but seems worse when she is out in public. Somebody bought her a glass with a lid and a straw so she could at least save some of her drink from spilling when we were all together!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is, or was the Pantomime this year, or is it the same one each year? xoxoxo


Cinderella, the panto version, is playing at Port Hope's atmospheric theatre, The Capital, until Dec 22.
We had Snow White last year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock. 

Happy Tursday everyone ccc


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock. 

Happy Tursday everyone ccc


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock.
> 
> Happy Tursday everyone ccc


Happy Tuesday (I think that was Tuesday :sm01
It's always wine o'clock somewhere.
Have a great uneventful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very sad. I hate Political correctness, becauseit goes way beyond Stupidity, and some of our Wildlife have also had their names changed, because of it! We used to have beautiful, tiny Fairy Penguins, now weare supposed to call them " Little" Penguins! Such a boring name, and "Fairy" Penguins, is a much more intriguing name for them! I think there are a few other animals that have had their names changed, but I don't remember which ones! xoxoxo


Some name changes don't get accepted. One of the stadiums downtown Toronto was renamed and everyone still refers to it by its previous name.
I don't think the penguins care what they are called. That is political correctness stupidity.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, in my understanding, there are certain Browsing Programs that have been blocked, and if a person is unfortunate enough to be using one of those browsers, they won't be able to access the Paradise site, or any other site that is owned by the person/s who own "knitting Paradise". I hope Lisa, Ange, and anyone else who are unable to access the site, find a Browser that is compatible with knitting Paradise! xoxoxo


Speaking of Angela, little Marcelina is quite poorly with RSV, a respiratory infection. Apparently, the hospital is full of infants suffering the same so it's a bit of an epidemic but she is taking fluids well and that's all that can be done, as with all viruses. Send some healing vibes and prayers too, if that's your thing!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but dry Norfolk. Made a curry ready for dinner and now back to my Nativity, two sheep and two shepherd's crooks to make and then I am done, hoping to get one of the local churches (and there's lots of them) interested in buying it. Think I'll do an 1898 hat next just for something easy and less fiddly. Right off to round up my sheep (that sounds awfully familiar), see you later. Have a good one. xx


It does. But these sheep are more likely to stay put once you set them.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> From me also Lisa, I hope . everything gets back to normal, very soon! xoxoxo


Lisa posted on the Ravelry thread:
"I so miss paradise I ran out of data on my cell plan, a lot has happened here I have a UTI and a kidney infection Michael has strep throat and Shawna was having health issues working at amazon so she had to quit but she can always reapply….. Oh and Thanksgiving is in just 4 days and I am not ready!"


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is, or was the Pantomime this year, or is it the same one each year? xoxoxo


It was called Sleeping Beauty but very little the same as the original, it all happened in Russia, for a start and involved time travel...….! They do a different one each year and we are keeping our fingers crossed that they will do another one next year, we've been going for eleven years!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock.
> 
> Happy Tursday everyone ccc


Well, the sun IS over the yard arm....!!! Safe travels and hugs to Susan when you get there!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No, it isn't a nice sensation at all, but it is horrible, on a whole new level, when the shakes take over my entire body; when that happens I try not to walk to far, because it is very disconcerting and makes me feel very nervous and unbalanced and it feels likeI am I going to fall over! I am so glad that I have only experienced the tremors to that extent once; and I hope I never experience it to that extent, ever again! ????????
> 
> How badly is your friend affected, by this condition. If, or when, I am affected by the full body tremors, and if anybody does notice the trembling, I just tell them that I am exercising, and I don't need any extra equipment, to do my exercises! ???????????? xoxoxo


 :sm24: Quick thinking.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The smell of the plastic cables is disgusting. Sort of a combination of hot tyre rubber, and petroleum, and I always feel ill when I try to use them! If I have the oils on hand, I will be soaking them in a mix of Patchouli, Sandalwood and Rose Oils; that mix should make my circulars smell beautiful for me! ???????????? xoxoxo


I wonder if leaving them in the sunshine would also help?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I read it as Thursday and did not think a thing of it. Now I realize it is only Tuesday. I need more coffee before I am fully awake and alert.



nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday (I think that was Tuesday :sm01
> It's always wine o'clock somewhere.
> Have a great uneventful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good evening all, I have just finished my evening meal of Ham Steak for the main part, and an Ice coffee Giant Twin, which is the only coffeeI have now. That is because it doesn't have the same, negative effect/affect (I always get these two words confused with each other), that I have with a regular sized cup of coffee! Apparently that is an indication of one being somewhere on the Autism Spectrum, but as that didn't exist when I was a child, a diagnosis of Autism, means nothing to me, so I have managed to get to where I am, on my own Merit, and no help from anyone else!
> 
> Anyway, enough of that, I don't know if any of you have ever had a Giant Twin, but I have had them since I was a young chuld, and I love them. The original Giant Twin was about 6" of vanilla Icecream, covered in a layer of chocolate, and is made by a South Australian Company. Until very recently, the only flavour available was Vanilla, and now they have added the Ice Coffee flavour to their stock, and it is just the right strength of coffee for me, so I don't have the drowsy reaction after I have eaten it! When I discovered that, I was so happy, and *Life is Good*! ???????????????? ☕???????? I am now going to catch up with last nights chatter, I hope every had a good day, and also have a good day today also! xoxoxo


Ice Coffee ice cream!
I might be able to do that.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock.
> 
> Happy Tursday everyone ccc


Safe and uneventful journey hopefully. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well, the sun IS over the yard arm....!!! Safe travels and hugs to Susan when you get there!! xxxx


What sun? xxxx :sm16:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're on our way north and I can verify that Indiana is a bad KP reception area. Can only get on with cellular data. So sorry Lisa and Angela.


Wow. 
More confirmation that admin/Ostrich doesn't like Indiana.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Love you so much trish, but I can't see me eating porcupines balls ????


You may know them under a different name.
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/porcupine-meatballs/


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You're wasted on me Mav...don't know what's an IP or VPN it I know every plane has a BLACK BOX. It's terrible being ignorant, it's not bliss like it's said to be haha.....I just rely on all my sisters to keep me right. My boys can't quite get that I don't know what they are talking about when they start and have little patience to show me...I'm from the arc!


Our black box IS black with blinky lights and it stops me going to KP because it has deemed KP a security risk to the company!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He or she is gorgeous haha it's a baby. That's the size of little ted the hamster.


I like the little wiggle. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's raining and the forecast gives us a weather warning for Wednesday and Thursday! You couldn't make it up could you? They are the two full days I have Josephine here. Don't worry, because we aren't, and we may have contingency plans , one could be sit, knit and be merry!,,,, we shall cope.
> 
> I've been to s and b today, it was ok. I know in my heart I'm not fussy about it at the moment. I must have been going about 17yrs. But unless something else comes along I'll remain, because it's a reason to go out and mix, because I so could easily stop in and sudoku.
> 
> ...


I keep trying to get mum to go to the senior's centre. She is already a member. They have all kinds of outings scheduled during the day and she could go on them. She keeps saying that she doesn't want to be stuck on a bus with old people.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island. Our first frost last night and weather continues to be sunny.
> The Instant Pot so far has made some nice meals and today I'm going to try Porcupine Balls in tomato sauce, used to love them when I was young.
> Thinking of you all and sending love and an extra hug to those who going though difficulties. xoxoxox


I haven't been able to talk to you for a while.
I hope you and your family are still doing well.
It sounds like you are getting more use out of your Instant Pot than I am. Mine has only done pot roasts.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Still dark outside at the moment, but I think it's dry at the moment. Supposed to get rain at some point today. I've got laundry to do this morning and a couple of errands to run, then I'll be in for the rest of the day. I hope you all have a great one. Many hugs and much love to all of you! xxxooo


<Hugs> to you too.
Happy knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday (I think that was Tuesday :sm01
> It's always wine o'clock somewhere.
> Have a great uneventful trip.


Just been asked which one of you is the tart!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock.
> 
> Happy Tursday everyone ccc


Have a great journey and I know you'll have a great time with Susan. Hugs to you both! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have arrived safely at Susan's. She met me at the station and did a bit of shopping. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, Josephine is here. Of course her train was half an hour late because it broke down, but that didn't matter. We've bought Sainsburys in case we are locked in. We've a meal booked for 5.30. We plan to go to Whitby tomorrow we are full of ideas???? However we can do nothing if we feel like it. Josephine is sitting knitting a pug dog, but that's all I'm saying about that. I'll try and keep in touch, but I'm on my holidays......love yawl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You may know them under a different name.
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/porcupine-meatballs/


No don't know that one at all, I guess the rice is the reason for the title! We're not so big on meatballs over here, I don't think. Thanks for the recipe though!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just been asked which one of you is the tart!


I guess you must have arrived, safely, I hope?! Enjoy your tart!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Josephine is here. Of course her train was half an hour late because it broke down, but that didn't matter. We've bought Sainsburys in case we are locked in. We've a meal booked for 5.30. We plan to go to Whitby tomorrow we are full of ideas???? However we can do nothing if we feel like it. Josephine is sitting knitting a pug dog, but that's all I'm saying about that. I'll try and keep in touch, but I'm on my holidays......love yawl.


Have a great time together!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I guess you must have arrived, safely, I hope?! Enjoy your tart!! xxxx


The tart was on the train together with a glass of red wine X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just back from a lovely meal out at Kaskane. I had salmon and Susan had hunters chicken.

It is now officially pj time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My meal. Hunters chicken


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Susan's been doing her leg exercises in her chair. Or that's what it looks like. Her legs have been going up and down like a yoyo.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:



> The tart was on the train together with a glass of red wine X


Ah, the delights of 1st class!! Are you going to York 1st class or slumming it with me? Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, the delights of 1st class!! Are you going to York 1st class or slumming it with me? Xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Doesn't work out much more expensive and the food and drinks free. You could come with me.????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Doesn't work out much more expensive and the food and drinks free. You could come with me.????????????


We'll talk about it!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, we've finished eating for the day. So I thought I'd just come on and say goodnight. Josephine is knitting heaven knows what, I think we might be having a teddy. I'll catch up now anyway. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Little ted says hello


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely meal out at Kaskane. I had salmon and Susan had hunters chicken.
> 
> It is now officially pj time.


Both look delicious!!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both look delicious!!! xxxooo


They were and then we came home snd had these. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly, do you know how to do an I-cord? If you do, one of those might be the way to go, or just put buttons on both sides of the front, then attach a loop, to act as closure for the buttons! xoxoxo


This is very good to know. I know I will use it in the future. I did a band and like the buttonhole I thought up. ITT might exist somewhere but I've not seen it. I bound off all the band stitches, marked where I wanted the buttonholes and used a crochet hook to pick up loops on the next pass. When I got to where I wanted a buttonhole I skipped 3 loops but used knit front and back to make 3 stitches next row I knitted those with thepicked up loops. Looked neat. I'm making booties to go with the sweater and found a book of Japanese stitches which might dress it up in medoium blue.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Who is Jimmy Kimble? I have a surprise for him; as I am not sure if I would know how to use a Public Phone now! I haven't used one, since I was about 18 years old, and I think that was the one, and only, time I ever used one! I never liked them, so I used to send letters, instead of use the Public Phones! ????????????


He's a comic on a late show. I rarely used a pay phone either and have minimum skills on cell phone.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know it's obvious Polly but making yourself ill by worrying will only make things worse hun and we all know that it doesn't help. Where will he be if you get ill too? Sorry if I sound harsh and like I'm nagging but I'm only thinking of you dear. Maybe write all your worries down and then tear the paper up and bin it, it might help! Thinking of you both and sending hugs xxxx


You sound caring. I've talked to a few friends which helped a bunch and knitting and being here also help.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Done.


Very nice, well done! Are they as warm as they look? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It seems that way, and I tend to bottle things. Merlin and Aiden saw little H yesterday for the first time in weeks, thanks to the Salvation Army. It was heart-breaking. Poor Aiden (11) was so upset when he first realised that his bro had been taken that he phoned 999! Turns out he is frightened for little H.
> 
> Why does life have to be so horrid sometimes? It is normally so good.


I hope things can be sorted out positively, for the entire family! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a wonderful trip. Brisbane is a lovely clean place with lots of river meandering through it.


There have also lots been of sharks, swimming in those Rivers too!! :sm06: :sm23: :sm05:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sUrprise, surprise: It's cold and wet outside. I'm staying in.
> 
> I have to collect the twins from school tomorrow as mum is having a biopsy. More to worry about!


We are all here, to share your worries! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Rain is predicted for tomorrow. Yeah, it is not snow.
> 
> I am knitting my Christmas ornaments. I am looking for ideas how to make a bobble that I can make to look like a ball of yarn. The first person that says look on Ravelry will make me cry. ????????


Wrap yarn around an ordinary bobble secured with thin threadstitch here and there???


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. Rain is predicted for tomorrow. Yeah, it is not snow.
> 
> I am knitting my Christmas ornaments. I am looking for ideas how to make a bobble that I can make to look like a ball of yarn. The first person that says look on Ravelry will make me cry. ????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My response disappeared. I suggested wrap yarn around an ordinary bobble and secure with thin thread stitches here and there.???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks Pam. At least I am finally talking about it.





London Girl said:


> Good to get it all out dear and we're always here for that!! Xxxx ❤


We will always be here to listen, and support! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ...and if it's too cold/wet to go out, you can wear them all day!!! xxxx





RookieRetiree said:


> That would get my vote.


Would get my vote also! when I buy new pj's, I will buy Night pj's, and Day pj's, so I feel comfortable 24/7! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And us, anyone else having trouble with pm's can't get mine through I keep getting the I'm not a robot thing. xx


I sent one a few days ego, and didn't have any problems! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull Norfolk. Nothing planned for the day as DH has a cold, of course it's a man cold so will probably spend the day trying to convince him he will live and get through it and that I will suffer more than he is doing. At least I had a peaceful night on the settee last night with two closed doors between us so had a fairly good night's sleep. I expect knitting will be on the agenda, I'm on my last shepherd then just two more sheep to do and a couple of shepherds crooks. Try and have a good Monday. xx


I hope you have a better day, today! If either of us get a severe cold, or a mild case of the flue, I begin flinging Evenlyphus and Tea Tree als, around the place, and whoever is sick, gets better much quicker. When I did the housework, I used to clean the hard floors with lavender, tea tree and Eucalyptus, in the cleaning water, it destroys any viruses, or bacteria, hovering around, and the house smells wonderful! I don't have carpet anywhere, but a mix could be put in a spray bottle, and a light spray could be put on carpets, and soft furnishings! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> You may know them under a different name.
> https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/porcupine-meatballs/


Hi Mav, these ones are easier, no pre-cooking the meatballs. 
https://www.thespruceeats.com/pressure-cooker-porcupine-meatballs-480735


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Xiang said:


> I hope you have a better day, today! If either of us get a severe cold, or a mild case of the flue, I begin flinging Evenlyphus and Tea Tree als, around the place, and whoever is sick, gets better much quicker. When I did the housework, I used to clean the hard floors with lavender, tea tree and Eucalyptus, in the cleaning water, it destroys any viruses, or bacteria, hovering around, and the house smells wonderful! I don't have carpet anywhere, but a mix could be put in a spray bottle, and a light spray could be put on carpets, and soft furnishings! xoxoxo


I worked for a florist for many years, loved the smell of the eucalyptus all through the store. Think I'll try and get some branches soon Judi. xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Little ted says hello


He's adorable Susan! xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, still dry here, long may it last. happy mitting it'll make a change. Not sure about a well and happy day with one miserable cold-snuffling coughing DH and me busy trying to avoid any germs. Hope the shop is fun today. xxxx


Give him a Mask to wear, and get one for yourself, to wear if he won't wear one! More people are wearing them, over here now, as more viruses are apparently getting worse! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> He's adorable Susan! xoxo


Morning Trish, wide awake again at some ungodly hour? Nice to see you on here anyway. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> No don't know that one at all, I guess the rice is the reason for the title! We're not so big on meatballs over here, I don't think. Thanks for the recipe though!!


Maybe try them with chips! :sm04: xox


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> What sun? xxxx :sm16:


Morning Jacky.. I was just thinking of going to bed haha! xoox


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Morning all from a dull, wet Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning if I go. DH has made the supreme effort and given me his cold so not feeling brilliant or in a very good mood with him. All the days he was swearing he wasn't getting one so I stayed in the bed. Next time I will go with my instinct. Intend to make it into a man-cold and make him suffer now. You all have a better day than I will have. At least I have finished my Nativity scene will post a photo when I feel up to it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Morning Jacky.. I was just thinking of going to bed haha! xoox


Get in there then, you need all the sleep you can get. Night night. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:03 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It will rain this afternoon and we'll have warm days for the next 3 days, now that I have my snow tires on.
> I think I need a new pillow. I've woke with a crick in my neck all weekend.
> I worked on my Shifty sweater. I still have a few inches to go.


Isn't that always the way? ????????????????


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a dull, wet Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning if I go. DH has made the supreme effort and given me his cold so not feeling brilliant or in a very good mood with him. All the days he was swearing he wasn't getting one so I stayed in the bed. Next time I will go with my instinct. Intend to make it into a man-cold and make him suffer now. You all have a better day than I will have. At least I have finished my Nativity scene will post a photo when I feel up to it. xx


Very sorry you have a cold Jacky, but that made me laugh. :sm23: xoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If you slept that long, you much have needed it.
> I don't have a bunny but I saw this and thought of you. I hope you can see it and it doesn;'t show up as a blue box.


What is that little animal? I don't think I have ever seen one of them before! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I get that "I'm not a robot thing" but there are no pictures and I just have to click the box for stuff to go through.
> I wonder how effective is all this extra security actually.


I am also wondering that! I have the"Robot" thing, a few times now, and one actually said that in was not accepted, but still let me on site! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> surprise, surprise: It's cold and wet outside. I'm staying in.
> 
> I have to collect the twins from school tomorrow as mum is having a biopsy. More to worry about!





nitz8catz said:


> I hope the biopsy shows nothing to worry about.


As do I, Janet! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> He's taking Day Nurse during the day and got some Night Nurse for tonight and a nice comfy settee for me. Trying hard not to breathe too much when I'm near him. xxxx :sm16:


I hope it all works, for you and him! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You definitely need a stash of alcohol if it helps with the shakes.


Yep, I still have some wine, but I am not really fussed with wine; as most of it either gives me fairly bad migraines, or very severe Sinus symptoms; but until I can get something I really like, I will continue with the wine spritzers, because it still stops the shakes! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> From the discussions that I've seen on the alternate Ravelry thread for KP, a lot of people in Indiana and Ohio, and also India(?) still can't get on. It looks like they are filtering by IP, which is why they can get on at the medical offices who are using a different provider.
> A free VPN software, which gives you an IP from the VPN server somewhere else in the world, may help with the IP filtering, but I'm not sure what other security measures are keeping them out.
> I know I've had to update my browser twice to keep KP working properly on my laptop. The iPad has worked properly from the start, but it was provided by work and has a Whitby IP on it, and VPN, and my work keeps it thoroughly updated.
> Security still won't let me go on KP while I'm in the building. KP is blocked by the BIG BLACK BOX at work. I should ask the security guys to test the site again since they've upgraded their security and see if they qualify for a security exemption yet.


I must have totally missed the outage, and I haven't been blocked out of anything. I just remembered, I do have a Private VPN, that is always running, so that might also help with any internet difficulties!
Give it a try, the worst they can do, is continue blocking k P, but on the other hand ..... it might just pass their scrutiny! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Or gag him. xx :sm23:


???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pyjamas, knitting and Susan. What more could you possibly want?


The rest of us! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> The rest of us! :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, I'm up and washed and raring to go...the weather is dull but we are thinking of going to Whitby for our lunch. Hope you all had a good nights sleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a misty Loftus. I haveslept the clock round and have only just got up. We are planning to take the bus to Whitby for lunch. But we will see what the weather is doing.

Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> You sound caring. I've talked to a few friends which helped a bunch and knitting and being here also help.


Glad you are finding ways to help yourself and I know you would listen to your friends if they needed to unload, so that makes you a caring person too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I worked for a florist for many years, loved the smell of the eucalyptus all through the store. Think I'll try and get some branches soon Judi. xox


Hi Trish! I love eucalyptus too. When we were on a bus from Sydney to Cairns, I think there was some form of it in the ventilation system, the air smelled lovely and fresh, in spite of the 50 or so backpackers on the bus with us!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Maybe try them with chips! :sm04: xox


Yeah, I can eat almost anything with chips!! :sm16: :sm15: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a dull, wet Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning if I go. DH has made the supreme effort and given me his cold so not feeling brilliant or in a very good mood with him. All the days he was swearing he wasn't getting one so I stayed in the bed. Next time I will go with my instinct. Intend to make it into a man-cold and make him suffer now. You all have a better day than I will have. At least I have finished my Nativity scene will post a photo when I feel up to it. xx


Oh dear, sorry to hear that love. Get well soon and don't move a muscle today - except to knit if you feel like it! Healing hugs at you!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm up and washed and raring to go...the weather is dull but we are thinking of going to Whitby for our lunch. Hope you all had a good nights sleep.


Hope you get to Whitby and the sun shines for you!! Oops, sorry, just checked the weather in Whitby today, 8'C with 100% chance of rain :sm14: Maybe stay in and try again tomorrow? Enjoy your day together, whatever you get up to!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and bright London. Went to the cinema yesterday, it was Hobson's choice but we saw Le Mans '66 with Matt Damon and Christian Bale. it was very long but I enjoyed it, a true story apparently. DH did not enjoy it at all and gave it 2/10. I gave it 6/10!

Have a good one everybody and if you have any kind of troubles, I hope they leave you alone today! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining and will continue all day. Overnight the rain will change to snow and ice pellets.
Did a few more rows on the Frieze shawl. I'm going to take it to work with me and try to work on it during lunch.
The big black security box had a meltdown and wouldn't let anyone onto the internet. I was really tempted to work on my shawl under the desk, as I can't do as much work when I can't contact anything outside our building. But I was a good worker and patiently waited while they fixed the big black box.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright London. Went to the cinema yesterday, it was Hobson's choice but we saw Le Mans '66 with Matt Damon and Christian Bale. it was very long but I enjoyed it, a true story apparently. DH did not enjoy it at all and gave it 2/10. I gave it 6/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and if you have any kind of troubles, I hope they leave you alone today! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That's odd, that movie is called "Ford vs Ferrari" over here. I wonder why it has two names.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you get to Whitby and the sun shines for you!! Oops, sorry, just checked the weather in Whitby today, 8'C with 100% chance of rain :sm14: Maybe stay in and try again tomorrow? Enjoy your day together, whatever you get up to!! xxxx


That is the same forecast for my Whitby. :sm01: It's umbrella and rainboot time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Trish! I love eucalyptus too. When we were on a bus from Sydney to Cairns, I think there was some form of it in the ventilation system, the air smelled lovely and fresh, in spite of the 50 or so backpackers on the bus with us!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry, eucalyptus makes me sneeze. There are dried eucalyptus sprigs in the flowers at the Michael's store and I can't go through that aisle.
It probably does smell better than 50 hot bodies. I wouldn't know.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a misty Loftus. I haveslept the clock round and have only just got up. We are planning to take the bus to Whitby for lunch. But we will see what the weather is doing.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone xxxx


Great idea. Let someone else do the driving.
Happy Wednesday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, I'm up and washed and raring to go...the weather is dull but we are thinking of going to Whitby for our lunch. Hope you all had a good nights sleep.


The weather won't matter once you get chatting.
Have a great day, both of you.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's worse some times than others but seems worse when she is out in public. Somebody bought her a glass with a lid and a straw so she could at least save some of her drink from spilling when we were all together!! xxxx


I have a number of "keep Cups", that are very nice Travel Mugs, and have lids that don't leak, and I have one in the car, one in my craft bag, and one at home and I use them often! Most people who know me, now know why I have these cups, and no longer make comments concerning my shakes. Others have different problems, which are much worse, in my opinion, as one now only has her food though a tube, to her stomach, and she also cannot see well enough, to continue her craft. I think I am still fortunate, because my shakes aren't continuous, and I can still do my crafts, when my hands, and body, become still again! 
I made a joke. to my elder sister, about my body shakes being a replacement for the Vibrating machine, that people used quite a few years ago, in in attempt to shift obstinant body weight, usually around the waist and buttocks, but she didn't understand why I would ridicule myself, until I explained, but she was still a bit upset for me. When I explained my reasons, she understood a more, but still didn't like it! I actually feel that making a joke of something one will be living with for the foreseeable future, (only of one's own experiences of any condition), will effectively short circuit any negative feelings, then I will be more able to cope with those negative feelings much more effectively!
The cup in the photo, is the perfect cup to use when my hands are shaking, as the lid fits securely, and there is also a little cap, that closes of the drinking hole in the lid, making the cup spillproof, & it can be used with hot, or cold drinks. I have a few different ones, so that I have one, when ever it is needed! ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Pyjamas, knitting and Susan. What more could you possibly want?





xiang said:


> The rest of us! xoxoxo





Barn-dweller said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


Yes.

:sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What is that little animal? I don't think I have ever seen one of them before! xoxoxo


It was a little hamster in a sand box. Susan says it's a baby hamster.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and 5'C (41'F). It's raining and will continue all day. Overnight the rain will change to snow and ice pellets.
> Did a few more rows on the Frieze shawl. I'm going to take it to work with me and try to work on it during lunch.
> The big black security box had a meltdown and wouldn't let anyone onto the internet. I was really tempted to work on my shawl under the desk, as I can't do as much work when I can't contact anything outside our building. But I was a good worker and patiently waited while they fixed the big black box.
> Happy Wednesday.


That must make for a long day, when you have to sit there with nothing to do but well done for doing it!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's odd, that movie is called "Ford vs Ferrari" over here. I wonder why it has two names.


I spotted that when I looked up Christian Bales filmography! Strange!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a dull, wet Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning if I go. DH has made the supreme effort and given me his cold so not feeling brilliant or in a very good mood with him. All the days he was swearing he wasn't getting one so I stayed in the bed. Next time I will go with my instinct. Intend to make it into a man-cold and make him suffer now. You all have a better day than I will have. At least I have finished my Nativity scene will post a photo when I feel up to it. xx


I have some herbal stuff that helps with colds. It's black elderberry, echinacea, zinc and white willow. Stay in bed with your "man-cold" and have him do all the chores. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have a number of "keep Cups", that are very nice Travel Mugs, and have lids that don't leak, and I have one in the car, one in my craft bag, and one at home and I use them often! Most people who know me, now know why I have these cups, and no longer make comments concerning my shakes. Others have different problems, which are much worse, in my opinion, as one now only has her food though a tube, to her stomach, and she also cannot see well enough, to continue her craft. I think I am still fortunate, because my shakes aren't continuous, and I can still do my crafts, when my hands, and body, become still again!
> I made a joke. to my elder sister, about my body shakes being a replacement for the Vibrating machine, that people used quite a few years ago, in in attempt to shift obstinant body weight, usually around the waist and buttocks, but she didn't understand why I would ridicule myself, until I explained, but she was still a bit upset for me. When I explained my reasons, she understood a more, but still didn't like it! I actually feel that making a joke of something one will be living with for the foreseeable future, (only of one's own experiences of any condition), will effectively short circuit any negative feelings, then I will be more able to cope with those negative feelings much more effectively!
> The cup in the photo, is the perfect cup to use when my hands are shaking, as the lid fits securely, and there is also a little cap, that closes of the drinking hole in the lid, making the cup spillproof, & it can be used with hot, or cold drinks. I have a few different ones, so that I have one, when ever it is needed! ????????????


That's a nice cup, I have a similar one which actually folds up! When you have done all you can about an ailment, if you can see the humour and pass it along, I think that is the best way to tackle it. However, I hope it doesn't get any worse and may even get better!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Hi Mav, these ones are easier, no pre-cooking the meatballs.
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/pressure-cooker-porcupine-meatballs-480735


Thanks for that. I need something different to make in my Instant Pot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you get to Whitby and the sun shines for you!! Oops, sorry, just checked the weather in Whitby today, 8'C with 100% chance of rain :sm14: Maybe stay in and try again tomorrow? Enjoy your day together, whatever you get up to!! xxxx


Going anyway. Table booked at Bothams and then have a look round shops and then home to knit. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Going anyway. Table booked at Bothams and then have a look round shops and then home to knit. Xxxx


Good for you, I hope the forecast is proved wrong! Have a great day!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It was a little hamster in a sand box. Susan says it's a baby hamster.


It is very cute, but I wouldn't get one! I don'treally do very well with tiny animals, Andre was just above the size limit, of animals, that I will raise! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> This is very good to know. I know I will use it in the future. I did a band and like the buttonhole I thought up. ITT might exist somewhere but I've not seen it. I bound off all the band stitches, marked where I wanted the buttonholes and used a crochet hook to pick up loops on the next pass. When I got to where I wanted a buttonhole I skipped 3 loops but used knit front and back to make 3 stitches next row I knitted those with thepicked up loops. Looked neat. I'm making booties to go with the sweater and found a book of Japanese stitches which might dress it up in medoium blue.


I wonder if you have the same book of Japanese stitches that a number of us seem to have. Those stitches are quite beautiful but look like they will take some concentration. Good luck.
Your buttonhole sounds good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little ted says hello


Hi little Ted.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Doesn't work out much more expensive and the food and drinks free. You could come with me.????????????


1st class on the trains here is SO worth it. You are treated like a queen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Susan's been doing her leg exercises in her chair. Or that's what it looks like. Her legs have been going up and down like a yoyo.


Have to get the chair in just the right position.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, Josephine is here. Of course her train was half an hour late because it broke down, but that didn't matter. We've bought Sainsburys in case we are locked in. We've a meal booked for 5.30. We plan to go to Whitby tomorrow we are full of ideas???? However we can do nothing if we feel like it. Josephine is sitting knitting a pug dog, but that's all I'm saying about that. I'll try and keep in touch, but I'm on my holidays......love yawl.


What is it with Josephine and broken trains? 
Enjoy your meetup.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm making mitts for Liv to match the hat and scarf I gave her on Saturday. They seemed to be coming out a bit thin so I have knitted a lining. I'm going to add flip tops when I've finished both of them!


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

very nice


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have a number of "keep Cups", that are very nice Travel Mugs, and have lids that don't leak, and I have one in the car, one in my craft bag, and one at home and I use them often! Most people who know me, now know why I have these cups, and no longer make comments concerning my shakes. Others have different problems, which are much worse, in my opinion, as one now only has her food though a tube, to her stomach, and she also cannot see well enough, to continue her craft. I think I am still fortunate, because my shakes aren't continuous, and I can still do my crafts, when my hands, and body, become still again!
> I made a joke. to my elder sister, about my body shakes being a replacement for the Vibrating machine, that people used quite a few years ago, in in attempt to shift obstinant body weight, usually around the waist and buttocks, but she didn't understand why I would ridicule myself, until I explained, but she was still a bit upset for me. When I explained my reasons, she understood a more, but still didn't like it! I actually feel that making a joke of something one will be living with for the foreseeable future, (only of one's own experiences of any condition), will effectively short circuit any negative feelings, then I will be more able to cope with those negative feelings much more effectively!
> The cup in the photo, is the perfect cup to use when my hands are shaking, as the lid fits securely, and there is also a little cap, that closes of the drinking hole in the lid, making the cup spillproof, & it can be used with hot, or cold drinks. I have a few different ones, so that I have one, when ever it is needed! ????????????


I have quite a few Contigos. Their drinking hole is closed all the time until I press the button to open it. They have fallen out of the drink holder in the car and they don't leak. The Contigos are double wall steel so they insulate quite well.
Whatever works for you, is good.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That must make for a long day, when you have to sit there with nothing to do but well done for doing it!! xx


Yup. Especially when my cubicle neighbours aren't there.
Apparently my function will be replaced by a robot within the next 5 years. That would be a good time to retire. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm making mitts for Liv to match the hat and scarf I gave her on Saturday. They seemed to be coming out a bit thin so I have knitted a lining. I'm going to add flip tops when I've finished both of them!


Great design.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up to myself, so I'm going to sign off now. Have to drag the bins to the curb.
Happy Wednesday everyone.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from the train up North. Good journey so far. Apparently it's wine o'clock.
> 
> Happy Tursday everyone ccc


I think you may have partaken already, and now have Tuesday, and Thursday combined, but have misplaced Wednesday! Have a lovely day; although, at the time of me writing this, you might very well already be with Susan! ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Some name changes don't get accepted. One of the stadiums downtown Toronto was renamed and everyone still refers to it by its previous name.
> I don't think the penguins care what they are called. That is political correctness stupidity.


I agree totally, especially about changing thenames of animals, who have no idea of what they have been named, anway!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Mirror said:


> very nice


Thank you!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Speaking of Angela, little Marcelina is quite poorly with RSV, a respiratory infection. Apparently, the hospital is full of infants suffering the same so it's a bit of an epidemic but she is taking fluids well and that's all that can be done, as with all viruses. Send some healing vibes and prayers too, if that's your thing!!! xxxx


Consider them sent, in as much volume, as needed! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have quite a few Contigos. Their drinking hole is closed all the time until I press the button to open it. They have fallen out of the drink holder in the car and they don't leak. The Contigos are double wall steel so they insulate quite well.
> Whatever works for you, is good.


Yep, I have a few of those too, after Lisa bought me my first one! Love the way they keep water nice and cold!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yup. Especially when my cubicle neighbours aren't there.
> Apparently my function will be replaced by a robot within the next 5 years. That would be a good time to retire. :sm24:


Like you will need an excuse!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> I have some herbal stuff that helps with colds. It's black elderberry, echinacea, zinc and white willow. Stay in bed with your "man-cold" and have him do all the chores. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


Nothing would get done. Actually went off to knit and natter as I'm not feeling too bad, not that I'm telling DH that. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry to read you now have the cold. Hope you are able to get rid of it quickly.
Waiting anxiously to see a picture or two or three of the nativity.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning all from a dull, wet Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning if I go. DH has made the supreme effort and given me his cold so not feeling brilliant or in a very good mood with him. All the days he was swearing he wasn't getting one so I stayed in the bed. Next time I will go with my instinct. Intend to make it into a man-cold and make him suffer now. You all have a better day than I will have. At least I have finished my Nativity scene will post a photo when I feel up to it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Photos as requested.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


Those are excellent.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those are excellent.


Thank you, just hope they sell now. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


Oh Jacky, that's wonderful, very good job!!! Hope you manage to sell them!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
> We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


Ah, nothing like fish & chips from Botham's!! Love your purchases, so glad you had a good day and the weather obviously didn't spoil it!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They were and then we came home snd had these. Xx


Yum!!! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear, sorry to hear that love. Get well soon and don't move a muscle today - except to knit if you feel like it! Healing hugs at you!! xxxxx


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, nothing like fish & chips from Botham's!! Love your purchases, so glad you had a good day and the weather obviously didn't spoil it!! xxxx


Weather has not stopped us and now we are home we won't care what it does. How you doing? Xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a mild and bright London. Went to the cinema yesterday, it was Hobson's choice but we saw Le Mans '66 with Matt Damon and Christian Bale. it was very long but I enjoyed it, a true story apparently. DH did not enjoy it at all and gave it 2/10. I gave it 6/10!
> 
> Have a good one everybody and if you have any kind of troubles, I hope they leave you alone today! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I'd seen this film advertised and had to ask what happened at le mans in 66 to make it into a film. His reply was "it's a petrol head thing "!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yup. Especially when my cubicle neighbours aren't there.
> Apparently my function will be replaced by a robot within the next 5 years. That would be a good time to retire. :sm24:


Yes, it definitely would! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


They all look wonderful, Jacky. Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
> We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


Sounds like a fun outing. Glad you were able to go today. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is just wonderful. I envy you to have the skill and patience to make such a wonderful display.


Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Josephine flumped..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Flumped again


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, been to Whitby. Had good time, got wettish came home, enjoyed more food. Going to get into pjs and knit. I'm on my holidays. Forecast tomorrow is wet...but worry not....we shall overcome. Love yawl.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Weather has not stopped us and now we are home we won't care what it does. How you doing? Xx


All good here, it's rained hard all day but I did get out for lunch with a friend! Watcha doin' tomorrow? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'd seen this film advertised and had to ask what happened at le mans in 66 to make it into a film. His reply was "it's a petrol head thing "!


He chickened out of telling you the whole story - or maybe he doesn't know it!!! The American title of the film, Ferrari versus Ford maybe gives a bit more away. It was a good story, I thought and I am by no means a petrol head!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine flumped..


Yep, she certainly did!!!! :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, she certainly did!!!! :sm23:


Had coffee and now unflumped going to put pjs and my new dressing gown on cos it's nearly wine o'clock.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> They all look wonderful, Jacky. Well done! xxxooo


Thank you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> That is just wonderful. I envy you to have the skill and patience to make such a wonderful display.


Not a lot of skill needed but patience yes just a bit. xx :sm16:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine flumped..


Nice socks Josephine! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


You have mastered knitted figurines Jacky.. absolutely beautiful. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> I'm making mitts for Liv to match the hat and scarf I gave her on Saturday. They seemed to be coming out a bit thin so I have knitted a lining. I'm going to add flip tops when I've finished both of them!


Wonderful fingerless June, love the yarn! ❤ xoxo


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh, so very well done!


Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Susan how can you not love a fish with eyes like this.. puppy fish eyes! :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Nice socks Josephine! xoxo


Present from our lovely Pam. Kept my tootsies nice and toastie. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Nice socks Josephine! xoxo


Hiya trish hope you are ok?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Hiya trish hope you are ok?


I'm ok! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Susan how can you not love a fish with eyes like this.. puppy fish eyes! :sm17:


You lost me trish. What do you mean about fish and eyes. I'm not understanding.haha


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> You have mastered knitted figurines Jacky.. absolutely beautiful. xoxo


Thank you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Susan how can you not love a fish with eyes like this.. puppy fish eyes! :sm17:


It's purplish xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


It's luverly! Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


It looks very comfy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It looks very comfy.


And very warm and soft xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Trish I made a new instant pot recipe today. It is so delicious. One box yellow cake mix, 2 cans pie filling, and 4 ounces butter. Put pie filling on bottom of pyrex bowl, sprinkle cake mix over the top and put pats of button on the top. Pressure for 25 minutes. I made a half recipe so easy, quick and tasty I am sure to make it again. 
https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/instant-pot-apple-dump-cake/


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Present from our lovely Pam. Kept my tootsies nice and toastie. Xxxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


It is lovely and she looks nice and comfy! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is lovely and she looks nice and comfy! xxxooo


Josephine says THANKYOU Pam. And she's been praising your socks she's worn all day, she is now in the proceeds of knitting a teeny weeny teddy about a key ring size, she's happy so I'll leave her to it.....love ya Pam


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> It's luverly! Xx


Very cushy...Bentley is going to love it more!????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> Very cushy...Bentley is going to love it more!????


Bentley won't get to see it as it's staying here for when I come again. X


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> Trish I made a new instant pot recipe today. It is so delicious. One box yellow cake mix, 2 cans pie filling, and 4 ounces butter. Put pie filling on bottom of pyrex bowl, sprinkle cake mix over the top and put pats of button on the top. Pressure for 25 minutes. I made a half recipe so easy, quick and tasty I am sure to make it again.
> https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/instant-pot-apple-dump-cake/


I will surely try it Judith, thank you. Last night I saw this one, Magic Cakes have been around for awhile?

Lemon Magic Cake - one simple batter that turns into a 3 layer cake. Simply magical. The popular magic cake now in lemon flavour.

Ingredients
4 eggs at room temperature, separate yolks from whites
1 tsp vanilla extract
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup butter unsalted, melted
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
1 3/4 cup milk lukewarm
1/4 cup lemon juice freshly squeezed
2 tbsp lemon zest
powdered sugar for dusting cake

Instructions
Preheat oven to 325 F degrees.
- Grease a 8 inch x 8 inch baking dish or line it with parchment paper.

- Separate eggs and add the egg whites to a mixer and mix until egg whites are stiff. Place egg whites in a bowl and set aside.

- Beat the egg yolks with the sugar until light.

- Add butter and vanilla extract and continue beating for another minute or two after which you can add the flour and mix it in until fully incorporated.

- Add lemon juice and lemon zest then slowly start adding the milk and beat until everything is well mixed together.

- Add the egg whites, a third at a time and gently fold them in using a spatula or a whisk, repeat until all egg whites are folded in, but there should still be white bits of egg whites floating in the batter.

- Pour batter into baking dish and bake for 40 to 70 minutes or until the top is lightly golden and the cake is firm to the touch. The baking time could vary greatly depending on the oven, so take a peek at around 40 minutes and see how it looks. Most leave 70 minutes.

- Sprinkle some powdered sugar after cake has cooled.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
> We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


We don't get incredible pieces of fish like that here... I'm envious. xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds perfectly delicious and I do love lemon. However, I do not use the oven. It is still sparkling clean as the day I bought it. Well not really because Harold makes pizza in it.
????????????‍????



Islander said:


> I will surely try it Judith, thank you. Last night I saw this one, Magic Cakes have been around for awhile?
> 
> Lemon Magic Cake - one simple batter that turns into a 3 layer cake. Simply magical. The popular magic cake now in lemon flavour.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


Everything looks fantastic!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I would love to have a cat again, and although DH wants a Hairless Sphynx; I don't think it will ever happen, because of two reasons, and they are:- The Sphynx is bound to be very expensive; and I think the Sphynx will also need much more care, than DH thinks, and I am not going todoit for him, because then the cat will become mine, and I will become the cat's person!
> I would rather adopt a rescue cat, and give a decent home to one who doesn't have one! xoxoxo


I've found cute mystery books by Lydia Adamson....Alice Nestleton series. She's an actress who solves murders and is a serious cat lady/lover. Light reading no adorable.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm only on nov 20 and falling asleep with iPad on my lap which could mean I drop it. I've had my recliner not work and son found the wire which was damaged and a big spark came about two inches from where I held it. There was paper which had slipped under the recliner and could have had a fire while I slept While getting things at Home Depot I met a man who could fix my flood light. Got it done and realized I had thought it was close to a pointed roof 3 stories up but it was next to the second floor window. I must have dreamt the other. Today woke 7 am to cracking sound. They had a big machine with a claw lopping off the branches from beautiful trees that line the easement where they will build 17 homes. Just leaving raw splinted wood on the trees. I wa so sad. The trees stand but I don't know what will happen. They also dug and have a dirt road now. One darn thing after another. More but I'm falling asleep so I will say good night


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm only on nov 20 and falling asleep with iPad on my lap which could mean I drop it. I've had my recliner not work and son found the wire which was damaged and a big spark came about two inches from where I held it. There was paper which had slipped under the recliner and could have had a fire while I slept While getting things at Home Depot I met a man who could fix my flood light. Got it done and realized I had thought it was close to a pointed roof 3 stories up but it was next to the second floor window. I must have dreamt the other. Today woke 7 am to cracking sound. They had a big machine with a claw lopping off the branches from beautiful trees that line the easement where they will build 17 homes. Just leaving raw splinted wood on the trees. I wa so sad. The trees stand but I don't know what will happen. They also dug and have a dirt road now. One darn thing after another. More but I'm falling asleep so I will say good night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a wet and windy Loftus. Having a lazy breakfast and looking at knitting patterns.

Happy Thanksgiving to my sisters acrosz the Pond.

Happy Thursday everyone x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls, it's raining again but it will be fine tomorrow because Josephine goes home. Today we are going to a garden centre which is actually more restaurant than garden. It has all its Christmas lights on and it's all inside which is what we need. We had some roads flooded round here last night, with fire engines etc, but we were ok where we are because I'm up a hill. 

Happy thanksgiving to all my USA friends. Have a great day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a miserable, wet Norfolk. Wet outside, miserable inside, my cold has come out with a vengeance and I'm wandering round in a fuzzy haze. Yes I probably should be in bed but chance would be a fine thing. Dinner in in the oven and I'm not going to do anything else but knit today Have a great day one and all. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Wonderful fingerless June, love the yarn! ❤ xoxo


Thanks Trish, the second one should be finished today! The yarn was 3 x 50g balls for £2 from Poundland and the colour is called Gorgeous Baby!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Susan how can you not love a fish with eyes like this.. puppy fish eyes! :sm17:


Aww, he's so cute - for a fish!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


It looks nice and cosy, it's a nice colour and our Josephine is inside it, what's not to like?!!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Trish I made a new instant pot recipe today. It is so delicious. One box yellow cake mix, 2 cans pie filling, and 4 ounces butter. Put pie filling on bottom of pyrex bowl, sprinkle cake mix over the top and put pats of button on the top. Pressure for 25 minutes. I made a half recipe so easy, quick and tasty I am sure to make it again.
> https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/instant-pot-apple-dump-cake/


That looks good!! I still haven't got an Instant Pot yet but I wonder if that would work in my pressure cooker? Maybe not, the thought of cleaning it off the ceiling if it went wrong is not appealing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I will surely try it Judith, thank you. Last night I saw this one, Magic Cakes have been around for awhile?
> 
> Lemon Magic Cake - one simple batter that turns into a 3 layer cake. Simply magical. The popular magic cake now in lemon flavour.
> 
> ...


Yum!! I've made the custard one a few times and it's gone down very well. I learned at my first attempt not to use a loose-bottomed cake pan!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> We don't get incredible pieces of fish like that here... I'm envious. xoxo


Oh, I don't know, the fish in the British F & C shop in Duncan was pretty big - and delicious!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet Norfolk. Wet outside, miserable inside, my cold has come out with a vengeance and I'm wandering round in a fuzzy haze. Yes I probably should be in bed but chance would be a fine thing. Dinner in in the oven and I'm not going to do anything else but knit today Have a great day one and all. xx


Oh bless!! Sometimes staying in bed can make you feel worse because the gunge can't drain. Best to carry on as best you can, rest and enjoy your knitting! Sending you healing hugs, get well soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good late morning from a grey and damp London, 9'C so not too cold. Having my hair trimmed in an hour, where did the morning go?!! This afternoon, I hope to finish Liv's mitts, she will be here on Saturday so I shall be able to give them to her. This evening, I am out for a meal with some of the ladies from the shop, that should be nice!

Have a good one everybody and all of you that aren't feeling on top form, look after yourselves and get well soon!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and 4'C (39'F). This is the high temperature for the day, but the rain has stopped.
Very quiet here yesterday.
I was able to knit a bit on the shawl at lunch and did a few more rows last night.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I don't know, the fish in the British F & C shop in Duncan was pretty big - and delicious!!! xxxx


And the company was great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet Norfolk. Wet outside, miserable inside, my cold has come out with a vengeance and I'm wandering round in a fuzzy haze. Yes I probably should be in bed but chance would be a fine thing. Dinner in in the oven and I'm not going to do anything else but knit today Have a great day one and all. xx


<Hugs> to you. Stay warm and I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, it's raining again but it will be fine tomorrow because Josephine goes home. Today we are going to a garden centre which is actually more restaurant than garden. It has all its Christmas lights on and it's all inside which is what we need. We had some roads flooded round here last night, with fire engines etc, but we were ok where we are because I'm up a hill.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all my USA friends. Have a great day.


Stay dry and enjoy your time together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a wet and windy Loftus. Having a lazy breakfast and looking at knitting patterns.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my sisters acrosz the Pond.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone x


Happy Thursday.
Sounds like a good day to stay inside and knit and chat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm only on nov 20 and falling asleep with iPad on my lap which could mean I drop it. I've had my recliner not work and son found the wire which was damaged and a big spark came about two inches from where I held it. There was paper which had slipped under the recliner and could have had a fire while I slept While getting things at Home Depot I met a man who could fix my flood light. Got it done and realized I had thought it was close to a pointed roof 3 stories up but it was next to the second floor window. I must have dreamt the other. Today woke 7 am to cracking sound. They had a big machine with a claw lopping off the branches from beautiful trees that line the easement where they will build 17 homes. Just leaving raw splinted wood on the trees. I wa so sad. The trees stand but I don't know what will happen. They also dug and have a dirt road now. One darn thing after another. More but I'm falling asleep so I will say good night


They used to use those tree rippers around here, but people complained so much because of the damage to the trees, that they have gone back to using the saws.
I'm glad your recliner didn't catch fire.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> We don't get incredible pieces of fish like that here... I'm envious. xoxo


You do have the most awesomely huge oysters that I have ever seen.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I will surely try it Judith, thank you. Last night I saw this one, Magic Cakes have been around for awhile?
> 
> Lemon Magic Cake - one simple batter that turns into a 3 layer cake. Simply magical. The popular magic cake now in lemon flavour.
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, but lemon cake has never been popular around here


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Trish I made a new instant pot recipe today. It is so delicious. One box yellow cake mix, 2 cans pie filling, and 4 ounces butter. Put pie filling on bottom of pyrex bowl, sprinkle cake mix over the top and put pats of button on the top. Pressure for 25 minutes. I made a half recipe so easy, quick and tasty I am sure to make it again.
> https://www.onegoodthingbyjillee.com/instant-pot-apple-dump-cake/


I'm the only one in the house who likes cake. Microwave mug cakes are just the right size. But this is a good receipt if I need a quick dessert. We always have a box of cake mix in the cupboard.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Our purple in her new purple dressing gown. Humour her by saying its lovelyð


It does look warm and cushy and purple. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Susan how can you not love a fish with eyes like this.. puppy fish eyes! :sm17:


Awesome glow-in-the-dark fishy.
He does have nice eyes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Flumped again


That definitely is "flumped".


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
> We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


Fish and chips look great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


Well done. I hope they sell quickly for the price that you want.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I've caught up to myself. I need another tea, so I can wake up before I drive to work.]
I hope my American friends stuff themselves to full with turkey while surrounded by friends and family.
Everyone have a lovely Thursday.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Well done. I hope they sell quickly for the price that you want.


No responses yet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It looks nice and cosy, it's a nice colour and our Josephine is inside it, what's not to like?!!!xxxx


Fank u xxxxcx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You do have the most awesomely huge oysters that I have ever seen.


And the smoked ones are delicious. Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I don't know, the fish in the British F & C shop in Duncan was pretty big - and delicious!!! xxxx


Such happy memories xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks good!! I still haven't got an Instant Pot yet but I wonder if that would work in my pressure cooker? Maybe not, the thought of cleaning it off the ceiling if it went wrong is not appealing!! xxxx


Thought you might like this


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Thought you might like this


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


Something to cheer you up. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Onto Plan B!

I'm at DS's in WI and it is their first Thanksgiving dinner as the chief cooks. So yesterday, we had turkey dressing 101 followed by roast turkey 101 classes. DDIL will be able to handle any future turkey dressing, but DS will have to do the turkey; DSIL is too squeamish (and probably a vegan in spirit, but eats meat because she knows she needs to...she's a 6', size 2 so needs as much fat and protein as she can get.). I was proud of myself for not going off on tangents about cleaning about 50 chickens (assembly line style) a day on the farm and not describing each of the steps! She would be off turkey/chicken for sure. We got the bird in the oven and cooked. The juices were all clear and thermometer read over 175°F and it was so brown and beautiful. So, we put it in the outside garage refrigerator since it was about 40° out there. After dinner, we brought it in to slice and have it ready for warm up today. The legs were still pretty pink. All research said it would be very unsafe to finish cooking it after that amount of time had passed even if refrigerated. So off the guys went to find a fresh turkey which they did and we're cooking it early this a.m. They also bought a new meat thermometer! DDIL was out yesterday for some last minute ingredients for her delicious cranberry relish/dip and saw a a huge roaster on sale for $25 so bought it. That will be used for the turkey to free up oven space for the pies, green bean casserole and dressing. Hope alls well that ends well, but what a waste.

https://www.target.com/p/oster-18qt-roaster-oven-black-ckstrs18-bsb/-/A-49113099
https://www.melskitchencafe.com/cranberry-jalapeno-cream-cheese-dip-sugar-rush-reinvented-7/


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Something to cheer you up. X


Thanks, need it today. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And the company was great.


Wasn't it just!! Wanna do it again!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a bit late but wishing all who celebrate a very happy Thanksgiving. I am personally giving thanks for all of you, my wonderful friends!! xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit late but wishing all who celebrate a very happy Thanksgiving. I am personally giving thanks for all of you, my wonderful friends!! xxxx


And, me for all of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine says THANKYOU Pam. And she's been praising your socks she's worn all day, she is now in the proceeds of knitting a teeny weeny teddy about a key ring size, she's happy so I'll leave her to it.....love ya Pam


That's wonderful that she's enjoying them! Love you, too, Susan! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a miserable, wet Norfolk. Wet outside, miserable inside, my cold has come out with a vengeance and I'm wandering round in a fuzzy haze. Yes I probably should be in bed but chance would be a fine thing. Dinner in in the oven and I'm not going to do anything else but knit today Have a great day one and all. xx


Sending you many warm and healing hugs! I hope you are much better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I don't know, the fish in the British F & C shop in Duncan was pretty big - and delicious!!! xxxx


Yes, it was! Great memories! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> And the company was great.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, me for all of you.


And me, too, for all of you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. A clear and cold day here today. We will be off in a little while to spend Thanksgiving at my sisters. My parents will join us and some other family members. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all and am thankful for all of you in my life! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Josephine is in 7th heaven with embroidery threads. Shes been on her best behavour today at the garden centre.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine is in 7th heaven with embroidery threads. Shes been on her best behavour today at the garden centre.


I had cake at the garden centre and got some tree decoration ideas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely drive to the garden centre and the sun shone.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine is in 7th heaven with embroidery threads. Shes been on her best behavour today at the garden centre.


Crumbs, did you buy all those at the garden centre?!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, did you buy all those at the garden centre?!!


No I am sorting through Susans stash of DCMs for some to take for Ylea. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Another funny


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


 :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Crumbs, did you buy all those at the garden centre?!!


No hahaha. Sue and I used to buy them in Florida. 5for 1$ they were 70p each here. They are over £1 now. We used to have every number there was of DMC in my cross stitch days.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Thinking of you both and sending lots of love. Xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


My heart is with you both. Sending you both love. Don't hesitate to use me if you need to. X


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Sending them up!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Wishing all who celebrated had a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Oh no, that is not good, but at least they got emptied!
> DH puts ours out each week, unless there is nothing in them, but that doesn't happen very often!
> You might have to put a very bright reminder, on your wall calendar, or in your phone calendar with an alarm! ???????? xoxoxo


A competitor company offered a deal to switch but I called my company and they matched the competitors offer and did a bit better. So I stuck with them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with you, even tho I no longer work, I can remember quite clearly, what it was like at work, and it wasn't only within the floor staff, it got worse, the higher up the Bullies were, the worse they became, even tho they tried to disguise their behaviour! xoxoxo.


Why can't people just be nice. We had Black Friday sales tonight and people were so nice. No trying to get down aisles or on elevator ahead of others. No cutting people off in the parking lot to get to the items faster. I was so impressed. And the tech store I was at was like the United Nations. Every skin shade and country even saw 2 Tibetan men with sandals and shaved heads, long robe. Followed by two blond people seemed brother and sister. I saw a knit baby hat that was probably Pakistan pattern. I wanted to discuss it but the mom was rushing. Another lady perhaps Mid East had a 6 sided hat with a hole about 3 inch diameter on top of her head. Rows of stockinet separated by garter. Whatever bullies get from bullying they could get more from being nice.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Will pm you an easy glove pattern. The thumb gusset is very easy. X


I would like that too. Thank you


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Helicopter about to land at the hospital


I was impressed with other projects you showed but this one is even more impressive. Bravo!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all. I'm at Stephens. He is at an annual night out with the firm or some such thing and won't be in until 9ish. So we had our tea without him as he'll get his out. Sue made mince and dumplings and it was very warming and pleasing. Richard has been working hard again, I do hope they keep him on after Christmas. Matthews had a day off because he doesn't go into uni on a Wednesday.
> 
> I had a really good chin wag with Karen this morning and a cup of chocolate. Andrew and their daughter had gone shopping. Karen has an aunt living in the isle of white and she's coming over for a few days tomorrow. Karen's quite excited , it's good to see her looking forward to something. When I'm down I don't want company, but I did enjoy myself this morning. She says it's good to talk, and it is. You never hear her moan about her disability in fact she sometimes cracks a joke about it.dont know as I would.
> 
> ...


I'm on and found your post. Glad to know how things are going. When I want to remember what happened in a Book I'm reading I jot on an envelop what the last couple of characters are doing and sometimes note the page I left off so next time it jogs my memory. 
.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> That looks good!! I still haven't got an Instant Pot yet but I wonder if that would work in my pressure cooker? Maybe not, the thought of cleaning it off the ceiling if it went wrong is not appealing!! xxxx


I like the Instant Pot much more than my pressure cooker now June, no more hissing or watching the time. The Pot is so versatile as well. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Yum!! I've made the custard one a few times and it's gone down very well. I learned at my first attempt not to use a loose-bottomed cake pan!! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xxxx


I want to try Creme Brulee in the Pot next..


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I don't know, the fish in the British F & C shop in Duncan was pretty big - and delicious!!! xxxx


I miss my friends.. ❤


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> You do have the most awesomely huge oysters that I have ever seen.


Glad you like them, I've never developed a taste for oysters, maybe I haven't had them done right.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> Well done. I hope they sell quickly for the price that you want.


I think Jacky's work is priceless.. :sm02:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up to myself. I need another tea, so I can wake up before I drive to work.]
> I hope my American friends stuff themselves to full with turkey while surrounded by friends and family.
> Everyone have a lovely Thursday.


I hope you're buying Yorkshire... it's all I drink now. :sm17:


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> And the smoked ones are delicious. Xxxx


I agree about that, I love them on crackers too! xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

grandma susan said:


> Josephine is in 7th heaven with embroidery threads. Shes been on her best behavour today at the garden centre.


I think she's getting younger looking! xoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I think she's getting younger looking! xoxo


Flattery will get you everywhere xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> I miss my friends.. ❤


Miss you too xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

PurpleFi said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere xxx


hehehe...I only tell the truth! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to bed early tonight so I bid you all good night! xoxox


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Islander said:


> hehehe...I only tell the truth! xoxoxo


How are things with you? Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if leaving them in the sunshine would also help?


I'm not sure, but one of my girls was given a doll, that had a similar horrible smell, and it took ages to replace the small, with something more acceptable, but it look awhile for the girls to play with that doll! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Ice Coffee ice cream!
> I might be able to do that.


Yep, and I haven't seen it madeby any other Icecream Company! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I keep trying to get mum to go to the senior's centre. She is already a member. They have all kinds of outings scheduled during the day and she could go on them. She keeps saying that she doesn't want to be stuck on a bus with old people.


That is what they all say, and we will probably be saying it, at some time! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Lisa posted on the Ravelry thread:
> "I so miss paradise I ran out of data on my cell plan, a lot has happened here I have a UTI and a kidney infection Michael has strep throat and Shawna was having health issues working at amazon so she had to quit but she can always reapply….. Oh and Thanksgiving is in just 4 days and I am not ready!"


I hope everyone gets better soon Lisa! xoxoxo.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Wishing Harold well xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny, blue skied Norfolk but an awful lot colder. Off shopping later, not that I feel like going but as I sent DH last week I need to go this week. Not sure if we will have dinner out as we might be too early so must remember to get something to quickly cook when we get home. Still haven't got a buyer for my Nativity but will keep fingers crossed. Have a good day the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Loftus. Up earlyish as I'm off home today. Had a wonderful time with Susan and if she wil have me I'll be back again soon.

Hugs to Jinx and Harold.

Happy Friday everyone. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Loftus. Up earlyish as I'm off home today. Had a wonderful time with Susan and if she wil have me I'll be back again soon.
> 
> Hugs to Jinx and Harold.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Hope, for once, you'll have an uneventful journey home. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope, for once, you'll have an uneventful journey home. xx


Thank you. I have my knitting so no worries. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I am sorting through Susans stash of DCMs for some to take for Ylea. X


Wow, that's quite the stash, good job they're only little!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


 :sm12: :sm15: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Oh I do indeed, so sorry to hear he is in need of such, sending also the same for you dear friend xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A competitor company offered a deal to switch but I called my company and they matched the competitors offer and did a bit better. So I stuck with them.


Yay, sometimes it works...…!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Why can't people just be nice. We had Black Friday sales tonight and people were so nice. No trying to get down aisles or on elevator ahead of others. No cutting people off in the parking lot to get to the items faster. I was so impressed. And the tech store I was at was like the United Nations. Every skin shade and country even saw 2 Tibetan men with sandals and shaved heads, long robe. Followed by two blond people seemed brother and sister. I saw a knit baby hat that was probably Pakistan pattern. I wanted to discuss it but the mom was rushing. Another lady perhaps Mid East had a 6 sided hat with a hole about 3 inch diameter on top of her head. Rows of stockinet separated by garter. Whatever bullies get from bullying they could get more from being nice.


I fully agree with you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.





lifeline said:


> Wishing Harold well xxx


So sorry to hear Harold is not well, Healing Energies coming from the Climactically confused, Southern Hemisphere. ????????⛱???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I like the Instant Pot much more than my pressure cooker now June, no more hissing or watching the time. The Pot is so versatile as well. xoxo


Still thinking about it...…!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I want to try Creme Brulee in the Pot next..


Wow, there's not much you can't do in it, is there?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> I miss my friends.. ❤


Miss you too love!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, blue skied Norfolk but an awful lot colder. Off shopping later, not that I feel like going but as I sent DH last week I need to go this week. Not sure if we will have dinner out as we might be too early so must remember to get something to quickly cook when we get home. Still haven't got a buyer for my Nativity but will keep fingers crossed. Have a good day the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


Hi dear, sorry to hear you're not yet back to 100%, get yourself some comfort treats while you're out shopping!! I was just thinking, I reckon you'd really benefit from an Instant Pot for 'something quick' occasionally!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Loftus. Up earlyish as I'm off home today. Had a wonderful time with Susan and if she wil have me I'll be back again soon.
> 
> Hugs to Jinx and Harold.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Have another safe, pleasant and easy journey home! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, although I think the weather is set to change later. 

Had a nice meal out with the shop ladies last night, although it meant driving in the dark, something I seldom do these days. Miriam and I got there and back ok though.

Suddenly realised I have quite a lot of Christmas sewing to do so that's my plan for the day. Thinking of all of you with pain or worries today, hope tomorrow is better for you.

Lotsa of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Cloudy but no precipitation forecast.
Knit Night was loud, crowded and fun last night. We had a couple husbands join in the banter. I only knit a few rows on one sleeve of my Shifty sweater, but thoroughly enjoyed myself.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Cloudy but no precipitation forecast.
> Knit Night was loud, crowded and fun last night. We had a couple husbands join in the banter. I only knit a few rows on one sleeve of my Shifty sweater, but thoroughly enjoyed myself.


Well, that's part of the reason for going, you can knit on your own at home!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright and sunny London, although I think the weather is set to change later.
> 
> Had a nice meal out with the shop ladies last night, although it meant driving in the dark, something I seldom do these days. Miriam and I got there and back ok though.
> 
> ...


I've got a week to make up something for a baby shower for one of the ladies from Knit Night.
Our fingers are going to be racing.
I'm glad you traveled safely.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello lovely ladies, it's 2100hrs Friday Evening, and as I had been fighting to stay awake, I had actually gone to bed about 15 minutes ago; but to my dismay I was unable to stay there as it suddenly felt like I was in an extremely hot oven, and it was unbearable! I am now back in my lounge room, watching tv, and possibly about to knit some more of Miss 11's cardigan, . of which I am halfway through the first sleeve, and washing I had done them at the sametime. I think I will just wokon the 2nd Sleeve until they are the same length, then finish them together; sounds like a wonderful idea to me!????????
I hope you are all having a lovely day, possibly with weather that each of you likes!????????⛱???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello lovely ladies, it's 2100hrs Friday Evening, and as I had been fighting to stay awake, I had actually gone to bed about 15 minutes ago; but to my dismay I was unable to stay there as it suddenly felt like I was in an extremely hot oven, and it was unbearable! I am now back in my lounge room, watching tv, and possibly about to knit some more of Miss 11's cardigan, . of which I am halfway through the first sleeve, and washing I had done them at the sametime. I think I will just wokon the 2nd Sleeve until they are the same length, then finish them together; sounds like a wonderful idea to me!????????
> I hope you are all having a lovely day, possibly with weather that each of you likes!????????⛱???? xoxoxo


Even at 4'C in the night, I was hot and throwing off the covers on and off all night, so I can sympathise!!xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Loftus. Up earlyish as I'm off home today. Had a wonderful time with Susan and if she wil have me I'll be back again soon.
> 
> Hugs to Jinx and Harold.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. Xx


Happy Friday.
I hope you are home by now, (Uneventfully)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny, blue skied Norfolk but an awful lot colder. Off shopping later, not that I feel like going but as I sent DH last week I need to go this week. Not sure if we will have dinner out as we might be too early so must remember to get something to quickly cook when we get home. Still haven't got a buyer for my Nativity but will keep fingers crossed. Have a good day the weekend is nearly upon us. xx


Sorry you have to go out while you're not feeling 100%.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is what they all say, and we will probably be saying it, at some time! ???????????? xoxoxo


I don't mind buses that have bathrooms. :sm17: Most of our long distance buses do.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I hope you're buying Yorkshire... it's all I drink now. :sm17:


I'm trying to. The grocery store that carried it closed, so I'm checking all the other ones in town. I have one left to check then I'll be heading to the British shop.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Glad you like them, I've never developed a taste for oysters, maybe I haven't had them done right.


Put them on a piece of bread, cover with cheese and pop in the oven until the cheese is melted and bubbly. That's my favourite.
They weren't bad when we barbequed them at the rental house too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I miss my friends.. ❤


I do too. I need to win a small lottery.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> I want to try Creme Brulee in the Pot next..


DD loves that one, I'll have to try it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Why can't people just be nice. We had Black Friday sales tonight and people were so nice. No trying to get down aisles or on elevator ahead of others. No cutting people off in the parking lot to get to the items faster. I was so impressed. And the tech store I was at was like the United Nations. Every skin shade and country even saw 2 Tibetan men with sandals and shaved heads, long robe. Followed by two blond people seemed brother and sister. I saw a knit baby hat that was probably Pakistan pattern. I wanted to discuss it but the mom was rushing. Another lady perhaps Mid East had a 6 sided hat with a hole about 3 inch diameter on top of her head. Rows of stockinet separated by garter. Whatever bullies get from bullying they could get more from being nice.


That sounds like the Black Fridays here in Toronto. People here expect to line up, and wait patiently. No stampedes when the door opens. The tech store here in town hands out vouchers to the people in line that match the number of items that they have in stock. That way you know if they are sold out and can try someplace else.
:sm01:, you sound like me, following people around and checking out their knit patterns.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> A competitor company offered a deal to switch but I called my company and they matched the competitors offer and did a bit better. So I stuck with them.


Our telco companies up here have "retention" groups. All they do is give matching deals to people who call in and are fed up and want to switch.
My wireless company had the most complaints to the regulators this year because of a confusing switch that they made to all their wireless plans. They admit they didn't communicate it well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wishing all who celebrated had a Happy Thanksgiving.


I hope you had a good Thanksgiving too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No hahaha. Sue and I used to buy them in Florida. 5for 1$ they were 70p each here. They are over £1 now. We used to have every number there was of DMC in my cross stitch days.


We have an embroidery store in Cobourg that our Purple would love.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Major <Hugs> to you and your family. I'll be thinking of you all day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


oops
:sm17: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I am sorting through Susans stash of DCMs for some to take for Ylea. X


And looking very happy about it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely drive to the garden centre and the sun shone.


I'm glad the weather cooperated for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I had cake at the garden centre and got some tree decoration ideas.


That decoration would go well with your tipsy angel.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I would like that too. Thank you


Me, too, please.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Friday.
> I hope you are home by now, (Uneventfully)


Just on the train. Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That decoration would go well with your tipsy angel.


I've ot some little liqueur glasses that I could turn into decorations. X


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. A clear and cold day here today. We will be off in a little while to spend Thanksgiving at my sisters. My parents will join us and some other family members. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all and am thankful for all of you in my life! xxxooo


I hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving with your family.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too, please.


Ok willl post it when I get home xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just on the train. Xxxxx


Safe travels.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wasn't it just!! Wanna do it again!! xxxx


Yes, as soon as my bank account agrees. I need to pay for my car first.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Onto Plan B!
> 
> I'm at DS's in WI and it is their first Thanksgiving dinner as the chief cooks. So yesterday, we had turkey dressing 101 followed by roast turkey 101 classes. DDIL will be able to handle any future turkey dressing, but DS will have to do the turkey; DSIL is too squeamish (and probably a vegan in spirit, but eats meat because she knows she needs to...she's a 6', size 2 so needs as much fat and protein as she can get.). I was proud of myself for not going off on tangents about cleaning about 50 chickens (assembly line style) a day on the farm and not describing each of the steps! She would be off turkey/chicken for sure. We got the bird in the oven and cooked. The juices were all clear and thermometer read over 175°F and it was so brown and beautiful. So, we put it in the outside garage refrigerator since it was about 40° out there. After dinner, we brought it in to slice and have it ready for warm up today. The legs were still pretty pink. All research said it would be very unsafe to finish cooking it after that amount of time had passed even if refrigerated. So off the guys went to find a fresh turkey which they did and we're cooking it early this a.m. They also bought a new meat thermometer! DDIL was out yesterday for some last minute ingredients for her delicious cranberry relish/dip and saw a a huge roaster on sale for $25 so bought it. That will be used for the turkey to free up oven space for the pies, green bean casserole and dressing. Hope alls well that ends well, but what a waste.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you ended up making two turkeys.
My family likes overcooked turkeys, so we haven't had that problem up here. I usually roast my turkeys with the breast down to keep it a little moister. Who wants back meat anyways.
I like the looks of that roaster. I wonder if I could find the same thing up here?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry you ended up making two turkeys.
> My family likes overcooked turkeys, so we haven't had that problem up here. I usually roast my turkeys with the breast down to keep it a little moister. Who wants back meat anyways.
> I like the looks of that roaster. I wonder if I could find the same thing up here?


It turned out delicious!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to sign off now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, sorry to hear you're not yet back to 100%, get yourself some comfort treats while you're out shopping!! I was just thinking, I reckon you'd really benefit from an Instant Pot for 'something quick' occasionally!! xxxx


Might look into it, are they frightening like a pressure cooker? xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I miss my friends.. ❤





London Girl said:


> Miss you too love!! xxxx


I also miss you ???? It is such a shame, that travelling times, between our countries is so long. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Even at 4'C in the night, I was hot and throwing off the covers on and off all night, so I can sympathise!!xxxx


Ahhhh ............ Isn't it wonderful, to be able to share something that one suffers, with others who know exactly what one is describing; and not have DH's give a self sacrificing sigh when they are informed that the fan will be switched on; as if they are now going to freeze their socks off!!!????????????⛄❄ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I don't mind buses that have bathrooms. :sm17: Most of our long distance buses do.


Ours do also, which is just as well, otherwise the distance between some stops, would make bus travel for too dangerous, for some people! :sm06: :sm16: :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm trying to. The grocery store that carried it closed, so I'm checking all the other ones in town. I have one left to check then I'll be heading to the British shop.


I hope you found your favourite tea! How far from you, is the British Shop? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Glad you like them, I've never developed a taste for oysters, maybe I haven't had them done right.





nitz8catz said:


> Put them on a piece of bread, cover with cheese and pop in the oven until the cheese is melted and bubbly. That's my favourite.
> They weren't bad when we barbequed them at the rental house too.


I have had oysters prepared in 3 different ways, but will only eat them done in 2 of the ways I have tried. Dad used to eat smoked oysters, when I was a teen, & one day I asked if I could try one, he gave me a small place to try, and when I told him that I actually liked it, he let me have the rest of them. I still like them.
The 2nd way, was Cream of Oyster Soup. I will never touch that again!
The 3rd way was Oysters Kilpatrick, and that was so delicious, I would eat them again also, but have never had them raw, even tho my brothers & I used to catch, and eat, cockles and mussels from the tidal creeks near us!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm a bit late but wishing all who celebrate a very happy Thanksgiving. I am personally giving thanks for all of you, my wonderful friends!! xxxx





RookieRetiree said:


> And, me for all of you.


From me also! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Onto Plan B!
> 
> I'm at DS's in WI and it is their first Thanksgiving dinner as the chief cooks. So yesterday, we had turkey dressing 101 followed by roast turkey 101 classes. DDIL will be able to handle any future turkey dressing, but DS will have to do the turkey; DSIL is too squeamish (and probably a vegan in spirit, but eats meat because she knows she needs to...she's a 6', size 2 so needs as much fat and protein as she can get.). I was proud of myself for not going off on tangents about cleaning about 50 chickens (assembly line style) a day on the farm and not describing each of the steps! She would be off turkey/chicken for sure. We got the bird in the oven and cooked. The juices were all clear and thermometer read over 175°F and it was so brown and beautiful. So, we put it in the outside garage refrigerator since it was about 40° out there. After dinner, we brought it in to slice and have it ready for warm up today. The legs were still pretty pink. All research said it would be very unsafe to finish cooking it after that amount of time had passed even if refrigerated. So off the guys went to find a fresh turkey which they did and we're cooking it early this a.m. They also bought a new meat thermometer! DDIL was out yesterday for some last minute ingredients for her delicious cranberry relish/dip and saw a a huge roaster on sale for $25 so bought it. That will be used for the turkey to free up oven space for the pies, green bean casserole and dressing. Hope alls well that ends well, but what a waste.
> 
> ...


Well it sounds like every one took that really well, including you!! Well done on not having a meltdown!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've found cute mystery books by Lydia Adamson....Alice Nestleton series. She's an actress who solves murders and is a serious cat lady/lover. Light reading no adorable.


I might just have to check that out. Thanks Polly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


They are gorgeous! Well done! I have only done one of her dolls so far, but I change the facial features, so that it was simular to the DGD it was made for; and that was a few years ago! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Might look into it, are they frightening like a pressure cooker? xxxx


I haven't got one but a couple of our friends on here would be happy to advise you, I'm sure! xxxx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Instant-Pot-IPDuo-30-Stainless-liters/dp/B07VS31PLC/ref=asc_df_B07VS31PLC/?tag=bingshoppinga-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=&hvpos=&hvnetw=o&hvrand=&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138863745841&psc=1


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> I worked for a florist for many years, loved the smell of the eucalyptus all through the store. Think I'll try and get some branches soon Judi. xox


Yes, if you can get some Eucalyptus branches, your house will smell like the Australian bush; the oils actually do the same thing, especially if Tea Tree and is added.
If Eucalyptus causes problems, try mixing Tea Tree and lavendar Oils, the Tea Tree will also give the aroma of the Aussie Bush, and give a nice fresh smell! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have now caught up, in reverse, and I am now going to try and go to sleep, but am not sure if it's going to happen tho', so goodnight from me, and I hope all of you have the best day possible! ????❣xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


Keeping him (and you) in my prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> I miss my friends.. ❤


And I miss you, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving with your family.


Thank you, and, yes, it was a good visit for all of us. Gave our DS a chance to see many of them he hadn't seen in a couple of years or more. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well it sounds like every one took that really well, including you!! Well done on not having a meltdown!! Ã°ÂÂÂ Xxxx


Are they allowed? I don'tt think I have ever had one. It was a truly blessed and fun day with the two families blending very well. We FaceTimed with our daughter who is at a cousin's house in Ohio so we got to wish all of them including my youngest brother and DSIL a Happy Thanksgiving.

There is a tradition in the military to have remembrance coins for significant groupings (squadron), events (deployment), skills (fighter plane)etc. When together where there is celebrating/drinking going on, a person can challenge the rest of their group to present their coin (plus some other rules) and if someone can't produce their coin, their punishment is to either buy a round of drinks, or have to drink a cup of a mixture of a helping of whatever the rest of the group is drinking. My oldest brother had family coins made up with our parent's photo on front with all of our names and the back showing symbols of the farm. We have been doing the challenges for nearly 12 years.

My brother challenged during DD's visit and she had hers. During the call, my brother challenged us (we didn't have ours) and challenged my sister's family and they had theirs. Guess we need to perpetually have them on us even for FaceTime challenges (or just drink the punishment)!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly (28F) Seattle area. Will be leaving soon to go to the Black Friday sale at the LYS and then coffee with a couple of friends. Not much else planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. Safe travels, Josephine. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, and, yes, it was a good visit for all of us. Gave our DS a chance to see many of them he hadn't seen in a couple of years or more. xxxooo


 :sm24: xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Are they allowed? I don'tt think I have ever had one. It was a truly blessed and fun day with the two families blending very well. We FaceTimed with our daughter who is at a cousin's house in Ohio so we got to wish all of them including my youngest brother and DSIL a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> There is a tradition in the military to have remembrance coins for significant groupings (squadron), events (deployment), skills (fighter plane)etc. When together where there is celebrating/drinking going on, a person can challenge the rest of their group to present their coin (plus some other rules) and if someone can't produce their coin, their punishment is to either buy a round of drinks, or have to drink a cup of a mixture of a helping of whatever the rest of the group is drinking. My oldest brother had family coins made up with our parent's photo on front with all of our names and the back showing symbols of the farm. We have been doing the challenges for nearly 12 years.
> 
> My brother challenged during DD's visit and she had hers. During the call, my brother challenged us (we didn't have ours) and challenged my sister's family and they had theirs. Guess we need to perpetually have them on us even for FaceTime challenges (or just drink the punishment)!


Sounds like you had some fun, what did you finish up drinking?!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope things workout well for him! xoxoxo


He came round yesterday with his latest girlfriend. He has a buyer for his flat in Bognor and is trying for one in Littlehampton, which is nearer us and more accessible. He is fine and happy. He came and played our 45 and 78 rpm records for his girlfriend. She was bemused by the 80 rpm Clara Butt from 1900 of Abide with me, and another after she became a Dame.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds like you had some fun, what did you finish up drinking?!! ???? Xxxx


I "bought" a round from my son's wine selection offered at dinner.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We'll talk about it!! xxxx


Count me in. I love 1st class.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Little ted says hello


awww he's cute.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They were and then we came home snd had these. Xx


Now they are just wicked!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We are all here, to share your worries! ???? xoxoxo


Good, because I have another, as those of you on Whatsapp know. My younger brother has been told nothing can be done to save the sight in his left eye, as the NHS left it too long.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We will always be here to listen, and support! ???? xoxoxo


and I am grateful to you all.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> As do I, Janet! xoxoxo


Poor DIL1 couldn't move after her biopsy. Having a vaginal swab is bad enough, but to have a piece cut away doesn't bear thinking about. I just hope the results are good.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor DIL1 couldn't move after her biopsy. Having a vaginal swab is bad enough, but to have a piece cut away doesn't bear thinking about. I just hope the results are good.


Fingers crossed x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Photos as requested.


I bet you loved making those sheep


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from s dark and wet Loftus BUT we have had a fab day. It started off very misty but that cleared as we waited for the bus to Whitby. Lovely ride along the coast and had fish and chips in Bothams. We then walked through the town. Susan bought 2 tops and I got a fluffy dressing gown (to leave at Susans) some chocolates for Mr P, needlefelt needles and some hare design material to make some serviettes.
> We then got the bus home and are now snuggled up with a cup of coffee.


Some wonderful shopping there. Well done. Plus I recognise that meal!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I bet you loved making those sheep


At least didn't run riot in our garden. xx :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, my little lodger has gone home and is nearly there as I type. Nearly near an incident on the bridge but she was safe. The house seems a little empty since she's, gone and she hasn't been a bit of bother, so she can come again????

Jinx....I hope everything is alright with you and mr. h....I'm still thinking about you. I've no more news as I've just sat down all afternoon. I was going shopping but I've plenty food in, so I can manage. Love you all. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, my little lodger has gone home and is nearly there as I type. Nearly near an incident on the bridge but she was safe. The house seems a little empty since she's, gone and she hasn't been a bit of bother, so she can come again????
> 
> Jinx....I hope everything is alright with you and mr. h....I'm still thinking about you. I've no more news as I've just sat down all afternoon. I was going shopping but I've plenty food in, so I can manage. Love you all. Xx


Nearly at Ascot now. Well away from any trouble. Xxxx


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Another funny


Lol! Hilarious and such a valid point. :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

On last train now. Home in 15 mins x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> If you have the time and are so inclined please send best wishes or prayers for Harold. He is in need of divine intervention.


He certainly has my best wishes.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts for Harold. Amazingly and unexpectedly he started breathing on his own last night/early this a.m. He is talking silly and giving me a hard time when he is awake. 
Thanks again. Judith


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least didn't run riot in our garden. xx :sm23:


not yet anyway.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts for Harold. Amazingly and unexpectedly he started breathing on his own last night/early this a.m. He is talking silly and giving me a hard time when he is awake.
> Thanks again. Judith


Great news, here's hoping he continues to improve. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Count me in. I love 1st class.


Can't check that far ahead yet but prices for February look good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fingers crossed x


Everything crossed!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts for Harold. Amazingly and unexpectedly he started breathing on his own last night/early this a.m. He is talking silly and giving me a hard time when he is awake.
> Thanks again. Judith


That sounds positive, I truly hope he keeps it up!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts for Harold. Amazingly and unexpectedly he started breathing on his own last night/early this a.m. He is talking silly and giving me a hard time when he is awake.
> Thanks again. Judith


Sending more healing vibes and hope he continues to improve. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Good, because I have another, as those of you on Whatsapp know. My younger brother has been told nothing can be done to save the sight in his left eye, as the NHS left it too long.


Janet, I am so sorry to hear that. I am still waiting for an appointment, to have my eye checked, and that is one disadvantages of not having Private Cover; but that is just a phenomenal cost, for less & less advantage,, each year; and it has priced itself out of the budget of regular AP's! ????xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Poor DIL1 couldn't move after her biopsy. Having a vaginal swab is bad enough, but to have a piece cut away doesn't bear thinking about. I just hope the results are good.


I hope so, too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great news, here's hoping he continues to improve. xx


Ditto from me also! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a very frosty, very foggy Norfolk. I can just about see across the road but the sun is struggling to get through. Definitely not straying far today. There's snooker on TV this afternoon so will probably watch some of that while I knit. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Christmas cushions finally finished!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


Wow they are gorgeous, love them. Nice to see someone else here this morning, it's been very lonely. What you up to today, oh did you say the gk's are coming? So it will be monopoly I suspect. Have a good one. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


Love 'em xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A late good morning from sunny Surrey. Very cold and frosty here. 

A bit late here as DD brought LM over for me to run through her ballet with her. She has her exam this afternoon. It's looking good so hopefully she will do well.

Nothing much else planned for today except some laundry.

Happy Saturday everyone xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow they are gorgeous, love them. Nice to see someone else here this morning, it's been very lonely. What you up to today, oh did you say the gk's are coming? So it will be monopoly I suspect. Have a good one. xxxx


Thank you, now I just have to stop DH squashing the life out of them before the kids see them! Yes, they are here this afternoon and overnight, Liv is going to a birthday party first so they won't be here until dinner time, then I shall despatch Jake to the loft to get the decorations down and then they will arrange them for me, I have them well trained!! I can't see there being time for Monopoly - unless we ditch the evening film in favour of it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, now I just have to stop DH squashing the life out of them before the kids see them! Yes, they are here this afternoon and overnight, Liv is going to a birthday party first so they won't be here until dinner time, then I shall despatch Jake to the loft to get the decorations down and then they will arrange them for me, I have them well trained!! I can't see there being time for Monopoly - unless we ditch the evening film in favour of it!! xxxx


It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas etc.etc. Sort of wish we had some decorations but I know who would be stuck with putting them up and taking them down. Oh well will enjoy everyone elses. Should be a fun evening. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a cold and misty London. Still so sad about the events at London Bridge yesterday, strange to think I was there last Friday around the same sort of time...….. :sm13: Well done to all the heroes who dived in to stop this maniac and massive sympathy to the families of the victims. Enough!

Not doing much here today, may pop out to the fabric shop for some bits later, then some knitting this afternoon. Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


Those are great :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a very frosty, very foggy Norfolk. I can just about see across the road but the sun is struggling to get through. Definitely not straying far today. There's snooker on TV this afternoon so will probably watch some of that while I knit. Have a great weekend. xx


Stay put. Don't go out in fog. It can be deadly.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Those are great :sm24:


Thanks dear! How are you, sick of Christmas yet?!!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


they are great! They'll be popular.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they are great! They'll be popular.


Thanks Janet, they were fun to do!! I am going to start on some festive chair backs next!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from sunny Surrey. Very cold and frosty here.
> 
> A bit late here as DD brought LM over for me to run through her ballet with her. She has her exam this afternoon. It's looking good so hopefully she will do well.
> 
> ...


Good luck to LM, not that she needs it! I'm sure she will do well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from sunny Surrey. Very cold and frosty here.
> 
> A bit late here as DD brought LM over for me to run through her ballet with her. She has her exam this afternoon. It's looking good so hopefully she will do well.
> 
> ...


Good luck to LM, not that she needs it! I'm sure she will do well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cold and misty London. Still so sad about the events at London Bridge yesterday, strange to think I was there last Friday around the same sort of time...….. :sm13: Well done to all the heroes who dived in to stop this maniac and massive sympathy to the families of the victims. Enough!
> 
> Not doing much here today, may pop out to the fabric shop for some bits later, then some knitting this afternoon. Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I cannot believe he was imprisoned and let out! This country is crazy.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! How are you, sick of Christmas yet?!!! xxxx


Not yet, but I think by the end of next week I will be. Apart from the play we try to keep it low key until December AND as my class isn't involved with the play this year we have had it easy ????????

Enjoy your busy time with the gks


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Janet, they were fun to do!! I am going to start on some festive chair backs next!! xxxx


they'll be fun. Stay warm in your little workshop. I have emails to catch up on and a dining room table to find. I know where it is but it is well hidden under all sorts of stuff which needs sorting. It's December tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Not yet, but I think by the end of next week I will be. Apart from the play we try to keep it low key until December AND as my class isn't involved with the play this year we have had it easy ????????
> 
> Enjoy your busy time with the gks


So will December be busy even without being in the play? I always think it's a hectic month for teachers.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DD and I went to the hairdresser today, both of us made appointments completely independent of each other. I happened to say to her the other day I was going this morning and she said "I have the appointment straight after you"! Back home for a cuppa now and then we will be off to hit the shops


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's noisy here. The house next door is owned by a Housing Group, and two families are swapping homes. There is a much larger family moving in.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> DD and I went to the hairdresser today, both of us made appointments completely independent of each other. I happened to say to her the other day I was going this morning and she said "I have the appointment straight after you"! Back home for a cuppa now and then we will be off to hit the shops


That was nice. Enjoy the shopping.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So will December be busy even without being in the play? I always think it's a hectic month for teachers.


Yes, lots more to do....party, theatre trip etc


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That was nice. Enjoy the shopping.


Will do


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot believe he was imprisoned and let out! This country is crazy.


He was let out on licence but mixed with the wrong people and became radicalised again. As you say, crazy!!! :sm16: :sm13: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> they'll be fun. Stay warm in your little workshop. I have emails to catch up on and a dining room table to find. I know where it is but it is well hidden under all sorts of stuff which needs sorting. It's December tomorrow!!!!!


My workroom is the warmest place at this address!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Last minute change of plan! I am on a bus on the way to Bromley, Hotter shoes have 25% off all their shoes and I can get the haberdashery I need from the market there! See you later!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Stay put. Don't go out in fog. It can be deadly.


OK will do. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Fingers crossed x


Mine, too. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts for Harold. Amazingly and unexpectedly he started breathing on his own last night/early this a.m. He is talking silly and giving me a hard time when he is awake.
> Thanks again. Judith


Glad he's improving. Keeping him in my prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


They look great!!! Well done! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Another chilly one here. Not much planned for today, so will knit. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-640716-1.html

For the machine embroidery crafters.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Barn-dweller said:


> There's snooker on TV this afternoon so will probably watch some of that while I knit.


Yay snooker, you just made my day.. xoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

London Girl said:


> Last minute change of plan! I am on a bus on the way to Bromley, Hotter shoes have 25% off all their shoes and I can get the haberdashery I need from the market there! See you later!! Xxxx


They have nice shoes and boots, I see Black Friday sale still on with some 50% off. Want to see what you come back with! xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They look quite cheerful and fun. They are sure to be enjoyed to all that see them.



London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I know where there is a beautiful hand knit nativity set that would make a great decoration for this holiday season.


Barn-dweller said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas etc.etc. Sort of wish we had some decorations but I know who would be stuck with putting them up and taking them down. Oh well will enjoy everyone elses. Should be a fun evening. xxxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> They look quite cheerful and fun. They are sure to be enjoyed to all that see them.


Hi Judith, hope you and Mr. Wonderful are having a better day. Still knitting hats?


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

lifeline said:


> DD and I went to the hairdresser today, both of us made appointments completely independent of each other. I happened to say to her the other day I was going this morning and she said "I have the appointment straight after you"! Back home for a cuppa now and then we will be off to hit the shops


What a coincidence, she must be a good hairdresser. xoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine. 
Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Islander said:


> Yay snooker, you just made my day.. xoxo


Happy to help. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


What a shame you can't visit but so pleased he seems to be on the mend. xx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


That is good Judith, slow and steady. I have laundry, dishes and cleaning to do.. but I'm going to sit instead. I'll call it my Saturday off. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


Hard being apart but probably best for both of you atm. Stay strong. Sending you both lots of hugs and love xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening all, it's icy here. I'm at Stephens and I'm going home tomorrow. I don't like this cold weather. We were 9C when Josephine was here, we are -2C now. 

Tomorrow I'll go home, I'll call at crem and Asda then hibernate. I must try and see my friend who's husband died. Stephens best friends dad. We used to be very good friends but then we both moved and we lost each other.

Jinx I hope you and mr.h are doing alright. I'm thinking about you and sending hugs.

I think this is all the news I have, so I'll catch up now. Love yawl. Xxxx

Ps. I miss josephine????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Christmas cushions finally finished!!


They are lovely June. You should do some more and sell them? Good idea? They are nice


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, it's icy here. I'm at Stephens and I'm going home tomorrow. I don't like this cold weather. We were 9C when Josephine was here, we are -2C now.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go home, I'll call at crem and Asda then hibernate. I must try and see my friend who's husband died. Stephens best friends dad. We used to be very good friends but then we both moved and we lost each other.
> 
> ...


Miss u 2 xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had notice from DVLA saying I've to have a new license when I turn 70. I shall have to post it back I suppose. Bet it costs me money. How do other people make me spend money?????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

The tree is up!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> The tree is up!!


Lovely. xxxx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> They have nice shoes and boots, I see Black Friday sale still on with some 50% off. Want to see what you come back with! xoxo


I got 'Jet' in black suede, 25% off so I only paid £54. They look smart and are very comfortable, if not super-trendy! My gd says they are granny-shoes!!! :sm15: xxxx

https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/jet-shoes


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had notice from DVLA saying I've to have a new license when I turn 70. I shall have to post it back I suppose. Bet it costs me money. How do other people make me spend money?????


Just read my renewal form and you can do it on line and it won't cost anything. Let me know if you want help. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


You sound like you are doing better --- very worrisome for you with Mr. Wonderful being in the hospital. I'm glad he's doing better and that you can be more at ease about him (but know you will probably worry as I would). Hang in there. We're all here with you and for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, it's icy here. I'm at Stephens and I'm going home tomorrow. I don't like this cold weather. We were 9C when Josephine was here, we are -2C now.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go home, I'll call at crem and Asda then hibernate. I must try and see my friend who's husband died. Stephens best friends dad. We used to be very good friends but then we both moved and we lost each other.
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for missing her. Hugs to you all and much love, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The tree is up!!


And it looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got 'Jet' in black suede, 25% off so I only paid £54. They look smart and are very comfortable, if not super-trendy! My gd says they are granny-shoes!!! :sm15: xxxx
> 
> https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/jet-shoes


They look great. Well done. My kind of shoes! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


Still sending the good wishes and healing vibes, I'm sure you are not feeling as calm as you sound! I truly hope this episode is behind you very soon! Love and hugsxxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My kind of shoes too..may need to shop for myself.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all (or someone) from a cold, frosty Norfolk, no fog today though. It's so quiet on here these days, wish Angela and Lisa could get back on, missing all their posts. Intend to stay in the warm today and probably knit, well what else is there to do. The road gritters were out last night not sure what they are expecting. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue sky but a heavy frost. Nearly finished my thick jacket, so there are a lot of ends to sew in today and hopefully get it finished. Other than that I'm having a lazy day today as I've a busy week ahead - all nice things - outings and lunches. Also finished the little ted I was making while at Susan's. I think he needs a waistcoat.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. We are having the same weather. The plows and sanders have been out. I will be going visiting today, weather permitting.????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (or someone) from a cold, frosty Norfolk, no fog today though. It's so quiet on here these days, wish Angela and Lisa could get back on, missing all their posts. Intend to stay in the warm today and probably knit, well what else is there to do. The road gritters were out last night not sure what they are expecting. Have a restful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. While you sew in your ends I will be knitting Santa's beard. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue sky but a heavy frost. Nearly finished my thick jacket, so there are a lot of ends to sew in today and hopefully get it finished. Other than that I'm having a lazy day today as I've a busy week ahead - all nice things - outings and lunches. Also finished the little ted I was making while at Susan's. I think he needs a waistcoat.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the same weather. The plows and sanders have been out. I will be going visiting today, weather permitting.????????????


Hopefully it's Harold you're visiting, hope you find him a lot better. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, clear blue sky but a heavy frost. Nearly finished my thick jacket, so there are a lot of ends to sew in today and hopefully get it finished. Other than that I'm having a lazy day today as I've a busy week ahead - all nice things - outings and lunches. Also finished the little ted I was making while at Susan's. I think he needs a waistcoat.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


It's now decided it's going to rain here, oh well wasn't going out anyway. Sounds like you've got a nice week ahead. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. While you sew in your ends I will be knitting Santa's beard.


I hope he doesn't mind. hugs to you and Harold xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's now decided it's going to rain here, oh well wasn't going out anyway. Sounds like you've got a nice week ahead. xx


I have. Going to Waddesdon Manor (NT) on Wed for a private group tour, lunch and Christmas fair. Then lunch Thurs with the coven. Watching LM in ballet on Fri. All good stuff. Xx


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

That's funny!!!????????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening all, it's icy here. I'm at Stephens and I'm going home tomorrow. I don't like this cold weather. We were 9C when Josephine was here, we are -2C now.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll go home, I'll call at crem and Asda then hibernate. I must try and see my friend who's husband died. Stephens best friends dad. We used to be very good friends but then we both moved and we lost each other.
> 
> ...


-2C. nowhere near that here thank heavens. Stay warm Susan. The sun is shining here, but it is cold. The stars last night were amazing, but it does mean that all the potential heat is being lost.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The tree is up!!


It's Christmas!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got 'Jet' in black suede, 25% off so I only paid £54. They look smart and are very comfortable, if not super-trendy! My gd says they are granny-shoes!!! :sm15: xxxx
> 
> https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/jet-shoes


They are smart and comfortable. Very granny description!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all (or someone) from a cold, frosty Norfolk, no fog today though. It's so quiet on here these days, wish Angela and Lisa could get back on, missing all their posts. Intend to stay in the warm today and probably knit, well what else is there to do. The road gritters were out last night not sure what they are expecting. Have a restful Sunday. xx


Staying in sounds good to me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the same weather. The plows and sanders have been out. I will be going visiting today, weather permitting.????????????


Be home by dark!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have. Going to Waddesdon Manor (NT) on Wed for a private group tour, lunch and Christmas fair. Then lunch Thurs with the coven. Watching LM in ballet on Fri. All good stuff. Xx


It all sounds enjoyable. So go enjoy.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's quiet on here today. Oh well, means I can get some work done.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Staying in sounds good to me.


It is, I can totally recommend it. xx :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm here!! Sorry I'm so late but the gks were here! One went off to marshal at a running group near his home quite early this morning but the bus didn't turn up so I had to grab some clothes to wear over my pjs to drive him there on time!! Breakfast next, then we tried out the basket ball hoop for a while but it was a bit cold, so then we played Tomb Raider, went shopping and then took Liv home. Have just had a lovely crusty cheese roll for lunch and now I intend to do nothing much for the rest of the day!!! I have a sort of sore throat, feels achy more than sharp pain on swallowing, hope it goes away!!

Hope everyone is ok, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I'm here!! Sorry I'm so late but the gks were here! One went off to marshal at a running group near his home quite early this morning but the bus didn't turn up so I had to grab some clothes to wear over my pjs to drive him there on time!! Breakfast next, then we tried out the basket ball hoop for a while but it was a bit cold, so then we played Tomb Raider, went shopping and then took Liv home. Have just had a lovely crusty cheese roll for lunch and now I intend to do nothing much for the rest of the day!!! I have a sort of sore throat, feels achy more than sharp pain on swallowing, hope it goes away!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Missed you. Hope you're not getting my cold, I've tried not to breathe on the screen when I'm on. Sounds as though you've had a very busy morning, you deserve to do nothing this afternoon so go for it. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A late good morning from sunny Surrey. Very cold and frosty here.
> 
> A bit late here as DD brought LM over for me to run through her ballet with her. She has her exam this afternoon. It's looking good so hopefully she will do well.
> 
> ...


I hope her exam went well! ????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope her exam went well! ????❣ xoxoxo


She said it went well. She would like to get a distinction, but she is a perfectionish. As long as she did her best that is the main thing. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas etc.etc. Sort of wish we had some decorations but I know who would be stuck with putting them up and taking them down. Oh well will enjoy everyone elses. Should be a fun evening. xxxx


I feel the same as you, Jacki, DH decided a few years back, that because we never had Christmas at our place, there was no need to decorate! I don't even know what we are doing for Christmas this year, but we will be in Adelaide, for Caitlyn's (DD5) birthday, on the 14th ......... that is 5 birthdays within 12 days, begining on Dec 3 then Christmas 11 days later! I will be completely exhausted!!! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear! How are you, sick of Christmas yet?!!! xxxx


I don't see much about Christmas, so am feeling a bit ambivalent about it. Am sick of all the violence happening around the world tho! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I cannot believe he was imprisoned and let out! This country is crazy.


That kind of thing seems to happen a lot, in the Western countries! Most of the time, our laws are too weak, and the Punishments are even weaker! :sm16: :sm14: :sm15:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Last minute change of plan! I am on a bus on the way to Bromley, Hotter shoes have 25% off all their shoes and I can get the haberdashery I need from the market there! See you later!! Xxxx


I hope you had a lot of fun, with that impromptu trip and shopping! What did you buy? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the same weather. The plows and sanders have been out. I will be going visiting today, weather permitting.????????????


That's good that you will be visiting. I hope the weather holds out for you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> We are having a cloudy gloomy gray day. I have been getting a lot of knitting accomplished the last few days. Seems I do not have a lot of laundry, dishes, or cleaning to do, so I sit and knit.
> Someone helped Harold to call home earlier this morning. Sounds good, but talks soft and hard for me to hear. However, I did understand he is getting stronger and was allowed out of bed to walk to the hall. His exciting plans for tomorrow include walk down the hall for a short distance. They still do not want me to visit for his health and mine.
> Thanks for all the good thoughts and vibes sent our way.


Hello Judith, it is so good to here of his improvement. Does his doctor think he will be home before Christmas? xoxoxo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello, I'm here!! Sorry I'm so late but the gks were here! One went off to marshal at a running group near his home quite early this morning but the bus didn't turn up so I had to grab some clothes to wear over my pjs to drive him there on time!! Breakfast next, then we tried out the basket ball hoop for a while but it was a bit cold, so then we played Tomb Raider, went shopping and then took Liv home. Have just had a lovely crusty cheese roll for lunch and now I intend to do nothing much for the rest of the day!!! I have a sort of sore throat, feels achy more than sharp pain on swallowing, hope it goes away!!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Busy day you've had. I hope your sore throat goes away quickly. I seem to have come down with one overnight, too. DS had a nasty cold last week -- I hope I'm not getting it. Not much planned here today. It's a bit chilly but dry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The tree is up!!


Very nice looking also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I got 'Jet' in black suede, 25% off so I only paid £54. They look smart and are very comfortable, if not super-trendy! My gd says they are granny-shoes!!! :sm15: xxxx
> 
> https://www.hotter.com/gb/en/jet-shoes


How old is GD, she is much too young to knowhow trendy those shoes are, so don't take any noble of her cheeky comment! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She said it went well. She would like to get a distinction, but she is a perfectionish. As long as she did her best that is the main thing. xx


... and as long as she's enjoying it still!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I hope you had a lot of fun, with that impromptu trip and shopping! What did you buy? xoxoxo


Hotter shoes, some cord, and presents for DDs birthday and SIL at Christmas!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> How old is GD, she is much too young to knowhow trendy those shoes are, so don't take any noble of her cheeky comment! ???????????? xoxoxo


She's 12, going on 24!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You sound like you are doing better --- very worrisome for you with Mr. Wonderful being in the hospital. I'm glad he's doing better and that you can be more at ease about him (but know you will probably worry as I would). Hang in there. We're all here with you and for you. xxxooo


We definitely are! With as much Healing Energies, that both of you might find helpful! ❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, how are you all on this really cold day. I'm in my bed. And even put a cardigan on top of pjs. 

I left Stephens and went to see my Albert and his flowers are all frost bitten. My little friend was there the one who sits and talks to his wife bless him. He says he's going to get a needle in his knee tomorrow. Just saying. He always spends a couple of minutes talking. I'm going to get in touch with Wendy, whenever I get her phone number. She told S and S. She would love me to go and see her. She came to Alberts funeral and that was the first time in 35-40yrs since we've seen each other really. She'd been telling Stephen and sue some of the pranks her and me got up to when we were in our late 20's.....she hasn't got a car so we may go out for coffee somewhere, but it all depends on how she is. She'll be devastated at the moment. I'm glad I'm nearly 3 yrs on and not having those awful pains you get.

I fell asleep at 9ish last night and at 1ish I was woken up by shouts. So was sue and Richard. The house next door to them were in their bedroom having a fight????They woke us ap. After that I couldn't get back to sleep it must have been 8ish when I dropped off. 

We don't think Richard will be staying on at this firm he's with. It's only a 3mth bursery. And end in 22dec. I'm upset. We all are. But we are keeping our fingers crossed. I think firms like burserys. It's all up in the air. I have a pit in the bottom of my stomach thinking about it.

Well, that's all my news I believe I hope Angela and Lisa get on line soon. 

Jinx I'm wishing you and mr. Wonderful are doing better. More hugs coming your way. And you too saxy. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just read my renewal form and you can do it on line and it won't cost anything. Let me know if you want help. Xx


THANKYOU.....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She's 12, going on 24!!


???????????? I have a 10 y0 GD, who also thinks she is 24! :sm06: :sm23: sm16: ???????????? xoxox o


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ... and as long as she's enjoying it still!! Xxxx


She absolutely loves it. Exams and all xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> She absolutely loves it. Exams and all xx


That's great! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU.....


I renewed mine today online and they will take my passport photo to use on the driving licence xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


Xiang said:


> Hello Judith, it is so good to here of his improvement. Does his doctor think he will be home before Christmas? xoxoxo.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


So glad he's doing well. Xxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


Brilliant news, hope you don't get snowed in. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Good morning from the Southern Hemisphere. I think we are back to winter! The skies are grey, it is cold, and it rained for most of the night; and poor Mint was cold & Wet, so D It spent most of the night sleeping in the back of our car, because DH didn't want to bring the caravan for 1 night. I don't think that will happen again, not while Mint is with us! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny, very cold and slightly frosty Norfolk. Very quiet here again last night I see, oh well shall have to wait for the UK to wake up. Have a good day when you get to it. See you all later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny but very frosty Surrey. Made some mulled wine plum jam yesterday and I've nearly finished sewing up my jacket.

More sewing up our town today. Still adding people and animals and greenery, it's beginning to shape up nicely.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We had a winter storm hit yesterday and got 6" of snow dumped on us as the storm moved west to east. The storm is now moving retrograde (east to west) so we are getting it again today. Another 6" are expected again before the afternoon. The plows and sanders were just starting to come out last night. (They wait until the snow is over, so they don't have to plow multiple times). The plow drivers at the depot on the highway near Newtonville to the west of us, never made it out of Toronto, so that section of the highway was not plowed yesterday and drivers were left to make their own tracks in the snow. There were over 400 accidents on Hwy 401 alone. I'll be leaving in a few minutes to join them.
The yarn store was busy on Saturday as usual. The owner was talking about having a second person help her on the weekend as the store is so busy at this time of year. We did she a couple husbands come in with lists. Luckily the owner knew who their wives were and was able to get them just the right things. One of my students from brioche class was there and needed some help finishing off her project. She made a lovely lilac and purple brioche cowl that she was giving to her niece for Christmas.
TV just told me that the school buses in Whitby have all been cancelled.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but very frosty Surrey. Made some mulled wine plum jam yesterday and I've nearly finished sewing up my jacket.
> 
> More sewing up our town today. Still adding people and animals and greenery, it's beginning to shape up nicely.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Happy Monday.
Just the finishing details left now, yes?
Mulled wine plum jam sounds lovely.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a sunny, very cold and slightly frosty Norfolk. Very quiet here again last night I see, oh well shall have to wait for the UK to wake up. Have a good day when you get to it. See you all later. xx


I hope you are having an indoor day knitting today if it is cold and frosty outside.
Have a good day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

TV says school buses around here are now cancelled.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Good morning from the Southern Hemisphere. I think we are back to winter! The skies are grey, it is cold, and it rained for most of the night; and poor Mint was cold & Wet, so D It spent most of the night sleeping in the back of our car, because DH didn't want to bring the caravan for 1 night. I don't think that will happen again, not while Mint is with us! xoxoxo


Poor Mint.
I hope you are able to warm up soon.
I've never been able to sleep well in the car. Too many lights coming through the windows.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


I hope it has stopped snowing there by now and someone has dug you out.
It will be nice to have your Mr. Wonderful back home with you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I renewed mine today online and they will take my passport photo to use on the driving licence xxx


Our passport pictures are federal and the driving licenses pictures are provincial, so different computers that don't talk to each other. Which is why my driver's license has a picture of me with shingles on my face.
I'm glad it was easy to renew online.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She's 12, going on 24!!





Xiang said:


> ???????????? I have a 10 y0 GD, who also thinks she is 24! :sm06: :sm23: sm16: ???????????? xoxox o


That is my daughter too. She has always been much too serious and grown up.
She keeps saying that someone in this family should be a grown-up, so it might as well be her.
She doesn't think I'm serious enough.
Bah! I'm enjoying myself, and life. Nothing wrong with that. I'm serious when I need to be.

:sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We had a winter storm hit yesterday and got 6" of snow dumped on us as the storm moved west to east. The storm is now moving retrograde (east to west) so we are getting it again today. Another 6" are expected again before the afternoon. The plows and sanders were just starting to come out last night. (They wait until the snow is over, so they don't have to plow multiple times). The plow drivers at the depot on the highway near Newtonville to the west of us, never made it out of Toronto, so that section of the highway was not plowed yesterday and drivers were left to make their own tracks in the snow. There were over 400 accidents on Hwy 401 alone. I'll be leaving in a few minutes to join them.
> The yarn store was busy on Saturday as usual. The owner was talking about having a second person help her on the weekend as the store is so busy at this time of year. We did she a couple husbands come in with lists. Luckily the owner knew who their wives were and was able to get them just the right things. One of my students from brioche class was there and needed some help finishing off her project. She made a lovely lilac and purple brioche cowl that she was giving to her niece for Christmas.
> TV just told me that the school buses in Whitby have all been cancelled.


Hope you mean you are going to join the drivers and not the accidents. Be safe.xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, how are you all on this really cold day. I'm in my bed. And even put a cardigan on top of pjs.
> 
> I left Stephens and went to see my Albert and his flowers are all frost bitten. My little friend was there the one who sits and talks to his wife bless him. He says he's going to get a needle in his knee tomorrow. Just saying. He always spends a couple of minutes talking. I'm going to get in touch with Wendy, whenever I get her phone number. She told S and S. She would love me to go and see her. She came to Alberts funeral and that was the first time in 35-40yrs since we've seen each other really. She'd been telling Stephen and sue some of the pranks her and me got up to when we were in our late 20's.....she hasn't got a car so we may go out for coffee somewhere, but it all depends on how she is. She'll be devastated at the moment. I'm glad I'm nearly 3 yrs on and not having those awful pains you get.
> 
> ...


My pajama set came with a fleece zip up jacket. It's a wonderful addition.
That's awful that the neighbours were having a big enough fight to wake you all up.
A lot of the firms over here only hire temporarily.
I've helped with the budgets with my current employer. They complain that the benefit packages that they have to pay for full time employees are too expensive, but they aren't!.
Younger people will never have one job for life anymore, not like we used to. Anyone who works with a computer can't expect their job to last anymore than 3 years. So they can expect working/educating themselves, for the rest of their lives. 
Even if this job ends, I know Richard will be able to get another soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day you've had. I hope your sore throat goes away quickly. I seem to have come down with one overnight, too. DS had a nasty cold last week -- I hope I'm not getting it. Not much planned here today. It's a bit chilly but dry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening.


My nose is having issues with the dry interior air. I really should invest in a portable humidifier.
I hope your cold passes quickly.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hope you mean you are going to join the drivers and not the accidents. Be safe.xx


Definitely not joining the accidents.
I drove in the snow last night to get supper and this car handles well in the snow. It is heavier than my last car.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now as I have to brush a pile of snow off the top of the car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is my daughter too. She has always been much too serious and grown up.
> She keeps saying that someone in this family should be a grown-up, so it might as well be her.
> She doesn't think I'm serious enough.
> Bah! I'm enjoying myself, and life. Nothing wrong with that. I'm serious when I need to be.
> ...


With you on that one Mav xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


I think Hospitals are one of the noisest places in any city! It is definitely not the place to be, if one needs Peace & quiet.
There is always noises from the machines used, from other patients, the Nurses, and a multitude of other sources; so I really think that Mr Wonderful, would much rather be at home, where he knows where everything is! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Busy day you've had. I hope your sore throat goes away quickly. I seem to have come down with one overnight, too. DS had a nasty cold last week -- I hope I'm not getting it. Not much planned here today. It's a bit chilly but dry. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening.


For some reason I am rather dizzy today. I was due to meet someone for coffee, but cried off. It is beautifully sunny, but very cold.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, how are you all on this really cold day. I'm in my bed. And even put a cardigan on top of pjs.
> 
> I left Stephens and went to see my Albert and his flowers are all frost bitten. My little friend was there the one who sits and talks to his wife bless him. He says he's going to get a needle in his knee tomorrow. Just saying. He always spends a couple of minutes talking. I'm going to get in touch with Wendy, whenever I get her phone number. She told S and S. She would love me to go and see her. She came to Alberts funeral and that was the first time in 35-40yrs since we've seen each other really. She'd been telling Stephen and sue some of the pranks her and me got up to when we were in our late 20's.....she hasn't got a car so we may go out for coffee somewhere, but it all depends on how she is. She'll be devastated at the moment. I'm glad I'm nearly 3 yrs on and not having those awful pains you get.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the hugs. I'm sorry about Richard. He was enjoying this job.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> With you on that one Mav xx


and me. Who wants to grow up?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


Great that he'll be home soon. Sorry for the snow storm for not allowing you to go see him today. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My nose is having issues with the dry interior air. I really should invest in a portable humidifier.
> I hope your cold passes quickly.


Thank you. It seems to be better this morning. Doctored myself up yesterday. That must have helped. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls it's NOT -0C today so a little warmer but still very cold, but it is December so what do we expect?

I didn't go to s and b today, I know it's Monday jinx, but I just didn't feel like it , it was too cold and I chatted with Karen instead. We hadn't seen each other for nearly a fortnight because she had her aunt come to stay a few days before Josephine came up. We did have a giggle this morning. With our hot chocolate. Andrew was playing golf.

June....will the 29day railway strike affect you much dear? I hope not.

Jinx ....hello to you and lots more hugs for you and mr wonderful, I hope he's going on ok.

Marg has been to the WI Christmas lunch today and said it was nice. I've done sudokus????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry forgot to say love yawl..I pressed send too early. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poor Mint.
> I hope you are able to warm up soon.
> I've never been able to sleep well in the car. Too many lights coming through the windows.


there are no lights around Sissy's current home, and we are visiting them, our car & Caravan, are always parked under a huge tree, which offers a really good amount of shelter, from sun and rain! They leve in the middle of farm paddocks, so they literally have no neighbours, that are close by! 
If you get on Google Maps, or any other Map app, and type in the Search Bar:- Cockaleechie, South Australia; it should give a good idea of the region She lives in. xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a THANKYOU card from jean, purleys sister in law...she says kenny is struggling. He's in rehab and sleeping most of the time. I've send love and hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all. It has been a great Thanksgiving week. We are headed back to TN tomorrow. We finished Christmas shopping and decorating DDâs home. Now to finish wrapping those gifts and decorating our home.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:52 am EST and -4'C (25'F). We had a winter storm hit yesterday and got 6" of snow dumped on us as the storm moved west to east. The storm is now moving retrograde (east to west) so we are getting it again today. Another 6" are expected again before the afternoon. The plows and sanders were just starting to come out last night. (They wait until the snow is over, so they don't have to plow multiple times). The plow drivers at the depot on the highway near Newtonville to the west of us, never made it out of Toronto, so that section of the highway was not plowed yesterday and drivers were left to make their own tracks in the snow. There were over 400 accidents on Hwy 401 alone. I'll be leaving in a few minutes to join them.
> The yarn store was busy on Saturday as usual. The owner was talking about having a second person help her on the weekend as the store is so busy at this time of year. We did she a couple husbands come in with lists. Luckily the owner knew who their wives were and was able to get them just the right things. One of my students from brioche class was there and needed some help finishing off her project. She made a lovely lilac and purple brioche cowl that she was giving to her niece for Christmas.
> TV just told me that the school buses in Whitby have all been cancelled.


Oh, I do feel for you dear, it's so long since we had really bad snow here, I really wouldn't know how to cope with it, just stay indoors and knit, I guess!! Please stay safe out there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's NOT -0C today so a little warmer but still very cold, but it is December so what do we expect?
> 
> I didn't go to s and b today, I know it's Monday jinx, but I just didn't feel like it , it was too cold and I chatted with Karen instead. We hadn't seen each other for nearly a fortnight because she had her aunt come to stay a few days before Josephine came up. We did have a giggle this morning. With our hot chocolate. Andrew was playing golf.
> 
> ...


Thanks for asking Susan but the only time that particular train area would affect me would be if I was going over to Josephine's!! I was hoping to see her before Christmas but if the trains are up the creek, I might have to wait!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all. It has been a great Thanksgiving week. We are headed back to TN tomorrow. We finished Christmas shopping and decorating DDâs home. Now to finish wrapping those gifts and decorating our home.


Just lovely!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> He will be home very soon. I am not able to visit again today as we are have a snow storm. Oh well, soon he will be home and he will wish for the peace and quiet of the hospital.


He will be as happy to be home as you are to have him there!! I hope he continues to stay well and stop scaring you - or do you take turns to scare each other?! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible. 
He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


So pleased he's home. Quite agree about the wife being consulted first. Same thing happened to me after DH had his stroke, didn't ask if I could manage or assess the house, just said I could take him home. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.





Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased he's home. Quite agree about the wife being consulted first. Same thing happened to me after DH had his stroke, didn't ask if I could manage or assess the house, just said I could take him home. xx :sm16: :sm16:


So glad that he is back home, but I also agree that you should have been consulted, at the very least! Also hope that his grumpy mood desipates very rapidly! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, no frost in the night so presumably a bit warmer. Lots of things I should be doing but will probably just knit, this cold seems to have hit me for six, my get up and go has got up and gone, oh well I expect it will come back sometime. Have a good day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a THANKYOU card from jean, purleys sister in law...she says kenny is struggling. He's in rehab and sleeping most of the time. I've send love and hugs.


Sorry to hear that Kenny is not so good. Thanks for sending our love. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


Glad he is home, hope you don't wear yourself out 'playing' nurses! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, no frost in the night so presumably a bit warmer. Lots of things I should be doing but will probably just knit, this cold seems to have hit me for six, my get up and go has got up and gone, oh well I expect it will come back sometime. Have a good day. xx


Hope you're feeling better soon. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost overnight and it didn't rise much above freezing yesterday. Have all my thermals on (twice). Nearly finished my jacket and I will today as I want to wear it tomorrow.

Had a good sewing session yesterday. One of the girls has knitted a load of really tiny dogs for our map. Really getting down to the fine detail now.

Just to confuse Jinx we are going shopping today and getting fish and chips, but first I am going to get my hair cut this morning.

Happy TUESDAY everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon. x


Thank you. Not too bad really, just got no energy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for asking Susan but the only time that particular train area would affect me would be if I was going over to Josephine's!! I was hoping to see her before Christmas but if the trains are up the creek, I might have to wait!! xxxx


We will have to devise plan B. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


I'm sure he was missed and I suppose that barring real emergencies, it's better and nicer for you to be together at home. I know you know this better than anyone but don't wear yourself out, get your family involved if necessary!! I'm glad you are together again xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, no frost in the night so presumably a bit warmer. Lots of things I should be doing but will probably just knit, this cold seems to have hit me for six, my get up and go has got up and gone, oh well I expect it will come back sometime. Have a good day. xx


Sorry to hear you are still under the weather but in this weather, I don't expect you would be doing much more than you are, except for the constant nose-blowing!! Get better very soon and to cheer you up, here is a picture of the hyacinths I would have brought you if I had come by car!
xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that Kenny is not so good. Thanks for sending our love. xx


Yes, I'm sorry too, he must miss Cheryl so much, bless him xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We will have to devise plan B. xxxxx


Yes indeed, would be lovely to see you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -14'C (7'F). It will be sunny today and going up to 0'C (32'F). We got 6" of snow yesterday on top of the 6" of snow that we got the day before. We have snow piles everywhere. With the temperature rising,some of this will melt.
My drive yesterday was slow and uneventful. Everyone behaved themselves on the unpaved part of the highway. The fast lane became the 4 wheel drive vehicle lane, and I only saw one driver who thought all-wheel-drive was the same as 4 wheel drive (which it isn't). I only saw one car who had spun out at the end of a on ramp. The plows finally plowed when I was halfway to work and we all were able to speed up to a closer to normal speed. There were multicar pileups that closed highways far to the east of me, and also closer to Toronto. In Port Hope, an 18 wheel truck ran into a snow plow, after I left town. (HOW!!! They have an extraordinary amount of blinky lights. You can't say you didn't see them, even in a whiteout.)
I was very busy at work and almost missed lunch. The afternoon was quieter. Today should be a lot quieter.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear you are still under the weather but in this weather, I don't expect you would be doing much more than you are, except for the constant nose-blowing!! Get better very soon and to cheer you up, here is a picture of the hyacinths I would have brought you if I had come by car!
> xxxx


Ooh aren't they lovely, do they smell as nice as well? Well I should be doing ironing, Christmas cards, housework, cooking to name but a few things. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear you are still under the weather but in this weather, I don't expect you would be doing much more than you are, except for the constant nose-blowing!! Get better very soon and to cheer you up, here is a picture of the hyacinths I would have brought you if I had come by car!
> xxxx


Very pretty, but I find Hyacinths have a VERY strong smell.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Very pretty, but I find Hyacinths have a VERY strong smell.


Yes they are quite strongly scented but I like the smell. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you. Not too bad really, just got no energy. xx


Rest up, drink plenty of water, and get your vitamins. (Good grief, I sound like mum :sm01: )
I hope you are feeling more yourself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost overnight and it didn't rise much above freezing yesterday. Have all my thermals on (twice). Nearly finished my jacket and I will today as I want to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> Had a good sewing session yesterday. One of the girls has knitted a load of really tiny dogs for our map. Really getting down to the fine detail now.
> 
> ...


Happy Tuesday.
I applaud people who can knit miniature things. I can barely see small stitches. They must have very good vision.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, no frost in the night so presumably a bit warmer. Lots of things I should be doing but will probably just knit, this cold seems to have hit me for six, my get up and go has got up and gone, oh well I expect it will come back sometime. Have a good day. xx


The other things will wait until you are feeling better.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!

Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


Probably grouchy because he is frustrated, and annoyed that he isn't 100% and can't do what he wants to do.
I wish you a ton of patience. Make sure you have family over to visit, to give you a break.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh aren't they lovely, do they smell as nice as well? Well I should be doing ironing, Christmas cards, housework, cooking to name but a few things. xxxx


They do smell wonderful, lovely when I walk into the kitchen first thing in the morning, such a shame they aren't with you!! All that stuff will wait for another day or two, rest!! xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for asking Susan but the only time that particular train area would affect me would be if I was going over to Josephine's!! I was hoping to see her before Christmas but if the trains are up the creek, I might have to wait!! xxxx


That's odd, we just finished a train strike here, but ours only affected freight trains as the passenger trains are all government run.
Our train strike didn't last that long. I hope yours is settled soon.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh well three bad things all happened at once, you should be safe for the rest of the day. Seen lots of ads for that film and good reviews, apparently a 'must see' film, hope it lives up to the hype. xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh, I do feel for you dear, it's so long since we had really bad snow here, I really wouldn't know how to cope with it, just stay indoors and knit, I guess!! Please stay safe out there!! xxxx


We manage. I just wish our snowplows worked like they did when I was a kid.
I'm lucky that Port Hope employs the farmers to help clear the streets. Our snowplows were all destroyed a few years ago when the garage that housed them, caught fire. That winter the farmers were hired to plow and they have continued ever since, even though we have replaced most of the snowplows now.
(The farmers are better and faster plowers)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> That's odd, we just finished a train strike here, but ours only affected freight trains as the passenger trains are all government run.
> Our train strike didn't last that long. I hope yours is settled soon.


It's supposed to be for about 27 days. :sm16: xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all. It has been a great Thanksgiving week. We are headed back to TN tomorrow. We finished Christmas shopping and decorating DDâs home. Now to finish wrapping those gifts and decorating our home.


That is a lot more decorated than my house. The outside is done. All the extra Christmas lights are up on the porch and fence, but inside is not done. Mum is still painting the stairs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a THANKYOU card from jean, purleys sister in law...she says kenny is struggling. He's in rehab and sleeping most of the time. I've send love and hugs.


Thanks for letting us all know.
I hope his family will be able to visit Kenny over the Christmas holidays. Hopefully that will perk him up a bit.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> there are no lights around Sissy's current home, and we are visiting them, our car & Caravan, are always parked under a huge tree, which offers a really good amount of shelter, from sun and rain! They leve in the middle of farm paddocks, so they literally have no neighbours, that are close by!
> If you get on Google Maps, or any other Map app, and type in the Search Bar:- Cockaleechie, South Australia; it should give a good idea of the region She lives in. xoxoxo


Thanks for that Judi.
I had a look at the images from that area. It looks like our prairies, but with the ocean nearby. That would be quiet and dark.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Sorry forgot to say love yawl..I pressed send too early. Xx


Love you too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's NOT -0C today so a little warmer but still very cold, but it is December so what do we expect?
> 
> I didn't go to s and b today, I know it's Monday jinx, but I just didn't feel like it , it was too cold and I chatted with Karen instead. We hadn't seen each other for nearly a fortnight because she had her aunt come to stay a few days before Josephine came up. We did have a giggle this morning. With our hot chocolate. Andrew was playing golf.
> 
> ...


Bundle up and stay warm.
I'm glad you had a nice meetup with Karen. Hot chocolate sounds good right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you. It seems to be better this morning. Doctored myself up yesterday. That must have helped. xxxooo


You're doing something right to keep the sniffles away.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> For some reason I am rather dizzy today. I was due to meet someone for coffee, but cried off. It is beautifully sunny, but very cold.


I hope you are feeling better and are not coming down with some bug.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh aren't they lovely, do they smell as nice as well? Well I should be doing ironing, Christmas cards, housework, cooking to name but a few things. xxxx


You're not 100% yet, I'd pick one thing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope you enjoy the cinema.
It will probably feel good to sit in the cinema and relax.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. Time to layer up for the cold.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, no frost in the night so presumably a bit warmer. Lots of things I should be doing but will probably just knit, this cold seems to have hit me for six, my get up and go has got up and gone, oh well I expect it will come back sometime. Have a good day. xx


Sorry that you got DH's cold, and your Get up & go, is taking a holiday! ???? I hope it isn't taking a long holiday! Sending lots of healing energies, to get you through your day! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Had a THANKYOU card from jean, purleys sister in law...she says kenny is struggling. He's in rehab and sleeping most of the time. I've send love and hugs.





PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that Kenny is not so good. Thanks for sending our love. xx


It is so sad to hear that Kenny is not doing so well, and thanks for sending our love to him! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.





PurpleFi said:


> Glad he is home, hope you don't wear yourself out 'playing' nurses! xxx


Ditto from me also Jinx! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost overnight and it didn't rise much above freezing yesterday. Have all my thermals on (twice). Nearly finished my jacket and I will today as I want to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> Had a good sewing session yesterday. One of the girls has knitted a load of really tiny dogs for our map. Really getting down to the fine detail now.
> 
> ...


Happy Tuesday to you also; froman extremely late Tuesday. In 20 minutestime, it will be Wednesday, but I am hoping that I will be sleeping very soon, after I have read, & answered some, if not all of the Posts. I am feeling quite drowsy, so I might get to bed much earlier than I expected! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you. Not too bad really, just got no energy. xx


You will need to conserve what little energy you have, so the best thing for you to do, would be knitting. I just hope it is not too taxing for you, it might be easier on you; if you knit for short intervals, then take a short break while you have a soothing drink, of your choice! ???????? I hope this suggestion helps you feel much better in a shorter time than these things usually need! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm sure he was missed and I suppose that barring real emergencies, it's better and nicer for you to be together at home. I know you know this better than anyone but don't wear yourself out, get your family involved if necessary!! I'm glad you are together again xxxx


What she said!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -14'C (7'F). It will be sunny today and going up to 0'C (32'F). We got 6" of snow yesterday on top of the 6" of snow that we got the day before. We have snow piles everywhere. With the temperature rising,some of this will melt.
> My drive yesterday was slow and uneventful. Everyone behaved themselves on the unpaved part of the highway. The fast lane became the 4 wheel drive vehicle lane, and I only saw one driver who thought all-wheel-drive was the same as 4 wheel drive (which it isn't). I only saw one car who had spun out at the end of a on ramp. The plows finally plowed when I was halfway to work and we all were able to speed up to a closer to normal speed. There were multicar pileups that closed highways far to the east of me, and also closer to Toronto. In Port Hope, an 18 wheel truck ran into a snow plow, after I left town. (HOW!!! They have an extraordinary amount of blinky lights. You can't say you didn't see them, even in a whiteout.)
> I was very busy at work and almost missed lunch. The afternoon was quieter. Today should be a lot quieter.


 I am so happy that you weren't a part of the 40 car Incident, that was on our news last night! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Ooh aren't they lovely, do they smell as nice as well? Well I should be doing ironing, Christmas cards, housework, cooking to name but a few things. xxxx


There is always later on, for all of those things!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very pretty, but I find Hyacinths have a VERY strong smell.





Barn-dweller said:


> Yes they are quite strongly scented but I like the smell. xx


I don't think I have ever seen Hyacinths in their true living glory, I thinkI migh thave to aquire some, to plant after all of the potential scorcher days have been, for this year! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Rest up, drink plenty of water, and get your vitamins. (Good grief, I sound like mum :sm01: )
> I hope you are feeling more yourself soon.


It is ok to sound like your mum, it shows just how good a role model she was, for you! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I don't think I have ever seen Hyacinths in their true living glory, I thinkI migh thave to aquire some, to plant after all of the potential scorcher days have been, for this year! ???????? xoxoxo


I shall plant these out in the garden eventually, then I will be able to see them every Spring!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Right back to you and your Mr! Things are already a bit skewed, from DH's 2 incidences, so be on the lookout for the 3rd one! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We manage. I just wish our snowplows worked like they did when I was a kid.
> I'm lucky that Port Hope employs the farmers to help clear the streets. Our snowplows were all destroyed a few years ago when the garage that housed them, caught fire. That winter the farmers were hired to plow and they have continued ever since, even though we have replaced most of the snowplows now.
> (The farmers are better and faster plowers)


They have alot of practice though the year, and if they are Generational Farmers, they I am sure that they would have begun driving their tractors, almost as soon as they began walking! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have learned to copy long posts before hitting send, so I can paste it if it disappears. Many others has success with hitting the back button a few times.
Your day is off to a messy start. Hope it improves at the cinema. Althought Knives are out does not seem like an uplifting movie.
Mr. Wonderful is lucky I have ESP. He left the bedroom as he felt bad. He was not able to speak or call to let me know he needed help. For some reason I woke up and went to him. I have been preaching for years that he should keep his phone in his pocket even in the house. I am sure he wishes he had listened to my sage advice. Now I notice that he is trying very hard to drop it in his pocket.
Our family has indeed been helping out. As it was a holiday weekend everyone had off of work and did all the things that needed doing. All I have to do is hint I want something and it gets done. 
Plowing snow is my real worry. However, Honeydoer or our son will gladly do it.
As I talked on and on I better copy this message.

quote=London Girl]I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!

Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[/quote]


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for that Judi.
> I had a look at the images from that area. It looks like our prairies, but with the ocean nearby. That would be quiet and dark.


Yes it is, but when the skies are clear of clouds, the vision of the stars is absolutely glorious! We used to beable to see the stars that well, when Sissy & Caitlyn were little, but the Council ruined that for us, by adding another street lamp just down the road a bit, on our side of the road; so now the Artificial light is bright enough to make the starlight less visible, so I don't get to seethe starlight from my yard, unless the light goes off, for some unknown reason! ☺???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thankfully he is not grouchy this a.m. I think there was so much going on with coming home, getting new meds, walking through the snow etc. Now, hopefully things will get back to normal.
I am glad our family stepped up to help us out. I have been told to just whistle when we want/need anything.



nitz8catz said:


> Probably grouchy because he is frustrated, and annoyed that he isn't 100% and can't do what he wants to do.
> I wish you a ton of patience. Make sure you have family over to visit, to give you a break.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It is now December 4th @ 2345hrs, and it is getting a bit hard to keep my eyes open! So I am now heading off to bed, and will continue catching up tomorrow afternoon, so Goodnight ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He was sort of teasing me with the comments about me caring for him. I do do it gladly. I am sure if he was coming home to an empty house he would not have been released.
Hope you do relax and only do the necessities like cooking and knitting. Give yourself time to recoup your energy.



Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased he's home. Quite agree about the wife being consulted first. Same thing happened to me after DH had his stroke, didn't ask if I could manage or assess the house, just said I could take him home. xx :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Taco Tuesday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Another frost overnight and it didn't rise much above freezing yesterday. Have all my thermals on (twice). Nearly finished my jacket and I will today as I want to wear it tomorrow.
> 
> Had a good sewing session yesterday. One of the girls has knitted a load of really tiny dogs for our map. Really getting down to the fine detail now.
> 
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


Welcome home Mr Wonderful. Now be nice to your beloved. She's missed you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We will have to devise plan B. xxxxx


Bus? Dorking? Crawley? I know you don 't like the M25.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear you are still under the weather but in this weather, I don't expect you would be doing much more than you are, except for the constant nose-blowing!! Get better very soon and to cheer you up, here is a picture of the hyacinths I would have brought you if I had come by car!
> xxxx


Lovely.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I want to see that one. Agatha Christie at her best.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you are feeling better and are not coming down with some bug.


I was dizzy for over 24 hours which was worrying, but I think it was one of my pills that doesn't mix with alcohol.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Another blue sky and sunshine day, but it is too cold for me. Buck up Janet, it's not really winter yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased he's home. Quite agree about the wife being consulted first. Same thing happened to me after DH had his stroke, didn't ask if I could manage or assess the house, just said I could take him home. xx :sm16: :sm16:


Ditto from me, Jinx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's a bit chilly here this morning but dry. Will be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. I hope you all have a great one! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, it's been a nice sunny day, well it would be wouldn't it because our Josephine isn't here. The weather we had was the Pitts although I know it never stopped us getting about.

I've been to the over 60's where our leader wasn't very well today. She looked terrible. She thinks it's the flu. It's our Christmas raffle next week then we are finished for 4 or 5 weeks. That's OK by me. I think you get ready for a change, then after all the festivities we all can't wait to get back. I never won a dime or penny today. So much for my holiday purse. I never won a raffle prize either but our leader gave me a tin of soup. She just likes to be kind. There's a woman goes there that I used to sit with at one time and she made funny noises all the time. Well...today she came in and said her hearing aids were both broken so she couldn't here. Well, I ask you, what's the point of coming to bingo? Anyway she moaned all afternoon because she couldn't hear until the last house, the money was $8. Well she only went and won it! I thought Ok you deaf beggar you certainly heard that.....she is the biggest hypocondriac you could ever meet. 

Well, that's enough of my moaning, better luck next week. Jynx.....I hope you and mr wonderful are getting there now and you are both feeling a bit better. I'll still send hugs just in case you're not. I think that's my lot tonight, so love yawl. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I seem to have made friends with a new lady that was on here the other day. I've asked her to join us. She is janetj54 I think. Please give her one of our welcomes girls. Looking forward to you joining us Janet.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful has finally returned home. At least I think it is him, it looks like him. This person is a tad bit grouchy and that is so unlike him. I will do my best not to irritate him and try to make his recovery as pleasant as possible.
> He convinced the doctor he could go home because his wife is a R.N. and would be able to care for him. Doctor agreed. The wife thinks they should have ask her first. ????‍⚕???????????? However, it is very nice to have him here as he was indeed missed.


Very pleased he's home jinx. Now don't you go making yourself over tired.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I just typed a long post and lost it, that seems to happen a lot recently!! Anyway, short version: Was at the shop all day yesterday due to staff shortage, good atmosphere without the manager but I'm achy today. Breakfast disaster; porridge boiled over big time then DH ripped a cereal bag open too hard, contents all over the floor! :sm14: Off to the cinema later, 'The Knives Are Out', a black comedy whodunit!
> 
> Lots of love to you all, take good care of yourselves xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


If you lose your message again.....I know cos it happens to me......back page over and over. About 3 times and it's there then press send...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I shall plant these out in the garden eventually, then I will be able to see them every Spring!! xxxx


June I've never had any success planting hyacinths outside. They end up twiggy looking. Hope yours does better.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was dizzy for over 24 hours which was worrying, but I think it was one of my pills that doesn't mix with alcohol.


No my love....it's your alcohol that doesn't mix with your pills????????????⛑


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

This one is for you Jinx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Very pleased he's home jinx. Now don't you go making yourself over tired.


Thanks Susan. I am not overdoing it. I have less mess and dirt to clean and certainly less laundry. He needs to go in today for a blood test. That will give him some fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have learned to copy long posts before hitting send, so I can paste it if it disappears. Many others has success with hitting the back button a few times.
> Your day is off to a messy start. Hope it improves at the cinema. Althought Knives are out does not seem like an uplifting movie.
> Mr. Wonderful is lucky I have ESP. He left the bedroom as he felt bad. He was not able to speak or call to let me know he needed help. For some reason I woke up and went to him. I have been preaching for years that he should keep his phone in his pocket even in the house. I am sure he wishes he had listened to my sage advice. Now I notice that he is trying very hard to drop it in his pocket.
> Our family has indeed been helping out. As it was a holiday weekend everyone had off of work and did all the things that needed doing. All I have to do is hint I want something and it gets done.
> ...


[/quote]

Sounds like everything is under control, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thankfully he is not grouchy this a.m. I think there was so much going on with coming home, getting new meds, walking through the snow etc. Now, hopefully things will get back to normal.
> I am glad our family stepped up to help us out. I have been told to just whistle when we want/need anything.


How wonderful, I'm very relieved for you although I guess you both deserve it for what you have done for them over the years, nice to see that what goes around...……!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Bus? Dorking? Crawley? I know you don 't like the M25.


I may have to just lump it but if there is any other way...…..?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I want to see that one. Agatha Christie at her best.


It was, yet again, over long and a lot of mumbled dialogue, which DH found particularly tiresome. Good story though, lots of twists and turns! 6/10 xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I seem to have made friends with a new lady that was on here the other day. I've asked her to join us. She is janetj54 I think. Please give her one of our welcomes girls. Looking forward to you joining us Janet.


Yep, c'm'on in when you feel like it Janet, we're all friends here!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June I've never had any success planting hyacinths outside. They end up twiggy looking. Hope yours does better.


Fingers crossed Susan but I've done a few now and so far, so good!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> No my love....it's your alcohol that doesn't mix with your pills????????????⛑


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was dizzy for over 24 hours which was worrying, but I think it was one of my pills that doesn't mix with alcohol.


???????????? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then home to a wild boar casserole which is slowly cooking away in the oven and that's it for the day. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The word of the day is snow. The snow will be starting soon and snowing off and on all day. Luckily it will not accumulate much more than an inch or two.
The secondary school teachers are on a one day strike today so I don't have to worry about as many buses. Neither side is coming to the bargaining table so this may go on for a while.
My new boss was talking to one of my co-workers about the job that I do and how HE thought he could make it better. Now this co-worker would have butt into any discussion that the boss had at my desk, but it would have been nice to be included. We've been noticing a trend where new boss avoids the female workers.
I worked two rows on my shawl at lunch yesterday and had to take them both out last night because I did the wrong rows :sm16:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then home to a wild boar casserole which is slowly cooking away in the oven and that's it for the day. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xx


Good morning to you too, sunny and frosty here too!!

I have just this minute finished a navy hat for Liv, the school is very strict on uniform and they wouldn't let her wear her rainbow ensemble! I made it with a strand of cheapo acrylic with strand of 100% Peruvian baby llama yarn, which I'm sure must have been gifted to me by one of my lovely friends on KP! It's so it's soft, warm and durable - until she loses it!!!

Enjoy K & N at the pub, hope they make you feel better, would love to go there with you today, tell them I said Hi! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then home to a wild boar casserole which is slowly cooking away in the oven and that's it for the day. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xx


That sounds great.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thanks Susan. I am not overdoing it. I have less mess and dirt to clean and certainly less laundry. He needs to go in today for a blood test. That will give him some fresh air and sunshine.


I hope all continues to go well.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> This one is for you Jinx


Cute, but poor kitty does not look happy. Look at those eyes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The word of the day is snow. The snow will be starting soon and snowing off and on all day. Luckily it will not accumulate much more than an inch or two.
> The secondary school teachers are on a one day strike today so I don't have to worry about as many buses. Neither side is coming to the bargaining table so this may go on for a while.
> My new boss was talking to one of my co-workers about the job that I do and how HE thought he could make it better. Now this co-worker would have butt into any discussion that the boss had at my desk, but it would have been nice to be included. We've been noticing a trend where new boss avoids the female workers.
> I worked two rows on my shawl at lunch yesterday and had to take them both out last night because I did the wrong rows :sm16:


Shame about the frogging but, we do it right or not at all, huh?!! :sm23: Wondering why your job has anything to do with the co-worker? Sounds like your new boss is scared of you all!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June I've never had any success planting hyacinths outside. They end up twiggy looking. Hope yours does better.


I planted a particularly lovely one outside. It became a miniature with skimpy flowers, but it has lasted for years.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, it's been a nice sunny day, well it would be wouldn't it because our Josephine isn't here. The weather we had was the Pitts although I know it never stopped us getting about.
> 
> I've been to the over 60's where our leader wasn't very well today. She looked terrible. She thinks it's the flu. It's our Christmas raffle next week then we are finished for 4 or 5 weeks. That's OK by me. I think you get ready for a change, then after all the festivities we all can't wait to get back. I never won a dime or penny today. So much for my holiday purse. I never won a raffle prize either but our leader gave me a tin of soup. She just likes to be kind. There's a woman goes there that I used to sit with at one time and she made funny noises all the time. Well...today she came in and said her hearing aids were both broken so she couldn't here. Well, I ask you, what's the point of coming to bingo? Anyway she moaned all afternoon because she couldn't hear until the last house, the money was $8. Well she only went and won it! I thought Ok you deaf beggar you certainly heard that.....she is the biggest hypocondriac you could ever meet.
> 
> Well, that's enough of my moaning, better luck next week. Jynx.....I hope you and mr wonderful are getting there now and you are both feeling a bit better. I'll still send hugs just in case you're not. I think that's my lot tonight, so love yawl. Xx


Sometimes a break is needed to refresh the meetings (and also to give you something new to discuss when you do get together again).
The few times that I've gone to bingo, it's been loud enough that the deaf could hear.
I'm sorry you didn't win anything for your holiday purse.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I hear mum coughing and sneezing upstairs. I think she has a cold, so I'll probably get it too. I've been taking my echinacea, elderberry and black willow mix and crossing my fingers.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's a bit chilly here this morning but dry. Will be off to Fiber Social at the LYS this morning. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. I hope you all have a great one! xxxooo


Have a great time at Fibre Social.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Another blue sky and sunshine day, but it is too cold for me. Buck up Janet, it's not really winter yet.


Just dress in layers that you can peel off as you feel warmer later.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I was dizzy for over 24 hours which was worrying, but I think it was one of my pills that doesn't mix with alcohol.


Medication doesn't usually mix with alcohol. :sm17: 
I'm glad that you are better now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Bus? Dorking? Crawley? I know you don 't like the M25.


Are your bus routes as good as your train network?
I'd be happy with a bus that didn't just go around in circles in town and actually got me out of town.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Taco Tuesday.


I hope you had a good one.
It's Hump day now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> He was sort of teasing me with the comments about me caring for him. I do do it gladly. I am sure if he was coming home to an empty house he would not have been released.
> Hope you do relax and only do the necessities like cooking and knitting. Give yourself time to recoup your energy.


They won't release people from hospital here unless they have someone at home or have made arrangements to have a personal support worker or a relative come and stay with them. I guess so someone can call 911 to get you back to the hospital if you can't.
One of my co-workers had her mum stuck in hospital for almost four weeks because she had broke both arms in a fall and couldn't feed herself and the residence where she lived said they didnt' have any personnel who could go to her place at meal time to feed her. They would only release her once the casts were off and she was in braces and able to lift her arms again. She has now moved to a new home with full care and is very happy there.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thankfully he is not grouchy this a.m. I think there was so much going on with coming home, getting new meds, walking through the snow etc. Now, hopefully things will get back to normal.
> I am glad our family stepped up to help us out. I have been told to just whistle when we want/need anything.


In this case, normal would be wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Shame about the frogging but, we do it right or not at all, huh?!! :sm23: Wondering why your job has anything to do with the co-worker? Sounds like your new boss is scared of you all!! xxxx


That co-worker butts into any conversation that ANYONE has in any of the cubicles. And he is a know-it-all, even when he doesn't know what he is talking about, he says his opinion so factually that everyone thinks he knows what he is talking about.
And, yes, I think the new boss is scared of the girls.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you too, sunny and frosty here too!!
> 
> I have just this minute finished a navy hat for Liv, the school is very strict on uniform and they wouldn't let her wear her rainbow ensemble! I made it with a strand of cheapo acrylic with strand of 100% Peruvian baby llama yarn, which I'm sure must have been gifted to me by one of my lovely friends on KP! It's so it's soft, warm and durable - until she loses it!!!
> 
> Enjoy K & N at the pub, hope they make you feel better, would love to go there with you today, tell them I said Hi! xxxx


I hope she doesn't lose that lovely baby llama hat.
I need to make something like that. I'm finding my brioche hat a little "not quite windproof". I can't find my double layer bucket hat at the moment, but it's the wrong colour anyway. I may just start YET ANOTHER PROJECT and make myself a warm windproof hat.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I have to drag the bins out in the snow.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That co-worker butts into any conversation that ANYONE has in any of the cubicles. And he is a know-it-all, even when he doesn't know what he is talking about, he says his opinion so factually that everyone thinks he knows what he is talking about.
> And, yes, I think the new boss is scared of the girls.


What a pair of pains in the b***!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, something happened, to my post, so the labels on the photos, on this, will have to suffice until I get a much better array of flowers! xoxoxo

I am now going to do some catchup! So have a good day! xoxoxo

_ And here is my original post, which was kidnapped by the ProteU ctor app, that has been. applied to any posts made to this site!

Hello ladies, just thought I would post our flowering Cacti; these first opened on Monday evening, when photo # 1 was taken, and they are only half opened, photo #2 was taken this morning, before I went to Craft this morning. The red flowers don't have the same beautiful aroma, that the white flowers have, so I was a bit sadened, when I found that only the white flowers have the wonderful Aroma! xoxoxo _


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, something happened, to my post, so the labels on the photos, on this, will have to suffice until I get a much better array of flowers! xoxoxo
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup! So have a good day! xoxox.o


Wow, they're gorgeous and very exotic!! I have never seen those before, thanks for sharing! Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous and very exotic!! I have never seen those before, thanks for sharing! Xxxx


That's ok, these cacti flower about this time, every year, but it looks like the show is better, with each new season!
II would love to have these cacti, planted in large clusters, of the same cacti, so that with each flowering cycle, the display gets more visually stunning, & the delicate arome, would could possibly become more intense, becoming much easier to notice! *e, the aroma of the white Cactus flower is so beautiful! XoxIoxo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning have not caught up and am missing you all reading some while waiting to drop M of at school, already dropped DS of at work these early mornings are rough. 
DD is having some health issues so has had to quit for now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The word of the day is snow. The snow will be starting soon and snowing off and on all day. Luckily it will not accumulate much more than an inch or two.
> The secondary school teachers are on a one day strike today so I don't have to worry about as many buses. Neither side is coming to the bargaining table so this may go on for a while.
> My new boss was talking to one of my co-workers about the job that I do and how HE thought he could make it better. Now this co-worker would have butt into any discussion that the boss had at my desk, but it would have been nice to be included. We've been noticing a trend where new boss avoids the female workers.
> I worked two rows on my shawl at lunch yesterday and had to take them both out last night because I did the wrong rows :sm16:


Stay safe as you travel today. Sorry about the very rude boss. Incredibly rude to talk about your position with a co-worker, especially within your hearing distance. Also sorry you had to take your knitting out. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a pair of pains in the b***!!


I completely agree! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, something happened, to my post, so the labels on the photos, on this, will have to suffice until I get a much better array of flowers! xoxoxo
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup! So have a good day! xoxoxo
> 
> ...


They are lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning have not caught up and am missing you all reading some while waiting to drop M of at school, already dropped DS of at work these early mornings are rough.
> DD is having some health issues so has had to quit for now.


Missing you too, hope you can get back here soon. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Missing you too, hope you can get back here soon. xx


Me, too, Lisa! Wish they would get it figured out so you and Angela can join us again. xxxooo


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lol! Love it but my cat is not amused.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning have not caught up and am missing you all reading some while waiting to drop M of at school, already dropped DS of at work these early mornings are rough.
> DD is having some health issues so has had to quit for now.


How wonderful to see you here, dear friend! Sorry to hear Miss S is not so well, please give her my love and a hug from me! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That's ok, these cacti flower about this time, every year, but it looks like the show is better, with each new season!
> II would love to have these cacti, planted in large clusters, of the same cacti, so that with each flowering cycle, the display gets more visually stunning, & the delicate arome, would could possibly become more intense, becoming much easier to notice! *e, the aroma of the white Cactus flower is so beautiful! XoxIoxo


They really are exquisite


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue sky and sunshine all day again today. Driving home from the airport today along the seafront I had to put my hand up to my face as the sun was so hot through the window!

It is now a starlit sky so it will be cold when we have to go out shortly to a meeting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls I'm at Stephens tucked up in bed. I've had a lovely dinner. Spaghetti bolognaise,followed by apple strudel and ice cream. It was lovely. Margaret went out with the WI yesterday for her Christmas lunch to an hotel in Saltburn and she said it was rubbish. There were twenty of them, they were all booked and chose their meals while they booked it so that everything should have been all ready. Nope, it didn't happen. Some were getting cross. A few of them ordered Eton mess. And when it came it was marangue with caramel and toffee ice cream. One woman asked the waiter what was Eton mess about it? Anyway a few complained and they were told the usual chef wasn't in. So because of all the complaints they offered them a free tea or coffee. Not good enough ,I don't think. Well. They'll just have to vote with their feet and don't go back to that hotel. It was $17 for a 2 course meal. 

I don't think I'm coming to Stephens at the weekend. I don't mind really. I want to catch up on some washing and they are going Christmas shopping. Better them than me. I've actually got hold of Wendy's number and I'm thinking of calling to see her. I might phone first because some days when you are first bereaved you just feel like s*** and don't always want company. I'll play it by ear.

Well, that seems to be all for today. I hope everyone who's not been up to their normal selves are feeling a bit better. Jinx, still sending hugs to you both, and Angela, I wish you were back on here and feel better since you are beginning to pull round. Love yawl. Xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, something happened, to my post, so the labels on the photos, on this, will have to suffice until I get a much better array of flowers! xoxoxo
> 
> I am now going to do some catchup! So have a good day! xoxoxo
> 
> ...


The flowers are lovely, otherwise cactii don't do much for me. Happy hotter weather than us


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

What day is it? We just had taco's, must be Tuesday.
Our excitement for today was going to get blood tests. Mr. Wonderful was not up to getting his test yesterday. Yesterday he felt better in the a.m. and did so much that he slept from two in the afternoon until early this a.m. It is now 4 p.m. and he is back resting. We sure do not bounce back like we use to. I can tell he is getting better. His breathing is better and I can now understand him when he talks. The breathing tube really made his voice scratchy and soft.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> What day is it? We just had taco's, must be Tuesday.
> Our excitement for today was going to get blood tests. Mr. Wonderful was not up to getting his test yesterday. Yesterday he felt better in the a.m. and did so much that he slept from two in the afternoon until early this a.m. It is now 4 p.m. and he is back resting. We sure do not bounce back like we use to. I can tell he is getting better. His breathing is better and I can now understand him when he talks. The breathing tube really made his voice scratchy and soft.


Sorry but it's Wednesday. Very true illnesses take so much longer to get over as you get older, but pleased he's coming along nicely. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> The flowers are lovely, otherwise cactii don't do much for me. Happy hotter weather than us


I knew you didn't like Cacti Susan, but I also know that you appreciate flowers; and the white ones smell delicious! ????????
The main thing is that they are so hard to kill even when we had those 50°C days that we had! My regular flower plants; except my Native Plants, mostly died, in that Heatwave. :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:

DH & I have Miss 11's School Variety Show tonight, & unfortunately it is going to be very hot (Well, it is Summer time), and on top of that, I have a bad headache. So I shall lose up with medication, and head off to the local Primary School, and meet up with the family, and have a good time! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I was going to catchup, now; but I am going to went until the the headache ???? has gone, which will make it much easer to do! :sm03: :sm06: :sm13: Have a great day, all of you, no matter what you are doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning to you too, sunny and frosty here too!!
> 
> I have just this minute finished a navy hat for Liv, the school is very strict on uniform and they wouldn't let her wear her rainbow ensemble! I made it with a strand of cheapo acrylic with strand of 100% Peruvian baby llama yarn, which I'm sure must have been gifted to me by one of my lovely friends on KP! It's so it's soft, warm and durable - until she loses it!!!
> 
> Enjoy K & N at the pub, hope they make you feel better, would love to go there with you today, tell them I said Hi! xxxx


Very nice hat, hope she doesn't lose it, too early in the Winter Months! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

[quotePurpleFi]This one is for you Jinx[/quote]



nitz8catz said:


> Cute, but poor kitty does not look happy. Look at those eyes.


That poor cat is definitely not happy! :sm13: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope all continues to go well.


same from me, also Jinx! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:48 am EST and -3'C (27'F). The word of the day is snow. The snow will be starting soon and snowing off and on all day. Luckily it will not accumulate much more than an inch or two.
> The secondary school teachers are on a one day strike today so I don't have to worry about as many buses. Neither side is coming to the bargaining table so this may go on for a while.
> My new boss was talking to one of my co-workers about the job that I do and how HE thought he could make it better. Now this co-worker would have butt into any discussion that the boss had at my desk, but it would have been nice to be included. We've been noticing a trend where new boss avoids the female workers.
> I worked two rows on my shawl at lunch yesterday and had to take them both out last night because I did the wrong rows





London Girl said:


> Shame about the frogging but, we do it right or not at all, huh?!! :sm23: Wondering why your job has anything to do with the co-worker? Sounds like your new boss is scared of you all!! xxxx


I agree with June! Perhaps it is time the\ female workers, or just those who's jobs he wants to simplify, need to confront this person, in some form or other! I always thought that bosses were the tough ones, seems like you & your female Co-workers are the ones to watch, and I thought you were such a sweet person, like the rest of our group! ????❣???????????? :sm23:

Please keep us posted on how he progresses, in his *"BOSS"* position! He might end up being devoured *ALIVE*! :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but very frosty Norfolk. Knit and natter this morning then home to a wild boar casserole which is slowly cooking away in the oven and that's it for the day. Have a good one whatever you are up to. xx





nitz8catz said:


> That sounds great.


So Jacki, Does Wild Boar taste anything like regular Pork, or is it totally different????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> June I've never had any success planting hyacinths outside. They end up twiggy looking. Hope yours does better.





nitz8catz said:


> I planted a particularly lovely one outside. It became a miniature with skimpy flowers, but it has lasted for years.


Did these Hyacinths come already potted, or did you pot them yourself? 
When ever I have tried planting anything that was given to me in me pot, think Chrysanthemums for Mothers Day, I have never had any success with them growing in the garden; even though I followed the directions on the back of the tag! :sm13:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you had a good one.
> It's Hump day now.


This is one thing that took me a while to understand; but when someone told me what it was, I still didn't really get it. I think it is because of working sheff work for the majority of my working life, and the roster being done over 14 days and not 5. I did enjoy my Hump days tho; because I usually ended up with at least one Wednesday off, each fortnight! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> So Jacki, Does Wild Boar taste anything like regular Pork, or is it totally different????? xoxoxo


Totally different, difficult to describe it has a sort of herby taste all of its own. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a frosty, slightly cloudy Norfolk. Going to do the ironing in a minute, maybe write my Christmas cards and then this afternoon having my knee scanned at long last although will probably have to then wait for the results. So much excitement in one day :sm16:. Back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Totally different, difficult to describe it has a sort of herby taste all of its own. xx


That would be an interesting meal to have, unfortunately I possibly won't get to try it, unless it becomes available over here! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty, slightly cloudy Norfolk. Going to do the ironing in a minute, maybe write my Christmas cards and then this afternoon having my knee scanned at long last although will probably have to then wait for the results. So much excitement in one day :sm16:. Back later, have a good day. xx


I hope you get a good result from the scan, and don't have too much of a problem with it! xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> What day is it? We just had taco's, must be Tuesday.
> Our excitement for today was going to get blood tests. Mr. Wonderful was not up to getting his test yesterday. Yesterday he felt better in the a.m. and did so much that he slept from two in the afternoon until early this a.m. It is now 4 p.m. and he is back resting. We sure do not bounce back like we use to. I can tell he is getting better. His breathing is better and I can now understand him when he talks. The breathing tube really made his voice scratchy and soft.


So glad things are getting better, including Mr Wonderful! Long may it continue!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very nice hat, hope she doesn't lose it, too early in the Winter Months! ???? xoxoxo


I'm going to embroider a name tape to sew inside!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did these Hyacinths come already potted, or did you pot them yourself?
> When ever I have tried planting anything that was given to me in me pot, think Chrysanthemums for Mothers Day, I have never had any success with them growing in the garden; even though I followed the directions on the back of the tag! :sm13:


They came already potted. I so wanted to take them up to give to Jacky but they would have got battered on the train journey! :sm26: :sm16: :sm03: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty, slightly cloudy Norfolk. Going to do the ironing in a minute, maybe write my Christmas cards and then this afternoon having my knee scanned at long last although will probably have to then wait for the results. So much excitement in one day :sm16:. Back later, have a good day. xx


I really hope today will bring some answers that will lead to some action which will lead to you having a much better knee!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I am meeting up with Miriam shortly and we will get the bus to Greenwich for a few hours. There is a lovely shop there where I hope to buy my dgs's Christmas present. There is also an indoor craft market and lots of places to eat lunch!!

I finished my Lala's Simple Shawl last night, will post a pic when it's been blocked, I am pleased with it though!!

Have a good one everybody, stay warm - or cool in Judi's case!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the scan shows what is wrong and that it can easily be fixed. Worried after amount of time the fix might be more involved than if done months ago. 
It seems you were just ironing. Guess that is not a one time and done forever chore. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty,
> cloudy Norfolk. Going to do the ironing in a minute, maybe write my Christmas cards and then this afternoon having my knee scanned at long last although will probably have to then wait for the results. So much excitement in one day :sm16:. Back later, have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. A day shopping and eating with a friend sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.
The Lala shawl is a great pattern. Easy to do and gives great results. Waiting to see your latest masterpiece. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I am meeting up with Miriam shortly and we will get the bus to Greenwich for a few hours. There is a lovely shop there where I hope to buy my dgs's Christmas present. There is also an indoor craft market and lots of places to eat lunch!!
> 
> I finished my Lala's Simple Shawl last night, will post a pic when it's been blocked, I am pleased with it though!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm - or cool in Judi's case!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. A day shopping and eating with a friend sounds like a lovely way to spend the day.
> The Lala shawl is a great pattern. Easy to do and gives great results. Waiting to see your latest masterpiece.


Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Our days have been busy hauling in packages from the front porch. Seems someone went a bit crazy with online ordering on the pre-Christmas sales. Alas, most of the packages are for me. All things I needed, but wait until the 50% off sales before I buy them. Well, I really did not need the yarn, but that total order was only $35.00. I worked hard using up my single skeins of yarn when I made the 100 hats to donate. I replaced those skeins so I can start knitting more hats. I do have 3 empty bins in the yarn closet waiting to be filled. 
The best and biggest box was for a larger newer instant pot. It is a combination instant pot and air fryer. I used both my instant pot and air fryer a lot so this unit should be very useful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Our days have been busy hauling in packages from the front porch. Seems someone went a bit crazy with online ordering on the pre-Christmas sales. Alas, most of the packages are for me. All things I needed, but wait until the 50% off sales before I buy them. Well, I really did not need the yarn, but that total order was only $35.00. I worked hard using up my single skeins of yarn when I made the 100 hats to donate. I replaced those skeins so I can start knitting more hats. I do have 3 empty bins in the yarn closet waiting to be filled.
> The best and biggest box was for a larger newer instant pot. It is a combination instant pot and air fryer. I used both my instant pot and air fryer a lot so this unit should be very useful.


Three empty yarn bins?? Well of course you had to fill them up, no question about it!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks great. Does not appear to need any blocking. I really like the top you are wearing. It compliments Lala and would look great on it's own.



London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wish I had kept track of what I ordered, when ordered, and from whom. 
It was fun yesterday opening a package because I did not remember what I ordered from that place. Almost like opening a present from me to me.
The worse part is lifting and lugging the packages in the house. I have a chair sitting on the porch hoping the packages would be set on there. Alas, they are always on the ground. I think it might be against the rules to put packages on the chair as even envelopes are put on the ground.



London Girl said:


> Three empty yarn bins?? Well of course you had to fill them up, no question about it!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Looks great. Does not appear to need any blocking. I really like the top you are wearing. It compliments Lala and would look great on it's own.


Thank you, I like it too, it is thick enough to keep me warm in this chilly weather but not too bulky. Shhh, I think it came from my charity shop!! ????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I really hope today will bring some answers that will lead to some action which will lead to you having a much better knee!! xxxx


And no crutches, but they did get us parked nearer the entrance at Sandringham. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And no crutches, but they did get us parked nearer the entrance at Sandringham. xxxx


Yes that's true, carry them with you always!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the scan shows what is wrong and that it can easily be fixed. Worried after amount of time the fix might be more involved than if done months ago.
> It seems you were just ironing. Guess that is not a one time and done forever chore.


No but all done now until the next lot. Fingers are well and truly crossed that there is nothing too wrong with my knee. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Looks great, love the colours. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Our days have been busy hauling in packages from the front porch. Seems someone went a bit crazy with online ordering on the pre-Christmas sales. Alas, most of the packages are for me. All things I needed, but wait until the 50% off sales before I buy them. Well, I really did not need the yarn, but that total order was only $35.00. I worked hard using up my single skeins of yarn when I made the 100 hats to donate. I replaced those skeins so I can start knitting more hats. I do have 3 empty bins in the yarn closet waiting to be filled.
> The best and biggest box was for a larger newer instant pot. It is a combination instant pot and air fryer. I used both my instant pot and air fryer a lot so this unit should be very useful.


All very necessary things. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -7'C (19'F). We have lake effect flurries occurring all day as the wind blows from the northwest. I have everything layered. Hats, mitts, and scarf and cowl. We don't have anything happening here but Whitby is getting some. Overnight we are getting a lot more snow.
There are changes happening at work. The boss' boss' boss is talking about transferring our duties to the people who are paid less than us. And he wants us to do projects. Probably because the project team has mostly moved on to other jobs in other places and that way he wouldn't have to hire anyone new. Only two of our group actually have done projects and want to do projects. The rest of us are happy to do the work but don't want the headaches of tons of paperwork and way too many meetings. At least 3 of my group are talking retiring again. The boss' boss' boss is hoping to have everything contracted out in 5 years. Because employees are the biggest cost in any service delivery business. (Guess who delivers the service????)
Today is the first Knitting and Crochet gathering at work at lunchtime. I've packed a sandwich so I can eat quickly before and see how the group works. I'm hoping they got the owner of the LYS in Whitby to come to introduce everyone to yarny goodness. I know that owner. She's a bubbly lady. 
And tonight is Knit Night at the LYS in Cobourg.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No but all done now until the next lot. Fingers are well and truly crossed that there is nothing too wrong with my knee. xx


My fingers are crossed for you too.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:44 am EST and -7'C (19'F). We have lake effect flurries occurring all day as the wind blows from the northwest. I have everything layered. Hats, mitts, and scarf and cowl. We don't have anything happening here but Whitby is getting some. Overnight we are getting a lot more snow.
> There are changes happening at work. The boss' boss' boss is talking about transferring our duties to the people who are paid less than us. And he wants us to do projects. Probably because the project team has mostly moved on to other jobs in other places and that way he wouldn't have to hire anyone new. Only two of our group actually have done projects and want to do projects. The rest of us are happy to do the work but don't want the headaches of tons of paperwork and way too many meetings. At least 3 of my group are talking retiring again. The boss' boss' boss is hoping to have everything contracted out in 5 years. Because employees are the biggest cost in any service delivery business. (Guess who delivers the service????)
> Today is the first Knitting and Crochet gathering at work at lunchtime. I've packed a sandwich so I can eat quickly before and see how the group works. I'm hoping they got the owner of the LYS in Whitby to come to introduce everyone to yarny goodness. I know that owner. She's a bubbly lady.
> And tonight is Knit Night at the LYS in Cobourg.


The boss 'boss' boss is going to find himself with an empty office if he isn't careful and no-one to do any sort of work. Enjoy tonight. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And no crutches, but they did get us parked nearer the entrance at Sandringham. xxxx


We don't have enough handicapped parking. I have seen people navigating the walk from the parking garage to the building on crutches because all the handicap parking places were already taken.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, all very necessary. Especially the underclothing.????????


Barn-dweller said:


> All very necessary things. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, I like it too, it is thick enough to keep me warm in this chilly weather but not too bulky. Shhh, I think it came from my charity shop!! ????


Nothing wrong with reusing wool.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish I had kept track of what I ordered, when ordered, and from whom.
> It was fun yesterday opening a package because I did not remember what I ordered from that place. Almost like opening a present from me to me.
> The worse part is lifting and lugging the packages in the house. I have a chair sitting on the porch hoping the packages would be set on there. Alas, they are always on the ground. I think it might be against the rules to put packages on the chair as even envelopes are put on the ground.


You could always get your honeydoer to make a package box for the porch with higher bottom so you could reach all the packages.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Often all the handicapped parking spaces are filled in my little corner of the world. That is why ordering online and having the items delivered to my car is so useful to me. 


nitz8catz said:


> We don't have enough handicapped parking. I have seen people navigating the walk from the parking garage to the building on crutches because all the handicap parking places were already taken.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Our days have been busy hauling in packages from the front porch. Seems someone went a bit crazy with online ordering on the pre-Christmas sales. Alas, most of the packages are for me. All things I needed, but wait until the 50% off sales before I buy them. Well, I really did not need the yarn, but that total order was only $35.00. I worked hard using up my single skeins of yarn when I made the 100 hats to donate. I replaced those skeins so I can start knitting more hats. I do have 3 empty bins in the yarn closet waiting to be filled.
> The best and biggest box was for a larger newer instant pot. It is a combination instant pot and air fryer. I used both my instant pot and air fryer a lot so this unit should be very useful.


Did you get the Ninja Foodi, Pressure Cooker, Steamer & Air Fryer w/TenderCrisp Technology Pressure & Crisping Lid? I've been eyeing that appliance.
It sounds like you got some good deals.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


That does look nice and warm. And it's a good colour too.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Because so many places have porch pirates I believe many homes with have some sort of package box to prevent thefts. I will add it to his list of things to do.



nitz8catz said:


> You could always get your honeydoer to make a package box for the porch with higher bottom so you could reach all the packages.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I am meeting up with Miriam shortly and we will get the bus to Greenwich for a few hours. There is a lovely shop there where I hope to buy my dgs's Christmas present. There is also an indoor craft market and lots of places to eat lunch!!
> 
> I finished my Lala's Simple Shawl last night, will post a pic when it's been blocked, I am pleased with it though!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm - or cool in Judi's case!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Sounds like a good day out.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm going to embroider a name tape to sew inside!!! xxxx


My DD once had a coat stolen from her at school. Luckily she remembered I had put her name inside. The girl who had stolen the coat denied it and said it was hers, but the teacher asked to see the inside and my daughter's name was inside.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That would be an interesting meal to have, unfortunately I possibly won't get to try it, unless it becomes available over here! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


It's available here because we have feral boars. And they are problems, so hunters are allowed to take as many as they see. Usually they are made into sausages, as sometimes the meat is tough.
We have a lot of sausages around here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did these Hyacinths come already potted, or did you pot them yourself?
> When ever I have tried planting anything that was given to me in me pot, think Chrysanthemums for Mothers Day, I have never had any success with them growing in the garden; even though I followed the directions on the back of the tag! :sm13:


I've never had much luck with Chysanthemums. They seem to be happier in the pot. Especially when pot-bound.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I agree with June! Perhaps it is time the\ female workers, or just those who's jobs he wants to simplify, need to confront this person, in some form or other! I always thought that bosses were the tough ones, seems like you & your female Co-workers are the ones to watch, and I thought you were such a sweet person, like the rest of our group! ????❣???????????? :sm23:
> 
> Please keep us posted on how he progresses, in his *"BOSS"* position! He might end up being devoured *ALIVE*! :sm04: :sm23: :sm04: :sm23:


One of my female co-workers resembles a bulldog. She used to block the doorway of the old boss so he couldn't get away and then talk to him until she had said her piece. The rest of us aren't push-overs, but we're not as aggressive as the bulldog!
We have asked the new boss for several meetings but he keeps cancelling. He wants his boss to be available for the meetings so he doesn't face us alone and his boss has been busy, so the meetings have been cancelled again and again. Hopefully we will get one in the new year.
We used to report directly to his boss years ago. (New boss is younger than my daughter)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I knew you didn't like Cacti Susan, but I also know that you appreciate flowers; and the white ones smell delicious! Ã°ÂÂ¥Â°Ã°ÂÂ¤Â
> The main thing is that they are so hard to kill even when we had those 50ÃÂ°C days that we had! My regular flower plants; except my Native Plants, mostly died, in that Heatwave. :sm06: :sm09: :sm16:
> 
> DH & I have Miss 11's School Variety Show tonight, & unfortunately it is going to be very hot (Well, it is Summer time), and on top of that, I have a bad headache. So I shall lose up with medication, and head off to the local Primary School, and meet up with the family, and have a good time! xoxoxo


Your cacti look lovely. They seem a good choice for your environment.
There is a cacti up here in Canada. Prickly pear cactus. It grows in sandy soil in the sun, so it won't grow in my backyard. It does make a fruit which they sell in the local grocery store.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> What day is it? We just had taco's, must be Tuesday.
> Our excitement for today was going to get blood tests. Mr. Wonderful was not up to getting his test yesterday. Yesterday he felt better in the a.m. and did so much that he slept from two in the afternoon until early this a.m. It is now 4 p.m. and he is back resting. We sure do not bounce back like we use to. I can tell he is getting better. His breathing is better and I can now understand him when he talks. The breathing tube really made his voice scratchy and soft.


I'm on Thursday.
I'm glad that you are seeing improvement in Mr. Wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls I'm at Stephens tucked up in bed. I've had a lovely dinner. Spaghetti bolognaise,followed by apple strudel and ice cream. It was lovely. Margaret went out with the WI yesterday for her Christmas lunch to an hotel in Saltburn and she said it was rubbish. There were twenty of them, they were all booked and chose their meals while they booked it so that everything should have been all ready. Nope, it didn't happen. Some were getting cross. A few of them ordered Eton mess. And when it came it was marangue with caramel and toffee ice cream. One woman asked the waiter what was Eton mess about it? Anyway a few complained and they were told the usual chef wasn't in. So because of all the complaints they offered them a free tea or coffee. Not good enough ,I don't think. Well. They'll just have to vote with their feet and don't go back to that hotel. It was $17 for a 2 course meal.
> 
> I don't think I'm coming to Stephens at the weekend. I don't mind really. I want to catch up on some washing and they are going Christmas shopping. Better them than me. I've actually got hold of Wendy's number and I'm thinking of calling to see her. I might phone first because some days when you are first bereaved you just feel like s*** and don't always want company. I'll play it by ear.
> 
> Well, that seems to be all for today. I hope everyone who's not been up to their normal selves are feeling a bit better. Jinx, still sending hugs to you both, and Angela, I wish you were back on here and feel better since you are beginning to pull round. Love yawl. Xxx


That hotel would have been smart to offer a free 1 course meal when the regular chef was there. Might be time to train their backup chef?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> It's available here because we have feral boars. And they are problems, so hunters are allowed to take as many as they see. Usually they are made into sausages, as sometimes the meat is tough.
> We have a lot of sausages around here.


I wasn't sure how it would cook up so made a casserole and stuck it in the oven for at least 3 hours, almost guaranteed to be tender. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Blue sky and sunshine all day again today. Driving home from the airport today along the seafront I had to put my hand up to my face as the sun was so hot through the window!
> 
> It is now a starlit sky so it will be cold when we have to go out shortly to a meeting.


I hope you get more blue sky and sunshine.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure how it would cook up so made a casserole and stuck it in the oven for at least 3 hours, almost guaranteed to be tender. xx


That sounds good. You probably got a farmed boar. I don't think they would ship feral meat when they don't know it's history.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds good. You probably got a farmed boar. I don't think they would ship feral meat when they don't know it's history.


We do have some boar roaming wild especially in the Forest of Dean, a whole bunch were released from a farm years ago and are now breeding in the wild. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Because so many places have porch pirates I believe many homes with have some sort of package box to prevent thefts. I will add it to his list of things to do.


We haven't had porch pirates yet. We have had some deliveries where the driver left the package on the porch without even ringing the bell even though DD is here all day.
We have had children up on the porch riding log deer decorations until they broke.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great day at Waddesdon yesterday, but boy was I tired last night. Slept right round the clock, but it was worth it. Now off to lunch with the coven. Catch up at some point.

Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

3HOURS! Well at least it did not overheat the house as it is winter. Some of the instant pot recipes call for 0 minutes on pressure cook. I sure hate messing around making meals. Fast and easy are more my speed. I am sure I will never make boar.



Barn-dweller said:


> I wasn't sure how it would cook up so made a casserole and stuck it in the oven for at least 3 hours, almost guaranteed to be tender. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Thursday. To be able to sleep like that, no matter how tired I am is but a dream for me. Glad you got recharged and are ready for today's adventures.????????????



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Had a great day at Waddesdon yesterday, but boy was I tired last night. Slept right round the clock, but it was worth it. Now off to lunch with the coven. Catch up at some point.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> What day is it? We just had taco's, must be Tuesday.
> Our excitement for today was going to get blood tests. Mr. Wonderful was not up to getting his test yesterday. Yesterday he felt better in the a.m. and did so much that he slept from two in the afternoon until early this a.m. It is now 4 p.m. and he is back resting. We sure do not bounce back like we use to. I can tell he is getting better. His breathing is better and I can now understand him when he talks. The breathing tube really made his voice scratchy and soft.


It's good to hear he is improving. Keep it up!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I wish I had kept track of what I ordered, when ordered, and from whom.
> It was fun yesterday opening a package because I did not remember what I ordered from that place. Almost like opening a present from me to me.
> The worse part is lifting and lugging the packages in the house. I have a chair sitting on the porch hoping the packages would be set on there. Alas, they are always on the ground. I think it might be against the rules to put packages on the chair as even envelopes are put on the ground.


That is just perverse, especially when delivering to elderly people. Put a notice on the chair - please place packages here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you get more blue sky and sunshine.


It's cloudy today. The heating was off at the meeting last night so it was a quick meeting!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> 3HOURS! Well at least it did not overheat the house as it is winter. Some of the instant pot recipes call for 0 minutes on pressure cook. I sure hate messing around making meals. Fast and easy are more my speed. I am sure I will never make boar.


The easiest meals are ones you can put in the oven and forget about for hours. With no problems if left longer than planned.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> 3HOURS! Well at least it did not overheat the house as it is winter. Some of the instant pot recipes call for 0 minutes on pressure cook. I sure hate messing around making meals. Fast and easy are more my speed. I am sure I will never make boar.


You'll never know what you are missing :sm23: Leaving something to cook in the oven is hardly hard work, actually I went off to knit and natter and just let it get on with itself. Did some potatoes when I came home and all done. Enough left to heat up today so just potatoes again. I love a leftovers day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> The easiest meals are ones you can put in the oven and forget about for hours. With no problems if left longer than planned.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The easiest meals are ones you can put in the oven and forget about for hours. With no problems if left longer than planned.


Twins day today.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not comfortable leaving appliances, washer, dryer, dishwasher, oven etc. on when I leave the house. I think of fire and floods. You are right I will never know what I am missing. I cringe just thinking about you eating it. ????????????‍????


Barn-dweller said:


> You'll never know what you are missing :sm23: Leaving something to cook in the oven is hardly hard work, actually I went off to knit and natter and just let it get on with itself. Did some potatoes when I came home and all done. Enough left to heat up today so just potatoes again. I love a leftovers day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a frosty, slightly cloudy Norfolk. Going to do the ironing in a minute, maybe write my Christmas cards and then this afternoon having my knee scanned at long last although will probably have to then wait for the results. So much excitement in one day :sm16:. Back later, have a good day. xx


I hope you can hear soon about the results of your scan and that they can get on with helping you feel better. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


The shawl and you both look wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The boss 'boss' boss is going to find himself with an empty office if he isn't careful and no-one to do any sort of work. Enjoy tonight. xx


Ditto from me, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am not comfortable leaving appliances, washer, dryer, dishwasher, oven etc. on when I leave the house. I think of fire and floods. You are right I will never know what I am missing. I cringe just thinking about you eating it. ????????????‍????


DH was in the house while it was on. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is what I have been busy doing while sitting in waiting rooms. Trying to devise a pattern. I change something on each new one. After I have about 20 done I might be satisfied with the pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels. I hope your day goes well. Enjoy Knit Night. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's 45F and cloudy here at the moment. Leaving in about an hour to meet a friend for breakfast and then another friend late in the morning for coffee and a visit. Have a great day/afternoon/evening! Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is what I have been busy doing while sitting in waiting rooms. Trying to devise a pattern. I change something on each new one. After I have about 20 done I might be satisfied with the pattern.


They look great! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm going to embroider a name tape to sew inside!!! xxxx


Make sure it is attached really well to her hat. sometimes these things can almost magically disappear! :sm06: :sm14: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> This is what I have been busy doing while sitting in waiting rooms. Trying to devise a pattern. I change something on each new one. After I have about 20 done I might be satisfied with the pattern.


Cute. xx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They came already potted. I so wanted to take them up to give to Jacky but they would have got battered on the train journey! :sm26: :sm16: :sm03: xxxx


Oh well, there is always next time. If you pack it in something like a shopping bag, that has some padding, you might find it travels better than you thought, but then again, your train travel might be a little different to ours. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but chilly London! I am meeting up with Miriam shortly and we will get the bus to Greenwich for a few hours. There is a lovely shop there where I hope to buy my dgs's Christmas present. There is also an indoor craft market and lots of places to eat lunch!!
> 
> I finished my Lala's Simple Shawl last night, will post a pic when it's been blocked, I am pleased with it though!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm - or cool in Judi's case!! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Thanks June, I am very cool atm, I might even need to turn the cooler off, and see how I go. B H would be saying that there would be iceblocks hanging from the ceiling. It is a little cool, but I like it like that! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Look who took a fancy to my shawl!! ð


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Look who took a fancy to my shawl!! ð


I don't blame her! She looks lovely! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, how special.


London Girl said:


> Look who took a fancy to my shawl!! ð


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks jinx, I have decided to wear it under my coat, even though it isn't blocked! Oooh, I am a little rebel!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


It looks great, and the colours are certainly yours! No-one would know if it was blocked, or not; You Rebel, you! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Our days have been busy hauling in packages from the front porch. Seems someone went a bit crazy with online ordering on the pre-Christmas sales. Alas, most of the packages are for me. All things I needed, but wait until the 50% off sales before I buy them. Well, I really did not need the yarn, but that total order was only $35.00. I worked hard using up my single skeins of yarn when I made the 100 hats to donate. I replaced those skeins so I can start knitting more hats. I do have 3 empty bins in the yarn closet waiting to be filled.
> The best and biggest box was for a larger newer instant pot. It is a combination instant pot and air fryer. I used both my instant pot and air fryer a lot so this unit should be very useful.


If you worked hard to empty those yarn bins, then you absolutely did the correct thing and I have heard how often you use your pots also, so it is only good sense, that you get yourself another one! if you have, and if you have 3 of them, you will have them much longer, before they begin to not work properly! :sm06: :sm17: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No but all done now until the next lot. Fingers are well and truly crossed that there is nothing too wrong with my knee. xx


Mine are also crossed for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We don't have enough handicapped parking. I have seen people navigating the walk from the parking garage to the building on crutches because all the handicap parking places were already taken.


There are never enough Disabled Parking places, anywhere. I have only seen one Car Parking facility, with more places than are usually available, and that is the Car Park that was built for the new Royal Adelaide Hospital. I have only seen two of the Parking levels, but each of those levels had a complete Bank of Disabled Car Parks, so many more than I am used to seeing! I was in shock for a little while after I saw that car Park! :sm06: :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've never had much luck with Chysanthemums. They seem to be happier in the pot. Especially when pot-bound.


I planted some, in one of the houses I used to live in, and those gnew very well, so I always accepted them already in pots. I haven't had much success, for many years now, so I haven't bothered with much, so now there are only the Cacti, and a few Native trees. I think I will try again, and begin getting the ground ready first! I might have more success then! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my female co-workers resembles a bulldog. She used to block the doorway of the old boss so he couldn't get away and then talk to him until she had said her piece. The rest of us aren't push-overs, but we're not as aggressive as the bulldog!
> We have asked the new boss for several meetings but he keeps cancelling. He wants his boss to be available for the meetings so he doesn't face us alone and his boss has been busy, so the meetings have been cancelled again and again. Hopefully we will get one in the new year.
> We used to report directly to his boss years ago. (New boss is younger than my daughter)


Well if he is a boss, perhaps he needs to wear his BIG BOY PANTS; but if he is afraid of his staff/workers, perhaps he should think about what level of Employment he should be doing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Your cacti look lovely. They seem a good choice for your environment.
> There is a cacti up here in Canada. Prickly pear cactus. It grows in sandy soil in the sun, so it won't grow in my backyard. It does make a fruit which they sell in the local grocery store.


There are patches of that growing in many places around my State, and I have eaten the frost, which is quite nice, but it is a toxic weed here, because I think the climate, and the soil are ideal for it xoxoxo.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's absolutely freezing and we have a cold wind. I'm home from Stephens. I called at the crem and the flowers I bought yesterday were starting to go black with the cold. I was a bit annoyed with that but they aren't lasting in this weather at all. Stephen has suggested silk flowers for the winter. I don't know. I like real flowers really. We will see. I haven't phoned Wendy yet. Maybe tomorrow. I didn't call at Asda today. Sorry jinx. It is Thursday. I felt that I had enough food in. I'm not going up to see the family this weekend. I want to catch up on some washing and stay warm.

Richard was out last night filming with his bosses. I don't think he was keen but..... He said it was a gym and very noisy, cramped and hot. He was only out 2 hrs and got a lot of photos on camera. I'm going to try and wrap up for Christmas this weekend. 

I think that's my lot...oh no....when I put the stems of Alberts flowers in the waste one in the crem I didn't realise but I threw my scissors away with it all....ill have to get another pair. I thought I'd put them in my pocket but I hadn't. I shouldn't be let out on my own. Love yawl....jinx hope you and mr h are still on the mend.

Josephine, I hope this French traffic strike does not spoil your plans. The whole world is striking or moaning about something. Love yawl again.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Three empty yarn bins?? Well of course you had to fill them up, no question about it!!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Sorry June, but. Can't get the photo tonight. I'm back to little blue squares with a white question mark inside. It's always happening. And on avatars. But not everyone's. The pictures will come through when they are ready. Everything else does what it likes, when it likes, so why not photos????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That hotel would have been smart to offer a free 1 course meal when the regular chef was there. Might be time to train their backup chef?


I just think the waiter lied....????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am not comfortable leaving appliances, washer, dryer, dishwasher, oven etc. on when I leave the house. I think of fire and floods. You are right I will never know what I am missing. I cringe just thinking about you eating it. ????????????‍????


I'm the same as you jinx....I don't leave anything like that on. I remember a few years ago phoning up about my washer as it broke down and it was still under guarantee and the lady said I should never leave the automatic on if I wasn't in the house. Margaret nearly had a fire with her previous dishwasher. I don't think you can be too careful. There are so many items and transport that get recalled.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Can you go to newest pictures and see the pictures that way? ???????? https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-post-attachment-list



grandma susan said:


> Sorry June, but. Can't get the photo tonight. I'm back to little blue squares with a white question mark inside. It's always happening. And on avatars. But not everyone's. The pictures will come through when they are ready. Everything else does what it likes, when it likes, so why not photos????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's absolutely freezing and we have a cold wind. I'm home from Stephens. I called at the crem and the flowers I bought yesterday were starting to go black with the cold. I was a bit annoyed with that but they aren't lasting in this weather at all. Stephen has suggested silk flowers for the winter. I don't know. I like real flowers really. We will see. I haven't phoned Wendy yet. Maybe tomorrow. I didn't call at Asda today. Sorry jinx. It is Thursday. I felt that I had enough food in. I'm not going up to see the family this weekend. I want to catch up on some washing and stay warm.
> 
> Richard was out last night filming with his bosses. I don't think he was keen but..... He said it was a gym and very noisy, cramped and hot. He was only out 2 hrs and got a lot of photos on camera. I'm going to try and wrap up for Christmas this weekend.
> 
> ...


DS is driving and taking the ferry. Hopefully he'll be ok. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Look who took a fancy to my shawl!! ð


Did you get it back? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Home from my scan, not a lot to report, just lay there for 20 mins. while the machine beeped and chugged away and that was it. Now have to wait about two weeks for the results to get sent to the doctor and then wait for an appointment with him. Can see this going on after Christmas. Oh well the process has started. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you get it back? xxxx


No, she loved it so much and was cold so I gave it to her! She did buy me lunch though!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Home from my scan, not a lot to report, just lay there for 20 mins. while the machine beeped and chugged away and that was it. Now have to wait about two weeks for the results to get sent to the doctor and then wait for an appointment with him. Can see this going on after Christmas. Oh well the process has started. xx


That's the only way to look at it, at least you're now off the starting blocks!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's the only way to look at it, at least you're now off the starting blocks!! xxxx


Yes, it is. Now to get your eyes sorted out, Jacky. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> No, she loved it so much and was cold so I gave it to her! She did buy me lunch though!! xxxx


Thought you might. It's who you are. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. Now to get your eyes sorted out, Jacky. :sm01: xxxooo


Still waiting for that to progress. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Still waiting for that to progress. xx


I hope they get moving on it for you soon. :sm16: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought you might. It's who you are. xxxx


Yes, it is. A very generous soul. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are patches of that growing in many places around my State, and I have eaten the #frost#, which is quite nice, but it is a toxic weed here, because I think the climate, and the soil are ideal for it xoxoxo.


#frost# was supposed to read # Fruit#, which has bright red flesh, but I can't describe the flavour any more!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a mild and rainy Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much this week but it has been rather busy. This morning more sewing up the town and then off to watch LM in her ballet this afternoon.

Have a good Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy and damp Norfolk but at least it's a bit warmer. Sent DH off shopping and a getting up the strength to fight the duvets, ie. change the bed. Will see how long that takes me before I decide what else to do, plenty of things queueing up to be done. Have a good day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and -5'C (23'F). There is light snow coming down and it is to continue until lunch. Last night they said 6" but this morning, it will now be 4".
I went to the craft lunch at work and met 7 lovely crocheters. They were mostly from the Health Department (nurses) and they were crocheting blankets for baby showers and Christmas gifts. One lady was making pom poms with a lovely device that her brother had made for her. And apparently they have pom pom banners all over their cubicles. We were told not to decorate our cubicles for Christmas because it didn't look professional.
Knit Night was light, but had lots of banter. The owner's husband was there. He knits dog sweaters. Several of us are making the same shawl.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

We are getting a little high in the page number. I should be creating a new thread soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Norfolk but at least it's a bit warmer. Sent DH off shopping and a getting up the strength to fight the duvets, ie. change the bed. Will see how long that takes me before I decide what else to do, plenty of things queueing up to be done. Have a good day. xx


You're not 100% yet. I think the duvets are enough. At least until you have had a suitable rest between chores.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and rainy Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much this week but it has been rather busy. This morning more sewing up the town and then off to watch LM in her ballet this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone. xx


Happy Friday.
Honestly, when are you not busy, dear?
xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> #frost# was supposed to read # Fruit#, which has bright red flesh, but I can't describe the flavour any more!


I understood. Spellcheck fail :sm01: 
Prickly pear fruit smells sort of like a cucumber, tastes like a bland melon, and texture is comparable to a kiwi fruit.
The paddles of the prickly pear plant are also used as a vegetable in Mexican food, but they are a little tough and taste like okra.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, she loved it so much and was cold so I gave it to her! She did buy me lunch though!! xxxx


You'll have to make another one. :sm24: 
LaLa is a great shawl.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> You're not 100% yet. I think the duvets are enough. At least until you have had a suitable rest between chores.


OK so have won over the duvets so having a rest like you said. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

The fellow on the news desk wiped out on his bicycle on his way to work. (Yes, we have people who ride bicycles to work even in winter. ) One of my co-workers rides a bike all year round. He gets snow tires put on his bicycle for winter. He has been hit a couple of times. Even though he has bright reflective snow suits and blinky lights and a pool noodle strapped to his seat to keep cars 3 feet away from his bicycle. Some times the plows don't clear the road far enough away for a car to pass a bike. Oshawa has a LOT of bike lanes and paths but Whitby hasn't caught up yet. It has north/south lanes but not east/west lanes (????)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Home from my scan, not a lot to report, just lay there for 20 mins. while the machine beeped and chugged away and that was it. Now have to wait about two weeks for the results to get sent to the doctor and then wait for an appointment with him. Can see this going on after Christmas. Oh well the process has started. xx


Keep positive. Hopefully something shows up in the scan that can be sorted easily.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DS is driving and taking the ferry. Hopefully he'll be ok. Xx


He'll probably have lots of extra traffic. Hopefully he has an uneventful trip.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Can you go to newest pictures and see the pictures that way? ???????? https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-post-attachment-list


I had the same problem with the pictures not showing and I had to update my browser. It's been fine since then.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm the same as you jinx....I don't leave anything like that on. I remember a few years ago phoning up about my washer as it broke down and it was still under guarantee and the lady said I should never leave the automatic on if I wasn't in the house. Margaret nearly had a fire with her previous dishwasher. I don't think you can be too careful. There are so many items and transport that get recalled.


We had a hose split from the laundry machine downstairs while we were out. Luckily the floor drain is right in front of the machine so the whole basement didn't get wet, but we learned not to leave things on while we are not home. We have also had the dishwasher flood the kitchen overnight.
One of the ladies at Knit Night had her kitchen burned to the supports because a dog jumped up against the stove/cooker and turned on the burners. The knobs were at the front. Which is supposed to be safer than having the knobs at the back, which is where our knobs are located.
Our fires are usually limited to mum's cooking.
Also, nothing is put on the stove except pots that are in use for cooking. (I'm still working on mum for that one. She likes to leave towels on the stove.)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

There was no picture in that post "I am not a robot" !!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's absolutely freezing and we have a cold wind. I'm home from Stephens. I called at the crem and the flowers I bought yesterday were starting to go black with the cold. I was a bit annoyed with that but they aren't lasting in this weather at all. Stephen has suggested silk flowers for the winter. I don't know. I like real flowers really. We will see. I haven't phoned Wendy yet. Maybe tomorrow. I didn't call at Asda today. Sorry jinx. It is Thursday. I felt that I had enough food in. I'm not going up to see the family this weekend. I want to catch up on some washing and stay warm.
> 
> Richard was out last night filming with his bosses. I don't think he was keen but..... He said it was a gym and very noisy, cramped and hot. He was only out 2 hrs and got a lot of photos on camera. I'm going to try and wrap up for Christmas this weekend.
> 
> ...


If you stay with the real flowers, you will just have to change them more often.
I have one Christmas present wrapped and placed where the tree should be. The tree isn't up yet. 
The snowblower isn't out of the shed yet either. I think I will be busy this weekend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There are patches of that growing in many places around my State, and I have eaten the frost, which is quite nice, but it is a toxic weed here, because I think the climate, and the soil are ideal for it xoxoxo.


You have sun and sand. Yes, the prickly pear cacti would love that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well if he is a boss, perhaps he needs to wear his BIG BOY PANTS; but if he is afraid of his staff/workers, perhaps he should think about what level of Employment he should be doing! xoxoxo


His guys love him.
Most propeller-head tech guys are intimidated by women (any woman). And all the women on my team are older, so more like his mother in his eyes. He's younger than my daughter. With the exception of the bulldog lady, none of us are aggressive. Most of us don't care anymore what the rest of the employees are doing, so long as you let us do our job. And we have been doing the job for many years now and don't need much direction, except if someone else changes something in our environment, then we would appreciate if the boss would let us know that changes are being made.
(I've met his mother. She has a lot in common with the bulldog lady)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. The snow has become thicker and I intend to drive slowly.
Everyone have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend, if I don't get on later.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Thought you might. It's who you are. xxxx


I guess so, a bit of a softy!! She's another good friend and it made us both happy and I can always knit another one!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it is. A very generous soul. :sm02: xxxooo


As are all of you!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Norfolk but at least it's a bit warmer. Sent DH off shopping and a getting up the strength to fight the duvets, ie. change the bed. Will see how long that takes me before I decide what else to do, plenty of things queueing up to be done. Have a good day. xx


I bet that's fun when you're still on crutches!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and -5'C (23'F). There is light snow coming down and it is to continue until lunch. Last night they said 6" but this morning, it will now be 4".
> I went to the craft lunch at work and met 7 lovely crocheters. They were mostly from the Health Department (nurses) and they were crocheting blankets for baby showers and Christmas gifts. One lady was making pom poms with a lovely device that her brother had made for her. And apparently they have pom pom banners all over their cubicles. We were told not to decorate our cubicles for Christmas because it didn't look professional.
> Knit Night was light, but had lots of banter. The owner's husband was there. He knits dog sweaters. Several of us are making the same shawl.


It all sounds like good fun, in spite of you having to work!! That's a really good thing!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The fellow on the news desk wiped out on his bicycle on his way to work. (Yes, we have people who ride bicycles to work even in winter. ) One of my co-workers rides a bike all year round. He gets snow tires put on his bicycle for winter. He has been hit a couple of times. Even though he has bright reflective snow suits and blinky lights and a pool noodle strapped to his seat to keep cars 3 feet away from his bicycle. Some times the plows don't clear the road far enough away for a car to pass a bike. Oshawa has a LOT of bike lanes and paths but Whitby hasn't caught up yet. It has north/south lanes but not east/west lanes (????)


I have nothing but admiration for the biking-in-the-snow community, even though I think they must be completely insane!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had a hose split from the laundry machine downstairs while we were out. Luckily the floor drain is right in front of the machine so the whole basement didn't get wet, but we learned not to leave things on while we are not home. We have also had the dishwasher flood the kitchen overnight.
> One of the ladies at Knit Night had her kitchen burned to the supports because a dog jumped up against the stove/cooker and turned on the burners. The knobs were at the front. Which is supposed to be safer than having the knobs at the back, which is where our knobs are located.
> Our fires are usually limited to mum's cooking.
> Also, nothing is put on the stove except pots that are in use for cooking. (I'm still working on mum for that one. She likes to leave towels on the stove.)


Slightly connected story, we currently have a plumber on his knees in the kitchen, digging a hole in the floor to find the leak that I have been 'hearing' since last weekend! He's just told me it's probably going to be an insurance job as it is way down under the concrete, gulp!!!:sm06: :sm16: :sm14:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I found out the hard way that the oven is only for baking and not for storage. I locked the oven and set it on automatic clean cycle. A bag of chips stored in the oven broke into flames. Could not put out the flames as the door was locked. Amazingly the fire did not get severe before it cooled enough to unlock the door.
Speaking of baking I made 2 dozen cookies yesterday. They were a mess! I do not know what I did wrong but I ended up with a pile of crumbles. Someone shared a recipe that used only 3 ingredients. How could I mess that up? However, Mr. Wonderful ate some and said they were okay.



nitz8catz said:


> We had a hose split from the laundry machine downstairs while we were out. Luckily the floor drain is right in front of the machine so the whole basement didn't get wet, but we learned not to leave things on while we are not home. We have also had the dishwasher flood the kitchen overnight.
> One of the ladies at Knit Night had her kitchen burned to the supports because a dog jumped up against the stove/cooker and turned on the burners. The knobs were at the front. Which is supposed to be safer than having the knobs at the back, which is where our knobs are located.
> Our fires are usually limited to mum's cooking.
> Also, nothing is put on the stove except pots that are in use for cooking. (I'm still working on mum for that one. She likes to leave towels on the stove.)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, drive slowly and watch out for the other guy that is running five minutes late.


nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. The snow has become thicker and I intend to drive slowly.
> Everyone have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend, if I don't get on later.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I find gifting something gives me more pleasure than keeping it for myself.


London Girl said:


> I guess so, a bit of a softy!! She's another good friend and it made us both happy and I can always knit another one!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no. Sounds like a messy time consuming problem. Hope the leak is located and fixed quickly without to much disturbance to your life.


London Girl said:


> Slightly connected story, we currently have a plumber on his knees in the kitchen, digging a hole in the floor to find the leak that I have been 'hearing' since last weekend! He's just told me it's probably going to be an insurance job as it is way down under the concrete, gulp!!!:sm06: :sm16: :sm14:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope your fish fry Friday is a good day for you.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and rainy Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much this week but it has been rather busy. This morning more sewing up the town and then off to watch LM in her ballet this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is almost the weekend. Time to kick back and relax and leave the chores until Monday or Tuesday..


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Norfolk but at least it's a bit warmer. Sent DH off shopping and a getting up the strength to fight the duvets, ie. change the bed. Will see how long that takes me before I decide what else to do, plenty of things queueing up to be done. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This a.m. was the first time I am not a robot showed up for me. I dislike those pop ups that require you to type the figures shown in the box. Often cannot tell what the figures are and do not know if they are capitalized.



nitz8catz said:


> There was no picture in that post "I am not a robot" !!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I bet that's fun when you're still on crutches!! xxxx


Hilarious, but I won and the sheets are now washed and in the utility room waiting to dry. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Slightly connected story, we currently have a plumber on his knees in the kitchen, digging a hole in the floor to find the leak that I have been 'hearing' since last weekend! He's just told me it's probably going to be an insurance job as it is way down under the concrete, gulp!!!:sm06: :sm16: :sm14:


Oh hell, just what you need before Christmas. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> It is almost the weekend. Time to kick back and relax and leave the chores until Monday or Tuesday..


OK will do. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I find gifting something gives me more pleasure than keeping it for myself.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh no. Sounds like a messy time consuming problem. Hope the leak is located and fixed quickly without to much disturbance to your life.


Sadly, the guy couldn't find the leak as he didn't have a butch-enough drill and had other jobs booked for today. It has now turned into an insurance claim, two more guys coming tomorrow with a BIG drill to dig up the rest of the kitchen floor and maybe more!! I nearly had a heart attack when I couldn't find the insurance documents and had an awful feeling that I hadn't paid it but fortunately, I had, phew!!! Not sure where this is all going to go but I am trying to be optimistic, even though we have now had to turn off the water!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a mild and rainy Surrey. Sorry I've not been around much this week but it has been rather busy. This morning more sewing up the town and then off to watch LM in her ballet this afternoon.
> 
> Have a good Friday everyone. xx


Enjoy your day today. It sounds like another busy one. I'm sure LM will be great in her ballet. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> OK so have won over the duvets so having a rest like you said. xx :sm23:


Good plan! xxxoooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. The snow has become thicker and I intend to drive slowly.
> Everyone have a great Friday and a wonderful weekend, if I don't get on later.


Safe travels today, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Slightly connected story, we currently have a plumber on his knees in the kitchen, digging a hole in the floor to find the leak that I have been 'hearing' since last weekend! He's just told me it's probably going to be an insurance job as it is way down under the concrete, gulp!!!:sm06: :sm16: :sm14:


Yikes! That doesn't sound good. :sm03: I hope it can be repaired tomorrow -- sorry it has to be delayed overnight and you have no water! That's not going to be much fun. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yikes! That doesn't sound good. :sm03: I hope it can be repaired soon. xxxooo


Me too! We haven't claimed on the house insurance for 45 years but I bet the premium will shoot up next year and we'll have to pay £750 excess! Hey ho, life is what happens when you're making other plans!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! We haven't claimed on the house insurance for 45 years but I bet the premium will shoot up next year and we'll have to pay £750 excess! Hey ho, life is what happens when you're making other plans!! Xxxx


So sorry to hear about the water leak...sounds like a very expensive way to kick off the holidays.

I loved the scarf/shawl you made. It looks lovely on your friend. I would have gifted it also given the situation.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear about the water leak...sounds like a very expensive way to kick off the holidays.
> 
> I loved the scarf/shawl you made. It looks lovely on your friend. I would have gifted it also given the situation.


I know you would, what are we like?!! I'm glad we are the way we are!! Xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I know you would, what are we like?!! I'm glad we are the way we are!! Xxxx


I think this whole group is pretty like-minded when it comes to generosity.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think this whole group is pretty like-minded when it comes to generosity.


I do so agree!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, the guy couldn't find the leak as he didn't have a butch-enough drill and had other jobs booked for today. It has now turned into an insurance claim, two more guys coming tomorrow with a BIG drill to dig up the rest of the kitchen floor and maybe more!! I nearly had a heart attack when I couldn't find the insurance documents and had an awful feeling that I hadn't paid it but fortunately, I had, phew!!! Not sure where this is all going to go but I am trying to be optimistic, even though we have now had to turn off the water!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Oh good grief, I was going to say it never rains but it pours but perhaps a wet saying is not apt. :sm16: Sorry know what you are going through having had all the work done here. It'll all work out in the end and if the insurance is going to pay it'll be just the mess you're faced with. Perhaps you'd better leave home for a while. As you say, chin up and go with the flo. Oops I've done it again. I'll go away. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! We haven't claimed on the house insurance for 45 years but I bet the premium will shoot up next year and we'll have to pay £750 excess! Hey ho, life is what happens when you're making other plans!! Xxxx


I know and I agree completely! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh good grief, I was going to say it never rains but it pours but perhaps a wet saying is not apt. :sm16: Sorry know what you are going through having had all the work done here. It'll all work out in the end and if the insurance is going to pay it'll be just the mess you're faced with. Perhaps you'd better leave home for a while. As you say, chin up and go with the flo. Oops I've done it again. I'll go away. xxxx


Tee-hee, very witty!! The mains water enters from the front of the property and runs under the floor to the back so, there is a possibility that they will have to dig up at least part of the lounge too. Oh deep joy, they are the only two rooms we have downstairs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all. It's been a warm day today. 11C like a spring day. I've heard that we are going to have to brace ourselves for -10C and freezing fig. There's always something nice to look forward to.

I hadn't planned anything for today, except laundry, and that's all that happened. I had hot chocolate with Karen and Andrew then had sweet and sour chicken for lunch, then settled down to some sudokus AND an odd crossword. I've got nothing planned for tomorrow either. So it could be another uneventful day. I'm not going up to Stephens. I'll go on Wednesday, if we aren't -10C with freezing fog. ❄☃⛈????
Hope everyone that's on the mend is mending quickly and I'll catch up now. Love yawl. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, very witty!! The mains water enters from the front of the property and runs under the floor to the back so, there is a possibility that they will have to dig up at least part of the lounge too. Oh deep joy, they are the only two rooms we have downstairs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


What a nightmare for you two to have to deal with. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. It's been a warm day today. 11C like a spring day. I've heard that we are going to have to brace ourselves for -10C and freezing fig. There's always something nice to look forward to.
> 
> I hadn't planned anything for today, except laundry, and that's all that happened. I had hot chocolate with Karen and Andrew then had sweet and sour chicken for lunch, then settled down to some sudokus AND an odd crossword. I've got nothing planned for tomorrow either. So it could be another uneventful day. I'm not going up to Stephens. I'll go on Wednesday, if we aren't -10C with freezing fog. ❄☃⛈????
> Hope everyone that's on the mend is mending quickly and I'll catch up now. Love yawl. X


Wow, that's REALLY cold!! Get your thermals on girl!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What a nightmare for you two to have to deal with. xxxooo


DH is taking it very well! Me? Not so much!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Can you go to newest pictures and see the pictures that way? ???????? https://www.knittingparadise.com/newest-post-attachment-list


THANKYOU jinx I've tried it but I've got even more little blue bricks with a white question mark in it ???? Thought I'd send an umbrella emoji for you in case it's raining where you are.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Slightly connected story, we currently have a plumber on his knees in the kitchen, digging a hole in the floor to find the leak that I have been 'hearing' since last weekend! He's just told me it's probably going to be an insurance job as it is way down under the concrete, gulp!!!:sm06: :sm16: :sm14:


Oh I'm sorry for you June.. That happened to us about 4yrs ago. I could here a tap running all the time and Albert who didn't where hearing aids then, couldn't hear anything, so of course the noise didn't exist! Stephen came down and he said he'd heard it so we had (I say we, but I'm blowed if I did) we had to have concrete lured back under the corner of the house. What really made me cross was....the way Albert didn't believe me about hearing a leak so as the job could have been a lot more quickly done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I'm sorry for you June.. That happened to us about 4yrs ago. I could here a tap running all the time and Albert who didn't where hearing aids then, couldn't hear anything, so of course the noise didn't exist! Stephen came down and he said he'd heard it so we had (I say we, but I'm blowed if I did) we had to have concrete lured back under the corner of the house. What really made me cross was....the way Albert didn't believe me about hearing a leak so as the job could have been a lot more quickly done.


That's pretty much what happened here, Liv and I noticed it on Saturday but DH was all for just ignoring it!! Good job I insisted! Tomorrow should see the work sorted, I hope, then it will just be the insurance to sort out!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, very witty!! The mains water enters from the front of the property and runs under the floor to the back so, there is a possibility that they will have to dig up at least part of the lounge too. Oh deep joy, they are the only two rooms we have downstairs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


The invite still stands, anytime. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> DH is taking it very well! Me? Not so much!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Don't expect he's bothered really, I expect he will still get fed and have his computer. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> DH is taking it very well! Me? Not so much!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I wouldn't be either. I guess it's good that he doesn't seem too bothered. :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> The invite still stands, anytime. xxxx


Thanks Doll!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't expect he's bothered really, I expect he will still get fed and have his computer. xxxx


Yup!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I wouldn't be either. I guess it's good that he doesn't seem too bothered. :sm01: xxxooo


Hmmm, not being bothered also means unsupportive in this case!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear, that sounds like a drastic repair. Hoping they have the camera they can send down the pipes to show exactly where the problem is and that they can fix it without much more digging.
????????????


London Girl said:


> Tee-hee, very witty!! The mains water enters from the front of the property and runs under the floor to the back so, there is a possibility that they will have to dig up at least part of the lounge too. Oh deep joy, they are the only two rooms we have downstairs!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Same thing happened to me in regards to our car. I heard a noise, Harold said it was the radio, turned the radio off, Harold said it was the heater, turned the heater off, Harold said there was nothing wrong there was no noise. I ask if nothing was wrong why were flames shooting up from under the hood.????????????????


grandma susan said:


> Oh I'm sorry for you June.. That happened to us about 4yrs ago. I could here a tap running all the time and Albert who didn't where hearing aids then, couldn't hear anything, so of course the noise didn't exist! Stephen came down and he said he'd heard it so we had (I say we, but I'm blowed if I did) we had to have concrete lured back under the corner of the house. What really made me cross was....the way Albert didn't believe me about hearing a leak so as the job could have been a lot more quickly done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jinx said:


> Same thing happened to me in regards to our car. I heard a noise, Harold said it was the radio, turned the radio off, Harold said it was the heater, turned the heater off, Harold said there was nothing wrong there was no noise. I ask if nothing was wrong why were flames shooting up from under the hood.????????????????


Oh my, glad ours wasn't that dramatic.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear, that sounds like a drastic repair. Hoping they have the camera they can send down the pipes to show exactly where the problem is and that they can fix it without much more digging.
> ????????????


I'll let you know tomorrow how they get on!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Same thing happened to me in regards to our car. I heard a noise, Harold said it was the radio, turned the radio off, Harold said it was the heater, turned the heater off, Harold said there was nothing wrong there was no noise. I ask if nothing was wrong why were flames shooting up from under the hood.????????????????


Oh dear!! Glad you both go away with that one!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not being bothered also means unsupportive in this case!! Xxxx


I can imagine and that not being bothered is not a good thing. :sm03: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good very early morning (for me) from London. Up at this ridiculous time of the morning as the plumbers are here to dig up the floor in the kitchen and find/mend this darned leak! They were talking about the possibility of it being somewhere in the middle of the floor and that it would be better to re-route the pipes around the side of the house. Let's hope it doesn't come to that and they find it pretty soon, please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!

The kids will be here later so I have supplies laid on out in the porch where they will stay cool, we'll have an indoor picnic lunch, the kitchen will be a no go area all day!! In the meantime, I think I'll get my knitting out...…..!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good very early morning (for me) from London. Up at this ridiculous time of the morning as the plumbers are here to dig up the floor in the kitchen and find/mend this darned leak! They were talking about the possibility of it being somewhere in the middle of the floor and that it would be better to re-route the pipes around the side of the house. Let's hope it doesn't come to that and they find it pretty soon, please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!
> 
> The kids will be here later so I have supplies laid on out in the porch where they will stay cool, we'll have an indoor picnic lunch, the kitchen will be a no go area all day!! In the meantime, I think I'll get my knitting out...…..!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Fingers well and truly crossed. In the long run it sounds a good idea to run the pipe round outside, might save a lot of hassle in the future, anyway hope they find it soon. Have you got a local chippy or something for later on if you're still having problems? Hope they sort it quickly. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a sunny Norfolk, nothing planned for the day so looks as though it will be a lazy, knitting day, you all have a good weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Fingers well and truly crossed. In the long run it sounds a good idea to run the pipe round outside, might save a lot of hassle in the future, anyway hope they find it soon. Have you got a local chippy or something for later on if you're still having problems? Hope they sort it quickly. xxxx


Yes I agree that going round the outside is the best option, good job we are end of terrace!! They seem to know what they're doing and how the insurance works so I'm just leaving them to it! They hope to finish tomorrow. We are surrounded by every kind of eatery here so if I can't use the kitchen, I may get a pizza delivered! Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. The town map is really looking full and we are down to the details now. It's looking good.

Watched LM ballet class last night and it was delightful. I did take some pictures so will post later. Another proud Knanna moment coming up. LM took part in the school talent competition and got 2 nd place with her poy ball twirling. The winners were a year 10 dance group. And to top it all GS2 got 92% a distinction in his music grade 5 theory.

Busy week end as I have to get everything ready for the family's visit later next week. In fact this time next Saturday I will be doing a full Christmas dinner for 10.

Happy Saturday everyone.. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Same thing happened to me in regards to our car. I heard a noise, Harold said it was the radio, turned the radio off, Harold said it was the heater, turned the heater off, Harold said there was nothing wrong there was no noise. I ask if nothing was wrong why were flames shooting up from under the hood.????????????????


The EGR has just gone on mine. It went a week ago. No ooomph. New ones cost almost £400 and take 6 hours to change. So on Black Friday weekend I went on eBay and got one for £198! Gotta love Black Friday but why would something like that be reduced 50%? Now DH and DGS (H) are about to do battle soon I hope.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

After a horrible weather day yesterday it's sun and blue skies again now. It does look like rain is coming in though. I'm not going out today anyway.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. The town map is really looking full and we are down to the details now. It's looking good.
> 
> Watched LM ballet class last night and it was delightful. I did take some pictures so will post later. Another proud Knanna moment coming up. LM took part in the school talent competition and got 2 nd place with her poy ball twirling. The winners were a year 10 dance group. And to top it all GS2 got 92% a distinction in his music grade 5 theory.
> 
> ...


Very well done to your gks!!!xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good very early morning (for me) from London. Up at this ridiculous time of the morning as the plumbers are here to dig up the floor in the kitchen and find/mend this darned leak! They were talking about the possibility of it being somewhere in the middle of the floor and that it would be better to re-route the pipes around the side of the house. Let's hope it doesn't come to that and they find it pretty soon, please keep your fingers crossed for me!!!
> 
> The kids will be here later so I have supplies laid on out in the porch where they will stay cool, we'll have an indoor picnic lunch, the kitchen will be a no go area all day!! In the meantime, I think I'll get my knitting out...…..!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxx


Fingers definitely crossed for you that all is going well with this process you are enduring today. Have a great time with the kids. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. The town map is really looking full and we are down to the details now. It's looking good.
> 
> Watched LM ballet class last night and it was delightful. I did take some pictures so will post later. Another proud Knanna moment coming up. LM took part in the school talent competition and got 2 nd place with her poy ball twirling. The winners were a year 10 dance group. And to top it all GS2 got 92% a distinction in his music grade 5 theory.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to both LM and GS2. Well done and you've a right to be proud of both of them. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning to a wet Pacific Northwest. Thankfully where I am it's just rain. Hopefully we'll get some snow in the mountains as we need the snow pack there to avoid drought next summer. Nothing much planned for the day, so will go with Flo. I hope you all have a great one today. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


That looks like a major undertaking and a lot of work for those guys. And a mess for your poor garden. Hopefully they will be able to wrap it up tomorrow. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


Oh my..what a mess! I love seeing the bus out front! Is that your escape plan?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks like a major undertaking and a lot of work for those guys. And a mess for your poor garden. Hopefully they will be able to wrap it up tomorrow. xxxooo


 :sm24: ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my..what a mess! I love seeing the bus out front! Is that your escape plan?


It is very often my escape plan!! We have 7 different routes going past our front door in both directions so plenty of choice of places to escape to!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo

Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo


Good luck Judi and sending you loads of healing hugs. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


Hope it all gets sorted out quickly. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


Sending you many healing and comforting hugs, Judi, and I hope they can get you sorted out quickly. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


At least they're working hard, will they be finished today, if not do they work Sundays or will you have to wait until Monday? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


Luckily not painful just can't see straight out of it, hope your app. goes well. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Wishing you the best. Hoping there is a quick and easy solution to your problem. ????


Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Judi...hope you get some answers.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


Will be thinking of you Judi, I hope this turns out not to be serious and they can easily put it right, everything crossed! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least they're working hard, will they be finished today, if not do they work Sundays or will you have to wait until Monday? xxxx


They plan to finish it off tomorrow but I think the insurance company is responsible for putting everything back as it was. We've just brought the rolled up artificial turf into the back garden so it doesn't get pinched in the night, it was really heavy, good job Jake was here!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> They plan to finish it off tomorrow but I think the insurance company is responsible for putting everything back as it was. We've just brought the rolled up artificial turf into the back garden so it doesn't get pinched in the night, it was really heavy, good job Jake was here!! xxxx


At least you will have water then. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> At least you will have water then. xxxx


They won't turn off the water until they are connecting the pipes so we've got away with that and have been able to use the kitchen almost all day. Tomorrow, however, will be a different story as they will be taking out units to dig down to the point where they can connect the pipe again. It won't be fun for us but it hasn't been much fun for them either, they've earned their money!!!xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They won't turn off the water until they are connecting the pipes so we've got away with that and have been able to use the kitchen almost all day. Tomorrow, however, will be a different story as they will be taking out units to dig down to the point where they can connect the pipe again. It won't be fun for us but it hasn't been much fun for them either, they've earned their money!!!xxxx


So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx


Me, too, June! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Chane of plans, I ended up here at Stephens. No more news. Love yawl


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and mild Surrey. The town map is really looking full and we are down to the details now. It's looking good.
> 
> Watched LM ballet class last night and it was delightful. I did take some pictures so will post later. Another proud Knanna moment coming up. LM took part in the school talent competition and got 2 nd place with her poy ball twirling. The winners were a year 10 dance group. And to top it all GS2 got 92% a distinction in his music grade 5 theory.
> 
> ...


Well done those young ones and your chest is sticking out. Proud knanna.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


I really do feel for you June. Hang on in there.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


I've lost the little blue boxes and got your photos today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've lost the little blue boxes and got your photos today.


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


All the best wishes to you judo. Keep us up to date if you can.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've lost the little blue boxes and got your photos today.


Fantastic.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LM at her ballet class


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


So lovely! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


Lovely. Quite poised.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've told the cats, the dog and my son that I'm done in and won't do another thing. So I've time to be here finally. I may have said the builder ripped branches off the beautiful trees parallel to my house. We had a 2 foot snow storm and I had to get a fellow to shovel mom's sidewalk because my son isn't well. He's doing all the doctor told do, taking a lot of pills and cooking food that is better for him. He made a nice soup tonight. Finished the turkey with a pot pie, shepherd pie and a stroganoff all quite good. We got an insta pot on Black Friday so he's breaking it in. I haven't knitted, gone to meetings, read or been here. My neighbor helped here with his snowblower and we have just enough room to get the car in and out of the driveway. Kitties are better. I'm going to see what you all are doing. I probably can't catch up,but I'll give it a good try.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's pretty much what happened here, Liv and I noticed it on Saturday but DH was all for just ignoring it!! Good job I insisted! Tomorrow should see the work sorted, I hope, then it will just be the insurance to sort out!! :sm16: xxxx


I told hub I heard a noise when driving and he said it wasn't anything to be concerned about. Well on a Sunday afternoon I was getting to any repair place because the muffler was hanging. I remember we had a hard time finding anyplace to take if late on a Sunday. A similar "you're worried over nothing" from him resulted in me sitting in a parking lot with some part overheating and smoke coming from the front of the motor. Good thing I have AAA for car problems.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I hope al, with eye issues get proper care.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, my eye still isn't better yet, but I was given good news this morning, when I saw the Specialist. I do not have Glaucoma, only a scratch on the Cornea, which is in the process of healing, but still quite painful.
Will be back properly, when the pain is finished.
I will also be stopping the CBD oil, because it can cause the pressure within the eye, to increase, and assist in the development of Glaucoma, which I don't want to even give that little bit of assistance to!
That isnt for now. Will be back, when the pain has gone, and the Cornea healed! Have a good day. ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx[/quote
> 
> We're a long way from finished at the moment, I have half my kitchen units out and still got the massive ditch down the side and the front garden is a mess! They are drilling again now and the NOISE!!!! Not really moaning, just saying!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


Lovely pictures, can see how seriously she takes it, good for her!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've told the cats, the dog and my son that I'm done in and won't do another thing. So I've time to be here finally. I may have said the builder ripped branches off the beautiful trees parallel to my house. We had a 2 foot snow storm and I had to get a fellow to shovel mom's sidewalk because my son isn't well. He's doing all the doctor told do, taking a lot of pills and cooking food that is better for him. He made a nice soup tonight. Finished the turkey with a pot pie, shepherd pie and a stroganoff all quite good. We got an insta pot on Black Friday so he's breaking it in. I haven't knitted, gone to meetings, read or been here. My neighbor helped here with his snowblower and we have just enough room to get the car in and out of the driveway. Kitties are better. I'm going to see what you all are doing. I probably can't catch up,but I'll give it a good try.


Good to see you Polly, sometimes, you just have to stop!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, my eye still isn't better yet, but I was given good news this morning, when I saw the Specialist. I do not have Glaucoma, only a scratch on the Cornea, which is in the process of healing, but still quite painful.
> Will be back properly, when the pain is finished.
> I will also be stopping the CBD oil, because it can cause the pressure within the eye, to increase, and assist in the development of Glaucoma, which I don't want to even give that little bit of assistance to!
> That isnt for now. Will be back, when the pain has gone, and the Cornea healed! Have a good day. ???????? xoxoxo


I wonder how the scratch happened? So glad it wasn't more serious Judi and I hope it heals quickly. Interesting about the CBD oil! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx[/quote
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.

Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.

Going to have a quieter day today. 

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.
> 
> Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, as always!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, my eye still isn't better yet, but I was given good news this morning, when I saw the Specialist. I do not have Glaucoma, only a scratch on the Cornea, which is in the process of healing, but still quite painful.
> Will be back properly, when the pain is finished.
> I will also be stopping the CBD oil, because it can cause the pressure within the eye, to increase, and assist in the development of Glaucoma, which I don't want to even give that little bit of assistance to!
> That isnt for now. Will be back, when the pain has gone, and the Cornea healed! Have a good day. ???????? xoxoxo


Good news, that will probably heal quite quickly as well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx[/quote
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.
> 
> Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.
> 
> ...


Lovely, makes me almost want one. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a sunny but windy Norfolk. Experimenting with dinner today, sort of following a Rick Stein's (British chef) recipe for a pork pot roast, so that's in the oven and my fingers are crossed it will come out OK. Not a lot else planned but will probably watch the snooker final this afternoon. Have a peaceful Sunday, apart from June who is having an extremely noisy Sunday. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, makes me almost want one. xx


Go on then just a little one. I've got a little purple one that goes in the kitchen that I'll be doing later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Go on then just a little one. I've got a little purple one that goes in the kitchen that I'll be doing later. xx


Here it is. It's just 9 inches tall.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> This is what these poor guys have been doing all day, they won't even stop for lunch, just umpteen cups of tea!!


What a mess. I hope it gets tidied afterwards!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, just letting you know that I won't be on for a while now. Something is going on with my right aye & I have an emergency appt in Adelaide tomorrow moruing, for a specialist to check it out. At this point they are querying Glaucoma, or a partially Blocked Acute Angle Duct (I think that is it), anyway they weren't happy to wait for a Specialist Appt to be booked, I just want to know what is going on, cos it isn't a cataract, because my eye is very painful, it has also given me a headache! Anyway this isn't helping me at all, So all of you have a good day, and Jacki, I hope you get your appt very soon, and all who are under the weather, I hope you get better very soon! ???????? xoxoxo
> 
> Ps. Please forgive any misspellings, as it is very difficult only using one eye, when I amused to using 2, it is just too painful to use my right eye atm.
> Jacki... I don't know how you have done it for so long. Is your eye painful, at all? xoxoxo


Looking forward to you coming back to us with two good eyes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


Gosh, she is growing up. And growing into a very attractive young lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.
> 
> Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a real family treasures Christmas tree!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely, makes me almost want one. xx


Yep, if someone else decorated it as beautifully!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. It's just 9 inches tall.


I could find room for one that size.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny but windy Norfolk. Experimenting with dinner today, sort of following a Rick Stein's (British chef) recipe for a pork pot roast, so that's in the oven and my fingers are crossed it will come out OK. Not a lot else planned but will probably watch the snooker final this afternoon. Have a peaceful Sunday, apart from June who is having an extremely noisy Sunday. xx


It's 2.30 now and they are starting to tidy up to go. There is thick dust every where but I can deal with that. We now have to wait for the remedial inspector who will sort out what has to be done to put everything back as it was. The plumbers have been absolutely brilliant, I would definitely recommend them!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Here it is. It's just 9 inches tall.


Awwww! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx[/quote
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Yep, if someone else decorated it as beautifully!


And would take it down after Christmas and put it all away. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good to see you Polly, sometimes, you just have to stop!! xxxx


Ditto from me, Polly. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder how the scratch happened? So glad it wasn't more serious Judi and I hope it heals quickly. Interesting about the CBD oil! xxxx


Me, too, Judi. That is interesting about the CBD oil. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It's 2.30 now and they are starting to tidy up to go. There is thick dust every where but I can deal with that. We now have to wait for the remedial inspector who will sort out what has to be done to put everything back as it was. The plumbers have been absolutely brilliant, I would definitely recommend them!! Xxxx


Great you're all back in working order, it's no fun having troubles with your waterworks :sm23: Hope the kitchen is not in too much of a mess. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.
> 
> Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.
> 
> ...


It looks wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Great you're all back in working order, it's no fun having troubles with your waterworks :sm23: Hope the kitchen is not in too much of a mess. xxxx


Ditto from me, June! I hope the remedial inspector can get there quickly so you can get this all finished up quickly. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope they can get finished quickly (and completely) so you can get back to normal. xxxooo


All finished, just as it started to rain and I have to say that, apart from not having the fake turf down at the front, you wouldn't know they'd been here, they cleared up wonderfully well. We have to have the insurer's inspection and the remedial work done, turf back, side path checked for sinking and the hole under the washing machine cemented but then we're finished!! Dust everywhere but that's no problem, it's a relief to have my house back - without the leak!!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All finished, just as it started to rain and I have to say that, apart from not having the fake turf down at the front, you wouldn't know they'd been here, they cleared up wonderfully well. We have to have the insurer's inspection and the remedial work done, turf back, side path checked for sinking and the hole under the washing machine cemented but then we're finished!! Dust everywhere but that's no problem, it's a relief to have my house back - without the leak!!! xxxx


Great and I'm sure it's a huge relief. Glad they did such a wonderful and thorough job for you. 
:sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, I'm back home. Today I called at my old friends Wendy for a cup of tea. It's 40yrs since her and I used to be good friends, then life got in the way and we moved, then they did, etc, etc. I was so nervous to call but I summoned up the courage and did it. She was so overcome , I knew in the first 5 mins that we were still ok with ourselves. Just like last week sometimes in our conversations....she had a lot of questions about losing her husband, could I concentrate at first, sid I want Christmas to come, have I taken all Alberts clothes out of the house yet. I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready, if ever! She's walking badly as she has rhematoid atheritis in her feet, and also suffers from FM. You can tell she's had a bad few years caring for Jim her husband. We've even had a giggle. It did us both good. I didn't outstay my welcome I was there well over an hour and we never shut up. We shall meet again. I've told her to ring anytime for anything. And promised I do mean it. I've told her well go to the garden centre some time, or even out for lunch. Of course by the time I'd been told where she lived the address had changed 4 times . I think Wendy's family as well as mine are so laid back....she doesn't want to go for Christmas. She wants to sleep all day I think. Christmas is a trying time, but sometimes you have to think of others, but it's not easy.

Anyway, enough of all that. Stephen and sue asked me to go to a Christmas market with them today but I refused. I don't mean to sound unsociable but I sometimes think I might not do Christmas either. Then you have to think that it's hard for others too. Sue, is looking a lot better. Her eyes are sparkling today, it's very nice to see. 

Well that's all my news for today. Stitch and bitch tomorrow, and last over 60s on Tuesday. Before Christmas. I hope everyone is better if they've been poorly. June...I hope your leak has been sorted. Josephine physke yourself.....save some of the never ending energy for later in the week. It won't be long now, I'm excited for you


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


Oops sorry...I've got little blue boxes again. They'll come when it feels like it


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, my eye still isn't better yet, but I was given good news this morning, when I saw the Specialist. I do not have Glaucoma, only a scratch on the Cornea, which is in the process of healing, but still quite painful.
> Will be back properly, when the pain is finished.
> I will also be stopping the CBD oil, because it can cause the pressure within the eye, to increase, and assist in the development of Glaucoma, which I don't want to even give that little bit of assistance to!
> That isnt for now. Will be back, when the pain has gone, and the Cornea healed! Have a good day. ???????? xoxoxo


Pleased to hear your good news


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back home. Today I called at my old friends Wendy for a cup of tea. It's 40yrs since her and I used to be good friends, then life got in the way and we moved, then they did, etc, etc. I was so nervous to call but I summoned up the courage and did it. She was so overcome , I knew in the first 5 mins that we were still ok with ourselves. Just like last week sometimes in our conversations....she had a lot of questions about losing her husband, could I concentrate at first, sid I want Christmas to come, have I taken all Alberts clothes out of the house yet. I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready, if ever! She's walking badly as she has rhematoid atheritis in her feet, and also suffers from FM. You can tell she's had a bad few years caring for Jim her husband. We've even had a giggle. It did us both good. I didn't outstay my welcome I was there well over an hour and we never shut up. We shall meet again. I've told her to ring anytime for anything. And promised I do mean it. I've told her well go to the garden centre some time, or even out for lunch. Of course by the time I'd been told where she lived the address had changed 4 times . I think Wendy's family as well as mine are so laid back....she doesn't want to go for Christmas. She wants to sleep all day I think. Christmas is a trying time, but sometimes you have to think of others, but it's not easy.
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that. Stephen and sue asked me to go to a Christmas market with them today but I refused. I don't mean to sound unsociable but I sometimes think I might not do Christmas either. Then you have to think that it's hard for others too. Sue, is looking a lot better. Her eyes are sparkling today, it's very nice to see.
> 
> Well that's all my news for today. Stitch and bitch tomorrow, and last over 60s on Tuesday. Before Christmas. I hope everyone is better if they've been poorly. June...I hope your leak has been sorted. Josephine physke yourself.....save some of the never ending energy for later in the week. It won't be long now, I'm excited for you


That was so thoughtful of you, Susan, to stop in and see Wendy and that you had such a great visit. More to come. xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

" I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready." This is such wise advice. I believe that 100%. It is different for everyone.
Glad to hear Sue has a sparkle in her eyes. She was down for quite some time and hoping that is all behind her now.



grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back home. Today I called at my old friends Wendy for a cup of tea. It's 40yrs since her and I used to be good friends, then life got in the way and we moved, then they did, etc, etc. I was so nervous to call but I summoned up the courage and did it. She was so overcome , I knew in the first 5 mins that we were still ok with ourselves. Just like last week sometimes in our conversations....she had a lot of questions about losing her husband, could I concentrate at first, sid I want Christmas to come, have I taken all Alberts clothes out of the house yet. I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready, if ever! She's walking badly as she has rhematoid atheritis in her feet, and also suffers from FM. You can tell she's had a bad few years caring for Jim her husband. We've even had a giggle. It did us both good. I didn't outstay my welcome I was there well over an hour and we never shut up. We shall meet again. I've told her to ring anytime for anything. And promised I do mean it. I've told her well go to the garden centre some time, or even out for lunch. Of course by the time I'd been told where she lived the address had changed 4 times . I think Wendy's family as well as mine are so laid back....she doesn't want to go for Christmas. She wants to sleep all day I think. Christmas is a trying time, but sometimes you have to think of others, but it's not easy.
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that. Stephen and sue asked me to go to a Christmas market with them today but I refused. I don't mean to sound unsociable but I sometimes think I might not do Christmas either. Then you have to think that it's hard for others too. Sue, is looking a lot better. Her eyes are sparkling today, it's very nice to see.
> 
> Well that's all my news for today. Stitch and bitch tomorrow, and last over 60s on Tuesday. Before Christmas. I hope everyone is better if they've been poorly. June...I hope your leak has been sorted. Josephine physke yourself.....save some of the never ending energy for later in the week. It won't be long now, I'm excited for you


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you had a good experience in an awful situations.



London Girl said:


> It's 2.30 now and they are starting to tidy up to go. There is thick dust every where but I can deal with that. We now have to wait for the remedial inspector who will sort out what has to be done to put everything back as it was. The plumbers have been absolutely brilliant, I would definitely recommend them!! Xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> All finished, just as it started to rain and I have to say that, apart from not having the fake turf down at the front, you wouldn't know they'd been here, they cleared up wonderfully well. We have to have the insurer's inspection and the remedial work done, turf back, side path checked for sinking and the hole under the washing machine cemented but then we're finished!! Dust everywhere but that's no problem, it's a relief to have my house back - without the leak!!! xxxx


Sounds as though they've done a great job, keep their names and addresses. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks for that Judi.
> I had a look at the images from that area. It looks like our prairies, but with the ocean nearby. That would be quiet and dark.


I love it over there. there are no noisey neighbours, or rowdy parties to contend with. Her yard has a lot of beautiful flowering plants, with an array of gorgeous aromas!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> One of my female co-workers resembles a bulldog. She used to block the doorway of the old boss so he couldn't get away and then talk to him until she had said her piece. The rest of us aren't push-overs, but we're not as aggressive as the bulldog!
> We have asked the new boss for several meetings but he keeps cancelling. He wants his boss to be available for the meetings so he doesn't face us alone and his boss has been busy, so the meetings have been cancelled again and again. Hopefully we will get one in the new year.
> We used to report directly to his boss years ago. * (New boss is younger than my daughter)*


That is probably why he is scared of you lot; he isn't odd enough, or mature enough, to be a boss yet!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That is just perverse, especially when delivering to elderly people. Put a notice on the chair - please place packages here.


I seriously doubt if that would work Janet. The delivery people don't seem to be the same as the people who did it years ago, when I was a child, mum never had any problems back then! xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. it's been very stormy overnight.

Craft Group Christmas party this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had 3 deliveries yesterday, Sunday. Just last year it was very unusual to get any deliveries on a Sunday. One of the deliveries was put between the door and the storm door, a large package was propped up against the chair, and the third one was on the chair. I am excited to see all my packages today. It is like Christmas when I get to open the packages to see what is inside. 


Xiang said:


> I seriously doubt if that would work Janet. The delivery people don't seem to be the same as the people who did it years ago, when I was a child, mum never had any problems back then! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope you have a fantastic time at the party.

quote=PurpleFi]Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. it's been very stormy overnight.

Craft Group Christmas party this morning.

Happy Monday everyone xxx[/quote]


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope your new microwave arrives and works perfectly.
Great you sold the nativity. At a church it will be seen and marveled at by a lot of people.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your new microwave arrives and works perfectly.
> Great you sold the nativity. At a church it will be seen and marveled at by a lot of people.


Morning, another disturbed night? It's way too early for you to be up. Microwave is due tomorrow, let us know what's in your parcels, I don't know how you can wait to open them, I would be in them straight away especially if I didn't know what was in them. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I sure love online shopping. On Saturday I received a large box with 29 skeins of yarn inside. I was not going to order so many but when I had finished my order I realized if I ordered 9 more skeins my total price would not increase. By ordering 9 more skeins I got free shipping. I was surprised when I put these skeins in one of the bins I emptied when I was on my hat making frenzy. The bin is about 2/3 full. I emptied 3 bins doing the hats I donated. I never realized the amount of money it cost me to make that many hats. That is okay with me and Mr. Wonderful. He is proud and happy that I am able to this.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, another one of those nights. I always try to find out what I do differently that prevents me from sleeping. Cannot figure it out.
Yesterday I found a bell in one package. I have bells on our night stands. To be used if we were to need each other and could not call out. When Mr. Wonderful got sick the other week he was at his desk and could not walk of talk. Thankfully my esp made me get up to check on him. So I ordered a bell to be kept on the desk, just in case.
The big package is a desk table for my computer. My table is just so small that I treated myself to something larger with space for yarn bins under and drawers for patterns etc.
The third package was polly pockets. Flo's new daughter has a birthday soon. Every time she comes to my house she asks to play with polly pockets.
One delivery on Saturday was an instant pot for Flo for Christmas. She is wishing for one because someone keeps talking about how great they are.
Friday I got a heating pad and slippers with microwavable pads in. My feet get so cold at night.
I think I already mentioned that earlier in the week I got my new, improved, larger instant pot. 
There are more things, but this message is getting very long.



Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, another disturbed night? It's way too early for you to be up. Microwave is due tomorrow, let us know what's in your parcels, I don't know how you can wait to open them, I would be in them straight away especially if I didn't know what was in them. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx


Good morning! How's your cold now? Better, I hope! DH has gone down with a stinker so I guess I'm next! :sm16: :sm14: Shame about your combi passing away, hope the new one is even better!! Well done on selling your nativity set, I'm sure it will be very much admired by the congregation!! I couldn't sell my afghan but DGD fell in love with it so it's hers now!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had 3 deliveries yesterday, Sunday. Just last year it was very unusual to get any deliveries on a Sunday. One of the deliveries was put between the door and the storm door, a large package was propped up against the chair, and the third one was on the chair. I am excited to see all my packages today. It is like Christmas when I get to open the packages to see what is inside.


Good morning Judith! I too had a package delivered today, they are not left on the step in this part of the world, you have to answer the door. So why do they always ring the bell when one of us is in the shower and the other one is shaving with a noisy electric razor?!! I'll leave you to work out who was doing what! So we get a card through the door and then have to jump through all sorts of hoops to get the package, grrrr!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. it's been very stormy overnight.
> 
> Craft Group Christmas party this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


Good morning dear, enjoy the Christmas party!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I sure love online shopping. On Saturday I received a large box with 29 skeins of yarn inside. I was not going to order so many but when I had finished my order I realized if I ordered 9 more skeins my total price would not increase. By ordering 9 more skeins I got free shipping. I was surprised when I put these skeins in one of the bins I emptied when I was on my hat making frenzy. The bin is about 2/3 full. I emptied 3 bins doing the hats I donated. I never realized the amount of money it cost me to make that many hats. That is okay with me and Mr. Wonderful. He is proud and happy that I am able to this.


..….and what else would you spend it on?!! :sm23: I feel the same way, my hat-making was supposed to just be using up oddments but I seem to be buying yarn for them now. Gotta feel sorry for those out in the cold with no home, no money and no hat!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, another one of those nights. I always try to find out what I do differently that prevents me from sleeping. Cannot figure it out.
> Yesterday I found a bell in one package. I have bells on our night stands. To be used if we were to need each other and could not call out. When Mr. Wonderful got sick the other week he was at his desk and could not walk of talk. Thankfully my esp made me get up to check on him. So I ordered a bell to be kept on the desk, just in case.
> The big package is a desk table for my computer. My table is just so small that I treated myself to something larger with space for yarn bins under and drawers for patterns etc.
> The third package was polly pockets. Flo's new daughter has a birthday soon. Every time she comes to my house she asks to play with polly pockets.
> ...


Hehehe, if Santa might not bring you what you want, buy it yourself!!!:sm23: I didn't know you could still buy Polly Pocket! Back in the day, my DD was running their pension fund!! I found one at the charity shop for DGD and she fell completely in love with it!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Yes, another one of those nights. I always try to find out what I do differently that prevents me from sleeping. Cannot figure it out.
> Yesterday I found a bell in one package. I have bells on our night stands. To be used if we were to need each other and could not call out. When Mr. Wonderful got sick the other week he was at his desk and could not walk of talk. Thankfully my esp made me get up to check on him. So I ordered a bell to be kept on the desk, just in case.
> The big package is a desk table for my computer. My table is just so small that I treated myself to something larger with space for yarn bins under and drawers for patterns etc.
> The third package was polly pockets. Flo's new daughter has a birthday soon. Every time she comes to my house she asks to play with polly pockets.
> ...


Wow what a wonderful selection, love the idea of all that yarn, don't think I dare get any more at the moment, the house is getting overrun with boxes and bags of yarn. Had to look up what polly pockets were. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright, sunny and not too cold London!

I have lots to do before I go to the shop later yet I am stuck waiting for the insurance loss adjuster to call with an appointment!! Have managed to shift most of the dust from the kitchen but in spite of washing the floor twice, I can still feel a slight crunching under my slippers! The dust is probably just stuck to my slippers!!! I finished a scarf for Liv last night, navy blue to match her new school hat, hope she likes it! 

That's about all for now, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning! How's your cold now? Better, I hope! DH has gone down with a stinker so I guess I'm next! :sm16: :sm14: Shame about your combi passing away, hope the new one is even better!! Well done on selling your nativity set, I'm sure it will be very much admired by the congregation!! I couldn't sell my afghan but DGD fell in love with it so it's hers now!! xxxx


Good morning, cold has almost gone now, just left with a chesty cough. Move out of the bedroom quick, it's getting too close to Christmas to be ill now. Getting exactly the same microwave as apart from dying on me just before a Christmas they are pretty good. Glad your afghan has found a loving home. xxxx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and not too cold London!
> 
> I have lots to do before I go to the shop later yet I am stuck waiting for the insurance loss adjuster to call with an appointment!! Have managed to shift most of the dust from the kitchen but in spite of washing the floor twice, I can still feel a slight crunching under my slippers! The dust is probably just stuck to my slippers!!! I finished a scarf for Liv last night, navy blue to match her new school hat, hope she likes it!
> 
> That's about all for now, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Hope it all continues to go well. I like the idea of a bus coming by on a regular schedule.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I cannot imagine having to answer the door to receive a package. They do not even ring the bell any more, just drop and run. I am expecting 4 packages today and would not like having to be available to receive each separate one. Most places send an email or text saying the package has been delivered.
Our old mail carrier would not bring letters or packages to the door that needed us to sign. She left a note telling us to go to the post office to get it. Post office is 10 miles away. The first time I send Harold and he could not get the package as it was in my name. Grr. After the 3rd time we reported the mail carrier to her boss. The sender pays extra to have it delivered to the person and she was just to lazy to do her job correctly. This mail carrier was an acquaintance of mine. She was not happy to have been reported.



London Girl said:


> Good morning Judith! I too had a package delivered today, they are not left on the step in this part of the world, you have to answer the door. So why do they always ring the bell when one of us is in the shower and the other one is shaving with a noisy electric razor?!! I'll leave you to work out who was doing what! So we get a card through the door and then have to jump through all sorts of hoops to get the package, grrrr!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All finished, just as it started to rain and I have to say that, apart from not having the fake turf down at the front, you wouldn't know they'd been here, they cleared up wonderfully well. We have to have the insurer's inspection and the remedial work done, turf back, side path checked for sinking and the hole under the washing machine cemented but then we're finished!! Dust everywhere but that's no problem, it's a relief to have my house back - without the leak!!! xxxx


It sounds like a huge job was done extremely well. Well done on getting the right people for the job!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back home. Today I called at my old friends Wendy for a cup of tea. It's 40yrs since her and I used to be good friends, then life got in the way and we moved, then they did, etc, etc. I was so nervous to call but I summoned up the courage and did it. She was so overcome , I knew in the first 5 mins that we were still ok with ourselves. Just like last week sometimes in our conversations....she had a lot of questions about losing her husband, could I concentrate at first, sid I want Christmas to come, have I taken all Alberts clothes out of the house yet. I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready, if ever! She's walking badly as she has rhematoid atheritis in her feet, and also suffers from FM. You can tell she's had a bad few years caring for Jim her husband. We've even had a giggle. It did us both good. I didn't outstay my welcome I was there well over an hour and we never shut up. We shall meet again. I've told her to ring anytime for anything. And promised I do mean it. I've told her well go to the garden centre some time, or even out for lunch. Of course by the time I'd been told where she lived the address had changed 4 times . I think Wendy's family as well as mine are so laid back....she doesn't want to go for Christmas. She wants to sleep all day I think. Christmas is a trying time, but sometimes you have to think of others, but it's not easy.
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that. Stephen and sue asked me to go to a Christmas market with them today but I refused. I don't mean to sound unsociable but I sometimes think I might not do Christmas either. Then you have to think that it's hard for others too. Sue, is looking a lot better. Her eyes are sparkling today, it's very nice to see.
> 
> Well that's all my news for today. Stitch and bitch tomorrow, and last over 60s on Tuesday. Before Christmas. I hope everyone is better if they've been poorly. June...I hope your leak has been sorted. Josephine physke yourself.....save some of the never ending energy for later in the week. It won't be long now, I'm excited for you


You never lose a good friend. When I went to Melbourne at 65 I met my teenage best friend, whom I last saw when we were 17. I instantly knew why we had been such friends. It was still there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I seriously doubt if that would work Janet. The delivery people don't seem to be the same as the people who did it years ago, when I was a child, mum never had any problems back then! xoxoxo


Ours are good, but then so are our neighbours. We take each others parcels in without question.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. it's been very stormy overnight.
> 
> Craft Group Christmas party this morning.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone xxx


I heard the wind last night. A bit worrying with all the dustbins out on the pavement for an early collection.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx


I'm sorry about the oven but well done on selling the nativity set. I hope you got its full value.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I sure love online shopping. On Saturday I received a large box with 29 skeins of yarn inside. I was not going to order so many but when I had finished my order I realized if I ordered 9 more skeins my total price would not increase. By ordering 9 more skeins I got free shipping. I was surprised when I put these skeins in one of the bins I emptied when I was on my hat making frenzy. The bin is about 2/3 full. I emptied 3 bins doing the hats I donated. I never realized the amount of money it cost me to make that many hats. That is okay with me and Mr. Wonderful. He is proud and happy that I am able to this.


You are a naturally generous person, and love sharing your pleasure of knitting with others.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, another one of those nights. I always try to find out what I do differently that prevents me from sleeping. Cannot figure it out.
> Yesterday I found a bell in one package. I have bells on our night stands. To be used if we were to need each other and could not call out. When Mr. Wonderful got sick the other week he was at his desk and could not walk of talk. Thankfully my esp made me get up to check on him. So I ordered a bell to be kept on the desk, just in case.
> The big package is a desk table for my computer. My table is just so small that I treated myself to something larger with space for yarn bins under and drawers for patterns etc.
> The third package was polly pockets. Flo's new daughter has a birthday soon. Every time she comes to my house she asks to play with polly pockets.
> ...


Christmas is early in your house!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning Judith! I too had a package delivered today, they are not left on the step in this part of the world, you have to answer the door. So why do they always ring the bell when one of us is in the shower and the other one is shaving with a noisy electric razor?!! I'll leave you to work out who was doing what! So we get a card through the door and then have to jump through all sorts of hoops to get the package, grrrr!! xxxx


Can you not demand re-delivery?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

It's cold here because the sky is open. Looks nice with little fluffy white clouds, but all the heat is leaving. I'm not going out until late. We're going to see 'knives Out' at 8.30 pm.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I'm sorry about the oven but well done on selling the nativity set. I hope you got its full value.


Not quite, the church pleaded poverty, have you ever known a poor church? but near enough so that they won't be hanging around for a year. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a first for me. I got an "I am not a robot" on Amazon. Maybe they think I am buying to much from them. Do you get that on Amazon?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your new microwave arrives and works perfectly.
> Great you sold the nativity. At a church it will be seen and marveled at by a lot of people.


Ditto from me, Jacky! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and not too cold London!
> 
> I have lots to do before I go to the shop later yet I am stuck waiting for the insurance loss adjuster to call with an appointment!! Have managed to shift most of the dust from the kitchen but in spite of washing the floor twice, I can still feel a slight crunching under my slippers! The dust is probably just stuck to my slippers!!! I finished a scarf for Liv last night, navy blue to match her new school hat, hope she likes it!
> 
> That's about all for now, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


The scarf looks great; the front garden not so much. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a lovely time this morning. I was given chocolates and wine from the group. Lots of food, mulled wine and chat.

Now to get the bedrooms ready for the family while Mr P is on school pick up for LM and take her to tap dancing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. I was given chocolates and wine from the group. Lots of food, mulled wine and chat.
> 
> Now to get the bedrooms ready for the family while Mr P is on school pick up for LM and take her to tap dancing.


Wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's laundry day for me today. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. Will be hanging with Flo again. Have a great one whatever you're up to today. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, another fine but very very windy day. It was good for drying sheets, got towels ready for tomorrow. 

I've been to s and b today. Nothing much happened there, it got a bit noisy, but that's all. I got some good knitting done. John had to go to the Drs this morning because his ear is red and swollen! Lucky john⛑????????! They've given him anti biotics for a week, they think it could be cellulitis. 

The wind was gusting in the night. One of my bins lid blew over in the back yard which house my nuts and bird feed. I heard it go about 5ish. I though the squirrels would have a whale of a time but I'm blowed I wasn't going out in the dark. So this morning I looked out and everything was safe. Silly squirrel you missed it yeahhhhhh

It's our Christmas chocolate raffle at bingo tomorrow, we play bingo for chocolate for a line and a nice money prize for the full house. Isn't life full of excitement. I'm serious, if it wasn't for these things we enjoy where would we be...

That's it again girls, I've given a donation to the air ambulance this afternoon. In place of me sending Christmas cards. It's a job I hate and for the last few years my donation has gone to RNLI or air ambulance. There's a raffle on Friday that I can't get to so I've left some money with Ann our leader. 

Lynn phoned me this morning to see if I wanted to go out for lunch on Friday, so I've said yes....I've got a busy week. And that's better than moping. Hope you are all better, who hasn't been lately, and also husbands too.....love yawl. Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I sure love online shopping. On Saturday I received a large box with 29 skeins of yarn inside. I was not going to order so many but when I had finished my order I realized if I ordered 9 more skeins my total price would not increase. By ordering 9 more skeins I got free shipping. I was surprised when I put these skeins in one of the bins I emptied when I was on my hat making frenzy. The bin is about 2/3 full. I emptied 3 bins doing the hats I donated. I never realized the amount of money it cost me to make that many hats. That is okay with me and Mr. Wonderful. He is proud and happy that I am able to this.


So am I for you jinx. You give your time and cost to yourself to DONATE your kindness to people. You've got such a generous nature. Love you for that


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, another one of those nights. I always try to find out what I do differently that prevents me from sleeping. Cannot figure it out.
> Yesterday I found a bell in one package. I have bells on our night stands. To be used if we were to need each other and could not call out. When Mr. Wonderful got sick the other week he was at his desk and could not walk of talk. Thankfully my esp made me get up to check on him. So I ordered a bell to be kept on the desk, just in case.
> The big package is a desk table for my computer. My table is just so small that I treated myself to something larger with space for yarn bins under and drawers for patterns etc.
> The third package was polly pockets. Flo's new daughter has a birthday soon. Every time she comes to my house she asks to play with polly pockets.
> ...


I don't mind your message being long it's always interesting. What are prolly pockets?.

I'm sitting in my bed eating a chocolate coated ice cream lolly and I've got chocolate all over my pjs and duvet cover! You'd think I was 3 yr old.... Josephine knows what I'm like with chocolate lollies. ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is a win/win situation. Keeping my hands and mind busy on something pleasant can often put me in a better mood. 


grandma susan said:


> So am I for you jinx. You give your time and cost to yourself to DONATE your kindness to people. You've got such a generous nature. Love you for that


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ..….and what else would you spend it on?!! :sm23: I feel the same way, my hat-making was supposed to just be using up oddments but I seem to be buying yarn for them now. Gotta feel sorry for those out in the cold with no home, no money and no hat!! xxxx


You are another sister who gives gerously. Keep it up love you too......


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Polly pockets are very tiny dolls. They come with a wardrobe that, for me, is impossible to put on the dolls. 
I am hungry for chocolates after reading your post. It is a good thing there are no chocolate or junk food in my house. I have no will power so I just do not allow it in the house. Funny thing is when the great grands come over they ask for a banana, orange, or an apple for a snack.



grandma susan said:


> I don't mind your message being long it's always interesting. What are prolly pockets?.
> 
> I'm sitting in my bed eating a chocolate coated ice cream lolly and I've got chocolate all over my pjs and duvet cover! You'd think I was 3 yr old.... Josephine knows what I'm like with chocolate lollies. ????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't mind your message being long it's always interesting. What are prolly pockets?.
> 
> I'm sitting in my bed eating a chocolate coated ice cream lolly and I've got chocolate all over my pjs and duvet cover! You'd think I was 3 yr old.... Josephine knows what I'm like with chocolate lollies. ????


Dangerous!!!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are another sister who gives gerously. Keep it up love you too......


What a lovely idea to give to the lifeboats. We are doing the same and giving the money to our local Hospice. Our group has also decided as well as kntting hats and gloves for the homeless we are also going to knit Trauma Teddies for the emergency services to carry to give children in accidents. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot imagine having to answer the door to receive a package. They do not even ring the bell any more, just drop and run. I am expecting 4 packages today and would not like having to be available to receive each separate one. Most places send an email or text saying the package has been delivered.
> Our old mail carrier would not bring letters or packages to the door that needed us to sign. She left a note telling us to go to the post office to get it. Post office is 10 miles away. The first time I send Harold and he could not get the package as it was in my name. Grr. After the 3rd time we reported the mail carrier to her boss. The sender pays extra to have it delivered to the person and she was just to lazy to do her job correctly. This mail carrier was an acquaintance of mine. She was not happy to have been reported.


If she wasn't doing the job she was paid for properly, she deserved to be reported!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It sounds like a huge job was done extremely well. Well done on getting the right people for the job!


He was from Rated People, I have used them many times now and the results are always good!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Can you not demand re-delivery?


Yes, that is an option on the card but the sorting office is a 15 minute walk away so I usually go and pick it up.xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It's cold here because the sky is open. Looks nice with little fluffy white clouds, but all the heat is leaving. I'm not going out until late. We're going to see 'knives Out' at 8.30 pm.


I hope you enjoy it, it was well made xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> This is a first for me. I got an "I am not a robot" on Amazon. Maybe they think I am buying to much from them. Do you get that on Amazon?


I never find what I want on Amazon!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have just started using Amazon recently. I always look at Walmart first. I only have Amazon because I want their streaming service. I have to admit their delivery service is fantastic. This week I ordered a $5.00 item one afternoon and before I got up the next morning it had been delivered. Whereas I am still waiting for several items I ordered from Walmart on black Friday. I almost always find a better price at Walmart and seldom am I in a rush to receive an item. 


London Girl said:


> I never find what I want on Amazon!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> The scarf looks great; the front garden not so much. xxxooo


Remember when it looked like this?!! Actually, I'm cheating, this is the left side, can't find a pic of the other side!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. I was given chocolates and wine from the group. Lots of food, mulled wine and chat.
> 
> Now to get the bedrooms ready for the family while Mr P is on school pick up for LM and take her to tap dancing.


Wow, quite the houseful!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Polly pockets are very tiny dolls. They come with a wardrobe that, for me, is impossible to put on the dolls.
> I am hungry for chocolates after reading your post. It is a good thing there are no chocolate or junk food in my house. I have no will power so I just do not allow it in the house. Funny thing is when the great grands come over they ask for a banana, orange, or an apple for a snack.


Polly Pocket!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, quite the houseful!!! xxxx


I think there were 25 of us. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think there were 25 of us. Xx


Glad they are all still enjoying your crafting sessions and so many turned up for the party!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I think there were 25 of us. Xx


Next weekend will be a walk in the park then. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, she loved it so much and was cold so I gave it to her! She did buy me lunch though!! xxxx


And that is the perfect reason for giving something, to someone, then you know that it will be well appreciated, and as you say, it is easy enough to make another! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

[Iquote=Barn-dweller]Still waiting for that to progress. xx[/quote]



Miss Pam said:


> I hope they get moving on it for you soon. :sm16: xxxooo


As do I, Jacki! I would have thought that the information you would have given, about the problem with your eye, would have been thought of as an emergency situation, because of concerns your eye!
when I saw the Emergency Dr in A&E, on Saterday evening; The doo rcontacted the on-call Opthalmologist, and an appt was made, for me, for Sunday morning; and now I have a followup appt, for Monday 18th; to make sure the healing has continued, and to check the eye properly.
I would have thought some thing similar would have happened, with the NHS; but it looks like the NHS isnt working, as well as it is supposed too! I really hope that it is not too lake for your eye to be healed properly. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:38 am EST and -5'C (23'F). There is light snow coming down and it is to continue until lunch. Last night they said 6" but this morning, it will now be 4".
> I went to the craft lunch at work and met 7 lovely crocheters. They were mostly from the Health Department (nurses) and they were crocheting blankets for baby showers and Christmas gifts. One lady was making pom poms with a lovely device that her brother had made for her. And apparently they have pom pom banners all over their cubicles. We were told not to decorate our cubicles for Christmas because it didn't look professional.
> Knit Night was light, but had lots of banter. The owner's husband was there. He knits dog sweaters. Several of us are making the same shawl.


I personally think that your boss is just being a bit of a pain, and is showing that he rules the roost, and doesn't care how anyone else feels. He probably doesn't like decorations, and this is the only place he can control whether they go up, or not! Even the extremely highly professional places that I have seen, have put Christmas Decorations up! 
Basically he is being a GRINCH! :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sadly, the guy couldn't find the leak as he didn't have a butch-enough drill and had other jobs booked for today. It has now turned into an insurance claim, two more guys coming tomorrow with a BIG drill to dig up the rest of the kitchen floor and maybe more!! I nearly had a heart attack when I couldn't find the insurance documents and had an awful feeling that I hadn't paid it but fortunately, I had, phew!!! Not sure where this is all going to go but I am trying to be optimistic, even though we have now had to turn off the water!!! :sm22: :sm25: :sm14: xxxx


Does your insurance policy cover other accommodation, while your house is out of commission, due to the size job it has turned out to be; if you can't stay, while it is being fixed? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Oh I'm sorry for you June.. That happened to us about 4yrs ago. I could here a tap running all the time and Albert who didn't where hearing aids then, couldn't hear anything, so of course the noise didn't exist! Stephen came down and he said he'd heard it so we had (I say we, but I'm blowed if I did) we had to have concrete lured back under the corner of the house. What really made me cross was....the way Albert didn't believe me about hearing a leak so as the job could have been a lot more quickly done.


I fully understand how you feel Susan! DH has Industrial Deafness, so misses quite a few things; therefore if he doesn't hear it, it is not happening, it is really annoying, because the longer these things go on,the more expensive it is to fix! :sm14: :sm12: :sm15: xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Luckily not painful just can't see straight out of it, hope your app. goes well. xx





Jinx said:


> Wishing you the best. Hoping there is a quick and easy solution to your problem. ????


Thank you Jacki & Jinx, my appointment went very well, and I don't have Glaucoma, which is very good to know. I now have a followup appt on Monday 16th, for a follow up on my Cornea. 
This is the and time that I have had a problem with my eyes, last time it was my left eye, and that is good now. I think this follow-up, is because I have Corneal Dystrophy, which is a condition where there is some sort of deposit in the Cornea's. Apparently there area number of different types of this, and I have the one, that affects most of the layers of the Cornea! So I think they want to look further into this condition. Apparently, it is genetic, and half of any siblings have this; and 2 out of 5 of my DD's have it! So I will just wait and see what will happen, next Monday! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> [Iquote=Barn-dweller]Still waiting for that to progress. xx


As do I, Jacki! I would have thought that the information you would have given, about the problem with your eye, would have been thought of as an emergency situation, because of concerns your eye!
when I saw the Emergency Dr in A&E, on Saterday evening; The doo rcontacted the on-call Opthalmologist, and an appt was made, for me, for Sunday morning; and now I have a followup appt, for Monday 18th; to make sure the healing has continued, and to check the eye properly.
I would have thought some thing similar would have happened, with the NHS; but it looks like the NHS isnt working, as well as it is supposed too! I really hope that it is not too lake for your eye to be healed properly. xoxoxo[/quote]

I suppose we all think our problems are emergencies but I agree on this that with eye-sight you shouldn't hang around and I will be more than annoyed if they have left it to late to remedy. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Does your insurance policy cover other accommodation, while your house is out of commission, due to the size job it has turned out to be; if you can't stay, while it is being fixed? xoxoxo


Fortunately Judi, it's all sorted now apart from needing someone to come and re lay the fake turf. The inside of the house was barely affected as they were able to go down the side of the house instead of through it with the new pipe!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning from a wet and windy Norfolk. The piece of pork we had at the weekend was so big I have had to find various ways of making it look like something different, so have made a pork curry for today and a swineherder's pie for Wednesday and Thursday, we will be grunting by the end of the week. Told DH he'd have a curly tail as well, he didn't seem to take that too well :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:. Anyway that's me done for the day, knitting this afternoon and waiting for my new microwave to come. Hope you're all having a good enough day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a gloomy, grey and damp London but at least it's not too cold, 13'C, lots of rain expected very shortly, I think!

Just had a nightmare trying to pay the plumber by online banking. I appreciate they are trying to protect me from fraudsters but they blocked my account and when I phoned them, I couldn't remember the security info they wanted!! Anyway, all done now and my account is usable again!

We are off to see After The Wedding at the cinema this afternoon, will report back later!! Have a good one everybody, stay well, warm and safe. Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 6'c (43'F). The temperature will be dropping all day and lake effect flurries may reach all the way down to Lake Ontario this afternoon.
Yesterday I had the day off as the new boss asked me to use an unused vacation day that I had forgotten about. We went Christmas shopping in Peterborough. It was mum's first day out since being sick. DD and I got all our shopping done. She just has to make some cookies. I still need to get DD's gift. But her gift is tech based and may not arrive until after Christmas.
DD saved another elderly person who collapsed in front of her in a store. The lady had been sick and had a low blood pressure attack. DD got the store people to call for paramedics and two nice ladies who had medical backgrounds came to stay with the lady until the paramedics arrived. I could tell by the questions that they were asking. They sounded just like the ladies in the emergency room.
Teachers are having another walkout day as the government is now demanding that teachers have NO paid sick days because the teachers are using, on average, 11 sick days per year and it is costing the province money. Kids are germ magnets. Of course the teachers are going to get sick. My employer is complaining about the same issue. They'd rather that we came in sick and infect everyone else. So much for productivity.
I started a crochet project that I can work on at the craft lunch on Wednesday. I don't want to feel left out with all the crocheters. I'll still be taking my knit project too so they can see the progress I've made.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a gloomy, grey and damp London but at least it's not too cold, 13'C, lots of rain expected very shortly, I think!
> 
> Just had a nightmare trying to pay the plumber by online banking. I appreciate they are trying to protect me from fraudsters but they blocked my account and when I phoned them, I couldn't remember the security info they wanted!! Anyway, all done now and my account is usable again!
> 
> We are off to see After The Wedding at the cinema this afternoon, will report back later!! Have a good one everybody, stay well, warm and safe. Lots of love xxxxxxx


13'C. We won't see that temperature again until April or May.
I have all the security questions for my bank account locked up, because who can remember which questions they asked when you set up your account years ago.
Enjoy your cinema.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a wet and windy Norfolk. The piece of pork we had at the weekend was so big I have had to find various ways of making it look like something different, so have made a pork curry for today and a swineherder's pie for Wednesday and Thursday, we will be grunting by the end of the week. Told DH he'd have a curly tail as well, he didn't seem to take that too well :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:. Anyway that's me done for the day, knitting this afternoon and waiting for my new microwave to come. Hope you're all having a good enough day. xx


Pork curry sounds good. How about a stir fry?
I bought a ham yesterday. I thought it was only 4 pounds. The label was wrong. It was 4 kilograms (8 pounds 13 ounces). We are going to be having ham everything.
I'll be grunting and oinking along with you.
Congratulations on your new microwave. I may be buying one on Boxing day during the sales. Ours it temperamental. Somedays it almost incinerates things, and other times things are still cold when they come out. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fortunately Judi, it's all sorted now apart from needing someone to come and re lay the fake turf. The inside of the house was barely affected as they were able to go down the side of the house instead of through it with the new pipe!! xxxx


I missed something. New pipe to your house? I'll read back.
We have an insurance company that keeps sending us insurance papers for the supply and sewage pipes in our yard. Probably because we have a huge birch tree that probably has roots into both pipes.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:45 am EST and 6'c (43'F). The temperature will be dropping all day and lake effect flurries may reach all the way down to Lake Ontario this afternoon.
> Yesterday I had the day off as the new boss asked me to use an unused vacation day that I had forgotten about. We went Christmas shopping in Peterborough. It was mum's first day out since being sick. DD and I got all our shopping done. She just has to make some cookies. I still need to get DD's gift. But her gift is tech based and may not arrive until after Christmas.
> DD saved another elderly person who collapsed in front of her in a store. The lady had been sick and had a low blood pressure attack. DD got the store people to call for paramedics and two nice ladies who had medical backgrounds came to stay with the lady until the paramedics arrived. I could tell by the questions that they were asking. They sounded just like the ladies in the emergency room.
> Teachers are having another walkout day as the government is now demanding that teachers have NO paid sick days because the teachers are using, on average, 11 sick days per year and it is costing the province money. Kids are germ magnets. Of course the teachers are going to get sick. My employer is complaining about the same issue. They'd rather that we came in sick and infect everyone else. So much for productivity.
> I started a crochet project that I can work on at the craft lunch on Wednesday. I don't want to feel left out with all the crocheters. I'll still be taking my knit project too so they can see the progress I've made.


Glad your day off was productive and well to your DD for doing the right thing in an emergency! I can fully understand teachers going sick, apart from the germ thing, the job is now so stressful that sometimes you just gotta have a little break. Not to pay them is just stupid and counter productive, I with them!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> 13'C. We won't see that temperature again until April or May.
> I have all the security questions for my bank account locked up, because who can remember which questions they asked when you set up your account years ago.
> Enjoy your cinema.


They wanted to know the last payment I made with my card and when I last drew cash. Couldn't remember either in my state of slight panic!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I missed something. New pipe to your house? I'll read back.
> We have an insurance company that keeps sending us insurance papers for the supply and sewage pipes in our yard. Probably because we have a huge birch tree that probably has roots into both pipes.


Oh yes, it all happened here over the weekend!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have a good, safe and happy day at work Nitz, lots of love'n'hugs at you!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I suppose we all think our problems are emergencies but I agree on this that with eye-sight you shouldn't hang around and I will be more than annoyed if they have left it to late to remedy. xx


Would you get better results if you became the squeaky wheel?
My mum went to one of the TWO eye laser specialists in the province when she had a leaking retina. She got bumped to the front of the line because they were afraid that the retina would tear. She ended up having about 16 treatments over a year, but her eye is now fully healed and sealed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They plan to finish it off tomorrow but I think the insurance company is responsible for putting everything back as it was. We've just brought the rolled up artificial turf into the back garden so it doesn't get pinched in the night, it was really heavy, good job Jake was here!! xxxx


Hello June, I have just seen this post, so am afew days behind, and haven't yet read that everything is finished, & back in place again. I am hoping it is, but also know how these things can take forever, when Insurance is involved, so I am thinking of you, at this time of disruption, and hope that it is completed! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thank you Jacki & Jinx, my appointment went very well, and I don't have Glaucoma, which is very good to know. I now have a followup appt on Monday 16th, for a follow up on my Cornea.
> This is the and time that I have had a problem with my eyes, last time it was my left eye, and that is good now. I think this follow-up, is because I have Corneal Dystrophy, which is a condition where there is some sort of deposit in the Cornea's. Apparently there area number of different types of this, and I have the one, that affects most of the layers of the Cornea! So I think they want to look further into this condition. Apparently, it is genetic, and half of any siblings have this; and 2 out of 5 of my DD's have it! So I will just wait and see what will happen, next Monday! xoxoxo


I hope they can sort out a treatment for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I fully understand how you feel Susan! DH has Industrial Deafness, so misses quite a few things; therefore if he doesn't hear it, it is not happening, it is really annoying, because the longer these things go on,the more expensive it is to fix! :sm14: :sm12: :sm15: xoxoxo


I have the same problem with mum. I said for years that there was water dripping down the chimney that runs through my bedroom. When we did the renovations in the front room, we found out that the cast iron fireplace was completely rusted out from years of water dripping down the chimney. :sm17:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello my Sisters and Friends, I would just like to thank all of you, for your kind thoughts, Wishes and Healing Energies. All of that must have worked, or is still working, as I now only experience a small amount of pain, at a such a low level, that it is now more discomfort, than pain, and barely noticed. Again I thank you all for your kind thoughts, and Jacki, I am sending you some Healing Energy, in the hope that it will help you, in some way! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I personally think that your boss is just being a bit of a pain, and is showing that he rules the roost, and doesn't care how anyone else feels. He probably doesn't like decorations, and this is the only place he can control whether they go up, or not! Even the extremely highly professional places that I have seen, have put Christmas Decorations up!
> Basically he is being a GRINCH! :sm04: :sm23: :sm22: :sm23: xoxoxo


That wasn't my boss who decided not to let us decorate. It was the boss' boss' boss. He is not a Christian, so that may be an influence. Now, if we decorated on HIS holy day, it may be allowed. Most of the holy days of the various religions converge around this time. Kwanza, Hanukkah, Orthodox Christmas, Festival of Lights, Pancha Ganapati, I'm sure there are more.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely idea to give to the lifeboats. We are doing the same and giving the money to our local Hospice. Our group has also decided as well as kntting hats and gloves for the homeless we are also going to knit Trauma Teddies for the emergency services to carry to give children in accidents. xx


We have Izzy dolls over here. A lady at our national capital started this movement to create little dolls that would fit in soldier's pockets to give to the children overseas.
https://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6fK29P2q5gIVAYbICh2ySgu7EAAYASAAEgIh5fD_BwE

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&query=izzy%20dolls&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't mind your message being long it's always interesting. What are prolly pockets?.
> 
> I'm sitting in my bed eating a chocolate coated ice cream lolly and I've got chocolate all over my pjs and duvet cover! You'd think I was 3 yr old.... Josephine knows what I'm like with chocolate lollies. ????


Just don't go licking the pjs and duvet!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope they can sort out a treatment for you.


Thanks Mav, I don't think there is a cure for Corneal Dystrophy, and I am not sure what they hope to achieve with the Genetic Studies, but if that is what they are looking for, then there will probably be a lot of others, who would be interested also. 
Corneal Dystrophy doesn't have a huge impact on my life, except for when I was still driving, then any vehicles with lights on, usually at night (a lot of people travel with lights on, whether night or day) and travelling towards me, looks like stars ????, instead of car lights, and that is when I used to get annoyed. So now the lights don't annoy me, but I do miss driving, sometimes! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, another fine but very very windy day. It was good for drying sheets, got towels ready for tomorrow.
> 
> I've been to s and b today. Nothing much happened there, it got a bit noisy, but that's all. I got some good knitting done. John had to go to the Drs this morning because his ear is red and swollen! Lucky john⛑????????! They've given him anti biotics for a week, they think it could be cellulitis.
> 
> ...


I think giving a donation in lieu of cards is a great idea. It costs so much to send ANYTHING through Canada Post these days.
I hope you have an enjoyable busy week.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. It's laundry day for me today. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring. Will be hanging with Flo again. Have a great one whatever you're up to today. xxxooo


Have a great Flo/laundry day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. I was given chocolates and wine from the group. Lots of food, mulled wine and chat.
> 
> Now to get the bedrooms ready for the family while Mr P is on school pick up for LM and take her to tap dancing.


Great group of ladies.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Would you get better results if you became the squeaky wheel?
> My mum went to one of the TWO eye laser specialists in the province when she had a leaking retina. She got bumped to the front of the line because they were afraid that the retina would tear. She ended up having about 16 treatments over a year, but her eye is now fully healed and sealed.


Things are suddenly happening all at once, had two letters just now, pre-op eye appointment this Friday 13th and results of knee scan on 31st Dec. Hopefully I will get a date for my eye on Friday, not too worried about having to wait for my knee results. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have the same problem with mum. I said for years that there was water dripping down the chimney that runs through my bedroom. When we did the renovations in the front room, we found out that the cast iron fireplace was completely rusted out from years of water dripping down the chimney. :sm17:


That would have been so annoying, to say the least!???????? What did you replace it with, another fire place, or a gas/electric heater? :sm06: :sm16: xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not quite, the church pleaded poverty, have you ever known a poor church? but near enough so that they won't be hanging around for a year. xx


We have a lot of churches closing and amalgamating here due to lack of parishioners. In Baileyboro, north of here, there are two beautiful churches. Both have been turned into businesses and all the parishioners have amalgamated in a church north of Baileyboro.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That wasn't my boss who decided not to let us decorate. It was the boss' boss' boss. He is not a Christian, so that may be an influence. Now, if we decorated on HIS holy day, it may be allowed. Most of the holy days of the various religions converge around this time. Kwanza, Hanukkah, Orthodox Christmas, Festival of Lights, Pancha Ganapati, I'm sure there are more.


someone should anonomously suggest that decorations be put up for each religion, on their celebratory days! It would also brighten up the workplace! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Mav, I don't think there is a cure for Corneal Dystrophy, and I am not sure what they hope to achieve with the Genetic Studies, but if that is what they are looking for, then there will probably be a lot of others, who would be interested also.
> Corneal Dystrophy doesn't have a huge impact on my life, except for when I was still driving, then any vehicles with lights on, usually at night (a lot of people travel with lights on, whether night or day) and travelling towards me, looks like stars ????, instead of car lights, and that is when I used to get annoyed. So now the lights don't annoy me, but I do miss driving, sometimes! xoxoxo


I've always worn glasses and the car lights have always looked like stars to me, so I understand.
I hope the genetic studies can lead to a quick test to warn people before they show signs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run off to work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello June, I have just seen this post, so am afew days behind, and haven't yet read that everything is finished, & back in place again. I am hoping it is, but also know how these things can take forever, when Insurance is involved, so I am thinking of you, at this time of disruption, and hope that it is completed! xoxoxo


Thank you dear, we're getting there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello my Sisters and Friends, I would just like to thank all of you, for your kind thoughts, Wishes and Healing Energies. All of that must have worked, or is still working, as I now only experience a small amount of pain, at a such a low level, that it is now more discomfort, than pain, and barely noticed. Again I thank you all for your kind thoughts, and Jacki, I am sending you some Healing Energy, in the hope that it will help you, in some way! ???? xoxoxo


Very happy that this all had a good outcome Judi!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Things are suddenly happening all at once, had two letters just now, pre-op eye appointment this Friday 13th and results of knee scan on 31st Dec. Hopefully I will get a date for my eye on Friday, not too worried about having to wait for my knee results. xx


Excellent, now let's get this all _*moving!*_ xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have Izzy dolls over here. A lady at our national capital started this movement to create little dolls that would fit in soldier's pockets to give to the children overseas.
> https://www.hpicanada.ca/izzy-dolls/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI6fK29P2q5gIVAYbICh2ySgu7EAAYASAAEgIh5fD_BwE
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&query=izzy%20dolls&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs


They are so cute! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I don't mind your message being long it's always interesting. What are prolly pockets?.
> 
> I'm sitting in my bed eating a chocolate coated ice cream lolly and I've got chocolate all over my pjs and duvet cover! You'd think I was 3 yr old.... Josephine knows what I'm like with chocolate lollies. ????





nitz8catz said:


> Just don't go licking the pjs and duvet!


????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think giving a donation in lieu of cards is a great idea. It costs so much to send ANYTHING through Canada Post these days.
> I hope you have an enjoyable busy week.


I agree with you there, Mav! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Things are suddenly happening all at once, had two letters just now, pre-op eye appointment this Friday 13th and results of knee scan on 31st Dec. Hopefully I will get a date for my eye on Friday, not too worried about having to wait for my knee results. xx


That is excellent Jacki, shame that someone didn't do that much earlier, so that your eye would have hada much better chance to heal! I really do hope thatit has not been left too late for you! ????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've always worn glasses and the car lights have always looked like stars to me, so I understand.
> I hope the genetic studies can lead to a quick test to warn people before they show signs.


Now that hope I can go along with. Do you know the reason, that you see stars, instead of the clear shapes? 
I'm sort of hoping that whoever I see at the Eye Clinic, can enlighten me as to why the vision in my R eye, is very like looking through a window that hasn't been washed for a decade, or more! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very happy that this all had a good outcome Judi!! xxxx


So am I, now I want Jacki to have the same good fortune, that I have had! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They plan to finish it off tomorrow but I think the insurance company is responsible for putting everything back as it was. We've just brought the rolled up artificial turf into the back garden so it doesn't get pinched in the night, it was really heavy, good job Jake was here!! xxxx





Barn-dweller said:


> At least you will have water then. xxxx


You are very fortunate that he is growing into a strapping teen! What would his height be now? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> They won't turn off the water until they are connecting the pipes so we've got away with that and have been able to use the kitchen almost all day. Tomorrow, however, will be a different story as they will be taking out units to dig down to the point where they can connect the pipe again. It won't be fun for us but it hasn't been much fun for them either, they've earned their money!!!xxxx


It is great that you had the use of the kitchen yesterday, I now hope that the connecting of the pipes doesn't give them any unforseen problems, and the work, and cleanup, can be done in good time, for you and the men.
I also hope that your Insurance Co, doesn't waste too much time, assessing & completing the repairs that will need to be done. I suppose they will con fact their own tradesmen to assess, and complete whatever work is remaining! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Well done those young ones and your chest is sticking out. Proud knanna.


I firmly second Susan's comment! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> All the best wishes to you judo. Keep us up to date if you can.


Thanks Susan, and I definitely will keep you updated! ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> LM at her ballet class


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've told the cats, the dog and my son that I'm done in and won't do another thing. So I've time to be here finally. I may have said the builder ripped branches off the beautiful trees parallel to my house. We had a 2 foot snow storm and I had to get a fellow to shovel mom's sidewalk because my son isn't well. He's doing all the doctor told do, taking a lot of pills and cooking food that is better for him. He made a nice soup tonight. Finished the turkey with a pot pie, shepherd pie and a stroganoff all quite good. We got an insta pot on Black Friday so he's breaking it in. I haven't knitted, gone to meetings, read or been here. My neighbor helped here with his snowblower and we have just enough room to get the car in and out of the driveway. Kitties are better. I'm going to see what you all are doing. I probably can't catch up,but I'll give it a good try.


It is good to see you again, Polly, enjoy the reading of the escapades, and comment when you feel like it. ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I hope al, with eye issues get proper care.


Thanks Polly, my eye issues are nearly cleared up! ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > So glad they are able to sort it. Xxxxx
> ...


You are allowed to " just say" about noise caused by the drilling, or anything of similar noise levels; I imagine it would be quite painful for the ears! ????❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I wonder how the scratch happened? So glad it wasn't more serious Judi and I hope it heals quickly. Interesting about the CBD oil! xxxx


I wish I knew how it happened also; because I have absolutely no idea how it got there; and one would think one would remember getting an injury to one's eye! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Very windy and stormy last night.
> 
> Put the tree up yesterday. As usual it took all afternoon and evening. Lots of lovely memories looking at all the ornaments. Also got a lot of stuff prepped for family meal next Saturday.
> 
> ...


Very beautiful Christmas tree!
I'm not allowed to have one, because weare usually elsewhere for Christmas. I really don't know what we are doing this year! It is looking like it will be a non-event for us, this year! So I might just see what I can prepare for the day, and go from there! ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good news, that will probably heal quite quickly as well. xx


Yes, it has already healed, I just have no recollection, of how it happened! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Looking forward to you coming back to us with two good eyes.


Hello Janet, I am now officially back, with both eyes feeling good again; . and I hope I never have another scratch on my Cornea, because they are extremely painful! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's 2.30 now and they are starting to tidy up to go. There is thick dust every where but I can deal with that. We now have to wait for the remedial inspector who will sort out what has to be done to put everything back as it was. The plumbers have been absolutely brilliant, I would definitely recommend them!! Xxxx


That is good to hear, especially when there are so many shonky tradesmen/women around the world now. Now it just needs the next lot of people, to carry on the excellent.workmanship, and get your house, and garden, back to how they are supposed to be! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Judi. That is interesting about the CBD oil. xxxooo


Yes, unfortunately it is, but I will be following it up, and looking for further research on the subject, - but I won't continue with it, as I can do without that complication! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> All finished, just as it started to rain and I have to say that, apart from not having the fake turf down at the front, you wouldn't know they'd been here, they cleared up wonderfully well. We have to have the insurer's inspection and the remedial work done, turf back, side path checked for sinking and the hole under the washing machine cemented but then we're finished!! Dust everywhere but that's no problem, it's a relief to have my house back - without the leak!!! xxxx


I can see how the varnished leak is a great relief for you. A little while ago, we had an unnoticed leak under the house, until DH heard something that sounded like a running tap, but every tap wehave, was turned off, and had no leaks. Unfortunately, when he checked forther, he found the leak ..... and it was a huge one, and had been leaking for quite a while; because it was under the house, and we had a large shrub quite closeto the leak, so the saturated earth was not easily seen. We got it fixed very quickly, but when we got our water bill, for that quarter, we hada helluva shock ......... we had a bull of $5,000.00; which thankfully SA Water reduced by half, still a huge bill, but more manageable!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, I'm back home. Today I called at my old friends Wendy for a cup of tea. It's 40yrs since her and I used to be good friends, then life got in the way and we moved, then they did, etc, etc. I was so nervous to call but I summoned up the courage and did it. She was so overcome , I knew in the first 5 mins that we were still ok with ourselves. Just like last week sometimes in our conversations....she had a lot of questions about losing her husband, could I concentrate at first, sid I want Christmas to come, have I taken all Alberts clothes out of the house yet. I just told her that there were no rules, it's whenever she's ready, if ever! She's walking badly as she has rhematoid atheritis in her feet, and also suffers from FM. You can tell she's had a bad few years caring for Jim her husband. We've even had a giggle. It did us both good. I didn't outstay my welcome I was there well over an hour and we never shut up. We shall meet again. I've told her to ring anytime for anything. And promised I do mean it. I've told her well go to the garden centre some time, or even out for lunch. Of course by the time I'd been told where she lived the address had changed 4 times . I think Wendy's family as well as mine are so laid back....she doesn't want to go for Christmas. She wants to sleep all day I think. Christmas is a trying time, but sometimes you have to think of others, but it's not easy.
> 
> Anyway, enough of all that. Stephen and sue asked me to go to a Christmas market with them today but I refused. I don't mean to sound unsociable but I sometimes think I might not do Christmas either. Then you have to think that it's hard for others too. Sue, is looking a lot better. Her eyes are sparkling today, it's very nice to see.
> 
> Well that's all my news for today. Stitch and bitch tomorrow, and last over 60s on Tuesday. Before Christmas. I hope everyone is better if they've been poorly. June...I hope your leak has been sorted. Josephine physke yourself.....save some of the never ending energy for later in the week. It won't be long now, I'm excited for you


so glad you had a good get together, with your old friend, and are the same as if you hadn't lost touch! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx


That is excellent, well done! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a bright Norfolk with a very cold wind, won't be straying far today. Hopefully today will be better than yesterday, dinner was OK but nothing special and was just about to serve when my microwave combi oven decided to decease itself, terminal suicide so have had to order another one, not something we had budgeted for. Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. One bit of better news, I have managed to sell my Nativity to a local church so that is off my hands now. Back to knitting small Christmassy things at the moment as I can't decide what to do next. Hope your week goes well. xx.





jinx said:


> Morning. Hope your new microwave arrives and works perfectly.
> Great you sold the nativity. At a church it will be seen and marveled at by a lot of people.


You might even begin to get enquiries, about ordering some knitted items from you, in the future! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny and not too cold London!
> 
> I have lots to do before I go to the shop later yet I am stuck waiting for the insurance loss adjuster to call with an appointment!! Have managed to shift most of the dust from the kitchen but in spite of washing the floor twice, I can still feel a slight crunching under my slippers! The dust is probably just stuck to my slippers!!! I finished a scarf for Liv last night, navy blue to match her new school hat, hope she likes it!
> 
> That's about all for now, have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Awww ...... for your garden, but it will allbe fixed, and like new, again, the scarf is looking good, and I am now going to make a warm drink, then after my drink, I should be ready to go to sleep! So Good night all, have a lovely day, whatever you do, and Jacki, rest up for a bit longer! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad your day off was productive and well to your DD for doing the right thing in an emergency! I can fully understand teachers going sick, apart from the germ thing, the job is now so stressful that sometimes you just gotta have a little break. Not to pay them is just stupid and counter productive, I with them!!!!


I completely agree! It makes no sense whatsoever. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a great Flo/laundry day.


Thanks! It was a decent day. This morning I'll be off to Fiber Social at the LYS. Will be good to get out and socialize a bit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Things are suddenly happening all at once, had two letters just now, pre-op eye appointment this Friday 13th and results of knee scan on 31st Dec. Hopefully I will get a date for my eye on Friday, not too worried about having to wait for my knee results. xx


I sure hope you get that date for your eye soon! It's gone on way too long (as has the knee issue). xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, it's been a very cold and very windy day again today. Grey skies. I've been to the over 60's this afternoon. It's our last one until after the turn of the new year. We will have our Christmas buffet then. We all got a Christmas box of $30. That will go towards my York holiday. I won also a very large box of dairy milk chocolates and a box of m & s chocolate biscuits. I'm going to enjoy theses. Chocolate upsets my tum as does cream but if I only go sparsely I'm fine. So I'll have a biscuit a night and 3 chocolates then I'll be ok. 

I'm going up Stephens tomorrow if there's no snow etc. It's cold enough for it. Whatever you're doing I hope you are all ok. I've not got much more to say. Except.....we played a box of chocs for a line in bingo and $5 for a house. Nobody give a thought to the fact that if someone els shouted on the line for the chocolates at the same time apart from opening them up how could they half them. Well....human nature being as it is with kindness and Christmas time. Two ladies shouted for the chocolates. So they threw heads or tails. The lady that won, DONATED the chocolates to the one that lost, now how good is that eh? I'm so proud of her. The one that gave up her win has nothing much in the world money wise. It just got to me. I thought it was lovely. 

Well that's it for today I think you know I love yawl. Xxx


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Good morning from the Island, a drizzly day here but it beats snow. Sian is coming for a visit tomorrow, some of the sisters will remember her from their BC trip. We are going back to our rug hooking roots and will share tea, goodies and chat. She always brings the most delicious smoked salmon and I'm looking forward to our day. xoxox


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely idea to give to the lifeboats. We are doing the same and giving the money to our local Hospice. Our group has also decided as well as kntting hats and gloves for the homeless we are also going to knit Trauma Teddies for the emergency services to carry to give children in accidents. xx


See......another of our sisters donating to those in need. Where would the world be if no one gave anything anymore.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh yes, it all happened here over the weekend!!!!


I know it's upset you love, you could really have done without it, but what if it had happened right over Christmas time? It would have cost you double. And you can be all cosy now. I hate it when things go so wrong like that. It's over now though. Luv xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Just don't go licking the pjs and duvet!


Ha hahaha. You know me so well....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are very fortunate that he is growing into a strapping teen! What would his height be now? xoxoxo


He is almost 6 foot!! He seems to have got stuck with the nickname 'giraffe'!! Apparently, some of his schoolmates are even taller than him!! Adorable child!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is great that you had the use of the kitchen yesterday, I now hope that the connecting of the pipes doesn't give them any unforseen problems, and the work, and cleanup, can be done in good time, for you and the men.
> I also hope that your Insurance Co, doesn't waste too much time, assessing & completing the repairs that will need to be done. I suppose they will con fact their own tradesmen to assess, and complete whatever work is remaining! ???????????? xoxoxo


Having never made a claim, I'm not really sure what will happen when the assessor comes. Mind you, not having ever claimed won't stop my premium going up!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You are allowed to " just say" about noise caused by the drilling, or anything of similar noise levels; I imagine it would be quite painful for the ears! ????❣???? xoxoxo


Fortunately, it didn't seem to last for too long. We took a folding table into the lounge, shut the door and played cards!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Very beautiful Christmas tree!
> I'm not allowed to have one, because weare usually elsewhere for Christmas. I really don't know what we are doing this year! It is looking like it will be a non-event for us, this year! So I might just see what I can prepare for the day, and go from there! ❣ xoxoxo


We are on our own too on the actual day, sometimes it can be quite pleasant just having a quiet day after all the hullaballoo that Christmas creates!! We'll have a downscaled Christmas dinner and all the usual goodies!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a very cold and very windy day again today. Grey skies. I've been to the over 60's this afternoon. It's our last one until after the turn of the new year. We will have our Christmas buffet then. We all got a Christmas box of $30. That will go towards my York holiday. I won also a very large box of dairy milk chocolates and a box of m & s chocolate biscuits. I'm going to enjoy theses. Chocolate upsets my tum as does cream but if I only go sparsely I'm fine. So I'll have a biscuit a night and 3 chocolates then I'll be ok.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow if there's no snow etc. It's cold enough for it. Whatever you're doing I hope you are all ok. I've not got much more to say. Except.....we played a box of chocs for a line in bingo and $5 for a house. Nobody give a thought to the fact that if someone els shouted on the line for the chocolates at the same time apart from opening them up how could they half them. Well....human nature being as it is with kindness and Christmas time. Two ladies shouted for the chocolates. So they threw heads or tails. The lady that won, DONATED the chocolates to the one that lost, now how good is that eh? I'm so proud of her. The one that gave up her win has nothing much in the world money wise. It just got to me. I thought it was lovely.
> 
> Well that's it for today I think you know I love yawl. Xxx


Oh bless her, how kind and selfless of that lady, I hope she gets some good karma back for that generous act!!xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, a drizzly day here but it beats snow. Sian is coming for a visit tomorrow, some of the sisters will remember her from their BC trip. We are going back to our rug hooking roots and will share tea, goodies and chat. She always brings the most delicious smoked salmon and I'm looking forward to our day. xoxox


Hello dear, good to see you! I remember Sian very well, please remember me to her, she's a very sweet lady, much like yourself!! Enjoy your hooking and natter!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I know it's upset you love, you could really have done without it, but what if it had happened right over Christmas time? It would have cost you double. And you can be all cosy now. I hate it when things go so wrong like that. It's over now though. Luv xx


Yes, and fortunately, it wasn't as bad as I'd feared, didn't sleep a wink the night before the plumbers came on Saturday! Had a nightmare trying to pay him online today, the bank tracked it as 'not my usual spending pattern' and finished up blocking my online banking. A couple of long tedious phone calls sorted it out so he's been paid now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! The film was quite good, 7/10. It was a proper story with a beginning, a middle and an end!! Feeling really tired tonight for some reason. I cooked corned beef hash for dinner, real comfort food, haven't made it for years, it was lovely!

Have a good evening all, see you tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello dear, good to see you! I remember Sian very well, please remember me to her, she's a very sweet lady, much like yourself!! Enjoy your hooking and natter!! xxxx


From me, too, Trish. She's a lovely lady. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cold but sunny Norfolk, had torrential rain and wind for a while yesterday evening but all calm now. Knit and natter this morning DH is in charge of dinner, not too worried as he only has to put the oven on and put it in. Surely even he can do that? New microwave arrived yesterday so I am now back in full working order, it's exactly the same as my last one so no new techy stuff to learn. Have a lovely day, enjoy if you can. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Stormy day yesterday, but all calm now. Sorry I could'nt make it on yesterday, bit busy with appointments, supermarket shopping and WI party in the evening and our table won the quizz!!

Before dear Jinx gets confused, it is WEDNESDAY. But complete change of routine as it is Mr Ps birthday, so I will cook him a nice meal this evening. The family arrive from France on the night boat and will be here for breakfast tomorrow morning. They are just here for 3 days so we will try and cramp as much English Christmas into it as possible.

Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think this whole group is pretty like-minded when it comes to generosity.





London Girl said:


> I do so agree!!


I think I tend to agree with you both, on this thought. If someone needs it more than we do, we are happy to give items away! ❣???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh good grief, I was going to say it never rains but it pours but perhaps a wet saying is not apt. :sm16: Sorry know what you are going through having had all the work done here. It'll all work out in the end and if the insurance is going to pay it'll be just the mess you're faced with. Perhaps you'd better leave home for a while. As you say, chin up and go with the flo. Oops I've done it again. I'll go away. xxxx


Sometimes, it just can't be helped ...... the wrong kind of words keep coming! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too! We haven't claimed on the house insurance for 45 years but I bet the premium will shoot up next year and we'll have to pay £750 excess! Hey ho, life is what happens when you're making other plans!! Xxxx





Miss Pam said:


> I know and I agree completely! xxxooo


We have tried to claim on our home insurance a couple of times over the past few years; but each time, our claim was rejected, so we are now questioning if it is actually worth having the cover. I have been checking other Insurance Companies, so that we can get a more user friendly company! ???????????? :sm23: xoxoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Stormy day yesterday, but all calm now. Sorry I could'nt make it on yesterday, bit busy with appointments, supermarket shopping and WI party in the evening and our table won the quizz!!
> 
> Before dear Jinx gets confused, it is WEDNESDAY. But complete change of routine as it is Mr Ps birthday, so I will cook him a nice meal this evening. The family arrive from France on the night boat and will be here for breakfast tomorrow morning. They are just here for 3 days so we will try and cramp as much English Christmas into it as possible.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


It's all go, isn't it?!!! Wishing Mr P a very happy birthday and many more to come!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a currently bright and sunny London! 9'C at the moment. Currently waiting for the invoice from the plumber with before and after pics so I can send it to the insurance company. I'm out with my friend later on but not a lot else happening here. Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It's all go, isn't it?!!! Wishing Mr P a very happy birthday and many more to come!! xxxx


Mostly ready, just some brandy butter to make and then a fairly relaxing day today to get my strength up for they arrive. Looking forward to letting the gks loose in the toy shop!

Mr P says thanks xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
It was a quiet day at work.
Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
But I have to rip out what I did and start again as it is too tight. Wrong hook. 
I'll also be taking my knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mostly ready, just some brandy butter to make and then a fairly relaxing day today to get my strength up for they arrive. Looking forward to letting the gks loose in the toy shop!
> 
> Mr P says thanks xx


Brandy butter sounds yummy.
Please pass along my birthday wishes for Mr P.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently bright and sunny London! 9'C at the moment. Currently waiting for the invoice from the plumber with before and after pics so I can send it to the insurance company. I'm out with my friend later on but not a lot else happening here. Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I hope your dealings with the insurance company go as quickly as the repairs.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We have tried to claim on our home insurance a couple of times over the past few years; but each time, our claim was rejected, so we are now questioning if it is actually worth having the cover. I have been checking other Insurance Companies, so that we can get a more user friendly company! ???????????? :sm23: xoxoxo


We used to be with an insurance company that had the worst rating for customer service. And that company did deny our claim when our deck collapsed on our old house. They pointed out that the deck on our neighbour's house didn't collapse, so our claim that it was an extraordinary amount of snow that collapsed the deck was refused. Our neighbour's deck was on top of their garage and the wind had swept all the snow off of it.
That insurance company was sold TWICE and I am now with the company with the best rating for customer service. I haven't had to put a claim in at this house yet.
Up here you can't get a mortgage unless you have insurance.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
> It was a quiet day at work.
> Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
> ...


Stunning blanket, enjoy the Crafting Lunch!! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Stormy day yesterday, but all calm now. Sorry I could'nt make it on yesterday, bit busy with appointments, supermarket shopping and WI party in the evening and our table won the quizz!!
> 
> Before dear Jinx gets confused, it is WEDNESDAY. But complete change of routine as it is Mr Ps birthday, so I will cook him a nice meal this evening. The family arrive from France on the night boat and will be here for breakfast tomorrow morning. They are just here for 3 days so we will try and cramp as much English Christmas into it as possible.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Wednesday.
Enjoy your English Christmas with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny Norfolk, had torrential rain and wind for a while yesterday evening but all calm now. Knit and natter this morning DH is in charge of dinner, not too worried as he only has to put the oven on and put it in. Surely even he can do that? New microwave arrived yesterday so I am now back in full working order, it's exactly the same as my last one so no new techy stuff to learn. Have a lovely day, enjoy if you can. xx


That's great that they still had the same model.
Enjoy your Knit and natter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! The film was quite good, 7/10. It was a proper story with a beginning, a middle and an end!! Feeling really tired tonight for some reason. I cooked corned beef hash for dinner, real comfort food, haven't made it for years, it was lovely!
> 
> Have a good evening all, see you tomorrow, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


How odd. I was looking at corned beef hash in a can at the store last night and wondering how bad it would be.
Of course yours was better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, and fortunately, it wasn't as bad as I'd feared, didn't sleep a wink the night before the plumbers came on Saturday! Had a nightmare trying to pay him online today, the bank tracked it as 'not my usual spending pattern' and finished up blocking my online banking. A couple of long tedious phone calls sorted it out so he's been paid now!!


My bank is a little too laid back. When I called them to say I was going to BC and the US before the last trip to ok using my credit cards in the States, they said I didn't need to bother. They wouldnt' hold up any funds.
I'm glad that you were able to sort it without more than a phone call.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We are on our own too on the actual day, sometimes it can be quite pleasant just having a quiet day after all the hullaballoo that Christmas creates!! We'll have a downscaled Christmas dinner and all the usual goodies!!! xxxx


We are going to my brother's for Christmas. We'll be there around lunchtime and probably won't be home again until midnight.
Mum did put up our little fold up Christmas tree. It's a skinny thing that fits in pizza box. It unfolds with all its lights and some of its decorations intact. Mum always adds more decorations.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fortunately, it didn't seem to last for too long. We took a folding table into the lounge, shut the door and played cards!!! xxxx


That seems like a good thing to do.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny Norfolk, had torrential rain and wind for a while yesterday evening but all calm now. Knit and natter this morning DH is in charge of dinner, not too worried as he only has to put the oven on and put it in. Surely even he can do that? New microwave arrived yesterday so I am now back in full working order, it's exactly the same as my last one so no new techy stuff to learn. Have a lovely day, enjoy if you can. xx


Have you ever had the chance to check his capabilities in the kitchen area? One never knows, he might just be an Undercover Gourmet Chef. ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He is almost 6 foot!! He seems to have got stuck with the nickname 'giraffe'!! Apparently, some of his schoolmates are even taller than him!! Adorable child!!xxxx


One of my cousins sons was like that. He was 6 foot in his early teens.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Good morning from the Island, a drizzly day here but it beats snow. Sian is coming for a visit tomorrow, some of the sisters will remember her from their BC trip. We are going back to our rug hooking roots and will share tea, goodies and chat. She always brings the most delicious smoked salmon and I'm looking forward to our day. xoxox


Sian is a lovely talented lady. Just like you, Trish.
Smoked salmon, yum.
Have a great visit together.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, it's been a very cold and very windy day again today. Grey skies. I've been to the over 60's this afternoon. It's our last one until after the turn of the new year. We will have our Christmas buffet then. We all got a Christmas box of $30. That will go towards my York holiday. I won also a very large box of dairy milk chocolates and a box of m & s chocolate biscuits. I'm going to enjoy theses. Chocolate upsets my tum as does cream but if I only go sparsely I'm fine. So I'll have a biscuit a night and 3 chocolates then I'll be ok.
> 
> I'm going up Stephens tomorrow if there's no snow etc. It's cold enough for it. Whatever you're doing I hope you are all ok. I've not got much more to say. Except.....we played a box of chocs for a line in bingo and $5 for a house. Nobody give a thought to the fact that if someone els shouted on the line for the chocolates at the same time apart from opening them up how could they half them. Well....human nature being as it is with kindness and Christmas time. Two ladies shouted for the chocolates. So they threw heads or tails. The lady that won, DONATED the chocolates to the one that lost, now how good is that eh? I'm so proud of her. The one that gave up her win has nothing much in the world money wise. It just got to me. I thought it was lovely.
> 
> Well that's it for today I think you know I love yawl. Xxx


It's usually the ones that have little to give that want to share what little they have.
Our potluck Christmas lunch at work is late this year. It won't be for another week.
Have a safe drive to Stephens house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Stunning blanket, enjoy the Crafting Lunch!! x


Thanks. Hopefully mine will turn out. I'm using purple and teal tones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I need to brush snow off my car.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am glad the wind did not blow you away yesterday. It is good to read that you are getting out and about since your move. 
Mr. Wonderful is in charge of dinner quite often. I should not complain, but I wish he would be willing to try some new recipes. He only makes about 6 different things. Now I feel bad, I really should not complain as he does try. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny Norfolk, had torrential rain and wind for a while yesterday evening but all calm now. Knit and natter this morning DH is in charge of dinner, not too worried as he only has to put the oven on and put it in. Surely even he can do that? New microwave arrived yesterday so I am now back in full working order, it's exactly the same as my last one so no new techy stuff to learn. Have a lovely day, enjoy if you can. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
> It was a quiet day at work.
> Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
> ...


That is a beautiful blanket, I might make it, for one of my dad's. I think I still have about 4 more to make. ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Poor Jinx is always confused no matter what day it is.???????????? 
Nice your family is coming to celebrate Christmas and Mr. P's birthday day. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Stormy day yesterday, but all calm now. Sorry I could'nt make it on yesterday, bit busy with appointments, supermarket shopping and WI party in the evening and our table won the quizz!!
> 
> Before dear Jinx gets confused, it is WEDNESDAY. But complete change of routine as it is Mr Ps birthday, so I will cook him a nice meal this evening. The family arrive from France on the night boat and will be here for breakfast tomorrow morning. They are just here for 3 days so we will try and cramp as much English Christmas into it as possible.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Brandy butter sounds yummy.
> Please pass along my birthday wishes for Mr P.


From me also, Josephine.???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I hope you and your friend has a splendid outing in the bright and sunny London day.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a currently bright and sunny London! 9'C at the moment. Currently waiting for the invoice from the plumber with before and after pics so I can send it to the insurance company. I'm out with my friend later on but not a lot else happening here. Have a good one everybody, catch you later!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. You can keep the snow up north. We really do not want to see it even on Christmas. Last year gave us enough white stuff to last a lifetime.
Your crafting lunch sounds like a great break for you in the work day. The blanket pattern looks great. 


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
> It was a quiet day at work.
> Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We used to be with an insurance company that had the worst rating for customer service. And that company did deny our claim when our deck collapsed on our old house. They pointed out that the deck on our neighbour's house didn't collapse, so our claim that it was an extraordinary amount of snow that collapsed the deck was refused. Our neighbour's deck was on top of their garage and the wind had swept all the snow off of it.
> That insurance company was sold TWICE and I am now with the company with the best rating for customer service. I haven't had to put a claim in at this house yet.
> Up here you can't get a mortgage unless you have insurance.


We have the same rules, around house purchasing and Insurance. I think I will begin checking out other insurance companies, and see what the outcome will be! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Your bank is indeed laid back. I am glad when my bank checks on unexpected claims on my accounts. I remember trying to get about $1,000 cash from the bank. They ask a lot of questions and it finally dawned on me that they were trying to protect me in case I had been taken in on a scam. It took some time, but I finally got the cash. 


nitz8catz said:


> My bank is a little too laid back. When I called them to say I was going to BC and the US before the last trip to ok using my credit cards in the States, they said I didn't need to bother. They wouldnt' hold up any funds.
> I'm glad that you were able to sort it without more than a phone call.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, and fortunately, it wasn't as bad as I'd feared, didn't sleep a wink the night before the plumbers came on Saturday! Had a nightmare trying to pay him online today, the bank tracked it as 'not my usual spending pattern' and finished up blocking my online banking. A couple of long tedious phone calls sorted it out so he's been paid now!!





nitz8catz said:


> My bank is a little too laid back. When I called them to say I was going to BC and the US before the last trip to ok using my credit cards in the States, they said I didn't need to bother. They wouldnt' hold up any funds.
> I'm glad that you were able to sort it without more than a phone call.


It is good that your bank *DID* check on your transaction though, due to the number of fraudulent transactions that are getting more, and more common. It shows that they are protecting their customers accounts. ❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yesterday we just got a picture of our son with his two sons. It is funny to look at the three of them because of the difference in their height. Dad is in the center and is 5 foot 10. The sons are well over 6 feet and apparently the youngest is still growing. He now towers over his brother at 6 foot 6. When he was 11 he had surgery and was in a wheelchair because his bones were growing so fast that the muscles and tendons could not keep up with the growth. The surgery stopped his bone growth in his thigh and allowed the muscles to catch up. We imagine how tall he would be without that surgery.



nitz8catz said:


> One of my cousins sons was like that. He was 6 foot in his early teens.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are going to my brother's for Christmas. We'll be there around lunchtime and probably won't be home again until midnight.
> Mum did put up our little fold up Christmas tree. It's a skinny thing that fits in pizza box. It unfolds with all its lights and some of its decorations intact. Mum always adds more decorations.


At least you have one, and it is a pretty little tree! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Poor Jinx is always confused no matter what day it is.????????????
> Nice your family is coming to celebrate Christmas and Mr. P's birthday day.


I had an interesting test done on me, when I visited the local hospital on Saturday, to test my memory, and I have not heard of this particular one, previously! I had to name the months of the year, in order but in reverse, which was quite easy. I am so glad I was asked that question, and not about what day, date or time it was; because I never know what they are! They might have wanted to put me in some kind of protective custody! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

At first I thought it would be hard to say the months backwards. When I tried it I could also do Guess I am okay also. 


Xiang said:


> I had an interesting test done on me, when I visited the local hospital on Saturday, to test my memory, and I have not heard of this particular one, previously! I had to name the months of the year, in order but in reverse, which was quite easy. I am so glad I was asked that question, and not about what day, date or time it was; because I never know what they are! They might have wanted to put me in some kind of protective custody! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes a few times, the first time I was in bed with a bad throat infection and he offered me toast !!!! :sm16: He does manage when I'm away but I have to supply a list to what's there and how to cook it, temps and times etc. So no, I don't think there is any hidden talents there or if there are they're so well hidden no-one has found them yet. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Stormy day yesterday, but all calm now. Sorry I could'nt make it on yesterday, bit busy with appointments, supermarket shopping and WI party in the evening and our table won the quizz!!
> 
> Before dear Jinx gets confused, it is WEDNESDAY. But complete change of routine as it is Mr Ps birthday, so I will cook him a nice meal this evening. The family arrive from France on the night boat and will be here for breakfast tomorrow morning. They are just here for 3 days so we will try and cramp as much English Christmas into it as possible.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone. xxx


Happy Birthday to Mr. P! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are going to my brother's for Christmas. We'll be there around lunchtime and probably won't be home again until midnight.
> Mum did put up our little fold up Christmas tree. It's a skinny thing that fits in pizza box. It unfolds with all its lights and some of its decorations intact. Mum always adds more decorations.


Your tree looks lovely. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to sign off now. I need to brush snow off my car.
> Everyone have a great day.


Safe travels! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday to Mr. P! xxxooo


He says thank you. Xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He says thank you. Xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I hope you enjoy it, it was well made xxxx


It was an excellent film. 10/10. I also watched the Les Mis concert with Alfie Bow and Michael Ball, live. On my own. Loved that as well.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning from a wet and windy Norfolk. The piece of pork we had at the weekend was so big I have had to find various ways of making it look like something different, so have made a pork curry for today and a swineherder's pie for Wednesday and Thursday, we will be grunting by the end of the week. Told DH he'd have a curly tail as well, he didn't seem to take that too well :sm23: :sm23: :sm12:. Anyway that's me done for the day, knitting this afternoon and waiting for my new microwave to come. Hope you're all having a good enough day. xx


We don't talk about curly tales to my DH!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Janet, I am now officially back, with both eyes feeling good again; . and I hope I never have another scratch on my Cornea, because they are extremely painful! xoxoxo


I can only imagine. Please be more careful, even if you don't know how you did it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Mr P.

I had a birthday lunch yesterday with the Vetlettes. 4 of us have birthdays this month, so it was a riotous affair.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

We found the end of the rainbow! At the airport there was a huge rainbow to the north that stretched the entire length of our view, almost overhead. The eastern end was just about 20 yards away, so the pot of gold is under the tarmac where the aircraft park. None of us had our spades!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We found the end of the rainbow! At the airport there was a huge rainbow to the north that stretched the entire length of our view, almost overhead. The eastern end was just about 20 yards away, so the pot of gold is under the tarmac where the aircraft park. None of us had our spades!


That's awesome! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> We don't talk about curly tales to my DH!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm15: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are going to my brother's for Christmas. We'll be there around lunchtime and probably won't be home again until midnight.
> Mum did put up our little fold up Christmas tree. It's a skinny thing that fits in pizza box. It unfolds with all its lights and some of its decorations intact. Mum always adds more decorations.


Very svelte and elegant! !


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is good that your bank *DID* check on your transaction though, due to the number of fraudulent transactions that are getting more, and more common. It shows that they are protecting their customers accounts. ❣???? xoxoxo


Yes, it does and I did appreciate that - eventually! XXXX


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was an excellent film. 10/10. I also watched the Les Mis concert with Alfie Bow and Michael Ball, live. On my own. Loved that as well.


That sounds great! I am looking forward to seeing the film of Cats soon!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, it's a cold day. When I was coming up to Stephens I followed a gritting Lorry because there's some bad weather due. I've been into tescos and got some dinners and coffee, that's me set if I'm stuck inside. This gritter threw lots of grit and little car got some over her paintwork. It's not good is it.

I'm at Stephens and tonight we had jacket potatoes with salad if we wanted and ice cream and nougat wafers. Very enjoyable. I saw Karen this morning and Andrew and had my hot chocolate. Donna came to our house and did a good job today, she'll do anything I ask her but just sometimes!she said she might go home for lunch with her partner at noon. Seeing as she didn't come to us until 11am I told her that she wasn't due to finish at my house until 12.30!!!shes just been getting a little cocky , I pay her for one and a half hours not just one.i know I sound tight but she rushes everything to get out in an hour and doesn't always make a good job of it. I'm sick of being thought of as a mug. But....today I was very pleased with her. 

I think that's about all I've got to say tonight. I've got flowers to take for Albert tomorrow, and then Asda, then I'm hibernating for a week. I must catch up on a couple of jobs. I didn't ask Donna to wrap up pressies for me this year. She made such a blinking mess of it I'll just do it myself. She's a canny little woman though and I can't help but like her.

Josephine have a good break with your family. Love yawl very much.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's a cold day. When I was coming up to Stephens I followed a gritting Lorry because there's some bad weather due. I've been into tescos and got some dinners and coffee, that's me set if I'm stuck inside. This gritter threw lots of grit and little car got some over her paintwork. It's not good is it.
> 
> I'm at Stephens and tonight we had jacket potatoes with salad if we wanted and ice cream and nougat wafers. Very enjoyable. I saw Karen this morning and Andrew and had my hot chocolate. Donna came to our house and did a good job today, she'll do anything I ask her but just sometimes!she said she might go home for lunch with her partner at noon. Seeing as she didn't come to us until 11am I told her that she wasn't due to finish at my house until 12.30!!!shes just been getting a little cocky , I pay her for one and a half hours not just one.i know I sound tight but she rushes everything to get out in an hour and doesn't always make a good job of it. I'm sick of being thought of as a mug. But....today I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


Glad Donna did a good job. Just Whatsapped the family. They are on the way to the ferry. They'll be here for breakfast around 8.30 am tomorrow. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad Donna did a good job. Just Whatsapped the family. They are on the way to the ferry. They'll be here for breakfast around 8.30 am tomorrow. X


You and Peter enjoy yourselves, you deserve to. You can sleep for a week when they are gone. Luv u both. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You and Peter enjoy yourselves, you deserve to. You can sleep for a week when they are gone. Luv u both. X


Thanks Susan and Peter says thanks for the birthday card. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, not being bothered also means unsupportive in this case!! Xxxx


That is the case with a lot of men; or so I have heard! As long as something doesn't affect them *TOO* much; then they don't bother with whatever is happening; *BUT* woe betide anyone in their vicinity, if they are affected by something that has gone wrong! The reaction can be almost ATOMIC!!
I wonder why that is!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Same thing happened to me in regards to our car. I heard a noise, Harold said it was the radio, turned the radio off, Harold said it was the heater, turned the heater off, Harold said there was nothing wrong there was no noise. I ask if nothing was wrong why were flames shooting up from under the hood.????????????????


I did have anincident, similar to that with one of my cars, when I was the sole driver, but my car wasn't on fire, and it wasn't my exDH that didn't believe me, it was the mechanics, in the repair shop that I took the car too. After returning it twice, and receiving it back, unrepaired, I told exDH exactly what to say to those mechanics; which he did; then after Itook it for a check run, we both went in to sort out the account, and to also find out why they didn't fixit, the first time I took it in! That was when ex DlH told them that he knew nothing about cars, and that I knew a lot, as I had worked on cars with my brothers! They listened tome every to me, after that fiasco!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good news, that will probably heal quite quickly as well. xx


Yes, it seems to have healed completely now! xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
> It was a quiet day at work.
> Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
> ...


Really nice pattern looks challenging.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We are going to my brother's for Christmas. We'll be there around lunchtime and probably won't be home again until midnight.
> Mum did put up our little fold up Christmas tree. It's a skinny thing that fits in pizza box. It unfolds with all its lights and some of its decorations intact. Mum always adds more decorations.


Very pretty.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey. Family are nearly here. Breakfast is ready for them.

Happy Thursday everyone. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk Everywhere is white with frost at the moment. DH's sister rang last night and is paying a flying visit on Saturday, not sure why as she's not staying overnight but I suppose I'd better move a few dust bunnies. Then need to get my head around my new bank account and get that up and running. There seems to be so many pass numbers around that I'm not sure which is which. Then I can settle down to some knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, it seems to have healed completely now! xoxoxo


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Family are nearly here. Breakfast is ready for them.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxx


Have a wonderful time together!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a train on the way to meeting my friend Barbara in London for the day. She's great company, always brightens my day!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:59 am EST and -13'C (9'F). The lake effect snow flurries have finished for now, until the wind picks up again. They left us with 1.5" of snow on the ground and a multicar accident an hour east of me when the snow created a whiteout.
It's cold enough that the city of Toronto has created a skating rink below one end of the elevated highway there. It will stay as long as the temperature holds and people can go there to skate. There used to be a homeless camp there that Toronto demolished and cleaned up.
I slept wrong last night and one of the muscles in my side is complaining. I won't be moving much today.
I'm up to 9-1/2 repeats on my scarf. I'm going to run out of the blue colour first. I'm probably going to keep going until I run out of yarn.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on the way to meeting my friend Barbara in London for the day. She's great company, always brightens my day!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


I hope you have a good journey and a wonderful meetup with your friend.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk Everywhere is white with frost at the moment. DH's sister rang last night and is paying a flying visit on Saturday, not sure why as she's not staying overnight but I suppose I'd better move a few dust bunnies. Then need to get my head around my new bank account and get that up and running. There seems to be so many pass numbers around that I'm not sure which is which. Then I can settle down to some knitting. Have a good day. xx


One of my banks (I deal with 3 of them) has three screens of security that I have to go through, with remembered questions and matching pictures. But I haven't heard of any problems with that bank. 
The laid back bank has had problems. I have my mortgage with them, but only until the mortgage is paid off in less than 5 years, then I won't have anything to do with that bank.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey. Family are nearly here. Breakfast is ready for them.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. Xxx


Happy Thursday.
Have a fun time with the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Really nice pattern looks challenging.


It's not too bad. The pattern has lots of pictures.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I heard the wind last night. A bit worrying with all the dustbins out on the pavement for an early collection.


We had heavy machinery working next door to us, all daytoday, preparing the yard next door, for the owners new house. It was extremely noisy, as if we were in the middle of major roadworks! It is very tiring to have that level of noise, going on all day, with no break. We just aren't used to a lot of noise in our little town!

Do any of you remember me saying about the house next door to me, burning down in September last year? The owner will hopefully have her new house in March, next year; so it will be 18 months since the fire, for everything to be finally approved by the Town Council here, so that her house can be completed. While my DD3 & SIL, have bought a block, had their house approved, built & fully installed on their block, Connected to the appropriate Services, and have moved into their house, in a much shorter time; simply because the Company that built their house, got all the approvals and clearances, dealt with in Adelaide, and my neighbour had her approvals, & permissions done by our Local Town Council. We all think she has been ripped off by them! 
I think everyone in the area is either out, or asleep, and it is now beautifully quiet, except for the buzzing in my ears! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I did have anincident, similar to that with one of my cars, when I was the sole driver, but my car wasn't on fire, and it wasn't my exDH that didn't believe me, it was the mechanics, in the repair shop that I took the car too. After returning it twice, and receiving it back, unrepaired, I told exDH exactly what to say to those mechanics; which he did; then after Itook it for a check run, we both went in to sort out the account, and to also find out why they didn't fixit, the first time I took it in! That was when ex DlH told them that he knew nothing about cars, and that I knew a lot, as I had worked on cars with my brothers! They listened tome every to me, after that fiasco!????????????


I won't tell you how many mechanics have told me that I have a blown engine.
One time - thermostat.
One time - bolts on flywheel
One time - bad gasket on head
One time - blocked heater
All of these times, I have had an impossible time even getting a mechanic to actually LOOK at the car. They took one look, said the car was too old, and I should buy a new one. Fine if you have THOUSANDS of dollars to throw on a car. All of the cars were older, but rust free, as I got the bodies oiled. The one car that was rusted still had an excellent engine and the guy picking it up for recycling actually gave me $500 for just the engine.
My last car (my Honda) I couldn't find anyone to actually work on it. I traded it in and the dealership used it all summer for driving people who had come in for service and to pick up parts. They finally sold it to someone else. (This was the car with the supposed blown engine that was really just a blocked heater)
I couldnt' fix my cars myself, they're too computerized now. But I do know more than some people.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's a cold day. When I was coming up to Stephens I followed a gritting Lorry because there's some bad weather due. I've been into tescos and got some dinners and coffee, that's me set if I'm stuck inside. This gritter threw lots of grit and little car got some over her paintwork. It's not good is it.
> 
> I'm at Stephens and tonight we had jacket potatoes with salad if we wanted and ice cream and nougat wafers. Very enjoyable. I saw Karen this morning and Andrew and had my hot chocolate. Donna came to our house and did a good job today, she'll do anything I ask her but just sometimes!she said she might go home for lunch with her partner at noon. Seeing as she didn't come to us until 11am I told her that she wasn't due to finish at my house until 12.30!!!shes just been getting a little cocky , I pay her for one and a half hours not just one.i know I sound tight but she rushes everything to get out in an hour and doesn't always make a good job of it. I'm sick of being thought of as a mug. But....today I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your time at Stephen's.
It sounds like your Donna is good, if you keep on her.
Mum's Stuart has gone through several housekeepers. He can't bend over with his vertigo so he needs someone to clean the lower levels, like under chairs and he hasn't found a housekeeper who is willing to get down on the floor. He just bought a Roomba and is hoping to catch the dust bunnies that way.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds great! I am looking forward to seeing the film of Cats soon!


That film does look good. A lot of good actors.
I saw the film of the Broadway version and loved it. This one looks a little different.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Someone is getting snow. School bus cancellations are being announced on the TV.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> We found the end of the rainbow! At the airport there was a huge rainbow to the north that stretched the entire length of our view, almost overhead. The eastern end was just about 20 yards away, so the pot of gold is under the tarmac where the aircraft park. None of us had our spades!


I always thought the rainbows ended in Ireland. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Happy birthday Mr P.
> 
> I had a birthday lunch yesterday with the Vetlettes. 4 of us have birthdays this month, so it was a riotous affair.


That sounds like a great way to celebrate your birthdays.
Yesterday was my anniversary of 30 years with the same employer. I got a couple of "congratulations?". :sm01:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Remember when it looked like this?!! Actually, I'm cheating, this is the left side, can't find a pic of the other side!! :sm23: xxxx


It will look like that again, we just don't know how Long this will take!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> At first I thought it would be hard to say the months backwards. When I tried it I could also do Guess I am okay also.


I did ok until I thought about it. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yesterday we just got a picture of our son with his two sons. It is funny to look at the three of them because of the difference in their height. Dad is in the center and is 5 foot 10. The sons are well over 6 feet and apparently the youngest is still growing. He now towers over his brother at 6 foot 6. When he was 11 he had surgery and was in a wheelchair because his bones were growing so fast that the muscles and tendons could not keep up with the growth. The surgery stopped his bone growth in his thigh and allowed the muscles to catch up. We imagine how tall he would be without that surgery.


My cousin's boy was tested for thyroid activity because both his parents are short. And his grandparents are short. 
But he didn't have any problems, just some aches and pains from his muscles trying to catch up to his bones.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Knit Night for me tonight.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a lovely time this morning. I was given chocolates and wine from the group. Lots of food, mulled wine and chat.
> 
> Now to get the bedrooms ready for the family while Mr P is on school pick up for LM and take her to tap dancing.





London Girl said:


> Wow, quite the houseful!!! xxxx


My exact thought, June! For too many people in one place, for me tho, I only feel comfortable, when there is only a small number of people in my vicinity icinity! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I cannot imagine having to answer the door to receive a package. They do not even ring the bell any more, just drop and run. I am expecting 4 packages today and would not like having to be available to receive each separate one. Most places send an email or text saying the package has been delivered.
> Our old mail carrier would not bring letters or packages to the door that needed us to sign. She left a note telling us to go to the post office to get it. Post office is 10 miles away. The first time I send Harold and he could not get the package as it was in my name. Grr. After the 3rd time we reported the mail carrier to her boss. The sender pays extra to have it delivered to the person and she was just to lazy to do her job correctly. This mail carrier was an acquaintance of mine. She was not happy to have been reported.





London Girl said:


> If she wasn't doing the job she was paid for properly, she deserved to be reported!!


I agree with you June, it doesn't take much to walk up to a door, and deliver a parcel for how it was paid to deliver! There are too many people who do not do their jobs correctly, or even properly; and unfortunately I have worked with some of them, over the years!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Polly Pocket!


Yes, they were the rage over here, for the young girls. How long ago was that? Must be at least 25 to 30 years ago! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fortunately Judi, it's all sorted now apart from needing someone to come and re lay the fake turf. The inside of the house was barely affected as they were able to go down the side of the house instead of through it with the new pipe!! xxxx


That is excellent, June. It is great to hear about a good experience, when it comes to repairs that are very necessary to get done, within a short time; and with no problems! ❣ xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That sounds great! I am looking forward to seeing the film of Cats soon!


So am I. I may take the twins.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everyone, it's a cold day. When I was coming up to Stephens I followed a gritting Lorry because there's some bad weather due. I've been into tescos and got some dinners and coffee, that's me set if I'm stuck inside. This gritter threw lots of grit and little car got some over her paintwork. It's not good is it.
> 
> I'm at Stephens and tonight we had jacket potatoes with salad if we wanted and ice cream and nougat wafers. Very enjoyable. I saw Karen this morning and Andrew and had my hot chocolate. Donna came to our house and did a good job today, she'll do anything I ask her but just sometimes!she said she might go home for lunch with her partner at noon. Seeing as she didn't come to us until 11am I told her that she wasn't due to finish at my house until 12.30!!!shes just been getting a little cocky , I pay her for one and a half hours not just one.i know I sound tight but she rushes everything to get out in an hour and doesn't always make a good job of it. I'm sick of being thought of as a mug. But....today I was very pleased with her.
> 
> ...


West Sussex has decided that gritting is too expensive so only major, numbered roads are being done. Some of our busiest roads will NOT be gritted. What do we pay rates for?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad Donna did a good job. Just Whatsapped the family. They are on the way to the ferry. They'll be here for breakfast around 8.30 am tomorrow. X


Yeah!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on the way to meeting my friend Barbara in London for the day. She's great company, always brightens my day!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


You have lots of friends, and they all brighten your day. You are such a lovely person.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I always thought the rainbows ended in Ireland. :sm02:


Not this one!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a great way to celebrate your birthdays.
> Yesterday was my anniversary of 30 years with the same employer. I got a couple of "congratulations?". :sm01:


After 25 years I got a silver rosebowl. That was a long time ago and I have never used it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My cousin's boy was tested for thyroid activity because both his parents are short. And his grandparents are short.
> But he didn't have any problems, just some aches and pains from his muscles trying to catch up to his bones.


DS1 still has 'weals' across his back - stretch marks from the year he grew 6 inches in a few months.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

For 25 years Harold received a tie tack with the letter S on it. S for the name of the company. Why would anyone use it? Our sons name starts with S and he used it a few times.

quote=SaxonLady]After 25 years I got a silver rosebowl. That was a long time ago and I have never used it![/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My exact thought, June! For too many people in one place, for me tho, I only feel comfortable, when there is only a small number of people in my vicinity icinity! ???????????? xoxoxo


I'm lucky they all pitch in and all I will probably be left to do is drink wine. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a train on the way to meeting my friend Barbara in London for the day. She's great company, always brightens my day!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love xxxxx


Have fun! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a good journey and a wonderful meetup with your friend.


Thanks Nitz, it has been a lovely day, lots of nattering and some nice food and drink! I am going home via Greenwich as I needed to pick up Jake's Christmas present. It has rained all day and is still raining, I got wet several times up in town as there were too many people about to put an umbrella up but once I get off this bus, it's going up as I have a short walk to go and vote!

Catch you later! Xxxxxxxc


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I won't tell you how many mechanics have told me that I have a blown engine.
> One time - thermostat.
> One time - bolts on flywheel
> One time - bad gasket on head
> ...


I used to be able to do lots of stuff in a car engine too, thanks to my dad's tuition but I look under the bonnet now and it's a complete mystery with very little room to work so I leave it to the experts now!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a great way to celebrate your birthdays.
> Yesterday was my anniversary of 30 years with the same employer. I got a couple of "congratulations?". :sm01:


Many congrats from me too, that's a long time to stay loyal!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, they were the rage over here, for the young girls. How long ago was that? Must be at least 25 to 30 years ago! ???????????? xoxoxo


That would be about right Judi!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> You have lots of friends, and they all brighten your day. You are such a lovely person.


Awwww Saxy, you sweetie!! You are very near the top of the list!! Xxxx ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm lucky they all pitch in and all I will probably be left to do is drink wine. xx


Well be very brave about having to do that and try not to complain!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OMG it's so cold here. We are expecting some ice tonight. I'm home from Stephens and I don't intend to go back until next wednesday I keep telling them that they need time alone to get ready by Christmas. Just because I'm home doesn't mean I don't wlove those boys. Just because it's a Saturday or Wednesday doesn't mean I have to be on top of them all the time...they just don't listen. What am I going to do with them. I'm up about 4days over Christmas. I've got things to do down here. 

When I left Stephens this morning I called at the crem with some cream roses. I told Albert when I was in the car that if it rained I wasn't going and would take the flowers home for us both because they aren't keeping outside this time of year. When I got near the crem the sun came out, so I had to keep my side of the bargain.

Matthew was having his presentation at uni today, I don't yet know how he thinks he did. I'll find out later. Stephen and sue are going for a Christmas meal with a couple of diving friends tonight. Then I think Stephen has his works dinner tomorrow night. Well...I've bought enough Starbucks and ready meals to last me over the next fort it because I don't really want to be in the car where there's any sign of ice. I'm a coward.

Tomorrow, Lynn and myself are supposed to be going for our lunch, but it all depends on the weather. OBTW I went and gave my vote so that's done. I've had to vote the way I think fit. Well that seems to be all my news. Josephine, I hope you are having a great time with your family. From overseas. I bet they are enjoying themselves.

Know I love yawl......


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm lucky they all pitch in and all I will probably be left to do is drink wine. xx


It can be a hard life. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, it has been a lovely day, lots of nattering and some nice food and drink! I am going home via Greenwich as I needed to pick up Jake's Christmas present. It has rained all day and is still raining, I got wet several times up in town as there were too many people about to put an umbrella up but once I get off this bus, it's going up as I have a short walk to go and vote!
> 
> Catch you later! Xxxxxxxc


Sounds like a good day out apart from the rain, it started off dry here but soon changed and has rained all day. Apart from voting it's been a good day to stay in. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG it's so cold here. We are expecting some ice tonight. I'm home from Stephens and I don't intend to go back until next wednesday I keep telling them that they need time alone to get ready by Christmas. Just because I'm home doesn't mean I don't wlove those boys. Just because it's a Saturday or Wednesday doesn't mean I have to be on top of them all the time...they just don't listen. What am I going to do with them. I'm up about 4days over Christmas. I've got things to do down here.
> 
> When I left Stephens this morning I called at the crem with some cream roses. I told Albert when I was in the car that if it rained I wasn't going and would take the flowers home for us both because they aren't keeping outside this time of year. When I got near the crem the sun came out, so I had to keep my side of the bargain.
> 
> ...


You do right to stay off the roads and in the warm, no sense in meeting trouble half way!! Lovely that your family want you close but I understand you needing you own space where you can kick your shoes off, do what you like, eat what you like, where you like and when you like! I too went to vote on my way home, it's the right thing to do after what Emmeline Pankhurst and co. went through for us!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm lucky they all pitch in and all I will probably be left to do is drink wine. xx


:sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Off to the hospital a bit later for my pre-op eye appointment and maybe, just maybe get a date at long last but won't hold my breath, then shopping and with a bit of luck the rest of the day is mine. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Having a great time with the family. Off to see Santa this morning. Then toy shop later.

Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Having a great time with the family. Off to see Santa this morning. Then toy shop later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Glad you're having a great time, are you going to tell Santa you've been good? xx :sm23:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Off to the hospital a bit later for my pre-op eye appointment and maybe, just maybe get a date at long last but won't hold my breath, then shopping and with a bit of luck the rest of the day is mine. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


Will be thinking of you, report back when you get home please!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a yet again, grey and damp London!! The insurance assessor is coming this morning so hopefully that will be a step on the road to getting my money back!!! This afternoon, the gks will be here after school, staying until lunch time tomorrow. In the meantime, I need to get on with my Christmas cards!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear and no rain.
The government is scrapping the lottery system for selling cannabis products since they found the majority of people were still going to the black market. So 20 new stores will be licensed per month this year. They still have to prove they have a lease for a store and have to have minimum amount of start-up money. I just want to get more CBD for Bella. Fluffy is now limping. He has a mat on his hip and every once in a while that leg gives out on him. Mum wants to take him to the vet but he freaks out when he goes in the car. I need to get some liquid catnip to sedate him. It is the only thing that has worked with him. The sedatives that the vet gives haven't worked.
Knit Night only had 6 of us. One fellow rode his bike to the store because his wife was in Hamilton with the car. He didn't knit much. I think he was just happy for the knitting company. The owner came in with her dogs. She had been out walking the dogs and forgot something at the store. The one dog jumped up on one of the chairs and didn't want to leave. He liked the company too.
I need a warmer hat. Well I tried 3 times last night. 2 times the yarn was wrong for the needles and the 3rd time the join let loose. I'll get it started again today.l


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a yet again, grey and damp London!! The insurance assessor is coming this morning so hopefully that will be a step on the road to getting my money back!!! This afternoon, the gks will be here after school, staying until lunch time tomorrow. In the meantime, I need to get on with my Christmas cards!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxx!


My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Having a great time with the family. Off to see Santa this morning. Then toy shop later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Happy Friday.
Will you be asking Santa for more craft supplies?
Have fun with Santa and the family.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Off to the hospital a bit later for my pre-op eye appointment and maybe, just maybe get a date at long last but won't hold my breath, then shopping and with a bit of luck the rest of the day is mine. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


I'm hoping for a positive outcome and a firm date.
Happy "Nearly Weekend" to you too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You do right to stay off the roads and in the warm, no sense in meeting trouble half way!! Lovely that your family want you close but I understand you needing you own space where you can kick your shoes off, do what you like, eat what you like, where you like and when you like! I too went to vote on my way home, it's the right thing to do after what Emmeline Pankhurst and co. went through for us!! xxxx


Boris won.
The leader of one of our opposition parties had to step down yesterday after the party found out he used party funds to get his kids into a very expensive private school in Ottawa. They won't need it because he will now be in the prairies and the kids will go to a school there.
Ontario's Doug Ford wants to run for his position and we are all groaning.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> OMG it's so cold here. We are expecting some ice tonight. I'm home from Stephens and I don't intend to go back until next wednesday I keep telling them that they need time alone to get ready by Christmas. Just because I'm home doesn't mean I don't wlove those boys. Just because it's a Saturday or Wednesday doesn't mean I have to be on top of them all the time...they just don't listen. What am I going to do with them. I'm up about 4days over Christmas. I've got things to do down here.
> 
> When I left Stephens this morning I called at the crem with some cream roses. I told Albert when I was in the car that if it rained I wasn't going and would take the flowers home for us both because they aren't keeping outside this time of year. When I got near the crem the sun came out, so I had to keep my side of the bargain.
> 
> ...


I have been cold for two days. I work in the basement on a concrete floor. The floor has been cold for two days and I have been cold up to my knees. I tried putting my feet up on my steel toolbox, but it was still cold at that height. Why couldn't they put in floor heating in?
I hate ice. I doesn't matter how well prepared you and your car are. It's difficult to drive in ice. Besides sliding, it's so difficult to keep the windshield clear with ice building up on it and the wipers. You're not a coward, you're smart.
DD has been using up the leftovers from the ham that I bought. I'm starting to oink and would like a different meat tonight. I'll probably get ham again. :sm16: 
I hope the weather lets you out for your lunch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Many congrats from me too, that's a long time to stay loyal!! Xxxx


Thank you.
Today will be business as usual. But now I have the added bonus that my pension is locked in at 100%, no deductions. It still isn't enough to live on in the province of Ontario. So I can leave as soon as my car is paid off and I have all my plans for moving in place.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barny (and June), I saw a home decorator's car in Port Hope that had a picture of that sputnik light fixture, that you used to have, on the side of the car. I think that light fixture may be trendy over here in Port Hope!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Nitz, it has been a lovely day, lots of nattering and some nice food and drink! I am going home via Greenwich as I needed to pick up Jake's Christmas present. It has rained all day and is still raining, I got wet several times up in town as there were too many people about to put an umbrella up but once I get off this bus, it's going up as I have a short walk to go and vote!
> 
> Catch you later! Xxxxxxxc


The next time you visit Canada's east coast, you'll have to pick up one of the Nor'easter rain coats over here.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> For 25 years Harold received a tie tack with the letter S on it. S for the name of the company. Why would anyone use it? Our sons name starts with S and he used it a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 25 years I got a pin with the company logo on it. It's still in the box.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DS1 still has 'weals' across his back - stretch marks from the year he grew 6 inches in a few months.


Oh my!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> West Sussex has decided that gritting is too expensive so only major, numbered roads are being done. Some of our busiest roads will NOT be gritted. What do we pay rates for?


Would they change their mind if they got sued?
Over here the road crews are protected by a law that they can't be sued. The plowing is contracted out to the lowest bidder and that ended up being a crew in Toronto. So in bad weather, the plow drivers have to drive from Toronto for over an hour just to get to their plows to start plowing. Which is why most of the time our cars are left to make tracks in the snow by themselves. Our winter crews don't usually throw sand anymore. Usually it is salt brine that is being put on the road, or if it is too cold, beet brine. Makes my car lovely colours. The plows usually have a compartment in the truck that throws a mix of salt and sand in front of their rear wheels so they don't get stuck. That leaves a dark line along the road that melts when the sun comes out after the storm (or in the spring!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have been cold for two days. I work in the basement on a concrete floor. The floor has been cold for two days and I have been cold up to my knees. I tried putting my feet up on my steel toolbox, but it was still cold at that height. Why couldn't they put in floor heating in?
> I hate ice. I doesn't matter how well prepared you and your car are. It's difficult to drive in ice. Besides sliding, it's so difficult to keep the windshield clear with ice building up on it and the wipers. You're not a coward, you're smart.
> DD has been using up the leftovers from the ham that I bought. I'm starting to oink and would like a different meat tonight. I'll probably get ham again. :sm16:
> I hope the weather lets you out for your lunch.


Can you wear Ugg type boots at work? If my feet are cold, all of me is cold. I like my deer foam inside/outside slippers around the house because the bottom rubber material insulates against cold floors.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm talking to myself.
I'm going to go to work now. It'll be a smooth run. I don't think anybody works in Toronto on Friday.
Everyone have a great Friday the 13th (egads) and a wonderful weekend.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am EST and -3'C (27'F). Clear and no rain.
> The government is scrapping the lottery system for selling cannabis products since they found the majority of people were still going to the black market. So 20 new stores will be licensed per month this year. They still have to prove they have a lease for a store and have to have minimum amount of start-up money. I just want to get more CBD for Bella. Fluffy is now limping. He has a mat on his hip and every once in a while that leg gives out on him. Mum wants to take him to the vet but he freaks out when he goes in the car. I need to get some liquid catnip to sedate him. It is the only thing that has worked with him. The sedatives that the vet gives haven't worked.
> Knit Night only had 6 of us. One fellow rode his bike to the store because his wife was in Hamilton with the car. He didn't knit much. I think he was just happy for the knitting company. The owner came in with her dogs. She had been out walking the dogs and forgot something at the store. The one dog jumped up on one of the chairs and didn't want to leave. He liked the company too.
> I need a warmer hat. Well I tried 3 times last night. 2 times the yarn was wrong for the needles and the 3rd time the join let loose. I'll get it started again today.l


Good luck with that hat, you need it NOW!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My fingers are crossed for you.


He wasn't here long but was quite thorough. He thinks I'll get nearly all of the money back, only time will tell!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Boris won.
> The leader of one of our opposition parties had to step down yesterday after the party found out he used party funds to get his kids into a very expensive private school in Ottawa. They won't need it because he will now be in the prairies and the kids will go to a school there.
> Ontario's Doug Ford wants to run for his position and we are all groaning.


I hadn't heard that, I guess our election overshadowed that here! Our constituency was a safe Tory seat, I voted anyway, we will just have to wait and see what happens next!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Today will be business as usual. But now I have the added bonus that my pension is locked in at 100%, no deductions. It still isn't enough to live on in the province of Ontario. So I can leave as soon as my car is paid off and I have all my plans for moving in place.


Yay, that happy day is coming ever nearer and if I have a big lottery win, I will pay off the rest of your car!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Barny (and June), I saw a home decorator's car in Port Hope that had a picture of that sputnik light fixture, that you used to have, on the side of the car. I think that light fixture may be trendy over here in Port Hope!!!!


What goes around comes around!! It might have looked better in a bigger, taller room!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The next time you visit Canada's east coast, you'll have to pick up one of the Nor'easter rain coats over here.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Friday the 13th. May the day bring you good fortune and an appointment for your eye surgery.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Off to the hospital a bit later for my pre-op eye appointment and maybe, just maybe get a date at long last but won't hold my breath, then shopping and with a bit of luck the rest of the day is mine. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday. 
I believe you will enjoy your day as you are a child at heart.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Having a great time with the family. Off to see Santa this morning. Then toy shop later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping the assessor arrived and was able to complete his job.
Perhaps you need to have the grandkids help with the cards. Time is getting short to get them in the mail. Tick Tick Tick TOCK.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a yet again, grey and damp London!! The insurance assessor is coming this morning so hopefully that will be a step on the road to getting my money back!!! This afternoon, the gks will be here after school, staying until lunch time tomorrow. In the meantime, I need to get on with my Christmas cards!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Ham sounds delicious to me. Oinking is okay, just make sure you do not grow a curly tail.????????????



nitz8catz said:


> I have been cold for two days. I work in the basement on a concrete floor. The floor has been cold for two days and I have been cold up to my knees. I tried putting my feet up on my steel toolbox, but it was still cold at that height. Why couldn't they put in floor heating in?
> I hate ice. I doesn't matter how well prepared you and your car are. It's difficult to drive in ice. Besides sliding, it's so difficult to keep the windshield clear with ice building up on it and the wipers. You're not a coward, you're smart.
> DD has been using up the leftovers from the ham that I bought. I'm starting to oink and would like a different meat tonight. I'll probably get ham again. :sm16:
> I hope the weather lets you out for your lunch.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hoping the assessor arrived and was able to complete his job.
> Perhaps you need to have the grandkids help with the cards. Time is getting short to get them in the mail. Tick Tick Tick TOCK.


I know!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a nearly sunny Norfolk. Off to the hospital a bit later for my pre-op eye appointment and maybe, just maybe get a date at long last but won't hold my breath, then shopping and with a bit of luck the rest of the day is mine. Have a good one, nearly weekend. xx


Fingers crossed that it's a positive appointment for you. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and windy Surrey. Having a great time with the family. Off to see Santa this morning. Then toy shop later.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone xxx


Have a great visit with the family! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a yet again, grey and damp London!! The insurance assessor is coming this morning so hopefully that will be a step on the road to getting my money back!!! This afternoon, the gks will be here after school, staying until lunch time tomorrow. In the meantime, I need to get on with my Christmas cards!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, lots of love! xxxxxxxxxxx!


Fingers crossed the appointment goes well with the insurance assessor. Enjoy your time with the GKs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Today will be business as usual. But now I have the added bonus that my pension is locked in at 100%, no deductions. It still isn't enough to live on in the province of Ontario. So I can leave as soon as my car is paid off and I have all my plans for moving in place.


And many congratulations from me, too. Great about your pension being locked in at 100%. Hopefully the time will go by quickly for you so you'll be able to get your moving plans going. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He wasn't here long but was quite thorough. He thinks I'll get nearly all of the money back, only time will tell!!


That would be great and glad he didn't take long to make his assessment. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Not much planned for today. Had breakfast out with a friend yesterday morning. May run some errands today. Will just go with Flo again. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Will be thinking of you, report back when you get home please!! xxxx


Reporting back. Date for eye op. is Jan. 13th, book in 12.45 but could be anytime that afternoon. Had lunch in the hospital canteen, won't bother again, typical hospital food. Done the shopping, did Sainsbury's today as it was nearest now home and shattered. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Thank you.
> Today will be business as usual. But now I have the added bonus that my pension is locked in at 100%, no deductions. It still isn't enough to live on in the province of Ontario. So I can leave as soon as my car is paid off and I have all my plans for moving in place.


It's good when plans slowly start to come together. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Barny (and June), I saw a home decorator's car in Port Hope that had a picture of that sputnik light fixture, that you used to have, on the side of the car. I think that light fixture may be trendy over here in Port Hope!!!!


Wish I'd known earlier I might not have binned them, on seconds thoughts I probably would have. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> What goes around comes around!! It might have looked better in a bigger, taller room!!


And someone else's. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Reporting back. Date for eye op. is Jan. 13th, book in 12.45 but could be anytime that afternoon. Had lunch in the hospital canteen, won't bother again, typical hospital food. Done the shopping, did Sainsbury's today as it was nearest now home and shattered. xxxx


Feet up, knitting in your hands and chill! Glad you now have a date to work towards, it'll be here before you know it!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> And someone else's. xxxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The next time you visit Canada's east coast, you'll have to pick up one of the Nor'easter rain coats over here.


we call them sou-westers here.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Fish Fry Friday.
> I believe you will enjoy your day as you are a child at heart.


It could be fish friday here as well. Alan won two free fish and chip dinners in a local raffle.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all my sisters, if the weather forecast on my phone is anything to go by it should be coming to -13C any day now. And we are supposed to get 3storms blowing into one. Just thought I would share my good news! I also refuse to comment on the election results....

I we with Lynn to Kaskane for our lunch. She had fish and chips, I had an all day breakfast. It was very nice but not as good as it normally is. Nothing to complain about though. And they know us, and we sit and chat a good hour after we've eaten.shes a hoot is Lynn. She's going to see Warwick castle with a couple of friends for Saturday and Sunday, they reckon the Christmas lights are lovely to see. I've told her to pack thermals.

I hope you are all well, my tums a bit off but it always is when I'm going out with Lynn hahah. She's as deaf as a doorpost and dares to wear her hearing aids haha. The trouble is she shouts, I think it's because she can't hear herself. ⚾????

I'm going to try and wrap up a few Presents this weekend. Then I'm done... Karen isn't too good again. Her infection has come back. They are all going to Paris after Christmas to see Disney. There's 11of them including grandchildren. Good for her. She's waited a couple of months for her electric wheelchair to be mended but Wednesday they brought her a new one. It's electric like the last one but doesn't rush off to where and when it wants to go.???? She had a bit of bother with her last. This seems to be ok. Let's hope it doesn't snow because it hasn't got skies attached to the wheels. If the snow comes I'm hibernating. You may laugh but it's true. 

I've just had a cup of tea with Margaret. She doesn't look too good at all. She's never been any good since she had the flu jab! She's had one cold on top of the other. Her grand baby to be is due in 3-4wks. It's looking good.shes getting excited.

Well that's the lot for today. Rebecca?.... Happy holidays! 

Hope you are all well. Luv yawl...xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It could be fish friday here as well. Alan won two free fish and chip dinners in a local raffle.


What a very sensible prize!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a great day. Visits to Santa, the toy shop and fish and chips.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great day. Visits to Santa, the toy shop and fish and chips.


Especially love the second picture. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello ladies, I am having a little me time atm, until DH returns from a shopping trip, and I am hoping he gets some nice foods to share with our eldest 3 DGD's, who will be staying overnight, so that their parents can attend SIL's Works Christmas show. Miss 18 has already devised a way that she can keep her two younger sisters from getting themselves in trouble, which they are quite expert in achieving that goal! ????????????

I have just swept the floors, and the next thing is to prepare their beds, and am trying to gather some of my energy, so that I can get their room ready! In the meantime, I will do a bit of a catchup on here! 
So for whoever might still be awake, have a wonderful day, and for those who may already be sleeping, have a wonderfully restful sleep! ❣???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am having a little me time atm, until DH returns from a shopping trip, and I am hoping he gets some nice foods to share with our eldest 3 DGD's, who will be staying overnight, so that their parents can attend SIL's Works Christmas show. Miss 18 has already devised a way that she can keep her two younger sisters from getting themselves in trouble, which they are quite expert in achieving that goal! ????????????
> 
> I have just swept the floors, and the next thing is to prepare their beds, and am trying to gather some of my energy, so that I can get their room ready! In the meantime, I will do a bit of a catchup on here!
> So for whoever might still be awake, have a wonderful day, and for those who may already be sleeping, have a wonderfully restful sleep! ❣???? xoxoxo


Have a lovely time with the gks. We are here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, but mildish Surrey. Up with the gks and given them breakfast. How can such little children eat so much! LM2 has just told me she needs some strong coffee!!!

Today is Christmas lunch. The table was laid last night and all the veg and turkey prepped, so just a matter of throwing things in the oven.

Watched a panto on tv last night, the gks were fascinated as they had not seen one before and DDIL was totally confused!

Have a wonderful Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, but mildish Surrey. Up with the gks and given them breakfast. How can such little children eat so much! LM2 has just told me she needs some strong coffee!!!
> 
> Today is Christmas lunch. The table was laid last night and all the veg and turkey prepped, so just a matter of throwing things in the oven.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your Christmas dinner, I can understand DDIL confusion if she doesn't know about panto, the leading man a woman, the dames are men??????? Never thought of it from a non-British point of view. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a was sunny when we got up to a now cloudy Norfolk. DH's sister due today so dinner all ready, house reasonably tidy and now waiting for her to come, not sure what time she is arriving. Once she's gone intend to not do anything else she's such hard work even for a few hours. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great day. Visits to Santa, the toy shop and fish and chips.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello ladies, I am having a little me time atm, until DH returns from a shopping trip, and I am hoping he gets some nice foods to share with our eldest 3 DGD's, who will be staying overnight, so that their parents can attend SIL's Works Christmas show. Miss 18 has already devised a way that she can keep her two younger sisters from getting themselves in trouble, which they are quite expert in achieving that goal! ????????????
> 
> I have just swept the floors, and the next thing is to prepare their beds, and am trying to gather some of my energy, so that I can get their room ready! In the meantime, I will do a bit of a catchup on here!
> So for whoever might still be awake, have a wonderful day, and for those who may already be sleeping, have a wonderfully restful sleep! ❣???? xoxoxo


Enjoy your time with the family, so precious!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely time with the gks. We are here. xx


Same here!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny when we got up to a now cloudy Norfolk. DH's sister due today so dinner all ready, house reasonably tidy and now waiting for her to come, not sure what time she is arriving. Once she's gone intend to not do anything else she's such hard work even for a few hours. Have a great weekend. xx


Do the best you can love, can't ask for more. She's coming a long way so I know you will make her as welcome as you can!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from an undecided 7'C London! Kids are here, Jake sneezing everywhere so although I didn't catch DH's cold, I fully expect to have Jake's in the very near future!! Not doing a lot today, probably Tomb Raider. DH and Liv are about to go down to the paper shop, Liv only goes because she gets chocolate from Granddad!! Hopefully, they will bring back some nice wrapping paper for DD's 50th birthday present for Wednesday! I replaced the yarn I used on the shawl that Miriam purloined and treated myself to a bit more too. Well, free postage if I bought more!!

Have a good one everybody, stay warm and enjoy your families if they are around you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided 7'C London! Kids are here, Jake sneezing everywhere so although I didn't catch DH's cold, I fully expect to have Jake's in the very near future!! Not doing a lot today, probably Tomb Raider. DH and Liv are about to go down to the paper shop, Liv only goes because she gets chocolate from Granddad!! Hopefully, they will bring back some nice wrapping paper for DD's 50th birthday present for Wednesday! I replaced the yarn I used on the shawl that Miriam purloined and treated myself to a bit more too. Well, free postage if I bought more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm and enjoy your families if they are around you!! xxxx


Are you going to knit yourself a replacement shawl? Stay away from those germs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Enjoy your Christmas dinner, I can understand DDIL confusion if she doesn't know about panto, the leading man a woman, the dames are men??????? Never thought of it from a non-British point of view. xx


Still trying to figure it out this morning! Enjoy your day. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks like you are having as much fun as the children. Wonderful memories for you and them.


PurpleFi said:


> Had a great day. Visits to Santa, the toy shop and fish and chips.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am sure I would be tuned out to a panto. Makes no sense when reading the definition. Great fun for those that "get it."


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, but mildish Surrey. Up with the gks and given them breakfast. How can such little children eat so much! LM2 has just told me she needs some strong coffee!!!
> 
> Today is Christmas lunch. The table was laid last night and all the veg and turkey prepped, so just a matter of throwing things in the oven.
> 
> ...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I had a sister in law I felt the same way about. I tried to like her, but truthfully I did not care for her. Harold's other sister is sweet, loving, and caring just like him.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny when we got up to a now cloudy Norfolk. DH's sister due today so dinner all ready, house reasonably tidy and now waiting for her to come, not sure what time she is arriving. Once she's gone intend to not do anything else she's such hard work even for a few hours. Have a great weekend. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Your yarn will make beautiful projects.
I also bought more yarn to get the free postage. Now I wish I had ordered more as I got 20% 
off the sale price and did not know it. 


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided 7'C London! Kids are here, Jake sneezing everywhere so although I didn't catch DH's cold, I fully expect to have Jake's in the very near future!! Not doing a lot today, probably Tomb Raider. DH and Liv are about to go down to the paper shop, Liv only goes because she gets chocolate from Granddad!! Hopefully, they will bring back some nice wrapping paper for DD's 50th birthday present for Wednesday! I replaced the yarn I used on the shawl that Miriam purloined and treated myself to a bit more too. Well, free postage if I bought more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm and enjoy your families if they are around you!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I had a sister in law I felt the same way about. I tried to like her, but truthfully I did not care for her. Harold's other sister is sweet, loving, and caring just like him.


Morning. Well it's 11 a.m. now and she still hasn't arrived and will probably go mid-afternoon so will only have a hectic few hours at this rate and I will be out in the kitchen for some of it, as long as she doesn't come out and start prodding and meddling in things. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little cold corner of the world. I am impatiently waiting for all the items I ordered from Walmart on 11/29. They advertise 2 day delivery. I have 4 orders with several items in each order. Each item is packaged and sent separately. I have to do bookkeeping to keep track of what is here and what is not here. Today I am expecting a part for Harold's cpap machine from Amazon. It was ordered 12/11 and with one day delivery I was sure it would be here today. Just tracked it. It was shipped on 12/11 it went to a shipping facility in Florida then onto another shipping facility in Florida then back to the first shipping facility in Florida and then back to the second facility. I wonder if it will ever leave Florida. My grumble of the day. I will have more grumbles as the day goes on. ????????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a great day. Visits to Santa, the toy shop and fish and chips.


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:54 am EST and -12'C (10'F). There are lake effect flurries falling and accumulating about an inch of snow. This is the stuff that makes the roads messy. More lake effect flurries are forecast for this afternoon when the wind shifts off Lake Ontario.
> It was a quiet day at work.
> Today is the Crafting Lunch at work. I've started a crochet project to do at the lunch, a blanket from the Atlanticus CAL by Hooked on Sunshine, an Australian designer.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/atlanticus-cal
> ...





jollypolly said:


> Really nice pattern looks challenging.


Polly any pattern is quite easy to do, if you only concentrate on each stitch of the pattern, and don't look too far ahead in the pattern, until you feel more confident about the stitches further on, in the pattern! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided 7'C London! Kids are here, Jake sneezing everywhere so although I didn't catch DH's cold, I fully expect to have Jake's in the very near future!! Not doing a lot today, probably Tomb Raider. DH and Liv are about to go down to the paper shop, Liv only goes because she gets chocolate from Granddad!! Hopefully, they will bring back some nice wrapping paper for DD's 50th birthday present for Wednesday! I replaced the yarn I used on the shawl that Miriam purloined and treated myself to a bit more too. Well, free postage if I bought more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm and enjoy your families if they are around you!! xxxx


Enjoy the GKs. The yarns all look great. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I won't tell you how many mechanics have told me that I have a blown engine.
> One time - thermostat.
> One time - bolts on flywheel
> One time - bad gasket on head
> ...


I believe you do, but unfortunately you are female, and the mechanics are male, and don't believe that women know anything about cars! Although I did begin to think that those "dinosaurs" disappeared, when women began to break down the gender barrierbut it looks like they continue to thrive, and multiply! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Enjoy your time at Stephen's.
> It sounds like your Donna is good, if you keep on her.
> Mum's Stuart has gone through several housekeepers. He can't bend over with his vertigo so he needs someone to clean the lower levels, like under chairs and he hasn't found a housekeeper who is willing to get down on the floor. He just bought a Roomba and is hoping to catch the dust bunnies that way.


The Roomba will probably be more cost effective for him, than having a housekeeper. I hope it does what he needs it too! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I did ok until I thought about it. :sm01:


Yep, the trick is not to think too much about it, while you are trying to say put any collection of items in the correct, for any type of cognitive testing! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm lucky they all pitch in and all I will probably be left to do is drink wine. xx


That is a wonderful group of people! xoxoxo


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little cold corner of the world. I am impatiently waiting for all the items I ordered from Walmart on 11/29. They advertise 2 day delivery. I have 4 orders with several items in each order. Each item is packaged and sent separately. I have to do bookkeeping to keep track of what is here and what is not here. Today I am expecting a part for Harold's cpap machine from Amazon. It was ordered 12/11 and with one day delivery I was sure it would be here today. Just tracked it. It was shipped on 12/11 it went to a shipping facility in Florida then onto another shipping facility in Florida then back to the first shipping facility in Florida and then back to the second facility. I wonder if it will ever leave Florida. My grumble of the day. I will have more grumbles as the day goes on. ????????????


Oh bummer. That happened to me when the "machine" misread the zip code. It made several R/T between MA and FL, Before human hands took it off the conveyer belt and rewrote the zip. MERCY
Hope it gets to you soon,
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY from WET Cape Cod. I am building the ARK. !!!##$^&


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would rather build an ark than deal with the snow we had last year. It is raining here today also.
The only thing from Walmart that arrived within two days was toilet paper. I had to add something to my order to get free shipping and that is what we needed. Thankfully it arrived in time. 
May you have the merriest of Christmases and the happiest of New Years.



LEE1313 said:


> Oh bummer. That happened to me when the "machine" misread the zip code. It made several R/T between MA and FL, Before human hands took it off the conveyer belt and rewrote the zip. MERCY
> Hope it gets to you soon,
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY from WET Cape Cod. I am building the ARK. !!!##$^&


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you going to knit yourself a replacement shawl? Stay away from those germs. xxxx


Yes, that is the plan, I loved the greys but will make the shades of camel/cream/brown first as they go with my winter coat! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure I would be tuned out to a panto. Makes no sense when reading the definition. Great fun for those that "get it."


On a visit to friends in Ok., I was taken to Branson, Missouri where we saw a show that had much the same kind of slapstick humour!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Your yarn will make beautiful projects.
> I also bought more yarn to get the free postage. Now I wish I had ordered more as I got 20%
> off the sale price and did not know it.


 :sm16: :sm14: How annoying!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little cold corner of the world. I am impatiently waiting for all the items I ordered from Walmart on 11/29. They advertise 2 day delivery. I have 4 orders with several items in each order. Each item is packaged and sent separately. I have to do bookkeeping to keep track of what is here and what is not here. Today I am expecting a part for Harold's cpap machine from Amazon. It was ordered 12/11 and with one day delivery I was sure it would be here today. Just tracked it. It was shipped on 12/11 it went to a shipping facility in Florida then onto another shipping facility in Florida then back to the first shipping facility in Florida and then back to the second facility. I wonder if it will ever leave Florida. My grumble of the day. I will have more grumbles as the day goes on. ????????????


They should pay for you to fly down and collect it from Florida and put you up and a swanky hotel while you're there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly any pattern is quite easy to do, if you only concentrate on each stitch of the pattern, and don't look too far ahead in the pattern, until you feel more confident about the stitches further on, in the pattern! xoxoxo


Unless they are insisting that you knit it on DPNS in which case it would be beyond anything I wanted to tackle!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy the GKs. The yarns all look great. xxxooo


Thanks love, they've gone home now as their M & D are going away for DD's 50th next week so she won't see much of them and she does miss them!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all of you. I've nothing to write tonight. I've been in on my own all day. I was planning to go into Karen's but in the end I didn't bother and got stuck into some sudokuing. 

I've just face timed the boys and had a chat with Richard. Just an itsy bitsy one! I'm going to catch up now. I hope all of you are fine . The storm hasn't come yet. But it's started raining. I hope it passes me by. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh dear! I would not be home when it got dark? It gets very dark by 4:30 p.m.


London Girl said:


> They should pay for you to fly down and collect it from Florida and put you up and a swanky hotel while you're there!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you. I've nothing to write tonight. I've been in on my own all day. I was planning to go into Karen's but in the end I didn't bother and got stuck into some sudokuing.
> 
> I've just face timed the boys and had a chat with Richard. Just an itsy bitsy one! I'm going to catch up now. I hope all of you are fine . The storm hasn't come yet. But it's started raining. I hope it passes me by. Love yawl. Xx


I hope it does too but stay in the warm and dry anyway!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh dear! I would not be home when it got dark? It gets very dark by 4:30 p.m.


I knew you'd say that, does being in a hotel room not count when it gets dark?! I just wanted you to be warm! :sm02: xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I knew you'd say that, does being in a hotel room not count when it gets dark?! I just wanted you to be warm! :sm02: xxxx


 :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Have a lovely time with the gks. We are here. xx


We had a good time with the girls, Miss 18 ended up at her friends house, where they watched the next film, in a series of films; and the two younger girls behaved themselves extremely well, with no fighting. It was great! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny when we got up to a now cloudy Norfolk. DH's sister due today so dinner all ready, house reasonably tidy and now waiting for her to come, not sure what time she is arriving. Once she's gone intend to not do anything else she's such hard work even for a few hours. Have a great weekend. xx


I hope you had a huge rest, once you had your house back again. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Enjoy your time with the family, so precious!! xxxx


Thanks, it was good, we haven't had them here for quite a while! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from an undecided 7'C London! Kids are here, Jake sneezing everywhere so although I didn't catch DH's cold, I fully expect to have Jake's in the very near future!! Not doing a lot today, probably Tomb Raider. DH and Liv are about to go down to the paper shop, Liv only goes because she gets chocolate from Granddad!! Hopefully, they will bring back some nice wrapping paper for DD's 50th birthday present for Wednesday! I replaced the yarn I used on the shawl that Miriam purloined and treated myself to a bit more too. Well, free postage if I bought more!!
> 
> Have a good one everybody, stay warm and enjoy your families if they are around you!! xxxx


Ooohhh ...... am waiting with bated breath, to see this yarn made up! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a was sunny when we got up to a now cloudy Norfolk. DH's sister due today so dinner all ready, house reasonably tidy and now waiting for her to come, not sure what time she is arriving. Once she's gone intend to not do anything else she's such hard work even for a few hours. Have a great weekend. xx





jinx said:


> Morning. I had a sister in law I felt the same way about. I tried to like her, but truthfully I did not care for her. Harold's other sister is sweet, loving, and caring just like him.


I also have one sister in law that I don't like, and one ex-sister law that I also don't like. Fortunately I don't have to have anything to do with the ex- sister in law, but the other one is still in the family!

I don't have any problems with any other-of my in-laws, so no other anxious times for me! :sm06: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unless they are insisting that you knit it on DPNS in which case it would be beyond anything I wanted to tackle!! :sm23: xxxx


I only ever use my circular needles. I don't even use straught needles! It is easy! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have caught up now, and I am getting ready to go to bed; so will catch you tomorrow evening! Have a great day, whatever you are doing today! xoxoxo

PS We are due for 4 days with temperatures in th high 40's .... so 45°C, or higher, and my follow up eye appt is tomorrow afternoon, then I will know what is being checked; & I will update on Tuesday! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good belated morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a very cold wind. Been replenishing my cheesy burgers for the freezer so now have a good stock of them. Not doing much else today, it's Sunday after all. Have a peaceful one. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Ooohhh ...... am waiting with bated breath, to see this yarn made up! xoxoxo


The grey shades yarn is the same as I used for the Lala's Simple Shawl that I posted last week so that will probably be the last one to be used!xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I have caught up now, and I am getting ready to go to bed; so will catch you tomorrow evening! Have a great day, whatever you are doing today! xoxoxo
> 
> PS We are due for 4 days with temperatures in th high 40's .... so 45°C, or higher, and my follow up eye appt is tomorrow afternoon, then I will know what is being checked; & I will update on Tuesday! xoxoxo


Yes it got onto our news last night that you might be experiencing the hottest weather ever, not good for all the fires going on up the east coast. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I only ever use my circular needles. I don't even use straught needles! It is easy! ???????????? xoxoxo


I have a square to knit as part of yet another afghan, it starts from the middle and calls for DPNs. I have used Magic Loop many times but can't see how I could use it on this square. I guess I haven't tried it yet so I should give it a go!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a very cold wind. Been replenishing my cheesy burgers for the freezer so now have a good stock of them. Not doing much else today, it's Sunday after all. Have a peaceful one. xx


Did your SIL ever appear or did I miss that post?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a bright but cold London, 7'C again!! Shopping this morning, to include kids being here for 4 days next week, I've actually had to make a list!! 

This afternoon, I shall have to wrap presents as next week will be pretty busy, not my favourite jib, makes my back ache!!!

Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Did your SIL ever appear or did I miss that post?!!! xxxx


Oh yes she got here, arrived 11.30, saw lots of photos of the twins most of which we'd seen before, I escaped to the kitchen, next thing she was out there lifting all the lids to see what was for dinner and then hanging around like a bad smell. DH managed to get her out eventually so I was left in peace until I served up. She left at 3 so not too bad although it did feel like three and a half weeks not hours. She's threatening to come up and stay after Christmas!!!!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cool,calm and sunny Surrey. Whic is totally different from when the family set off for home last night it was high winds and pouring with rain. There boat was slightly delayed as there were severe storms, but it eventually got away and despite a rather bumpy crossing they managed to get some sleep and are now safely home.

Have had a wonderful time with them here and we managed to cram so much into the few days. There were tears when it was time to say goodbye but we will see them in the not too distant future. One of the best Christmases ever, even if it was a bit early.

Just a bit of tidying up today and then nothing else planned.

Happy Sunday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you get answers to why you were having vision problems before you scratched the cornea.



Xiang said:


> I have caught up now, and I am getting ready to go to bed; so will catch you tomorrow evening! Have a great day, whatever you are doing today! xoxoxo
> 
> PS We are due for 4 days with temperatures in th high 40's .... so 45°C, or higher, and my follow up eye appt is tomorrow afternoon, then I will know what is being checked; & I will update on Tuesday! xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I plan on having a peaceful Sunday without to much exercise. I am feeling very lazy today.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good belated morning all from a sunny Norfolk with a very cold wind. Been replenishing my cheesy burgers for the freezer so now have a good stock of them. Not doing much else today, it's Sunday after all. Have a peaceful one. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A few photos


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. June is shopping so it must be Sunday. I order from home and always have a list. Even then I forget things, but I can go back online and add them to the order.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but cold London, 7'C again!! Shopping this morning, to include kids being here for 4 days next week, I've actually had to make a list!!
> 
> This afternoon, I shall have to wrap presents as next week will be pretty busy, not my favourite jib, makes my back ache!!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sounds a bit scary to get on the boat when the weather is so rough. Glad they had a safe crossing.
It seems good times go so quickly and dreaded times stretch out forever, right Jacky?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool,calm and sunny Surrey. Whic is totally different from when the family set off for home last night it was high winds and pouring with rain. There boat was slightly delayed as there were severe storms, but it eventually got away and despite a rather bumpy crossing they managed to get some sleep and are now safely home.
> 
> Have had a wonderful time with them here and we managed to cram so much into the few days. There were tears when it was time to say goodbye but we will see them in the not too distant future. One of the best Christmases ever, even if it was a bit early.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool,calm and sunny Surrey. Whic is totally different from when the family set off for home last night it was high winds and pouring with rain. There boat was slightly delayed as there were severe storms, but it eventually got away and despite a rather bumpy crossing they managed to get some sleep and are now safely home.
> 
> Have had a wonderful time with them here and we managed to cram so much into the few days. There were tears when it was time to say goodbye but we will see them in the not too distant future. One of the best Christmases ever, even if it was a bit early.
> 
> ...


A great early Christmas, hope they are good sailors. Is it Boxing Day left-overs today or did they eat you out of house and home? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. I plan on having a peaceful Sunday without to much exercise. I am feeling very lazy today.


Well we have to listen to our bodies and if they say lazy then lazy it must be. xx :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sounds a bit scary to get on the boat when the weather is so rough. Glad they had a safe crossing.
> It seems good times go so quickly and dreaded times stretch out forever, right Jacky?


Too right. xx :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A great early Christmas, hope they are good sailors. Is it Boxing Day left-overs today or did they eat you out of house and home? xx :sm23:


They were fine on the boat luckily. Nearly ate everything but I am sure we can find a few leftovers. They all loved the turkey and all it's trimmings and even scoffed the Christmas pud and minced pies. Xx


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


Beautiful.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes she got here, arrived 11.30, saw lots of photos of the twins most of which we'd seen before, I escaped to the kitchen, next thing she was out there lifting all the lids to see what was for dinner and then hanging around like a bad smell. DH managed to get her out eventually so I was left in peace until I served up. She left at 3 so not too bad although it did feel like three and a half weeks not hours. She's threatening to come up and stay after Christmas!!!!! xxxx


Hmmm, that'll be nice!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool,calm and sunny Surrey. Whic is totally different from when the family set off for home last night it was high winds and pouring with rain. There boat was slightly delayed as there were severe storms, but it eventually got away and despite a rather bumpy crossing they managed to get some sleep and are now safely home.
> 
> Have had a wonderful time with them here and we managed to cram so much into the few days. There were tears when it was time to say goodbye but we will see them in the not too distant future. One of the best Christmases ever, even if it was a bit early.
> 
> ...


So glad it all went well, that was quite an undertaking to cook for so many, well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


Lovely pictures, all good enough to go on the wall!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cool,calm and sunny Surrey. Whic is totally different from when the family set off for home last night it was high winds and pouring with rain. There boat was slightly delayed as there were severe storms, but it eventually got away and despite a rather bumpy crossing they managed to get some sleep and are now safely home.
> 
> Have had a wonderful time with them here and we managed to cram so much into the few days. There were tears when it was time to say goodbye but we will see them in the not too distant future. One of the best Christmases ever, even if it was a bit early.
> 
> ...


Glad you had such a wonderful visit with them. Sorry it was a bit short, but it sounds like every minute was filled with good things. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The sky is so clear, not a cloud in sight. Of course that means it is cold.
I am playing with dolls this a.m. Flo's newest daughter is having a birthday. As she like the Polly Pockets I thought she might like a Barbie to dress and undress. I use the elastic hair bands to start the item. The elastic can be placed at the neck or the waist. Some items can be a short dress and a long skirt, a mini skirt and a tube top. I am having fun playing. Need the elastic to get over those bumps and the hips.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So glad it all went well, that was quite an undertaking to cook for so many, well done!! xxxx


I seem to be getting better at feeding a crowd and of course I had plenty of help. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The sky is so clear, not a cloud in sight. Of course that means it is cold.
> I am playing with dolls this a.m. Flo's newest daughter is having a birthday. As she like the Polly Pockets I thought she might like a Barbie to dress and undress. I use the elastic hair bands to start the item. The elastic can be placed at the neck or the waist. Some items can be a short dress and a long skirt, a mini skirt and a tube top. I am having fun playing. Need the elastic to get over those bumps and the hips.


Like that idea. Can you show pics as LM2 is into Barbies. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Hmmm, that'll be nice!!! :sm23: xxxx


Ha ha, fun-ny. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> What a very sensible prize!!


§§From our local fish and chip shop. Very good!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all my sisters. I haven't wrapped up for Christmas yet. Did sudoku instead. I went in to see Karen and we had a cup of chocolate. Stephen and sue have been to somewhere where there were raindeers. They are worse than kids. I'll try and send you the photos a bit later. I'm sure all of you will appreciate it?????????

We had snow this morning but it's tuned to ice. We have a weather warning for ice too. I won't venture out in it. I'm scared silly. The house is nice and warm that's the main thing. It's s and b tomorrow but I think John will take us. John and Margaret have been to their friends yesterday and today. I thought they'd have been home by now but it doesn't look like it. 

Josephine..glad your family are home safe and sound. Try and catch your breath before your next date? Is chaos on tomorrow morning? I had a little laugh to myself when I saw your 2 gks looking so very tired. It's been a fantastic holiday for them. I bet they want to come again.

Well, that seems to be all for now. If I remember tomorrow, I'll put in for my free bus pass as its running out. I must take a household bill to prove I'm me.... ???? It doesn't matter that my present buss pass has a photo of me on it....I would have thought that would have done. I've got to put in for my driving licence too. 

Well, I still love yawl. Hope you are seeing clearly to Christmas and you all have a good night, morning or whatever.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I am sure I would be tuned out to a panto. Makes no sense when reading the definition. Great fun for those that "get it."


The main point is that it appeals to kids and adults alike. It's silly and amusing for the kids, with jokes for the adults that should go over the children's heads. Great fun if you're in the right mood.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


I've got all little blue boxes with white question Mars in, so I shall look later. It sometimes corrects itself


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


I got themmmmm nowwwwww


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hopefully 2 reigndeer


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Another one


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I told Stephen to tell sue that there is no way on this earth has she got room for a reindeer, so don't take one home. He said it would dirty the car. I said I think she'd walk it home...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.



PurpleFi said:


> Like that idea. Can you show pics as LM2 is into Barbies. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my sisters. I haven't wrapped up for Christmas yet. Did sudoku instead. I went in to see Karen and we had a cup of chocolate. Stephen and sue have been to somewhere where there were raindeers. They are worse than kids. I'll try and send you the photos a bit later. I'm sure all of you will appreciate it?????????
> 
> We had snow this morning but it's tuned to ice. We have a weather warning for ice too. I won't venture out in it. I'm scared silly. The house is nice and warm that's the main thing. It's s and b tomorrow but I think John will take us. John and Margaret have been to their friends yesterday and today. I thought they'd have been home by now but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> ...


Hi Susan, I've just finished wrapping but still waiting for a couple more things to arrive. I hate wrapping, if I've got the scissors, the sticky tape is on the floor. If I've got the sticky tape, the labels are on the floor.....and so it goes on!! Stay in if it's icy, so much damage can be done with one little slip - broken hip!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.


What a clever way of making the doll clothes, you are very inventive jinx, good job!! xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I've just finished wrapping but still waiting for a couple more things to arrive. I hate wrapping, if I've got the scissors, the sticky tape is on the floor. If I've got the sticky tape, the labels are on the floor.....and so it goes on!! Stay in if it's icy, so much damage can be done with one little slip - broken hip!!! xxxx


I hate wrapping as well, so I haven't started yet. I think I've got everything. Food shopping next.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.


They are all very clever Jinx.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I told Stephen to tell sue that there is no way on this earth has she got room for a reindeer, so don't take one home. He said it would dirty the car. I said I think she'd walk it home...


She probably would. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.


Lovely idea. Will make a few for LM2. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I hate wrapping as well, so I haven't started yet. I think I've got everything. Food shopping next.


It gets worse every year huh? Bah Humbug!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Family tree


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.


They all look great! ????????xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Family tree


Beautiful! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

grandma susan said:


> Family tree


Very pretty and Christmassy. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Family tree


Beautiful. Well done Sue. Xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Pork curry sounds good. How about a stir fry?
> I bought a ham yesterday. I thought it was only 4 pounds. The label was wrong. It was 4 kilograms (8 pounds 13 ounces). We are going to be having ham everything.
> I'll be grunting and oinking along with you.
> Congratulations on your new microwave. I may be buying one on Boxing day during the sales. Ours it temperamental. Somedays it almost incinerates things, and other times things are still cold when they come out. :sm17:


Is it possible to freeze some of the Ham, so that you can spread out the ham meals, and then not get so sick of it, that you never want to see, or eat it again, at least for the next decade, or two! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Glad your day off was productive and well to your DD for doing the right thing in an emergency! I can fully understand teachers going sick, apart from the germ thing, the job is now so stressful that sometimes you just gotta have a little break. Not to pay them is just stupid and counter productive, I with them!!!!


I would be also, if was there! All workers are entitled to Sick Leave! ????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and mildish Surrey. Had some heavy rain and hailstones overnight.

Had a lazyiish day yesterday and now back to sewing the town this morning and then perhaps some shopping.

Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner all ready to go in the oven and not sure what I am doing for the rest of the day although I've got some cards to write for Knit and Natter and a present to wrap although not sure what I'm going to wrap yet. They are doing a Secret Santa and the person I've picked hasn't been for weeks so don't know if she still belongs. Then I shall probably knit. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and mildish Surrey. Had some heavy rain and hailstones overnight.
> 
> Had a lazyiish day yesterday and now back to sewing the town this morning and then perhaps some shopping.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Oh dear, shopping on a Monday, your visitors did eat you out of house and home then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -9'C (16'F) after being at or above the freezing mark all weekend and raining enough to wash away all the snow.
All my Christmas shopping is done, except for buying some cookies. We still haven't heard from my brother about the Christmas celebrations. 
I have our company potluck this week and I'm not sure I have enough Dutch meatballs. I tried buying some more from the Dutch bakery in Peterborough, but everyone else wanted them too and they didn't have any left. What I have, will have to do.
I started Stuart's socks and I'm up to the point where I need to do gusset increases (toe-up). I like doing boot socks. They are so quick.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner all ready to go in the oven and not sure what I am doing for the rest of the day although I've got some cards to write for Knit and Natter and a present to wrap although not sure what I'm going to wrap yet. They are doing a Secret Santa and the person I've picked hasn't been for weeks so don't know if she still belongs. Then I shall probably knit. xx


She may show up as it is a special occasion.
Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and mildish Surrey. Had some heavy rain and hailstones overnight.
> 
> Had a lazyiish day yesterday and now back to sewing the town this morning and then perhaps some shopping.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


Happy Monday.
If you call sewing up the town a "lazy day", I'm a sloth! :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is it possible to freeze some of the Ham, so that you can spread out the ham meals, and then not get so sick of it, that you never want to see, or eat it again, at least for the next decade, or two! ???????????? xoxoxo


It is a smoked ham so it should be ok in the fridge. We only have a small portion left now. 
I don't mind if it is every other meal.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Family tree


Very pretty, and it has a good amount of purple.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Right now I am basically knitting oops crocheting tubes. If she shows an interest I will go into more elaborate costumes.


I can remember my mum making crochet clothes like that for my sister's Barbie dolls. DD inherited her Barbies, but was more interested in putting her plastic dinos in the Barbie house and cars. Yes, the dinos were dressed in the Barbie clothes that fit. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I told Stephen to tell sue that there is no way on this earth has she got room for a reindeer, so don't take one home. He said it would dirty the car. I said I think she'd walk it home...


They used to strap deer to the top of the car around here. Haven't seen one of those for years though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all my sisters. I haven't wrapped up for Christmas yet. Did sudoku instead. I went in to see Karen and we had a cup of chocolate. Stephen and sue have been to somewhere where there were raindeers. They are worse than kids. I'll try and send you the photos a bit later. I'm sure all of you will appreciate it?????????
> 
> We had snow this morning but it's tuned to ice. We have a weather warning for ice too. I won't venture out in it. I'm scared silly. The house is nice and warm that's the main thing. It's s and b tomorrow but I think John will take us. John and Margaret have been to their friends yesterday and today. I thought they'd have been home by now but it doesn't look like it.
> 
> ...


Definitely stay inside where it is nice and warm. Hopefully the ice will go away quickly and before you need to get out to renew your bus pass.
Santa's summer hangout is here in Bracebridge. https://www.santasvillage.ca/attractions/santas-village
It used to be more Santa oriented. Santa used to come to the park by water ski every day. Now it's more an amusement park.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my sunny little corner of the world. The sky is so clear, not a cloud in sight. Of course that means it is cold.
> I am playing with dolls this a.m. Flo's newest daughter is having a birthday. As she like the Polly Pockets I thought she might like a Barbie to dress and undress. I use the elastic hair bands to start the item. The elastic can be placed at the neck or the waist. Some items can be a short dress and a long skirt, a mini skirt and a tube top. I am having fun playing. Need the elastic to get over those bumps and the hips.


What a fun thing to do with Flo's daughter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They were fine on the boat luckily. Nearly ate everything but I am sure we can find a few leftovers. They all loved the turkey and all it's trimmings and even scoffed the Christmas pud and minced pies. Xx


That sounds like a well enjoyed meal.
The time may have been short, but it sounds alike all had a good time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


The gks are all getting so big.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes she got here, arrived 11.30, saw lots of photos of the twins most of which we'd seen before, I escaped to the kitchen, next thing she was out there lifting all the lids to see what was for dinner and then hanging around like a bad smell. DH managed to get her out eventually so I was left in peace until I served up. She left at 3 so not too bad although it did feel like three and a half weeks not hours. She's threatening to come up and stay after Christmas!!!!! xxxx


Can you make other plans for that time? :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a bright but cold London, 7'C again!! Shopping this morning, to include kids being here for 4 days next week, I've actually had to make a list!!
> 
> This afternoon, I shall have to wrap presents as next week will be pretty busy, not my favourite jib, makes my back ache!!!
> 
> Catch you all later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Are you wrapping presents on the floor?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a square to knit as part of yet another afghan, it starts from the middle and calls for DPNs. I have used Magic Loop many times but can't see how I could use it on this square. I guess I haven't tried it yet so I should give it a go!! xxxx


You should still be able to use Magic Loop. 1/2 of the Magic Loop will be needle 1 and 2 and the other half will be needle 3 and 4. 
Good luck.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have caught up now, and I am getting ready to go to bed; so will catch you tomorrow evening! Have a great day, whatever you are doing today! xoxoxo
> 
> PS We are due for 4 days with temperatures in th high 40's .... so 45°C, or higher, and my follow up eye appt is tomorrow afternoon, then I will know what is being checked; & I will update on Tuesday! xoxoxo


I hope the appointment gives you all the answers that you need.
I also hope your high temperatures are short-lived.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> We had a good time with the girls, Miss 18 ended up at her friends house, where they watched the next film, in a series of films; and the two younger girls behaved themselves extremely well, with no fighting. It was great! xoxoxo


That's great that you all had a good time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Unless they are insisting that you knit it on DPNS in which case it would be beyond anything I wanted to tackle!! :sm23: xxxx


I used to avoid DPN patterns until I found out that I was using the wrong DPNs. I had very long metal ones that I inherited. I don't know what they were good for, but they weren't good for anything that I was trying to do as the stitches kept falling off the ends and my hands were full of needles. I bought some new bamboo DPNs that were only about 5" long and now I can tackle DPN patterns too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, that is the plan, I loved the greys but will make the shades of camel/cream/brown first as they go with my winter coat! xxxx


Shades of camel/cream/brown are my usual colours. I wear a lot of greens and browns. :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> The Roomba will probably be more cost effective for him, than having a housekeeper. I hope it does what he needs it too! xoxoxo


It does a good job on the dust bunnies. It didnt' do so well retrieving the hearing aid that one of the cats played with under the bed. Mum had to come and shift the bed to get that back. The Roomba detected it as an obstruction and sucked around it. It wasn't that big of a hearing aid. He puts a bowl over his hearing aid cleaner now so the cat can't fish the hearing aids out anymore.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It gets worse every year huh? Bah Humbug!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


I've just ordered something else. More last minute wrapping!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little cold corner of the world. I am impatiently waiting for all the items I ordered from Walmart on 11/29. They advertise 2 day delivery. I have 4 orders with several items in each order. Each item is packaged and sent separately. I have to do bookkeeping to keep track of what is here and what is not here. Today I am expecting a part for Harold's cpap machine from Amazon. It was ordered 12/11 and with one day delivery I was sure it would be here today. Just tracked it. It was shipped on 12/11 it went to a shipping facility in Florida then onto another shipping facility in Florida then back to the first shipping facility in Florida and then back to the second facility. I wonder if it will ever leave Florida. My grumble of the day. I will have more grumbles as the day goes on. ????????????


I have problems with items that I order from the USA. Unless they mark it clearly, my stuff usually ends up in Port Hope Michigan. It takes a couple of days before the Port Hope Michigan people re-route it to Canada. If tracking says my stuff is in Jamaica NY, then I know it will be put on a plane and end up with me.
I hope you get the rest of your orders soon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Family tree


perfectly decorated.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now.
Everyone have a great Monday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner all ready to go in the oven and not sure what I am doing for the rest of the day although I've got some cards to write for Knit and Natter and a present to wrap although not sure what I'm going to wrap yet. They are doing a Secret Santa and the person I've picked hasn't been for weeks so don't know if she still belongs. Then I shall probably knit. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Definitely stay inside where it is nice and warm. Hopefully the ice will go away quickly and before you need to get out to renew your bus pass.
> Santa's summer hangout is here in Bracebridge. https://www.santasvillage.ca/attractions/santas-village
> It used to be more Santa oriented. Santa used to come to the park by water ski every day. Now it's more an amusement park.


Looks like my sort of park, kid-size rides. xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Can you make other plans for that time? :sm17:


Will wait and see when she wants to come and see what I can arrange. xx :sm15:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I answered you Barnie, but the answer got lost somehow! I only said good morning from soggy Worthing. I'm glad I'm not going out today.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Will wait and see when she wants to come and see what I can arrange. xx :sm15:


or one or more of us can also come, and teach her good manners.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I answered you Barnie, but the answer got lost somehow! I only said good morning from soggy Worthing. I'm glad I'm not going out today.


Good morning Janet, it's cloudy here but no rain yet but still not going out today either. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> or one or more of us can also come, and teach her good manners.


Thinks she's past that or just doesn't care. xx :sm16:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. You will miss your town when it is finally finished.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and mildish Surrey. Had some heavy rain and hailstones overnight.
> 
> Had a lazyiish day yesterday and now back to sewing the town this morning and then perhaps some shopping.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I am positive whatever you chose to gift will be a great present. Hoping the person that is to receive the present is present.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Dinner all ready to go in the oven and not sure what I am doing for the rest of the day although I've got some cards to write for Knit and Natter and a present to wrap although not sure what I'm going to wrap yet. They are doing a Secret Santa and the person I've picked hasn't been for weeks so don't know if she still belongs. Then I shall probably knit. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I really got a warm feeling yesterday when my daughter was here. I showed her the Barbie and her clothes. She was trying the clothing on the doll and giving me more ideas. The feeling was because it 
was her doll and the clothes are for her grandchildren. I was surprised no one mentioned that Barbie is missing her head. Barbies are very versatile, they can be dinos or dolls whatever the child imagines.



nitz8catz said:


> I can remember my mum making crochet clothes like that for my sister's Barbie dolls. DD inherited her Barbies, but was more interested in putting her plastic dinos in the Barbie house and cars. Yes, the dinos were dressed in the Barbie clothes that fit. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also knit squares in the round. I put markers where the corners are suppose to be.



nitz8catz said:


> You should still be able to use Magic Loop. 1/2 of the Magic Loop will be needle 1 and 2 and the other half will be needle 3 and 4.
> Good luck.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a rather expensive cat toy. I recently moved the furniture in the bedroom. It is amazing how clean it is under the bed. Before roomba moving the bed meant a thorough vacuum job was needed. Now I just need to shift the bed a few inches so the roomba can get under the legs. 


nitz8catz said:


> It does a good job on the dust bunnies. It didnt' do so well retrieving the hearing aid that one of the cats played with under the bed. Mum had to come and shift the bed to get that back. The Roomba detected it as an obstruction and sucked around it. It wasn't that big of a hearing aid. He puts a bowl over his hearing aid cleaner now so the cat can't fish the hearing aids out anymore.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you wrapping presents on the floor?


No, it's just bending over and stretching! I seem to have developed a sensitive back that aches at the slightest provocation!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You should still be able to use Magic Loop. 1/2 of the Magic Loop will be needle 1 and 2 and the other half will be needle 3 and 4.
> Good luck.


Maybe over Christmas, while it's quiet!! ????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I really got a warm feeling yesterday when my daughter was here. I showed her the Barbie and her clothes. She was trying the clothing on the doll and giving me more ideas. The feeling was because it
> was her doll and the clothes are for her grandchildren. I was surprised no one mentioned that Barbie is missing her head. Barbies are very versatile, they can be dinos or dolls whatever the child imagines.


I did notice but didn't like to comment on Barbi's disability!! ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be doing laundry today and I think that's it other than some knitting. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh dear, shopping on a Monday, your visitors did eat you out of house and home then. xx :sm23: :sm23:


Yes. Just left a few scraps! Xx ????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. You will miss your town when it is finally finished.


We will but have already got plans for more knitting projects xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used to avoid DPN patterns until I found out that I was using the wrong DPNs. I had very long metal ones that I inherited. I don't know what they were good for, but they weren't good for anything that I was trying to do as the stitches kept falling off the ends and my hands were full of needles. I bought some new bamboo DPNs that were only about 5" long and now I can tackle DPN patterns too.


With you on the little bamboo dpns. They are great. Xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I've been to s and b. And that's the last one this year. I think I'm due a change in the new year. I got the 3 raffle presents that I won. Please don't think I'm ungrateful becaus I'm not, but I was happy to give to the air ambulance and don't expect anything in return, but some of the presents are obviously unwanted gifts, probably from another raffle. There was a wooden rudolf with a red nose. Stood about 2ft and had to be balanced so as it would stand up, it might as well have had only three legs???????????? I can't find a wooden reindeer. So I gave it to the community centre and they are pleased with it. The next thing was a big box of distress balm and ointment, my friend too that. Then last but not least there was a lamp that was a touch lamp. Grey in colour which has been battered about a bit. The shade was all battered. So my friend took that home to her granddaughter who is setting up home. I just feel if people donate prizes, then they should be something that they want themselves. The last time I won a pair sox rolled up,and when I unrolled them they were all pitted and bobbly, obviously some one had worn and washed them. That's enough to of that...I should be gratefull.

I've got some more cards today, and went to the library and renewed my bus pass. It's 10yrs since I got it. They reckon it will be through soon. It means we can go to Whitby on the bus when my sisters come to stay.

I guess that's all the news I've got today. So I'll catch up. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Is it possible to freeze some of the Ham, so that you can spread out the ham meals, and then not get so sick of it, that you never want to see, or eat it again, at least for the next decade, or two! ???????????? xoxoxo


Ham is fine to freeze. U can slice it and just put servings into plastic food wrap


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just had some awful news from jean keegan. Kenny passed away on the 3rd of December. She is very upset. I've forwarded the email to those few that are on my email list. His ashes are to be buried beside Cheri and miss daisy the dog. I feel proud to have met the whole family, I shall reply to jean.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


Thank you. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


Thank you for that, Susan, and for letting us know. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to s and b. And that's the last one this year. I think I'm due a change in the new year. I got the 3 raffle presents that I won. Please don't think I'm ungrateful becaus I'm not, but I was happy to give to the air ambulance and don't expect anything in return, but some of the presents are obviously unwanted gifts, probably from another raffle. There was a wooden rudolf with a red nose. Stood about 2ft and had to be balanced so as it would stand up, it might as well have had only three legs???????????? I can't find a wooden reindeer. So I gave it to the community centre and they are pleased with it. The next thing was a big box of distress balm and ointment, my friend too that. Then last but not least there was a lamp that was a touch lamp. Grey in colour which has been battered about a bit. The shade was all battered. So my friend took that home to her granddaughter who is setting up home. I just feel if people donate prizes, then they should be something that they want themselves. The last time I won a pair sox rolled up,and when I unrolled them they were all pitted and bobbly, obviously some one had worn and washed them. That's enough to of that...I should be gratefull.
> 
> I've got some more cards today, and went to the library and renewed my bus pass. It's 10yrs since I got it. They reckon it will be through soon. It means we can go to Whitby on the bus when my sisters come to stay.
> 
> I guess that's all the news I've got today. So I'll catch up. Love yawl.


I'm with you on the raffle prizes. Last year, we had a secret Santa at the shop and it was very clear that most of the gifts had been scavenged from the shop!! Having said that, second hand socks are beyond the pale!!! We throw those straight in the rag bag if someone donates them!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had some awful news from jean keegan. Kenny passed away on the 3rd of December. She is very upset. I've forwarded the email to those few that are on my email list. His ashes are to be buried beside Cheri and miss daisy the dog. I feel proud to have met the whole family, I shall reply to jean.


Thanks for sending the card, I sent her a short email, it's very sad news but at least they are all together now xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've just had some awful news from jean keegan. Kenny passed away on the 3rd of December. She is very upset. I've forwarded the email to those few that are on my email list. His ashes are to be buried beside Cheri and miss daisy the dog. I feel proud to have met the whole family, I shall reply to jean.


That is sad, but they are together again, and neither are suffering any more! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


. Thanks for attending to that, Susan! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello all, from an extremely hot Australia, at 44°C, and we have at least 3 more days of that, to come!

I saw the Opthalmologist yesterday, and my eyes are all good now, except for the Cateracts, and it looks like I will be having one replaced sometime in January, and the other one, sometime after that! I am actually looking forward to the date, which is unknown, for now, but it can't come to soon. 

My sight has diminished to very blurred, which is not at all helped by my glasses, unless I can line up the bevelled edges of the lense, to the line I am reading, but at least I no longer seem to be looking through grubby windows! 

Oh yes, I don't know how much catching up, I will be doing, it will depend on how long I can cope with the status of my sight! When you wake for the day, I hope you have a good day! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone from a drizzly foggy Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today except stay in and knit. See you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Got a lot more sewn onto the town map and army of dogs and soldiers. Getting near to finishing, but still bits of embroidery to do and then make it able to hang on a rail.

Going to wrap presents today. Decided not to use Christmas wrapping paper but bundle presents up in Christmas teatowels.

Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, from an extremely hot Australia, at 44°C, and we have at least 3 more days of that, to come!
> 
> I saw the Opthalmologist yesterday, and my eyes are all good now, except for the Cateracts, and it looks like I will be having one replaced sometime in January, and the other one, sometime after that! I am actually looking forward to the date, which is unknown, for now, but it can't come to soon.
> 
> ...


Hello Judi, so glad the end of your eye probs is in sight, so to speak!! In the meantime, don't strain them by doing too much on the computer,
just pop in now and again to say hi, we'll know you're ok then. Next year you will be back to your normal, full vision self and you can make up for it then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Got a lot more sewn onto the town map and army of dogs and soldiers. Getting near to finishing, but still bits of embroidery to do and then make it able to hang on a rail.
> 
> Going to wrap presents today. Decided not to use Christmas wrapping paper but bundle presents up in Christmas teatowels.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


That's very kind to the planet, good idea! I am using brown paper and stencilling Christmas designs on it!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning! 

Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!

There is a guy coming shortly to give us a quote for putting the front garden back together again, another one coming tomorrow. It will be nice to have all that behind us and everything back to normal. This afternoon we are going to see Motherless Brooklyn at the cinema, review to follow!!

Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all!! xxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hello Judi, so glad the end of your eye probs is in sight, so to speak!! In the meantime, don't strain them by doing too much on the computer,
> just pop in now and again to say hi, we'll know you're ok then. Next year you will be back to your normal, full vision self and you can make up for it then!! xxxx


Hello June, I am back for a little bit now, to do a bit of catchup. This has really put a crimp in my Christmas preparation, I have one check that I only need to hand sew the hem of the border, of the item, but I can't see what I am doing, to be able to finish it well, soit will be a late Christmas present. ???? Anyway, I don't think my daughter will be very cross with me, for that!

I am now going to see if this has curtailed my knitting ability, as well; but I am hoping it won't make knitting harder! I didn't realise that Cateracts could affect someone, so rapidly; to go from reasonable sight, to very poor sight, in a relatively short time! Oh well, just a week, or 3, until one eye will be better! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We might get snow today depending on how far north a snowstorm below Lake Ontario strays.
Mum finally picked a carpet. The cats don't like it. The black spots must look like holes to them. They keep walking around them.
My scarf is 6' long now. I think that is long enough. I'll be binding off at the end of this repeat. I still have enough yarn for the tassels!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you. I've nothing to write tonight. I've been in on my own all day. I was planning to go into Karen's but in the end I didn't bother and got stuck into some sudokuing.
> 
> I've just face timed the boys and had a chat with Richard. Just an itsy bitsy one! I'm going to catch up now. I hope all of you are fine . The storm hasn't come yet. But it's started raining. I hope it passes me by. Love yawl. Xx


That's ok Susan, we don't mind if you have nothing to say, but are still like to hear from you! Have a great day! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

401 pages. We are definitely in new thread territory. I will try tonight.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello June, I am back for a little risch now, to do a bit of catchup. This has really put a crimp in my Christmas preparation, I have one check that I only need to hand sew the hem of the border, of the item, but I can't see what I am doing, to be able to finish it well, soit will be a late Christmas present. ???? Anyway, I don't think my daughter will be very cross with me, for that!
> 
> I am now going to see if this has curtailed my knitting ability, as well; but I am hoping it won't make knitting harder! I didn't realise that Cateracts could affect someone, so rapidly; to go from reasonable sight, to very poor sight, in a relatively short time! Oh well, just a week, or 3, until one eye will be better! xoxoxo


I didn't think cataracts would become bad that quickly. Mum has one that has been cooking for years now. She is seeing her specialist today to see if it has progressed enough to be fixed.
I've always had bad eyes so I learned how to touch knit. I can't do anything complex but there are usually rows of all knits or all purls even in a complex pattern. I know some people who knit in complete darkness. You just have to teach your fingers to be smarter. :sm17:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The grey shades yarn is the same as I used for the Lala's Simple Shawl that I posted last week so that will probably be the last one to be used!xxxx


That is a lovely shawl, I would make one for myself, but our winters don't even get very cold, for me, so one of those isn't necessary here! It would be nice though, because they can be quite stunning, as an accessory! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that. You've had some good (and bad) times at that shop.
I hope you can get your garden back together quickly.
Enjoy your film.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very kind to the planet, good idea! I am using brown paper and stencilling Christmas designs on it!! xxxx


Oh I like that too.
We can recycle Christmas paper here, so long as it isn't shiny.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it got onto our news last night that you might be experiencing the hottest weather ever, not good for all the fires going on up the east coast. xx


No it isn't. I really feel for those people, because it seems that over the past couple of years, they owe either getting burnt out, or flooded out; and they are not getting enough permanent water, to break the drought! This drought is the most severe, in recorded history, . as far as I can tell. Most of the country is becoming a dust bowl, I just hope we have some way, to turn it arround; but it will have to be something really drastic! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Got a lot more sewn onto the town map and army of dogs and soldiers. Getting near to finishing, but still bits of embroidery to do and then make it able to hang on a rail.
> 
> Going to wrap presents today. Decided not to use Christmas wrapping paper but bundle presents up in Christmas teatowels.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


Happy Tuesday.
I don't remember seeing that many dogs while I was there :sm01:
Another great way to wrap.
We have gift bags that have been reused for years. I do have non-shiny Christmas paper for items that don't fit in the bags. Like mum's HUGE box. (That box is getting recycled into the box for another gift that we are taking to my brother's house as soon as she opens it.)


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We might get snow today depending on how far north a snowstorm below Lake Ontario strays.
> Mum finally picked a carpet. The cats don't like it. The black spots must look like holes to them. They keep walking around them.
> My scarf is 6' long now. I think that is long enough. I'll be binding off at the end of this repeat. I still have enough yarn for the tassels!


Yes I can see why the cats might have problems with the black bits, they'll learn. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a drizzly foggy Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today except stay in and knit. See you later. xx


I'll take drizzle and fog over snow.
Have a good knitting day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


You have done a good stint at the shop and you must look after yourself. Will it mean you will have more crafting hours? xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello all, from an extremely hot Australia, at 44°C, and we have at least 3 more days of that, to come!
> 
> I saw the Opthalmologist yesterday, and my eyes are all good now, except for the Cateracts, and it looks like I will be having one replaced sometime in January, and the other one, sometime after that! I am actually looking forward to the date, which is unknown, for now, but it can't come to soon.
> 
> ...


Melting temperatures. We heard on the TV that some places near the fires are hitting 50'C. I don't know how they do it.
Stay cool and I hopefully your cataracts will behave until January.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm with you on the raffle prizes. Last year, we had a secret Santa at the shop and it was very clear that most of the gifts had been scavenged from the shop!! Having said that, second hand socks are beyond the pale!!! We throw those straight in the rag bag if someone donates them!!! xxxx


 :sm06:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I don't remember seeing that many dogs while I was there :sm01:
> Another great way to wrap.
> We have gift bags that have been reused for years. I do have non-shiny Christmas paper for items that don't fit in the bags. Like mum's HUGE box. (That box is getting recycled into the box for another gift that we are taking to my brother's house as soon as she opens it.)


When we first moved here over 30 years ago there used to be a lady called Camberley Kate who used to go round the town with a pram full of rescue dogs, that is the dog reference. We also reuse gift bags. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


Thank you for that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ham is fine to freeze. U can slice it and just put servings into plastic food wrap


We're not going to be able to freeze it. It's disappearing well. We've had it in a cheesy pasta and a tikki massala dish. And, of course, with breakfast. I'd like a hamburger about now. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am glad they have your vision problems sorted. Cataracts can grow very slow or rather quickly. Often fast growing ones are caused by trauma, medicines, diabetes, or other eye disease. In a way you are lucky. Some people suffer with vision problems for years before the cataract is ready to be removed. Wishing you the best vision in 2020.



 Xiang said:


> Hello June, I am back for a littl0 risch now, to do a bit of catchup. This has really put a crimp in my Christmas preparation, I have one check that I only need to hand sew the hem of the border, of the item, but I can't see what I am doing, to be able to finish it well, soit will be a late Christmas present. ???? Anyway, I don't think my daughter will be very cross with me, for that!
> 
> I am now going to see if this has curtailed my knitting ability, as well; but I am hoping it won't make knitting harder! I didn't realise that Cateracts could affect someone, so rapidly; to go from reasonable sight, to very poor sight, in a relatively short time! Oh well, just a week, or 3, until one eye will be better! xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to s and b. And that's the last one this year. I think I'm due a change in the new year. I got the 3 raffle presents that I won. Please don't think I'm ungrateful becaus I'm not, but I was happy to give to the air ambulance and don't expect anything in return, but some of the presents are obviously unwanted gifts, probably from another raffle. There was a wooden rudolf with a red nose. Stood about 2ft and had to be balanced so as it would stand up, it might as well have had only three legs???????????? I can't find a wooden reindeer. So I gave it to the community centre and they are pleased with it. The next thing was a big box of distress balm and ointment, my friend too that. Then last but not least there was a lamp that was a touch lamp. Grey in colour which has been battered about a bit. The shade was all battered. So my friend took that home to her granddaughter who is setting up home. I just feel if people donate prizes, then they should be something that they want themselves. The last time I won a pair sox rolled up,and when I unrolled them they were all pitted and bobbly, obviously some one had worn and washed them. That's enough to of that...I should be gratefull.
> 
> I've got some more cards today, and went to the library and renewed my bus pass. It's 10yrs since I got it. They reckon it will be through soon. It means we can go to Whitby on the bus when my sisters come to stay.
> 
> I guess that's all the news I've got today. So I'll catch up. Love yawl.


I think it's great that you could find people to match the gifts that you didnt' want. Reduce, re-use, recycle :sm24: 
When I was younger, I did have older relatives that wrapped whatever was in the house for presents. I did get a old can opener one time. Once I figured out which relative it had come from, I got her a new can opener and snuck it into her drawer in her kitchen. 
Our seniors only get a little discount (10%) on the buses here. You are lucky.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> With you on the little bamboo dpns. They are great. Xx


I need a few more sizes. I'm slowly gathering a set. I'm finding them useful.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We will but have already got plans for more knitting projects xx


I'm sure of that.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning everyone from a drizzly foggy Norfolk. Not a lot planned for today except stay in and knit. See you later. xx


Happy Theater Tuesday.. On a day like today it would be nice to snuggle up in front of a roaring fire and knit the day away. Funny how having a roaring fire sounds wonderful if we do not have to chop the logs and haul them into the house and feed the fire. ????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be doing laundry today and I think that's it other than some knitting. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I was the only one doing incidents yesterday. I had a steady stream from the people on the phones asking me to look into things. Everyone else was away, or on projects. The day passed very quickly. I did have a lovely roast beef and cheese sub for lunch.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy taco Tuesday. I forget, is Bentley on the map? Cannot have dogs without cats.
I like your wrapping paper. Over the years I have used that paper for wrapping wedding or shower presents.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp Surrey. Got a lot more sewn onto the town map and army of dogs and soldiers. Getting near to finishing, but still bits of embroidery to do and then make it able to hang on a rail.
> 
> Going to wrap presents today. Decided not to use Christmas wrapping paper but bundle presents up in Christmas teatowels.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello June, I am back for a little risch now, to do a bit of catchup. This has really put a crimp in my Christmas preparation, I have one check that I only need to hand sew the hem of the border, of the item, but I can't see what I am doing, to be able to finish it well, soit will be a late Christmas present. ???? Anyway, I don't think my daughter will be very cross with me, for that!
> 
> I am now going to see if this has curtailed my knitting ability, as well; but I am hoping it won't make knitting harder! I didn't realise that Cateracts could affect someone, so rapidly; to go from reasonable sight, to very poor sight, in a relatively short time! Oh well, just a week, or 3, until one eye will be better! xoxoxo


I'm sure you can knit with your eyes shut with a simple enough pattern, maybe stick with those for now?! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. On a day like today it would be nice to snuggle up in front of a roaring fire and knit the day away. Funny how having a roaring fire sounds wonderful if we do not have to chop the logs and haul them into the house and feed the fire. ????????


Exactly, been there done that and don't intend doing it again. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We might get snow today depending on how far north a snowstorm below Lake Ontario strays.
> Mum finally picked a carpet. The cats don't like it. The black spots must look like holes to them. They keep walking around them.
> My scarf is 6' long now. I think that is long enough. I'll be binding off at the end of this repeat. I still have enough yarn for the tassels!


I love the carpet, your cats are so funny!!! I thought your mum was painting the stairs? This looks better than even the best painting job!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You should still be able to use Magic Loop. 1/2 of the Magic Loop will be needle 1 and 2 and the other half will be needle 3 and 4.
> Good luck.





London Girl said:


> Maybe over Christmas, while it's quiet!! ????


I know you can do it. And YouTube helps too.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, it's just bending over and stretching! I seem to have developed a sensitive back that aches at the slightest provocation!! Xxxx


Oh, so sorry. I hope you don't have much more to wrap then.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am surprised you needed to resign at the shop. You seemed to enjoy working there. You certainly have gathered a lot of friends and those you will not need to leave behind. Of course, there was always the manager to deal with. I am sure you do not regret having to leave her behind. Hoping your backache resolves itself quickly.


London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. You've had some good (and bad) times at that shop.
> I hope you can get your garden back together quickly.
> Enjoy your film.


Yes, I have had some fun and I love the interaction with the customers but that doesn't outweigh the down side unfortunately!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I don't remember seeing that many dogs while I was there :sm01:
> Another great way to wrap.
> We have gift bags that have been reused for years. I do have non-shiny Christmas paper for items that don't fit in the bags. Like mum's HUGE box. (That box is getting recycled into the box for another gift that we are taking to my brother's house as soon as she opens it.)


I have a box like that too, the decorations live in it all year but once they are up, I borrow it to 'wrap' awkward shaped presents!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> That is a rather expensive cat toy. I recently moved the furniture in the bedroom. It is amazing how clean it is under the bed. Before roomba moving the bed meant a thorough vacuum job was needed. Now I just need to shift the bed a few inches so the roomba can get under the legs.


Stuart wasn't too happy with his kitty. The company that sold the hearing aids to him said they would fix the damage. But it looks like she just removed it from the cleaner unit then batted it under the bed. He couldn't find any chew damage.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You have done a good stint at the shop and you must look after yourself. Will it mean you will have more crafting hours? xxx


Well, three and a half hours more on a Monday afternoon!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Very interesting carpeting. You scarf looks fine. Hoping to see it in all it's glory in a later post.


nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We might get snow today depending on how far north a snowstorm below Lake Ontario strays.
> Mum finally picked a carpet. The cats don't like it. The black spots must look like holes to them. They keep walking around them.
> My scarf is 6' long now. I think that is long enough. I'll be binding off at the end of this repeat. I still have enough yarn for the tassels!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> I really got a warm feeling yesterday when my daughter was here. I showed her the Barbie and her clothes. She was trying the clothing on the doll and giving me more ideas. The feeling was because it
> was her doll and the clothes are for her grandchildren. I was surprised no one mentioned that Barbie is missing her head. Barbies are very versatile, they can be dinos or dolls whatever the child imagines.


I thought that was just your model Barbie. Like the mannikins in the store that don't have heads either. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I answered you Barnie, but the answer got lost somehow! I only said good morning from soggy Worthing. I'm glad I'm not going out today.


I hope the sun has come out for you by now.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a square to knit as part of yet another afghan, it starts from the middle and calls for DPNs. I have used Magic Loop many times but can't see how I could use it on this square. I guess I haven't tried it yet so I should give it a go!! xxxx


It is times like this, that I was within visiting proximity to you; Then I could show you how it works! I use my circulars, in the same way as straight needles are used, so when you want knit something flat, just turn your work, in the same way, that you would if you were using your straight (non-joined) needles. The added bonus of using Circular ( joined) needles, is that the stitches won't fall of the other end of your needles, there is additional room, because of the cable joining the needles, for a larger project, without the stitches becoming too crowded, and easier to drop them; and it is also very difficult to lose one of your needles! 
If you were able to understand the above instructions do a test run with a pair of circular needles, if you happen to have a pair, and let me know how it goes! I love using my circulars, for a couple of reasons!

1)The other end of the needles don't get in my way, as they did when I was using straight needles;

2) I haven't misplaced one of my needles, since I began using the circulars; and

3) I can make the cable between the needles, long enough to cope with very large projects.

None of which I can do with a pair of straight needles. ❣???? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need a few more sizes. I'm slowly gathering a set. I'm finding them useful.


I need some bigger sizes to finish off the chunky hats I am doing on circular needles. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Very interesting carpeting. You scarf looks fine. Hoping to see it in all it's glory in a later post.


I wouldn't have picked it. :sm11: It's only temporary until we can get the hardwood on the stairs. But projects around this house take years, so the temporary carpet could be there for years. :sm19:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I never realized I knit without looking at the stitches. When I join a knitting group they quickly commented on that. They were impressed. I realized I use my thumbs to feel the stitches. Of course, that is just knit stitches.


nitz8catz said:


> I didn't think cataracts would become bad that quickly. Mum has one that has been cooking for years now. She is seeing her specialist today to see if it has progressed enough to be fixed.
> I've always had bad eyes so I learned how to touch knit. I can't do anything complex but there are usually rows of all knits or all purls even in a complex pattern. I know some people who knit in complete darkness. You just have to teach your fingers to be smarter. :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I love the carpet, your cats are so funny!!! I thought your mum was painting the stairs? This looks better than even the best painting job!! xxxx


Mum painted the stairs brown. You can see the brown on the edge of the carpet. But the brown was too uniform and she couldn't see the edges of the steps. Now she can see the steps!!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. Time to get ready for work.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Tuesday.
> I don't remember seeing that many dogs while I was there :sm01:
> Another great way to wrap.
> We have gift bags that have been reused for years. I do have non-shiny Christmas paper for items that don't fit in the bags. Like mum's HUGE box. (That box is getting recycled into the box for another gift that we are taking to my brother's house as soon as she opens it.)


When the grands were little and got a lot of small gifts they were told if they returned the bags to me unripped the bags would be refilled for them for next Christmas. Travis remembered that year after year and would even gather up bags from the adults and put his name on them so the next year that bag would have a present in it for him. Two years ago Travis was helping cleaning up the wrapping paper mess. When he was finished he handed me some bags he had salvaged and written his name on.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought of you last night as I was making pea soup for dinner. A hunk of ham would have tasted good in the soup. Alas I did not have ham handy, but the soup tasted good without it.



nitz8catz said:


> We're not going to be able to freeze it. It's disappearing well. We've had it in a cheesy pasta and a tikki massala dish. And, of course, with breakfast. I'd like a hamburger about now. :sm01:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I didn't think cataracts would become bad that quickly. Mum has one that has been cooking for years now. She is seeing her specialist today to see if it has progressed enough to be fixed.
> I've always had bad eyes so I learned how to touch knit. I can't do anything complex but there are usually rows of all knits or all purls even in a complex pattern. I know some people who knit in complete darkness. You just have to teach your fingers to be smarter. :sm17:


My Cateracts have been developingsince I was in my lake 50's, and when they were discovered the Opthalmologist advised me to have them checked each year, and I didn't do that, but if I had complied, I would have known about the advancement of them, and I would have known what was going on!

I am hoping tthat I will be able to be able to finish knitting Miss 11's jacket before the end of this month, tonight, because I have a few more things I need to make before Winter comes around again. I will also have to learn how to hand sew by touch, for the item that needs the binding sewn down, so that it is complete. I could do it by machine, but I want the stitches to be invisible, so hand stitching is best in this instance! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

So true, good thought. Manikins often do not have heads. She is indeed my model. Sort of sentimental about her as it was my daughters many many years ago. Of course when I reach in the yarn bin and pull out the head it is rather disconcerting. 


nitz8catz said:


> I thought that was just your model Barbie. Like the mannikins in the store that don't have heads either. :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting. My thought was the pattern in the carpet might be a tad bit dangerous and increase trip and fall incidents. Glad that is not the case.


nitz8catz said:


> Mum painted the stairs brown. You can see the brown on the edge of the carpet. But the brown was too uniform and she couldn't see the edges of the steps. Now she can see the steps!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I really got a warm feeling yesterday when my daughter was here. I showed her the Barbie and her clothes. She was trying the clothing on the doll and giving me more ideas. The feeling was because it
> was her doll and the clothes are for her grandchildren. I was surprised no one mentioned that Barbie is missing her head. Barbies are very versatile, they can be dinos or dolls whatever the child imagines.


My DH mentioned the missing head. I think it worried him a bit.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I've been to s and b. And that's the last one this year. I think I'm due a change in the new year. I got the 3 raffle presents that I won. Please don't think I'm ungrateful becaus I'm not, but I was happy to give to the air ambulance and don't expect anything in return, but some of the presents are obviously unwanted gifts, probably from another raffle. There was a wooden rudolf with a red nose. Stood about 2ft and had to be balanced so as it would stand up, it might as well have had only three legs???????????? I can't find a wooden reindeer. So I gave it to the community centre and they are pleased with it. The next thing was a big box of distress balm and ointment, my friend too that. Then last but not least there was a lamp that was a touch lamp. Grey in colour which has been battered about a bit. The shade was all battered. So my friend took that home to her granddaughter who is setting up home. I just feel if people donate prizes, then they should be something that they want themselves. The last time I won a pair sox rolled up,and when I unrolled them they were all pitted and bobbly, obviously some one had worn and washed them. That's enough to of that...I should be gratefull.
> 
> I've got some more cards today, and went to the library and renewed my bus pass. It's 10yrs since I got it. They reckon it will be through soon. It means we can go to Whitby on the bus when my sisters come to stay.
> 
> I guess that's all the news I've got today. So I'll catch up. Love yawl.


So far this year I have won something in several raffles, including a large basket of fruit and a big box of fancy biscuits. The rest were smaller but welcome, and all brand new. Your raffle doesn't sound much fun.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I have sent jean a sympathy card from us all......


Thank you. I never had the pleasure of meeting her, which I regret.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


I don't blame you for giving up the shop. You're busy enough without it, and knitting for others is charity enough.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the sun has come out for you by now.


No, it's medium overcast. I have to go to town later to get my eyes tested again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


It sounds like that is a great decision for you to quit the shop. Your health is too important. I hope you can get your garden back together soon. Enjoy the film. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:41 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We might get snow today depending on how far north a snowstorm below Lake Ontario strays.
> Mum finally picked a carpet. The cats don't like it. The black spots must look like holes to them. They keep walking around them.
> My scarf is 6' long now. I think that is long enough. I'll be binding off at the end of this repeat. I still have enough yarn for the tassels!


I like your carpet and your scarf! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was the only one doing incidents yesterday. I had a steady stream from the people on the phones asking me to look into things. Everyone else was away, or on projects. The day passed very quickly. I did have a lovely roast beef and cheese sub for lunch.


Sounds like a busy but great day to be on your own. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. A bit chilly here at the moment but dry. Will be off later to Fiber Social at the LYS. That's about it for today. I hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is times like this, that I was within visiting proximity to you; Then I could show you how it works! I use my circulars, in the same way as straight needles are used, so when you want knit something flat, just turn your work, in the same way, that you would if you were using your straight (non-joined) needles. The added bonus of using Circular ( joined) needles, is that the stitches won't fall of the other end of your needles, there is additional room, because of the cable joining the needles, for a larger project, without the stitches becoming too crowded, and easier to drop them; and it is also very difficult to lose one of your needles!
> If you were able to understand the above instructions do a test run with a pair of circular needles, if you happen to have a pair, and let me know how it goes! I love using my circulars, for a couple of reasons!
> 
> 1)The other end of the needles don't get in my way, as they did when I was using straight needles;
> ...


Thanks for that Judi, I will give it a go! I also only have circulars now! Xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I don't blame you for giving up the shop. You're busy enough without it, and knitting for others is charity enough.


Thanks Janet, that's how I feel too! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Oh, so sorry. I hope you don't have much more to wrap then.


Just a couple of little bits to do and Liv's main present - if it ever turns up! :sm16: :sm14: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am surprised you needed to resign at the shop. You seemed to enjoy working there. You certainly have gathered a lot of friends and those you will not need to leave behind. Of course, there was always the manager to deal with. I am sure you do not regret having to leave her behind. Hoping your backache resolves itself quickly.


Thanks jinx but I think it's just one of those things that I'm stuck with. Lots of things start it off, gardening, ironing, washing up, cleaning etc., so I just don't do them!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all out there.....it's been a mundane day. Apart from being icy, with temp 2C feeling like -1. I've washed s few clothes ready to go away with next week and sudokued. Got a message from Karen saying "are you ok OR are you coming in for a drink?" I said "I'm fine and I would see her later!" Meaning I was ok and fine and not coming in. She sent a txt saying. "Ok see you in a minute" so I went in and had a cuppa. And a laugh. They go away next weekend. I can understand how she read me the wrong way. I'm not very clear I. What I say or txt. 

I've texted Richard as he finishes this week on his bursary it's sad in a way, but he says the last 2 weeks have been a bit boring for him, on social media and hasn't had much to do about graphic design so he'll be pleased to break up, only three days to go. He's worked very hard. I'm proud. But...he has a will and a mind of his own, and he's got to go with his own mind. 

Donna comes in the morning. I'm hoping to wrap up in the morning, but last year she would help me and it was a flipping mess....the comments about my wrapping was loud and plenty, hahah. I didn't let on I hadn't done it for the family, they just thought grandma was having a bad wrapping day. Haha. I've cheated and bought sweets in pouches and bottles in bottle bags. Any comments this year and they'll get no more presents haha.

Well,,, that's the lot. I love yawl like yesterday. Have a great time whatever you do.

Josephine I hope mr p is feeling a bit better. Rub him with "Vicks"⛑????☃


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a dark and gloomy London, I think someone up there forgot to put the lights on this morning!
> 
> Meant to mention that my last day at the shop will be 30th December. I find it too exhausting and back-breaking, there is never time or space to sit down and it just leaves me shredded! I have said that in an emergency I will consider doing a couple of hours but I reserve the right to say no. Doing 6 hours yesterday proved to me that I am doing the right thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I think it's great that you could find people to match the gifts that you didnt' want. Reduce, re-use, recycle :sm24:
> When I was younger, I did have older relatives that wrapped whatever was in the house for presents. I did get a old can opener one time. Once I figured out which relative it had come from, I got her a new can opener and snuck it into her drawer in her kitchen.
> Our seniors only get a little discount (10%) on the buses here. You are lucky.


Yes it's got to be said we pensioners have free bus passes to use after 9am I think. I don't use mine very much because I have the car, but they are very handy to have. It's nice to be looked after .


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with Karen. I would have expected you to be coming over.
Now Richard has job experience to put on his resume. Hoping he is able to find a job he enjoys.



grandma susan said:


> Hello all out there.....it's been a mundane day. Apart from being icy, with temp 2C feeling like -1. I've washed s few clothes ready to go away with next week and sudokued. Got a message from Karen saying "are you ok OR are you coming in for a drink?" I said "I'm fine and I would see her later!" Meaning I was ok and fine and not coming in. She sent a txt saying. "Ok see you in a minute" so I went in and had a cuppa. And a laugh. They go away next weekend. I can understand how she read me the wrong way. I'm not very clear I. What I say or txt.
> 
> I've texted Richard as he finishes this week on his bursary it's sad in a way, but he says the last 2 weeks have been a bit boring for him, on social media and hasn't had much to do about graphic design so he'll be pleased to break up, only three days to go. He's worked very hard. I'm proud. But...he has a will and a mind of his own, and he's got to go with his own mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> So far this year I have won something in several raffles, including a large basket of fruit and a big box of fancy biscuits. The rest were smaller but welcome, and all brand new. Your raffle doesn't sound much fun.


It's a standing joke what Ann puts in them. They are all "unwanted gifts" so it's given as the raffle prizes. I think some of the prizes are cheeky and I wouldn't undermine people's intelligence by thinking anyone else wants them. I sound terrible, but the best thing about it is that my donation will go to a good cause. The air ambulance. As long as they get the money (which I know they will) that's all that counts.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I agree with Karen. I would have expected you to be coming over.
> Now Richard has job experience to put on his resume. Hoping he is able to find a job he enjoys.


When I read it back I could see it too..... Haha. How's your little corner? And that mr, wonderful you have?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just popping in to say: thank you Pam,June and Janet for the Christmas cards


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say: thank you Pam,June and Janet for the Christmas cards


Pleased to see you, when do you break up? xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

One man's junk is another man's treasure. I use to rip apart knit project that I thought were ugly. Then someone could come along and love it. On Sunday my daughter was looking through my gifting basket and she found a Santa I had made that I thought was awful. She loved it and begged to have it. One never knows.



grandma susan said:


> It's a standing joke what Ann puts in them. They are all "unwanted gifts" so it's given as the raffle prizes. I think some of the prizes are cheeky and I wouldn't undermine people's intelligence by thinking anyone else wants them. I sound terrible, but the best thing about it is that my donation will go to a good cause. The air ambulance. As long as they get the money (which I know they will) that's all that counts.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr Wonderful is doing okay. Much better than be was. He goes to doctor tomorrow and we will then know truly if he is healed. Thanks for asking. 
My little corner is gray and gloomy. I have my sun lamp on while I play with Barbie. Yesterday I remembered all the fake fur and lace yarn I have in my stash. So now Barbie is getting some high class outfits that look great on her. Well they would look great if only she was not headless. ????????



grandma susan said:


> When I read it back I could see it too..... Haha. How's your little corner? And that mr, wonderful you have?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful is doing okay. Much better than be was. He goes to doctor tomorrow and we will then know truly if he is healed. Thanks for asking.
> My little corner is gray and gloomy. I have my sun lamp on while I play with Barbie. Yesterday I remembered all the fake fur and lace yarn I have in my stash. So now Barbie is getting some high class outfits that look great on her. Well they would look great if only she was not headless. ????????


Sounds as if you are on a roll with Barbies clothes. More pictures please. If you dont mind. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is todayâs work.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh yes she got here, arrived 11.30, saw lots of photos of the twins most of which we'd seen before, I escaped to the kitchen, next thing she was out there lifting all the lids to see what was for dinner and then hanging around like a bad smell. DH managed to get her out eventually so I was left in peace until I served up. She left at 3 so not too bad although it did feel like three and a half weeks not hours. She's threatening to come up and stay after Christmas!!!!! xxxx


???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is todayâs work.


I love them will show LM. Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say: thank you Pam,June and Janet for the Christmas cards


Great to see you! And, you're welcome! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is todayâs work.


Oooh, pretty! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I told Stephen to tell sue that there is no way on this earth has she got room for a reindeer, so don't take one home. He said it would dirty the car. I said I think she'd walk it home...


I hope the Reindeer didn't find it's way back to S & S's place! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Susan, I've just finished wrapping but still waiting for a couple more things to arrive. I hate wrapping, if I've got the scissors, the sticky tape is on the floor. If I've got the sticky tape, the labels are on the floor.....and so it goes on!! Stay in if it's icy, so much damage can be done with one little slip - broken hip!!! xxxx


I have only got 3 gifts left to wrap, the rest of the gifts were taken to Sissy's the last time we visited! I hope to be much more organised next year, but that is very hard, when one does not know what the DGD's like, or even want, at any given time of the year! Then, if one does happen to find something, that child has a change of mind!???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you get answers to why you were having vision problems before you scratched the cornea.


Hi Jinx, The doctor I saw on Monday, this week, told me that I had quite advanced Cateracts, and from what my vision was like then, I thought that I wouldn't be reading, or sewing, until after the cateracts were replaced with new lenses! My eyes are still a bit blurry, but my vision was much better, and I have been able to do some sewing, which I couldn't do yesterday, Tuesday. So as far as I know the cateracts are at the level, that they can be replaced! So at this space in time, I am having the Right Cataract replaced, at sometime in January, then I don't know when the second one will be done, but I hope it won't be too long between the two operations! Oh, and the scratch is now completely healed! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A few photos


Wonderful photos, wonderful memories! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> A great early Christmas, hope they are good sailors. Is it Boxing Day left-overs today or did they eat you out of house and home? xx :sm23:


????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I can remember my mum making crochet clothes like that for my sister's Barbie dolls. DD inherited her Barbies, but was more interested in putting her plastic dinos in the Barbie house and cars. Yes, the dinos were dressed in the Barbie clothes that fit. :sm01:


That is always how it goes. My kids didn't have many dolls to begin with, but as they got older, their aunties would buy dolls for them, and they would always be Barbies, which was the doll I hated most; I used to play with my brotherscars, and he used to play with any doll that I had! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope the appointment gives you all the answers that you need.
> I also hope your high temperatures are short-lived.


Thanks Mav, I am very happy with my appointment, and will have an appointment in January, for the first Cateract operation, so that should improve my sight by a huge amount, and be more comfortable doing the things I used to do easily!

As for our temperatures, the Official temp was 51C, earlier today, and we are now down to below 44C, this will gradually reduce, until Christmas time, but it is still going to be hot, but it is Summertime, and we are quite used to the heat, just not the numbers over43-44C !

Now my main hope is that the Snowfall is not as it was last year, and your warmer weather begins closer to the usual date, for the arrival of Spring! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I used to avoid DPN patterns until I found out that I was using the wrong DPNs. I had very long metal ones that I inherited. I don't know what they were good for, but they weren't good for anything that I was trying to do as the stitches kept falling off the ends and my hands were full of needles. I bought some new bamboo DPNs that were only about 5" long and now I can tackle DPN patterns too.


I have a couple of 6 needle sets of DPNs, but I use them for cable-needles, and use circulars for all of my knitting projects! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Melting temperatures. We heard on the TV that some places near the fires are hitting 50'C. I don't know how they do it.
> Stay cool and I hopefully your cataracts will behave until January.


We got 51C foday, but so far we have no fires near us, and hopefully they will stay away from us!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am glad they have your vision problems sorted. Cataracts can grow very slow or rather quickly. Often fast growing ones are caused by trauma, medicines, diabetes, or other eye disease. In a way you are lucky. Some people suffer with vision problems for years before the cataract is ready to be removed. Wishing you the best vision in 2020.


Thanks Jinx, I am hoping that everything is working properly by March at the latest! Am I being too impatient? ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dark, cloudy, slightly foggy Norfolk. Off to knit and natter in an hour and then to our Christmas lunch. DH is fending for himself today, mind you he's only got to put a fish pie in the oven to heat up so think he might manage that. Then home to knit. Everywhere round here is looking very Christmassy with lots of houses with outside decorations including next door which flashes away all evening. Until you get to our house and not a light in sight, just can't in the mood for Christmas. Oh well it's a nice to change to see some lights as we haven't seen any for the last eight years. Off to catch up now and get ready. Have a good day, a week today is Christmas Day, just thought you might like to be reminded. xx :sm23: :sm15:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, cloudy, slightly foggy Norfolk. Off to knit and natter in an hour and then to our Christmas lunch. DH is fending for himself today, mind you he's only got to put a fish pie in the oven to heat up so think he might manage that. Then home to knit. Everywhere round here is looking very Christmassy with lots of houses with outside decorations including next door which flashes away all evening. Until you get to our house and not a light in sight, just can't in the mood for Christmas. Oh well it's a nice to change to see some lights as we haven't seen any for the last eight years. Off to catch up now and get ready. Have a good day, a week today is Christmas Day, just thought you might like to be reminded. xx :sm23: :sm15:


Enjoy your knit and natter and Christmas lunch. It sounds very festive in NOrfolk. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, but I think this is the lull before the storm as we are promised a lot of rain tomorrow. Doing a bit of finishing off wips atm.

Off to the supermarket today, but no fish and chips so sorry Jinx, hope you are not too confused, but it is Wednesday.

Happy Wednesday everyone.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just popping in to say: thank you Pam,June and Janet for the Christmas cards


You are most welcome dear!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr Wonderful is doing okay. Much better than be was. He goes to doctor tomorrow and we will then know truly if he is healed. Thanks for asking.
> My little corner is gray and gloomy. I have my sun lamp on while I play with Barbie. Yesterday I remembered all the fake fur and lace yarn I have in my stash. So now Barbie is getting some high class outfits that look great on her. Well they would look great if only she was not headless. ????????


I bet it makes getting her clothes on and off a lot easier though!! :sm23: Glad Mr H seems to be doing better, I really hope the doc confirms a full recovery!! I have asked you before, I know, but does the sun lamp really help?xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is todayâs work.


Very cute, _loving_ the feathers!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have only got 3 gifts left to wrap, the rest of the gifts were taken to Sissy's the last time we visited! I hope to be much more organised next year, but that is very hard, when one does not know what the DGD's like, or even want, at any given time of the year! Then, if one does happen to find something, that child has a change of mind!???????????? xoxoxo.


The hardest thing for me is trying to treat them equally! Really hard to buy presents for mid-teen boys, 12 year old girls are easy to buy for!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, cloudy, slightly foggy Norfolk. Off to knit and natter in an hour and then to our Christmas lunch. DH is fending for himself today, mind you he's only got to put a fish pie in the oven to heat up so think he might manage that. Then home to knit. Everywhere round here is looking very Christmassy with lots of houses with outside decorations including next door which flashes away all evening. Until you get to our house and not a light in sight, just can't in the mood for Christmas. Oh well it's a nice to change to see some lights as we haven't seen any for the last eight years. Off to catch up now and get ready. Have a good day, a week today is Christmas Day, just thought you might like to be reminded. xx :sm23: :sm15:


Enjoy yourself today! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be off around mid-morning to head down to Olympia to see my parents and sister (and attend a winter performance that one of my great nieces is in at school this evening). Should be fun! Will head back up here tomorrow morning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjoy your knit and natter and Christmas lunch. It sounds very festive in NOrfolk. xx


Yes, quite a surprise after 8 years in the wilderness. Now home and full of dinner. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

No, I do not think it helps. I ask the doctor and she also said no. However, I know it does not hurt. The doctor said that the rays need to absorbed over a large skin area if it were to help. So I wear a tank top and hope for the best. 
Because of her arms I pull the elastic up over her hips. However, not having a head does help as I stick the neck in my mouth to hold it while I pull the clothes up.????????????


London Girl said:


> I bet it makes getting her clothes on and off a lot easier though!! :sm23: Glad Mr H seems to be doing better, I really hope the doc confirms a full recovery!! I have asked you before, I know, but does the sun lamp really help?xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> The hardest thing for me is trying to treat them equally! Really hard to buy presents for mid-teen boys, 12 year old girls are easy to buy for!! xxxx


I have the exact opposite. Gks wants loads of stuff for his guitars and car, but LM says she doesn't want anything. Mind you she did like the silly animal paw print socks that I gave her at the week end. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> No, I do not think it helps. I ask the doctor and she also said no. However, I know it does not hurt. The doctor said that the rays need to absorbed over a large skin area if it were to help. So I wear a tank top and hope for the best.
> Because of her arms I pull the elastic up over her hips. However, not having a head does help as I stick the neck in my mouth to hold it while I pull the clothes up.????????????


Bet it looks like you are tryiing to swallow her whole! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, quite a surprise after 8 years in the wilderness. Now home and full of dinner. xx


That's great. What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> That's great. What did you have for lunch?


It was a carvery so I had roast pork, (forgot to get stuffing), roast potatoes, peas, carrots, leeks and gravy, not bad for £7-95 for as much as you can eat or get on your plate. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.

I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................


I got all my presents wrapped up today. And Stephens birthday present too, so I'm nearer to Christmas now. I've had to leave them all downstairs because I just can't carry bags upstairs these days. Donna came today, I'm sure she comes to frustrate me. She does the same things over and over and I ask her not to do certain things and she just does them....like a naughty child. She's been with me a year now and I'm still asking her to do things a certain way, and she just forgets, I think she's just thick???? But I like her. And I must have help. I've had a coffee with Margaret and that's as much as I've done today, like I say Richards never been off wattsApp today. He's so happy. Grandad would be beaming. 

That's about it all for now. I'll catchup but I love yawl. X


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is todayâs work.


Clever......wish I had a figure like barbie.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be off around mid-morning to head down to Olympia to see my parents and sister (and attend a winter performance that one of my great nieces is in at school this evening). Should be fun! Will head back up here tomorrow morning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


THANKYOU for your card Pam. It came this morning.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> No, I do not think it helps. I ask the doctor and she also said no. However, I know it does not hurt. The doctor said that the rays need to absorbed over a large skin area if it were to help. So I wear a tank top and hope for the best.
> Because of her arms I pull the elastic up over her hips. However, not having a head does help as I stick the neck in my mouth to hold it while I pull the clothes up.????????????


Alarming if we didn't know you were writing about a doll. ????????????????????????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


Throw your chest out with pride! Well done Richard. Just what he deserves! Xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you to everyone that sent me e cards. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have the exact opposite. Gks wants loads of stuff for his guitars and car, but LM says she doesn't want anything. Mind you she did like the silly animal paw print socks that I gave her at the week end. xx


Kids eh?!! ???? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


Richard's news is excellent, well done that young man!! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good job Richard. You did such a good job they are taking you on permanently. Grandma has a reason to be proud.



grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have the exact opposite. Gks wants loads of stuff for his guitars and car, but LM says she doesn't want anything. Mind you she did like the silly animal paw print socks that I gave her at the week end. xx


There you go, perfect gift at least until she tells you she doesnt want any more of them. Get enough pairs, so that she has one for every day for a week, or fortnight; whichever you think is best! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Clever......wish I had a figure like barbie.


No you don't, you would be over-balancing on normal days; on windy days, you would be blown away, and there would be no clothes that would fit you! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> There you go, perfect gift at least until she tells you she doesnt want any more of them. Get enough pairs, so that she has one for every day for a week, or fortnight; whichever you think is best! ???????? xoxoxo


I have got another pair for her and that will be enough as most of the time she is in school uniform or dance gear. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I have problems with items that I order from the USA. Unless they mark it clearly, my stuff usually ends up in Port Hope Michigan. It takes a couple of days before the Port Hope Michigan people re-route it to Canada. If tracking says my stuff is in Jamaica NY, then I know it will be put on a plane and end up with me.
> I hope you get the rest of your orders soon.


In previous years, some of our mail would end up in Stirling, in the Adelaide Hills. One such item was exhaust pipes, for the Harley that DH had at the time. It was never sent on either; so another set was sent out, and we made sure that the Sender had our correct address!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No, it's just bending over and stretching! I seem to have developed a sensitive back that aches at the slightest provocation!! Xxxx


Continue with the stretching exercises, and some gentle bending, and that night relieve the aches and pains in your back! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be doing laundry today and I think that's it other than some knitting. I hope everyone has a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


I'm doing whatever washing is needed at night now, as it is far too hot to be outside. Our roads are even beginning to melt, and we also have been given a warning to stay clear of these roads, unless it is unavoidable. This always happens to our roads in Summertime, one would think that a different product would be used, so that it didn't happen! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes, I have had some fun and I love the interaction with the customers but that doesn't outweigh the down side unfortunately!! xxxx


Everyone knows when the time to leave, comes around. You have done a good stint, and now is the time, for more YOU time, and I am sure that you will find plenty, to fill the extra time! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Stuart wasn't too happy with his kitty. The company that sold the hearing aids to him said they would fix the damage. But it looks like she just removed it from the cleaner unit then batted it under the bed. He couldn't find any chew damage.


He was very fortunate, if his cat did no damage! Although if he had a pup, instead of a cat, the hearing and would have been unrecognisable, and probably unrepairable! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello. to everyone, I am all caught up, and am about togo and have asleep. So I hope you all sleep well, once in bed, and wake totally refreshed! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy, dry Norfolk though it might be clearing up a bit. Not a lot planned for the day, got some ironing to do as there seems to be another load of washing waiting to be done, does it ever end? :sm16: Have a good day Christmas is nearly here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry, sunny and mild Surrey. Lots of rain overnight and we are on flood warning in some areas around here.

Nothing much planned for today so I might finishing off tying up a few Christmas presents and finishing wips.

Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dry Norfolk though it might be clearing up a bit. Not a lot planned for the day, got some ironing to do as there seems to be another load of washing waiting to be done, does it ever end? :sm16: Have a good day Christmas is nearly here. xx


Hi there Jacki, We haven't left home today, and I only went outside, to put water out for the birds and animals that live in, and around our yard. Tomorrow will be a little better than today, we had an unofficial Temp of 53C, on our Town Digital Thermometer earlier today; so we are really hoping that it begins to cool down tomorrow.

About the workaround the house, I don't think it ever ends! I hope you have a good day, it is nearly bedtime for me. 
I have a dog who badly wants to play now, because it has been far too hot to play outside, so we are probably going to have one very restless dog, for a few days. She just loves playing with a ball, and she has 4 of them now!

Anyway, I hope you have a good day, and the weather is as good as you can have, at this time of the year. Don't work too hard, on the washing and ironing! ???? ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Josephine, and everyone else, as you arrive, I will now say good night, as I am going to see how my knitting goes, and wrap the remaining gifts that will be delivered, on the day!

Josephine, I hope there are no floods in your area, and I hope every one has some reasonable weather, wherever you might be! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Josephine, and everyone else, as you arrive, I will now say good night, as I am going to see how my knitting goes, and wrap the remaining gifts that will be delivered, on the day!
> 
> Josephine, I hope there are no floods in your area, and I hope every one has some reasonable weather, wherever you might be! ???????? xoxoxo


Thanks Judi, we do not flood here as we are on a slight hill and have very sandy soil, but some areas especially near the rivers get some flooding. Sleep well. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Richard, he must have shown them that he is good worker, the type they want ????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Ironing again? I guess for you it is never ending. I wash a load of laundry every day so for me that chore is never ending. 
Yes, Christmas is almost here. Hoping my presents arrive here in time. I also am hoping for a fairy to wrap those present.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dry Norfolk though it might be clearing up a bit. Not a lot planned for the day, got some ironing to do as there seems to be another load of washing waiting to be done, does it ever end? :sm16: Have a good day Christmas is nearly here. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Congratulations to Richard, he must have shown them that he is good worker, the type they want ????


Hi Rebecca, presuming as you are on here at this time that the term has finished and you've survived another Christmas there. Now to relax. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad it is sunny today. It sounds like you do not need any more rain.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, sunny and mild Surrey. Lots of rain overnight and we are on flood warning in some areas around here.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so I might finishing off tying up a few Christmas presents and finishing wips.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and -27'C (-17'F). We got dustings of snow yesterday and may get some more today. It's cold enough that the snow is very light.
I stayed in bed yesterday. But I'm feeling better today and I'm heading into work. We have our potluck lunch today. So I'm heading in with my dutch meatballs to contaminate everyone :sm01:
Yesterday, DD and mum were headed to Peterborough so I asked them to get some more of the meatballs from the dutch meat market and bakery. They got 4 packages. Last night after tasting them, mum decided she was going to keep them for the family get-together at Christmas. So I'm taking the meatballs that I have and hopefully there are enough.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Ironing again? I guess for you it is never ending. I wash a load of laundry every day so for me that chore is never ending.
> Yes, Christmas is almost here. Hoping my presents arrive here in time. I also am hoping for a fairy to wrap those present.


Yes, all done now and first load of washing in, oh well it will give me something to do on Christmas Day. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Ironing again? I guess for you it is never ending. I wash a load of laundry every day so for me that chore is never ending.
> Yes, Christmas is almost here. Hoping my presents arrive here in time. I also am hoping for a fairy to wrap those present.


I hope those presents arrive soon. You are running out of time.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer called on Tuesday and ask if he could come over yesterday and do some things on my list. Yeah, yes, come on over I said. 
As we chatted it came up that I cannot hear the doorbell when I am in the office. The bell is loud, but I have the t.v. blaring as I cannot hear well. He says that is an easy fix. I ordered the things needed and he will install a second ringer in the office. I ask him why he never mentioned it before as I complain about it constantly. He said he figured if I wanted it done I would put it on my honeydo list. I did not put it on my list as I did not think it was doable. I have 3 doorbells at my backdoor and I seldom hear any of them. I will be so glad to no longer have to fret that I am missing anyone that comes calling.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi there Jacki, We haven't left home today, and I only went outside, to put water out for the birds and animals that live in, and around our yard. Tomorrow will be a little better than today, we had an unofficial Temp of 53C, on our Town Digital Thermometer earlier today; so we are really hoping that it begins to cool down tomorrow.
> 
> About the workaround the house, I don't think it ever ends! I hope you have a good day, it is nearly bedtime for me.
> I have a dog who badly wants to play now, because it has been far too hot to play outside, so we are probably going to have one very restless dog, for a few days. She just loves playing with a ball, and she has 4 of them now!
> ...


Poor Mint. It's not a good temperature for playing outside.
Could we split the difference on our temperatures? We have January temperatures again (-27'C) (-17'F)


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope those presents arrive soon. You are running out of time.


Time is indeed running short. I am not fretting. I have not set a time or date to invite the family over here. When everything has arrived I will do the inviting.➕ ????????????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry, sunny and mild Surrey. Lots of rain overnight and we are on flood warning in some areas around here.
> 
> Nothing much planned for today so I might finishing off tying up a few Christmas presents and finishing wips.
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone. xx


Happy Thursday.
My WIPs are out of control. All my presents are wrapped and under the tree.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dry Norfolk though it might be clearing up a bit. Not a lot planned for the day, got some ironing to do as there seems to be another load of washing waiting to be done, does it ever end? :sm16: Have a good day Christmas is nearly here. xx


If it needs to be ironed, I don't buy it.
My iron is broken anyways. It leaks water everywhere.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Glad you are feeling better today. Mr. Wonderful spent the afternoon and evening in bed. Just did not feel good. He spend the morning at the doctors for a post hospitalization checkup. Then he felt fine.
I know a hospital or clinic is a great place to pick up germs but I do not think they usually work that fast.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and -27'C (-17'F). We got dustings of snow yesterday and may get some more today. It's cold enough that the snow is very light.
> I stayed in bed yesterday. But I'm feeling better today and I'm heading into work. We have our potluck lunch today. So I'm heading in with my dutch meatballs to contaminate everyone :sm01:
> Yesterday, DD and mum were headed to Peterborough so I asked them to get some more of the meatballs from the dutch meat market and bakery. They got 4 packages. Last night after tasting them, mum decided she was going to keep them for the family get-together at Christmas. So I'm taking the meatballs that I have and hopefully there are enough.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Richard. They wanted to keep a good worker when they found him.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have the exact opposite. Gks wants loads of stuff for his guitars and car, but LM says she doesn't want anything. Mind you she did like the silly animal paw print socks that I gave her at the week end. xx


Maybe she'd like a shopping day with grandma?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes, quite a surprise after 8 years in the wilderness. Now home and full of dinner. xx


It sounds like the move to Norfolk has some bonuses that you are enjoying.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a dry and chilly Northwest. Will be off around mid-morning to head down to Olympia to see my parents and sister (and attend a winter performance that one of my great nieces is in at school this evening). Should be fun! Will head back up here tomorrow morning. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a good trip and enjoy your time with the family.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Good job Richard. You did such a good job they are taking you on permanently. Grandma has a reason to be proud.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm doing whatever washing is needed at night now, as it is far too hot to be outside. Our roads are even beginning to melt, and we also have been given a warning to stay clear of these roads, unless it is unavoidable. This always happens to our roads in Summertime, one would think that a different product would be used, so that it didn't happen! ????????????


I remember that happening here very occasionally, back in the 50s. Maybe you still have circa 50s tar on your roads!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer called on Tuesday and ask if he could come over yesterday and do some things on my list. Yeah, yes, come on over I said.
> As we chatted it came up that I cannot hear the doorbell when I am in the office. The bell is loud, but I have the t.v. blaring as I cannot hear well. He says that is an easy fix. I ordered the things needed and he will install a second ringer in the office. I ask him why he never mentioned it before as I complain about it constantly. He said he figured if I wanted it done I would put it on my honeydo list. I did not put it on my list as I did not think it was doable. I have 3 doorbells at my backdoor and I seldom hear any of them. I will be so glad to no longer have to fret that I am missing anyone that comes calling.


We have two doorbells at the front door. The wired in one rings beside the door which is basically useless and the wireless one rings upstairs. That is the one that DD hears and answers.
When the cats all going flying into the basement, I know someone is at the door.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now and bundle up for the cold.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Ironing again? I guess for you it is never ending. I wash a load of laundry every day so for me that chore is never ending.
> Yes, Christmas is almost here. Hoping my presents arrive here in time. I also am hoping for a fairy to wrap those present.


Happy to say my last present arrived yesterday so now all the packing and wrapping is done!! YAY!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Maybe she'd like a shopping day with grandma?


I think she prefers to go to a show. The Russian ballet is gete i n the new year so I might take her to that. Hope you are feeling better. Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:55 am EST and -27'C (-17'F). We got dustings of snow yesterday and may get some more today. It's cold enough that the snow is very light.
> I stayed in bed yesterday. But I'm feeling better today and I'm heading into work. We have our potluck lunch today. So I'm heading in with my dutch meatballs to contaminate everyone :sm01:
> Yesterday, DD and mum were headed to Peterborough so I asked them to get some more of the meatballs from the dutch meat market and bakery. They got 4 packages. Last night after tasting them, mum decided she was going to keep them for the family get-together at Christmas. So I'm taking the meatballs that I have and hopefully there are enough.


Sorry to hear you aren't well love! Enjoy the lunch and get well very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer called on Tuesday and ask if he could come over yesterday and do some things on my list. Yeah, yes, come on over I said.
> As we chatted it came up that I cannot hear the doorbell when I am in the office. The bell is loud, but I have the t.v. blaring as I cannot hear well. He says that is an easy fix. I ordered the things needed and he will install a second ringer in the office. I ask him why he never mentioned it before as I complain about it constantly. He said he figured if I wanted it done I would put it on my honeydo list. I did not put it on my list as I did not think it was doable. I have 3 doorbells at my backdoor and I seldom hear any of them. I will be so glad to no longer have to fret that I am missing anyone that comes calling.


That's funny! Glad you have both found the answer to the problem!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are feeling better today. Mr. Wonderful spent the afternoon and evening in bed. Just did not feel good. He spend the morning at the doctors for a post hospitalization checkup. Then he felt fine.
> I know a hospital or clinic is a great place to pick up germs but I do not think they usually work that fast.


Sorry to hear Mr H didn't feel too good but I hope the report from the doctor was good? xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad you are feeling better today. Mr. Wonderful spent the afternoon and evening in bed. Just did not feel good. He spend the morning at the doctors for a post hospitalization checkup. Then he felt fine.
> I know a hospital or clinic is a great place to pick up germs but I do not think they usually work that fast.


Sorry to hear Mr. Wonderful isn't feeling too good, did he get a good report from the doctors? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have two doorbells at the front door. The wired in one rings beside the door which is basically useless and the wireless one rings upstairs. That is the one that DD hears and answers.
> When the cats all going flying into the basement, I know someone is at the door.


I have two ringers, one upstairs and one down. They are a really loud rendition of The William Tell Overture but DH doesn't hear either of them! :sm16: :sm26: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think she prefers to go to a show. The Russian ballet is gete i n the new year so I might take her to that. Hope you are feeling better. Xxxx


She'll love that and expect you will too!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll love that and expect you will too!! xxxx


Oh yes. Cxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Latest school photo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a so-so London. The forecast was for a very miserable wet and cold day but it's 12.5'C which is fine by me, and dry and not too dull. They haven't got a clue, have they?!!

Went to DD's yesterday afternoon to give her presents for her birthday and collect the kids and all their stuff from now till Christmas while their M&D are in Budapest! They are at school until lunchtime today, it was pretty chaotic here this morning trying to get them out on time then Liv just missed her bus, not her fault, the timetable said 5 minutes later, hope she didn't get in trouble! 

I am off to make a lasagne and a Yule log now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


Where?? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

One of our 3 doorbells plays an assortment of music. I find we never hear that as the music blends into the noise of the t.v. That is the one that works on batteries and we had it in the office. However, the button batteries freeze up making it useless in a short amount of time. 


London Girl said:


> I have two ringers, one upstairs and one down. They are a really loud rendition of The William Tell Overture but DH doesn't hear either of them! :sm16: :sm26: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful picture. A real treasure.


PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am tired and exhausted just thinking of having the children for several days. They will be fun packed days, but tiring. Good luck.????



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a so-so London. The forecast was for a very miserable wet and cold day but it's 12.5'C which is fine by me, and dry and not too dull. They haven't got a clue, have they?!!
> 
> Went to DD's yesterday afternoon to give her presents for her birthday and collect the kids and all their stuff from now till Christmas while their M&D are in Budapest! They are at school until lunchtime today, it was pretty chaotic here this morning trying to get them out on time then Liv just missed her bus, not her fault, the timetable said 5 minutes later, hope she didn't get in trouble!
> 
> I am off to make a lasagne and a Yule log now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Jinx, Jacki, and June.
Doctor was pleased with how much better he is than he was at Thanksgiving. However, he should be able to feel better the longer he stays on the new med they started in the hospital.



Barn-dweller said:


> Sorry to hear Mr. Wonderful isn't feeling too good, did he get a good report from the doctors? xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Jinx, Jacki, and June.
> Doctor was pleased with how much better he is than he was at Thanksgiving. However, he should be able to feel better the longer he stays on the new med they started in the hospital.


Good news, tell him to keep taking the tablets then. xx :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Here is todayâs work.


really classy! Does her head not go back on?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hi Jinx, The doctor I saw on Monday, this week, told me that I had quite advanced Cateracts, and from what my vision was like then, I thought that I wouldn't be reading, or sewing, until after the cateracts were replaced with new lenses! My eyes are still a bit blurry, but my vision was much better, and I have been able to do some sewing, which I couldn't do yesterday, Tuesday. So as far as I know the cateracts are at the level, that they can be replaced! So at this space in time, I am having the Right Cataract replaced, at sometime in January, then I don't know when the second one will be done, but I hope it won't be too long between the two operations! Oh, and the scratch is now completely healed! xoxoxo


It all sounds good and hopeful. I am waiting now to find out if my cataracts are bad enough to be done. Night driving has become unpleasant.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It was a carvery so I had roast pork, (forgot to get stuffing), roast potatoes, peas, carrots, leeks and gravy, not bad for £7-95 for as much as you can eat or get on your plate. xx


Toby?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all. I haven't been to Stephens today, I'm going tomorrow instead.
> 
> I've got a little bit of news, I don't know all the ins and out, but basically Richards bursery is finished this week. And the firm have asked him if he'd like to work for them from the middle of January. Lots of things to think about but he said he will let them know tomorrow. He's already made his mind up and he's taking it. He will have to be in the office and not at home, which is no hardship. That's as much as I know, no doubt I'll know more tomorrow. I know he's pretty clever at what he designs but I'm biased. I just had to tell my sisters, I'm bursting................
> 
> ...


Well done Richard. I saw that on Whatsapp. It's brilliant news but of course they want him. He's proved himself.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy, dry Norfolk though it might be clearing up a bit. Not a lot planned for the day, got some ironing to do as there seems to be another load of washing waiting to be done, does it ever end? :sm16: Have a good day Christmas is nearly here. xx


No. The washing never ends. There is a constant queue for the washing machine as it were. Not a literal queue but the list is in my head.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am tired and exhausted just thinking of having the children for several days. They will be fun packed days, but tiring. Good luck.????


Yeah, right!! These are teenagers though so as long as they have their phones and food they are happy!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jinx, Jacki, and June.
> Doctor was pleased with how much better he is than he was at Thanksgiving. However, he should be able to feel better the longer he stays on the new med they started in the hospital.


As long as they have no nasty side effects, I hope he will happily take them knowing they will get him completely better!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just been chatting online with my DIL in Vietnam and she sent me a link to the hotel they have booked me into in Ho Chi Min City (Saigon), it looks fabulous!!! Going to get my vaccinations tomorrow! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is not just popped off. I is ripped off. I have finished making her clothes. I hope the girls enjoy them as much as I enjoyed making them. ????????????



SaxonLady said:


> really classy! Does her head not go back on?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, you have something so exciting to look forward to.✈ ????


London Girl said:


> Just been chatting online with my DIL in Vietnam and she sent me a link to the hotel they have booked me into in Ho Chi Min City (Saigon), it looks fabulous!!! Going to get my vaccinations tomorrow! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

He is not having any side effects. That is a good thing. They will make it easier for him to breath, but will not cure him.


London Girl said:


> As long as they have no nasty side effects, I hope he will happily take them knowing they will get him completely better!!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Those darn cataracts are a nuisance for most our age. Wish they could find a way to prevent instead of waiting and then having to have them removed.????????????‍⚕????



SaxonLady said:


> It all sounds good and hopeful. I am waiting now to find out if my cataracts are bad enough to be done. Night driving has become unpleasant.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I got tired when my young teens stayed here. They were a help and not a hindrance, but I still felt worn out.


London Girl said:


> Yeah, right!! These are teenagers though so as long as they have their phones and food they are happy!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Toby?


No not affiliated to any eateries. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> No. The washing never ends. There is a constant queue for the washing machine as it were. Not a literal queue but the list is in my head.


All done now just waiting for it to dry then I'll have more ironing. If I can get my house-warming sorted we might go down there one day, they do a pensioners carvery on a Wednesday, only £7-95. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Those darn cataracts are a nuisance for most our age. Wish they could find a way to prevent instead of waiting and then having to have them removed.????????????‍⚕????


Removal is the easy part of it. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> THANKYOU for your card Pam. It came this morning.


You're most welcome! xxxooo :sm02: ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Congratulations to Richard, he must have shown them that he is good worker, the type they want ????


And from me, too, Susan. Wonderful news! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I had barbecue ribs for breakfast. So yummy, delicious, and tender. I made them in the instant pot last night, but Harold did not eat so there are lots of leftover. I threw the frozen meat in the pot and set it for 45 minutes. Set it and forget it. I had not made them before as I only had the medium size pot. One of my Christmas presents to me was the large size pot with the browning element. I have good taste in presents. My other present is a spare Roomba. I could not be without either of those things and now I have two of each so all is good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Have a good trip and enjoy your time with the family.


Thanks. So far, so good. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a so-so London. The forecast was for a very miserable wet and cold day but it's 12.5'C which is fine by me, and dry and not too dull. They haven't got a clue, have they?!!
> 
> Went to DD's yesterday afternoon to give her presents for her birthday and collect the kids and all their stuff from now till Christmas while their M&D are in Budapest! They are at school until lunchtime today, it was pretty chaotic here this morning trying to get them out on time then Liv just missed her bus, not her fault, the timetable said 5 minutes later, hope she didn't get in trouble!
> 
> I am off to make a lasagne and a Yule log now, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Enjoy your time with the GKs. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been chatting online with my DIL in Vietnam and she sent me a link to the hotel they have booked me into in Ho Chi Min City (Saigon), it looks fabulous!!! Going to get my vaccinations tomorrow! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


Great! Not too long now. :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had barbecue ribs for breakfast. So yummy, delicious, and tender. I made them in the instant pot last night, but Harold did not eat so there are lots of leftover. I threw the frozen meat in the pot and set it for 45 minutes. Set it and forget it. I had not made them before as I only had the medium size pot. One of my Christmas presents to me was the large size pot with the browning element. I have good taste in presents. My other present is a spare Roomba. I could not be without either of those things and now I have two of each so all is good.


Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Oh, you have something so exciting to look forward to.✈ ????


I do and only 5 weeks to go!!! :sm24:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> He is not having any side effects. That is a good thing. They will make it easier for him to breath, but will not cure him.


Hope you don't mind me asking, does he have emphysema?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I got tired when my young teens stayed here. They were a help and not a hindrance, but I still felt worn out.


I know what you mean, these too are very good and pretty chilled but even so, it's double the food at every meal - and the washing up!! GD1 has just helped me make the cake for a from scratch Yule log!! The trouble is, a lot of the icing seems to have disappeared...….!! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had barbecue ribs for breakfast. So yummy, delicious, and tender. I made them in the instant pot last night, but Harold did not eat so there are lots of leftover. I threw the frozen meat in the pot and set it for 45 minutes. Set it and forget it. I had not made them before as I only had the medium size pot. One of my Christmas presents to me was the large size pot with the browning element. I have good taste in presents. My other present is a spare Roomba. I could not be without either of those things and now I have two of each so all is good.


Love the idea of ribs for breakfast!! What did you add to the meat or was the sauce frozen with the ribs? I have a very basic, one-temperature slow cooker and I have always put frozen meat and veg in that, was a real boon when I was at work to just throw it in in the morning, dinner ready at six!!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, yes indeed ????????????????????. They were well done, they fell off the bone.


Miss Pam said:


> Well done! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Harold likes sweet baby ray's barbecue sauce. I do not like any sauce so I eat mine plain. I just am not comfortable with letting any electrical appliance operate when I am not home. ????‍???????? I put pot in for emoji and this is what I got, so there is your cook pot. ????



London Girl said:


> Love the idea of ribs for breakfast!! What did you add to the meat or was the sauce frozen with the ribs? I have a very basic, one-temperature slow cooker and I have always put frozen meat and veg in that, was a real boon when I was at work to just throw it in in the morning, dinner ready at six!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Harold likes sweet baby ray's barbecue sauce. I do not like any sauce so I eat mine plain. I just am not comfortable with letting any electrical appliance operate when I am not home. ????‍???????? I put pot in for emoji and this is what I got, so there is your cook pot. ????


That's hilarious!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had barbecue ribs for breakfast. So yummy, delicious, and tender. I made them in the instant pot last night, but Harold did not eat so there are lots of leftover. I threw the frozen meat in the pot and set it for 45 minutes. Set it and forget it. I had not made them before as I only had the medium size pot. One of my Christmas presents to me was the large size pot with the browning element. I have good taste in presents. My other present is a spare Roomba. I could not be without either of those things and now I have two of each so all is good.


One of our Dysons blew up last week and today the other died. Mr P is now looking up details for a replacement. I've told look to look at a Roomba. Xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Well the lasagne went down very well, though I say it myself!!! The Yule log wasn't a great success, the sponge was too thick and so it broke when I tried to roll it but it will be ok once I've slapped some icing on it tomorrow! The kids wanted all the trimmings for dessert and I was very happy to oblige or I may have eaten them myself!!! Just finished a game of cards and Liv won for the first time ever, momentous occasion, it wasn't so long ago that she would give up after the first couple of rounds!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> One of our Dysons blew up last week and today the other died. Mr P is now looking up details for a replacement. I've told look to look at a Roomba. Xx


I absolutely love my G Tech, it's so light, you can pick it up with one finger and it's cordless and rechargeable!

https://www.gtech.co.uk/bundles/floorcare-bundles/airram-multi-system.html


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm at Stephens. I came up here early this afternoon. I called to see Albert and I took the staff some sweets for Christmas, they are always so good and take the dead flowers away. Then I went to tesco by myself because sue was at work and I had a cheese and ham toastie and a cold latte at costas. When I got to sues our Matthew was in and we sat and had a good chat with each other and it was fabulous. It's ages since we had such a long chat, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Then....sue came in and suggested we go to tesco for what she wanted and low and behold we had another coffee. I probably won't sleep tonight, never mind I've got my book. Richard is still high and finishes tomorrow for Christmas. He's working from home, so doesn't need to go in. Then he's off for a few weeks break until the middle of January. It's hard to believe that it's 3 months gone since he started.

I sent you a photo of my early present a bottle, it's a flask mainly, things stay cold in in for 24 hrs and you can put hot drinks in it and it lasts for 12 hrs. He's imprinted a white tiger on it with my name. I felt very honoured. I'm lucky.

I hope you all have a great night. Love yawl. I'm going to catch up.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Well the lasagne went down very well, though I say it myself!!! The Yule log wasn't a great success, the sponge was too thick and so it broke when I tried to roll it but it will be ok once I've slapped some icing on it tomorrow! The kids wanted all the trimmings for dessert and I was very happy to oblige or I may have eaten them myself!!! Just finished a game of cards and Liv won for the first time ever, momentous occasion, it wasn't so long ago that she would give up after the first couple of rounds!!!


Glad everything went down well and well done to Liv, perhaps she's on a roll. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No you don't, you would be over-balancing on normal days; on windy days, you would be blown away, and there would be no clothes that would fit you! ???? ???? xoxoxo


That just describes me perfectly hahah???? I am a little top heavy...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If it needs to be ironed, I don't buy it.
> My iron is broken anyways. It leaks water everywhere.


I haven't a clue where it is. I have this magic cupboard that just swallows everything up. It's in there somewhere and I really should have danger signs on the door. I'm quite untidy????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


What good looking children. You know, I think all of us are lucky having such a great bunch of grandkids. They are all good looking. I'll say it again Josephine. Ilya looks like beth


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> Harold likes sweet baby ray's barbecue sauce. I do not like any sauce so I eat mine plain. I just am not comfortable with letting any electrical appliance operate when I am not home. ????‍???????? I put pot in for emoji and this is what I got, so there is your cook pot. ????


Love your pot


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


It can be used as a flask for hot coffee or iced drinks.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had jean on a pm to me. She wants to come onto connections and asked me how to get on. Well, honestly she couldn't have chosen more of a dummy than me. I've tried to tell her but I've told her to let me know if she can't get on and probably June or Josephine or indeed anyone else could help her.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thankfully he does not have emphysema. 


London Girl said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking, does he have emphysema?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I absolutely love my G Tech, it's so light, you can pick it up with one finger and it's cordless and rechargeable!
> 
> https://www.gtech.co.uk/bundles/floorcare-bundles/airram-multi-system.html


Thanks I'll telm Mr P. As he does the vacumming I'll let him choose which one. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


That looks fantastic xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What good looking children. You know, I think all of us are lucky having such a great bunch of grandkids. They are all good looking. I'll say it again Josephine. Ilya looks like beth


Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Poor Mint. It's not a good temperature for playing outside.
> Could we split the difference on our temperatures? We have January temperatures again (-27'C) (-17'F)


We definitely can, we will both have a nice, cool Christmas, no freezing and no roasting!????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I remember that happening here very occasionally, back in the 50s. Maybe you still have circa 50s tar on your roads!! :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


We definitely have low quality bitumen, the melting has been happening for decades, and it is way past time that they rethought what products are used on our roads! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sorry to hear you aren't well love! Enjoy the lunch and get well very soon!! xxxx


Ditto from one also Mav. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


That is a great photo. They are very photogenic! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo





London Girl said:


> Where?? xxxx :sm23:


Was the photo reposted, because it is there now! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

We have:- *Thunder, Lightening*⚡⛈ and ........ *RAIN*!Unfortunately, it only lasted for 10 minutes max. ???? ???? I hope we get a lot more comes our way, in the next few days!!! ????????????
Now we also have a blackout!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Glad it is sunny today. It sounds like you do not need any more rain.


Finally I'm here and so glad first thing I read is you are doing better after bad weather. We are having very cold weather after a big snow not long ago. We have had someone freeze son's phone. I think we rescued it but I'm having symptoms like he had before it froze so trying to back up patterns and contact info. So scary I might lose them. Going tomorrow to store to see if it's ok.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. My honeydoer called on Tuesday and ask if he could come over yesterday and do some things on my list. Yeah, yes, come on over I said.
> As we chatted it came up that I cannot hear the doorbell when I am in the office. The bell is loud, but I have the t.v. blaring as I cannot hear well. He says that is an easy fix. I ordered the things needed and he will install a second ringer in the office. I ask him why he never mentioned it before as I complain about it constantly. He said he figured if I wanted it done I would put it on my honeydo list. I did not put it on my list as I did not think it was doable. I have 3 doorbells at my backdoor and I seldom hear any of them. I will be so glad to no longer have to fret that I am missing anyone that comes calling.


He sounds like a keeper. I'd give him a treat....m thinking cake????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Congratulations to Richard. They wanted to keep a good worker when they found him.


So glad tings are going well for 
Grandma Susan and great news for Richard. Hoping for you too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


Beautiful young lady. Handsome young gent. I love blue eyes. Mine are brown.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I had barbecue ribs for breakfast. So yummy, delicious, and tender. I made them in the instant pot last night, but Harold did not eat so there are lots of leftover. I threw the frozen meat in the pot and set it for 45 minutes. Set it and forget it. I had not made them before as I only had the medium size pot. One of my Christmas presents to me was the large size pot with the browning element. I have good taste in presents. My other present is a spare Roomba. I could not be without either of those things and now I have two of each so all is good.


We got insta pot on Black Friday and son has used it with delicious results. 8 quart size. We got some added things for it. Bundt pan, drop,bottom cake pan and some basket thing. Sounds like you are set with 2 of each. Especially the roomba.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Love the idea of ribs for breakfast!! What did you add to the meat or was the sauce frozen with the ribs? I have a very basic, one-temperature slow cooker and I have always put frozen meat and veg in that, was a real boon when I was at work to just throw it in in the morning, dinner ready at six!!


Sonhas a recipe from computer for chicken using apricot jam. Really more tasty than I expected.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's hilarious!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Very!!! Kohls had mini toilet set with shot glasses inside the bowl. Wish I had someone to give them to.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the lasagne went down very well, though I say it myself!!! The Yule log wasn't a great success, the sponge was too thick and so it broke when I tried to roll it but it will be ok once I've slapped some icing on it tomorrow! The kids wanted all the trimmings for dessert and I was very happy to oblige or I may have eaten them myself!!! Just finished a game of cards and Liv won for the first time ever, momentous occasion, it wasn't so long ago that she would give up after the first couple of rounds!!!


I left a bottle of dish washing soap and a can of Ready Whip I the car accidentally. The soap froze in the bottle and I don't know if the whip cream is ruined


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


That's really nice. So thoughtful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I haven't a clue where it is. I have this magic cupboard that just swallows everything up. It's in there somewhere and I really should have danger signs on the door. I'm quite untidy????


I told my friends how I lifted 2 books off a tote bag and found a box of batteries I didn't know were there. I had removed them and other stuff from a drawer so I could use the drawer for cross stitch items. My one friend rolled her eyes and said I should have known where they were. the other told me how her cupboard is organized perfectly. Nice to have perfect friends I use to know where things were and then I moved and all is topsy turvy.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


2 peas in a pod. Lovely young ladies.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> We have:- *Thunder, Lightening*⚡⛈ and ........ *RAIN*!Unfortunately, it only lasted for 10 minutes max. ???? ???? I hope we get a lot more comes our way, in the next few days!!! ????????????
> Now we also have a blackout!???????? xoxoxo


Not very useful all round then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dark, very wet Norfolk. Opened the back door this morning and was greeted with the lovely (not) aroma of kerosene, we seem to have a slight leak from our tank so am now waiting for our boiler man to come and see if he can trace it. DH is of to the hospital to have his hearing aids fine tuned so I'm in charge. Not sure what's on the agenda today apart from that so will probably knit. Finished with Christmas things now so might go on to Easter things, might get in before the shops although I expect the Easter eggs will be out soon. See you later. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your instant pot as much as I do. I am amazed at how flavorful the food is that is made in it. I guess the flavor gets locked in and is not able to escape. The add on I use the most is the glass cover. 


jollypolly said:


> We got insta pot on Black Friday and son has used it with delicious results. 8 quart size. We got some added things for it. Bundt pan, drop,bottom cake pan and some basket thing. Sounds like you are set with 2 of each. Especially the roomba.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hope the kerosene leak was easy to deal with. Maybe just tightening a join?
Your guy is lucky hearing aids work for him. I have spent thousands of dollars and all of them make my hearing worse when wearing them.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, very wet Norfolk. Opened the back door this morning and was greeted with the lovely (not) aroma of kerosene, we seem to have a slight leak from our tank so am now waiting for our boiler man to come and see if he can trace it. DH is of to the hospital to have his hearing aids fine tuned so I'm in charge. Not sure what's on the agenda today apart from that so will probably knit. Finished with Christmas things now so might go on to Easter things, might get in before the shops although I expect the Easter eggs will be out soon. See you later. Have a good Friday. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Hope the kerosene leak was easy to deal with. Maybe just tightening a join?
> Your guy is lucky hearing aids work for him. I have spent thousands of dollars and all of them make my hearing worse when wearing them.


Yes all sorted now hopefully, There's a clear pipe on the end of the tank to show how much kerosene is in the tank and a cat or something had managed to knock it right over and it was leaking from the top, why DH couldn't see that I'll never know but it is now all tied up which should have sorted it.

We get our hearing aids free so nothing too posh but they do seem to work quite well, we could get them privately but the really good ones cost thousands here as well. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


Love it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Glad everything went down well and well done to Liv, perhaps she's on a roll. xxxx


I shan't be suggesting we play for money just in case!!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thankfully he does not have emphysema.


I'm very glad to hear that!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


Beautiful pictures!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Was the photo reposted, because it is there now! xoxoxo


Yep, seen it now, i'ts lovely, they both have beautiful smiles!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Finally I'm here and so glad first thing I read is you are doing better after bad weather. We are having very cold weather after a big snow not long ago. We have had someone freeze son's phone. I think we rescued it but I'm having symptoms like he had before it froze so trying to back up patterns and contact info. So scary I might lose them. Going tomorrow to store to see if it's ok.


Hi Polly, good to see you, are you all ready for Christmas? xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Very!!! Kohls had mini toilet set with shot glasses inside the bowl. Wish I had someone to give them to.


Yeah, you'd have to give it to someone that would appreciate the fun!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dark, very wet Norfolk. Opened the back door this morning and was greeted with the lovely (not) aroma of kerosene, we seem to have a slight leak from our tank so am now waiting for our boiler man to come and see if he can trace it. DH is of to the hospital to have his hearing aids fine tuned so I'm in charge. Not sure what's on the agenda today apart from that so will probably knit. Finished with Christmas things now so might go on to Easter things, might get in before the shops although I expect the Easter eggs will be out soon. See you later. Have a good Friday. xx


Good morning love! Sorry to hear you have a tank leak, hope it can be stopped very soon!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jacky, glad your leak was a quick fix!! 

Chaos here as usual when the kids are here with the added complication of me being full of cold!! However, we are bumbling along ok. Asked Liv to pull up the blackout blind in her room and she has managed to pull the whole thing off the wall, bringing the net curtains with it so I need to go and sort that out. Not much else on the agenda for today, some games maybe and possibly even a little bit of knitting!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Jacky, glad your leak was a quick fix!!
> 
> Chaos here as usual when the kids are here with the added complication of me being full of cold!! However, we are bumbling along ok. Asked Liv to pull up the blackout blind in her room and she has managed to pull the whole thing off the wall, bringing the net curtains with it so I need to go and sort that out. Not much else on the agenda for today, some games maybe and possibly even a little bit of knitting!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh dear, you didn't avoid the germs then, hopefully it will be gone by Monday or at least manageable. Hope you can get the blinds back up easily at least you've got some help there at the moment. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Pam, Thank you for the Beautiful card, which arrived today, and I love it, especially with the matching seal, on the back of the envelope! It is so pretty that I am rethinking about sending cards, it is far too late this year, I will make a donation to a Charity that I have big feelings for, RSPCA in Australia! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Hello Pam, Thank you for the Beautiful card, which arrived today, and I love it, especially with the matching seal, on the back of the envelope! It is so pretty that I am rethinking about sending cards, it is far too late this year, I will make a donation to a Charity that I have big feelings for, RSPCA in Australia! ???????? xoxoxo


Hey that's a great idea for a donation this year, they certainly will need all they can get. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, seen it now, i'ts lovely, they both have beautiful smiles!! xxxx


They do, don't they! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Jinx, Jacki, and June.
> Doctor was pleased with how much better he is than he was at Thanksgiving. However, he should be able to feel better the longer he stays on the new med they started in the hospital.


That is wonderful news Jinx, I hope he does continue to improve, the longer he takes his new medication! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is till raining, but we haven't floated away (yet). Firstly thank you all for your lovely compliments on myu two LMs, I agree they are gorgeous, but then I am rather biased.

At last I've finished my woven wrap, it needs a bit of sorting out (soaking and fulling), but it is light and very warm. I'll post picture later. Now I am crocheting around the edge of the aran jacket so with a bit of luck that should be finished soon and will be wearable when we get the Artic Blast that is promised!

Nothing much planned today although I might risk going down to town later.

Happy Friday everyone xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well done Richard. I saw that on Whatsapp. It's brilliant news but of course they want him. He's proved himself.


Yes Susan, please on my Congratulations to Richard, on achieving his choice of employment, at the beginning of his working life; and may be long enjoy his work! ????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoping the fix is cat proof.???? I tried those free hearing aids offered over here. They definitely were the worse. However going private and spending big bucks did not help me either. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Yes all sorted now hopefully, There's a clear pipe on the end of the tank to show how much kerosene is in the tank and a cat or something had managed to knock it right over and it was leaking from the top, why DH couldn't see that I'll never know but it is now all tied up which should have sorted it.
> 
> We get our hearing aids free so nothing too posh but they do seem to work quite well, we could get them privately but the really good ones cost thousands here as well. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you have a cold. Hoping it is short lived and that Liv is a great nurse.????????????????‍⚕



London Girl said:


> Jacky, glad your leak was a quick fix!!
> 
> Chaos here as usual when the kids are here with the added complication of me being full of cold!! However, we are bumbling along ok. Asked Liv to pull up the blackout blind in her room and she has managed to pull the whole thing off the wall, bringing the net curtains with it so I need to go and sort that out. Not much else on the agenda for today, some games maybe and possibly even a little bit of knitting!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Polly, nice to see you. These people that have everything neat and tidy must have nothing better to do. They say a messy workplace is a sign of a creative mind. Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

Hope your son is continuing to improve and that you are looking after yourself. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you have a cold. Hoping it is short lived and that Liv is a great nurse.????????????????‍⚕


Thank jinx!! Liv should be a good nurse, it was she that gave me the cold xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I am tired and exhausted just thinking of having the children for several days. They will be fun packed days, but tiring. Good luck.????[ Iquote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It all sounds good and hopeful. I am waiting now to find out if my cataracts are bad enough to be done. Night driving has become unpleasant.


Janet what is your sight like, in regular daylight? On the day I saw the Opthalmologist, my sight was at its worst, and I was having extreme difficulties with even seeing the Letters on the sight testing chart, nevermind identifying each letter, but a week earlier, I could read the chart, with either eye, with the result of almost 20/20 Vision. I hope you are able to have your Cateracts attended to sooner, rather than later! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just been chatting online with my DIL in Vietnam and she sent me a link to the hotel they have booked me into in Ho Chi Min City (Saigon), it looks fabulous!!! Going to get my vaccinations tomorrow! :sm22: :sm16: :sm09: xxxx


This must mean that your trip is very near, you must be starting to get very excited! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I got tired when my young teens stayed here. They were a help and not a hindrance, but I still felt worn out.


I think that when Pre-teens, and/or Teens stay with us, some times I think that it is their Latent Energy, that wears us out, even when they, themselves are not expending their energy, but doing their chosen activities quietly! This is only my theory, and not something proven! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Toby?





Barn-dweller said:


> No not affiliated to any eateries. xx


Ah ......... Jacki your answer to Janet's post, is the answer to the question that I was going to post, in relation to Janet's post! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Removal is the easy part of it. xx


What was the hard part, for you? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Hoping the fix is cat proof.???? I tried those free hearing aids offered over here. They definitely were the worse. However going private and spending big bucks did not help me either.


Our free ones are on the NHS. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> What was the hard part, for you? xoxoxo


Actually none of it was hard, my second one needed a bit of laser treatment a couple of months later as a skin was growing over it but apparently that is highly unusual so soon after surgery. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


Wonderful photo! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Pam, Thank you for the Beautiful card, which arrived today, and I love it, especially with the matching seal, on the back of the envelope! It is so pretty that I am rethinking about sending cards, it is far too late this year, I will make a donation to a Charity that I have big feelings for, RSPCA in Australia! ???????? xoxoxo


You are more than welcome, Judi! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that's a great idea for a donation this year, they certainly will need all they can get. xxxx :sm24:


Yes, it is, after all the wildfires there this year. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank jinx!! Liv should be a good nurse, it was she that gave me the cold xxxx :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Sending you many warm and healing hugs! I hope you're much better soon. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Northwest. We're supposed to have up to 2.97 inches of rain from this latest storm. It's called an atmospheric river coming out of the south Pacific ocean. Hopefully it won't cause too much damage with rivers rising. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Latest school photo


They are really good these days. That's a lovely one.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


that is so nice. Carry it with pride. No-one else will have one like it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


They really are very alike. Beautiful girls.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Janet what is your sight like, in regular daylight? On the day I saw the Opthalmologist, my sight was at its worst, and I was having extreme difficulties with even seeing the Letters on the sight testing chart, nevermind identifying each letter, but a week earlier, I could read the chart, with either eye, with the result of almost 20/20 Vision. I hope you are able to have your Cateracts attended to sooner, rather than later! ???????? xoxoxo


My sight has been fine with glasses, but everything is getting a bit blurred now. I switch lights on more!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that is so nice. Carry it with pride. No-one else will have one like it.


I agree. What a great and thoughtful gift for you from him. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This must mean that your trip is very near, you must be starting to get very excited! ???????? xoxoxo


Yes Judi, 5 weeks yesterday!! Have been to have my vaccinations this afternoon!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sending you many warm and healing hugs! I hope you're much better soon. xxxooo


Thanks Pam, it's not too bad, kinda comes and goes!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks Pam, it's not too bad, kinda comes and goes!! xxxx


That's good. At least it's not keeping you from getting things done that need to get done. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My pinloom weaving shawl


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


Lovely and purple of course. xx :sm24:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks good. You have been busy making squares.


PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


That's lovely, well done!! Xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, for those of you that don't know already I've had to stay at Stephens for another night. Sue was parked behind my car on their drive and this morning went off to work in her friends car, leaving her car blocking me in. Oh yay????????. So by the time she got home from work it was dark and I won't drive in the dark so hence I'm staying another night. Then Tomorrow I'm going home and and closing the door to the world until Tuesday. 

We saw a video of Angela's granddaughter marcelina starting to crawl. It was a lovely thing to wake up to. That was on wattsApp. I showed sue what she was doing. She thought marcelina was gorgeous, and she's right cos she is.

I think that's all the news today except, after I'd done a little tidy round in here I was forced to do my sudoku!????????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Oops sorry hit the wrong key.. Love yawl....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


They could be sisters. Pretty too


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I told my friends how I lifted 2 books off a tote bag and found a box of batteries I didn't know were there. I had removed them and other stuff from a drawer so I could use the drawer for cross stitch items. My one friend rolled her eyes and said I should have known where they were. the other told me how her cupboard is organized perfectly. Nice to have perfect friends I use to know where things were and then I moved and all is topsy turvy.


I can only live in an untidy mess....if others don't like it......TUFF????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely and purple of course. xx :sm24:


Thank you. X


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Looks good. You have been busy making squares.


Even got 2 over so I might add pockets x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes Susan, please on my Congratulations to Richard, on achieving his choice of employment, at the beginning of his working life; and may be long enjoy his work! ????❣ xoxoxo


Thanx judi. It's a bit of weight off my mind now. Some hours of work are better than none. And as I say if he doesn't like it he can look round for another job while he's working. He's loved the 3 months he's done. He officially finished his bursery today.the boss let him have the afternoon off for Christmas hols. It's funny when you think he's working from home. He has to go and work in the office next. So it should be good for him.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that is so nice. Carry it with pride. No-one else will have one like it.


This is very true, but I may need to get a bigger bag because it's quite a size. Bless him. I'll have a stick in one hand and a bottle in the other. ????☕


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


I bet it keeps you warm. Very nice.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Pockets are great. I added pockets to some shawls I donated to the senior center. They loved it. You know little old ladies need to carry a tissue where ever they go. I am a large old lady and I put a phone in that pocket.


PurpleFi said:


> Even got 2 over so I might add pockets x


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to the office will be a good life experience for him. 


grandma susan said:


> Thanx judi. It's a bit of weight off my mind now. Some hours of work are better than none. And as I say if he doesn't like it he can look round for another job while he's working. He's loved the 3 months he's done. He officially finished his bursery today.the boss let him have the afternoon off for Christmas hols. It's funny when you think he's working from home. He has to go and work in the office next. So it should be good for him.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Pockets are great. I added pockets to some shawls I donated to the senior center. They loved it. You know little old ladies need to carry a tissue where ever they go. I am a large old lady and I put a phone in that pocket.


Then I am definitely a little old lady as I always have a tissue in my pocket.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Pockets are great. I added pockets to some shawls I donated to the senior center. They loved it. You know little old ladies need to carry a tissue where ever they go. I am a large old lady and I put a phone in that pocket.





PurpleFi said:


> Then I am definitely a little old lady as I always have a tissue in my pocket.


Looks like I have been an old lady, since I was a very young child! Mum had to put pockets, in anything she made for me; as I wouldn't carry a bag of any kind! I think it always stuck in my head that I was more male, than female, in some ways! ???????????? That comes from growing up between my brothers, and being more like them in build, and so different to my sisters!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was always proud of the fact that I was a tomboy. I always attributed that to the fact that my father needed help and he had 5 daughters and no sons. So the youngest daughter got to be his helper.



Xiang said:


> Looks like I have been an old lady, since I was a very young child! Mum had to put pockets, in anything she made for me; as I wouldn't carry a bag of any kind! I think it always stuck in my head that I was more male, than female, in some ways! ???????????? That comes from growing up between my brothers, and being more like them in build, and so different to my sisters!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> I was always proud of the fact that I was a tomboy. I always attributed that to the fact that my father needed help and he had 5 daughters and no sons. So the youngest daughter got to be his helper.


I was a right tomboy growing up, (still am deep down), all my cousins near my age were boys and only boys in the neighbourhood, also I did everything with my Dad. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from Norfolk. It was raining when we got up but now have blue skies and sunshine out the back and black clouds out the front so anything could happen later, it's a nice change from yesterday when it rained all day until bedtime and the there was a lovely starry night when I locked up. Have sent DH shopping so am having a couple of hours to myself, I was going to do the ironing but some of it hasn't dried yet so it will have to wait. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Very early morning in my little corner of the world. I have been up for hours and got some chores done.
In the olden days, when I use to iron, I preferred the clothes to be damp when ironing. Oh gosh, I even remember sprinkling the clothes and putting them in a plastic bag in the refrigerator. I wonder sometimes how I got everything done. Two toddlers and working full time.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk. It was raining when we got up but now have blue skies and sunshine out the back and black clouds out the front so anything could happen later, it's a nice change from yesterday when it rained all day until bedtime and the there was a lovely starry night when I locked up. Have sent DH shopping so am having a couple of hours to myself, I was going to do the ironing but some of it hasn't dried yet so it will have to wait. Have a good weekend. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Crochet a bottle holder and put it around your neck. 


grandma susan said:


> This is very true, but I may need to get a bigger bag because it's quite a size. Bless him. I'll have a stick in one hand and a bottle in the other. ????☕


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Very early morning in my little corner of the world. I have been up for hours and got some chores done.
> In the olden days, when I use to iron, I preferred the clothes to be damp when ironing. Oh gosh, I even remember sprinkling the clothes and putting them in a plastic bag in the refrigerator. I wonder sometimes how I got everything done. Two toddlers and working full time.


Morning. Some of them are beyond the damp stage, any excuse to put it off for a while. With steam irons things are much easier these days. Think I must have got up before the sun today as now it is a lovely sunny day although not very warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, although a few hours ago it was raining stair rods and thunder and lightening.

Finished crocheting round the edge of my jacket last night so now to block that and another wip finished. I'm on a roll at the moment. Not sure what I'll be doing next.

Laundry today and a bit of tidying.

Happy Saturday everyone.xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, for those of you that don't know already I've had to stay at Stephens for another night. Sue was parked behind my car on their drive and this morning went off to work in her friends car, leaving her car blocking me in. Oh yay????????. So by the time she got home from work it was dark and I won't drive in the dark so hence I'm staying another night. Then Tomorrow I'm going home and and closing the door to the world until Tuesday.
> 
> We saw a video of Angela's granddaughter marcelina starting to crawl. It was a lovely thing to wake up to. That was on wattsApp. I showed sue what she was doing. She thought marcelina was gorgeous, and she's right cos she is.
> 
> I think that's all the news today except, after I'd done a little tidy round in here I was forced to do my sudoku!????????????


I had a go at Sudoku yesterday but I just can't get into it, I do better with word games like crosswords, I admire you for being able to do them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


Looks pretty good to me but very naughty. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx judi. It's a bit of weight off my mind now. Some hours of work are better than none. And as I say if he doesn't like it he can look round for another job while he's working. He's loved the 3 months he's done. He officially finished his bursery today.the boss let him have the afternoon off for Christmas hols. It's funny when you think he's working from home. He has to go and work in the office next. So it should be good for him.


It will be a bit more social for him in the office, I really hope he and the job get on really well and it leads to a satisfying career for him xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was always proud of the fact that I was a tomboy. I always attributed that to the fact that my father needed help and he had 5 daughters and no sons. So the youngest daughter got to be his helper.


I've said on here before about the DIY jobs my sister and I helped my dad with, I think he really wanted sons to pass on his knowledge to!! He got on really well with my son, Barry, they were so similar in personality and used to keep company with each other doing little jobs together.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I also cannot like sudoku. I have tried them several times thinking if I did it more often that I would like it. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and other puzzles but not sudoku. Susan is better than I am.

.


London Girl said:


> I had a go at Sudoku yesterday but I just can't get into it, I do better with word games like crosswords, I admire you for being able to do them!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Looks pretty good to me but very naughty. xxxx


It probably is!! Most of it will go home with DD tomorrow to feed her Christmas Day visitors so it won't tempt me!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> It probably is!! Most of it will go home with DD tomorrow to feed her Christmas Day visitors so it won't tempt me!! xxxx


It's going to last until tomorrow? xxxx :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the first day of winter. I am glad it is here. Each day we will gain a minute or two of light. I really feel better when the hours of light are longer. Hmm. Maybe it was not Mr. Wonderful that has been crabby the past week or two. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


It looks lovely. Well done Liv and you xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Welcome to the first day of winter. I am glad it is here. Each day we will gain a minute or two of light. I really feel better when the hours of light are longer. Hmm. Maybe it was not Mr. Wonderful that has been crabby the past week or two. ????????


Happy Winter to you and here's to the return of the sun. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Welcome to the first day of winter. I am glad it is here. Each day we will gain a minute or two of light. I really feel better when the hours of light are longer. Hmm. Maybe it was not Mr. Wonderful that has been crabby the past week or two. ????????


Yes the shortest day, still feel as though we've got a lot of miserable weather to come yet. How is Mr. Wonderful now? xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, not a cloud in the sky, although a few hours ago it was raining stair rods and thunder and lightening.
> 
> Finished crocheting round the edge of my jacket last night so now to block that and another wip finished. I'm on a roll at the moment. Not sure what I'll be doing next. I
> 
> ...


Hello Josephine, We had a glorious thunder and lightening storm yesterday, then we had a very strong wind storm, which made me think that we were going to lose our front walls. I think it rained all of last night, but there is no evidence of the vain, because our soil is so dry, that it was soaked up, as soon as it hit the ground. I was hoping that the rain would continue for a day, or more but there was no chance of that happening!! ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Those darn cataracts are a nuisance for most our age. Wish they could find a way to prevent instead of waiting and then having to have them removed.????????????‍⚕????


So do I, it would be so much easier, for everyone!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well the lasagne went down very well, though I say it myself!!! The Yule log wasn't a great success, the sponge was too thick and so it broke when I tried to roll it but it will be ok once I've slapped some icing on it tomorrow! The kids wanted all the trimmings for dessert and I was very happy to oblige or I may have eaten them myself!!! Just finished a game of cards and Liv won for the first time ever, momentous occasion, it wasn't so long ago that she would give up after the first couple of rounds!!!


I just don't play games, I ama bit like Liv, and I also get bored when I play some of the more serious kind of games! Also I am still much better playing/working parrallel with others, as opposed to *WITH* them, even when I was working in a team situation! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I absolutely love my G Tech, it's so light, you can pick it up with one finger and it's cordless and rechargeable!
> 
> https://www.gtech.co.uk/bundles/floorcare-bundles/airram-multi-system.html


They look like a nice duo, I don't think they are in any of our shops, otherwise I might look closely at them. My vaccuum is too heavy for me now, so DH does that! Although even he has been using the broom, rather than dragging the vaccuum around! I might actually begin checking out how well a Roomba would move around amongst our furniture. There would be some places it wouldn't get too, and that is what is stopping me from getting something like that! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Im not much good at cametas bur richard had got me a bottle from the firm and designed a white tiger and name on cos he knows i always carry pop


He is very clever, and is definitely in the correct job! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That just describes me perfectly hahah???? I am a little top heavy...


Well, in that case I admire you greatly! I am fortunate, cos when I was young, I often heard boys describing me as a " Carpenters Dream", all the while thinking they were being mean to me; but I was completely happy with my build, which also meant that they had no idea how they could upset me! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Josephine, We had a glorious thunder and lightening storm yesterday, then we had a very strong wind storm, which made me think that we were going to lose our front walls. I think it rained all of last night, but there is no evidence of the vain, because our soil is so dry, that it was soaked up, as soon as it hit the ground. I was hoping that the rain would continue for a day, or more but there was no chance of that happening!! ????????


Wish I could send you some of our rain. There are a lot of areas around here that are on high flood alert.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks Pam for your card. It arrived this morning. Xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's going to last until tomorrow? xxxx :sm23:


Still in one piece!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It looks lovely. Well done Liv and you xxx


Thank you! Xxxx ❤


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


It looks great, Josephine! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

.


nitz8catz said:


> If it needs to be ironed, I don't buy it.
> My iron is broken anyways. It leaks water everywhere.





grandma susan said:


> I haven't a clue where it is. I have this magic cupboard that just swallows everything up. It's in there somewhere and I really should have danger signs on the door. I'm quite untidy????


I never buy anything that needs ironing either, and if anyone, who happens to live in my house (family anyway) wants anything ironed, they are expected to do their own ironing, once they reached a previously specified age, which was decided by me. In my previous marriage, he thought that ironing was womans work, but he soon learnt the errors of his way, and ironed his own clothes. Then once DH & I decided that we were staying together, he also learnedthe rules of the Laundry, and I am happy to say that he obeyed those rules, until I retired, and took over the laundry, and he continued with the rest of the Household duties, including the cooking! Which also suited me immensely! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk. It was raining when we got up but now have blue skies and sunshine out the back and black clouds out the front so anything could happen later, it's a nice change from yesterday when it rained all day until bedtime and the there was a lovely starry night when I locked up. Have sent DH shopping so am having a couple of hours to myself, I was going to do the ironing but some of it hasn't dried yet so it will have to wait. Have a good weekend. xx


Glad you're dry this morning. We've still got rain coming down. Yesterday has gone down as the 5th wettest day in our area since they started keeping records in 1945. Supposed continue to rain today until sometime this afternoon. Have a couple of errands to run, so will do that and then stay in and knit. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


It looks great! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Winter to you and here's to the return of the sun. xxxx


Ditto from me! So looking forward to the longer days. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could send you some of our rain. There are a lot of areas around here that are on high flood alert.


I wish I could, too. Several rivers here are on flood watch. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Pam for your card. It arrived this morning. Xxx


You are more than welcome! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had jean on a pm to me. She wants to come onto connections and asked me how to get on. Well, honestly she couldn't have chosen more of a dummy than me. I've tried to tell her but I've told her to let me know if she can't get on and probably June or Josephine or indeed anyone else could help her.


Susan, she only needs to open this site, sign up with a user name and password, then find us! It would be great, for her to join us, especially as she has met a few of us, on here! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Yes she does. Heres a photo of the 2 of them together. Xx


I bet Beth loves having a sister. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Finally I'm here and so glad first thing I read is you are doing better after bad weather. We are having very cold weather after a big snow not long ago. We have had someone freeze son's phone. I think we rescued it but I'm having symptoms like he had before it froze so trying to back up patterns and contact info. So scary I might lose them. Going tomorrow to store to see if it's ok.


Hello Polly, it is great to see you again. How does one freeze a phone? My phone locked me out once, by taking itself back toa previous password, I contacted the company that makes my phone brand, and spoke with one of their techies, who was a lovely young woman in her early 20's, and she took me through some stuff, and my phone was unlocked within 5 to 10 minutes, she was amazing! I hope you get your phone back to working order very rapidly! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Not very useful all round then. xx


No, not really; but the temperature was quite a bit cooler for a while, but it is already beginning to heat up, and the forecast is for high temps, until just after Christmas, and I am contemplating putting the cooler on very soon! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Thankfully he does not have emphysema.





London Girl said:


> I'm very glad to hear that!! xx


Yes, that is wonderful to hear, andit is good that his breathing is improving! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Jollypolly said:


> Very!!! Kohls had mini toilet set with shot glasses inside the bowl. Wish I had someone to give them to.





London Girl said:


> Yeah, you'd have to give it to someone that would appreciate the fun!! xx


And I have the perfect someone, it is just a shame that I haven't seen anything quite like that here ???????? Oh well, I suppose that one can't have everything! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Jacky, glad your leak was a quick fix!!
> 
> Chaos here as usual when the kids are here with the added complication of me being full of cold!! However, we are bumbling along ok. Asked Liv to pull up the blackout blind in her room and she has managed to pull the whole thing off the wall, bringing the net curtains with it so I need to go and sort that out. Not much else on the agenda for today, some games maybe and possibly even a little bit of knitting!! Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh dear! I learnt ages ago, that if anything needed to be done with curtains, or blinds, it was best that I did it myself, unless DD5 is here when the change is needed. she is the only one in the family, who is taller than I am; so her, and I are the only ones who can reach the curtains easily, without the danger of falling from something while trying to adjust the blinds, or curtains! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey that's a great idea for a donation this year, they certainly will need all they can get. xxxx :sm24:


They will, there are so many animals suffering from nasty burns, along with dehydration, lack of food, and probably shock. I think I will be donating to that one, for quite awhile. If I lived closer to the regions that might need more people to foster animals, until they were well enough to be returned to their territories, I would even go so for as to do that, but I don't know if DH would want to do it with me, so having had that thought come to me, just as I finished writing the first bit, I realise that unfortunately, it wouldn't turn out to be a viable concept for me, or the animals who need these short term Foster homes! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Actually none of it was hard, my second one needed a bit of laser treatment a couple of months later as a skin was growing over it but apparently that is highly unusual so soon after surgery. xx


On good, I am glad it was nothing too drastic, and glad it was such an easy fix also! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My sight has been fine with glasses, but everything is getting a bit blurred now. I switch lights on more!


My sight changes daily now, one day I will have "dirty window" vision, and the next day my vision is relatively clear! It is very annoying, I wishit would be one, or the other! for now, I will be knitting, spinning or possibly weaving squares, for a blanket! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes Judi, 5 weeks yesterday!! Have been to have my vaccinations this afternoon!!! xxxx


That is great, but remember that they will still be in the summertime! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


That is beautiful. I have made a few squares on my pinloom, but mine are going towards blankets, for us, and for the grandkids! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


It looks better than the description you gave of the pre-Yule log! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all of you beautiful girls...I'm home at last and it's nice. I came home this morning. Didn't want to face the shops for food so I've got plenty in to last me to Tuesday when I will be away again. It's lovely just having that little bit of freedom hahaha. Never satisfied am I? ????????

Stephen and sue were going Christmas shopping again, (maniacs). Richards friends picked him up and they went off to the cinema to see the new STAR WARS. It's good for Richard, he seems to get up and out of bed these days. Life's a lot easier. Matthew was staying in to have a bit of peace I think he's done his Christmas shopping. I think Richards been on line this year to buy his. 

That's all I've got for you tonight. Love yawl. Xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Wish I could send you some of our rain. There are a lot of areas around here that are on high flood alert.


I appreciate the thought, thank you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

It is now 0249, and I am now off to bed, to try and get some sleep. Enjoy the rest of your day! xoxoxo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a go at Sudoku yesterday but I just can't get into it, I do better with word games like crosswords, I admire you for being able to do them!! xxxx


Thanx June a lot of people say they can't do it. I just find it so relaxing. I like a difficult one to make my brain tick. I start off itch easy to wake up my mind. It is a addiction. I used to love cryptic crosswords but I can't seem to do them now....x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


I fancy a slice of that log


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I also cannot like sudoku. I have tried them several times thinking if I did it more often that I would like it. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and other puzzles but not sudoku. Susan is better than I am.
> 
> .


Not better at all jinx. I just happen to like them.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're dry this morning. We've still got rain coming down. Yesterday has gone down as the 5th wettest day in our area since they started keeping records in 1945. Supposed continue to rain today until sometime this afternoon. Have a couple of errands to run, so will do that and then stay in and knit. xxxooo


A great deal of rain here today too but at 10'C, it's do-able!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great! xxxooo


Thanks dear, pop over for a slice?!! xxxxxxx :sm09:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan, she only needs to open this site, sign up with a user name and password, then find us! It would be great, for her to join us, especially as she has met a few of us, on here! xoxoxo


We could send her a link as soon as our dear clever Nitzy starts the new thread?! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is great, but remember that they will still be in the summertime! xoxoxo


It is the same time of year as us, they are in the Northern hemisphere. Having said that, I believe it is still going to be pretty warm, need to start digging out my summer clothes again as soon as Christmas is out of the way!! xxxxx!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It looks better than the description you gave of the pre-Yule log! xoxoxo


Thank you! Once the family stats tucking in, I will give you the verdict on how it tastes!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello all of you beautiful girls...I'm home at last and it's nice. I came home this morning. Didn't want to face the shops for food so I've got plenty in to last me to Tuesday when I will be away again. It's lovely just having that little bit of freedom hahaha. Never satisfied am I? ????????
> 
> Stephen and sue were going Christmas shopping again, (maniacs). Richards friends picked him up and they went off to the cinema to see the new STAR WARS. It's good for Richard, he seems to get up and out of bed these days. Life's a lot easier. Matthew was staying in to have a bit of peace I think he's done his Christmas shopping. I think Richards been on line this year to buy his.
> 
> That's all I've got for you tonight. Love yawl. Xx


Definitely not a case of never being satisfied, you are in the enviable position of having the best of both worlds and long may you continue to enjoy that!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I fancy a slice of that log


If I thought it would travel well, I'd post you a slice!! :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just got back from seeing Jumanji the Next Level with Jake. Really enjoyed it, kept me entertained all through and Jake was kind enough to share the sweets I bought him :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> A great deal of rain here today too but at 10'C, it's do-able!! xxxxx


No rain at all up here, actually been quite a sunny day. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx

Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx
> 
> Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


Lovely sheep. Thank you Jacky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No rain at all up here, actually been quite a sunny day. xxxx


Blue skies soon went here and it's been pouring with. Apparently we had a tornado about 8 miles here around 10.30 am when we had heavy thunder.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> A great deal of rain here today too but at 10'C, it's do-able!! xxxxx[/
> 
> We are having beautiful sunshine and warm temperatures. We deserve this weather after what we suffered through last winter.
> Hoping your cold has gone and you are feeling okay dokey. ????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time to put in the memory bank. I starting watching the first one a few times. I never made it very far into the movie before I switched it off. Glad you two enjoyed it.


London Girl said:


> Just got back from seeing Jumanji the Next Level with Jake. Really enjoyed it, kept me entertained all through and Jake was kind enough to share the sweets I bought him :sm23: xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I do not remember you mentioning tornadoes before. Are they very rare over there. It is the wrong time of the year for us to have tornadoes. She said as the wind picked up and a house blew past the window.


PurpleFi said:


> Blue skies soon went here and it's been pouring with. Apparently we had a tornado about 8 miles here around 10.30 am when we had heavy thunder.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas Jacky. I am imagining you are missing being able to see sheep in your yard.


Barn-dweller said:


> Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx
> 
> Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No rain at all up here, actually been quite a sunny day. xxxx


I'm very happy for you!!! :sm14: :sm09: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx
> 
> Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


Got it thank you, very nice, though they all look a bit sheepish!!! :sm16: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > A great deal of rain here today too but at 10'C, it's do-able!! xxxxx[/
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not remember you mentioning tornadoes before. Are they very rare over there. It is the wrong time of the year for us to have tornadoes. She said as the wind picked up and a house blew past the window.


Look out for those Munchkins, I never believed they were as cute as they looked!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I actually met the munchkins in person. They were rude and snotty. Acting like they were better than those gathered to meet them. I was a chaperon on a bus tour with challenged individuals. They had been so excited to meet them and then were treated poorly. 


London Girl said:


> Look out for those Munchkins, I never believed they were as cute as they looked!!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Blue skies soon went here and it's been pouring with. Apparently we had a tornado about 8 miles here around 10.30 am when we had heavy thunder.


Yes it was on the news tonight, but just said Surrey. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Merry Christmas Jacky. I am imagining you are missing being able to see sheep in your yard.


Not at all. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I had a go at Sudoku yesterday but I just can't get into it, I do better with word games like crosswords, I admire you for being able to do them!! xxxx





grandma susan said:


> Thanx June a lot of people say they can't do it. I just find it so relaxing. I like a difficult one to make my brain tick. I start off itch easy to wake up my mind. It is a addiction. I used to love cryptic crosswords but I can't seem to do them now....x


*Sudoku V Crosswords*: - I think that the ability to do either, or both of these activities, depends on what type of Brain each of us has, and the types are: - The Artistic Brain, and the Scientific Brain! So we all have both of these types, but in different percentage of each type. This is mainly my opinion, with a small amount of research on this subject.

I personally believe, that I have a Scientific Brain, with a small amount of Artistic Brain, but I also have two DD's who have very strong Artistic Brains, and only a small amount of Scientific Brain, and they have a weaker Scientific Brain. My first and third DD's have both of the Brain types, in almost equal strength, and DD5 shows signs of having, as closely as possible, equal strength in both types of the Brain. 
Anyway that is only my opinion! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks yummy!


London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello Ladies, just thought I would give a little update on my Medical life, while I am still able to remember it

There is nothing further, concerning my sight, thank goodness! This episode began on Thursday, when I was waking, and trying to get out of bed ............ which is usually very easy to do, but Thursday morning proved to be a little daunting, to say the least! ????????

I seem to have developed some sort of intermittent instability, which apart from being a tad scary, is also quite annoying! I had already begun to have difficult time, with my sewing, but while I have these " spinning" episodes, it is nigh on impossible, so I have made the decision to sell my lovely machine, and the Horn Sewing Cabinet that I bought at the same time as the machine, to my lovely sister, Anne! She is also going to finish a quilt, that I haven't got very far with; and I will then be able to concentrate on my yarn projects of spinning, knitting and my Spinning Squares, and hopefully get a few things finished! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It is the same time of year as us, they are in the Northern hemisphere. Having said that, I believe it is still going to be pretty warm, need to start digging out my summer clothes again as soon as Christmas is out of the way!! xxxxx!!


hmmm ............ I never thought about them being in the Northern Hemisphere, so therefore with the same season as you! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you! Once the family stats tucking in, I will give you the verdict on how it tastes!!! xxxx


I hope it is a success for you! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx
> 
> Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


Thanks Jacky, Wishing you a Merry christmas, and a Great New Year, also. I love the colour of the sheep! xoxoxo


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all my sisters. Mr J and I are cozy and keeping well. So far no snow for us and I hope it stays that way. Thank you for the lovely cards sent, you are all in my thoughts everyday. 
Hugs to everyone. ???? ❤​ ???? xoxox


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I hope you enjoy your instant pot as much as I do. I am amazed at how flavorful the food is that is made in it. I guess the flavor gets locked in and is not able to escape. The add on I use the most is the glass cover.


It's an interesting device. Son gets recipes off internet. I've not tried it. I think he prefers I don't.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes all sorted now hopefully, There's a clear pipe on the end of the tank to show how much kerosene is in the tank and a cat or something had managed to knock it right over and it was leaking from the top, why DH couldn't see that I'll never know but it is now all tied up which should have sorted it.
> 
> We get our hearing aids free so nothing too posh but they do seem to work quite well, we could get them privately but the really good ones cost thousands here as well. xx


Glad you are in good shape now. My friend wants to fix the broken pipe under mom's sink but he can't sodder so he has some other idea to try. I'd rather the sodder but don't know how to tell him I need a real plumber. I promised to pay him for fixing it and he needs the money. Life is never simple.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Polly, good to see you, are you all ready for Christmas? xxxx


Hi glad to be here. I have a 2 foot tree and a one foot white pathetic one. I like it tho. Just a nativity statue and one plastic snowman that lights and plays music. Got together with friends already. Son and I will go out to dinner and a movie on Christmas. I'm hoping he will be ok and not in the hospital again. Are you ready?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeah, you'd have to give it to someone that would appreciate the fun!! xx


I give gifts that are useful and boring. But appreciate the fun gifts. Make me smile. 
Speaking of smiling ... I met the cutest young boy maybe 6 years old in the library. He chatted on and on about his brothers. When I wished him a merry Christmas he came back around the stacks and wished me one too and then said 'have a nice day'.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey, it is till raining, but we haven't floated away (yet). Firstly thank you all for your lovely compliments on myu two LMs, I agree they are gorgeous, but then I am rather biased.
> 
> At last I've finished my woven wrap, it needs a bit of sorting out (soaking and fulling), but it is light and very warm. I'll post picture later. Now I am crocheting around the edge of the aran jacket so with a bit of luck that should be finished soon and will be wearable when we get the Artic Blast that is promised!
> 
> ...


You probably have favorite edges. I came across a book at the library today called 'Crochetting in the Edge". It had a ton of edges. Im limited in crochet but I like the designs it showed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Polly, nice to see you. These people that have everything neat and tidy must have nothing better to do. They say a messy workplace is a sign of a creative mind. Well that's my story and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> Hope your son is continuing to improve and that you are looking after yourself. Love and hugs xxx


I think like you tho I do admire people who are organized. I was when I was working but now I'm free floating. I love the creative community here. I was looking at a book about those buttons you design ...lovely. I'm thinking of tole painting again but want to knit and can't find time for both. I was hoping to find a mystery about knitting and Christmas but the librarian was blowing her nose a lot so I didn't want to ask for help. Just came across one on my own called 'Fleece Navidad"by Maggie Sefton. Cover says "Delicious recipes and knitting patterns included". 2008. It's an oldie
Thank you for asking...Son has been watching his food choices and taking the pills. Doing ok but had a bad couple of days recently.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


Wow!!! Love the texture and the colors.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can only live in an untidy mess....if others don't like it......TUFF????


Me to...I say TUFF to them. It's only a problem when I can't find something. Then I often get a happy surprise, I find things I'd forgotten I have. I was looking for a misplaced book and found I'd bought a book I saw recently in a store but didn't want to spend Christmas money on it. So I waited to buy it later and found I had it already. Can an organized person do that? Hmm ???? Merry Christmas to you and to all !


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Thanx judi. It's a bit of weight off my mind now. Some hours of work are better than none. And as I say if he doesn't like it he can look round for another job while he's working. He's loved the 3 months he's done. He officially finished his bursery today.the boss let him have the afternoon off for Christmas hols. It's funny when you think he's working from home. He has to go and work in the office next. So it should be good for him.


Sounds like a dream job. What does he do?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I was a right tomboy growing up, (still am deep down), all my cousins near my age were boys and only boys in the neighbourhood, also I did everything with my Dad. xx


Early grade school my neighbors were boys. Later grade school the neighbors were girls. I'm an only child so I guess I played well with them all


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from Norfolk. It was raining when we got up but now have blue skies and sunshine out the back and black clouds out the front so anything could happen later, it's a nice change from yesterday when it rained all day until bedtime and the there was a lovely starry night when I locked up. Have sent DH shopping so am having a couple of hours to myself, I was going to do the ironing but some of it hasn't dried yet so it will have to wait. Have a good weekend. xx


It is bitter cold now but suppose to get a bit warmer tomorrow. I hope so


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think like you tho I do admire people who are organized. I was when I was working but now I'm free floating. I love the creative community here. I was looking at a book about those buttons you design ...lovely. I'm thinking of tole painting again but want to knit and can't find time for both. I was hoping to find a mystery about knitting and Christmas but the librarian was blowing her nose a lot so I didn't want to ask for help. Just came across one on my own called 'Fleece Navidad"by Maggie Sefton. Cover says "Delicious recipes and knitting patterns included". 2008. It's an oldie
> Thank you for asking...Son has been watching his food choices and taking the pills. Doing ok but had a bad couple of days recently.


I have the whole series of Maggie Sefton knitting mysteries. They are nice easy reading. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a damp, dull Norfolk. Made a curry for dinner and done a few wildfowlers pies, (duck cottage pies) for the freezer, it's beginning to fill up nicely after the move and could easily live off it if we ever get snowed in, not that I'm expecting to here, although they did have The Beast from the East the other year. As long as we have power we're fine, if the power goes off I will stay in bed. Nothing on at all this week, just have to remember to get everything out the freezer on Tuesday for Christmas Day. Knitting here I come. I wonder if I should stock up on some yarn or am I just looking for an excuse? Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Polly, I also use the internet for recipes. If I find one that I like I put it on my pinterest page so I can find it again. I also love that food I make in the pot is healthy. Hoping that when your son becomes more comfortable with it that he helps you learn to use it. I was concerned about safety when I first started using it, but found out it is perfectly safe for me because of all it's safety features.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. Loads more rain yesterday, but we are ok here. Finished off my pin loom shawl yesterday. I ended up throwing it in the tumble dryer and it has shrunk it just the right amount and looks much better. Now to get my jacket done today.

Today I will be stuffing dates and icing the Christmas cake.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Sunny Sunday to you. Glad you are high and dry. I feel sorry for the folks that are on the lowland.
It is great that your shawl shrunk the right amount. The only felting I have done is for mittens. I made a medium size and felt the recipient of the mittens would depend on how much they shrunk. They shrunk a lot and they fit a 3 year old. 
The only dates I ever stuffed were my dates that I served a meal to.???? I may speak English but my meal choices are more from my German heritage. I enjoy reading about the interesting meals you make. 


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a dry and bright Surrey. Loads more rain yesterday, but we are ok here. Finished off my pin loom shawl yesterday. I ended up throwing it in the tumble dryer and it has shrunk it just the right amount and looks much better. Now to get my jacket done today.
> 
> Today I will be stuffing dates and icing the Christmas cake.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

TexasKnitem said:


> Looks yummy!


Thank you! Still haven't cut into it, maybe at teatime!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Happy Sunny Sunday to you. Glad you are high and dry. I feel sorry for the folks that are on the lowland.
> It is great that your shawl shrunk the right amount. The only felting I have done is for mittens. I made a medium size and felt the recipient of the mittens would depend on how much they shrunk. They shrunk a lot and they fit a 3 year old.
> The only dates I ever stuffed were my dates that I served a meal to.???? I may speak English but my meal choices are more from my German heritage. I enjoy reading about the interesting meals you make.


Mum used to stuff dates and I have continued. Now give some as a present to DDs inlaws. Just wrap an almond in marzipan and put in depitted date. Very yummy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you! Still haven't cut into it, maybe at teatime!


How very restrained of you. Have fun with the gks. xxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Norfolk. Made a curry for dinner and done a few wildfowlers pies, (duck cottage pies) for the freezer, it's beginning to fill up nicely after the move and could easily live off it if we ever get snowed in, not that I'm expecting to here, although they did have The Beast from the East the other year. As long as we have power we're fine, if the power goes off I will stay in bed. Nothing on at all this week, just have to remember to get everything out the freezer on Tuesday for Christmas Day. Knitting here I come. I wonder if I should stock up on some yarn or am I just looking for an excuse? Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


I think you definitely stock up on yarn, you never know what might happen in Norfolk; what will you do, if you do get snowed in?? ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I think you definitely stock up on yarn, you never know what might happen in Norfolk; what will you do, if you do get snowed in?? ???????????????????? xoxoxo


And guess what, with all the yarn in my stash I haven't got the colour I want. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Stocking up on yarn is a necessity. One never knows when being low on yarn can cause a real emergency. Please stock up to avoid any terrible consequences. 
We found out we could live off of what was in our pantry and fridge for three weeks. Mr. Wonderful was not up to picking up groceries and although we had offers to help us out I found we had enough of everything although some things were running low. The one thing we would have run out of was toilet paper and that I ordered from Walmart and it was delivered to our door.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a damp, dull Norfolk. Made a curry for dinner and done a few wildfowlers pies, (duck cottage pies) for the freezer, it's beginning to fill up nicely after the move and could easily live off it if we ever get snowed in, not that I'm expecting to here, although they did have The Beast from the East the other year. As long as we have power we're fine, if the power goes off I will stay in bed. Nothing on at all this week, just have to remember to get everything out the freezer on Tuesday for Christmas Day. Knitting here I come. I wonder if I should stock up on some yarn or am I just looking for an excuse? Have a peaceful Sunday. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is not surprising. I often do not have the color, weight, or fiber that I need. It is a real shock when I have exactly what I need in my yarn closet.



Barn-dweller said:


> And guess what, with all the yarn in my stash I haven't got the colour I want. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks dear, pop over for a slice?!! xxxxxxx :sm09:


Would love to! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> That is not surprising. I often do not have the color, weight, or fiber that I need. It is a real shock when I have exactly what I need in my yarn closet.


Well I did it. Just been out to get the colour I wanted but ended up with a bagful of other colours (just in case) and a few balls of shawl yarn though don't know when I'll get round to those. Now I'm ready for Christmas. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Trying to post a Christmas card but it's just not working for me, so all I can do is wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and wealthy New Year. If anyone is in contact with Lisa and Angela could they pass my wishes on to them as well. Sure am missing them on here. xx
> 
> Oh it has got here as a download, shows how much I know about computers. xx :sm12: :sm12:


Thank you, Jacky! It's lovely! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Blue skies soon went here and it's been pouring with. Apparently we had a tornado about 8 miles here around 10.30 am when we had heavy thunder.


We had heavy rain here until mid-afternoon or so. That system was here for at least 48 hours, just dumping rain. Rivers are swollen and some caused flooding, but thankfully it's drying out a bit now. Glad you were okay and weren't in the path of the tornado. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I did it. Just been out to get the colour I wanted but ended up with a bagful of other colours (just in case) and a few balls of shawl yarn though don't know when I'll get round to those. Now I'm ready for Christmas. xx :sm23:


Good for you! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. Not sure what my day will bring today, so am going with Flo once again. Visited with a friend for a couple of hours yesterday afternoon and did a bit of shopping in the morning. May have an errand to run this morning, but that will be it. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas to all my sisters. Mr J and I are cozy and keeping well. So far no snow for us and I hope it stays that way. Thank you for the lovely cards sent, you are all in my thoughts everyday.
> Hugs to everyone. ???? ❤ ???? xoxox


You are always in our thoughts too my dear and I know we all wish you and Mr J the best of Christmases and a contented and peaceful New Year! I hope the snow stays away too!! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Hi glad to be here. I have a 2 foot tree and a one foot white pathetic one. I like it tho. Just a nativity statue and one plastic snowman that lights and plays music. Got together with friends already. Son and I will go out to dinner and a movie on Christmas. I'm hoping he will be ok and not in the hospital again. Are you ready?


More than ready, we had Christmas today out for a meal with the family, it was very nice indeed! Missing the kids now they've gone home after 5 days!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> More than ready, we had Christmas today out for a meal with the family, it was very nice indeed! Missing the kids now they've gone home after 5 days!! Xxxx


That sounds lovely. I bet you are missing have them around. That's a good many days. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I did it. Just been out to get the colour I wanted but ended up with a bagful of other colours (just in case) and a few balls of shawl yarn though don't know when I'll get round to those. Now I'm ready for Christmas. xx :sm23:


Lovely, where did you go, Lynn? Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds lovely. I bet you are missing have them around. That's a good many days. xxxooo


On the other hand, it's nice to have my life back!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Good for you. Hope you do not get snowed in but at least you are prepared.☃❄⛄????????????


Barn-dweller said:


> Well I did it. Just been out to get the colour I wanted but ended up with a bagful of other colours (just in case) and a few balls of shawl yarn though don't know when I'll get round to those. Now I'm ready for Christmas. xx :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> On the other hand, it's nice to have my life back!! ???? ???? ???? Xxxx


I completely understand that! :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'd intended to have a pamper day today but I didn't quite make it, so I've put it off until tomorrow. Marg came up for a cup of tea and we just talked babies. Her grand baby is due in a couple of weeks. It's going to be an eye opener I think. First grandchild and so excited. I'm so happy for them. Marg is 67 and her son is 35. It's oldish do or shall I say matures have to start a family but that's what happens, and the apple won't fall from the tree unless it's ready.????????????.

I must take my knitting away with me on Tuesday and try and get some done while I'm there over 3 days. Stephen wattsApp this morning to say they were tidying the house today.! I honestly can't see the point after Christmas morning with all of us there and stuff all over. I always think it's a shame for them to have the mess. 

Well, I think that is all I've got for you today. Margaret has brought me the TV times up today so I'm going to have a look through and set up my recorder for Christmas programs. Just to remind you all I love yawl. Did you see the baby marcelina walking today on watts app? She is gorgeous. Another week or so on her and she'll be having them run off their feet. She's so advanced. Pretty with it too... Another kp grandkids that's a looker, like the rest. Luv yawl again.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We could send her a link as soon as our dear clever Nitzy starts the new thread?! xxxx


That would be lovely June. Thank goodness someone knows wot to do


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Definitely not a case of never being satisfied, you are in the enviable position of having the best of both worlds and long may you continue to enjoy that!! xxxx


THANKYOU June. I am lucky.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> *Sudoku V Crosswords*: - I think that the ability to do either, or both of these activities, depends on what type of Brain each of us has, and the types are: - The Artistic Brain, and the Scientific Brain! So we all have both of these types, but in different percentage of each type. This is mainly my opinion, with a small amount of research on this subject.
> 
> I personally believe, that I have a Scientific Brain, with a small amount of Artistic Brain, but I also have two DD's who have very strong Artistic Brains, and only a small amount of Scientific Brain, and they have a weaker Scientific Brain. My first and third DD's have both of the Brain types, in almost equal strength, and DD5 shows signs of having, as closely as possible, equal strength in both types of the Brain.
> Anyway that is only my opinion! ???????????? xoxoxo


You've lost me again judi. Does that make me brainless????????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Sounds like a dream job. What does he do?


He does graphic designing. Though I'm biased it looks pretty. Clever. He's happy that's the main thing. I'm sure all will change when he's had enough.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Lovely, where did you go, Lynn? Xxxx


No the one near Worzels, she opens every Sunday and closes Mondays.xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Good for you. Hope you do not get snowed in but at least you are prepared.☃❄⛄????????????


Yep yarn is full freezer full, who cares what's happening outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My pinloom weaving shawl


I keep saying it, but WOW


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I can only live in an untidy mess....if others don't like it......TUFF????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


It looks scrumptious


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I also cannot like sudoku. I have tried them several times thinking if I did it more often that I would like it. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and other puzzles but not sudoku. Susan is better than I am.
> 
> .


I like all of them.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I keep saying it, but WOW


Thanks Janet. It really was a very easy make. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

While catching up here I fell asleep with my iPad balancing on the sofa arm and woke up 5:40 am. I was suppose to feed and do pet chores so the cats could come to this side of the house and I usually put them back around 5:30 am. Messed up! I had to spend the night with them in my bedroom on that side of the house and they were confused. Suzi kept coming to the bed asking to go as the usual routine and Mooch just sat by the window with a "you screwed up" look at me. They are such creatures of habit. One time she sat on the bed with her back to me. I've never fallen asleep before caring for them before. I'm glad I didn't drop my iPad.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I give gifts that are useful and boring. But appreciate the fun gifts. Make me smile.
> Speaking of smiling ... I met the cutest young boy maybe 6 years old in the library. He chatted on and on about his brothers. When I wished him a merry Christmas he came back around the stacks and wished me one too and then said 'have a nice day'.


Such a polite little boy, there are so many young children, who have very foul mouths (curtesy of surrounding Adults, who think that children swearing, is hilarious); I think it is a real shame that some adults actually teach their children to speak this way!

I began this post a couple of days ago, but forgot to post it! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> While catching up here I fell asleep with my iPad balancing on the sofa arm and woke up 5:40 am. I was suppose to feed and do pet chores so the cats could come to this side of the house and I usually put them back around 5:30 am. Messed up! I had to spend the night with them in my bedroom on that side of the house and they were confused. Suzi kept coming to the bed asking to go as the usual routine and Mooch just sat by the window with a "you screwed up" look at me. They are such creatures of habit. One time she sat on the bed with her back to me. I've never fallen asleep before caring for them before. I'm glad I didn't drop my iPad.


Hahahaha dogs are so funny ...... if I am too unwell to go outside, and kick her ball around the yard, she will ge on her bed, facing away from me, with her ears laid back & flat, and ignore me for as long as she can! When she does this, I do whatever I happen to be attempting, and she eventually comes to me, to make sure I am still ok! If she dèms that I am not in danger, she will go back to making out to ignore me, again! I dont think any of my previous dogs displayed that particular type of behaviour; but they would have done something to show they were ignoring me, except for my Shepherd -- Sheila, she was effectively a Rescue dog, but from previous neighbours; a young couple, who kept her in a tiny yard and the girl fed her by throwing food into the yard, from a slightly open door. She was only 18mths old, and desperately wanted some Human interaction, so when they asked if we could feed her, while they were away for the weekend, I took her into my home, and we had her for another 14 years, and she was such a wonderful girl ???? ????. She had pups just after we took her in, and she thought my girls were her pups, specially the youngest one, and that child spent most of the time, in with the pups, so I re-located the pups to a mucch coler place, inside the house! Sheila also protected her Human babies, against their genetic donor, as much as she was able! He couldn't go near the girls, when she was able!????❣ xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> I also cannot like sudoku. I have tried them several times thinking if I did it more often that I would like it. I like crosswords, jigsaw, and other puzzles but not sudoku. Susan is better than I am.





SaxonLady said:


> I like all of them.


You must have what I term the "Universal Brain", meaning that you are as comfortable with numbers, as you might be with words. That's my thoughts on it, anyway! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep yarn is full freezer full, who cares what's happening outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


I always had a full freezer, but it was full of unspun fibres, spun fibre and purchased yarns; but I had to empty it all out, so that the freezer could go to Sissy, because they were about to get the meat component of Joe's (her DH) work Contract; because they were unable to buy one! The meat they have is absolutely delicious, farm bred, and farm fresh. It is the best tasting meat that I have had, since I was 10! ????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Liv and I made a Yule log yesterday, it's not too pretty but it will taste good!!


Why do you think IRS not pretty? It sure is. Looks tasty too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> They look like a nice duo, I don't think they are in any of our shops, otherwise I might look closely at them. My vaccuum is too heavy for me now, so DH does that! Although even he has been using the broom, rather than dragging the vaccuum around! I might actually begin checking out how well a Roomba would move around amongst our furniture. There would be some places it wouldn't get too, and that is what is stopping me from getting something like that! ???? xoxoxo


Mine was on the floor with a long hose to move across the floor. It rolled easy and I held the hose and nozzle.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I wish I could, too. Several rivers here are on flood watch. xxxooo


I wish you well. That is so scary.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Polly, it is great to see you again. How does one freeze a phone? My phone locked me out once, by taking itself back toa previous password, I contacted the company that makes my phone brand, and spoke with one of their techies, who was a lovely young woman in her early 20's, and she took me through some stuff, and my phone was unlocked within 5 to 10 minutes, she was amazing! I hope you get your phone back to working order very rapidly! xoxoxo


I think I'm saying he got locked out. But the info showing was not his so we had to get proof of purchase and go to a few places because where we got it wasn't corporate anymore. it seemed someone was trying to take it over with different info than his. Mine was starting to go that way so spent another day in freezing temperatures going to 4 stores but finally Apple got it fixed. Very smart polite young men and one young lady helped us. I'm so grateful because I love my patterns and couldn't text friends. 
Tonight I tried to make coffee using the kurex coffee maker. I've forgotten how to do it but played with buttons til it worked. Bought hazelnut coffee pods. I like the coffee. I've stayed awake and cats are on schedule. They seem concerned things won't go right again. I bought some pricy food they like hoping to help them recover from whatever ailed them and they loved it but now are snubbing it. I've a bunch more so that's what they get. I put it on a small paper plate with a bigger one under to catch overflow and put Suzi's on my lap so she picks and comes back and picks and comes back. She seems to be gaining her weight back. He's always a ham so I give him less I'm talking her into it and you'd think I was nutty if you heard me. I sound like a commercial. 'It's so good Suzi...sooo tasty...yum...mommy loves it ". Then she comes and nibbles and goes off comes back and we do it again. After 3/ 4 times I just put it on the floor hoping he won't eat it on her.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And I have the perfect someone, it is just a shame that I haven't seen anything quite like that here ???????? Oh well, I suppose that one can't have everything! xoxoxo


Kohls is probably on the internet. Might be able to order it. I think it was very inexpensive.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Kohls is probably on the internet. Might be able to order it. I think it was very inexpensive.


Thanks for that info Polly, I will have a look and see what I can find! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a bright, sunny Norfolk. A bit colder today but nice not to have to lights on all day. Not a lot planned for the day and with all the food bought and only having to cook it I'm ready for Christmas. Have had enough of Christmas knitting so have now started on Easter until I get inspiration for doing something more practical. Have a good day. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Sunshine and lamps provide lights. Somehow the sunshine is much more soothing and enjoyable. Had to laugh when thinking of knitting Easter projects before Christmas.


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny Norfolk. A bit colder today but nice not to have to lights on all day. Not a lot planned for the day and with all the food bought and only having to cook it I'm ready for Christmas. Have had enough of Christmas knitting so have now started on Easter until I get inspiration for doing something more practical. Have a good day. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sunshine and lamps provide lights. Somehow the sunshine is much more soothing and enjoyable. Had to laugh when thinking of knitting Easter projects before Christmas.


Glad I've started your day with a smile. xx :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:18 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The warm weather continues and our Christmas will be grey. It'll make travelling to my brother's house for Christmas much easier. Although there is still snow around his house.
A brawl erupted at a showing of the Star Wars movie when someone's cell phone rang and the guy pulled it out and answered it. The showing that mum and I went to was much quieter. It was an odd mix in the audience. Everyone from people mum's age to kids who could be my grandkids age. Mum complained after that they should have picked an actress who didn't whisper. The same with Leia. She shouldn't have whispered. I had to spend an hour after the movie filling in the parts that she didn't hear. :sm16: I liked the movie, except for the ending. But my DD says that director (JJ Abrams) has problems with endings. I believe it. He also missed some golden opportunities to make nods to the previous movies, which he admits, he never saw.
My cold is pretty much done, just some congestion when I get up in the morning. But I have an infected tooth. It doesn't hurt except when I chomp down on it. I had 2 root canals on that tooth when I was 18. I just hope it doesn't get worse before Christmas. I'll have it looked after then. It will probably have to be removed. I already have 2 pins in it. Right now I think the pins are the only thing holding the tooth in place. I can eat perfectly well on the other side, so long as I stay away from nuts.
Stuart's socks are almost done. I've got the heels done, just have to do the legs now.
I've also started a crochet project. (I don't know why!) The yarn was just laying around and it spoke to me. :sm17:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. Sunshine and lamps provide lights. Somehow the sunshine is much more soothing and enjoyable. Had to laugh when thinking of knitting Easter projects before Christmas.


There are even hot cross buns in the shops. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a bright, sunny Norfolk. A bit colder today but nice not to have to lights on all day. Not a lot planned for the day and with all the food bought and only having to cook it I'm ready for Christmas. Have had enough of Christmas knitting so have now started on Easter until I get inspiration for doing something more practical. Have a good day. xx


There's a needle felting class at the LYS that has funny easter bunnies. I'm thinking of signing up for that. We just have to pick up some hors d'oeuvres to take to my brother's house. Probably just some cheeses and sausages. (Easily transportable)
Roll on Christmas :sm01:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I can understand what your mom is going through. Do some theaters has headphones for hearing impaired?
Good luck with your tooth. Hoping you do not spend a miserable Christmas nursing a toothache.
You are on the home stretch on the socks should be a quick finish now. Your yarn talks to you too? Sometime I see a pattern and I hear yarn from the closet call out to me. Almost always the talking yarn is the perfect choice for the pattern I am looking at.



nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:18 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The warm weather continues and our Christmas will be grey. It'll make travelling to my brother's house for Christmas much easier. Although there is still snow around his house.
> A brawl erupted at a showing of the Star Wars movie when someone's cell phone rang and the guy pulled it out and answered it. The showing that mum and I went to was much quieter. It was an odd mix in the audience. Everyone from people mum's age to kids who could be my grandkids age. Mum complained after that they should have picked an actress who didn't whisper. The same with Leia. She shouldn't have whispered. I had to spend an hour after the movie filling in the parts that she didn't hear. :sm16: I liked the movie, except for the ending. But my DD says that director (JJ Abrams) has problems with endings. I believe it. He also missed some golden opportunities to make nods to the previous movies, which he admits, he never saw.
> My cold is pretty much done, just some congestion when I get up in the morning. But I have an infected tooth. It doesn't hurt except when I chomp down on it. I had 2 root canals on that tooth when I was 18. I just hope it doesn't get worse before Christmas. I'll have it looked after then. It will probably have to be removed. I already have 2 pins in it. Right now I think the pins are the only thing holding the tooth in place. I can eat perfectly well on the other side, so long as I stay away from nuts.
> Stuart's socks are almost done. I've got the heels done, just have to do the legs now.
> I've also started a crochet project. (I don't know why!) The yarn was just laying around and it spoke to me. :sm17:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my word! I commented to Harold yesterday that I saw an ad for Valentines Day which is February 14 and I thought the ad was way early.



PurpleFi said:


> There are even hot cross buns in the shops. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:18 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The warm weather continues and our Christmas will be grey. It'll make travelling to my brother's house for Christmas much easier. Although there is still snow around his house.
> A brawl erupted at a showing of the Star Wars movie when someone's cell phone rang and the guy pulled it out and answered it. The showing that mum and I went to was much quieter. It was an odd mix in the audience. Everyone from people mum's age to kids who could be my grandkids age. Mum complained after that they should have picked an actress who didn't whisper. The same with Leia. She shouldn't have whispered. I had to spend an hour after the movie filling in the parts that she didn't hear. :sm16: I liked the movie, except for the ending. But my DD says that director (JJ Abrams) has problems with endings. I believe it. He also missed some golden opportunities to make nods to the previous movies, which he admits, he never saw.
> My cold is pretty much done, just some congestion when I get up in the morning. But I have an infected tooth. It doesn't hurt except when I chomp down on it. I had 2 root canals on that tooth when I was 18. I just hope it doesn't get worse before Christmas. I'll have it looked after then. It will probably have to be removed. I already have 2 pins in it. Right now I think the pins are the only thing holding the tooth in place. I can eat perfectly well on the other side, so long as I stay away from nuts.
> Stuart's socks are almost done. I've got the heels done, just have to do the legs now.
> I've also started a crochet project. (I don't know why!) The yarn was just laying around and it spoke to me. :sm17:


Nice socks and I love the colours of your crochet. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I didn't manage to finish my jacket yesterday, got distracted by sorting stuff out for our craft week end away at the end of January.

Will do a bit of laundry today and then try to finish the jacket. We are also having an engineer from our internet provider come to fit a new box this afternoon. Not sure what difference it will make, but we will see.

Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I'm saying he got locked out. But the info showing was not his so we had to get proof of purchase and go to a few places because where we got it wasn't corporate anymore. it seemed someone was trying to take it over with different info than his. Mine was starting to go that way so spent another day in freezing temperatures going to 4 stores but finally Apple got it fixed. Very smart polite young men and one young lady helped us. I'm so grateful because I love my patterns and couldn't text friends.
> Tonight I tried to make coffee using the kurex coffee maker. I've forgotten how to do it but played with buttons til it worked. Bought hazelnut coffee pods. I like the coffee. I've stayed awake and cats are on schedule. They seem concerned things won't go right again. I bought some pricy food they like hoping to help them recover from whatever ailed them and they loved it but now are snubbing it. I've a bunch more so that's what they get. I put it on a small paper plate with a bigger one under to catch overflow and put Suzi's on my lap so she picks and comes back and picks and comes back. She seems to be gaining her weight back. He's always a ham so I give him less I'm talking her into it and you'd think I was nutty if you heard me. I sound like a commercial. 'It's so good Suzi...sooo tasty...yum...mommy loves it ". Then she comes and nibbles and goes off comes back and we do it again. After 3/ 4 times I just put it on the floor hoping he won't eat it on her.


It's always hard making sure that the right cats get the food in a multi-cat situation. All of mine are a little overweight. They only get one can of cat food for all of them at night. It's split between 5 cat dishes. The rest of the day, there are dry kibbles for them to eat or complain about, which ever they prefer.
Bella-kitty has a tummy ache at the moment. She gets this every year at this time of the year. I'm not sure why. Usually I end up having to take her to the vet after Christmas and she gets anti-biotics and she is good for another year. She is snoring on the chair beside me at the moment. She has been sleeping on this chair in the family room since her tummy started bothering her, instead of her basket up in my room. I think I bother her sleep.
I hope your kitties are better soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I can understand what your mom is going through. Do some theaters has headphones for hearing impaired?
> Good luck with your tooth. Hoping you do not spend a miserable Christmas nursing a toothache.
> You are on the home stretch on the socks should be a quick finish now. Your yarn talks to you too? Sometime I see a pattern and I hear yarn from the closet call out to me. Almost always the talking yarn is the perfect choice for the pattern I am looking at.


This is an older theatre. I'm not sure how they stay open really. Headphones would make it a lot easier.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> There are even hot cross buns in the shops. xx


Have they ever been out of the shops? They seem to be on sale year round. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I didn't manage to finish my jacket yesterday, got distracted by sorting stuff out for our craft week end away at the end of January.
> 
> Will do a bit of laundry today and then try to finish the jacket. We are also having an engineer from our internet provider come to fit a new box this afternoon. Not sure what difference it will make, but we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


I need to make a call today to book a room at the LYS retreat in February. It's a lot more expensive than the last one, but promises to make food for us so we will have more time for knitting, unlike the last place. And it's not in the middle of snow country. The price will reduce if I can get a room mate.
Good luck with your new internet box.
Happy Monday.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice socks and I love the colours of your crochet. xx


Thank you. The yarn is Red Heart Super Saver stripes. It's knitting up as a gradient mostly. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> It's always hard making sure that the right cats get the food in a multi-cat situation. All of mine are a little overweight. They only get one can of cat food for all of them at night. It's split between 5 cat dishes. The rest of the day, there are dry kibbles for them to eat or complain about, which ever they prefer.
> Bella-kitty has a tummy ache at the moment. She gets this every year at this time of the year. I'm not sure why. Usually I end up having to take her to the vet after Christmas and she gets anti-biotics and she is good for another year. She is snoring on the chair beside me at the moment. She has been sleeping on this chair in the family room since her tummy started bothering her, instead of her basket up in my room. I think I bother her sleep.
> I hope your kitties are better soon.


Obviously she's gets over-excited on the run-up to Christmas. xx :sm23:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I always had a full freezer, but it was full of unspun fibres, spun fibre and purchased yarns; but I had to empty it all out, so that the freezer could go to Sissy, because they were about to get the meat component of Joe's (her DH) work Contract; because they were unable to buy one! The meat they have is absolutely delicious, farm bred, and farm fresh. It is the best tasting meat that I have had, since I was 10! ????????


That's a good freezer that can be pulled back into working on freezing after being used for storage.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha dogs are so funny ...... if I am too unwell to go outside, and kick her ball around the yard, she will ge on her bed, facing away from me, with her ears laid back & flat, and ignore me for as long as she can! When she does this, I do whatever I happen to be attempting, and she eventually comes to me, to make sure I am still ok! If she dèms that I am not in danger, she will go back to making out to ignore me, again! I dont think any of my previous dogs displayed that particular type of behaviour; but they would have done something to show they were ignoring me, except for my Shepherd -- Sheila, she was effectively a Rescue dog, but from previous neighbours; a young couple, who kept her in a tiny yard and the girl fed her by throwing food into the yard, from a slightly open door. She was only 18mths old, and desperately wanted some Human interaction, so when they asked if we could feed her, while they were away for the weekend, I took her into my home, and we had her for another 14 years, and she was such a wonderful girl ???? ????. She had pups just after we took her in, and she thought my girls were her pups, specially the youngest one, and that child spent most of the time, in with the pups, so I re-located the pups to a mucch coler place, inside the house! Sheila also protected her Human babies, against their genetic donor, as much as she was able! He couldn't go near the girls, when she was able!????❣ xoxoxo


Our last dog was very protective of my daughter when she was little. I knew that she could go playing in the front yard (2.5 acres) with her dog babysitter and nothing would be able to touch her without the dog intervening, (or at least making enough noise that I would come to see what was going on). Shaggy was never as happy at this house as she didn't have as big a yard at this house.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> While catching up here I fell asleep with my iPad balancing on the sofa arm and woke up 5:40 am. I was suppose to feed and do pet chores so the cats could come to this side of the house and I usually put them back around 5:30 am. Messed up! I had to spend the night with them in my bedroom on that side of the house and they were confused. Suzi kept coming to the bed asking to go as the usual routine and Mooch just sat by the window with a "you screwed up" look at me. They are such creatures of habit. One time she sat on the bed with her back to me. I've never fallen asleep before caring for them before. I'm glad I didn't drop my iPad.


Cats really like routines. Ours get confused when we break the routine.
It is really good that you didn't drop the iPad.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yep yarn is full freezer full, who cares what's happening outside. xx :sm23: :sm23:


So you could have a "storm of the century" and your Christmas would be good?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> So you could have a "storm of the century" and your Christmas would be good?


As long as the power stays on, yep. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> He does graphic designing. Though I'm biased it looks pretty. Clever. He's happy that's the main thing. I'm sure all will change when he's had enough.


DD does that as well. She always gets super busy around Christmas time and this year is no exception.
Doing something you love at a job, makes working more enjoyable.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You've lost me again judi. Does that make me brainless????????


Nope. The sudoku proves you are better with numbers than words. That's all.
I used to be better with numbers. Now I have to think too much to figure out the sudoku.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'd intended to have a pamper day today but I didn't quite make it, so I've put it off until tomorrow. Marg came up for a cup of tea and we just talked babies. Her grand baby is due in a couple of weeks. It's going to be an eye opener I think. First grandchild and so excited. I'm so happy for them. Marg is 67 and her son is 35. It's oldish do or shall I say matures have to start a family but that's what happens, and the apple won't fall from the tree unless it's ready.????????????.
> 
> I must take my knitting away with me on Tuesday and try and get some done while I'm there over 3 days. Stephen wattsApp this morning to say they were tidying the house today.! I honestly can't see the point after Christmas morning with all of us there and stuff all over. I always think it's a shame for them to have the mess.
> 
> Well, I think that is all I've got for you today. Margaret has brought me the TV times up today so I'm going to have a look through and set up my recorder for Christmas programs. Just to remind you all I love yawl. Did you see the baby marcelina walking today on watts app? She is gorgeous. Another week or so on her and she'll be having them run off their feet. She's so advanced. Pretty with it too... Another kp grandkids that's a looker, like the rest. Luv yawl again.


I'm so glad that you can keep in contact with What's App. I wish they could get on here soon. I've heard on the main board that new people are still not able to sign in and that whole area around Indiana still can't get on either. I'm hoping that changes in the new year. The numbers are dropping on KP.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> More than ready, we had Christmas today out for a meal with the family, it was very nice indeed! Missing the kids now they've gone home after 5 days!! Xxxx


I'm sure the house is quieter.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning. Not sure what my day will bring today, so am going with Flo once again. Visited with a friend for a couple of hours yesterday afternoon and did a bit of shopping in the morning. May have an errand to run this morning, but that will be it. Have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


You have a lovely day with a lot less rain this time.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I did it. Just been out to get the colour I wanted but ended up with a bagful of other colours (just in case) and a few balls of shawl yarn though don't know when I'll get round to those. Now I'm ready for Christmas. xx :sm23:


It's always good to have "just in case" yarn.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> No the one near Worzels, she opens every Sunday and closes Mondays.xxxx


If I haven't been there yet, that might be somewhere to go next visit?!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It looks scrumptious


STILL haven't had any yet, was too full after Christmas dinner yesterday!!! It'll be stale before I get to it at this rate!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Islander said:


> Merry Christmas to all my sisters. Mr J and I are cozy and keeping well. So far no snow for us and I hope it stays that way. Thank you for the lovely cards sent, you are all in my thoughts everyday.
> Hugs to everyone. ???? ❤ ???? xoxox


Merry Christmas, sister. I hope you have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> STILL haven't had any yet, was too full after Christmas dinner yesterday!!! It'll be stale before I get to it at this rate!! xxxx


The icing will protect it????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I[m on my ipad now. My laptop just shut itself down. I think I had a Kleenex too close to the air inlet. I’m hoping that is all that it is.
Time for me to sign off anyways.
I’ll try for the new thread tonight.
Everyone have a lovely day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have they ever been out of the shops? They seem to be on sale year round. xx


That's true. I wish everything was more seasonal. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> STILL haven't had any yet, was too full after Christmas dinner yesterday!!! It'll be stale before I get to it at this rate!! xxxx


I bought a chocolate log when the family were over from France, but no body ate it so I have got a blackcurrant jelly, with a splash of kirsh, frozen fruits of the forest and will make a chocolate custard and turn it into a Black Forest trifle.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Why do you think IRS not pretty? It sure is. Looks tasty too.


If you look closer, it's got a few holes in the icing and the rest is a bit lumpy bumpy! Let's just say it didn't turn out as pretty as I'd imagined! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I think I'm saying he got locked out. But the info showing was not his so we had to get proof of purchase and go to a few places because where we got it wasn't corporate anymore. it seemed someone was trying to take it over with different info than his. Mine was starting to go that way so spent another day in freezing temperatures going to 4 stores but finally Apple got it fixed. Very smart polite young men and one young lady helped us. I'm so grateful because I love my patterns and couldn't text friends.
> Tonight I tried to make coffee using the kurex coffee maker. I've forgotten how to do it but played with buttons til it worked. Bought hazelnut coffee pods. I like the coffee. I've stayed awake and cats are on schedule. They seem concerned things won't go right again. I bought some pricy food they like hoping to help them recover from whatever ailed them and they loved it but now are snubbing it. I've a bunch more so that's what they get. I put it on a small paper plate with a bigger one under to catch overflow and put Suzi's on my lap so she picks and comes back and picks and comes back. She seems to be gaining her weight back. He's always a ham so I give him less I'm talking her into it and you'd think I was nutty if you heard me. I sound like a commercial. 'It's so good Suzi...sooo tasty...yum...mommy loves it ". Then she comes and nibbles and goes off comes back and we do it again. After 3/ 4 times I just put it on the floor hoping he won't eat it on her.


Wouldn't it be great if they just talked to you so you knew what to do next?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:18 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The warm weather continues and our Christmas will be grey. It'll make travelling to my brother's house for Christmas much easier. Although there is still snow around his house.
> A brawl erupted at a showing of the Star Wars movie when someone's cell phone rang and the guy pulled it out and answered it. The showing that mum and I went to was much quieter. It was an odd mix in the audience. Everyone from people mum's age to kids who could be my grandkids age. Mum complained after that they should have picked an actress who didn't whisper. The same with Leia. She shouldn't have whispered. I had to spend an hour after the movie filling in the parts that she didn't hear. :sm16: I liked the movie, except for the ending. But my DD says that director (JJ Abrams) has problems with endings. I believe it. He also missed some golden opportunities to make nods to the previous movies, which he admits, he never saw.
> My cold is pretty much done, just some congestion when I get up in the morning. But I have an infected tooth. It doesn't hurt except when I chomp down on it. I had 2 root canals on that tooth when I was 18. I just hope it doesn't get worse before Christmas. I'll have it looked after then. It will probably have to be removed. I already have 2 pins in it. Right now I think the pins are the only thing holding the tooth in place. I can eat perfectly well on the other side, so long as I stay away from nuts.
> Stuart's socks are almost done. I've got the heels done, just have to do the legs now.
> I've also started a crochet project. (I don't know why!) The yarn was just laying around and it spoke to me. :sm17:


Love the colours in your crochet and the socks look good too! We are seeing Star Wars tomorrow, instead of our usual Christmas Eve pilgrimage to Hastings, looking forward to it. DD and family are seeing it today, it's the only thing her partner will go to see at the cinema!!! Sorry about your tooth, speaking as someone who has had a few tooth problems this year, have it out, you'll be able to eat the nuts then!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nice socks and I love the colours of your crochet. xx


That's what I said too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to make a call today to book a room at the LYS retreat in February. It's a lot more expensive than the last one, but promises to make food for us so we will have more time for knitting, unlike the last place. And it's not in the middle of snow country. The price will reduce if I can get a room mate.
> Good luck with your new internet box.
> Happy Monday.


I'd come with you but I'll be in 'Nam!!! Sounds good though! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so glad that you can keep in contact with What's App. I wish they could get on here soon. I've heard on the main board that new people are still not able to sign in and that whole area around Indiana still can't get on either. I'm hoping that changes in the new year. The numbers are dropping on KP.


Never on here though, I hope!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm sure the house is quieter.


I suppose it is but unless they are squabbling or having a rough and tumble, which doesn't happen often, they are pretty quiet. Mostly because, of course, they are glued to their phones!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> The icing will protect it????


I sure hope so!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a chocolate log when the family were over from France, but no body ate it so I have got a blackcurrant jelly, with a splash of kirsh, frozen fruits of the forest and will make a chocolate custard and turn it into a Black Forest trifle.


Lovely!! I have made that in the past, it makes a delicious change. In fact, I have some cherries in the freezer...........! Thainks for the inspiration!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I have made that in the past, it makes a delicious change. In fact, I have some cherries in the freezer...........! Thainks for the inspiration!! xxxx


You're welcome xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Hoping the new box will make your internet super fantastic. We feel fortunate that most times we have very little problem with our internet. It could be faster, but most times I have nothing pressing I need to do so the few extra seconds it takes should not bother me.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I didn't manage to finish my jacket yesterday, got distracted by sorting stuff out for our craft week end away at the end of January.
> 
> Will do a bit of laundry today and then try to finish the jacket. We are also having an engineer from our internet provider come to fit a new box this afternoon. Not sure what difference it will make, but we will see.
> 
> Happy Monday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

The computers sort of talk to us. Mine asks me if I want it to fix itself. Of course fix yourself I do not know how to fix it.



London Girl said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they just talked to you so you knew what to do next?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I've filled a whole page and haven't finished yet!!

Have been to do a little shopping this morning, not enough to go to the supermarket so we got the few bits we needed down at the shop where DH buys his newspaper. It was chilly and breezy out there but a lovely blue sky, really enjoyed the fresh air. Still have the cold and cough although I slept well. Had a call from one of the shop volunteers last evening, during which I told her my cold was really bad and I might not make it in today. Would you believe she rang me at 9 o'clock this morning to ask me to go in early today as they were short staffed??!!! I politely told her that I had still been in bed with my heavy cold when she rang, she sounded quite surprised!! See why I'm leaving?!!!! :sm23: 

Just had a lovely burly policeman knock at my door, apparently a house 5 doors down was burgled on Friday evening. I'm quite surprised, these are modest little first-home type dwellings and there are big detached houses just across the way but I suppose at this time of the year, there are Christmas present around for the taking. Such a shame.

On that note, have a good one everybody, catch you later, lots of love xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little dark corner of the world. Temperatures this week are record breaking. 55f 13c is wonderful. Sort of miss the cold snowy weather that seems to be part of the wonder of Christmas.
Today I must wrap presents. I was hoping Angel would pop in yesterday and do it for me, but alas she took Lilly and went for manicures. 
Have a wonderful Monday and a better tomorrow.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> If I haven't been there yet, that might be somewhere to go next visit?!! xxxx


Just say when. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Im on my ipad now. My laptop just shut itself down. I think I had a Kleenex too close to the air inlet. I'm hoping that is all that it is.
> Time for me to sign off anyways.
> I'll try for the new thread tonight.
> Everyone have a lovely day.


You have a lovely day, too, Mav! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm just about ready to go to the family's tomorrow. I need to pack my case for three days then I can go. 

I didn't sleep at all well last night. I don't know what the matter was, well I do really, I sometimes go over that awful traumatic night when Albert had his cardiacs. I try not to think but it goes on. Anyway I'm ok again. I looked at the clock and it was after 6am so I said I'd lie here til 7.30 then I'd get up. Well... I fell asleep then. So I've been so tired all day. 

I wouldn't fancy my chances out at the shops today. Too hectic for me. I went to take Karen and the dog their presents because I won't see her tomorrow. I go away and back Friday, they go to Disney Paris on Friday. I hope they are ok. Karen gets a bit worked up being the way she is. I'm sure they'll have a great time.

I don't know where Margaret is today, she is a shopaholic. I've had a lovely lie in the bath and that's me done for today. I was falling asleep on my chair so I motivated myself and came to read kp. Have a wonderful night..day... Love yawl.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm just about ready to go to the family's tomorrow. I need to pack my case for three days then I can go.
> 
> I didn't sleep at all well last night. I don't know what the matter was, well I do really, I sometimes go over that awful traumatic night when Albert had his cardiacs. I try not to think but it goes on. Anyway I'm ok again. I looked at the clock and it was after 6am so I said I'd lie here til 7.30 then I'd get up. Well... I fell asleep then. So I've been so tired all day.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had a rough night's sleep last night, Susan. I hope tonight is much better.

I'm working on getting my laundry done today. That's my excitement. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday Janet, hope you have a wonderful day. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Janet, hope you have a wonderful day. xx


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Janet! ???????? xxxooo


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
Sorry I haven’t been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness. 
It’s Christmas Eve & we haven’t even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make 
an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn’t find
them there. Hope you have a wonderful time, whatever you are doing. 
Anyway you lovely people I have missed you all and I will be back soon, that’s a threat! 
Much love to you all. xxx. ????????????????❤❤❤❤


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Happy Christmas to you too Chris, come back soon we're missing you. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Happy Christmas Eve from a half sunny, half cloudy Norfolk. Blue skies out the front, grey clounds out the back. Have done all the veg. for tomorrow, everything is out of the freezer, today's dinner is sorted so now have to rest of the day to myself. Hope you're all ready, if so have a relaxing day. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Hi Chris, lovely to see you. Hope you have a great Christmas and that the new year brings you and your family better things. Much love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Janet and have a fantastic day with your family. love and hugs xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from rainy Surrey but it is still mild. Iced the Christmas cake yesterday. It's the usual scene of Santa's slay stuck in the snow. Nothing left to do now so I really must finish my jacket today.

The man came to fit our new internet box and so far it seems much better. As we are less that 200 metres from the box in the road we get a very good speed and this has made it even better. Which will keep Mr P very happy. It only took about 2 hours to update all (one phone, two computers and one tv) our equipment and now we are all sorted. Just wish I understood all the technology!

Happy Tuesday everyone and have a great Christmas Eve. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishing you a very happy Christmas Eve birthday Janet! Have a great day, a lovely Christmas and a happy and healthy 2020!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


We've missed you Chris but glad you are getting your head above water again!! Have a wonderful Christmas with your girls and boys and we'll see you back here maybe in the new year?! xxxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from rainy Surrey but it is still mild. Iced the Christmas cake yesterday. It's the usual scene of Santa's slay stuck in the snow. Nothing left to do now so I really must finish my jacket today.
> 
> The man came to fit our new internet box and so far it seems much better. As we are less that 200 metres from the box in the road we get a very good speed and this has made it even better. Which will keep Mr P very happy. It only took about 2 hours to update all (one phone, two computers and one tv) our equipment and now we are all sorted. Just wish I understood all the technology!
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone and have a great Christmas Eve. xxx


Don't worry about understanding it, just enjoy it!! Looking forward to seeing your finished jacket!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and rainy London! Still hanging on to this cold, can't seem to shift it and it is leaving me very low on energy!

We are off to see Star Wars later after a bite of lunch, quite relieved we aren't going to Hastings this year, it looks set to rain a lot more!!

Have a lovely day everyone and don't wear yourselves out with the preparations!!

Lots of love to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and rainy London! Still hanging on to this cold, can't seem to shift it and it is leaving me very low on energy!
> 
> We are off to see Star Wars later after a bite of lunch, quite relieved we aren't going to Hastings this year, it looks set to rain a lot more!!
> 
> ...


It's started raining here now, I'm still coughing away with my cold but it is slowly going. Yes a warm cinema might be more pleasant than a wet Hastings, it's funny it doesn't feel as though we've had too much rain here but just about 10 miles down the road everywhere is flooded. Enjoy Star Wars, not my cup of tea at all but each to their own. Everything ready here so a lazy day in store. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Heehee


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> It's started raining here now, I'm still coughing away with my cold but it is slowly going. Yes a warm cinema might be more pleasant than a wet Hastings, it's funny it doesn't feel as though we've had too much rain here but just about 10 miles down the road everywhere is flooded. Enjoy Star Wars, not my cup of tea at all but each to their own. Everything ready here so a lazy day in store. xxxx


I'm not that crazy about it but I've seen the rest so........! We are seeing it on the iSense screen, supposed to be really brilliant. I hope so, it cost three times as much as usual!! xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Heehee


The first one is so true and why not leave all the kids at home? xx :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I'm not that crazy about it but I've seen the rest so........! We are seeing it on the iSense screen, supposed to be really brilliant. I hope so, it cost three times as much as usual!! xxxx


Well it's Christmas, IT IS Christmas, I keep telling myself. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Well it's Christmas, IT IS Christmas, I keep telling myself. xxxx


It is also Hannukah. So happy Hunnakah as well


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been embroidering a fox on my sewing machine to make a bag for Miriam, like our knitting bags. The whole pattern took nearly two hours to sew so I was wandering off to do other stuff in between thread changes. I got down there this morning to find things had gone badly wrong and the whole thing had popped out of the frame after 3/4 of it had been sewn! I sorted it all out and got it back into the frame as close as possible to where it was in the frame before and it seems to have sewn the rest of it pretty well - except he now has 3 ears!!!! I should be able to do something with it with a bit of hand embroidering, sigh!!! You gotta laugh!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I like to bonk my dogs!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You've lost me again judi. Does that make me brainless????????


Definitely not brainless, my brain is just different; althou I might be talking a whole lot of crud! ???????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I've been embroidering a fox on my sewing machine to make a bag for Miriam, like our knitting bags. The whole pattern took nearly two hours to sew so I was wandering off to do other stuff in between thread changes. I got down there this morning to find things had gone badly wrong and the whole thing had popped out of the frame after 3/4 of it had been sewn! I sorted it all out and got it back into the frame as close as possible to where it was in the frame before and it seems to have sewn the rest of it pretty well - except he now has 3 ears!!!! I should be able to do something with it with a bit of hand embroidering, sigh!!! You gotta laugh!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


At least you are still able to use your machine. I have made the difficult decision to sell my sewing machine, and the Horn cupboard that goes with it. My sister is buying them, and she has also offered to make a quilt, that I bought to make during my retirement; but that hasn't quite worked out as I thought it would! Any sewing I do after the machine has gone to its new home, will be hand sewing.???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Helo Chris, Welcolm back!???????? I hope you have a wonderful day, with your family tomorrow, but don't let yourself get to exhausted! ????‍♀????????????‍♂???????????????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm so glad that you can keep in contact with What's App. I wish they could get on here soon. I've heard on the main board that new people are still not able to sign in and that whole area around Indiana still can't get on either. I'm hoping that changes in the new year. The numbers are dropping on KP.


.


London Girl said:


> Never on here though, I hope!!!


If it gets to the point, that the rest of us, begin having problems, where we stop being able to get on KP, we will have to find another platform, that all of us are ableto sign into, with no problems. I know there are other options, that we would be able to check, and one of them might even be suitable for you, at work Mav; if we have to take this avenue! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I've been embroidering a fox on my sewing machine to make a bag for Miriam, like our knitting bags. The whole pattern took nearly two hours to sew so I was wandering off to do other stuff in between thread changes. I got down there this morning to find things had gone badly wrong and the whole thing had popped out of the frame after 3/4 of it had been sewn! I sorted it all out and got it back into the frame as close as possible to where it was in the frame before and it seems to have sewn the rest of it pretty well - except he now has 3 ears!!!! I should be able to do something with it with a bit of hand embroidering, sigh!!! You gotta laugh!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


 :sm23: :sm12: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I suppose it is but unless they are squabbling or having a rough and tumble, which doesn't happen often, they are pretty quiet. Mostly because, of course, they are glued to their phones!!! xxx


That is the same with one set of my GK's, but they are quieter, than when the younger two used to fight all of the time, unless one of them was sleeping! ????????????????❣ But I still love them dearly, don't know what I would do without them, now! ????????????????????????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Janet 

Enjoy your day ????????????


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Merry Christmas to you as well Chris. I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. 
Thanks for the card x


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Christmas Eve from a half sunny, half cloudy Norfolk. Blue skies out the front, grey clounds out the back. Have done all the veg. for tomorrow, everything is out of the freezer, today's dinner is sorted so now have to rest of the day to myself. Hope you're all ready, if so have a relaxing day. xx


That is excellent, it is great to have everything sorted, then if you are having guests, you will be able to be with them, instead of in the kitchen. All of ours is also sorted, and this year, we don't have to leave our home to visit others! I have had to do that for most of my adult life, and I began to look forward to people (family) coming to see us, even if they did have to go on to their partners family, for the meals! 
I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I will put this on here, before I forget!????????????

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Wishing all of you, a very Merry Christmas, and a wonderful day, regardless of the weather, and Good Health through the New Year
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????☃ ❄⛄????????????
xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a chocolate log when the family were over from France, but no body ate it so I have got a blackcurrant jelly, with a splash of kirsh, frozen fruits of the forest and will make a chocolate custard and turn it into a Black Forest trifle.





London Girl said:


> Lovely!! I have made that in the past, it makes a delicious change. In fact, I have some cherries in the freezer...........! Thainks for the inspiration!! xxxx


Your adapted dessert sounds delicious. I might have to try and make one, for me, just to try it! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> The computers sort of talk to us. Mine asks me if I want it to fix itself. Of course fix yourself I do not know how to fix it.


Wish mine would do that, instead of resetting my password! ????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my gosh, I've filled a whole page and haven't finished yet!!
> 
> Have been to do a little shopping this morning, not enough to go to the supermarket so we got the few bits we needed down at the shop where DH buys his newspaper. It was chilly and breezy out there but a lovely blue sky, really enjoyed the fresh air. Still have the cold and cough although I slept well. Had a call from one of the shop volunteers last evening, during which I told her my cold was really bad and I might not make it in today. Would you believe she rang me at 9 o'clock this morning to ask me to go in early today as they were short staffed??!!! I politely told her that I had still been in bed with my heavy cold when she rang, she sounded quite surprised!! See why I'm leaving?!!!! :sm23:
> 
> ...


You have a great day, and make sure that no theives make it into your house! 
Over here, the scammers are already trying to Scam people who have lost everything to the fires, as if they haven't already suffered enough, they get harrassed by those mongrels!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catzIm on my ipad now. My laptop just shut itself down. I think I had a Kleenex too close to the air inlet. I'm hoping that is all that it is.
Time for me to sign off anyways.
I'll try for the new thread tonight.
Everyone have a lovely day.[/quote said:


> Miss Pam said:
> 
> 
> > You have a lovely day, too, Mav! xxxooo
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I'm just about ready to go to the family's tomorrow. I need to pack my case for three days then I can go.
> 
> I didn't sleep at all well last night. I don't know what the matter was, well I do really, I sometimes go over that awful traumatic night when Albert had his cardiacs. I try not to think but it goes on. Anyway I'm ok again. I looked at the clock and it was after 6am so I said I'd lie here til 7.30 then I'd get up. Well... I fell asleep then. So I've been so tired all day.
> 
> ...


Have a wonderful time with your family, and I hope they spoil you, for Christmas! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you look closer, it's got a few holes in the icing and the rest is a bit lumpy bumpy! Let's just say it didn't turn out as pretty as I'd imagined! xxxx


You just made it to look like a real log; a lot of logs look a bit rough, but they are still perfect for what they are! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> There are even hot cross buns in the shops. xx





Barn-dweller said:


> Have they ever been out of the shops? They seem to be on sale year round. xx


That is shocking! I don't mind shops having fruit buns, throughout the year, but Hot Cross Buns should only be available, on a *SHORT* lead up to Easter! While I am on about this, there should be a decent length of time, between products for each celebration being pot in the shops. Everything is so commercial now, and events lose the significance, when the themed products are being sold, so far ahead of when they need to be!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Merry Christmas, Chris! So great to see you on here. And look forward to seeing more of you in the new year! I hope you and your family have a wonderful holiday season and a great year in 2020. xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> You just made it to look like a real log; a lot of logs look a bit rough, but they are still perfect for what they are! xoxoxo.


Have just been tracking Santa, he's doing the some of Asia and will soon be on his way to Australia which is his next port of call so don't be too late going to bed or he'll miss you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

This is stephens birthfay cake but im sharing it with my saxy


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is stephens birthfay cake but im sharing it with my saxy


Yummy and a very Happy Birthday to Stephen! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> At least you are still able to use your machine. I have made the difficult decision to sell my sewing machine, and the Horn cupboard that goes with it. My sister is buying them, and she has also offered to make a quilt, that I bought to make during my retirement; but that hasn't quite worked out as I thought it would! Any sewing I do after the machine has gone to its new home, will be hand sewing.???????????? xoxoxo


That's very sad. It would break my heart if I could no longer use my machine, my sympathies to you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I will put this on here, before I forget!????????????
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Wishing all of you, a very Merry Christmas, and a wonderful day, regardless of the weather, and Good Health through the New Year
> ...


Thanks Judi, the same to you and yours!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is shocking! I don't mind shops having fruit buns, throughout the year, but Hot Cross Buns should only be available, on a *SHORT* lead up to Easter! While I am on about this, there should be a decent length of time, between products for each celebration being pot in the shops. Everything is so commercial now, and events lose the significance, when the themed products are being sold, so far ahead of when they need to be!


I completely agree with you Judi and don't even get me started on the Christmas music!! My usual radio station went 100% Christmas at the end of November!!! :sm16: :sm14: :sm25: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is stephens birthfay cake but im sharing it with my saxy


Oooh, that's a beauty, what is it made of and what's on the top? I like to know these things!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening! I'm back from Star Wars, it was ok and I'm glad we went to see it on the special wide screen with noises coming at you from all directions but I have trouble remembering what happened in previous episodes, who is related to to whom and of course, there was an awful lot of waving about of light sabres! Had a little nap in the middle but the last hour or so was pretty good, I'd give it 7/10 but DH gave it 9/10 AND he stayed awake!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening! I'm back from Star Wars, it was ok and I'm glad we went to see it on the special wide screen with noises coming at you from all directions but I have trouble remembering what happened in previous episodes, who is related to to whom and of course, there was an awful lot of waving about of light sabres! Had a little nap in the middle but the last hour or so was pretty good, I'd give it 7/10 but DH gave it 9/10 AND he stayed awake!!! xxxx


Your cinema trip was probably more successful than mine...we saw Cats; costumes 9/10, storyline 4/10, dancing and singing 8/10


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Your cinema trip was probably more successful than mine...we saw Cats; costumes 9/10, storyline 4/10, dancing and singing 8/10


It's had quite a lot of lousy reviews so glad some of it was OK. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy christmas from little tef


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Finally finished my jacket


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finally finished my jacket


It looks great! Well done! ???? xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finally finished my jacket


That looks very warm and cosy, what yarn did you use? xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That looks very warm and cosy, what yarn did you use? xxxx


Aran weight alpaca in cream and various dk yarns. It has made a heavy and warm jacket.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, and a happy Christmas Eve. I'm sorry I'm late but I couldn't go to bed because we had company. I've just tasted Stephens carrot and coriander home made soup and it's beautiful. I'm official soup tester for tomorrow.

June....forgive me not sending your cards to your correct address. I know I said I'd sort it tonight, well I'm sorry I haven't but it's a bit late. Please forgive me. I'll send tomorrow if I get some time to myself. 

Saxy...hope you've had a wonderful birthday. Love you. 

Well..that's it. I love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


My dearest sister Chris. I hope YOU ARE BACK with us as soon as you can be.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> I like to bonk my dogs!!


What ever floats your boat love.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oooh, that's a beauty, what is it made of and what's on the top? I like to know these things!!! xxxx


I think it was some kind of cheesy cream maybe mask a pony? ???? What do I know? Hahah I just ate it. When I gave permission for Stephen to marry sue haha she took over the job of feeding and clothing him as well. I just eat it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finally finished my jacket


Love it....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas and may the reason for the season not escape us.⛪


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh my?! This looks so delicious.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finally finished my jacket


Very nice! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

The photo I am posting today, was made to look as much like her owner; as I could make it. I think I made it about 3 or 4 years ago, when her owner was around 9. 
After I saw Jacki's finished Nativity, I thought I would post a photo of this doll. It is about half the size of Jacki's Nativity, but I think it is a good size, and a little easier for smaller children to hold. 

I also do not know how many saw this, before it was given to the child concerned.

I have decided that I will be making more of these, for the children who have not yet received theirs! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is stephens birthfay cake but im sharing it with my saxy


That looks very delicious, If I could only reach it, you would come back, and find just a little tiny sliver of cake missing; but I didn't take it, tho! ???????????????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Happy Christmas Eve from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Ike still on my iPad as the laptop keeps turning itself off. I think it is having issues with one of the updates from this week. I’ll have to roll it back to a restore point and it will be good again.
I don’t think I’ll be setting up the new thread until Boxing Day. Too many things to do at the moment. 
I finished Stuart’s socks right before I gave them to him. I was even knitting them while I was waiting in line at the car wash. I ended up washing the back seat of the car as well because I didn’t realize that mum had put it down the window when she was in there earlier.
It’s time for the kitties to go to bed now for Christmas Eve.
Every one have a good night. And a wonderful day tomorrow with your families.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That's very sad. It would break my heart if I could no longer use my machine, my sympathies to you!! xxxx


Thank you, I am quite sad about it but both items will be in a good home; and Anne (my sister) is going to finish my quilt, that I was going to put together, when I retired; but that didn't happen. Once the machine has been relocated, I will be finishing some projects that I began, many years ago! xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Merry Christmas and may the reason for the season not escape us.⛪


Merry Christmas to you too and well said. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning and Happy Christmas everyone from a sunny Norfolk. All ready to go in the kitchen, now need to explore the TV programmes to see what's on for the rest of the day. Hope everyone's day goes well and dinner's are successful. Will call in during the day and see what you are all up to. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas, love the lights going up the stairs. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Aran weight alpaca in cream and various dk yarns. It has made a heavy and warm jacket.


 :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Evening girls, and a happy Christmas Eve. I'm sorry I'm late but I couldn't go to bed because we had company. I've just tasted Stephens carrot and coriander home made soup and it's beautiful. I'm official soup tester for tomorrow.
> 
> June....forgive me not sending your cards to your correct address. I know I said I'd sort it tonight, well I'm sorry I haven't but it's a bit late. Please forgive me. I'll send tomorrow if I get some time to myself.
> 
> ...


Nothing to sort Susan, I'll happily wait until you want to send me one for something else - if you want to!! I wasn't going to put it on here, thought it made us both look daft!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> What ever floats your boat love.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas dear Rebecca!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a cold but sunny London! *Happy Christmas everyone!!* Not doing anything today except watching 'Elf' this afternoon and having dinner this evening. I have an embroidered fox to sort out and a couple of curtain rings to glue back together after DH opened the curtains with too much enthusiasm this morning but apart from that it will be a big chill

Hope you all have a wonderful day, however you are spending it, see you on the other side!! Lots and lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a cold but sunny London! *Happy Christmas everyone!!* Not doing anything today except watching 'Elf' this afternoon and having dinner this evening. I have an embroidered fox to sort out and a couple of curtain rings to glue back together after DH opened the curtains with too much enthusiasm this morning but apart from that it will be a big chill
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful day, however you are spending it, see you on the other side!! Lots and lots of love to you all!! xxxxxxx


Happy Christmas, just chilling here as well, watched the last half of Elf last night. What is it with you family and curtains, first Liv and now DH? Hope you can lose your fox's third ear easily. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey and a VERY HAPPY MIDWINTER, HANNUKAH and CHRISTMAS TO MY WORLDWIDE SISTERS.

Presents started last night with Bentley bringing in our just before we went to bed! There is now a live mouse hiding somewhere in the lounge.

We've had a phone call from the gks in France, their Mum has to work today and tomorrow so has gone in dressed as a elf with a cat headband, dangling earring and bells on her socks.

We are having a lazy morning and then we are having a late lunch with DD and family and her in laws.

Hope everyone has a relaxing and peaceful day and happy Wednesday everyone xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Happy Christmas Eve from Port Hope Ontario Canada. Ike still on my iPad as the laptop keeps turning itself off. I think it is having issues with one of the updates from this week. I'll have to roll it back to a restore point and it will be good again.
> I don't think I'll be setting up the new thread until Boxing Day. Too many things to do at the moment.
> I finished Stuart's socks right before I gave them to him. I was even knitting them while I was waiting in line at the car wash. I ended up washing the back seat of the car as well because I didn't realize that mum had put it down the window when she was in there earlier.
> It's time for the kitties to go to bed now for Christmas Eve.
> Every one have a good night. And a wonderful day tomorrow with your families.


Oh dear, I hope the seat didn't get too wet, and that it will dry properly! 
Have a wonderful sleep, and a- great time tomorrow! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas to you, and your family also, your tree is beautiful! xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Have just been tracking Santa, he's doing the some of Asia and will soon be on his way to Australia which is his next port of call so don't be too late going to bed or he'll miss you. xx :sm23: :sm23:


???????????? Thanks for the warning Jacki, thankfully I made it to bed, with time to spare! Santa had to put his 6 white ???????????? Boomers ???????????? in the reins, as it is far too hot for the reindeer, So I had a little bit of time to spare.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and a VERY HAPPY MIDWINTER, HANNUKAH and CHRISTMAS TO MY WORLDWIDE SISTERS.
> 
> Presents started last night with Bentley bringing in our just before we went to bed! There is now a live mouse hiding somewhere in the lounge.
> 
> ...


Hi Dear! Nice that Bentley wanted to show his appreciation for all your spoiling him throughout the year, I bet he is deeply offended that you are not having roast mouse for lunch!! Hope you find Squeaky before someone treads on him!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


Ooh love that fox, especially the regular eared one. xxxx :sm24:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Merry Christmas, love the lights going up the stairs. xx


That's because they are too long to go around the tree anymore


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


You did a grand job there


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Merry Christmas to you too and well said. xx


And a very Merry Christmas to all of you sisters from me, too! And, I agree, well said, jinx. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


Well done fixing him! Yes, he is handsome! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

lifeline said:


> That's because they are too long to go around the tree anymore


 :sm23: Good idea then to do that. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You did a grand job there


Thanks Rebecca!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy happy Christmas to all of my wonderful sisters. I'm not writing much because I've had 3 vodka and cokes and boy o boy have they hit the spot. I hope you've all had a great day, I know I have. See you all tomorrow luv yawl. Xxxxx did have a few tears tonight. Xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


He is gorgeous!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy happy Christmas to all of my wonderful sisters. I'm not writing much because I've had 3 vodka and cokes and boy o boy have they hit the spot. I hope you've all had a great day, I know I have. See you all tomorrow luv yawl. Xxxxx did have a few tears tonight. Xxx


 ha haha ......... I wish I had something to drink, then I would know I will be able to walk straight tomorrow. I can't even sit straight in a chair, without the world spinning!????????????
If something isn't fixed soon, I am going to look like a blind drunk, when I am trying to get to somewhere else!????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's a good freezer that can be pulled back into working on freezing after being used for storage.


We only stopped using it, because we didn't need to nave so much food in the house, once the kids all left home; so rather than put it in the shed, to rot away, I used it to store my fibres. I was just so glad that it did work again. ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my gosh, I've filled a whole page and haven't finished yet!!
> 
> Have been to do a little shopping this morning, not enough to go to the supermarket so we got the few bits we needed down at the shop where DH buys his newspaper. It was chilly and breezy out there but a lovely blue sky, really enjoyed the fresh air. Still have the cold and cough although I slept well. Had a call from one of the shop volunteers last evening, during which I told her my cold was really bad and I might not make it in today. Would you believe she rang me at 9 o'clock this morning to ask me to go in early today as they were short staffed??!!! I politely told her that I had still been in bed with my heavy cold when she rang, she sounded quite surprised!! See why I'm leaving?!!!! :sm23:
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my gosh, I've filled a whole page and haven't finished yet!!
> 
> Have been to do a little shopping this morning, not enough to go to the supermarket so we got the few bits we needed down at the shop where DH buys his newspaper. It was chilly and breezy out there but a lovely blue sky, really enjoyed the fresh air. Still have the cold and cough although I slept well. Had a call from one of the shop volunteers last evening, during which I told her my cold was really bad and I might not make it in today. Would you believe she rang me at 9 o'clock this morning to ask me to go in early today as they were short staffed??!!! I politely told her that I had still been in bed with my heavy cold when she rang, she sounded quite surprised!! See why I'm leaving?!!!! :sm23:
> 
> ...


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> It's always hard making sure that the right cats get the food in a multi-cat situation. All of mine are a little overweight. They only get one can of cat food for all of them at night. It's split between 5 cat dishes. The rest of the day, there are dry kibbles for them to eat or complain about, which ever they prefer.
> Bella-kitty has a tummy ache at the moment. She gets this every year at this time of the year. I'm not sure why. Usually I end up having to take her to the vet after Christmas and she gets anti-biotics and she is good for another year. She is snoring on the chair beside me at the moment. She has been sleeping on this chair in the family room since her tummy started bothering her, instead of her basket up in my room. I think I bother her sleep.
> I hope your kitties are better soon.


Thanks. They seem better but the older one is on the thin side. I'm gIving her ritzy food which she eats on my lap and seems to be a bit heavier. Yesterday I found a one inch brown caterpillar with a orangey brown center band...inside my back door. We have snow and very cold temperatures. Not sure what the life cycle of caterpillars is. I put it in a jar with a cap to get in and a few drops of water. I gave it a piece of lettuce and some paper towel to get on. I have a fig tree and might pinch a piece of leaf off. Not sure how to care for it but hate to see it die.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcolm to Boxing day!
I had an interesting morning, yesterday! I was having a shower, and now something strange, at the jeans between the floor, and the wall of the shower cubicle, on trying to have a clearer (remember I am not seeing too well, ATM) look at what was there, it looked like a small light yellow, baby snake! So I called DH to have a look, & he saidit was some silicon beading, that had come loose. I'm still not sure if I believe him or not, but I did take a photo, so I will post it, and you can tell me how foolish I am; or that it does look like a snake to whoever has a look at it! ????????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Cats really like routines. Ours get confused when we break the routine.
> It is really good that you didn't drop the iPad.


First. And hoping last time I miss my "chore schedule". Don't know how iPad stayed put. Glad it did.

Our garbage company changed pick up schedule and it goes out tonight Christmas Day. Hardly a holiday event ????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wouldn't it be great if they just talked to you so you knew what to do next?!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


Yes! But I'm tuned in most of the time.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Just see I'm at last % battery so I'll say hope you all had a merry holiday.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a close-up of the little Beast, or a strip of loose Silicone Beading!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Thanks. They seem better but the older one is on the thin side. I'm gIving her ritzy food which she eats on my lap and seems to be a bit heavier. Yesterday I found a one inch brown caterpillar with a orangey brown center band...inside my back door. We have snow and very cold temperatures. Not sure what the life cycle of caterpillars is. I put it in a jar with a cap to get in and a few drops of water. I gave it a piece of lettuce and some paper towel to get on. I have a fig tree and might pinch a piece of leaf off. Not sure how to care for it but hate to see it die.


Polly; if you, or your son could lookup the Caterpillar, and find out what type it is, and it should have what leaves it eats! If that information can be found, then you might be fortunate enough, to see it build its caccoon, and change unto the Butterfly.
Are you able to post a photo, someone else might research it! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

First of all Happy Birthday Trish, hope you have a peaceful day. xx

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, well the big day is over and hopefully life will soon be back to normal, nothing planned for today except to catch up on some recorded programmes and some knitting. Have a good day. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Welcolm to Boxing day!
> I had an interesting morning, yesterday! I was having a shower, and now something strange, at the jeans between the floor, and the wall of the shower cubicle, on trying to have a clearer (remember I am not seeing too well, ATM) look at what was there, it looked like a small light yellow, baby snake! So I called DH to have a look, & he saidit was some silicon beading, that had come loose. I'm still not sure if I believe him or not, but I did take a photo, so I will post it, and you can tell me how foolish I am; or that it does look like a snake to whoever has a look at it! ð³ð¤£ðð¤£ð


*Rebecca, don't look!!*
Knowing that you do have snakes over there and how things can become distorted when you have water in your cataracty eyes, I can fully understand how you would think it was something like that. I remember when we first moved to Cornwall, seeing one of these and screaming cos I thought it was a snake! It is actually a slow-worm and a harmless protected species!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wishing our Trish the happiest of birthdays, lots of love!! xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey and soggy London Boxing day!! I was wondering what this day is called in the USA? I see Judi is calling it the same as us, Canada may be the same, maybe someone can tell me?!

Not doing much today, if it stops raining, I may try and get out for a short walk later, just to get some fresh air. Have a good one everybody, hope you are all well, and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *Rebecca, don't look!!*
> Knowing that you do have snakes over there and how things can become distorted when you have water in your cataracty eyes, I can fully understand how you would think it was something like that. I remember when we first moved to Cornwall, seeing one of these and screaming cos I thought it was a snake! It is actually a slow-worm and a harmless protected species!


We also have legless lizards, which many people mistake for snakes, but I haven't seen one of them yet!????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Pouring with rain again so won't venture out.

We had a lovely day yesterday at the inlaws, lots of food, drink, chat and silly behaviour and not just from the gks.

Came home to find the little mouse had found his way into the trap and had eaten the cookie crumbs we had left as bait, Mr P has released him into the wild and he will probably be brought in again by Bentley.

Absolutely nothing planned for today except to read the lovely book I received on using textiles in mixed media sketches.

Have a great Boxing Day and happy Thursday everyone. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Pouring with rain again so won't venture out.
> 
> We had a lovely day yesterday at the inlaws, lots of food, drink, chat and silly behaviour and not just from the gks.
> 
> ...


I have a mental image of the little mouse deliberately getting Bentley's attention so he can be brought back into the warm and get some cookie crumbs!!! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> *Rebecca, don't look!!*
> Knowing that you do have snakes over there and how things can become distorted when you have water in your cataracty eyes, I can fully understand how you would think it was something like that. I remember when we first moved to Cornwall, seeing one of these and screaming cos I thought it was a snake! It is actually a slow-worm and a harmless protected species!


Thanks for the warning, I was able to scroll cautiously and and then quickly when I got to the picture xxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from this day after Christmas from my little corner of the world.



London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and soggy London Boxing day!! I was wondering what this day is called in the USA? I see Judi is calling it the same as us, Canada may be the same, maybe someone can tell me?!
> 
> Not doing much today, if it stops raining, I may try and get out for a short walk later, just to get some fresh air. Have a good one everybody, hope you are all well, and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a mental image of the little mouse deliberately getting Bentley's attention so he can be brought back into the warm and get some cookie crumbs!!! xxxx


I was thinking the same :sm23:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning from this day after Christmas from my little corner of the world.


Morning, you made it safely through Christmas then?xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the warning, I was able to scroll cautiously and and then quickly when I got to the picture xxx


I'm sorry Rebecca, but I needed somebody else's opinion about it! DH says it is only a bit of Silicon ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have a mental image of the little mouse deliberately getting Bentley's attention so he can be brought back into the warm and get some cookie crumbs!!! xxxx


You might be right there. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from this day after Christmas from my little corner of the world.


Morning Jinx, I hope you and Mr Wonderful are keeping well. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from this day after Christmas from my little corner of the world.


https://www.vox.com/2015/12/26/10661754/boxing-day-explained-december-26
This is what I found when I asked Google


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I was thinking the same :sm23:


I sometimes wonder if there is only one mouse in the garden that gets caught and it's always that one. He is looking fatter. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks for the warning, I was able to scroll cautiously and and then quickly when I got to the picture xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes wonder if there is only one mouse in the garden that gets caught and it's always that one. He is looking fatter. xxx


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm sorry Rebecca, but I needed somebody else's opinion about it! DH says it is only a bit of Silicon ???????????? xoxoxo


That's ok, I saw that word used to name legless creatures and was able to scroll past pretty quickly too


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes wonder if there is only one mouse in the garden that gets caught and it's always that one. He is looking fatter. xxx


????????


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> https://www.vox.com/2015/12/26/10661754/boxing-day-explained-december-26
> This is what I found when I asked Google


That made fascinating reading Rebecca, thank you. When I was a kid you went to St Stephen's mass and then took boxes of food to the old people of the parish. I have also heard that it was the day that staff in the Big House could take a box of leftover Christmas food to their families.

I love all the different traditions we have. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> https://www.vox.com/2015/12/26/10661754/boxing-day-explained-december-26
> This is what I found when I asked Google


That was a very funny - but still interesting - article, thanks Rebecca!!! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I use to think it had to do with the sport of boxing. Last year I found out it refers to the boxes used by the rich to give things to the poor.


lifeline said:


> https://www.vox.com/2015/12/26/10661754/boxing-day-explained-december-26
> This is what I found when I asked Google


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

It is indeed caulk. However with water in your eyes and poor vision it could definitely look like a snake.



Xiang said:


> Welcolm to Boxing day!
> I had an interesting morning, yesterday! I was having a shower, and now something strange, at the jeans between the floor, and the wall of the shower cubicle, on trying to have a clearer (remember I am not seeing too well, ATM) look at what was there, it looked like a small light yellow, baby snake! So I called DH to have a look, & he saidit was some silicon beading, that had come loose. I'm still not sure if I believe him or not, but I did take a photo, so I will post it, and you can tell me how foolish I am; or that it does look like a snake to whoever has a look at it! ????????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. Harold and I enjoyed a quiet day at our sons home. Just a few of us gathered to visit, eat, and share memories. Last night I started a new poncho with the wonderful yarn I was gifted. 
Today I will be throwing a chicken in one instant pot and potatoes and veggies in the other. Nephew said he might show up and if he does we can offer then a nice meal that takes 15 minutes to prepare. I am known in my family as a non-cook. So having a prepared meal will surprise them.
Happy Boxing Day


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes wonder if there is only one mouse in the garden that gets caught and it's always that one. He is looking fatter. xxx


You'll have to mark him with a bit of nail varnish. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is indeed caulk. However with water in your eyes and poor vision it could definitely look like a snake.


Thanks Jinx, these blurry eyes, are making a lot of things look wrong!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> It is indeed caulk. However with water in your eyes and poor vision it could definitely look like a snake.


Thanks Jinx, these blurry eyes, are making a lot of things look wrong!

I'm even double posting now!????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> First of all Happy Birthday Trish, hope you have a peaceful day. xx
> 
> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk, well the big day is over and hopefully life will soon be back to normal, nothing planned for today except to catch up on some recorded programmes and some knitting. Have a good day. xx


A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Trish! I hope you have a wonderful day. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and soggy London Boxing day!! I was wondering what this day is called in the USA? I see Judi is calling it the same as us, Canada may be the same, maybe someone can tell me?!
> 
> Not doing much today, if it stops raining, I may try and get out for a short walk later, just to get some fresh air. Have a good one everybody, hope you are all well, and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


I call it the day after Christmas. 
:sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly 28F Pacific Northwest. I'm off in a couple of hours to meet up with a dear friend and her mother who is visiting from Georgia. Not much else planned for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Trish. Hope you have a good day. With lots of love and hugs. Xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I call it the day after Christmas.
> :sm02: xxxooo


And why not. Enjoy your visit. Luv to you and Ric xxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And why not. Enjoy your visit. Luv to you and Ric xxxxx


Thank you. Love back to you and Peter. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a chilly 28F Pacific Northwest. I'm off in a couple of hours to meet up with a dear friend and her mother who is visiting from Georgia. Not much else planned for today. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


Have a lovely day Pam!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have a lovely day Pam!! Xxxx


You, too, June! :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I'm in bed now at 7pm. A lot earlier to last night. We've had a lazy day and been fed and watered by s and s . All we seem to have done is eat and play games. I'm worn out. Ann and Keith have gone home and I'm going first thing in the morning. I've so enjoyed myself. Richards boss is ringing him in the morning and he's sorting out some work. He may have to work. Stephen goes back to work on Monday. Thanks for a wonderful time.i hope you've all had a good time, I'll call at Asda on the way home and try to get back to normal for a few days.

Love yawl xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Welcolm to Boxing day!
> I had an interesting morning, yesterday! I was having a shower, and now something strange, at the jeans between the floor, and the wall of the shower cubicle, on trying to have a clearer (remember I am not seeing too well, ATM) look at what was there, it looked like a small light yellow, baby snake! So I called DH to have a look, & he saidit was some silicon beading, that had come loose. I'm still not sure if I believe him or not, but I did take a photo, so I will post it, and you can tell me how foolish I am; or that it does look like a snake to whoever has a look at it! ????????????????????


It's a snake judi????


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This is a close-up of the little Beast, or a strip of loose Silicone Beading!????????????


Definitely a snake


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Happy birthday to you my trish.....hope you are enjoying it and doj g what makes you happy. Love you


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.

Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.

An Elk Angel visited me on Christmas morning and Christmas Eve they were all bedded down around the house chewing their cuds. It was the best Nativity scene ever!

The holiday wore Mr J out and he is in bed today, hoping he will feel better later in the day.

Jinx I did chicken breast, veggies, in the Instant Pot for our holiday dinner with all the fixings, so tender and delicious... thank you for your encouragement with the Instant Pot, it's changed my life! You have to get one Jacky.

Pam, hope you are enjoying our mild weather!

Josephine, sending love and hugs. xoxo

June, your fox is fantastic so real... when are you going to start on an elk lol!

Jacky, we made it! :sm09: With a little help from Bailey's of course!

Judi, I do hope you are not suffering with the heat.. firemen coming your way from Canada. xox

Susan, I think you are bonding with that wee hamster! You will have to keep treats in your pocket!

Hey, Mav, did you survive the holidays! :sm04: Any surprises? 

Rebecca, Chris, Angela, Lisa and Janette and Polly, best wishes to you all during the holidays. xoxo

I'm off, Kody was up all night with doggy complaint... probably the chew Sarah gave him. So I shall be having a nap for sure this afternoon. Love to you all. ❤​


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.
> 
> Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos, Trish! Yes, enjoying the dry, milder weather, although we're getting some frost some mornings. Wishing you a wonderful New Year! xxxooo


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Trish. Beautiful pictures. I am glad they are in your yard and not mine.
I might, just might learn to like cooking. Tonight I threw a whole chicken in one pot set it for an hour and it when it was done I changed covers and brown the skin to make it look more appetizing. In the other pot I put two huge sweet potatoes. The taters were so tasty that Harold and I did not want to share. I got some meat claws for Christmas and will claw the chicken apart and make chicken soup tomorrow. I have had a pot for a year and I still get amazed at how good the food tastes and how quickly it is done and the very small amount of clean up. 
Hoping John feels better tomorrow after a day of rest.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing our Trish the happiest of birthdays, lots of love!! xxxxxx


OH NO ....... I totally forgot your borthday, Trish! I really hope you had a fantastic day!???????? xoxoxo ????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a grey and soggy London Boxing day!! I was wondering what this day is called in the USA? I see Judi is calling it the same as us, Canada may be the same, maybe someone can tell me?!
> 
> Not doing much today, if it stops raining, I may try and get out for a short walk later, just to get some fresh air. Have a good one everybody, hope you are all well, and happy!! Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


The Custom would have been brought across from UK, to the Eastern Shores with the first ships, then to SA by the first Free Settlers, from whom I am descended; mainly from UK and Sweden! 
Did you get a chance to get your walk in, or did the rain continue? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a dull but so far dry Norfolk. DH has gone shopping for a few things and I am catching up on some recorded programmes. Have made a curry from some of the leftover meat and the rest has gone in the freezer. Back to normal from now on. Hope you all had a good holiday and no disasters. xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Polly; if you, or your son could lookup the Caterpillar, and find out what type it is, and it should have what leaves it eats! If that information can be found, then you might be fortunate enough, to see it build its caccoon, and change unto the Butterfly.
> Are you able to post a photo, someone else might research it! ???? xoxoxo


Wish I could post a photo but no idea how. I will look it up as you suggest. Goood idea. My country friend says the warm weather between the cold weather confused the caterpillars. She had 2 on her driveway. She says survival if the fittest means let nature take its course and I should put it out under a bush. But the ground if frozen hard and it couldn't survive. Since I'm always the least fittest I can identify with the poor thing. I gave it a quarter size piece of leaf from my potted fig tree. And a tablespoon of water where it wasn't. I'll research tomorrow. My friends think I'm a nut for doing this. Maybe. Everybody had much to say about their holiday and since mine was mostly a no show holiday I kind of felt down on my way hom. Glad for them but just not part of it. First felt guilty for my feelings but then just accepted its normal to want to be like everyone else. I'm very glad they had a great time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy christmas from little tef


Love that photo. Thanks


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Started joining together my little patchwork pieces yesterday. I'm on a roll atm on finishing wips.

Might try a little walk into town later. Not been for a walk for ages. Need to get things going.

Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

lifeline said:


> https://www.vox.com/2015/12/26/10661754/boxing-day-explained-december-26
> This is what I found when I asked Google


Much nicer than I thought. I thought it meant the sport...fighting matches. 
All this season I've thought about the kids held at our border enprisoned because they came across our border. So sad they had to be ther for Christmas. We feel bad the baby Jesus was born in a stable but these kids are alive now and need our attention. We donate to the sick, poor, elderly, service people, criminals, but no mention of how the South American children held here were considered at Christmas. Does anyone know? I use to wonder what people were doing when the Jews were persecuted now I know. They were living ordinary lives. That's sad too.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Harold and I enjoyed a quiet day at our sons home. Just a few of us gathered to visit, eat, and share memories. Last night I started a new poncho with the wonderful yarn I was gifted.
> Today I will be throwing a chicken in one instant pot and potatoes and veggies in the other. Nephew said he might show up and if he does we can offer then a nice meal that takes 15 minutes to prepare. I am known in my family as a non-cook. So having a prepared meal will surprise them.
> Happy Boxing Day


So smart to have a second pot. I'll tell son. You no longer are a non-cook.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I call it the day after Christmas.
> :sm02: xxxooo


They now have a holiday after Thanksgivings called Friendsgiving. Maybe there should be a new holiday called 
Friends-Christmas? I saw valentine items for sale today...jeesh!!!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.
> 
> Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.
> 
> ...


Love the photos. Thanks.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Trish. Beautiful pictures. I am glad they are in your yard and not mine.
> I might, just might learn to like cooking. Tonight I threw a whole chicken in one pot set it for an hour and it when it was done I changed covers and brown the skin to make it look more appetizing. In the other pot I put two huge sweet potatoes. The taters were so tasty that Harold and I did not want to share. I got some meat claws for Christmas and will claw the chicken apart and make chicken soup tomorrow. I have had a pot for a year and I still get amazed at how good the food tastes and how quickly it is done and the very small amount of clean up.
> Hoping John feels better tomorrow after a day of rest.


I'm getting hungry just thinking about your meals. What is a meat claw?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I've been awake all night so if my posts seem cranky that may be why.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
> Lots of love xxxxx


Morning, hope you have success, lucky you having the sun. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Started joining together my little patchwork pieces yesterday. I'm on a roll atm on finishing wips.
> 
> Might try a little walk into town later. Not been for a walk for ages. Need to get things going.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


Morning, just, sounds like your weather is like ours all dull and dark but very mild for December. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. What spices do you add to your curry? Some curries I have tried are very spicy. Hope you enjoy your programs. I am on overload of all the Christmas programming we have had. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a dull but so far dry Norfolk. DH has gone shopping for a few things and I am catching up on some recorded programmes. Have made a curry from some of the leftover meat and the rest has gone in the freezer. Back to normal from now on. Hope you all had a good holiday and no disasters. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Good luck with your returning. I have a shirt to return also. My son gifted me a shirt two sizes too small. I tried it on and it is huge, gigantic. The sleeves are 4 inches below my fingertips. I love the fabric and it is one of my favorite colors, but totally useless. What were they thinking when they manufactured that shirt? I also have a gift receipt. His tiny wife has no idea about plus sized clothing, but she tries.


London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
> Lots of love xxxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Fish Fry Friday. Hope you enjoy a stroll into town and that the sun comes out to cheer you.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey, mild and dry Surrey. Started joining together my little patchwork pieces yesterday. I'm on a roll atm on finishing wips.
> 
> Might try a little walk into town later. Not been for a walk for ages. Need to get things going.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, hope you have success, lucky you having the sun. xxxx


Ah, sadly, the sun has disappeared and I am going home empty handed!! It's quite a small M&S and the sale stuff was pretty grim. Of course its all winter stuff and I am looking for summer stuff for Vietnam! I did get a new battery put in DHs watch and a swimsuit cover up which will double as a dressing gown! Xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was able to make every thing in one pot. However, I think it is more convient to use two pots sometimes. Also I bought the 6 quart first. Somethings do not fit in that pot so I got the 8 qt. A whole chicken fits in the bigger pot and also has a larger surface when I use the saute feature. I think instant pot should pay me for all the advertising I do for them.????????



jollypolly said:


> So smart to have a second pot. I'll tell son. You no longer are a non-cook.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I'm getting hungry just thinking about your meals. What is a meat claw?


Used to shred meat into small pieces to be used in soups and stews. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=meat+claws&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&sxsrf=ACYBGNRtYNhSiEo3KFhnHKCR-3S4uwkRwQ:1577448338683&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM%253A%252CJVM16Iczv0QpzM%252C%252Fxc%252F%252Fm%252F04scj%253A%252Fm%[email protected]&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQn9Cn-mncqEEWz4RSP8AYFrrabxg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiOwYP_5NXmAhWTUs0KHWajDpIQ_h0wGnoECA4QBg&biw=1215&bih=524&dpr=1.13#imgrc=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sorry you have had a bad night. I can relate to that very well. Luckily when I have a night like that I am able to sleep the next day if need be. You do not sound cranky to me.


jollypolly said:


> I've been awake all night so if my posts seem cranky that may be why.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like a successful trip to me. ????????


London Girl said:


> Ah, sadly, the sun has disappeared and I am going home empty handed!! It's quite a small M&S and the sale stuff was pretty grim. Of course its all winter stuff and I am looking for summer stuff for Vietnam! I did get a new battery put in DHs watch and a swimsuit cover up which will double as a dressing gown! Xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Used to shred meat into small pieces to be used in soups and stews.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=meat+claws&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&sxsrf=ACYBGNRtYNhSiEo3KFhnHKCR-3S4uwkRwQ:1577448338683&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM%253A%252CJVM16Iczv0QpzM%252C%252Fxc%252F%252Fm%252F04scj%253A%252Fm%[email protected]&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQn9Cn-mncqEEWz4RSP8AYFrrabxg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiOwYP_5NXmAhWTUs0KHWajDpIQ_h0wGnoECA4QBg&biw=1215&bih=524&dpr=1.13#imgrc=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM:


You could do some serious damage with those!!! :sm23: xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. What spices do you add to your curry? Some curries I have tried are very spicy. Hope you enjoy your programs. I am on overload of all the Christmas programming we have had.


I cheat, I use a medium hot curry powder. I was just catching up on programmes that clashed the last couple of nights. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Ah, sadly, the sun has disappeared and I am going home empty handed!! It's quite a small M&S and the sale stuff was pretty grim. Of course its all winter stuff and I am looking for summer stuff for Vietnam! I did get a new battery put in DHs watch and a swimsuit cover up which will double as a dressing gown! Xxxx


Oh well never mind, at least you got out of the house for a while. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> You could do some serious damage with those!!! :sm23: xx


You're thinking evil thoughts aren't you? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds like the reasonable way to go. I have a few of the spices and after adding up the other spices needed I found it could be costly. Especially since spices need to be replace after a x amount of time. Curry powder is on my grocery list.



Barn-dweller said:


> I cheat, I use a medium hot curry powder. I was just catching up on programmes that clashed the last couple of nights. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning, just, sounds like your weather is like ours all dull and dark but very mild for December. xx


Even saw someone wearing shorts in town.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> You're thinking evil thoughts aren't you? xxxx :sm23: :sm23:


Hehehe, you know me so well!!! ???????? Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
> Lots of love xxxxx


I hope you find just the right thing to exchange your gift for. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ah, sadly, the sun has disappeared and I am going home empty handed!! It's quite a small M&S and the sale stuff was pretty grim. Of course its all winter stuff and I am looking for summer stuff for Vietnam! I did get a new battery put in DHs watch and a swimsuit cover up which will double as a dressing gown! Xxxx


Sorry about the exchange not working out. But you did have some success and you got out of the house for a bit, too! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's chilly here at the moment, but not freezing. Off to meet a couple of friends in about an hour. Had an enjoyable visit yesterday morning with my young friend and her mom. Ran a few errands after than and then back here. I hope you all have a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the exchange not working out. But you did have some success and you got out of the house for a bit, too! xxxooo


Yes!! I think that was probably the main reason to go, hate being stuck indoors for too long!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yes!! I think that was probably the main reason to go, hate being stuck indoors for too long!! xxxx


Me, too! xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everyone I'm back home and tucked up in bed with my supper, tv and kp. What more do I need? It's nice to have some normality again but I've enjoyed myself so much and had some really (giggles) laughing that I just couldn't stop doing. The boys (much against their better nature) amused grandparents with computer games while mam and dad cooked dinner. I hope you've all had a wonderful Christmas too.

I don't know if Richard had to work today. He's not texted. S and S were going to face the sales. Sue wanted some pjs. Haha she said she hinted every time someone asked what she wanted that pjs what what she wanted. Well none of us thought of that. Haha. She should have hinted louder. ????

I'm going to have a few days to myself now. Karen goes to Disney Paris tomorrow. She's getting a bit nervous of travelling with the chair. She always feels in the way. It must be hard. Margaret is out facing the sales too. I will probably see her tomorrow.thats all for today. I'll go and catch up now. Love yawl.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't get any photos on here tonight. Not even your avatars....I'm all blue boxes with question marks in them.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.
> 
> Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.
> 
> ...


Bi can see your photos now trish, they are brilliant but I do favour robins in my garden instead. Xx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> I was able to make every thing in one pot. However, I think it is more convient to use two pots sometimes. Also I bought the 6 quart first. Somethings do not fit in that pot so I got the 8 qt. A whole chicken fits in the bigger pot and also has a larger surface when I use the saute feature. I think instant pot should pay me for all the advertising I do for them.????????


They should. Let them know. My kitchen is not big. Big house tho. I'd rather a big kitchen. I grew up with a kitchen you could dance around the table. Last house kitchen was small but we added the enclosed porch which doubled the size making it average size this one is small with another small room as dining room joined by door and open island. I like that. . I'm blessed we found this house so I'm not complaining just a fact.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Used to shred meat into small pieces to be used in soups and stews.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=meat+claws&rlz=1C1CHBF_enUS775US775&sxsrf=ACYBGNRtYNhSiEo3KFhnHKCR-3S4uwkRwQ:1577448338683&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM%253A%252CJVM16Iczv0QpzM%252C%252Fxc%252F%252Fm%252F04scj%253A%252Fm%[email protected]&vet=1&usg=AI4_-kQn9Cn-mncqEEWz4RSP8AYFrrabxg&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiOwYP_5NXmAhWTUs0KHWajDpIQ_h0wGnoECA4QBg&biw=1215&bih=524&dpr=1.13#imgrc=n9TvRYIwR2e0xM:


Oh boy!!! Wait til son sees that. I've never seem them but maybe he has. I'll let you know.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Sorry you have had a bad night. I can relate to that very well. Luckily when I have a night like that I am able to sleep the next day if need be. You do not sound cranky to me.


Glad I don't sound cranky. Yesterday I was annoyed by things that don't usually annoy me. Like I'm tired of being asked if I had a nice Christmas. It was ok but not as I'd like. My friends talked about their traditional holidays and I felt like I was outside looking in a window. Just removed not envious.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry about the exchange not working out. But you did have some success and you got out of the house for a bit, too! xxxooo


Here gift cards are frequently given so stores don't really have sales because people are using their gift cards to get presents after the holiday. I got the kids we give to toys but today found some tops that were on sale so got them. We will see them tomorrow.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I would like a larger kitchen also. I watch the house hunter shows on t.v. and the people complain the bedrooms are average size. I think if you have room for a bed and dresser with a closet that is big enough. No one but you sees the room. However, having a larger kitchen and living room makes a lot more sense to me. A lot more of ones time and activity is spent in those rooms.



jollypolly said:


> They should. Let them know. My kitchen is not big. Big house tho. I'd rather a big kitchen. I grew up with a kitchen you could dance around the table. Last house kitchen was small but we added the enclosed porch which doubled the size making it average size this one is small with another small room as dining room joined by door and open island. I like that. . I'm blessed we found this house so I'm not complaining just a fact.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I used mine yesterday. It really tore the chicken apart. To me it is better to shred the chicken for soup rather than cut it into pieces.



jollypolly said:


> Oh boy!!! Wait til son sees that. I've never seem them but maybe he has. I'll let you know.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> That was a very funny - but still interesting - article, thanks Rebecca!!! xxxx


Yes it was quite interesting reading about a Custom that I have grown up with, and seeing how it is done differently, in other Cultures! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a snake judi????


I checked it out after I finally calmed down, and it is only a piece of silcon beading, butI still check the base of the shower, before I get in there; then sfI do find one of those little creatures, then D H can get rid of it for me! That will be his punishment for lying to one! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.
> 
> Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Trish, DH is keeping me nice and cool. He has the Evaporative Cooler on all night; One of the SpIit Systems is turned on in the morning (Solar offsets this one);. then in the afternoon, he switches on a portable refrigerated air conditioner and a fan, to assist the coolled air to get throughout the house.
We are getting a visit from Sissy's family tomorrow, so we will need to keep the house cool for the children, and the parents will be In our airconditioned Caravan. 
I hope Mr J feels better, when he wakes! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wish I could post a photo but no idea how. I will look it up as you suggest. Goood idea. My country friend says the warm weather between the cold weather confused the caterpillars. She had 2 on her driveway. She says survival if the fittest means let nature take its course and I should put it out under a bush. But the ground if frozen hard and it couldn't survive. Since I'm always the least fittest I can identify with the poor thing. I gave it a quarter size piece of leaf from my potted fig tree. And a tablespoon of water where it wasn't. I'll research tomorrow. My friends think I'm a nut for doing this. Maybe. Everybody had much to say about their holiday and since mine was mostly a no show holiday I kind of felt down on my way hom. Glad for them but just not part of it. First felt guilty for my feelings but then just accepted its normal to want to be like everyone else. I'm very glad they had a great time.


Polly: DH and I go on very few holidays, and it doesn't matter much too us, although we did get one Big Holiday to USA, and enjoyed seeing some of your country. Some places are very simular to some places of my country!
I have found that anything one does, while on a break, can be the best holiday ever! Most of our breaks, are over to visit our DD who moved to a different part of our State, about 4 hours away; and because of her DIt's work, it is difficult to know when to visit. So we just let them know when we are coming. That is also one of our best holidays, that we have had. xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
> Lots of love xxxxx


I hope you found something that fitted you, and was more to your style! xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Am going to do the ironing before anything else so off now, have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. Ironing again? It seems that is all you do is iron. Hoping the chore is accomplished and are now enjoying your day.



Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy but dry Norfolk. Am going to do the ironing before anything else so off now, have a good day, see you later. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Glad I don't sound cranky. Yesterday I was annoyed by things that don't usually annoy me. Like I'm tired of being asked if I had a nice Christmas. It was ok but not as I'd like. My friends talked about their traditional holidays and I felt like I was outside looking in a window. Just removed not envious.


I understand that feeling xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all from a very overcast and cold London!

Last evening, I was invited out with my niece and her partner for a meal at a restaurant very near me, the same one that hosted the shop Christmas meal. The meal was very nice again and the wine flowed!!

Got some sewing to do today but apart from that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

jinx said:


> Morning. Ironing again? It seems that is all you do is iron. Hoping the chore is accomplished and are now enjoying your day.


Yep all done again and haven't looked in the laundry basket to see what needs washing, it can wait. Will get dinner later and then that's it. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> I understand that feeling xxxx


I concur. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. Nothing much planned for today. The family may come over to do some shopping. I'm doing a bit of laundry.

Half way through piecing my patchwork together and hope to do some ore today. Also have to start working out the workshops for our WI craft week end which is in 5 weeks time.

Happy Saturday everyone. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very overcast and cold London!
> 
> Last evening, I was invited out with my niece and her partner for a meal at a restaurant very near me, the same one that hosted the shop Christmas meal. The meal was very nice again and the wine flowed!!
> 
> Got some sewing to do today but apart from that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


Nice surprise, not out and about today?xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Nice surprise, not out and about today?xxxx


Don't think so, weather too gloomy!! Xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all from a very overcast and cold London!
> 
> Last evening, I was invited out with my niece and her partner for a meal at a restaurant very near me, the same one that hosted the shop Christmas meal. The meal was very nice again and the wine flowed!!
> 
> Got some sewing to do today but apart from that, the day is my own!! Have a good one everybody, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxx


That sounds like a fun evening! Enjoy your day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's too dark out to tell, but I think it's a dry and chilly morning out there. Not a lot planned for today. I hope you all have a great one whatever you do. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Evening girls, Margaret has been up for a cup of tea and brought some millionaires shortcake. Plus when I got home from S and S there was a box of frarerro rochet for me to eat. Well I haven't started them yet. I did well for sweets, so I'm going to have a couple a night and force myself to enjoy them ????????????????

Haven't heard from the family today hope they are resting, they surely deserve to. I've washed some bedding and did some sudokus. Had sweet and sour chicken with rice for lunch.

Well, nothing's happened so I'll go and catch up. I'm going to look through next weeks telly programmes and set my humax up. Love yawl... Hope everyone's out of pain.xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

jinx said:


> I would like a larger kitchen also. I watch the house hunter shows on t.v. and the people complain the bedrooms are average size. I think if you have room for a bed and dresser with a closet that is big enough. No one but you sees the room. However, having a larger kitchen and living room makes a lot more sense to me. A lot more of ones time and activity is spent in those rooms.


My cottage is only small. Basically 3up and 2 down. It doesn't coast a lot to keep warm so it has perks.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That sounds perfectly lovely. Just the right size for you. 


grandma susan said:


> My cottage is only small. Basically 3up and 2 down. It doesn't coast a lot to keep warm so it has perks.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> That sounds perfectly lovely. Just the right size for you.


It is a gorgeous cozy cottage. X


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I sometimes wonder if there is only one mouse in the garden that gets caught and it's always that one. He is looking fatter. xxx





lifeline said:


> ????????


Bently has probably told a number of ???????? mice ???????? to gather at a certain place, ???????? if they wanted a bit of safety ???????? overnight, and a feed; then he can bring a different mouse ???????? in each time, to show you! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Definitely a snake


Thanks Susan, I will come straight to you, next time I need to identify something!????????????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Islander said:


> Thank you sisters for your birthday wishes. I get to fill out Old Age Security forms this year, now isn't that a present? :sm17: Wish they would call it something nicer.. Sarah is visiting and Angela skyped yesterday, she is doing well.
> 
> Did you know that we've had 9 earthquakes since Christmas Eve day.. from 3.5 to 6.0 all happening at the upper tip of Vancouver Island, nothing damaged though. Our weather remains very mild and drizzly.
> 
> ...


Such a regal animal, and beautiful photos! ????xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Wish I could post a photo but no idea how. I will look it up as you suggest. Goood idea. My country friend says the warm weather between the cold weather confused the caterpillars. She had 2 on her driveway. She says survival if the fittest means let nature take its course and I should put it out under a bush. But the ground if frozen hard and it couldn't survive. Since I'm always the least fittest I can identify with the poor thing. I gave it a quarter size piece of leaf from my potted fig tree. And a tablespoon of water where it wasn't. I'll research tomorrow. My friends think I'm a nut for doing this. Maybe. Everybody had much to say about their holiday and since mine was mostly a no show holiday I kind of felt down on my way hom. Glad for them but just not part of it. First felt guilty for my feelings but then just accepted its normal to want to be like everyone else. I'm very glad they had a great time.


Polly I think you have a very kind heart, so you will help whenever you are able! I think I have found yoir caterpillar, so will try to post a photo, if I am able to; there are some photos that have been treated in some way, to stop them being copied! So wish me luck, on getting it done! ????xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> Bently has probably told a number of ???????? mice ???????? to gather at a certain place, ???????? if they wanted a bit of safety ???????? overnight, and a feed; then he can bring a different mouse ???????? in each time, to show you! ????????????????


What a lovely mental picture of Bentley rounding up the mice. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from a bright and sunny London! I am sitting in Marks and Spencer's cafe with my skinny decaf Americano having tried to find something to exchange my Christmas gift from DD for something I can wear! She bought me such a pretty teal sparkly top but it's a 'medium', I am not and its very very clingy, also not me!! She gave me a gift receipt so I'm guessing she knew I would want to change it! No luck so far but I'll report back later and try and catch up!
> Lots of love xxxxx


I suppose there is only a certain amount of time allowed, to be changing gifts, after receiving them! Otherwise people will Wait an incredibly stupid length of time, before trying to exchange things!???????? xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely mental picture of Bentley rounding up the mice. xx


He's spent most of the day asleep on the sofa ptobably dreaming of mice.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I've been awake all night so if my posts seem cranky that may be why.


I'm not sure if I have ever seen a cranky post from you! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> He's spent most of the day asleep on the sofa ptobably dreaming of mice.


Does he squeak in his sleep? xx :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. What spices do you add to your curry? Some curries I have tried are very spicy. Hope you enjoy your programs. I am on overload of all the Christmas programming we have had.


When I was doing the cocking, I used the Corry Powder from the Orange/ red tin. Then one day I decided to make my own spice mixes, just to see if there would be a difference. Well there was a huge difference, for the better! I began buying the spices seperately, and blending my own mixes eventually, and I ended up with some amazing blends! But now that DH is the chief Cook & bottle washer, I no longer make my own blends, and Dt doesn't use spices! ???? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> I cheat, I use a medium hot curry powder. I was just catching up on programmes that clashed the last couple of nights. xx


I still haven't worked out how to save programmes from my old TV, now we have anew tv, I will have to try again, see if it is any easier to work out!????????????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> What a lovely mental picture of Bentley rounding up the mice. xx


I thought so too. xoxoxo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Does he squeak in his sleep? xx :sm23:


No but he does snore.????


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> No but he does snore.????


I wonder where he learnt to do that? xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have recently misplaced the stylus from my tablet, & thought I was going to have to type all of my posts, but then I remembered that I had an old Note 4, so am now using the Stylus from that phone, until I find the correct Stylus again! ????????????????


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Oh boy!!! Wait til son sees that. I've never seem them but maybe he has. I'll let you know.


I showed the meat rake to son, his friend and his friend's wife. They were impressed.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I'm not sure if I have ever seen a cranky post from you! ???? xoxoxo


What a nice thing to say!!! Thank you so much. You and the others are so kind. When I come across people who aren't kind I pull up my thoughts of the folks here and just knowing a kind community exists makes me feel better. 
I had a nice day visiting my son's friend and his wife. they have a beautiful girl around 5 years old and a happy baby boy about 7 months. It was such fun watching them play with our gifts to them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

To the insta pot users; in Shop Rite supermarket we found a weight watcher magazine with recipes for the insta pot and they seem quite tempting. I know there are other sources including those you good cooks know but for me a non cook I got excited to try them or son will


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but that might be because the sun isn't really up yet so it might brighten up, it would be nice to see some sunshine. Dinner is all ready, roast beef today, and nothing else planned so will try and enjoy my day of rest. Have a lovely day whatever you are up to. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

My pens have a stylus on the opposite end of the ink. I do not use them, but if you had a few pens you would not have to worry if you misplaced your stylus.


Xiang said:


> I have recently misplaced the stylus from my tablet, & thought I was going to have to type all of my posts, but then I remembered that I had an old Note 4, so am now using the Stylus from that phone, until I find the correct Stylus again! ????????????????


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Wonderful thinks it would make a great back scratch-er. He better not use mine for that purpose. 


jollypolly said:


> I showed the meat rake to son, his friend and his friend's wife. They were impressed.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

https://www.365daysofcrockpot.com/ This is the blog I follow. I get a new recipe every day in my 
e-mail. I know the address says crock pot, but her recipes give both crock pot and instant pot directions. She has simple, easy, basic recipes that I find are just what I am looking for.



jollypolly said:


> To the insta pot users; in Shop Rite supermarket we found a weight watcher magazine with recipes for the insta pot and they seem quite tempting. I know there are other sources including those you good cooks know but for me a non cook I got excited to try them or son will


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It is dark here, but will not lighten up. Another rainy day in store. I am not complaining because it could be cold and snow instead of rain. However, I do seem to have better days when the sun is shining. 


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but that might be because the sun isn't really up yet so it might brighten up, it would be nice to see some sunshine. Dinner is all ready, roast beef today, and nothing else planned so will try and enjoy my day of rest. Have a lovely day whatever you are up to. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had the strangest thing happen last night. All of a sudden I had a terrible pain in my left knee. The pain would wake me up and I would fall asleep and again be woken up by the pain. It happened several times. I finally decided I needed to get up and get some ice and Tylenol. As I got up I realized I had no pain, none whatsoever. Hmm, I was dreaming it. I fell asleep watching a movie about a man who had fallen because of his injured knee. That is truly weird, I never heard of that happening. 
????????????


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> He's spent most of the day asleep on the sofa ptobably dreaming of mice.


....and the one that got away!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have recently misplaced the stylus from my tablet, & thought I was going to have to type all of my posts, but then I remembered that I had an old Note 4, so am now using the Stylus from that phone, until I find the correct Stylus again! ????????????????


Well done!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a nice thing to say!!! Thank you so much. You and the others are so kind. When I come across people who aren't kind I pull up my thoughts of the folks here and just knowing a kind community exists makes me feel better.
> I had a nice day visiting my son's friend and his wife. they have a beautiful girl around 5 years old and a happy baby boy about 7 months. It was such fun watching them play with our gifts to them.


I think maybe you need to spend more time around young children when you are feeling low, you would be able to teach them things and they would brighten your day! On the other hand, I know you were a teacher so maybe you've had enough of that!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It is dark here, but will not lighten up. Another rainy day in store. I am not complaining because it could be cold and snow instead of rain. However, I do seem to have better days when the sun is shining.


I'm with you there jinx, haven't seen the sun for a few days and the bleurghhhh is setting in! Hang in there kid!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had the strangest thing happen last night. All of a sudden I had a terrible pain in my left knee. The pain would wake me up and I would fall asleep and again be woken up by the pain. It happened several times. I finally decided I needed to get up and get some ice and Tylenol. As I got up I realized I had no pain, none whatsoever. Hmm, I was dreaming it. I fell asleep watching a movie about a man who had fallen because of his injured knee. That is truly weird, I never heard of that happening.
> ????????????


Wow, not a nice experience for you, so glad it wasn't for real!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from another overcast, grey day in London! Will be going food shopping shortly, haven't been for two weeks and the cupboards are looking bare!! After that, I hope to finish the calico bags I've made for two of the ladies that I like in the shop, I'll post a picture when they're done. Apart from that, I have another Lala's Simple shawl to finish, although I don't like it as much as the grey one, and that's pretty much my lot for the day!

Hope everyone is happy and well, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, it is also very mild. Did a bit more patchwork yesterday, just got the border to attach now.

Family popped in after they had been shopping and LM said she had a special request. She asked me to take her to Hobbycraft as she had never been so we have arranged a date. She is really getting into her crafts and I am going to let her have my little sewing machine, so I have to get it serviced.

Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. I bet it warms your heart to have LM get into crafting. I belive you and her have a grant outing at Hobbycraft.



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, it is also very mild. Did a bit more patchwork yesterday, just got the border to attach now.
> 
> Family popped in after they had been shopping and LM said she had a special request. She asked me to take her to Hobbycraft as she had never been so we have arranged a date. She is really getting into her crafts and I am going to let her have my little sewing machine, so I have to get it serviced.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. I bet it warms your heart to have LM get into crafting. I belive you and her have a grant outing at Hobbycraft.


It was so sweet the way she asked me. We will have a great time and I will let her have the run of the store. And I expect I'll end up with some bits and pieces as well. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, it is also very mild. Did a bit more patchwork yesterday, just got the border to attach now.
> 
> Family popped in after they had been shopping and LM said she had a special request. She asked me to take her to Hobbycraft as she had never been so we have arranged a date. She is really getting into her crafts and I am going to let her have my little sewing machine, so I have to get it serviced.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Oh my goodness, you'll both be in there all day!! Sounds like fun! xxxx


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Morning. It is getting a tiny small wee bit light outside. It is very dark gray. Driving in this thick thick fog will be very dangerous.
The new shawl will warm your shoulders. The grey one warms your heart as you gave it to your friend.



London Girl said:


> Good morning from another overcast, grey day in London! Will be going food shopping shortly, haven't been for two weeks and the cupboards are looking bare!! After that, I hope to finish the calico bags I've made for two of the ladies that I like in the shop, I'll post a picture when they're done. Apart from that, I have another Lala's Simple shawl to finish, although I don't like it as much as the grey one, and that's pretty much my lot for the day!
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and well, lots of love to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> It was so sweet the way she asked me. We will have a great time and I will let her have the run of the store. And I expect I'll end up with some bits and pieces as well. xx


Sounds like it's going to be a 'melt the plastic' trip. xx :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> What a nice thing to say!!! Thank you so much. You and the others are so kind. When I come across people who aren't kind I pull up my thoughts of the folks here and just knowing a kind community exists makes me feel better.
> I had a nice day visiting my son's friend and his wife. they have a beautiful girl around 5 years old and a happy baby boy about 7 months. It was such fun watching them play with our gifts to them.


That is so lovely, I have 4 of my DGD's, and their parents, DD4 and her husband, visiting. They will only be here for the night, and until they head off to DD3's home for tomorrow night, so the girls can spend some time with their 3 cousins, Then they will go to one of their friends, for a New Years Eve party. After that, they are not sure if they are heading back home, or staying for another night. It is so good to see them! xoxoxo .


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning. It is getting a tiny small wee bit light outside. It is very dark gray. Driving in this thick thick fog will be very dangerous.
> The new shawl will warm your shoulders. The grey one warms your heart as you gave it to your friend.


Aww, that's sweet and something for me to remember!! I am making the fox bag for her too, she will be thrilled. It's nice giving things to people who really show their appreciation! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so lovely, I have 4 of my DGD's, and their parents, DD4 and her husband, visiting. They will only be here for the night, and until they head off to DD3's home for tomorrow night, so the girls can spend some time with their 3 cousins, Then they will go to one of their friends, for a New Years Eve party. After that, they are not sure if they are heading back home, or staying for another night. It is so good to see them! xoxoxo .


Lucky, lucky you, what a lovely way to celebrate the coming new year, have loads of fun with them all!! xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> To the insta pot users; in Shop Rite supermarket we found a weight watcher magazine with recipes for the insta pot and they seem quite tempting. I know there are other sources including those you good cooks know but for me a non cook I got excited to try them or son will


I sn't it great to find recipes, to go with a piece of equipment, that one owns! Have fun trying the recipes that your son tries, I am sure they will be delicious! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but that might be because the sun isn't really up yet so it might brighten up, it would be nice to see some sunshine. Dinner is all ready, roast beef today, and nothing else planned so will try and enjoy my day of rest. Have a lovely day whatever you are up to. xx


I hope that you get your sunshine, when the sunrises! We have had plenty of sunshine today, but it wasn't pleasant sunshine that I would like to stay out in it, even Mint won't stay in it too long. ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Xiang said:


> I hope that you get your sunshine, when the sunrises! We have had plenty of sunshine today, but it wasn't pleasant sunshine that I would like to stay out in it, even Mint won't stay in it too long. ???????????????? xoxoxo


Yes it made an appearance for a while but is now starting to set. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> Aww, that's sweet and something for me to remember!! I am making the fox bag for her too, she will be thrilled. It's nice giving things to people who really show their appreciation! xxxx


Just thought you'd like to know, it's 24C in Hanoi today up to 25C on Tuesday, sounds just right. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> My pens have a stylus on the opposite end of the ink. I do not use them, but if you had a few pens you would not have to worry if you misplaced your stylus.


I have a couple of Styluses, from Note phones that I used previously, and they work really well. The reason that I want to find the misplaced one, is that I really hate losing things that I use a lot. It is probably in one of my project bags, and it will be found eventually; and if I take my mind off finding it, for a while, it will let me know where it, and possibly another misplaced item, will be! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh my goodness, you'll both be in there all day!! Sounds like fun! xxxx


It does sound like a lot of fun and that's great she's getting into crafting. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You must have what I term the "Universal Brain", meaning that you are as comfortable with numbers, as you might be with words. That's my thoughts on it, anyway! ???????????? xoxoxo


I shall take that as a compliment I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning from a still very dark Pacific Northwest. It's 41F and dry here at the moment. May get up to 48F before it starts cooling down again. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a good one! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it made an appearance for a while but is now starting to set. xx


Yep, same here, managed to fit a bit of garden and shed tidying done before it got too cold!! xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here, managed to fit a it of garden and shed tidying done before it got too cold!! xx


Well done! :sm24: :sm01: xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a still very dark Pacific Northwest. It's 41F and dry here at the moment. May get up to 48F before it starts cooling down again. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a good one! xxxooo


Hope you got those needles out girl!! Xxxx ❤


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Just thought you'd like to know, it's 24C in Hanoi today up to 25C on Tuesday, sounds just right. xxxx


I can certainly cope with that!! Not too long now!! Xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> I do not remember you mentioning tornadoes before. Are they very rare over there. It is the wrong time of the year for us to have tornadoes. She said as the wind picked up and a house blew past the window.


Apparently we have more tornados than America, but they are so small that we don't even notice them unless they come straight to us.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Ladies, just thought I would give a little update on my Medical life, while I am still able to remember it
> 
> There is nothing further, concerning my sight, thank goodness! This episode began on Thursday, when I was waking, and trying to get out of bed ............ which is usually very easy to do, but Thursday morning proved to be a little daunting, to say the least! ????????
> 
> I seem to have developed some sort of intermittent instability, which apart from being a tad scary, is also quite annoying! I had already begun to have difficult time, with my sewing, but while I have these " spinning" episodes, it is nigh on impossible, so I have made the decision to sell my lovely machine, and the Horn Sewing Cabinet that I bought at the same time as the machine, to my lovely sister, Anne! She is also going to finish a quilt, that I haven't got very far with; and I will then be able to concentrate on my yarn projects of spinning, knitting and my Spinning Squares, and hopefully get a few things finished! xoxoxo


I don't like the sound of that at all. Get it seen to Judi.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hope you got those needles out girl!! Xxxx ❤


Always! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Apparently we have more tornados than America, but they are so small that we don't even notice them unless they come straight to us.


Hi Janet, did you have a good birthday and Christmas? xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:18 am EST and -1'C (30'F). The warm weather continues and our Christmas will be grey. It'll make travelling to my brother's house for Christmas much easier. Although there is still snow around his house.
> A brawl erupted at a showing of the Star Wars movie when someone's cell phone rang and the guy pulled it out and answered it. The showing that mum and I went to was much quieter. It was an odd mix in the audience. Everyone from people mum's age to kids who could be my grandkids age. Mum complained after that they should have picked an actress who didn't whisper. The same with Leia. She shouldn't have whispered. I had to spend an hour after the movie filling in the parts that she didn't hear. :sm16: I liked the movie, except for the ending. But my DD says that director (JJ Abrams) has problems with endings. I believe it. He also missed some golden opportunities to make nods to the previous movies, which he admits, he never saw.
> My cold is pretty much done, just some congestion when I get up in the morning. But I have an infected tooth. It doesn't hurt except when I chomp down on it. I had 2 root canals on that tooth when I was 18. I just hope it doesn't get worse before Christmas. I'll have it looked after then. It will probably have to be removed. I already have 2 pins in it. Right now I think the pins are the only thing holding the tooth in place. I can eat perfectly well on the other side, so long as I stay away from nuts.
> Stuart's socks are almost done. I've got the heels done, just have to do the legs now.
> I've also started a crochet project. (I don't know why!) The yarn was just laying around and it spoke to me. :sm17:


It didn't just speak to you; it sang!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I bought a chocolate log when the family were over from France, but no body ate it so I have got a blackcurrant jelly, with a splash of kirsh, frozen fruits of the forest and will make a chocolate custard and turn it into a Black Forest trifle.


Any left?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

You are a well rounded woman intellectually.????????


SaxonLady said:


> I shall take that as a compliment I think.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

jinx said:


> Mr. Wonderful thinks it would make a great back scratch-er. He better not use mine for that purpose.


Those meat claws, are very impressive! I don't know if I would like DIt to be using them, sometimes he gets a little clumsy and injures himself!???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Happy Birthday Janet, hope you have a wonderful day. xx


Thanks, I did. All the family seemed to turn up at some time. I just sat and held court. Lots of hugs and kisses - a perfect birthday. Then DH and I and my three bros went out to dinner (Italian) which was absolutely wonderful. Crab cocktail, fish lasagne, limoncello meringue, and a free limoncello. And lots of wine. Went home and drank Baileys.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> A very Happy Birthday from me, too, Janet! ???????? xxxooo


Thanks Pam.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just popping in to wish everyone a great Christmas. Hope you all have a great time.
> Sorry I haven't been around, had a difficult time recently, but feeling much better, thank goodness.
> It's Christmas Eve & we haven't even got a tree up, but we have 3 hours to rectify that, got to make
> an effort for our boys, we offered to go to their new flat but they insisted that Father Christmas wouldn't find
> ...


Lovely to hear from you Chris. I've not had time to get on here till now! Stay with us.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting. An EF0 tornado only has wind speeds of 65 miles per hour. So it would seem like a very windy event.


SaxonLady said:


> Apparently we have more tornados than America, but they are so small that we don't even notice them unless they come straight to us.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok, I now have 2 dogs, a Rottweiler ( Shadow) and Mint, telling me to go to bed, So Good Night all, Have a good day, and a happy Sunday! xoxoxo


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Happy Birthday Janet and have a fantastic day with your family. love and hugs xxxx


Thanks Josephine. It was a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wishing you a very happy Christmas Eve birthday Janet! Have a great day, a lovely Christmas and a happy and healthy 2020!! xxxx


Love the card, and you! Thanks. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Janet
> 
> Enjoy your day ????????????


Thanks Rebecca. LOved every minute.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> This is stephens birthfay cake but im sharing it with my saxy


Thank you Susan. I can just taste it.

Harley made a gingerbread house and gave it to me for my birthday. I still have it intact.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Happy christmas from little tef


awww!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Finally finished my jacket


Very smart and looks very warm.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have been playing with my fox, isn't he handsome?!!! xxxx


Now he is perfect. I love foxes. They are so handsome.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm still with you. It's my last day of vacation.
It is 10:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We're under a freezing rain warning and the sky says it will do it. Up to 15 mm of ice expected and they are warning of power outages. Hopefully the roads will be kept clear so I can go to work tomorrow. And I am on call starting tomorrow for one week. Lucky for me, I'm on call for the email team and they don't usually have any problems, and if they do, it's all Microsoft's fault. :sm01:
I had fun at Christmas. The road was great, which was good, I had to drive mum's car to brother's house 2 hours away because the present that she was bringing for the family gift exchange didn't fit in my chunky car. My niece's fiance (she got engaged just before Christmas) played the game for the first time and we had great fun with him. Mum got number 1 but that worked out ok because everyone kept taking the presents from her and she got to open the most presents. She was happy. She ended up with a slice from my brother's tree that he had varnished, put handles on and turned into a tray. It was beautifully done. I tried for a bag of cheese and chocolates but my niece ended up with that because her fiance and her did some strategic gift swiping. I ended up with a box of chips/crisps and Lindor chocolates. OK. We didn't eat until 8:00pm which is usual for my sister-in-law. It was a lovely turkey with bacon gravy (yummy) and squash bake and cheesy green beans. And, of course, mash potatoes and stuffing. We all had tea and coffee and left after that.
On Boxing day, mum, DD and I went to the stores early. We were one of the first 30 customers and got $20 gift cards each. I bought myself a smart watch that talks to my phone, records what I eat and drink, tells me when I need to get up more often, records my heart beat, steps and sleep. Already it is telling me that I don't really deep sleep much. I kind of suspected that. I do get much more walking in than I thought.
Mum got a smart watch too, that she broke within 1/2 hour and it went back to the store the same day. She got a replacement watch, must smaller this time. I tried all day but I couldn't get it to work. She also got a new tablet as her's is 4 years old. The old tablet talked to the new tablet (same manufacturer) and set the new one up the same as the old one. She is a happy camper. She almost bought a new phone on Boxing day, but she only wanted it for the camera and I think I have her convinced to just buy a little camera.
DD bought herself a new chromebook and she is a happy camper. It is less than 3 pounds in weight and she can now work all over the house. 
Mum got a new TV 40" wide for her bedroom for Christmas. She was complaining that she couldn't see the writing on the old tv. She also got a pink onesie pajama as she is cold at night. :sm01: I spent the day after boxing day setting up mum's tv on the bracket on her wall. This one is much lighter than the old tv.
I should have set up the new thread last night. I'll set my watch to remind me. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good grief, I wrote a book.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now he is perfect. I love foxes. They are so handsome.


And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Now he is perfect. I love foxes. They are so handsome.


There used to be a fox that came up on our porch in the middle of the night to eat the cat food that we left out for the stray kitties. He was beautiful and well behaved. If we turned the light on, he ran away quickly. This same fox used to jump into the dumpster at McDonalds down the road, so he was well fed. Unfortunately, one spring he crossed the highway to find a girl fox and met his end.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you Susan. I can just taste it.
> 
> Harley made a gingerbread house and gave it to me for my birthday. I still have it intact.


I have a gingerbread loaf, with pearl sugar candies on top. I'm slowly working through it. So yummy.
What a lovely thing to make for your birthday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good grief, I wrote a book.


That's ok. It was interesting. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


Very nice and well done! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a fox that came up on our porch in the middle of the night to eat the cat food that we left out for the stray kitties. He was beautiful and well behaved. If we turned the light on, he ran away quickly. This same fox used to jump into the dumpster at McDonalds down the road, so he was well fed. Unfortunately, one spring he crossed the highway to find a girl fox and met his end.


Hello Nitz, lovely to see you here on a Sunday, how you doing? The ladies have brought many a young suitor to a nasty end!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Very nice and well done! xxxooo


Thanks dear!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jinx said:


> Interesting. An EF0 tornado only has wind speeds of 65 miles per hour. So it would seem like a very windy event.


We had an EF0 tornado in the back yard when DD was younger. We saw it coming from the park at the end of the road where it was picking up dirt and looking very tornado-ey. It went to the Viceroy factory behind out house and picked up plastic wrapping from all the lumber in the yard. Luckily it didn't pick up any lumber, just scattered a few piles. Then it came into our back yard and picked up our lawn swing. It threw the lawn swing through the family room window (We used to have a huge single pane there) and then threw the lawn swing up against the neighbour's house. It then picked up the tent gazebo in the neighbour's yard and threw it up a tree. Apparently, if we had reported the damaged window to the insurance company, it would have become an EF1 as the tornados in Canada are rated by insurance claims as well as wind speed.
Since that time we have had another EF0 a road or two north of us, which bounced up and down off the hill tops.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I did. All the family seemed to turn up at some time. I just sat and held court. Lots of hugs and kisses - a perfect birthday. Then DH and I and my three bros went out to dinner (Italian) which was absolutely wonderful. Crab cocktail, fish lasagne, limoncello meringue, and a free limoncello. And lots of wine. Went home and drank Baileys.


That sounds like you had a wonderful birthday.
Happy belated wishes from me.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had an EF0 tornado in the back yard when DD was younger. We saw it coming from the park at the end of the road where it was picking up dirt and looking very tornado-ey. It went to the Viceroy factory behind out house and picked up plastic wrapping from all the lumber in the yard. Luckily it didn't pick up any lumber, just scattered a few piles. Then it came into our back yard and picked up our lawn swing. It threw the lawn swing through the family room window (We used to have a huge single pane there) and then threw the lawn swing up against the neighbour's house. It then picked up the tent gazebo in the neighbour's yard and threw it up a tree. Apparently, if we had reported the damaged window to the insurance company, it would have become an EF1 as the tornados in Canada are rated by insurance claims as well as wind speed.
> Since that time we have had another EF0 a road or two north of us, which bounced up and down off the hill tops.


Wow, that sounds really scary!! I think we do really well, safety-wise with our weather, compared to other countries, although we did have scary floods in some parts of the UK a short while back!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, same here, managed to fit a bit of garden and shed tidying done before it got too cold!! xx


I've pulled the snowblower out of the shed and parked it in the garage so it can be used on the next snowfall. Pulled all the Christmas lights off the fence and mum packed them away. And the wooden Christmas tree that leans against the fence has been packed away in the shed. It's much easier to do this all before the ice comes. Also the barbeque has finally been packed away in the shed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a still very dark Pacific Northwest. It's 41F and dry here at the moment. May get up to 48F before it starts cooling down again. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a good one! xxxooo


I hope you have a good "Flo" day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have a couple of Styluses, from Note phones that I used previously, and they work really well. The reason that I want to find the misplaced one, is that I really hate losing things that I use a lot. It is probably in one of my project bags, and it will be found eventually; and if I take my mind off finding it, for a while, it will let me know where it, and possibly another misplaced item, will be! ???????????????? xoxoxo


I was looking at the GPS tiles on Boxing day. I could put one on mum's keys which she loses all the time. Then one of the phones could find her keys.
I'm still looking for some salted licorice that I bought for my brother. He may get it by Easter!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had an EF0 tornado in the back yard when DD was younger. We saw it coming from the park at the end of the road where it was picking up dirt and looking very tornado-ey. It went to the Viceroy factory behind out house and picked up plastic wrapping from all the lumber in the yard. Luckily it didn't pick up any lumber, just scattered a few piles. Then it came into our back yard and picked up our lawn swing. It threw the lawn swing through the family room window (We used to have a huge single pane there) and then threw the lawn swing up against the neighbour's house. It then picked up the tent gazebo in the neighbour's yard and threw it up a tree. Apparently, if we had reported the damaged window to the insurance company, it would have become an EF1 as the tornados in Canada are rated by insurance claims as well as wind speed.
> Since that time we have had another EF0 a road or two north of us, which bounced up and down off the hill tops.


That must have been really scary! Glad you were all ok. xxxooo


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm going to sign off now. I have laundry to do and I'm hoping I am all finished before the ice and possible power outages.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope you have a good "Flo" day.


Thank you! Me, too. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, happy Sunday. It's been a gorgeous day and I got my duvet dried outside. It's just gone dark now but we have the most glorious red sunset. I tried to take a photo but it wasn't very good. I haven't seen anyone today. I thought of starting my jigsaw but I'll have to measure my table before I start it. 

It's very nice to think that York isn't too far away girls is it? I counted 13 weeks. I've got my fair now because I got some money for Christmas, so I'm there. I'll have to work on spending money and lodgings hahaha. No news today. But luv yawl. Xxxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


Beautifully done.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, it is also very mild. Did a bit more patchwork yesterday, just got the border to attach now.
> 
> Family popped in after they had been shopping and LM said she had a special request. She asked me to take her to Hobbycraft as she had never been so we have arranged a date. She is really getting into her crafts and I am going to let her have my little sewing machine, so I have to get it serviced.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


So pleased she wants to craft with you. A few years and you could have some stiff competition, good for you two


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good grief, I wrote a book.


No not at all, it may resemble war and peace but I love it....more...more...more...????


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Lucky, lucky you, what a lovely way to celebrate the coming new year, have loads of fun with them all!! xxxx


Thanks June, Everyone except for me, are asleep now. I am in my recliner, with the youngest Twin, and 2 dogs are sharing the lounge room with me. I would put the little Miss back in her bed, but I am not sure if my balance is stable enough to carry a sleeping child. If I had even a little confidence in my stability when walking, I would put her in my bed! so while she is asleep on my arm, I am answering posts, as I find it a little difficult to knit singlehanded! ???????????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I shall take that as a compliment I think.


I am so happy that you saw my comment as a compliment, as that is^ now I meant it! 
My youngest DD has a brain that is as good with words, as it is with numbers, but I am only comfortable with numbers, and even though I have a good vocabulary, I am not very good at putting words together when it comes to assignments, or subjects that someone else decides has to be done! ???????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> Thanks, I did. All the family seemed to turn up at some time. I just sat and held court. Lots of hugs and kisses - a perfect birthday. Then DH and I and my three bros went out to dinner (Italian) which was absolutely wonderful. Crab cocktail, fish lasagne, limoncello meringue, and a free limoncello. And lots of wine. Went home and drank Baileys.


Wow sounds a wonderful day. xx :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning from a still very dark Pacific Northwest. It's 41F and dry here at the moment. May get up to 48F before it starts cooling down again. Not much planned for the day, so will be going with Flo. I hope you all have a good one! xxxooo


I have to look up what 41F is, we had the same number for our temperature, but our s was in Celcius.
I have just looked up your temperature 5°C, and that would be just a tad too cold for me! xoxoxo.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


They're gorgeous. Well done. xxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

nitz8catz said:


> We had an EF0 tornado in the back yard when DD was younger. We saw it coming from the park at the end of the road where it was picking up dirt and looking very tornado-ey. It went to the Viceroy factory behind out house and picked up plastic wrapping from all the lumber in the yard. Luckily it didn't pick up any lumber, just scattered a few piles. Then it came into our back yard and picked up our lawn swing. It threw the lawn swing through the family room window (We used to have a huge single pane there) and then threw the lawn swing up against the neighbour's house. It then picked up the tent gazebo in the neighbour's yard and threw it up a tree. Apparently, if we had reported the damaged window to the insurance company, it would have become an EF1 as the tornados in Canada are rated by insurance claims as well as wind speed.
> Since that time we have had another EF0 a road or two north of us, which bounced up and down off the hill tops.


You do have some interesting weather your side of the pond. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it made an appearance for a while but is now starting to set. xx


I'm glad you got some sunshine! I hate it, if we have 2 or 3 days, with heavy cloud cover, so I don't know how I would cope, with a Week, or more, of cloudy skies! xoxoxo


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm still with you. It's my last day of vacation.
> It is 10:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We're under a freezing rain warning and the sky says it will do it. Up to 15 mm of ice expected and they are warning of power outages. Hopefully the roads will be kept clear so I can go to work tomorrow. And I am on call starting tomorrow for one week. Lucky for me, I'm on call for the email team and they don't usually have any problems, and if they do, it's all Microsoft's fault. :sm01:
> I had fun at Christmas. The road was great, which was good, I had to drive mum's car to brother's house 2 hours away because the present that she was bringing for the family gift exchange didn't fit in my chunky car. My niece's fiance (she got engaged just before Christmas) played the game for the first time and we had great fun with him. Mum got number 1 but that worked out ok because everyone kept taking the presents from her and she got to open the most presents. She was happy. She ended up with a slice from my brother's tree that he had varnished, put handles on and turned into a tray. It was beautifully done. I tried for a bag of cheese and chocolates but my niece ended up with that because her fiance and her did some strategic gift swiping. I ended up with a box of chips/crisps and Lindor chocolates. OK. We didn't eat until 8:00pm which is usual for my sister-in-law. It was a lovely turkey with bacon gravy (yummy) and squash bake and cheesy green beans. And, of course, mash potatoes and stuffing. We all had tea and coffee and left after that.
> On Boxing day, mum, DD and I went to the stores early. We were one of the first 30 customers and got $20 gift cards each. I bought myself a smart watch that talks to my phone, records what I eat and drink, tells me when I need to get up more often, records my heart beat, steps and sleep. Already it is telling me that I don't really deep sleep much. I kind of suspected that. I do get much more walking in than I thought.
> ...


Nice gifts and a great time over the holidays


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread. 
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Thank you Susan. I can just taste it.
> 
> Harley made a gingerbread house and gave it to me for my birthday. I still have it intact.


Wow, that is what I call Great won't Power! ???????????? Is it still intact? If so, would you post a photo of it please? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. I'm still with you. It's my last day of vacation.
> It is 10:25 am EST and 0'C (32'F). We're under a freezing rain warning and the sky says it will do it. Up to 15 mm of ice expected and they are warning of power outages. Hopefully the roads will be kept clear so I can go to work tomorrow. And I am on call starting tomorrow for one week. Lucky for me, I'm on call for the email team and they don't usually have any problems, and if they do, it's all Microsoft's fault. :sm01:
> I had fun at Christmas. The road was great, which was good, I had to drive mum's car to brother's house 2 hours away because the present that she was bringing for the family gift exchange didn't fit in my chunky car. My niece's fiance (she got engaged just before Christmas) played the game for the first time and we had great fun with him. Mum got number 1 but that worked out ok because everyone kept taking the presents from her and she got to open the most presents. She was happy. She ended up with a slice from my brother's tree that he had varnished, put handles on and turned into a tray. It was beautifully done. I tried for a bag of cheese and chocolates but my niece ended up with that because her fiance and her did some strategic gift swiping. I ended up with a box of chips/crisps and Lindor chocolates. OK. We didn't eat until 8:00pm which is usual for my sister-in-law. It was a lovely turkey with bacon gravy (yummy) and squash bake and cheesy green beans. And, of course, mash potatoes and stuffing. We all had tea and coffee and left after that.
> On Boxing day, mum, DD and I went to the stores early. We were one of the first 30 customers and got $20 gift cards each. I bought myself a smart watch that talks to my phone, records what I eat and drink, tells me when I need to get up more often, records my heart beat, steps and sleep. Already it is telling me that I don't really deep sleep much. I kind of suspected that. I do get much more walking in than I thought.
> ...


That turned out to be a great shopping trip, for all of you! Well done, and enjoy your new yarn, and needles! xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good grief, I wrote a book.


That's ok, I'm a fast reader, so it didn't take too long to read! ???????????? xoxoxo.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


They are both beautiful, I think they will absolutely love them! ???????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a fox that came up on our porch in the middle of the night to eat the cat food that we left out for the stray kitties. He was beautiful and well behaved. If we turned the light on, he ran away quickly. This same fox used to jump into the dumpster at McDonalds down the road, so he was well fed. Unfortunately, one spring he crossed the highway to find a girl fox and met his end.


That is so sad, the one thing he should have learnt, were the thing that would have kept him alive! ???????????? xoxoxo


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I was looking at the GPS tiles on Boxing day. I could put one on mum's keys which she loses all the time. Then one of the phones could find her keys.
> I'm still looking for some salted licorice that I bought for my brother. He may get it by Easter!


???????????? We have 2 boxes of Chocolates in our fridge, from DD who lives here, for 2 of her sisters, who live in Adelaide! I am not save when we will be in Adelaide next; but DD, from here, hold us that we could eat the chocolate if we weren't going down there, in the forseeable future; but I think we will possibly head down that way, before we head over to Eyre Peninsula, in March! xoxoxo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> ???????????? We have 2 boxes of Chocolates in our fridge, from DD who lives here, for 2 of her sisters, who live in Adelaide! I am not save when we will be in Adelaide next; but DD, from here, hold us that we could eat the chocolate if we weren't going down there, in the forseeable future; but I think we will possibly head down that way, before we head over to Eyre Peninsula, in March! xoxoxo


Judi - Mav posted this earlier. New Connections link. See you there. ????

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all from a cloudy Norfolk but that might be because the sun isn't really up yet so it might brighten up, it would be nice to see some sunshine. Dinner is all ready, roast beef today, and nothing else planned so will try and enjoy my day of rest. Have a lovely day whatever you are up to. xx


I've got brilliant sunshine today, though the pavements are still wet.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> My pens have a stylus on the opposite end of the ink. I do not use them, but if you had a few pens you would not have to worry if you misplaced your stylus.


I've got a few of those, but they are a bit clunky.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> https://www.365daysofcrockpot.com/ This is the blog I follow. I get a new recipe every day in my
> e-mail. I know the address says crock pot, but her recipes give both crock pot and instant pot directions. She has simple, easy, basic recipes that I find are just what I am looking for.


That's a brilliant blog. Now I'll have to get an instant pot!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had the strangest thing happen last night. All of a sudden I had a terrible pain in my left knee. The pain would wake me up and I would fall asleep and again be woken up by the pain. It happened several times. I finally decided I needed to get up and get some ice and Tylenol. As I got up I realized I had no pain, none whatsoever. Hmm, I was dreaming it. I fell asleep watching a movie about a man who had fallen because of his injured knee. That is truly weird, I never heard of that happening.
> ????????????


That really is weird. Are you normally that sympatico?


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

SaxonLady said:


> I've got brilliant sunshine today, though the pavements are still wet.


We've got sunshine too and by the way we've moved to a new thread. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey, it is also very mild. Did a bit more patchwork yesterday, just got the border to attach now.
> 
> Family popped in after they had been shopping and LM said she had a special request. She asked me to take her to Hobbycraft as she had never been so we have arranged a date. She is really getting into her crafts and I am going to let her have my little sewing machine, so I have to get it serviced.
> 
> Happy Sunday everyone. xx


Isn't it great when the grands take on our hobbies. I daren't take the twins to Hobbycraft too often. It gets expensive!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It was so sweet the way she asked me. We will have a great time and I will let her have the run of the store. And I expect I'll end up with some bits and pieces as well. xx


England expects!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, I think I normally am. That is when I am awake. I often dream about things that I have seen or heard during the day, but never felt actual discomfort during my dreams. I could live happily if that never occurs again. ????????


SaxonLady said:


> That really is weird. Are you normally that sympatico?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Janet, did you have a good birthday and Christmas? xx


Everything was wonderful except the Christmas Day dinner, which DH insisted on cooking. The turkey was lovely but not much else. Well, he tried. Four bottles of wine between 6 of us plus sherry and port got us through it. The pudding with brandy cream (I made that) was good as was the starter. The company was great. So were the chocolates!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

jinx said:


> You are a well rounded woman intellectually.????????


I am well rounded. Full stop. I am, of course, referring to the large bulk that is me.!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-1.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> And here he is again, made up into Miriam's bag with one for Sheila, which I hope looks like her beloved cat Heidi! Last day at the shop tomorrow so it's just a little thank you!! Xxxx


Miaow!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> There used to be a fox that came up on our porch in the middle of the night to eat the cat food that we left out for the stray kitties. He was beautiful and well behaved. If we turned the light on, he ran away quickly. This same fox used to jump into the dumpster at McDonalds down the road, so he was well fed. Unfortunately, one spring he crossed the highway to find a girl fox and met his end.


Our fox still comes at midnight to see if we have left anything out for him.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Barn-dweller said:


> Wow sounds a wonderful day. xx :sm24: :sm24:


It was. It always is. I am a very lucky lady.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-2.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wow, that is what I call Great won't Power! ???????????? Is it still intact? If so, would you post a photo of it please? xoxoxo


I'll try. I haven't worked out how to get photos from my phone to my computer.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-3.html
and continue the conversation.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've pulled the snowblower out of the shed and parked it in the garage so it can be used on the next snowfall. Pulled all the Christmas lights off the fence and mum packed them away. And the wooden Christmas tree that leans against the fence has been packed away in the shed. It's much easier to do this all before the ice comes. Also the barbeque has finally been packed away in the shed.


My decorations were all due to come down this morning but urgent call from the shop to say that someone had kicked in the shop glass door and Sheila was on her own, so have been here all day on my last day!! They have bought me a Spring planter with some bulbs in it!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Beautifully done.


Both bags were very enthusiastically received!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi yawl... Had another quiet day. It's been quite mild and sunny with a breeze. 

Do you ever get sick of hassle with energy suppliers? Well...I have to phone them up. I'm in credit which I try to stay and yet my monthly tariffs has gone up by nearly $50 a month. Well, I can't afford that I'm a widow on my pension. I shall phone them up when I come home from Stephens, I go tomorrow. He is only off for New Year's Day then back to work. Richard had to work some on Saturday gone.

My tums a little off but I know why so that's not a problem. It's either too much espresso coffee or, chocolate or excitement for York or maybe all three. ????????I've just been watts apping Lisa on the phone and she says she's not getting any better as yet, and the tiredness seems to be getting worse. Sending you hugs Lisa. I'm sending a hug to all of you that are , off colour, aching, coughing, hurting, itching, sneezing, forgetful, lazy. Whatever. 

Love yawl....


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I read a post on the main forum that someone has been able to access Paradise today after being locked out for some time. Hoping that holds true for everyone. Maybe suggest they try again to log on.


grandma susan said:


> Hi yawl... Had another quiet day. It's been quite mild and sunny with a breeze.
> 
> Do you ever get sick of hassle with energy suppliers? Well...I have to phone them up. I'm in credit which I try to stay and yet my monthly tariffs has gone up by nearly $50 a month. Well, I can't afford that I'm a widow on my pension. I shall phone them up when I come home from Stephens, I go tomorrow. He is only off for New Year's Day then back to work. Richard had to work some on Saturday gone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

London Girl said:


> My decorations were all due to come down this morning but urgent call from the shop to say that someone had kicked in the shop glass door and Sheila was on her own, so have been here all day on my last day!! They have bought me a Spring planter with some bulbs in it!!


Not the best end but at least they have acknowledged you're leaving, hope they don't keep calling you back in. xxxx


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

jinx said:


> Hello, where is everybody?


Sent over to new place


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That is a cute picture. Love the mustache.


Cute fellows...nice mustaches...both.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Just because this was sweet... I wrap her up in a blanket when I have her next to me in the bassinet thingy lol.


Beautiful!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

linkan said:


> Jen did. Cletus was hers first.
> Her other dog is named Rocky.. because she LOVES Sylvester Stallone. In the movie Rocky he used his real dog " Cletus Budtkis"
> So... Rocky and Cletus. LoL
> Ethan wanted him because he and Raven are so close. But look at that face!!! I miss him already.


Lovable. He has ears like my dog.i call her the flying nun like the tv show


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EDT and 18'C (64'F). It's raining. This is the high temperature for the day. It will be falling all day and end up around 13'C, which will be the high for the next 3 days. Friday, they are forecasting snow or frost, depending on whether we have precipitation. Welcome to autumn. And we broke a record for high temperature yesterday.
> The colour changing shawl is going well. I'm into the double moss stitch section but the edge stitches keep tripping me up and I have to remember to mark which row I'm on.


I like both????


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I'm not Admin, so I can't lock this thread.
We're not here anymore, so please join us in our new thread
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-644885-7.html
and continue the conversation.


----------

